# Bag Inserts List: New Updates page 191



## Christiflora

I read much about the reviews of the various kinds of purse organizers and protectors in this forum.  Everyone seems to have his/her favorite for his/her special needs (e.g., bag type and presonal preferrence).  I have decided on the bagmate inspite of its weight.  Wonder which of these purse organizers/protectors are the most favorable/popular?

It would be helpful to state your requirements and your assessments.  Thanks!


----------



## crochetbella

I use a Purseket and love it.  I like the shape because it can be round for my Picotin or U shaped in my Speedy 25.


----------



## H&H

Yes I vote for the purseket as well... for the same reason as cb mentions, I also like it that there still is room in the middle to put things.


----------



## Sus

I have both the Purseket and Chameleon.  The use of both emphasised the batwings of my birkin bags.  Instead I have purchased lots of colorful Hermes accessories.  They are fun to look at in my bags and do not emphasis the batwings at all.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I tried the purseket and switched to the chameleon. I use it in a bolide, evelyne and longchamps pliages tote, and straw market bag, too (PrincessB's buddy from Hawaii). 

I like all the outside pockets for lipsticks, etc., and I like that it is self contained and has a "bottom"....the purseket sometimes shifted in the midst of all the excitement going on in my bag, and things migrated under it...

I must second Sus, the colorful H accessories are the best organizers of all!! I do keep them organized in the chameleon....


----------



## S'Mom

I LOVED the Bagmate when I had my 32cm HAC.  Loved it because it has these retractible handles and all I had to do was lift out the whole thing when I was transferring between bags.  It was great!


----------



## gina_b

^^ ditto!  The great thing about the bagmate is its structure which makes it easier for me to access anything in the pockets quickly, esp while driving or in the dark.  I have tried the chameleon but found that its floppiness didn't help me at all in terms of organizing the contents of my bag.


----------



## Fishfood

Bagmate rocks. It keeps Ms. B sitting up straight when she slouches a little, and keeps me from sweating putting stuff in the bag that might scratch it.

In short, keeps me from babying the inside, which is time consuming and makes me feel altogether a little too girlie... a bag is meant to have stuff in it!!


----------



## Pepper

I got a bagmate and a chameleon after learning about them on tPF.  The chameleon wins for being lightweight, taking up little room and fitting perfectly inside a 35 Birkin (the large one).


----------



## Mree43

Pepper said:


> I got a bagmate and a chameleon after learning about them on tPF.  The chameleon wins for being lightweight, taking up little room and fitting perfectly inside a 35 Birkin (the large one).



Me too Pepper! I have chameleon insert and I love it. I did have the little cardboard in the sides but they ran in my LV tote. Out they went.


----------



## 1hotmama32

I use the Purse Pleaser. It comes with 3 different sizes and I haven't found one purse yet that I would use on a regular basis that it wouldn't work with. Best under $30.00 purchase I've ever made.


----------



## Trocadero

I tried the Purseket a long time ago and hated it.  It was bulky and unattractive.   The best thing for me has been the Karo.  I keep all the loose items  in it and have the benefit of a smart looking clutch when I need it.


----------



## amamxr

Sus said:


> I have both the Purseket and Chameleon.  The use of both emphasised the batwings of my birkin bags.  Instead I have purchased lots of colorful Hermes accessories.  They are fun to look at in my bags and do not emphasis the batwings at all.



ITA 1000 million%


----------



## hotcandy

The Purse Pleaser is the way to go!!!  Check it out at:  www.pursepleaser.com.  It fits all my bags and keeps everything standing straight up -- best part is you just take it out and switch it to another bag and you're out the door.  Very cool!


----------



## ReneH

sorry double post


----------



## ReneH

I bought a bagmate for myself and my winter RAOK buddy.  I confess I have not used it, but it looked more elegant / less home sewn than some of the others.  
Right now I have a large Chanel cosmetic bag that I keep all my loose items in.


----------



## Kallie Girl

I've used a Chameleon and I loved it at first but then I really got tired of having to move the fabric so my Dogon would fit in to its "slot". I ended up getting my H rainbow and I like it so much better than an organizer.


----------



## kshin30

Kallie,

Yesterday I ordered 3 chameleons after I read over everyones response. So I am wondering if I should cancel my order. What is the H rainbow you are talking about?


----------



## j'adore Paris!

I love my chameleons and have bought them for family and friends who are now devotees also!


----------



## hermesmonkey

I'm going to check out this bagmate thing you guys keep raving about?  I'm so sick of moving everything piece by piece.  It's high time for some organization!  Great thread.


----------



## sweet26victoria

Purse pleaser is no. one for me


----------



## jennysblog

I have tried both the Purse Pleaser and Purse To Go.  I love them both.  If I had to pick a favorite though, it would be the Purse Pleaser.  Since it's made of plastic, it's partitions stay put. Everything stands up and there is enough room for me to get my fingers in the compartments to pull things out.  I bought mine at www.pursebling.com.  Nice people there and they are very helpful.


----------



## HermesFSH

I have a VIP liner - I notice a lot are US based and I am in the UK.

Advantages - machine washable, can be used as directed or "inside out". The "inside out" means that the inner lining of the H bag is not in contact with any of the bag contents so it is perfectly clean. Although I carry pens with lids/lipgloss with a firm lid, there is always the worry that if the pockets were on the "outside" (so directly in contact with the inner lining of the H bag), the bag could risk getting ruined if there was a "leak". 

The purseket looks good (but US only?) as it had a rigid base, which would give structure to the bag, but it looks kind of "open" so contacts are in contact with the inside of the bag and could leak. Is this true?

The purse to go looks great though. Are there any UK based sites other than flydragonfly?


----------



## Jadeite

The chameleons I ordered never arrived, and the seller was extremely unhelpful so I'm upset enough not to purchase from them again. What is the H rainbow that everyone is talking about? It sounds promising.


----------



## annie9999

Kallie Girl said:


> I've used a Chameleon and I loved it at first but then I really got tired of having to move the fabric so my Dogon would fit in to its "slot". I ended up getting my H rainbow and I like it so much better than an organizer.


i had the same problem and came to the same solution.


----------



## Rose100

I have yet to find the perfect insert.

 The Chameleon is a bit too flimsy and has too many pockets. I get very frustrated trying to find things inside.
The Purse Pleaser looks interesting but I have to wonder if the edges will scratch the inside of my bags and/or my wallets and other items.

The H Rainbow would consist of different bright-colored H small leather goods: Karos, coin holders, Dogons, card holders, etc.


----------



## snoopybag

I vote for the chameleons. 
I have 2 of them - one light , one dark. I like to change my bag frequently, so with a chameleon it takes a sec to take it out of one bag and into the next. I don't use most of the pockets, but it keeps the bag clean and my wallet is safely zippped up.  The extra large fits my 
birkin 35 's as well as several chanels [ my other addiction!!!]


----------



## Jadeite

Rose100 said:


> The H Rainbow would consist of different bright-colored H small leather goods: Karos, coin holders, Dogons, card holders, etc.


 
  ahhh.... thanks.


----------



## ouija board

Jadeite said:


> The chameleons I ordered never arrived, and the seller was extremely unhelpful so I'm upset enough not to purchase from them again. What is the H rainbow that everyone is talking about? It sounds promising.


So sorry to hear that, Jadeite!  Did they at least refund your money? 

I used the Chameleon for my canvas tote that I used as a diaper bag...gave structure to a floppy fabric bag, could overstuff the insert as well as stuff things on the outside of the insert without any problems.  I don't use it in my 30cm Birkin because the added material and rigid sides of the bag made it a tight squeeze to get everything in, whereas without the insert, everything fit in perfectly without causing the bag to bulge.  I just use soft makeup pouches to organize my stuff.


----------



## Bizaar

Bump.


----------



## annie9999

just got out my chameleon after reading a bv thread with pictures of cabat organization. 
so i am going to try to follow a very wise tpfer and use an insert (chameleon) and bv dust bag/ cover inside my cabat.  and use the chameleon to easily transfer to my h bags.
i am optimistic. 

love the h rainbow but my bag just got so heavy.


----------



## bluejinx

where do you people buy these organizers? is it only onine you can get them?


----------



## carolle

I love the chameleon inserts - they are available online at www. chameleoninserts.com; if you go back a few pages other posters have given the website for other organizers.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I love the chameleon inserts for bags, but I found that the purseket makes a great drawer organizer, too...I put buttons, pins, etc whatever in the little pouches. 

totally OT...anyway. happy organizing!


----------



## izybeli

Good tips!!  I am interested in the Chameleon, does anyone know which size fits a 35 Birkin?


----------



## Julide

I have been doing some searches and found some information about bag inserts but nothing with a "list" I thought perhaps we could gather our collective information on all types of bag inserts and sort them by bag type. I for one will be excited to see what everyone uses!!

Note *Mods I have searched but have not found anythign similiar. If I have missed something please close this thread.*


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Great idea, *Julide!!!*  I like the Chameleon inserts or my Birkins.


----------



## Julide

Ok so here is a small list from my brain...I hope I got some of these sizes right...I have only tried the large chameleon so its all I can add:shame:

Birkin 40
Birkin 35 
Birkin 30 Large Chameleon
Birkin 25

HAC 36
HAC 32
HAC 28

Bolide 37 Large Chameleon
Bolide 31
Bolide 27

Web II

Lindy 34
Lindy 30  Large Chameleon
Lindy 26

Paris Bombay 37 
Paris Bombay 40
Paris Bombay 35
Paris Bombay PM

Picotin GM
Picotin MM
Picotin PM

Victoria

Plume 28
Plume 32

Whitebus

Market

Trim 31
Trim 35

Massai

Massai Cut
Massai Cut

Kelly 40
Kelly 35
Kelly 32
Kelly 28
Kelly 25


----------



## Julide

Cavalier Girl said:


> Great idea, *Julide!!!*  I like the Chameleon inserts or my Birkins.



Thanks CG!!I use the Chameleon too. But it does not fit all my bags. I thought perhaps a list so we can find inserts for other bags!


----------



## Encore Hermes

Julide said:


> Thanks CG!!I use the Chameleon too. But it does not fit all my bags. I thought perhaps a list so we can find inserts for other bags!



This is a great idea! And are the chameleon inserts structured or unstructured. I got one as a gift and would like to buy a couple more but don't know if one works better than the other.


----------



## catsinthebag

I just got a Kwiki insert from Amazon for my leather Garden Party ... the Large fits well and it's working out so far!


----------



## kashmira

I have VIP (Very Intelligente Pocket) from www.tintamar.com (I have ordered mine from some on-line stores in UK)

VIP One: 22 X 15 X 6 cm
VIP Two (I think this is sometimes called "VIP Business"): 26 X 19 X 8 cm


----------



## ariel1987

I just bought a tintamar VIP travel size for my 30cm birkin and I must say I am not impressed....I find that everything is squished in there and also the base isnt wide enough...on top of that I think it adds quite a bit of weight.  I tried it on my victoria and 35cm birkins and TGM picotin and really its not for me.  Its too small, despite it being the largest size and doesnt allow full usage of the bag....I tried out the VIP one and two and returned them unfortunately


----------



## Handybags

Great thread Julide. I use the large Chameleon in my Birkin 30s and 35s too. In the 35s I have plenty of room on the outside for a book or sunglass case.

I use the same size for my Evelyne GM too.


----------



## Handybags

^Oh and the large fits in my Lindy 30 too.

ETA - I see you have that already


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Encore Hermes said:


> This is a great idea! And are the chameleon inserts structured or unstructured. I got one as a gift and would like to buy a couple more but don't know if one works better than the other.



*EH,* Chameleons come in both structured and unstructured.  I use the unstructured because they're lighter in weight.  Sometimes, if I'm feeling extra weight sensitive, I even take out the rigid bottom panel in the unstructured.  I love that comes out.


----------



## Julide

Encore Hermes said:


> This is a great idea! And are the chameleon inserts structured or unstructured. I got one as a gift and would like to buy a couple more but don't know if one works better than the other.



*EncoreHermes*My chameleon is structured which means that there are two cardboard things on either end...



catsinthebag said:


> I just got a Kwiki insert from Amazon for my leather Garden Party ... the Large fits well and it's working out so far!



*Catsithebag*Will add that to the list!!



kashmira said:


> I have VIP (Very Intelligente Pocket) from www.tintamar.com (I have ordered mine from some on-line stores in UK)
> 
> VIP One: 22 X 15 X 6 cm
> VIP Two (I think this is sometimes called "VIP Business"): 26 X 19 X 8 cm



*Kashmira* What bags do the VIP fit? TIA!!

*Handy*The chameleon fits in a Evelyne? CoolThanks!!

*Ariel1987 * Thank you for sharing about the Tintamar and the VIP model. Very helpful!!


----------



## Julide

Julide said:


> Ok so here is a small list from my brain...I hope I got some of these sizes right...I have only tried the large chameleon so its all I can add:shame:
> 
> Birkin 40
> Birkin 35          Large Chameleon
> Birkin 30          Large Chameleon
> Birkin 25
> 
> HAC 36
> HAC 32
> HAC 28
> 
> Bolide 37          Large Chameleon
> Bolide 31
> Bolide 27
> 
> Web II
> 
> Garden Party     Kwiki insert
> 
> Evelyne GM       Large Chameleon
> 
> Lindy 34
> Lindy 30           Large Chameleon
> Lindy 26
> 
> Paris Bombay 37
> Paris Bombay 40
> Paris Bombay 35
> Paris Bombay PM
> 
> Picotin GM
> Picotin MM
> Picotin PM
> 
> Victoria
> 
> Plume 28
> Plume 32
> 
> Whitebus
> 
> Market
> 
> Trim 31
> Trim 35
> 
> Massai
> 
> Massai Cut
> Massai Cut
> 
> Kelly 40
> Kelly 35
> Kelly 32
> Kelly 28
> Kelly 25



I will continue to add to the list!!


----------



## Handybags

Shoot - I made a mistake Julide - apologies 

My Chameleon is a *medium* (I just checked the tag on my spare). So I use medium in Birkin 30, 35, Lindy 30 and Evelyne.


----------



## Julide

Handybags said:


> Shoot - I made a mistake Julide - apologies
> 
> My Chameleon is a *medium* (I just checked the tag on my spare). So I use medium in Birkin 30, 35, Lindy 30 and Evelyne.



Ooo!!! Even better!! Thank you *Handy*!!Will add that to the list! Is it structured or unstructured?


----------



## Julide

Bag Insert List:

*Birkin 40*
*Birkin 35*  Medium chameleon UNstructured
*Birkin 30*  Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN
*Birkin 25*

*HAC 36*
*HAC 32*
*HAC 28*

*Bolide 37* Large Chameleon S
*Bolide 31*
*Bolide 27*

*Web II*

*Lindy 34*
*Lindy 30*  Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN
*Lindy 26*

*Paris Bombay 37* 
*Paris Bombay 40*
*Paris Bombay 35*
*Paris Bombay PM*

*Picotin GM*
*Picotin MM*
*Picotin PM*

*Victoria*

*Garden Party*  Kwiki insert

*Evelyne GM* Medium Chameleon UN

*Plume 28*
*Plume 32*

*Whitebus*

*Market*

*Trim 31*
*Trim 35*

*Massai*

*Massai Cut 40*
*Massai Cut 32*

*Kelly 40*
*Kelly 35*
*Kelly 32*
*Kelly 28*
*Kelly 25*


----------



## Handybags

^^ It is the unstructured one.

It fits the Evelyne either way but it smooshes in better with the base out.


----------



## Julide

*Handy*


----------



## lanit

Hi *Julide* - I also have ordered a medium for the Evelyne and sometimes use it for my 37 Bolide (but it should be a large for the 37 as you have listed), and the plume elan 28 should hopefully be the small which I just ordered. Thanks for starting this thread- so helpful!


----------



## Julide

lanit said:


> Hi *Julide* - I also have ordered a medium for the Evelyne and sometimes use it for my 37 Bolide (but it should be a large for the 37 as you have listed), and the plume elan 28 should hopefully be the small which I just ordered. Thanks for starting this thread- so helpful!



*Lanit*Thank you. I think if the medium works then it sounds perfect! The Large fills the bottom of the bag and makes it hard for me to stuff a book into my 37 Bolide. I am actually thinking about a Medium as it sounds like it will work with many bags also!


----------



## Handybags

^^ *Lanit *will the medium fit in the Plume élan at all or is it too big?


----------



## sparklelisab

Okay, when I first started reading this thread, I thought that you ladies were talking about something that fits into the bag when it is NOT being used, but it sounds like you stuff this "thing" in your bag while using it???  Huh?  I cannot be the only ignorant person reading this??  Okay, I'm asking for those who might be too embarrassed--what are you talking about experts???  thanks


----------



## lanit

Handybags said:


> ^^ *Lanit *will the medium fit in the Plume élan at all or is it too big?



Yes the medium just barely fits the plume elan 28 - it is fine on the width, but the top needs to fold in about an inch with the drawstring.  I would take a photo, but don't have the plume with me right now. When I get the small, I can take photos then.  I have the medium unstructured.


----------



## amymaria

sparklelisab said:


> Okay, when I first started reading this thread, I thought that you ladies were talking about something that fits into the bag when it is NOT being used, but it sounds like you stuff this "thing" in your bag while using it???  Huh?  I cannot be the only ignorant person reading this??  Okay, I'm asking for those who might be too embarrassed--what are you talking about experts???  thanks



a purse organizer!

I currently use a PurseKet. Sizing is a tad off but I'm too fond of it to switch atm.


----------



## Julide

sparklelisab said:


> Okay, when I first started reading this thread, I thought that you ladies were talking about something that fits into the bag when it is NOT being used, but it sounds like you stuff this "thing" in your bag while using it???  Huh?  I cannot be the only ignorant person reading this??  Okay, I'm asking for those who might be too embarrassed--what are you talking about experts???  thanks



*Sparklelisab* I am so sorry that I have confused you.A bag insert is an organizer for your purse. There are so many differnt types of organizer/inserts that I thought we could combine them all into a single thread where you could scroll down a list to see if you could possible use a single organizer/insert with multiple bag styles. So far these are the companies that are on the list:

http://www.chameleoninserts.com/
http://www.amazon.com/Kwiki-Purse-Insert-Organizer-Colors/dp/B001OOLCQC
http://www.tintamar.com/

I hope that this helps.


----------



## sparklelisab

Anyone want to post a picture of a bag organizer in their bag??  Wow.  Why exactly would someone want one?  Huh?


----------



## sparklelisab

Oh Sweet Julide, I am easily confused. Sadly.  I can't wait to see these. So much to learn--love it. thanks


----------



## fashionistaO

great ideA *Julide*^

Not sure what size I have but I imagine it's the smaller size that fits the 30 w/ room on both ends ... they were on sale so I just about purchased every color.

For larger bags I use 2-3 nestled and they actually fit quite well together.  
When I travel, first organizer is for mints, edibles, agenda, pens etc, the second is for H(twillies, clic clacs, etc) and the 3 is for facial cleanser/makeup etc.  I can just grab and go the third when I'm headed for the ladies lounge.  
I can fit 4 of these in the 40HAC, and 2 in the 40B.

ps.  I find using these inserts makes my bag noticeably heavier, has any notice this?


----------



## lovelychocolate

Great thread, I'm looking to buy one for my bags!


----------



## Julide

*Sparklelisab* I am happy to help!!



fashionistaO said:


> great ideA *Julide*^
> 
> Not sure what size I have but I imagine it's the smaller size that fits the 30 w/ room on both ends ... they were on sale so I just about purchased every color.
> 
> For larger bags I use 2-3 nestled and they actually fit quite well together.
> When I travel, first organizer is for mints, edibles, agenda, pens etc, the second is for H(twillies, clic clacs, etc) and the 3 is for facial cleanser/makeup etc.  I can just grab and go the third when I'm headed for the ladies lounge.
> I can fit 4 of these in the 40HAC, and 2 in the 40B.
> 
> ps.  I find using these inserts makes my bag noticeably heavier, has any notice this?




*FashionistaO*!!!So glad you can contribute!! Do you have the chameleon? I like the idea of putting more than one in a bag! It would definitley make my bag more organized!! My bags are always heavyush:Today I had a book, 2 pieces of clothing that needed to be tailored, my ipod and my very big headphones (Can't stand the ear buds.) 2 make-up organizers, my wallet, sunglasses and case, and a set of keys that looks like it belongs on the belt of a school janitorush:. My bag was very heavy...I doubt the organizer was to blame.


*Lovelychocolate* Me too!!!I would love to have a perfect insert for all of my bags!!


----------



## kashmira

Julide said:


> *Kashmira* What bags do the VIP fit? TIA!!



I think the bigger size works for my 30 cm Birkin but I guess there might be someone who thinks it is too big- it is all about personal preference. I have the smaller one in my GP (I think the bag is the TPM size- it is about the same size as a 30 cm Birkin) but I think it is a a bit too small but once again it is just my personal opinion.

I don't think it is heavy at all but I agree with that it fits more in the Birkin if not using this insert.


----------



## Julide

amymaria said:


> a purse organizer!
> 
> I currently use a PurseKet. Sizing is a tad off but I'm too fond of it to switch atm.



*Amymaria*!What bags does the Purseket fit? Also does the Purseket have different sizes? TIA!!


----------



## Julide

Bag Insert List:

*Birkin 40*
*Birkin 35*  Medium chameleon UNstructured
*Birkin 30*  Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm)
*Birkin 25*

*HAC 36*
*HAC 32*
*HAC 28*

*Bolide 37* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
*Bolide 31*
*Bolide 27*

*Web II*

*Lindy 34*
*Lindy 30*  Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN
*Lindy 26*

*Paris Bombay 37* 
*Paris Bombay 40*
*Paris Bombay 35*
*Paris Bombay PM*

*Picotin GM*
*Picotin MM*
*Picotin PM*

*Victoria*

*Garden Party*  Kwiki insert
*Garden Party TPM* VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)

*Evelyne GM* Medium Chameleon UN

*Plume 28*
*Plume 32*

*Whitebus*

*Market*

*Trim 31*
*Trim 35*

*Massai*

*Massai Cut 40*
*Massai Cut 32*

*Kelly 40*
*Kelly 35*
*Kelly 32*
*Kelly 28*
*Kelly 25*

*Kashmira*!!


----------



## fashionistaO

Hiya *Sparklelisab*

Yes, I only have chameleons, and all one size(approx 10x4x6.5) for easy grab and go!
Happy to give my 0.02 cents lol

I find doubling/tripling keeps all my junk uber organized. 
Just now fitted 2 organizers in my 30b. 
The ipad2 sandiwches in between the 2 organizers perfectly for easy retrieval.

Your content do sounds like the weigh a bit^ .. I like the d_b headsets!!
My bag weighs close to 5 lb .. that includes bottle of h2o.
When it gets unbearable, I just put the B into a foldable muji for shoulder carry 



Julide said:


> *Sparklelisab* I am happy to help!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FashionistaO*!!!So glad you can contribute!! Do you have the chameleon? I like the idea of putting more than one in a bag! It would definitley make my bag more organized!! My bags are always heavyush:Today I had a book, 2 pieces of clothing that needed to be tailored, my ipod and my very big headphones (Can't stand the ear buds.) 2 make-up organizers, my wallet, sunglasses and case, and a set of keys that looks like it belongs on the belt of a school janitorush:. My bag was very heavy...I doubt the organizer was to blame.
> 
> 
> *Lovelychocolate* Me too!!!I would love to have a perfect insert for all of my bags!!


----------



## tae

Great thread Julide 

I have been struggling with bag inserts as well. Have tried several but for me the VIP one (22cm) turned out the most practical for my Birkin 30. 

The only thing I didn't like about it was the material. They also come in a leather version, but still these didn't appeal to me (they look a bit heavy and the inside still has a plastic lining, plus those rubber details; much too fussy). 

So in the end I had my bag insert custom made at a small leather workshop and used the VIP insert as example for the dimensions. It's made of supple/soft and lightweight leather. Price wise it was cheaper than the VIP liner!! Maybe a good idea for others who can't find the perfect insert.


----------



## bagalogist

I also have a Tintamar Vip for my Birkin 30, Evelyn PM, Lindy 30 and Evelyn PM. In fact, I love it so much, I bought one for all my sisters, with a spare to keep myself!

I bought mine inflight, and the airline only carries the black color. Tintamar website actually has different sizes and color, including Orange and ' Shocking Pink'!

I think the material is made of high quality nylon, therefore it is light and unstructured. I have used it for more than 2 yrs everyday and would recommend it to anyone looking for a bag insert.


----------



## amymaria

Julide said:


> *Amymaria*!What bags does the Purseket fit? Also does the Purseket have different sizes? TIA!!



The Purseket comes in SML as well I believe. Lots of fun colours and patterns. It doesn't have a bottom like some of the others but I wanted it that way because I originally bought them for my LV Speedy. 

I use the Medium in my 35 but it doesn't wrap all the way around. I kind of like it this way because it allows me to use the existing pockets but still pull the bag close comfortably. The Large fits as well. I would say the Medium would be perfct for a 30 Birkin


----------



## MaggyH

Has anyone tried a purse perfector?
https://www.purseperfector.com/


----------



## Julide

Bag Insert List:

*Birkin 40*
*Birkin 35*  Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG
*Birkin 30*  Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med

*HAC 36*
*HAC 32*
*HAC 28*

*Bolide 37* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
*Bolide 31*
*Bolide 27*

*Web II*

*Lindy 34*
*Lindy 30*  Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN
*Lindy 26*

*Paris Bombay 37* 
*Paris Bombay 40*
*Paris Bombay 35*
*Paris Bombay PM*

*Picotin GM*
*Picotin MM*
*Picotin PM*

*Victoria*

*Garden Party*  Kwiki insert
*Garden Party TPM* VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)

*Evelyne GM* Medium Chameleon UN

*Plume 28*
*Plume 32*

*Whitebus*

*Market*

*Trim 31*
*Trim 35*

*Massai*

*Massai Cut 40*
*Massai Cut 32*

*Kelly 40*
*Kelly 35*
*Kelly 32*
*Kelly 28*
*Kelly 25*


*Tae* Your custom insert is wonderful!!! What a great idea!!
*Amymaria*


----------



## Julide

bagalogist said:


> I also have a Tintamar Vip for my Birkin 30, Evelyn PM, Lindy 30 and Evelyn PM. In fact, I love it so much, I bought one for all my sisters, with a spare to keep myself!
> 
> I bought mine inflight, and the airline only carries the black color. Tintamar website actually has different sizes and color, including Orange and ' Shocking Pink'!
> 
> I think the material is made of high quality nylon, therefore it is light and unstructured. I have used it for more than 2 yrs everyday and would recommend it to anyone looking for a bag insert.



*Bagalogist* Do you know what size it is? TIA!!



MaggyH said:


> Has anyone tried a purse perfector?
> https://www.purseperfector.com/




*MaggyH *No. Have you? I would love to know more!


----------



## MaggyH

Julide said:


> *Bagalogist* Do you know what size it is? TIA!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MaggyH *No. Have you? I would love to know more!



Sadly I haven't either, I think it's only available in the US, but I came across their website while researching bag inserts online.


----------



## bagalogist

Julide,
Sorry for the late reply. Mine is Vip Travel.

Here is some info and pics of my Tintamar Vip Travel, next to Birkin 30 and Picotin MM. I normally put my Bearn Tri-fold outside the bag insert inside the bag. This is to show you the size of the bag insert relative to the size of the 30cm Birkin and MM Picotin.

http://tintamar.com.au/

http://tintamar.com.au/images/PDFTintamarWebsiteCatRRP2011Binder.pdf

VIPOne - 9 p o c k e t s - 2 2 x 1 5 x 6 c m - N y l o n
VIPTwo- 1 1 p o c k e t s - 2 6 x 1 9 x 8 c m - N y l o n
VIPLimitedEdition- 9 p o c k e t s - 2 2 x 1 5 x 6 c m - N y l o n
VIPTravel- 1 1 p o c k e t s - 2 6 x 2 1 x 8 c m - N y l o n


----------



## Fishfood

I can't deal with a bag without an insert now! LoL

I mostly use a Large structured Chameleon insert, and it pops in most of my MM size bags and 35Bs no problem. But my favourite by FAR is the Bagmate. It is much more sturdy, def more structured, and the handles come up out of the sides, so if it's raining out, just lift the whole ting out and use the liner (which resembles a small tote) instead of your bag. Genius! But it's a bit heavier, so I do stick to the Chameleon more, despite.


----------



## ariel1987

IMO the only VIP that is large enough for 30 birkin or larger is the travel size.  I tried the other 2 smaller sizes and they were too small.  Actually the custom insert sounds like a good solution - I may try to make a version of the VIP travel with a wider base!


----------



## ruthiepegsuk

i have a kangeroo keeper which I bought on ebay 
the large size is perfect for my 30 Birkin


----------



## Julide

Bag Insert List:

*Birkin 40*
*Birkin 35*  Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate
*Birkin 30*  Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, 

*HAC 36*
*HAC 32*
*HAC 28*

*Bolide 37* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
*Bolide 31*
*Bolide 27*

*Web II*

*Lindy 34*
*Lindy 30*  Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN
*Lindy 26*

*Paris Bombay 37* 
*Paris Bombay 40*
*Paris Bombay 35*
*Paris Bombay PM*

*Picotin GM*
*Picotin MM*
*Picotin PM*

*Victoria*

*Garden Party*  Kwiki insert
*Garden Party TPM* VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)

*Evelyne GM* Medium Chameleon UN

*Plume 28*
*Plume 32*

*Whitebus*

*Market*

*Trim 31*
*Trim 35*

*Massai*

*Massai Cut 40*
*Massai Cut 32*

*Kelly 40*
*Kelly 35*
*Kelly 32*
*Kelly 28*
*Kelly 25*


----------



## Julide

*Bagologist, Fishfood, Ariel1987, Ruthiepegsuk* Many manyfor your information!!

*Fishfood* What MM bags does the Chameleon fit into? Also what size bags does the bagmate fit into? TIA!!

*Bagologist* Does your VIP Travel fit into your Picotin MM? TIA!!!

AgainThis list is wonderful!!!


----------



## bagalogist

Julide said:


> *
> Bagologist Does your VIP Travel fit into your Picotin MM? TIA!!!
> 
> AgainThis list is wonderful!!!*


*

Yes, my Tintamar VIP travel fits into my Picotin MM, PM Evelyn , Birkin 30 and Lindy 30! It's a very versatile size with 11 pockets!*


----------



## livethelake

amymaria said:


> The Purseket comes in SML as well I believe. Lots of fun colours and patterns. It doesn't have a bottom like some of the others but I wanted it that way because I originally bought them for my LV Speedy.
> 
> I use the Medium in my 35 but it doesn't wrap all the way around. I kind of like it this way because it allows me to use the existing pockets but still pull the bag close comfortably. The Large fits as well. I would say the Medium would be perfct for a 30 Birkin


 

I am a huge Purseket fan. I have used them for years. I have the medium and large size. Medium works great in my 35 B and Picotin GM. The large is great in a Picotin TGM. (large is also perfect for a Goyard St Louis GM  )

The advantage of the purseket over other organizers like the chameleon (which I tried and wasn't a fan of) is that it wraps around the sides of the bag giving it structure and leaving the middle open for bulkier items like wallets, karo's etc. All the pockets wrap the sides of the bag.

http://www.purseket.com/purse-organizer


----------



## mkl_collection

Bagmate - medium fits Kelly 32, Birkin 30 and Evelyne GM
Chameleon - large fits Kelly 40
kaleidoplace handbag organizer - medium fits HAC 32, Birkin 30/35, Kelly 32 retourne
kaleidoplace handbag organizer - small fits Birkin 25, Kelly 32 sellier


----------



## lanit

*Julide* - here is the plume elan 28 with Chameleon small insert. With box leather, it keeps the interior from getting scratched up and I prefer light inserts over the heavier ones to keep the bags light.


----------



## julian.f

*Julide* thanks a million thanks for starting this post. I was just wondering the same thing the last couple of weeks and was torn what to do. Thanks to this thread and the posts, I've now been able to make a decision regarding what would work for my H (and other bags).

Thanks ladies!:tpfrox:


----------



## Julide

Bag Insert List:

*Birkin 40*
*Birkin 35*  Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med
*Birkin 30*  Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med
*Birkin 25* Kaleidoplace SM

*HAC 36*
*HAC 32*  Kaleidoplace Med
*HAC 28*

*Bolide 37* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
*Bolide 31*
*Bolide 27*

*Web II*

*Lindy 34*
*Lindy 30*  Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel
*Lindy 26*

*Paris Bombay 37* 
*Paris Bombay 40*
*Paris Bombay 35*
*Paris Bombay PM*

*Picotin TGM* Purseket LRG
*Picotin GM* Purseket Med
*Picotin MM* VIP Travel
*Picotin PM*

*Victoria*

*Garden Party*  Kwiki insert
*Garden Party TPM* VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)

*Evelyne GM* Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
*Evelyne PM* VIP Travel

*Plume Elan* Chameleon SM
*Plume 28*
*Plume 32*

*Whitebus*

*Market*

*Trim 31*
*Trim 35*

*Massai*

*Massai Cut 40*
*Massai Cut 32*

*Kelly 40* LRG Chameleon
*Kelly 35*
*Kelly 32* Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S)
*Kelly 28*
*Kelly 25*


----------



## Julide

bagalogist said:


> Yes, my Tintamar VIP travel fits into my Picotin MM, PM Evelyn , Birkin 30 and Lindy 30! It's a very versatile size with 11 pockets!



*Bagologist*



livethelake said:


> I am a huge Purseket fan. I have used them for years. I have the medium and large size. Medium works great in my 35 B and Picotin GM. The large is great in a Picotin TGM. (large is also perfect for a Goyard St Louis GM  )
> 
> The advantage of the purseket over other organizers like the chameleon (which I tried and wasn't a fan of) is that it wraps around the sides of the bag giving it structure and leaving the middle open for bulkier items like wallets, karo's etc. All the pockets wrap the sides of the bag.
> 
> http://www.purseket.com/purse-organizer



*Livethelake*For sharing the link too!!



mkl_collection said:


> Bagmate - medium fits Kelly 32, Birkin 30 and Evelyne GM
> Chameleon - large fits Kelly 40
> kaleidoplace handbag organizer - medium fits HAC 32, Birkin 30/35, Kelly 32 retourne
> kaleidoplace handbag organizer - small fits Birkin 25, Kelly 32 sellier



*MKL_Collection*Your information is wonderful!! I can't believe that you can get a purse organizer into a sellier kelly!! I am soo excited to get one for mine!!!


----------



## Julide

lanit said:


> *Julide* - here is the plume elan 28 with Chameleon small insert. With box leather, it keeps the interior from getting scratched up and I prefer light inserts over the heavier ones to keep the bags light.



*Lanit* UmmThis is beautiful!! Many many thanks for sharing your beautiful bag!!



julian.f said:


> *Julide* thanks a million thanks for starting this post. I was just wondering the same thing the last couple of weeks and was torn what to do. Thanks to this thread and the posts, I've now been able to make a decision regarding what would work for my H (and other bags).
> 
> Thanks ladies!:tpfrox:



*Julian* I am so happy to hear that this is helpful!! You have made my day!!Thank you!


----------



## Handybags

*Julide *- this is a fabulous thread  Great to know which insers work for which bags.

*Lanit *- WOW is your Plume lilas box? It is divine.


----------



## lanit

Handybags said:


> *Julide *- this is a fabulous thread  Great to know which insers work for which bags.
> 
> *Lanit *- WOW is your Plume lilas box? It is divine.



it is Raisin box *handybags*. It is shown in the shawl/bags thread. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/hermes-bags-perfect-match-hermes-scarves-shawls-592222-104.html

And *Julide*, the medium Chameleon will fit the regular 28 plume no problem.


----------



## Julide

Bag Insert List:

*Birkin 40*
*Birkin 35*  Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med
*Birkin 30*  Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med
*Birkin 25* Kaleidoplace SM

*HAC 36*
*HAC 32*  Kaleidoplace Med
*HAC 28*

*Bolide 37* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
*Bolide 31*
*Bolide 27*

*Web II*

*Lindy 34*
*Lindy 30*  Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel
*Lindy 26*

*Paris Bombay 37* 
*Paris Bombay 40*
*Paris Bombay 35*
*Paris Bombay PM*

*Picotin TGM* Purseket LRG
*Picotin GM* Purseket Med
*Picotin MM* VIP Travel
*Picotin PM*

*Victoria*

*Garden Party*  Kwiki insert
*Garden Party TPM* VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)

*Evelyne GM* Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
*Evelyne PM* VIP Travel

*Plume Elan* Chameleon SM
*Plume 28*  Chameleon Med
*Plume 32*

*Whitebus*

*Market*

*Trim 31*
*Trim 35*

*Massai*

*Massai Cut 40*
*Massai Cut 32*

*Kelly 40* LRG Chameleon
*Kelly 35*
*Kelly 32* Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S)
*Kelly 28*
*Kelly 25*


----------



## Julide

Handybags said:


> *Julide *- this is a fabulous thread  Great to know which insers work for which bags.
> 
> *Lanit *- WOW is your Plume lilas box? It is divine.



You are most welcome *Handy*.I am sooo excited to know what works for which bags too!!



lanit said:


> it is Raisin box *handybags*. It is shown in the shawl/bags thread.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/hermes-bags-perfect-match-hermes-scarves-shawls-592222-104.html
> 
> And *Julide*, the medium Chameleon will fit the regular 28 plume no problem.



*Lanit*I would have never thought about using an insert in my plume until now. Thank you!


----------



## mkl_collection

Julide said:


> *Bagologist*
> 
> 
> 
> *Livethelake*For sharing the link too!!
> 
> 
> 
> *MKL_Collection*Your information is wonderful!! I can't believe that you can get a purse organizer into a sellier kelly!! I am soo excited to get one for mine!!!



*Julide*, thank you for your effort! BTW, Bagmate medium also fits well into kelly 32 sellier. ^^


----------



## Handybags

lanit said:


> it is Raisin box *handybags*. It is shown in the shawl/bags thread.


 
Thanks *lanit* - it is beautiful, a real treasure.


----------



## Julide

Bag Insert List:

*Birkin 40*
*Birkin 35*  Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med
*Birkin 30*  Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med
*Birkin 25* Kaleidoplace SM

*HAC 36*
*HAC 32*  Kaleidoplace Med
*HAC 28*

*Bolide 37* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
*Bolide 31*
*Bolide 27*

*Web II*

*Lindy 34*
*Lindy 30*  Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel
*Lindy 26*

*Paris Bombay 37* 
*Paris Bombay 40*
*Paris Bombay 35*
*Paris Bombay PM*

*Picotin TGM* Purseket LRG
*Picotin GM* Purseket Med
*Picotin MM* VIP Travel
*Picotin PM*

*Victoria*

*Garden Party*  Kwiki insert
*Garden Party TPM* VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)

*Evelyne GM* Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
*Evelyne PM* VIP Travel

*Plume Elan* Chameleon SM
*Plume 28*  Chameleon Med
*Plume 32*

*Whitebus*

*Market*

*Trim 31*
*Trim 35*

*Massai*

*Massai Cut 40*
*Massai Cut 32*

*Kelly 40* LRG Chameleon
*Kelly 35*
*Kelly 32* Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S)
*Kelly 28*
*Kelly 25*

*MKL_Collection*


----------



## lilou

chameleon insert small unstructured for me and it works with evelyne PM and Picotin PM


----------



## Julide

Bag Insert List:

*Birkin 40*
*Birkin 35*  Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med
*Birkin 30*  Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med
*Birkin 25* Kaleidoplace SM

*HAC 36*
*HAC 32*  Kaleidoplace Med
*HAC 28*

*Bolide 37* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
*Bolide 31*
*Bolide 27*

*Web II*

*Lindy 34*
*Lindy 30*  Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel
*Lindy 26*

*Paris Bombay 37* 
*Paris Bombay 40*
*Paris Bombay 35*
*Paris Bombay PM*

*Picotin TGM* Purseket LRG
*Picotin GM* Purseket Med
*Picotin MM* VIP Travel
*Picotin PM* Small Chameleon UN

*Victoria*

*Garden Party*  Kwiki insert
*Garden Party TPM* VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)

*Evelyne GM* Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
*Evelyne PM* VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN

*Plume Elan* Chameleon SM
*Plume 28*  Chameleon Med
*Plume 32*

*Whitebus*

*Market*

*Trim 31*
*Trim 35*

*Massai*

*Massai Cut 40*
*Massai Cut 32*

*Kelly 40* LRG Chameleon
*Kelly 35*
*Kelly 32* Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S)
*Kelly 28*
*Kelly 25*

*Lilou*


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Medium Chameleon unstructured fits 32 HAC and 26 Lindy 
Small Chameleon fits 26 Lindy and 32 Sellier Kelly


----------



## Julide

*Bag Insert List:*

*Birkin 40*
*Birkin 35*  Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med
*Birkin 30*  Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med
*Birkin 25* Kaleidoplace SM

*HAC 36*
*HAC 32*  Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
*HAC 28*

*Bolide 37* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
*Bolide 31*
*Bolide 27*

*Web II*

*Lindy 34*
*Lindy 30*  Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel
*Lindy 26*  Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon

*Paris Bombay 37* 
*Paris Bombay 40*
*Paris Bombay 35*
*Paris Bombay PM*

*Picotin TGM* Purseket LRG
*Picotin GM* Purseket Med
*Picotin MM* VIP Travel
*Picotin PM* Small Chameleon UN

*Victoria*

*Garden Party*  Kwiki insert
*Garden Party TPM* VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)

*Evelyne GM* Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
*Evelyne PM* VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN

*Plume Elan* Chameleon SM
*Plume 28*  Chameleon Med
*Plume 32*

*Whitebus*

*Market*

*Trim 31*
*Trim 35*

*Massai*

*Massai Cut 40*
*Massai Cut 32*

*Kelly 40* LRG Chameleon
*Kelly 35*
*Kelly 32* Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S)
*Kelly 28*
*Kelly 25*

*GUCCIhoochie*


----------



## foxgal

Hmmm...nothing for a Kelly 28? Seems dimension-wise a small UN chameleon should work...anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Julide

foxgal said:


> Hmmm...nothing for a Kelly 28? Seems dimension-wise a small UN chameleon should work...anyone have experience with this?



I know!! No info yet. Hopefully someone will have some info for us soon!!


----------



## sparklelisab

Julide said:


> *Bag Insert List:*
> 
> *Birkin 40*
> *Birkin 35* Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med
> *Birkin 30* Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med
> *Birkin 25* Kaleidoplace SM
> 
> *HAC 36*
> *HAC 32* Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
> *HAC 28*
> 
> *Bolide 37* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
> *Bolide 31*
> *Bolide 27*
> 
> *Web II*
> 
> *Lindy 34*
> *Lindy 30* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel
> *Lindy 26* Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon
> 
> *Paris Bombay 37*
> *Paris Bombay 40*
> *Paris Bombay 35*
> *Paris Bombay PM*
> 
> *Picotin TGM* Purseket LRG
> *Picotin GM* Purseket Med
> *Picotin MM* VIP Travel
> *Picotin PM* Small Chameleon UN
> 
> *Victoria*
> 
> *Garden Party* Kwiki insert
> *Garden Party TPM* VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)
> 
> *Evelyne GM* Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
> *Evelyne PM* VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN
> 
> *Plume Elan* Chameleon SM
> *Plume 28* Chameleon Med
> *Plume 32*
> 
> *Whitebus*
> 
> *Market*
> 
> *Trim 31*
> *Trim 35*
> 
> *Massai*
> 
> *Massai Cut 40*
> *Massai Cut 32*
> 
> *Kelly 40* LRG Chameleon
> *Kelly 35*
> *Kelly 32* Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S)
> *Kelly 28*
> *Kelly 25*
> 
> *GUCCIhoochie*


 And ladies, NOTHING for a 40 Birkin??? I need something???  Kelly 40 insert too small??


----------



## pinkmento

I use a Muji "bag in a bag" organiser - it's nylon, wipes clean, has tons of compartments (including zipped) and is cheap as chips. It's the best I've used so far. I use the smaller one for my Kelly 35 and the big Muji one when I fly as the big one comes with a hook that you can clip onto airline seats so it's got my toiletries, handcream, eyemask for sleeping etc. right in front of me.

http://www.muji.us/store/bags-and-shoes/other-bags/nylon-bag-in-bag-b6-black.html

Works fine for my Tods D-bag, LV Speedies etc. The insert is a bit too big for a BV medium Veneta though. I just throw all my stuff in when I carry the BV instead.


----------



## HBaby

Great thread!!! I was looking for a thread like this while I was searching for an insert.  Anyways, I ended up getting PurseToGo Jumbo size for the 35 birkin.  It also works well with Garden Party.  http://www.pursetogo.net


----------



## Julide

*Bag Insert List:*

*Birkin 40*
*Birkin 35*  Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size
*Birkin 30*  Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med
*Birkin 25* Kaleidoplace SM

*HAC 36*
*HAC 32*  Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
*HAC 28*

*Bolide 37* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
*Bolide 31*
*Bolide 27*

*Web II*

*Lindy 34*
*Lindy 30*  Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel
*Lindy 26*  Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon

*Paris Bombay 37* 
*Paris Bombay 40*
*Paris Bombay 35*
*Paris Bombay PM*

*Picotin TGM* Purseket LRG
*Picotin GM* Purseket Med
*Picotin MM* VIP Travel
*Picotin PM* Small Chameleon UN

*Victoria*

*Garden Party*  Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size
*Garden Party TPM* VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)

*Evelyne GM* Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
*Evelyne PM* VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN

*Plume Elan* Chameleon SM
*Plume 28*  Chameleon Med
*Plume 32*

*Whitebus*

*Market*

*Trim 31*
*Trim 35*

*Massai*

*Massai Cut 40*
*Massai Cut 32*

*Kelly 40* LRG Chameleon
*Kelly 35* SM Muji
*Kelly 32* Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S)
*Kelly 28*
*Kelly 25*

*Pinkmento* & *HBaby*!!


----------



## foxgal

Finally - got a unstructured small Chameleon and it works perfectly with my Kelly 28 (sellier) and Vespa! There is even a bit more room in the Kelly to also fit in a large moleskin notebook along with the stuffed insert. The Chameleon is a tad deeper than the Vespa, but because it's unstructured, it smooshes in and works. Totally keeps everthing organized and handy rather than all just jumbling about! Love it!


----------



## Julide

*Bag Insert List:*

*Birkin 40*
*Birkin 35*  Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size
*Birkin 30*  Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med
*Birkin 25* Kaleidoplace SM

*HAC 36*
*HAC 32*  Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
*HAC 28*

*Bolide 37* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
*Bolide 31*
*Bolide 27*

*Web II*

*Lindy 34*
*Lindy 30*  Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel
*Lindy 26*  Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon

*Paris Bombay 37* 
*Paris Bombay 40*
*Paris Bombay 35*
*Paris Bombay PM*

*Picotin TGM* Purseket LRG
*Picotin GM* Purseket Med
*Picotin MM* VIP Travel
*Picotin PM* Small Chameleon UN

*Victoria*

*Garden Party*  Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size
*Garden Party TPM* VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)

*Evelyne GM* Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
*Evelyne PM* VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN

*Plume Elan* Chameleon SM
*Plume 28*  Chameleon Med
*Plume 32*

*Whitebus*

*Market*

*Vespa*  SM Chameleon (UN)

*Trim 31*
*Trim 35*

*Massai*

*Massai Cut 40*
*Massai Cut 32*

*Kelly 40* LRG Chameleon
*Kelly 35* SM Muji
*Kelly 32* Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S)
*Kelly 28* SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier)
*Kelly 25*

*Foxgal*!! What great information!!Now I need a vespa just to confirm your findings!!


----------



## lanit

*Julide *- I would love to hear about any members using a liner for a Double Sens.


----------



## Julide

lanit said:


> *Julide *- I would love to hear about any members using a liner for a Double Sens.



Excellent idea *Lanit*!! Me too!! Such a great bag but definitely needs an insert. Same with my GM Marwari!


----------



## sleepykitten

Great thread, think my Kelly will need a bag insert since its white!

Just ordered a Unstructured Medium from Chameleon to try out on my sellier kelly 28


----------



## jmen

Would the unstructured small camelian work with a retourne 28 kelly?   And can anyone recommend an insert for a 31 bolide?


----------



## DreamBags

Hermes drawstring bag insert in natural canvas and fauve barenia calfskin.
8 " x 3" x 6" suitable for size 30 birkin


----------



## DreamBags

Hermes drawstring bag insert in natural canvas and fauve barenia calfskin.
9.5" x 4" x 7" suitable for size 35 birkin


----------



## clutchbag

Just popping in to say I just bought the small Fourbi bag insert (pictured above by DreamBags) and it is a perfect fit in a 32 Bolide. 

Double layer herringbone fabric, finished on both sides so that you can turn it inside out if you want the pockets on the inside. Of course then the cords would be on the inside as well, but I find them not very useful anyway. There are also slip pockets on either end of the insert.

Sad to say, the barenia does not have much of a scent! Yes, I did stick my nose on it and inhale deeply.


----------



## Julide

*Bag Insert List:*

*Birkin 40*
*Birkin 35*  Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG
*Birkin 30*  Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag SM
*Birkin 25* Kaleidoplace SM

*HAC 36*
*HAC 32*  Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
*HAC 28*

*Bolide 37* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
*Bolide 31* Fouri bag SM
*Bolide 27*

*Web II*

*Lindy 34*
*Lindy 30*  Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel
*Lindy 26*  Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon

*Paris Bombay 37* 
*Paris Bombay 40*
*Paris Bombay 35*
*Paris Bombay PM*

*Picotin TGM* Purseket LRG
*Picotin GM* Purseket Med
*Picotin MM* VIP Travel
*Picotin PM* Small Chameleon UN

*Victoria*

*Garden Party*  Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size
*Garden Party TPM* VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)

*Evelyne GM* Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
*Evelyne PM* VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN

*Plume Elan* Chameleon SM
*Plume 28*  Chameleon Med
*Plume 32*

*Whitebus*

*Market*

*Vespa*  SM Chameleon (UN)

*Trim 31*
*Trim 35*

*Massai*

*Massai Cut 40*
*Massai Cut 32*

*Kelly 40* LRG Chameleon
*Kelly 35* SM Muji
*Kelly 32* Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S)
*Kelly 28* SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier)
*Kelly 25*

To everyone for adding to this list!!!


My dream is to complete this list for every bag and have the final list a sticky in the reference section!!


----------



## JeanGranger

http://www.yochika.com/SHOP/12033001.html


http://www.yochika.com/SHOP/12031004.html


----------



## Julide

*Mai1981*You are AWESOME!!!!!!!These pics are great!!!


----------



## plumtree

Hi, I use my large Kaleidoplace liner with my double sens and it also goes into my 32 HAC and 26 So Kelly.  It could probably go into other bags too because it's nylon and squashy.  Here's a pic.  Edit: the iPad is outside the liner but in this pic but it can fit inside it.


----------



## sleepykitten

Bag Insert List:

Birkin 40
Birkin 35 Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG
Birkin 30 Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag SM
Birkin 25 Kaleidoplace SM

HAC 36
HAC 32 Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
HAC 28

Bolide 37 Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
Bolide 31 Fouri bag SM
Bolide 27

Web II

Lindy 34
Lindy 30 Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel
Lindy 26 Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon

Paris Bombay 37
Paris Bombay 40
Paris Bombay 35
Paris Bombay PM

Picotin TGM Purseket LRG
Picotin GM Purseket Med
Picotin MM VIP Travel
Picotin PM Small Chameleon UN

Victoria

Garden Party Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size
Garden Party TPM VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)

Evelyne GM Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
Evelyne PM VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN

Plume Elan Chameleon SM
Plume 28 Chameleon Med
Plume 32

Whitebus

Market

Vespa SM Chameleon (UN)

Trim 31
Trim 35

Massai

Massai Cut 40
Massai Cut 32

Kelly 40 LRG Chameleon
Kelly 35 SM Muji
Kelly 32 Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S)
Kelly 28 SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier)
Kelly 25


----------



## blingbaby

Great thread.  It would be nice to see some more pics of liners in bags. Especially the more difficult ones to imagine like the Evelyne


----------



## plumtree

blingbaby said:


> Great thread.  It would be nice to see some more pics of liners in bags. Especially the more difficult ones to imagine like the Evelyne



The Kaleidoplace one in the picture above also works in my MM Evelyne III.  I don't have a pic with me at the moment, but just FYI.  I plonk it into lots of my bags actually...


----------



## loves

i should start a who doesn't use bag liners/organisers thread. i just ... throw things in.

love all these inserts though but one reason why i don't use inserts is i feel they take up space and i fully utilise every single cm of my bags (yup i'm the everything but the kitchen sink kind of woman)


----------



## plumtree

OK had a couple of minutes while waiting for the kids, so here's the Kaleidoplace insert in my MM Evelyne III (in vert de gris in case anyone's wondering).  I didn't have time to attach the straps, hope no one minds!


----------



## Julide

*Bag Insert List:*

*Birkin 40*
*Birkin 35* Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG
*Birkin 30* Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag SM
*Birkin 25* Kaleidoplace SM

*HAC 36*
*HAC 32* Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
*HAC 28*

*Bolide 37* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
*Bolide 31* Fouri bag SM
*Bolide 27*

*Web II*

*Lindy 34*
*Lindy 30* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel
*Lindy 26* Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon

*Paris Bombay 37*
*Paris Bombay 40*
*Paris Bombay 35*
*Paris Bombay PM*

*Picotin TGM* Purseket LRG
*Picotin GM* Purseket Med
*Picotin MM* VIP Travel
*Picotin PM* Small Chameleon UN

*Victoria*
*Victoria Elan*

*Double Sens* LRG Kaleidoplace

*Garden Party* Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size
*Garden Party TPM* VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)

*Evelyne GM* Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
*Evelyne MM* LRG Kaleidoplace
*Evelyne PM* VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN

*Plume Elan* Chameleon SM
*Plume 28* Chameleon Med
*Plume 32*

*Whitebus*

*Market*

*Vespa* SM Chameleon (UN)

*Trim 31*
*Trim 35*

*Massai*

*Massai Cut 40*
*Massai Cut 32*

*Kelly 40* LRG Chameleon
*Kelly 35* SM Muji
*Kelly 32* Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S)
*Kelly 28* SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier)
*Kelly 25*


----------



## purselover888

Julide said:


> *Bag Insert List:*
> 
> *Birkin 35* Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG



:urock:Thank you, Julide, for starting and keeping up this thread!!  I got a large chamelon structured for my 35B and it works great!  There is still room on either side, too!!  I like that it is not too stiff on top as I like to keep the straps pulled tight.....


----------



## ladyblakeney

So if I read all this correctly, a large cameleon would fit weel in bothe my 35 birkins and my 35 Bolide? 

Can someone confirm my understanding?    Thanks!


----------



## Julide

purselover888 said:


> :urock:Thank you, Julide, for starting and keeping up this thread!!  I got a large chamelon structured for my 35B and it works great!  There is still room on either side, too!!  I like that it is not too stiff on top as I like to keep the straps pulled tight.....



I am so happy to hear it worked for you!!!!!I like that there is room too!!!:0)




ladyblakeney said:


> So if I read all this correctly, a large cameleon would fit weel in bothe my 35 birkins and my 35 Bolide?
> 
> Can someone confirm my understanding?    Thanks!




It would work. I have a 35 birkin and a 37 bolide (old term for a 35 bolide ) and the large works in both just fine!!!! IHTH!!!!


----------



## ladyblakeney

Thank you! Now lets pick the color...


----------



## memo

Divide and Conquer (on Etsy) made custom inserts made for my 35 Victoria and Shoulder Victoria to give them more structure.  They only have pockets on the inside.


----------



## Julide

memo said:


> Divide and Conquer (on Etsy) made custom inserts made for my 35 Victoria and Shoulder Victoria to give them more structure.  They only have pockets on the inside.



MemoI would love to see a pic of your custom made inserts!! They sound wonderful!! What kind of fabric did you pick? I have soooo many questions!!


----------



## xquisite

Regarding the Chameleon size for 35B, on the site FAQ it suggests the Extra Large. The sizes have changed since i bought mine (quite a few years ago now). I was looking to replace it with a different brand as my old chameleon is too floppy and the thin nylon sides fall in. Imagine my delight when I went to the site anyway and saw that they are now structured with foam inside. Genius! I've ordered large and extra large, and I'm hoping the latter fills the whole bottom of the 35B. I'll report back on the comparison when they arrive.


----------



## Julide

xquisite said:


> Regarding the Chameleon size for 35B, on the site FAQ it suggests the Extra Large. The sizes have changed since i bought mine (quite a few years ago now). I was looking to replace it with a different brand as my old chameleon is too floppy and the thin nylon sides fall in. Imagine my delight when I went to the site anyway and saw that they are now structured with foam inside. Genius! I've ordered large and extra large, and I'm hoping the latter fills the whole bottom of the 35B. I'll report back on the comparison when they arrive.



I can't wait to see yours too!!! This is sooo exciting! My purse is always a mess, any chance for it to look presentable is always appreciated!!


----------



## memo

Julide said:
			
		

> MemoI would love to see a pic of your custom made inserts!! They sound wonderful!! What kind of fabric did you pick? I have soooo many questions!!



Here is my Victoria Élan with the Divide and Conquer insert in natural canvas:





I


----------



## memo

Sorry I don't have a photo of my Victoria 35 as it's resting right now.  Because the Victoria 35 is so much wider it doesn't appear as crowded with the insert and my usual handbag contents as the Vic Elan which is only 3" wide.


----------



## Julide

memo said:


> Here is my Victoria Élan with the Divide and Conquer insert in natural canvas:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1710908
> 
> 
> I



That bagis beautiful!!! The insert is wonderful too!!how did you come up with the dimensions for the insert? I would love to know more about custom ordering as I think I need more compartments. I love the chameleon mainly because it is made out of plastic/vinyl material which puts me at ease when I put liquids and pens in my bag. But since it is still fairly undivided I still have a mess even with all my SLGs.


----------



## pond23

memo said:


> Here is my Victoria Élan with the Divide and Conquer insert in natural canvas:
> 
> 
> I



^ I love that bag! Can you zip up the bag easily with the insert inside? Thanks!


----------



## MaggyH

I have just ordered a small UN chameleon for my Evelyne PM, I will report back when it arrives!


----------



## Julide

MaggyH said:


> I have just ordered a small UN chameleon for my Evelyne PM, I will report back when it arrives!



Wonderful!! I need to start purchasing inserts too!! I need organizational help!!:girlwhack:






I can't thank everyone enough for all the info!!!


----------



## ilovenicebags

So has anyone bought the official Hermes bag inserts on h.com for their bags? They seem overpriced (naturally) but I am curious as to what everyone thinks of them and if they really are worth it.


----------



## blingbaby

plumtree said:


> OK had a couple of minutes while waiting for the kids, so here's the Kaleidoplace insert in my MM Evelyne III (in vert de gris in case anyone's wondering).  I didn't have time to attach the straps, hope no one minds!



Thanks so much for pics plumtree.... off to look and see where I can find a kaleidoplace insert


----------



## plumtree

Hi *blingbaby*, I don't see them on the Kaleidoplace website, but if you email Nancy through the website, I'm sure she can sort something out.


----------



## muffkitt

The Hermes bag insert&#65288;large) is great.  I used it for about a few months already since the purchase and love it to bits.  Fits into my birkins 30, plume and Kelly 32 (a bit tight when closed).


----------



## LVLover

muffkitt said:


> The Hermes bag insert&#65288;large) is great.  I used it for about a few months already since the purchase and love it to bits.  Fits into my birkins 30, plume and Kelly 32 (a bit tight when closed).



Do you find it adds a lot of weight to the bag?


----------



## Julide

*Bag Insert List:*

*Birkin 40*
*Birkin 35* Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG
*Birkin 30* Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag SM, Fouri bag LG
*Birkin 25* Kaleidoplace SM

*HAC 36*
*HAC 32* Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
*HAC 28*

*Bolide 37* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
*Bolide 31* Fouri bag SM
*Bolide 27*

*Web II*

*Lindy 34*
*Lindy 30* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel
*Lindy 26* Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon

*Paris Bombay 37*
*Paris Bombay 40*
*Paris Bombay 35*
*Paris Bombay PM*

*Picotin TGM* Purseket LRG
*Picotin GM* Purseket Med
*Picotin MM* VIP Travel
*Picotin PM* Small Chameleon UN

*Victoria*
*Victoria Elan*

*Double Sens* LRG Kaleidoplace

*Garden Party* Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size
*Garden Party TPM* VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)

*Evelyne GM* Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
*Evelyne MM* LRG Kaleidoplace
*Evelyne PM* VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN

*Plume Elan* Chameleon SM
*Plume 28* Chameleon Med
*Plume 32* Fouri bag LG

*Whitebus*

*Market*

*Vespa* SM Chameleon (UN)

*Trim 31*
*Trim 35*

*Massai*

*Massai Cut 40*
*Massai Cut 32*

*Kelly 40* LRG Chameleon
*Kelly 35* SM Muji
*Kelly 32* Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG
*Kelly 28* SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier)
*Kelly 25*


----------



## memo

Julide and Steph, sorry to be so tardy in replying.  Divide and Conquer is on Etsy and there is a place to ask a question.  She is pretty familiar with most of the designer bags but not the Victoria Elan so I sent her the dimensions and she made the insert just for that bag.  It zips easily with the insert in.


----------



## Julide

memo said:


> Julide and Steph, sorry to be so tardy in replying.  Divide and Conquer is on Etsy and there is a place to ask a question.  She is pretty familiar with most of the designer bags but not the Victoria Elan so I sent her the dimensions and she made the insert just for that bag.  It zips easily with the insert in.



Excellent!! Will go check out Esty!!


----------



## pond23

memo said:


> Julide and Steph, sorry to be so tardy in replying.  Divide and Conquer is on Etsy and there is a place to ask a question.  She is pretty familiar with most of the designer bags but not the Victoria Elan so I sent her the dimensions and she made the insert just for that bag.  It zips easily with the insert in.



^ Thank you so much for the info *memo*!


----------



## greatstuff4sale

DreamBags said:


> Hermes drawstring bag insert in natural canvas and fauve barenia calfskin.
> 8 " x 3" x 6" suitable for size 30 birkin




Hihi, can this fit Lindy 30? How much is it?


----------



## Noneeta

Hi, I ust got mine. 



For reference - The large one fits a b30 snugly. And the smaller one I put into a lindy 26.


----------



## Julide

*Bag Insert List:*

*Birkin 40*
*Birkin 35* Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG
*Birkin 30* Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag SM, Fouri bag LG
*Birkin 25* Kaleidoplace SM

*HAC 36*
*HAC 32* Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
*HAC 28*

*Bolide 37* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
*Bolide 31* Fouri bag SM
*Bolide 27*

*Web II*

*Lindy 34*
*Lindy 30* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel
*Lindy 26* Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM

*Paris Bombay 37*
*Paris Bombay 40*
*Paris Bombay 35*
*Paris Bombay PM*

*Picotin TGM* Purseket LRG
*Picotin GM* Purseket Med
*Picotin MM* VIP Travel
*Picotin PM* Small Chameleon UN

*Victoria*
*Victoria Elan*

*Double Sens* LRG Kaleidoplace

*Garden Party* Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size
*Garden Party TPM* VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)

*Evelyne GM* Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
*Evelyne MM* LRG Kaleidoplace
*Evelyne PM* VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN

*Plume Elan* Chameleon SM
*Plume 28* Chameleon Med
*Plume 32* Fouri bag LG

*Whitebus*

*Market*

*Vespa* SM Chameleon (UN)

*Trim 31*
*Trim 35*

*Massai*

*Massai Cut 40*
*Massai Cut 32*

*Kelly 40* LRG Chameleon
*Kelly 35* SM Muji
*Kelly 32* Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG
*Kelly 28* SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier)
*Kelly 25*



*Noneeta*


----------



## muffkitt

Hermes bag insert is hardly heavy and does not add weight to my bag:


----------



## costa

I used to have the Chameleon for my Birkins, but I only use the Hermes bag insert now. The smoller for my 25s and the large for 30s and 35s. I like the way it looks inside the bags.


----------



## lala28

I've experimented with a fair share of bag inserts/organizers and am happy to share my experiences.

Chameleon:  PROS-  Lightweight, reversible, comes in a variety of sizes, has lots of pockets and even zippered pockets, can use or remove the side and bottom panels if you want a structured or unstructured look.  Water-resistant, but bot water-proof. CONS-  fabric frays easily and doesn't wear well over time. I've had to replace chameleon inserts way too frequently, although the price point is palatable.

(more to come on other brands)


----------



## Julide

muffkitt said:


> Hermes bag insert is hardly heavy and does not add weight to my bag:





costa said:


> I used to have the Chameleon for my Birkins, but I only use the Hermes bag insert now. The smoller for my 25s and the large for 30s and 35s. I like the way it looks inside the bags.





lala28 said:


> I've experimented with a fair share of bag inserts/organizers and am happy to share my experiences.
> 
> Chameleon:  PROS-  Lightweight, reversible, comes in a variety of sizes, has lots of pockets and even zippered pockets, can use or remove the side and bottom panels if you want a structured or unstructured look.  Water-resistant, but bot water-proof. CONS-  fabric frays easily and doesn't wear well over time. I've had to replace chameleon inserts way too frequently, although the price point is palatable.
> 
> (more to come on other brands)



*Muffkitt*, *Costa* and *Lala* for all your information!!! It is nice to know how well the organizers works, not only if it fits into the bag!!Very helpful!!!


----------



## Celia_Hish

memo said:


> Here is my Victoria Élan with the Divide and Conquer insert in natural canvas:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1710908
> 
> 
> I


 
I want to order the bag insert from Divide and Conquer, unfortunately they don't ship outside of USA....sigh


----------



## austinmamadrama

Thought I posted this here but I guess not... Divide and Conquer made a sturdy insert for my 30 barenia b.  It has strong sides and bottom for structure, but is really lightweight.  She now has the measurements so she can do a 30 birkin easily. I liked mine snug, but she can do whatever you wish.


----------



## Julide

austinmamadrama said:


> Thought I posted this here but I guess not... Divide and Conquer made a sturdy insert for my 30 barenia b.  It has strong sides and bottom for structure, but is really lightweight.  She now has the measurements so she can do a 30 birkin easily. I liked mine snug, but she can do whatever you wish.



I love this!! I really need to contact her about my PB, I would love for her to do a liner for it. Thank you for sharing this amazing picture!!


BTW I love the twillies on your B do you mind sharing what they are? TIA!!


----------



## Fach

austinmamadrama said:


> Thought I posted this here but I guess not... Divide and Conquer made a sturdy insert for my 30 barenia b.  It has strong sides and bottom for structure, but is really lightweight.  She now has the measurements so she can do a 30 birkin easily. I liked mine snug, but she can do whatever you wish.



Will your bag close as usual with this insert? It looks as if it wont close with the stiff sided insert.  I love the concept. The stiff sides and bottom would be great for those with swift Birkins to help a bag retain it's shape.


----------



## austinmamadrama

Julide said:


> I love this!! I really need to contact her about my PB, I would love for her to do a liner for it. Thank you for sharing this amazing picture!!
> 
> 
> BTW I love the twillies on your B do you mind sharing what they are? TIA!!



Thank you Julide!  Here is another picture of the twillys (It was on the bareania thread and I we were talking about shoes to match our barenia bags)
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1696401&stc=1&d=1335388523
Anyway the brown in the twillys match barenia perfectly.  They are pelages et camouflage  in iris/brun/bleu from this season. I see them pop up on the H.com site every once in awhile. Here's a pic of them from h.com.


----------



## austinmamadrama

Fach said:


> Will your bag close as usual with this insert? It looks as if it wont close with the stiff sided insert.  I love the concept. The stiff sides and bottom would be great for those with swift Birkins to help a bag retain it's shape.



Yes, it closes fine. I had her make it a little shorter (5" high) so that the flap wouldn't touch it if tucked in and giving enough room for it to close fully.  It really would help a slouchy bag. 
Here's a "side" picture of the height if that helps.


----------



## Fach

austinmamadrama said:


> Yes, it closes fine. I had her make it a little shorter (5" high) so that the flap wouldn't touch it if tucked in and giving enough room for it to close fully.  It really would help a slouchy bag.
> Here's a "side" picture of the height if that helps.



Thank you austinmamadrama! That is so helpful. I think I'm going to order one too


----------



## Julide

austinmamadrama said:


> Thank you Julide!  Here is another picture of the twillys (It was on the bareania thread and I we were talking about shoes to match our barenia bags)
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1696401&stc=1&d=1335388523
> Anyway the brown in the twillys match barenia perfectly.  They are pelages et camouflage  in iris/brun/bleu from this season. I see them pop up on the H.com site every once in awhile. Here's a pic of them from h.com.



The twillys were in the pic!!!I didn't even notice them!!Your shoes had my complete attention!!:shame:





I am still drawn to the shoes!!:shame:Fabulous!!Thank you for the colour code!!


----------



## austinmamadrama

Julide said:


> I am still drawn to the shoes!!:shame:Fabulous!!Thank you for the colour code!!



Well if you'd like to have a pair of your own, here's the zappos link to them!

http://www.zappos.com/eric-michael-michelle?zfcTest=fw:0


OK, sorry, back to bag insert topic.


----------



## Julide

austinmamadrama said:


> Well if you'd like to have a pair of your own, here's the zappos link to them!
> 
> http://www.zappos.com/eric-michael-michelle?zfcTest=fw:0
> 
> 
> OK, sorry, back to bag insert topic.



Now back to topic...inserts!!


----------



## honeytofu

May I ask which size of the insert did you order for 30 B from DivideAndConquer??


----------



## TankerToad

Insert for GP!


----------



## gwentan

Here's my bag organizer from divide and conquer in my black Togo hac 28cm. 

The measurement for the organizer is:
Size: 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H (rectangular)


----------



## Julide

*Bag Insert List:*

*Birkin 40*
*Birkin 35* Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG
*Birkin 30* Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag SM, Fouri bag LG
*Birkin 25* Kaleidoplace SM

*HAC 36*
*HAC 32* Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
*HAC 28* Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H

*Bolide 37* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
*Bolide 31* Fouri bag SM
*Bolide 27*

*Web II*

*Lindy 34*
*Lindy 30* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel
*Lindy 26* Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM

*Paris Bombay 37*
*Paris Bombay 40*
*Paris Bombay 35*
*Paris Bombay PM*

*Picotin TGM* Purseket LRG
*Picotin GM* Purseket Med
*Picotin MM* VIP Travel
*Picotin PM* Small Chameleon UN

*Victoria*
*Victoria Elan*

*Double Sens* LRG Kaleidoplace

*Garden Party* Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size
*Garden Party TPM* VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)

*Evelyne GM* Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
*Evelyne MM* LRG Kaleidoplace
*Evelyne PM* VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN

*Plume Elan* Chameleon SM
*Plume 28* Chameleon Med
*Plume 32* Fouri bag LG

*Whitebus*

*Market*

*Vespa* SM Chameleon (UN)

*Trim 31*
*Trim 35*

*Massai*

*Massai Cut 40*
*Massai Cut 32*

*Kelly 40* LRG Chameleon
*Kelly 35* SM Muji
*Kelly 32* Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG
*Kelly 28* SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier)
*Kelly 25*



*Gwentan*


----------



## Julide

TankerToad said:


> Insert for GP!





gwentan said:


> Here's my bag organizer from divide and conquer in my black Togo hac 28cm.
> 
> The measurement for the organizer is:
> Size: 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H (rectangular)



Beautiful!!!Thank you for sharing ladies!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Thank u for sharing
All those wonderful info n tips


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Great thread ladies, thanks for all the resources.


----------



## lovely64

loves said:


> i should start a who doesn't use bag liners/organisers thread. i just ... throw things in.
> 
> love all these inserts though but one reason why i don't use inserts is i feel they take up space and i fully utilise every single cm of my bags (yup i'm the everything but the kitchen sink kind of woman)


I´m the same, I´ve never used inserts. I keep forgetting to ask when I´m at H but I will try to remember when I got there on Monday. I kind of feel that I might use my bags more if I get inserts for them. Maybe, lol!


----------



## tillie46

*Julide......what a great thread....thank you for starting it!*

I'm another fan of *Connie* @* Divide & Conquer*!  This is my 4th bag insert, and by far the best fit for me.  All of my SLG's are bright colors, and the bag insert is black, so the SLG's really pop, and are easy for me to identify & grab.  The measurements I had made for my *30 Black Ardennes **Birkin* are:* 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W*.  The reason I made the width a little smaller than the normal 5", is so it's easier to pull out and swap bags.  I also love the fact that it's 5" H, so it doesn't overpower my bags....I love the look of the Birkin......flaps & all!


----------



## seepia

TankerToad said:


> Insert for GP!



May i know where did u get this insert? I have a mm gp and would like to have one as well.


----------



## tillie46

seepia said:


> May i know where did u get this insert? I have a mm gp and would like to have one as well.



Sure, with Connie at Divide & Conquer you can make it any size you want.  Connie has a store on Etsy.  I hope it works out for you.


----------



## xquisite

I keep forgetting to update here re: the Chameleon insert. Julide's list her is great so rely on it rather than the Chameleon website. The latter suggests that Extra large is the right size for a 35B. The rigidity of the XL is great and fills up the bottom perfectly - but you can't close the bag! I guess it's useful if you want more structure to your birkin and always carry it open. I often like to  close the straps over the turnlock and tuck in the flap, so no good for me. If you want to close the top of the bag you'll need to stick with the Large. 
I am so tempted by seeing all the lovely Divide & Conquer ones here. If only she shipped international!


----------



## Luvquality

Thank you Julide!  This is such a useful thread!!


----------



## seepia

tillie46 said:


> Sure, with Connie at Divide & Conquer you can make it any size you want.  Connie has a store on Etsy.  I hope it works out for you.



Appreciate much!


----------



## lovely64

I went to H the day before yesterday but they don´t stock inserts. My SA didn´t think they could order any either. I find that odd and one would assume that they could easily provide inserts for their bags?


----------



## Luvchane

This is a great thread, tho somehow I missed it when I was researching bag inserts.  However, I did order the medium unstructured chameleon for my 31 Bolide and the fit is great. Besides the organization it provides I also love the protection that it offers.


----------



## Julide

*Bag Insert List:*

*Birkin 40*
*Birkin 35* Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG
*Birkin 30* Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag SM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W
*Birkin 25* Kaleidoplace SM

*HAC 36*
*HAC 32* Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
*HAC 28* Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H

*Bolide 37* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
*Bolide 31* Fouri bag SM
*Bolide 27*

*Web II*

*Lindy 34*
*Lindy 30* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel
*Lindy 26* Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM

*Paris Bombay 37*
*Paris Bombay 40*
*Paris Bombay 35*
*Paris Bombay PM*

*Picotin TGM* Purseket LRG
*Picotin GM* Purseket Med
*Picotin MM* VIP Travel
*Picotin PM* Small Chameleon UN

*Victoria*
*Victoria Elan*

*Double Sens* LRG Kaleidoplace

*Garden Party* Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size
*Garden Party TPM* VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)

*Evelyne GM* Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
*Evelyne MM* LRG Kaleidoplace
*Evelyne PM* VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN

*Plume Elan* Chameleon SM
*Plume 28* Chameleon Med
*Plume 32* Fouri bag LG

*Whitebus*

*Market*

*Vespa* SM Chameleon (UN)

*Trim 31*
*Trim 35*

*Massai*

*Massai Cut 40*
*Massai Cut 32*

*Kelly 40* LRG Chameleon
*Kelly 35* SM Muji
*Kelly 32* Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG
*Kelly 28* SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier)
*Kelly 25*



*Tillie46*


----------



## Julide

Everyone to adding to this thread!! It has made picking inserts a thousand times easier!!!


----------



## Keekeee

Will add pics of mine by the end of this month once im back from my vacation in US.. I just ordered Divide and Conquer inserts for my B25, B30 and B35..
I used chameleon before.. But the insert from Divide and Conquer is the one i like the best!! I like the material and also  the stiffness of the material.. And it doesnt look cheap and filmsy..


----------



## Chez Capri

Ladies - Ive tried most the bag inserts out there - some do their jobs but my main thing is that their quality is never great. Its already cheapy material or craftmanship. I know it shouldnt matter because the divers/organizers are on the inside of the bag but if Im using a 10k bag, why shouldnt the divider in there be extrodinary as well. 

So a friend of a friend is known for having an inventory of amazing Birkins Jane Fxxxs. She came out with these organizers ... I just got my order today and I almost died. They are so well made and fit in my bags sooo perfectly. The best part is that I have a couple of Clemence Birkins which I hate and dont use because of how soft the leather is ... the bags are so slouchy ... I put these Baganizers in and omg, my bags are new again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will follow up with pictures in a day or so. Stay tuned.


----------



## KRZ

Hi ladies!! Thanks for all the info! I'm leaning towards ordering from Divide and Conquer for my B35 Clemence. Should i get the stiff or the regular kind? I also want to have the option of having my bag open and closed. 

And one last thing, do we have any TPFers who ordered for their K 35? I have a swift and badly need an insert to hold the shape even when I'm not using it  Can anyone share which one they ordered as well? 

This is OT (sorry) but can someone recommend what bag filler you use? tissue/ pillow inserts/ ? =) i tried searching :/


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Chez Capri said:


> Ladies - Ive tried most the bag inserts out there - some do their jobs but my main thing is that their quality is never great. Its already cheapy material or craftmanship. I know it shouldnt matter because the divers/organizers are on the inside of the bag but if Im using a 10k bag, why shouldnt the divider in there be extrodinary as well.
> 
> So a friend of a friend is known for having an inventory of amazing Birkins Jane Fxxxs. She came out with these organizers ... I just got my order today and I almost died. They are so well made and fit in my bags sooo perfectly. The best part is that I have a couple of Clemence Birkins which I hate and dont use because of how soft the leather is ... the bags are so slouchy ... I put these Baganizers in and omg, my bags are new again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will follow up with pictures in a day or so. Stay tuned.




*Chez Capri*, please keep us posted! Thanks.


----------



## KalaChi

I ordered from Divide and Conquer for my clemence 35B.  I special ordered the specs so we will see how it turns out.  I received the shipping confirmation so it should be here in a couple days.  I will post pictures as soon as it gets here and give the specs I requested.  

I will say that Connie was a please to work with so if her inserts are half as good as she is I believe I will be a happy camper !!!   Keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Keekeee

KalaChi said:
			
		

> I ordered from Divide and Conquer for my clemence 35B.  I special ordered the specs so we will see how it turns out.  I received the shipping confirmation so it should be here in a couple days.  I will post pictures as soon as it gets here and give the specs I requested.
> 
> I will say that Connie was a please to work with so if her inserts are half as good as she is I believe I will be a happy camper !!!   Keeping my fingers crossed



Yes.. Agree.. Connie is very very sweet indeed!
I got my inserts from connie 2 weeks ago.. You will love it im sure.. I love mine!! I used chameleon before for my Birkins. But Divide and Conquer inserts are waaaayyyy better in terms of quality and look.


----------



## saucyinterloper

KRZ said:


> Hi ladies!! Thanks for all the info! I'm leaning towards ordering from Divide and Conquer for my B35 Clemence. Should i get the stiff or the regular kind? I also want to have the option of having my bag open and closed.
> 
> And one last thing, do we have any TPFers who ordered for their K 35? I have a swift and badly need an insert to hold the shape even when I'm not using it  Can anyone share which one they ordered as well?
> 
> This is OT (sorry) but can someone recommend what bag filler you use? tissue/ pillow inserts/ ? =) i tried searching :/



Hi KRZ,

will weight be an issue for you? the D&C ones can be heavy, and with a 35B in clemence + the insert it might be weighty. 

As for stuffing, for now I just use tons of bubble wrap (wrapped them into several different "pillow" sizes). Am contemplating Bag-a-Vie pillows, which I believe some tpfers have used for their Bs.


----------



## KRZ

saucyinterloper said:


> Hi KRZ,
> 
> will weight be an issue for you? the D&C ones can be heavy, and with a 35B in clemence + the insert it might be weighty.
> 
> As for stuffing, for now I just use tons of bubble wrap (wrapped them into several different "pillow" sizes). Am contemplating Bag-a-Vie pillows, which I believe some tpfers have used for their Bs.



I heard that bag-a-vie is a great product too! Maybe i'll just go with that. About the bag insert, hmm maybe i'll just get one for my swift kelly. Funny how i'm thinking of how to protect my bag when it's not even here yet!  Still in transit from Europe..


----------



## km8282

I use bag a vie, and love them. They ship super fast, too.


----------



## saucyinterloper

KRZ said:


> I heard that bag-a-vie is a great product too! Maybe i'll just go with that. About the bag insert, hmm maybe i'll just get one for my swift kelly. Funny how i'm thinking of how to protect my bag when it's not even here yet!  Still in transit from Europe..



lol I don't think you are the only one, I was guilty of that too


----------



## KalaChi

I love the insert from Divide and Conquer.  It arrived yesterday and it's perfect.  It is sturdy and gives my clemence 35B more structure. 

I ordered custom measurements: 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H
I wanted to still be able to get in and out of my zipper pocket and slat pocket on both sides thus I shortened the height.  I also shortened the width as going up the bag (when I want to close it) I didn't want to change the shape of the bag, making it too wide toward the top.  

I am very happy with my selection.  
Thanks for allowing me to share!

You were so right KeeKeee! 



Keekeee said:


> Yes.. Agree.. Connie is very very sweet indeed!
> I got my inserts from connie 2 weeks ago.. You will love it im sure.. I love mine!! I used chameleon before for my Birkins. But Divide and Conquer inserts are waaaayyyy better in terms of quality and look.


----------



## BegforBag

KalaChi said:
			
		

> I love the insert from Divide and Conquer.  It arrived yesterday and it's perfect.  It is sturdy and gives my clemence 35B more structure.
> 
> I ordered custom measurements: 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H
> I wanted to still be able to get in and out of my zipper pocket and slat pocket on both sides thus I shortened the height.  I also shortened the width as going up the bag (when I want to close it) I didn't want to change the shape of the bag, making it too wide toward the top.
> 
> I am very happy with my selection.
> Thanks for allowing me to share!
> 
> You were so right KeeKeee!



Hi KalaChi, would you mind posting a pic of your bag insert before putting into the bag & another pic with it inside the bag please? Thank ypu so much!!


----------



## KRZ

Does anyone have the custom measurements for a Kelly 35?


----------



## KalaChi

BegforBag said:
			
		

> Hi KalaChi, would you mind posting a pic of your bag insert before putting into the bag & another pic with it inside the bag please? Thank ypu so much!!



Sure BegforBag.  I will take the pics and post shortly!


----------



## KalaChi

KalaChi said:
			
		

> Sure BegforBag.  I will take the pics and post shortly!



Here u go BegforBag!!!

The Divide and Conquer insert outside of my 35B




Inside the 35B




Another inside the 35B showing the ability to still use your inside pockets





Now my 35B closed with the insert in. 






I hope this helps everyone!!! I am very pleased with this insert and Connie is simply a gem.  I highly recommend Divide and Conquer!!!


----------



## smiley

KRZ said:


> I heard that bag-a-vie is a great product too! Maybe i'll just go with that. About the bag insert, hmm maybe i'll just get one for my swift kelly. Funny how i'm thinking of how to protect my bag when it's not even here yet!  Still in transit from Europe..


Lots of Hermes pix here with inserts for reference:

http://www.facebook.com/Yourbagavie


----------



## PurseObsessed16

KalaChi said:


> Here u go BegforBag!!!
> 
> The Divide and Conquer insert outside of my 35B
> 
> View attachment 1789759
> 
> 
> Inside the 35B
> 
> View attachment 1789762
> 
> 
> Another inside the 35B showing the ability to still use your inside pockets
> 
> 
> View attachment 1789760
> 
> 
> Now my 35B closed with the insert in.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1789761
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps everyone!!! I am very pleased with this insert and Connie is simply a gem. I highly recommend Divide and Conquer!!!


 

This looks great!  I had already ordered a Divide and Conquer for another handbag, hope it will work as well in my new Birkin 35.  If not, thanks so much for providing a custom measure size - it will help with a new order one if I need it!  I also agree that Connie was wonderful to work with - very helpful & great communication.


----------



## KRZ

smiley said:


> Lots of Hermes pix here with inserts for reference:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/Yourbagavie



Oh thank you!!  i ordered from them


----------



## smiley

KRZ said:


> Oh thank you!!  i ordered from them



I love mine!


----------



## BegforBag

KalaChi said:
			
		

> Here u go BegforBag!!!
> 
> The Divide and Conquer insert outside of my 35B
> 
> Inside the 35B
> 
> Another inside the 35B showing the ability to still use your inside pockets
> 
> Now my 35B closed with the insert in.
> 
> I hope this helps everyone!!! I am very pleased with this insert and Connie is simply a gem.  I highly recommend Divide and Conquer!!!



Oh thank you so much KalaChi!! Great pics & very helpful to give a good idea. Love the color of your insert against the B!


----------



## audreylita

smiley said:


> Lots of Hermes pix here with inserts for reference:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/Yourbagavie



I just placed an order with them.  Am looking forward to ditching the tissue paper and bubble that lives in all of my bags.


----------



## smiley

audreylita said:


> I just placed an order with them.  Am looking forward to ditching the tissue paper and bubble that lives in all of my bags.



LOL, you'll never go back. I replaced all my tissue!


----------



## Chez Capri

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Chez Capri*, please keep us posted! Thanks.



Here is a picture I quickly took with my phone camera - will show better pictures later ... I actually found all my stuff in the bag in a heart beat with this - including all my son's little things. And I really love how well made it is, the little handles and piping are all Hermes-orange leather. I just emailed the girl to see if I can order more but think there may be a waitlist. UGHHHHH!!!


----------



## Chez Capri

By the way its called the Baganizer - its on Baganizer.com
I did just also ordered from Divide & Conquer and they are def better made than others but not good enough for my croc Birkins when Ive paid so much for them. Also another thing I didnt like is that they dont have the tiny handles that the baganizer has - this way it literally takes 2 seconds for me to "birkin hop" haha without missing things. I just lift the organizer out and change ... ah I need more of these!!!!!!!!!!!





Chez Capri said:


> Here is a picture I quickly took with my phone camera - will show better pictures later ... I actually found all my stuff in the bag in a heart beat with this - including all my son's little things. And I really love how well made it is, the little handles and piping are all Hermes-orange leather. I just emailed the girl to see if I can order more but think there may be a waitlist. UGHHHHH!!!


----------



## Chez Capri

Ah sorry! People are PMing me asking why they cant find the website - my mistake ... *http://www.baginizer.com/*



Chez Capri said:


> By the way its called the Baganizer - its on Baganizer.com
> I did just also ordered from Divide & Conquer and they are def better made than others but not good enough for my croc Birkins when Ive paid so much for them. Also another thing I didnt like is that they dont have the tiny handles that the baganizer has - this way it literally takes 2 seconds for me to "birkin hop" haha without missing things. I just lift the organizer out and change ... ah I need more of these!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KalaChi

BegforBag said:


> Oh thank you so much KalaChi!! Great pics & very helpful to give a good idea. Love the color of your insert against the B!



BegforBag...You are totally welcome! Yes, I wanted a little pop of color with Ms. Goldie   THANKS!


----------



## Coffee Addicted

TankerToad said:


> Insert for GP!


What are the measurements?


----------



## smiley

KalaChi said:


> Here u go BegforBag!!!
> 
> The Divide and Conquer insert outside of my 35B
> 
> View attachment 1789759
> 
> 
> Inside the 35B
> 
> View attachment 1789762
> 
> 
> Another inside the 35B showing the ability to still use your inside pockets
> 
> 
> View attachment 1789760
> 
> 
> Now my 35B closed with the insert in.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1789761
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps everyone!!! I am very pleased with this insert and Connie is simply a gem.  I highly recommend Divide and Conquer!!!


It looks great but can you see the outline from the outside of the bag? That might ruin it for me ;-(


----------



## KalaChi

smiley said:


> It looks great but can you see the outline from the outside of the bag? That might ruin it for me ;-(



No, you can't see it from the outside of the bag...thus my customized height and width


----------



## smiley

KalaChi said:


> No, you can't see it from the outside of the bag...thus my customized height and width



I mean you can see a line on the outside of the bag, as if something hard is pressing against the wall from the inside. Not sure I am explaining it right. In the picture of the outside it looks like there is an "imprint" from the inside but maybe that's just what it seems like from the picture. Sounds like  handy thing to have.


----------



## voovoo

Keekeee said:


> Will add pics of mine by the end of this month once im back from my vacation in US.. I just ordered Divide and Conquer inserts for my B25, B30 and B35..
> I used chameleon before.. But the insert from Divide and Conquer is the one i like the best!! I like the material and also  the stiffness of the material.. And it doesnt look cheap and filmsy..



Hello, has anyone ordered from Divide & Conquer an insert for Kelly 32?


----------



## Keekeee

voovoo said:
			
		

> Hello, has anyone ordered from Divide & Conquer an insert for Kelly 32?



No ... But you can always custom order the size, Connie from Divide and Conquer does that all the time for me..


----------



## voovoo

Thanks! Was a little lazy trying to measure the interior of the bag! hoho!

Thought to "copy" anyone who did one for their Kelly!


----------



## Pazdzernika

*Divide & Conquer Insert for 36 MM Negonda GP*
Very stiff, sturdy and structured - Great for helping the droopy Garden Party stand upright


----------



## voovoo

Hi, what's the size you have chosen for your bag insert for your GP? Thanks!


----------



## Pazdzernika

Pazdzernika said:


> *Divide & Conquer Insert for 36 MM Negonda GP*
> Very stiff, sturdy and structured - Great for helping the droopy Garden Party stand upright





voovoo said:


> Hi, what's the size you have chosen for your bag insert for your GP? Thanks!



Hi voovoo - it's 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H. I got it from Divide and Conquer's etsy store: 
http://www.etsy.com/listing/96305858/purse-organizer-insert-shaper-135-x-65-x


I also have the jumbo size Purse-to-go organiser but the Divide & Conquer one is much more structured and helps the bag stand upright.


----------



## voovoo

Thanks so much, Pazdzernika!


----------



## MrsJstar

Anyone use an insert for the Jypsiere 34?!? I maaaay have one of those lovely bags coming to me and I'm thinking an insert my good in it?! Whatcha guys think? TIA


----------



## voovoo

smiley said:


> I mean you can see a line on the outside of the bag, as if something hard is pressing against the wall from the inside. Not sure I am explaining it right. In the picture of the outside it looks like there is an "imprint" from the inside but maybe that's just what it seems like from the picture. Sounds like  handy thing to have.




Yes, I just got the exact same one from D&C. The size is just right but when I pull the straps to close the Birkin, I get the imprint line...


----------



## voovoo

Ordered a small baginizer for my Kelly32 but found the width too wide for the Kelly...


----------



## lulilu

I just got the H insert.  I like how it looks and it just seems right to use H with my H bags.


----------



## Chez Capri

That's what I thought too, I find with Baginizer because it's made to be a bit stiff to up bags up (THANK GOD, now I can get Clemence Birkins with no worries), it's harder to wiggle the Baginizer in but it does fit nicely. Here is a picture of my 32 Kelly, which also fits my Tosca Birkin 30. On post #172 you can see the medium Baginizer in my Birkin 35s. 

They just redid their site - lots of pictures. Have a look Baginizer.com
Im so obsessed with them, Im now waiting on my big one so I can use in the bigger bags. 
















voovoo said:


> Ordered a small baginizer for my Kelly32 but found the width too wide for the Kelly...


----------



## kozee

Has anyone ordered an insert for Herbag? I'm actually more concerned about the canvas at the bottom sagging if I put too many things in mine...it's the larger size one.


----------



## audreylita

kozee said:


> Has anyone ordered an insert for Herbag? I'm actually more concerned about the canvas at the bottom sagging if I put too many things in mine...it's the larger size one.



I placed a multiple order with Divide and Conquer on Etsy.  The site is overwhelming so I told Connie the exact measurements of my purses.  She gave lots of options including how firm I wanted the bottom.   I got the water bottle holder as an option.  She will totally recommend something for your exact need and tell you all the optional things you can do if you want.  I was really overwhelmed with the attention to detail and all the choices including the myriad of colors!  I cannot recommend her highly enough.

Plus, the inserts were so reasonably priced!  I don't know how she does it for so little money.  I am going to give her another order for everything I own.  

Definitely check out her site.


----------



## kozee

audreylita said:


> I placed a multiple order with Divide and Conquer on Etsy. The site is overwhelming so I told Connie the exact measurements of my purses. She gave lots of options including how firm I wanted the bottom. I got the water bottle holder as an option. She will totally recommend something for your exact need and tell you all the optional things you can do if you want. I was really overwhelmed with the attention to detail and all the choices including the myriad of colors! I cannot recommend her highly enough.
> 
> Plus, the inserts were so reasonably priced! I don't know how she does it for so little money. I am going to give her another order for everything I own.
> 
> Definitely check out her site.


 
cool Thanks much audreylita!!


----------



## voovoo

Capri, how does the medium size fit a B35? I'm contemplating using the small baginizer for the B35 since it's a little too thick for K32...


----------



## Chez Capri

The small gives some room in the 35, certain works well. I actually did that one day when I was too lazy to swap everything out of the small Baginizer into the medium one. I was in a hurry. But I usually would use the medium one because I put EVERYTHING in my bag (I have a baby) from bottles to treats ... so I needed the organizer to maximize every cm of the bag. Lol. 




voovoo said:


> Capri, how does the medium size fit a B35? I'm contemplating using the small baginizer for the B35 since it's a little too thick for K32...


----------



## voovoo

Thanks, Capri! Another question: when your B35 is "closed", with the medium baginizer, would you get an "imprint" of the baginizer on the leather - casued by the "rim" of the baginizer..."like people could tell you have a bag insert"

that's why I thought of using a smaller insert to prevent this.


----------



## audreylita

kozee said:


> Has anyone ordered an insert for Herbag? I'm actually more concerned about the canvas at the bottom sagging if I put too many things in mine...it's the larger size one.



Just looked at my invoice and the Divide and Conquer insert was $35.95.  It was an extra $8 to make the bottom part stiff like you asked (and an extra $2 to put in the water bottle holder).  The non stiff bottom one was more rigid than I thought it would be, much more so than some other brands I've gotten including the Hermes version.  

Also I chose colors to match the inside of my bags and some to contrast, just for fun.


----------



## Chez Capri

Not at all, I had a problem with the other inserts and hate the rim showing. I think it's because these are made with Birkins in mind, the insert naturally is the shape of a Birkin rather than being straight and pushing itself up against the inside wall of the bag. Also I have had other inserts and have seen ones my friends just ordered which sounds amazing, but the problem with all of them is that they are either made of cheap nylon or "homemade" with cotton. So it either doesnt hold the bag shape with I really need it to do for my Clemence Birkins or its way too hard and thus showing the rim. I hope it makes sense to you. 



voovoo said:


> Thanks, Capri! Another question: when your B35 is "closed", with the medium baginizer, would you get an "imprint" of the baginizer on the leather - casued by the "rim" of the baginizer..."like people could tell you have a bag insert"
> 
> that's why I thought of using a smaller insert to prevent this.


----------



## audreylita

Chez Capri said:


> Not at all, I had a problem with the other inserts and hate the rim showing. I think it's because these are made with Birkins in mind, the insert naturally is the shape of a Birkin rather than being straight and pushing itself up against the inside wall of the bag. Also I have had other inserts and have seen ones my friends just ordered which sounds amazing,* but the problem with all of them is that they are either made of cheap nylon or "homemade" with cotton.* So it either doesnt hold the bag shape with I really need it to do for my Clemence Birkins or its way too hard and thus showing the rim. I hope it makes sense to you.



That's an all encompassing statement and completely untrue.  It sounds like you're pushing your one preferred brand over another.  

I find that statement biased and misleading.

I personally have purchased three brands (not your preferred one) and one was indeed plastic.  The other two are phenomenal and are not "cheap nylon or homemade with cotton."


----------



## fashionistaO

The fourbi is growing on me, I like how it looks for the interior of the GPs.
We need one for the picotin MM/GM , can't find anything in mine


----------



## Chez Capri

Of course Im pushing the one brand I like, if I believe in it! Thats how I am as a person, sorry if it offends you in anyway. If you know me, by trade, that's what I do - critique luxury products. I have indeed tried over 5 brands of insert, they all work wonderfully for many bags but always seem to be missing something for Birkin. Quality to me is a huge thing especially if I (and you as well) are spending at least $10,000 on a bag. I believe in that. Perhaps it is not important for some and that's okay and hence this forum is for you to read what you can to make YOUR own decision. 

I do not want to put other brands down by mentioning their names because yes, it is my opinion. But the ones I have in my possession are 100% either made of cheap nylon or have the homemade cotton look. 

Any opinion is bias opinion based on ones standards and lifestyle so I dont think there are anything wrong with my statements. 




audreylita said:


> That's an all encompassing statement and completely untrue.  It sounds like you're pushing your one preferred brand over another.
> 
> I find that statement biased and misleading.
> 
> I personally have purchased three brands (not your preferred one) and one was indeed plastic.  The other two are phenomenal and are not "cheap nylon or homemade with cotton."


----------



## audreylita

Chez Capri said:


> *Not at all, I had a problem with the other inserts and hate the rim showing.* I think it's because these are made with Birkins in mind, the insert naturally is the shape of a Birkin rather than being straight and pushing itself up against the inside wall of the bag. Also I have had other inserts and have seen ones my friends just ordered which sounds amazing, but *the problem with all of them is that they are either made of cheap nylon or "homemade" with cotton*. So it either doesnt hold the bag shape with I really need it to do for my Clemence Birkins or its way too hard and thus showing the rim. I hope it makes sense to you.





Chez Capri said:


> *Of course Im pushing the one brand I like*, if I believe in it! Thats how I am as a person, sorry if it offends you in anyway. If you know me, by trade, that's what I do - critique luxury products. I have indeed tried over 5 brands of insert, they all work wonderfully for many bags but always seem to be missing something for Birkin. Quality to me is a huge thing especially if I (and you as well) are spending at least $10,000 on a bag. I believe in that. Perhaps it is not important for some and that's okay and hence this forum is for you to read what you can to make YOUR own decision.
> 
> I do not want to put other brands down by mentioning their names because yes, it is my opinion. But the ones I have in my possession are 100% either made of cheap nylon or have the homemade cotton look.
> 
> *Any opinion is bias opinion based on ones standards and lifestyle so I dont think there are anything wrong with my statements.*



That's wonderful that you get to participate in the luxury goods market.  You're lucky you get to do that!  There are those of us here who own one Hermes bag and those of us who own many.  That does not make anyone better or invalidate ones opinion over another.  I think most of us share honestly our feelings about things one way or another and that's great and how it should be.  

I'm asked frequently by tPFers a variety of questions on my opinion on many things, not quite sure how this happened but it does.  I do not EVER tell someone to buy just this product or from just that one seller.  Ironically I was threatened with legal action for expressing a personal opinion here that I was precisely clear was MY opinion, period.  And as most of us know, there is a fellow tPFer who is being sued at this very moment for a more pointed statement, much like the one you offered in your post.

I personally do not like bag inserts with the loops that extend from the top, they show in a way that I'm not comfortable with.  And the inserts you like are actually taller than the ones that I prefer, especially since they are orange and that color would not work in most of my bags.  When I'm using a kelly or a birkin and especially when I'm using one of my exotics, I do not want a different colored fabric anything showing when I open my purse.  Call me fussy but that's just me.  I'm happy to have vendors that give me an opportunity to choose the color.  And as far as the quality which I personally feel is phenomenal, let's just say they are not made with "homemade cotton" as you definitively state as an all emcompassing fact.  

Regardless, I agree with you that we are all absolutely entitled to express our opinions here, that's what these forums are about.  The fact that you 'do this by trade' in no way invalidates the rest of our points of view.  We all like things that others don't, regardless of anything.  When you offer up a statement stating THE PROBLEM WITH ALL OF THEM, you are indeed putting down 100% of the other players and pushing just one.  This is agenda pushing and somehow not surprising to many of us.  

I will post photos of some of mine so readers can judge and decide for themselves.


----------



## TankerToad

At the risk of walking into the line of fire, I think there is room for all sort of inserts. I am a fan of the "home made" cotton ones AND the chameleon and have bought both for years now. The chameleons are lighter and brighter and really fun. My family loves them and I give them as gifts and they in turn have given them. Not everyone has or wants a Birkin or GP and therfore likes a softer liner.
Here are some pictures of my various liners. Note: I have not tried the other one that was pictured with the handles but may sometime~and I find the Hermes version Fourbie tempting but pricey~


----------



## Hermesaholic

so funny--i just posted about this in shopping.  these are all so big.  are there any that are smaller?  like half a bag?


----------



## TankerToad

Hermesaholic said:


> so funny--i just posted about this in shopping.  these are all so big.  are there any that are smaller?  like half a bag?


The ones in my picotin (MM) are very small. There are two in there side by side. Other companies will make to order. The Lizzie is a 25 size so that is also pretty small.


----------



## Hermesaholic

TankerToad said:


> The ones in my picotin are very small. There are two in there side by side. Other companies will make to order. The Lizzie is a 25 size so that is also pretty small.




thanks.  who makes to order?


----------



## TankerToad

Hermesaholic said:


> thanks. who makes to order?


Divide and Conquer but perhaps others as well.


----------



## Luvquality

Audreylita, I am one of the many who value your opinion. I have two Togo 35 B's. I agree with you that D &C's site on Etsy is somewhat overwhelming (so many, many choices!). Which particular one (in your opinion  did you find works best for your 35 B's (and why). And if you had it custom made, what were your specs. I'm really looking for bag protection and ease of use.  Thanks so much!


----------



## audreylita

Luvquality said:


> Audreylita, I am one of the many who value your opinion. I have two Togo 35 B's. I agree with you that D &C's site on Etsy is somewhat overwhelming (so many, many choices!). Which particular one (in your opinion  did you find works best for your 35 B's (and why). And if you had it custom made, what were your specs. I'm really looking for bag protection and ease of use.  Thanks so much!



I couldn't deal with the site so just e-mailed her and asked her for advice.  She will tell you what size you need so you don't have to go through everything.  She'll also tell you the options you can have, one of them being a stiffer bottom.  I simply chose the water bottle holder and stiffer bottom.  And of course the color.  

I'm going to try to post a picture later of one of them in my 35 cm b.  That will give you an idea of what her product looks like.


----------



## Keekeee

Luvquality said:
			
		

> Audreylita, I am one of the many who value your opinion. I have two Togo 35 B's. I agree with you that D &C's site on Etsy is somewhat overwhelming (so many, many choices!). Which particular one (in your opinion  did you find works best for your 35 B's (and why). And if you had it custom made, what were your specs. I'm really looking for bag protection and ease of use.  Thanks so much!



Hi there..
I have Divide and Conquer insert for my B25, B30 and B35.
This is the size of my B35 insert.. 






I agree with audreylita about the quality of Divide and Conquer its awesome.. And it doesnt look cheap and its quite stiff so it helps in keeping my B35 clemence look stiffer.. If you dont want to have an 'imprint' of the insert outside your B, you might want to reduce the depth by an inch.. Instead of ordering a new one i stitched both sides of the inserts and its perfect now.. 






I didnt have enough time to order a new one back then since Connie (the seller) only ships within US and i was leaving US at the time..
I didnt really mind the extra effort it took me to stitched both sides since i really like the quality and the stiffness of the insert.. 
Hope this helps a bit and hope audreylita can also chime in..


----------



## audreylita

Keekeee said:


> Hi there..
> I have Divide and Conquer insert for my B25, B30 and B35.
> This is the size of my B35 insert..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1819711
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with audreylita about the quality of Divide and Conquer its awesome.. And it doesnt look cheap and its quite stiff so it helps in keeping my B35 clemence look stiffer.. If you dont want to have an 'imprint' of the insert outside your B, you might want to reduce the depth by an inch.. Instead of ordering a new one i stitched both sides of the inserts and its perfect now..
> 
> 
> View attachment 1819714
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt have enough time to order a new one back then since Connie (the seller) only ships within US and i was leaving US at the time..
> I didnt really mind the extra effort it took me to stitched both sides since i really like the quality and the stiffness of the insert..
> Hope this helps a bit and hope audreylita can also chime in..


 
I haven't had that problem, fortunately. Great idea about stitiching it like that. Connie offered pockets on the outside, much like this other brand, and I absolutely did not want outside pockets because of that very issue, the possibility of an imprint of something pressing up against the leather. I want nothing but smooth against the skin.


----------



## audreylita

The first two are a pink insert to match the rose tyrien interior of my cocoan 35 birkin.  It really blends well.  I did not want to spoil the specialness of the custom interior color.

The second black one was made for a 35 cm black kelly which is currently in spa.  I'll likely use it with my dalmatian as well, the odds of my getting a white insert and keeping it clean are slim to none.  The black will be fine.  I did not get this one with a stiff bottom, wanted to see the difference in style.  It's fine but I do like the stiffer bottom better and will order that in subsequent orders.  

And the last one is a burgundy one made to match a red veau box leather kelly which also happens to be in spa right now.  Here it is in a rouge box leather kelly and it seems to match this one close enough which is good.

The loops on the top were an option and I did not want them.  To me it's another doo dad I don't need, I'm a less is more kind of gal.


----------



## thetuk

Which bag insert you ladies recommend for Lindy 34? I did the search and did not find much info. TIA.


----------



## TankerToad

thetuk said:


> Which bag insert you ladies recommend for Lindy 34? I did the search and did not find much info. TIA.


Divide and Conquer


----------



## Luvquality

Audreylita and Keekee, Thanks so much for the info and the pics! The quality of the insert looks great. Keekee, great idea re. stitching the sides to better match the contour of the B. Audreylita, wonderful colors and your bags are TDF. Thanks too, for the tip about the stiffer bottom. I'll email Connie now.


----------



## katika76

Hi experts, I would need your help. 
I Fell in Love with the divide and conquer bag inserts As they exist in colours which match my bags. Unfortunately I am in Europe and I already contacted Conny and She really does not Ship to Europe. 
Is there something similar available?
I would Be thankful for your help!


----------



## Keekeee

katika76 said:
			
		

> Hi experts, I would need your help.
> I Fell in Love with the divide and conquer bag inserts As they exist in colours which match my bags. Unfortunately I am in Europe and I already contacted Conny and She really does not Ship to Europe.
> Is there something similar available?
> I would Be thankful for your help!



If you have a friend living in states send it to your friend's house and ask your friend to send it to you in europe..
I did that once


----------



## katika76

Keekeee said:
			
		

> If you have a friend living in states send it to your friend's house and ask your friend to send it to you in europe..
> I did that once



I thought about this option but the only close Close friend moved to Europe..
Thanks though!


----------



## Julide

*Bag Insert List:*

*Birkin 40*
*Birkin 35* Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H
*Birkin 30* Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag SM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Small Baginizer
*Birkin 25* Kaleidoplace SM

*HAC 36*
*HAC 32* Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
*HAC 28* Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H

*Bolide 37* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
*Bolide 31* Fouri bag SM
*Bolide 27*

*Web II*

*Lindy 34*
*Lindy 30* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel
*Lindy 26* Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM

*Paris Bombay 37*
*Paris Bombay 40*
*Paris Bombay 35*
*Paris Bombay PM*

*Picotin TGM* Purseket LRG
*Picotin GM* Purseket Med
*Picotin MM* VIP Travel
*Picotin PM* Small Chameleon UN

*Victoria*
*Victoria Elan*

*Double Sens* LRG Kaleidoplace

*Garden Party 36* Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H
*Garden Party* Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi
*Garden Party TPM* VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)

*Evelyne GM* Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
*Evelyne MM* LRG Kaleidoplace
*Evelyne PM* VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN

*Plume Elan* Chameleon SM
*Plume 28* Chameleon Med
*Plume 32* Fouri bag LG

*Whitebus*

*Market*

*Vespa* SM Chameleon (UN)

*Trim 31*
*Trim 35*

*Massai*

*Massai Cut 40*
*Massai Cut 32*

*Kelly 40* LRG Chameleon
*Kelly 35* SM Muji
*Kelly 32* Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG
*Kelly 28* SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier)
*Kelly 25*



*To all who have contributed!!*

So sorry it took me so long to add to the list:shame:

P.S. If you do not see your recommendation on the list please let me know and I will add it A.S.A.P.!!


----------



## BegforBag

Julide said:
			
		

> Bag Insert List:
> 
> 
> 
> To all who have contributed!!
> 
> So sorry it took me so long to add to the list:shame:
> 
> P.S. If you do not see your recommendation on the list please let me know and I will add it A.S.A.P.!!



Julide, thank you so much for compiling the list! This is amazing. Thank you also to all members who conttibuted to the list!!


----------



## Julide

BegforBag said:


> Julide, thank you so much for compiling the list! This is amazing. Thank you also to all members who conttibuted to the list!!



You are most welcome *BegForBag*!I too am so happy that so many have contributed and with pics too!!Now just to choose which one...


----------



## Uyen4570

I just got my first inserts from Divide & Conquer!  Connie was so helpful and thanks for all of the information from all of you! She told me that she has redesigned the Birkin inserts so that they will now allow the bag to fully close on the sides ... it is a perfect fit and keeps my bag "structured" . 
This is the 30B size that i got: http://www.etsy.com/listing/104216097/purse-organizer-insert-shaper-bag
This is the one for the B35: http://www.etsy.com/listing/101754465/purse-organizer-insert-shaper


----------



## KRZ

Anyone ordered an insert for a K35?  want to share the measurements?


----------



## voovoo

Uyen4570 said:


> I just got my first inserts from Divide & Conquer! Connie was so helpful and thanks for all of the information from all of you! She told me that she has redesigned the Birkin inserts so that they will now allow the bag to fully close on the sides ... it is a perfect fit and keeps my bag "structured" .
> This is the 30B size that i got: http://www.etsy.com/listing/104216097/purse-organizer-insert-shaper-bag
> This is the one for the B35: http://www.etsy.com/listing/101754465/purse-organizer-insert-shaper


 
Hi, could you post a pic of how the insert works for a closed B35?

Am using the small baginizer for the B35 and am very pleased with the quality and the compartments it has...

But I need to get one made for my K32...


----------



## Uyen4570

KRZ said:


> Anyone ordered an insert for a K35?  want to share the measurements?



The one that i got for the B35 also fits perfectly into my Kelly 35!


----------



## Julide

*Bag Insert List:*

*Birkin 40*
*Birkin 35* Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H
*Birkin 30* Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag SM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5
*Birkin 25* Kaleidoplace SM

*HAC 36*
*HAC 32* Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
*HAC 28* Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H

*Bolide 37* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
*Bolide 31* Fouri bag SM
*Bolide 27*

*Web II*

*Lindy 34*
*Lindy 30* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel
*Lindy 26* Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM

*Paris Bombay 37*
*Paris Bombay 40*
*Paris Bombay 35*
*Paris Bombay PM*

*Picotin TGM* Purseket LRG
*Picotin GM* Purseket Med
*Picotin MM* VIP Travel
*Picotin PM* Small Chameleon UN

*Victoria*
*Victoria Elan*

*Double Sens* LRG Kaleidoplace

*Garden Party 36* Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H
*Garden Party* Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi
*Garden Party TPM* VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)

*Evelyne GM* Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
*Evelyne MM* LRG Kaleidoplace
*Evelyne PM* VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN

*Plume Elan* Chameleon SM
*Plume 28* Chameleon Med
*Plume 32* Fouri bag LG

*Whitebus*

*Market*

*Vespa* SM Chameleon (UN)

*Trim 31*
*Trim 35*

*Massai*

*Massai Cut 40*
*Massai Cut 32*

*Kelly 40* LRG Chameleon
*Kelly 35* SM Muji
*Kelly 32* Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG
*Kelly 28* SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier)
*Kelly 25*



*To all who have contributed!!*


Again, if you do not see your recommendation on the list please let me know and I will add it A.S.A.P.!!


----------



## KRZ

Uyen4570 said:
			
		

> The one that i got for the B35 also fits perfectly into my Kelly 35!



Oh yay thank you!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

I am going to order the SM Chameleon for my Kelly 32. 
Fingers crossed that it fits.


----------



## Uyen4570

voovoo said:
			
		

> Hi, could you post a pic of how the insert works for a closed B35?
> 
> Am using the small baginizer for the B35 and am very pleased with the quality and the compartments it has...
> 
> But I need to get one made for my K32...



Here is a picture of the insert inside my 35. There is also a view of the bag from the outside. Both views are with the bag closed.


----------



## Julide

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I am going to order the SM Chameleon for my Kelly 32.
> Fingers crossed that it fits.



Great! I can't wait to hear back! I need to get something for a my kelly too!



Uyen4570 said:


> Here is a picture of the insert inside my 35. There is also a view of the bag from the outside. Both views are with the bag closed.



That looks perfect!!! Wow! So many great options since this thread was started, that now I can't decide which ones to get!!My idea has now backfired!


----------



## voovoo

Uyen4570 said:


> Here is a picture of the insert inside my 35. There is also a view of the bag from the outside. Both views are with the bag closed.


 
This looks perfect! Thanks!

BTW, we are twins with the Bearn


----------



## katika76

Uyen4570 said:
			
		

> Here is a picture of the insert inside my 35. There is also a view of the bag from the outside. Both views are with the bag closed.



Thank you so much for the pictures!
I have been reading this thread about four times during the last days and came to the conclusion     that I want a C&D. 
Therefor I will have to get an US post adress but is there anything we don't  do for our bags


----------



## varvara

Ok. Ladies. I have received my newest bag inserts. 

I did quite a research as I have matte exotics, even the older w toile lining, hence I was really looking for ones that won't damage the bags in a sense of creating the creases/folds etc. 

Esthetics was another thing. I wanted them to look good, although they will inside the bag.

I unpacked the box (I have bought over 10 pieces) and- what a relief!!!!

THE BEST bag inserts ever. For ME, personally, of course. I can only recommend the baginizers. So happy I bought a bunch as they are out of stock often  No wonder...


----------



## Keekeee

varvara said:
			
		

> Ok. Ladies. I have received my newest bag inserts.
> 
> I did quite a research as I have matte exotics, even the older w toile lining, hence I was really looking for ones that won't damage the bags in a sense of creating the creases/folds etc.
> 
> Esthetics was another thing. I wanted them to look good, although they will inside the bag.
> 
> I unpacked the box (I have bought over 10 pieces) and- what a relief!!!!
> 
> THE BEST bag inserts ever. For ME, personally, of course. I can only recommend the baginizers. So happy I bought a bunch as they are out of stock often  No wonder...



Ow My Gawd Varvara... Im drooling over your croc B!!!
Sorry off topic...
Back to bag inserts... The baginizer looks striking against your black croc B..


----------



## katika76

varvara said:
			
		

> Ok. Ladies. I have received my newest bag inserts.
> 
> I did quite a research as I have matte exotics, even the older w toile lining, hence I was really looking for ones that won't damage the bags in a sense of creating the creases/folds etc.
> 
> Esthetics was another thing. I wanted them to look good, although they will inside the bag.
> 
> I unpacked the box (I have bought over 10 pieces) and- what a relief!!!!
> 
> THE BEST bag inserts ever. For ME, personally, of course. I can only recommend the baginizers. So happy I bought a bunch as they are out of stock often  No wonder...



Doesn't it bother you that the baginizer does not match the colour of your bags? I am such a matchy person.... I am still Not sure which bag insert(s) to buy...


----------



## Chez Capri

Dont you love it?! 



varvara said:


> Ok. Ladies. I have received my newest bag inserts.
> 
> I did quite a research as I have matte exotics, even the older w toile lining, hence I was really looking for ones that won't damage the bags in a sense of creating the creases/folds etc.
> 
> Esthetics was another thing. I wanted them to look good, although they will inside the bag.
> 
> I unpacked the box (I have bought over 10 pieces) and- what a relief!!!!
> 
> THE BEST bag inserts ever. For ME, personally, of course. I can only recommend the baginizers. So happy I bought a bunch as they are out of stock often  No wonder...


----------



## voovoo

Chez Capri said:


> Dont you love it?!




At this moment, I really love my small baginizer...really of high quality and with the right size and number of compartments!

Just a pity it is a little too big for my K32...so I've ordered a custom made one from D&C...


----------



## varvara

*chez capri* I really love it. I am very happy I ordered more.

*katika76* hey!!! no- it doesn't bother me.... It is orange and you don't really see it until you reach inside.

I like it, absolutely.


----------



## lovely64

varvara said:


> *chez capri* I really love it. I am very happy I ordered more.
> 
> *katika76* hey!!! no- it doesn't bother me.... It is orange and you don't really see it until you reach inside.
> 
> I like it, absolutely.


 Thank you for posting this! I think it is fun if they are in a bright colour. Then, I´m not a super matchy matchy person.

I will now try and find a couple


----------



## katika76

varvara said:
			
		

> chez capri I really love it. I am very happy I ordered more.
> 
> katika76 hey!!! no- it doesn't bother me.... It is orange and you don't really see it until you reach inside.
> 
> I like it, absolutely.



Thank you for your answer! Maybe I should give it a try! I really need an organizer, i always carry so many small Things in my bag...,


----------



## purselover888

I think it's wonderfully surprising that there are so many great organizer options available on the market!!  I have the Chameleon for my 35 B's and they work great and are so light!  I can't believe I waited til my 30's to use organizers.  Life is so much easier and less forgetful with them!!  *Audreylita*, you make the D&C look so good, and *Varvara*, you make the Baginizer look so great!  Thank you, *Julide*, for starting this thread!


----------



## birkin10600

Just wondering if there are bag inserts that will fit the Constance bags MM size?


----------



## audreylita

birkin10600 said:


> Just wondering if there are bag inserts that will fit the Constance bags MM size?



Divide and Conquer will custom make any size.  She'll ask for your bag dimensions and then make it to order.  

So the answer to your question would be yes.


----------



## birkin10600

audreylita said:


> Divide and Conquer will custom make any size.  She'll ask for your bag dimensions and then make it to order.
> 
> So the answer to your question would be yes.


Audreylita,  you are the queen of Constance,  i drool on all your constances reveals  ,  they are all gorgeous  ! Do you have one bag insert for your MM,so i can just get from you the exact measurement? I am just afraid i might miss an inch!


----------



## audreylita

birkin10600 said:


> Audreylita,  you are the queen of Constance,  i drool on all your constances reveals  ,  they are all gorgeous  ! Do you have one bag insert for your MM,so i can just get from you the exact measurement? I am just afraid i might miss an inch!



No worries, Jean is immensely helpful and will get you exactly what you need.  And if something isn't exact, she will work with you until it's right.

I don't have any inserts for my constance bags, guess I'm living on the edge.


----------



## TankerToad

Two small sized chameleons in my 30 Lindy.


----------



## audreylita

Stumbled on these pictures on another thread.  While I'm not a big fan of colored anything sticking out of my bags (distracting from their basic beauty), I do like the look of this intentional use of a pink insert in the ombre birkin.  It's a great color pop!


----------



## Mree43

^Great way to add color. I wonder which bag organizer that is. Anyone know?


----------



## Millicat

Have any of the British ladies found a home-grown seller of good inserts ?


----------



## Hed Kandi

Millicat said:


> Have any of the British ladies found a home-grown seller of good inserts ?


 
No I havent been ordering mone from the US.


----------



## marvelyngarasi

audreylita said:


> The first two are a pink insert to match the rose tyrien interior of my cocoan 35 birkin.  It really blends well.  I did not want to spoil the specialness of the custom interior color.
> 
> The second black one was made for a 35 cm black kelly which is currently in spa.  I'll likely use it with my dalmatian as well, the odds of my getting a white insert and keeping it clean are slim to none.  The black will be fine.  I did not get this one with a stiff bottom, wanted to see the difference in style.  It's fine but I do like the stiffer bottom better and will order that in subsequent orders.
> 
> And the last one is a burgundy one made to match a red veau box leather kelly which also happens to be in spa right now.  Here it is in a rouge box leather kelly and it seems to match this one close enough which is good.
> 
> The loops on the top were an option and I did not want them.  To me it's another doo dad I don't need, I'm a less is more kind of gal.



Hi Audreylita! May I ask what are your measurements for your divide and conquer for birkin 35 because yours looks perfect that it falls under the zipper pull so you can still open that pocket. Pease let me know . Thank you!


----------



## LVLover

I just ordered a Divide and Conquer for my 30 birkins. I went with the dimensions that Connie has listed 10.5"x5"x5" with the new flexable sides. I chose the color natural with navy blue pockets. I was going to get a color but I have a few lighter color birkins and I was worried about color transfer. Anyone consider this?? Also I requested a zipper pocket, not sure if she can do this. I am planning on reducing my H SLG as the Karos are so full it is getting hard to find things. So a zipper to hold change and small items would be AWESOME!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ordered the baginizer for my 32 Ghillie Kelly and it was too big. I even emailed and asked which size to buy! 
Too lazy to return it, so I am going to order the chameleon next. Hopefully, that will fit. 
This is a work in organizing progress, I guess.


----------



## varvara

^^^

I hear you *Vigee*!

I find the baginizer fitting my Birkins just perfectly, but I too find it a tad too "bulky" for my Kelly bags.

She is thinking of everything though, as she has just designed the new "models" . I am waiting!


----------



## Luckydogmom

I received my organizer from Divide and Conquer today. Connie was great to work with, the order arrived in five days! It fits my Garden Party perfectly...13.5x6.5x6
The neutral canvas is a close enough match to the interior of the GP. 
I showed it to my DH tonight. He looked inside, smiled and said "after 27 years your bag finally looks organized!"
I am going to order another for my Birkins. 
Thanks for all the great tips on this thread! I am happy to post a pic if anyone wants to take a peek at my newly organized Mary Poppins GP.


----------



## LVLover

Luckydogmom said:


> I received my organizer from Divide and Conquer today. Connie was great to work with, the order arrived in five days! It fits my Garden Party perfectly...13.5x6.5x6
> The neutral canvas is a close enough match to the interior of the GP.
> I showed it to my DH tonight. He looked inside, smiled and said "after 27 years your bag finally looks organized!"
> I am going to order another for my Birkins.
> Thanks for all the great tips on this thread! I am happy to post a pic if anyone wants to take a peek at my newly organized Mary Poppins GP.



Pics please


----------



## ladyblakeney

purselover888 said:


> I think it's wonderfully surprising that there are so many great organizer options available on the market!!  I have the Chameleon for my 35 B's and they work great and are so light!  I can't believe I waited til my 30's to use organizers.  Life is so much easier and less forgetful with them!!  *Audreylita*, you make the D&C look so good, and *Varvara*, you make the Baginizer look so great!  Thank you, *Julide*, for starting this thread!


Hello,
I have bought 2 Chameleons bag inserts 3 months ago, one for my B35 and antoher one for my Evelyne and I am not too happy. I always look for my things in there (so I guess they were not too much of an organizers for me!). Perhaps they are not rigid enough. 

Anyone had the same experience?  Wish I could buy the Divide and Conquer but I do not live in the States...


----------



## HelenaOfficial

ladyblakeney said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I have bought 2 Chameleons bag inserts 3 months ago, one for my B35 and antoher one for my Evelyne and I am not too happy. I always look for my things in there (so I guess they were not too much of an organizers for me!). Perhaps they are not rigid enough.
> 
> Anyone had the same experience?  Wish I could buy the Divide and Conquer but I do not live in the States...



Mine is different story. I have the Divide & Conquer, but it's heavy for me and when my bff gave me the chameleon I love it instantly. Now I ditch the D&C


----------



## mimoko

Using my Marwari's pm H-dustbag..my own D.I.Y Lindy's 30 insert.
I've also posted it in D.I.Y section.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mimoko said:


> Using my Marwari's pm H-dustbag..my own D.I.Y Lindy's 30 insert.
> I've also posted it in D.I.Y section.




Great idea, though I am going to try chameleon inserts next. I bought a baginizer, but it's too big for my Kelly 32, which really needs an organizer.


----------



## HelenaOfficial

mimoko said:
			
		

> Using my Marwari's pm H-dustbag..my own D.I.Y Lindy's 30 insert.
> I've also posted it in D.I.Y section.



Woow you're so creative


----------



## julian.f

Just got the Purseket M for my Picotin GM...all I can say is mwah. To be honest, I think the Purseket L would also "just" fit. My opinion: the Picotin needs an organizer (particularly since mine is black, as are all my accessories!). The Purseket is acceptable, but only just...it's not the best quality but given it was the only one I could find that "bound" itself to the side of the purse, it appeared to be the best candidate for a Picotin, which is square based (and most inserts are rectangular), but then is floppy on the top part. If anyone knows of a structured square insert - I'd love to know! Especially one that isn't made of mediocre quality (and less than great choice of colors here in Europe).

But thanks to those that offered up the Purseket on this thread - it helped me navigate the plethora of choices w/o worrying if it would fit or not!


----------



## kitkatblue

Divide and Conquer special order to fit my Market bag..  I believe it is the small oval that I requested to be a bit wider at almost 5 inches wide.  I just love it!


----------



## julian.f

kitkatblue said:


> Divide and Conquer special order to fit my Market bag..  I believe it is the small oval that I requested to be a bit wider at almost 5 inches wide.  I just love it!
> View attachment 1870882
> 
> 
> View attachment 1870883
> 
> 
> View attachment 1870884



OMG - it's perfect! I wish she delivered outside the US because this would be the ultimate solution for my Picotins! I truly love the Divide and Conquer from what I see. Love your Bottega Veneta wallet - have the exact same one!


----------



## czienkosky

Anyone have suggestions for an insert for a gm massai?  It's cavernous!


----------



## kitkatblue

julian.f said:


> OMG - it's perfect! I wish she delivered outside the US because this would be the ultimate solution for my Picotins! I truly love the Divide and Conquer from what I see. Love your Bottega Veneta wallet - have the exact same one!


 
Thank you!  That's a shame she doesn't ship outside the U.S.  Maybe she will in the future.


----------



## zhuzhu

So madly in love with Divide and Conquer inserts.
But Connie not doing international shipping anymore!!!!!!!!!!!! 
And i couldn't find any others on par with hers....  :rain:


----------



## voovoo

zhuzhu said:


> So madly in love with Divide and Conquer inserts.
> But Connie not doing international shipping anymore!!!!!!!!!!!!
> And i couldn't find any others on par with hers.... :rain:


 
Use vpost...hope this still works.


----------



## fashionaholic4u

I saw this bag insert while flying with dragonair. I think the brand is tintmar. Simple and nice color


----------



## skimmy

ladyblakeney said:


> Hello,
> I have bought 2 Chameleons bag inserts 3 months ago, one for my B35 and antoher one for my Evelyne and I am not too happy. I always look for my things in there (so I guess they were not too much of an organizers for me!). Perhaps they are not rigid enough.
> 
> Anyone had the same experience?  Wish I could buy the Divide and Conquer but I do not live in the States...



i had a chameleon insert for my B30 and it was just too floppy!  i recently asked connie at D&C to make me one and i like this one so much more!  she has a couple new options - stiff wipe-clean bottom and flexible sides - and i really like them!

that is a bummer she doesn't ship out of the states tho...


----------



## Coffee Addicted

voovoo said:
			
		

> Use vpost...hope this still works.



What is vpost?


----------



## fansynancy

I have been using my 2 new D&C organizers- one for my GP's and another for 35 B's. They are FABULOUS. I had a Chameleon, but it didn't have enough body. I pull the organizers out and easily move them from one bag to another.


----------



## TankerToad

Divide and Conquer SO for my Lindy. Had two made. This is one of them. LOVE!


----------



## maychai76

I just ordered 2 XS regular width organizers from D&C for my B25 and bolide 27.I will post pictures here once I have received.I can't wait..


----------



## lillyn79

Chez Capri said:


> By the way its called the Baganizer - its on Baganizer.com
> I did just also ordered from Divide & Conquer and they are def better made than others but not good enough for my croc Birkins when Ive paid so much for them. Also another thing I didnt like is that they dont have the tiny handles that the baganizer has - this way it literally takes 2 seconds for me to "birkin hop" haha without missing things. I just lift the organizer out and change ... ah I need more of these!!!!!!!!!!!




Thanks for the info.  I read your post and you are absoluty right!   I just placed my order.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## marvelyngarasi

audreylita said:


> The first two are a pink insert to match the rose tyrien interior of my cocoan 35 birkin. It really blends well. I did not want to spoil the specialness of the custom interior color.
> 
> The second black one was made for a 35 cm black kelly which is currently in spa. I'll likely use it with my dalmatian as well, the odds of my getting a white insert and keeping it clean are slim to none. The black will be fine. I did not get this one with a stiff bottom, wanted to see the difference in style. It's fine but I do like the stiffer bottom better and will order that in subsequent orders.
> 
> And the last one is a burgundy one made to match a red veau box leather kelly which also happens to be in spa right now. Here it is in a rouge box leather kelly and it seems to match this one close enough which is good.
> 
> The loops on the top were an option and I did not want them. To me it's another doo dad I don't need, I'm a less is more kind of gal.


 

Audreylita, what are your measurements for your D & C organizer? It looks perfect!!


----------



## Bag-terfly

skimmy said:
			
		

> i had a chameleon insert for my B30 and it was just too floppy!  i recently asked connie at D&C to make me one and i like this one so much more!  she has a couple new options - stiff wipe-clean bottom and flexible sides - and i really like them!
> 
> that is a bummer she doesn't ship out of the states tho...



Could you provide more info on sizing for birkin 30 and order info?  TIA


----------



## audreylita

marvelyngarasi said:


> Audreylita, what are your measurements for your D & C organizer? It looks perfect!!





Bag-terfly said:


> Could you provide more info on sizing for birkin 30 and order info?  TIA



Connie will ask you for the measurements of your bag.  That's the easiest way to do it, let her make it custom and just pick your colors and add ons.


----------



## maychai76

D&C XS regular width organizer for B25


----------



## Baja

fashionaholic4u said:


> I saw this bag insert while flying with dragonair. I think the brand is tintmar. Simple and nice color



Dear fashionaholic4u 
I own one of these Tintamar bag inserts - they are very practical and top quality
they exist in many colors - and as they have no rigid part they can fit in any bag you can see all of them on tintamar.com
hope it helps


----------



## webaj

I am not sure if it is a new item but I just saw the Hermes bag inserts at the BH Hermes last weekend. I was tempted but stopped when I realized that the bag inserts were the same price as what many people pay for a handbag. I figure you have to have some limits. I'll spend on the bags...not the insets!


----------



## Bag-terfly

audreylita said:


> Connie will ask you for the measurements of your bag.  That's the easiest way to do it, let her make it custom and just pick your colors and add ons.



Thanks for your reply.  I will def look into it.


----------



## Sienna220

Yesterday I got a new insert from Neiman Marcus. You can get with or without LED light to find what you need, and are made in different sizes by PurseN. Will suit many of my bags very nicely. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Illum...mCat=cat000000cat000553cat40520748cat16130967


http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Handb...id%3D13965&eItemId=prod147880004&cmCat=search


----------



## grella

Hi everyone.  I saw this post on bag organizers and I'm intrigued.  I'd like to use one organizer to easily move from my 32 Kelly retourne to a 31 Bolide, which I hope to buy soon.  I see that D&C will custom make an organizer.  Will a custom D&C organizer actually move between these two bags?  I don't carry much - Bearne wallet, keys, phone, sunglasses in hardcase, chapstick or liptick, small cosmetics case.  Also, for a mou Bolide, does the D&C organizer give the mou Bolide some shape or standing power if you know what if mean?  Thanks.


----------



## audreylita

grella said:


> Hi everyone.  I saw this post on bag organizers and I'm intrigued.  I'd like to use one organizer to easily move from my 32 Kelly retourne to a 31 Bolide, which I hope to buy soon.  I see that D&C will custom make an organizer.  Will a custom D&C organizer actually move between these two bags?  I don't carry much - Bearne wallet, keys, phone, sunglasses in hardcase, chapstick or liptick, small cosmetics case.  Also, for a mou Bolide, does the D&C organizer give the mou Bolide some shape or standing power if you know what if mean?  Thanks.



If you e-mail Connie she'd tell you exactly what you'd need.  It's best to tell her your specs so you could get exactly what you want.


----------



## lillyn79

Hi everyone! I just received my Med. size Baginizer from Jane Finds and I must say, I love it! 
It is a little heavy but I'm pretty strong hehe. 

My Barenia Birkin weighs 2.15 3/8 Lbs and the Baginizer weighs 13 1/4 oz  

I really love that is shapes my bag and it protects the interior from scratches and dirt. I'm attaching some photos to help other lady's who are trying to decide.


----------



## gwentan

Another bag insert from Connie. Leopard on black for my Kelly 32.


----------



## audreylita

gwentan said:


> Another bag insert from Connie. Leopard on black for my Kelly 32.



Love the leopard contrast with the black.  Great choice!


----------



## grella

gwentan said:


> Another bag insert from Connie. Leopard on black for my Kelly 32.



The leopard is a great choice!  What size did you order?  Thanks.


----------



## whimsic

Can one of you ladies be kind and post a front picture of a clemence b35 with the D&C insert (when it's open and closed)?  It seems like a great choice for a clemence, but I want to make sure the top of the insert doesnt show through the leather.. One of the older pics did show that, but I'm hoping this was taken care of..

TIA


----------



## gloriajk

I just had an insert made for my Kelly 32 Sellier from DivideAndConquer. When I initiated contact, Connie wrote *the usual size she makes for the Kelly 32 is 11" x 4.25" x 5"H*. I went for a slightly reduced width because the leather of my Kelly is quite stiff and Sellier seems less roomy than Retourne. *My dimensions were: 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H*. I can access all the original pockets. I also followed Connie's suggestion and opted for the flexible ends so the bag would close perfectly. The insert has arrived and I am completely satisfied.


----------



## skimmy

Bag-terfly said:


> Could you provide more info on sizing for birkin 30 and order info?  TIA



i'm so sorry!  i never got a notice about your reply...

hopefully you have your insert by now but for those that are still curious, i contacted connie through etsy and just told her i wanted one to fit a B30.  she already had a listing that outlined the measurements and i just picked out the "extras."


----------



## KLCHRIS

Where can I get the inserts in Singapore, the D&C only shipped In USA?


----------



## sw33p3a

Thanks for posting about this organizer, it's so cool, the LED lights are a game changer, also they're 30% at neimanmacus.com right now, just ordered the Medium with free shipping also, thanks!



Sienna220 said:


> Yesterday I got a new insert from Neiman Marcus. You can get with or without LED light to find what you need, and are made in different sizes by PurseN. Will suit many of my bags very nicely.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Illum...mCat=cat000000cat000553cat40520748cat16130967
> 
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Handb...id%3D13965&eItemId=prod147880004&cmCat=search


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sienna220 said:


> Yesterday I got a new insert from Neiman Marcus. You can get with or without LED light to find what you need, and are made in different sizes by PurseN. Will suit many of my bags very nicely.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Illumin-Handbag-Inserts-Travel-Accessories/prod153380069_cat16130967_cat40520748_/?isEditorial=false&index=30&seoDesigner=&cmCat=cat000000cat000553cat40520748cat16130967
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Handbag-Organizers-Jewelry-Cases-handbag-organizer/prod147880004___/?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=%252Fsearch.jsp%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dhandbag%252Borganizer%2526_requestid%253D13965&eItemId=prod147880004&cmCat=search



That's cool!


----------



## INeedaThneed

Marwaris haven't made the list, so here's what worked for me.

Even though it is a fairly small bag, the Marwari PM holds a lot. I found that I avoided carrying it though because the bottom of the bag just felt like a jumble of SLGs that were meant to keep me organized. I didn't like fishing for them and I worried my little rainbow would get all banged up.

I finally ordered an insert from Connie at Divide and Conquer. This is the extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom. Everything feels secure, is easy to locate by feel and the bag doesn't feel bloated. I can even slide in an iPad without adding extra bulk. (See profile picture).


----------



## Luckydogmom

Has anyone ever ordered a bag insert for their DS?


----------



## Julide

Hi all!!!I will update this soon!!!:shame:




Luckydogmom said:


> Has anyone ever ordered a bag insert for their DS?



What is a DS?


----------



## Luckydogmom

Julide said:


> Hi all!!!I will update this soon!!!:shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is a DS?



Double Sens


----------



## Julide

Luckydogmom said:


> Double Sens


----------



## katika76

Here is another Conquer and Devide.
I use this one in many of my  non-Hermes bags and I still wonder how I could live without this organizer. I love to use my bags again because now I can find everything in a second!!!


----------



## lettuceshop

Ordered a purse organizers from "It's in the bag" store on Etsy. It was a custom order for my Tory Burch mini Michelle Tote, grea bag, but not one single pocket inside. Highly recommend Mary who makes the organizers.


----------



## Julide

lettuceshop said:


> Ordered a purse organizers from "It's in the bag" store on Etsy. It was a custom order for my Tory Burch mini Michelle Tote, grea bag, but not one single pocket inside. Highly recommend Mary who makes the organizers.
> 
> View attachment 2042537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2042539



Thanks for sharing!Does she custom make any sizes? Is she familiar with many designers? Thanks again!!


----------



## lettuceshop

Julide said:


> Thanks for sharing!Does she custom make any sizes? Is she familiar with many designers? Thanks again!!



Yes she"ll make custom sizes. I basically sent measurements of my bag and we went back and forth until we decided on a fit. I wanted the organiser to be snug inside.


----------



## maryg1

does anyone here uses organizers in their Kelly 28? I would like to see some pics!


----------



## **Chanel**

I don't have any bag insert yet but I would love to. I prefer a stiff, structured one that keeps my bags in shape, but doesn't show any 'lines' on the outside of my bags if you know what I mean . Is Divide and Conquer still not shipping international? Because after doing some research on this forum, I think I like the look of D&C best and I would love a D&C insert that fits a 30 B. 
I only see shipping costs to the US on her website, so I am wondering if she still doesn't accept international orders (I'm in Europe)?


----------



## julian.f

**Chanel** said:


> I don't have any bag insert yet but I would love to. I prefer a stiff, structured one that keeps my bags in shape, but doesn't show any 'lines' on the outside of my bags if you know what I mean . Is Divide and Conquer still not shipping international? Because after doing some research on this forum, I think I like the look of D&C best and I would love a D&C insert that fits a 30 B.
> I only see shipping costs to the US on her website, so I am wondering if she still doesn't accept international orders (I'm in Europe)?



Chanel, she unfortunately doesn't ship to Europe (says so on her store site - or, in any case, it used to but she's temporarily closed to catch up with production so maybe you couldn't see it). With the continual notice of how busy she is, I think she probably won't need to make exceptions. I'm in Europe myself and really thought to mail her but my reasoning is that she doesn't need to bother. But if you ask her and she makes an exception, let me know. I'm also completely sold on her inserts after what I've seen here.

I've seen a few other sellers on Etsy with something similar but with the feedback D&C has here, I've not been tempted to try.


----------



## juliet827

maryg1 said:


> does anyone here uses organizers in their Kelly 28? I would like to see some pics!



Maryg, I do! Will post some pictures later this afternoon.


----------



## juliet827

Maryg, here's my Chameleon insert that I use with my 28 Kelly (I usually use a black one but used the purple here so that you could see it. It holds a lot: wallet, agenda, Ulysses,, sunglasses, lipstick and lipgloss, keys, comb. It fits the 28 really well and is incredibly lightweight.


----------



## juliet827

Here it is outside of the bag (looks bigger but flattens and fits inside perfectly without stuffing the bag at all.


----------



## **Chanel**

julian.f said:


> Chanel, she unfortunately doesn't ship to Europe (says so on her store site - or, in any case, it used to but she's temporarily closed to catch up with production so maybe you couldn't see it). With the continual notice of how busy she is, I think she probably won't need to make exceptions. I'm in Europe myself and really thought to mail her but my reasoning is that she doesn't need to bother. But if you ask her and she makes an exception, let me know. I'm also completely sold on her inserts after what I've seen here.
> 
> I've seen a few other sellers on Etsy with something similar but with the feedback D&C has here, I've not been tempted to try.



I had no idea she was temporarily closed, *julian*. On the website it looks like you can still place an order, it's just that she still doesn't ship international unfortunately. 
She would probably receive many new orders (including mine) if she would ship international.
I did some research, but didn't find anything similar yet to the sturdy D&C bag inserts.


----------



## Julide

*Bag Insert List:*

*Birkin 40*
*Birkin 35* Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H
*Birkin 30* Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag SM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, Med. size Baginizer
*Birkin 25* Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer

*HAC 36*
*HAC 32* Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
*HAC 28* Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H

*Bolide 37* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
*Bolide 31* Fouri bag SM
*Bolide 27*

*Web II*

*Marwari PM* D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom

*Marwari GM*

*Lindy 34*
*Lindy 30* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag.
*Lindy 26* Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM

*Paris Bombay 37*
*Paris Bombay 40*
*Paris Bombay 35*
*Paris Bombay PM*

*Picotin TGM* Purseket LRG
*Picotin GM* Purseket Med,
*Picotin MM* VIP Travel
*Picotin PM* Small Chameleon UN

*Victoria*
*Victoria Elan*

*Double Sens* LRG Kaleidoplace

*Garden Party 36* Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H
*Garden Party* Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6
*Garden Party TPM* VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)

*Evelyne GM* Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
*Evelyne MM* LRG Kaleidoplace
*Evelyne PM* VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN

*Plume Elan* Chameleon SM
*Plume 28* Chameleon Med
*Plume 32* Fouri bag LG

*Whitebus*

*Market* D&C custom oval 5"

*Vespa* SM Chameleon (UN)

*Trim 31*
*Trim 35*

*Massai*

*Massai Cut 40*
*Massai Cut 32*

*Kelly 40* LRG Chameleon
*Kelly 35* SM Muji
*Kelly 32* Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H
*Kelly 28* SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier)
*Kelly 25*



*To all who have contributed!!*


Again, if you do not see your recommendation on the list please let me know and I will add it A.S.A.P.!!


----------



## Julide

juliet827 said:


> Here it is outside of the bag (looks bigger but flattens and fits inside perfectly without stuffing the bag at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2151108



Thanks for sharing!!What size is this one?


----------



## juliet827

Julide said:


> Thanks for sharing!!What size is this one?



You're welcome! It's the medium (8"x7"x4") and fits the K28 perfectly. It's not much bigger than the small size, but I found the small size too shallow. The medium is perfect and so lightweight.


----------



## Hermezzy

This is a fantastic thread.  Thank you so much, tPFers, for your amazing contributions!


----------



## audreylita

Someone on e-bay has an unusual style insert available.  As a lark I did a general e-bay search for 'purse organizer' and came up with an astonishing 13,000 plus matches.  Seems everyone has jumped on the bandwagon.


----------



## gracekelly

audreylita said:


> Someone on e-bay has an unusual style insert available.  As a lark I did a general e-bay search for 'purse organizer' and came up with an astonishing 13,000 plus matches.  Seems everyone has jumped on the bandwagon.



There was an organizer on the Neiman Marcus morning dash.


----------



## doves75

So....from your personal experience which one is better between D&C insert or Baginizer from Jane Finds? Btw, what is D&C website? 

Thanks!!


----------



## audreylita

doves75 said:


> So....from your personal experience which one is better between D&C insert or Baginizer from Jane Finds? Btw, what is D&C website?
> 
> Thanks!!



I like the Divide & Conquer ones so much that I ordered them specifically to match individual bags, with different colors to match my mood.  Pink has been a favorite lately.  I also like that they're pretty much a la carte and you can order specific accessories of pockets for your own needs.  And they're really priced fairly.

But there are also a slew of them on e-bay and all over the web.  It really depends on your specific needs and wants and how much you want to spend.


----------



## maryg1

juliet827 said:


> Maryg, here's my Chameleon insert that I use with my 28 Kelly (I usually use a black one but used the purple here so that you could see it. It holds a lot: wallet, agenda, Ulysses,, sunglasses, lipstick and lipgloss, keys, comb. It fits the 28 really well and is incredibly lightweight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2151099



thank you! looks like you can carry a lot more with the organizer


----------



## doves75

audreylita said:


> I like the Divide & Conquer ones so much that I ordered them specifically to match individual bags, with different colors to match my mood.  Pink has been a favorite lately.  I also like that they're pretty much a la carte and you can order specific accessories of pockets for your own needs.  And they're really priced fairly.
> 
> But there are also a slew of them on e-bay and all over the web.  It really depends on your specific needs and wants and how much you want to spend.



Thanks again for the info. I will look into it. I'd like the idea of being able to customize the insert. )


----------



## win28

I'm looking for a bag organizer/insert for my Kelly 32 Clemence Retourne, preferably with more structure. I read thru this entire thread which was really helpful. I noticed the insert listing for the k32 were from awhile back tho so if anyone has since found ones that work well for this size, would love to hear it 

Was wondering also whether the baginizer is still too big for the K32 or has there been alterations made since? 

Thanks!


----------



## Lindy Kelly

juliet827 said:


> Maryg, here's my Chameleon insert that I use with my 28 Kelly (I usually use a black one but used the purple here so that you could see it. It holds a lot: wallet, agenda, Ulysses,, sunglasses, lipstick and lipgloss, keys, comb. It fits the 28 really well and is incredibly lightweight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2151099


What is the size of this chameleon insert for your Kelly? Is it structured or unstructured?


----------



## Dark Ennui

win28 said:


> I'm looking for a bag organizer/insert for my Kelly 32...if anyone has since found ones that work well for this size, would love to hear it



I love the light one that Doc sent but about a year ago I bought the PurseN bag organizer with lights for both my mother and I.  I decided to try it in my Kelly 32 recently and found it works great.  I carry A LOT of junk. lol  

I've included a photo of what I carry and in addition to that picture, I find I can also fit an iPad mini in a case in the space between the organizer and the bag if I want.  Also my iPhone lays on top of that organizer in my bag and there is a ton of space above the organizer which goes unused really but works out for the tapering shape at the top.


----------



## Nicolas' Mommy

win28 said:


> I'm looking for a bag organizer/insert for my Kelly 32 Clemence Retourne, preferably with more structure. I read thru this entire thread which was really helpful. I noticed the insert listing for the k32 were from awhile back tho so if anyone has since found ones that work well for this size, would love to hear it
> 
> Was wondering also whether the baginizer is still too big for the K32 or has there been alterations made since?
> 
> Thanks!


I have tried all the popular inserts but by far the best was a custom structured insert made for my 35 B by Connie from Divide and Conquer on Etsy. It is fabulous and she guarantees it will not collapse. She has some ready to purchase in her shop or she can do a custom based on your measurements. I do believe she has made several for Kelly's, as well as different sizes of B's. She is amazing! Her link is www.DivideAndConquer.etsy.com


----------



## DrTr

Nicolas' Mommy said:


> I have tried all the popular inserts but by far the best was a custom structured insert made for my 35 B by Connie from Divide and Conquer on Etsy. It is fabulous and she guarantees it will not collapse. She has some ready to purchase in her shop or she can do a custom based on your measurements. I do believe she has made several for Kelly's, as well as different sizes of B's. She is amazing! Her link is www.DivideAndConquer.etsy.com


I second the inserts from Connie at Divide and Conquer. They are very well made, and she is very helpful and willing to customize. I bought one for my Victoria 35 to match and to keep my bags shape, and a second in purple for lots of my floppier totes etc.  I really like them both, and I will go back to her for more.  She is a pleasure to work with, and a very reasonable price to protect investment (or any other) handbags. If you like inserts, these are a treasure.


----------



## win28

Dark Ennui said:


> I love the light one that Doc sent but about a year ago I bought the PurseN bag organizer with lights for both my mother and I. I decided to try it in my Kelly 32 recently and found it works great. I carry A LOT of junk. lol
> 
> I've included a photo of what I carry and in addition to that picture, I find I can also fit an iPad mini in a case in the space between the organizer and the bag if I want. Also my iPhone lays on top of that organizer in my bag and there is a ton of space above the organizer which goes unused really but works out for the tapering shape at the top.


 


Nicolas' Mommy said:


> I have tried all the popular inserts but by far the best was a custom structured insert made for my 35 B by Connie from Divide and Conquer on Etsy. It is fabulous and she guarantees it will not collapse. She has some ready to purchase in her shop or she can do a custom based on your measurements. I do believe she has made several for Kelly's, as well as different sizes of B's. She is amazing! Her link is http://www.DivideAndConquer.etsy.com


 


DrTr said:


> I second the inserts from Connie at Divide and Conquer. They are very well made, and she is very helpful and willing to customize. I bought one for my Victoria 35 to match and to keep my bags shape, and a second in purple for lots of my floppier totes etc. I really like them both, and I will go back to her for more. She is a pleasure to work with, and a very reasonable price to protect investment (or any other) handbags. If you like inserts, these are a treasure.


 
Thanks so much for the suggestions and pictures. Will definitely check them out. Have been hearing good things about divide and conquer too


----------



## Machick333

Hi guys ! I have a Kelly 35 retourne ... Will the insert help keep my bags shape ? I'm a fan of structure  thanks !


----------



## Julide

DrTr said:


> I second the inserts from Connie at Divide and Conquer. They are very well made, and she is very helpful and willing to customize. I bought one for my Victoria 35 to match and to keep my bags shape, and a second in purple for lots of my floppier totes etc.  I really like them both, and I will go back to her for more.  She is a pleasure to work with, and a very reasonable price to protect investment (or any other) handbags. If you like inserts, these are a treasure.



I would love one for my Victoria! Do you have the dimensions or should I tell her that I want one for my Victoria? TIA!!


----------



## CathyQ

Hi everyone, I just received my first D&C insert from Connie today, and it is just perfect for my 35 Kelly. I'm not in the US also so I had my friend there redirecting the pacel for me and it was so worth the trouble
Just for reference, my dimensions were 12.5*4.75*5h and it fits snugly. I'll try posting some pics when I've worked out how.
There miss kelly is all happy and ready to go with her bestie


----------



## DrTr

Julide said:


> I would love one for my Victoria! Do you have the dimensions or should I tell her that I want one for my Victoria? TIA!!


Hi julide -  I think you'll love this organizer for your Victoria.  I holds a ton in the middle and the pockets hold all my essentials like phone, bluetooth, headphones, pens, business cards, etc.  I have room in the middle still for a long wallet, a makeup case, and my ipad regular or mini, along with a business size paper calendar.  The listing in Connie's shop on Etsy is for an organizer that measures 12" x 5.75" x 6".  and it says in the listing it fits a Birkin 35.   I ordered the extra vinyl bottom, and a key fob, but you can do a bottle holder instead of the key fob.  You can add other extras like handles if you want.  I ordered the "stiff ends", but you can order "flexible ends" if you want the organizer to give a bit when you zip your bag.  Connie explains that well in her listings.  She is a popular lady, and she's so busy that she puts her shop "on break" to keep up with orders.  Just sign in to Etsy, and say you'd like an email when she returns.  You can still look at everything by clicking the link in her note, just can't order.  I hope this helps, good organizing!  I loved working with her - she answers all questions and helps however she can.


----------



## DrTr

Machick333 said:


> Hi guys ! I have a Kelly 35 retourne ... Will the insert help keep my bags shape ? I'm a fan of structure  thanks !


Hi Machick333 - I think you would love a structured insert from Connie at Divide and Conquer.  If you look inside my Victoria bag in the picture, it shows the bottom, which is a nice vinyl for spills and structure.  You can order the ends "stiff" which keeps the organizer's shape when your bag is closed, or you can order "flexible", which if I had a Kelly I'd probably do flexible as the bag tapers at the top, so it protects your bag shape.  These are structured without being "hard".  I just can't say enough good things about these inserts.  They are beautifully made and highly functional.  Ask Connie any questions you have - she's very helpful and will do custom work for people.  I posted to julide about her shop's process here too.  Good luck!


----------



## CathyQ

DrTr said:


> Hi Machick333 - I think you would love a structured insert from Connie at Divide and Conquer.  If you look inside my Victoria bag in the picture, it shows the bottom, which is a nice vinyl for spills and structure.  You can order the ends "stiff" which keeps the organizer's shape when your bag is closed, or you can order "flexible", which if I had a Kelly I'd probably do flexible as the bag tapers at the top, so it protects your bag shape.  These are structured without being "hard".  I just can't say enough good things about these inserts.  They are beautifully made and highly functional.  Ask Connie any questions you have - she's very helpful and will do custom work for people.  I posted to julide about her shop's process here too.  Good luck!



I second that!


----------



## Julide

DrTr said:


> Hi julide -  I think you'll love this organizer for your Victoria.  I holds a ton in the middle and the pockets hold all my essentials like phone, bluetooth, headphones, pens, business cards, etc.  I have room in the middle still for a long wallet, a makeup case, and my ipad regular or mini, along with a business size paper calendar.  The listing in Connie's shop on Etsy is for an organizer that measures 12" x 5.75" x 6".  and it says in the listing it fits a Birkin 35.   I ordered the extra vinyl bottom, and a key fob, but you can do a bottle holder instead of the key fob.  You can add other extras like handles if you want.  I ordered the "stiff ends", but you can order "flexible ends" if you want the organizer to give a bit when you zip your bag.  Connie explains that well in her listings.  She is a popular lady, and she's so busy that she puts her shop "on break" to keep up with orders.  Just sign in to Etsy, and say you'd like an email when she returns.  You can still look at everything by clicking the link in her note, just can't order.  I hope this helps, good organizing!  I loved working with her - she answers all questions and helps however she can.


----------



## DrTr

CathyQ said:


> Hi everyone, I just received my first D&C insert from Connie today, and it is just perfect for my 35 Kelly. I'm not in the US also so I had my friend there redirecting the pacel for me and it was so worth the trouble
> Just for reference, my dimensions were 12.5*4.75*5h and it fits snugly. I'll try posting some pics when I've worked out how.
> There miss kelly is all happy and ready to go with her bestie


Hey CathyQ - your Kelly is gorgeous, especially with that twilly. It looks like you got the flexible ends organizer - do you like it?  From your great photos it appears it still stands up perfectly but doesn't stress your bag when you close it.


----------



## Machick333

DrTr said:


> Hi Machick333 - I think you would love a structured insert from Connie at Divide and Conquer.  If you look inside my Victoria bag in the picture, it shows the bottom, which is a nice vinyl for spills and structure.  You can order the ends "stiff" which keeps the organizer's shape when your bag is closed, or you can order "flexible", which if I had a Kelly I'd probably do flexible as the bag tapers at the top, so it protects your bag shape.  These are structured without being "hard".  I just can't say enough good things about these inserts.  They are beautifully made and highly functional.  Ask Connie any questions you have - she's very helpful and will do custom work for people.  I posted to julide about her shop's process here too.  Good luck!



Thanks so much !!! Her store is closed right now  but I signed up to be notified when it opens !!


----------



## DrTr

Machick333 said:


> Thanks so much !!! Her store is closed right now  but I signed up to be notified when it opens !!


julide and Machick333 - don't worry, Connie at D&C doesn't take terribly long breaks. She truly likes to under promise and over deliver!  Good luck, I'll be interested to see what you think when yours arrives.


----------



## CathyQ

DrTr said:


> Hey CathyQ - your Kelly is gorgeous, especially with that twilly. It looks like you got the flexible ends organizer - do you like it?  From your great photos it appears it still stands up perfectly but doesn't stress your bag when you close it.



Thanks! the insert is very sturdy and I wouldn't worry that it would collapse at all, even with the flexible ends, which is not floppy but gives in when I need to close the bag. and I've checked that it doesn't stress the bag anywhere so I'm even happy to leave the insert in while storing. You would not disappoint with this insert. I had the Chameleon insert too but I would much prefer D&C's look and feel. It's just wonderful!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Bumping this. Has anybody found a good insert for the Double Sens? I find most of the inserts are wide and low in height, which isn't a good shape for DS. And DS is so indeed of a insert!


----------



## DrTr

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Bumping this. Has anybody found a good insert for the Double Sens? I find most of the inserts are wide and low in height, which isn't a good shape for DS. And DS is so indeed of a insert!


Hi xiangxiang - I know I know I seem like a shill for Divide and Conquer  but I'm not affiliated. I'm  aware that Connie has made one that fits the ds, and she will make an even taller one if you request.   She's great about customizing and getting you exactly what you want.  Just drop her an email or convo through her shop.  Lots of times you can search for the name of your bag and find the listings for that insert.  I still love my three inserts!  Good luck.


----------



## audreylita

Yes, exactly.  She custom made sizes for me, too.  I'm sure she'll do whatever you want.


----------



## chicinthecity777

DrTr said:


> Hi xiangxiang - I know I know I seem like a shill for Divide and Conquer  but I'm not affiliated. I'm aware that Connie has made one that fits the ds, and she will make an even taller one if you request. She's great about customizing and getting you exactly what you want. Just drop her an email or convo through her shop. Lots of times you can search for the name of your bag and find the listings for that insert. I still love my three inserts! Good luck.


 


audreylita said:


> Yes, exactly. She custom made sizes for me, too. I'm sure she'll do whatever you want.


 
Thank you both! I just visited her online shop, unfortunately her shop is closed due to backlog of orders and she only ships U.S. I did like her offerings. So not sure what to do since I am not in the U.S.


----------



## chicinthecity777

DrTr said:


> Hi xiangxiang - I know I know I seem like a shill for Divide and Conquer  but I'm not affiliated. I'm aware that Connie has made one that fits the ds, and she will make an even taller one if you request. She's great about customizing and getting you exactly what you want. Just drop her an email or convo through her shop. Lots of times you can search for the name of your bag and find the listings for that insert. I still love my three inserts! Good luck.


 


audreylita said:


> Yes, exactly. She custom made sizes for me, too. I'm sure she'll do whatever you want.


 
Another question is how heavy is her insert? I am very sensitive to weight and that's the main reason I never use a insert. But for DS there really is no choice but to use an insert.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CathyQ said:


> Hi everyone, I just received my first D&C insert from Connie today, and it is just perfect for my 35 Kelly. I'm not in the US also so I had my friend there redirecting the pacel for me and it was so worth the trouble
> Just for reference, my dimensions were 12.5*4.75*5h and it fits snugly. I'll try posting some pics when I've worked out how.
> There miss kelly is all happy and ready to go with her bestie



*Cathy*, do you have an item number or name of your insert for your K35?
Connie is on vacation, and I would love to order one when she returns.


----------



## CathyQ

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Cathy*, do you have an item number or name of your insert for your K35?
> Connie is on vacation, and I would love to order one when she returns.



Connie made the link for me after letting me know the dimentions so I guess there isn't a name or anything. All you need to do is just message her what your bag is and the measurements of the inside. She'll help you out for sure!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CathyQ said:


> Connie made the link for me after letting me know the dimentions so I guess there isn't a name or anything. All you need to do is just message her what your bag is and the measurements of the inside. She'll help you out for sure!



Thanks, *Cathy*! Will follow-up with her directly.


----------



## DrTr

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Another question is how heavy is her insert? I am very sensitive to weight and that's the main reason I never use a insert. But for DS there really is no choice but to use an insert.


I don't find her inserts heavy.  I can't tell the difference between my empty bag and one with the insert in it.  You can maybe just do inside pockets, she has some with pockets on the inside and outside of the organizer too, but maybe just inside will weigh less.  The fabric is a sturdy canvas, but to me they feel light and substantial at the same time.


----------



## chicinthecity777

DrTr said:


> I don't find her inserts heavy. I can't tell the difference between my empty bag and one with the insert in it. You can maybe just do inside pockets, she has some with pockets on the inside and outside of the organizer too, but maybe just inside will weigh less. The fabric is a sturdy canvas, but to me they feel light and substantial at the same time.


 
Thank you for letting me know. Still she won't ship outside U.S. though.


----------



## Beg4Bags

DIVIDE -AND- CONQUER (Etsy) 
12 x 5.75 x 6 H 
w/ Flexible ends fits the Birkin 35 like a glove!
It closes up nicely too and just the right height. 
I haven't had it more than a day so no reviews yet except for fit.


----------



## BebeG922

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you both! I just visited her online shop, unfortunately her shop is closed due to backlog of orders and she only ships U.S. I did like her offerings. So not sure what to do since I am not in the U.S.



It may seem like a lot of trouble, but you could acquire a forwarding address. I now live in Asia but continue to keep an address in the U.S.


----------



## chicinthecity777

BebeG922 said:


> It may seem like a lot of trouble, but you could acquire a forwarding address. I now live in Asia but continue to keep an address in the U.S.



I never lived in the US so not sure I can "forwarding" anything from there. Thanks for your suggestion anyhow.


----------



## designergoods

I have read great reviews on inserts in this thread...so helpful! It looks like Divide and Conquer has a ton of praise. Can anyone please share their thoughts on this brand used in an Evelyne GM - vintage style, no pockets?


----------



## RyukkuX

Has anyone used the Baginizer in the Victoria?


----------



## purselover888

I've used Divide and Conquer, Chameleon, and now Bag in Bag which someone gave me as a gift.  Turns out the cheapest one (Bag in Bag) is my favorite!  

If you have an epsom birkin, this organizer is a must because there is a _snap button _on top on the sides which makes the organizer a triangular shape.  This prevents your epsom birkin from getting that dreaded mark going across the bag!  

Best thing is it's like $3 or something and you can get it from Amazon....I ordered 5 more after receiving the first one as a gift and it took a couple weeks to arrive...Here's the link:

http://www.amazon.com/Travel-Makeup...78&sr=1-8&keywords=bag+in+bag+purse+organizer


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

I use Jane's Finds Baginizer in medium ~ a little pricy but very well made!


----------



## Nicolas' Mommy

designergoods said:


> I have read great reviews on inserts in this thread...so helpful! It looks like Divide and Conquer has a ton of praise. Can anyone please share their thoughts on this brand used in an Evelyne GM - vintage style, no pockets?


Connie from Divide and Conquer on Etsy make an insert for my Evelyne GM (and my B 35) that fits perfectly. I just gave her the measurements of the inside of my bag. She may have the exact dimensions saved so I recommend you email her. She is fabulous to work with. I've tried many inserts and hers are by far my favorite.


----------



## audreylita

Nicolas' Mommy said:


> Connie from Divide and Conquer on Etsy make an insert for my Evelyne GM (and my B 35) that fits perfectly. I just gave her the measurements of the inside of my bag. She may have the exact dimensions saved so I recommend you email her. She is fabulous to work with. I've tried many inserts and hers are by far my favorite.



Same here.  She custom made the inserts I needed to my exact specifications and I got to pick a la carte which options I wanted _plus_ got the inserts in the exact color to precisely match the bag it was made for.  For me, all these things were the winning combination!


----------



## Keekeee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I use Jane's Finds Baginizer in medium ~ a little pricy but very well made!




Vigee.. Can you share how to order this Jane Find baginizer..? Try to search online but always not in stock..


----------



## bagidiotic

Nicolas' Mommy said:


> Connie from Divide and Conquer on Etsy make an insert for my Evelyne GM (and my B 35) that fits perfectly. I just gave her the measurements of the inside of my bag. She may have the exact dimensions saved so I recommend you email her. She is fabulous to work with. I've tried many inserts and hers are by far my favorite.



Yes ita her things are  fabulous n great services too


----------



## designergoods

Nicolas' Mommy said:


> Connie from Divide and Conquer on Etsy make an insert for my Evelyne GM (and my B 35) that fits perfectly. I just gave her the measurements of the inside of my bag. She may have the exact dimensions saved so I recommend you email her. She is fabulous to work with. I've tried many inserts and hers are by far my favorite.


Thank you for sharing your positive experience with using this brand insert for your Evelyne GM. There are so many out there it is nice to get one that is recommended!  May I ask if you find it heavy or comfortable with this insert (is it canvas)? I am so use to the chameleon for my birkin which is virtually weightless but does need replacing often as it seems to tear easily with use. Hoping this brand would be a good replacement...


----------



## Nicolas' Mommy

designergoods said:


> Thank you for sharing your positive experience with using this brand insert for your Evelyne GM. There are so many out there it is nice to get one that is recommended!  May I ask if you find it heavy or comfortable with this insert (is it canvas)? I am so use to the chameleon for my birkin which is virtually weightless but does need replacing often as it seems to tear easily with use. Hoping this brand would be a good replacement...


The Divide and Conquer organizer is made of a stiff canvas and you can get the sides made stiff or flexible (like to allow the Birkin insert to fold in to close the B completely). It doesn't really add much weight, I think the benefits of the insert override and weight issues. The coins in my wallet are the real weight killer Clearly the organizer keeps everything in my bag organized and keeps the lining of my bag pristine, but I really like the fact that the D & C organizers are stiff, so it prevents my bag from slouching and maintains its shape. I use my Evelyne every day and it's jammed packed, but the shape is just like it was out of the box. It's stiff enough to maintain its shape but not so stiff that it's not flexible or uncomfortable tucked under my arm (if that makes sense). I hope that helps.


----------



## designergoods

Nicolas' Mommy said:


> The Divide and Conquer organizer is made of a stiff canvas and you can get the sides made stiff or flexible (like to allow the Birkin insert to fold in to close the B completely). It doesn't really add much weight, I think the benefits of the insert override and weight issues. The coins in my wallet are the real weight killer Clearly the organizer keeps everything in my bag organized and keeps the lining of my bag pristine, but I really like the fact that the D & C organizers are stiff, so it prevents my bag from slouching and maintains its shape. I use my Evelyne every day and it's jammed packed, but the shape is just like it was out of the box. It's stiff enough to maintain its shape but not so stiff that it's not flexible or uncomfortable tucked under my arm (if that makes sense). I hope that helps.


It sounds perfect and what I am looking for to maintain my bags shape and keep me de-cluttered while using it! I am glad that it is also somewhat flexible and built with quality. My weight killer is all the snacks I need to carry for myself and my children...I am like a walking cafe! Thank you so much for taking the time to break it down for me.


----------



## doves75

Nicolas' Mommy said:


> The Divide and Conquer organizer is made of a stiff canvas and you can get the sides made stiff or flexible (like to allow the Birkin insert to fold in to close the B completely). It doesn't really add much weight, I think the benefits of the insert override and weight issues. The coins in my wallet are the real weight killer Clearly the organizer keeps everything in my bag organized and keeps the lining of my bag pristine, but I really like the fact that the D & C organizers are stiff, so it prevents my bag from slouching and maintains its shape. I use my Evelyne every day and it's jammed packed, but the shape is just like it was out of the box. It's stiff enough to maintain its shape but not so stiff that it's not flexible or uncomfortable tucked under my arm (if that makes sense). I hope that helps.




I hv never give a thought of a bag insert for Evy since it's so slim n narrow, unlike a Birkin or Kelly or other larger/roomier bags. How does the perforated H looks with the insert? Thank you for the insight Nicolas' Mommy )


----------



## Rouge H

Purchase the same color as your bag and it wont show at all.


----------



## doves75

Rouge H said:


> Purchase the same color as your bag and it wont show at all.




Thanks Rouge H )


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Keekeee said:


> Vigee.. Can you share how to order this Jane Find baginizer..? Try to search online but always not in stock..



Hi *Keekeee*, this link should do it:

http://baginizer.com/shop-baginizer/


----------



## StyleEyes

I got the Purse to Go jumbo size organizer for my Speedy 30 but I didnt really like it. I felt the base was too narrow for the bag and it was always slipping around. 
When I got my Lindy 30, I tried it in her and wow...PERFECT fit!  It goes all the way up to the top of the bag, but doesn't hinder opening/closing. It completely protects the inside of my very light colored Lindy. The organizer is also soft enough that it still allows the bag to bend like it should but strong enough that my heavy things inside dont make the side compartment flop inwards. 

I highly recommend it!  Although I do wish I had gotten a prettier color (brown to match my speedy interior)!

Pic with it inside packed with stuff. 
And open showing interior. 

*sorry for the terrible lighting and pic quality.


----------



## marina230

I use an insert from ChameleonInserts.com. All my Birkin  35, Celine have them in XL structural. They are on sale now for 13$. You can not go wrong with them!


----------



## Keekeee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Hi *Keekeee*, this link should do it:
> 
> 
> 
> http://baginizer.com/shop-baginizer/




Vigeeee thank you thank you thank you thank youuuu &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## julian.f

This thread has been super helpful. I actually started off with the Purseket for my B35s and Picotin GMs because Divide and Conquer wasn't available abroad. But after a year of following the activity here, I went the extra mile to get them delivered here (had them sent to someone in the US, who forwarded them to me in Europe; a forwarding service, if you don't know anyone, would work as well).

All I can say is that it lives up to the hype. Without a doubt. I ordered two - one for my B35s and the other for my Picotin GMs. As my bags are all different colors - all neutrals - I selected Khaki as a color to go with all of them, making the organizers interchangeable and making it super easy to swap out bags to match my outfit. There is just no comparison - I couldn't be happier. The Purseket did its job, but this is just a completely different level. And it's so neat inside plus everything is at my fingertips!

I ordered all the options - key fob, flexible edges and a removable hard bottom option. I think that the B35 organizer should also work with a Prada Saffiano tote (medium to large sized ones) as well as most standard 33-35 wide bags. 

Highly recommended!






Picotin GM (Khaki organizer inside Gold Picotin)





Empty Khaki organizer in Black B35 - showing hard bottom option (removable - but you can wipe it off, which is handy!).

Although I would prefer matching colors as many ladies here have, I ordered them to be able to remove from one bag and to move into another a jiffy, otherwise I don't use my bags enough. Therefore, I needed one organizer in a color that went with all my bags in the H neutral range - from Argile to Gold to Black. Natural was an option, but I wanted something slightly darker as it would show stains less over time.


----------



## Nicolas' Mommy

doves75 said:


> I hv never give a thought of a bag insert for Evy since it's so slim n narrow, unlike a Birkin or Kelly or other larger/roomier bags. How does the perforated H looks with the insert? Thank you for the insight Nicolas' Mommy )



I had the insert for my Evelyne made tall enough to go about 1/2 inch above the "H"  perforation so that the entire "H" is backed by the insert peeking through. In my case, the insert is hot pink and my Evelyn is Orange so if you look closely you will see the pink peeking through the perforation. However, it is not so noticeable that you could see the pink across a room or anything and if you didn't look closely you probably wouldn't notice the insert through the perforation. My Evelyn is the GM size and I faint the Divide and Conquer canvas insert to be really comfortable as if fits the inside of my bag perfectly. I had the inside made with a few pockets so after using it for about a week I can just reach down into the insert and grab what I need quickly without having to dig around the bottom of my bag, if that makes sense. For example, I reach down in the left side pocket for my house keys and into the right front pocket for my small credit card holder. My wallet lays flat across the bottom and my car FOB is tucked in the middle back pocket. I hope that helps!


----------



## doves75

Nicolas' Mommy said:


> I had the insert for my Evelyne made tall enough to go about 1/2 inch above the "H"  perforation so that the entire "H" is backed by the insert peeking through. In my case, the insert is hot pink and my Evelyn is Orange so if you look closely you will see the pink peeking through the perforation. However, it is not so noticeable that you could see the pink across a room or anything and if you didn't look closely you probably wouldn't notice the insert through the perforation. My Evelyn is the GM size and I faint the Divide and Conquer canvas insert to be really comfortable as if fits the inside of my bag perfectly. I had the inside made with a few pockets so after using it for about a week I can just reach down into the insert and grab what I need quickly without having to dig around the bottom of my bag, if that makes sense. For example, I reach down in the left side pocket for my house keys and into the right front pocket for my small credit card holder. My wallet lays flat across the bottom and my car FOB is tucked in the middle back pocket. I hope that helps!




Thanks Nicolas' Mommy.....I contacted Connie...but since mine is TGM I have to take some measurement and send those numbers to her. I love Connie...she is terrific. 
Thanks again for your explanation.


----------



## purplepoodles

Thank you for the great D&C review! 

Love my Evelynes and their only drawback is the black hole effect. No elegance rooting around for a wallet. 

I have a VIP that doesn't really suit, probably got the wrong size as I didn't have it with me when I found the organizers in Heathrow. 

Now planning on getting a Divide & Conquer.

Much appreciated!


----------



## Gixxer

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Another question is how heavy is her insert? I am very sensitive to weight and that's the main reason I never use a insert. But for DS there really is no choice but to use an insert.



Hi xiangxiang. I just got my DS today (woot!) and didn't realize how deliciously smooshy it is and that it _needs_ an insert. Did you end up finding one? Connie from D&C still doesn't ship internationally (I emailed last week) so I'm in the same boat as you!

After scouring this thread (awesome Julide!), I did order a couple of the Tall Structured Narrow inserts from Chameleon. It looks (and is reviewed) as being very light, and the measurements seem to work with the DS dimensions. Here's hoping!


----------



## cayenne-pepper

Gixxer said:


> Hi xiangxiang. I just got my DS today (woot!) and didn't realize how deliciously smooshy it is and that it _needs_ an insert. Did you end up finding one? Connie from D&C still doesn't ship internationally (I emailed last week) so I'm in the same boat as you!
> 
> After scouring this thread (awesome Julide!), I did order a couple of the Tall Structured Narrow inserts from Chameleon. It looks (and is reviewed) as being very light, and the measurements seem to work with the DS dimensions. Here's hoping!



I have the Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow insert for my Chameleon.  It is indeed lightweight and great for the DS! I'll take a pic later and post it!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

I bought a bag insert from JFF for my B35 and love it! Couldn't do without it.


----------



## mistikat

You really don't need a huge or tall insert for the DS. I use a large Sonia Kashuk organizer I got at Target and it works just fine. I also put my keys on a Bottega Veneta lanyard. I've never had any problems finding anything and my bag is pretty full.


----------



## Monceau

Gixxer said:


> Hi xiangxiang. I just got my DS today (woot!) and didn't realize how deliciously smooshy it is and that it _needs_ an insert. Did you end up finding one? Connie from D&C still doesn't ship internationally (I emailed last week) so I'm in the same boat as you!
> 
> After scouring this thread (awesome Julide!), I did order a couple of the Tall Structured Narrow inserts from Chameleon. It looks (and is reviewed) as being very light, and the measurements seem to work with the DS dimensions. Here's hoping!


I use the same Chameleon insert in my Double Sens, which works well.
I use mine without the structured panels without the sides and bottom, because I like
for the DS to show its pliability.

Congrats on your new bag, please post photos on the DS thread!


----------



## Gixxer

cayenne-pepper said:


> I have the Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow insert for my Chameleon.  It is indeed lightweight and great for the DS! I'll take a pic later and post it!



Yay! My hunch was right! Please do post a pic as they are always so useful as a reference, and your photos are amaze balls CP!


----------



## Gixxer

mistikat said:


> You really don't need a huge or tall insert for the DS. I use a large Sonia Kashuk organizer I got at Target and it works just fine. I also put my keys on a Bottega Veneta lanyard. I've never had any problems finding anything and my bag is pretty full.



I had actually written a quote of yours in the DS thread the other day asking you what you used! But it got deleted before I could post when I switched browsers. Anyway, since you seem to be the longest stamding and most loyal fan of the DS it seems (I've gone through that thread back to front!), its good to know there are so many well road tested options.


----------



## Gixxer

Monceau said:


> I use the same Chameleon insert in my Double Sens, which works well.
> I use mine without the structured panels without the sides and bottom, because I like
> for the DS to show its pliability.
> 
> Congrats on your new bag, please post photos on the DS thread!



Thank you! Will do! Your recent posts in the DS thread were super enabling and I think may have sealed the deal!

 I think I'm going to try without the panels as well (I'm glad they are removable since she didn't have a non-structured tall narrow option).


----------



## mistikat

Gixxer said:


> I had actually written a quote of yours in the DS thread the other day asking you what you used! But it got deleted before I could post when I switched browsers. Anyway, since you seem to be the longest stamding and most loyal fan of the DS it seems (I've gone through that thread back to front!), its good to know there are so many well road tested options.



This is the one I currently use, but I've used other similar nylon ones. Like this one a lot, though!

http://soniakashuk.com/SoniaKashukProduct.php?ItemID=722


----------



## audreylita

Too funny, an advertisement at the top of this page.  The kangaroo keeper for $10, buy one get one free.  And it comes with an interior LED light!

https://www.kangarookeeperbrite.com/?mid=5303018


----------



## Fabfashion

I've never thought of inserts--what a great idea! From my scan of previous posts, it seems that the Med Chameleon UN would work for both my B Hac 32 and Lindy 26. And a custom one from Divide & Conquer would be a good fit for my K 35 retourne. I'm just curious if most of you have one for each bag or do you transplant it from one bag to the next (if it's the same size)?

Also, any suggestion for inserts for So Kelly 26? TIA!


----------



## Gixxer

mistikat said:


> This is the one I currently use, but I've used other similar nylon ones. Like this one a lot, though!
> 
> http://soniakashuk.com/SoniaKashukProduct.php?ItemID=722



Oh thank you for posting this, inspiration struck as a result! While we dont have that brand available here, it actually got me thinking along those lines and i think I've found the perfect solution until the chameleon arrives, or during times that will be too tall. I didn't feel comfy with things rattling around in the bag today.

Inspiration was: I've had the DvF set of three cosmetics pouches for a while (similar here http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/401410) and pulled out the biggest one - à la your Sonia Kashuk- and it fits my LV 6 key holder thing, small Suhali agenda, LV Wapity (for the bits and bobs I don't want floating around), and a Chanel wallet (minimum ish I need to get by) with room to spare around it. And a rolled up envirosac sitting next to the DvF  in case i get caught in a shower. It also answers the problem about securing things in a bag with no zip or flap if I have the pouch zipped up inside the bag. I didn't want to try putting the Kelly wallet in with this setup, so i might have to wait for the Chameleon. Thanks again!


----------



## Fabfashion

I just ordered 3 inserts from Divide and Conquer: 1 for Kelly Retourne 35 and 2 custom ones for So Kelly 26 and HAC 32. They probably won't come in for another week or two but I'll report back on how they fit. 

I'm planning to order 2 inserts from Chameleon: medium unstructured for Lindy 26 and xlge structured for my Tod's media bag.

Wish there's something better for the Lindy. The med Chameleon is only 8" long whereas the Lindy is 11.5" so there will be a 3.5" gap which I'm concerned about. Does someone else have a better suggestion for Lindy 26?


----------



## HHPmom

Has anyone used the PurseN organizer and have color transfer? I just bought a black one from them and received it this week. When I opened the packaging, the interior of the packaging clearly had transfer from the organizer itself. I think that if it has done that to the packaging it may transfer to the lining of my bag. 

I contacted them asking for a refund, return label and partial refund of the original packaging ( I also bought another item). At first the CEO offered to send replacement and said he would have to check their stock. I know they have about 11 of the same item I ordered left. He didn't reply to me the next day. So I replied and asked if he has a status update. Then he said I can send the item back but refused to pay for return shipping even after I emailed the picture of the color transfer. He said they would test the product after they receive my return and will decide if they would refund my original shipping cost. I am not happy and think it is poor customer service.

Be careful when you order dark color organizer.


----------



## lillyn79

I bought jane finds and chameleon . I prefer chameleon. Not only is it cheaper, but it's lighter and has more compartments.


----------



## newmommy_va

Thank you for the tip!!

Have you taken a peek at Divide & Conquer inserts? Since her Hermes inserts are available in (undyed (?)) linen... I imagine that they may be less prone to color transfer (at least... for lighter colored bags).

GL!



HHPmom said:


> Has anyone used the PurseN organizer and have color transfer? I just bought a black one from them and received it this week. When I opened the packaging, the interior of the packaging clearly had transfer from the organizer itself. I think that if it has done that to the packaging it may transfer to the lining of my bag.
> 
> I contacted them asking for a refund, return label and partial refund of the original packaging ( I also bought another item). At first the CEO offered to send replacement and said he would have to check their stock. I know they have about 11 of the same item I ordered left. He didn't reply to me the next day. So I replied and asked if he has a status update. Then he said I can send the item back but refused to pay for return shipping even after I emailed the picture of the color transfer. He said they would test the product after they receive my return and will decide if they would refund my original shipping cost. I am not happy and think it is poor customer service.
> 
> Be careful when you order dark color organizer.


----------



## HHPmom

newmommy_va said:


> Thank you for the tip!!
> 
> Have you taken a peek at Divide & Conquer inserts? Since her Hermes inserts are available in (undyed (?)) linen... I imagine that they may be less prone to color transfer (at least... for lighter colored bags).
> 
> GL!



Thank you. I wish I had found Divide & Conquer earlier. I really like her tan canvas one. Although those fabrics would be heavier than poly material. I do have another PurseN in tan printed nylon. I am hoping it won't bleed. I will use a liner underneath to test it out.


----------



## Gixxer

Feedback on bag inserts for the Double Sens, copied for reference from this thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/everyday-shoulder-tote-recommendation-862153-2.html#post26505780




Gixxer said:


> &#8230;.With the Chameleon, I got the Tall Narrow that seems to fit well. If I had to carry children's accoutrements I'd go with this one since it is nylon and would clean easier than the Fourbi (or be at least more replaceable
> 
> I got the large size Fourbi and it fits better IMHO than the Chameleon - its a little bit wider and shorter, so its easier to keep my things in distributed properly. It evenly distributes the weight of Kelly wallet, key pouch, coin purse etc inside the bag. Without it, things would buldge a bit but its really perfect for the DS, and the pockets on the ends of the Fourbi is a good fit for my phone. I have enough room on the outside of the end of the Fourbi to keep an envirosac as well in case I get caught in some rain I can protect the leather of the DS. To me, it is worth the price of 1.5 scarves knowing that the leather on the inverted side is protected with (H) fabric. With the Fourbi, I can also fold the bag in half a bit better than a taller insert, so when I'm in the car or not carrying it, it doesn't take up a whole lot of room like a more structured bag does.
> 
> Definitely think about splurging!






Monceau said:


> Awww, thanks, *Gixxer*!
> And thank you for the info on the D&C Double Sens insert. I looked at her website but could not determine which was the best for the DS.
> Which size Fourbi did you choose? I have considered indulging in one for my DS as well!


I just realised I didn&#8217;t read your post properly and you were asking about D&C and not the Chameleon . I am not sure if there is an exact name for the Double Sens insert from Divide and Conquer, but from what I&#8217;ve seen Connie has done a custom insert specifically for this bag:




			
				Divide & Conquer via etsy said:
			
		

> 1 custom rectangular Organizer / Shaper insert for Hermes Double Sens






			
				Divide & Conquer via etsy said:
			
		

> Size: 15"L x 4.5"W x 7"H (rectangular)
> Color: 'Natural'
> Pockets: interior pockets only
> Extras: This listing includes stiff wipe-clean bottom option.


Assuming you&#8217;re in the US, if she knows that you want it for a DS (she's quick to respond to emails), she will design the structure and then you can customise the pockets etc. I&#8217;ve only read very good reviews for the D&C, so I&#8217;m sorry I can&#8217;t purchase since I&#8217;m overseas (I did email her but she still doesn&#8217;t ship outside of the US unfortunately)  .




purplepoodles said:


> Thanks Gixxer, you have convinced me to get a Fourbi. I've been waffling about making my own bag organizer from a silk scarf meanwhile using a smaller H sleeper to protect the inside leather. Time to move on and get real. Thanks again!


Yay! I'm very happy to be of assistance!


----------



## ahjy

Just wondering, those of you who use the sturdy/stiff liners to keep your Bs structured - do you take them out when you're not using them? I bought a Divide & Conqeur liner for my Togo B35 as I like the structured look but am wondering if leaving it in there when I'm not using the bag will make the bag slouchy later on...
Thanks!


----------



## Julide

Many apologies for my slackingbut again many thanks to all who have been so kind to post this information! If I have made a mistake or forgotten one, please let me know.

*Bag Insert List:*

*Birkin 40*
*Birkin 35* Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF
*Birkin 30* Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag SM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, Med. size Baginizer
*Birkin 25* Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer

*HAC 36*
*HAC 32* Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
*HAC 28* Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H

*Bolide 37* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
*Bolide 31* Fouri bag SM
*Bolide 27*

*Web II*

*Marwari PM* D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom

*Marwari GM*

*Lindy 34*
*Lindy 30* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size
*Lindy 26* Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM

*Paris Bombay 37*
*Paris Bombay 40*
*Paris Bombay 35*
*Paris Bombay PM*

*Picotin TGM* Purseket LRG
*Picotin GM* Purseket Med,
*Picotin MM* VIP Travel
*Picotin PM* Small Chameleon UN

*Victoria*
*Victoria Elan*

*Double Sens* LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''

*Garden Party 36* Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H
*Garden Party* Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6
*Garden Party TPM* VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)

*Evelyne GM* Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
*Evelyne MM* LRG Kaleidoplace
*Evelyne PM* VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN

*Plume Elan* Chameleon SM
*Plume 28* Chameleon Med
*Plume 32* Fouri bag LG

*Whitebus*

*Market* D&C custom oval 5"

*Vespa* SM Chameleon (UN)

*Trim 31*
*Trim 35*

*Massai*

*Massai Cut 40*
*Massai Cut 32*

*Kelly 40* LRG Chameleon
*Kelly 35* SM Muji
*Kelly 32* Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H, PurseNBag organizer
*Kelly 28* SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier)
*Kelly 25*



*To all who have contributed!![/B]

GixxerThank you for posting all the DS information together. It made it so very easy to put things on the list!!

Again, if you do not see your recommendation on the list please let me know and I will add it A.S.A.P.!!*


----------



## buffalogal

I ordered the Divide and Conquer on Etsy for my new Garden Party - she told me it was a 2-3 week turnaround which was fine, but today - one week after I ordered - it arrived! I absolutely love it! It holds the shape nicely and helps me stay as organized as I get.


----------



## Gixxer

Julide said:


> *Gixxer*Thank you for posting all the DS information together. It made it so very easy to put things on the list!!





My pleasure!  Great thread Julide; I've poured over it back to front and it's been extremely helpful to me so I'm glad what I posted helped a bit too (I wish I had photos to illustrate but they came out terrible.)


----------



## mimoko

DIY Pico insert with 2 side pockets. I used flexible plastic sheet to support the 2 sides and bottom only. My Pico is still flexible but stand upright most of the time.


----------



## sbelle

Just saw that Mai Tai has come out with a picotin insert

http://www.maitaispicturebook.com


----------



## Julide

Gixxer said:


> My pleasure!  Great thread Julide; I've poured over it back to front and it's been extremely helpful to me so I'm glad what I posted helped a bit too (I wish I had photos to illustrate but they came out terrible.)



Hello!!I understand. I take pictures in broad daylight and they look like I took them in the middle of the night with no lights on, under a table. 



mimoko said:


> DIY Pico insert with 2 side pockets. I used flexible plastic sheet to support the 2 sides and bottom only. My Pico is still flexible but stand upright most of the time.



*Mimoko*You are a very talented lady! Great job!!



sbelle said:


> Just saw that Mai Tai has come out with a picotin insert
> 
> http://www.maitaispicturebook.com



I can't wait to here how it works for those who own Picotins! Thank you for posting this!


----------



## Anfang

Julide said:


> Many apologies for my slackingbut again many thanks to all who have been so kind to post this information! If I have made a mistake or forgotten one, please let me know.
> 
> *Bag Insert List:*
> 
> *Birkin 40*
> *Birkin 35* Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF
> *Birkin 30* Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag SM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, Med. size Baginizer
> *Birkin 25* Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer
> 
> *HAC 36*
> *HAC 32* Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
> *HAC 28* Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
> 
> *Bolide 37* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
> *Bolide 31* Fouri bag SM
> *Bolide 27*
> 
> *Web II*
> 
> *Marwari PM* D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
> 
> *Marwari GM*
> 
> *Lindy 34*
> *Lindy 30* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size
> *Lindy 26* Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM
> 
> *Paris Bombay 37*
> *Paris Bombay 40*
> *Paris Bombay 35*
> *Paris Bombay PM*
> 
> *Picotin TGM* Purseket LRG
> *Picotin GM* Purseket Med,
> *Picotin MM* VIP Travel
> *Picotin PM* Small Chameleon UN
> 
> *Victoria*
> *Victoria Elan*
> 
> *Double Sens* LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''
> 
> *Garden Party 36* Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H
> *Garden Party* Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6
> *Garden Party TPM* VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)
> 
> *Evelyne GM* Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
> *Evelyne MM* LRG Kaleidoplace
> *Evelyne PM* VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN
> 
> *Plume Elan* Chameleon SM
> *Plume 28* Chameleon Med
> *Plume 32* Fouri bag LG
> 
> *Whitebus*
> 
> *Market* D&C custom oval 5"
> 
> *Vespa* SM Chameleon (UN)
> 
> *Trim 31*
> *Trim 35*
> 
> *Massai*
> 
> *Massai Cut 40*
> *Massai Cut 32*
> 
> *Kelly 40* LRG Chameleon
> *Kelly 35* SM Muji
> *Kelly 32* Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H, PurseNBag organizer
> *Kelly 28* SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier)
> *Kelly 25*
> 
> 
> 
> *To all who have contributed!![/B]
> 
> GixxerThank you for posting all the DS information together. It made it so very easy to put things on the list!!
> 
> Again, if you do not see your recommendation on the list please let me know and I will add it A.S.A.P.!!*


*
Gosh, Julide !!! This is encylopedic, not less!  Hands down my dear! :worthy:*


----------



## annie9999

sbelle said:


> Just saw that Mai Tai has come out with a picotin insert
> 
> http://www.maitaispicturebook.com


don't you love it.  i hope she does some more inserts.  i don't love what is out there now.


----------



## Julide

Anfang said:


> Gosh, *Julide* !!! This is encylopedic, not less!  Hands down my dear! :worthy:




*Anfang*Thank you!!



annie9999 said:


> don't you love it.  i hope she does some more inserts.  i don't love what is out there now.



I just checked this out, now I wish I had a picotin!!! Seriously impressive!! I hope she makes them for other bags too!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

sbelle said:


> Just saw that Mai Tai has come out with a picotin insert
> 
> http://www.maitaispicturebook.com


 


You beat me to it.. I have bought several things in the past from

Mai Tai her quality is superb & her packaging & communication is

excellent... highly recommend Mai Tai


----------



## lanit

hotshot said:


> You beat me to it.. I have bought several things in the past from
> 
> Mai Tai her quality is superb & her packaging & communication is
> 
> excellent... highly recommend Mai Tai



MT is the best, I just ordered a lovely dove grey one for my Iris picotin! So excited and thrilled for her latest addition to her collection. I will post photo when it arrives.


----------



## MYH

lanit said:


> MT is the best, I just ordered a lovely dove grey one for my Iris picotin! So excited and thrilled for her latest addition to her collection. I will post photo when it arrives.


I just ordered a naturelle colored one.  I will also do show n tell when it arrives


----------



## buffalogal

buffalogal said:


> I ordered the Divide and Conquer on Etsy for my new Garden Party - she told me it was a 2-3 week turnaround which was fine, but today - one week after I ordered - it arrived! I absolutely love it! It holds the shape nicely and helps me stay as organized as I get.



Not the best pic but here's my Garden Party insert from Divide and Conquer.


----------



## Julide

buffalogal said:


> Not the best pic but here's my Garden Party insert from Divide and Conquer.



Wow. That looks so organized!! I need to get one for my GP. Soon!


----------



## lesboitesorange

Does anyone know if the small Fourbi works inside the Pico PM? I want to buy a Pico in PM, or MM if I can find one. If I buy the MM, I will buy MaiTai's insert, but if not I would love to know whether or not the small Fourbi works inside a PM!


----------



## lulilu

lesboitesorange said:


> Does anyone know if the small Fourbi works inside the Pico PM? I want to buy a Pico in PM, or MM if I can find one. If I buy the MM, I will buy MaiTai's insert, but if not I would love to know whether or not the small Fourbi works inside a PM!



I have the larger fourbi and it does not fit well in my large picotin.  MT has told me she is going to make a large insert, so maybe you should contact her re a small insert.  I am on the waiting list for the large.


----------



## Lucynancy

I'm looking to buy the Divide & Conquer bag insert for Lindy 30. I got the dimensions from Connie but I'm wondering if anyone has the same Divide & Conquer insert & can share how it 'folds' given that Lindy has a bit of slouch to it. thanks!


----------



## bumblebee

I just bought a bunch of "bag in bag" from Amazon in several different colors and they are lightweight, inexpensive, and fit a variety of different purses from gp, evelyns, to birkins.


----------



## NestGirl

My Picotin MM insert from MaiTai just arrived...and it is fantastic!


----------



## annie9999

NestGirl said:


> My Picotin MM insert from MaiTai just arrived...and it is fantastic!


That's wonderful.  She is fantastic.  More details please.  I want a pico mm just so I can order one.


----------



## NestGirl

The quality of the insert is wonderful and I love how the bag holds it's shape!  I highly recommend these beautiful inserts.


----------



## NestGirl

I may need to order another Picotin myself!


----------



## annie9999

NestGirl said:


> I may need to order another Picotin myself!


it looks beautiful.  thanks for the picture and the info.  i saw them on mai tai's blog.  i'm sure the quality and the fabric are amazing.  does it add a lot of weight to the bag?


----------



## NestGirl

I was worried about adding a lot of weight...but really no.  I feel the insert actually helps maintain the shape of the Picotin...I don't want it slouching so very much!


----------



## annie9999

NestGirl said:


> I was worried about adding a lot of weight...but really no.  I feel the insert actually helps maintain the shape of the Picotin...I don't want it slouching so very much!


Thanks again for the info.  Enjoy the insert and your pico.  I have to give this some serious thought.


----------



## Love Of My Life

NestGirl said:


> View attachment 2584719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quality of the insert is wonderful and I love how the bag holds it's shape!  I highly recommend these beautiful inserts.


 


It looks just beatiful!!  MaiTai has such beautiful quality items


----------



## Blue Rain

buffalogal said:


> Not the best pic but here's my Garden Party insert from Divide and Conquer.


the insert from devide and conquer doesn't work well with my kelly. the design of the insert doesnt take in to consideration that the shape of the kelly tapers upward. as the result, the the top edge of the insert waves a lot that it scatches my lampskin wallet. 

do you have any better insert to recommend?


----------



## lanit

NestGirl said:


> View attachment 2584719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quality of the insert is wonderful and I love how the bag holds it's shape!  I highly recommend these beautiful inserts.





NestGirl said:


> I was worried about adding a lot of weight...but really no.  I feel the insert actually helps maintain the shape of the Picotin...I don't want it slouching so very much!



It looks great *NestGirl*! I agree it is so beautiful - and it arrived with the most elegant packaging too! It does add some weight to the bag though worth it for the structure as you say and I love the pockets! I carried it and tucked papers, market goodies and snacks in it to my delight.

Kudos to our dear MT for her creativity! Here's mine (it is the dove grey) with my Iris MM Pico.


----------



## NestGirl

Lanit, I totally agree!  I love your beautiful Picotin!


----------



## sac-a-main

NestGirl said:


> View attachment 2584719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quality of the insert is wonderful and I love how the bag holds it's shape!  I highly recommend these beautiful inserts.



NestG--

thx for sharing!!!

I love MaiTai's Picotin bag insert--sheer genius.

and now, I can finally buy a Picotin; held off all these years bcuz I don't like bits of suede all over my bag contents...esp tissues, keys.  

MaiTai is a genius.  MaiTaiCollection forever!!!


----------



## NestGirl

lanit said:


> It looks great *NestGirl*! I agree it is so beautiful - and it arrived with the most elegant packaging too! It does add some weight to the bag though worth it for the structure as you say and I love the pockets! I carried it and tucked papers, market goodies and snacks in it to my delight.
> 
> Kudos to our dear MT for her creativity! Here's mine (it is the dove grey) with my Iris MM Pico.



Oh gosh...love the dove grey...I'll need a pico to match!


----------



## Mariapia

Mai Tai now has inserts for Birkin 35!


----------



## slongson

Hello Everyone! I know this might sound crazy...but does any one know, if inserts are made for an Evelyne TPM? Because, this little thing does not have a liner and the suede particles gets over everything. I was thinking of just sewing something together, but was hoping that I could just buy something. Thanks in advance for your opinions.


----------



## cvw1004

Mariapia said:


> Mai Tai now has inserts for Birkin 35!



I got one a couple of weeks ago, it is really well made , almost too nice to use!


----------



## flowerboy

Love the quilting


----------



## HfromT

lanit said:


> It looks great *NestGirl*! I agree it is so beautiful - and it arrived with the most elegant packaging too! It does add some weight to the bag though worth it for the structure as you say and I love the pockets! I carried it and tucked papers, market goodies and snacks in it to my delight.
> 
> Kudos to our dear MT for her creativity! Here's mine (it is the dove grey) with my Iris MM Pico.



*Lanit*....your MT pico insert is just gorgeous!!  I got one of MT's birkin 35 inserts for my new Victoria II and it fits perfectly!  Aren't they beautifully made?  Leave it to our dear MT to come up with yet another brilliantly designed, exquisitely made product.


----------



## designergoods

cvw1004 said:


> I got one a couple of weeks ago, it is really well made , almost too nice to use!


I was thinking of getting one too for my Barenia Birkin! My bag is already heavy and may I ask how the weight is for the insert (I currently have the chameleon insert which is super light but falls apart on me often)? They look beautiful and hope it will help keep the structure of my bag while being gentle to it as well.


----------



## Mariapia

HfromT said:


> *Lanit*....your MT pico insert is just gorgeous!! I got one of MT's birkin 35 inserts for my new Victoria II and it fits perfectly! Aren't they beautifully made? Leave it to our dear MT to come up with yet another brilliantly designed, exquisitely made product.


 I ordered mine yesterday. I just can't wait.


----------



## cvw1004

designergoods said:


> I was thinking of getting one too for my Barenia Birkin! My bag is already heavy and may I ask how the weight is for the insert (I currently have the chameleon insert which is super light but falls apart on me often)? They look beautiful and hope it will help keep the structure of my bag while being gentle to it as well.



They are light enough to not notice imo.


----------



## OhManolo

I received my MaiTai Birkin insert a week ago and I love it! Light and beautifully made. It also came with a light lavender scent which I love. I also have the Fourbi and I really think it is better! I got one in the pretty rose color.


----------



## Kitty S.

Blue Rain said:


> the insert from devide and conquer doesn't work well with my kelly. the design of the insert doesnt take in to consideration that the shape of the kelly tapers upward. as the result, the the top edge of the insert waves a lot that it scatches my lampskin wallet.
> 
> do you have any better insert to recommend?




Did you get yours with the flexible top ends? I got mine from her with the flexible top ends for my K, it seems to bend well along the shape of the K. I was so thrilled with it, I ordered one for my B later.


----------



## HfromT

designergoods said:


> I was thinking of getting one too for my Barenia Birkin! My bag is already heavy and may I ask how the weight is for the insert (I currently have the chameleon insert which is super light but falls apart on me often)? They look beautiful and hope it will help keep the structure of my bag while being gentle to it as well.



MT's inserts are very light and are honestly the prettiest inserts I've ever seen! It makes on think about getting them in several colors. I just noticed that she just added a two-tone one in black/natural. I'm really hoping she makes ones for other H bags and in other sizes (would love one for my bolide and my evelynes as well!


----------



## Kitty S.

designergoods said:


> I was thinking of getting one too for my Barenia Birkin! My bag is already heavy and may I ask how the weight is for the insert (I currently have the chameleon insert which is super light but falls apart on me often)? They look beautiful and hope it will help keep the structure of my bag while being gentle to it as well.




I got the idea of ordering my inserts for my B and K from Divide & Conquer from this forum. Love them and highly recommend them! They didn't add weight to my bags. You can choose a stiff bottom to keep the bags in shape. I also chose the new flexible tops to allow easy closure (especially relevant to K). 

On a different note, I am looking for an insert with credit card slots (for my Chanel mini). Connie from Divide & Conquer said she doesn't make cc slots. Anyone has a recommendation?


----------



## audreylita

OhManolo said:


> I received my MaiTai Birkin insert a week ago and I love it! Light and beautifully made. It also came with a light lavender scent which I love. I also have the Fourbi and I really think it is better! I got one in the pretty rose color.



I am so glad you mentioned the 'light lavender scent' in your copy.  I was looking into her inserts but I don't ever use fragrance and definitely would not want a fragrance anything inside my birkins.  So really, thank you so much for mentioning that!


----------



## LVLover

Wondering for those that use bag organizers, do you not use SLGs (hermes or other brands)? My SLGs serve as "organizers", however I can never be too organized


----------



## cvw1004

LVLover said:


> Wondering for those that use bag organizers, do you not use SLGs (hermes or other brands)? My SLGs serve as "organizers", however I canr never be too organized



Yes I have SLGs but I have such a lot of stuff that it can take a while to find what I am looking for. As a minimum I have a purse, a card holder, sunnies, glasses, small Pilo, large Pilo, Oyster card, phone, usb sticks, make up bag, keys, tissues, scarf pochette, pen, notebook, foldaway shopping bag, water, snack and a brolly.  So it can get quite crowded! That's without all the other random crap that I chuck in there too. &#128539;


----------



## designergoods

cvw1004 said:


> They are light enough to not notice imo.


Thank you for chiming in on the weight issue.



HfromT said:


> MT's inserts are very light and are honestly the prettiest inserts I've ever seen! It makes on think about getting them in several colors. I just noticed that she just added a two-tone one in black/natural. I'm really hoping she makes ones for other H bags and in other sizes (would love one for my bolide and my evelynes as well!


I just love the soft colors they come in and the quilted look. I may have to pull the trigger on this one! I appreciate you sharing your thoughts 



Kitty S. said:


> I got the idea of ordering my inserts for my B and K from Divide & Conquer from this forum. Love them and highly recommend them! They didn't add weight to my bags. You can choose a stiff bottom to keep the bags in shape. I also chose the new flexible tops to allow easy closure (especially relevant to K).
> 
> On a different note, I am looking for an insert with credit card slots (for my Chanel mini). Connie from Divide & Conquer said she doesn't make cc slots. Anyone has a recommendation?


Hmmmm I have to do more research on on the D and C inserts. There has been a ton of positive reviews on this one. Thanks for sharing


----------



## christymarie340

OhManolo said:


> I received my MaiTai Birkin insert a week ago and I love it! Light and beautifully made. It also came with a light lavender scent which I love. I also have the Fourbi and I really think it is better! I got one in the pretty rose color.




Would love to see how this looks inside the bag, if you wouldn't mind posting pics? I love her blog and her items but there's only one pic on her site and it looked bulky to me. TIA


----------



## lanit

audreylita said:


> I am so glad you mentioned the 'light lavender scent' in your copy.  I was looking into her inserts but I don't ever use fragrance and definitely would not want a fragrance anything inside my birkins.  So really, thank you so much for mentioning that!



There was no scent on my Pico insert from MT *audreylita* - the entire package was so beautifully wrapped and handled with care. For me it is the 'smell' of freshly made linen. Hope this helps.


----------



## kewave

Just bought 1 from MT. It's kinda pricey for an insert but I love MT's products.


----------



## HfromT

lanit said:


> There was no scent on my Pico insert from MT *audreylita* - the entire package was so beautifully wrapped and handled with care. For me it is the 'smell' of freshly made linen. Hope this helps.




^^^ No scent on my MT birkin 35 insert either *Lanit*, so you should be safe *audreylita*!


----------



## ladyblakeney

lanit said:


> There was no scent on my Pico insert from MT *audreylita* - the entire package was so beautifully wrapped and handled with care. For me it is the 'smell' of freshly made linen. Hope this helps.




Hi! I just received my Birkin insert from MaiTai. I much prefer it to any other bag inserts I had tried. It is beautiful, great craftsmanship, very practical and has no scent! So nothing to worry on that front! Hope this helps.


----------



## Mariapia

ladyblakeney said:


> Hi! I just received my Birkin insert from MaiTai. I much prefer it to any other bag inserts I had tried. It is beautiful, great craftsmanship, very practical and has no scent! So nothing to worry on that front! Hope this helps.


 And Made in France like the Birkin!


----------



## kewave

ladyblakeney said:


> Hi! I just received my Birkin insert from MaiTai. I much prefer it to any other bag inserts I had tried. It is beautiful, great craftsmanship, very practical and has no scent! So nothing to worry on that front! Hope this helps.


 
What color did you order? Any pic?
I have it sent to my mom's address, won't get to see it till July...can't wait...who would have thought that one would be so excited with a bag insert...only MT's stuff has such effect


----------



## Julide

To the ladies who own the Mai Tai bag organizers, could you please tell me what size and bags these inserts works for? TIA!!I can't wait to add it to the list!!


----------



## HfromT

Julide said:


> To the ladies who own the Mai Tai bag organizers, could you please tell me what size and bags these inserts works for? TIA!!I can't wait to add it to the list!!



Julide, if you go to MT's site and search for the bag inserts, she lists all of the bags it works with, including bags from other brands!


----------



## Julide

HfromT said:


> Julide, if you go to MT's site and search for the bag inserts, she lists all of the bags it works with, including bags from other brands!



Thanks HfromT!!I actually like to hear directly from people who use these organizers, I feel it gives me more information on the use of the organizers!


----------



## HfromT

Julide said:


> Thanks HfromT!!I actually like to hear directly from people who use these organizers, I feel it gives me more information on the use of the organizers!



I completely agree Julide!  Hope your MT organizer arrives soon.


----------



## TankerToad

Some beautiful things from our graceful MaiTai
including the new black and toile B35 insert


----------



## TankerToad

I'm still a huge fan of the Hermes Fourbi. I have several in both sizes. Love that they are soft and pliable and adore the barenia details~shown here with a 32 Kelly.


----------



## TankerToad

And not to be forgotten the Cameleon in the smallest size here with a Mini Berline. I would love to see a Fourbi in a mini size someday.


----------



## kewave

TankerToad said:


> Some beautiful things from our graceful MaiTai
> including the new black and toile B35 insert


 
Thanks for sharing the pics, TT!
I ordered the same combo, yeah!


----------



## lillyn79

I just became very dissatisfied with the Cameleon organizer.  I got a new Bearn in rouge casaque  about a month ago (I used to have a black wallet), i've been taking caring of it so it won't get scratched by my keys and what not, but I just noticed yesterday that the corners were black from the black organizer...  I was so upset!!!!  I took it today to the Hermes store and had the sellier clean it up a little bit.  She was able to get some off, but I can still see the a little bit of the black....And they also collapse!  I don't like it anymore.  I wouldn't recommend it...

I am now looking into a Furbi....


----------



## gazalia

which size of the Hermes Fourbi do you use for your Kelly 32?


----------



## TankerToad

gazalia said:


> which size of the Hermes Fourbi do you use for your Kelly 32?



Both will work but I use the larger because it fits the whole bag- that is what is in my picture above-
If you use the smaller size then there is room on the sides of the inside of the Kelly which some people like-
But I like the larger in the 32 Kelly-it fills the bag to the edges
A 28 Kelly would definitely need the smaller sized Fourbi


----------



## TankerToad

lillyn79 said:


> I just became very dissatisfied with the Cameleon organizer.  I got a new Bearn in rouge casaque  about a month ago (I used to have a black wallet), i've been taking caring of it so it won't get scratched by my keys and what not, but I just noticed yesterday that the corners were black from the black organizer...  I was so upset!!!!  I took it today to the Hermes store and had the sellier clean it up a little bit.  She was able to get some off, but I can still see the a little bit of the black....And they also collapse!  I don't like it anymore.  I wouldn't recommend it...
> 
> I am now looking into a Furbi....



I have never had this problem with my chameleons
That said I do love the Fourbi!
It's an investment for sure - but there are lots of pockets including a zip pocket 
It's double sided and beautifully made--and the Fourbi is very soft and gentle on your SLGs


----------



## HfromT

TankerToad said:


> Some beautiful things from our graceful MaiTai
> including the new black and toile B35 insert




Ohhh *TankerToad*, thank you so much for posting pics of MT's black/toile combination...it is stunning!!  Now I just wish I had the right back to go with this insert! (P.S.  Ever since I saw you post your first photo of the Berline, I've been dreaming of one!).


----------



## audreylita

Funny that the fourbi should come up after all this time.  I have a few different brands but keep going back to the fourbi.  It's actually the only one I use at this point.


----------



## TankerToad

HfromT said:


> Ohhh *TankerToad*, thank you so much for posting pics of MT's black/toile combination...it is stunning!!  Now I just wish I had the right back to go with this insert! (P.S.  Ever since I saw you post your first photo of the Berline, I've been dreaming of one!).



The Berline is a wonderful bag-I'm still waiting to find the just right one in a larger size as well to add to my mini
A mama Berline and a baby Berline!


----------



## TankerToad

audreylita said:


> Funny that the fourbi should come up after all this time.  I have a few different brands but keep going back to the fourbi.  It's actually the only one I use at this point.



I find that the Fourbi is also reliable - a lot of thought went into its design- it's soft but sturdy
But it's just not big enough for a 35 Birkin IMO 
Agree although pricey - it's a functional and beautiful insert


----------



## Tiphaine

After seeing this (brilliant!) thread I've just ordered a BagMate from ebay - I could only get the medium size as I only found one reseller to the UK and that was all they had. One of my american friends is going to buy me the large size and ship it over. When I've received them, I'll keep you updated on the sizes and what I think! I was attracted to this insert in particular because it looks sturdy and the retractable handles seems very... _handy_


----------



## lillyn79

I contacted my SA about a Furbi yesterday, (after being upset about my Camelon transferring color into my red wallet) and she asked which I wanted: plain or silk?

I told her I wasn't aware of there being two styles, so she sent me a picture of the silk Furbi and I love the new look!!!!

I assume since it's all silk it will be lighter than canvas...I will update when I get my hands on it!!!


----------



## TankerToad

lillyn79 said:


> I contacted my SA about a Furbi yesterday, (after being upset about my Camelon transferring color into my red wallet) and she asked which I wanted: plain or silk?
> 
> I told her I wasn't aware of there being two styles, so she sent me a picture of the silk Furbi and I love the new look of it!!!!
> 
> I assume since it's all silk it will be lighter than canvas...I will update when I get my hands on it!!!


Wow!! We look forward to photos!! I also didn't know there was a silk~I have several of the toile (which I love) but the silk sounds dreamy.....


----------



## Suncatcher

TankerToad said:


> Some beautiful things from our graceful MaiTai
> including the new black and toile B35 insert


Hi TankerToad - I love MaiTai's website and the quality of her inserts look really high.  Can you let us know your review of her insert for the 35 birkin?  Many thanks.


----------



## audreylita

Silk fourbi, can't wait to see it and what color / colors it comes in!


----------



## Mariapia

I have just received  my MaiTai insert for my Birkin 35.
I had ordered  it in Naturel.
It is wonderful and very well made. Lots of pockets, a quilted bottom, wonderful stitching.
The price is reasonable as the insert is French made.
This was very important for me. 
It's made of linen and is lightweight.
And  Mai Tai is a lovely person to deal with!


----------



## Suncatcher

Thanks Mariapia - i am happy to see that it is lightweight, which is my biggest concern!


----------



## lulilu

I have MT's picotin insert for my GM picotin.  I chose aubergine for my sanguine picotin and it looks and works great.


----------



## ladyblakeney

kewave said:


> What color did you order? Any pic?
> I have it sent to my mom's address, won't get to see it till July...can't wait...who would have thought that one would be so excited with a bag insert...only MT's stuff has such effect



Hi! I bought the aubergine color. I will try to send u a picture.  I will now order the black/white one as well!


----------



## Serva1

Great tread, thank you all for sharing info and pics. I need a baginsert for my B35 etoupe (I have a fourbi for the B30 but it´s too small for a B35), so after consideration I will now go and order a MT (possibly 2). Will share you pics when I get them


----------



## Sammy Royal

TankerToad said:


> Wow!! We look forward to photos!! I also didn't know there was a silk~I have several of the toile (which I love) but the silk sounds dreamy.....





audreylita said:


> Silk fourbi, can't wait to see it and what color / colors it comes in!




The special edition silk Fourbi is, indeed, dreamy!! It comes in two sizes - exactly as the normal Fourbi. Both have the Carré en Cravats design. GM comes in ocean blue/red, PM is "flamingo". The inside for both is orange fabric which is waterresistent. At the sides are the usual small barenia patches. They are both really beautiful!  I got the smaller one and hope to post pics soon!  (If you looking for the Soie Cool of last season you will find the cws that I am trying to describe above).


----------



## duckiee

gloriajk said:


> I just had an insert made for my Kelly 32 Sellier from DivideAndConquer. When I initiated contact, Connie wrote *the usual size she makes for the Kelly 32 is 11" x 4.25" x 5"H*. I went for a slightly reduced width because the leather of my Kelly is quite stiff and Sellier seems less roomy than Retourne. *My dimensions were: 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H*. I can access all the original pockets. I also followed Connie's suggestion and opted for the flexible ends so the bag would close perfectly. The insert has arrived and I am completely satisfied.



Hi do you have any pictures. Are you still liking the organizer?


----------



## madisonmamaw

Hi lovelies, 

I have had great experience with Connie from DnC
I would like to recommend another option

Samoga felt organizers made with felt.
the feel is softer on the hand
and more customization available =)

the shop is located in south korea
but I got the package in dc no problem

hope this provides an alternative for those looking for inserts
happy organizing!!


----------



## mochaccino

duckiee said:


> Hi do you have any pictures. Are you still liking the organizer?




Jumping in because I saw the pm and stole a spy shot:



It's quite adorable! The code is H067591CKAA and it's $840 (price not as adorable...)


----------



## Gixxer

mochaccino said:


> Jumping in because I saw the pm and stole a spy shot:
> View attachment 2643709
> 
> 
> It's quite adorable! The code is H067591CKAA and it's $840 (price not as adorable...)



Thank you for posting this dear *mochaccino*!!!!! It's beautiful!


----------



## kewave

mochaccino said:


> Jumping in because I saw the pm and stole a spy shot:
> View attachment 2643709
> 
> 
> It's quite adorable! The code is H067591CKAA and it's $840 (price not as adorable...)



Thanks for posting this. 
The prints, colors and design are too busy, not my cup of tea. That price point is too much for me to stomach too!


----------



## brage9

It looks fantastic and I like the thought of having silk in my bag. Am a little confused, is this limited edition? Will all H stores be able to get them?


----------



## Love Of My Life

mochaccino said:


> Jumping in because I saw the pm and stole a spy shot:
> View attachment 2643709
> 
> 
> It's quite adorable! The code is H067591CKAA and it's $840 (price not as adorable...)


 

This is quite lovely..


----------



## Love-Vintage

madisonmamaw said:


> Hi lovelies,
> 
> I have had great experience with Connie from DnC
> I would like to recommend another option
> 
> Samoga felt organizers made with felt.
> the feel is softer on the hand
> and more customization available =)
> 
> the shop is located in south korea
> but I got the package in dc no problem
> 
> hope this provides an alternative for those looking for inserts
> happy organizing!!



Just visited their facebook page. 

It looks very clean, modern and structured. 

Is this crush-able? Do you still love it?

Many thanks!


----------



## Sammy Royal

brage9 said:


> It looks fantastic and I like the thought of having silk in my bag. Am a little confused, is this limited edition? Will all H stores be able to get them?



My SA called it "special edition" but at least in Europe it seems to be limited as well. It was not easy to find it. Pricewise it is EUR 550 for the PM Fourbi (see below) and EUR 750 for GM, so, compared to the US (and the current exchange rate a little less but still...). I had, however, no choice really as I have the Soie Cool in the same design. No question that I had to get it...


----------



## Kitty S.

Sammy Royal said:


> My SA called it "special edition" but at least in Europe it seems to be limited as well. It was not easy to find it. Pricewise it is EUR 550 for the PM Fourbi (see below) and EUR 750 for GM, so, compared to the US (and the current exchange rate a little less but still...). I had, however, no choice really as I have the Soie Cool in the same design. No question that I had to get it...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645909




Aww, that's a perfect match! You really had "no choice" &#128523;


----------



## Sammy Royal

Kitty S. said:


> Aww, that's a perfect match! You really had "no choice" &#128523;



Dear *Kitty S.*! Thank you so much!  Yes, you are right... No choice at all!!


----------



## flowerboy

Very pretty


----------



## Tiphaine

Sammy Royal said:


> My SA called it "special edition" but at least in Europe it seems to be limited as well. It was not easy to find it. Pricewise it is EUR 550 for the PM Fourbi (see below) and EUR 750 for GM, so, compared to the US (and the current exchange rate a little less but still...). I had, however, no choice really as I have the Soie Cool in the same design. No question that I had to get it...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645908
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645909





This is amazing! Congrats on such a lovely find, it was meant to be for you  


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Gixxer

Sammy Royal said:


> My SA called it "special edition" but at least in Europe it seems to be limited as well. It was not easy to find it. Pricewise it is EUR 550 for the PM Fourbi (see below) and EUR 750 for GM, so, compared to the US (and the current exchange rate a little less but still...). I had, however, no choice really as I have the Soie Cool in the same design. No question that I had to get it...
> 
> View attachment 2645907
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645908
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645909



Love this. I again didn't see your reply until now from the DS thread but it is perfect for the Soie Cool too, you must be thrilled! There was absolutely no choice but to get it!


----------



## brage9

Sammy Royal said:


> My SA called it "special edition" but at least in Europe it seems to be limited as well. It was not easy to find it. Pricewise it is EUR 550 for the PM Fourbi (see below) and EUR 750 for GM, so, compared to the US (and the current exchange rate a little less but still...). I had, however, no choice really as I have the Soie Cool in the same design. No question that I had to get it...
> 
> View attachment 2645907
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645908
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645909


It is very very nice. I have to go hunting!


----------



## Suncatcher

It is very, very nice but too pricey for me!


----------



## Sammy Royal

flowerboy said:


> Very pretty




Thank you, dear *flowerboy*! 



Tiphaine said:


> This is amazing! Congrats on such a lovely find, it was meant to be for you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Dear *Tiphaine*! Thank you so much! Yes, this is what I feel, too... 



Gixxer said:


> Love this. I again didn't see your reply until now from the DS thread but it is perfect for the Soie Cool too, you must be thrilled! There was absolutely no choice but to get it!




Dear *Gixxer*! Yes.... You are right! And I am still thrilled! As you know, I had a hard time deciding whether to take the PM or GM but really feel that I took the right decision in the end. 



brage9 said:


> It is very very nice. I have to go hunting!




Good luck and successful hunt, dear *brage9*! Please keep us posted!



MrsJDS said:


> It is very, very nice but too pricey for me!




Dear *MrsJDS*! This is what I thought as well... However, I am using it every day now and loving it! So, I still feel it is worth the money in the end. As my DH said, I paid a lot more money in the past for things that made a lot less sense... Whatever he means!


----------



## Fabfashion

NestGirl said:


> View attachment 2584719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The quality of the insert is wonderful and I love how the bag holds it's shape!  I highly recommend these beautiful inserts.


Your bag and insert look great! Makes me want to get a Pico.  I've been hesitant about getting unlined bags but these inserts may just tip the scale the other way. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fabfashion

Sammy Royal said:


> My SA called it "special edition" but at least in Europe it seems to be limited as well. It was not easy to find it. Pricewise it is EUR 550 for the PM Fourbi (see below) and EUR 750 for GM, so, compared to the US (and the current exchange rate a little less but still...). I had, however, no choice really as I have the Soie Cool in the same design. No question that I had to get it...
> 
> View attachment 2645907
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645908
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645909


Wow, it's so pretty! Would make me feel happy whenever I look inside my bag.  I could carry it on its own.


----------



## Fabfashion

I recently ordered 5 inserts after reading this thread (thanks for the info, everyone!). Connie at D&C was lovely and made me inserts for my K35 retourne, 32 HAC, 26 So Kelly and Chanel Portebello. The one for my So Kelly didn't work out so well only because if you look at the bottom of the So Kelly, it's not a complete oval, it's shaped almost like an outline of figure "8". I was hoping the oval insert would help keep the shape of my clemence So K as it slouches a bit at the bottom but it's just not fitted enough as it was hard to measure the funny shape. The organizer itself is very nice and works great but just not as a shaper I was hoping for.

The one I've been meaning to share is the one for my 30 Lindy. I had a hard time finding an insert for it and Connie couldn't make me one that would be less than 5" high. With the fold in the middle, I needed something about 4.25"H to make sure the bag can still fold. I found BABCIM on Etsy.com and she made me one that is 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H. It's soft but sturdy. There's a removable bottom insert that's moderately stiff. The workmanship is wonderful. I ordered purple and it goes very well with my prune L. The actual color is the one of the insert on its own.


----------



## looking4kelly

I am going to try this for my Lindy. 
But I LOVE Samorgas - they are great and give good structure and organizing and they can even do a PM Picotin-friendly one.  MaiTai has a pretty one which is beautifully crafted too. Gorgeous fabric.


----------



## looking4kelly

lesboitesorange said:


> Does anyone know if the small Fourbi works inside the Pico PM? I want to buy a Pico in PM, or MM if I can find one. If I buy the MM, I will buy MaiTai's insert, but if not I would love to know whether or not the small Fourbi works inside a PM!



The best thing I found for the pico pm is from samorga. They will do one for you to fit. Ask to not have the outside pockets (not necessary) and to eliminate one bottle holder (curved ) from inside. This reduces any excess bulk.Size is good and the felt is light and holds the bag in shape...and very very well made. I bought orange and it is a perfect match for my pico so you'd never know it is there if just looking from a couple of feet away. And cheap! My pm fourbi just is not a great fit.


----------



## NestGirl

Fabfashion said:


> Your bag and insert look great! Makes me want to get a Pico.  I've been hesitant about getting unlined bags but these inserts may just tip the scale the other way. Thanks for sharing!



I thought I was done with the Picos for now but the insert is tipping the scales for me as well!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Fabfashion said:


> I recently ordered 5 inserts after reading this thread (thanks for the info, everyone!). Connie at D&C was lovely and made me inserts for my K35 retourne, 32 HAC, 26 So Kelly and Chanel Portebello. The one for my So Kelly didn't work out so well only because if you look at the bottom of the So Kelly, it's not a complete oval, it's shaped almost like an outline of figure "8". I was hoping the oval insert would help keep the shape of my clemence So K as it slouches a bit at the bottom but it's just not fitted enough as it was hard to measure the funny shape. The organizer itself is very nice and works great but just not as a shaper I was hoping for.
> 
> The one I've been meaning to share is the one for my 30 Lindy. I had a hard time finding an insert for it and Connie couldn't make me one that would be less than 5" high. With the fold in the middle, I needed something about 4.25"H to make sure the bag can still fold. I found BABCIM on Etsy.com and she made me one that is 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H. It's soft but sturdy. There's a removable bottom insert that's moderately stiff. The workmanship is wonderful. I ordered purple and it goes very well with my prune L. The actual color is the one of the insert on its own.



This looks wonderful! Fitting perfectly!! A great find!


----------



## Sammy Royal

Fabfashion said:


> Wow, it's so pretty! Would make me feel happy whenever I look inside my bag.  I could carry it on its own.



Dear *Fabfashion*! Thank you so much!! You are, indeed, describing this perfectly...


----------



## QuelleFromage

I have MaiTai's Birkin insert on order, but I am torn on a Kelly insert. I just want something to protect the interior of K28s....I don't think I need extra pockets, etc.  A 28 just isn't that roomy. Does anyone have a shot of the Divide & Conquer Kelly inserts in a bag?  TIA!!


----------



## Blue Rain

QuelleFromage said:


> I have MaiTai's Birkin insert on order, but I am torn on a Kelly insert. I just want something to protect the interior of K28s....I don't think I need extra pockets, etc.  A 28 just isn't that roomy. Does anyone have a shot of the Divide & Conquer Kelly inserts in a bag?  TIA!!



My experience with Devide&Conquer with my Kelly was one level less than perfect. I'm not going to elaborate on their great products and quality, but the only problem that made me diss their insert after 1 week of use in my K33 was because it didn't fit well. It was about the shape of the insert - rectangular. The walls are quite rigid. Because the design didn't take in to account the typical shape of K that tapers upward, the top rim of the insert waves so much that it reduces the space inside the bag. If they can fix this problem, I will buy their insert again.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Blue Rain said:


> My experience with Devide&Conquer with my Kelly was one level less than perfect. I'm not going to elaborate on their great products and quality, but the only problem that made me diss their insert after 1 week of use in my K33 was because it didn't fit well. It was about the shape of the insert - rectangular. The walls are quite rigid. Because the design didn't take in to account the typical shape of K that tapers upward, the top rim of the insert waves so much that it reduces the space inside the bag. If they can fix this problem, I will buy their insert again.


That's exactly my concern. Even in retourné, a 28 in box (both my 28s are box) is very structured. D&C doesn't show the Kelly 28 insert and it is hard to imagine from their photos.


----------



## RyukkuX

I don't have a k28 but this is a k35 with a D&C insert with flexible ends. The bottom edge of the sides is slightly diverted and the ends are flexible which allows it to fold in naturally with the shape of the bag. Does not leave an unsightly line even when bag is closed. It does take up some room but I don't find it excessively so but the k35 I presume is much bigger than a k28. Hopefully this helps somewhat but maybe someone who has one in a k28 will chime in.


----------



## Fabfashion

RyukkuX said:


> I don't have a k28 but this is a k35 with a D&C insert with flexible ends. The bottom edge of the sides is slightly diverted and the ends are flexible which allows it to fold in naturally with the shape of the bag. Does not leave an unsightly line even when bag is closed. It does take up some room but I don't find it excessively so but the k35 I presume is much bigger than a k28. Hopefully this helps somewhat but maybe someone who has one in a k28 will chime in.
> 
> View attachment 2652519


My D&C insert is the same as RyukkuX for 35 K retourne and have not had any problems but I only took it out once. I mainly ordered it to keep from scratching the interior leather and to keep the clemence from slouching down the road. The flexible sides make it easy for the bag to close. Connie will custom for you if you don't want pockets/want bigger or smaller pockets, different height, etc. She always asks for the inside dimensions of your bag just to make sure.


----------



## QuelleFromage

RyukkuX said:


> I don't have a k28 but this is a k35 with a D&C insert with flexible ends. The bottom edge of the sides is slightly diverted and the ends are flexible which allows it to fold in naturally with the shape of the bag. Does not leave an unsightly line even when bag is closed. It does take up some room but I don't find it excessively so but the k35 I presume is much bigger than a k28. Hopefully this helps somewhat but maybe someone who has one in a k28 will chime in.
> 
> View attachment 2652519





Fabfashion said:


> My D&C insert is the same as RyukkuX for 35 K retourne and have not had any problems but I only took it out once. I mainly ordered it to keep from scratching the interior leather and to keep the clemence from slouching down the road. The flexible sides make it easy for the bag to close. Connie will custom for you if you don't want pockets/want bigger or smaller pockets, different height, etc. She always asks for the inside dimensions of your bag just to make sure.



I can definitely see an insert in a K35 but the 28 is so small....D&C says she is backed up already, will she really customize?
If I were better with sewing, I would take an unsalvageable scarf and sew a silk lining myself


----------



## Fabfashion

QuelleFromage said:


> I can definitely see an insert in a K35 but the 28 is so small....D&C says she is backed up already, will she really customize?
> If I were better with sewing, I would take an unsalvageable scarf and sew a silk lining myself



She made me custom inserts for my 32 HAC, 26 So Kelly and a Chanel Portobello. That was 2 months ago. She did say it could take up to 4-5 weeks but they were done in 2 weeks. If you don't need stiffed sides like the ones from D&C, then I'd suggest BABCIM on etsy. She made me an insert for my Lindy and I'm about to order another 2 from her.


----------



## Julide

Fabfashion said:


> She made me custom inserts for my 32 HAC, 26 So Kelly and a Chanel Portobello. That was 2 months ago. She did say it could take up to 4-5 weeks but they were done in 2 weeks. If you don't need stiffed sides like the ones from D&C, then I'd suggest BABCIM on etsy. She made me an insert for my Lindy and I'm about to order another 2 from her.



Hi *FabFashion*!Did you order a specific size on BABCIM or does she have a pre made insert size for a lindy? TIA!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Julide said:


> Hi *FabFashion*!Did you order a specific size on BABCIM or does she have a pre made insert size for a lindy? TIA!!



Hi Julide, Mary custom made an insert for my 30 Lindy. It was the first time she made one but she should have a pattern for it now. Here's the description of the insert: Solid Purple purse organizer, size 10" long by 4.5 inches wide by 4.25  high.  Inside pockets only.  Rigid removable insert to match, flexible  top.  HTH!


----------



## Julide

Fabfashion said:


> Hi Julide, Mary custom made an insert for my 30 Lindy. It was the first time she made one but she should have a pattern for it now. Here's the description of the insert: Solid Purple purse organizer, size 10" long by 4.5 inches wide by 4.25  high.  Inside pockets only.  Rigid removable insert to match, flexible  top.  HTH!


----------



## Fabfashion

Julide said:


>



You're very welcome!


----------



## bibivi1

audreylita said:


> I am so glad you mentioned the 'light lavender scent' in your copy.  I was looking into her inserts but I don't ever use fragrance and definitely would not want a fragrance anything inside my birkins.  So really, thank you so much for mentioning that!


Just to confirm MaiTai insert for Birkin 35 has no scent.  It has lots of pockets is lightweight and quite rigid but not too rigid if that makes sense. I have it for about 3 weeks now and love it. 
I use it with Birkin 35 but tried with Birkin 40 and it worked quite well.


----------



## citrus

lillyn79 said:


> I just became very dissatisfied with the Cameleon organizer.  I got a new Bearn in rouge casaque  about a month ago (I used to have a black wallet), i've been taking caring of it so it won't get scratched by my keys and what not, but I just noticed yesterday that the corners were black from the black organizer...  I was so upset!!!!  I took it today to the Hermes store and had the sellier clean it up a little bit.  She was able to get some off, but I can still see the a little bit of the black....And they also collapse!  I don't like it anymore.  I wouldn't recommend it...
> 
> My soufre silk in wallet has purple marks on the bottom and after think there was a pen or something leaking in my organiser I have realised it is coming off my purple cameleon organiser that is about 2 years old. Very disappointed.


----------



## Mariapia

bibivi1 said:


> Just to confirm MaiTai insert for Birkin 35 has no scent. It has lots of pockets is lightweight and quite rigid but not too rigid if that makes sense. I have it for about 3 weeks now and love it.
> I use it with Birkin 35 but tried with Birkin 40 and it worked quite well.


 
I have had mine for a few weeks as well and I love it too.


----------



## Leah

Thank you to the ladies who posted their experiences with one of the brands mentioned here, Chameleon. I was given a Chameleon insert as a gift but it's good to be warned about the color transfer.

I have a D&C insert which I use on some of my floopy birkins. It's great! If anyone is looking for a VERY FIRM insert which will help floopy birkins or kellys stay up, Connie's inserts do the job! I'll post a few pics soon.


----------



## Rouge H

I have used Chameleon Inserts for years all colors and sizes and never had any color transfer in my bags. For those that have perhaps contacting Kathy to let her know would be helpful. It may have been a bad dye lot.


----------



## Kitty S.

Which insert do you use for Evelyne PM? I have seen chameleon small and medium mentioned before; not sure which one really fits?? Any other option? TIA!


----------



## Pazdzernika

citrus said:


> lillyn79 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just became very dissatisfied with the Cameleon organizer.  I got a new Bearn in rouge casaque  about a month ago (I used to have a black wallet), i've been taking caring of it so it won't get scratched by my keys and what not, but I just noticed yesterday that the corners were black from the black organizer...  I was so upset!!!!  I took it today to the Hermes store and had the sellier clean it up a little bit.  She was able to get some off, but I can still see the a little bit of the black....And they also collapse!  I don't like it anymore.  I wouldn't recommend it...
> 
> 
> 
> My soufre silk in wallet has purple marks on the bottom and after think there was a pen or something leaking in my organiser I have realised it is coming off my purple cameleon organiser that is about 2 years old. Very disappointed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's insane that it stained your SLGs.  Did it transfer dye onto the interior of the bag itself? I could spare an SLG but my bag! ::
Click to expand...


----------



## Rouge H

Kitty S. said:


> Which insert do you use for Evelyne PM? I have seen chameleon small and medium mentioned before; not sure which one really fits?? Any other option? TIA!



I use Purses to Go they fit perfectly in my Evelyne PM's.


----------



## catsinthebag

another tPF-er asked me to post photos of my small Fourbi with Evelyne PM, so here you go!
First, the Fourbi in front of the Evie for size comparison:



and here's the Fourbi inside the Evelyne PM. I pushed the insert all the way to one side, so you can see there is room for a small water bottle or umbrella. I usually put my sunglasses case on top and that pretty much fills it up!


----------



## crystal3180

catsinthebag said:


> another tPF-er asked me to post photos of my small Fourbi with Evelyne PM, so here you go!
> First, the Fourbi in front of the Evie for size comparison:
> View attachment 2672393
> 
> 
> and here's the Fourbi inside the Evelyne PM. I pushed the insert all the way to one side, so you can see there is room for a small water bottle or umbrella. I usually put my sunglasses case on top and that pretty much fills it up!
> View attachment 2672397







   thank you so much! Do you think the Fourbi GM would be better to fill the bag?


----------



## catsinthebag

crystal3180 said:


> thank you so much! Do you think the Fourbi GM would be better to fill the bag?



I don't know. It may be too big. I got the PM because it fit my 32 Kelly like a glove, but I like the way it fits the Evie as well. The GM seemed substantially bigger, but maybe another member has one and can chime in.

If you're ordering from the H website,  I believe they accept returns (unlike the boutiques that are store credit only). So you could order both and return the one that doesn't work best.


----------



## audreylita

catsinthebag said:


> another tPF-er asked me to post photos of my small Fourbi with Evelyne PM, so here you go!
> First, the Fourbi in front of the Evie for size comparison:
> View attachment 2672393
> 
> 
> and here's the Fourbi inside the Evelyne PM. I pushed the insert all the way to one side, so you can see there is room for a small water bottle or umbrella. I usually put my sunglasses case on top and that pretty much fills it up!
> View attachment 2672397



It never occurred to me to put the fourbi in an evelyn.  Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## crystal3180

catsinthebag said:


> I don't know. It may be too big. I got the PM because it fit my 32 Kelly like a glove, but I like the way it fits the Evie as well. The GM seemed substantially bigger, but maybe another member has one and can chime in.
> 
> If you're ordering from the H website,  I believe they accept returns (unlike the boutiques that are store credit only). So you could order both and return the one that doesn't work best.


super! thank you very much for your advice, I'll rather take the small


----------



## catsinthebag

audreylita said:


> It never occurred to me to put the fourbi in an evelyn.  Thanks for the great idea!



Glad to help! I need the extra organization. Plus, if you wear your Evie with the H showing, you get  Hermes toile showing through the holes like a lining.


----------



## Kitty S.

catsinthebag said:


> another tPF-er asked me to post photos of my small Fourbi with Evelyne PM, so here you go!
> First, the Fourbi in front of the Evie for size comparison:
> View attachment 2672393
> 
> 
> and here's the Fourbi inside the Evelyne PM. I pushed the insert all the way to one side, so you can see there is room for a small water bottle or umbrella. I usually put my sunglasses case on top and that pretty much fills it up!
> View attachment 2672397



Thanks for the photos! It's truly pictures are worth a thousand words.
It's also great to know that it fits both K32 and Evelyne. Thanks for the intel!


----------



## HerLuv

I know one member here had one specially made for the evelyne.


----------



## HerLuv

Nicolas' Mommy said:


> I had the insert for my Evelyne made tall enough to go about 1/2 inch above the "H"  perforation so that the entire "H" is backed by the insert peeking through. In my case, the insert is hot pink and my Evelyn is Orange so if you look closely you will see the pink peeking through the perforation. However, it is not so noticeable that you could see the pink across a room or anything and if you didn't look closely you probably wouldn't notice the insert through the perforation. My Evelyn is the GM size and I faint the Divide and Conquer canvas insert to be really comfortable as if fits the inside of my bag perfectly. I had the inside made with a few pockets so after using it for about a week I can just reach down into the insert and grab what I need quickly without having to dig around the bottom of my bag, if that makes sense. For example, I reach down in the left side pocket for my house keys and into the right front pocket for my small credit card holder. My wallet lays flat across the bottom and my car FOB is tucked in the middle back pocket. I hope that helps!



Dear Nicolas' Mommy, do you mind sharing pictures of the Evelyne insert. Would love to order one. Thank you


----------



## marbella8

Sorry if this has been answered, but in what ways do they inserts help? I have 2 Evelynes and am always afraid of getting the insides dirty. TIA


----------



## catsinthebag

Kitty S. said:


> Thanks for the photos! It's truly pictures are worth a thousand words.
> It's also great to know that it fits both K32 and Evelyne. Thanks for the intel!



You're welcome --  I'm glad it was helpful!


----------



## catsinthebag

marbella8 said:


> Sorry if this has been answered, but in what ways do they inserts help? I have 2 Evelynes and am always afraid of getting the insides dirty. TIA



Well, speaking for myself only, an insert helps with organization, especially in bags that have few or no interior pockets. Some people use them to help a bag keep its structure if it's a floppy leather. I don't really worry about the inside of my Evelyne getting dirty since it's a pretty dark leather, but the Fourbi is totally worth it to me for protecting the leather lining of my Kelly's. I can stick a pen in one of the Fourbi pockets, and my keys in another, and not worry about the inside of the bag getting scratched or marked.


----------



## marbella8

catsinthebag said:


> Well, speaking for myself only, an insert helps with organization, especially in bags that have few or no interior pockets. Some people use them to help a bag keep its structure if it's a floppy leather. I don't really worry about the inside of my Evelyne getting dirty since it's a pretty dark leather, but the Fourbi is totally worth it to me for protecting the leather lining of my Kelly's. I can stick a pen in one of the Fourbi pockets, and my keys in another, and not worry about the inside of the bag getting scratched or marked.



Thank you, that's very helpful. I have to go to south coast and ask to see one and see how it fits into my bags.


----------



## Suncatcher

Sammy Royal said:


> Thank you, dear *flowerboy*!
> 
> 
> 
> Dear *Tiphaine*! Thank you so much! Yes, this is what I feel, too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear *Gixxer*! Yes.... You are right! And I am still thrilled! As you know, I had a hard time deciding whether to take the PM or GM but really feel that I took the right decision in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck and successful hunt, dear *brage9*! Please keep us posted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear *MrsJDS*! This is what I thought as well... However, I am using it every day now and loving it! So, I still feel it is worth the money in the end. As my DH said, I paid a lot more money in the past for things that made a lot less sense... Whatever he means!


Haha eating my words now as I just purchased a silk fourbi offered to me and love it!!!


----------



## madisonmamaw

MrsJDS said:


> Haha eating my words now as I just purchased a silk fourbi offered to me and love it!!!



i called and asked for a silk fourbi earlier today
cant wait


----------



## ladyjane 963

I have the Fourbi small size that I use for my B 30 and Kellys 28, 

Have just got a B 35 so just received MaiTai purse inserts for it in Natural and one for my Picotin in the bi-color  Black/Natural, both are perfect fits and are made well. highly recemend


----------



## Suncatcher

madisonmamaw said:


> i called and asked for a silk fourbi earlier today
> cant wait


It's great.  It's like a jewel within my bag.  I love reaching into my bag!




Good luck getting your hands on one!


----------



## Sammy Royal

MrsJDS said:


> Haha eating my words now as I just purchased a silk fourbi offered to me and love it!!!



:lolots: How could one not love it...? So glad hearing this!! 



MrsJDS said:


> It's great.  It's like a jewel within my bag.  I love reaching into my bag!
> 
> Good luck getting your hands on one!



Very well said...  Feeling exactly the same way!!!


----------



## Sammy Royal

madisonmamaw said:


> i called and asked for a silk fourbi earlier today
> cant wait



Good luck and keep our small silk Fourbi fan club posted...!  You will love this one!  Promise!


----------



## TankerToad

MaiTai two tone insert for a birkin 35


----------



## TankerToad

One more pic


----------



## Gixxer

Sammy Royal said:


> My SA called it "special edition" but at least in Europe it seems to be limited as well. It was not easy to find it. Pricewise it is EUR 550 for the PM Fourbi (see below) and EUR 750 for GM, so, compared to the US (and the current exchange rate a little less but still...). I had, however, no choice really as I have the Soie Cool in the same design. No question that I had to get it...
> 
> View attachment 2645907
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645908
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645909





OMG we are TWINS!!!! (Finally)  


I ended up with the PM exactly the same as you and they only had this colourway (flamingo/fauve) and I am beyond thrilled. This is even more beautiful in person and I could not think of a better insert for my K32. I'm almost glad they didn't have the bleu saphir combination since I've gone overboard this year with blues (electrique, saphir, Izmir...) and it will look amazing with the chocolat box. The pictures truly do not do the colours or silk justice IMHO and I was able to track it down with the detailed descriptions. I'm disappointed that its going to be raining the next few days so I won't be able to road test!


Many thanks again for the pictures and info


----------



## rosewang924

TankerToad said:


> One more pic


looks like a perfect fit


----------



## Mariapia

rosewang924 said:


> looks like a perfect fit




It´s a perfect fit. I bought mine from MaiTai too a few weeks ago and it´s a great insert!


----------



## Blue Rain

I found that a the small fourbi is too small for a J31. The big fourbi is slightly too tall that the leather ends are up against the bag straps causing my J to not close properly. I have to pull the strings to tighten the fourbi's opening which in turn limits the space in my J. Overall, when the bag is closed, looks like I have a fat J31!  

I wish one day someone will come up with a perfect insert for J and K.


----------



## Fabfashion

TankerToad said:


> One more pic


This looks wonderful, TT!  I really the diamond pattern at the bottom.


----------



## Fabfashion

Blue Rain said:


> I found that a the small fourbi is too small for a J31. The big fourbi is slightly too tall that the leather ends are up against the bag straps causing my J to not close properly. I have to pull the strings to tighten the fourbi's opening which in turn limits the space in my J. Overall, when the bag is closed, looks like I have a fat J31!
> 
> I wish one day someone will come up with a perfect insert for J and K.


Blue Rain, I was having the same issue when researching an insert for my Lindy because the bag folds in the middle. You may have to get a custom one with soft sides but the insert can not be too tall--probably up to may be half the height of your bag so it can close properly. 

Now I need to find another insert for my So Kelly. The one I ordered doesn't fit too well because the bottom looks similar to an outline of a figure 8.


----------



## Blue Rain

Custom made... Ammm... Perhaps I should get in business myself.


----------



## audreylita

I just scored the Hermes silk fourbi's in both sizes.  Will post pictures shortly.


----------



## Fabfashion

audreylita said:


> I just scored the Hermes silk fourbi's in both sizes.  Will post pictures shortly.


Congrats! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Sammy Royal

Gixxer said:


> OMG we are TWINS!!!! (Finally)
> 
> 
> I ended up with the PM exactly the same as you and they only had this colourway (flamingo/fauve) and I am beyond thrilled. This is even more beautiful in person and I could not think of a better insert for my K32. I'm almost glad they didn't have the bleu saphir combination since I've gone overboard this year with blues (electrique, saphir, Izmir...) and it will look amazing with the chocolat box. The pictures truly do not do the colours or silk justice IMHO and I was able to track it down with the detailed descriptions. I'm disappointed that its going to be raining the next few days so I won't be able to road test!
> 
> 
> Many thanks again for the pictures and info



Dear *Gixxer*! So glad that you found this beauty finally and that you are as thrilled with it as I am!!!  It is absolutely great using it! You will surely love it!! Hope the sun will be shining again soon for you, K32 and Fourbi PM!


----------



## Sammy Royal

audreylita said:


> I just scored the Hermes silk fourbi's in both sizes.  Will post pictures shortly.



Congrats, dear *audreylita*!!!  And welcome to the Silk Fourbi Fan Club!  It will be great seeing both silkies again side by side!


----------



## Blue Rain

Just ordered a maitai insert for my B35. I didn't realize that this is a non-US based company. For those who already bought one, how long did it take to get yours?


----------



## BalLVLover

I also picked up the small silk fourbi and I'm so happy.  I have the canvas ones but they are so heavy I rarely use them, the silk is so much lighter. I am now on the hunt for the large size.


----------



## Kitty S.

Not sure if this is OT, but just want to share that my K32 insert from D&C also fits in my small Longchamp Le Pilage tote. Hope this is helpful to someone &#128522;


----------



## Kitty S.

audreylita said:


> I just scored the Hermes silk fourbi's in both sizes.  Will post pictures shortly.




Love to see pics! I wonder how many different silk patterns do they come in?




BalLVLover said:


> I also picked up the small silk fourbi and I'm so happy.  I have the canvas ones but they are so heavy I rarely use them, the silk is so much lighter. I am now on the hunt for the large size.




This is the first time I have heard the canvas fourbi being heavy. I take it that means they add weight to your bags? Great info, thanks! 
Glad to hear the silk fourbi is working out better for you. Keep us posted of your updated experiences. 
Again, I am curious how many silk patterns do they come in. So if you don't mind, pics please!


----------



## TahoeBlue

Blue Rain said:


> Just ordered a maitai insert for my B35. I didn't realize that this is a non-US based company. For those who already bought one, how long did it take to get yours?



I haven't bought an insert (yet ) from MaiTai, but have made several purchases of other items from her in the past.  I think the longest I've waited for delivery was 10 days.  It'll be worth the wait!


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> Blue Rain, I was having the same issue when researching an insert for my Lindy because the bag folds in the middle. You may have to get a custom one with soft sides but the insert can not be too tall--probably up to may be half the height of your bag so it can close properly.
> 
> Now I need to find another insert for my So Kelly. The one I ordered doesn't fit too well because the bottom looks similar to an outline of a figure 8.


I find that my GM silk fourbi fits well in my Lindy 34.  I also use my GM silk fourbi in my Kelly 32, although I had to take out a couple of items (otherwise it is too thick).  I'm loving it!!!!


----------



## Blue Rain

For people in the US who have bought MaiTai inserts, how long did it take to get yours?


----------



## livethelake

Blue Rain said:


> Just ordered a maitai insert for my B35. I didn't realize that this is a non-US based company. For those who already bought one, how long did it take to get yours?





Blue Rain said:


> For people in the US who have bought MaiTai inserts, how long did it take to get yours?




Mine took about a week.  She will provide you with a tracking number so you can follow it's progress


----------



## Blue Rain

livethelake said:


> Mine took about a week.  She will provide you with a tracking number so you can follow it's progress



thank you.


----------



## BalLVLover

Kitty S. said:


> Love to see pics! I wonder how many different silk patterns do they come in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first time I have heard the canvas fourbi being heavy. I take it that means they add weight to your bags? Great info, thanks!
> Glad to hear the silk fourbi is working out better for you. Keep us posted of your updated experiences.
> Again, I am curious how many silk patterns do they come in. So if you don't mind, pics please!




Yes, the canvas ones add weight to my bags and lately I just don't feel like carrying anything overly heavy, so I'm leaning toward using only my smaller bags as well. As far as I know they only come in the Carré en Cravates print but I think the come in two color ways (orange in the small, blue in the large). I'll post a pic later today.


----------



## audreylita

Silk fourbi's.  The small one is blush/fauve and the large one with the inside zipper is bleu ocean/fauve.   The interiors seem to be a bit plasticized or something, they will defnitinely be resistant to staining.  Nice!


----------



## bakeacookie

How much are the silk inserts?


----------



## palmbeachpink

audreylita said:


> Silk fourbi's.  The small one is blush/fauve and the large one with the inside zipper is bleu ocean/fauve.   The interiors seem to be a bit plasticized or something, they will defnitinely be resistant to staining.  Nice!



SO PRETTY!! thanks for great pics! is the inside similar to the karo?


----------



## audreylita

bakeacookie said:


> How much are the silk inserts?



The small size was $840 and the large was $1,150 USD.



palmbeachpink said:


> SO PRETTY!! thanks for great pics! is the inside similar to the karo?



Just did a side by side comparison and the karo interior is very silky smooth and the inside of the fourbi is definitely more of a plastic.  I got them at our local boutique.


----------



## bakeacookie

audreylita said:


> The small size was $840 and the large was $1,150 USD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just did a side by side comparison and the karo interior is very silky smooth and the inside of the fourbi is definitely more of a plastic.  I got them at our local boutique.




Thank you! They're absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Kitty S.

BalLVLover said:


> Yes, the canvas ones add weight to my bags and lately I just don't feel like carrying anything overly heavy, so I'm leaning toward using only my smaller bags as well. As far as I know they only come in the Carré en Cravates print but I think the come in two color ways (orange in the small, blue in the large). I'll post a pic later today.







audreylita said:


> Silk fourbi's.  The small one is blush/fauve and the large one with the inside zipper is bleu ocean/fauve.   The interiors seem to be a bit plasticized or something, they will defnitinely be resistant to staining.  Nice!




Thank you both for the info on the prints and colors. One more question, does the insert give your bag structures like the canvas ones, even though it's made of soft silk? I start to feel that even though I like how my D&C insert provides supports for my K, it may be too rigid on the sides, especially when the straps are drawn (the leathers don't fold quite naturally on the two sides). I am looking for a balanced alternative.


----------



## audreylita

Kitty S. said:


> Thank you both for the info on the prints and colors. One more question, does the insert give your bag structures like the canvas ones, even though it's made of soft silk? I start to feel that even though I like how my D&C insert provides supports for my K, it may be too rigid on the sides, especially when the straps are drawn (the leathers don't fold quite naturally on the two sides). I am looking for a balanced alternative.



I've customized by D&C inserts, they were too rigid on the top for my bags so I modified them and now they're fine.  I prefer bag inserts with no shape so they won't alter my bags in any way, shape or form.  

I haven't used my new silkies yet but they are soft so I'm not worried about any issues.  Plus, they're really pretty!


----------



## BalLVLover

Kitty S. said:


> Thank you both for the info on the prints and colors. One more question, does the insert give your bag structures like the canvas ones, even though it's made of soft silk? I start to feel that even though I like how my D&C insert provides supports for my K, it may be too rigid on the sides, especially when the straps are drawn (the leathers don't fold quite naturally on the two sides). I am looking for a balanced alternative.




 I'm using the small one in a 32 kelly or 30 birkin right now. Inside the main pocket I have a karo and a bearn which kind of fills it up, but the k32 still closes with no problem and there are no bulges even with the fourbi outside pockets full and a few other things inside the bag. There is room on either side of the K32 with the insert so the sides fold in as they should. The insert itself seems to have just a little bit of structure (maybe from the lining Audreylita described). In the k picture there is also a mini Ulysse and lipstick holder inside the bag.

ATTACH]2693303[/ATTACH]


----------



## BalLVLover

audreylita said:


> Silk fourbi's.  The small one is blush/fauve and the large one with the inside zipper is bleu ocean/fauve.   The interiors seem to be a bit plasticized or something, they will defnitinely be resistant to staining.  Nice!




Thanks for the pics, I can't wait to get my hands on the larger one.


----------



## Fabfashion

I saw from the list that Chemeleon medium will fit Plume 28. If anyone here uses it, could you please let me know how well it fits. I'm ordering a couple of things from Divide & Conquer and wondering if I should get one made for my plume. If the Chameleon works well then I can try that. My bag's inside dimension is 9.5" x 3.5" and the insert is 8" x 4"--just wants to make sure it fits properly. BTW, do you use the structured or non-structured one? TIA!


----------



## Kitty S.

BalLVLover said:


> I'm using the small one in a 32 kelly or 30 birkin right now. Inside the main pocket I have a karo and a bearn which kind of fills it up, but the k32 still closes with no problem and there are no bulges even with the fourbi outside pockets full and a few other things inside the bag. There is room on either side of the K32 with the insert so the sides fold in as they should. The insert itself seems to have just a little bit of structure (maybe from the lining Audreylita described). In the k picture there is also a mini Ulysse and lipstick holder inside the bag.
> 
> ATTACH]2693303[/ATTACH]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2693304





audreylita said:


> I've customized by D&C inserts, they were too rigid on the top for my bags so I modified them and now they're fine.  I prefer bag inserts with no shape so they won't alter my bags in any way, shape or form.
> 
> I haven't used my new silkies yet but they are soft so I'm not worried about any issues.  Plus, they're really pretty!


I also prefer not to alter the shape of my K, so silkie seems like a good option. However, it seems to fill up quickly. It's definitely worth checking out at my boutique. Thanks again for sharing your pics and insights!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Any Lindy owners out there who have bought an insert from Divide and Conquer, can you please help?

I am looking at this insert: 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/112742682/purse-organizer-insert-shaper-with-key?ref=listing-0

I am not sure if I should get the stiff bottom one and if that prevents the bag from folding into the fortune cookie shape.  I want to protect the bottom of the bag if I have a lot of stuff and use the shoulder strap but want the flexibility to arm carry, folded in the fortune cookie shape too.  

Also, does anyone have a preference for soft or stiff sides?

Any pics of how the Lindy looks with this insert or tips on choosing would be extremely helpful.  Thanks!


----------



## rosewang924

Sickgrl13 said:


> Any Lindy owners out there who have bought an insert from Divide and Conquer, can you please help?
> 
> I am looking at this insert:
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/112742682/purse-organizer-insert-shaper-with-key?ref=listing-0
> 
> I am not sure if I should get the stiff bottom one and if that prevents the bag from folding into the fortune cookie shape.  I want to protect the bottom of the bag if I have a lot of stuff and use the shoulder strap but want the flexibility to arm carry, folded in the fortune cookie shape too.
> 
> Also, does anyone have a preference for soft or stiff sides?
> 
> Any pics of how the Lindy looks with this insert or tips on choosing would be extremely helpful.  Thanks!


i would also like to know, thank you.


----------



## Fabfashion

rosewang924 said:


> i would also like to know, thank you.


I measured my Lindy and figured the insert needed to be 4.25" high so it could fold properly. Someone here also had a croc lindy and got an insert from D&C but when I inquired Connie said she wouldn't make them less than 5" high anymore. So I ordered from Babcim a softer-side one, with stiff bottom (can be removed). The dimension is 10" L x 4.5" W x 4.25" H and it fits my 30 Lindy perfectly. Inserts from 47thHeaven would probably work as well (I'm ordering one for my plume since Babcim is away on holidays). I have other D&C inserts and IMO their structured sides probably won't work as well for my lindy.

Forgot to mention that the stiff bottom shouldn't prevent the bag from folding into the fortune cookie shape but may want to consider flexible sides and watch the total height of the organizer.


----------



## rosewang924

I wanted to share my insert for k32.  I really like this, purse to go, large size.  It fits perfectly in the bag, and because the organizer is soft all around when you close the bag, you can't tell you have one inside.  The organizer conforms to the shape of the bag.  Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## rosewang924

Fabfashion said:


> I measured my Lindy and figured the insert needed to be 4.25" high so it could fold properly. Someone here also had a croc lindy and got an insert from D&C but when I inquired Connie said she wouldn't make them less than 5" high anymore. So I ordered from Babcim a softer-side one, with stiff bottom (can be removed). The dimension is 10" L x 4.5" W x 4.25" H and it fits my 30 Lindy perfectly. Inserts from 47thHeaven would probably work as well (I'm ordering one for my plume since Babcim is away on holidays). I have other D&C inserts and IMO their structured sides probably won't work as well for my lindy.
> 
> Forgot to mention that the stiff bottom shouldn't prevent the bag from folding into the fortune cookie shape but may want to consider flexible sides and watch the total height of the organizer.


if possible, can you please post a picture, i would love to see what it looks like? 
just checked babcim's website, and yes, on vacation.
the 47thHeaven insert looked very similar to D&C's insert.
thank you.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Received a MaiTai Birkin insert recently and although I haven't been carrying the bag much as I have been going from work to evening, it's lovely and seems to be very high quality.
I'm thinking about having a soft Kelly insert made from a vintage scarf, is that sacrilege if the scarf is already damaged?


----------



## armcandyaddict

Sickgrl13 said:


> Any Lindy owners out there who have bought an insert from Divide and Conquer, can you please help?
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking at this insert:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/112742682/purse-organizer-insert-shaper-with-key?ref=listing-0
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure if I should get the stiff bottom one and if that prevents the bag from folding into the fortune cookie shape.  I want to protect the bottom of the bag if I have a lot of stuff and use the shoulder strap but want the flexibility to arm carry, folded in the fortune cookie shape too.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does anyone have a preference for soft or stiff sides?
> 
> 
> 
> Any pics of how the Lindy looks with this insert or tips on choosing would be extremely helpful.  Thanks!




All my H bag inserts are from divide and conquer and they work very well. The one I have for my Lindy 34 has soft sides and a soft bottom so that it doesn't impede the flexibility of the Lindy when it's slung over my shoulder.

I suggest you drop divide and conquer an email. She gave me excellent advice when I consulted her and I have become a loyal repeat customer as a result. She even customized my insert for my garden party with slots for diapers and rings for bottles so that I was able to use it as a mummy bag!


----------



## Fabfashion

audreylita said:


> Silk fourbi's. The small one is blush/fauve and the large one with the inside zipper is bleu ocean/fauve. The interiors seem to be a bit plasticized or something, they will defnitinely be resistant to staining. Nice!


 
These are so pretty! Would make me happy to look inside my bag and see one of these. May be there's an alternate use for them--too pretty not to take it out and about. Thanks for sharing the pics, audreylita.


----------



## audreylita

Fabfashion said:


> These are so pretty! Would make me happy to look inside my bag and see one of these. *May be there's an alternate use for them*--too pretty not to take it out and about. Thanks for sharing the pics, audreylita.



I was thinking the same thing!  If you think of something let me know because I'm at a loss.  They are really sweet.


----------



## Kitty S.

audreylita said:


> I was thinking the same thing!  If you think of something let me know because I'm at a loss.  They are really sweet.




http://www.bragmybag.com/celebrate-your-summer-with-the-hermes-fourbi-bag/
http://www.yoogiscloset.com/accessories/hermes-natural-canvas-fourbi-cosmetic-case-travel-bag.html

&#128523;


----------



## Blue Rain

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2696972
> View attachment 2696973
> View attachment 2696974
> 
> 
> I wanted to share my insert for k32.  I really like this, purse to go, large size.  It fits perfectly in the bag, and because the organizer is soft all around when you close the bag, you can't tell you have one inside.  The organizer conforms to the shape of the bag.  Thank you for letting me share.



Thanks for sharing your experience. I will check out purse to go for my K too.


----------



## Blue Rain

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2696972
> View attachment 2696973
> View attachment 2696974
> 
> 
> I wanted to share my insert for k32.  I really like this, purse to go, large size.  It fits perfectly in the bag, and because the organizer is soft all around when you close the bag, you can't tell you have one inside.  The organizer conforms to the shape of the bag.  Thank you for letting me share.



I have K33. Do you use the large size for it? I'm a little confused because the website suggests the large size for a speedy 25. Based on the dimensions (12x6x3.5) it shouldn't fit the speedy 25?


----------



## rosewang924

Blue Rain said:


> I have K33. Do you use the large size for it? I'm a little confused because the website suggests the large size for a speedy 25. Based on the dimensions (12x6x3.5) it shouldn't fit the speedy 25?


I don't anything about the speedy but it's a perfect fit for k32.  if you measure the width of the 32, it is 12 inches across. i have the larger size.


----------



## Fabfashion

rosewang924 said:


> if possible, can you please post a picture, i would love to see what it looks like?
> just checked babcim's website, and yes, on vacation.
> the 47thHeaven insert looked very similar to D&C's insert.
> thank you.


 
I'll post pic on the weekend. Taking my DDs to see the circus tonight. I just ordered 2 inserts from 47thHeaven today for my plume and drag. Will post pics when those arrive in a couple of weeks. They're supposed to be sturdy with stiff and wipeable bottom.


----------



## Niyanjun

I need to get a bag insert for my new Birkin 35cm, any recommended brand I should look for thx


----------



## Fabfashion

QuelleFromage said:


> Received a MaiTai Birkin insert recently and although I haven't been carrying the bag much as I have been going from work to evening, it's lovely and seems to be very high quality.
> I'm thinking about having a soft Kelly insert made from a vintage scarf, is that sacrilege if the scarf is already damaged?


 
I think it's a great way to rescue a scarf! After seeing the silk ones that audreylita posted, I was just thinking the same thing--scoring some vintage silks and make them into inserts. I just only wish I can sew!


----------



## Blue Rain

rosewang924 said:


> I don't anything about the speedy but it's a perfect fit for k32.  if you measure the width of the 32, it is 12 inches across. i have the larger size.



I guess so. I will try to large size too. Thanks. The price is very affordable. I can do something else with it if it doesn't fit my K33 the way I like it.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Fabfashion said:


> I measured my Lindy and figured the insert needed to be 4.25" high so it could fold properly. Someone here also had a croc lindy and got an insert from D&C but when I inquired Connie said she wouldn't make them less than 5" high anymore. So I ordered from Babcim a softer-side one, with stiff bottom (can be removed). The dimension is 10" L x 4.5" W x 4.25" H and it fits my 30 Lindy perfectly. Inserts from 47thHeaven would probably work as well (I'm ordering one for my plume since Babcim is away on holidays). I have other D&C inserts and IMO their structured sides probably won't work as well for my lindy.
> 
> Forgot to mention that the stiff bottom shouldn't prevent the bag from folding into the fortune cookie shape but may want to consider flexible sides and watch the total height of the organizer.





armcandyaddict said:


> All my H bag inserts are from divide and conquer and they work very well. The one I have for my Lindy 34 has soft sides and a soft bottom so that it doesn't impede the flexibility of the Lindy when it's slung over my shoulder.
> 
> I suggest you drop divide and conquer an email. She gave me excellent advice when I consulted her and I have become a loyal repeat customer as a result. She even customized my insert for my garden party with slots for diapers and rings for bottles so that I was able to use it as a mummy bag!



Thank you fabfashion and armcandyaddict for your feedback.     I will research BABCIM and D&C this weekend.


----------



## armcandyaddict

Just wanted to add some pictures to my previous post on the divide and conquer insert that I use for my Lindy.

Here are shots of the insert with dimensions, and also what the Lindy looks like with the insert placed inside. No bulging and stiffness whatsoever.


----------



## lipeach21

I love the color in your insert! Did you get that with flexible top sides? Did it add any weight to the bag? It seems like you can still fold it into a fortune cookie shape with the d&c insert.

Also, is you lindy blue Izmir?


----------



## armcandyaddict

lipeach21 said:


> I love the color in your insert! Did you get that with flexible top sides? Did it add any weight to the bag? It seems like you can still fold it into a fortune cookie shape with the d&c insert.
> 
> Also, is you lindy blue Izmir?




Thanks, I love the cheery yellow too. Only the sides and bottom are flexible - the top is stiff. The insert is very lightweight and I barely notice any additional weight when I use it. And yes, it definitely folds into the fortune cookie shape with no effort at all in spite of the insert being inside.

The Lindy is blue hydra.


----------



## rosewang924

armcandyaddict said:


> Just wanted to add some pictures to my previous post on the divide and conquer insert that I use for my Lindy.
> 
> Here are shots of the insert with dimensions, and also what the Lindy looks like with the insert placed inside. No bulging and stiffness whatsoever.
> 
> View attachment 2698289
> 
> View attachment 2698290
> 
> View attachment 2698294


love the yellow color, will look into it. thank you.


----------



## rosewang924

Blue Rain said:


> I guess so. I will try to large size too. Thanks. The price is very affordable. I can do something else with it if it doesn't fit my K33 the way I like it.


that's the best part, a good affordable organizer.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

rosewang924 said:


> View attachment 2696972
> View attachment 2696973
> View attachment 2696974
> 
> 
> I wanted to share my insert for k32.  I really like this, purse to go, large size.  It fits perfectly in the bag, and because the organizer is soft all around when you close the bag, you can't tell you have one inside.  The organizer conforms to the shape of the bag.  Thank you for letting me share.



Which insert is this, who makes it? I have a K32 and have yet to find the right insert and would like to buy one asap. Thanks, *rose*!


----------



## surfchick

QuelleFromage said:


> Received a MaiTai Birkin insert recently and although I haven't been carrying the bag much as I have been going from work to evening, it's lovely and seems to be very high quality.
> *I'm thinking about having a soft Kelly insert made from a vintage scarf, is that sacrilege if the scarf is already damaged?*





I think it's a great idea!


----------



## rosewang924

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Which insert is this, who makes it? I have a K32 and have yet to find the right insert and would like to buy one asap. Thanks, *rose*!


The insert is from Purse To Go, the large size.  I think it's a good fit and at a good price.  They have many colors to choose from.  Good Luck.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

rosewang924 said:


> The insert is from Purse To Go, the large size.  I think it's a good fit and at a good price.  They have many colors to choose from.  Good Luck.



Thanks so much! I just ordered 2 large inserts and they look perfect.


----------



## Sickgrl13

armcandyaddict said:


> Just wanted to add some pictures to my previous post on the divide and conquer insert that I use for my Lindy.
> 
> Here are shots of the insert with dimensions, and also what the Lindy looks like with the insert placed inside. No bulging and stiffness whatsoever.
> 
> View attachment 2698289
> 
> View attachment 2698290
> 
> View attachment 2698294



Thank you for posting this armcandyaddict.  It really helps to see how an insert will fit in the bag and that it doesn't affect the shape.  Love your blue hydra Lindy!


----------



## BebeG922

armcandyaddict said:


> Just wanted to add some pictures to my previous post on the divide and conquer insert that I use for my Lindy.
> 
> Here are shots of the insert with dimensions, and also what the Lindy looks like with the insert placed inside. No bulging and stiffness whatsoever.
> 
> View attachment 2698289
> 
> View attachment 2698290
> 
> View attachment 2698294


HI armcandyaddict,

is your Lindy 30 cm? And organizer is specially made from D&C by Connie? 

Thanks!


----------



## mousdioufe

i just received the purse to go pocket plus jumbo from pursebling and its perfect for my birkin 35.


----------



## rosewang924

mousdioufe said:


> i just received the purse to go pocket plus jumbo from pursebling and its perfect for my birkin 35.




I really like purse to go inserts, I like the fact that it's soft all around.  And the prices are good.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mousdioufe said:


> i just received the purse to go pocket plus jumbo from pursebling and its perfect for my birkin 35.





rosewang924 said:


> I really like purse to go inserts, I like the fact that it's soft all around.  And the prices are good.



Agreed! I'm stepping out on a limb here but of all the purse inserts that I have seen and tried, Purse to Go really does the best IMO. For the price, they are well made and fit perfectly. I am about to order another two, one jumbo and another large ~ and I have two already. BTW, the large fits a K32 perfectly and I have been struggling to find an insert that does this so well.


----------



## surfchick

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Agreed! I'm stepping out on a limb here but of all the purse inserts that I have seen and tried, Purse to Go really does the best IMO. For the price, they are well made and fit perfectly. I am about to order another two, one jumbo and another large ~ and I have two already. BTW, the large fits a K32 perfectly and I have been struggling to find an insert that does this so well.


 
Thanks for the tip on the K32 insert. I couldn't decide between the medium and large. I like how Purse to Go is soft all around versus Connie's inserts that have a fairly stiff bottom.


----------



## rosewang924

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Agreed! I'm stepping out on a limb here but of all the purse inserts that I have seen and tried, Purse to Go really does the best IMO. For the price, they are well made and fit perfectly. I am about to order another two, one jumbo and another large ~ and I have two already. BTW, the large fits a K32 perfectly and I have been struggling to find an insert that does this so well.


thumbs up!!  i also have two of their inserts and planning to order more so i don't have to change the inserts when changing bags, it will already be there. and why not, such good prices.


----------



## rosewang924

surfchick said:


> Thanks for the tip on the K32 insert. I couldn't decide between the medium and large. I like how Purse to Go is soft all around versus Connie's inserts that have a fairly stiff bottom.


i have pictures, post #577, it's a purse to go, large size, it's a perfect fit.


----------



## surfchick

rosewang924 said:


> i have pictures, post #577, it's a purse to go, large size, it's a perfect fit.


 
I missed that post. Thanks rosewang924!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Just ordered another Purse To Go insert in large for my new B30. They really are amazing!
Many thanks, ladies, for bringing these to my attention.


----------



## birkin10600

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Just ordered another Purse To Go insert in large for my new B30. They really are amazing!
> Many thanks, ladies, for bringing these to my attention.



Hello Vigee! Iam looking for a bag insert that will fit for my Birkin30 too! Would you mind telling me where did you get it please! Thanks you in advance!


----------



## rosewang924

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Just ordered another Purse To Go insert in large for my new B30. They really are amazing!
> Many thanks, ladies, for bringing these to my attention.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

birkin10600 said:


> Hello Vigee! Iam looking for a bag insert that will fit for my Birkin30 too! Would you mind telling me where did you get it please! Thanks you in advance!



Purse To Go has a Large size that should fit your B30 perfectly. I don't know which type of leather you have but this fits my K32 and my B30 and I just ordered my third so that I don't have to switch them. They have a good color selection too. Just scroll down a bit on the page and get the "purse to go" organizer in large for $17.95 in the color of your choice. It's a bargain because it is very well made IMO. I have a $100 organizer from Jane that is just as good. Also, they take returns if you aren't satisfied or it doesn't fit. 

http://www.pursetogo.net/id76.html


----------



## birkin10600

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Purse To Go has a Large size that should fit your B30 perfectly. I don't know which type of leather you have but this fits my K32 and my B30 and I just ordered my third so that I don't have to switch them. They have a good color selection too. Just scroll down a bit on the page and get the "purse to go" organizer in large for $17.95 in the color of your choice. It's a bargain because it is very well made IMO. I have a $100 organizer from Jane that is just as good. Also, they take returns if you aren't satisfied or it doesn't fit.
> 
> http://www.pursetogo.net/id76.html



Thank you so much for your help, you are a sweetheart!


----------



## caruava

Just ordered one from maitai, cant wait to receive it. The embroidered details look lovely!


----------



## kewave

kavnadoo said:


> Just ordered one from maitai, cant wait to receive it. The embroidered details look lovely!



I just received mine. Initially, was a little surprised and overwhelmed at how huge and padded it was since it's not collapsible. But it weighs like nothing and the dimension is perfect for B35, my H wallet is so grateful for the quilted soft bed to rest on inside my bag!


----------



## caruava

kewave said:


> I just received mine. Initially, was a little surprised and overwhelmed at how huge and padded it was since it's not collapsible. But it weighs like nothing and the dimension is perfect for B35, my H wallet is so grateful for the quilted soft bed to rest on inside my bag!



It sounds divine!! I can't wait to receive mine. I like the fact it isn't collapsible. You don't want to put your phone, keys etc in the sides and it falls over.


----------



## palmbeachpink

audreylita said:


> I was thinking the same thing!  If you think of something let me know because I'm at a loss.  They are really sweet.



wish they could be carried on their own as they are so, so pretty, must stop by H, knew you were back/forth but had no clue you are here now! yeah!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Maitai just has the best inserts... well thought out & look so nice inside the bag


----------



## Mariapia

hotshot said:


> Maitai just has the best inserts... well thought out & look so nice inside the bag




I totally agree. The dimensions have been studied so that the insert perfecly marries the inside of the bag. There is no void between the insert and the leather. The price is very reasonable for a Made in France item.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hotshot said:


> Maitai just has the best inserts... well thought out & look so nice inside the bag





Mariapia said:


> I totally agree. The dimensions have been studied so that the insert perfecly marries the inside of the bag. There is no void between the insert and the leather. The price is very reasonable for a Made in France item.



Ladies, I am going to have to look at MaiTai's inserts. I need just one more and might try hers out for a change. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## surfchick

Maitai's inserts look so beautiful! I'm waiting for her to start making Kelly and Lindy inserts!  She only makes inserts for the two purses I don't currently own!


----------



## crazyforbag

I am looking for a bag insert for B30 and lindy 30 (I am planning ahead I haven't gotten those bags yet but I will end of this year). Anyone have any input? I bought from DAC for Kelly 32 and I love it.


----------



## kewave

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, I am going to have to look at MaiTai's inserts. I need just one more and might try hers out for a change. Thanks for the feedback.


 
I have tried many inserts but nothing like Maitai's "pillow-top" which is bespoke for B35 as well as our H wallet/SLG! Hopefully, she will create other sizes for B30 and Kelly.
Here's a pic of Maitai's Noir/Naturel in my Indigo B35.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kewave said:


> I have tried many inserts but nothing like Maitai's "pillow-top" which is bespoke for B35 as well as our H wallet/SLG! Hopefully, she will create other sizes for B30 and Kelly.
> Here's a pic of Maitai's Noir/Naturel in my Indigo B35.



Thanks for the pic, *kewave*!


----------



## Metrowestmama

Kitty S. said:


> Not sure if this is OT, but just want to share that my K32 insert from D&C also fits in my small Longchamp Le Pilage tote. Hope this is helpful to someone &#128522;


----------



## Lady_S

Just a gentle reminder from her website

All orders placed from July 25 to August 12 will be shipped on August 13/14, 2014.

Orders placed before July 25 will be shipped within 24 hours.


----------



## Macaroon13

I emailed maitai and she is coming out with B30 inserts in September! I will wait until then to order my B35 and B30 inserts - so excited!


----------



## dusty paws

has anyone tried a MT organizer in an evelyne GM?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Macaroon13 said:


> I emailed maitai and she is coming out with B30 inserts in September! I will wait until then to order my B35 and B30 inserts - so excited!



That's GREAT news! Thanks for the information, *Macaroon*


----------



## gloriajk

duckiee said:


> Hi do you have any pictures. Are you still liking the organizer?



Hello, sorry for the late reply. I haven't had time to login for quite a while. Yes, I love the organizer.  I will try to post pics this weekend.


----------



## Julide

Lady_S said:


> Just a gentle reminder from her website
> 
> All orders placed from July 25 to August 12 will be shipped on August 13/14, 2014.
> 
> Orders placed before July 25 will be shipped within 24 hours.



Who's website is this? Sorry:shame:



I will update the list soon. I promise!!


----------



## axewoman

*Anyone with SO Kelly 26 can recommend an organizer that they use? I looked through this whole thread but didn't find anything. TIA. *


----------



## Lady_S

Julide said:


> Who's website is this? Sorry:shame:
> 
> 
> 
> I will update the list soon. I promise!!



from mai tai


----------



## Fabfashion

axewoman said:


> *Anyone with SO Kelly 26 can recommend an organizer that they use? I looked through this whole thread but didn't find anything. TIA. *


 
I ordered one from Divide & Conquer in an oval shape but it's too small. So K has an odd shaped bottom and I took the inside measurements at the narrowest parts. I need to order another one in a bigger size and measure at the widest parts instead. I want my insert to fit snugly inside so it can help the bag hold its shape (the sides of my bag are slightly slouchy due to the clemence leather). If you don't need your insert to be snug, a soft insert should do (D&C inserts are structured), probably something like Chameloen or Purse to go--you'll have to find a size that fits your bag.


----------



## axewoman

Fabfashion said:


> I ordered one from Divide & Conquer in an oval shape but it's too small. So K has an odd shaped bottom and I took the inside measurements at the narrowest parts. I need to order another one in a bigger size and measure at the widest parts instead. I want my insert to fit snugly inside so it can help the bag hold its shape (the sides of my bag are slightly slouchy due to the clemence leather). If you don't need your insert to be snug, a soft insert should do (D&C inserts are structured), probably something like Chameloen or Purse to go--you'll have to find a size that fits your bag.



Thank you for your post. I will measure the inside and see if Connie from D&C can work something.


----------



## sbelle

I really love my new fourbi -- using it in my jypsiere and it is perfect.


----------



## Julide

sbelle said:


> I really love my new fourbi -- using it in my jypsiere and it is perfect.
> 
> View attachment 2710425



Thatis a beautiful insert!!!I'm sure it is beyond practical and works well, but it is soooopretty!


----------



## Fabfashion

sbelle said:


> I really love my new fourbi -- using it in my jypsiere and it is perfect.
> 
> View attachment 2710425


Love your new fourbi, sbelle! So pretty and versatile. How come I never find anything like that at my store?  I'm hoping I'll have a better luck finding cute inserts and other accessories when I visit Hawaii this fall.


----------



## audreylita

sbelle said:


> I really love my new fourbi -- using it in my jypsiere and it is perfect.
> 
> View attachment 2710425



What beautiful colors.  Congrats!!!


----------



## sbelle

audreylita said:


> What beautiful colors.  Congrats!!!



We're twins!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Was about to order an organizer for one of my B35s from MaiTai and I realized that they aren't waterproof as compared to the nylon organizers from Purse To Go. MaiTai's organizers are absolutely gorgeous but does this concern anyone?


----------



## BalLVLover

sbelle said:


> I really love my new fourbi -- using it in my jypsiere and it is perfect.
> 
> View attachment 2710425




So pretty!


----------



## Statis.tic

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Was about to order an organizer for one of my B35s from MaiTai and I realized that they aren't waterproof as compared to the nylon organizers from Purse To Go. MaiTai's organizers are absolutely gorgeous but does this concern anyone?


I just received my MaiTai organizer today. I was also trying to look for a waterproof organizer but MaiTai bag inserts are too gorgeous that I have to get one. This is probably the best organizer I have purchased and they are so beautifully made, I totally love it. I have the Purse To Go organizer and I like it too but I'm only using it in my Chanel.


----------



## bakeacookie

Is there any insert recommendations for an Evelyne PM? Preferably a colored one to go with the perforated H. Something inexpensive as well, I kind of want to spend Forbi money on more twillys


----------



## Statis.tic

Another picture of MaiTai organizer. She's probably too busy that she missed out her 'MaiTai' logo but I'm fine with it.


----------



## Blue Rain

Statis.tic said:


> I just received my MaiTai organizer today. I was also trying to look for a waterproof organizer but MaiTai bag inserts are too gorgeous that I have to get one. This is probably the best organizer I have purchased and they are so beautifully made, I totally love it. I have the Purse To Go organizer and I like it too but I'm only using it in my Chanel.


 
Do you know that you can waterproof Maitai insert with a couple of layers of 3M Guard?


----------



## Statis.tic

Blue Rain said:


> Do you know that you can waterproof Maitai insert with a couple of layers of 3M Guard?


Is it a spray thingy for fabric and upholstery? Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Blue Rain

Statis.tic said:


> Is it a spray thingy for fabric and upholstery? Thanks for the advice!



Exactly. Spray a thin layer first, let it dry for a day or two, then spray another layer. There you go.


----------



## cvw1004

bakeacookie said:


> Is there any insert recommendations for an Evelyne PM? Preferably a colored one to go with the perforated H. Something inexpensive as well, I kind of want to spend Forbi money on more twillys



I use a Tintamar VIP insert in mine , not to expensive, fits well. The pockets are on the outside, but you can always turn it inside out if need be.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Blue Rain said:


> *Do you know that you can waterproof Maitai insert with a couple of layers of 3M Guard?*



That is a GREAT idea! How could I have forgotten 3M Guard? Now I will reconsider MaiTai's organizers.


----------



## Sickgrl13

Fabfashion said:


> I recently ordered 5 inserts after reading this thread (thanks for the info, everyone!). Connie at D&C was lovely and made me inserts for my K35 retourne, 32 HAC, 26 So Kelly and Chanel Portebello. The one for my So Kelly didn't work out so well only because if you look at the bottom of the So Kelly, it's not a complete oval, it's shaped almost like an outline of figure "8". I was hoping the oval insert would help keep the shape of my clemence So K as it slouches a bit at the bottom but it's just not fitted enough as it was hard to measure the funny shape. The organizer itself is very nice and works great but just not as a shaper I was hoping for.
> 
> The one I've been meaning to share is the one for my 30 Lindy. I had a hard time finding an insert for it and Connie couldn't make me one that would be less than 5" high. With the fold in the middle, I needed something about 4.25"H to make sure the bag can still fold. I found BABCIM on Etsy.com and she made me one that is 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H. It's soft but sturdy. There's a removable bottom insert that's moderately stiff. The workmanship is wonderful. I ordered purple and it goes very well with my prune L. The actual color is the one of the insert on its own.



Following Fabfashion's dimension's Mary at BABCIM made me an insert for my Lindy 30.  Love it!


----------



## Fabfashion

Sickgrl13 said:


> Following Fabfashion's dimension's Mary at BABCIM made me an insert for my Lindy 30.  Love it!


Sickgrl13, glad it works out well for you. The leopard print looks amazing! 

I ordered an insert for my Drag from another vendor on etsy.com while Babcim was away. While it is very nice and well made, it has sturdy sides and doesn't fit too well in my bag. I ended up using it in my LV neverfull and Tod's tote instead. Now I'm going to see if Mary can make me one that will work better because her insert is sturdy but more flexible. The drag closes narrow at the top similar to a Kelly so needs something that's softer/flexible at the sides.


----------



## frou frou

The MaiTai organisers are divine, love to have them but so far nothing available for the Evelyne  PM or the Garden Party.

Think I'll try *cvw's *recommendation at BABCIM for the Evelyne .
My Amazonia GP has always been mishapen , it arrived like that from a reseller having presumably been stored badly .
I love this bag but the caved in sides look silly , and it only looks OK if I stuff a large book or coat inside .
 Does anyone know which insert would be good for this problem?  Something that will push out the sides for the bottom 2/3   to restore GP shape ?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Received my 4th and 5th B organizers from Purse To Go ~ love them!


----------



## Caramelpudding

Hi ladies. Sharing my self made Hermes inspired quilted bag inserts for my Kelly bag. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Mariapia

Caramelpudding said:


> Hi ladies. Sharing my self made Hermes inspired quilted bag inserts for my Kelly bag. Thanks for letting me share.




Great job Caramel pudding! I wish I could sew!


----------



## krawford

How much are Mai Tai's 35cm Birkin inserts in USD?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

krawford said:


> How much are Mai Tai's 35cm Birkin inserts in USD?



*krawford*, 78 Euro is about $104 USD ~ this doesn't include shipping.


----------



## Blue Rain

krawford said:


> How much are Mai Tai's 35cm Birkin inserts in USD?



$123.22 including standard shipping.


----------



## looking4kelly

frou frou said:


> The MaiTai organisers are divine, love to have them but so far nothing available for the Evelyne  PM or the Garden Party.
> 
> Think I'll try *cvw's *recommendation at BABCIM for the Evelyne .
> My Amazonia GP has always been mishapen , it arrived like that from a reseller having presumably been stored badly .
> I love this bag but the caved in sides look silly , and it only looks OK if I stuff a large book or coat inside .
> Does anyone know which insert would be good for this problem?  Something that will push out the sides for the bottom 2/3   to restore GP shape ?





You could try Samorgas (from Korea). I have one for a 35 and it actually helps with the collapsed 35 Clemence Birkin it occasionally gets used in. They are 2mm felt, wonderfully made. I have been delighted with mine for all my Birkins and also a TPM Picotin. I don't bother with them for my Kelly but it does work well in my Garden Party too. Not expensive.


----------



## Mariapia

frou frou said:


> The MaiTai organisers are divine, love to have them but so far nothing available for the Evelyne PM or the Garden Party.
> 
> Think I'll try *cvw's *recommendation at BABCIM for the Evelyne .
> My Amazonia GP has always been mishapen , it arrived like that from a reseller having presumably been stored badly .
> I love this bag but the caved in sides look silly , and it only looks OK if I stuff a large book or coat inside .
> Does anyone know which insert would be good for this problem? Something that will push out the sides for the bottom 2/3 to restore GP shape ?


 
I think that Mai Tai insert for Birkin 35 can be used for GP. 
At least, it's what I read on her site.
Send her an email, she will confirm it.


----------



## frou frou

Mariapia said:


> I think that Mai Tai insert for Birkin 35 can be used for GP.
> At least, it's what I read on her site.
> Send her an email, she will confirm it.




Thank you  for that info  *Mariapia* I shall E mail Mai Tai .


----------



## cvw1004

frou frou said:


> Thank you  for that info  *Mariapia* I shall E mail Mai Tai .



Just seen this, yup fits nicely, have one in my slouchy Etoupe - can post pics tomorrow if you want.


----------



## Leah

Since some of us use the inserts for various purposes (some for organizing, some to protect the interiors and many to put a firmer shape to the soft H bags), I think it might help to do some kind of comparison or even ranking about which organizers are more firm for specific H bags?

I picked my floopiest birkin and compared the Divide & Conquer and Chameleon inserts. Both are good at keeping up the shape of the floopy birkin, I would say perhaps equally so. 

But I think the D&C is better made (since the Chameleon insert that I have has literally just inserted cardboard on the side!) but then again the Chameleon is also cheaper.


----------



## Fireworksover

I found this cutest hermes insert on ebay
AUTHENTIC HERMES BIRKIN 30 KELLY 25 28 32 ORGANIZER 20cm Fourbi Brand New $920

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AUTHENTIC-H...806?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item1c44fb8dc6


----------



## frou frou

cvw1004 said:


> Just seen this, yup fits nicely, have one in my slouchy Etoupe - can post pics tomorrow if you want.



*cvw1004*  That would be really helpful , thanks.
Do you think it would push out the sides of the Amazonia which is  quite   tough  ?
I don't have another bag this size insert will fit, so I'd be buying it just as a shaper .


----------



## frou frou

Leah said:


> Since some of us use the inserts for various purposes (some for organizing, some to protect the interiors and many to put a firmer shape to the soft H bags), I think it might help to do some kind of comparison or even ranking about which organizers are more firm for specific H bags?
> 
> I picked my floopiest birkin and compared the Divide & Conquer and Chameleon inserts. Both are good at keeping up the shape of the floopy birkin, I would say perhaps equally so.
> 
> But I think the D&C is better made (since the Chameleon insert that I have has literally just inserted cardboard on the side!) but then again the Chameleon is also cheaper.




The D and C  seems to be brilliant at pushing the bag into shape .She doesn't want to ship to UK ,though she hinted that she may make exceptions !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Leah said:


> Since some of us use the inserts for various purposes (some for organizing, some to protect the interiors and many to put a firmer shape to the soft H bags), I think it might help to do some kind of comparison or even ranking about which organizers are more firm for specific H bags?
> 
> I picked my floopiest birkin and compared the Divide & Conquer and Chameleon inserts. Both are good at keeping up the shape of the floopy birkin, I would say perhaps equally so.
> 
> But I think the D&C is better made (since the Chameleon insert that I have has literally just inserted cardboard on the side!) but then again the Chameleon is also cheaper.



Thanks, for the comparison pics, *Leah*! Very helpful


----------



## lynne_ross

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Received my 4th and 5th B organizers from Purse To Go ~ love them!


I would appreciate your thoughts on outside pockets. 
Did you get outside pockets (and why, why not)? I am looking to order a couple of the purse to go inserts for my K32s and B30 and I can't decide if I want outside pockets (not sure if it is needed). I like that they are not structured or padded like so many others.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lynne_ross said:


> I would appreciate your thoughts on outside pockets.
> Did you get outside pockets (and why, why not)? I am looking to order a couple of the purse to go inserts for my K32s and B30 and I can't decide if I want outside pockets (not sure if it is needed). I like that they are not structured or padded like so many others.



*lynne*, I ordered the standard Purse To Go inserts and would never use outside pockets because I really want to not only organize but also PROTECT my H bags. So, the outside pockets, at least to me sort of defeats the purpose. Plus I would just never use them. Hope that helps!


----------



## lynne_ross

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *lynne*, I ordered the standard Purse To Go inserts and would never use outside pockets because I really want to not only organize but also PROTECT my H bags. So, the outside pockets, at least to me sort of defeats the purpose. Plus I would just never use them. Hope that helps!


That's helpful. Thanks!


----------



## lynne_ross

I just ordered the 3 pack from purse to go since the sizes should cover most of my purses. I will let everyone know how they work out.


----------



## Julide

Many apologies *AGAIN* for my slackingbut again many thanks to all who have been so kind to post this information! If I have made a mistake or forgotten one, please let me know.

*Bag Insert List:*

*Birkin 40* MaiTai 35,
*Birkin 35* Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF, MaiTai 35, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus jumbo
*Birkin 30* Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag PM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, Med. size Baginizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large
*Birkin 25* Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer

*HAC 36*
*HAC 32* Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
*HAC 28* Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H

*Bolide 37* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
*Bolide 31* Fouri bag SM
*Bolide 27*

*Web II*

*Marwari PM* D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
*Marwari GM*

*Jypsiere* Fourbi

*Lindy 34* Fourbi GM
*Lindy 30* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size, BABCIM 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H, D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''
*Lindy 26* Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM

*Paris Bombay 37*
*Paris Bombay 40*
*Paris Bombay 35*
*Paris Bombay PM*

*Picotin TGM* Purseket LRG
*Picotin GM* Purseket Med,
*Picotin MM* VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin
*Picotin PM* Small Chameleon UN, Samorga

*Victoria*
*Victoria Elan*

*Double Sens* LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''

*Garden Party 36* Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H
*Garden Party* Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6, MaiTai 35
*Garden Party TPM* VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)

*Evelyne GM* Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
*Evelyne MM* LRG Kaleidoplace
*Evelyne PM* VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN, Purse To Go, Fourbi PM

*Plume Elan* Chameleon SM
*Plume 28* Chameleon Med
*Plume 32* Fouri bag LG

*Whitebus*

*Market* D&C custom oval 5"

*Vespa* SM Chameleon (UN)

*Trim 31*
*Trim 35*

*Massai*

*Massai Cut 40*
*Massai Cut 32*

*Kelly 40* LRG Chameleon
*Kelly 35* SM Muji
*Kelly 32* Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H, PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi GM, Fourbi PM
*Kelly 28* SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM
*Kelly 25*

*Berline Mini*  Chameleon SM UN

*To all who have contributed!!*



Again, if you do not see your recommendation on the list please let me know and I will add it A.S.A.P.!!


----------



## mochaccino

Can someone with a sellier Kelly 32 comment on organizer choices? I went through this thread but didn't see any specifically commenting on sellier instead of retourne.

The bag is fairly hard to open as is, so I'm a bit hesitant to put something that would decrease the interior real estate further, but I'm also craving pockets to store cell phone/small items upright (I prefer to not use the existing pockets). I'm thinking about the larger silk Fourbi, but I wonder if it would actually fit snugly and still allow the top to close properly? My store didn't have one in stock for me to try. 

Alternatively I was hoping to order one from Connie of Divide and Conquer, but I'm pretty lost about what dimensions to give her due to the stiffness of the bag. Any suggestions or comments would be much appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Julide

mochaccino said:


> Can someone with a sellier Kelly 32 comment on organizer choices? I went through this thread but didn't see any specifically commenting on sellier instead of retourne.
> 
> The bag is fairly hard to open as is, so I'm a bit hesitant to put something that would decrease the interior real estate further, but I'm also craving pockets to store cell phone/small items upright (I prefer to not use the existing pockets). I'm thinking about the larger silk Fourbi, but I wonder if it would actually fit snugly and still allow the top to close properly? My store didn't have one in stock for me to try.
> 
> Alternatively I was hoping to order one from Connie of Divide and Conquer, but I'm pretty lost about what dimensions to give her due to the stiffness of the bag. Any suggestions or comments would be much appreciated! Thanks in advance!



Hi, if you look closely at the kelly section in parentheses there are comments on sellier vs retourne.Some, however do not have that information at this time. Sorry!


----------



## mochaccino

Julide said:


> Hi, if you look closely at the kelly section in parentheses there are comments on sellier vs retourne.Some, however do not have that information at this time. Sorry!



Yes ! As soon as I posted my comment I saw that you posted the very helpful list, but I noticed that the Fourbi didn't have any assignments attached so I wasn't sure and decided to keep my post and see if anyone can share some info anyway... I think the Kaleidoplace inserts aren't available any more because she closed the site, right? And I wanted something a bit more reinforced than the chameleon inserts... Sorry for being so particular, but thank you for the reminder!


----------



## Julide

mochaccino said:


> Yes ! As soon as I posted my comment I saw that you posted the very helpful list, but I noticed that the Fourbi didn't have any assignments attached so I wasn't sure and decided to keep my post and see if anyone can share some info anyway... I think the Kaleidoplace inserts aren't available any more because she closed the site, right? And I wanted something a bit more reinforced than the chameleon inserts... Sorry for being so particular, but thank you for the reminder!



No problem!! Hopefully your question will be answered and I can add that information to the list!!

P.S. Yes Kaledioplace has closed so I don't thin you can order her inserts.


----------



## cvw1004

frou frou said:


> *cvw1004*  That would be really helpful , thanks.
> Do you think it would push out the sides of the Amazonia which is  quite   tough  ?
> I don't have another bag this size insert will fit, so I'd be buying it just as a shaper .


Not sure about Amazonia, mind you mine is Negonda which is quite stiff but flops at the corners. I think I got it around 08 and it has been regularly abused! It does push out when held too.


----------



## Mariapia

Julide said:


> Many apologies *AGAIN* for my slackingbut again many thanks to all who have been so kind to post this information! If I have made a mistake or forgotten one, please let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bag Insert List:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Birkin 40* MaiTai 35,
> 
> *Birkin 35* Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF, MaiTai 35, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus jumbo
> 
> *Birkin 30* Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag PM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, Med. size Baginizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large
> 
> *Birkin 25* Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer
> 
> 
> 
> *HAC 36*
> 
> *HAC 32* Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
> 
> *HAC 28* Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
> 
> 
> 
> *Bolide 37* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
> 
> *Bolide 31* Fouri bag SM
> 
> *Bolide 27*
> 
> 
> 
> *Web II*
> 
> 
> 
> *Marwari PM* D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
> 
> *Marwari GM*
> 
> 
> 
> *Jypsiere* Fourbi
> 
> 
> 
> *Lindy 34* Fourbi GM
> 
> *Lindy 30* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size, BABCIM 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H, D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''
> 
> *Lindy 26* Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM
> 
> 
> 
> *Paris Bombay 37*
> 
> *Paris Bombay 40*
> 
> *Paris Bombay 35*
> 
> *Paris Bombay PM*
> 
> 
> 
> *Picotin TGM* Purseket LRG
> 
> *Picotin GM* Purseket Med,
> 
> *Picotin MM* VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin
> 
> *Picotin PM* Small Chameleon UN, Samorga
> 
> 
> 
> *Victoria*
> 
> *Victoria Elan*
> 
> 
> 
> *Double Sens* LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''
> 
> 
> 
> *Garden Party 36* Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H
> 
> *Garden Party* Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6, MaiTai 35
> 
> *Garden Party TPM* VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)
> 
> 
> 
> *Evelyne GM* Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
> 
> *Evelyne MM* LRG Kaleidoplace
> 
> *Evelyne PM* VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN, Purse To Go, Fourbi PM
> 
> 
> 
> *Plume Elan* Chameleon SM
> 
> *Plume 28* Chameleon Med
> 
> *Plume 32* Fouri bag LG
> 
> 
> 
> *Whitebus*
> 
> 
> 
> *Market* D&C custom oval 5"
> 
> 
> 
> *Vespa* SM Chameleon (UN)
> 
> 
> 
> *Trim 31*
> 
> *Trim 35*
> 
> 
> 
> *Massai*
> 
> 
> 
> *Massai Cut 40*
> 
> *Massai Cut 32*
> 
> 
> 
> *Kelly 40* LRG Chameleon
> 
> *Kelly 35* SM Muji
> 
> *Kelly 32* Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H, PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi GM, Fourbi PM
> 
> *Kelly 28* SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM
> 
> *Kelly 25*
> 
> 
> 
> *Berline Mini*  Chameleon SM UN
> 
> 
> 
> *To all who have contributed!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, if you do not see your recommendation on the list please let me know and I will add it A.S.A.P.!!




Thank you so much Julide!
Great job you did!


----------



## frou frou

cvw1004 said:


> Not sure about Amazonia, mind you mine is Negonda which is quite stiff but flops at the corners. I think I got it around 08 and it has been regularly abused! It does push out when held too.




Lovely Etoupe beauty , age and abuse do not wither her !
I can see that organiser really helps , many thanks for photos .


----------



## Julide

Mariapia said:


> Thank you so much Julide!
> Great job you did!



MariaPia!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Julide said:


> Many apologies *AGAIN* for my slackingbut again many thanks to all who have been so kind to post this information! If I have made a mistake or forgotten one, please let me know.
> 
> *Bag Insert List:*
> 
> *Birkin 40* MaiTai 35,
> *Birkin 35* Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF, MaiTai 35, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus jumbo
> *Birkin 30* Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag PM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, Med. size Baginizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large
> *Birkin 25* Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer
> 
> *HAC 36*
> *HAC 32* Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
> *HAC 28* Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
> 
> *Bolide 37* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
> *Bolide 31* Fouri bag SM
> *Bolide 27*
> 
> *Web II*
> 
> *Marwari PM* D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
> *Marwari GM*
> 
> *Jypsiere* Fourbi
> 
> *Lindy 34* Fourbi GM
> *Lindy 30* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size, BABCIM 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H, D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''
> *Lindy 26* Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM
> 
> *Paris Bombay 37*
> *Paris Bombay 40*
> *Paris Bombay 35*
> *Paris Bombay PM*
> 
> *Picotin TGM* Purseket LRG
> *Picotin GM* Purseket Med,
> *Picotin MM* VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin
> *Picotin PM* Small Chameleon UN, Samorga
> 
> *Victoria*
> *Victoria Elan*
> 
> *Double Sens* LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''
> 
> *Garden Party 36* Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H
> *Garden Party* Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6, MaiTai 35
> *Garden Party TPM* VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)
> 
> *Evelyne GM* Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
> *Evelyne MM* LRG Kaleidoplace
> *Evelyne PM* VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN, Purse To Go, Fourbi PM
> 
> *Plume Elan* Chameleon SM
> *Plume 28* Chameleon Med
> *Plume 32* Fouri bag LG
> 
> *Whitebus*
> 
> *Market* D&C custom oval 5"
> 
> *Vespa* SM Chameleon (UN)
> 
> *Trim 31*
> *Trim 35*
> 
> *Massai*
> 
> *Massai Cut 40*
> *Massai Cut 32*
> 
> *Kelly 40* LRG Chameleon
> *Kelly 35* SM Muji
> *Kelly 32* Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H, PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi GM, Fourbi PM
> *Kelly 28* SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM
> *Kelly 25*
> 
> *Berline Mini*  Chameleon SM UN
> 
> *To all who have contributed!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Again, if you do not see your recommendation on the list please let me know and I will add it A.S.A.P.!!



Thanks so much
So great n helpful


----------



## Julide

bagidiotic said:


> Thanks so much
> So great n helpful



Thank you!! I am happy to be of help!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Julide said:


> Thank you!! I am happy to be of help!



Hi Julide! Divide & Conquer now offer an organizer for 26 toolbox.
Thank you so much for putting this great list together


----------



## Fabfashion

This is an insert I ordered for my 26 Toolbox from Divide & Conquer. It's a custom size and not the same as the standard one for TB listed on their Etsy site. I wanted it a bit more snug so the bag doesn't slouch. This fits perfectly. 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H.

The picture of the bag in my reveal thread shows how the bag looks like with the insert inside. http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/c...the-horse-birthday-879314-5.html#post27312996


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> This is an insert I ordered for my 26 Toolbox from Divide & Conquer. It's a custom size and not the same as the standard one for TB listed on their Etsy site. I wanted it a bit more snug so the bag doesn't slouch. This fits perfectly. 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H.
> 
> The picture of the bag in my reveal thread shows how the bag looks like with the insert inside. http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/c...the-horse-birthday-879314-5.html#post27312996



*Fabfashion*, the colors of your insert are fantastic and look perfect in your Toolbox!


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Fabfashion*, the colors of your insert are fantastic and look perfect in your Toolbox!


 
Thank you, VigeeLeBrun! I got inspired by some of the inserts I saw here.


----------



## Julide

MsHermesAU said:


> Hi Julide! Divide & Conquer now offer an organizer for 26 toolbox.
> Thank you so much for putting this great list together





Fabfashion said:


> This is an insert I ordered for my 26 Toolbox from Divide & Conquer. It's a custom size and not the same as the standard one for TB listed on their Etsy site. I wanted it a bit more snug so the bag doesn't slouch. This fits perfectly. 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H.
> 
> The picture of the bag in my reveal thread shows how the bag looks like with the insert inside. http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/c...the-horse-birthday-879314-5.html#post27312996



Thank you both!! I will add the!!


----------



## Julide

Many thanks to all who have been so kind to post this information! If I have made a mistake or forgotten one, please let me know.

*Bag Insert List:*

*Birkin 40* MaiTai 35,
*Birkin 35* Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF, MaiTai 35, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus jumbo
*Birkin 30* Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag PM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, Med. size Baginizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large
*Birkin 25* Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer

*HAC 36*
*HAC 32* Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
*HAC 28* Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H

*Bolide 37* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
*Bolide 31* Fouri bag SM
*Bolide 27*

*Web II*

*Marwari PM* D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
*Marwari GM*

*Jypsiere* Fourbi

*Lindy 34* Fourbi GM
*Lindy 30* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size, BABCIM 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H, D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''
*Lindy 26* Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM

*Paris Bombay 37*
*Paris Bombay 40*
*Paris Bombay 35*
*Paris Bombay PM*

*Picotin TGM* Purseket LRG
*Picotin GM* Purseket Med,
*Picotin MM* VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin
*Picotin PM* Small Chameleon UN, Samorga

*Victoria*
*Victoria Elan*

*Double Sens* LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''

*Garden Party 36* Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H
*Garden Party* Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6, MaiTai 35
*Garden Party TPM* VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)

*Evelyne GM* Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
*Evelyne MM* LRG Kaleidoplace
*Evelyne PM* VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN, Purse To Go, Fourbi PM

*Plume Elan* Chameleon SM
*Plume 28* Chameleon Med
*Plume 32* Fouri bag LG

*Whitebus*

*Market* D&C custom oval 5"

*Vespa* SM Chameleon (UN)

*Trim 31*
*Trim 35*

*Massai*

*Massai Cut 40*
*Massai Cut 32*

*Kelly 40* LRG Chameleon
*Kelly 35* SM Muji
*Kelly 32* Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H, PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi GM, Fourbi PM
*Kelly 28* SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM
*Kelly 25*

*Berline Mini*  Chameleon SM UN


*Toolbox 26* D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
*Toolbox *


*To all who have contributed!!*



Again, if you do not see your recommendation on the list please let me know and I will add it A.S.A.P.!![/QUOTE]


----------



## rosewang924

Fabfashion said:


> This is an insert I ordered for my 26 Toolbox from Divide & Conquer. It's a custom size and not the same as the standard one for TB listed on their Etsy site. I wanted it a bit more snug so the bag doesn't slouch. This fits perfectly. 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H.
> 
> The picture of the bag in my reveal thread shows how the bag looks like with the insert inside. http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/c...the-horse-birthday-879314-5.html#post27312996


love your choice of colors.


----------



## Fabfashion

rosewang924 said:


> love your choice of colors.


 
Thank you! Connie at D&C is great. She'll customize colors and pockets. I asked her to include 2 long 6" pockets on each side because I like to put my phone length-wise and I find some smaller pockets are not that useful (since I already have a Karo to store my makeup and small items).


----------



## Blue Rain

Just bought a D&C B35 insert. It's a bit too narrow on the width of the bag - about half an inch. I also purchased a Mai Tai B35 insert. It fits my B perfectly.
Does this happen to you? I think the D&C insert's dimension may be off?


----------



## rosewang924

Blue Rain said:


> Just bought a D&C B35 insert. It's a bit too narrow on the width of the bag - about half an inch. I also purchased a Mai Tai B35 insert. It fits my B perfectly.
> Does this happen to you? I think the D&C insert's dimension may be off?


i have had the same thing happen, i asked for a certain size, and when i receive the insert, it was off by almost an inch.  i like how you can customize your insert but am a little afraid to order with her.


----------



## rosewang924

Fabfashion said:


> Thank you! Connie at D&C is great. She'll customize colors and pockets. I asked her to include 2 long 6" pockets on each side because I like to put my phone length-wise and I find some smaller pockets are not that useful (since I already have a Karo to store my makeup and small items).


that's what i like about her, you can customize your insert, but she made one for me and the insert was smaller by almost an inch from what i wanted and now am a little afraid to order with her.


----------



## Fabfashion

rosewang924 said:


> that's what i like about her, you can customize your insert, but she made one for me and the insert was smaller by almost an inch from what i wanted and now am a little afraid to order with her.


I'd suggest contacting the vendor if your insert is not the exact dimension you ordered. This happened to me with another Etsy vendor (not D&C) where my insert came in almost 1" too wide and it wouldn't quite fit inside my bag. When I contacted the vendor she offered to redo and send me another one if I return the first one. I opted to get a partial discount because it was too much of a hassle to return the item to the US and I ended up using it in my Tod's tote bag. Try contacting Connie and see if D&C can rectify the issue for you.


----------



## Blue Rain

Fabfashion said:


> I'd suggest contacting the vendor if your insert is not the exact dimension you ordered. This happened to me with another Etsy vendor (not D&C) where my insert came in almost 1" too wide and it wouldn't quite fit inside my bag. When I contacted the vendor she offered to redo and send me another one if I return the first one. I opted to get a partial discount because it was too much of a hassle to return the item to the US and I ended up using it in my Tod's tote bag. Try contacting Connie and see if D&C can rectify the issue for you.



I'm going to contact her and see how we can work out the issue. At least she should know how to improve the inserts, thus boosts her business. I like her customer service.


----------



## Blue Rain

rosewang924 said:


> i have had the same thing happen, i asked for a certain size, and when i receive the insert, it was off by almost an inch.  i like how you can customize your insert but am a little afraid to order with her.



I took a closer look at the insert and mine is actually 1 inch too small on both width and length!


----------



## looking4kelly

Blue Rain said:


> I took a closer look at the insert and mine is actually 1 inch too small on both width and length!


honestly, I know I am a newbie, but I really encourage you to check out Samorga bag inserts - they are exact, brilliantly made and so customizable (is that a word??!!) I have been really happy. They take a beating too  if you are hard on your bags!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

looking4kelly said:


> honestly, I know I am a newbie, but I really encourage you to check out Samorga bag inserts - they are exact, brilliantly made and so customizable (is that a word??!!) I have been really happy. They take a beating too  if you are hard on your bags!



Doesn't matter if you are a newbie, welcome to this thread! I have found a wealth of information here


----------



## Blue Rain

looking4kelly said:


> honestly, I know I am a newbie, but I really encourage you to check out Samorga bag inserts - they are exact, brilliantly made and so customizable (is that a word??!!) I have been really happy. They take a beating too  if you are hard on your bags!



Thanks. I will definitely check it out. 

The response from D&C is that she meant for the inserts to fit in the bag loosely so that it is not visible on the outside and the bag can close easily. I can agree with her thought process, but I still think that her inserts should be 0.5 inch bigger on both width and length to be perfect. I'm returning the insert I have now and asking for a custom-made one.


----------



## dharma

This thread had been incredibly helpful! After checking all of the recommended inserts, I just ordered MaiTai's for my 35's. I couldn't help myself, I think it's the most beautiful...it would kill me to put something in my beautiful beloved bags that just wasn't as gorgeous as the outside, lol. I'll report back when I receive it, hopefully function will follow form in this case.


----------



## Blue Rain

I love everything about Mai Tai except the floppiness. That's why I decided to give D&C another try. Here is how Mai Tai looks in my B35. It folds inward as you start putting your things inside the side pockets. You can see that I travel light and don't even use all the pockets. Now the folded brim gets in my way to reach my wallet and other things on the bottom of the bag. It's worse when I put my cell phone (that I'm using now) in there.  

The floppiness becomes permanent after a few weeks of use even when you completely empty the insert. It doesn't help with keeping the shape of the bag at all. I don't desperately need this feature, but it's nice to keep the shape of your bag before it becomes floppy. 

I think the solution for Mai Tai is to add a sturdy plastic sheet in all sides and make the pockets wider on the bottom. Not like gusset, but the bottom of the pockets is part of the bottom of the insert. You know what I mean.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Blue Rain said:


> I love everything about Mai Tai except the floppiness. That's why I decided to give D&C another try. Here is how Mai Tai looks in my B35. It folds inward as you start putting your things inside the side pockets. You can see that I travel light and don't even use all the pockets. Now the folded brim gets in my way to reach my wallet and other things on the bottom of the bag. It's worse when I put my cell phone (that I'm using now) in there.
> 
> The floppiness becomes permanent after a few weeks of use even when you completely empty the insert. It doesn't help with keeping the shape of the bag at all. I don't desperately need this feature, but it's nice to keep the shape of your bag before it becomes floppy.
> 
> I think the solution for Mai Tai is to add a sturdy plastic sheet in all sides and make the pockets wider on the bottom. Not like gusset, but the bottom of the pockets is part of the bottom of the insert. You know what I mean.



Oh my, I use the pockets on my inserts, so this wouldn't work at all!! Thanks for the pic, *Blue Rain* because I considered buying more than one of MaiTai's inserts. Glad that I held off.


----------



## Nikonina

I just ordered a So Kelly from h.com and can't wait to see her in person. Can anyone recommend a insert for So Kelly 22?


----------



## caruava

Used my maitai inset for my b35 travelling over the weekend. Loved it! Highly recommend it to anyone after one. Had no issues with it flopping around.


----------



## Fabfashion

Nikonina said:


> I just ordered a So Kelly from h.com and can't wait to see her in person. Can anyone recommend a insert for So Kelly 22?


It's a tough one. If you just want to an organizer for your items, it should be okay to order a chameleon or something from one of the Etsy vendors. I ordered an oval insert from D&C for my 26 So K but because of the shape of the bottom, it's too loose. I wanted mine to be snug to keep the bag from slouching on the sides so it didn't work for that purpose (okay for holding my stuff). I think I could have ordered it a bit bigger but with an oval shaped bottom it's hard to say what dimension I need to order to make it fit more snugly.


----------



## Julide

After reading these last ten or twenty pages, it seems that other than just organization there are people who want the bags to be given some structure from their organizers as well. I am more than happy to add another "section" to each bag, but I would need help with what it should state and of course I would need opinions for which organizers do it!Double thank you to everyone again for all your contributions, it has made purchasing inserts a breeze!!


----------



## brage9

Julide said:


> Many thanks to all who have been so kind to post this information! If I have made a mistake or forgotten one, please let me know.
> 
> *Bag Insert List:*
> 
> *Birkin 40* MaiTai 35,
> *Birkin 35* Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF, MaiTai 35, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus jumbo
> *Birkin 30* Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag PM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, Med. size Baginizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large
> *Birkin 25* Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer
> 
> *HAC 36*
> *HAC 32* Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
> *HAC 28* Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
> 
> *Bolide 37* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
> *Bolide 31* Fouri bag SM
> *Bolide 27*
> 
> *Web II*
> 
> *Marwari PM* D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
> *Marwari GM*
> 
> *Jypsiere* Fourbi
> 
> *Lindy 34* Fourbi GM
> *Lindy 30* Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size, BABCIM 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H, D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''
> *Lindy 26* Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM
> 
> *Paris Bombay 37*
> *Paris Bombay 40*
> *Paris Bombay 35*
> *Paris Bombay PM*
> 
> *Picotin TGM* Purseket LRG
> *Picotin GM* Purseket Med,
> *Picotin MM* VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin
> *Picotin PM* Small Chameleon UN, Samorga
> 
> *Victoria*
> *Victoria Elan*
> 
> *Double Sens* LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''
> 
> *Garden Party 36* Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H
> *Garden Party* Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6, MaiTai 35
> *Garden Party TPM* VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)
> 
> *Evelyne GM* Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
> *Evelyne MM* LRG Kaleidoplace
> *Evelyne PM* VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN, Purse To Go, Fourbi PM
> 
> *Plume Elan* Chameleon SM
> *Plume 28* Chameleon Med
> *Plume 32* Fouri bag LG
> 
> *Whitebus*
> 
> *Market* D&C custom oval 5"
> 
> *Vespa* SM Chameleon (UN)
> 
> *Trim 31*
> *Trim 35*
> 
> *Massai*
> 
> *Massai Cut 40*
> *Massai Cut 32*
> 
> *Kelly 40* LRG Chameleon
> *Kelly 35* SM Muji
> *Kelly 32* Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H, PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi GM, Fourbi PM
> *Kelly 28* SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM
> *Kelly 25*
> 
> *Berline Mini*  Chameleon SM UN
> 
> 
> *Toolbox 26* D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> *Toolbox *
> 
> 
> *To all who have contributed!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Again, if you do not see your recommendation on the list please let me know and I will add it A.S.A.P.!!


[/QUOTE]
Julide,
I just saw this and it was like someone have heard my prayers! This is sooooo helpful, thank you for taking the time to orginazing and put together this list!


----------



## dharma

Blue Rain said:


> I love everything about Mai Tai except the floppiness. That's why I decided to give D&C another try. Here is how Mai Tai looks in my B35. It folds inward as you start putting your things inside the side pockets. You can see that I travel light and don't even use all the pockets. Now the folded brim gets in my way to reach my wallet and other things on the bottom of the bag. It's worse when I put my cell phone (that I'm using now) in there.
> 
> The floppiness becomes permanent after a few weeks of use even when you completely empty the insert. It doesn't help with keeping the shape of the bag at all. I don't desperately need this feature, but it's nice to keep the shape of your bag before it becomes floppy.
> 
> I think the solution for Mai Tai is to add a sturdy plastic sheet in all sides and make the pockets wider on the bottom. Not like gusset, but the bottom of the pockets is part of the bottom of the insert. You know what I mean.





kavnadoo said:


> Used my maitai inset for my b35 travelling over the weekend. Loved it! Highly recommend it to anyone after one. Had no issues with it flopping around.



Thank you for your input, ladies! I am definitely not looking for structure, I love the fact that this insert does not have the rigid sides. It will be interesting to see how it works for different  leathers, one of my bags is the floppiest most lovable pillow of Togo and the other is rigid indestructible buffalo. I don't want to alter the natural properties of either, just make it easier to switch bags.


----------



## dharma

Julide said:


> After reading these last ten or twenty pages, it seems that other than just organization there are people who want the bags to be given some structure from their organizers as well. I am more than happy to add another "section" to each bag, but I would need help with what it should state and of course I would need opinions for which organizers do it!Double thank you to everyone again for all your contributions, it has made purchasing inserts a breeze!!



Julide, you are amazing for putting all of this together, it has been incredibly helpful.


----------



## Julide

brage9 said:


> Julide,
> I just saw this and it was like someone have heard my prayers! This is sooooo helpful, thank you for taking the time to orginazing and put together this list!



You are most welcome! I am so happy that this has been helpful for you!!



dharma said:


> Julide, you are amazing for putting all of this together, it has been incredibly helpful.



Thank you so very much!I am so glad that it is useful!


----------



## Julide

I have reorganizedthe list, if you think it needs to be worded or organized differently, please let me know! Any ideas are always welcomed!

*Bag Insert List:*

*Birkin 40* 
For Organization: MaiTai 35,
For Structure: 

*Birkin 35* 
For Organization: Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF, MaiTai 35, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus jumbo
For Structure: 

*Birkin 30* 
For Organization: Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag PM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, Med. size Baginizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large
For Structure: 

*Birkin 25* 
For Organization: Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer
For Structure: 

*HAC 36*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*HAC 32* 
For Organization: Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
For Structure: 

*HAC 28* 
For Organization: Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
For Structure: 

*Bolide 37* 
For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Bolide 31* 
For Organization: Fouri bag SM
For Structure: 

*Bolide 27*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Web II*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Marwari PM* 
For Organization: D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
For Structure: 

*Marwari GM*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Jypsiere* 
For Organization: Fourbi
For Structure: 

*Lindy 34* 
For Organization: Fourbi GM
For Structure: 

*Lindy 30* 
For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size, BABCIM 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H, D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''
For Structure: 

*Lindy 26* 
For Organization: Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 37*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 40*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 35*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay PM*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Picotin TGM* 
For Organization: Purseket LRG
For Structure: 

*Picotin GM* 
For Organization: Purseket Med,
For Structure: 

*Picotin MM* 
For Organization:VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin
For Structure: 

*Picotin PM* 
For Organization: Small Chameleon UN, Samorga
For Structure: 

*Victoria*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Victoria Elan*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Double Sens* 
For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''
For Structure: 

*Garden Party 36* 
For Organization: Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H
For Structure: 

*Garden Party* 
For Organization: Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6, MaiTai 35
For Structure: 

*Garden Party TPM* 
For Organization: VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)
For Structure: 

*Evelyne GM* 
For Organization: Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
For Structure: 

*Evelyne MM* 
For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace
For Structure: 

*Evelyne PM* 
For Organization: VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN, Purse To Go, Fourbi PM
For Structure: 

*Plume Elan* 
For Organization: Chameleon SM
For Structure: 

*Plume 28* 
For Organization: Chameleon Med
For Structure: 

*Plume 32* 
For Organization: Fouri bag LG
For Structure: 

*Whitebus*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Market* 
For Organization: D&C custom oval 5"
For Structure: 

*Vespa* 
For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN)
For Structure: 

*Trim 31*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Trim 35*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai Cut 40*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai Cut 32*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Kelly 40* 
For Organization: LRG Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Kelly 35* 
For Organization: SM Muji
For Structure: 

*Kelly 32* 
For Organization: Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H, PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi GM, Fourbi PM
For Structure: 

*Kelly 28* 
For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM
For Structure: 

*Kelly 25*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Berline Mini* 
For Organization: Chameleon SM UN
For Structure: 

*Toolbox 26* 
For Organization: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
For Structure: 

*Toolbox *
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*To all who have contributed!! PLease keep the info coming!*


----------



## Julide

I have reorganizedthe list, if you think it needs to be worded or organized differently, please let me know! Any ideas are always welcomed!

*Bag Insert List:*

*Birkin 40* 
For Organization: MaiTai 35,
For Structure: 

*Birkin 35* 
For Organization: Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF, MaiTai 35, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus jumbo
For Structure: 

*Birkin 30* 
For Organization: Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag PM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, Med. size Baginizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large
For Structure: 

*Birkin 25* 
For Organization: Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer
For Structure: 

*HAC 36*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*HAC 32* 
For Organization: Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
For Structure: 

*HAC 28* 
For Organization: Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
For Structure: 

*Bolide 37* 
For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Bolide 31* 
For Organization: Fouri bag SM
For Structure: 

*Bolide 27*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Web II*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Marwari PM* 
For Organization: D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
For Structure: 

*Marwari GM*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Jypsiere* 
For Organization: Fourbi
For Structure: 

*Lindy 34* 
For Organization: Fourbi GM
For Structure: 

*Lindy 30* 
For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size, BABCIM 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H, D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''
For Structure: 

*Lindy 26* 
For Organization: Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 37*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 40*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 35*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay PM*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Picotin TGM* 
For Organization: Purseket LRG
For Structure: 

*Picotin GM* 
For Organization: Purseket Med,
For Structure: 

*Picotin MM* 
For Organization:VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin
For Structure: 

*Picotin PM* 
For Organization: Small Chameleon UN, Samorga
For Structure: 

*Victoria*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Victoria Elan*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Double Sens* 
For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''
For Structure: 

*Garden Party 36* 
For Organization: Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H
For Structure: 

*Garden Party* 
For Organization: Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6, MaiTai 35
For Structure: 

*Garden Party TPM* 
For Organization: VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)
For Structure: 

*Evelyne GM* 
For Organization: Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
For Structure: 

*Evelyne MM* 
For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace
For Structure: 

*Evelyne PM* 
For Organization: VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN, Purse To Go, Fourbi PM
For Structure: 

*Plume Elan* 
For Organization: Chameleon SM
For Structure: 

*Plume 28* 
For Organization: Chameleon Med
For Structure: 

*Plume 32* 
For Organization: Fouri bag LG
For Structure: 

*Whitebus*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Market* 
For Organization: D&C custom oval 5"
For Structure: 

*Vespa* 
For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN)
For Structure: 

*Trim 31*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Trim 35*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai Cut 40*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai Cut 32*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Kelly 40* 
For Organization: LRG Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Kelly 35* 
For Organization: SM Muji
For Structure: 

*Kelly 32* 
For Organization: Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H, PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi GM, Fourbi PM
For Structure: 

*Kelly 28* 
For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM
For Structure: 

*Kelly 25*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Berline Mini* 
For Organization: Chameleon SM UN
For Structure: 

*Toolbox 26* 
For Organization: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
For Structure: 

*Toolbox *
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*To all who have contributed!! PLease keep the info coming!*


----------



## Blue Rain

Thank you Julide for constructing this bible for us. 

I can only speak with confidence about D&C that all their inserts are well made to keep the structure of any bags. Mai Tai 35 isn't for structure, but Purse To Go large is. 

The sturdiness to keep the bag's structure is determined by the materials of which the inserts are made. If all of us help feed Julide this information, this "Insert Bible" will be an incredible work from all tPF members.


----------



## Fabfashion

Julide said:


> I have reorganizedthe list, if you think it needs to be worded or organized differently, please let me know! Any ideas are always welcomed!
> 
> *Bag Insert List:*
> 
> *Birkin 40*
> For Organization: MaiTai 35,
> For Structure:
> 
> *Birkin 35*
> For Organization: Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF, MaiTai 35, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus jumbo
> For Structure:
> 
> *Birkin 30*
> For Organization: Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag PM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, Med. size Baginizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large
> For Structure:
> 
> *Birkin 25*
> For Organization: Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer
> For Structure:
> 
> *HAC 36*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *HAC 32*
> For Organization: Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
> For Structure:
> 
> *HAC 28*
> For Organization: Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
> For Structure:
> 
> *Bolide 37*
> For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
> For Structure:
> 
> *Bolide 31*
> For Organization: Fouri bag SM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Bolide 27*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Web II*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Marwari PM*
> For Organization: D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
> For Structure:
> 
> *Marwari GM*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Jypsiere*
> For Organization: Fourbi
> For Structure:
> 
> *Lindy 34*
> For Organization: Fourbi GM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Lindy 30*
> For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size, BABCIM 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H, D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''
> For Structure:
> 
> *Lindy 26*
> For Organization: Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Paris Bombay 37*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Paris Bombay 40*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Paris Bombay 35*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Paris Bombay PM*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Picotin TGM*
> For Organization: Purseket LRG
> For Structure:
> 
> *Picotin GM*
> For Organization: Purseket Med,
> For Structure:
> 
> *Picotin MM*
> For Organization:VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin
> For Structure:
> 
> *Picotin PM*
> For Organization: Small Chameleon UN, Samorga
> For Structure:
> 
> *Victoria*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Victoria Elan*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Double Sens*
> For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''
> For Structure:
> 
> *Garden Party 36*
> For Organization: Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H
> For Structure:
> 
> *Garden Party*
> For Organization: Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6, MaiTai 35
> For Structure:
> 
> *Garden Party TPM*
> For Organization: VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)
> For Structure:
> 
> *Evelyne GM*
> For Organization: Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
> For Structure:
> 
> *Evelyne MM*
> For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace
> For Structure:
> 
> *Evelyne PM*
> For Organization: VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN, Purse To Go, Fourbi PM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Plume Elan*
> For Organization: Chameleon SM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Plume 28*
> For Organization: Chameleon Med
> For Structure:
> 
> *Plume 32*
> For Organization: Fouri bag LG
> For Structure:
> 
> *Whitebus*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Market*
> For Organization: D&C custom oval 5"
> For Structure:
> 
> *Vespa*
> For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN)
> For Structure:
> 
> *Trim 31*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Trim 35*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Massai*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Massai Cut 40*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Massai Cut 32*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 40*
> For Organization: LRG Chameleon
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 35*
> For Organization: SM Muji
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 32*
> For Organization: Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H, PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi GM, Fourbi PM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 28*
> For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 25*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Berline Mini*
> For Organization: Chameleon SM UN
> For Structure:
> 
> *Toolbox 26*
> For Organization: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> For Structure:
> 
> *Toolbox *
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *To all who have contributed!! PLease keep the info coming!*


Julide, thank you so much for taking the time to create this list! 

The D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H would be for structure as it fits snugly. 

I'll also try to post pic and dimension of my D&C custom inserts for HAC 32 and Plume 28 in the next few days.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*Julide*, you are wonderful and thank you for the work that you have done with this list. I did some testing today with my Purse to Go organizers that are in my Bs and Ks and although they provide great organization, can't say that they are going to provide rigid structure. Looking forward to seeing this list grow in the future and am going to look at Divide and Conquer organizers for structure as a back-up plan


----------



## Julide

I have added the Divide and conquer to all the structured bag lists, if I have missed one please let me know! Thank you *Vigee*, *FabFashion* & *Blue Rain* for your kinds words, they are appreciated!!Also thank you for the info on D&C!

*Bag Insert List:*

*Birkin 40* 
For Organization: MaiTai 35,
For Structure: 

*Birkin 35* 
For Organization: Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF, MaiTai 35, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus jumbo
For Structure:  Purse to go Large, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6''

*Birkin 30* 
For Organization: Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag PM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, Med. size Baginizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5

*Birkin 25* 
For Organization: Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer
For Structure:  D&C XS regular width organizer

*HAC 36*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*HAC 32* 
For Organization: Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
For Structure: 

*HAC 28* 
For Organization: Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
For Structure:   Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H

*Bolide 37* 
For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Bolide 31* 
For Organization: Fouri bag SM
For Structure: 

*Bolide 27*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Web II*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Marwari PM* 
For Organization: D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
For Structure:   D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom

*Marwari GM*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Jypsiere* 
For Organization: Fourbi
For Structure: 

*Lindy 34* 
For Organization: Fourbi GM
For Structure: 

*Lindy 30* 
For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size, BABCIM 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H, D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''
For Structure:  D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''

*Lindy 26* 
For Organization: Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 37*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 40*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 35*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay PM*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Picotin TGM* 
For Organization: Purseket LRG
For Structure: 

*Picotin GM* 
For Organization: Purseket Med,
For Structure: 

*Picotin MM* 
For Organization:VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin
For Structure: 

*Picotin PM* 
For Organization: Small Chameleon UN, Samorga
For Structure: 

*Victoria*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Victoria Elan*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Double Sens* 
For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''

*Garden Party 36* 
For Organization: Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H

*Garden Party* 
For Organization: Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6, MaiTai 35
For Structure: 

*Garden Party TPM* 
For Organization: VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)
For Structure: 

*Evelyne GM* 
For Organization: Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
For Structure: 

*Evelyne MM* 
For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace
For Structure: 

*Evelyne PM* 
For Organization: VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN, Purse To Go, Fourbi PM
For Structure: 

*Plume Elan* 
For Organization: Chameleon SM
For Structure: 

*Plume 28* 
For Organization: Chameleon Med
For Structure: 

*Plume 32* 
For Organization: Fouri bag LG
For Structure: 

*Whitebus*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Market* 
For Organization: D&C custom oval 5"
For Structure:  D&C custom oval 5"

*Vespa* 
For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN)
For Structure: 

*Trim 31*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Trim 35*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai Cut 40*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai Cut 32*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Kelly 40* 
For Organization: LRG Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Kelly 35* 
For Organization: SM Muji
For Structure: 

*Kelly 32* 
For Organization: Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H, PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi GM, Fourbi PM
For Structure:  D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H

*Kelly 28* 
For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM
For Structure: 

*Kelly 25*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Berline Mini* 
For Organization: Chameleon SM UN
For Structure: 

*Toolbox 26* 
For Organization: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
For Structure:  D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H

*Toolbox *
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*To all who have contributed!! Let me know if I have missed anything or something else needs to be added to the list!*


----------



## Fabfashion

This is a custom insert from Divide & Conquer for my HAC 32. It fits snugly and has flexible sides--the last photo shows how the flexible side works just in case someone is curious about D&C's flexible sides. My HAC is in epsom so it doesn't really need much in terms of structural support (never hurts though) but it will definitely provide structure if the bag is made of softer leather such as clemence, togo, swift, etc. 

The dimension is 11.5"L x 5.25"W x 6"H.


----------



## Fabfashion

This Plume 28 insert is from another Etsy vendor, 47thHeaven. Her price is less than D&C and her insert is super sturdy (more so than D&C but I don't see a huge benefit).  It fits snugly inside my Plume. However, because my Plume is in gulliver, it doesn't really need any structural support but if one has a Plume with softer leather such as clemence, togo, swift, etc. this will keep it from slouching.

The same size insert can be ordered from Divide & Conquer as well (lighter weight). For organizing, I'd suggest ordering the less structured one from Babcim using the dimension below. 

The dimension is 9.5"L x 3.5"W x 5.5"H. If you'd like to have a little more wiggle room, I'd suggest reducing by 1/2" to 9"L x 3"W x 5"H.


----------



## Fabfashion

An oval shaped insert from D&C for a So Kelly 26. I just want to share pics of how it looks. It works fine for organizing but could be 1" bigger all around for keeping structure. I plan to order a slightly bigger one and will share pics when it arrives.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> An oval shaped insert from D&C for a So Kelly 26. I just want to share pics of how it looks. It works fine for organizing but could be 1" bigger all around for keeping structure. I plan to order a slightly bigger one and will share pics when it arrives.



Thanks for the pic *Fabfashion*. This D&C organizer might be very good for structure, too. It looks incredibly sturdy.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks for the pic *Fabfashion*. This D&C organizer might be very good for structure, too. It looks incredibly sturdy.


You're welcome! The sides are sturdy as all of D&C inserts are.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> You're welcome! The sides are sturdy as all of D&C inserts are.



Think that I might have to buy at least ONE D&C to try it out. Thanks so much!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Love the color as well....


----------



## mochaccino

I took a gamble and ordered the 28 cm Kelly insert from D&C (Etsy link) for my 32 cm sellier. Happy to report that it's a perfect fit!

You can see that the width of the insert clears the opening where the strap threads through the bag. It does exclude the space at the bottom of the trapezoidal Kelly, but I'd prefer to not get things stuck there anyway:



Hard to get a pic inside, but it fits snug without affecting the closure:



My insert options were flexible ends and no loop or key fob.


----------



## Leah

Thank you Julide and all the other ladies who have contributed all this very helpful info! I am so pleased that the "firmness factor" has now been included in this list 

I have one to add to 35 Birkin inserts, hope I am doing this correctly. I just added Chameleon Structured Extra Large for size 35 birkins. 


Bag Insert List:

Birkin 40 
For Organization: MaiTai 35,

For Structure: 

Birkin 35 
For Organization: Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF, MaiTai 35, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus jumbo

For Structure: Purse to go Large, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', [Chameleon Structured Extra Large


Birkin 30 
For Organization: Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag PM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, Med. size Baginizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large

For Structure: Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5

Birkin 25 
For Organization: Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer

For Structure: D&C XS regular width organizer

HAC 36
For Organization: 

For Structure: 

HAC 32 
For Organization: Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN

For Structure: 

HAC 28 
For Organization: Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H

For Structure: Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H

Bolide 37 
For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon

For Structure: 

Bolide 31 
For Organization: Fouri bag SM

For Structure: 

Bolide 27
For Organization:

For Structure: 

Web II
For Organization:

For Structure: 

Marwari PM 
For Organization: D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom

For Structure: D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom

Marwari GM
For Organization:

For Structure: 

Jypsiere 
For Organization: Fourbi

For Structure: 

Lindy 34 
For Organization: Fourbi GM

For Structure: 

Lindy 30 
For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size, BABCIM 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H, D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''

For Structure: D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''

Lindy 26 
For Organization: Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM

For Structure: 

Paris Bombay 37
For Organization:

For Structure: 

Paris Bombay 40
For Organization:

For Structure: 

Paris Bombay 35
For Organization:

For Structure: 

Paris Bombay PM
For Organization:

For Structure: 

Picotin TGM 
For Organization: Purseket LRG

For Structure: 

Picotin GM 
For Organization: Purseket Med,

For Structure: 

Picotin MM 
For Organization:VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin

For Structure: 

Picotin PM 
For Organization: Small Chameleon UN, Samorga

For Structure: 

Victoria
For Organization:

For Structure:

Victoria Elan
For Organization:

For Structure: 

Double Sens 
For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''

For Structure: Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''

Garden Party 36 
For Organization: Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H

For Structure: Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H

Garden Party 
For Organization: Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6, MaiTai 35

For Structure: 

Garden Party TPM 
For Organization: VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)
For Structure: 

Evelyne GM 

For Structure: 

Evelyne MM 
For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace

For Structure: 

Evelyne PM 
For Organization: VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN, Purse To Go, Fourbi PM

For Structure: 

Plume Elan 
For Organization: Chameleon SM

For Structure: 

Plume 28 
For Organization: Chameleon Med
For Structure: 

Plume 32 
For Organization: Fouri bag LG

For Structure: 

Whitebus
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

Market 
For Organization: D&C custom oval 5"
For Structure: D&C custom oval 5"

Vespa 
For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN)

For Structure: 

Trim 31
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

Trim 35
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

Massai
For Organization: 

For Structure: 

Massai Cut 40
For Organization: 

For Structure: 

Massai Cut 32
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

Kelly 40 
For Organization: LRG Chameleon

For Structure: 

Kelly 35 
For Organization: SM Muji
For Structure: 

Kelly 32 
For Organization: Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H, PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi GM, Fourbi PM

For Structure: D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H

Kelly 28 
For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM

For Structure: 

Kelly 25
For Organization: 

For Structure: 

Berline Mini 
For Organization: Chameleon SM UN

For Structure: 

Toolbox 26 
For Organization: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H

For Structure: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H

Toolbox 
For Organization: 

For Structure:


----------



## axewoman

Statis.tic said:


> Another picture of MaiTai organizer. She's probably too busy that she missed out her 'MaiTai' logo but I'm fine with it.



I contacted her regarding the logo as mine arrived without one and her answer was that she is in process of changing her Collection name and no longer puts the MaiTai logo on her items as the name will change.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

axewoman said:


> I contacted her regarding the logo as mine arrived without one and her answer was that she is in process of changing her Collection name and no longer puts the MaiTai logo on her items as the name will change.



This is interesting, I wonder what MaiTai's new brand will be? Thanks for the information, *axewoman*!


----------



## bagidiotic

axewoman said:


> I contacted her regarding the logo as mine arrived without one and her answer was that she is in process of changing her Collection name and no longer puts the MaiTai logo on her items as the name will change.



Interesting
Must check it out


----------



## dharma

Just wanted to update that I received the MaiTai 35 birkin insert and it's wonderful! It's beautifully made, weighs next to nothing and fits perfectly. My puddle of Togo got a bit more structure from it but still has it's lovely natural slouch. I love that it's soft and it doesn't feel like anything sharp or rigid will hurt my bag. My only critism would be that all the pockets are a similar size. I would love one long pocket for either my vision agenda or bearn so the chèvre is protected from other items in my bag. I sort of solved the worst scratch culprit by reserving the end pocket for keys.
I thought about posting photos but frankly the ones on her site are very good and tell the whole story. If anyone wants to see something not on her site, I'd be happy to try.


----------



## aandreaa79

Leah said:


> Thank you Julide and all the other ladies who have contributed all this very helpful info! I am so pleased that the "firmness factor" has now been included in this list
> 
> I have one to add to 35 Birkin inserts, hope I am doing this correctly. I just added Chameleon Structured Extra Large for size 35 birkins.
> 
> 
> Bag Insert List:
> 
> Birkin 40
> For Organization: MaiTai 35,
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Birkin 35
> For Organization: Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF, MaiTai 35, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus jumbo
> 
> For Structure: Purse to go Large, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', [Chameleon Structured Extra Large
> 
> 
> Birkin 30
> For Organization: Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag PM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, Med. size Baginizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large
> 
> For Structure: Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5
> 
> Birkin 25
> For Organization: Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer
> 
> For Structure: D&C XS regular width organizer
> 
> HAC 36
> For Organization:
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> HAC 32
> For Organization: Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> HAC 28
> For Organization: Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
> 
> For Structure: Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
> 
> Bolide 37
> For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Bolide 31
> For Organization: Fouri bag SM
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Bolide 27
> For Organization:
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Web II
> For Organization:
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Marwari PM
> For Organization: D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
> 
> For Structure: D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
> 
> Marwari GM
> For Organization:
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Jypsiere
> For Organization: Fourbi
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Lindy 34
> For Organization: Fourbi GM
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Lindy 30
> For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size, BABCIM 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H, D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''
> 
> For Structure: D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''
> 
> Lindy 26
> For Organization: Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Paris Bombay 37
> For Organization:
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Paris Bombay 40
> For Organization:
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Paris Bombay 35
> For Organization:
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Paris Bombay PM
> For Organization:
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Picotin TGM
> For Organization: Purseket LRG
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Picotin GM
> For Organization: Purseket Med,
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Picotin MM
> For Organization:VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Picotin PM
> For Organization: Small Chameleon UN, Samorga
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Victoria
> For Organization:
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Victoria Elan
> For Organization:
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Double Sens
> For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''
> 
> For Structure: Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''
> 
> Garden Party 36
> For Organization: Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H
> 
> For Structure: Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H
> 
> Garden Party
> For Organization: Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6, MaiTai 35
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Garden Party TPM
> For Organization: VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)
> For Structure:
> 
> Evelyne GM
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Evelyne MM
> For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Evelyne PM
> For Organization: VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN, Purse To Go, Fourbi PM
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Plume Elan
> For Organization: Chameleon SM
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Plume 28
> For Organization: Chameleon Med
> For Structure:
> 
> Plume 32
> For Organization: Fouri bag LG
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Whitebus
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> Market
> For Organization: D&C custom oval 5"
> For Structure: D&C custom oval 5"
> 
> Vespa
> For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN)
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Trim 31
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> Trim 35
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> Massai
> For Organization:
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Massai Cut 40
> For Organization:
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Massai Cut 32
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> Kelly 40
> For Organization: LRG Chameleon
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Kelly 35
> For Organization: SM Muji
> For Structure:
> 
> Kelly 32
> For Organization: Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H, PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi GM, Fourbi PM
> 
> For Structure: D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H
> 
> Kelly 28
> For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Kelly 25
> For Organization:
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Berline Mini
> For Organization: Chameleon SM UN
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Toolbox 26
> For Organization: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> 
> For Structure: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> 
> Toolbox
> For Organization:
> 
> For Structure:


Thank you so much for these, ladies! &#55357;&#56397; great, informative thread


----------



## aandreaa79

mochaccino said:


> I took a gamble and ordered the 28 cm Kelly insert from D&C (Etsy link) for my 32 cm sellier. Happy to report that it's a perfect fit!
> 
> You can see that the width of the insert clears the opening where the strap threads through the bag. It does exclude the space at the bottom of the trapezoidal Kelly, but I'd prefer to not get things stuck there anyway:
> View attachment 2738558
> 
> 
> Hard to get a pic inside, but it fits snug without affecting the closure:
> View attachment 2738559
> 
> 
> My insert options were flexible ends and no loop or key fob.


Looks really nice and classy


----------



## mochaccino

aandreaa79 said:


> Looks really nice and classy



Thank you for your kind words


----------



## QuelleFromage

For Evelyne owners, I tried the recommended small Chameleon in my Evelyne PM and I found it too small by a fair bit, as it's a soft insert. It kind of bounces around in the bag. I just wanted something to protect the bag interior, but I may need to upgrade to a different kind of organizer


----------



## goodies333

any\
one try this one before?

http://samorga.com/


----------



## g41girl

goodies333 said:


> any\
> one try this one before?
> 
> http://samorga.com/




Yes - I love those. I have one for my Mulberry Bayswater & am awaiting another for my speedy 25 !  There is a TPF thread on Samorga bag organisers.


----------



## doves75

goodies333 said:


> any\
> one try this one before?
> 
> http://samorga.com/







g41girl said:


> Yes - I love those. I have one for my Mulberry Bayswater & am awaiting another for my speedy 25 !  There is a TPF thread on Samorga bag organisers.




Hi....to you know which one (size) is perfect for B 40? Thanks


----------



## bspcc87

goodies333 said:


> any\
> one try this one before?
> 
> http://samorga.com/


Yes  I ordered three inserts from them before. Material is good and sturdy and the owner is very friendly !


----------



## Ascella

goodies333 said:


> any\
> one try this one before?
> http://samorga.com/


Just got one two days ago, very happy with the quality
You can tell them the inner measures of the bag, they can customize one for you.


----------



## g41girl

doves75 said:


> Hi....to you know which one (size) is perfect for B 40? Thanks




There is one for the Speedy 40 if you go on the website you will see the colours available - a good selection.


----------



## babybaby2011

QuelleFromage said:


> For Evelyne owners, I tried the recommended small Chameleon in my Evelyne PM and I found it too small by a fair bit, as it's a soft insert. It kind of bounces around in the bag. I just wanted something to protect the bag interior, but I may need to upgrade to a different kind of organizer



I am looking for my Evelyne Pm but I do not know whats kind the insert bag, too


----------



## Fabfashion

I've been very happy with my D&C inserts but am now looking for a custom insert that's more lightweight. The original D&C insert I ordered for my HAC 32 works really well but my bag is in epsom so the combined weight is not too bad. I've tried using the insert in my clemence B35 and found it too heavy. I'd love something like those made by Mai Tai but I don't think she customizes the pockets. Any suggestions on where I can order one for B35 is much appreciated.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

FYI.  D&C is currently close to allow the owner to catch up with her orders.


----------



## lipeach21

D&c is open now


----------



## HfromT

Has anyone here purchased MaiTai's lovely insert for an MM picotin?! If so, I would love to hear your review of it.  It looks beautiful, but I want to know if it provides too much structure to the bag.  I don't want my picotin to look like I'm carrying a cylinder!


----------



## QuelleFromage

babybaby2011 said:


> I am looking for my Evelyne Pm but I do not know whats kind the insert bag, too


The Chameleon small is definitely way too small after a month of trying to use it. It's also not tall enough to take advantage of the space in an Evie. I will advise if I find something better


----------



## doves75

g41girl said:


> There is one for the Speedy 40 if you go on the website you will see the colours available - a good selection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2798475




Thanks g41girl...I not sure if speedy 40 will have the same dimension with Birkin 40. But, is the center divider can be removed? I only like side pockets.


----------



## g41girl

doves75 said:


> Thanks g41girl...I not sure if speedy 40 will have the same dimension with Birkin 40. But, is the center divider can be removed? I only like side pockets.




Sorry - thought you were referring to LV Speedy. The one I have for my Mulberry Bays has removable divider - I think they have two styles for Birkin 40. Check website to see if it would suit you.


----------



## rosewang924

babybaby2011 said:


> I am looking for my Evelyne Pm but I do not know whats kind the insert bag, too



have you tried purse to go, large size.


----------



## doves75

g41girl said:


> Sorry - thought you were referring to LV Speedy. The one I have for my Mulberry Bays has removable divider - I think they have two styles for Birkin 40. Check website to see if it would suit you.




Thank you g41girl, I'll check her website &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Kfoorya2

I just got a herbag 31 and was wondering if someone can please help me an insert I can get to help organize and also hold shape of the bag since its canvas! I appreciate any insights thanks!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

QuelleFromage said:


> For Evelyne owners, I tried the recommended small Chameleon in my Evelyne PM and I found it too small by a fair bit, as it's a soft insert. It kind of bounces around in the bag. I just wanted something to protect the bag interior, but I may need to upgrade to a different kind of organizer





babybaby2011 said:


> I am looking for my Evelyne Pm but I do not know whats kind the insert bag, too



I use PurseN inserts for all my bags.  The medium size works for a Kelly 32, Evelyne PM, and Birkin 35.  Here are some picks of how it fits inside the Evelyne PM.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Leah said:


> Thank you Julide and all the other ladies who have contributed all this very helpful info! I am so pleased that the "firmness factor" has now been included in this list
> 
> I have one to add to 35 Birkin inserts, hope I am doing this correctly. I just added Chameleon Structured Extra Large for size 35 birkins.
> 
> 
> Bag Insert List:
> 
> Birkin 40
> For Organization: MaiTai 35,
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Birkin 35
> For Organization: Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF, MaiTai 35, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus jumbo
> 
> For Structure: Purse to go Large, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', [Chameleon Structured Extra Large
> 
> 
> Birkin 30
> For Organization: Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag PM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, Med. size Baginizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large
> 
> For Structure: Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5
> 
> Birkin 25
> For Organization: Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer
> 
> For Structure: D&C XS regular width organizer
> 
> HAC 36
> For Organization:
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> HAC 32
> For Organization: Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> HAC 28
> For Organization: Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
> 
> For Structure: Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
> 
> Bolide 37
> For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Bolide 31
> For Organization: Fouri bag SM
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Bolide 27
> For Organization:
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Web II
> For Organization:
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Marwari PM
> For Organization: D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
> 
> For Structure: D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
> 
> Marwari GM
> For Organization:
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Jypsiere
> For Organization: Fourbi
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Lindy 34
> For Organization: Fourbi GM
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Lindy 30
> For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size, BABCIM 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H, D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''
> 
> For Structure: D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''
> 
> Lindy 26
> For Organization: Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Paris Bombay 37
> For Organization:
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Paris Bombay 40
> For Organization:
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Paris Bombay 35
> For Organization:
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Paris Bombay PM
> For Organization:
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Picotin TGM
> For Organization: Purseket LRG
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Picotin GM
> For Organization: Purseket Med,
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Picotin MM
> For Organization:VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Picotin PM
> For Organization: Small Chameleon UN, Samorga
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Victoria
> For Organization:
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Victoria Elan
> For Organization:
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Double Sens
> For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''
> 
> For Structure: Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''
> 
> Garden Party 36
> For Organization: Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H
> 
> For Structure: Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H , *Chamelon Inserts Extra Large Measures 12"L x 6"W x 7"H (very light and good value)*
> 
> Garden Party
> For Organization: Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6, MaiTai 35
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Garden Party TPM
> For Organization: VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)
> For Structure:
> 
> Evelyne GM
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Evelyne MM
> For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Evelyne PM
> For Organization: VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN, Purse To Go, Fourbi PM
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Plume Elan
> For Organization: Chameleon SM
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Plume 28
> For Organization: Chameleon Med
> For Structure:
> 
> Plume 32
> For Organization: Fouri bag LG
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Whitebus
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> Market
> For Organization: D&C custom oval 5"
> For Structure: D&C custom oval 5"
> 
> Vespa
> For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN)
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Trim 31
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> Trim 35
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> Massai
> For Organization:
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Massai Cut 40
> For Organization:
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Massai Cut 32
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> Kelly 40
> For Organization: LRG Chameleon
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Kelly 35
> For Organization: SM Muji
> For Structure:
> 
> Kelly 32
> For Organization: Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H, PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi GM, Fourbi PM
> 
> For Structure: D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H
> 
> Kelly 28
> For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Kelly 25
> For Organization:
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Berline Mini
> For Organization: Chameleon SM UN
> 
> For Structure:
> 
> Toolbox 26
> For Organization: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> 
> For Structure: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> 
> Toolbox
> For Organization:
> 
> For Structure:



Adding an insert for Garden Party 36 from Chamelon Inserts.


----------



## Sammy Royal

Silk Fourbis (Carré en Cravates) are presently offered on the German H website! PM in "blush" which is very pretty and would go perfectly with browns, gold and etoupe (among others) and the bigger Fourbi in saphire blue. The bigger size is usually more expensive (I think, by EUR 200) but is now offered at the same price as PM!


----------



## bagalogist

Just wondering if anyone can share your experience with Mai Tai's bag insert for B, K, picotin or GP? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Blue Rain

Just wanted to share an experience with one of my bag inserts. I didn't think this through before, but it now makes sense that the dark colored bag inserts can give color transfer too. We were all worried about our jeans and dark colored dresses will transfer colors to the light colored handbags. Of course, the bag inserts can do the same damage.
I bought a black insert for my J. My blue jean azap and an orange pocket perfume leather case rub against the insert and the edges are all black! It didn't do much damage to my J because the insert fit tightly in the bag, otherwise the color transfer would probably show even on the blue orage. 
So, after the lesson learn, I finally replaced the black insert with an ivory one. Don't be like me, you guys. Doesn't matter what color your handbag is, never buy a dark colored insert for it.


----------



## Fabfashion

Sorry to hear about the color transfer, Blue Rain. Hope the color can be cleaned off your azap and purfume leather case. Perhaps ask Docride? Any particular vendor you care to share so we're aware--not to worry if you'd rather not say. I usually order mine in bright colors so now I'm worried. When I asked D&C and Babcim about it a while back, they said it had not happened to theirs but then one just never knows for sure especially if the insert gets wet or something.


----------



## Mariapia

bagalogist said:


> Just wondering if anyone can share your experience with Mai Tai's bag insert for B, K, picotin or GP?
> 
> Thank you in advance.




I Have a Mai Tai's insert for my B 35. It's very lightweight, I chose naturel colour. It has lots of pockets, perfectly adjusts to the shape. 
It's also Made In France.
The shipping was very fast as well.
And Mai Tai answers all your questions if you want further information.
Don't hesitate to email her.


----------



## rosewang924

Thank you for sharing, never thought about color transfer from bag inserts.





Blue Rain said:


> Just wanted to share an experience with one of my bag inserts. I didn't think this through before, but it now makes sense that the dark colored bag inserts can give color transfer too. We were all worried about our jeans and dark colored dresses will transfer colors to the light colored handbags. Of course, the bag inserts can do the same damage.
> I bought a black insert for my J. My blue jean azap and an orange pocket perfume leather case rub against the insert and the edges are all black! It didn't do much damage to my J because the insert fit tightly in the bag, otherwise the color transfer would probably show even on the blue orage.
> So, after the lesson learn, I finally replaced the black insert with an ivory one. Don't be like me, you guys. Doesn't matter what color your handbag is, never buy a dark colored insert for it.


----------



## Blue Rain

Fabfashion said:


> Sorry to hear about the color transfer, Blue Rain. Hope the color can be cleaned off your azap and purfume leather case. Perhaps ask Docride? Any particular vendor you care to share so we're aware--not to worry if you'd rather not say. I usually order mine in bright colors so now I'm worried. When I asked D&C and Babcim about it a while back, they said it had not happened to theirs but then one just never knows for sure especially if the insert gets wet or something.




Well... It was Purse To Go, but I think any brands or any materials with dark colors are prone to color transfers. You sparked an idea for me to try soaking my black insert in the water. I'll squeeze it and see if the color runs out. Will keep you posted on this experiment.


----------



## Blue Rain

Blue Rain said:


> Well... It was Purse To Go, but I think any brands or any materials with dark colors are prone to color transfers. You sparked an idea for me to try soaking my black insert in the water. I'll squeeze it and see if the color runs out. Will keep you posted on this experiment.




And the result is in... Yes, the black color runs even in cold water.


----------



## Fabfashion

Blue Rain said:


> And the result is in... Yes, the black color runs even in cold water.



Good to know. Hope the color transfer comes off for you.


----------



## Blue Rain

Fabfashion said:


> Good to know. Hope the color transfer comes off for you.




Thanks. I hope so too.


----------



## katekluet

bagalogist said:


> Just wondering if anyone can share your experience with Mai Tai's bag insert for B, K, picotin or GP?
> 
> Thank you in advance.



I just received Mai Tai's insert for my kelly 32....fits perfectly, beautiful embroidery and fabric...well designed.


----------



## bagidiotic

Blue Rain said:


> Just wanted to share an experience with one of my bag inserts. I didn't think this through before, but it now makes sense that the dark colored bag inserts can give color transfer too. We were all worried about our jeans and dark colored dresses will transfer colors to the light colored handbags. Of course, the bag inserts can do the same damage.
> I bought a black insert for my J. My blue jean azap and an orange pocket perfume leather case rub against the insert and the edges are all black! It didn't do much damage to my J because the insert fit tightly in the bag, otherwise the color transfer would probably show even on the blue orage.
> So, after the lesson learn, I finally replaced the black insert with an ivory one. Don't be like me, you guys. Doesn't matter what color your handbag is, never buy a dark colored insert for it.



Thanks for sharing your valuable experience
Hopefully you found a good solution


----------



## bagalogist

Mariapia said:


> I Have a Mai Tai's insert for my B 35. It's very lightweight, I chose naturel colour. It has lots of pockets, perfectly adjusts to the shape.
> It's also Made In France.
> The shipping was very fast as well.
> And Mai Tai answers all your questions if you want further information.
> Don't hesitate to email her.





katekluet said:


> I just received Mai Tai's insert for my kelly 32....fits perfectly, beautiful embroidery and fabric...well designed.



Thank you Mariapia and katekluet for sharing your input on Mai Tai's bag inserts. Very kind of you both.

May I ask how do the pockets hold up when you put things inside? Do the pockets fold over and sides collapsed since the insert is not non structured?


----------



## Love Of My Life

I have also purchased my bag insert from Mai Tai for my kelly.

I had no problems whatsoever & the quality & fit were perfect!

Mai Tai is just lovely & any concerns or issues she will address in the most
professional manner. She is a joy to work with & I have also purchased her
lavender sachets which were just fabulous


----------



## bagalogist

hotshot said:


> I have also purchased my bag insert from Mai Tai for my kelly.
> 
> I had no problems whatsoever & the quality & fit were perfect!
> 
> Mai Tai is just lovely & any concerns or issues she will address in the most
> professional manner. She is a joy to work with & I have also purchased her
> lavender sachets which were just fabulous



Thank you hotshot for the positive feedback!


----------



## katekluet

bagalogist said:


> Thank you Mariapia and katekluet for sharing your input on Mai Tai's bag inserts. Very kind of you both.
> 
> May I ask how do the pockets hold up when you put things inside? Do the pockets fold over and sides collapsed since the insert is not non structured?


The insert is quilted and has lines of embroidery that give it a soft structure so the pockets work just fine for me.


----------



## Mariapia

katekluet said:


> The insert is quilted and has lines of embroidery that give it a soft structure so the pockets work just fine for me.




Same here! &#128515;


----------



## Mariapia

hotshot said:


> I have also purchased my bag insert from Mai Tai for my kelly.
> 
> I had no problems whatsoever & the quality & fit were perfect!
> 
> Mai Tai is just lovely & any concerns or issues she will address in the most
> professional manner. She is a joy to work with & I have also purchased her
> lavender sachets which were just fabulous




Mai Tai is a joy to work with, I totally agree with you, Hotshot!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Have all the B/K inserts that I need right now but the next one will be from MaiTail. Love her entire collection!


----------



## carls888

katekluet said:


> I just received Mai Tai's insert for my kelly 32....fits perfectly, beautiful embroidery and fabric...well designed.



I received mine this week too, a lilac for my black kelly 32. It is beautiful. It is not rigid and structured, but a relaxed fit. 

The quality is beautiful. I have loved everything I have purchased from her.

C


----------



## H.e.l.e.n

I purchased the MaiTai insert for my Picotin and love it!!!  The Quality, and details in construction are superb.  I am looking to purchase one for my B30, but can't decide on which color to pick...


----------



## bagalogist

Thank you ladies for all your feedback on Mai Tai's product. She must be very please and proud of all the positive feedback. I just placed my order with her. Thank you for sharing your experience.

Very kind and helpful of you ladies.


----------



## Fabfashion

I'm thinking of trying a Mai Tai insert for B35. Does anyone know if one of the pockets will fit an iPhone 6 Plus? I prefer one of the pockets along the longer side, either front or back.


----------



## katekluet

Fabfashion said:


> I'm thinking of trying a Mai Tai insert for B35. Does anyone know if one of the pockets will fit an iPhone 6 Plus? I prefer one of the pockets along the longer side, either front or back.



FabF, just email Maitai your question, she is very responsive.


----------



## Fabfashion

katekluet said:


> FabF, just email Maitai your question, she is very responsive.


Thanks, Kate. Just did.  I guess they're 6 hours ahead so will have to wait to hear from her hopefully tomorrow. I wonder if she'll customize pocket sizes? I believe her insert is lightweight. I find D&C is sturdy but does add a bit of extra weight to the bag (can feel it when it's clemence).


----------



## MASEML

I just looked up Mai tai. Love the look, looks to be great quality too. Considering ordering an insert....

can you tell if there's an insert from the outside? Meaning, is there some appearance of bulkiest? 

Thanks!


----------



## barbie444

I just saw Mai Tai's insert and they look beautiful, I am thinking of maybe getting one for my B35 and idea on price?


----------



## katekluet

MASEML said:


> I just looked up Mai tai. Love the look, looks to be great quality too. Considering ordering an insert....
> 
> can you tell if there's an insert from the outside? Meaning, is there some appearance of bulkiest?
> 
> Thanks!





barbie444 said:


> I just saw Mai Tai's insert and they look beautiful, I am thinking of maybe getting one for my B35 and idea on price?


No, I cannot tell from the outside that there is an insert...very gentle and no bulk
The prices are on her website on th right side, in euros.
Everything I have gotten from MaiTai..scarf rings, other items....has been the highest quality and very well designed, with great customer service. She is a gem.


----------



## barbie444

Thanks! Found the price and will be placing my order.


katekluet said:


> No, I cannot tell from the outside that there is an insert...very gentle and no bulk
> The prices are on her website on th right side, in euros.
> Everything I have gotten from MaiTai..scarf rings, other items....has been the highest quality and very well designed, with great customer service. She is a gem.


----------



## MASEML

katekluet said:


> No, I cannot tell from the outside that there is an insert...very gentle and no bulk
> The prices are on her website on th right side, in euros.
> Everything I have gotten from MaiTai..scarf rings, other items....has been the highest quality and very well designed, with great customer service. She is a gem.




Thanks! Just need to decide on a color now, hardest part.


----------



## MASEML

Is it worth getting an insert for a GP? The GP is already lined, but I guess if I wanted to protect the lining, the insert will do that. 

Thinking the GP is better for an insert (for me) since it's a daily use bag, but wonder if it's worth it since it's already lined. The extra slots are useful, I guess and does it help with support? 

As for my B, it's an occasional use and I likely wouldnt carry many things inside to begin with, so I'm thinking I don't need an insert (unless the insert helps with support/prevent droopiness)


----------



## rosewang924

I always like to use an insert, like you said, the extra slots are useful and it helps to find things easily.





MASEML said:


> Is it worth getting an insert for a GP? The GP is already lined, but I guess if I wanted to protect the lining, the insert will do that.
> 
> Thinking the GP is better for an insert (for me) since it's a daily use bag, but wonder if it's worth it since it's already lined. The extra slots are useful, I guess and does it help with support?
> 
> As for my B, it's an occasional use and I likely wouldnt carry many things inside to begin with, so I'm thinking I don't need an insert (unless the insert helps with support/prevent droopiness)


----------



## dharma

carls888 said:


> I received mine this week too, a lilac for my black kelly 32. It is beautiful. It is not rigid and structured, but a relaxed fit.
> 
> The quality is beautiful. I have loved everything I have purchased from her.
> 
> C





katekluet said:


> I just received Mai Tai's insert for my kelly 32....fits perfectly, beautiful embroidery and fabric...well designed.



Hi! I have the b35 insert from MaiTai and I adore it. I was thinking of getting the k32 but was concerned that the quilting would take up too much space in a slimmer profile bag. Do either of you find this to be true?  Are the pockets a similar configuration to the b35? 

Thank you for your help?


----------



## MYH

dharma said:


> Hi! I have the b35 insert from MaiTai and I adore it. I was thinking of getting the k32 but was concerned that the quilting would take up too much space in a slimmer profile bag. Do either of you find this to be true?  Are the pockets a similar configuration to the b35?
> 
> Thank you for your help?


Dharma - I just received my k32 insert from MaiTai.  For me, there's still plenty of space.  I will take a pic and post.


----------



## MYH

K32 maitai insert


----------



## katekluet

dharma said:


> Hi! I have the b35 insert from MaiTai and I adore it. I was thinking of getting the k32 but was concerned that the quilting would take up too much space in a slimmer profile bag. Do either of you find this to be true?  Are the pockets a similar configuration to the b35?
> 
> Thank you for your help?


Yes, Dharma, the configuration looks the same to me from her website. The insert does not make my K32 feel crowded at all..MYHs photo is a good representation. Hope it works as well for you


----------



## MASEML

MYH said:


> View attachment 2835685
> 
> 
> K32 maitai insert



Oooh, your kelly is gold...so Is my bag. What color did you pick for your insert? I'm having a hard time picking colors...


----------



## dharma

MYH said:


> View attachment 2835685
> 
> 
> K32 maitai insert



Fantastic pic, MYH! Thank you! It looks perfect  



katekluet said:


> Yes, Dharma, the configuration looks the same to me from her website. The insert does not make my K32 feel crowded at all..MYHs photo is a good representation. Hope it works as well for you



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Fabfashion

Heard back from MaiTai that an iPhone 6 Plus will fit in one of the pockets of her B35 insert.


----------



## MYH

MASEML said:


> Oooh, your kelly is gold...so Is my bag. What color did you pick for your insert? I'm having a hard time picking colors...


I think it's called taupe?  I would have preferred toile but she doesn't offer the k32 in toile.  I'm not a lilac or rose gal.  And I think the gris is too dark.  I like my inserts to be light in color so it's not the dark abyss inside my handbag!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MYH said:


> View attachment 2835685
> 
> 
> *K32 maitai insert*



Thanks, *MYH*. This pic is really helpful. LOVE IT.


----------



## purselover888

Anyone find an insert small enough for mini kelly (20cm)?


----------



## MASEML

MYH said:


> I think it's called taupe?  I would have preferred toile but she doesn't offer the k32 in toile.  I'm not a lilac or rose gal.  And I think the gris is too dark.  I like my inserts to be light in color so it's not the dark abyss inside my handbag!



Thanks!! I like the color of your insert. Also looks like you've got room still for your other things.


----------



## looking4kelly

Am I the only person who can't make her (beautiful) MaiTai insert work in her B35? Mine just collapses and folds over on itself when I use the pockets...  
For my Kelly I just love my fourbi... But my silk Carré en Cravates is too beautiful to use so I had to buy a toile one as well!!!


----------



## bagalogist

looking4kelly said:


> Am I the only person who can't make her (beautiful) MaiTai insert work in her B35? Mine just collapses and folds over on itself when I use the pockets...
> For my Kelly I just love my fourbi... But my silk Carré en Cravates is too beautiful to use so I had to buy a toile one as well!!!



You are not the only one with the MT insert collapses and folds over when the pockets are filled up. A dear friend shared exactly the same problems she has with her MT insert. I just ordered mine to test them out. Wondering how others work around theirs to avoid these problems?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bagalogist said:


> *You are not the only one with the MT insert collapses and folds over when the pockets are filled up. *A dear friend shared exactly the same problems she has with her MT insert. I just ordered mine to test them out. Wondering how others work around theirs to avoid these problems?



That's a HUGE problem for me because I use the pockets a lot, *bagalogist*. Thanks for sharing about it, I better steer clear of the MT inserts.


----------



## bagalogist

VigeeLeBrun said:


> That's a HUGE problem for me because I use the pockets a lot, *bagalogist*. Thanks for sharing about it, I better steer clear of the MT inserts.



VigeeLeBrun,
I desperately hope the problems are not serious and others have a way to avoid them. ..... besides not loading the pockets up......

Let us know if you find an insert that you are happy with in the future. Cheers&#128536;


----------



## HfromT

looking4kelly said:


> Am I the only person who can't make her (beautiful) MaiTai insert work in her B35? Mine just collapses and folds over on itself when I use the pockets...
> For my Kelly I just love my fourbi... But my silk Carré en Cravates is too beautiful to use so I had to buy a toile one as well!!!



Unfortunately, I am experiencing the exact same phenomenon with my MT insert for the 35cm birkin, looking4kelly. They're so beautifully made, but unfortunately the fact that the sides are collapsing is making it very frustrating to use.


----------



## forgetmenot301

Don't know if this counts but my Louis Vuitton toiletry pouch 26 fits perfectly in my Evelyne Pm! It's nice because I can just zip it up to protect my things!


----------



## DiamondS

I'm very happy with my MT bag inserts. They're just so beautifully made and I prefer them much more than the Fourbi which I find unpractical. I don't have problems with the pockets, so it must be about personal preference. My 35B insert double duties as an insert for my Double Sens as well. Pictures below.


----------



## katekluet

DiamondS said:


> I'm very happy with my MT bag inserts. They're just so beautifully made and I prefer them much more than the Fourbi which I find unpractical. I don't have problems with the pockets, so it must be about personal preference. My 35B insert double duties as an insert for my Double Sens as well. Pictures below.
> 
> View attachment 2855261
> 
> 
> View attachment 2855262



I don't have any problem with the pockets folding in either, I do put a BV wallet and small cosmetic bag in the center big area and use the pockets for phone, glasses, keys....works great.


----------



## bakeacookie

forgetmenot301 said:


> Don't know if this counts but my Louis Vuitton toiletry pouch 26 fits perfectly in my Evelyne Pm! It's nice because I can just zip it up to protect my things!




Oh my! This is a great solution for me! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## forgetmenot301

bakeacookie said:


> Oh my! This is a great solution for me! Thanks for sharing!




No problem! Glad it works for you


----------



## CapriTrotteur

DiamondS said:


> I'm very happy with my MT bag inserts. They're just so beautifully made and I prefer them much more than the Fourbi which I find unpractical. I don't have problems with the pockets, so it must be about personal preference. My 35B insert double duties as an insert for my Double Sens as well. Pictures below.
> 
> View attachment 2855261
> 
> 
> View attachment 2855262


Hi DiamondS great picture.
Could you please advise what size is your DS that fits the B35 insert.
TIA.


----------



## DiamondS

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi DiamondS great picture.
> Could you please advise what size is your DS that fits the B35 insert.
> TIA.



Thank you CapriTrotteur! My grey DS is about 34cm wide and 36cm tall. Hope this helps!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

DiamondS said:


> Thank you CapriTrotteur! My grey DS is about 34cm wide and 36cm tall. Hope this helps!


Many Thanks DiamondS.
Is that a Sikkim one rather than the regular clemence which I think is a 45cm size, or is there a smaller Clemence one?
I like the look of DS's but the worry of marking the leather inside when you might want to turn it out has made me think that it is not for me.
Your solution with the Insert may be the enabling that I need.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

DiamondS said:


> I'm very happy with my MT bag inserts. They're just so beautifully made and I prefer them much more than the Fourbi which I find unpractical. I don't have problems with the pockets, so it must be about personal preference. My 35B insert double duties as an insert for my Double Sens as well. Pictures below.
> 
> View attachment 2855261
> 
> 
> View attachment 2855262



Love your Double Sens with the MT insert, looks completely practical and an H bag that I would use daily. Thanks, *DiamondS*.


----------



## DiamondS

CapriTrotteur said:


> Many Thanks DiamondS.
> Is that a Sikkim one rather than the regular clemence which I think is a 45cm size, or is there a smaller Clemence one?
> I like the look of DS's but the worry of marking the leather inside when you might want to turn it out has made me think that it is not for me.
> Your solution with the Insert may be the enabling that I need.



 Happy to help, even happier to enable! 

Mine is clemence and swift. The size is also really practical as it holds everything I might need during the day. The MT organiser actually makes it much more convenient to use. Really a great everyday bag, just as *Vigee* said. Under the radar but still superior in quality and stylish.


----------



## thyme

DiamondS said:


> I'm very happy with my MT bag inserts. They're just so beautifully made and I prefer them much more than the Fourbi which I find unpractical. I don't have problems with the pockets, so it must be about personal preference. My 35B insert double duties as an insert for my Double Sens as well. Pictures below.



no problems with my MT inserts either..i have two, b35 and b30.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

DiamondS said:


> Happy to help, even happier to enable!
> 
> Mine is clemence and swift. The size is also really practical as it holds everything I might need during the day. The MT organiser actually makes it much more convenient to use. Really a great everyday bag, just as *Vigee* said. Under the radar but still superior in quality and stylish.


Thanks once again DiamondS.
Definitely one to check out next time I am at the boutique.


----------



## agneau88

Blue Rain said:


> Just wanted to share an experience with one of my bag inserts. I didn't think this through before, but it now makes sense that the dark colored bag inserts can give color transfer too. We were all worried about our jeans and dark colored dresses will transfer colors to the light colored handbags. Of course, the bag inserts can do the same damage.
> I bought a black insert for my J. My blue jean azap and an orange pocket perfume leather case rub against the insert and the edges are all black! It didn't do much damage to my J because the insert fit tightly in the bag, otherwise the color transfer would probably show even on the blue orage.
> So, after the lesson learn, I finally replaced the black insert with an ivory one. Don't be like me, you guys. Doesn't matter what color your handbag is, never buy a dark colored insert for it.




I have a bamboo color Kelly. Does anyone know if a yellow colored bag insert will transfer the color onto my bag? Thanks in advance.


----------



## **Chanel**

chincac said:


> no problems with my MT inserts either..i have two, b35 and b30.



Hi dear, I'm considering a 30 MT bag insert. I was wondering, does it fit into 32 Kelly as well?


----------



## thyme

**Chanel** said:


> Hi dear, I'm considering a 30 MT bag insert. I was wondering, does it fit into 32 Kelly as well?



hello...no it wouldn't. too wide for kellys.


----------



## **Chanel**

chincac said:


> hello...no it wouldn't. too wide for kellys.



Thanks dear, good to know. I was hoping it would work with 32K too, but alas. MT's bag inserts look beautiful though, love the quilted design.


----------



## Mariapia

**Chanel** said:


> Thanks dear, good to know. I was hoping it would work with 32K too, but alas. MT's bag inserts look beautiful though, love the quilted design.




I have just looked at MaiTai's collection. 
There are inserts for Kelly 32 now.&#128512;


----------



## **Chanel**

Mariapia said:


> I have just looked at MaiTai's collection.
> There are inserts for Kelly 32 now.&#128512;



Yes, I saw that but I actually was hoping that the insert for 30B would might fit for 32K as well, so that I only had to get one insert that would fit both .


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Mariapia said:


> I have just looked at MaiTai's collection.
> There are inserts for Kelly 32 now.&#128512;



This is good to know, thanks, *Mariapia* and will look at MT's site now.


----------



## crazyforbag

**Chanel** said:


> Hi dear, I'm considering a 30 MT bag insert. I was wondering, does it fit into 32 Kelly as well?


 


I have the 30 MT bag and it actually fit inside my Kelly 32 Togo, not sure if it will fit Epsom though.


----------



## **Chanel**

crazyforbag said:


> I have the 30 MT bag and it actually fit inside my Kelly 32 Togo, not sure if it will fit Epsom though.



Does it fit comfortable in your 32K or do you have to fold the sides to make it fit?
Any chance you have a pic of the 30B insert inside your 32 Kelly? If you have a pic, that would be really helpful .


----------



## marbella8

forgetmenot301 said:


> Don't know if this counts but my Louis Vuitton toiletry pouch 26 fits perfectly in my Evelyne Pm! It's nice because I can just zip it up to protect my things!


Could you please post a photo of it? Thanks. that would be so helpful for me to quickly switch between Evelynes.


----------



## crazyforbag

**Chanel** said:


> Does it fit comfortable in your 32K or do you have to fold the sides to make it fit?
> Any chance you have a pic of the 30B insert inside your 32 Kelly? If you have a pic, that would be really helpful .




I will upload a picture later today 
the 30MT bag I bought especially for the 30B but I ended up with a 28K so I am using it for my 32K for now till I get my 30B.


----------



## crazyforbag

30MT insert sit in K32 Togo leather
DAC insert have more structure 
HTH


----------



## forgetmenot301

marbella8 said:


> Could you please post a photo of it? Thanks. that would be so helpful for me to quickly switch between Evelynes.




Here are a few photos! Hope these help. I put my wallet, keys and other odds and ends in the toiletry pouch and it just slides right in. Make sure you keep the pouch evenly full so everything doesn't bunch on bottom and stretch out your bags. I usually put smaller things on bottom then my wallet and key case since I usually need those the most. Does that make sense?


----------



## Falnangel

Hi ladies, any inserts recommendations for Bolide 35? MaiTai's collection currently doesn't have one for Bolide. D&C ones seem very sturdy but I'm concerned with the weight. TIA!


----------



## marbella8

forgetmenot301 said:


> Here are a few photos! Hope these help. I put my wallet, keys and other odds and ends in the toiletry pouch and it just slides right in. Make sure you keep the pouch evenly full so everything doesn't bunch on bottom and stretch out your bags. I usually put smaller things on bottom then my wallet and key case since I usually need those the most. Does that make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870156
> View attachment 2870157
> View attachment 2870158



Thank you so much, that is really helpful to see! And it doesn't hurt that I have the same color Evelyne with gold hardware as well


----------



## **Chanel**

crazyforbag said:


> View attachment 2870116
> View attachment 2870117
> View attachment 2870119
> 
> 
> 30MT insert sit in K32 Togo leather
> DAC insert have more structure
> HTH



Very helpful, thank you so much for sharing, *crazyforbag* ! 

And congratulations on your new BE Kelly, it's beautiful!


----------



## **Chanel**

So after looking at the helpful pictures in this forum, I decided to order the Mai Tai bag insert in Rose for 30B. 
Can't wait for it to arrive !

Speaking of Mai Tai collection, how I wish she would bring back the African horn Grande scarf rings....they were so special. I missed out on these and would love to have one.
Too bad they are all gone now.


----------



## LovEmAll

crazyforbag said:


> View attachment 2870116
> View attachment 2870117
> View attachment 2870119
> 
> 
> 30MT insert sit in K32 Togo leather
> DAC insert have more structure
> HTH




Thanks so much for sharing this!


----------



## cakep

This is an insert I ordered for my 26 Toolbox from Divide & Conquer. It's a custom size and not the same as the standard one for TB listed on their Etsy site. I wanted it a bit more snug so the bag doesn't slouch. This fits perfectly. 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H.

The picture of the bag in my reveal thread shows how the bag looks like with the insert inside.

Hi I've been looking for bag insert for a while for my toolbox 26. Have u tried the insert that is not customed before? Does it look bad? I'm a bit worried that the 10 inchh that u ordered customed made will stretch the bag. Do u think it will? Thx. I appreciate your inputs. Thx


----------



## Sickgrl13

Does anyone know if MaiTai's B30 insert will fit in a Dalvy 30?  As her inserts are soft, I imagine it would bend to fit the curved sides of the Dalvy but I think a B is little deeper than the Dalvy, 5" compared to the B's 6".

Or is there a better option?


----------



## Serva1

I just ordered 6 baginserts from MT and 3 different pochettes for scarves. This tread has been very helpful.


----------



## Mariapia

Sickgrl13 said:


> Does anyone know if MaiTai's B30 insert will fit in a Dalvy 30?  As her inserts are soft, I imagine it would bend to fit the curved sides of the Dalvy but I think a B is little deeper than the Dalvy, 5" compared to the B's 6".
> 
> Or is there a better option?




I think you should email MaiTai. She will answer your question . She is a very nice lady to deal with.


----------



## Fabfashion

crazyforbag said:


> View attachment 2870116
> View attachment 2870117
> View attachment 2870119
> 
> 
> 30MT insert sit in K32 Togo leather
> DAC insert have more structure
> HTH


 
Thanks for the pics, crazyforbag. Love your bambook K! Is there a substantial difference in weight between the 2 inserts?


----------



## Onthego

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks for the pics, crazyforbag. Love your bambook K! Is there a substantial difference in weight between the 2 inserts?




I would also like to know if there is a difference in weight between MaiTai and DaC inserts. I have  2 DAC inserts. One for my celine mini and one for my B35s. I used them a couple times, but took them out when I noticed it just made the bags heavier. However I still like the idea of an insert first because it protects the leather inside and second is that my black B and black celine are just big black holes that make it hard to find things. So the inserts lighten up things to find them.
So I took the plunge and ordered 2 MaiTai one for the B35s and one for my B 30. And of course when I was ordering I went ahead and bought a traveling pouchette for my GM shawls.


----------



## Onthego

forgetmenot301 said:


> Here are a few photos! Hope these help. I put my wallet, keys and other odds and ends in the toiletry pouch and it just slides right in. Make sure you keep the pouch evenly full so everything doesn't bunch on bottom and stretch out your bags. I usually put smaller things on bottom then my wallet and key case since I usually need those the most. Does that make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870156
> View attachment 2870157
> View attachment 2870158




Twins on the gold Evelyn PM. Love the idea of the LV toiletry pouch. How does it look on the side of the H? On the gold Evelyn it must be perfect because of the color. Also this forum says the H is worn towards the inside so even if the H is covered it is not a big deal. KWIM? I also suppose the LV is a little more pricey than a bag insert, but I also think it is gives it a little more pizzazz. The slouchy aspect of the Evelyn in Clemence I think calls for some kind of insert.  Now I just have to decide which one. Thank you for your pictures.


----------



## Fabfashion

Onthego said:


> I would also like to know if there is a difference in weight between MaiTai and DaC inserts. I have  2 DAC inserts. One for my celine mini and one for my B35s. I used them a couple times, but took them out when I noticed it just made the bags heavier. However I still like the idea of an insert first because it protects the leather inside and second is that my black B and black celine are just big black holes that make it hard to find things. So the inserts lighten up things to find them.
> So I took the plunge and ordered 2 MaiTai one for the B35s and one for my B 30. And of course when I was ordering I went ahead and bought a traveling pouchette for my GM shawls.


Onthego, love to hear your thoughts on the Mai Tai inserts compared to D&C once you receive them.


----------



## Mariapia

Fabfashion said:


> Onthego, love to hear your thoughts on the Mai Tai inserts compared to D&C once you receive them.




I don't know about D&C inserts but Mai Tai's weigh nothing!


----------



## crazyforbag

the DAC is for K32 weight 6.3 fl. oz
for reference my iPhone 6+ weight 7.6 fl.oz.




Maitai is for B30 weights 3.2 fl. oz, I am using this insert for my K32 Togo. 


HTH


----------



## crazyforbag

Maitai bag insert for B30
Weight 3.2 fl.oz


----------



## dharma

Very helpful, crazyforbag, thank you! May I ask what color is your Mai tai insert? It looks like the inside is a different color, or is it the lighting?


----------



## crazyforbag

dharma said:


> Very helpful, crazyforbag, thank you! May I ask what color is your Mai tai insert? It looks like the inside is a different color, or is it the lighting?




It is Lilac = )


----------



## drshoo

Just received my "custom" insert for my Picotin GM...Connie from Divide and Conquer
extremely helpful and made an extra pocket outside the insert with a custom zip pouch for wallet, passport or any extras I would like hidden....super fast turnaround on her end....Happy Camper here is an understatement.  PS Have purchased others for my Birkins and nothing short of wonderful!


----------



## Ccc1

drshoo said:


> Just received my "custom" insert for my Picotin GM...Connie from Divide and Conquer
> extremely helpful and made an extra pocket outside the insert with a custom zip pouch for wallet, passport or any extras I would like hidden....super fast turnaround on her end....Happy Camper here is an understatement.  PS Have purchased others for my Birkins and nothing short of wonderful!


I love D&C bag insert too. Could you please post some pics of your custom made Picotin insert? TIA


----------



## Fabfashion

crazyforbag said:


> View attachment 2897367
> 
> Maitai bag insert for B30
> Weight 3.2 fl.oz


Thank you so much, crazyforbag! Very helpful information. I think I'm going to try Mai Tai insert next. Every few ounces help!


----------



## Fabfashion

drshoo said:


> Just received my "custom" insert for my Picotin GM...Connie from Divide and Conquer
> extremely helpful and made an extra pocket outside the insert with a custom zip pouch for wallet, passport or any extras I would like hidden....super fast turnaround on her end....Happy Camper here is an understatement.  PS Have purchased others for my Birkins and nothing short of wonderful!


Would love to see pic of the zip pouch section, drshoo. This will come in handy.


----------



## drshoo

Fabfashion said:


> Would love to see pic of the zip pouch section, drshoo. This will come in handy.


Will try to post pix tomorrow...hoping that helps everyone interested


----------



## Onthego

crazyforbag said:


> View attachment 2897367
> 
> Maitai bag insert for B30
> Weight 3.2 fl.oz







crazyforbag said:


> View attachment 2897357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the DAC is for K32 weight 6.3 fl. oz
> for reference my iPhone 6+ weight 7.6 fl.oz.
> 
> You are the best! Exactly the info I was looking for. So glad I ordered 2, one for the B30 and one for the B35. I haven't gotten them yet but I will post pictures too.
> I did order from DandC the insert for Evelyn. I post pictures too.
> On a side note I started using my DandC B35 insert in my LV neverfull and I am loving it.
> 
> I will post a pic shortly.


----------



## Onthego

I know this is H inserts, but this is a DandC insert made for a B35 and it fits my neverful perfectly.


----------



## HerLuv

Thanks for posting picture. Onthego. Does it help to hold shape? My neverfull is very slouchy. It's good to know that it fits b35 as well so I can use for both. May I know which size it is? A link to the website will be helpful. Thanks again


----------



## dollychic

forgetmenot301 said:


> Here are a few photos! Hope these help. I put my wallet, keys and other odds and ends in the toiletry pouch and it just slides right in. Make sure you keep the pouch evenly full so everything doesn't bunch on bottom and stretch out your bags. I usually put smaller things on bottom then my wallet and key case since I usually need those the most. Does that make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870156
> View attachment 2870157
> View attachment 2870158



Wow this is a great idea! Im gonna use it too!


----------



## dollychic

Loving my silk Carré en Cravates insert in medium! Frankly it is a little expensive for a bag insert but its so light n soft i have been using it every day for different bags! It fits  into a B30 perfectly.. N even for my B35! I use so much, def no regrets. And i dun forget knick-knacks like my tissue or sunnies now. Absolutely useful


----------



## forgetmenot301

Onthego said:


> Twins on the gold Evelyn PM. Love the idea of the LV toiletry pouch. How does it look on the side of the H? On the gold Evelyn it must be perfect because of the color. Also this forum says the H is worn towards the inside so even if the H is covered it is not a big deal. KWIM? I also suppose the LV is a little more pricey than a bag insert, but I also think it is gives it a little more pizzazz. The slouchy aspect of the Evelyn in Clemence I think calls for some kind of insert.  Now I just have to decide which one. Thank you for your pictures.




I don't even notice it on the H side. If you look really close you can see it but I think it's a cool look!  I already had the toiletry pouch so it worked perfectly. I can also take it from bag to bag which is a plus! Also you can also use it as a clutch so it's multipurpose! Good luck deciding


----------



## Onthego

HerLuv said:


> Thanks for posting picture. Onthego. Does it help to hold shape? My neverfull is very slouchy. It's good to know that it fits b35 as well so I can use for both. May I know which size it is? A link to the website will be helpful. Thanks again




https://www.etsy.com/shop/DivideAndConquer
My Neverfull is new and doesn't slouch much, but the organizer is rigid so I suppose it would give the NF more shape for sure. I will post pics when I get the inserts I am waiting for from MaiTai and DandC.


----------



## HerLuv

Thank you soo much Onthego. Looking forward to seeing the pictures.


----------



## Hermesaholic

crazyforbag said:


> View attachment 2870116
> View attachment 2870117
> View attachment 2870119
> 
> 
> 30MT insert sit in K32 Togo leather
> DAC insert have more structure
> HTH


Crazyforbag:  how do you order the Mai Tai insert?  I love the blue or black one you have in your bamboo kelly with the quilted bottom!


----------



## crazyforbag

Hermesaholic said:


> Crazyforbag:  how do you order the Mai Tai insert?  I love the blue or black one you have in your bamboo kelly with the quilted bottom!


 


I ordered from this link, it is lilac color. I ordered it for B30 and it also fit K32 Togo (not sure if it fit Kelly in other leather). The website is now offering this inserts for Kelly too. I used paypal for payment.  HTH


http://www.maitaihomecollection.com/2014/10/organizer-and-insert-for-hermes-30.html


----------



## Hermesaholic

crazyforbag said:


> I ordered from this link, it is lilac color. I ordered it for B30 and it also fit K32 Togo (not sure if it fit Kelly in other leather). The website is now offering this inserts for Kelly too. I used paypal for payment.  HTH
> 
> 
> http://www.maitaihomecollection.com/2014/10/organizer-and-insert-for-hermes-30.html


thanks!


----------



## Serva1

I received my order from Maitai today ( 2 boxes) and it was beautifully packed. Very happy with the quality and design. I ordered 4 baginserts for my B35s, one for a B30 and one for a K32. Also some pochettes for my scarfs.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Serva1 said:


> I received my order from Maitai today ( 2 boxes) and it was beautifully packed. Very happy with the quality and design. I ordered 4 baginserts for my B35s, one for a B30 and one for a K32. Also some pochettes for my scarfs.


I am planning a similar order.  How big are the scarf pochettes?  She doesnt list measurements


----------



## Serva1

I have 2 sizes for the scarfs and the third I will get a bit later. I ordered one for my 140x140 cashmere scarfs. If I take the scarf from the H box it will fit perfectly inside the pochette. I have not tried the smaller pochette yet. I will post measurements/scarf sizes for the different H scarfs that can fit the pochettes, hopefully soon.


----------



## Chloesam

dollychic said:


> Loving my silk Carré en Cravates insert in medium! Frankly it is a little expensive for a bag insert but its so light n soft i have been using it every day for different bags! It fits  into a B30 perfectly.. N even for my B35! I use so much, def no regrets. And i dun forget knick-knacks like my tissue or sunnies now. Absolutely useful


Gorgeous! I have never seen this style insert.  Is this from Hermes online?


----------



## Chloesam

Serva1 said:


> I have 2 sizes for the scarfs and the third I will get a bit later. I ordered one for my 140x140 cashmere scarfs. If I take the scarf from the H box it will fit perfectly inside the pochette. I have not tried the smaller pochette yet. I will post measurements/scarf sizes for the different H scarfs that can fit the pochettes, hopefully soon.



Great info Serva!  So funny I was just online a couple days ago about to order a few inserts and pouches as well.


----------



## drshoo

Here's pix of D & C's organizer for my Picotin GM also on back of organizer is a slip pocket Connie made with a coordinating pouch


----------



## Ccc1

drshoo said:


> Here's pix of D & C's organizer for my Picotin GM also on back of organizer is a slip pocket Connie made with a coordinating pouch


Thank you for posting the pic.  The insert looks perfect with your bag.


----------



## crazyforbag

Serva1 said:


> I received my order from Maitai today ( 2 boxes) and it was beautifully packed. Very happy with the quality and design. I ordered 4 baginserts for my B35s, one for a B30 and one for a K32. Also some pochettes for my scarfs.


 
please share the measurement of your Mai tai bag insert for B30 and K32? 'TIA


----------



## Serva1

crazyforbag said:


> please share the measurement of your Mai tai bag insert for B30 and K32? 'TIA




I hope I have time to post on Sunday &#128516;


----------



## Lyonexpat

I was looking for a bag insert for my new Evelyne PM (in raisin) and I purchased one from Amazon which is the perfect fit. It is called Periea:
http://www.amazon.com/Periea-Handbag-Organizer-Insert-Pockets/dp/B009HWH2TO

It is very reasonably priced (8 Euros including postage) but I can't comment on the quality as I have not used it yet. The dimensions are perfect for the Evelyne PM and it has got a zip as well which is a bonus for the safety conscious like myself. The only issue so far is the colour selection which is very limited.


----------



## jennyliu87

I have maitai insert for birkin 30 and just received the kelly 32. The one for birkin 30 fits really well as shown in the picture below. 



I was a little bit disappointed with the kelly 32 insert. I wish it was made half an inch smaller on the length. I have a Togo kelly, in order to make the insert fit, I had to open up the sides, which I don't normally do. It looks a bit shouchy once I put it in. Definitely doesn't hold it's shape as well as the birkin 30 insert. Maybe it will fit the sellier kelly better.






Here are the two side by side.


----------



## Ccc1

jennyliu87 said:


> I have maitai insert for birkin 30 and just received the kelly 32. The one for birkin 30 fits really well as shown in the picture below.
> View attachment 2903055
> 
> 
> I was a little bit disappointed with the kelly 32 insert. I wish it was made half an inch smaller on the length. I have a Togo kelly, in order to make the insert fit, I had to open up the sides, which I don't normally do. It looks a bit shouchy once I put it in. Definitely doesn't hold it's shape as well as the birkin 30 insert. Maybe it will fit the sellier kelly better.
> 
> View attachment 2903062
> 
> View attachment 2903064
> 
> 
> Here are the two side by side.
> View attachment 2903068


Thank you for posting the pics & great info. I'm debating on ordering the Kelly 32 insert. Could you ladies please charm in on the fit of the Kelly 32 insert from Mai Tai or D&C. TIA.


----------



## crazyforbag

jennyliu87 said:


> I have maitai insert for birkin 30 and just received the kelly 32. The one for birkin 30 fits really well as shown in the picture below.
> View attachment 2903055
> 
> 
> I was a little bit disappointed with the kelly 32 insert. I wish it was made half an inch smaller on the length. I have a Togo kelly, in order to make the insert fit, I had to open up the sides, which I don't normally do. It looks a bit shouchy once I put it in. Definitely doesn't hold it's shape as well as the birkin 30 insert. Maybe it will fit the sellier kelly better.
> 
> View attachment 2903062
> 
> View attachment 2903064
> 
> 
> Here are the two side by side.
> View attachment 2903068




Thank you for the pictures
I ordered the insert 30 and it fits in my K32. 
Please kindly share the measurement of the two inserts when you have time = )
thanks


----------



## Suncatcher

jennyliu87 said:


> I have maitai insert for birkin 30 and just received the kelly 32. The one for birkin 30 fits really well as shown in the picture below.
> View attachment 2903055
> 
> 
> I was a little bit disappointed with the kelly 32 insert. I wish it was made half an inch smaller on the length. I have a Togo kelly, in order to make the insert fit, I had to open up the sides, which I don't normally do. It looks a bit shouchy once I put it in. Definitely doesn't hold it's shape as well as the birkin 30 insert. Maybe it will fit the sellier kelly better.
> 
> View attachment 2903062
> 
> View attachment 2903064
> 
> 
> Here are the two side by side.
> View attachment 2903068



Thanks for this. I was debating about getting a MaiTai insert for my Kelly 32 but will use my silk fourbi instead.  The fourbi is a bit tight but it should do.


----------



## dollychic

Chloesam said:


> Gorgeous! I have never seen this style insert.  Is this from Hermes online?



Hello! 
Yes u can get it online  Thou i got my sales to get it from the warehouse
They never display this beautiful piece I wonder why!


----------



## Fabfashion

dollychic said:


> Loving my silk Carré en Cravates insert in medium! Frankly it is a little expensive for a bag insert but its so light n soft i have been using it every day for different bags! It fits  into a B30 perfectly.. N even for my B35! I use so much, def no regrets. And i dun forget knick-knacks like my tissue or sunnies now. Absolutely useful


dollychic, your insert is so pretty. Could you please share the dimensions.


----------



## dollychic

Fabfashion said:


> dollychic, your insert is so pretty. Could you please share the dimensions.



Hi hi! Sure! This is the exact one


----------



## Fabfashion

dollychic said:


> Hi hi! Sure! This is the exact one



Thanks, sweetie!


----------



## minismurf04

I've been checking out this thread and online for bag inserts listed here and have ordered one from artfire.com.  The name is Samorga.  It's made of felt and coming from Korea.  I've specified the dimensions for my garden party..will post pic once it arrives. 
In the meantime, I made one with things I have on hand for my b35.  The only thing that I had to buy was the interfacing to laminate my fabric base and for my sides for structure. 
Here's mine: 
	

		
			
		

		
	





I must say bc I made it, it's exactly what I needed..the middle zippered pouch for my wallet for security and protection from scratches. The quilted pouch for store cards and coins receipts.  Quite thrilled with it but cannot wait to see the Samorga one..one more week wait..


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks, sweetie!



FabF - if you are thinking about getting a silk fourbi, I would highly recommend it. I have one for my 35s and it is indispensable.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> FabF - if you are thinking about getting a silk fourbi, I would highly recommend it. I have one for my 35s and it is indispensable.


Do you have the medium sized fourbi, MrsJDS? Does it take up the whole space? I'm currently using the D&C insert I have from my HAC 32 in my B35. It's a bit smaller but fits my needs. Still deciding if I should order another D&C insert that fits B35 better or try Mai Tai. The silk fourbi is so pretty though.


----------



## Fabfashion

minismurf04 said:


> I've been checking out this thread and online for bag inserts listed here and have ordered one from artfire.com.  The name is Samorga.  It's made of felt and coming from Korea.  I've specified the dimensions for my garden party..will post pic once it arrives.
> In the meantime, I made one with things I have on hand for my b35.  The only thing that I had to buy was the interfacing to laminate my fabric base and for my sides for structure.
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908559
> View attachment 2908561
> View attachment 2908562
> 
> I must say bc I made it, it's exactly what I needed..the middle zippered pouch for my wallet for security and protection from scratches. The quilted pouch for store cards and coins receipts.  Quite thrilled with it but cannot wait to see the Samorga one..one more week wait..


Wow you're so talented, minismurf04! It looks fantastic and I love the zipper section!  I can only put my Kelly wallet in the open space in the middle of my D&C insert. It does have custom pockets but not big enough to hold a K wallet. Even if I were to order a longer custom pocket, it will probably not be strong enough.


----------



## crazyforbag

minismurf04 said:


> I've been checking out this thread and online for bag inserts listed here and have ordered one from artfire.com.  The name is Samorga.  It's made of felt and coming from Korea.  I've specified the dimensions for my garden party..will post pic once it arrives.
> In the meantime, I made one with things I have on hand for my b35.  The only thing that I had to buy was the interfacing to laminate my fabric base and for my sides for structure.
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908559
> View attachment 2908561
> View attachment 2908562
> 
> I must say bc I made it, it's exactly what I needed..the middle zippered pouch for my wallet for security and protection from scratches. The quilted pouch for store cards and coins receipts.  Quite thrilled with it but cannot wait to see the Samorga one..one more week wait..




Fantastic!! I wish I can sew!! 
 I preferred the pockets inside the insert.


----------



## Ccc1

minismurf04 said:


> I've been checking out this thread and online for bag inserts listed here and have ordered one from artfire.com.  The name is Samorga.  It's made of felt and coming from Korea.  I've specified the dimensions for my garden party..will post pic once it arrives.
> In the meantime, I made one with things I have on hand for my b35.  The only thing that I had to buy was the interfacing to laminate my fabric base and for my sides for structure.
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908559
> View attachment 2908561
> View attachment 2908562
> 
> I must say bc I made it, it's exactly what I needed..the middle zippered pouch for my wallet for security and protection from scratches. The quilted pouch for store cards and coins receipts.  Quite thrilled with it but cannot wait to see the Samorga one..one more week wait..


It's perfect. You did a great job. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Chloesam

dollychic said:


> Hello!
> Yes u can get it online  Thou i got my sales to get it from the warehouse
> They never display this beautiful piece I wonder why!



Thank you dolly chic. I agree, my SA has never mentioned this option to me.


----------



## Suncatcher

Fabfashion said:


> Do you have the medium sized fourbi, MrsJDS? Does it take up the whole space? I'm currently using the D&C insert I have from my HAC 32 in my B35. It's a bit smaller but fits my needs. Still deciding if I should order another D&C insert that fits B35 better or try Mai Tai. The silk fourbi is so pretty though.



I have the medium size silk fourbi and it does not up all the space.  I am okay with that as I use the other space for my hat and gloves!  It is also a bit big for my Lindy 34 but again I don't mind that. It is a tight squeeze for my Kelly 32.  I'm waiting for a mai tai insert for my Picotin which is en route so I can then compare the silk ourbi to Mai tai's version. I find the silk fourbi an unexpected bit of hidden luxury in my bag!!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

FYI: MaiTai's Bolide 31 insert is the perfect fit for a Dalvy 30.  Just got it, and it is so light and well crafted.  Love it!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Fabfashion said:


> Do you have the medium sized fourbi, MrsJDS? Does it take up the whole space? I'm currently using the D&C insert I have from my HAC 32 in my B35. It's a bit smaller but fits my needs. Still deciding if I should order another D&C insert that fits B35 better or try Mai Tai. The silk fourbi is so pretty though.



*FabF,* bought five D&C bag inserts and like yours, they run a little small for my B35s but I like them so much! They are waterproof ~ a very important requirement for me, pockets are great, but just a little petite. Wondering if D&C will custom make a bag insert specifically for a B35's dimensions.

MaiTai and Fourbi are out of the questions due to the water repellent issue. This is an absolute must in my case.


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Do you have the medium sized fourbi, MrsJDS? Does it take up the whole space? I'm currently using the D&C insert I have from my HAC 32 in my B35. It's a bit smaller but fits my needs. Still deciding if I should order another D&C insert that fits B35 better or try Mai Tai. The silk fourbi is so pretty though.




Fab, what size is your insert for the HAC 32? I definitely want to get one for mine. Thanks!


----------



## Leah

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF,* bought five D&C bag inserts and like yours, they run a little small for my B35s but I like them so much! They are waterproof ~ a very important requirement for me, pockets are great, but just a little petite. Wondering if D&C will custom make a bag insert specifically for a B35's dimensions.
> 
> MaiTai and Fourbi are out of the questions due to the water repellent issue. This is an absolute must in my case.



VLB, Connie has made customized inserts for my floppy Bottegas. VERY happy with them!!


----------



## minismurf04

crazyforbag said:


> Fantastic!! I wish I can sew!!
> I preferred the pockets inside the insert.




Thanks!  That was a requirement for me too.. I didn't want any outer pockets to indent my bags...


----------



## minismurf04

Ccc1 said:


> It's perfect. You did a great job. Thanks for posting.




Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Blue Rain

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF,* bought five D&C bag inserts and like yours, they run a little small for my B35s but I like them so much! They are waterproof ~ a very important requirement for me, pockets are great, but just a little petite. Wondering if D&C will custom make a bag insert specifically for a B35's dimensions.
> 
> 
> 
> MaiTai and Fourbi are out of the questions due to the water repellent issue. This is an absolute must in my case.




I custom ordered a D&C insert for my B35 in size 12.5 x 6.25 x 6H with stiff bottom and flexible ends. It fits much better than their B35 default size. Same price. You should try it.

This is what I end up using now. I tried Maitai and Fourbi, but they were just floppy.


----------



## Onthego

Blue Rain said:


> I custom ordered a D&C insert for my B35 in size 12.5 x 6.25 x 6H with stiff bottom and flexible ends. It fits much better than their B35 default size. Same price. You should try it.
> 
> This is what I end up using now. I tried Maitai and Fourbi, but they were just floppy.




Would you have sizes for a B30. My B35 insert says 12x5 3/4x6H and I don't find it small. Not sure what the default B35 is. But would love to know your dimensions for a B30.


----------



## lipeach21

D&c has two different sizes for b35.I ordered a more tight fit. They can custom the pockets too.


----------



## Blue Rain

Onthego said:


> Would you have sizes for a B30. My B35 insert says 12x5 3/4x6H and I don't find it small. Not sure what the default B35 is. But would love to know your dimensions for a B30.




I like an insert that fits snugly in my bag, but doesn't create shadow from the outside due to the stiff walls. It could be a personal preference that the default sizes are ok with you. BTW, I don't have a B30 to experiment on. I will get a perfect fit on my new K32 next - still waiting for that phone call.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsJDS said:


> I have the medium size silk fourbi and it does not up all the space.  I am okay with that as I use the other space for my hat and gloves!  It is also a bit big for my Lindy 34 but again I don't mind that. It is a tight squeeze for my Kelly 32.  I'm waiting for a mai tai insert for my Picotin which is en route so I can then compare the silk ourbi to Mai tai's version. I find the silk fourbi an unexpected bit of hidden luxury in my bag!!!


Thanks for the details, MrsJDS. Sorry for the late reply as the quote notification is not working.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF,* bought five D&C bag inserts and like yours, they run a little small for my B35s but I like them so much! They are waterproof ~ a very important requirement for me, pockets are great, but just a little petite. Wondering if D&C will custom make a bag insert specifically for a B35's dimensions.
> 
> MaiTai and Fourbi are out of the questions due to the water repellent issue. This is an absolute must in my case.


Vigee, D&C custom all my inserts including the one for the HAC. She will also custom the pocket sizes as well. The HAC32 insert has been working okay for me so I haven't ordered a new one yet.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Fab, what size is your insert for the HAC 32? I definitely want to get one for mine. Thanks!


Sorry MrsOwen, just saw this now. The D&C insert is: 11.5" x 5.25" x 6H". I chose one with stiff bottom and flexible ends. You can see a pic of it under post #719. You can ask for pockets to be longer/shorter. I made sure it can fit my iphone 4S lying down but now that I switched to 6+, it can only stand up.


----------



## Leah

Onthego said:


> Would you have sizes for a B30. My B35 insert says 12x5 3/4x6H and I don't find it small. Not sure what the default B35 is. But would love to know your dimensions for a B30.



For whatever it's worth, the customized insert that Connie did for my birkin 30s were 10.5 (l) x 5 (h) x 5.25 (width).

I think I added the .25 to the width because I wanted it to be just a little more snug inside.


----------



## HerLuv

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF,* bought five D&C bag inserts and like yours, they run a little small for my B35s but I like them so much! They are waterproof ~ a very important requirement for me, pockets are great, but just a little petite. Wondering if D&C will custom make a bag insert specifically for a B35's dimensions.
> 
> 
> 
> MaiTai and Fourbi are out of the questions due to the water repellent issue. This is an absolute must in my case.




Vig, did you order D&C loose fit B35? She has two sizes for b35. I am debating whether to order the loose fit or snug fit. Thanks


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HerLuv said:


> Vig, did you order D&C loose fit B35? She has two sizes for b35. I am debating whether to order the loose fit or snug fit. Thanks



*HerLuv*, can you believe that I ordered 5 D&C organizers and cannot remember the sizes? Am checking on Connie's website now and if I find them, will let you know asap. Think that I would order the snug fit as mine are a little small and loose for my B35s but I love them. Hope that helps!


----------



## HerLuv

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *HerLuv*, can you believe that I ordered 5 D&C organizers and cannot remember the sizes? Am checking on Connie's website now and if I find them, will let you know asap. Think that I would order the snug fit as mine are a little small and loose for my B35s but I love them. Hope that helps!



Thanks Vig, since hers is sturdy, will the snug fit press hard on the interior of the b you think?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HerLuv said:


> Thanks Vig, since hers is sturdy, will the snug fit press hard on the interior of the b you think?



*HerLuv*, just sent Connie at D&C an email asking her which inserts I ordered last year. Should get an answer within 24 hours. My inserts are medium soft and don't press hard in to the interior on my B35s, B30, K35, or K32. The inserts are all very pliable. Will let you know as soon as I receive her answer.


----------



## HerLuv

Thanks again Vig, hugs... what colors did you order? Thinking of yellow or natural. Shall i worry about color transfer? Scary coz H doesn't spa the interior.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HerLuv said:


> Thanks again Vig, hugs... what colors did you order? Thinking of yellow or natural. Shall i worry about color transfer? Scary coz H doesn't spa the interior.



*HerLuv*, I ordered colors that matched my bags interior colors except in one instance. Didn't want to open my B/K and see the insert sitting there, this looks much more coordinated. Haven't had any trouble with color transfer issues. What color is your B/K?


----------



## HerLuv

Vig, my B is anemone so it is quite dark inside.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HerLuv said:


> Vig, my B is anemone so it is quite dark inside.



*HerLuv*, I have an anemone B35, too and bought a purple insert for it. Love that B!


----------



## HerLuv

I've seen your pics with it and your other bags...  all gorgeous. Does the purple match the anemone? Getting a yellow insert is the closest I can get to an So with different color inside lol.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HerLuv said:


> I've seen your pics with it and your other bags...  all gorgeous. Does the purple match the anemone? Getting a yellow insert is the closest I can get to an So with different color inside lol.



*HerLuv*, completely understand that dilemma and for my SO RC exterior/Bleu Indigo interior, I ended up ordering red to match the exterior. So, go with the yellow insert for your SO. Decisions, decisions! I labored over the insert question for a month at least. The purple is a pretty good match for anemone, at least for me.


----------



## HerLuv

Love your RC SO.. If color transfer is not an issue then yellow is my choice. I emailed Connie requesting one big pocket. I hope she will reply soon. My order is still pending. Thanks Vig.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HerLuv said:


> Love your RC SO.. If color transfer is not an issue then yellow is my choice. I emailed Connie requesting one big pocket. I hope she will reply soon. My order is still pending. Thanks Vig.



You are welcome, *HerLuv*! Glad to help out, this process took me forever.


----------



## Ms Bunny

I just ordered for my Bs and my K from Mai Tai!  So excited!  Wanted to say thank you to those who posted. This thread so helpful!


----------



## marbella8

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *HerLuv*, just sent Connie at D&C an email asking her which inserts I ordered last year. Should get an answer within 24 hours. My inserts are medium soft and don't press hard in to the interior on my B35s, B30, K35, or K32. The inserts are all very pliable. Will let you know as soon as I receive her answer.



Hi Vigee,  would you kindly also let me know the size for your K32, I want to order a couple from her. Thanks!


----------



## r.b_boi

I'm not sure if this has been asked already, but does the fourbi or any of the maitai inserts fit a 40 hac?


----------



## catsinthebag

Got asked about the small Fourbi in another thread, so I figured I would post this here as well. My small Fourbi is, for me, a perfect fit in my 32 box Kelly. If I move the Fourbi all the way to the side, there's enough room to slide a large sunglasses case in next to it.


----------



## Julide

Hi alllong time no post:shame:Adding to the list now!!

*Bag Insert List:*

*Birkin 40* 
For Organization: MaiTai 35, Samorga B 40
For Structure:  Samorga B 40

*Birkin 35* 
For Organization: Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF, MaiTai 35, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus jumbo, PurseN M, D&C 12.5 x 6.25 x 6H
For Structure:  Purse to go Large, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', Chameleon Structured Extra Large, D&C 12.5 x 6.25 x 6H

*Birkin 30* 
For Organization: Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag PM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, Med. size Baginizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Mai Tai B30
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, D&C 10.5 (l) x 5 (h) x 5.25 (w).

*Birkin 25* 
For Organization: Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer
For Structure:  D&C XS regular width organizer

*HAC 36*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*HAC 32* 
For Organization: Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
For Structure:  D&C 11.5"L x 5.25"W x 6"H., 

*HAC 28* 
For Organization: Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
For Structure:   Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H

*Bolide 37* 
For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Bolide 31* 
For Organization: Fouri bag SM, Mai Tai B31
For Structure: 

*Bolide 27*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Web II*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Marwari PM* 
For Organization: D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
For Structure:   D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom

*Marwari GM*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Jypsiere* 
For Organization: Fourbi
For Structure: 

*Lindy 34* 
For Organization: Fourbi GM
For Structure: 

*Lindy 30* 
For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size, BABCIM 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H, D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''
For Structure:  D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''

*Lindy 26* 
For Organization: Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 37*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 40*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 35*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay PM*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Picotin TGM* 
For Organization: Purseket LRG
For Structure: 

*Picotin GM* 
For Organization: Purseket Med,
For Structure: 

*Picotin MM* 
For Organization:VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin
For Structure: 

*Picotin PM* 
For Organization: Small Chameleon UN, Samorga, Mai Tai Picotin PM
For Structure: 

*Victoria*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Victoria Elan*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Double Sens* 
For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7'', Mai Tai B35
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''

*Garden Party 36* 
For Organization: Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H, Chamelon Inserts Extra Large Measures 12"L x 6"W x 7"H

*Garden Party* 
For Organization: Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6, MaiTai 35
For Structure: 

*Garden Party TPM* 
For Organization: VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)
For Structure: 

*Evelyne GM* 
For Organization: Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
For Structure: 

*Evelyne MM* 
For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace
For Structure: 

*Evelyne PM* 
For Organization: VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN, Purse To Go, Fourbi PM, PurseN M
For Structure:  Purse to go Lrg, PurseN M, LV toiletry pouch 26

*Plume Elan* 
For Organization: Chameleon SM
For Structure: 

*Plume 28* 
For Organization: Chameleon Med
For Structure:  47thHeaven 9.5"L x 3.5"W x 5.5"H or 9"L x 3"W x 5"H

*Plume 32* 
For Organization: Fouri bag LG
For Structure: 

*Whitebus*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Market* 
For Organization: D&C custom oval 5"
For Structure:  D&C custom oval 5"

*Vespa* 
For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN)
For Structure: 

*Trim 31*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Trim 35*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai Cut 40*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai Cut 32*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Kelly 40* 
For Organization: LRG Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Kelly 35* 
For Organization: SM Muji
For Structure: 

*Kelly 32* 
For Organization: Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H, PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi GM, Fourbi PM, for 32 sellier D&C 28 cm Kelly insert, PurseN M, Mai Tai K32
For Structure:  D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H

*Kelly 28* 
For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM
For Structure: 

*Kelly 25*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Berline Mini* 
For Organization: Chameleon SM UN
For Structure: 

*Toolbox 26* 
For Organization: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
For Structure:  D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H 

*Toolbox 26 *
For Organization:  D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
For Structure:  D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H

*SO Kelly*
For Organization:
For Structure: D&C Oval

*Dalvy*
For Organization: Mai Tai B31
For Structure: Mai Tai B31


*To all who have contributed!! Let me know if I have missed anything or something else needs to be added to the list!*


----------



## Suncatcher

Julide - I just received MaiTai's new PM picotin insert. FABULOUS!


----------



## Julide

MrsJDS said:


> Julide - I just received MaiTai's new PM picotin insert. FABULOUS!


----------



## Blue Rain

Thank you Julide for putting the insert list together.


----------



## bagalogist

Julide,  thank you so much for reorganising the bag insert list. You are such a gem! May you have all the H's your heart desires


----------



## Chloesam

Wow Julide!  This is such a wonderfully helpful list. Thank You!!!


----------



## r.b_boi

maybe I'm a little obtuse here, but what is the difference between the two samorga b40 inserts?


Also, as I'm absolutely in love with MaiTai's inserts does anyone happen to know if I could fit two smaller sizes into a b40 to fill it?


----------



## Julide

r.b_boi said:


> maybe I'm a little obtuse here, but what is the difference between the two samorga b40 inserts?
> 
> 
> Also, as I'm absolutely in love with MaiTai's inserts does anyone happen to know if I could fit two smaller sizes into a b40 to fill it?



The difference is nothing. Some members wanted me to include organizers that would also retain the shape of the bag as well as organize the bag. Each one is highlighted by a different colour.


----------



## Julide

Blue Rain said:


> Thank you Julide for putting the insert list together.



You are welcome!!


----------



## Julide

bagalogist said:


> Julide,  thank you so much for reorganising the bag insert list. You are such a gem! May you have all the H's your heart desires



What a wonderful thing to say! You are most welcome!!


----------



## Julide

Chloesam said:


> Wow Julide!  This is such a wonderfully helpful list. Thank You!!!



Thank you! I am happy to help!!


----------



## dharma

r.b_boi said:


> maybe I'm a little obtuse here, but what is the difference between the two samorga b40 inserts?
> 
> 
> Also, as I'm absolutely in love with MaiTai's inserts does anyone happen to know if I could fit two smaller sizes into a b40 to fill it?



I don't think two smaller sizes would work but a 35 would only leave 2.5 cm of space on either side. Maybe that's not so bad, you could use the space for a shawl or scarf pouchette perhaps? I have both 30 and 35 mai tai inserts and the 35 is quite snug. She is so nice and responsive to email questions, I'd ask her advice.


----------



## r.b_boi

Thank you both for your advice



Julide said:


> The difference is nothing. Some members wanted me to include organizers that would also retain the shape of the bag as well as organize the bag. Each one is highlighted by a different colour.



oh ok, that explains so much now lol. 



dharma said:


> I don't think two smaller sizes would work but a 35 would only leave 2.5 cm of space on either side. Maybe that's not so bad, you could use the space for a shawl or scarf pouchette perhaps? I have both 30 and 35 mai tai inserts and the 35 is quite snug. She is so nice and responsive to email questions, I'd ask her advice.



Ok, will do. I actually prefer her's to the samorga as they are so beautifully made.


----------



## Fabfashion

Julide said:


> Hi alllong time no post:shame:Adding to the list now!!
> 
> *Bag Insert List:*
> 
> *Birkin 40*
> For Organization: MaiTai 35, Samorga B 40
> For Structure:  Samorga B 40
> 
> *Birkin 35*
> For Organization: Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF, MaiTai 35, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus jumbo, PurseN M, D&C 12.5 x 6.25 x 6H
> For Structure:  Purse to go Large, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', Chameleon Structured Extra Large, D&C 12.5 x 6.25 x 6H
> 
> *Birkin 30*
> For Organization: Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag PM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, Med. size Baginizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Mai Tai B30
> For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, D&C 10.5 (l) x 5 (h) x 5.25 (w).
> 
> *Birkin 25*
> For Organization: Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer
> For Structure:  D&C XS regular width organizer
> 
> *HAC 36*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *HAC 32*
> For Organization: Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
> For Structure:  D&C 11.5"L x 5.25"W x 6"H.,
> 
> *HAC 28*
> For Organization: Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
> For Structure:   Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
> 
> *Bolide 37*
> For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
> For Structure:
> 
> *Bolide 31*
> For Organization: Fouri bag SM, Mai Tai B31
> For Structure:
> 
> *Bolide 27*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Web II*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Marwari PM*
> For Organization: D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
> For Structure:   D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
> 
> *Marwari GM*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Jypsiere*
> For Organization: Fourbi
> For Structure:
> 
> *Lindy 34*
> For Organization: Fourbi GM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Lindy 30*
> For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size, BABCIM 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H, D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''
> For Structure:  D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''
> 
> *Lindy 26*
> For Organization: Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Paris Bombay 37*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Paris Bombay 40*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Paris Bombay 35*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Paris Bombay PM*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Picotin TGM*
> For Organization: Purseket LRG
> For Structure:
> 
> *Picotin GM*
> For Organization: Purseket Med,
> For Structure:
> 
> *Picotin MM*
> For Organization:VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin
> For Structure:
> 
> *Picotin PM*
> For Organization: Small Chameleon UN, Samorga, Mai Tai Picotin PM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Victoria*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Victoria Elan*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Double Sens*
> For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7'', Mai Tai B35
> For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''
> 
> *Garden Party 36*
> For Organization: Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H
> For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H, Chamelon Inserts Extra Large Measures 12"L x 6"W x 7"H
> 
> *Garden Party*
> For Organization: Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6, MaiTai 35
> For Structure:
> 
> *Garden Party TPM*
> For Organization: VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)
> For Structure:
> 
> *Evelyne GM*
> For Organization: Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
> For Structure:
> 
> *Evelyne MM*
> For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace
> For Structure:
> 
> *Evelyne PM*
> For Organization: VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN, Purse To Go, Fourbi PM, PurseN M
> For Structure:  Purse to go Lrg, PurseN M, LV toiletry pouch 26
> 
> *Plume Elan*
> For Organization: Chameleon SM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Plume 28*
> For Organization: Chameleon Med
> For Structure:  47thHeaven 9.5"L x 3.5"W x 5.5"H or 9"L x 3"W x 5"H
> 
> *Plume 32*
> For Organization: Fouri bag LG
> For Structure:
> 
> *Whitebus*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Market*
> For Organization: D&C custom oval 5"
> For Structure:  D&C custom oval 5"
> 
> *Vespa*
> For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN)
> For Structure:
> 
> *Trim 31*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Trim 35*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Massai*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Massai Cut 40*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Massai Cut 32*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 40*
> For Organization: LRG Chameleon
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 35*
> For Organization: SM Muji
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 32*
> For Organization: Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H, PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi GM, Fourbi PM, for 32 sellier D&C 28 cm Kelly insert, PurseN M, Mai Tai K32
> For Structure:  D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H
> 
> *Kelly 28*
> For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 25*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Berline Mini*
> For Organization: Chameleon SM UN
> For Structure:
> 
> *Toolbox 26*
> For Organization: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> For Structure:  D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> 
> *Toolbox 26 *
> For Organization:  D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> For Structure:  D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> 
> *SO Kelly*
> For Organization:
> For Structure: D&C Oval
> 
> *Dalvy*
> For Organization: Mai Tai B31
> For Structure: Mai Tai B31
> 
> 
> *To all who have contributed!! Let me know if I have missed anything or something else needs to be added to the list!*


Thank you for updating the list, Julide. You're the best!

Still haven't ordered another B35 insert--couldn't decide between another D&C or try MaiTai. Decision. Decision.


----------



## Leah

*Julide*, you are AWESOME for initiating this thread and continuously updating the list. Thank you so much!!! 

A few updates below - specifically for Lindy 34 and Picotin MM. For these two bags, I ordered inserts specifically for *STRUCTURE* and again, Connie from D&C did a great job!

ps. Sorry Julide, I tried to edit by using copy and paste but it is (like last time I did this) messing up the format!

So I'll just put in the specs below. Thanks again! 

*Both For Structure*

D&C
*Lindy 34 *- 12.5 (l) x 5.5 (w) x 5 (h)

D&C  
*Picotin MM* - 7 (l) x 5.5 (w) x 5 (h)


----------



## Fabfashion

Leah said:


> *Julide*, you are AWESOME for initiating this thread and continuously updating the list. Thank you so much!!!
> 
> A few updates below - specifically for Lindy 34 and Picotin MM. For these two bags, I ordered inserts specifically for *STRUCTURE* and again, Connie from D&C did a great job!
> 
> ps. Sorry Julide, I tried to edit by using copy and paste but it is (like last time I did this) messing up the format!
> 
> So I'll just put in the specs below. Thanks again!
> 
> *Both For Structure*
> 
> D&C
> *Lindy 34 *- 12.5 (l) x 5.5 (w) x 5 (h)
> 
> D&C
> *Picotin MM* - 7 (l) x 5.5 (w) x 5 (h)


Could you please post pics of how your Lindy and Picotin look with the inserts, Leah. I haven't pulled the trigger on the Picotin (GM) but would love to see how yours look with a D&C insert. TIA!


----------



## Leah

^ Will do! The two bags are in my other home in another city but will take a pic once I am reunited with those 2 bags. The picotin manages to stay up. 

I think I have an old photo on this thread comparing two different inserts (D&C and Chameleon) for my floppiest 35 birkin. I have another soft/floppy black b 35 that stays up thanks to another D&C insert. I have that bag here with me here so I can take a photo tomorrow.

After several attempts with various brands, I find that D&C is still unbeatable for structure.


----------



## Fabfashion

Leah said:


> ^ Will do! The two bags are in my other home in another city but will take a pic once I am reunited with those 2 bags. The picotin manages to stay up.
> 
> I think I have an old photo on this thread comparing two different inserts (D&C and Chameleon) for my floppiest 35 birkin. I have another soft/floppy black b 35 that stays up thanks to another D&C insert. I have that bag here with me here so I can take a photo tomorrow.
> 
> After several attempts with various brands, I find that D&C is still unbeatable for structure.


Thanks, Leah! Looking forward to your pics and I'll search for the pics you already posted.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*FabF*, I remember seeing Leah's comparison pic on this thread and here is the link:

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27291451&postcount=663

Hope this helps, looks like my next insert will be a D&C because I love the overall structured look.


----------



## Leah

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, I remember seeing Leah's comparison pic on this thread and here is the link:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27291451&postcount=663
> 
> Hope this helps, looks like my next insert will be a D&C because I love the overall structured look.



*Vigee* how kind of you to resend the link! Thank you 

*Fabfashion*, if you are considering an insert for a 35 birkin, I took a photo of my super floppy black 35 birkin in Evergrain leather (evergrain is one of my very favorite "SOFT" Hermes leathers ever.)

As you can see, the bag has MAJOR slouch but the D&C insert really helps keep it up. The birkin still looks soft but it can stay up with Connie's insert.

One more thing about D&C inserts - they do keep their shape and firmness. I've had several inserts for about two years now and they've stayed as firm as the day I got them.


----------



## ladyblakeney

Julide said:


> Hi alllong time no post:shame:Adding to the list now!!
> 
> *Bag Insert List:*
> 
> *Birkin 40*
> For Organization: MaiTai 35, Samorga B 40
> For Structure:  Samorga B 40
> 
> *Birkin 35*
> For Organization: Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF, MaiTai 35, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus jumbo, PurseN M, D&C 12.5 x 6.25 x 6H
> For Structure:  Purse to go Large, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', Chameleon Structured Extra Large, D&C 12.5 x 6.25 x 6H
> 
> *Birkin 30*
> For Organization: Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag PM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, Med. size Baginizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Mai Tai B30
> For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, D&C 10.5 (l) x 5 (h) x 5.25 (w).
> 
> *Birkin 25*
> For Organization: Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer
> For Structure:  D&C XS regular width organizer
> 
> *HAC 36*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *HAC 32*
> For Organization: Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
> For Structure:  D&C 11.5"L x 5.25"W x 6"H.,
> 
> *HAC 28*
> For Organization: Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
> For Structure:   Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
> 
> *Bolide 37*
> For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
> For Structure:
> 
> *Bolide 31*
> For Organization: Fouri bag SM, Mai Tai B31
> For Structure:
> 
> *Bolide 27*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Web II*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Marwari PM*
> For Organization: D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
> For Structure:   D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
> 
> *Marwari GM*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Jypsiere*
> For Organization: Fourbi
> For Structure:
> 
> *Lindy 34*
> For Organization: Fourbi GM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Lindy 30*
> For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size, BABCIM 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H, D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''
> For Structure:  D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''
> 
> *Lindy 26*
> For Organization: Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Paris Bombay 37*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Paris Bombay 40*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Paris Bombay 35*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Paris Bombay PM*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Picotin TGM*
> For Organization: Purseket LRG
> For Structure:
> 
> *Picotin GM*
> For Organization: Purseket Med,
> For Structure:
> 
> *Picotin MM*
> For Organization:VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin
> For Structure:
> 
> *Picotin PM*
> For Organization: Small Chameleon UN, Samorga, Mai Tai Picotin PM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Victoria*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Victoria Elan*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Double Sens*
> For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7'', Mai Tai B35
> For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''
> 
> *Garden Party 36*
> For Organization: Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H
> For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H, Chamelon Inserts Extra Large Measures 12"L x 6"W x 7"H
> 
> *Garden Party*
> For Organization: Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6, MaiTai 35
> For Structure:
> 
> *Garden Party TPM*
> For Organization: VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)
> For Structure:
> 
> *Evelyne GM*
> For Organization: Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
> For Structure:
> 
> *Evelyne MM*
> For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace
> For Structure:
> 
> *Evelyne PM*
> For Organization: VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN, Purse To Go, Fourbi PM, PurseN M
> For Structure:  Purse to go Lrg, PurseN M, LV toiletry pouch 26
> 
> *Plume Elan*
> For Organization: Chameleon SM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Plume 28*
> For Organization: Chameleon Med
> For Structure:  47thHeaven 9.5"L x 3.5"W x 5.5"H or 9"L x 3"W x 5"H
> 
> *Plume 32*
> For Organization: Fouri bag LG
> For Structure:
> 
> *Whitebus*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Market*
> For Organization: D&C custom oval 5"
> For Structure:  D&C custom oval 5"
> 
> *Vespa*
> For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN)
> For Structure:
> 
> *Trim 31*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Trim 35*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Massai*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Massai Cut 40*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Massai Cut 32*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 40*
> For Organization: LRG Chameleon
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 35*
> For Organization: SM Muji
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 32*
> For Organization: Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H, PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi GM, Fourbi PM, for 32 sellier D&C 28 cm Kelly insert, PurseN M, Mai Tai K32
> For Structure:  D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H
> 
> *Kelly 28*
> For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 25*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Berline Mini*
> For Organization: Chameleon SM UN
> For Structure:
> 
> *Toolbox 26*
> For Organization: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> For Structure:  D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> 
> *Toolbox 26 *
> For Organization:  D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> For Structure:  D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> 
> *SO Kelly*
> For Organization:
> For Structure: D&C Oval
> 
> *Dalvy*
> For Organization: Mai Tai B31
> For Structure: Mai Tai B31
> 
> 
> *To all who have contributed!! Let me know if I have missed anything or something else needs to be added to the list!*


Hi! all,

Has anyone tried a Maitai Bolide 31 insert to be used in a Bolide 35?  Looking for an insert for my Bolide 35.

I have 2 Maitai Birkin 35 inserts for my Birkins but they obviously do not fit the Bolide....

Any advice is welcome!

Thanks1


----------



## metalic glove

I love my Mai Tai insert for my Picotin PM,  the quality is exceptional and it's transformed my bag.


----------



## Hyangsoo

Hi. For the bag insert list, is the double sens mentioned for the GM or PM?


----------



## tonkamama

Leah,I am a bit confuse when I visited the D&C website (this is first time I am considering ordering a bag insert so not sure what to look for ...)  can you plese advice which size of the bag insert you got for your B35 from D&C?  TIA.  




Leah said:


> *Vigee* how kind of you to resend the link! Thank you
> 
> *Fabfashion*, if you are considering an insert for a 35 birkin, I took a photo of my super floppy black 35 birkin in Evergrain leather (evergrain is one of my very favorite "SOFT" Hermes leathers ever.)
> 
> As you can see, the bag has MAJOR slouch but the D&C insert really helps keep it up. The birkin still looks soft but it can stay up with Connie's insert.
> 
> One more thing about D&C inserts - they do keep their shape and firmness. I've had several inserts for about two years now and they've stayed as firm as the day I got them.


----------



## steffy000

tonkamama said:


> Leah,I am a bit confuse when I visited the D&C website (this is first time I am considering ordering a bag insert so not sure what to look for ...)  can you plese advice which size of the bag insert you got for your B35 from D&C?  TIA.


Hi Tonkamama,   

I think I can help since I just bought one and love it!  If you go to the search, where it says "search within this store" and type in Birkin 35, only two options come up.  One is a snug fit and one is loose.  I bought the snug fit then chose the option for flexible ends (otherwise I think it will make your bag too open).  The flexible ends mimic the actual structure of the ends of the Birkin.  I also added a key fob.  I love it, it provides perfect structure for my Togo which has a slight slouch.  Hope this helps!


----------



## tonkamama

steffy000 said:


> Hi Tonkamama,
> 
> I think I can help since I just bought one and love it!  If you go to the search, where it says "search within this store" and type in Birkin 35, only two options come up.  One is a snug fit and one is loose.  I bought the snug fit then chose the option for flexible ends (otherwise I think it will make your bag too open).  The flexible ends mimic the actual structure of the ends of the Birkin.  I also added a key fob.  I love it, it provides perfect structure for my Togo which has a slight slouch.  Hope this helps!




steffy000 - thank you so much, exactly what I am looking for my Togo B35.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *FabF*, I remember seeing Leah's comparison pic on this thread and here is the link:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27291451&postcount=663
> 
> Hope this helps, looks like my next insert will be a D&C because I love the overall structured look.



Thank you so much for the link, Vigee.  I completely missed your post. Must be when I was still going to bed at 3 am from jetlag. 



Leah said:


> *Vigee* how kind of you to resend the link! Thank you
> 
> *Fabfashion*, if you are considering an insert for a 35 birkin, I took a photo of my super floppy black 35 birkin in Evergrain leather (evergrain is one of my very favorite "SOFT" Hermes leathers ever.)
> 
> As you can see, the bag has MAJOR slouch but the D&C insert really helps keep it up. The birkin still looks soft but it can stay up with Connie's insert.
> 
> One more thing about D&C inserts - they do keep their shape and firmness. I've had several inserts for about two years now and they've stayed as firm as the day I got them.



Thank you, Leah!  Sorry I didn't see your post sooner. I have a D&C insert for my epsom HAC but being that it's epsom, it doesn't really need an insert to stay upright. I'll be ordering D&C for my B35 too. Which dimensions did you choose for yours?


----------



## S'Mom

Here's my 2 cents worth....

The MaiTai inserts are the BEST in my opinion for structure, organization and BEAUTY!  Her organizers are beautifully made with exquisite embroidery and lush padding and they fit the bags perfectly.  I just received one for my Pico MM and I'm SOLD!!!!!  I'm getting another for my Bolide! 

AND they come packaged BEAUTIFULLY!!!!  

I also bought one of her Shawl pochettes and those are beautiful as well!!!!


----------



## HPassion

Which good structured insert may be used for Toolbox 20? Thanks very much!


----------



## lyseiki8

S'Mom said:


> Here's my 2 cents worth....
> 
> The MaiTai inserts are the BEST in my opinion for structure, organization and BEAUTY!  Her organizers are beautifully made with exquisite embroidery and lush padding and they fit the bags perfectly.  I just received one for my Pico MM and I'm SOLD!!!!!  I'm getting another for my Bolide!
> 
> AND they come packaged BEAUTIFULLY!!!!
> 
> I also bought one of her Shawl pochettes and those are beautiful as well!!!!


Hi S'Mom - Could you please share pics of how it look when you receive the insert for your bolide.  {am new around here and just bought a 31 bolide}.  Many thanks


----------



## Leah

tonkamama said:


> Leah,I am a bit confuse when I visited the D&C website (this is first time I am considering ordering a bag insert so not sure what to look for ...)  can you plese advice which size of the bag insert you got for your B35 from D&C?  TIA.



Hi *Tonkamama, Steffy000* is right! For my evergrain birkin, I picked the more snug insert option - 12.5 x 6.25 (more depth vs loose fit) x 6 height.



Fabfashion said:


> Thank you, Leah!  Sorry I didn't see your post sooner. I have a D&C insert for my epsom HAC but being that it's epsom, it doesn't really need an insert to stay upright. I'll be ordering D&C for my B35 too. Which dimensions did you choose for yours?



Hi *Fabfashion*, for the birkin above, I picked the 12.5 length x 6.25 depth x 6 height more snug fit to help buoy up the bag.


----------



## tonkamama

Leah said:


> Hi *Tonkamama, Steffy000* is right! For my evergrain birkin, I picked the more snug insert option - 12.5 x 6.25 (more depth vs loose fit) x 6 height.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi *Fabfashion*, for the birkin above, I picked the 12.5 length x 6.25 depth x 6 height more snug fit to help buoy up the bag.



thank you Leah!


----------



## lulilu

metalic glove said:


> I love my Mai Tai insert for my Picotin PM,  the quality is exceptional and it's transformed my bag.



I have MT's in my GM picotin, and it both provides organization and structure; and is simply a beautiful thing too.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case for my B30 fits perfect


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Oops


----------



## Fabfashion

Leah said:


> Hi *Tonkamama, Steffy000* is right! For my evergrain birkin, I picked the more snug insert option - 12.5 x 6.25 (more depth vs loose fit) x 6 height.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi *Fabfashion*, for the birkin above, I picked the 12.5 length x 6.25 depth x 6 height more snug fit to help buoy up the bag.


Thank you, Leah!


----------



## Fabfashion

LOUKPEACH said:


> Oops


What's the dimensions, LOUKPEACH? I like that it has zippers. I wonder if they also have a bigger size that will fit B35.


----------



## WilliamLion

LOUKPEACH said:


> Oops



May I ask is it longchamp cosmetic bag??


----------



## Meta

WilliamLion said:


> May I ask is it longchamp cosmetic bag??


The Longchamp Cosmetic Bag is pictured above in *LOUKPEACH*'s picture, the case in purple.


----------



## WilliamLion

weN84 said:


> The Longchamp Cosmetic Bag is pictured above in *LOUKPEACH*'s picture, the case in purple.



I see. Just found somehow I ignored that introduction thread...The size looks perfect as an insert for B30!


----------



## Mariapia

LOUKPEACH said:


> Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case for my B30 fits perfect




Great idea, LOUKPEACH! It's perfect!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Fabfashion said:


> What's the dimensions, LOUKPEACH? I like that it has zippers. I wonder if they also have a bigger size that will fit B35.


Yes it's only $90 and very light weight. I'm dead serious, much better than those fancy brands that cost over $100. And it's also MADE IN FRANCE hehe


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Fabfashion said:


> What's the dimensions, LOUKPEACH? I like that it has zippers. I wonder if they also have a bigger size that will fit B35.


No this style is the bigger size Longchamp makes for Cosmetic case.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LOUKPEACH said:


> Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case for my B30 fits perfect



Love that this Longchamps case has a zipper on it, great for traveling!

Thanks for the pics, *LOUKPEACH*.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love that this Longchamps case has a zipper on it, great for traveling!
> 
> Thanks for the pics, *LOUKPEACH*.


Yes it has outside zipper and two pockets inside. I'd definitely recommend this to anyone who has B30


----------



## kellyhsieh

does silk Fourbi PM have zipped pocket inside?


----------



## Sky love

Loukpeach,
The long champ looks perfect. Other than organization, does it improve structure as well ?
Once again, thanks for this great input


----------



## Lyonexpat

Lyonexpat said:


> I was looking for a bag insert for my new Evelyne PM (in raisin) and I purchased one from Amazon which is the perfect fit. It is called Periea:
> http://www.amazon.com/Periea-Handbag-Organizer-Insert-Pockets/dp/B009HWH2TO
> 
> It is very reasonably priced (8 Euros including postage) but I can't comment on the quality as I have not used it yet. The dimensions are perfect for the Evelyne PM and it has got a zip as well which is a bonus for the safety conscious like myself. The only issue so far is the colour selection which is very limited.



After a couple of months of use, I would like to report on the quality of the Periea bag organiser which I mentioned in my previous message. It does the job it is supposed to do but I believe it won't last very long due to its flimsiness.

I was recently in Paris and I stopped in the Tintamar boutique located near Saint-Germain-des-Prés. I purchased their purse organiser called VIP 1 for my Evelyne PM bag and I'm really impressed with the quality and how pratical it is. I would not hesitate in recommending it for any Evelyne PM. The colour selection is also quite good.

http://www.tintamar.com/vip.html


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Sky love said:


> Loukpeach,
> The long champ looks perfect. Other than organization, does it improve structure as well ?
> Once again, thanks for this great input


It is very light weight but so structure at the same time. Inside has 3 pockets. and also one zipper pocket out front. I got mine on sale from Nordstrom.com for $67 from $90


----------



## Sky love

Thanks Loukpeach, sounds like a keeper, definitely will check it out!


----------



## bagidiotic

LOUKPEACH said:


> Yes it has outside zipper and two pockets inside. I'd definitely recommend this to anyone who has B30



Wah
Must check it out
Thank you
If you have a pic of it that will be gd too
Only for b30?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LOUKPEACH said:


> It is very light weight but so structure at the same time. Inside has 3 pockets. and also one zipper pocket out front. I got mine on sale from Nordstrom.com for $67 from $90



Found it at Nordstoms online. Thanks, *LOUKPEACH*! 

This will be perfect for traveling as my other organizers let everything in my B slide out while going through TSA.


----------



## tonkamama

Thanks to Steffy000 and Leah gave me great tips on the D&C bag insert.  At the end I decided on MaiTai because I want a less structure insert and lighter weight.  I will order a D&C soon as a spare insert, I think good to own both inserts for different purposes.  

Here is a quick photo of the MaiTai inside my B35.  I pick out taupe color and I love the soft pockets on the sides for my sunglasses, phone and keys.  The insert is well made and with strong US dollars I find MaiTai pricing is reasonable compares to D&C ( I paid extra to have it shipped rush tho). I don't carry much so with MaiTai insert I found my B35 is still on the lighter side and no issue with the weight of the bag plus the insert.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## tonkamama

Thanks for posting.  Do they ship to US?  I need a nice looking insert for my E PM too.    A pic will be great to see how it looks inside your E PM.  




Lyonexpat said:


> After a couple of months of use, I would like to report on the quality of the Periea bag organiser which I mentioned in my previous message. It does the job it is supposed to do but I believe it won't last very long due to its flimsiness.
> 
> I was recently in Paris and I stopped in the Tintamar boutique located near Saint-Germain-des-Prés. I purchased their purse organiser called VIP 1 for my Evelyne PM bag and I'm really impressed with the quality and how pratical it is. I would not hesitate in recommending it for any Evelyne PM. The colour selection is also quite good.
> 
> http://www.tintamar.com/vip.html


----------



## Lyonexpat

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for posting.  Do they ship to US?  I need a nice looking insert for my E PM too.    A pic will be great to see how it looks inside your E PM.



Hi tonkamama, I believe that Tintamar ships to the US.

Here are few pics of my Evie PM (raisin) with the VIP 1 purse organiser in fuchsia.


----------



## Mariapia

tonkamama said:


> Thanks to Steffy000 and Leah gave me great tips on the D&C bag insert.  At the end I decided on MaiTai because I want a less structure insert and lighter weight.  I will order a D&C soon as a spare insert, I think good to own both inserts for different purposes.
> 
> Here is a quick photo of the MaiTai inside my B35.  I pick out taupe color and I love the soft pockets on the sides for my sunglasses, phone and keys.  The insert is well made and with strong US dollars I find MaiTai pricing is reasonable compares to D&C ( I paid extra to have it shipped rush tho). I don't carry much so with MaiTai insert I found my B35 is still on the lighter side and no issue with the weight of the bag plus the insert.  Thanks for letting me share.




I have the same B35 and the same insert, tonkamama![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Leah

tonkamama said:


> Thanks to Steffy000 and Leah gave me great tips on the D&C bag insert.  At the end I decided on MaiTai because I want a less structure insert and lighter weight.  I will order a D&C soon as a spare insert, I think good to own both inserts for different purposes.
> 
> Here is a quick photo of the MaiTai inside my B35.  I pick out taupe color and I love the soft pockets on the sides for my sunglasses, phone and keys.  The insert is well made and with strong US dollars I find MaiTai pricing is reasonable compares to D&C ( I paid extra to have it shipped rush tho). I don't carry much so with MaiTai insert I found my B35 is still on the lighter side and no issue with the weight of the bag plus the insert.  Thanks for letting me share.



Tonkamama, thank you for sharing your photos and review! VERY helpful! 

I am also ordering a few inserts from Maitai. Just like you, I think it's always good to experiment with different inserts. After having experimented with several brands, I am convinced that different inserts will work better depending on the specific bag and what your specific priorities are - structure vs. organization vs. weight vs. price etc...

I have some very firm kellys and birkins and I'm planning to use my Maitai inserts for those firm bags as I am drawn to the lightness of Maitai's inserts.


----------



## absolutanne

Has anyone bought an insert from Mochithings?  I think they are Korean.

http://www.mochithings.com/purse-organizers/felt-purse-organizer/45

I like the concept of the felt organizer.  It would be so soft against the Chevre interior of my B.  Price looks good too.


----------



## rosewang924

I like these, thanx for the sharing.  I will look into it.



absolutanne said:


> Has anyone bought an insert from Mochithings?  I think they are Korean.
> 
> http://www.mochithings.com/purse-organizers/felt-purse-organizer/45
> 
> I like the concept of the felt organizer.  It would be so soft against the Chevre interior of my B.  Price looks good too.


----------



## absolutanne

rosewang924 said:


> I like these, thanx for the sharing.  I will look into it.



I ordered the lavender felt one. Hope to share if it works out!


----------



## Fabfashion

LOUKPEACH said:


> It is very light weight but so structure at the same time. Inside has 3 pockets. and also one zipper pocket out front. I got mine on sale from Nordstrom.com for $67 from $90



Thanks, LOUKPEACH! I'm going to check out the dimensions. I wonder if I could use this in my So Kelly 26. Still having trouble finding something that fits because of the oval shaped bottom. My custom D&C turned out to be too small.


----------



## tonkamama

Lyonexpat said:


> Hi tonkamama, I believe that Tintamar ships to the US.
> 
> Here are few pics of my Evie PM (raisin) with the VIP 1 purse organiser in fuchsia.




Thank you..I love the contracting colors.


----------



## rosewang924

Yes, please share.  If possibe, please post pictures.  Thank you.



absolutanne said:


> I ordered the lavender felt one. Hope to share if it works out!


----------



## absolutanne

rosewang924 said:


> Yes, please share.  If possibe, please post pictures.  Thank you.



I received it and put my stuff in it.  It is way too small.  The base of the insert is only 3.15" wide.  That I can tell is way too small for my 35B.  The height is adequate though about 6".  This may work in a 30B but way too small for a 35B.  Sorry I did not take pictures as this thing is going back to the vendor.

I am going with a Samorga insert.  I did not even try the mochithings with my B because it went to the spa for several months.  The Samorga is also made of thick 2mm felt.  I am looking forward to that one.


----------



## carlinha

just wanted to give feedback on the MaiTai insert i just received

*I purchased the Lilac Kelly 32 insert and LOVE it!
*
quality in terms of material and craftsmanship are EXCELLENT.  there is NO scent to it as i have read in previous posts.

it is NOT a rigid insert.  it is soft and pliable, which is exactly what i wanted.  it is lightweight and does not add any appreciable extra weight to my bags.

As per her website, and I think she succeeds beautifully in doing this:
"Please note that the inserts are meant to organize the content of your Birkin and protect the leather interior, while gently helping to maintain the bag's shape. Purposefully, they don't have the rigidness or stiffness to keep collapsed/slouchy bags upright. I believe that any insert rigid enough to force slouchy or collapsed bags into an upright position (especially those which are leather lined or made from heavy leather), is risking permanent marking of the leather (inside and outside) in all the places where hard edges press against the bag."

6 pockets facing inside:







*inside my Lagon K32 in swift leather:
Contents inside: Karo GM, Bearn wallet, Pilo PM pouch (for my sunnies); inside the pockets is a Calvi card case and Bastia coin purse... 
I also have tissues, baby wipes, bag raincoat, iphone charger and doggy bags 
*



*also note that because it is soft and pliable, it fits easily in my B30
*



so perhaps if you have an insert for a B30, you can use it for your K32 as well (although i do not know for sure as i don't have an official B30 insert and don't know if it is much wider than the insert for the K32)

overall, i am very happy with my purchase and give it a rating of 10/10!!


----------



## carlinha

r.b_boi said:


> Thank you both for your advice
> 
> *Ok, will do. I actually prefer her's to the samorga as they are so beautifully made.*


*
*

i agree with you 1000%!!!  i have samorga inserts and just received my MaiTai insert last week, i much much prefer the MaiTai one - quality is impeccable!!!


----------



## carlinha

S'Mom said:


> Here's my 2 cents worth....
> 
> The MaiTai inserts are the BEST in my opinion for structure, organization and BEAUTY!  Her organizers are beautifully made with exquisite embroidery and lush padding and they fit the bags perfectly.  I just received one for my Pico MM and I'm SOLD!!!!!  I'm getting another for my Bolide!
> 
> AND they come packaged BEAUTIFULLY!!!!
> 
> I also bought one of her Shawl pochettes and those are beautiful as well!!!!



agree with you on this S'Mom!!!


----------



## bagalogist

jane said:


> I did my time with band guys. Fun when you're young and stupid, not recommended for emotional investment.
> 
> I'm sure there are exceptions to this... but I imagine the only bigger whores in the world of famous men are probably pro athletes. Shudder.



Carlinha,  thank you for your detailed  feedback. Very helpful of you. We moss your pics in actions &#128537;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

carlinha said:


> just wanted to give feedback on the MaiTai insert i just received
> 
> *I purchased the Lilac Kelly 32 insert and LOVE it!
> *
> quality in terms of material and craftsmanship are EXCELLENT.  there is NO scent to it as i have read in previous posts.
> 
> it is NOT a rigid insert.  it is soft and pliable, which is exactly what i wanted.  it is lightweight and does not add any appreciable extra weight to my bags.
> 
> As per her website, and I think she succeeds beautifully in doing this:
> "Please note that the inserts are meant to organize the content of your Birkin and protect the leather interior, while gently helping to maintain the bag's shape. Purposefully, they don't have the rigidness or stiffness to keep collapsed/slouchy bags upright. I believe that any insert rigid enough to force slouchy or collapsed bags into an upright position (especially those which are leather lined or made from heavy leather), is risking permanent marking of the leather (inside and outside) in all the places where hard edges press against the bag."
> 
> 6 pockets facing inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *inside my Lagon K32 in swift leather:
> Contents inside: Karo GM, Bearn wallet, Pilo PM pouch (for my sunnies); inside the pockets is a Calvi card case and Bastia coin purse...
> I also have tissues, baby wipes, bag raincoat, iphone charger and doggy bags
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *also note that because it is soft and pliable, it fits easily in my B30
> *
> 
> 
> 
> so perhaps if you have an insert for a B30, you can use it for your K32 as well (although i do not know for sure as i don't have an official B30 insert and don't know if it is much wider than the insert for the K32)
> 
> overall, i am very happy with my purchase and give it a rating of 10/10!!



You are converting me, *carlinha*, Just received two of MT's shawl rings and they are beautiful. Her bag inserts are next!


----------



## carlinha

bagalogist said:


> Carlinha,  thank you for your detailed  feedback. Very helpful of you. We moss your pics in actions &#55357;&#56857;





VigeeLeBrun said:


> You are converting me, *carlinha*, Just received two of MT's shawl rings and they are beautiful. Her bag inserts are next!



i am glad i could help ladies!!  i don't think you will regret the purchase.  

*vigee* i know you prefer waterproof material but give this a try and do let me know what you think!  (p.s. i love her shawl/scarf rings too!!)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

carlinha said:


> i am glad i could help ladies!!  i don't think you will regret the purchase.
> 
> *vigee* i know you prefer waterproof material but give this a try and do let me know what you think!  (p.s. i love her shawl/scarf rings too!!)



Figure that I can always spray the interior with a high quality fabric and water-proofing protector so that the MT organizer doesn't stiffen. My hugest worry with my B/K collection are the interior of my bags getting stained from melted lipstick or pen marks. My concern is so great that I will not carry either, can you believe it?!?! 

Yes, MT's shawl rings are wonderful and love them with those slippery but gorgeous H 140cm silks.


----------



## carlinha

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Figure that I can always spray the interior with a high quality fabric and water-proofing protector so that the MT organizer doesn't stiffen. My hugest worry with my B/K collection are the interior of my bags getting stained from melted lipstick or pen marks. My concern is so great that I will not carry either, can you believe it?!?!
> 
> Yes, MT's shawl rings are wonderful and love them with those slippery but gorgeous H 140cm silks.




I understand your concern totally!!  That's why I have the Karo pouch... It's lined with a plastic type material which I presume is water resistant (haven't tested it!) - I put all "dangerous" things in there - lipstick, lotion, hand sanitizer, pen, etc... That way in case it leaks, it won't get through to the bag!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

carlinha said:


> I understand your concern totally!!  That's why I have the Karo pouch... It's lined with a plastic type material which I presume is water resistant (haven't tested it!) - I put all "dangerous" things in there - lipstick, lotion, hand sanitizer, pen, etc... That way in case it leaks, it won't get through to the bag!



Must look into this Karo pouch asap, thanks!!!


----------



## dharma

carlinha said:


> just wanted to give feedback on the MaiTai insert i just received
> 
> *I purchased the Lilac Kelly 32 insert and LOVE it!
> *
> quality in terms of material and craftsmanship are EXCELLENT.  there is NO scent to it as i have read in previous posts.
> 
> it is NOT a rigid insert.  it is soft and pliable, which is exactly what i wanted.  it is lightweight and does not add any appreciable extra weight to my bags.
> 
> As per her website, and I think she succeeds beautifully in doing this:
> "Please note that the inserts are meant to organize the content of your Birkin and protect the leather interior, while gently helping to maintain the bag's shape. Purposefully, they don't have the rigidness or stiffness to keep collapsed/slouchy bags upright. I believe that any insert rigid enough to force slouchy or collapsed bags into an upright position (especially those which are leather lined or made from heavy leather), is risking permanent marking of the leather (inside and outside) in all the places where hard edges press against the bag."
> 
> 6 pockets facing inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *inside my Lagon K32 in swift leather:
> Contents inside: Karo GM, Bearn wallet, Pilo PM pouch (for my sunnies); inside the pockets is a Calvi card case and Bastia coin purse...
> I also have tissues, baby wipes, bag raincoat, iphone charger and doggy bags
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *also note that because it is soft and pliable, it fits easily in my B30
> *
> 
> 
> 
> so perhaps if you have an insert for a B30, you can use it for your K32 as well (although i do not know for sure as i don't have an official B30 insert and don't know if it is much wider than the insert for the K32)
> 
> overall, i am very happy with my purchase and give it a rating of 10/10!!



Carlinha, you are so generous with your pictures, thank you!  We are twins, I chose the same color for my K32 insert and I couldn't be happier.  I was so pleased with the b35 that I ordered last year, I bit the bullet and bought the B30, K32, and the Bolide 31.  All of them are perfect and beautiful.  I cannot say enough great things about her inserts.


----------



## dharma

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Figure that I can always spray the interior with a high quality fabric and water-proofing protector so that the MT organizer doesn't stiffen. My hugest worry with my B/K collection are the interior of my bags getting stained from melted lipstick or pen marks. My concern is so great that I will not carry either, can you believe it?!?!
> 
> Yes, MT's shawl rings are wonderful and love them with those slippery but gorgeous H 140cm silks.



Vigee, I stopped carrying ink pens in my bag in 2001!   Lipstick hasn't been a problem in a small cosmetic bag.


----------



## Mariapia

dharma said:


> Vigee, I stopped carrying ink pens in my bag in 2001!   Lipstick hasn't been a problem in a small cosmetic bag.




No ink pens for me either ....My lipstick is in a cosmetic bag too.[emoji3]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dharma said:


> Vigee, I stopped carrying ink pens in my bag in 2001!   Lipstick hasn't been a problem in a small cosmetic bag.





Mariapia said:


> No ink pens for me either ....My lipstick is in a cosmetic bag too.[emoji3]



*dharma* and *Mariapia*, thanks for chiming in here about pens and lipstick! Pens are a distinct no-no in my Bs and Ks even with an insert.


----------



## Pksz

I purchased two chameleon inserts that just arrived. They're the first inserts I've ever tried. I have to say they're both well constructed. I bought a small and a large insert. The large comes with removable rigid sides that really does give form to a large soft bag. I'm enjoying the ease of changing bags now.


----------



## carlinha

dharma said:


> Carlinha, you are so generous with your pictures, thank you!  We are twins, I chose the same color for my K32 insert and I couldn't be happier.  I was so pleased with the b35 that I ordered last year, I bit the bullet and bought the B30, K32, and the Bolide 31.  All of them are perfect and beautiful.  I cannot say enough great things about her inserts.



glad to hear we are twins and that you love her products too dharma!!



Mariapia said:


> No ink pens for me either ....My lipstick is in a cosmetic bag too.[emoji3]





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *dharma* and *Mariapia*, thanks for chiming in here about pens and lipstick! Pens are a distinct no-no in my Bs and Ks even with an insert.



eeps now you ladies have me worried about carrying pens in my bags!!! 
(runs to remove my pen :doggie: )


----------



## Julide

LadiesI just want to say a many many thank yous for the constant contribution to this thread!!I will update soon, I promise!


----------



## Suncatcher

dharma said:


> Carlinha, you are so generous with your pictures, thank you!  We are twins, I chose the same color for my K32 insert and I couldn't be happier.  I was so pleased with the b35 that I ordered last year, I bit the bullet and bought the B30, K32, and the Bolide 31.  All of them are perfect and beautiful.  I cannot say enough great things about her inserts.




Dharma - count me in. I bought an insert for my Picotin from MaiTai and I too couldn't be happier. 

As for the comment about no pens in your purse and how you have not had one since 2001, I too would add that pens are soooo 2001


----------



## tonkamama

*Hello ladies, here comes my Tintamar VIP One bag inset for my E Pm.  I ordered the Sun Powder "silver" color so "it" matches with the hardware .  
*


----------



## Millicat

Has anyone ever seen one suitable for a rounded bag ?
I have several rounded bags (and small, under 28cm, with a 8cm depth) and would be interested to hear if anyone's ever seen a rounded insert on their travels.
Small bags need protection even though you might think there can't be much to put in them, fishing around for pens and keys can be annoying, and to stop other bits from moving too.


----------



## swezfamily

I've narrowed down what I think will work for me and my B35.  I'm trying to decide between the Divide and Conquer and the MaiTai insert.  Does anyone have experience with both?  I would love to hear which one you prefer.

One issue I'm having is that I have a bi-color Birkin (RT on the interior) and don't really want to cover it up and even if the insert matches, I don't want anything that is too noticeable from the top of the bag, so low profile is best.  I noticed way back in this thread that someone ordered a D&C that matched their RT interior, so that would be a plus.  The other factor I'm most concerned about is weight.  The Birkin is so heavy to begin with and I don't want make it too much worse.

Also, is there a US website that sells the MaiTai insert?  The website is only showing prices in Euros.

TIA for any advice!


----------



## MYH

Does anyone have a large fourbi (GM size) they put inside their 32 kelly?  I see on the list it fits but wanted to know if it's hard to close up your kelly because it looks like the fourbi is the same width throughout and does not taper at the top.  Thanks a bunch for any help or advice.  I'm thinking of getting the silk one for my 32 kelly and switching out my MaiTai insert.


----------



## Fabfashion

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Must look into this Karo pouch asap, thanks!!!


Definitely look into the Karo, Vigee. I have a GM and usually carry at least 3 lipsticks, pressed powder, lip balm, eye drop, lip pencils, sugar packs and Advil. The interior is wipe-able, the exterior is chevre and indestructible. Stand up to being tossed about way better than my BV ones.


----------



## Fabfashion

If you have Mai Tai insert in light color like rose or natural, do you find that the fabric stays pretty clean after using it for a while? I'm deciding between lilac and rose. I prefer rose but don't want it to become dirty after a short time. TIA!


----------



## Lyonexpat

tonkamama said:


> *Hello ladies, here comes my Tintamar VIP One bag inset for my E Pm.  I ordered the Sun Powder "silver" color so "it" matches with the hardware .
> *



Tonkamama, great choice of colour. I hope you will enjoy your Tintamar bag insert as much as I do.


----------



## tonkamama

I think both MT and DC are great options for bag insert.  At the end I decided on MT for the following reasons (note: I am a light packer).  Eventually I will have both for different usage  purposes.  

1.  MT is lighter weight, approx 3 oz, comes in 7 pockets.
2.  Softer shape and fabric (but if you want water proof, then go for DC).  MT is  dry cleanable.  
3.  After conversion, it costs about the same as DC.  Shipping might be more and takes longer because it is shipped from France.

I cannot comment on the SO color matching question.  MT does not have a US website, but with stronger US dollars, the pricing is about the same if not just little more than DC. You can pay with cc via PayPal.  Ask MT to send you invoice via PP.  Both are very responsive to email questions.  HTH.  



swezfamily said:


> I've narrowed down what I think will work for me and my B35.  I'm trying to decide between the Divide and Conquer and the MaiTai insert.  Does anyone have experience with both?  I would love to hear which one you prefer.
> 
> One issue I'm having is that I have a bi-color Birkin (RT on the interior) and don't really want to cover it up and even if the insert matches, I don't want anything that is too noticeable from the top of the bag, so low profile is best.  I noticed way back in this thread that someone ordered a D&C that matched their RT interior, so that would be a plus.  The other factor I'm most concerned about is weight.  The Birkin is so heavy to begin with and I don't want make it too much worse.
> 
> Also, is there a US website that sells the MaiTai insert?  The website is only showing prices in Euros.
> 
> TIA for any advice!


----------



## tonkamama

Lyonexpat said:


> Tonkamama, great choice of colour. I hope you will enjoy your Tintamar bag insert as much as I do.



Thank you Lyonexpat for sharing valuable information and demo pictures.  Your posts helped me a lot to visualize the bag insert for my E PM.  I took her out yesterday for shopping with my new insert, it worked out great and I love the silver color showing thru the H...  hehe I like to carry my E with H facing outside.


----------



## MYH

Fabfashion said:


> If you have Mai Tai insert in light color like rose or natural, do you find that the fabric stays pretty clean after using it for a while? I'm deciding between lilac and rose. I prefer rose but don't want it to become dirty after a short time. TIA!


Yes, the fabric stays clean but I have found over time, the pockets stretch out.


----------



## Fabfashion

MYH said:


> Yes, the fabric stays clean but I have found over time, the pockets stretch out.


Thanks for letting me know, MYH! That's good to know about the pockets. I only have D&C but don't need a structured insert for my K sellier so thought I'd try Maitai since it's supposed to be lightweight. I'll remember not to put too many heavy things in the pockets.


----------



## BalLVLover

MYH said:


> Does anyone have a large fourbi (GM size) they put inside their 32 kelly?  I see on the list it fits but wanted to know if it's hard to close up your kelly because it looks like the fourbi is the same width throughout and does not taper at the top.  Thanks a bunch for any help or advice.  I'm thinking of getting the silk one for my 32 kelly and switching out my MaiTai insert.




MYH, I have the large silk fourbi and it will fit in a 32. You do have to tug a bit on the kelly straps to get it to close, but you can cinch up the top of the fourbi with the little straps on the sides and make it smaller on top if you want to. Here's some pics of mine.


----------



## Love Of My Life

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Must look into this Karo pouch asap, thanks!!!


 


I am a fan of both the pm & the gm karo.. I use both sizes every day &  very often in
the summer to go out for a casual dinner. The pm holds the Tom Ford
lipsticks perfectly which works out very well for me... I put them in
with the shade names facing me & I don't have to go digging around

They hold the essentials & even though they are no longer in production
(at least that is what I was told) they do turn up.. for me, they
are worth it & the colors are quite divine!!

Hope you will be able to find one


----------



## MYH

BalLVLover said:


> MYH, I have the large silk fourbi and it will fit in a 32. You do have to tug a bit on the kelly straps to get it to close, but you can cinch up the top of the fourbi with the little straps on the sides and make it smaller on top if you want to. Here's some pics of mine.
> 
> View attachment 2984710
> View attachment 2984711
> View attachment 2984712


Ok first, lemme tell you what a beeee-u-tiful etoupe kelly you have there. She is a perfect specimen with clean lines and sides. Swoon!  thank you for responding to my question. Can I ask you one more? When you cinch up the sides of the fourbi, is it difficult to place things in the main compartment? Does it make access difficult?  TIA!


----------



## MYH

Fabfashion said:


> Thanks for letting me know, MYH! That's good to know about the pockets. I only have D&C but don't need a structured insert for my K sellier so thought I'd try Maitai since it's supposed to be lightweight. I'll remember not to put too many heavy things in the pockets.


Yes, the iPhone has stretched out all the large pockets.  So unfortunate.


----------



## lipeach21

Thought I'd share this new finding. Just found a new site that sells bag inserts (Cloversac.com). There's a picture of an insert in a birkin 35.


----------



## BalLVLover

MYH said:


> Ok first, lemme tell you what a beeee-u-tiful etoupe kelly you have there. She is a perfect specimen with clean lines and sides. Swoon!  thank you for responding to my question. Can I ask you one more? When you cinch up the sides of the fourbi, is it difficult to place things in the main compartment? Does it make access difficult?  TIA!




Thank you....she's one of my favorites [emoji2]. Yes, it does make it harder to get things out so I actually never cinch mine.


----------



## swezfamily

tonkamama said:


> I think both MT and DC are great options for bag insert.  At the end I decided on MT for the following reasons (note: I am a light packer).  Eventually I will have both for different usage  purposes.
> 
> 1.  MT is lighter weight, approx 3 oz, comes in 7 pockets.
> 2.  Softer shape and fabric (but if you want water proof, then go for DC).  MT is  dry cleanable.
> 3.  After conversion, it costs about the same as DC.  Shipping might be more and takes longer because it is shipped from France.
> 
> I cannot comment on the SO color matching question.  MT does not have a US website, but with stronger US dollars, the pricing is about the same if not just little more than DC. You can pay with cc via PayPal.  Ask MT to send you invoice via PP.  Both are very responsive to email questions.  HTH.





MYH said:


> Yes, the fabric stays clean but I have found over time, the pockets stretch out.



Thanks *tonkamama* for the great feedback.  I guess my only concern now with the MaiTai insert is the issue with the stretched out pockets since one of my main reasons for wanting it is to have a pocket to put my iphone in.


----------



## Fabfashion

swezfamily said:


> Thanks *tonkamama* for the great feedback.  I guess my only concern now with the MaiTai insert is the issue with the stretched out pockets since one of my main reasons for wanting it is to have a pocket to put my iphone in.


I just ordered a maitai insert for my K32 sellier, mainly because my bag is already structured so I don't need a sturdy insert to help provide structure to my bag (which I do with my Bs). MT doesn't customize her inserts--color or pocket wise. DC will customize. Mine have a body in one color and pockets in another color. I also customized pocket sizes so I can store my iphone horizontally and fit my passes, etc. The inside bottom of D&C is wipe-able which helps if you spill something. I'll weigh my D&C insert tonight.


----------



## swezfamily

Fabfashion said:


> I just ordered a maitai insert for my K32 sellier, mainly because my bag is already structured so I don't need a sturdy insert to help provide structure to my bag (which I do with my Bs). MT doesn't customize her inserts--color or pocket wise. DC will customize. Mine have a body in one color and pockets in another color. I also customized pocket sizes so I can store my iphone horizontally and fit my passes, etc. The inside bottom of D&C is wipe-able which helps if you spill something. I'll weigh my D&C insert tonight.



Thank you!  I would love to know how much the D&C insert weighs compared to the MaiTai which is 3 oz.  I like the fact that it's customizable and I could pick a color to match my RT interior in my B35.

I would also love to know how much space these inserts take up.  Honestly, my B35 is a much bigger bag than what I need, but proportion wise it looks better on my frame than a B30.  My stuff kind of floats around in it, so I could actually use an insert that makes the interior feel smaller.  However my K32 (retourne) doesn't have much room to spare once it's filled with my things and an insert might make it a tight fit.  I would love to hear what you think after you get your MaiTai insert.  A picture would be great too!


----------



## Leah

MYH said:


> Yes, the fabric stays clean but I have found over time, the pockets stretch out.



MYH I'm about to place a few orders for Maitai's inserts just to check them out. Can I ask what you mean by stretching out? Like it gets bigger and looser and the phone falls out? Thanks for the helpful input!


----------



## MYH

Leah said:


> MYH I'm about to place a few orders for Maitai's inserts just to check them out. Can I ask what you mean by stretching out? Like it gets bigger and looser and the phone falls out? Thanks for the helpful input!


The pocket gets looser and the phone starts to tilt inwards.  Let me post a pic.


----------



## MYH

Does that help? For me, the issue is that I like to slip things inside my kelly (like my slim wallet) with the straps still done up under the flap. When my phone is tilting towards the inside, it interferes with me sticking my hand inside my kelly quickly.


----------



## Fabfashion

swezfamily said:


> Thank you!  I would love to know how much the D&C insert weighs compared to the MaiTai which is 3 oz.  I like the fact that it's customizable and I could pick a color to match my RT interior in my B35.
> 
> I would also love to know how much space these inserts take up.  Honestly, my B35 is a much bigger bag than what I need, but proportion wise it looks better on my frame than a B30.  My stuff kind of floats around in it, so I could actually use an insert that makes the interior feel smaller.  However my K32 (retourne) doesn't have much room to spare once it's filled with my things and an insert might make it a tight fit.  I would love to hear what you think after you get your MaiTai insert.  A picture would be great too!


I use the same D&C for both my HAC 32 and B35. It's a tad small for my B35--there's about 1-1.5" left on the side but it suits me fine. Both the HAC 32 insert and K35 insert weigh approx. 6.6 oz each. HTH.


----------



## Millicat

Millicat said:


> Has anyone ever seen one suitable for a rounded bag ?
> I have several rounded bags (and small, under 28cm, with a 8cm depth) and would be interested to hear if anyone's ever seen a rounded insert on their travels.
> Small bags need protection even though you might think there can't be much to put in them, fishing around for pens and keys can be annoying, and to stop other bits from moving too.




*BUMP.*
Anyone ?
There are several rounded bags made by H but no suitable inserts are around.


----------



## Leah

MYH said:


> View attachment 2986238
> 
> 
> Does that help? For me, the issue is that I like to slip things inside my kelly (like my slim wallet) with the straps still done up under the flap. When my phone is tilting towards the inside, it interferes with me sticking my hand inside my kelly quickly.



MYH thank you so much for posting the photos and doing this so quickly. 

Much appreciated, your very detailed review has been incredibly helpful!

I've now decided to order one insert from Maitai first and see how it goes. I'm not too precious with my bags so my inserts can't be too delicate.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MYH said:


> View attachment 2986238
> 
> 
> Does that help? For me, the issue is that I like to slip things inside my kelly (like my slim wallet) with the straps still done up under the flap. When my phone is tilting towards the inside, it interferes with me sticking my hand inside my kelly quickly.



*MYH*, great pic and have always held back on MT's inserts ~ this totally wouldn't work for me. My other B/K inserts have tight pockets that don't stretch out at all. 

Thanks again.


----------



## swezfamily

Fabfashion said:


> I use the same D&C for both my HAC 32 and B35. It's a tad small for my B35--there's about 1-1.5" left on the side but it suits me fine. Both the HAC 32 insert and K35 insert weigh approx. 6.6 oz each. HTH.



Thanks for the info!  So, it weighs about 3 1/2 oz more than the MaiTai.  Doesn't seem like enough to make a difference in how the heavy the bag will feel.  Please let me know what you think after you receive your MaiTai insert.


----------



## Pksz

Can anyone recommend an insert for the medium Evelyne please? Thank you.


----------



## BalLVLover

Pksz said:


> Can anyone recommend an insert for the medium Evelyne please? Thank you.




I use the small silk fourbi and it fits perfectly.


----------



## Pksz

BalLVLover said:


> I use the small silk fourbi and it fits perfectly.


Super thx!!


----------



## Lyonexpat

Pksz said:


> Can anyone recommend an insert for the medium Evelyne please? Thank you.



For my Evelyne PM bag I have the Tintamar bag insert called VIP one which fits perfectly and it's more reasonably priced than a fourbi. They ship worldwide. I posted some pics in the previous pages of this thread in case you are interested.


----------



## tonkamama

Leah said:


> MYH thank you so much for posting the photos and doing this so quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> Much appreciated, your very detailed review has been incredibly helpful!
> 
> 
> 
> I've now decided to order one insert from Maitai first and see how it goes. I'm not too precious with my bags so my inserts can't be too delicate.




Hi Leah if you are ordering MT for your B, then there is a single 7th pocket by the end of the insert for your phone (please refer to the photo).  I use it and thus far it works fine for me.


----------



## ouija board

Millicat said:


> *BUMP.*
> 
> Anyone ?
> 
> There are several rounded bags made by H but no suitable inserts are around.




Millicat, which rounded bags do you have? The only insert I've seen that doesn't have a rectangular base is the Purseket. It is just a strip of stiff fabric with pockets that lines the purse, and because it has no base, it's adjustable and not dependent on a particular shape of bag to fit. I don't use it in my Birkins and Kellts because it doesn't have a rectangular shape, so I lose some real estate in the corners of my smaller Kellys.  My only complaint with mine was that the cotton fabric became dirty with color transfer, unlike the nylon fabric of my Chameleon insert. It's been years (decade??) since I bought mine, so it may be better made now. Hope this helps!


----------



## MYH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MYH*, great pic and have always held back on MT's inserts ~ this totally wouldn't work for me. My other B/K inserts have tight pockets that don't stretch out at all.
> 
> Thanks again.


Vigee - what insert brand do you use?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MYH said:


> Vigee - what insert brand do you use?



*MYH*, currently am using Purse To Go organizers and they were so inexpensive that I bought one for each B/K in a matching color. They work well enough because am mostly concerned with keeping my H interiors clean. Considered MT and the Fourbi but really didn't want a contrast with the interior of my Bs/Ks.


----------



## Leah

tonkamama said:


> Hi Leah if you are ordering MT for your B, then there is a single 7th pocket by the end of the insert for your phone (please refer to the photo).  I use it and thus far it works fine for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986879



Hi Tonkamama thank you SOOO much for presenting this option!!! Much appreciated. 
I must admit I am ordering Maitai's inserts partly because they look so beautiful inside the bags - as shown in your photo 

Thank you again for your photo! :urock:


----------



## kewave

Leah said:


> Hi Tonkamama thank you SOOO much for presenting this option!!! Much appreciated.
> I must admit I am ordering Maitai's inserts partly because they look so beautiful inside the bags - as shown in your photo
> 
> Thank you again for your photo! :urock:



Leah, you won't regret it. The stitches and quilting of maitai's insert are so perfect and it has a luxurious feel to it. In fact, I feel my H wallet is thankful for the bed of quilting to lie on.


----------



## cherrylin0303

birkin 35cm orange togo leather silver HW


----------



## Millicat

ouija board said:


> Millicat, which rounded bags do you have? The only insert I've seen that doesn't have a rectangular base is the Purseket. It is just a strip of stiff fabric with pockets that lines the purse, and because it has no base, it's adjustable and not dependent on a particular shape of bag to fit. I don't use it in my Birkins and Kellts because it doesn't have a rectangular shape, so I lose some real estate in the corners of my smaller Kellys.  My only complaint with mine was that the cotton fabric became dirty with color transfer, unlike the nylon fabric of my Chameleon insert. It's been years (decade??) since I bought mine, so it may be better made now. Hope this helps!



The passe guide, the saddle bag, and the grey ostrich cartridge bag - they have round bottoms aswell as sides.
I think manufacturers just presume that in those bags you don't carry enough things to get lost - well ya do !
With a love for this size and shape of bag you just buy items (pens/lippy/purse/tissues/key fobs/sunglass case) that are a smaller size but they still need to be _kept organised _or you're fishin' around inside swirling everything around in a circle - and then there's the scratching and inking issues ...... 
Still need em' !


----------



## Leah

kewave said:


> Leah, you won't regret it. The stitches and quilting of maitai's insert are so perfect and it has a luxurious feel to it. In fact, I feel my H wallet is thankful for the bed of quilting to lie on.



Thanks so much Kewave! 

I think it's a good idea to try many different insert brands and I do believe that different inserts work better on the various bags. I'm looking forward to trying Maitai's inserts.


----------



## swezfamily

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *MYH*, currently am using Purse To Go organizers and they were so inexpensive that I bought one for each B/K in a matching color. They work well enough because am mostly concerned with keeping my H interiors clean. Considered MT and the Fourbi but really didn't want a contrast with the interior of my Bs/Ks.



I had my choices  for my 35B narrowed down to the MaiTai or the Divide and Conquer, but I took a look at the Purse To Go website and this looks like a great option too.  It looks really light weight and I like that I can choose one with pockets only on the inside.

On the updated chart that Julide put together it looks like the jumbo size is best for 35B, but according to the Purse To Go website it looks like extra jumbo might be best as it apparently fits a LV35 speedy.  What size did you choose?  How far up the side of the bag does it go?  I really want something that isn't too noticeable when carrying the bag with straps undone.

When the straps are buckled is there any obvious outline of the insert that can be seen?

And it looks like the insert is an oval shape, rather than rectangular.  Do you feel like it still fits the bag well?

Sorry for all of the questions!


----------



## ouija board

Millicat said:


> The passe guide, the saddle bag, and the grey ostrich cartridge bag - they have round bottoms aswell as sides.
> 
> I think manufacturers just presume that in those bags you don't carry enough things to get lost - well ya do !
> 
> With a love for this size and shape of bag you just buy items (pens/lippy/purse/tissues/key fobs/sunglass case) that are a smaller size but they still need to be _kept organised _or you're fishin' around inside swirling everything around in a circle - and then there's the scratching and inking issues ......
> 
> Still need em' !




Ah, those are challenging bags to find an insert for. And yes, you do still need something to corral all the flotsam and jetsam that we carry around, even in a small bag! Maybe try a couple of flat pouches rather than an actual insert. I just think any insert with pockets will take up too much space in already tight quarters.


----------



## Millicat

Hi Ouija 
I bought one and it arrived yesterday, it's cheap and cheerful (Periea) but does fit inside all the aforementioned !
I have another, flat type, so sometimes use that but it's not ideal being rectangular and it greives me to have to _push_ it inside the bags because it could damage small zippy or envelope pockets.


----------



## Kayla123

Hi everyone! I just bought a Lindy 30 and I was looking for bag insert now. I am located in Australia. Would really love to buy D&C but they don't do international shipping. Is there any other good bag insert sellers that are happy to ship to Australia? Thanks so much for your help as I am really new in this.


----------



## Fabfashion

Received my Maitai insert for K32 sellier today. It took 8 days to ship to Canada. I'm a bit on the fence on this one. The insert is beautifully made, gorgeous fabric and color. However, it's sort of squished inside the bag because the sides are so soft. I chose MT because the sellier is already structured but I don't like seeing how the sides are bunched up. I'll post a pic of the MT K32 vs D&C K35 retourne comparison tomorrow. I haven't tried putting anything in it yet but it may be fine as the primary goal was to protect the inside of the bag.


----------



## marbella8

Fabfashion said:


> Received my Maitai insert for K32 sellier today. It took 8 days to ship to Canada. I'm a bit on the fence on this one. The insert is beautifully made, gorgeous fabric and color. However, it's sort of squished inside the bag because the sides are so soft. I chose MT because the sellier is already structured but I don't like seeing how the sides are bunched up. I'll post a pic of the MT K32 vs D&C K35 retourne comparison tomorrow. I haven't tried putting anything in it yet but it may be fine as the primary goal was to protect the inside of the bag.



Hi hon, will you post the photos, I am really thinking of getting a D ans C for my 32s. Thanks!


----------



## Fabfashion

marbella8 said:


> Hi hon, will you post the photos, I am really thinking of getting a D ans C for my 32s. Thanks!


I'll do that tonight. We had a long weekend here so got tied up with too much food and wine.


----------



## Fabfashion

marbella8 said:


> Hi hon, will you post the photos, I am really thinking of getting a D ans C for my 32s. Thanks!


Shown here:

- Divide & Conquer insert with customized pockets, wipeable bottom and flexible sides for RC K35 Retourne
- Mai Tai insert in Rose for RJ K32 Sellier

It seems the MT insert is a tad long for K32 because it doesn't conform to the pinched-in sides. I haven't filled it up and carried it so can't say how it holds up to daily use.


----------



## marbella8

Fabfashion said:


> Shown here:
> 
> - Divide & Conquer insert with customized pockets, wipeable bottom and flexible sides for RC K35 Retourne
> - Mai Tai insert in Rose for RJ K32 Sellier
> 
> It seems the MT insert is a tad long for K32 because it doesn't conform to the pinched-in sides. I haven't filled it up and carried it so can't say how it holds up to daily use.



Thank you sooooooooo much! I really appreciate it. Your Kellys' colors are gorgeous.

Yes, I have to agree I like the firmer-looking D&C, love how it matches your bag perfectly also. I will have to order one for my k32s, which are all Retournes, so the firmness should be a bonus. 

Btw- I always love reading about your vacation and food posts (I recall a Roy's posting, probably because I am hungry right now and should go to bed!)


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Fabfashion said:


> Shown here:
> 
> - Divide & Conquer insert with customized pockets, wipeable bottom and flexible sides for RC K35 Retourne
> - Mai Tai insert in Rose for RJ K32 Sellier
> 
> It seems the MT insert is a tad long for K32 because it doesn't conform to the pinched-in sides. I haven't filled it up and carried it so can't say how it holds up to daily use.




Love how the rigide insert has a keyholder. The design is well thought and it looks really snug and just right for the retourne  thanks for posting!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Love how the rigide insert has a keyholder. The design is well thought and it looks really snug and just right for the retourne  thanks for posting!


 

Agree here & this is really quite beautiful..

I have a MT but now I will consider order from DC
for my kelly


----------



## swezfamily

Fabfashion said:


> Shown here:
> 
> - Divide & Conquer insert with customized pockets, wipeable bottom and flexible sides for RC K35 Retourne
> - Mai Tai insert in Rose for RJ K32 Sellier
> 
> It seems the MT insert is a tad long for K32 because it doesn't conform to the pinched-in sides. I haven't filled it up and carried it so can't say how it holds up to daily use.




Thanks for the pics!  I like the less bulky look and the structure of the D&C. My only concern is when the bag is closed and buckled up, can you detect any line from the insert on the front of the bag?


----------



## Fabfashion

marbella8 said:


> Thank you sooooooooo much! I really appreciate it. Your Kellys' colors are gorgeous.
> 
> Yes, I have to agree I like the firmer-looking D&C, love how it matches your bag perfectly also. I will have to order one for my k32s, which are all Retournes, so the firmness should be a bonus.
> 
> Btw- I always love reading about your vacation and food posts (I recall a Roy's posting, probably because I am hungry right now and should go to bed!)


 
You're most welcome, marbella8! Thanks for your kind words on my Ks and posts. You're so sweet.  Roy's is one of my favorite restaurants. Yum!

I like that I can customize colors and pockets on the D&C. I ordered one that has pockets in a different color than the rest of the insert. 




Hermesdiorduo said:


> Love how the rigide insert has a keyholder. The design is well thought and it looks really snug and just right for the retourne  thanks for posting!


 
You're welcome! You can also add a loop to hold a water bottle too--perhaps for a Garden Party or other larger bags.


----------



## Fabfashion

hotshot said:


> Agree here & this is really quite beautiful..
> 
> I have a MT but now I will consider order from DC
> for my kelly


 


swezfamily said:


> Thanks for the pics! I like the less bulky look and the structure of the D&C. My only concern is when the bag is closed and buckled up, can you detect any line from the insert on the front of the bag?


 
Here's a pic of the back view. I just happened to take it last night for size reference. You can't see the D&C insert inside the K retourne at all. The flexible sides help the insert folds in when the K is closed so it conforms nicely while helping to maintain the bag's shape. I have this insert for a little over a year and I'm very happy that it helps the retourne maintain its shape. Mine is in clemence so softer leather that's for sure. As you can see from the previous pic with the insert at the front, my bag remains upright even when there's no insert inside.


----------



## swezfamily

Fabfashion said:


> Here's a pic of the back view. I just happened to take it last night for size reference. You can't see the D&C insert inside the K retourne at all. The flexible sides help the insert folds in when the K is closed so it conforms nicely while helping to maintain the bag's shape. I have this insert for a little over a year and I'm very happy that it helps the retourne maintain its shape. Mine is in clemence so softer leather that's for sure. As you can see from the previous pic with the insert at the front, my bag remains upright even when there's no insert inside.




Thanks for the additional pics.  Looks great!

I see that on the Divide & C website there is only one size offered for K32, but two sizes for B35. Does anyone have any input/reviews regarding the loose fit vs tight fit?  I'm specifically worried that the tight fit will put pressure on the leather, especially when Birkin straps are buckled.


----------



## Fabfashion

swezfamily said:


> Thanks for the additional pics.  Looks great!
> 
> I see that on the Divide & C website there is only one size offered for K32, but two sizes for B35. Does anyone have any input/reviews regarding the loose fit vs tight fit?  I'm specifically worried that the tight fit will put pressure on the leather, especially when Birkin straps are buckled.



swezfamily, I usually give her my own measurements--taking from the inside seams of the bag. You can tell her if you want more/less pockets. I asked for one longer pocket so I can store my then iPhone 4s horizontally. Connie will work with you to get you exactly what you want. This reminds me to order an insert for my B.


----------



## swezfamily

Fabfashion said:


> swezfamily, I usually give her my own measurements--taking from the inside seams of the bag. You can tell her if you want more/less pockets. I asked for one longer pocket so I can store my then iPhone 4s horizontally. Connie will work with you to get you exactly what you want. This reminds me to order an insert for my B.




Ok, thanks!


----------



## Leah

Fabfashion said:


> Here's a pic of the back view.



Thank you for the very helpful photos and review Fabfashion! This definitely helps set expectations and reaffirms my own personal experiences. 

I will stick to D&C for bags that need structure, haven't found anything close that compares to the firmness.
But I will continue to try out and test other inserts, but will probably only use these other inserts on my very firm bags that don't need any structure.


----------



## SandySummer

Fabfashion said:


> Shown here:
> 
> - Divide & Conquer insert with customized pockets, wipeable bottom and flexible sides for RC K35 Retourne
> - Mai Tai insert in Rose for RJ K32 Sellier
> 
> It seems the MT insert is a tad long for K32 because it doesn't conform to the pinched-in sides. I haven't filled it up and carried it so can't say how it holds up to daily use.




Thank you for the photos. They are very helpful. I purchased the DC and have been using it the past few weeks. Is the MaiTai significantly lighter in weight? Not sure if I am willing to sacrifice the structural support for a few ounces.


----------



## Fabfashion

Leah said:


> Thank you for the very helpful photos and review Fabfashion! This definitely helps set expectations and reaffirms my own personal experiences.
> 
> I will stick to D&C for bags that need structure, haven't found anything close that compares to the firmness.
> But I will continue to try out and test other inserts, but will probably only use these other inserts on my very firm bags that don't need any structure.


 
You're welcome, Leah! I think I'm going to stick to D&C inserts from now on even for my structured bags unless something else better comes up. I only tested out the MT around the house but I don't like how the pockets flips and flops. Due to the softness, the pockets cannot support the weight of a phone, car keys, etc and will flop over--I think MYH posted a pic a few pages back. The pockets are only good for lightweight items like security pass, biz cards, pen, etc. I'll probably just put everything else in the middle area. 



SandySummer said:


> Thank you for the photos. They are very helpful. I purchased the DC and have been using it the past few weeks. Is the MaiTai significantly lighter in weight? Not sure if I am willing to sacrifice the structural support for a few ounces.


 
You're welcome! Mai Tai is 3 oz. and D&C 6 oz. HTH.


----------



## tonkamama

Thanks Fabfashion for the pictures.  The red D&C looks beautiful inside your K32...  Good to know that D&C does custom design.  



Fabfashion said:


> Shown here:
> 
> - Divide & Conquer insert with customized pockets, wipeable bottom and flexible sides for RC K35 Retourne
> - Mai Tai insert in Rose for RJ K32 Sellier
> 
> It seems the MT insert is a tad long for K32 because it doesn't conform to the pinched-in sides. I haven't filled it up and carried it so can't say how it holds up to daily use.


----------



## tonkamama

Lyonexpat said:


> Tonkamama, great choice of colour. I hope you will enjoy your Tintamar bag insert as much as I do.




lyonexpat I want to update you that how much I love my Tintamar VIP One!  I've also used it for my Chanel jumbo flap and 226.  Perfect fit!


----------



## swezfamily

Beg4Bags said:


> View attachment 2364290
> 
> DIVIDE -AND- CONQUER (Etsy)
> 12 x 5.75 x 6 H
> w/ Flexible ends fits the Birkin 35 like a glove!
> It closes up nicely too and just the right height.
> I haven't had it more than a day so no reviews yet except for fit.



I wondered if you would mind answering some questions I have.  I'm going to order a couple of Divide and Conquer inserts, one for my 35B and another one for my 32K, but thought I might just start with the Birkin and see how it turns out.

According to Divide & Conquer's web site, the dimensions you ordered are for the "loose fit" B35 insert, which is what I'm leaning towards vs. the tight fit.  I don't want anything that is going to stress the leather, stretching it or being able to see the imprint of the insert from the outside of the bag, but I also don't want a lot of extra room between the insert and the walls of the bag.

So, I know it has been over a year since you bought this.  Do you still like the way it fits in the bag?  Too big, too small...?

Also, as for the 6 inch height of the insert, do you like it?  How far below the zipped pocket is the top of the insert?  I was thinking of going a little shorter to make the insert less visible, like maybe 5 inches or 5 1/2 inches.  What are your thoughts?

TIA!


----------



## swezfamily

audreylita said:


> The first two are a pink insert to match the rose tyrien interior of my cocoan 35 birkin.  It really blends well.  I did not want to spoil the specialness of the custom interior color.
> 
> The second black one was made for a 35 cm black kelly which is currently in spa.  I'll likely use it with my dalmatian as well, the odds of my getting a white insert and keeping it clean are slim to none.  The black will be fine.  I did not get this one with a stiff bottom, wanted to see the difference in style.  It's fine but I do like the stiffer bottom better and will order that in subsequent orders.
> 
> And the last one is a burgundy one made to match a red veau box leather kelly which also happens to be in spa right now.  Here it is in a rouge box leather kelly and it seems to match this one close enough which is good.
> 
> The loops on the top were an option and I did not want them.  To me it's another doo dad I don't need, I'm a less is more kind of gal.



Hi Audrey,

I also have a SO 35B with a RT interior.  I have looked at the colors offered on D&C's website.  Do you remember if you ordered the fuschia color?


----------



## swezfamily

audreylita said:


> I've customized by D&C inserts, they were too rigid on the top for my bags so I modified them and now they're fine.  I prefer bag inserts with no shape so they won't alter my bags in any way, shape or form.
> 
> I haven't used my new silkies yet but they are soft so I'm not worried about any issues.  Plus, they're really pretty!



Do you happen to remember what dimensions you ordered from D&C for your 35B?

Have you by chance ordered a D&C insert for a 32K?  Just wondering if you did, what dimensions did you choose?


----------



## Lyonexpat

tonkamama said:


> lyonexpat I want to update you that how much I love my Tintamar VIP One!  I've also used it for my Chanel jumbo flap and 226.  Perfect fit!



Thanks a lot tonkamama for your kind message and I'm glad that my small Parisian discovery has been helpful to others as well!


----------



## audreylita

swezfamily said:


> Hi Audrey,
> 
> I also have a SO 35B with a RT interior.  I have looked at the colors offered on D&C's website.  Do you remember if you ordered the fuschia color?





swezfamily said:


> Do you happen to remember what dimensions you ordered from D&C for your 35B?
> 
> Have you by chance ordered a D&C insert for a 32K?  Just wondering if you did, what dimensions did you choose?



No I definitely have burgundy.  Also every size ordered was based on the measurements I gave her for my bag and she decided what would fit.  I trusted her expertise rather than trying to figure it out myself.


----------



## Leah

swezfamily said:


> I wondered if you would mind answering some questions I have.  I'm going to order a couple of Divide and Conquer inserts, one for my 35B and another one for my 32K, but thought I might just start with the Birkin and see how it turns out.
> 
> According to Divide & Conquer's web site, the dimensions you ordered are for the "loose fit" B35 insert, which is what I'm leaning towards vs. the tight fit.  I don't want anything that is going to stress the leather, stretching it or being able to see the imprint of the insert from the outside of the bag, but I also don't want a lot of extra room between the insert and the walls of the bag.
> 
> So, I know it has been over a year since you bought this.  Do you still like the way it fits in the bag?  Too big, too small...?
> 
> Also, as for the 6 inch height of the insert, do you like it?  How far below the zipped pocket is the top of the insert?  I was thinking of going a little shorter to make the insert less visible, like maybe 5 inches or 5 1/2 inches.  What are your thoughts?
> 
> TIA!



Swezfamily, you asked this question for someone else but based on my experience, I can share some info that might help in your decision.

I have several SUPER floppy 35 birkins so I used the more snug insert option on these soft birkins - 12.5 x 6.25  x 6 height.

I personally think the 6 inches height is just right. I would not go shorter by an inch or half an inch because the tall height keeps the bag up. If you really want structure and to prevent the bag from flopping later, I think as tall as possible is good (without it being seen from outside.)

In my experience, it's usually the top part of the 35 birkin that starts to soften rather than the bottom. Btw, when I've used my D&C inserts on my soft floppy birkins, I don't see the imprint from outside at all. I actually think with the D&C material, the specs - it's just not possible to "stress" the leather, even for the softest leathers. The D&C inserts are still made of cloth, so I personally don't think it would be possible to stress or stretch the leather at all.

Writing all of this, it just occurred to me...only us Hermes bag lovers are capable of minutely analyzing even bag inserts as if we are working inside a laboratory and treating the specs and measurement like scientific data LOL!!


----------



## swezfamily

audreylita said:


> No I definitely have burgundy.  Also every size ordered was based on the measurements I gave her for my bag and she decided what would fit.  I trusted her expertise rather than trying to figure it out myself.



Ok thanks!


----------



## swezfamily

Leah said:


> Swezfamily, you asked this question for someone else but based on my experience, I can share some info that might help in your decision.
> 
> I have several SUPER floppy 35 birkins so I used the more snug insert option on these soft birkins - 12.5 x 6.25  x 6 height.
> 
> I personally think the 6 inches height is just right. I would not go shorter by an inch or half an inch because the tall height keeps the bag up. If you really want structure and to prevent the bag from flopping later, I think as tall as possible is good (without it being seen from outside.)
> 
> In my experience, it's usually the top part of the 35 birkin that starts to soften rather than the bottom. Btw, when I've used my D&C inserts on my soft floppy birkins, I don't see the imprint from outside at all. I actually think with the D&C material, the specs - it's just not possible to "stress" the leather, even for the softest leathers. The D&C inserts are still made of cloth, so I personally don't think it would be possible to stress or stretch the leather at all.
> 
> Writing all of this, it just occurred to me...*only us Hermes bag lovers are capable of minutely analyzing even bag inserts as if we are working inside a laboratory and treating the specs and measurement like scientific data LOL!*!



So true!  I feel like I'm putting wa-a-a-y too much thought into this.  I did finally break down last night and ordered a MaiTai insert for my 35B.  It just seemed so much easier than trying to figure out dimesions for the D&C insert and I just wanted to order something after pondering this for what seems like weeks now.  However, I'm still planning on ordering the D&C inserts for my B and K.  I think it will be good to have both and be able to compare them to each other.  I am concerned that so many have complained about the stretched out pockets on their Mai Tai inserts, but then others have said that they don't have that problem, so I'm looking forward to receiving mine and trying it out.

As far as the D&C insert for my 35B, after reading through this whole thread, it seems that people seemed most pleased with the fit of the "tight" insert, which is what you have, so I'm going to go with that one.  Decision made!

There is only one option offered for 32K on D&C's website.  I tried to measure the inside of mine, but with the dark anemone interior making it very hard to see what I was doing, combined with not knowing exactly how far to extend the tape measure (should I measure just the rectangular base, or all the way to the seams, or slightly past the seams where the walls start to curve upward?) I came up with what is probably a somewhat inaccurate measurement.  I think it will be easier to just order the option that's offered and be done with it.

Thank you so much for the feedback!


----------



## Fabfashion

Leah, I agree with you totally on your last paragraph. I'd measure and re-measure the inner seams at least 4 times just to be sure and then one more time before pressing send.


----------



## barbie444

After hearing so much about Maitai's inserts I finally ordered one for my Birkin's. Very Excited to receive it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

After reading all these posts, I too took the plunge & ordered a bag insert for my
35Kelly from D&C.. & looking forward to getting it..


----------



## stephmorris11

Just tried to order from D and C and the owner says she is closed due to health concerns?  OMG!  HELP!


----------



## SandySummer

stephmorris11 said:


> Just tried to order from D and C and the owner says she is closed due to health concerns?  OMG!  HELP!




I checked immediately after seeing this. I have purchased several inserts from her and she ha sheen lovely to deal with. I hope everything is OK


----------



## Leah

^ Very sorry to hear that. Connie of D&C is helpful and wonderful to deal with.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

stephmorris11 said:


> Just tried to order from D and C and the owner says she is closed due to health concerns?  OMG!  HELP!



Oh Nooooo!!! What to do?


----------



## qwerty_s

HPassion said:


> Which good structured insert may be used for Toolbox 20? Thanks very much!




I'd like to know that too! Have you found it?


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

I ordered and already received a few of MaiTai's inserts and I can say IMO they are the best! Pockets on the inside are so much better and they have structure, yet are cushioned and soft. Just incredibly made. Worth every penny. Almost like a work of art in themselves from the quilting, to the embroidery and the contract stitching. LOVE THEM! The one for a Kelly is angled too, just like the bag.


----------



## ChaneLisette

ALLinTHEbag said:


> I ordered and already received a few of MaiTai's inserts and I can say IMO they are the best! Pockets on the inside are so much better and they have structure, yet are cushioned and soft. Just incredibly made. Worth every penny. Almost like a work of art in themselves from the quilting, to the embroidery and the contract stitching. LOVE THEM! The one for a Kelly is angled too, just like the bag.



I completely agree! I received mine from MaiTai yesterday and am totally in love with it. It fits my B30 and GP30 perfectly and looks and feels luxurious.  I am very pleased with my purchase and highly recommend it.


----------



## LovEmAll

SandySummer said:


> I checked immediately after seeing this. I have purchased several inserts from her and she ha sheen lovely to deal with. I hope everything is OK
> 
> View attachment 3036025




I feel terrible.   I was lucky enough to buy a bag insert from Connie. The bag insert was simply PERFECT and she was a delight.  I hope all is ok.


----------



## Monaliceke

After reading your comments, I have just ordered MaiTai's inserts for my B30 and Picotin PM. So excited! Can't wait to receive them. 



ChaneLisette said:


> I completely agree! I received mine from MaiTai yesterday and am totally in love with it. It fits my B30 and GP30 perfectly and looks and feels luxurious.  I am very pleased with my purchase and highly recommend it.





ALLinTHEbag said:


> I ordered and already received a few of  MaiTai's inserts and I can say IMO they are the best! Pockets on the  inside are so much better and they have structure, yet are cushioned and  soft. Just incredibly made. Worth every penny. Almost like a work of  art in themselves from the quilting, to the embroidery and the contract  stitching. LOVE THEM! The one for a Kelly is angled too, just like the  bag.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

luxemadam said:


> After reading your comments, I have just ordered MaiTai's inserts for my B30 and Picotin PM. So excited! Can't wait to receive them.


You will LOVE them! Just so beautifully made. Fitting to pair with the bags we all adore.


----------



## S'Mom

Just thought I'd add my couple of cents re: MAITAI inserts which I adore.

I just bought a Goyard PM St. Louis tote (I'm sorry I know this is the Hermes forum....) and purchased the MaiTai KELLY 32cm black insert.  It's PERFECT for the tote with a little room around it for papers and things like that.  AND I can use it for my 32cm Kelly if I want!  

Just an FYI for those who have Goyard or Fendi totes and would like an exquisite insert for them as well.


----------



## Metrowestmama

I just ordered a B35 insert for my Bs and my Garden Party MM and a Kelly 35 insert and a Bolide 31 insert from MaiTai as well. Arrived this morning. Hope to have time to open the box later! Super excited!


----------



## ayc

it sounds that Maitai insert are great...but I have a stupid question - it is located in Britain, I'm in US - how do you clear the custom?  how do I pay tax?  anyone have encounter this?

Thanks!


----------



## Love Of My Life

ayc said:


> it sounds that Maitai insert are great...but I have a stupid question - it is located in Britain, I'm in US - how do you clear the custom?  how do I pay tax?  anyone have encounter this?
> 
> Thanks!


 

She is located in France & for what I purchased it came via post & insured
& quick delivery & she is an absolute "joy" to deal with...

It is either maitaicollection or maitaihomecollection.com

Bag inserts for birkins, kellys & also picotin..

They are very well made from linen & fit perfectly in your bag...

You will be happy with this I'm sure..


----------



## Nyranger729

ayc said:


> it sounds that Maitai insert are great...but I have a stupid question - it is located in Britain, I'm in US - how do you clear the custom?  how do I pay tax?  anyone have encounter this?
> 
> Thanks!


They came imsured and I had no customs issues. They are just the most incredibly made inserts. I have ordered them a few times and given some away as gifts.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hotshot said:


> She is located in France & for what I purchased it came via post & insured
> & quick delivery & she is an absolute "joy" to deal with...
> 
> It is either maitaicollection or maitaihomecollection.com
> 
> Bag inserts for birkins, kellys & also picotin..
> 
> They are very well made from linen & fit perfectly in your bag...
> 
> You will be happy with this I'm sure..





Nyranger729 said:


> They came imsured and I had no customs issues. They are just the most incredibly made inserts. I have ordered them a few times and given some away as gifts.



Know that this is an H insert thread but wanted to add my two cents about Maitai ~ her scarf/shawl rings are amazing, too! 

Now back to topic, promise!


----------



## stephmorris11

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to follow up that I decided to order a less expensive bag insert and I absolutely adore it.  Most importantly, it doesn't add much weight to my already pretty heavy B35.  It fits it perfectly and gives in a beautiful shape.  The middle insert is removable as are these plastic supports for the base and the sides.  I put all of them in there to give the bag structure and it works great with my B.  I have been using it for a month and it is just perfect!

It's made by CloverSac and it is $22 plus $11 shipping so $33.  No customs fees or any additional fees and I got it in 3 days.  Mine is the "Emma 28 Red".  Hope this helps some of you who are still debating.  For me, the weight of the organizer and its ability to keep structure were the most important things!


----------



## marbella8

stephmorris11 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to follow up that I decided to order a less expensive bag insert and I absolutely adore it.  Most importantly, it doesn't add much weight to my already pretty heavy B35.  It fits it perfectly and gives in a beautiful shape.  The middle insert is removable as are these plastic supports for the base and the sides.  I put all of them in there to give the bag structure and it works great with my B.  I have been using it for a month and it is just perfect!
> 
> It's made by CloverSac and it is $22 plus $11 shipping so $33.  No customs fees or any additional fees and I got it in 3 days.  Mine is the "Emma 28 Red".  Hope this helps some of you who are still debating.  For me, the weight of the organizer and its ability to keep structure were the most important things!



Thank you. I like the small compartments, makes it easy to find things. How much does it weigh, as that is the most-important factor to me as well.


----------



## stephmorris11

marbella8 said:


> Thank you. I like the small compartments, makes it easy to find things. How much does it weigh, as that is the most-important factor to me as well.



It weighs nothing!  ROFL.  Seriously I weighed it on a postal scale just now and it says 5oz.  Like 3 empty envelopes-worth!  LOL.

Their website has detailed measurements.  I see they are also putting it into Neverfulls so I may try that next...

http://www.cloversac.com/purse-organizer-insert/


----------



## tbbbjb

I had to search through 10 pages to find this, so I thought it was time to repost.


*Bag Insert List:*

*Birkin 40* 
For Organization: MaiTai 35, Samorga B 40
For Structure:  Samorga B 40

*Birkin 35* 
For Organization: Large Chameleon S,Medium  chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate,  Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer  13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and  Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in  Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF, MaiTai 35, Pursebling  purse to go pocket plus jumbo, PurseN M, D&C 12.5&#8221; x 6.25&#8221; x 6&#8221;H
For Structure:  Purse to go Large, Divide and  Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H,  Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12''  x 5.75'' x 6'', Chameleon Structured Extra Large, D&C 12.5&#8221; x 6.25&#8221;  x 6&#8221;H

*Birkin 30* 
For Organization: Large Chameleon Structured,  Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm,  Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace  Med, Fouri bag PM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4  1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5,  Med. size Baginizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Mai Tai  B30
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5"  H, X 4 1/2" W, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, D&C  10.5 (l) x 5 (h) x 5.25 (w).

*Birkin 25* 
For Organization: Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer
For Structure:  D&C XS regular width organizer

*HAC 36*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*HAC 32* 
For Organization: Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
For Structure:  D&C 11.5"L x 5.25"W x 6"H., 

*HAC 28* 
For Organization: Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
For Structure:   Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H

*Bolide 37* 
For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Bolide 31* 
For Organization: Fouri bag SM, Mai Tai B31
For Structure: 

*Bolide 27*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Web II*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Marwari PM* 
For Organization: D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
For Structure:   D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom

*Marwari GM*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Jypsiere* 
For Organization: Fourbi
For Structure: 

*Lindy 34* 
For Organization: Fourbi GM
For Structure: 

*Lindy 30* 
For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size, BABCIM 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H, D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''
For Structure:  D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''

*Lindy 26* 
For Organization: Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 37*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 40*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 35*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay PM*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Picotin TGM* 
For Organization: Purseket LRG
For Structure: 

*Picotin GM* 
For Organization: Purseket Med,
For Structure: 

*Picotin MM* 
For Organization:VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin
For Structure: 

*Picotin PM* 
For Organization: Small Chameleon UN, Samorga, Mai Tai Picotin PM
For Structure: 

*Victoria*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Victoria Elan*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Double Sens* 
For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7'', Mai Tai B35
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''

*Garden Party 36* 
For Organization: Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H, Chamelon Inserts Extra Large Measures 12"L x 6"W x 7"H

*Garden Party* 
For Organization: Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6, MaiTai 35
For Structure: 

*Garden Party TPM* 
For Organization: VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)
For Structure: 

*Evelyne GM* 
For Organization: Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
For Structure: 

*Evelyne MM* 
For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace
For Structure: 

*Evelyne PM* 
For Organization: VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN, Purse To Go, Fourbi PM, PurseN M
For Structure:  Purse to go Lrg, PurseN M, LV toiletry pouch 26

*Plume Elan* 
For Organization: Chameleon SM
For Structure: 

*Plume 28* 
For Organization: Chameleon Med
For Structure:  47thHeaven 9.5"L x 3.5"W x 5.5"H or 9"L x 3"W x 5"H

*Plume 32* 
For Organization: Fouri bag LG
For Structure: 

*Whitebus*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Market* 
For Organization: D&C custom oval 5"
For Structure:  D&C custom oval 5"

*Vespa* 
For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN)
For Structure: 

*Trim 31*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Trim 35*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai Cut 40*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai Cut 32*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Kelly 40* 
For Organization: LRG Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Kelly 35* 
For Organization: SM Muji
For Structure: 

*Kelly 32* 
For Organization: Bagmate Med (Retourne &  Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S),  Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H,  PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi  GM, Fourbi PM, for 32 sellier D&C 28 cm Kelly insert, PurseN M, Mai  Tai K32
For Structure:  D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H

*Kelly 28* 
For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM
For Structure: 

*Kelly 25*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Berline Mini* 
For Organization: Chameleon SM UN
For Structure: 

*Toolbox 26* 
For Organization: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
For Structure:  D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H 

*Toolbox 26 *
For Organization:  D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
For Structure:  D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H

*SO Kelly*
For Organization:
For Structure: D&C Oval

*Dalvy*
For Organization: Mai Tai B31
For Structure: Mai Tai B31


----------



## tonkamama

*I ordered the Mai Tai bag insert for my new B30.  This time it came with a pillow like insert wrap up in paper (see pic) to be used as a bag shaper when not in use.  Love it.   
*


----------



## tonkamama

*For my B35, since my MaiTai B35 bag insert did not come with a shaper, I got this wonderful and budget friendly Quilted Handbag Shaper to keep my B35 in shape while not in use.  I got it in size medium.  

BTW, I use the small size for my Chanel CF M/L & Jumbo.  HTH.  
*
http://www.containerstore.com/s/clo...37&green=A31FD095-60FD-535A-AB92-6DD3F6B659FB


----------



## rogicoco

I recently purchased my insert from http://www.maitaihomecollection.com/2013/05/organizer-and-insert-for-hermes-35.html . It's made of French linen and It fits my 35  birkin perfectly. She now offers other sizes. I also heard divide and conquer offers inserts for hermes bags. My friend uses them in her lv bags in which they look perfect but an wondering about how it will be in a birkin. 
I guess I will have to order and find out.


----------



## billygoat

THanks for summarizing! 


This is extreme useful! 


maitai's shop is still on vacation! so I wanna go try other brands! 




tbbbjb said:


> I had to search through 10 pages to find this, so I thought it was time to repost.
> 
> 
> *Bag Insert List:*
> 
> *Birkin 40*
> For Organization: MaiTai 35, Samorga B 40
> For Structure:  Samorga B 40
> 
> *Birkin 35*
> For Organization: Large Chameleon S,Medium  chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate,  Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer  13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and  Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in  Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF, MaiTai 35, Pursebling  purse to go pocket plus jumbo, PurseN M, D&C 12.5 x 6.25 x 6H
> For Structure:  Purse to go Large, Divide and  Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H,  Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12''  x 5.75'' x 6'', Chameleon Structured Extra Large, D&C 12.5 x 6.25  x 6H
> 
> *Birkin 30*
> For Organization: Large Chameleon Structured,  Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm,  Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace  Med, Fouri bag PM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4  1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5,  Med. size Baginizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Mai Tai  B30
> For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5"  H, X 4 1/2" W, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, D&C  10.5 (l) x 5 (h) x 5.25 (w).
> 
> *Birkin 25*
> For Organization: Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer
> For Structure:  D&C XS regular width organizer
> 
> *HAC 36*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *HAC 32*
> For Organization: Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
> For Structure:  D&C 11.5"L x 5.25"W x 6"H.,
> 
> *HAC 28*
> For Organization: Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
> For Structure:   Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
> 
> *Bolide 37*
> For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
> For Structure:
> 
> *Bolide 31*
> For Organization: Fouri bag SM, Mai Tai B31
> For Structure:
> 
> *Bolide 27*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Web II*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Marwari PM*
> For Organization: D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
> For Structure:   D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
> 
> *Marwari GM*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Jypsiere*
> For Organization: Fourbi
> For Structure:
> 
> *Lindy 34*
> For Organization: Fourbi GM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Lindy 30*
> For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size, BABCIM 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H, D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''
> For Structure:  D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''
> 
> *Lindy 26*
> For Organization: Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Paris Bombay 37*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Paris Bombay 40*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Paris Bombay 35*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Paris Bombay PM*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Picotin TGM*
> For Organization: Purseket LRG
> For Structure:
> 
> *Picotin GM*
> For Organization: Purseket Med,
> For Structure:
> 
> *Picotin MM*
> For Organization:VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin
> For Structure:
> 
> *Picotin PM*
> For Organization: Small Chameleon UN, Samorga, Mai Tai Picotin PM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Victoria*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Victoria Elan*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Double Sens*
> For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7'', Mai Tai B35
> For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''
> 
> *Garden Party 36*
> For Organization: Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H
> For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H, Chamelon Inserts Extra Large Measures 12"L x 6"W x 7"H
> 
> *Garden Party*
> For Organization: Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6, MaiTai 35
> For Structure:
> 
> *Garden Party TPM*
> For Organization: VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)
> For Structure:
> 
> *Evelyne GM*
> For Organization: Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
> For Structure:
> 
> *Evelyne MM*
> For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace
> For Structure:
> 
> *Evelyne PM*
> For Organization: VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN, Purse To Go, Fourbi PM, PurseN M
> For Structure:  Purse to go Lrg, PurseN M, LV toiletry pouch 26
> 
> *Plume Elan*
> For Organization: Chameleon SM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Plume 28*
> For Organization: Chameleon Med
> For Structure:  47thHeaven 9.5"L x 3.5"W x 5.5"H or 9"L x 3"W x 5"H
> 
> *Plume 32*
> For Organization: Fouri bag LG
> For Structure:
> 
> *Whitebus*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Market*
> For Organization: D&C custom oval 5"
> For Structure:  D&C custom oval 5"
> 
> *Vespa*
> For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN)
> For Structure:
> 
> *Trim 31*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Trim 35*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Massai*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Massai Cut 40*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Massai Cut 32*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 40*
> For Organization: LRG Chameleon
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 35*
> For Organization: SM Muji
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 32*
> For Organization: Bagmate Med (Retourne &  Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S),  Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H,  PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi  GM, Fourbi PM, for 32 sellier D&C 28 cm Kelly insert, PurseN M, Mai  Tai K32
> For Structure:  D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H
> 
> *Kelly 28*
> For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 25*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Berline Mini*
> For Organization: Chameleon SM UN
> For Structure:
> 
> *Toolbox 26*
> For Organization: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> For Structure:  D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> 
> *Toolbox 26 *
> For Organization:  D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> For Structure:  D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> 
> *SO Kelly*
> For Organization:
> For Structure: D&C Oval
> 
> *Dalvy*
> For Organization: Mai Tai B31
> For Structure: Mai Tai B31


----------



## Ascella

Leah said:


> Thank you for the very helpful photos and review Fabfashion! This definitely helps set expectations and reaffirms my own personal experiences.
> 
> I will stick to D&C for bags that need structure, haven't found anything close that compares to the firmness.
> But I will continue to try out and test other inserts, but will probably only use these other inserts on my very firm bags that don't need any structure.



I have used a bag insert from Samorga, it is very firm as well.


----------



## tonkamama

billygoat said:


> THanks for summarizing!
> 
> 
> This is extreme useful!
> 
> 
> *maitai's shop is still on vacation!* so I wanna go try other brands!



You can still try contact her via email (expect few days delay of her responds), if she has the item in stock she can send you paypal invoice and ship the item to you with minor delay (she will let you know when she can ship it via email).


----------



## PennyD2911

tonkamama said:


> You can still try contact her via email (expect few days delay of her responds), if she has the item in stock she can send you paypal invoice and ship the item to you with minor delay (she will let you know when she can ship it via email).




I did not see pricing or instructions for ordering. 
What is the price of the Birkin 35 insert?


----------



## tonkamama

PennyD2911 said:


> I did not see pricing or instructions for ordering.
> What is the price of the Birkin 35 insert?



I think it was eur 79 for the B35 (she sent me paypal including express shipping), I ordered B35 insert back in April.  I ordered size 30 in late July. You can sent her an email asking if she can help with your order and don't mind a little delay (if you know exactly what you want for example, color and size).


----------



## PennyD2911

tonkamama said:


> I think it was eur 79 for the B35 (she sent me paypal including express shipping), I ordered B35 insert back in April.  I ordered size 30 in late July. You can sent her an email asking if she can help with your order and don't mind a little delay (if you know exactly what you want for example, color and size).




Thank you!


----------



## billygoat

Thank you! Good to know! Will give a try!


----------



## PennyD2911

tonkamama said:


> I think it was eur 79 for the B35 (she sent me paypal including express shipping), I ordered B35 insert back in April.  I ordered size 30 in late July. You can sent her an email asking if she can help with your order and don't mind a little delay (if you know exactly what you want for example, color and size).




Contacted Mai Tai and she emailed back within a few hours. Purchased a Birkin 35 insert in noir/natural. 
The price was $105.00 USD.


----------



## tonkamama

PennyD2911 said:


> Contacted Mai Tai and she emailed back within a few hours. Purchased a Birkin 35 insert in noir/natural.
> The price was $105.00 USD.



Great!  

$105 shipping included?


----------



## PennyD2911

tonkamama said:


> Great!
> 
> $105 shipping included?



Yes, the total was the $105.82.


----------



## Purrsey

I just came back from Thailand and you can find this local brand at many malls and airports. I own few of their items and their quality surpasses the price tag. This insert is going at less than USD6. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Front and back. 
	

		
			
		

		
	









My daily essentials fit in. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Snugly in my B25; and perfect for my Halzan. Anything bigger than B25 will fit. Unfortunately this is the only size of insert they make.


----------



## shoes319

S'Mom said:


> Just thought I'd add my couple of cents re: MAITAI inserts which I adore.
> 
> I just bought a Goyard PM St. Louis tote (I'm sorry I know this is the Hermes forum....) and purchased the MaiTai KELLY 32cm black insert.  It's PERFECT for the tote with a little room around it for papers and things like that.  AND I can use it for my 32cm Kelly if I want!
> 
> Just an FYI for those who have Goyard or Fendi totes and would like an exquisite insert for them as well.


I also have a Goyard and bought the 30 birkin insert and love love it!  Cannot say enough about the quality of this item and I have never thought I would be one to use an insert but this is just lovely!!


----------



## tonkamama

PennyD2911 said:


> Yes, the total was the $105.82.



Thank you, mine was similar pricing with express shipping.  Hope you will enjoy the insert as much as I do.


----------



## tonkamama

shoes319 said:


> I also have a Goyard and bought the 30 birkin insert and love love it!  Cannot say enough about the quality of this item and I have never thought I would be one to use an insert but this is just lovely!!



What I love about these inserts are...  I can use any wallet with hardware and not worry to scratch inside of my bag.

I prefer the softer insert for one particular reason...  It won't give that "permanent marking" where hard edges press against the bag.


----------



## Fabfashion

stephmorris11 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to follow up that I decided to order a less expensive bag insert and I absolutely adore it. Most importantly, it doesn't add much weight to my already pretty heavy B35. It fits it perfectly and gives in a beautiful shape. The middle insert is removable as are these plastic supports for the base and the sides. I put all of them in there to give the bag structure and it works great with my B. I have been using it for a month and it is just perfect!
> 
> It's made by CloverSac and it is $22 plus $11 shipping so $33. No customs fees or any additional fees and I got it in 3 days. Mine is the "Emma 28 Red". Hope this helps some of you who are still debating. For me, the weight of the organizer and its ability to keep structure were the most important things!


 
stephmorris11, this seems perfect for what I'm looking for! 

I have Maitai and D&C inserts. While I like them both, I find in a larger bag such as a B35 they don't provide much of an organization other than the side pockets. I put my K wallet in and it just falls flat on its back. I have to carefully organize my content so that my wallet sits with its turnlock facing the insert then put my Karo GM behind it so they both stay propping up. The Maitai insert has soft sides so if I don't watch where I 'drop in' my wallet or Karo, it can land on the side and squish it. I don't always have time to carefully arrange my content every time I take my wallet in and out. Hopefully, this Cloversac can help addressed some of these issues.


----------



## lyseiki8

tbbbjb said:


> I had to search through 10 pages to find this, so I thought it was time to repost.
> 
> 
> *Bag Insert List:*
> 
> *Birkin 40*
> For Organization: MaiTai 35, Samorga B 40
> For Structure:  Samorga B 40
> 
> *Birkin 35*
> For Organization: Large Chameleon S,Medium  chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate,  Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer  13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and  Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in  Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF, MaiTai 35, Pursebling  purse to go pocket plus jumbo, PurseN M, D&C 12.5&#8221; x 6.25&#8221; x 6&#8221;H
> For Structure:  Purse to go Large, Divide and  Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H,  Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12''  x 5.75'' x 6'', Chameleon Structured Extra Large, D&C 12.5&#8221; x 6.25&#8221;  x 6&#8221;H
> 
> *Birkin 30*
> For Organization: Large Chameleon Structured,  Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm,  Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace  Med, Fouri bag PM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4  1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5,  Med. size Baginizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Mai Tai  B30
> For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5"  H, X 4 1/2" W, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, D&C  10.5 (l) x 5 (h) x 5.25 (w).
> 
> *Birkin 25*
> For Organization: Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer
> For Structure:  D&C XS regular width organizer
> 
> *HAC 36*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *HAC 32*
> For Organization: Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
> For Structure:  D&C 11.5"L x 5.25"W x 6"H.,
> 
> *HAC 28*
> For Organization: Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
> For Structure:   Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
> 
> *Bolide 37*
> For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
> For Structure:
> 
> *Bolide 31*
> For Organization: Fouri bag SM, Mai Tai B31
> For Structure:
> 
> *Bolide 27*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Web II*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Marwari PM*
> For Organization: D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
> For Structure:   D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
> 
> *Marwari GM*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Jypsiere*
> For Organization: Fourbi
> For Structure:
> 
> *Lindy 34*
> For Organization: Fourbi GM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Lindy 30*
> For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size, BABCIM 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H, D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''
> For Structure:  D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''
> 
> *Lindy 26*
> For Organization: Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Paris Bombay 37*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Paris Bombay 40*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Paris Bombay 35*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Paris Bombay PM*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Picotin TGM*
> For Organization: Purseket LRG
> For Structure:
> 
> *Picotin GM*
> For Organization: Purseket Med,
> For Structure:
> 
> *Picotin MM*
> For Organization:VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin
> For Structure:
> 
> *Picotin PM*
> For Organization: Small Chameleon UN, Samorga, Mai Tai Picotin PM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Victoria*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Victoria Elan*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Double Sens*
> For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7'', Mai Tai B35
> For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''
> 
> *Garden Party 36*
> For Organization: Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H
> For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H, Chamelon Inserts Extra Large Measures 12"L x 6"W x 7"H
> 
> *Garden Party*
> For Organization: Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6, MaiTai 35
> For Structure:
> 
> *Garden Party TPM*
> For Organization: VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)
> For Structure:
> 
> *Evelyne GM*
> For Organization: Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
> For Structure:
> 
> *Evelyne MM*
> For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace
> For Structure:
> 
> *Evelyne PM*
> For Organization: VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN, Purse To Go, Fourbi PM, PurseN M
> For Structure:  Purse to go Lrg, PurseN M, LV toiletry pouch 26
> 
> *Plume Elan*
> For Organization: Chameleon SM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Plume 28*
> For Organization: Chameleon Med
> For Structure:  47thHeaven 9.5"L x 3.5"W x 5.5"H or 9"L x 3"W x 5"H
> 
> *Plume 32*
> For Organization: Fouri bag LG
> For Structure:
> 
> *Whitebus*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Market*
> For Organization: D&C custom oval 5"
> For Structure:  D&C custom oval 5"
> 
> *Vespa*
> For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN)
> For Structure:
> 
> *Trim 31*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Trim 35*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Massai*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Massai Cut 40*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Massai Cut 32*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 40*
> For Organization: LRG Chameleon
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 35*
> For Organization: SM Muji
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 32*
> For Organization: Bagmate Med (Retourne &  Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S),  Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H,  PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi  GM, Fourbi PM, for 32 sellier D&C 28 cm Kelly insert, PurseN M, Mai  Tai K32
> For Structure:  D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H
> 
> *Kelly 28*
> For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 25*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Berline Mini*
> For Organization: Chameleon SM UN
> For Structure:
> 
> *Toolbox 26*
> For Organization: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> For Structure:  D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> 
> *Toolbox 26 *
> For Organization:  D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> For Structure:  D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> 
> *SO Kelly*
> For Organization:
> For Structure: D&C Oval
> 
> *Dalvy*
> For Organization: Mai Tai B31
> For Structure: Mai Tai B31


Good job, tbbbjb, especially with the red/blue text highlights and spacing. It is so easy to read ..  I wish the Bags pricing list can be done in the similar way too.


----------



## alij78

Hi Lovelies - will the Fourbi Medium be too small in a B35? I have tried to find a picture of that combo but couldn't . . . thanks so much in advance xx


----------



## stephmorris11

tbbbjb said:


> I had to search through 10 pages to find this, so I thought it was time to repost.
> 
> 
> *Bag Insert List:*
> 
> *Birkin 40*
> For Organization: MaiTai 35, Samorga B 40
> For Structure:  Samorga B 40
> 
> *Birkin 35*
> For Organization: Large Chameleon S,Medium  chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate,  Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer  13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and  Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in  Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF, MaiTai 35, Pursebling  purse to go pocket plus jumbo, PurseN M, D&C 12.5&#8221; x 6.25&#8221; x 6&#8221;H
> For Structure:  Purse to go Large, Divide and  Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H,  Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12''  x 5.75'' x 6'', Chameleon Structured Extra Large, D&C 12.5&#8221; x 6.25&#8221;  x 6&#8221;H
> 
> *Birkin 30*
> For Organization: Large Chameleon Structured,  Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm,  Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace  Med, Fouri bag PM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4  1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5,  Med. size Baginizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Mai Tai  B30
> For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5"  H, X 4 1/2" W, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, D&C  10.5 (l) x 5 (h) x 5.25 (w).
> 
> *Birkin 25*
> For Organization: Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer
> For Structure:  D&C XS regular width organizer
> 
> *HAC 36*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *HAC 32*
> For Organization: Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
> For Structure:  D&C 11.5"L x 5.25"W x 6"H.,
> 
> *HAC 28*
> For Organization: Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
> For Structure:   Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
> 
> *Bolide 37*
> For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
> For Structure:
> 
> *Bolide 31*
> For Organization: Fouri bag SM, Mai Tai B31
> For Structure:
> 
> *Bolide 27*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Web II*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Marwari PM*
> For Organization: D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
> For Structure:   D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
> 
> *Marwari GM*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Jypsiere*
> For Organization: Fourbi
> For Structure:
> 
> *Lindy 34*
> For Organization: Fourbi GM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Lindy 30*
> For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size, BABCIM 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H, D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''
> For Structure:  D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''
> 
> *Lindy 26*
> For Organization: Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Paris Bombay 37*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Paris Bombay 40*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Paris Bombay 35*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Paris Bombay PM*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Picotin TGM*
> For Organization: Purseket LRG
> For Structure:
> 
> *Picotin GM*
> For Organization: Purseket Med,
> For Structure:
> 
> *Picotin MM*
> For Organization:VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin
> For Structure:
> 
> *Picotin PM*
> For Organization: Small Chameleon UN, Samorga, Mai Tai Picotin PM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Victoria*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Victoria Elan*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Double Sens*
> For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7'', Mai Tai B35
> For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''
> 
> *Garden Party 36*
> For Organization: Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H
> For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H, Chamelon Inserts Extra Large Measures 12"L x 6"W x 7"H
> 
> *Garden Party*
> For Organization: Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6, MaiTai 35
> For Structure:
> 
> *Garden Party TPM*
> For Organization: VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)
> For Structure:
> 
> *Evelyne GM*
> For Organization: Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
> For Structure:
> 
> *Evelyne MM*
> For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace
> For Structure:
> 
> *Evelyne PM*
> For Organization: VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN, Purse To Go, Fourbi PM, PurseN M
> For Structure:  Purse to go Lrg, PurseN M, LV toiletry pouch 26
> 
> *Plume Elan*
> For Organization: Chameleon SM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Plume 28*
> For Organization: Chameleon Med
> For Structure:  47thHeaven 9.5"L x 3.5"W x 5.5"H or 9"L x 3"W x 5"H
> 
> *Plume 32*
> For Organization: Fouri bag LG
> For Structure:
> 
> *Whitebus*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Market*
> For Organization: D&C custom oval 5"
> For Structure:  D&C custom oval 5"
> 
> *Vespa*
> For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN)
> For Structure:
> 
> *Trim 31*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Trim 35*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Massai*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Massai Cut 40*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Massai Cut 32*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 40*
> For Organization: LRG Chameleon
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 35*
> For Organization: SM Muji
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 32*
> For Organization: Bagmate Med (Retourne &  Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S),  Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H,  PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi  GM, Fourbi PM, for 32 sellier D&C 28 cm Kelly insert, PurseN M, Mai  Tai K32
> For Structure:  D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H
> 
> *Kelly 28*
> For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 25*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Berline Mini*
> For Organization: Chameleon SM UN
> For Structure:
> 
> *Toolbox 26*
> For Organization: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> For Structure:  D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> 
> *Toolbox 26 *
> For Organization:  D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> For Structure:  D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> 
> *SO Kelly*
> For Organization:
> For Structure: D&C Oval
> 
> *Dalvy*
> For Organization: Mai Tai B31
> For Structure: Mai Tai B31



Can we add the Emma 28 from CloverSac for the B35.  I HIGHLY recommend it.  It's my fave bag insert of all because it gives structure while being light weight, which is key with B's that are already heavy to begin with.  See my review a few posts above on the red one.


----------



## Sunnycalif

stephmorris11 said:


> Can we add the Emma 28 from CloverSac for the B35.  I HIGHLY recommend it.  It's my fave bag insert of all because it gives structure while being light weight, which is key with B's that are already heavy to begin with.  See my review a few posts above on the red one.




I use it on my b 30 too, the Emma 28. Love it to pieces!!!!! High recommend it for the light weight and practicality.


----------



## Allinbee

stephmorris11 said:


> Can we add the Emma 28 from CloverSac for the B35.  I HIGHLY recommend it.  It's my fave bag insert of all because it gives structure while being light weight, which is key with B's that are already heavy to begin with.  See my review a few posts above on the red one.











Sunnycalif said:


> I use it on my b 30 too, the Emma 28. Love it to pieces!!!!! High recommend it for the light weight and practicality.



Thanks to both of you for sharing this! I want to order the red one but concern about possible color transfer. What do you think? Not sure if it makes any difference with the beige one coz it is probably dyed also.


----------



## diana.lee

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sunnycalif

Allinbee said:


> Thanks to both of you for sharing this! I want to order the red one but concern about possible color transfer. What do you think? Not sure if it makes any difference with the beige one coz it is probably dyed also.




You are welcome! I got the beige one for my gold
Birkin.


----------



## Attonie

Allinbee said:


> Thanks to both of you for sharing this! I want to order the red one but concern about possible color transfer. What do you think? Not sure if it makes any difference with the beige one coz it is probably dyed also.



I have been using their Red Emma 28 inside my Birkin with no big problem  You may want to read the article they send me on color transfer when I raised my concern on color transfer.


----------



## andee

Attonie said:


> I have been using their Red Emma 28 inside my Birkin with no big problem  You may want to read the article they send me on color transfer when I raised my concern on color transfer.


I have not heard of Emma. Where is Emma? Do you have a link?
Sorry It is late and I am too tired to comb the thread for a previous posting.
Thank you.


----------



## Allinbee

Attonie said:


> I have been using their Red Emma 28 inside my Birkin with no big problem  You may want to read the article they send me on color transfer when I raised my concern on color transfer.



Thanks attonie. Will order one soon. Will the emma 28 fit nicely inside a lindy 30?


----------



## Allinbee

andee said:


> I have not heard of Emma. Where is Emma? Do you have a link?
> Sorry It is late and I am too tired to comb the thread for a previous posting.
> Thank you.



Hi Andee, the website is www.cloversac.com


----------



## Allinbee

Just want to share my opinion on the clover sac insert I just received. This is the emma 22 inside my lindy 30. I really really like this. The 28 fits really well in my b35. It gives enough structure but allows the bags to slouch a little which is the look I am after. I spent a lot on other brands and often disappointed, but I finally found my HG inserts. The price is great too.. Yay! Thanks to those who had shared the info!


----------



## Sunnycalif

Allinbee said:


> Just want to share my opinion on the clover sac insert I just received. This is the emma 22 inside my lindy 30. I really really like this. The 28 fits really well in my b35. It gives enough structure but allows the bags to slouch a little which is the look I am after. I spent a lot on other brands and often disappointed, but I finally found my HG inserts. The price is great too.. Yay! Thanks to those who had shared the info!




Thank you sharing the Emma 22 fits the Lindy 30 well. Does the Emma 22 allow the Lindy to fold like a fortune cookie? I also have a Lindy 30, thinking if I should get the Emma 22. I use the Emma 28 on my birkin 30 but a more structured look with the plastic pieces taken out on the sides.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Allinbee said:


> Hi Andee, the website is www.cloversac.com


Hi, who is your contact here?  Thanks
p/s: I made an inquiry two weeks back and have not heard back .. (


----------



## Fabfashion

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi, who is your contact here?  Thanks
> p/s: I made an inquiry two weeks back and have not heard back .. (


I also found her on etsy.com and just sent a note to inquire about shipping to my home country. You can contact her from Etsy. The contact name is Diana Lee. https://www.etsy.com/shop/CloverSac


----------



## CaviarChanel

Fabfashion said:


> I also found her on etsy.com and just sent a note to inquire about shipping to my home country. You can contact her from Etsy. The contact name is Diana Lee. https://www.etsy.com/shop/CloverSac


Thanks Fabfashion !


----------



## CaviarChanel

Hi, I am considering a (small unstructured) chameleon insert for my lindy 26.  Does anyone here have pics to share?  Thanks in advanced


----------



## Allinbee

Sunnycalif said:


> Thank you sharing the Emma 22 fits the Lindy 30 well. Does the Emma 22 allow the Lindy to fold like a fortune cookie? I also have a Lindy 30, thinking if I should get the Emma 22. I use the Emma 28 on my birkin 30 but a more structured look with the plastic pieces taken out on the sides.



Hi Sunny sorry for the delay in responding. The lindy doesnt fold as much with the emma inside but when carried on shoulder, I didn't notice much of a difference on the look of the lindy with or without the emma. However, Imo, the emma is perfect for Bs and Ks!


----------



## Allinbee

CaviarChanel said:


> Hi, who is your contact here?  Thanks
> p/s: I made an inquiry two weeks back and have not heard back .. (



Looks like fabfashion had responded to your question. Yes, her name is Diana Lee. HTH.


----------



## Sunnycalif

Allinbee said:


> Hi Sunny sorry for the delay in responding. The lindy doesnt fold as much with the emma inside but when carried on shoulder, I didn't notice much of a difference on the look of the lindy with or without the emma. However, Imo, the emma is perfect for Bs and Ks!




No worries! Thx for getting back to me. Guess I have to get some other insert for my Lindy 30. I want my Lindy to be able to fold like a fortune cookie.


----------



## rosewang924

Allinbee said:


> Hi Sunny sorry for the delay in responding. The lindy doesnt fold as much with the emma inside but when carried on shoulder, I didn't notice much of a difference on the look of the lindy with or without the emma. However, Imo, the emma is perfect for Bs and Ks!




Hi, I also have a Lindy 30, have not used it as much, still looking for the right insert.  If not too much trouble, can you post pics of your Lindy with insert and carried over shoulder to get an idea of how much it folds.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## Allinbee

rosewang924 said:


> Hi, I also have a Lindy 30, have not used it as much, still looking for the right insert.  If not too much trouble, can you post pics of your Lindy with insert and carried over shoulder to get an idea of how much it folds.  Thank you for your help.



Hi rosewang! Sorry My lindy is not with me right now but I will take pics for you as soon as I can. Thanks


----------



## Fabfashion

rosewang924 said:


> Hi, I also have a Lindy 30, have not used it as much, still looking for the right insert.  If not too much trouble, can you post pics of your Lindy with insert and carried over shoulder to get an idea of how much it folds.  Thank you for your help.


I ordered an insert from Babcim on etsy (see post #494) for my Lindy 30 and it can fold like a fortune cookie.


----------



## Allinbee

Fabfashion said:


> I ordered an insert from Babcim on etsy (see post #494) for my Lindy 30 and it can fold like a fortune cookie.



Yes I'd think this is a better choice for lindy. Perhaps maitai's is great as well. I really love the emma for it's structure and it is my hg insert for my B.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Allinbee said:


> Looks like fabfashion had responded to your question. Yes, her name is Diana Lee. HTH.


Yes, thank you


----------



## rosewang924

Allinbee said:


> Hi rosewang! Sorry My lindy is not with me right now but I will take pics for you as soon as I can. Thanks



Thank you!!



Fabfashion said:


> I ordered an insert from Babcim on etsy (see post #494) for my Lindy 30 and it can fold like a fortune cookie.



I found your post and will look into it.  Thank you!!


----------



## G88one

stephmorris11 said:


> It weighs nothing!  ROFL.  Seriously I weighed it on a postal scale just now and it says 5oz.  Like 3 empty envelopes-worth!  LOL.
> 
> Their website has detailed measurements.  I see they are also putting it into Neverfulls so I may try that next...
> 
> http://www.cloversac.com/purse-organizer-insert/




Hello Stephmorris, 

Like to find out if 5oz include the centre pocket compartment? I am keen t to buy one for my Birkin 35 as well after looking at the photo you posted on this purse organizer by CloverSac. Thank you.


----------



## MSO13

Just wanted to weigh in here on the Samorga felt insert. I ordered a light gray for my Etain Kelly 35cm retourne and while it's lightweight and solidly made, it feels a touch too tight inside the bag and was making a slight bulge along the seams when I loaded it up yesterday. I don't feel confident using it as I would be worried about distorting the bag or creating impression marks. It seems like it would be a great option if it was a cm smaller all around. 

I'm going to try Mai Tai if she's got the store open. I loved my Divide and Conquer for my HAC but it's heavy. I want to keep my Kelly as light as possible.


----------



## lipeach21

Any bag insert recommendations for birkin 25? Thanks


----------



## Blueboxes

Hi All 
I waiting on my Evelyne III 29 and was wondering if anybody knows of a bag organiser. Either especially made for the Evelyne or one that works ?
I want one mainly to keep the inside clean and a few pockets for keys and stuff would be nice.
Thanks in advance for your help &#128536;


----------



## bagidiotic

Yes try divide  and Conquer  which are custom  made  to  order 
Or tintinmar brand  which  are  great for evie


----------



## ice75

Blueboxes said:


> Hi All
> I waiting on my Evelyne III 29 and was wondering if anybody knows of a bag organiser. Either especially made for the Evelyne or one that works ?
> I want one mainly to keep the inside clean and a few pockets for keys and stuff would be nice.
> Thanks in advance for your help &#128536;


 
I have one Purse to go Original in Medium size for my Evelyne. I find it cleaner and neater to use this organizer.


----------



## Elendil

Take a look a www.samorga.com


----------



## Blueboxes

Elendil said:


> Take a look a www.samorga.com



Oh I like the felt ones, but couldnt find one for the Evelyne, sigh. Are you using one ?


----------



## Blueboxes

Is that the "large" ? I looked and they have different sizes but no medium. 
Does it fit neatly with not too much space "wasted" as the Evelyn is skinny anyway ?
Thanks &#128536;


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Here's a pic of the back view. I just happened to take it last night for size reference. You can't see the D&C insert inside the K retourne at all. The flexible sides help the insert folds in when the K is closed so it conforms nicely while helping to maintain the bag's shape. I have this insert for a little over a year and I'm very happy that it helps the retourne maintain its shape. Mine is in clemence so softer leather that's for sure. As you can see from the previous pic with the insert at the front, my bag remains upright even when there's no insert inside.



hi Fab,

I'm struggling with an insert for my Kelly 35. I've ordered the Samorga but felt it was too tight and pushed the bag out a bit at the seams so then...

I ordered the MaiTai but honestly, while it's beautifully made it just flops over all day. It's definitely a liner, not an organizer for me. Not one of the pockets holds anything I carry. Even my Calvi is a tight squeeze and then the liner just falls over. Then I find that I put things in the bag and they're outside between the bag and the linen. I'm super bummed about it because now I've spend $160 and have two liners I dislike. 

You know I trust your opinion. My K Togo seems a bit soft so I wouldn't mind a little structure in her. I have D&C for my HAC and you can't see it through the bag. Should I be worried about the Kelly getting distorted at all? I really need the organization more than I'm worried about scratching up the inside of the bag. I hate not being able to quickly find things but I don't want to create any bulges in the bag. Thoughts?

Thank you!!


----------



## Elendil

Blueboxes said:


> Oh I like the felt ones, but couldnt find one for the Evelyne, sigh. Are you using one ?




I have six liners for different bags. If you give them the messuranents you want and which pockets you like, they will make one for you.


----------



## Kitty S.

Fabfashion said:


> You're welcome, Leah! I think I'm going to stick to D&C inserts from now on even for my structured bags unless something else better comes up. I only tested out the MT around the house but I don't like how the pockets flips and flops. Due to the softness, the pockets cannot support the weight of a phone, car keys, etc and will flop over--I think MYH posted a pic a few pages back. The pockets are only good for lightweight items like security pass, biz cards, pen, etc. I'll probably just put everything else in the middle area.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome! Mai Tai is 3 oz. and D&C 6 oz. HTH.







MrsOwen3 said:


> hi Fab,
> 
> 
> 
> I'm struggling with an insert for my Kelly 35. I've ordered the Samorga but felt it was too tight and pushed the bag out a bit at the seams so then...
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered the MaiTai but honestly, while it's beautifully made it just flops over all day. It's definitely a liner, not an organizer for me. Not one of the pockets holds anything I carry. Even my Calvi is a tight squeeze and then the liner just falls over. Then I find that I put things in the bag and they're outside between the bag and the linen. I'm super bummed about it because now I've spend $160 and have two liners I dislike.
> 
> 
> 
> You know I trust your opinion. My K Togo seems a bit soft so I wouldn't mind a little structure in her. I have D&C for my HAC and you can't see it through the bag. Should I be worried about the Kelly getting distorted at all? I really need the organization more than I'm worried about scratching up the inside of the bag. I hate not being able to quickly find things but I don't want to create any bulges in the bag. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!




I was so ready to order from MT till I came across your comments on the pockets. I have used two bag inserts from DC for over a year now for each. I love the structured pockets, but was thinking about ordering from MT for the more luxury looks. Now I am hesitant... Thanks for sharing your experiences. Maybe I should bite the bullet and order a fourbi after all?...


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> hi Fab,
> 
> I'm struggling with an insert for my Kelly 35. I've ordered the Samorga but felt it was too tight and pushed the bag out a bit at the seams so then...
> 
> I ordered the MaiTai but honestly, while it's beautifully made it just flops over all day. It's definitely a liner, not an organizer for me. Not one of the pockets holds anything I carry. Even my Calvi is a tight squeeze and then the liner just falls over. Then I find that I put things in the bag and they're outside between the bag and the linen. I'm super bummed about it because now I've spend $160 and have two liners I dislike.
> 
> You know I trust your opinion. My K Togo seems a bit soft so I wouldn't mind a little structure in her. I have D&C for my HAC and you can't see it through the bag. Should I be worried about the Kelly getting distorted at all? I really need the organization more than I'm worried about scratching up the inside of the bag. I hate not being able to quickly find things but I don't want to create any bulges in the bag. Thoughts?
> 
> Thank you!!


 
Hi MrsO, I got D&C for my clemence K35 and it's perfect. No bulging or tightness--fits just right. I can find everything and even when I put my iPhone 6+ the pocket doesn't flop over like Maitai. It's lightly keeping the structure. For more structure, you'll have to order it slightly larger but I think this size is just right. My clemence has stayed pretty much in shape for almost 1 1/2 years now. BTW, the sides of the organizer is flexible and fold in to fit the bag's shape when closed. I can take a pic of the inside and outside later this evening. The one I have is this: 
*Purse ORGANIZER insert Shaper / With Key Fob & Stiff Bottom option / 12.5" x 4.75" x 5"H / You Choose Color / fits Hermes Kelly 35*


----------



## Fabfashion

Kitty S. said:


> I was so ready to order from MT till I came across your comments on the pockets. I have used two bag inserts from DC for over a year now for each. I love the structured pockets, but was thinking about ordering from MT for the more luxury looks. Now I am hesitant... Thanks for sharing your experiences. Maybe I should bite the bullet and order a fourbi after all?...


 
Kitty, my GF has a fourbi and loves it. She just uses one for all her bags. She lifts it up and transfers from one bag to the next. Whereas I have an insert for each bag and always transferring the content and sometimes forgeting things like my security pass! 

If you don't use the insert pockets much then MT is fine. I just like to put my car keys in a pocket so it can be found easily so MT pocket just doesn't do the trick.


----------



## Blueboxes

I looked at all the suggestions for the Evi pm and I think I like the simplicity of the divide and conquer. 
Question : does anybody have a picture of a d&c in a Evelyne ? She is the only one that seems to make an organiser specifically for the Evi, and I love that it's a little higher then others.
Thanks in advance for your help &#128151;


----------



## sonaale

tbbbjb said:


> I had to search through 10 pages to find this, so I thought it was time to repost.
> 
> 
> *Bag Insert List:*
> 
> *Birkin 40*
> For Organization: MaiTai 35, Samorga B 40
> For Structure:  Samorga B 40
> 
> *Birkin 35*
> For Organization: Large Chameleon S,Medium  chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate,  Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer  13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and  Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in  Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF, MaiTai 35, Pursebling  purse to go pocket plus jumbo, PurseN M, D&C 12.5 x 6.25 x 6H
> For Structure:  Purse to go Large, Divide and  Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H,  Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12''  x 5.75'' x 6'', Chameleon Structured Extra Large, D&C 12.5 x 6.25  x 6H
> 
> *Birkin 30*
> For Organization: Large Chameleon Structured,  Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm,  Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace  Med, Fouri bag PM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4  1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5,  Med. size Baginizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Mai Tai  B30
> For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5"  H, X 4 1/2" W, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, D&C  10.5 (l) x 5 (h) x 5.25 (w).
> 
> *Birkin 25*
> For Organization: Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer
> For Structure:  D&C XS regular width organizer
> 
> *HAC 36*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *HAC 32*
> For Organization: Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
> For Structure:  D&C 11.5"L x 5.25"W x 6"H.,
> 
> *HAC 28*
> For Organization: Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
> For Structure:   Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
> 
> *Bolide 37*
> For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
> For Structure:
> 
> *Bolide 31*
> For Organization: Fouri bag SM, Mai Tai B31
> For Structure:
> 
> *Bolide 27*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Web II*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Marwari PM*
> For Organization: D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
> For Structure:   D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
> 
> *Marwari GM*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Jypsiere*
> For Organization: Fourbi
> For Structure:
> 
> *Lindy 34*
> For Organization: Fourbi GM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Lindy 30*
> For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size, BABCIM 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H, D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''
> For Structure:  D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5''
> 
> *Lindy 26*
> For Organization: Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Paris Bombay 37*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Paris Bombay 40*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Paris Bombay 35*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Paris Bombay PM*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Picotin TGM*
> For Organization: Purseket LRG
> For Structure:
> 
> *Picotin GM*
> For Organization: Purseket Med,
> For Structure:
> 
> *Picotin MM*
> For Organization:VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin
> For Structure:
> 
> *Picotin PM*
> For Organization: Small Chameleon UN, Samorga, Mai Tai Picotin PM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Victoria*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Victoria Elan*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Double Sens*
> For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7'', Mai Tai B35
> For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''
> 
> *Garden Party 36*
> For Organization: Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H
> For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H, Chamelon Inserts Extra Large Measures 12"L x 6"W x 7"H
> 
> *Garden Party*
> For Organization: Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6, MaiTai 35
> For Structure:
> 
> *Garden Party TPM*
> For Organization: VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)
> For Structure:
> 
> *Evelyne GM*
> For Organization: Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
> For Structure:
> 
> *Evelyne MM*
> For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace
> For Structure:
> 
> *Evelyne PM*
> For Organization: VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN, Purse To Go, Fourbi PM, PurseN M
> For Structure:  Purse to go Lrg, PurseN M, LV toiletry pouch 26
> 
> *Plume Elan*
> For Organization: Chameleon SM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Plume 28*
> For Organization: Chameleon Med
> For Structure:  47thHeaven 9.5"L x 3.5"W x 5.5"H or 9"L x 3"W x 5"H
> 
> *Plume 32*
> For Organization: Fouri bag LG
> For Structure:
> 
> *Whitebus*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Market*
> For Organization: D&C custom oval 5"
> For Structure:  D&C custom oval 5"
> 
> *Vespa*
> For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN)
> For Structure:
> 
> *Trim 31*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Trim 35*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Massai*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Massai Cut 40*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Massai Cut 32*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 40*
> For Organization: LRG Chameleon
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 35*
> For Organization: SM Muji
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 32*
> For Organization: Bagmate Med (Retourne &  Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S),  Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H,  PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi  GM, Fourbi PM, for 32 sellier D&C 28 cm Kelly insert, PurseN M, Mai  Tai K32
> For Structure:  D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H
> 
> *Kelly 28*
> For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 25*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Berline Mini*
> For Organization: Chameleon SM UN
> For Structure:
> 
> *Toolbox 26*
> For Organization: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> For Structure:  D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> 
> *Toolbox 26 *
> For Organization:  D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> For Structure:  D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
> 
> *SO Kelly*
> For Organization:
> For Structure: D&C Oval
> 
> *Dalvy*
> For Organization: Mai Tai B31
> For Structure: Mai Tai B31




This has been so helpful!!! Big Thanks to all the contributors [emoji4]


----------



## partialtopink

Leah said:


> Swezfamily, you asked this question for someone else but based on my experience, I can share some info that might help in your decision.
> 
> I have several SUPER floppy 35 birkins so I used the more snug insert option on these soft birkins - 12.5 x 6.25  x 6 height.
> 
> I personally think the 6 inches height is just right. I would not go shorter by an inch or half an inch because the tall height keeps the bag up. If you really want structure and to prevent the bag from flopping later, I think as tall as possible is good (without it being seen from outside.)
> 
> In my experience, it's usually the top part of the 35 birkin that starts to soften rather than the bottom. Btw, when I've used my D&C inserts on my soft floppy birkins, I don't see the imprint from outside at all. I actually think with the D&C material, the specs - it's just not possible to "stress" the leather, even for the softest leathers. The D&C inserts are still made of cloth, so I personally don't think it would be possible to stress or stretch the leather at all.
> 
> Writing all of this, it just occurred to me...only us Hermes bag lovers are capable of minutely analyzing even bag inserts as if we are working inside a laboratory and treating the specs and measurement like scientific data LOL!!



Do you have the one with flexible ends or stiff? Thanks for your input. I think I'll be ordering one for my Clemence B35.

I agree that the top of the bag starts to sag. Do you also find it to add a lot of weight?


----------



## Mininana

Blueboxes said:


> Oh I like the felt ones, but couldnt find one for the Evelyne, sigh. Are you using one ?



is your evelyne PM? I have one that fits perfectly!! 


http://www.amazon.com/Tapp-Multi-po...&qid=1446826061&sr=8-1&keywords=bag+organizer


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

bakeacookie said:


> Oh my! This is a great solution for me! Thanks for sharing!




Thank you for sharing!! I have a couple of Evelynes I use for traveling and it's stressful everytime my stuff just sits underneath.


----------



## dharma

Does anyone have experience with the Fourbi?   It's such a pretty insert and I love the barenia tabs, I was thinking of splurging on the PM for my kelly 28. I have MaiTai inserts which I love, in all of my other bags but she does not make a 28.

My concern is that the pockets are on the outside of the insert and that  seems counterproductive for press marks and possible scratches.


----------



## sonaale

How does the fourbi compare to the divide in conquer in terms of stiffness. I am looking for an insert to provide some structure to my b35 Togo and k 35 Togo.


----------



## Blue Rain

sonaale said:


> How does the fourbi compare to the divide in conquer in terms of stiffness. I am looking for an insert to provide some structure to my b35 Togo and k 35 Togo.




None of the fourbi inserts provides structures. Besides, I found the leather pieces over the pull string too stiff and poke up against the inside of my K causing impression from the outside.


----------



## tannfran

dharma said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Fourbi?   It's such a pretty insert and I love the barenia tabs, I was thinking of splurging on the PM for my kelly 28. I have MaiTai inserts which I love, in all of my other bags but she does not make a 28.
> 
> My concern is that the pockets are on the outside of the insert and that  seems counterproductive for press marks and possible scratches.




I turn mine inside out to avoid this. Works great.


----------



## dharma

tannfran said:


> I turn mine inside out to avoid this. Works great.



Ah yes, of course! Thank you!!!!


----------



## tannfran

dharma said:


> Ah yes, of course! Thank you!!!!




You are very welcome...glad to help.


----------



## Blueboxes

tannfran said:


> I turn mine inside out to avoid this. Works great.



Doesnt it have a zip on the inside though, that would then be on the outside ( if you turn the fourbi inside out ). Is that not a problem for scratches/press marks ?


----------



## tannfran

Blueboxes said:


> Doesnt it have a zip on the inside though, that would then be on the outside ( if you turn the fourbi inside out ). Is that not a problem for scratches/press marks ?




No zippers...only snaps which haven't caused any issues.  Has worked very well for me.


----------



## Blueboxes

tannfran said:


> No zippers...only snaps which haven't caused any issues.  Has worked very well for me.



Awesome !!! I really like the Fourbi, especially the silk ones but find outside pockets pointless.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> hi Fab,
> 
> I'm struggling with an insert for my Kelly 35. I've ordered the Samorga but felt it was too tight and pushed the bag out a bit at the seams so then...
> 
> I ordered the MaiTai but honestly, while it's beautifully made it just flops over all day. It's definitely a liner, not an organizer for me. Not one of the pockets holds anything I carry. Even my Calvi is a tight squeeze and then the liner just falls over. Then I find that I put things in the bag and they're outside between the bag and the linen. I'm super bummed about it because now I've spend $160 and have two liners I dislike.
> 
> You know I trust your opinion. My K Togo seems a bit soft so I wouldn't mind a little structure in her. I have D&C for my HAC and you can't see it through the bag. Should I be worried about the Kelly getting distorted at all? I really need the organization more than I'm worried about scratching up the inside of the bag. I hate not being able to quickly find things but I don't want to create any bulges in the bag. Thoughts?
> 
> Thank you!!



Hi MrsO, sorry it took me a while to take pics of my K35 with the insert. I haven't had a chance to put my closet back so all the H boxes are in the guest room. Here are pics of the bag with and without the insert. You can see that the insert doesn't cause any lines on the leather. I also include pics of the insert inside and on its own--the sides are flexible and fold with the bag. My insert only goes half way up the height of the bag. HTH. 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## MSO13

Fabfashion said:


> Hi MrsO, sorry it took me a while to take pics of my K35 with the insert. I haven't had a chance to put my closet back so all the H boxes are in the guest room. Here are pics of the bag with and without the insert. You can see that the insert doesn't cause any lines on the leather. I also include pics of the insert inside and on its own--the sides are flexible and fold with the bag. My insert only goes half way up the height of the bag. HTH.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/






Fab, thank you so much! I ordered it and it'll be here soon. I will post similar pics, maybe I'll do all three so people can compare.


----------



## Fabfashion

MrsOwen3 said:


> Fab, thank you so much! I ordered it and it'll be here soon. I will post similar pics, maybe I'll do all three so people can compare.


 
You're most welcome, MrsO! It'd be great to see all 3 inserts. 

I just received the Cloversac insert for my B35. Haven't unpacked it yet. Fingers crossed it fits okay.


----------



## lipeach21

I was thinking of getting cloversac for my b25 too. I would love to hear about the review.  Thabks


----------



## partialtopink

I just received the D&C Snug fit Birkin 35 insert and I could not be happier! It cured my floopy Birkin 35. Thank you Purseforum family for all the feedback!


----------



## Mininana

pinkchampagne said:


> I just received the D&C Snug fit Birkin 35 insert and I could not be happier! It cured my floopy Birkin 35. Thank you Purseforum family for all the feedback!




Please post a picture and a link. I would love one too!!


----------



## Fabfashion

I received the Emma 28 Cloversac nsert that I ordered for my B35. It took 4 weeks to arrive from Singapore. I like the insert--well made and has many pockets. The issue is that it doesn't take up the whole space inside my B. It's my fault really that I didn't bother to check the dimensions before ordering. The length fits my B35 very well but the width is too narrow--leaving about 2" gap so there's unused/unprotected space. I've been using my D&C insert for my HAC 32 in my B35 and it only leaves about an inch gap. I think this one may better fit a B30 but I don't have one so I guess I'll have to hang on until an H angel brings me a B30.


----------



## Fabfashion

LOUKPEACH said:


> Yes it has outside zipper and two pockets inside. I'd definitely recommend this to anyone who has B30



I couldn't remember why I was supposed to buy a Longchamp makeup bag  until I looked back a few pages on this thread today for a B35  D&C insert measurements--thanks Leah! It was LOUKPEACH who  originally mentioned it and I'd thought it might fit my So Kelly 26. I  picked it up last September while in Europe and had completely forgotten  about it.  I tried it out just now and it fits my So Kelly perfectly! Thank you so much, LOUKPEACH!  I can now use my So K more frequently and stop stuffing wallet, etc. into the side pockets.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Mininana

pinkchampagne said:


> I just received the D&C Snug fit Birkin 35 insert and I could not be happier! It cured my floopy Birkin 35. Thank you Purseforum family for all the feedback!



ps, did you get the flexible ends or the stiff ends?


----------



## Kitty S.

dharma said:


> Does anyone have experience with the Fourbi?   It's such a pretty insert and I love the barenia tabs, I was thinking of splurging on the PM for my kelly 28. I have MaiTai inserts which I love, in all of my other bags but she does not make a 28.
> 
> My concern is that the pockets are on the outside of the insert and that  seems counterproductive for press marks and possible scratches.






Blue Rain said:


> None of the fourbi inserts provides structures. Besides, I found the leather pieces over the pull string too stiff and poke up against the inside of my K causing impression from the outside.






tannfran said:


> I turn mine inside out to avoid this. Works great.


I also turn mine inside out; not because the worry over press marks, but because it would allow me to visualize/access the pockets (like DC and Maitai). PM is small though. You may lose the ability to use the pockets if you turn PM inside out.
Before purchasing the fourbi, I had had DC for over a year and was considering Maitai. While I appreciate the structure my DC provides, I wanted something less rigid and softer for my bag. After reading the issues over floppy pockets on Maitai, I decided to go for the fourbi because I love/need the pockets of DC. I am happy to report that the fourbi is taller than my DC insert, and the pockets are deep and do not flop. As I said, by turning the fourbi inside out, the pockets work perfectly on the inside.



sonaale said:


> How does the fourbi compare to the divide in conquer in terms of stiffness. I am looking for an insert to provide some structure to my b35 Togo and k 35 Togo.




Fourbi is not structured. However me if you stuff the pockets with SLG and other essentials, it will provide some structure.


----------



## tannfran

Kitty S. said:


> I also turn mine inside out; not because the worry over press marks, but because it would allow me to visualize/access the pockets (like DC and Maitai). PM is small though. You may lose the ability to use the pockets if you turn PM inside out.
> Before purchasing the fourbi, I had had DC for over a year and was considering Maitai. While I appreciate the structure my DC provides, I wanted something less rigid and softer for my bag. After reading the issues over floppy pockets on Maitai, I decided to go for the fourbi because I love/need the pockets of DC. I am happy to report that the fourbi is taller than my DC insert, and the pockets are deep and do not flop. As I said, by turning the fourbi inside out, the pockets work perfectly on the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fourbi is not structured. However me if you stuff the pockets with SLG and other essentials, it will provide some structure.




Fourbi pm...still have the ability to use the pockets.  Love it inside out.


----------



## Kitty S.

tannfran said:


> Fourbi pm...still have the ability to use the pockets.  Love it inside out.




[emoji106] Good to know. is pm 20cm? I have 25cm. With it inside out in my B30, I only have room for one wallet in the middle if I fill up the pockets. The 20cm that I saw in the store seemed half of size in the capacity as the 25cm, so I assumed it would be even smaller inside out. So thanks for sharing your experiences.


----------



## PorscheGirl

I have tried a couple of others but settled on this medium Baginizer for my B35. I like the space in the middle for large items and the zippered compartment for my checkbook. It also has a removable pouch. I solve the pen and ink problem but clipping my pen to an inside pocket.
It's pricey, but then, look at what it's sitting in!


----------



## expatwife

Fabfashion said:


> Received my Maitai insert for K32 sellier today. It took 8 days to ship to Canada. I'm a bit on the fence on this one. The insert is beautifully made, gorgeous fabric and color. However, it's sort of squished inside the bag because the sides are so soft. I chose MT because the sellier is already structured but I don't like seeing how the sides are bunched up. I'll post a pic of the MT K32 vs D&C K35 retourne comparison tomorrow. I haven't tried putting anything in it yet but it may be fine as the primary goal was to protect the inside of the bag.


Dear Fab,
Do you mind sharing the specs for this D&C insert for Kelly 35? I'd like to order one for my K35 retourne.
Does it also fit B35 or there is a different one?
Sorry if you already answered those questions before, I couldn't find it. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## partialtopink

Mininana said:


> ps, did you get the flexible ends or the stiff ends?



I will try to post a picture soon. I got the flexible ends. It's perfect. I think the stiff would stress the bag.


----------



## Fabfashion

expatwife said:


> Dear Fab,
> Do you mind sharing the specs for this D&C insert for Kelly 35? I'd like to order one for my K35 retourne.
> Does it also fit B35 or there is a different one?
> Sorry if you already answered those questions before, I couldn't find it.
> 
> Thanks a lot!



Hi expatwife, my D&C insert for K35 is 12.5"L x 4.75"W x 5"H with flexible sides and wipeable bottom. It will fit inside a B35 but loosely. B35 can fit an insert that's a little wider and a little taller: 12.5"L x 6.25"W x 6"H for a snug fit. HTH.


----------



## expatwife

Fabfashion said:


> Hi expatwife, my D&C insert for K35 is 12.5"L x 4.75"W x 5"H with flexible sides and wipeable bottom. It will fit inside a B35 but loosely. B35 can fit an insert that's a little wider and a little taller: 12.5"L x 6.25"W x 6"H for a snug fit. HTH.




Thank you so much, dear Fabfashion. I'll try to order them over the week-end.


----------



## Blueboxes

I am at a total loss as to which Organiser to get for my Evie PM. I ordered some cheapie one, but it's so puffy, it takes up most of the room 
Could anybody share pictures of their Evie's with organisers ?
I am thinking the Purse to go large ? As D & C doesn't ship internationally anymore.
Any pictures ? I don't need loads of pockets either, and don't like outside ones. I also contacted Samorga twice, but never got an answer....
Please help !!!


----------



## Ccc1

Blueboxes - here's my Etain Evie PM with D & C bag insert in khaki.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Blueboxes said:


> I am at a total loss as to which Organiser to get for my Evie PM. I ordered some cheapie one, but it's so puffy, it takes up most of the room
> 
> Could anybody share pictures of their Evie's with organisers ?
> 
> I am thinking the Purse to go large ? As D & C doesn't ship internationally anymore.
> 
> Any pictures ? I don't need loads of pockets either, and don't like outside ones. I also contacted Samorga twice, but never got an answer....
> 
> Please help !!!




Blueboxes.. Same predicament dear. I read that they used an LV pochette 26. Never bought one yet though.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Ccc1 said:


> Blueboxes - here's my Etain Evie PM with D & C bag insert in khaki.




Hey Ccc1, that looks great! I think I should order one for my Evelynes from D&C. I got one for my toolbox and I'm so happy. Kept it structured. Thanks to Connie!![emoji7]


----------



## Blueboxes

Ccc1 said:


> Blueboxes - here's my Etain Evie PM with D & C bag insert in khaki.



Oh that looks perfect ! Just what I want. Are you happy with it ? No problems with the stiffness of the insert against the leather ?
Thank you so much !!!


----------



## Ccc1

I'm very happy with it & no problems at all. I totally recommend D & C bag inserts. I use their inserts on other H bags too. Connie the shop owner is very easy to work with & I'm not sure if she'll ship internationally. 

If I remembered correctly you just got your Rubis Evie PM? It's beautiful!


----------



## Ccc1

Here's another pic


----------



## Blueboxes

Ccc1 said:


> I'm very happy with it & no problems at all. I totally recommend D & C bag inserts. I use their inserts on other H bags too. Connie the shop owner is very easy to work with & I'm not sure if she'll ship internationally.
> 
> If I remembered correctly you just got your Rubis Evie PM? It's beautiful!



Thank you @Ccc1 &#128536;

No, she said she doesn't ship internationally((

I think the large Purse to Go is similar, but also difficult to get in Oz, they charge 30$ for the organiser and 45$ for shipping !


----------



## Blueboxes

Ccc1 said:


> Here's another pic
> View attachment 3194334



What an amazing colour your Evie is btw &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
Can you fit a small wallet into one of the pockets ? Say a LV Zippy Coinpurse or a Silk'in Compact ?
Thank you so much for all your help x


----------



## Ccc1

Blueboxes said:


> What an amazing colour your Evie is btw [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Can you fit a small wallet into one of the pockets ? Say a LV Zippy Coinpurse or a Silk'in Compact ?
> 
> Thank you so much for all your help x




Blueboxes- I don't have the 2 wallets you mentioned but I just checked the dimensions on those wallets it will fit into one of the pocket. I put my iPhone 6 Plus & it doesn't flop over either. Also, Connie @ D & C could custom made the pocket size for you.  Let me know if need other info. 

I'm glad you like the Etain color Evie. Some people think it's a boring color.


----------



## Blueboxes

Ccc1 said:


> Blueboxes- I don't have the 2 wallets you mentioned but I just checked the dimensions on those wallets it will fit into one of the pocket. I put my iPhone 6 Plus & it doesn't flop over either. Also, Connie @ D & C could custom made the pocket size for you.  Let me know if need other info.
> 
> I'm glad you like the Etain color Evie. Some people think it's a boring color.



Thank you @Ccc1 &#10084;&#65039; 
I have a D&C coming my way. I choose silver grey, as it goes with hardware, doesn't show dirt the way natural would have and I prefer a light colour...I am old and getting blind 
Would have liked a perfectly matched red, but choose to match with the silver hardware, easier !

I was in the difficult position of choosing between Rubis/Etoupe/Blue Atoll. Etoupe was more khaki then grey and looked too much like a "man bag" ( not that there is anything wrong with that ). If Etaine was available, I would have chosen that. Such a great neutral and you can make it match anything with a twilly !
You are so lucky !!!!!


----------



## Ccc1

Blueboxes said:


> Thank you @Ccc1 &#10084;&#65039;
> I have a D&C coming my way. I choose silver grey, as it goes with hardware, doesn't show dirt the way natural would have and I prefer a light colour...I am old and getting blind
> Would have liked a perfectly matched red, but choose to match with the silver hardware, easier !
> 
> I was in the difficult position of choosing between Rubis/Etoupe/Blue Atoll. Etoupe was more khaki then grey and looked too much like a "man bag" ( not that there is anything wrong with that ). If Etaine was available, I would have chosen that. Such a great neutral and you can make it match anything with a twilly !
> You are so lucky !!!!!


Blueboxes - I've silver grey bag insert for my Pico Rouge Casaque.  I'm old & getting blind too 

Let me know if you like your new bag insert.  To me Rubis is a very beautiful color and it goes well with a lot of color.

Have a great week and if you are in the US.  Happy Thanksgiving to you & your family.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

So happy with my D&C insert. Kept my TB26 structured! I ordered the light blue with chevron pockets. Almost perfect, only I overlooked that my iPhone 6s (I have 2) bulges in the pockets when kept vertically. Should have requested her to make pockets to hold my iPhones horizontally. 







Problem is she doesn't ship internationally. Had to look for friends traveling to bring my insert to me. Was worried sick because I don't want my TB to slouch or use it with batwings out. A toolbox is supposed to be a box.[emoji23] 

Anybody here sharing what insert to purchase for my Evelyne? I'm happy to travel with it but everything dumps on the bottom thus make the bag bulge, just had to fix it every time. Hate unorganized bags! I also saw that D&C makes inserts for Lindy, isn't it not a structured bag, and the D&C insert will make it boxy?

Thanks girls for sharing!![emoji179][emoji178][emoji177]


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Falnangel said:


> Hi ladies, any inserts recommendations for Bolide 35? MaiTai's collection currently doesn't have one for Bolide. D&C ones seem very sturdy but I'm concerned with the weight. TIA!




Hi Falnangel. MT does make inserts for Bolide 31, maybe you can request her to make one for your Bolide 35. Both are lightweight. D&C's are more structured, MT's are soft and supple. For Bolide I'd recommend to order from MT since it's not a structured bag. MT ships internationally. D&C ships only to the US.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

tonkamama said:


> *For my B35, since my MaiTai B35 bag insert did not come with a shaper, I got this wonderful and budget friendly Quilted Handbag Shaper to keep my B35 in shape while not in use.  I got it in size medium.
> 
> BTW, I use the small size for my Chanel CF M/L & Jumbo.  HTH.
> *
> http://www.containerstore.com/s/clo...37&green=A31FD095-60FD-535A-AB92-6DD3F6B659FB




Hi Tonkamama. I have Samorga, too. MT made inserts for my Bolide and Kelly. Couldn't be happier!! She is very easy to work with. Ships internationally too. D&C doesn't ship worldwide. I'm very happy with the insert I ordered for my TB26. It helped keep my bag in shape. Connie is kinda tight and forthright. She won't go out of her way. Communication kept thru etsy only. Order what you need, if she can make it, pay for it and she'll ship it right away. MT and Samorga personally writes thru email. Thanks for letting me share![emoji179][emoji177][emoji178]


----------



## tonkamama

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Hi Tonkamama. I have Samorga, too. MT made inserts for my Bolide and Kelly. Couldn't be happier!! She is very easy to work with. Ships internationally too. D&C doesn't ship worldwide. I'm very happy with the insert I ordered for my TB26. It helped keep my bag in shape. Connie is kinda tight and forthright. She won't go out of her way. Communication kept thru etsy only. Order what you need, if she can make it, pay for it and she'll ship it right away. MT and Samorga personally writes thru email. Thanks for letting me share![emoji179][emoji177][emoji178]



Thank you xtnxtnxtn for sharing...  D&C definitely is on my list if I need an insert for more organization.  Love the idea that you can custom fit.... It fits perfectly inside your beautiful TB.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

tonkamama said:


> Thank you xtnxtnxtn for sharing...  D&C definitely is on my list if I need an insert for more organization.  Love the idea that you can custom fit.... It fits perfectly inside your beautiful TB.




Thank you for allowing me to share!


----------



## Blueboxes

xtnxtnxtn said:


> View attachment 3197749
> 
> 
> So happy with my D&C insert. Kept my TB26 structured! I ordered the light blue with chevron pockets. Almost perfect, only I overlooked that my iPhone 6s (I have 2) bulges in the pockets when kept vertically. Should have requested her to make pockets to hold my iPhones horizontally.
> 
> View attachment 3197753
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197754
> 
> 
> Problem is she doesn't ship internationally. Had to look for friends traveling to bring my insert to me. Was worried sick because I don't want my TB to slouch or use it with batwings out. A toolbox is supposed to be a box.[emoji23]
> 
> Anybody here sharing what insert to purchase for my Evelyne? I'm happy to travel with it but everything dumps on the bottom thus make the bag bulge, just had to fix it every time. Hate unorganized bags! I also saw that D&C makes inserts for Lindy, isn't it not a structured bag, and the D&C insert will make it boxy?
> 
> Thanks girls for sharing!![emoji179][emoji178][emoji177]



I just ordered an insert for my Evelyne from D&C and I live in Australia. I just used a Mail forwarding company called 'ship it to " and they are awesome. I did a fair bit of research on an insert for the Evie and it was the only one I found made just for that bag. I have another soft one , but it's too puffy and collapses into a pile at the bottom of the bag, so for me, completely pointless. (This was a French one, can't think of the name Tintamar ?! )
The other insert I considered was the purse on the go large. But they charged 50$ shipping for a 30$ insert in international shipping charges and so I decided to invest in the D&C. 
Can't wait for mine to arrive &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Onthego

Happy thanksgiving to everyone in U.S. So my views on inserts. I started with a 35 D&C. For my 71/2 yr birkin it provides some structure, even though in Clemenceau it is not very slouchy.i loved using it because I was protecting my bag and my things weren't just rolling around. However after a few times I started to find it heavy overall so I got a MT. The MT is definitely lighter but the folding down on itself made it difficult to find my things and getting to pockets was more difficult.


----------



## Onthego

So then I got a D&C for my B30 and I ordered the MT for my B32.
Again I find the D&C kinda of heavy, so my B30 is with MT. And my B 32 will go out with MT also. So for the B35 I decided to only use D&C because the MT is just not user friendly because of the flop. But in smaller bags I think the MT works great. So in the end it depends what is more important, weight or easy access. But I have to admit I switch around a lot. 
I have a question, does anyone store their B and K with their inserts? Just curious. I don't, well at least not yet.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Blueboxes said:


> I just ordered an insert for my Evelyne from D&C and I live in Australia. I just used a Mail forwarding company called 'ship it to " and they are awesome. I did a fair bit of research on an insert for the Evie and it was the only one I found made just for that bag. I have another soft one , but it's too puffy and collapses into a pile at the bottom of the bag, so for me, completely pointless. (This was a French one, can't think of the name Tintamar ?! )
> 
> The other insert I considered was the purse on the go large. But they charged 50$ shipping for a 30$ insert in international shipping charges and so I decided to invest in the D&C.
> 
> Can't wait for mine to arrive [emoji173]&#65039;




Blueboxes. Pls post pictures of your Evie with the D&C inserts. I have a couple and without an organizer my stuff just sits at the bottom of the bag! I bought a Tintamar before but not happy with it, you're right. Too soft, won't hold your bag's shape. Looking forward to see your posts![emoji177][emoji179]


----------



## tonkamama

Onthego said:


> So then I got a D&C for my B30 and I ordered the MT for my B32.
> Again I find the D&C kinda of heavy, so my B30 is with MT. And my B 32 will go out with MT also. So for the B35 I decided to only use D&C because the MT is just not user friendly because of the flop. But in smaller bags I think the MT works great. So in the end it depends what is more important, weight or easy access. But I have to admit I switch around a lot.
> I have a question, does anyone store their B and K with their inserts? Just curious. I don't, well at least not yet.



I do love using my MT for both B35 & B30, although they are soft but fit my needs as I don't really carry much stuff (wallet, phone, 2 keys and a lipstick) and only weight approx 3oz.  I do carry sun hat or shawl depending on the seasons.  I find that I can just toss these items in the MT insert when needed, the middle section work out great for me.


----------



## tonkamama

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Blueboxes. Pls post pictures of your Evie with the D&C inserts. I have a couple and without an organizer my stuff just sits at the bottom of the bag! I bought a Tintamar before but not happy with it, you're right. Too soft, won't hold your bag's shape. Looking forward to see your posts![emoji177][emoji179]



xtnxtnxtn- 

I like to get a D&C for my Epm too, sounds like a good solution, I have the Tintamar and I also use it for my Chanel jumbo .


----------



## fresher

I have a Samogra B30 bag insert. No wonder why it's no on the Birkin 30 bag insert list, because it doesn't really fit.

It's too buclky,, make the side of my Birkin a bit out of shape. But still I do like its material.
However. The B30 Samogra bag insert surprisely fits my garden party 30!
It keep my garden party's shape light weight.

Samogra doesn't come a bag insert for GP30. I would suggest they to change a little bit of the existing B30 bag insert size and use their B30 BI stock to generate a new product line for GP30.


----------



## fresher

Do not know why the second pic didn't upload.. Post it here..


----------



## Blueboxes

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Blueboxes. Pls post pictures of your Evie with the D&C inserts. I have a couple and without an organizer my stuff just sits at the bottom of the bag! I bought a Tintamar before but not happy with it, you're right. Too soft, won't hold your bag's shape. Looking forward to see your posts![emoji177][emoji179]



Will do on Monday/Tuesday when it hopefully arrives


----------



## Blueboxes

tonkamama said:


> xtnxtnxtn-
> 
> I like to get a D&C for my Epm too, sounds like a good solution, I have the Tintamar and I also use it for my Chanel jumbo .



The D&C do look the best for the Evie and are the only ones especially made for the bag.
Quite $$$ though &#128561;


----------



## carabelli888

Hi. I'm trying to decide which D & C insert I should get for my 35 birkins. There's two types: loose fit or snug fit available. Could you all please advise? Thank you


----------



## QuelleFromage

Anyone have the D&C insert for a K28? I searched the thread and haven't seen specific reviews on it. From her measurements I am concerned that it'll be difficult to close the bag (I keep my Kellys closed and strapped most of the time). 
FWIW, I have the MaiTai insert for the B35 and like many others, I find it pretty but useless - it flops over on itself. It seems that it will only work if there are a lot of things in it. It is also difficult to close the B. The craftswoman at my local boutique really did NOT like the insert because of this


----------



## Mininana

QuelleFromage said:


> Anyone have the D&C insert for a K28? I searched the thread and haven't seen specific reviews on it. From her measurements I am concerned that it'll be difficult to close the bag (I keep my Kellys closed and strapped most of the time).
> FWIW, I have the MaiTai insert for the B35 and like many others, I find it pretty but useless - it flops over on itself. It seems that it will only work if there are a lot of things in it. It is also difficult to close the B. The craftswoman at my local boutique really did NOT like the insert because of this




Thank you for this. I was on the fence because the maitai looks so pretty but I want one for my bags so it doesn't flop so clearly this is not what I need to get


----------



## QuelleFromage

Mininana said:


> Thank you for this. I was on the fence because the maitai looks so pretty but I want one for my bags so it doesn't flop so clearly this is not what I need to get


I wish I could recommend the MaiTai, but I can't, and I didn't even buy it for structure. It's in a Clemence B right now and the bag is flooped over WITH the insert


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

tonkamama said:


> xtnxtnxtn-
> 
> 
> 
> I like to get a D&C for my Epm too, sounds like a good solution, I have the Tintamar and I also use it for my Chanel jumbo .




Hi. Pls post pictures of your D&C insert for EPM. Keep me posted too! Thanks!!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Girls here on tPF.. Anybody has any idea which insert should I order for my Lindy34 that'll make it fold like a fortune cookie and at the same time help me organize it? I'm a little skeptical with the D&C insert for Lindy, might make it look boxy.. Though the one I got for my TB26 was perfect!![emoji6]


----------



## partialtopink

carabelli888 said:


> Hi. I'm trying to decide which D & C insert I should get for my 35 birkins. There's two types: loose fit or snug fit available. Could you all please advise? Thank you



I bought the snug fit with flexible ends for my B35. I love it! The measurements are on my post a few pages back.


----------



## Ccc1

Blueboxes said:


> Will do on Monday/Tuesday when it hopefully arrives


Blueboxes - did you received your  D & C bag insert for your beautiful Evie PM? Just wondering if you like it or not.


----------



## Blueboxes

Ccc1 said:


> Blueboxes - did you received your  D & C bag insert for your beautiful Evie PM? Just wondering if you like it or not.



Oh yes, I have !!!
Will Post Pics tomorrow but overall yes, I love it


----------



## Gixxer

QuelleFromage said:


> Anyone have the D&C insert for a K28? I searched the thread and haven't seen specific reviews on it. From her measurements I am concerned that it'll be difficult to close the bag (I keep my Kellys closed and strapped most of the time).
> FWIW, I have the MaiTai insert for the B35 and like many others, I find it pretty but useless - it flops over on itself. It seems that it will only work if there are a lot of things in it. It is also difficult to close the B. The craftswoman at my local boutique really did NOT like the insert because of this



Have you tried/are interested in the small Fourbi insert for your K28? I have the small one in the silk version for my K32, and think it would fit the K28 even better.

ETA: I'm afraid I can't help with DC inserts as she doesn't ship to my country!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Gixxer said:


> Have you tried/are interested in the small Fourbi insert for your K28? I have the small one in the silk version for my K32, and think it would fit the K28 even better.
> 
> ETA: I'm afraid I can't help with DC inserts as she doesn't ship to my country!


Thanks! I am pretty hard on purse inserts, so the Fourbi price point is a little painful for me. I tried Chameleon, which is ok, but on the total other end of the quality spectrum....cheapy as can be, and ugly .


----------



## papertiger

Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced, low-profile insert with an integral base shaper in neutral plain colour for a GP 36 that is available in Europe (or can be shipped here)?


----------



## Blueboxes

Blueboxes said:


> Oh yes, I have !!!
> Will Post Pics tomorrow but overall yes, I love it



So here is my D&C insert. I had the pockets for my Silk'in wallet and Bastia custom made so I would have a specific place for everything.
Still missing is my Ulyssee pm ( which is on the way), and will fit in the centre.
I also carry an Envirosac always, in case of rain etc ( my Evie's own raincoat.
I like the insert. It's very stiff and you can see it stands on its own , the right amount of pockets and it turns the Evie into a very practical, easy to use bag.


----------



## Blueboxes

Ccc1 said:


> Blueboxes - did you received your  D & C bag insert for your beautiful Evie PM? Just wondering if you like it or not.



Here it is inside the bag . Lots of place on top, for sunnies etc...


----------



## Blueboxes

The only thing I don't like about D&C is the fact that it is almost too stiff and you can see the bulge, where it ends. Not sure this is good for the bag longterm, but I don't store her like that and only wear her occasionally (still too precious about her).
I asked Mai Tai and there will be an insert for the Evie in the future and I think I might try it for the softness factor. 
Otherwise happy with my purchase.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Blueboxes said:


> So here is my D&C insert. I had the pockets for my Silk'in wallet and Bastia custom made so I would have a specific place for everything.
> 
> Still missing is my Ulyssee pm ( which is on the way), and will fit in the centre.
> 
> I also carry an Envirosac always, in case of rain etc ( my Evie's own raincoat.
> 
> I like the insert. It's very stiff and you can see it stands on its own , the right amount of pockets and it turns the Evie into a very practical, easy to use bag.




Hi. Will 2 iPhone 6 fit in the middle pockets? Does D&C customize colors for the inserts? I've ordered an insert from her for my TB26 in blue with pockets in chevron printed material but it seems she won't customize pockets and stuff anymore. Well...[emoji58] All in all, the insert I'm sure made the Evie so much easier to use keeping it organized and stiff. I'm tired of having have to fix stuff inside my Evie as everything just dumps at the bottom making it difficult to reach for stuff and makes the bag bulge.[emoji37] Thanks for sharing blueboxes![emoji8]


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Blueboxes said:


> The only thing I don't like about D&C is the fact that it is almost too stiff and you can see the bulge, where it ends. Not sure this is good for the bag longterm, but I don't store her like that and only wear her occasionally (still too precious about her).
> 
> I asked Mai Tai and there will be an insert for the Evie in the future and I think I might try it for the softness factor.
> 
> Otherwise happy with my purchase.




Oh so it leaves impression marks where the insert ends? I have inserts for my Bolide30 and Kelly32 from MaiTai. Easier to deal with, and ships internationally too. Btw, is your Evie in rouge casaque or rubis?[emoji41]


----------



## Blueboxes

Yup, I choose silver grey and asked for the pockets, which she was happy to do.
The material if bend, will have a mark , which my OCD doesn't like but other then that, light grey is good as it's not a "black hole" and the Evie needs light inside, lol, plus I thought it matches the silver hardware.


----------



## Blueboxes

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Oh so it leaves impression marks where the insert ends? I have inserts for my Bolide30 and Kelly32 from MaiTai. Easier to deal with, and ships internationally too. Btw, is your Evie in rouge casaque or rubis?[emoji41]



Rubis &#10084;&#65039;

I can't wait what MaiTai comes up with for the Evie, but it will be awhile I fear.....
Would love the Fourbi, but $$$

No Marks in the Leather itself , hopefully never ! But it just bends in ( like in the photo ) where it ends, because the top edge is so stiff and hard.


----------



## Ccc1

Blueboxes said:


> The only thing I don't like about D&C is the fact that it is almost too stiff and you can see the bulge, where it ends. Not sure this is good for the bag longterm, but I don't store her like that and only wear her occasionally (still too precious about her).
> I asked Mai Tai and there will be an insert for the Evie in the future and I think I might try it for the softness factor.
> Otherwise happy with my purchase.


Blueboxes - thank you for posting the pics. You're so smart l wish I've asked for the customized pockets. The grey looks great with your Rubis Evie. My D & C Evie insert also have the bulge on the ends.  Loving your  Silk'in compact wallet


----------



## Blueboxes

Ccc1 said:


> Blueboxes - thank you for posting the pics. You're so smart l wish I've asked for the customized pockets. The grey looks great with your Rubis Evie. My D & C Evie insert also have the bulge on the ends.  Loving your  Silk'in compact wallet



Thank you kindly &#128536;
I paid an arm and a leg for the insert to be shipped here, so I made sure it would fit !
I didn't even have my wallet and Bastia ( they were in the planning stages ) when ordered, lol ... I just gave her the measurements from the website , lol.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Blueboxes said:


> Rubis [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait what MaiTai comes up with for the Evie, but it will be awhile I fear.....
> 
> Would love the Fourbi, but $$$
> 
> 
> 
> No Marks in the Leather itself , hopefully never ! But it just bends in ( like in the photo ) where it ends, because the top edge is so stiff and hard.




Oh blueboxes, we're bag twins! I love reds.. Vermillion, casaque, rubis![emoji309][emoji173]&#65039; There's an option to order flexible tops from D&C, that's what I ordered for my TB26.


----------



## Blueboxes

Oh, that is good to know about the flexible tops. It didn't come up as an option, but good to know for next time ))
Yes ! Bag twins , love it &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

papertiger said:


> Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced, low-profile insert with an integral base shaper in neutral plain colour for a GP 36 that is available in Europe (or can be shipped here)?




Send an email to Mai Tai. She is located in France. She is lovely to deal with and will answer your question.[emoji3]


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Blueboxes said:


> Oh, that is good to know about the flexible tops. It didn't come up as an option, but good to know for next time ))
> 
> Yes ! Bag twins , love it [emoji173]&#65039;




Yes bag twin, there's a option if you want those with flexible ends. I ordered that bec I was scared that top part of the insert might just ruin the insides of the bag of my TB or create an impression mark where the top of the insert ends.




Obviously, I need an insert![emoji133][emoji309]


----------



## Blueboxes

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Oh blueboxes, we're bag twins! I love reds.. Vermillion, casaque, rubis![emoji309][emoji173]&#65039; There's an option to order flexible tops from D&C, that's what I ordered for my TB26.



If you decide to get a D&C insert with the soft top option, please show me !!!! I would be very interested if it gets rid of the indent.
Thinking about Samorga also. Wondering if it's stiff enough to stay up but soft enough not to leave an indent....


----------



## stillfabulous

While in San Francisco over Thanksgiving, a lovely SA showed me a PM Tohubohu Pouch in Bleu Electrique, one of my favorite colors. Of course it came home with me. I'd been looking for a replacement for my cosmetics pouch, and the size, shape and leather on this one was just perfect for me. However, Hermes decided to line these pouches with chevron canvas, which is quite unforgiving when it comes to cosmetics closures that can, at times, misbehave. 

Which got me to thinking: I wonder if some of the custom handbag insert producers would be willing to make itty-bitty liners to fit TohuBohu PM, MM and GM pouches? Ideally, they would be made of uber-thin, lightweight material that could be wiped down in the event of a cosmetic mishap. TohuBohu pouches don't seem to be nearly as popular as the retired Karo and Bebop, and I think the lack of trouble-free lining material is what keeps them from being more appealing options for handbag organization.

Do you think these could provide a viable solution to the TohuBohu pouch paradox? If so, which insert producers do you think we should reach out to first?


----------



## fresher

mochaccino said:


> I took a gamble and ordered the 28 cm Kelly insert from D&C (Etsy link) for my 32 cm sellier. Happy to report that it's a perfect fit!
> 
> You can see that the width of the insert clears the opening where the strap threads through the bag. It does exclude the space at the bottom of the trapezoidal Kelly, but I'd prefer to not get things stuck there anyway:
> View attachment 2738558
> 
> 
> Hard to get a pic inside, but it fits snug without affecting the closure:
> View attachment 2738559
> 
> 
> My insert options were flexible ends and no loop or key fob.



So does it mean that we should order 1 size smaller than the bag from D&C?..	:worthy:


----------



## yuyatlong1888

I have purchased some inner protector from a inner protector seller from ebay. You can order any style of hermes bag like birkin, kelly, lindy, toolbox etc.  It is so fit size and firm...it is so protective!


----------



## fresher

yuyatlong1888 said:


> I have purchased some inner protector from a inner protector seller from ebay. You can order any style of hermes bag like birkin, kelly, lindy, toolbox etc.  It is so fit size and firm...it is so protective!



Which brand is it?


----------



## jojocow1

Hihi, I am looking for an insert for my first Hermes bag which is a Lindy 26. I browsed through this thread and think the brand Chameleon is the only option. Would anyone have pictures to share? How does the bag look like with the medium unstructured or small structured? Which one is better at keeping the original shape and slouchy form? Much appreciated for any advice/suggestion! :]


----------



## livethelake

papertiger said:


> Can anyone recommend a reasonably priced, low-profile insert with an integral base shaper in neutral plain colour for a GP 36 that is available in Europe (or can be shipped here)?



I like the Purse to go extra jumbo size for the GP 36.  

This site ships internationally

http://pursebling.com/purse-to-go-original-organizer-c-155_315_146.html

and this insert is sold on many other sites like this one

http://www.pursetogo.net/

also on ebay

hope this helps


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Blueboxes said:


> If you decide to get a D&C insert with the soft top option, please show me !!!! I would be very interested if it gets rid of the indent.
> 
> Thinking about Samorga also. Wondering if it's stiff enough to stay up but soft enough not to leave an indent....




Hi Mr. Lee!!! Yes, I ordered Samorga inserts for my Celine micro and trapeze. I used the one for the trapeze whenever I use my Lindy34, kept my stuff organized, the bag is less slouchy which is not how it's supposed to be, and very heavy!! I was on a trip to Japan when I used it! Had to take the insert off bec my shoulders and arms are literally begging me to. Lol! 

Anyway, blueboxes. The D&C insert with flexible ends is for my TB26. Have yet to order one for my Evie. I'll take a picture of my insert and post it soon. Btw, Connie of D&C is getting hard to deal with. She used to be flexible. Not anymore. She'll sent me a link of another insert maker when I asked her to customize pockets for the insert I want to order for my Evie?! Well, whatever it is, guess we'll just have to deal with it. We need the inserts for our babies. Haha!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Does anyone have a recommendation for an insert for the Herbag?


----------



## mygoodies

I was looking for an affordable bag insert for my Togo B30. So I ordered the Red Emma 28 insert from Cloversac.
http://www.cloversac.com/product/purse-organizer-insert-emma-28-red/

They're based in Singapore and shipped worldwide. So I thought I share it here for those who are still looking for one  

It took about 2 weeks before I received it (I live in Europe). Overall I'm very happy with the quality and the base shaper. I don't use the smaller side structured cards as I like the sides as is. It definitely gives my bag the structured look which I like. I don't like when my bags slouch. My bag is still brand new so I can't comment on how it will be after a period of time. But the insert does look well made and sturdy! So hopefully my B30 will retain its shape!! Here are some pics I took earlier today. HTH! 















And here's how the front looks like with the insert inside:


----------



## Blueboxes

Oh really ? I guess we trouble Connie too much and now she got fed up 
Yes, please show me the soft sided D&C for the Evie when you get it. I need one, the hard top/ indentation stresses me. What are the pockets like in the standard Evie insert ?


----------



## Blue Rain

mygoodies said:


> I was looking for an affordable bag insert for my Togo B30. So I ordered the Red Emma 28 insert from Cloversac.
> http://www.cloversac.com/product/purse-organizer-insert-emma-28-red/
> 
> They're based in Singapore and shipped worldwide. So I thought I share it here for those who are still looking for one
> 
> It took about 2 weeks before I received it (I live in Europe). Overall I'm very happy with the quality and the base shaper. I don't use the smaller side structured cards as I like the sides as is. It definitely gives my bag the structured look which I like. I don't like when my bags slouch. My bag is still brand new so I can't comment on how it will be after a period of time. But the insert does look well made and sturdy! So hopefully my B30 will retain its shape!! Here are some pics I took earlier today. HTH!
> View attachment 3231451
> 
> View attachment 3231452
> 
> View attachment 3231453
> 
> View attachment 3231455
> 
> View attachment 3231456
> 
> View attachment 3231458
> 
> View attachment 3231459
> 
> 
> And here's how the front looks like with the insert inside:
> View attachment 3231461




Cool! I like the fact that it has the middle compartments for bulky things. Not everything has to go in the side pockets. I'll give it a try. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fresher

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Hi Mr. Lee!!! Yes, I ordered Samorga inserts for my Celine micro and trapeze. I used the one for the trapeze whenever I use my Lindy34, kept my stuff organized, the bag is less slouchy which is not how it's supposed to be, and very heavy!! I was on a trip to Japan when I used it! Had to take the insert off bec my shoulders and arms are literally begging me to. Lol!
> 
> Anyway, blueboxes. The D&C insert with flexible ends is for my TB26. Have yet to order one for my Evie. I'll take a picture of my insert and post it soon. Btw, Connie of D&C is getting hard to deal with. She used to be flexible. Not anymore. She'll sent me a link of another insert maker when I asked her to customize pockets for the insert I want to order for my Evie?! Well, whatever it is, guess we'll just have to deal with it. We need the inserts for our babies. Haha!!



Me too, when I asked her to customised the size, she didn't seven send me a link, she asked myself to look up for other seller. Sad that I don't have a chance to buy one form D&C.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

fresher said:


> Me too, when I asked her to customised the size, she didn't seven send me a link, she asked myself to look up for other seller. Sad that I don't have a chance to buy one form D&C.




Hi fresher. I sent you a message.[emoji41]


----------



## tramcaro

mygoodies said:


> I was looking for an affordable bag insert for my Togo B30. So I ordered the Red Emma 28 insert from Cloversac.
> http://www.cloversac.com/product/purse-organizer-insert-emma-28-red/
> 
> They're based in Singapore and shipped worldwide. So I thought I share it here for those who are still looking for one
> 
> It took about 2 weeks before I received it (I live in Europe). Overall I'm very happy with the quality and the base shaper. I don't use the smaller side structured cards as I like the sides as is. It definitely gives my bag the structured look which I like. I don't like when my bags slouch. My bag is still brand new so I can't comment on how it will be after a period of time. But the insert does look well made and sturdy! So hopefully my B30 will retain its shape!! Here are some pics I took earlier today. HTH!
> View attachment 3231451
> 
> View attachment 3231452
> 
> View attachment 3231453
> 
> View attachment 3231455
> 
> View attachment 3231456
> 
> View attachment 3231458
> 
> View attachment 3231459
> 
> 
> And here's how the front looks like with the insert inside:
> View attachment 3231461



Love your B!  and I may order a second bag ibsert now, thanks to u!  i was debating Cloverseac, but wasn't keen on the Emma 20 recommended by them


----------



## mygoodies

tramcaro said:


> Love your B!  and I may order a second bag ibsert now, thanks to u!  i was debating Cloverseac, but wasn't keen on the Emma 20 recommended by them




Thank youuu dearie[emoji253][emoji253] I'm still over the moon!

I definitely recommend the Emma 28 for yr gorgeous B30. The 20 would be too short imo. The 28 fits snugly up till the sides of the bag. I've been using it the past week and very happy with it. Its very light and the removable middle compartment is perfect for the bulky stuff such as my sunglasses case, keys etc. the things that I don't want to put on the side parts since I don't want those things leave an indentation on the bag after a period of time. I just like to keep my bag as structured for as long as possible    

Downside is that Cloversac only has 2 color choices, red or beige. But I wanted a red anyway so it was perfect for me


----------



## mochaccino

fresher said:


> So does it mean that we should order 1 size smaller than the bag from D&C?..	:worthy:


Sorry for the late response; I missed the notification! 
I think if you have a sellier Kelly, it's probably a safe bet to get 1 size smaller (e.g. 28 for 32cm), but otherwise Connie's listed dimensions should be right for retourne. In my experience her inserts are usually a smidge smaller than the bag.



QuelleFromage said:


> Anyone have the D&C insert for a K28? I searched the thread and haven't seen specific reviews on it. From her measurements I am concerned that it'll be difficult to close the bag (I keep my Kellys closed and strapped most of the time).
> FWIW, I have the MaiTai insert for the B35 and like many others, I find it pretty but useless - it flops over on itself. It seems that it will only work if there are a lot of things in it. It is also difficult to close the B. The craftswoman at my local boutique really did NOT like the insert because of this


Not sure if you are still considering it, but the K28 insert didn't make it hard to close (I got it with flexible ends). I'd take a picture for you but right now the Kelly is with my mother  If you want I can measure my insert for you? In my experience the insert can be a little off from her dimensions -- once it was 1cm more in the depth and was actually better because it was a tighter fit and didn't shift around. My concern ended up being the dent it sometimes makes along the top edge, so I stopped storing the bag with the insert and went back to air packets.



fresher said:


> Me too, when I asked her to customised the size, she didn't seven send me a link, she asked myself to look up for other seller. Sad that I don't have a chance to buy one form D&C.


Yeah I have the same experience -- I used to able to ask her to change the pockets/insert dimensions (very politely!) and the last time I asked about a year ago she just told me to look elsewhere. I noticed that now it's in her store info that she no longer takes custom requests. It's unfortunate because I really liked her inserts (and miss her friendliness).


----------



## Tinklemd

This thread has been very helpful.  I bought a D&C for my B35 and didn't love it.  I find the pockets too constricting and there's a lot of space in the middle where things just get jumbled up.  

I was going to buy a fourbi or a maitai insert for my B30 but then decided to see what I could find in a store rather than ordering something I may not love online.  Surprisingly, the Container Store has these in.bag inserts that went on sale for about $12.50 (regular price ~$25) so I decided to try it.

I have to say that I have been very pleased with it.  There is some rigidity so it doesn't flop over and it fits perfect in my B30.  The side pockets are larger and more accommodating than the D&C.  There are also pockets on the outside and a zipper for expansion of needed.  I wish the colors were better but for $12.50 and how useful it is, can't go wrong! 

I even transfer it to use in my B35 and my LV neverfull.  When it wasn't so full it also fit in my K32, but I haven't tried to put it back in there yet.  It's worth checking out!


----------



## Rouge H

Wow that looks really nice, I'm going to check this out, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Blue Rain

Tinklemd said:


> This thread has been very helpful.  I bought a D&C for my B35 and didn't love it.  I find the pockets too constricting and there's a lot of space in the middle where things just get jumbled up.
> 
> I was going to buy a fourbi or a maitai insert for my B30 but then decided to see what I could find in a store rather than ordering something I may not love online.  Surprisingly, the Container Store has these in.bag inserts that went on sale for about $12.50 (regular price ~$25) so I decided to try it.
> 
> I have to say that I have been very pleased with it.  There is some rigidity so it doesn't flop over and it fits perfect in my B30.  The side pockets are larger and more accommodating than the D&C.  There are also pockets on the outside and a zipper for expansion of needed.  I wish the colors were better but for $12.50 and how useful it is, can't go wrong!
> 
> I even transfer it to use in my B35 and my LV neverfull.  When it wasn't so full it also fit in my K32, but I haven't tried to put it back in there yet.  It's worth checking out!
> 
> View attachment 3239758
> View attachment 3239763




I have the same issues with most inserts in the market. Thanks for sharing this one. I'll stop by the container store to check it out. 

One thing to comment here is that I would prefer a beige color for an insert as it is also prone to color transfer inside your bag. I once had a black insert that transferred color to my wallet and a pocket perfume leather case.


----------



## Tinklemd

Blue Rain said:


> I have the same issues with most inserts in the market. Thanks for sharing this one. I'll stop by the container store to check it out.
> 
> One thing to comment here is that I would prefer a beige color for an insert as it is also prone to color transfer inside your bag. I once had a black insert that transferred color to my wallet and a pocket perfume leather case.




That is a good point.  I wonder if the color transfer concern depends on the material or dye itself or both?


----------



## Borroca1976

Tinklemd said:


> That is a good point.  I wonder if the color transfer concern depends on the material or dye itself or both?



As I work in a test lab, let me give a simple explanation when it comes to color transfer.

1. Color : The darker the color like black, the easier for it transfer so as much as possible avoid buying black purse insert. If you must own a black purse insert. Check the color fastness as black color transfer most easily.

2. Material : Some material can hold dye better than others. Generally plastic or synthetic material such as polyester or nylon can hold the dye much better as it is plastic however within polyester, they can be graded from 1 to 5 as well with 5 having no color transfer at all.

3. Dye method: The dye method also play a factor but it is too technical so I will not go into detail.

Color transfer can be due to washing, rubbing etc. For purse insert, we normally look at rubbing as the external of your purse insert will keep rubbing the interior of your handbag. 

You can conduct color transfer test at home yourself.

A simple test that you can conduct at home is to use a white sock and rub vigorously onto the surface of the purse insert. I took these pictures below previously while testing for color fastness of a red fabric. If you find color transfer onto the white sock, this mean the material has possibility of color transfer.  As you can see from the picture , there is a slight red stain on the sock.


----------



## Tinklemd

Borroca1976 said:


> As I work in a test lab, let me give a simple explanation when it comes to color transfer.
> 
> 1. Color : The darker the color like black, the easier for it transfer so as much as possible avoid buying black purse insert. If you must own a black purse insert. Check the color fastness as black color transfer most easily.
> 
> 2. Material : Some material can hold dye better than others. Generally plastic or synthetic material such as polyester or nylon can hold the dye much better as it is plastic however within polyester, they can be graded from 1 to 5 as well with 5 having no color transfer at all.
> 
> 3. Dye method: The dye method also play a factor but it is too technical so I will not go into detail.
> 
> Color transfer can be due to washing, rubbing etc. For purse insert, we normally look at rubbing as the external of your purse insert will keep rubbing the interior of your handbag.
> 
> You can conduct color transfer test at home yourself.
> 
> A simple test that you can conduct at home is to use a white sock and rub vigorously onto the surface of the purse insert. I took these pictures below previously while testing for color fastness of a red fabric. If you find color transfer onto the white sock, this mean the material has possibility of color transfer.  As you can see from the picture , there is a slight red stain on the sock.




Thank you for that great explanation!  I will test it out and see what happens!

I wonder if this is a concern with the maitai inserts since they also come in a variety f colors......


----------



## tonkamama

Tinklemd said:


> Thank you for that great explanation!  I will test it out and see what happens!
> 
> I wonder if this is a concern with the maitai inserts since they also come in a variety f colors......




Tinklemd: I don't have any color transfer issue with MaiTai Taupe color insert.  I just ordered the dark grey insert for my K32, I will report back....

Has anyone has any color transfer issue with D&C insert?  I ordered one too for my K32, yes I am ordering two inserts for the same bag...


----------



## lipeach21

Which Mai tai bag insert color do you think will match my BE B? I've used d&c for all my other b's but figure I'll try a different brand.  Thanks


----------



## Tinklemd

tonkamama said:


> Tinklemd: I don't have any color transfer issue with MaiTai Taupe color insert.  I just ordered the dark grey insert for my K32, I will report back....
> 
> Has anyone has any color transfer issue with D&C insert?  I ordered one too for my K32, yes I am ordering two inserts for the same bag...




For my gold B I got tan in the D&C so I wouldn't be able to tell if there were color issues, as the are close in color.

I am wondering what color I should get for versatility to use in my RT, BE, anemone and argile colored bags.  Is there a safe color?  I like the rose color.


----------



## Blue Rain

One's first instinct is to choose the insert's color that matches or is contrast the color of the handbag. Please don't forget that the color transfer can potentially go on any of your things inside the bag too. I have learned my lesson and will always choose beige inserts.


----------



## Tinklemd

lipeach21 said:


> Which Mai tai bag insert color do you think will match my BE B? I've used d&c for all my other b's but figure I'll try a different brand.  Thanks




I'd consider Blue Rain's comment above!  May not want to choose one to match.  Good luck!


----------



## nyetnof

I'm looking for a bag insert for my Etoupe B30 Togo [emoji169] After reading all the posts in the thread (thank you everyone for your contributions [emoji120]), I think the Mai Tai one is the best out of all in terms of easy to get a hold of, seems to be lightweight and helps hold the bag shape a little. But I have the following concerns, was wondering if anyone with user experience of the Mai Tai insert can help:

1) What is the material of the insert? I don't think I could find it on the site [emoji85]

2) Had anyone experience color transfer? Would their natural colored one be the best choice? Anyone own it in natural that can share thoughts? [emoji15]

It's my first B so I would really want to avoid any risk [emoji85]


----------



## tonkamama

nyetnof said:


> I'm looking for a bag insert for my Etoupe B30 Togo [emoji169] After reading all the posts in the thread (thank you everyone for your contributions [emoji120]), I think the Mai Tai one is the best out of all in terms of easy to get a hold of, seems to be lightweight and helps hold the bag shape a little. But I have the following concerns, was wondering if anyone with user experience of the Mai Tai insert can help:
> 
> 1) What is the material of the insert? I don't think I could find it on the site [emoji85]
> 
> 2) Had anyone experience color transfer? Would their natural colored one be the best choice? Anyone own it in natural that can share thoughts? [emoji15]
> 
> It's my first B so I would really want to avoid any risk [emoji85]




Here is her website, you can email her and she sends you invoice to pay on line.

http://maitaicollection.com/

No color transfer on the taupe color insert.  My personal experience is her insert is the lightest weigh and I use it for my B35.  But be aware that some has issues about the soft pocket design and insert not able to hold up without fully stuffing inside.

Overall I am happy for my daily usage as I use my B35 for light storage of scarf and sun hat which I toss them in the middle compartment.   

Please red her "product information" in her website regarding proper way to use her Insert.

https://maitaicollection.com/pages/organizers-inserts-for-hermes-bags-about


----------



## tonkamama

lipeach21 said:


> Which Mai tai bag insert color do you think will match my BE B? I've used d&c for all my other b's but figure I'll try a different brand.  Thanks



For your BE 35B ...  I think rose will look good.


----------



## tonkamama

Tinklemd said:


> For my gold B I got tan in the D&C so I wouldn't be able to tell if there were color issues, as the are close in color.
> 
> I am wondering what color I should get for versatility to use in my RT, BE, anemone and argile colored bags.  Is there a safe color?  I like the rose color.



Maitai rose color insert is pretty.  Don't have one but it does not seen like it will transfer color either.  I more worry about darker color like D&C Red insert I ordered... I will for sure do a test before using it.  

MaiTai is quick on responding, mayI suggest to email her regarding her darker color inserts.


----------



## Tinklemd

nyetnof said:


> I'm looking for a bag insert for my Etoupe B30 Togo [emoji169] After reading all the posts in the thread (thank you everyone for your contributions [emoji120]), I think the Mai Tai one is the best out of all in terms of easy to get a hold of, seems to be lightweight and helps hold the bag shape a little. But I have the following concerns, was wondering if anyone with user experience of the Mai Tai insert can help:
> 
> 1) What is the material of the insert? I don't think I could find it on the site [emoji85]
> 
> 2) Had anyone experience color transfer? Would their natural colored one be the best choice? Anyone own it in natural that can share thoughts? [emoji15]
> 
> It's my first B so I would really want to avoid any risk [emoji85]







tonkamama said:


> Maitai rose color insert is pretty.  Don't have one but it does not seen like it will transfer color either.  I more worry about darker color like D&C Red insert I ordered... I will for sure do a test before using it.
> 
> 
> 
> MaiTai is quick on responding, mayI suggest to email her regarding her darker color inserts.




MaiTai's inserts are made of French linen.  Emailed her and she said there are no issues with color transfer.

Tonkamama: yes, I'd be concerned with red, too now that color transfer not only for the purse but also the little accessories that are carried.  Need to protect my Rose Sakura! [emoji4]


----------



## nyetnof

Tinklemd said:


> MaiTai's inserts are made of French linen.  Emailed her and she said there are no issues with color transfer.
> 
> Tonkamama: yes, I'd be concerned with red, too now that color transfer not only for the purse but also the little accessories that are carried.  Need to protect my Rose Sakura! [emoji4]




Thank you [emoji5]&#65039; I did full on read and email her via her website before posting. Just wasn't sure how long until I was gonna get a response so I posted here. Anyways [emoji169]


----------



## Dluvch

tonkamama said:


> Maitai rose color insert is pretty.  Don't have one but it does not seen like it will transfer color either.  I more worry about darker color like D&C Red insert I ordered... I will for sure do a test before using it.
> 
> MaiTai is quick on responding, mayI suggest to email her regarding her darker color inserts.



I spoke with Connie and she said there is no color transfer for her inserts. I ordered nutmeg for my gold b. Here is a copy of the correspondence she sent me. 

"Thanks for your order. Here is a link to all of the solid canvas colors I have available: www.etsy.com/shop/DivideAndConquer?section_id=7052996&ref=shopsection_le... Please scroll through them and let me know which color you prefer for your bag. There is no color transfer. I need this info as soon as possible. Thanks -- Connie"


----------



## tramcaro

Found a cheap one at the hospital's gift shop during lunch break... It will do until my Sarmoga arrives


----------



## tonkamama

*Tinklemd ~* thank you.  Wow Rose Sakura ... 



Tinklemd said:


> MaiTai's inserts are made of French linen.  Emailed her and she said there are no issues with color transfer.
> 
> Tonkamama: yes, I'd be concerned with red, too now that color transfer not only for the purse but also the little accessories that are carried.  Need to protect my Rose Sakura! [emoji4]



*Dira919 ~* thank you for asking.  I received D&C insert today and did it a little quick color test (before I read your post..), no color transfer thus far...  hehe so glad and its beautiful I will report next.



Dira919 said:


> I spoke with Connie and she said there is no color transfer for her inserts. I ordered nutmeg for my gold b. Here is a copy of the correspondence she sent me.
> 
> "Thanks for your order. Here is a link to all of the solid canvas colors I have available: http://www.etsy.com/shop/DivideAndConquer?section_id=7052996&ref=shopsection_le... Please scroll through them and let me know which color you prefer for your bag. There is no color transfer. I need this info as soon as possible. Thanks -- Connie"


----------



## tonkamama

My *32K D&C insert with flexible ends in color red*. *D&C weights approx 7oz (almost 1/2 lb)* compares to MaiTai insert B30 only 4oz.  

Very nice looking and well made D&C insert for more structure use.  Pockets are more sturdy, good for organizing if you carry lots of small items.  Size is slightly smaller so it fits well inside the K32.  It comes with a plastic liner in case of spillage.    

I will report back when I receive the MaiTai insert for K32.


----------



## tonkamama

tramcaro said:


> Found a cheap one at the hospital's gift shop during lunch break... It will do until my Sarmoga arrives



So cute, please update us when you get the Sarmoga insert.  Thank you.


----------



## Tinklemd

tonkamama said:


> My *32K D&C insert with flexible ends in color red*. *D&C weights approx 7oz (almost 1/2 lb)* compares to MaiTai insert B30 only 4oz.
> 
> Very nice looking and well made D&C insert for more structure use.  Pockets are more sturdy, good for organizing if you carry lots of small items.  Size is slightly smaller so it fits well inside the K32.  It comes with a plastic liner in case of spillage.
> 
> I will report back when I receive the MaiTai insert for K32.




Thanks for the picture!  Your D&C pockets look more roomy than mine!  I think that's better!  Your insert looks perfect in your K!  [emoji7]


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

nyetnof said:


> I'm looking for a bag insert for my Etoupe B30 Togo [emoji169] After reading all the posts in the thread (thank you everyone for your contributions [emoji120]), I think the Mai Tai one is the best out of all in terms of easy to get a hold of, seems to be lightweight and helps hold the bag shape a little. But I have the following concerns, was wondering if anyone with user experience of the Mai Tai insert can help:
> 
> 1) What is the material of the insert? I don't think I could find it on the site [emoji85]
> 
> 2) Had anyone experience color transfer? Would their natural colored one be the best choice? Anyone own it in natural that can share thoughts? [emoji15]
> 
> It's my first B so I would really want to avoid any risk [emoji85]




Hello! My MaiTai insert for my Kelly 32 Iris is in lilac and for the Bolide 31 Gold, I ordered the beige one. Both are made of linen. No color transfer. Well-made though a bit soft thus won't leave your bag structured.

I have a D&C insert in light blue with chevron pockets for my TB26. It's stiffer, made of canvas material, no color transfer too. 

MaiTai is easier to talk to and ships internationally. Even asked if she can upload my Kelly with the insert in her website, though have yet to see if it's there. Connie of D&C is straight forward, not flexible, and doesn't ship internationally. When I ordered the insert for my TB26 from her I specified the size of the pockets but now she won't do it anymore. I wanted to order a spare on for my TB26 and for Evies too but it seems that she's not anymore as flexible as she used to. It's just order from her site on Etsy, choose the colors, pay thru PayPal or credit card. Though she left a note along with my insert that says: happy organizing!

Thank you for letting me share my thoughts Nyetnof! Hope I was able to help.


----------



## sonaale

The SM at my local H store actually recommended an insert found at Container Store. Has anyone tried these inserts recently?


----------



## nyetnof

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Hello! My MaiTai insert for my Kelly 32 Iris is in lilac and for the Bolide 31 Gold, I ordered the beige one. Both are made of linen. No color transfer. Well-made though a bit soft thus won't leave your bag structured.
> 
> I have a D&C insert in light blue with chevron pockets for my TB26. It's stiffer, made of canvas material, no color transfer too.
> 
> MaiTai is easier to talk to and ships internationally. Even asked if she can upload my Kelly with the insert in her website, though have yet to see if it's there. Connie of D&C is straight forward, not flexible, and doesn't ship internationally. When I ordered the insert for my TB26 from her I specified the size of the pockets but now she won't do it anymore. I wanted to order a spare on for my TB26 and for Evies too but it seems that she's not anymore as flexible as she used to. It's just order from her site on Etsy, choose the colors, pay thru PayPal or credit card. Though she left a note along with my insert that says: happy organizing!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share my thoughts Nyetnof! Hope I was able to help.




Hi xtnxtnxtn [emoji5]&#65039; thank you so much for your thoughts! It certainly helps me a lot. So far I can only think of getting the MaiTai one, because DC doesn't ship to where I live. Although at the same time I'm a bit skeptical about the MaiTai one for 2 reasons so far.. [emoji52] 

1) I wanted to get one that would fit my B30 now and potentially when I get a K28 Sellier even though I might be able to use it with my Herbag 31 now if I got it. Unfortunately it seems like MaiTai don't do K28 size insert yet.. (Yes maybe I'm thinking too far &#128580 

2) the B30 ones, she doesn't do it in natural or the light grey.. I'm just not too sure about the 4 colors available as they are quite dark

Sigh [emoji15] maybe I needa do more research before deciding which one to get [emoji51]


----------



## Tinklemd

sonaale said:


> The SM at my local H store actually recommended an insert found at Container Store. Has anyone tried these inserts recently?




That is the one that I purchased and it is working out great.  My only concern at this point is color transfer to my lighter colored items.  I am less concerned about the outside but more the inner lining.  I aggressively rubbed some white toilet paper against and it may have shown an ever so slightly pink, but I will do it again.  It appears that they are sold out now since they clearanced them for $6.24 [emoji15]. 

The insert is very convenient to transfer from bag to bag.


----------



## Dluvch

tonkamama said:


> My *32K D&C insert with flexible ends in color red*. *D&C weights approx 7oz (almost 1/2 lb)* compares to MaiTai insert B30 only 4oz.
> 
> Very nice looking and well made D&C insert for more structure use.  Pockets are more sturdy, good for organizing if you carry lots of small items.  Size is slightly smaller so it fits well inside the K32.  It comes with a plastic liner in case of spillage.
> 
> I will report back when I receive the MaiTai insert for K32.



Ahhhh red, I could just stare at your gorgeous bag all day, oh back to the insert, yes it's great and no transfer per Connie!


----------



## rainscarrot

I have been looking for a bag insert for Lindy 30... just saw this shop on Etsy. Anyone has tried it before ? Looks pretty good altho pricy...

https://www.etsy.com/shop/DivideAndConquer?page=4


----------



## Blueboxes

If you read back on this thread, there are lots of posts regarding D&C.
I have one for my Evie and love it ! It's very well made and used to be customisable, but that may not be the case anymore. At any rate, they are totally awesome.


----------



## Blueboxes

Divide and Conquer Evie insert with custome pockets, fully packed.
Silk'in compact, Ulysse Pm, Bastia and Evelyne Cardholder. Pen, Lipstick, hand lotion and phone (goes into the empty slot)  and an Envirosac, in case of rain. I have a tiny pouch at the bottom for a few emergency supplies . Umbrella goes on top 
Love how everything is easy to grab out when needed &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Tinklemd

Blueboxes said:


> Divide and Conquer Evie insert with custome pockets, fully packed.
> 
> Silk'in compact, Ulysse Pm, Bastia and Evelyne Cardholder. Pen, Lipstick, hand lotion and phone (goes into the empty slot)  and an Envirosac, in case of rain. I have a tiny pouch at the bottom for a few emergency supplies . Umbrella goes on top
> 
> Love how everything is easy to grab out when needed [emoji173]&#65039;




Your evie is so neat and organized!  I was wondering though from the H perforations if you can see the liner color and would you suggest a liner that blends or contrasts?  Do you have a photo of yours from the front?  Thanks!


----------



## partialtopink

Update on my D&C: I've been using it for over a month now, and it's really helping to keep my B35 structured.  It does add some weight to the bag, however.  My B looks as great as the day I brought her home in October.


----------



## Blueboxes

Tinklemd said:


> Your evie is so neat and organized!  I was wondering though from the H perforations if you can see the liner color and would you suggest a liner that blends or contrasts?  Do you have a photo of yours from the front?  Thanks!



I went with Silvergrey , as it matches the Hardware, is light ( easier to find things in light bag insides ) and neutral. It would bother me if the red, wasn't the perfect match ( f.example). Will post pics in a sec.


----------



## tonkamama

I am reporting back that MaiTai insert for K32 weighing about the same as B30 approx 4oz.  Where as the K32 D&C insert approx 7oz.  My personal preference is using MaiTai for Birkin and D&C for Kelly as D&C is a bit heavier but since I can carry my Kelly using shoulder strap thus I have no issue with added weight of the bag insert.  HTH





 



tonkamama said:


> My *32K D&C insert with flexible ends in color red*. *D&C weights approx 7oz (almost 1/2 lb)* compares to MaiTai insert B30 only 4oz.
> 
> Very nice looking and well made D&C insert for more structure use.  Pockets are more sturdy, good for organizing if you carry lots of small items.  Size is slightly smaller so it fits well inside the K32.  It comes with a plastic liner in case of spillage.
> 
> I will report back when I receive the MaiTai insert for K32.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

nyetnof said:


> Hi xtnxtnxtn [emoji5]&#65039; thank you so much for your thoughts! It certainly helps me a lot. So far I can only think of getting the MaiTai one, because DC doesn't ship to where I live. Although at the same time I'm a bit skeptical about the MaiTai one for 2 reasons so far.. [emoji52]
> 
> 1) I wanted to get one that would fit my B30 now and potentially when I get a K28 Sellier even though I might be able to use it with my Herbag 31 now if I got it. Unfortunately it seems like MaiTai don't do K28 size insert yet.. (Yes maybe I'm thinking too far &#128580
> 
> 2) the B30 ones, she doesn't do it in natural or the light grey.. I'm just not too sure about the 4 colors available as they are quite dark
> 
> Sigh [emoji15] maybe I needa do more research before deciding which one to get [emoji51]




Yes Nyetnof. I did a little research for my tb too though not for the MaiTai inserts. Haven't used them yet but they're soft unlike those from D&C that are stiff and keeps the bags structured. You know what you can do? Find a courier company in the states that ships to your country. Have D&C ship it there. Like LBC and Johnny Air ships to the Philippines. Try FedEx dear if you really want the D&C insert. Good luck dear!


----------



## Tinklemd

Blueboxes said:


> I went with Silvergrey , as it matches the Hardware, is light ( easier to find things in light bag insides ) and neutral. It would bother me if the red, wasn't the perfect match ( f.example). Will post pics in a sec.




That is a good point if it's not a perfect match.  A touch of contrast is good.  Thanks!


----------



## Blueboxes

Tinklemd said:


> That is a good point if it's not a perfect match.  A touch of contrast is good.  Thanks!



I have been trying to upload a picture of the H section, but for some reasons can't get it to work. You can't really tell when you wear the bag, only when looking very closely, but it really doesn't show then either.


----------



## Tinklemd

Blueboxes said:


> I have been trying to upload a picture of the H section, but for some reasons can't get it to work. You can't really tell when you wear the bag, only when looking very closely, but it really doesn't show then either.




Thanks for your effort and advice! [emoji4]


----------



## Dluvch

pinkchampagne said:


> Update on my D&C: I've been using it for over a month now, and it's really helping to keep my B35 structured.  It does add some weight to the bag, however.  My B looks as great as the day I brought her home in October.


I have both Mai tai and D&C for my B togo bags.  I love both.  The D&C adds more structure and the Mai tai is so soft and plushy.


----------



## nyetnof

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Yes Nyetnof. I did a little research for my tb too though not for the MaiTai inserts. Haven't used them yet but they're soft unlike those from D&C that are stiff and keeps the bags structured. You know what you can do? Find a courier company in the states that ships to your country. Have D&C ship it there. Like LBC and Johnny Air ships to the Philippines. Try FedEx dear if you really want the D&C insert. Good luck dear!



Thanks again xtnxtnxtn [emoji120] I must say it's really difficult making up my mind sigh I'm still debating &#128580; I was really hoping that the MaiTai B30 insert would fit my Herbag 31 too but measurement wise it seems like the insert's depth would be too deep for my Herbag..

In order to being able to start using my Etoupe Togo B30 guess I might really just needa get the MaiTai one [emoji52] I was looking into the D&C ones but I have a bad feeling that the stiff edges might push against the bag and make permanent damages.. But the MaiTai one is really soft and I don't know how the Togo leather holds up &#129300;


----------



## tonkamama

nyetnof said:


> Thanks again xtnxtnxtn [emoji120] I must say it's really difficult making up my mind sigh I'm still debating &#128580; I was really hoping that the MaiTai B30 insert would fit my Herbag 31 too but measurement wise it seems like the insert's depth would be too deep for my Herbag..
> 
> In order to being able to start using my Etoupe Togo B30 guess I might really just needa get the MaiTai one [emoji52] I was looking into the D&C ones but I have a bad feeling that the stiff edges might push against the bag and make permanent damages.. But the MaiTai one is really soft and I don't know how the Togo leather holds up &#129300;



nyetnof ~ I have a MaiTai insert for my B30 Togo, very nice and works for me but you know the pockets are soft.   I am also thinking about getting the D&C for my B30.  I read on line that it comes with flexible ends so it may not be problem.

Please ... Anyone comments on the D&C flexible ends creating damage to the leather  while in storage??  TIA.


----------



## Dluvch

tonkamama said:


> nyetnof ~ I have a MaiTai insert for my B30 Togo, very nice and works for me but you know the pockets are soft.   I am also thinking about getting the D&C for my B30.  I read on line that it comes with flexible ends so it may not be problem.
> 
> Please ... Anyone comments on the D&C flexible ends creating damage to the leather  while in storage??  TIA.



No not at all I use it to store my Goldie togo B.  Just make sure to get the one with flexible edges. This is a pic of mine with D&C in it.


----------



## tonkamama

Dira919 said:


> No not at all I use it to store my Goldie togo B.  Just make sure to get the one with flexible edges. This is a pic of mine with D&C in it.



Thank you Dira!  So helpful!  I prefer to have both inserts for different purposes.  

We are Goldie Togo B twins


----------



## Dluvch

tonkamama said:


> Thank you Dira!  So helpful!  I prefer to have both inserts for different purposes.
> 
> We are Goldie Togo B twins



Yes I loveee your collection!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Dira919 said:


> No not at all I use it to store my Goldie togo B.  Just make sure to get the one with flexible edges. This is a pic of mine with D&C in it.



*Dira*, your Goldie togo looks great with your D&C insert in it. 

This is the way I will go for my next insert ~ thanks for the tip about buying the one with FLEXIBLE edges.


----------



## Dluvch

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Dira*, your Goldie togo looks great with your D&C insert in it.
> 
> This is the way I will go for my next insert ~ thanks for the tip about buying the one with FLEXIBLE edges.



Your welcome, just for reference I also attached a pic of holding the bag so you guys can see there is nothing poking through. It really does fit perfectly in the bag and helps the bag keep its structure and stand straight up.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Dira919 said:


> Your welcome, just for reference I also attached a pic of holding the bag so you guys can see there is nothing poking through. It really does fit perfectly in the bag and helps the bag keep its structure and stand straight up.



Great pic, *Dira*! WIll you please ID your sweater? Love it.


----------



## Dluvch

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great pic, *Dira*! WIll you please ID your sweater? Love it.



Ah, thank you my friend.  This pic definitely belongs in the cheap clothes with your Birkin thread, it's from express and was on sale for $19.99 last year.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Dira919 said:


> Ah, thank you my friend.  This pic definitely belongs in the cheap clothes with your Birkin thread, it's from express and was on sale for $19.99 last year.



*Dira*, that sweater looks like it set you back hundreds ~ a great buy!

Now back to topic, promise.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

tonkamama said:


> nyetnof ~ I have a MaiTai insert for my B30 Togo, very nice and works for me but you know the pockets are soft.   I am also thinking about getting the D&C for my B30.  I read on line that it comes with flexible ends so it may not be problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Please ... Anyone comments on the D&C flexible ends creating damage to the leather  while in storage??  TIA.




Tonkamama.. Yup, she has options if you want an insert with flexible ends. D&C's would definitely make your B's more structured. I have a MaiTai for my Bolide and also for my Kelly but has not taken them out since the inserts came. I got an insert from D&C for my toolbox with flexible ends, so far it's not damaging the leather bec the ends doesn't push through the leather part of the bag and I would suggest you get one from D&C if you want the structured look.

Thanks for letting me share my insights![emoji179][emoji177]


----------



## Dluvch

ty my friend. 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Dira*, that sweater looks like it set you back hundreds ~ a great buy!
> 
> Now back to topic, promise.


----------



## tonkamama

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Tonkamama.. Yup, she has options if you want an insert with flexible ends. D&C's would definitely make your B's more structured. I have a MaiTai for my Bolide and also for my Kelly but has not taken them out since the inserts came. I got an insert from D&C for my toolbox with flexible ends, so far it's not damaging the leather bec the ends doesn't push through the leather part of the bag and I would suggest you get one from D&C if you want the structured look.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my insights![emoji179][emoji177]



Thank you xtnxtnxtn, I bought the D&C (flexible) for my K32 and I love it.  Was afraid the harder edges going to create permanent marks over a lone period time.  After reading yours (and dira919) comments, I feel much better using the D&C insert with flexible ends inside my H bags.  

Will order one for my black B30..  Will ask for the black color too...


----------



## Crocodiva

Dira919 said:


> No not at all I use it to store my Goldie togo B.  Just make sure to get the one with flexible edges. This is a pic of mine with D&C in it.




I have this bag too...can you tell me which insert will work for b30 I have Kelly 28 sellier too, will it work for this to? Or do I need a different insert


----------



## Dluvch

Crocodiva said:


> I have this bag too...can you tell me which insert will work for b30 I have Kelly 28 sellier too, will it work for this to? Or do I need a different insert



I think you need to ask Connie at D&C what size is best for those as I don't have a 30 or kelly. I only have 35.


----------



## Crocodiva

Dira919 said:


> I think you need to ask Connie at D&C what size is best for those as I don't have a 30 or kelly. I only have 35.




Ok thanks...also anyone have any insight on maitai
Site it says you need a password? Thanks


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Crocodiva said:


> Ok thanks...also anyone have any insight on maitai
> Site it says you need a password? Thanks



Was just on the D&C and MaiTai sites and I didn't need a password ~ maybe I read your post wrong or maybe you just need to register. Hope this helps.


----------



## tonkamama

Crocodiva said:


> I have this bag too...can you tell me which insert will work for b30 I have Kelly 28 sellier too, will it work for this to? Or do I need a different insert



This is reply on your question regarding D&C insert.  

I ordered one for my K32 (flexible ends), perfect fit.

Under "search in this shop", enter Kelly 28 or Birkin 30, it will link you to the correct size.

For your Gold B30, I suggest the color "nutmeg", please look up her website for actual color image to be sure that is your prefer color to match with gold B.  HTH


As for MaiTai, looks like now you need to login I would say it could be a website error.  You may email her directly so she can assist you over the email. Mai Tai is super responsive ...  Love her service.  &#128149;


----------



## Julide

*Hi all!!**long time no post*:shame:*Adding to the list now!! I hope I have added everything...*

*Bag Insert List:*

*Birkin 40* 
For Organization: MaiTai 35, Samorga B 40
For Structure:  Samorga B 40

*Birkin 35* 
For Organization: Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF, MaiTai 35, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus jumbo, PurseN M, D&C 12.5 x 6.25 x 6H, Clover Sac Emma 28
For Structure:  Purse to go Large, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', Chameleon Structured Extra Large, D&C 12.5 x 6.25 x 6H

*Birkin 30* 
For Organization: Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag PM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, Med. size Baginizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Mai Tai B30, Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, D&C 10.5 (l) x 5 (h) x 5.25 (w), Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case

*Birkin 25* 
For Organization: Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer
For Structure:  D&C XS regular width organizer

*HAC 36*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*HAC 32* 
For Organization: Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
For Structure:  D&C 11.5"L x 5.25"W x 6"H., 

*HAC 28* 
For Organization: Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
For Structure:   Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H

*Bolide 37* 
For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Bolide 31* 
For Organization: Fouri bag SM, Mai Tai B31
For Structure: 

*Bolide 27*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Web II*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Marwari PM* 
For Organization: D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
For Structure:   D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom

*Marwari GM*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Jypsiere* 
For Organization: Fourbi
For Structure: 

*Lindy 34* 
For Organization: Fourbi GM
For Structure:  D&C 12.5 (l) x 5.5 (w) x 5 (h)

*Lindy 30* 
For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size, BABCIM 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H, D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5'', Clover Sac Emma 22
For Structure:  D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5'', Clover Sac Emma 22

*Lindy 26* 
For Organization: Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 37*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 40*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 35*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay PM*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Picotin TGM* 
For Organization: Purseket LRG
For Structure: 

*Picotin GM* 
For Organization: Purseket Med,
For Structure: 

*Picotin MM* 
For Organization:VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin
For Structure:  D&C 7 (l) x 5.5 (w) x 5 (h)

*Picotin PM* 
For Organization: Small Chameleon UN, Samorga, Mai Tai Picotin PM
For Structure: 

*Victoria*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Victoria Elan*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Double Sens* 
For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7'', Mai Tai B35
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''

*Garden Party 36* 
For Organization: Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H,  Purse to go extra jumbo size
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H, Chamelon Inserts Extra Large Measures 12"L x 6"W x 7"H,  Purse to go extra jumbo size

*Garden Party* 
For Organization: Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6, MaiTai 35
For Structure: 

*Garden Party TPM* 
For Organization: VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)
For Structure: 

*Evelyne GM* 
For Organization: Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med
For Structure: 

*Evelyne MM* 
For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace
For Structure: 

*Evelyne PM* 
For Organization: VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN, Purse To Go, Fourbi PM, PurseN M, Tintamar VIP 1, Tapp C., D&C
For Structure:  Purse to go Lrg, PurseN M, LV toiletry pouch 26, Tapp C., D&C

*Plume Elan* 
For Organization: Chameleon SM
For Structure: 

*Plume 28* 
For Organization: Chameleon Med
For Structure:  47thHeaven 9.5"L x 3.5"W x 5.5"H or 9"L x 3"W x 5"H

*Plume 32* 
For Organization: Fouri bag LG
For Structure: 

*Whitebus*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Market* 
For Organization: D&C custom oval 5"
For Structure:  D&C custom oval 5"

*Vespa* 
For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN)
For Structure: 

*Trim 31*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Trim 35*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai Cut 40*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai Cut 32*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Kelly 40* 
For Organization: LRG Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Kelly 35* 
For Organization: SM Muji, D&C 12.5" x 4.75" x 5"H
For Structure:  D&C 12.5" x 4.75" x 5"H 

*Kelly 32* 
For Organization: Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H, PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi GM, Fourbi PM, for 32 sellier D&C 28 cm Kelly insert, PurseN M, Mai Tai K32
For Structure:  D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H

*Kelly 28* 
For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM
For Structure: 

*Kelly 25*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Berline Mini* 
For Organization: Chameleon SM UN
For Structure: 

*Toolbox 26* 
For Organization:  D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
For Structure:  D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H 

*Toolbox 26 *
For Organization:  D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
For Structure:  D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H

*SO Kelly 26*
For Organization: Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case
For Structure: D&C Oval, Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case

*SO Kelly 22*
For Organization:
For Structure: D&C Oval

*Dalvy*
For Organization: Mai Tai B31
For Structure: Mai Tai B31


*To all who have contributed!! Let me know if I have missed anything or something else needs to be added to the list!*


----------



## ice75

Dira919 said:


> No not at all I use it to store my Goldie togo B.  Just make sure to get the one with flexible edges. This is a pic of mine with D&C in it.



Hi Dira919,
I'm now viewing the D&C website,do you mean choose the option as Elastic Loop?What colour did you buy for your B Gold?

I have not purchase my bag but will like to know more info for the purse insert first.


----------



## Tinklemd

Crocodiva said:


> Ok thanks...also anyone have any insight on maitai
> Site it says you need a password? Thanks




Looks like she is not shipping orders until 1/27 and you need to enter the password BROWSE and agree to that ship time.


----------



## Tinklemd

Sharing some thoughts that may be helpful...  I just received my MaiTai organizer today.  It came neatly wrapped in tissue paper:




Since it is not stiff and structured, I can already see that placing items in and out of the pockets may make the side flop over.  The material is very soft and it will serve to organize and protect the inside of the bag.  I am not as concerned about structure with my B30s because I don't feel that it slouches like the B35s.




Three years ago I bought my D&C with flexible ends for my gold B35.  It is khaki with leopard pockets and I feel matches my bag well.  It gives structure but I do find some of the pockets a bit restricting.  I store my bag laying on the side with the insert and air filled stuffing to keep its shape. 





I recently bought one from the Container Store that I posted about earlier in this thread.  It has stiff sides and 2 flat pockets on the outside and room for expansion.  I like how the pockets on the inside have elastic to mold to your items.  Someone asked me about color transfer of red and I am not sure if that will be an issue.  Also there are zippers on the outside which some may be concerned about scratching the interior of the bag.  I've used it for a couple weeks without issue.  




In terms of value, MaiTai was about $100, D&C is likely about $100 (when I bought it, I got 2 for $120 inclusive of shipping. She has raised her prices quite a bit since that time).  And the Container Store bag organizer was a whopping $12.50!   These options are all much cheaper than a canvas fourbi or a silk fourbi ($1225 US). I would think that the fourbis would also slouch or fall in when items are placed in it.  Hope this helps!  Happy hunting for the perfect bag organizer! [emoji4]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^^*Julide,* thanks for keeping US organized about organizers! 

I think that I will try the D&C organizer that I can double up and use for my K32 and B30. 

Like my B35s with more structure so I am probably going to try D&C for these too.


----------



## Dluvch

ice75 said:


> Hi Dira919,
> I'm now viewing the D&C website,do you mean choose the option as Elastic Loop?What colour did you buy for your B Gold?
> 
> I have not purchase my bag but will like to know more info for the purse insert first.



I got the nutmeg color for my Goldie.  The flexible ends is the one I got.


----------



## ice75

Dira919 said:


> I got the nutmeg color for my Goldie.  The flexible ends is the one I got.



Dira919,
In the website under the option,it states elastic loop.Is that considered as flexible ends?


----------



## Dluvch

ice75 said:


> Dira919,
> In the website under the option,it states elastic loop.Is that considered as flexible ends?



See reply below, yes you need to get the specs that tonkamom outlined and the one that says flexible ends.


----------



## Dluvch

ice75 said:


> Dira919,
> In the website under the option,it states elastic loop.Is that considered as flexible ends?



Oh I'm so sorry I just checked, yes the option you need to choose is flexible ends.


----------



## Dluvch

Purse ORGANIZER insert Shaper / With stiff bottom & 1 extra option/ 12.5" x 6.25" x 6"H /STURDY/You Choose Color / fits Birkin 35 / snug fit  This is the specs I used for my Goldie 35 togo Birkin. Then I selected flexible ends option.


----------



## ice75

Dira919 said:


> Purse ORGANIZER insert Shaper / With stiff bottom & 1 extra option/ 12.5" x 6.25" x 6"H /STURDY/You Choose Color / fits Birkin 35 / snug fit  This is the specs I used for my Goldie 35 togo Birkin. Then I selected flexible ends option.



Ok thks Dira919!U are such a darling!!


----------



## lipeach21

Tinklemd, what color is your b and what color is the maitai insert? I plan on getting maitai inserts too.  Did you get regular shipping with limited tracking from her? I plan on getting maitai too but waiting for her to have the insert for b25 so I can order b23 and b30 in one shipment. I'm debating between the lilac and rose for my blue electric.  Thanks


----------



## Tinklemd

lipeach21 said:


> Tinklemd, what color is your b and what color is the maitai insert? I plan on getting maitai inserts too.  Did you get regular shipping with limited tracking from her? I plan on getting maitai too but waiting for her to have the insert for b25 so I can order b23 and b30 in one shipment. I'm debating between the lilac and rose for my blue electric.  Thanks




Hi lipeach21. The photo shows the rose colored insert in B30 blue electric.  I did get regular shopping and it arrived in about 8 days.  I also ordered some other items in a variety of colors so can post a color comparison when I receive them if you'd like.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

tonkamama said:


> Thank you xtnxtnxtn, I bought the D&C (flexible) for my K32 and I love it.  Was afraid the harder edges going to create permanent marks over a lone period time.  After reading yours (and dira919) comments, I feel much better using the D&C insert with flexible ends inside my H bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Will order one for my black B30..  Will ask for the black color too...




Tonkamama. Great choice. For some reason I just find it hard to use a bag with dark colored lining. Good thing that the Birkin has a wide opening. My wallets, make-up pouches and other stuff are always in bright colors. 

You're lucky that D&C can ship to you. I'm not from the US so my inserts from Connie has to be shipped to a courier who in turn ships it to me. Takes a while..

A note from Connie of D&C that came with my insert says- Happy organizing!![emoji8]


----------



## tonkamama

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Tonkamama. Great choice. For some reason I just find it hard to use a bag with dark colored lining. Good thing that the Birkin has a wide opening. My wallets, make-up pouches and other stuff are always in bright colors.
> 
> You're lucky that D&C can ship to you. I'm not from the US so my inserts from Connie has to be shipped to a courier who in turn ships it to me. Takes a while..
> 
> A note from Connie of D&C that came with my insert says- Happy organizing!![emoji8]




xtnxtnxtn ~ Thanks for mentioning darker color insert makes harder to find things inside 

I am a match match kinda person, I know I know, I am totally not practical when it comes to these kinda things ...hehe   ...

Connie makes good handbag inserts...hope she will some day ship her wonderful products overseas.


----------



## tonkamama

Tinklemd said:


> Hi lipeach21. The photo shows the rose colored insert in B30 blue electric.  I did get regular shopping and it arrived in about 8 days.  I also ordered some other items in a variety of colors so can post a color comparison when I receive them if you'd like.




Tinklemd ~ appreciate your earlier posting w/ detail photos, so helpful..


----------



## Dluvch

ice75 said:


> Ok thks Dira919!U are such a darling!!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

tonkamama said:


> xtnxtnxtn ~ Thanks for mentioning darker color insert makes harder to find things inside
> 
> 
> 
> I am a match match kinda person, I know I know, I am totally not practical when it comes to these kinda things ...hehe   ...
> 
> 
> 
> Connie makes good handbag inserts...hope she will some day ship her wonderful products overseas.




I too am so matchy-matchy!! Haha!! Once I went to Japan and rented a pocket wifi. I was using my Lindy back then, and so we went and toured Mt. Fuji.. The whole time I thought I left my pocket wifi at the hotel. I wasn't able to post pictures!! Went back to the hotel and found the thing in my bag![emoji24][emoji22][emoji25]


----------



## Tinklemd

Blueboxes said:


> The only thing I don't like about D&C is the fact that it is almost too stiff and you can see the bulge, where it ends. Not sure this is good for the bag longterm, but I don't store her like that and only wear her occasionally (still too precious about her).
> 
> I asked Mai Tai and there will be an insert for the Evie in the future and I think I might try it for the softness factor.
> 
> Otherwise happy with my purchase.




Are you still seeing bulges where the insert ends?  Someone had mentioned a flexible/soft option but I wasn't sure if that was also referring to the evie insert.  Thanks!


----------



## Tinklemd

tonkamama said:


> Tinklemd ~ appreciate your earlier posting w/ detail photos, so helpful..




You're welcome, tonkamama! [emoji4]


----------



## sonaale

For those who have ordered from D & C, how do you select the color? Maybe it's because I was trying to place an order from my phone, but I couldn't figure it out. Sorry for the silly question


----------



## Tinklemd

sonaale said:


> For those who have ordered from D & C, how do you select the color? Maybe it's because I was trying to place an order from my phone, but I couldn't figure it out. Sorry for the silly question




You have to email/leave comments with your color selection.


----------



## Blueboxes

Tinklemd said:


> Are you still seeing bulges where the insert ends?  Someone had mentioned a flexible/soft option but I wasn't sure if that was also referring to the evie insert.  Thanks!



Yup, still a little dip, but it does t seem to hurt the bag...but longterm I am not sure.
Waiting patiently for Mai Tai.


----------



## tonkamama

sonaale said:


> For those who have ordered from D & C, how do you select the color? Maybe it's because I was trying to place an order from my phone, but I couldn't figure it out. Sorry for the silly question



You put down your color selection under the "note to seller" when you ready to check out on her Etsy store.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

tonkamama said:


> *You put down your color selection under the "note to seller" when you ready to check out on her Etsy store*.



+1, just received a reply to my email from D&C and that is exactly what was stated.


----------



## Tinklemd

Blueboxes said:


> Yup, still a little dip, but it does t seem to hurt the bag...but longterm I am not sure.
> 
> Waiting patiently for Mai Tai.




Just ordered the evie PM organizer without the top stabilizer and will let you know how it feels/fits at the top!  My thought is that since the evie in Clemence and Epsom supple are soft and tall, that the softer MaiTai may flip over.  The D&C will give the bag some structure and not make it look "bumpy"? Just my thoughts...


----------



## Blueboxes

Tinklemd said:


> Just ordered the evie PM organizer without the top stabilizer and will let you know how it feels/fits at the top!  My thought is that since the evie in Clemence and Epsom supple are soft and tall, that the softer MaiTai may flip over.  The D&C will give the bag some structure and not make it look "bumpy"? Just my thoughts...



Just tried to message you, but your mailbox is full , lol
Yeah, you might be right with flopping over of MaiTai...will wait how yours turns out, so please share pictures and let me know xxx


----------



## Tinklemd

Blueboxes said:


> Just tried to message you, but your mailbox is full , lol
> 
> Yeah, you might be right with flopping over of MaiTai...will wait how yours turns out, so please share pictures and let me know xxx




I just erased all my messages. [emoji4] Will share when it arrives!


----------



## christymarie340

Tinklemd said:


> For my gold B I got tan in the D&C so I wouldn't be able to tell if there were color issues, as the are close in color.
> 
> I am wondering what color I should get for versatility to use in my RT, BE, anemone and argile colored bags.  Is there a safe color?  I like the rose color.




Tinklemd would your mind posting a pic of the insert in your gold B? Is the tan the linen color? Edit: just found one, never mind! [emoji4]


----------



## christymarie340

Dira919 said:


> I got the nutmeg color for my Goldie.  The flexible ends is the one I got.




Would you mind posting a pic Dira? Curious how the nutmeg looks with the gold!


----------



## Tinklemd

christymarie340 said:


> Tinklemd would your mind posting a pic of the insert in your gold B? Is the tan the linen color? Edit: just found one, never mind! [emoji4]




I am curious how nutmeg looks now!  Mine is the khaki color with leopard pockets [emoji4].


----------



## Dluvch

christymarie340 said:


> Would you mind posting a pic Dira? Curious how the nutmeg looks with the gold!



I will definitely post a pic when my goldie arrives back from the H spa.


----------



## Tinklemd

lipeach21 said:


> Tinklemd, what color is your b and what color is the maitai insert? I plan on getting maitai inserts too.  Did you get regular shipping with limited tracking from her? I plan on getting maitai too but waiting for her to have the insert for b25 so I can order b23 and b30 in one shipment. I'm debating between the lilac and rose for my blue electric.  Thanks




Here's a pic of the different colors along side the BE.  Lilac is definitely darker.




And here is a pic comparing the 3 colors:




Hope that helps!!


----------



## lipeach21

Thanks for the pic tinklemd. The colors in the pic seems lighter than I imagine.  Can you specify what color is where on the be pic?  Thanks


----------



## Tinklemd

lipeach21 said:


> Thanks for the pic tinklemd. The colors in the pic seems lighter than I imagine.  Can you specify what color is where on the be pic?  Thanks




I labeled the colors:



The top part of the photo appears lighter due to lighting from the window.  I would say that the bottom where I labeled the rose more captures how the color appears.




Hope this helps with your decision!  I do think that both the grid and the lilac have a richer color.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Tinklemd said:


> I labeled the colors:
> 
> View attachment 3254528
> 
> The top part of the photo appears lighter due to lighting from the window.  I would say that the bottom where I labeled the rose more captures how the color appears.
> 
> View attachment 3254529
> 
> 
> Hope this helps with your decision!  I do think that both the grid and the lilac have a richer color.




Hi tinklemd. I have the lilac insert for my iris Kelly and taupe for my gold bolide. The inserts are soft, and the material is lush. Haven't taken them out since..


----------



## lipeach21

Thanks for the pic tinklemd. I've decided to get rose and lilac.


----------



## Tinklemd

lipeach21 said:


> Thanks for the pic tinklemd. I've decided to get rose and lilac.




You're welcome, lipeach21! [emoji5]&#65039;.


----------



## Tinklemd

Blueboxes said:


> Just tried to message you, but your mailbox is full , lol
> 
> Yeah, you might be right with flopping over of MaiTai...will wait how yours turns out, so please share pictures and let me know xxx




Just received my evie D&C insert.  She made it and delivered it fast!!  4 days from order to receiving it.  I gave her dimensions to my bearn wallet and it is a snug fit.  The soft top does not poke out and is stiff enough to stay upright.  Looks like it will help a lot with keeping things in order rather than jumbled up in the evie.  I am very pleased with it!  Colors: fuschia with blue pockets in BE evelyne.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 pic with few items



	

		
			
		

		
	
 pic with makeup bag and shawl with Maitai shawl pochette beside the insert.  

Hope that helps!

Also I decided on a fuschia insert so it would subtly contrast and show through the perforations.


----------



## tonkamama

Wow so pretty!  &#128149;



Tinklemd said:


> Just received my evie D&C insert.  She made it and delivered it fast!!  4 days from order to receiving it.  I gave her dimensions to my bearn wallet and it is a snug fit.  The soft top does not poke out and is stiff enough to stay upright.  Looks like it will help a lot with keeping things in order rather than jumbled up in the evie.  I am very pleased with it!  Colors: fuschia with blue pockets in BE evelyne.
> 
> View attachment 3257872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic with few items
> 
> View attachment 3257873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic with makeup bag and shawl with Maitai shawl pochette beside the insert.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Also I decided on a fuschia insert so it would subtly contrast and show through the perforations.
> 
> View attachment 3257879


----------



## Tinklemd

Thanks, tonkamama!! Pink and blues seem to be my color recently.  [emoji170][emoji178][emoji170][emoji178][emoji170]


----------



## Blueboxes

Tinklemd said:


> Just received my evie D&C insert.  She made it and delivered it fast!!  4 days from order to receiving it.  I gave her dimensions to my bearn wallet and it is a snug fit.  The soft top does not poke out and is stiff enough to stay upright.  Looks like it will help a lot with keeping things in order rather than jumbled up in the evie.  I am very pleased with it!  Colors: fuschia with blue pockets in BE evelyne.
> 
> View attachment 3257872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic with few items
> 
> View attachment 3257873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic with makeup bag and shawl with Maitai shawl pochette beside the insert.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Also I decided on a fuschia insert so it would subtly contrast and show through the perforations.
> 
> View attachment 3257879



OMG, that is gorgeous !!!!!!!!!!
Can you show me when it's button is closed, if there is an indent at all or if it just bends with the bag ? Please 
Love your Shawl Pochette .... Wish I had money for shawl ... I love shawls !!! So many things to buy ...


----------



## Tinklemd

Blueboxes said:


> OMG, that is gorgeous !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Can you show me when it's button is closed, if there is an indent at all or if it just bends with the bag ? Please
> 
> Love your Shawl Pochette .... Wish I had money for shawl ... I love shawls !!! So many things to buy ...




Thanks! Sure!

The more stuff that's in there it becomes thicker.

Here is a shot with my makeup bag in:




And here is it with makeup bag out.
Both are buttoned.




There is no indentation.  I did look where my wallet ends and it may indent there depending on how much stuff I have in there.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Blueboxes

Tinklemd said:


> Thanks! Sure!
> 
> The more stuff that's in there it becomes thicker.
> 
> Here is a shot with my makeup bag in:
> 
> View attachment 3257992
> 
> 
> And here is it with makeup bag out.
> Both are buttoned.
> 
> View attachment 3257993
> 
> 
> There is no indentation.  I did look where my wallet ends and it may indent there depending on how much stuff I have in there.  Hope that helps!



Thank you kindly , I am convinced now ))
Must get one with the soft top option.
Great colour combo, totally love it &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## rclimbing

Tinklemd said:


> Just ordered the evie PM organizer without the top stabilizer and will let you know how it feels/fits at the top!  My thought is that since the evie in Clemence and Epsom supple are soft and tall, that the softer MaiTai may flip over.  The D&C will give the bag some structure and not make it look "bumpy"? Just my thoughts...




Tinklemd do you have the dimensions for the evie pm organizer you ordered?  Love how it fits your evie! TIA


----------



## Dluvch

Tinklemd said:


> Thanks! Sure!
> 
> The more stuff that's in there it becomes thicker.
> 
> Here is a shot with my makeup bag in:
> 
> View attachment 3257992
> 
> 
> And here is it with makeup bag out.
> Both are buttoned.
> 
> View attachment 3257993
> 
> 
> There is no indentation.  I did look where my wallet ends and it may indent there depending on how much stuff I have in there.  Hope that helps!



This is my next bag, I love the Evie!


----------



## rclimbing

MrsOwen3 said:


> Just wanted to weigh in here on the Samorga felt insert. I ordered a light gray for my Etain Kelly 35cm retourne and while it's lightweight and solidly made, it feels a touch too tight inside the bag and was making a slight bulge along the seams when I loaded it up yesterday. I don't feel confident using it as I would be worried about distorting the bag or creating impression marks. It seems like it would be a great option if it was a cm smaller all around.
> 
> I'm going to try Mai Tai if she's got the store open. I loved my Divide and Conquer for my HAC but it's heavy. I want to keep my Kelly as light as possible.



I had the same problem with the Samorga felt insert for my kelly as well.  It felt tight and difficult to close at the top.  Which organizer did you end up using for the kelly?


----------



## MSO13

rclimbing said:


> I had the same problem with the Samorga felt insert for my kelly as well.  It felt tight and difficult to close at the top.  Which organizer did you end up using for the kelly?




I ended buying both the Mai Tai which flops over and the Divide and Conquer. I alternate them depending on what I'm carrying. The Mai Tai should really be called a bag liner. She added some instructions for using it but I don't find the pocket sizes useful. If I were traveling though I'd bring that one though as the DC is heavy and you can feel it by the end of the day.


----------



## Tinklemd

Blueboxes said:


> Thank you kindly , I am convinced now ))
> 
> Must get one with the soft top option.
> 
> Great colour combo, totally love it [emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks for your advice on the evie insert!  



rclimbing said:


> Tinklemd do you have the dimensions for the evie pm organizer you ordered?  Love how it fits your evie! TIA









Dira919 said:


> This is my next bag, I love the Evie!




It's a great hands free bag that you don't have to be as "gentle" with unlike the Constance mini or berline.


----------



## rclimbing

MrsOwen3 said:


> I ended buying both the Mai Tai which flops over and the Divide and Conquer. I alternate them depending on what I'm carrying. The Mai Tai should really be called a bag liner. She added some instructions for using it but I don't find the pocket sizes useful. If I were traveling though I'd bring that one though as the DC is heavy and you can feel it by the end of the day.




Thanks, good to know on the Mai Tai. Looking for more structure on my bag insert so might take a look at the DC.


----------



## rclimbing

Tinklemd said:


> Thanks for your advice on the evie insert!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great hands free bag that you don't have to be as "gentle" with unlike the Constance mini or berline.




Thanks!


----------



## joanneminnie

I ordered Samorga insert on 1/24 but haven't heard anything at all since then. Wondering how long does it take usually?


----------



## rclimbing

joanneminnie said:


> I ordered Samorga insert on 1/24 but haven't heard anything at all since then. Wondering how long does it take usually?



I've ordered from Samorga for my Kelly and Neverfull.  It takes forever to get here, I believe it was like 6 weeks before I got my inserts.  They ship from Korea.  The inserts are very well made though.


----------



## joanneminnie

rclimbing said:


> I've ordered from Samorga for my Kelly and Neverfull.  It takes forever to get here, I believe it was like 6 weeks before I got my inserts.  They ship from Korea.  The inserts are very well made though.




Thanks rclimbing! I should have ordered more if I knew they took this long  I wanted to order one and try it out first. I sent them an email and waiting for them to get back to me.


----------



## christymarie340

Tinklemd said:


> I am curious how nutmeg looks now!  Mine is the khaki color with leopard pockets [emoji4].




Just an update, I went ahead and ordered the nutmeg. My B is not gold but estruque, HTH!


----------



## grapegravity

joanneminnie said:


> I ordered Samorga insert on 1/24 but haven't heard anything at all since then. Wondering how long does it take usually?


It took 3 weeks for me to receive my B35, K28, neverfull and antigona inserts from samorga...  And I just emailed them for a custom order of evelyne insert...


----------



## Tinklemd

rclimbing said:


> I've ordered from Samorga for my Kelly and Neverfull.  It takes forever to get here, I believe it was like 6 weeks before I got my inserts.  They ship from Korea.  The inserts are very well made though.




Wow!  That is a long time.
Did you order the thicker one or regular? Does it provide good support for your K and Neverfull?  Thanks!!


----------



## Tinklemd

christymarie340 said:


> Just an update, I went ahead and ordered the nutmeg. My B is not gold but estruque, HTH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259920




Thanks for your photo&#65281;  Hope you love it! [emoji4]


----------



## Tinklemd

grapegravity said:


> It took 3 weeks for me to receive my B35, K28, neverfull and antigona inserts from samorga...  And I just emailed them for a custom order of evelyne insert...




I'd like to know how you like your evie insert when it arrives!  Are you happy with the B and Neverfull inserts?  Did you get the thicker one and does it function well for structure?  Thanks!


----------



## grapegravity

Tinklemd said:


> I'd like to know how you like your evie insert when it arrives!  Are you happy with the B and Neverfull inserts?  Did you get the thicker one and does it function well for structure?  Thanks!



I got the thinner ones with ipad pocket and no divider inside the insert.
I have been using them for a few years and it doesnt loose its shape and i'm very pleased with the felt material since its durable and lightweight.
I'll let you know how evie insert works once I receive it. I'm also thinking to get one done for my jyp 28 but I have to figure out the dimension first.


----------



## nyetnof

With all the info and few of your helps, I finally ordered a Rose MaiTai insert for my B30 [emoji5]&#65039; 

My BFms opinion really helped too! He said better to have a softer insert/bag liner first and let my B wear naturally as how the Togo leather is suppose to first then later on if I really need some help with holding the bag's structure, I can then order the DC one [emoji41]

Can't wait for to arrive so I can wear my Etoupe B30 out for the very first time [emoji33][emoji123]


----------



## rclimbing

Tinklemd said:


> Wow!  That is a long time.
> Did you order the thicker one or regular? Does it provide good support for your K and Neverfull?  Thanks!!



I got the regular which is pretty thick already. I really like it for the neverful GM, however not as much for the kelly. It's been designed to fit tight in the bag with not much room to spare.  Makes closing the kelly hard and scrunches up the sides of the insert. I would do a custom order and make it a CM smaller all around.  It is a well made insert and very sturdy. Does not fold over and sits upright.


----------



## fresher

hello, does anyone have a lindy bag insert from D&C?

I ordered 2, 1 was randomly found on Etsy ), and the other was ordered from Samorga,
No matter which one I put into my lindy, it's very hard to use the handles and use as a handbag because the middle part is still too hard for a lindy to fold naturally like one without .
It has strange crease on the bag when using as a handbag and I have to use a bit pressure to keep two handles stay together, and it looks hurt... 

I'm thinking to get 1 from D&C because it has a lot positive feedback. If anyone could share their lindy bag insert experiences here would be great.

Please please help..

Many thanks :worthy:


----------



## nyetnof

fresher said:


> hello, does anyone have a lindy bag insert from D&C?
> 
> I ordered 2, 1 was randomly found on Etsy ), and the other was ordered from Samorga,
> No matter which one I put into my lindy, it's very hard to use the handles and use as a handbag because the middle part is still too hard for a lindy to fold naturally like one without .
> It has strange crease on the bag when using as a handbag and I have to use a bit pressure to keep two handles stay together, and it looks hurt...
> 
> I'm thinking to get 1 from D&C because it has a lot positive feedback. If anyone could share their lindy bag insert experiences here would be great.
> 
> Please please help..
> 
> Many thanks :worthy:




Don't know about the D&C ones but someone here shared that a certain MaiTai one fits certain size Lindy. Maybe check on the MT site too [emoji5]&#65039; 

Downside is that MT ones are more like bag liners. Hope this helps [emoji176]


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

fresher said:


> hello, does anyone have a lindy bag insert from D&C?
> 
> I ordered 2, 1 was randomly found on Etsy ), and the other was ordered from Samorga,
> No matter which one I put into my lindy, it's very hard to use the handles and use as a handbag because the middle part is still too hard for a lindy to fold naturally like one without .
> It has strange crease on the bag when using as a handbag and I have to use a bit pressure to keep two handles stay together, and it looks hurt...
> 
> I'm thinking to get 1 from D&C because it has a lot positive feedback. If anyone could share their lindy bag insert experiences here would be great.
> 
> Please please help..
> 
> Many thanks :worthy:




Fresher, I have a 30 and a 34. True, you can't find a right insert for it, I tried from Samorga. Left it boxy and not folding like a fortune cookie. Stopped searching.. I keep my stuff to a minimum and use a larger make-up pouch instead for my things... Just my dogon wallet and 2 make up pouches for my small stuff.


----------



## tonkamama

fresher said:


> hello, does anyone have a lindy bag insert from D&C?
> 
> I ordered 2, 1 was randomly found on Etsy ), and the other was ordered from Samorga,
> No matter which one I put into my lindy, it's very hard to use the handles and use as a handbag because the middle part is still too hard for a lindy to fold naturally like one without .
> It has strange crease on the bag when using as a handbag and I have to use a bit pressure to keep two handles stay together, and it looks hurt...
> 
> I'm thinking to get 1 from D&C because it has a lot positive feedback. If anyone could share their lindy bag insert experiences here would be great.
> 
> Please please help..
> 
> Many thanks :worthy:



Maybe you can send the poster a pm for her lindy insert?  

http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29629084&postcount=1235


----------



## tonkamama

nyetnof said:


> With all the info and few of your helps, I finally ordered a Rose MaiTai insert for my B30 [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> My BFms opinion really helped too! He said better to have a softer insert/bag liner first and let my B wear naturally as how the Togo leather is suppose to first then later on if I really need some help with holding the bag's structure, I can then order the DC one [emoji41]
> 
> Can't wait for to arrive so I can wear my Etoupe B30 out for the very first time [emoji33][emoji123]



Exactly my plan, just ordered a DC insert for my B30 .  FYI MT 30 insert comes with a "pillow" so you can leave it inside your B30 while in storage to keep the shape.


----------



## tramcaro

My Samorga insert just arrived!  Can't wait to test it out and report back!


----------



## StyleEyes

StyleEyes said:


> I got the Purse to Go jumbo size organizer for my Speedy 30 but I didnt really like it. I felt the base was too narrow for the bag and it was always slipping around.
> When I got my Lindy 30, I tried it in her and wow...PERFECT fit!  It goes all the way up to the top of the bag, but doesn't hinder opening/closing. It completely protects the inside of my very light colored Lindy. The organizer is also soft enough that it still allows the bag to bend like it should but strong enough that my heavy things inside dont make the side compartment flop inwards.
> 
> I highly recommend it!  Although I do wish I had gotten a prettier color (brown to match my speedy interior)!
> 
> Pic with it inside packed with stuff.
> And open showing interior.
> 
> *sorry for the terrible lighting and pic quality.
> View attachment 2440545
> View attachment 2440546







fresher said:


> hello, does anyone have a lindy bag insert from D&C?
> 
> I ordered 2, 1 was randomly found on Etsy ), and the other was ordered from Samorga,
> No matter which one I put into my lindy, it's very hard to use the handles and use as a handbag because the middle part is still too hard for a lindy to fold naturally like one without .
> It has strange crease on the bag when using as a handbag and I have to use a bit pressure to keep two handles stay together, and it looks hurt...
> 
> I'm thinking to get 1 from D&C because it has a lot positive feedback. If anyone could share their lindy bag insert experiences here would be great.
> 
> Please please help..
> 
> Many thanks :worthy:







xtnxtnxtn said:


> Fresher, I have a 30 and a 34. True, you can't find a right insert for it, I tried from Samorga. Left it boxy and not folding like a fortune cookie. Stopped searching.. I keep my stuff to a minimum and use a larger make-up pouch instead for my things... Just my dogon wallet and 2 make up pouches for my small stuff.




Just wanted to chime in with what I use. I've been using this 'Purse To Go' for a few years now and still love it. It still turns into a fortune cookie and it is easily hand held with no strain. 

Maybe give that one a try?  I will mention that if I over stuff the bag it won't fold down the middle with or without the insert, so I use my smaller wallet and put all my other stuff in the pockets of the organizer. This allows the fortune cookie action! Lol. 

(Sorry for quoting my old post, but I didn't know how to link it [emoji4])


----------



## cavluv

fresher said:


> hello, does anyone have a lindy bag insert from D&C?
> 
> I ordered 2, 1 was randomly found on Etsy ), and the other was ordered from Samorga,
> No matter which one I put into my lindy, it's very hard to use the handles and use as a handbag because the middle part is still too hard for a lindy to fold naturally like one without .
> It has strange crease on the bag when using as a handbag and I have to use a bit pressure to keep two handles stay together, and it looks hurt...
> 
> I'm thinking to get 1 from D&C because it has a lot positive feedback. If anyone could share their lindy bag insert experiences here would be great.
> 
> Please please help..
> 
> Many thanks :worthy:




I use the Hermes fourbi for both my Kelly and my Lindy and it works great for allowing Lindy to still fold nicely. I'm sure there are less expensive options but I already had the fourbi for my K and so just decided to try it and it works well!


----------



## cdinh87

tonkamama said:


> My *32K D&C insert with flexible ends in color red*. *D&C weights approx 7oz (almost 1/2 lb)* compares to MaiTai insert B30 only 4oz.
> 
> Very nice looking and well made D&C insert for more structure use.  Pockets are more sturdy, good for organizing if you carry lots of small items.  Size is slightly smaller so it fits well inside the K32.  It comes with a plastic liner in case of spillage.
> 
> I will report back when I receive the MaiTai insert for K32.


 
I love this!  May I ask where did u find the insert? What does D&C stand for?


----------



## fresher

nyetnof said:


> Don't know about the D&C ones but someone here shared that a certain MaiTai one fits certain size Lindy. Maybe check on the MT site too [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Downside is that MT ones are more like bag liners. Hope this helps [emoji176]




Unfortunately they don't have a lindy 26 insert, otherwise, I would really like to give it a try.. 



xtnxtnxtn said:


> Fresher, I have a 30 and a 34. True, you can't find a right insert for it, I tried from Samorga. Left it boxy and not folding like a fortune cookie. Stopped searching.. I keep my stuff to a minimum and use a larger make-up pouch instead for my things... Just my dogon wallet and 2 make up pouches for my small stuff.




Yes., that's true.. Look like a fortune cookie lol... 



StyleEyes said:


> Just wanted to chime in with what I use. I've been using this 'Purse To Go' for a few years now and still love it. It still turns into a fortune cookie and it is easily hand held with no strain.
> 
> Maybe give that one a try?  I will mention that if I over stuff the bag it won't fold down the middle with or without the insert, so I use my smaller wallet and put all my other stuff in the pockets of the organizer. This allows the fortune cookie action! Lol.
> 
> (Sorry for quoting my old post, but I didn't know how to link it [emoji4])




Thanks , I will have a look.


----------



## cdinh87

Tinklemd said:


> Just received my evie D&C insert.  She made it and delivered it fast!!  4 days from order to receiving it.  I gave her dimensions to my bearn wallet and it is a snug fit.  The soft top does not poke out and is stiff enough to stay upright.  Looks like it will help a lot with keeping things in order rather than jumbled up in the evie.  I am very pleased with it!  Colors: fuschia with blue pockets in BE evelyne.
> 
> View attachment 3257872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic with few items
> 
> View attachment 3257873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic with makeup bag and shawl with Maitai shawl pochette beside the insert.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Also I decided on a fuschia insert so it would subtly contrast and show through the perforations.
> 
> View attachment 3257879


 
I love the contrasting colors! Makes me want a bright Evelyn now!


----------



## fresher

cavluv said:


> I use the Hermes fourbi for both my Kelly and my Lindy and it works great for allowing Lindy to still fold nicely. I'm sure there are less expensive options but I already had the fourbi for my K and so just decided to try it and it works well!




Thanks for sharing your views. Will Fourbi move around in the bag because it's not specifically designed for the Kelly or lindy?


----------



## cavluv

fresher said:


> Thanks for sharing your views. Will Fourbi move around in the bag because it's not specifically designed for the Kelly or lindy?




Mine does not move at all. I have a 30 Lindy and bought the larger fourbi. It fits perfectly.


----------



## fresher

cavluv said:


> Mine does not move at all. I have a 30 Lindy and bought the larger fourbi. It fits perfectly.



That sounds great, I will have a look at Hermes. Many thanks cavluv


----------



## Dluvch

cavluv said:


> Mine does not move at all. I have a 30 Lindy and bought the larger fourbi. It fits perfectly.



I absolutely love the lindy in size 30!


----------



## tannfran

cavluv said:


> Mine does not move at all. I have a 30 Lindy and bought the larger fourbi. It fits perfectly.




Same here.  Large Fourbi for 30cm is fabulous.  Small Fourbi would probably work well with 26 Lindy


----------



## nyetnof

tonkamama said:


> Exactly my plan, just ordered a DC insert for my B30 .  FYI MT 30 insert comes with a "pillow" so you can leave it inside your B30 while in storage to keep the shape.




Please post photos When you receive your DC insert [emoji16][emoji120] I was going to order both MT & D&C but figured that ordering the D&C one will take more time and hassle so just got the MT one so I can start using my lovely bag [emoji176]



fresher said:


> Unfortunately they don't have a lindy 26 insert, otherwise, I would really like to give it a try..
> 
> Yes., that's true.. Look like a fortune cookie lol...
> 
> Thanks , I will have a look.




Oh sorry! I didn't explain myself good enough [emoji13] Yes MT doesn't do Lindy inserts but I remember seeing a post here how a TPFer used maybe a MT for B/K and it fitted quite well with her Lindy [emoji15] Maybe you can search the thread?


----------



## tonkamama

cdinh87 said:


> I love this!  May I ask where did u find the insert? What does D&C stand for?




Here you go... Have fun shopping&#55357;&#56842;



https://www.etsy.com/shop/DivideAndConquer


----------



## cdinh87

tonkamama said:


> Here you go... Have fun shopping&#55357;&#56842;
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/DivideAndConquer



Thank you! Will have to look into it when I get on a computer.


----------



## madisonmamaw

A dear friend received a much anticipated double sens and wanted an insert since the inside can be the outside, vice versa.

I consulted this thread then and didnt find double sens on the list - i suggested using a smaller dust bag/sleeper bag that comes with h purchases in the meantime. She is very happy so far. But still thinking if we could offer something more of an insert for her. I love maitai's inserts and wonder if any of them might work - esp now her collection has grown to include garden party size!!


----------



## rclimbing

Just got my DC insert for my B35 and I'm couldn't be more pleased. It took only 4 days to get.  Ordered on Sunday and received Thursday.  It fits perfectly in my B and doesn't seem to add that much more weight.  Decided to go with the natural canvas, flexible ends, and the yellow floral pockets to give it a pop of color.  Very well made and Connie was very nice.  Here's some pics of the insert.


----------



## Tinklemd

grapegravity said:


> I got the thinner ones with ipad pocket and no divider inside the insert.
> 
> I have been using them for a few years and it doesnt loose its shape and i'm very pleased with the felt material since its durable and lightweight.
> 
> I'll let you know how evie insert works once I receive it. I'm also thinking to get one done for my jyp 28 but I have to figure out the dimension first.




Thanks for you mr advice!  



rclimbing said:


> I got the regular which is pretty thick already. I really like it for the neverful GM, however not as much for the kelly. It's been designed to fit tight in the bag with not much room to spare.  Makes closing the kelly hard and scrunches up the sides of the insert. I would do a custom order and make it a CM smaller all around.  It is a well made insert and very sturdy. Does not fold over and sits upright.




Thanks for your input!! 



rclimbing said:


> Just got my DC insert for my B35 and I'm couldn't be more pleased. It took only 4 days to get.  Ordered on Sunday and received Thursday.  It fits perfectly in my B and doesn't seem to add that much more weight.  Decided to go with the natural canvas, flexible ends, and the yellow floral pockets to give it a pop of color.  Very well made and Connie was very nice.  Here's some pics of the insert.
> 
> View attachment 3262479
> View attachment 3262481
> View attachment 3262482




Nice contrast on the interior yet matching the exterior!  [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## na294

Julide said:


> *Hi all!!**long time no post*:shame:* ...
> To all who have contributed!! Let me know if I have missed anything or something else needs to be added to the list!*


*

Another one to add to the list!

Just got my B35 insert from Mai Tai and it works perfectly with the Victoria for organization and to protect the canvas lining.  Will post pics tonight.*


----------



## sonaale

I have 2 B 35s and 1k35. To start off with, I ordered 1 d&c and 1 Mai tai. I plan to use them interchangeably and depending on my use for the day. Will report back when I get them and start using them. Thanks to all the contributions to this thread! It helped make my decision easier!


----------



## tramcaro

Loving my Samorga insert!


----------



## joanneminnie

Does anyone know if Samorga customer service gets back to emails quickly or not? I ordered a bag insert on 1/25 and have sent two emails since then, but haven't heart anything from them..! Should I be concerned?


----------



## rclimbing

joanneminnie said:


> Does anyone know if Samorga customer service gets back to emails quickly or not? I ordered a bag insert on 1/25 and have sent two emails since then, but haven't heart anything from them..! Should I be concerned?




Takes forever and slow to answer.  I sent 3 emails before they answered. Shipping price was off.


----------



## tonkamama

tramcaro said:


> Loving my Samorga insert!



Beautiful inser.  Would you please share what size your ordered for your B30?  Some suggested to order one size smaller because the regular size was too tight?  TIA.


----------



## tramcaro

tonkamama said:


> Beautiful inser.  Would you please share what size your ordered for your B30?  Some suggested to order one size smaller because the regular size was too tight?  TIA.



Oh, I didn't know that there is smaller... I like how snuggly this one is, and keep my clemence all stiff!  It's size B30, comes in multiple colours, I may order a  red one as well!


----------



## joanneminnie

rclimbing said:


> Takes forever and slow to answer.  I sent 3 emails before they answered. Shipping price was off.




Ugh, that's so annoying.. [emoji29] I'm going to send another email and see if they replies, if not I'll just cancel my order and get another MaiTai one.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

joanneminnie said:


> Does anyone know if Samorga customer service gets back to emails quickly or not? I ordered a bag insert on 1/25 and have sent two emails since then, but haven't heart anything from them..! Should I be concerned?




I have ordered 2 inserts sometime ago from Mr. Lee. He will write you back immediately, I have no concern regarding communicating with him. Don't worry, he works well. Mind you though that his inserts are pretty heavy.


----------



## tramcaro

I ordered my Samorga and received in 2.5 weeks, I live in Canada.  Very high quality product, and the felt is great, pretty light!


----------



## rclimbing

joanneminnie said:


> Ugh, that's so annoying.. [emoji29] I'm going to send another email and see if they replies, if not I'll just cancel my order and get another MaiTai one.




Agree, his inserts are well made though. Personally I prefer DC because they fit better and doesn't take as long. It took him 4-6 wks just to get mine.


----------



## Moirai

rclimbing said:


> Just got my DC insert for my B35 and I'm couldn't be more pleased. It took only 4 days to get.  Ordered on Sunday and received Thursday.  It fits perfectly in my B and doesn't seem to add that much more weight.  Decided to go with the natural canvas, flexible ends, and the yellow floral pockets to give it a pop of color.  Very well made and Connie was very nice.  Here's some pics of the insert.
> 
> View attachment 3262479
> View attachment 3262481
> View attachment 3262482



This insert looks great in your B. I like how you matched the pocket color to your B. I'm deciding between this snug fit and the loose fit. Is this size very close to the interior dimensions of your B so there's no movement?


----------



## juzluvpink

I'm currently using a Tintamar VIP insert and because it's a soft insert, once I remove the wallet, the insert will collapse, making it difficult to organize my stuff easily.

I managed to buy a Samorga B35 insert off the secondary market as the owner sold off her B35 before the insert arrive.

Initial review is that it's lightweight enuff for me (I don't have any other brands to compare with). I fits my B35 nicely and keeps my stuff organized.




I have a silly question to ask. For those who bot specialized inserts for their B/K etc, so you still remove the insert and stuff you bags with puffers/papers etc when storing?


----------



## rclimbing

Moirai said:


> This insert looks great in your B. I like how you matched the pocket color to your B. I'm deciding between this snug fit and the loose fit. Is this size very close to the interior dimensions of your B so there's no movement?




I chose the snug fit and it's not tight at all.  It has some wiggle room still which I like.  My B is Clemence so wanted structure for the bag.  The Samorga I have for my Kelly is really tight with no wiggle room.  Hope this helps.  I like the DC inserts much better


----------



## Moirai

rclimbing said:


> I chose the snug fit and it's not tight at all.  It has some wiggle room still which I like.  My B is Clemence so wanted structure for the bag.  The Samorga I have for my Kelly is really tight with no wiggle room.  Hope this helps.  I like the DC inserts much better



Thank you, rclimbing! That helps alot.


----------



## kasumi168

For those interested, i just ordered the Chameleon Tall and Narrow insert for my Evelyne GMs http://www.chameleoninserts.com/store/p7/Tall_%26_Narrow%C2%A0%28Includes_The_Takeaway_Pocket%29.html

The insert fits like a glove (fitted without the removable base and sides) and can stand upright by itself. It sits around 1.25 inches below the top of the bag.

I like the Chameleon inserts as they are made of Nylon (lightweight), but they also have zippered side pockets, so i can secure my keys and small wallet inside (which is a must for me as it feels more secure)

HTH for those looking for an evie insert


----------



## grapegravity

juzluvpink said:


> I'm currently using a Tintamar VIP insert and because it's a soft insert, once I remove the wallet, the insert will collapse, making it difficult to organize my stuff easily.
> 
> I managed to buy a Samorga B35 insert off the secondary market as the owner sold off her B35 before the insert arrive.
> 
> Initial review is that it's lightweight enuff for me (I don't have any other brands to compare with). I fits my B35 nicely and keeps my stuff organized.
> 
> View attachment 3264123
> 
> 
> I have a silly question to ask. For those who bot specialized inserts for their B/K etc, so you still remove the insert and stuff you bags with puffers/papers etc when storing?



I do remove my samorga insert and stuff the bag with the original puffers/papers when I store them in the original boxes.


----------



## tonkamama

Based on my readings from this thread , Samorga insert is designed for tight fit, thus it's better to remove it when not in use otherwise it may create some "marking" on the leather of your handbag where the hard tight edges expanded (please search Samorga on this thread and refer to others opinions / reviews on the Samorga inserts).

I left my MT and D&C inside my bags because MT structurally is very soft won't create any marking on the leather part and D&C size with flexible ends is slightly smaller than the actual bag size.  HTH.



juzluvpink said:


> I'm currently using a Tintamar VIP insert and because it's a soft insert, once I remove the wallet, the insert will collapse, making it difficult to organize my stuff easily.
> 
> I managed to buy a Samorga B35 insert off the secondary market as the owner sold off her B35 before the insert arrive.
> 
> Initial review is that it's lightweight enuff for me (I don't have any other brands to compare with). I fits my B35 nicely and keeps my stuff organized.
> 
> View attachment 3264123
> 
> 
> I have a silly question to ask. *For those who bot specialized inserts for their B/K etc, so you still remove the insert and stuff you bags with puffers/papers etc when storing?*


----------



## na294

Hi ladies as promised here is a pic of the Victoria with the mai tai B35 insert. Fits perfectly


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

I'm using a gray felt insert from samorga for my b30. It was for my Celine trapeze but fits well too. Just while waiting for my D&C insert...  Thanks for allowing me to share.[emoji173]&#65039;.


----------



## juzluvpink

tonkamama said:


> Based on my readings from this thread , Samorga insert is designed for tight fit, thus it's better to remove it when not in use otherwise it may create some "marking" on the leather of your handbag where the hard tight edges expanded (please search Samorga on this thread and refer to others opinions / reviews on the Samorga inserts).
> 
> 
> 
> I left my MT and D&C inside my bags because MT structurally is very soft won't create any marking on the leather part and D&C size with flexible ends is slightly smaller than the actual bag size.  HTH.




Thanks Tonkamama.  I would love to try out D&C inserts. Unfortunately they don't ship to where I live.


----------



## tonkamama

juzluvpink said:


> Thanks Tonkamama.  I would love to try out D&C inserts. Unfortunately they don't ship to where I live.



juzluvpink ~ 
Sorry about that, I hope D&C will consdier shipping to your country in the near future.  

My almost one year old Togo B35 with MT still in excellent shape, I kept it upright and no slouching.

My one month old clemence K32 with D&C shows no sign of any kind of marking on the leather, I also kept it upright and no signs of slouching. .. Will report back in a year 

I don't have Samorga insert but from what I seen and read here it is great insert solution however due to its tight fit (as for anything that is tight), may I suggest to check your Birkin regularly if you want to keep it inside during storage.  Have a great weekend.


----------



## joanneminnie

rclimbing said:


> Agree, his inserts are well made though. Personally I prefer DC because they fit better and doesn't take as long. It took him 4-6 wks just to get mine.




Finally got mine


----------



## Tinklemd

rclimbing said:


> Agree, his inserts are well made though. Personally I prefer DC because they fit better and doesn't take as long. It took him 4-6 wks just to get mine.




I recently received an email after my order stating that there will be delays due to the Lunar New Year.  Estimated time is about 4 weeks.  I sent a separate email question prior to my order and never received a response.


----------



## rclimbing

joanneminnie said:


> Finally got mine
> View attachment 3271299



Congrats!  How do you like it?


----------



## rclimbing

Tinklemd said:


> I recently received an email after my order stating that there will be delays due to the Lunar New Year.  Estimated time is about 4 weeks.  I sent a separate email question prior to my order and never received a response.



I had to send 3 emails before he responded back.


----------



## joanneminnie

rclimbing said:


> Congrats!  How do you like it?




I like it so far but hasn't put it in one of my bags yet. But I does feel a little more weight comparing to MaiTai's. Also, for my next order I may exclude those cup holders


----------



## hopingoneday

Thank you so much to everyone who has contributed to this thread. I looked through all the posts and comments and just ordered a cloversac Emma  insert  I had already tried chameleon and D&C, and they both have their  and cons.  As someone else mentioned, my stuff was getting too jumbled up in the middle section, and I love the idea of that removable divider that the cloversac has in the middle! I will let you guys know how I like the cloversac when it arrives! Thx again.


----------



## Julide

*Hi!!* * Adding to the list!!* :salute:

*Bag Insert List:*

*Birkin 40* 
For Organization: MaiTai 35, Samorga B 40
For Structure:  Samorga B 40

*Birkin 35* 
For Organization: Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF, MaiTai 35, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus jumbo, PurseN M, D&C 12.5 x 6.25 x 6H, Clover Sac Emma 28, Tinatamar VIP, Samorga 35B
For Structure:  Purse to go Large, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', Chameleon Structured Extra Large, D&C 12.5 x 6.25 x 6H, 

*Birkin 30* 
For Organization: Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag PM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, Med. size Baginizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Mai Tai B30, Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case, Samorga 30
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, D&C 10.5 (l) x 5 (h) x 5.25 (w), Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case

*Birkin 25* 
For Organization: Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer
For Structure:  D&C XS regular width organizer

*HAC 36*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*HAC 32* 
For Organization: Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
For Structure:  D&C 11.5"L x 5.25"W x 6"H., 

*HAC 28* 
For Organization: Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
For Structure:   Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H

*Bolide 37* 
For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Bolide 31* 
For Organization: Fouri bag SM, Mai Tai B31
For Structure: 

*Bolide 27*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Web II*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Marwari PM* 
For Organization: D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom
For Structure:   D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom

*Marwari GM*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Jypsiere* 
For Organization: Fourbi
For Structure: 

*Lindy 34* 
For Organization: Fourbi GM, Purse To Go Jumbo
For Structure:  D&C 12.5 (l) x 5.5 (w) x 5 (h)

*Lindy 30* 
For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size, BABCIM 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H, D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5'', Clover Sac Emma 22, Fourbi GM
For Structure:  D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5'', Clover Sac Emma 22

*Lindy 26* 
For Organization: Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 37*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 40*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 35*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay PM*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Picotin TGM* 
For Organization: Purseket LRG
For Structure: 

*Picotin GM* 
For Organization: Purseket Med,
For Structure: 

*Picotin MM* 
For Organization:VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin
For Structure:  D&C 7 (l) x 5.5 (w) x 5 (h)

*Picotin PM* 
For Organization: Small Chameleon UN, Samorga, Mai Tai Picotin PM
For Structure: 

*Victoria*
For Organization: Mai Tai 35 B
For Structure: 

*Victoria Elan*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Double Sens* 
For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7'', Mai Tai B35
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''

*Garden Party 36* 
For Organization: Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H,  Purse to go extra jumbo size
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H, Chamelon Inserts Extra Large Measures 12"L x 6"W x 7"H,  Purse to go extra jumbo size

*Garden Party* 
For Organization: Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6, MaiTai 35
For Structure: 

*Garden Party TPM* 
For Organization: VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)
For Structure: 

*Evelyne GM* 
For Organization: Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med, Chameleon Tall and Narrow
For Structure:  Chameleon Tall and Narrow

*Evelyne MM* 
For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace
For Structure: 

*Evelyne PM* 
For Organization: VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN, Purse To Go, Fourbi PM, PurseN M, Tintamar VIP 1, Tapp C., D&C
For Structure:  Purse to go Lrg, PurseN M, LV toiletry pouch 26, Tapp C., D&C 9.5'' x 2.5'' x 7''

*Plume Elan* 
For Organization: Chameleon SM
For Structure: 

*Plume 28* 
For Organization: Chameleon Med
For Structure:  47thHeaven 9.5"L x 3.5"W x 5.5"H or 9"L x 3"W x 5"H

*Plume 32* 
For Organization: Fouri bag LG
For Structure: 

*Whitebus*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Market* 
For Organization: D&C custom oval 5"
For Structure:  D&C custom oval 5"

*Vespa* 
For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN)
For Structure: 

*Trim 31*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Trim 35*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai Cut 40*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai Cut 32*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Kelly 40* 
For Organization: LRG Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Kelly 35* 
For Organization: SM Muji, D&C 12.5" x 4.75" x 5"H
For Structure:  D&C 12.5" x 4.75" x 5"H 

*Kelly 32* 
For Organization: Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H, PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi GM, Fourbi PM, for 32 sellier D&C 28 cm Kelly insert, PurseN M, Mai Tai K32
For Structure:  D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H

*Kelly 28* 
For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM
For Structure: 

*Kelly 25*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Berline Mini* 
For Organization: Chameleon SM UN
For Structure: 

*Toolbox 26* 
For Organization:  D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
For Structure:  D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H 

*Toolbox 26 *
For Organization:  D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H
For Structure:  D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H

*SO Kelly 26*
For Organization: Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case
For Structure: D&C Oval, Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case

*SO Kelly 22*
For Organization:
For Structure: D&C Oval

*Dalvy*
For Organization: Mai Tai B31
For Structure: Mai Tai B31


*To all who have contributed!! Let me know if I have missed anything or something else needs to be added to the list!*


----------



## Julide

madisonmamaw said:


> A dear friend received a much anticipated double sens and wanted an insert since the inside can be the outside, vice versa.
> 
> I consulted this thread then and didnt find double sens on the list - i suggested using a smaller dust bag/sleeper bag that comes with h purchases in the meantime. She is very happy so far. But still thinking if we could offer something more of an insert for her. I love maitai's inserts and wonder if any of them might work - esp now her collection has grown to include garden party size!!



Hi Madison, I think you need to reread the list, the double sens is listed but not by size as the contributors did not state which insert was used for what size. Take a look again please.


----------



## psaseattle

Just received my first  MaiTai 35 insert for my Paris Bombay 37.  Completely happy with it!!!  The Toile de Jouey fabric is delightful and I like how it is soft enough to let my bag's sides fold in the way I prefer, but has enough shape to keep my Clemence from being completely a puddle.  I know its not waterproof, so spills would wreck this...but I rarely carry water in my H bags anyway.  

Thumbs up!


----------



## madisonmamaw

Julide said:


> Hi Madison, I think you need to reread the list, the double sens is listed but not by size as the contributors did not state which insert was used for what size. Take a look again please.


Thank you Julide =) I am cross referencing the stated options =)


----------



## Luvchane

Does anyone know if mai tai has a physical store in Paris or are sold in any depatment store in Paris
Thank you


----------



## nyetnof

Luvchane said:


> Does anyone know if mai tai has a physical store in Paris or are sold in any depatment store in Paris
> 
> Thank you




I think they only have an online store.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Luvchane said:


> Does anyone know if mai tai has a physical store in Paris or are sold in any depatment store in Paris
> 
> Thank you




Ordered mine from her online shop. She's a very nice lady though my inserts took forever to arrive![emoji23]


----------



## Julide

psaseattle said:


> Just received my first  MaiTai 35 insert for my Paris Bombay 37.  Completely happy with it!!!  The Toile de Jouey fabric is delightful and I like how it is soft enough to let my bag's sides fold in the way I prefer, but has enough shape to keep my Clemence from being completely a puddle.  I know its not waterproof, so spills would wreck this...but I rarely carry water in my H bags anyway.
> 
> Thumbs up!



Beautiful!!


----------



## psaseattle

My MaiTai insert took 7 days from ordering to being in my post office box.  I've ordered several things over the years from her (fur collars, bracelets, necklaces) and everything has always been beautifully made, packaged and professionally shippped&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## momasaurus

So much great info here - thanks to everyone who has contributed. But I still feel I need advice. I want a liner for my 28 Kelly. It's sellier, so lots of structure already. 

The chameleon seems to have pockets on the outside? Is that weird? I like the look of MaiTai's inserts but she doesn't make this size, I think. Anyone know why?

Any suggestions? something lightweight that will protect the inside. Thanks!


----------



## psaseattle

momasaurus said:


> So much great info here - thanks to everyone who has contributed. But I still feel I need advice. I want a liner for my 28 Kelly. It's sellier, so lots of structure already.
> 
> The chameleon seems to have pockets on the outside? Is that weird? I like the look of MaiTai's inserts but she doesn't make this size, I think. Anyone know why?
> 
> Any suggestions? something lightweight that will protect the inside. Thanks!


If you have your heart set on a MaiTai insert, perhaps you should just contact her and ask her about a custom size for your 28 kelly?  I suspect she doesn't go that small because her inserts are a little on the puffy side....perhaps there is simply a lot of volume/fabric for a 28...leaving not much room at all once u put her insert in?


----------



## momasaurus

psaseattle said:


> If you have your heart set on a MaiTai insert, perhaps you should just contact her and ask her about a custom size for your 28 kelly?  I suspect she doesn't go that small because her inserts are a little on the puffy side....perhaps there is simply a lot of volume/fabric for a 28...leaving not much room at all once u put her insert in?


Yes, I'm waiting to hear back from her. I did read that these inserts are puffy. Hm. Do you have a good suggestion for an alternative? The felt from Samorga look good, but I don't want to wait 6 weeks! And my money tree will not allow an H fourbi.


----------



## nyetnof

Finally received my MT B30 insert [emoji7]

Quick question, are you suppose to receive the pouch like thing along with the bag insert, shown in her sample photo or just the bag insert? [emoji15]


----------



## tonkamama

nyetnof said:


> Finally received my MT B30 insert [emoji7]
> 
> Quick question, are you suppose to receive the pouch like thing along with the bag insert, shown in her sample photo or just the bag insert? [emoji15]



You only get the insert, the pouch is scarf pochette.


----------



## nyetnof

tonkamama said:


> You only get the insert, the pouch is scarf pochette.




Ah okay [emoji13] thank you~


----------



## momasaurus

momasaurus said:


> Yes, I'm waiting to hear back from her. I did read that these inserts are puffy. Hm. Do you have a good suggestion for an alternative? The felt from Samorga look good, but I don't want to wait 6 weeks! And my money tree will not allow an H fourbi.


Update:
MaiTai is bringing out inserts for K28 in the spring!


----------



## Serva1

momasaurus said:


> Update:
> MaiTai is bringing out inserts for K28 in the spring!




Great news!!!!Thank you for sharing, love MT inserts[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Julide

Has anyone tried any Mai Tai inserts for a bolide 35/37? She doesn't currently make one for the 35/37 size. Also the Mai Tai 31 bolide insert does it work with a rigide bolide? Last question...:shame: does the Mai Tai kelly insert for a 32 Kelly work in a 32 kelly lakis? The lakis is shorter than a regular Kelly, so I am not sure if it would fit. Thank you all for all the contributions and help!! I think I'm finally going to take the plunge!!


----------



## tonkamama

Julide said:


> Has anyone tried any Mai Tai inserts for a bolide 35/37? She doesn't currently make one for the 35/37 size. Also the Mai Tai 31 bolide insert does it work with a rigide bolide? Last question...:shame: does the Mai Tai kelly insert for a 32 Kelly work in a 32 kelly lakis? The lakis is shorter than a regular Kelly, so I am not sure if it would fit. Thank you all for all the contributions and help!! I think I'm finally going to take the plunge!!



Julide ~ thank you for starting this thread.  So happy that I have found two best inserts.  

Sorry I can't help much as I don't have Bolide and Kelly Lakis. 

But I recently bought a MT insert for my 32 Kelly...

The measurement of my MT 32 insert is approx 11.5" L x 5" H x 4.5" D. HTH.


----------



## Julide

tonkamama said:


> Julide ~ thank you for starting this thread.  So happy that I have found two best inserts.
> 
> Sorry I can't help much as I don't have Bolide and Kelly Lakis.
> 
> But I recently bought a MT insert for my 32 Kelly...
> 
> The measurement of my MT 32 insert is approx 11.5" L x 5" H x 4.5" D. HTH.



Tonkamana Thank you!!


----------



## Tinklemd

Color comparison of anemone vs MT rose (right) lilac (left) for lipeach21! [emoji4]


----------



## lipeach21

Thanks for the pic comparison tinklemd!


----------



## iamrose

Just received my maitai purse insert for my Kelly 32. It was about a week from purchase until I got the item. Very well packaged. The material is so soft and puffy. It fit perfectly. Very satisfied with maitai.


----------



## joanneminnie

Here's an update for the smorgas b30 insert, I put it in, but it feels a little large and bulky....it keeps my bag open widely. So I guess I will continue using MaiTai's in the future.


----------



## iamrose

This is what fits my Kelly 32 with the maitai insert..


----------



## Chanel_82

Fabfashion said:


> I ordered an insert from Babcim on etsy (see post #494) for my Lindy 30 and it can fold like a fortune cookie.




Hi 

Did u customise the insert ? How much did U pay for it ?

Thanks for sharing


----------



## momasaurus

iamrose said:


> This is what fits my Kelly 32 with the maitai insert..
> 
> View attachment 3281973




This is great! Very helpful, thanks. I think MT's pastel colors will also make it easier to see inside a BBK.


----------



## Tinklemd

Has anyone tried to use their maitai B30 insert in their k32?  The dimensions are very similar different by about 0.5cm.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Tinklemd said:


> Has anyone tried to use their maitai B30 insert in their k32?  The dimensions are very similar different by about 0.5cm.


Hi not a specific answer but I have a B35 insert which I have used in my K35.  I have found the sides bunch up inside the K as it rises. It has to fold inwards so as not to push the K sides out if you know what I mean.
I don't mind for the infrequent use I get out of it, but if I were using the K35 more I would probably spring for the actual size to fit.
A B30 insert may well work better in a K32 as it is already smaller.
They are nice organisers though and do protect the interior.
Hope this helps.


----------



## tonkamama

Tinklemd said:


> Has anyone tried to use their maitai B30 insert in their k32?  The dimensions are very similar different by about 0.5cm.



I just try..  I wouldn't recommended it.  Birkin base is wider than Kelly.  The base of my MT-B30 is wider than MT-K32 therefore the middle section on both sides sort of bunch up and fold down toward the middle section.


----------



## Onthego

tonkamama said:


> I just try..  I wouldn't recommended it.  Birkin base is wider than Kelly.  The base of my MT-B30 is wider than MT-K32 therefore the middle section on both sides sort of bunch up and fold down toward the middle section.



+1. Tried it this morning. Its off by 1/2 to 1 inch and that makes a big difference how the sides would fold down even more than it does a little already.


----------



## Tinklemd

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi not a specific answer but I have a B35 insert which I have used in my K35.  I have found the sides bunch up inside the K as it rises. It has to fold inwards so as not to push the K sides out if you know what I mean.
> I don't mind for the infrequent use I get out of it, but if I were using the K35 more I would probably spring for the actual size to fit.
> A B30 insert may well work better in a K32 as it is already smaller.
> They are nice organisers though and do protect the interior.
> Hope this helps.







tonkamama said:


> I just try..  I wouldn't recommended it.  Birkin base is wider than Kelly.  The base of my MT-B30 is wider than MT-K32 therefore the middle section on both sides sort of bunch up and fold down toward the middle section.







Onthego said:


> +1. Tried it this morning. Its off by 1/2 to 1 inch and that makes a big difference how the sides would fold down even more than it does a little already.




Thanks for trying!!!  I have a newborn and have been tending to my real baby instead of H babies [emoji23][emoji23].


----------



## Fabfashion

Chanel_82 said:


> Hi
> 
> Did u customise the insert ? How much did U pay for it ?
> 
> Thanks for sharing


Hi, it was a custom insert but she should have a pattern for it now. These are the specs:
Purse organizer, size 10" long by 4.5" wide by 4.25" high. Inside pockets only. Rigid removable insert to match, flexible top. 

It was a couple of years ago and I think it was around $35. 
HTH!


----------



## Blueboxes

I can't wait till there is a MT insert for my Evelyne !!!!!!!!!!! They look amazing !
 Please hurry up dearest MaiTai , the world needs you &#128150;
On a more serious not...I am not all that pleased with my stiff D&C insert. I have to take it out every time after using my bag, as it's too stiff in my opinion against the soft, mouldable leather of the Evie. I know there are soft sided ones, but I really don't want to buy another one of the same, as they are so expensive, even more so when you have it shipped to Sydney.


----------



## Dluvch

tonkamama said:


> Julide ~ thank you for starting this thread.  So happy that I have found two best inserts.
> 
> Sorry I can't help much as I don't have Bolide and Kelly Lakis.
> 
> But I recently bought a MT insert for my 32 Kelly...
> 
> The measurement of my MT 32 insert is approx 11.5" L x 5" H x 4.5" D. HTH.



Hi tonkamama, is your kelly retourne and are you happy with it?


----------



## Chanel_82

Fabfashion said:


> Hi, it was a custom insert but she should have a pattern for it now. These are the specs:
> Purse organizer, size 10" long by 4.5" wide by 4.25" high. Inside pockets only. Rigid removable insert to match, flexible top.
> 
> It was a couple of years ago and I think it was around $35.
> HTH!




Thanks for the reply, appreciate it.


----------



## noreen_uk

Blueboxes said:


> I can't wait till there is a MT insert for my Evelyne !!!!!!!!!!! They look amazing !
> Please hurry up dearest MaiTai , the world needs you &#128150;
> On a more serious not...I am not all that pleased with my stiff D&C insert. I have to take it out every time after using my bag, as it's too stiff in my opinion against the soft, mouldable leather of the Evie. I know there are soft sided ones, but I really don't want to buy another one of the same, as they are so expensive, even more so when you have it shipped to Sydney.



hi bluboxes can you give me the link for your mt insert i thought they don't make for evelyn as i just received mine from d&c


----------



## tonkamama

Dira919 said:


> Hi tonkamama, is your kelly retourne and are you happy with it?



Dira919 ~ I love my Kelly retourne in size 32, it was highly recommended by my SA.  With the right bag insert all my H bags are in good shape.


----------



## Blueboxes

noreen_uk said:


> hi bluboxes can you give me the link for your mt insert i thought they don't make for evelyn as i just received mine from d&c



There isn't a MT insert for the Evie yet, but hopefully soon , I need one but the D&C is just as dear for me living in Australia,  as the MT and nowhere near as nice and luxurious as the MT.


----------



## Nicolas' Mommy

I love my inserts from Divide & Conquer. I have several different colors for my Evies (the colors peek thru the H) and my B35 as well as my Chanel bags. I prefer the sturdiness they provide as much as keeping my bags clean and I find it easier to find items in a brightly colored insert with pockets (like the Orange & pink inserts).


----------



## Blueboxes

Yes, the D&C ones provide great organisation, but I dislike how it's stiffness makes the leather bend in. I should have bought the soft sided version, but there was no option to select any different.
If I had the money I would try the Fourbi in silk. That's just so delicious.


----------



## Blueboxes

Nicolas' Mommy said:


> I love my inserts from Divide & Conquer. I have several different colors for my Evies (the colors peek thru the H) and my B35 as well as my Chanel bags. I prefer the sturdiness they provide as much as keeping my bags clean and I find it easier to find items in a brightly colored insert with pockets (like the Orange & pink inserts).



The other negative about D&C has to be price. I personally feel they are expensive and because she doesn't ship outside the U.S. , we have to pay around 30$ extra for mail forwarding making them super expensive. 
But yes, they provide awesome organisation and you used to be able to customise pockets ( not sure what the deal is now, last time I spoke to her, she was very reluctant to customise )


----------



## Tinklemd

Blueboxes said:


> Yes, the D&C ones provide great organisation, but I dislike how it's stiffness makes the leather bend in. I should have bought the soft sided version, but there was no option to select any different.
> 
> If I had the money I would try the Fourbi in silk. That's just so delicious.




I was just thinking for the price of all the various inserts that we buy for Bs and Ks that a fourbi may be the same price and fit in all the bags! The silk one though is double the price of the regular one--that would be a splurge!  There are fewer fourbi pockets and they are on the outside.  I guess you can flip it inside out but I don't have experience with how well that works.


----------



## Prada Prince

I've bought a Birkin 40 in Clemence, and I'm currently debating between getting the 40 insert from Cloversac, or from Samorga, as I'm concerned about keeping the structure of my B. 

Anyone have any thoughts between the two?


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Blueboxes said:


> The other negative about D&C has to be price. I personally feel they are expensive and because she doesn't ship outside the U.S. , we have to pay around 30$ extra for mail forwarding making them super expensive.
> 
> But yes, they provide awesome organisation and you used to be able to customise pockets ( not sure what the deal is now, last time I spoke to her, she was very reluctant to customise )




She doesn't ship internationally. Blueboxes, I paid USD30 for air freight for 2 inserts. I would like to think that for the price of our bags, we should get inserts that would keep our bags in shape and only Connie for me delivers. She still customizes the pockets but she wouldn't if she could.[emoji28] I grabbed a picture from a post of a tPfer and showed it to her otherwise she wouldn't do it. She even sent me a link of another insert maker that customizes pockets?[emoji23] Anyway, the inserts I ordered from her for my b30 and Evelyne are on the way. Btw, where are you from?


----------



## Dluvch

tonkamama said:


> Dira919 ~ I love my Kelly retourne in size 32, it was highly recommended by my SA.  With the right bag insert all my H bags are in good shape.



Thank you tonkamama, good to know


----------



## tonkamama

Prada Prince said:


> I've bought a Birkin 40 in Clemence, and I'm currently debating between getting the 40 insert from Cloversac, or from Samorga, as I'm concerned about keeping the structure of my B.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts between the two?



I would suggest MT but she does not make any insert for size 40.

Have you checked out D&C?  I would suggest D&C for structure support as well as fitting wise.  A good bag insert definitely helps keeping your clemence B in shape.  

I cannot comment on Cloversac, but be careful with Samorga sizing as some TPFers reported on here that his inserts are made for tight fit, short term is great but for long term usage it might gives stretch marking on your bag. Some has suggested to request a custom size that fits little smaller than actual bag size, thus you may want to consider asking him to make you a custom size insert to avoid this potential issue.  

My recommendation is to get the best bag insert as priority that fits your lifestyle / requirement and "it" should not damage your valuable H bag over times.

HTH.  Good luck


----------



## champagne_xoxo

Prada Prince said:


> I've bought a Birkin 40 in Clemence, and I'm currently debating between getting the 40 insert from Cloversac, or from Samorga, as I'm concerned about keeping the structure of my B.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts between the two?


I ordered the emma28 insert for my birkin 30 from cloversac about two weeks ago. Before I made the purchase I emailed them asking if the 28 would be OK but they never replied.

I bought the insert anyway and after the purchase they gave me a picture of my parcel with the tracking# but I haven't been able to track it online so I emailed them again. They replied saying it would take about 4 weeks so I've been waiting for my courier with my eyes super wide open! :giggles: 

What I did like about cloversac was that they had little hard plastic removable "cards" that I could take out if I wanted a more relaxed look or put them in if i wanted a structured one. 

I will post a pic of it here when I receive it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Prada Prince

tonkamama said:


> I would suggest MT but she does not make any insert for size 40.
> 
> Have you checked out D&C?  I would suggest D&C for structure support as well as fitting wise.  A good bag insert definitely helps keeping your clemence B in shape.
> 
> I cannot comment on Cloversac, but be careful with Samorga sizing as some TPFers reported on here that his inserts are made for tight fit, short term is great but for long term usage it might gives stretch marking on your bag. Some has suggested to request a custom size that fits little smaller than actual bag size, thus you may want to consider asking him to make you a custom size insert to avoid this potential issue.
> 
> My recommendation is to get the best bag insert as priority that fits your lifestyle / requirement and "it" should not damage your valuable H bag over times.
> 
> HTH.  Good luck



Thanks! I was concerned about MT being rather floopy and not providing any structure to the bag. D&C doesn't ship to the UK unfortunately. 

I think I might give Cloversac a shot first, considering it's cheaper, and if it doesn't work out, then try for the Samorga, but with slightly smaller dimensions.


----------



## tonkamama

Prada Prince said:


> Thanks! I was concerned about MT being rather floopy and not providing any structure to the bag. D&C doesn't ship to the UK unfortunately.
> 
> I think I might give Cloversac a shot first, considering it's cheaper, and if it doesn't work out, then try for the Samorga, but with slightly smaller dimensions.



In case if you are still considering or for future reference.. Connie now ships to UK..I think the  cost of shipping is $25... 

From her Etsy account:
** I have temporarily added international shipping to select countries. This is for a limited amount of time or until I have problems or complaints from international customers.


----------



## Prada Prince

tonkamama said:


> In case if you are still considering or for future reference.. Connie now ships to UK..I think the  cost of shipping is $25...
> 
> From her Etsy account:
> ** I have temporarily added international shipping to select countries. This is for a limited amount of time or until I have problems or complaints from international customers.





champagne_xoxo said:


> I ordered the emma28 insert for my birkin 30 from cloversac about two weeks ago. Before I made the purchase I emailed them asking if the 28 would be OK but they never replied.
> 
> I bought the insert anyway and after the purchase they gave me a picture of my parcel with the tracking# but I haven't been able to track it online so I emailed them again. They replied saying it would take about 4 weeks so I've been waiting for my courier with my eyes super wide open! :giggles:
> 
> What I did like about cloversac was that they had little hard plastic removable "cards" that I could take out if I wanted a more relaxed look or put them in if i wanted a structured one.
> 
> I will post a pic of it here when I receive it. Fingers crossed!



Thanks! I'll ruminate a bit longer before I make my decision haha...


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Hi. I have received from D&C the inserts I ordered for my Evelyne PM in black (so the color won't show in the perforations) and also a red one for my b30. So elated!! The Evelyne is of course organized than it has always been. Perfect fit, everything in place. While the insert for the b30 has kept the bag structured and organized as well. 













And as usual, Connie sent a very sweet note.

Thank you ladies for allowing me to share


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Prada Prince said:


> I've bought a Birkin 40 in Clemence, and I'm currently debating between getting the 40 insert from Cloversac, or from Samorga, as I'm concerned about keeping the structure of my B.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts between the two?




Prada Prince, I'd go for a D&C anytime of the day. Cloversac have 2 sizes only and it's for all types of bags, seems generic so it's not made specifically for a Birkin. I have 2 Samorga inserts, it's made from felt, it's good though but not as good as Connie's. Samorga has a list of bags he makes inserts for. Samorga, MaiTai and D&C all customize inserts. I have a couple from MaiTai too. She's nice and easy to deal with, ships internationally but her inserts are just like bag liners! Go for D&C, you get value for your money. Hope I was able to share my inputs.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

and here's the note Connie sent together with the inserts. From here you'll see that she personally caters to each and every customer.[emoji8]


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Nicolas' Mommy said:


> I love my inserts from Divide & Conquer. I have several different colors for my Evies (the colors peek thru the H) and my B35 as well as my Chanel bags. I prefer the sturdiness they provide as much as keeping my bags clean and I find it easier to find items in a brightly colored insert with pockets (like the Orange & pink inserts).




Yes, Nicolas' Mommy. Guess you can never go wrong with a D&C insert. I got the black one for my Evelyne so I can use it for all my Evelyne's without worrying about the insert showing on the perforated area, though I have a red one for my B30 and light blue for my TB26 with gray chevron pickets.


----------



## Blueboxes

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Hi. I have received from D&C the inserts I ordered for my Evelyne PM in black (so the color won't show in the perforations) and also a red one for my b30. So elated!! The Evelyne is of course organized than it has always been. Perfect fit, everything in place. While the insert for the b30 has kept the bag structured and organized as well.
> 
> View attachment 3294891
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294892
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294893
> 
> 
> View attachment 3294894
> 
> 
> And as usual, Connie sent a very sweet note.
> 
> Thank you ladies for allowing me to share



Did you get the soft top or structured ?

I didn't think MaiTai was able to customise pockets, that's interesting !


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Blueboxes said:


> Did you get the soft top or structured ?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think MaiTai was able to customise pockets, that's interesting !




Blueboxes, I got those with flexible ends for the Evelyne though her inserts for Birkin comes with flexible ends. Well, I never asked MaiTai if she can customize the pockets. I was new here then, was just looking for someone who can make inserts aside from those I got from Samorga which were heavy. MaiTai's was soft though the insert itself was made of soft material so the pockets would flop over unlike those from D&C. And mind you, her inserts doesn't come cheap too! It's like 70 something each. If you want structure definitely you have to get inserts from Connie. She delivers in like 3 days within the US. MaiTai delivers internationally but took about a month or so before I got mine. Hope you finally decided which one to get, and hope my inputs helped.[emoji8]


----------



## noreen_uk

Prada Prince said:


> Thanks! I was concerned about MT being rather floopy and not providing any structure to the bag. D&C doesn't ship to the UK unfortunately.
> 
> I think I might give Cloversac a shot first, considering it's cheaper, and if it doesn't work out, then try for the Samorga, but with slightly smaller dimensions.



hi prada ... i just received my bag insert for evelyn from connie D&C and she does ship to uk it took less than one week to arrive and the shipping cost is about £17 ... you can also try mai tai for your B insert i think that's from france


----------



## noreen_uk

i just received my evie bag insert from D&C and haven't used it yet ... for those own bag inserts do you normally leave your bag insert overnight or take it out after use your bag.  TIA


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

noreen_uk said:


> i just received my evie bag insert from D&C and haven't used it yet ... for those own bag inserts do you normally leave your bag insert overnight or take it out after use your bag.  TIA




Lucky you Noreen_uk, Connie now ships to UK. I have to deal with her shipping to my US courier and in return they ship it to me but regardless of the hustle and bustle, I love Connie's inserts to bits! I also ordered a black one for my Evelyne. I tried it with the stuff I carry in my B30. I little tight but kept the bag structured and organized![emoji1] Couldn't be any happier!! I don't have to pull everything out just to get my stuff that's stuck at the bottom.[emoji4] Oh, and yes, I leave the insert inside and put some stuffings before I put it back in the box![emoji4]


----------



## Blueboxes

I already have an insert by D&C, bought before Christmas when I got my Evie.
The plus of D&C is, she let me customise the pockets, although not exactly how I wanted it, but that was ok. The minus is, there was no information on ordering soft ends, something I would have definitely done. I had to pay an extra 35$ for a mail forwarding company, as she refused to send international at the time, she has changed that now on a whim after I forked out a fortune 2 months ago. The material used in D&C bag inserts is a very cheap upholstery material, not really justifying the price tag for me.
I like my D&C , it organises my Evie, but at the same time it is too stiff for my liking and I have to take it out every time I get home in fear of destorting my bag. 
I was thinking to order another D&C, but talking to Connie, she was reluctant to customise the pockets and had I known about the soft top option, I would have ordered that in the first place, but alas there was nothing, and I really don't want to spend another 100$ Plus on pretty much the same insert. Slightly Cranky with D&C, otherwise they are a good insert.
Have not used MaiTai, but she has a whole section on how to correctly use her insert. Hermès themselves have soft inserts, and there must be a reason for that. Not sure when MaiTai or even if there will be a MT insert, we can only hope. It's the closest to the original Hermès insert at a fraction of the price and in a beautiful material.


----------



## cathiey83

Bought mai tai for bolide 31 and D&C for my evie PM - both fit perfectly. 

I can leave the soft mai tai insert inside the bolide when putting away but need to take out the D&C one - afraid it's gonna leave a mark on the leather


----------



## tonkamama

cathiey83 said:


> View attachment 3299258
> View attachment 3299259
> View attachment 3299260
> View attachment 3299261
> View attachment 3299262
> 
> 
> Bought mai tai for bolide 31 and D&C for my evie PM - both fit perfectly.
> 
> I can leave the soft mai tai insert inside the bolide when putting away but need to take out the D&C one - afraid it's gonna leave a mark on the leather



Looking pretty.&#128525;...Is your D&C for evie with a flexible top?  TIA.


----------



## cathiey83

tonkamama said:


> Looking pretty.[emoji7]...Is your D&C for evie with a flexible top?  TIA.




Yes, it's flexible - Connie said all evie inserts are flexible top


----------



## tonkamama

cathiey83 said:


> Yes, it's flexible - Connie said all evie inserts are flexible top



Thank you and I think I need a D&C version for my Evelyn pm.


----------



## laguna1

Just tried to buy a bag insert from D&C but she does not ship to the UK now due to problems with international shipping.  What a shame.  Will buy one from MaiTai instead.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Anyone use anything besides D&C for the Toolbox 26? I don't want a stiff insert - I like a slouchy Toolbox - but I'd like a stiff bottom so the bag does not sag at its bottom.


----------



## caixinbaobao

Just received Maitai insert really good ! I order another samorga one at same time,only got one email said it will be delay about 3-4 weeks and then I email them last week to check if they sent out or not ,no email back


----------



## Blueboxes

Sorry, but my Evie insert from D&C is rather stiff ! Its what I hate about it. Otherwise I quite like it.


----------



## tod

Need your help ladies.. Does anyone have insert recommendations for a Toolbox 20? TIA! &#129303;


----------



## QuelleFromage

tod said:


> Need your help ladies.. Does anyone have insert recommendations for a Toolbox 20? TIA! &#129303;


+1 for a 26. the D&C is very stiff and I don't like the idea of it in a Swift bag.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Just order a D&C organizer for K35, fingers crossed that it is wonderful.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Hello my dears, just a note that D&C is having a brief sale on all ready to ship bag inserts.

I also tried a bag insert for one of my K28s from an Etsy shop called Design and Decor. The insert was around $50 and very pretty, shantung silk I believe, and was shipped very fast with a lovely note. I didn't converse with the shop as there is a specific K28 size offered.

However, it fits VERY snugly in a Togo 28 retourné, and has stiffeners in the ends, so I'm not yet sure I'm comfortable with it in this bag (a mint Togo Kelly with zero wear). There is NO way it would fit in a box or epsom sellier as it only works with a foldable leather. I'm pretty wary about its stiff sides and will probably try leaving it in the bag for half an hour or so, and if it leaves any press marks, it's out before they are permanent,  and I'll wait for MaiTai's K28. Here's how it looks and fits. You can see it's quite tight.


----------



## bobkat1991

Hello, I just received a "Tall & Narrow" structured insert from Chameleon. It fits perfectly tly into my Black Box Trim 38 (vintage but year unknown by AFF).  I had to unbuckle the strap to wrestle it in, but once inside it fit perfectly.




I had my wallet in the outside front pocket there, but it fits into the center, too.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

QuelleFromage said:


> Hello my dears, just a note that D&C is having a brief sale on all ready to ship bag inserts.
> 
> I also tried a bag insert for one of my K28s from an Etsy shop called Design and Decor. The insert was around $50 and very pretty, shantung silk I believe, and was shipped very fast with a lovely note. I didn't converse with the shop as there is a specific K28 size offered.
> 
> However, it fits VERY snugly in a Togo 28 retourné, and has stiffeners in the ends, so I'm not yet sure I'm comfortable with it in this bag (a mint Togo Kelly with zero wear). There is NO way it would fit in a box or epsom sellier as it only works with a foldable leather. I'm pretty wary about its stiff sides and will probably try leaving it in the bag for half an hour or so, and if it leaves any press marks, it's out before they are permanent,  and I'll wait for MaiTai's K28. Here's how it looks and fits. You can see it's quite tight.



This is very helpful, *QF*, going to check them out right now and see what is offered for a B35 and K32. 

Hmmm, couldn't find the shop on Etsy, will you please provide a link? Thanks!


----------



## QuelleFromage

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This is very helpful, *QF*, going to check them out right now and see what is offered for a B35 and K32.
> 
> Hmmm, couldn't find the shop on Etsy, will you please provide a link? Thanks!


Here's the shop: https://www.etsy.com/shop/DesignAndDecor1004

I got the pale lavender shantung K28 insert...when I am home in a couple days I will try it out!


----------



## Garolinigirl

Has anyone purchased the Hermes silk or canvas insert for their Birkin bag? I know they are incredibly expensive but I was curious as to anyone's experience with them.


Thanks!


----------



## TankerToad

Garolinigirl said:


> Has anyone purchased the Hermes silk or canvas insert for their Birkin bag? I know they are incredibly expensive but I was curious as to anyone's experience with them.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Yes
they are wonderful 
The silk are really light but well made and so fun to see inside your bag 
They are addicting and collectible like so many other things made by Hermes


----------



## LVoe Louis

Garolinigirl said:


> Has anyone purchased the Hermes silk or canvas insert for their Birkin bag? I know they are incredibly expensive but I was curious as to anyone's experience with them.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


 


I considered purchasing one, however, ended up choosing the Mai Tai for my B as I preferred the pockets inside the insert. The only thing I wasn't too keen on was the funky aroma from the Mai Tai insert, hopefully it will fade in time as it is still fairly new.


----------



## Love Of My Life

LVoe Louis said:


> I considered purchasing one, however, ended up choosing the Mai Tai for my B as I preferred the pockets inside the insert. The only thing I wasn't too keen on was the funky aroma from the Mai Tai insert, hopefully it will fade in time as it is still fairly new.


 

Did it have a lavender scent to it?


----------



## LVoe Louis

hotshot said:


> Did it have a lavender scent to it?


 
I don't recognise it as being Lavender (which I usually like and have quite a few L'Occitane items) albeit I would prefer no aroma for an insert going into my B as I don't want the insert to scent it. It is hard to describe what the aroma is, something synthetic rather than natural I think and not something I'm particularly keen on, really hoping it fades away in time.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Hi. Has anybody here used a divide and decor bag insert? They seem to be beautiful as they're made with shantung and taffeta? Feedbacks? I've D&C inserts and also a couple from MT. Appreciate your inputs!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

QuelleFromage said:


> Here's the shop: https://www.etsy.com/shop/DesignAndDecor1004
> 
> I got the pale lavender shantung K28 insert...when I am home in a couple days I will try it out!




Hi... How was your insert ordered from divide and decor. Seems like the inserts are made from very nice materials. I have used D&C and MT previously. Appreciate some inputs from you. Thanks quellefromage!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Hi... How was your insert ordered from divide and decor. Seems like the inserts are made from very nice materials. I have used D&C and MT previously. Appreciate some inputs from you. Thanks quellefromage!!


Design and Decor? My photos are in post #1491. I haven't let their K28 insert sit in my bag for very long as it seems like a tight fit and I don't want press marks on the interior. At some point I will put the insert back in and leave for a while to see if it makes any marks.
I prefer a soft insert that I don't have to "jam" into a bag, but I know some love the tight fit and structure.
I will say the insert is very pretty, less utilitarian looking than D&C. 

I would order again from D&D but I would ask for a softer, slightly smaller K28 insert rather than ordering the K28 insert "off the shelf".


----------



## ahhgoo

For non-US customers who can't order from D&C, I'd ordered a Custom insert from 47thHeaven on Etsy for my Toolbox 26. It's a firm insert to prop up the structure of toolbox but I believe she has soft sides insert for a bit extra cost. 

Dimension 9.5" L x 6.5" W x 5" H.  

Note: The height can probably be reduced by 0.5" to 4.5" for those that want the insert to just reach the side sewing indent.

It fits snug but not tight against the bag as I don't want it to push out against the leather. Looks very well made - very pleased and Mama Shari (owner) is easy to deal with.


----------



## miweety

I ordered from a China website from Taobao for the insert and it fits the toolbox26 nicely. The seller also carries different insert styles and sizes, have also bought a separate one for Kelly. The material and workmanship is reasonable. This can be an alternative for everyone to consider. 
http://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?id=41043979206


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ordered a D&C insert for my etain K35 GHW and it fit perfectly, very happy with it. Am planning on replacing all of my inserts with D&C.


----------



## stillfabulous

ahhgoo said:


> For non-US customers who can't order from D&C, I'd ordered a Custom insert from 47thHeaven on Etsy for my Toolbox 26. It's a firm insert to prop up the structure of toolbox but I believe she has soft sides insert for a bit extra cost.
> 
> Dimension 9.5" L x 6.5" W x 5" H.
> 
> Note: The height can probably be reduced by 0.5" to 4.5" for those that want the insert to just reach the side sewing indent.
> 
> It fits snug but not tight against the bag as I don't want it to push out against the leather. Looks very well made - very pleased and Mama Shari (owner) is easy to deal with.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328490
> View attachment 3328491


This is gorgeous! I love the way you matched the purple (is this Iris?) to where the insert meets the bag lining, but did the pockets in a contrasting fabric so they are easier and quicker to access. Brilliant idea.

I am looking for an insert for a Garden Party 30 in B&W toile canvas with black leather trim. After seeing your design, I am going to go with a black for the exterior of the insert, which will match the interior of the bag, and then choose another color for the pockets. Now, I just have to decide what color to use for the accent. 

Would you kindly share how you went about specifying the details for 47th Heaven? Did you give her the exact interior measurements of your toolbox,or did you subtract a little so it wouldn't press too snugly against the interior of your bag? 

I'd love to see an overhead photo of your bag once you've packed it with your essentials, if you have time to share. Congratulations on such a beautiful custom solution.


----------



## ahhgoo

stillfabulous said:


> This is gorgeous! I love the way you matched the purple (is this Iris?) to where the insert meets the bag lining, but did the pockets in a contrasting fabric so they are easier and quicker to access. Brilliant idea.
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking for an insert for a Garden Party 30 in B&W toile canvas with black leather trim. After seeing your design, I am going to go with a black for the exterior of the insert, which will match the interior of the bag, and then choose another color for the pockets. Now, I just have to decide what color to use for the accent.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you kindly share how you went about specifying the details for 47th Heaven? Did you give her the exact interior measurements of your toolbox,or did you subtract a little so it wouldn't press too snugly against the interior of your bag?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to see an overhead photo of your bag once you've packed it with your essentials, if you have time to share. Congratulations on such a beautiful custom solution.




Thank you stillfabulous! Yes color is Iris. I measured the interior and subtract 0.5" from the length and width (eg. real interior measurement of bag is 10 x 7") and requested a quote based on that. I had to make sure my measurements are correct. It fits just right 

You can do either way, provide the specific insert measurement or give Mama Shari the interior bag measurement and she'll suggest a better fit which might be 1" allowance so it's not too tight. 

Can't provide the stuffed interior pic at the moment as I'm out of town but it can hold a lot.  I would suggest for the interior pockets you might want to specify how many or how wide for the pockets you want. I didn't specify anything other than color and would have liked one larger pocket for one of the sides so that I can put larger items. There's 8 pockets altogether and if you don't specify, the pocket widths are exactly 1/2 way point on each side of the insert.

Your black color interior choice sounds wonderful. I see that 47th Heaven has some patterned fabric which might be a good option for the interior of a fun garden party.


----------



## Dawn72

The Mai Tai B35 insert fits well into the Victoria II [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## stillfabulous

buffalogal said:


> Not the best pic but here's my Garden Party insert from Divide and Conquer.


Thank you for posting this photo. Surprisingly, there aren't many photos that show an overhead view of GP inserts. Yours looks like a nice match for the lining of your Garden Party. Do you know what Connie calls this color you ordered?

In your photo, it looks like the sides of the insert behave nicely when your GP is snapped. Did you ask for the flexible side panels or did the regular panels have enough bend in them? 

Last question: Did you order one of D&C's standard sizes, or did you ask her for custom measurements for your insert? What size is your GP?

Many thanks for your assistance


----------



## nicole0612

Does anyone know of a soft insert that fits the JPG (original style without pockets)? I love the look of the maitai, and sent the company an email a few days back to them asking if they make an insert that would fit, but no answer back yet.


----------



## Dawn72

nicole0612 said:


> Does anyone know of a soft insert that fits the JPG (original style without pockets)? I love the look of the maitai, and sent the company an email a few days back to them asking if they make an insert that would fit, but no answer back yet.




She takes a while to reply and usually does [emoji5]&#65039;
Good luck!


----------



## nicole0612

Dawn72 said:


> She takes a while to reply and usually does [emoji5]&#65039;
> Good luck!




Thanks! I will wait then [emoji4]


----------



## OKComputer

Can anyone tell me if the Fourbi silk insert helps maintain the shape of a B35? If not, would you recommend D&C or MaiTai?


----------



## tonkamama

OKComputer said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Fourbi silk insert helps maintain the shape of a B35? If not, would you recommend D&C or MaiTai?



For maintaining shape, both MaiTai and D&C work...

MaiTai - perfect size, some thought its more like a bag liner, you still need to stuff it with something inside like airbag/tissue while in storage.  Works great if the bag is newer.  

D&C -  perfect size, you can leave it inside your bag as is in storage (I prefer the flexible end).  I think it will reshape a used bag.

I don't have Fourbi but it looks soft and not perfectly made for B35 may do the work as MaiTai but Fourbi is expensive.  

Based on your purpose, I would suggest D&C.  HTH.


----------



## OKComputer

tonkamama said:


> For maintaining shape, both MaiTai and D&C work...
> 
> MaiTai - perfect size, some thought its more like a bag liner, you still need to stuff it with something inside like airbag/tissue while in storage.  Works great if the bag is newer.
> 
> D&C -  perfect size, you can leave it inside your bag as is in storage (I prefer the flexible end).  I think it will reshape a used bag.
> 
> I don't have Fourbi but it looks soft and not perfectly made for B35 may do the work as MaiTai but Fourbi is expensive.
> 
> Based on your purpose, I would suggest D&C.  HTH.



Thank you so very much for the detailed response - extremely helpful! You rock!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Update: Just ordered two more inserts from Connie at D&C, she is a joy to work with and an excellent communicator. Am gradually replacing all of of my inserts with D&C, love how they hold the shape of a B/K without stretching it or making it too rigid.


----------



## buffalogal

stillfabulous said:


> Thank you for posting this photo. Surprisingly, there aren't many photos that show an overhead view of GP inserts. Yours looks like a nice match for the lining of your Garden Party. Do you know what Connie calls this color you ordered?
> 
> In your photo, it looks like the sides of the insert behave nicely when your GP is snapped. Did you ask for the flexible side panels or did the regular panels have enough bend in them?
> 
> Last question: Did you order one of D&C's standard sizes, or did you ask her for custom measurements for your insert? What size is your GP?
> 
> Many thanks for your assistance


I have ordered two now, one for my GP 36 and one for my new GP 30 (pic attached). Both are "natural" color and have the flexible sides. For me, they are perfect and D&C's service is unmatched!


----------



## buffalogal

Oops, pic attached - 30cm GP insert


----------



## stillfabulous

buffalogal said:


> I have ordered two now, one for my GP 36 and one for my new GP 30 (pic attached). Both are "natural" color and have the flexible sides. For me, they are perfect and D&C's service is unmatched!




Thanks, BG! I appreciate this information and you seem delighted with the insert.

Did you have to give Connie the desired measurements for your GP30? I see she has a standard listing for GP36 but I did not find one for GP30. If you have a link, I'll follow it


----------



## buffalogal

stillfabulous said:


> Thanks, BG! I appreciate this information and you seem delighted with the insert.
> 
> Did you have to give Connie the desired measurements for your GP30? I see she has a standard listing for GP36 but I did not find one for GP30. If you have a link, I'll follow it


I didn't give any measurements. I just ordered "as is" (for both) from her Etsy listings. Hope that helps!


----------



## lswvivien

hi ladies I've just received my bag inserts from the MaiTai Collection today and they are SUPERB! I got 4 inserts from them, 2 for my Garden Partys, 1 for my Lindy and 1 for my Picotin Lock. When the parcel arrived, I was surprised by how light the four inserts tgt with all the packagings can be! the inserts themselves weight like nth and are very stretchy. 

However I do have one question, do u guys store the inserts inside the bag or separately on their own? storing them inside saves a lot of space but I'm kinda worried that they will stretch out my handbags as time goes by?&#65533;&#65533; I know they are soft like butter but just wna make sure that no damage will be done to my H bags![emoji16]

Here is a photo of the insert inside my etoupe Picotin lock 18, I have a pen case, cigarette case, tissue paper, a lil pouch for my hand sanitizer, pills, earphones etc, my cosmetic bag (forgotten to include my wallet!)


----------



## ms_1668

This Nike Studio Kit 2.0 in Medium size fits perfectly into my Evelyne PM and almost comes up to the top of the bag, also has two inside pockets, one outside zip pocket and the whole thing zips closed. Much better than the Tintamar I ordered and doesn't mark the soft leather 

(Strap comes off)


----------



## tonkamama

Don't worry, Mai Tai will not stretch out, but I recommend to take all your stuff out of bag before storing.  I always empty my bag when I get home..



lswvivien said:


> hi ladies I've just received my bag inserts from the MaiTai Collection today and they are SUPERB! I got 4 inserts from them, 2 for my Garden Partys, 1 for my Lindy and 1 for my Picotin Lock. When the parcel arrived, I was surprised by how light the four inserts tgt with all the packagings can be! the inserts themselves weight like nth and are very stretchy.
> 
> However I do have one question, do u guys store the inserts inside the bag or separately on their own? storing them inside saves a lot of space but I'm kinda worried that they will stretch out my handbags as time goes by?&#65533;&#65533; I know they are soft like butter but just wna make sure that no damage will be done to my H bags![emoji16]
> 
> Here is a photo of the insert inside my etoupe Picotin lock 18, I have a pen case, cigarette case, tissue paper, a lil pouch for my hand sanitizer, pills, earphones etc, my cosmetic bag (forgotten to include my wallet!)
> 
> View attachment 3339983


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lswvivien said:


> hi ladies I've just received my bag inserts from the MaiTai Collection today and they are SUPERB! I got 4 inserts from them, 2 for my Garden Partys, 1 for my Lindy and 1 for my Picotin Lock. When the parcel arrived, I was surprised by how light the four inserts tgt with all the packagings can be! the inserts themselves weight like nth and are very stretchy.
> 
> *However I do have one question, do u guys store the inserts inside the bag or separately on their own? storing them inside saves a lot of space but I'm kinda worried that they will stretch out my handbags as time goes by?&#65533;&#65533; I know they are soft like butter but just wna make sure that no damage will be done to my H bags!*[emoji16]
> 
> Here is a photo of the insert inside my etoupe Picotin lock 18, I have a pen case, cigarette case, tissue paper, a lil pouch for my hand sanitizer, pills, earphones etc, my cosmetic bag (forgotten to include my wallet!)
> 
> View attachment 3339983



Am sure this is up for debate, i.e. the correct way to store H bags but I store mine in their original boxes with the inserts ~ completely empty~ inside of them. So far they look perfect.


----------



## lswvivien

May I ask which bag insert are you using?)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lswvivien said:


> *May I ask which bag insert are you using?*)



Just ordered and received B/K inserts from D&C ~ Divide and Conquer on etsy ~ Connie is super communicative and these inserts are far superior than my previous organizers. The fit is just right, not too large or too small and I feel very comfortable with leaving them in my Bs/Ks while they are being stored in their boxes. 

BTW, I am terribly OCD about the condition and shape of my H bags and keeping them well maintained ~ if I thought for even a second that the insert fit was off and it might stretch out my bag, well, out it would go.


----------



## madisonmamaw

i have used d&c, samelong (i probably misspelt it) and maitai

while i enjoyed them all, if i may share i do like one over the others
tbh, maitai's are the best for me - i lived with her b35 and picotin mm for the past year or so
since i realized that she has more sizes i am adding b30, k32 and k28 to my collection

i recommend them because the fabric feels great and i believe pairs well with h leathers
the stitches and design are superb


----------



## TankerToad

ms_1668 said:


> This Nike Studio Kit 2.0 in Medium size fits perfectly into my Evelyne PM and almost comes up to the top of the bag, also has two inside pockets, one outside zip pocket and the whole thing zips closed. Much better than the Tintamar I ordered and doesn't mark the soft leather
> 
> (Strap comes off)


Can you post of picture of this in your Evelyne?


----------



## momasaurus

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Just ordered and received B/K inserts from D&C ~ Divide and Conquer on etsy ~ Connie is super communicative and these inserts are far superior than my previous organizers. The fit is just right, not too large or too small and I feel very comfortable with leaving them in my Bs/Ks while they are being stored in their boxes.
> 
> BTW, I am terribly OCD about the condition and shape of my H bags and keeping them well maintained ~ if I thought for even a second that the insert fit was off and it might stretch out my bag, well, out it would go.


OK, you just pushed me over the edge. Ordered a turquoise insert for my K32. Thank you, *Vigee*!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

momasaurus said:


> OK, you just pushed me over the edge. Ordered a turquoise insert for my K32. Thank you, *Vigee*!



Great!!! Hope that you like the D&C inserts as much as I do ~ was really torn between MaiTai's exquisite organizers which look softer with less structure and the more firm D&C organizers, *momasaurus*.

My decision to go with D&C was certainly right for me as I do not like overly slouchy B's. My fingers are crossed that these are the right choice for you too!


----------



## momasaurus

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great!!! Hope that you like the D&C inserts as much as I do ~ was really torn between MaiTai's exquisite organizers which look softer with less structure and the more firm D&C organizers, *momasaurus*.
> 
> My decision to go with D&C was certainly right for me as I do not like overly slouchy B's. My fingers are crossed that these are the right choice for you too!


*Vigee*, thank you so much for the nudge. The insert arrived today and is fabulous! Exactly what my floppy K needed to perk her up. Do you think I can talk her into making me a bra?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

momasaurus said:


> *Vigee*, thank you so much for the nudge. The insert arrived today and is fabulous! Exactly what my floppy K needed to perk her up. *Do you think I can talk her into making me a bra?*



Lol, *momasaurus*, I will take one of those garments too!!! Glad that you are happy with the D&C organizer. 

On my bucket list is to order 2-3 more inserts from D&C and then I'm done. Whoever gave them a glowing review on this thread, I am eternally grateful because these are really fantastic.


----------



## bagalogist

Does the owner of D&C ship international ?


----------



## momasaurus

bagalogist said:


> Does the owner of D&C ship international ?


I found this on her etsy website:

** I do not ship outside of the U.S. I've had too many problems with international shipping. Thanks for your understanding.

Sorry!


----------



## bagalogist

momasaurus said:


> I found this on her etsy website:
> 
> ** I do not ship outside of the U.S. I've had too many problems with international shipping. Thanks for your understanding.
> 
> Sorry!


Thank you. Very helpful of you.


----------



## momasaurus

bagalogist said:


> Thank you. Very helpful of you.



You're welcome. I hope you find another solution that works for you!


----------



## ehy12

Just received my mai tai insert and love it!!! Super light inside my 30 b!


----------



## tonkamama

bagalogist said:


> Thank you. Very helpful of you.



I think you can have it shipped to a shipping company and the have them ship to your home outside of US.  Only down side is you are paying more shipping $.  In any case, I still think it is worth it cus you only need one for every size.


----------



## ehy12

The same mai tai inside my lindy


----------



## madisonmamaw

ehy12 said:


> Just received my mai tai insert and love it!!! Super light inside my 30 b!





ehy12 said:


> The same mai tai inside my lindy



i love the maitai bag inserts =) 
i must admit i thought they were a tad expensive since i purchased 2 and 3 at a time, until i saw what baginizer cost - 300usd + a pop !!

enjoy your maitai's !!


----------



## ehy12

madisonmamaw said:


> i love the maitai bag inserts =)
> i must admit i thought they were a tad expensive since i purchased 2 and 3 at a time, until i saw what baginizer cost - 300usd + a pop !!
> 
> enjoy your maitai's !!


I love this too! I have a bit of a bag insert/organizer obsession and have bought all of the popular ones...love this one too...can't for the life of me remember which brand it is??? Divide and conquer?? Its silk and sooooo pretty!!!


----------



## tonkamama

ehy ~ lol I am little bit OCD and confess that I have both D&C & MaiTai for each one and all colors match with the bag...  



ehy12 said:


> I love this too! I have a bit of a bag insert/organizer obsession and have bought all of the popular ones...love this one too...can't for the life of me remember which brand it is??? Divide and conquer?? Its silk and sooooo pretty!!!


----------



## ehy12

tonkamama said:


> ehy ~ lol I am little bit OCD and confess that I have both D&C & MaiTai for each one and all colors match with the bag...  [emoji23]


Thats awesome!!! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ehy12 said:


> I love this too! I have a bit of a bag insert/organizer obsession and have bought all of the popular ones...love this one too...can't for the life of me remember which brand it is??? Divide and conquer?? Its silk and sooooo pretty!!!





tonkamama said:


> ehy ~ lol I am little bit OCD and confess that I have both D&C & MaiTai for each one and all colors match with the bag...



Darlings, which insert do you think is better for making sure Clemence B30 won't EVER flop!?


----------



## ehy12

tonkamama said:


> ehy ~ lol I am little bit OCD and confess that I have both D&C & MaiTai for each one and all colors match with the bag...


I am on ban island...and buying these accessories helps keep me out of my local H store!!


----------



## ehy12

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darlings, which insert do you think is better for making sure Clemence B30 won't EVER flop!?


The mai tai insert is very smooshy and probably would not keep up a clemence bag if it is already floppy or to keep it from flooping?? The divide and conquer is very stiff (still light)...so I think the divide and conquer is better for you. This is unless mai tai has stiffer inserts...mine is smooshy and wonderful.


----------



## ehy12

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darlings, which insert do you think is better for making sure Clemence B30 won't EVER flop!?


When i put my divide and conquer in my b30, its very flush up against the inside wall


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ehy12 said:


> When i put my divide and conquer in my b30, its very flush up against the inside wall



Yes, I see what you mean. This iseems like better option for Clemence... need a stiffer insert for flop prevention purposes....


----------



## ehy12

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes, I see what you mean. This iseems like better option for Clemence... need a stiffer insert for flop prevention purposes.... [emoji14]


The things we ponder and do for our bags!!![emoji18]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ehy12 said:


> The things we ponder and do for our bags!!![emoji18]



Yea...and I don't even have the bag yet


----------



## ehy12

israeli_flava said:


> yea...and i don't even have the bag yet


so????


----------



## ehy12

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yea...and I don't even have the bag yet


My question was meant to say waiting for SO????


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ehy12 said:


> My question was meant to say waiting for SO????


----------



## ehy12

israeli_flava said:


>


me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tonkamama

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darlings, which insert do you think is better for making sure Clemence B30 won't EVER flop!?



Hello dear, I would say D&C although MaiTai will do the samething too.  

D&C is made with stiffer material (still looks really nice IMO) and the edges will not flip over when pockets are fully loaded with small items.  MaiTai on the other hand due to its softer material, you may need to plan ahead of time of what items to put inside the side pockets and leave larger items in the middle compartment to avoid edges flip over.  If you are light packer like me, D&C might be a better solution.  I also recommend to stuff MaiTai with tissues or airbags while the bag is not in action...Your B or K will be safe with both inserts inside while in storage.  

BTW, D&C B30 insert is approx 3 oz heavier than MaiTai B30 insert, what I did to help reduce and lighten the weight of my bags is 1) downsize my wallet to either a Chanel card case or Hermes Calvi.  2) I don't use cosmetic bag instead I use those pockets to store a lipstick, keys...little things like that.  

Beautiful lady MaiTai inside my red K32 in clemence:




Playful girl D&C inside my red K32 in clemence:


----------



## SandySummer

I purchased this "Sweet Blue" D&C insert from Connie and received it within a week. I own two other D&C inserts both in the natural color fabric. I noticed the material on Sweet Blue is much softer and weighs slightly less. I ordered it in preparation for my SO... If only that would arrive as quickly.


----------



## crazyforbag

I need help from Birkin 25 insert, would this dimensions work? 9"L x 5"W x 5"H, 
Can someone measure the inside width of their B25 bag.  TIA


----------



## calflu

This looks so nice!

I'm looking for a bag insert for my Lindy 30. What size would you recommend?




tonkamama said:


> Hello dear, I would say D&C although MaiTai will do the samething too.
> 
> D&C is made with stiffer material (still looks really nice IMO) and the edges will not flip over when pockets are fully loaded with small items.  MaiTai on the other hand due to its softer material, you may need to plan ahead of time of what items to put inside the side pockets and leave larger items in the middle compartment to avoid edges flip over.  If you are light packer like me, D&C might be a better solution.  I also recommend to stuff MaiTai with tissues or airbags while the bag is not in action...Your B or K will be safe with both inserts inside while in storage.
> 
> BTW, D&C B30 insert is approx 3 oz heavier than MaiTai B30 insert, what I did to help reduce and lighten the weight of my bags is 1) downsize my wallet to either a Chanel card case or Hermes Calvi.  2) I don't use cosmetic bag instead I use those pockets to store a lipstick, keys...little things like that.
> 
> Beautiful lady MaiTai inside my red K32 in clemence:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playful girl D&C inside my red K32 in clemence:


----------



## tonkamama

calflu said:


> This looks so nice!
> 
> I'm looking for a bag insert for my Lindy 30. What size would you recommend?



Hi calflu ~ Maitai makes beautiful insert for Lindy 30.  Please check it out on her website.   

https://maitaicollection.com/collections/bag-inserts/products/lindy-30-insert?variant=16774624705


----------



## bakeacookie

Has anyone tried MaiTai's Kelly 32 insert for a Herbag 31?


----------



## EmileH

I just bought a divide and conquer speedy 35 insert for my Sofia Coppola MM. It's perfect, well made and gives the bag a nice shape without putting pressure on the leather. I still prefer Mai tai's inserts for my Hermes bags.


----------



## LVoeluv

Hi
I dint see the fourbi insert (size 25 or medium) in the list for Evelyne GM and was wondering if it'll fit? Thanks


----------



## RyukkuX

LVoeluv said:


> Hi
> I dint see the fourbi insert (size 25 or medium) in the list for Evelyne GM and was wondering if it'll fit? Thanks



I use the larger size fourbi (I believe there are only 2 sizes) in my GM evelyne (clemence) and finds that it fits well.


----------



## LVoeluv

RyukkuX said:


> I use the larger size fourbi (I believe there are only 2 sizes) in my GM evelyne (clemence) and finds that it fits well.




Thank you so much! I was planning to get the bigger size but have no idea if it'll be too wide coz the GM Evie is about 4" too. [emoji4][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## dyyong

so happy I have found this thread, now my question is to contrast or not to for Ms Evie? can any Evelyne owner chime in? Thank you!!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

dyyong said:


> so happy I have found this thread, now my question is to contrast or not to for Ms Evie? can any Evelyne owner chime in? Thank you!!




I ordered a black insert for my Evelyne so the color of the insert won't show on the perforations though the insides of the bag which is suede rubs and leaves lint like particles on the insert. Ohh, and btw, my insert is from D&C. Hope this helps!


----------



## dyyong

xtnxtnxtn said:


> I ordered a black insert for my Evelyne so the color of the insert won't show on the perforations though the insides of the bag which is suede rubs and leaves lint like particles on the insert. Ohh, and btw, my insert is from D&C. Hope this helps!



I think if I order it will be black too. thank you for your reply xtnxtnxtn ^_^


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

dyyong said:


> I think if I order it will be black too. thank you for your reply xtnxtnxtn ^_^




Dyyong, Connie of D&C recommends her natural color inserts so there won't be problems with the suede particles sticking to the insert though a soft damp clothe can easily remove the dirt.


----------



## grapegravity

Any advice on what insert to use for jypsiere 28? I did look thru the thread and cannot find any info on a bag insert which fit jypsiere 28 except the hermes ones.

TIA!


----------



## Rouge H

grapegravity said:


> Any advice on what insert to use for jypsiere 28? I did look thru the thread and cannot find any info on a bag insert which fit jypsiere 28 except the hermes ones.
> 
> TIA!


I use purse to go in my 28, it fits perfect.


----------



## grapegravity

Rouge H said:


> I use purse to go in my 28, it fits perfect.



Thank you very much! I will go order one!  Is it the smallest size of purse to go that you have for jyp 28?


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

grapegravity said:


> Any advice on what insert to use for jypsiere 28? I did look thru the thread and cannot find any info on a bag insert which fit jypsiere 28 except the hermes ones.
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!




I have a Jypsiere 28 too. I don't use an organizer like I do with my other H's, except for my Lindy. I have my dogon wallet, a makeup purse and glasses. Doesn't fit a lot. I did search too but can't find any suggestions.. I think using an organizer will make the bag hold less. Hope that helps!! Enjoy your Jypsiere! It's a wonderful bag!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Just got my D&C insert a few days ago, now it has left impression marks on my Kelly!! Have to switch back to my MaiTai insert!!! Fast!!! Gosh!![emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## dyyong

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Dyyong, Connie of D&C recommends her natural color inserts so there won't be problems with the suede particles sticking to the insert though a soft damp clothe can easily remove the dirt.



Thank you but now I'm having second thoughts as I do like it slouchy style and I use small pouches for my loose and small stuff, any minute now fedex will come with my long waited Evie


----------



## EmileH

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Just got my D&C insert a few days ago, now it has left impression marks on my Kelly!! Have to switch back to my MaiTai insert!!! Fast!!! Gosh!![emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
> 
> View attachment 3367658
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367659
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367661




Hmmm. I worry about that. I use Mai tai inserts in my Hermes bags. The only bag I use a d and c insert on is my Sofia Coppola to give it more structure.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hmmm. I worry about that. I use Mai tai inserts in my Hermes bags. The only bag I use a d and c insert on is my Sofia Coppola to give it more structure.




Yes, lucky enough I have a MaiTai insert both for my Kelly and Bolide which apparently has the same dimensions. I have D&C inserts for my Birkin and Toolbox 26 to keep the structure specially bec the TB26 slouches without an insert. Ordered inserts from D&C for my Evelyne too to keep my stuff organized or everything specially the small items would dump on the bottom of the bag. Problem now is bec the insert is in black so the color of the insert won't show on the perforations, the inside part of the bag which is suede rubs on the insert and leaves lint like particles, though it can be easily wiped off with a damp clothe. Good thing I saw the marks when I strapped the bag close!![emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I just got my SO very quickly and was not prepared. I am trying to read the thread from the beginning. But wondering if the H insert size big will fit a B30 and also a B35 bag. I have no idea. Can one clean them? Would you recommend the silk one or the standard? My SO is a B30 and with light interior (rose confetti). I was told to be very careful.


----------



## EmileH

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Yes, lucky enough I have a MaiTai insert both for my Kelly and Bolide which apparently has the same dimensions. I have D&C inserts for my Birkin and Toolbox 26 to keep the structure specially bec the TB26 slouches without an insert. Ordered inserts from D&C for my Evelyne too to keep my stuff organized or everything specially the small items would dump on the bottom of the bag. Problem now is bec the insert is in black so the color of the insert won't show on the perforations, the inside part of the bag which is suede rubs on the insert and leaves lint like particles, though it can be easily wiped off with a damp clothe. Good thing I saw the marks when I strapped the bag close!![emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]




I just use a pouch like a small cosmetics bag in my Evelyn. That works fine.


----------



## EmileH

Sarah_sarah said:


> I just got my SO very quickly and was not prepared. I am trying to read the thread from the beginning. But wondering if the H insert size big will fit a B30 and also a B35 bag. I have no idea. Can one clean them? Would you recommend the silk one or the standard? My SO is a B30 and with light interior (rose confetti). I was told to be very careful.




Sarah I had the large  fourbi. It doesn't conform to the bag very well at all. It doesn't even fill the 30 cm bag. You can clean the canvas one but it's not very pretty or functional. I ended up selling mine and I bought Mai Tai inserts. They fit the bag ps much better, they are prettier, and they are more cost effective. Honestly I think the fourbi is a waste of money. But congratulations on your special order. You have great taste so I'm sure it is gorgeous.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sarah I had the large  fourbi. It doesn't conform to the bag very well at all. It doesn't even fill the 30 cm bag. You can clean the canvas one but it's not very pretty or functional. I ended up selling mine and I bought Mai Tai inserts. They fit the bag ps much better, they are prettier, and they are more cost effective. Honestly I think the fourbi is a waste of money. But congratulations on your special order. You have great taste so I'm sure it is gorgeous.




Thank you so much dear Pocketbook Pup. I never tried them before. If it doesn't fit well, then I am not sure it will be my kind of thing. I like the idea of using one to quickly change bangs. 
I hope the Mai Tai inserts are worldwide shipping available. 
Thanks. I did a reveal on the SO [emoji259].


----------



## EmileH

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thank you so much dear Pocketbook Pup. I never tried them before. If it doesn't fit well, then I am not sure it will be my kind of thing. I like the idea of using one to quickly change bangs.
> I hope the Mai Tai inserts are worldwide shipping available.
> Thanks. I did a reveal on the SO [emoji259].




I bought Mai tai's Birkin 30 insert. It fits my Birkin 35 and my Kelly 32 and 35 better than the fourbi did.


----------



## grapegravity

xtnxtnxtn said:


> I have a Jypsiere 28 too. I don't use an organizer like I do with my other H's, except for my Lindy. I have my dogon wallet, a makeup purse and glasses. Doesn't fit a lot. I did search too but can't find any suggestions.. I think using an organizer will make the bag hold less. Hope that helps!! Enjoy your Jypsiere! It's a wonderful bag!



Thanks! I only put my wallet and car keys in the jyp and I have to use an insert since it's rose sakura color.  I just ordered small size purse to go as Rouge H suggested and hope it will arrive soon before my trip at the end of June!


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

grapegravity said:


> Thanks! I only put my wallet and car keys in the jyp and I have to use an insert since it's rose sakura color.  I just ordered small size purse to go as Rouge H suggested and hope it will arrive soon before my trip at the end of June!




Beautiful color! Yes, you'll be needing a liner at least. What size did you order from purse to go? Pls let me know if it works for the jyp. Btw, does your jyp have impression marks at the back?


----------



## grapegravity

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Beautiful color! Yes, you'll be needing a liner at least. MaiTai makes great inserts. Does your jyp have impression marks at the back?



I dont think MaiTai makes insert for Jyp.. (I might be wrong tho) I have her scarf pouches and they are very well made.

I tend to wear my jyp with the straps shorten as a shoulder purse so the impression mark is not so visible


----------



## tonkamama

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thank you so much dear Pocketbook Pup. I never tried them before. If it doesn't fit well, then I am not sure it will be my kind of thing. I like the idea of using one to quickly change bangs.
> I hope the Mai Tai inserts are worldwide shipping available.
> Thanks. I did a reveal on the SO [emoji259].



Sarah ~ congrats on your SO.  Please check out Mai Tai website for her beautiful inserts.  She is easy to work with, and fast responding if you have any questions.  I have ordered one for each of my B/K...


https://maitaicollection.com/collections/bag-inserts


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

grapegravity said:


> I dont think MaiTai makes insert for Jyp.. (I might be wrong tho) I have her scarf pouches and they are very well made.
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to wear my jyp with the straps shorten as a shoulder purse so the impression mark is not so visible




I love my jyp! It's a bicolor rouge h/casaque and I've traveled around with it... Well, left impression marks at the back.[emoji22] Sometimes I also wear it with straps shortened and tied with a twilly. 

Post pictures of your beautiful jyp![emoji8]

Yup, MaiTai doesn't make inserts for the jypsiere though she is easy to deal with. Try dropping her an email to check if she can customize one for you.


----------



## grapegravity

xtnxtnxtn said:


> I love my jyp! It's a bicolor rouge h/casaque and I've traveled around with it... Well, left impression marks at the back.[emoji22] Sometimes I also wear it with straps shortened and tied with a twilly.
> 
> Post pictures of your beautiful jyp![emoji8]
> 
> Yup, MaiTai doesn't make inserts for the jypsiere though she is easy to deal with. Try dropping her an email to check if she can customize one for you.



Here you go!

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-colors/purple-pink-color-family-pics-only-100919-34.html#post29756152

Thanks for thel suggestion. I will wait for purse to go to arrive and see how it fit inside my jyp before contacting MaiTai for custom insert.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I bought Mai tai's Birkin 30 insert. It fits my Birkin 35 and my Kelly 32 and 35 better than the fourbi did.




That sounds perfect. Need to get a 30 then so I can easily change from 30 to 35. Thanks.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

tonkamama said:


> Sarah ~ congrats on your SO.  Please check out Mai Tai website for her beautiful inserts.  She is easy to work with, and fast responding if you have any questions.  I have ordered one for each of my B/K...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://maitaicollection.com/collections/bag-inserts




Thanks. I will write to her. I saw her inserts and they look great. I want to use one for both 30 and 35 B. I would be tempted to buy for each bag. [emoji259] 

I will write to her so we can figure out international shipping.


----------



## EmileH

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks. I will write to her. I saw her inserts and they look great. I want to use one for both 30 and 35 B. I would be tempted to buy for each bag. [emoji259]
> 
> I will write to her so we can figure out international shipping.




In the past  I used one insert that I moved from bag to bag for convenience. I now have an insert for each bag. Mai tai's are made to nicely conform to each bag shape. And I found that one insert didn't work for all of my bags. In order to make things more efficient I actually bought all of the things that i like to keep in each bag- small pen and tablet, nail file, hand cream, phone charger, mints, Tylenol travel packs In multiples. I keep each bag stocked. The only things that I switch are the things that I keep in the center of the insert- wallet, sunglasses case and car keys. I know. Neurotic.


----------



## Hermezzy

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In the past  I used one insert that I moved from bag to bag for convenience. I now have an insert for each bag. Mai tai's are made to nicely conform to each bag shape. And I found that one insert didn't work for all of my bags. In order to make things more efficient I actually bought all of the things that i like to keep in each bag- small pen and tablet, nail file, hand cream, phone charger, mints, Tylenol travel packs In multiples. I keep each bag stocked. The only things that I switch are the things that I keep in the center of the insert- wallet, sunglasses case and car keys. I know. Neurotic.


I think this is a fantastic idea.  Probably saves a ton of fishing around and lot of stress!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In the past  I used one insert that I moved from bag to bag for convenience. I now have an insert for each bag. Mai tai's are made to nicely conform to each bag shape. And I found that one insert didn't work for all of my bags. In order to make things more efficient I actually bought all of the things that i like to keep in each bag- small pen and tablet, nail file, hand cream, phone charger, mints, Tylenol travel packs In multiples. I keep each bag stocked. The only things that I switch are the things that I keep in the center of the insert- wallet, sunglasses case and car keys. I know. Neurotic.




Actually that sounds pretty good to me. And I would probably do it. I am already doing it without noticing until you mentioned it. 
I have my stock of meds that I carry because everyone around me always assumes I should have some so that is spread around my bags. 
I am glad Mai tai's can be shipped to my destination. I think I will do one for b30 and b35. I have two b30's but I want to try them out. For the K25 sellier I have a good amount of space but definitely no insert will work. 
Thanks. [emoji5]


----------



## madisonmamaw

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In the past  I used one insert that I moved from bag to bag for convenience. I now have an insert for each bag. Mai tai's are made to nicely conform to each bag shape. And I found that one insert didn't work for all of my bags. In order to make things more efficient I actually bought all of the things that i like to keep in each bag- small pen and tablet, nail file, hand cream, phone charger, mints, Tylenol travel packs In multiples. I keep each bag stocked. The only things that I switch are the things that I keep in the center of the insert- wallet, sunglasses case and car keys. I know. Neurotic.


Darling I have the different sizes inserts for all my bags except for lindy MT doesn't make them in my size yet...

I do think I probably should stock each of my inserts but I haven't really worked out what  needs to be in different bags yet. Different sized bags actually leads themselves to different occasions...



Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## EmileH

madisonmamaw said:


> Darling I have the different sizes inserts for all my bags except for lindy MT doesn't make them in my size yet...
> 
> I do think I probably should stock each of my inserts but I haven't really worked out what  needs to be in different bags yet. Different sized bags actually leads themselves to different occasions...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app




Yes. This seems to work best for me, too. It did take a bit of work. You are right that you have to customize the contents for each bag. DH thought I was nuts. [emoji23]


----------



## Metrowestmama

Pocketbook Pup said:


> In the past  I used one insert that I moved from bag to bag for convenience. I now have an insert for each bag. Mai tai's are made to nicely conform to each bag shape. And I found that one insert didn't work for all of my bags. In order to make things more efficient I actually bought all of the things that i like to keep in each bag- small pen and tablet, nail file, hand cream, phone charger, mints, Tylenol travel packs In multiples. I keep each bag stocked. The only things that I switch are the things that I keep in the center of the insert- wallet, sunglasses case and car keys. I know. Neurotic.



OMG! I do the same thing! Nice to find a fellow neurotic. &#128512;&#128522;


----------



## EmileH

Metrowestmama said:


> OMG! I do the same thing! Nice to find a fellow neurotic. [emoji3][emoji4]




The true beauty of tpf. We find we are not alone. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## madisonmamaw

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. This seems to work best for me, too. It did take a bit of work. You are right that you have to customize the contents for each bag. DH thought I was nuts. [emoji23]


This sounds like an improvement project. Do you keep the inserts in the bags or how Do you store them? 

I am.thinking about my bags and insert...

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## EmileH

madisonmamaw said:


> This sounds like an improvement project. Do you keep the inserts in the bags or how Do you store them?
> 
> I am.thinking about my bags and insert...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app




I do keep the inserts in the bags. I used to keep them filled with air cells. Now I don't need as many air cells. I think the Mai tai inserts are gentle enough for this. 

I try to keep a small collection of bags and I use them all often. With one insert I found that I didn't use my Chanel flags as often because it was a pain to transfer things. Now I have small pouches of the things I need stored in the flaps. The Hermes and other large bags have inserts with most of what I need already preloaded. I hate having bags that I don't use.


----------



## madisonmamaw

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I do keep the inserts in the bags. I used to keep them filled with air cells. Now I don't need as many air cells. I think the Mai tai inserts are gentle enough for this.
> 
> I try to keep a small collection of bags and I use them all often. With one insert I found that I didn't use my Chanel flags as often because it was a pain to transfer things. Now I have small pouches of the things I need stored in the flaps. The Hermes and other large bags have inserts with most of what I need already preloaded. I hate having bags that I don't use.


Thank you for sharing your experience darling. I think it is very important also to keep using my bags . I should definitely give the inserts and bags some thought so I can streamline the whole process 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## WingNut

I have a question....I've been using a slightly customized (shorter, with loop handles) D&C insert designed for my 30cm Bs, and also using it in my 35s. I'm looking at MaiTai's inserts because the D&C I didn't get with the softer/collapsible ends, so it's a bit stiff. Can anyone speak to how "puffy" the MaiTai insert is, and how much room the thickness of the insert takes away from the "usable" space in the bags?


----------



## EmileH

WingNut said:


> I have a question....I've been using a slightly customized (shorter, with loop handles) D&C insert designed for my 30cm Bs, and also using it in my 35s. I'm looking at MaiTai's inserts because the D&C I didn't get with the softer/collapsible ends, so it's a bit stiff. Can anyone speak to how "puffy" the MaiTai insert is, and how much room the thickness of the insert takes away from the "usable" space in the bags?




It's not very puffy at all and I don't feel like it takes away from the capacity of the bag. But I have larger sized bags 32-40 cm, so in a very small bag maybe it makes more of a difference. Maybe someone with a smaller bag can help there? I'll tell you that the downside to Mai tai's soft inserts is that if you don't have stuff in the center it flops inward. Her inserts also keep their shape without flopping best when you use the correct size for your bag. That's part of why I decided to have different inserts for each bag. But as she explains that flopping when not full is the price you pay for having a soft insert that won't damage your bag. Once I put my wallet sunglasses and keys in it doesn't flop anymore.  I hope that helps.


----------



## madisonmamaw

WingNut said:


> I have a question....I've been using a slightly customized (shorter, with loop handles) D&C insert designed for my 30cm Bs, and also using it in my 35s. I'm looking at MaiTai's inserts because the D&C I didn't get with the softer/collapsible ends, so it's a bit stiff. Can anyone speak to how "puffy" the MaiTai insert is, and how much room the thickness of the insert takes away from the "usable" space in the bags?


To add to what P said 
I really do enjoy MT insert. I started with D&C but switched into MT entirely.

I have the smaller 28 Kelly for comparison it's very nice 
Keeps my smaller Kelly very much organized 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## WingNut

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's not very puffy at all and I don't feel like it takes away from the capacity of the bag. But I have larger sized bags 32-40 cm, so in a very small bag maybe it makes more of a difference. Maybe someone with a smaller bag can help there? I'll tell you that the downside to Mai tai's soft inserts is that if you don't have stuff in the center it flops inward. Her inserts also keep their shape without flopping best when you use the correct size for your bag. That's part of why I decided to have different inserts for each bag. But as she explains that flopping when not full is the price you pay for having a soft insert that won't damage your bag. Once I put my wallet sunglasses and keys in it doesn't flop anymore.  I hope that helps.



It does...thank you!


----------



## tod

Just received my Maitai inserts and I couldnt be happier. So well made and just the right amount of structure. Was using D&C but am now officially an MT convert.  Well worth the price and such a wonderful person to work with!


----------



## tod

Also -- for those looking for an insert for a TB 20, MT's Picotin MM insert works perfect if you like using the bag with the wings open (like me) HTH [emoji4]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

tod said:


> Just received my Maitai inserts and I couldnt be happier. So well made and *just the right amount of structure*. Was using D&C but am now officially an MT convert.  Well worth the price and such a wonderful person to work with!



Love the D&C organizers but based on your post will try the MaiTai inserts next ~ they looked too soft but if they have some structure that will work for me.

Thanks for your feedback, *tod*.


----------



## QuelleFromage

My final review of Design & Decor's K28 insert....I still think it's really pretty (I love raw silk) and well priced at under $60. However, I don't like the rigidity of the ends in a valuable bag as I think they will eventually leave press marks, and they make the insert difficult to put in and remove 
I will be doing some "surgery" on the insert to remove whatever makes it stiff. It won't be as pretty once I slice it up,  but will work better - while I await an order from MaiTai to see how that works. Her Kelly inserts seem less puffy than the B insert I have (which I have had a long time, perhaps her product has changed). 

I would suggest anyone ordering from Design & Decor to request a soft insert.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

I agree with Quelle, my MaiTai B35 insert is quite puffy, I have had it around 18 months.
However, with a B35 I find that it nicely fills the void of the open-ness.
When I used it in my K35, I found that there was a lot of insert, and it was quite bunched up inside.
It definitely reduced the capacity of the bag.
I use the organiser as more of a protector of the interior rather than a shaper, or organiser, so the pockets and rigidity are less important to me.

I am now considering getting another for my K32/K35. 
Not sure whether to go for a K32 or a B30 insert, but hope for it to do double duty with the K's.
I don't use the pockets of the bags so it wouldn't matter if the B insert was too tall inside to clear the pockets.

Any opinions on which would be better would be gratefully received.


----------



## cdinh87

Tinklemd said:


> Just received my evie D&C insert.  She made it and delivered it fast!!  4 days from order to receiving it.  I gave her dimensions to my bearn wallet and it is a snug fit.  The soft top does not poke out and is stiff enough to stay upright.  Looks like it will help a lot with keeping things in order rather than jumbled up in the evie.  I am very pleased with it!  Colors: fuschia with blue pockets in BE evelyne.
> 
> View attachment 3257872
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic with few items
> 
> View attachment 3257873
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pic with makeup bag and shawl with Maitai shawl pochette beside the insert.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> Also I decided on a fuschia insert so it would subtly contrast and show through the perforations.
> 
> View attachment 3257879


 
Love the contrasting colors! What size D&C insert did u get for your evelyne PM?  I checked the etsy page but I only see the Evelyne GM sizes available.


----------



## HGT

Dear TPFers,

Have you gals used MaiTai's Kelly 28 inserts for your B30s and Lindy30?  Would that work?  

I believe another reason for us to use the bag insert is the ease to move around between purses.  So I want to get ONE insert and just move my stuff between bags.

Please let me know your inputs.

Thanks!

https://maitaicollection.com/collec...ucts/kelly-insert-size-28?variant=17377823617


----------



## assiedification

How much does a bag insert cost by Hermes? Say for a K28?


----------



## *MJ*

What do you think is the best insert to help maintain structure on a clemence B30? I was looking at a D&C, but some ladies had mentioned that it left marks on their bag. But I don't think any of the others have the stiff bottom and that bit of firmness that I was hoping for. Any ideas or recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## calflu

ehy12 said:


> The same mai tai inside my lindy



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️what color is this pls?


----------



## calflu

*MJ* said:


> What do you think is the best insert to help maintain structure on a clemence B30? I was looking at a D&C, but some ladies had mentioned that it left marks on their bag. But I don't think any of the others have the stiff bottom and that bit of firmness that I was hoping for. Any ideas or recommendations would be appreciated.



I don't have B30 but you can try D&C with flexible ends 

I have one for my Lindy and really like it


----------



## ehy12

calflu said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️what color is this pls?


My lindy is etoupe[emoji7]


----------



## StyleEyes

ehy12 said:


> The same mai tai inside my lindy



I love MaiTai's inserts and this looks so pretty!  Does the insert still allow the Lindy to fold up like a fortune cookie?  

I've been using a soft 'Purse To Go', but it's getting a bit old and I'm not a huge fan of the color....but it does allow the bag to fold in, which I like!


----------



## ehy12

StyleEyes said:


> I love MaiTai's inserts and this looks so pretty!  Does the insert still allow the Lindy to fold up like a fortune cookie?
> 
> I've been using a soft 'Purse To Go', but it's getting a bit old and I'm not a huge fan of the color....but it does allow the bag to fold in, which I like!


Yes the mai tai insert is mooshy and allows lindy to fold up still. Love it!


----------



## StyleEyes

ehy12 said:


> Yes the mai tai insert is mooshy and allows lindy to fold up still. Love it!


Oh awesome!  I have them for my picotins, but wasn't sure if the puffiness would prevent the fortune cookie. I'm compiling a list to order some more for my other bags and I will add one for my Lindy !!  
Thanks so much!


----------



## *MJ*

calflu said:


> I don't have B30 but you can try D&C with flexible ends
> 
> I have one for my Lindy and really like it



Thanks! I will look for that one.


----------



## perlerare

assiedification said:


> How much does a bag insert cost by Hermes? Say for a K28?



Last time I checked the silk one was $890...


----------



## lanit

I ordered both D& C and MT insert for my vintage 28 Kelly in evercalf. Hands down MTs was a winner. It is slim, elegant and lovely in the graphite with white stitching and not puffy at all. Her packaging arrived impeccably. The DC was too stiff, but I am using it for my plumes and it fits my 28 plumes just great.

BTW, the DC did seem to create visible creasing when I tried it in the evercalf Kelly, and MTs does not. So I am glad I ordered both. I love the softness and elegant look of MTs.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I'm a fan of Mai Tai's. They work in the Kelly beautifully , well done & her packaging is lovely..
I also have several of her sachets & they are lovely as well


----------



## tonkamama

*MJ* said:


> What do you think is the best insert to help maintain structure on a clemence B30? I was looking at a D&C, but some ladies had mentioned that it left marks on their bag. But I don't think any of the others have the stiff bottom and that bit of firmness that I was hoping for. Any ideas or recommendations would be appreciated.


Hello MJ, I have both MaiTai and D&C for my Togo B30 and Clemence K32.  Both work great and D&C with flexible ends did not create marks on my B30 cus it's made slightly smaller than the actual bag size. However D&C are little heavier than MaiTai insert if weight is an issue for you.  If you worry, my suggeation is to take the insert out when you get home, but I left it inside without any issue.  I think the problem with marking is that the insert is stuffed with bulky contents, I always "empty" or at least not stuffed the insert with bulky items before I put them back in storage position on my shelf.  My K32 is clemence leather and I feel the newer clemence leather are stiffer and stronger, thus far my K32 Clemence are holding up like new.   HTH


----------



## Miva

Mai Tai bag insert is in my bag (35cm) .. not in H bag but in Celine ...and its very very well maid and comfortable to use  good luck


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Haven't seen any creasing while using the D&C flexible insert. Love them.


----------



## *MJ*

tonkamama said:


> Hello MJ, I have both MaiTai and D&C for my Togo B30 and Clemence K32.  Both work great and D&C with flexible ends did not create marks on my B30 cus it's made slightly smaller than the actual bag size. However D&C are little heavier than MaiTai insert if weight is an issue for you.  If you worry, my suggeation is to take the insert out when you get home, but I left it inside without any issue.  I think the problem with marking is that the insert is stuffed with bulky contents, I always "empty" or at least not stuffed the insert with bulky items before I put them back in storage position on my shelf.  My K32 is clemence leather and I feel the newer clemence leather are stiffer and stronger, thus far my K32 Clemence are holding up like new.   HTH



Hi tonkamama!! Thank you so much for that great information!! I think I will give the D&C a try...I don't carry much at all, just a cardholder or small wallet, compact, sunglasses, lipgloss, iPhone... So I think it would be fine. Glad to hear your K32 Clemence is holding up great! My B30 is new so it seems to be the stronger  stiffer Clemence as you mentioned. 

Thanks again for the helpful insight!


----------



## *MJ*

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Haven't seen any creasing while using the D&C flexible insert. Love them.



Thanks VLG, that is good to know!!


----------



## TankerToad

I'm officially addicted to bag inserts 
I have every make and model and often give them as gifts 
Need to take a group shot 
Until then here's one of my lovelies:


----------



## nicole0612

TankerToad said:


> I'm officially addicted to bag inserts
> I have every make and model and often give them as gifts
> Need to take a group shot
> Until then here's one of my lovelies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3416093
> View attachment 3416095



This is beautiful!


----------



## LovEmAll

TankerToad said:


> I'm officially addicted to bag inserts
> I have every make and model and often give them as gifts
> Need to take a group shot
> Until then here's one of my lovelies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3416093
> View attachment 3416095


Lovely! Where is your from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Meta

LovEmAll said:


> Lovely! Where is your from if you don't mind me asking?


That's the silk Fourbi from H.  Here's the link.


----------



## LovEmAll

weN84 said:


> That's the silk Fourbi from H.  Here's the link.



Thank you so much! No wonder it is so beautiful!  That gorgeous print ::


----------



## TankerToad

Just ordered a rue paradis for my Kelly 25 
Excited to try it out !


----------



## audreylita

TankerToad said:


> Just ordered a rue paradis for my Kelly 25
> Excited to try it out !


Just checked out the website and they look great.  I have so many brands and none of them are exactly what I want.  These seem to be very tailored for each bag style so I look forward to hearing how you like it!


----------



## dharma

TankerToad said:


> Just ordered a rue paradis for my Kelly 25
> Excited to try it out !





audreylita said:


> Just checked out the website and they look great.  I have so many brands and none of them are exactly what I want.  These seem to be very tailored for each bag style so I look forward to hearing how you like it!



I'm very excited to see a reveal of this insert TT. Please post when you receive. I've been very happy with MaiTai but I'm looking for an insert for my 28 sellier and I think this one might be better and a little slimmer. The fabric looks like a faux suede, is that your impression? What color did you buy?


----------



## TankerToad

I bought the Gris for my 25 Kelly retourne 
My 28 Sellier the Hermes silk liners have worked well but they are pricey 
Will report back with photos when this arrives !


----------



## TankerToad

dharma said:


> I'm very excited to see a reveal of this insert TT. Please post when you receive. I've been very happy with MaiTai but I'm looking for an insert for my 28 sellier and I think this one might be better and a little slimmer. The fabric looks like a faux suede, is that your impression? What color did you buy?



Gris!
Not sure of the material yet but I'll post pictures with my 25 Kelly when it arrives !


----------



## TankerToad

audreylita said:


> Just checked out the website and they look great.  I have so many brands and none of them are exactly what I want.  These seem to be very tailored for each bag style so I look forward to hearing how you like it!



I know what you mean-
I haven't been able to find anything right for my 25 cm Kelly 
Excited to try this!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TankerToad said:


> Just ordered a rue paradis for my Kelly 25
> Excited to try it out !



Definitely let us know how you like these new inserts, I am very curious about them. 

I follow them on IG and the pics of their inserts look lovely.


----------



## TankerToad

Ok, so the rue paradis insert came quite quickly from France.
I'm very pleased with the product. 
It was completely sealed when it arrived and carefully packaged.
No problem with customs.
The material is a soft ultra suede (synthetic suede)
It fits perfectly in my retourne Kelly and, in fact, adds some nice structure to the Swift leather while being gentle inside the bag. A neat tight fit.
I recommend, and plan to buy at least one more for a larger Soft Kelly I just bought [emoji39]
Here are photos


----------



## Rouge H

That is so lovely..might have to try it out.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TankerToad said:


> Ok, so the rue paradis insert came quite quickly from France.
> I'm very pleased with the product.
> It was completely sealed when it arrived and carefully packaged.
> No problem with customs.
> The material is a soft ultra suede (synthetic suede)
> It fits perfectly in my retourne Kelly and, in fact, adds some nice structure to the Swift leather while being gentle inside the bag. A neat tight fit.
> I recommend, and plan to buy at least one more for a larger Soft Kelly I just bought [emoji39]
> Here are photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421211
> View attachment 3421212
> View attachment 3421213
> View attachment 3421214
> View attachment 3421215
> View attachment 3421216



This insert looks lovely and not too rigid nor too soft ~ I will definitely try it out. Thanks!


----------



## LVoeluv

TankerToad said:


> I'm officially addicted to bag inserts
> I have every make and model and often give them as gifts
> Need to take a group shot
> Until then here's one of my lovelies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3416093
> View attachment 3416095



It's lovely! Can the drawstring be pulled inward to close the insert? Thanks


----------



## MSO13

TankerToad said:


> Ok, so the rue paradis insert came quite quickly from France.
> I'm very pleased with the product.
> It was completely sealed when it arrived and carefully packaged.
> No problem with customs.
> The material is a soft ultra suede (synthetic suede)
> It fits perfectly in my retourne Kelly and, in fact, adds some nice structure to the Swift leather while being gentle inside the bag. A neat tight fit.
> I recommend, and plan to buy at least one more for a larger Soft Kelly I just bought [emoji39]
> Here are photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421211
> View attachment 3421212
> View attachment 3421213
> View attachment 3421214
> View attachment 3421215
> View attachment 3421216



Hi TankerToad! First, I'm in love with your little Craie Marshmallow- delicious! 
I'm super interested in these as I don't love MaiTai because it slouches and I have a vintage Sellier that is a tough fit. My Divide and Conquer is so heavy it makes my HAC exhausting to carry. These seem rather expensive though, would you recommend these over the others? I like that it's a more custom fit than a Fourbi.


----------



## dharma

TankerToad said:


> Ok, so the rue paradis insert came quite quickly from France.
> I'm very pleased with the product.
> It was completely sealed when it arrived and carefully packaged.
> No problem with customs.
> The material is a soft ultra suede (synthetic suede)
> It fits perfectly in my retourne Kelly and, in fact, adds some nice structure to the Swift leather while being gentle inside the bag. A neat tight fit.
> I recommend, and plan to buy at least one more for a larger Soft Kelly I just bought [emoji39]
> Here are photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421211
> View attachment 3421212
> View attachment 3421213
> View attachment 3421214
> View attachment 3421215
> View attachment 3421216


Beautiful TT! and the bag's not so bad either  The corners don't seem to be pushing on the soft swift leather, at least I don't see it on the outside. Are they rigid? Thank you for posting the photos, it's very helpful. I'm really struggling with what to get for my 28 chevre sellier as it's tiny inside and very rigid. This might do the trick as long as the corners do not leave press marks inside the bag. I think it fills my other requirement of being very pretty!  I love the inside craftsmanship of the kelly so much, I don't want to cover it with something unattractive. I was leaning toward the H silk one for this reason even though the pockets on that seem fairly useless.  Since you have both, can you comment on that? Sorry for all the questions!!!!


----------



## Dreaming Big

Has anyone tried the rue paradis B35 in a Victoria?


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi TankerToad! First, I'm in love with your little Craie Marshmallow- delicious!
> I'm super interested in these as I don't love MaiTai because it slouches and I have a vintage Sellier that is a tough fit. My Divide and Conquer is so heavy it makes my HAC exhausting to carry. These seem rather expensive though, would you recommend these over the others? I like that it's a more custom fit than a Fourbi.



Hello! I have both for my Ks & Bs, D&C inserts seem to leave marks on my bag, MaiTai on the other hand tends to be soft hence once you fill it the insert slouches together with the bag. Helps to organize but I'd rather use LV's SLGs in  organizing my stuff. I have a D&C insert for my TB26 which helps keep the structure of my bag. Attached is my Bolide sans my MaiTai insert, just took it out.[emoji28]


----------



## rosewang924

ehy12 said:


> My lindy is etoupe[emoji7]



Hi, is this a lindy 30.  Do you know the name, color, and size of your insert?  Did you order from MaiTai website?
I have a lindy 30 but have not been able to use because I can't find a good bag insert.  The one you have looks like a good fit and still able to fold up like fortune cookie.  Thank you.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

rosewang924 said:


> Hi, is this a lindy 30.  Do you know the name, color, and size of your insert?  Did you order from MaiTai website?
> I have a lindy 30 but have not been able to use because I can't find a good bag insert.  The one you have looks like a good fit and still able to fold up like fortune cookie.  Thank you.



She's using my MaiTai insert. I use my Lindy with SLGs from LV to help organize the small things I carry inside my purse.


----------



## juzluvpink

I've just gotten my MaiTai inserts for K32 and B30. I find the B30 insert rather long, the insert doesn't stay flushed with the bag. It will fold inwards marginally in e middle. Is this normal? The K32 insert seemed to fit better, without the folds.


----------



## wrapitup

I received my B35 Samorga insert today and love how everything has a place, no more sliding around in the bottom of the bag.  Now I also have a place for both my sunnies and the Rx glasses.


----------



## TankerToad

LVoeluv said:


> It's lovely! Can the drawstring be pulled inward to close the insert? Thanks


The Hermes silk Fourbi strings can be pulled together but it doesn't really close the insert, it just makes the opening smaller.


----------



## TankerToad

dharma said:


> I'm very excited to see a reveal of this insert TT. Please post when you receive. I've been very happy with MaiTai but I'm looking for an insert for my 28 sellier and I think this one might be better and a little slimmer. The fabric looks like a faux suede, is that your impression? What color did you buy?


I bought the gris and it is faux suede. With my sellier Kellys I have used the Hermes silk Fourbi. For the retourne Kellys,  I am favoring the new 7 rue paradis



MrsOwen3 said:


> Hi TankerToad! First, I'm in love with your little Craie Marshmallow- delicious!
> I'm super interested in these as I don't love MaiTai because it slouches and I have a vintage Sellier that is a tough fit. My Divide and Conquer is so heavy it makes my HAC exhausting to carry. These seem rather expensive though, would you recommend these over the others? I like that it's a more custom fit than a Fourbi.


Yes it is a tighter and more custom fit for sure~I like it a lot.


----------



## LVoeluv

TankerToad said:


> The Hermes silk Fourbi strings can be pulled together but it doesn't really close the insert, it just makes the opening smaller.



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

Does anyone use MaiTai with B30? Is it only me that it doesn't really fit nicely in there. [emoji17]


----------



## tod

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Does anyone use MaiTai with B30? Is it only me that it doesn't really fit nicely in there. [emoji17]



I do and it fits perfectly. I also use it for my L30s and fits perfectly. Love Maitai's inserts [emoji5]


----------



## rosewang924

xtnxtnxtn said:


> She's using my MaiTai insert. I use my Lindy with SLGs from LV to help organize the small things I carry inside my purse.



Thank you, do you know what size insert for Lindy 30.  Checked her website, on vacation til 8/12.


----------



## dharma

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Does anyone use MaiTai with B30? Is it only me that it doesn't really fit nicely in there. [emoji17]


I use one in my B30's and it fits fine. My bags are swift and box, not sure if leather makes a difference. In general, I've been happy with MaiTai inserts for B30, K32 and bolide 31. None of these smaller sizes droop, even with the pockets filled. The bolide 31 is an especially nice fit, I really love that one. The B35 insert folds inward unless I have the center filled and keep my phone out of the side pockets. Not my favorite but it's beautiful and doesn't harm my slouchy Togo bag, which I prefer to remain slouchy.
I think it's funny that I used my H bags for over 10 years without inserts and never thought twice about it. Now that they're in fashion and I've jumped on board, I can't imagine using a naked bag


----------



## juzluvpink

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Does anyone use MaiTai with B30? Is it only me that it doesn't really fit nicely in there. [emoji17]



I just got a Maitai B30 and it doesn't seemed to be flushed to the sides inside the bag. Not sure if it's just me being fussy tho.



Like this..

Can anyone advise?


----------



## nyetnof

juzluvpink said:


> I just got a Maitai B30 and it doesn't seemed to be flushed to the sides inside the bag. Not sure if it's just me being fussy tho.
> 
> View attachment 3423234
> 
> Like this..
> 
> Can anyone advise?



I use MaiTai for my B30 too. Tbf it's more like a purse liner. my MaiTai doesn't push against the sides of my B too, however it does hold its sides, if you know what I mean. I personally love it, coz I was looking for an insert just to protect the inside of my B, not for any structural nor organizational functions [emoji5]

Lemme take a photo next time when I use mine as reference [emoji169]


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

juzluvpink said:


> I just got a Maitai B30 and it doesn't seemed to be flushed to the sides inside the bag. Not sure if it's just me being fussy tho.
> 
> View attachment 3423234
> 
> Like this..
> 
> Can anyone advise?



I wish MaiTai can make it a bit more in shape. I don't have much stuff so the bag push the insert and everything just goes toward to each other. Anyone has any advice of other brands?


----------



## juzluvpink

ashopaholicgirl said:


> I wish MaiTai can make it a bit more in shape. I don't have much stuff so the bag push the insert and everything just goes toward to each other. Anyone has any advice of other brands?



I know what u mean. I had to use a pouch to keep my small items as slotting them in the side pouches will pull the insert in further. I brot my iPad mini to fill up the insert. I had a couple of other inserts as well. One I bot from etsy (not D&C). But it's structured and I don't dare to keep it inside the bag while not in use. I'm afraid it may create an impression inside my bag.

It looks like this:



Inside my birkin


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

juzluvpink said:


> I know what u mean. I had to use a pouch to keep my small items as slotting them in the side pouches will pull the insert in further. I brot my iPad mini to fill up the insert. I had a couple of other inserts as well. One I bot from etsy (not D&C). But it's structured and I don't dare to keep it inside the bag while not in use. I'm afraid it may create an impression inside my bag.
> 
> It looks like this:
> View attachment 3423709
> 
> 
> Inside my birkin
> View attachment 3423711



Any insert you can recommend?


----------



## mad_for_chanel

Hi ! I would like to share that I use medium size tohubohu as pouch/bag liner for k25. It's in swift~~lightweight & roomy for knick knacks like handcream, compact powder, lipstick , house/car keys , vitamins , rubber bands for braces , pen etc. 

Tohubohu tapers up so there's room for a compact wallet & calvi. I slot my iPhone at the side pocket.


----------



## juzluvpink

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Any insert you can recommend?



I don't think I have found "best-of-both-world" insert. One tt holds the shape without the fear of causing an impression inside the bag. [emoji20]


----------



## juzluvpink

Deleted


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

juzluvpink said:


> I don't think I have found "best-of-both-world" insert. One tt holds the shape without the fear of causing an impression inside the bag. [emoji20]



Same here juzluvpink. I've tried both MaiTai and D&C. IMO and experience, I'm going for a no insert and instead use my ever reliable LV SLGs for keeping my bag in order.


----------



## juzluvpink

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Same here juzluvpink. I've tried both MaiTai and D&C. IMO and experience, I'm going for a no insert and instead use my ever reliable LV SLGs for keeping my bag in order.



I'm afraid of the bags losing its shape. When I only had my Kelly, it didn't bother me as my Kelly is pretty firm and I thot as long as I choose Togo I'm fine. I've survived for the longest time on the Very Intelligent Pocket for my stuff with no complaints (except for the sides tearing over time).

It's after I bot my 2nd B that I realised that H bags are not all firm and sturdy (lol). That's where my obsession with (the perfect) insert began...

Now... I have 6!!!!! Other than 1 for Celine Trapeze (left top) and 1 for K32 (left 2nd from top)... The rest were meant for Birkins. Even so, I don't think I have found the perfect one. Lol.




I'm officially an insert-fanatic.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

juzluvpink said:


> I'm afraid of the bags losing its shape. When I only had my Kelly, it didn't bother me as my Kelly is pretty firm and I thot as long as I choose Togo I'm fine. I've survived for the longest time on the Very Intelligent Pocket for my stuff with no complaints (except for the sides tearing over time).
> 
> It's after I bot my 2nd B that I realised that H bags are not all firm and sturdy (lol). That's where my obsession with (the perfect) insert began...
> 
> Now... I have 6!!!!! Other than 1 for Celine Trapeze (left top) and 1 for K32 (left 2nd from top)... The rest were meant for Birkins. Even so, I don't think I have found the perfect one. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 3427527
> 
> 
> I'm officially an insert-fanatic.



Wow juzluvpink!![emoji10] so which one do you prefer among the many inserts you have for the Birkin?[emoji6]


----------



## juzluvpink

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Wow juzluvpink!![emoji10] so which one do you prefer among the many inserts you have for the Birkin?[emoji6]



Personally I like the right bottom insert the most. It is made of blue waterproof canvas with pink polka dot pockets. Really pretty. It's not the most lightweight but I wouldn't classify it as heavy as well.

Although the insert has bendable sides, I don't dare to keep it inside the bag for prolonged period as I'm afraid of causing marks.

MaiTai inserts are very luxurious indeed. But I don't fancy the folds inside my B (works ok for my K32 tho, no folding), so now l've moved the insert into my Lindy30. And I like because I want my Lindy to continue to have the fortune cookie look 

I've now purchased another Samorga-like felt insert for Birkins (right 2nd from top). As they are softer, I don't expect them to cause any markings. But frankly, I don't really like the overall construction of the insert for the price I paid. lol. Samorga probably makes better, but it's marginally thicker and heavier.

Well, the search for THE perfect insert continues......


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

juzluvpink said:


> Personally I like the right bottom insert the most. It is made of blue waterproof canvas with pink polka dot pockets. Really pretty. It's not the most lightweight but I wouldn't classify it as heavy as well.
> 
> Although the insert has bendable sides, I don't dare to keep it inside the bag for prolonged period as I'm afraid of causing marks.
> 
> MaiTai inserts are very luxurious indeed. But I don't fancy the folds inside my B (works ok for my K32 tho, no folding), so now l've moved the insert into my Lindy30. And I like because I want my Lindy to continue to have the fortune cookie look
> 
> I've now purchased another Samorga-like felt insert for Birkins (right 2nd from top). As they are softer, I don't expect them to cause any markings. But frankly, I don't really like the overall construction of the insert for the price I paid. lol. Samorga probably makes better, but it's marginally thicker and heavier.
> 
> Well, the search for THE perfect insert continues......



Good luck juzluvpink! Let us know when you have found the perfect one for our Birkins![emoji10][emoji10][emoji10]


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

Would like to try 7rueparadis but the price is about the same as Fourbi. Not sure if it is worth the money. [emoji848]


----------



## EmileH

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Would like to try 7rueparadis but the price is about the same as Fourbi. Not sure if it is worth the money. [emoji848]



Wow. I see them advertised on Instagram all the time but I didn't realize that they were that expensive. That would be a big no for me. I can't see how they would deserve the same kind of markup as Hermes and it can't cost that much to produce these things.


----------



## Scarf and Glove

Looking for suggestions for a more structured insert to use in my GM Evie- currently using Chameleon, but too smooshy for my needs. It expands all over the place ( ok, I should pare down what I carry also, but if I'm traveling for 3 weeks and it's my one and only bag, that's a challenge-)
Help please!!


----------



## MSO13

I received my inserts from 7 Rue Paradis, I got one for my K35 Retourne that I will compare to the others I have and one for my vintage K32 Sellier. I just got them today so I've only tested them and tried the pockets but I'm pretty pleased with them. Yes, they're expensive but it's a speciality product for $10K bags, I think they know who they're dealing with here. Since I was dissatisfied with the others especially the Mai Tai which collapses and is too big for the bag. I used it as a liner only but as a functional piece, it did nothing for me as an organizational help. The 7RP fits inside the Mai Tai actually. 

My Kelly was a bit slouchy out of the box, her sides poof a little at the bottom and this liner will not push the sides out but keep it upright and not puddle. I wish it was a little lighter but I'm excited to try it out. 

The other inserts are: Samorga Gray Felt, Divide and Conquer Gray which is stretched out as I was using it for loose item storage-not in the bag like that and Mai Tai in Charcoal all in the 35cm Kelly style.


----------



## juzluvpink

MrsOwen3 said:


> I received my inserts from 7 Rue Paradis, I got one for my K35 Retourne that I will compare to the others I have and one for my vintage K32 Sellier. I just got them today so I've only tested them and tried the pockets but I'm pretty pleased with them. Yes, they're expensive but it's a speciality product for $10K bags, I think they know who they're dealing with here. Since I was dissatisfied with the others especially the Mai Tai which collapses and is too big for the bag. I used it as a liner only but as a functional piece, it did nothing for me as an organizational help. The 7RP fits inside the Mai Tai actually.
> 
> My Kelly was a bit slouchy out of the box, her sides poof a little at the bottom and this liner will not push the sides out but keep it upright and not puddle. I wish it was a little lighter but I'm excited to try it out.
> 
> The other inserts are: Samorga Gray Felt, Divide and Conquer Gray which is stretched out as I was using it for loose item storage-not in the bag like that and Mai Tai in Charcoal all in the 35cm Kelly style.
> 
> View attachment 3431551
> View attachment 3431552
> View attachment 3431553
> View attachment 3431554



Thanks for the weight comparison! Yes MaiTai inserts are feather weight. At least 7RP is still lighter than Samorga. Worth considering. But the price [emoji20]....


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

juzluvpink said:


> Thanks for the weight comparison! Yes MaiTai inserts are feather weight. At least 7RP is still lighter than Samorga. Worth considering. But the price [emoji20]....



I agree. If the price is €100 lower, I would consider it!


----------



## hermespurveyor

I bought my birkin inserts from LUXE_BYNI on instagram but they cost around $143 CAD... They do fit perfectly and work great but I feel like I paid too much


----------



## TankerToad

MrsOwen3 said:


> I received my inserts from 7 Rue Paradis, I got one for my K35 Retourne that I will compare to the others I have and one for my vintage K32 Sellier. I just got them today so I've only tested them and tried the pockets but I'm pretty pleased with them. Yes, they're expensive but it's a speciality product for $10K bags, I think they know who they're dealing with here. Since I was dissatisfied with the others especially the Mai Tai which collapses and is too big for the bag. I used it as a liner only but as a functional piece, it did nothing for me as an organizational help. The 7RP fits inside the Mai Tai actually.
> 
> My Kelly was a bit slouchy out of the box, her sides poof a little at the bottom and this liner will not push the sides out but keep it upright and not puddle. I wish it was a little lighter but I'm excited to try it out.
> 
> The other inserts are: Samorga Gray Felt, Divide and Conquer Gray which is stretched out as I was using it for loose item storage-not in the bag like that and Mai Tai in Charcoal all in the 35cm Kelly style.
> 
> View attachment 3431551
> View attachment 3431552
> View attachment 3431553
> View attachment 3431554



You look like you collect inserts like I do. Thank you for these photos!


----------



## CathyQ

Hi girls, I just received the 7 rue paradis insert for my B35 today. I have tried both D&C and Maitai's inserts in the past and had been trying to find something that's lighter and gentler than D&C's yet still hold its structure in the bag. I've been put off to try 7RP due to pricing reasons but I think you will be better off with one insert that works perfectly than spending on quite a few but non does 100% of the job. So this one really does what they say they do. I'm quite happy with the quality and craftmanship as well as the fact that it's in a gentle soft fabric but still helps holding up the bags shape. Here are some pictures I took. I'm also happy with the weight. I can understand that given the need of having some structure, it would be heavier than Maitai's inserts but it's not overly heavy at all. I'm looking to get more from them for my kellys too but might do it slowly as it adds up to get 3 at once at their price point. [emoji12]


----------



## kat99

Hi everyone, I took some photos of my favorite inserts (full review and photos are here), and wanted to share some photos in this thread that might be of interest/help!

Mai Tai insert vs 7RP (both are for the 28cm Kelly)




7 Rue Paradis insert (in Etoupe, 28cm Retourne) in my Kelly - sits perfectly flush, no denting when the bag is closed. I feel comfortable leaving the insert in the bag for storage. I really like this insert, it's basically the perfect bag insert to me, the only consideration is the price (300 euro).







The 7RP insert sits up still even with items like my iPhone 6+ loaded in the pocket






Divide and Conquer insert in my 36 Garden Party - I don't use D&C for my Kellys because I'm paranoid about then denting my bag, but I love using the insert for my Garden Party - makes it the perfect diaper bag with the wipe clean bottom. 





Please let me know if you have any questions on my experiences, I learned a lot from this thread so want to help as well!


----------



## LovEmAll

thanks so much to you and to all our wonderful members for sharing!
do you have a preference for one?  I have a D&C insert for my K which I really like, but I have yet to get one for my B and I don't know if to get D&C again or try the others.  Thanks so much!


----------



## sweilun

Hi everyone, im looking for a structured bag insert for my togo birkin 40. the leather has soften and is slouching already. im torn between samorga and an etsy handmade one by Original Club, anyone has used both before? would like to know more about original club's inserts. thanks!

https://www.etsy.com/sg-en/shop/OriginalClub?ref=listing-shop2-all-items-count#items


----------



## TankerToad

So this is most of my inserts (yup I have more but this is what can quickly find here right now- others are in bags that are stored) 
Hermes medium silk forbie, 2 Hermes small silk fourbi, 2 rue paradis (28 Kelly and 35 Kelly) one divide and conquer (GP 35 and I have a custom  Birkin 40 by D&C  somewhere) and one chameleon (I have more of these) and 4 MaiTai (for mm Pico, Bolide  31, Birkin 30 and Birkin 35)
Plus Mai Tai flat accessories I use inside Hermes clutches


----------



## Susie Tunes

kat99 said:


> Hi everyone, I took some photos of my favorite inserts (full review and photos are here), and wanted to share some photos in this thread that might be of interest/help!
> 
> Mai Tai insert vs 7RP (both are for the 28cm Kelly)
> 
> View attachment 3446480
> 
> 
> 7 Rue Paradis insert (in Etoupe, 28cm Retourne) in my Kelly - sits perfectly flush, no denting when the bag is closed. I feel comfortable leaving the insert in the bag for storage. I really like this insert, it's basically the perfect bag insert to me, the only consideration is the price (300 euro).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 7RP insert sits up still even with items like my iPhone 6+ loaded in the pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Divide and Conquer insert in my 36 Garden Party - I don't use D&C for my Kellys because I'm paranoid about then denting my bag, but I love using the insert for my Garden Party - makes it the perfect diaper bag with the wipe clean bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions on my experiences, I learned a lot from this thread so want to help as well!



Hi Katherine, I love your blog - particularly the weekend updates, they are always enlightening. Thankyou for this post. I hope that either Mai Tai or Rue Paradis create an insert for the Bolide 35...


----------



## LovEmAll

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3446987
> 
> 
> So this is most of my inserts (yup I have more but this is what can quickly find here right now- others are in bags that are stored)
> Hermes medium silk forbie, 2 Hermes small silk fourbi, 2 rue paradis (28 Kelly and 35 Kelly) one divide and conquer (GP 35 and I have a custom  Birkin 40 by D&C  somewhere) and one chameleon (I have more of these) and 4 MaiTai (for mm Pico, Bolide  31, Birkin 30 and Birkin 35)
> Plus Mai Tai flat accessories I use inside Hermes clutches



Thanks for posting!  For a B30, which would you say works best?

Thanks again!


----------



## MSO13

As much as the price point makes me cringe, I think I'm happiest with my 7RP inserts. I don't have quite as many as @TankerToad and if the right silk Fourbi found me, I would take that home but I'm going to factor in the insert into the cost of the bag like sales tax. Fortunately I don't do twillys or charms-is that money saved? 
If they make one for my HAC 32 I'll be thrilled! 
I know the price is giving everyone pause but it's really a great size and fit, holds the phone up without collapse. I hope they continue to add variety and sizes! All the previous inserts made me scared of impressions on my smooshy Kelly, this one I'm happy to store inside it!
Here's my collection post


----------



## Keren16

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3446987
> 
> 
> So this is most of my inserts (yup I have more but this is what can quickly find here right now- others are in bags that are stored)
> Hermes medium silk forbie, 2 Hermes small silk fourbi, 2 rue paradis (28 Kelly and 35 Kelly) one divide and conquer (GP 35 and I have a custom  Birkin 40 by D&C  somewhere) and one chameleon (I have more of these) and 4 MaiTai (for mm Pico, Bolide  31, Birkin 30 and Birkin 35)
> Plus Mai Tai flat accessories I use inside Hermes clutches



Do you have a favorite?  So far I have Mai Tai inserts which to me are a liner.  It may be described on her site as that.
I like inserts to keep the bag as clean as possible.
Looking at your collection it would be nice to know your thoughts since your inserts are diverse.


----------



## LovEmAll

MrsOwen3 said:


> As much as the price point makes me cringe, I think I'm happiest with my 7RP inserts. I don't have quite as many as @TankerToad and if the right silk Fourbi found me, I would take that home but I'm going to factor in the insert into the cost of the bag like sales tax. Fortunately I don't do twillys or charms-is that money saved?
> If they make one for my HAC 32 I'll be thrilled!
> I know the price is giving everyone pause but it's really a great size and fit, holds the phone up without collapse. I hope they continue to add variety and sizes! All the previous inserts made me scared of impressions on my smooshy Kelly, this one I'm happy to store inside it!
> Here's my collection post



Thanks so much!  I was afraid the fav would be the 7RP...that price point!  Urgh!  But it's how it goes.  I mean we are protecting quite expensive handbags so; and I like your way of looking at it: just like taxes.  

I think I may have to take the plunge!  Thanks again for all the info!


----------



## TankerToad

Like others here I'm always looking for the perfect insert or liner.
For the Pico and for the Bolide the MaiTai are the best and almost only choices. The Hermes silk fourbi I love - better than the herringbone canvas which I had and sold when I got the silk- they are beautiful, lightweight and cheerful- as well as functional.
The chameleon is good for a Constance.
The D&C are perfect for a GP or longchamp or Hermes canvas bag.
The rue paradis is nice for my soft Kelly 28-
For Birkins I use the large silk fourbi or the MaiTai 
The 40 cm D&C I use for a very soft 40B I have
The 30 MaiTai insert works for a soft 35 Kelly too 
I have 2 rue paradis - I may add one more- they are quite nice


----------



## Keren16

TankerToad said:


> Like others here I'm always looking for the perfect insert or liner.
> For the Pico and for the Bolide the MaiTai are the best and almost only choices. The Hermes silk fourbi I love - better than the herringbone canvas which I had and sold when I got the silk- they are beautiful, lightweight and cheerful- as well as functional.
> The chameleon is good for a Constance.
> The D&C are perfect for a GP or longchamp or Hermes canvas bag.
> The rue paradis is nice for my soft Kelly 28-
> For Birkins I use the large silk fourbi or the MaiTai
> The 40 cm D&C I use for a very soft 40B I have
> The 30 MaiTai insert works for a soft 35 Kelly too
> I have 2 rue paradis - I may add one more- they are quite nice



Thanks for your opinion 
It gives a lot of direction about choices!


----------



## kat99

Susie Tunes said:


> Hi Katherine, I love your blog - particularly the weekend updates, they are always enlightening. Thankyou for this post. I hope that either Mai Tai or Rue Paradis create an insert for the Bolide 35...



Thank you! I am waiting for the exact same insert too!


----------



## juzluvpink

Seems like many are giving 7RP thumbs up. I wished I bot it when they had the 25€ discount code!!


----------



## kathydep

sweilun said:


> Hi everyone, im looking for a structured bag insert for my togo birkin 40. the leather has soften and is slouching already. im torn between samorga and an etsy handmade one by Original Club, anyone has used both before? would like to know more about original club's inserts. thanks!
> Omg! I am in the process of custom ordering from originalclub and 2 days ago the guy stopped responding. Checked today originalclub is completely deleted from
> Etsy! I want to order from Samorga but they dont respond to custom orders.
> https://www.etsy.com/sg-en/shop/OriginalClub?ref=listing-shop2-all-items-count#items


----------



## kathydep

Ooops i dont know how i did that but my response is above


----------



## sweilun

TankerToad said:


> Like others here I'm always looking for the perfect insert or liner.
> For the Pico and for the Bolide the MaiTai are the best and almost only choices. The Hermes silk fourbi I love - better than the herringbone canvas which I had and sold when I got the silk- they are beautiful, lightweight and cheerful- as well as functional.
> The chameleon is good for a Constance.
> The D&C are perfect for a GP or longchamp or Hermes canvas bag.
> The rue paradis is nice for my soft Kelly 28-
> For Birkins I use the large silk fourbi or the MaiTai
> The 40 cm D&C I use for a very soft 40B I have
> The 30 MaiTai insert works for a soft 35 Kelly too
> I have 2 rue paradis - I may add one more- they are quite nice



Would love to see the b40 with its d&c insert!

I've ordered the orignalclub felt organizer(similiar to sarmorga but cheaper), will take some pictures when I receive it!


----------



## sweilun

kathydep said:


> Ooops i dont know how i did that but my response is above



Haha how did you do that. 

They just shipped my organizer. Please go to their website to order directly from them. I also made payment at their website. 

Originalclub.co


----------



## sweilun

kathydep said:


> Ooops i dont know how i did that but my response is above



Do wait till Monday, I will receive it then and let you know how good or bad the organizer is!


----------



## kathydep

sweilun said:


> Do wait till Monday, I will receive it then and let you know how good or bad the organizer is!


He finally responded. I'll check out their website for now. Please share what u think! What im scared of is indentation on leather. Thanks!


----------



## sweilun

kathydep said:


> He finally responded. I'll check out their website for now. Please share what u think! What im scared of is indentation on leather. Thanks!



I just received my insert! Shipping was very fast. Here are the before and after photos. This is from originalclub. I paid almost half the price of samorga's insert for the Birkin40 size.


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## GAMOGIRL

TankerToad, can I ask the color of your insert? Do you like it thus far? I am thinking of buying a 7RP insert.


----------



## kathydep

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3462819


Can u please take a pic of the outside of bag too? i am curious to see if it dents or how well it holds up the bag. Thank you!


----------



## TankerToad

The insert is etoupe and a much better match IRL, almost a perfect match !
This is my third 7RP and I'm very happy with them all-
I will take more pictures early next week- I'm away working now-


----------



## GAMOGIRL

TankerToad said:


> The insert is etoupe and a much better match IRL, almost a perfect match !
> This is my third 7RP and I'm very happy with them all-
> I will take more pictures early next week- I'm away working now-




THX! Every day, I almost hit the buy button for one,  but trying to hold out for another discount Funny how spending thousands at a time for the bag does not seem to hurt in the same way as spending hundreds for the insert!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sweilun said:


> I just received my insert! Shipping was very fast. Here are the before and after photos. This is from originalclub. I paid almost half the price of samorga's insert for the Birkin40 size.
> 
> View attachment 3459170
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459171
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459172
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459173



Am completely impressed with the difference that this organizer makes your bag look ~ must check out originalclub, thanks!


----------



## kathydep

TankerToad said:


> The insert is etoupe and a much better match IRL, almost a perfect match !
> This is my third 7RP and I'm very happy with them all-
> I will take more pictures early next week- I'm away working now-


Thanks babe!  Cant wait to see it!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Got my GP36 insert from D&C, so far very happy with it. You need to specify flexible ends, though, or your GP won't close  I'm ordering MaiTai's K28 insert - the Kelly needs a really soft insert, I think.

The D&C inserts are fine for the GP with its cloth lining, but if I leave my D&C Toolbox insert in too long (like a few days), the bag gets slight temporary marks (it's Swift). I worry that if left in too long the marks would be permanent.
Does anyone have an insert they like better for the Toolbox? The problem is that the bag needs structure, but the leather, especially if it's Swift, can be indented so easily.
The 7RP inserts look lovely but I can't bring myself to spend that on an insert - silly I know!


----------



## sweilun

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Am completely impressed with the difference that this organizer makes your bag look ~ must check out originalclub, thanks!



Exactly, it made it so structured that it won't collapse. If only I had it earlier, it would have presently my birkin from slouching in the first place.


----------



## GAMOGIRL

I am new to the world of inserts so please bear with me. From reading this thread, it seems the d & c insert with flexible ends is best for the garden party 36? only comes in natural as far as I see on the etsy page? And the 7RP is best for the Victoria II which is same interior dimensions as the firkin 35? Thx and apologies is this common knowledge!


----------



## kathydep

There is a 25 euro discount for tpf members on the 7 rue paradis website! Hurry! Only until sept 18. I just literally ordered last week and missed out on this discount.


----------



## Tee1190

What code do you use for tpf members?


----------



## Meta

Tee1190 said:


> What code do you use for tpf members?


Here's the link: 7rueparadis.com/tpf-members-gift


----------



## Tee1190

weN84 said:


> Here's the link: 7rueparadis.com/tpf-members-gift


Thx!!


----------



## juzluvpink

Finally took the plunge and ordered a 7RP insert!!


----------



## GAMOGIRL

Me too! Did everyone get order confirmation. Via email ? I did not but saw the order as confirmed on the checkout page.


----------



## GVL

Hello... Does anyone have a tip to find a Birkin 40 insert? I want it to help me to keep my Togo B in shape. Thanks!


----------



## sweilun

GVL said:


> Hello... Does anyone have a tip to find a Birkin 40 insert? I want it to help me to keep my Togo B in shape. Thanks!



Hello, do look a few post back, I did a review for my Birkin 40 insert [emoji3]


----------



## luxi_max

GAMOGIRL said:


> Me too! Did everyone get order confirmation. Via email ? I did not but saw the order as confirmed on the checkout page.



I got an email confirmation shortly after placing my order but I ordered a few days ago.  Not sure if the timing makes any difference.


----------



## lipeach21

I just ordered 7rp insert for my b25 today and got email confirmation instantly.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

weN84 said:


> Here's the link: 7rueparadis.com/tpf-members-gift



Thanks *weN*, I would have never found this promo!


----------



## GAMOGIRL

Turns out my email confirmation was sent to my husband's email since it is our PayPal email. Diane, from 7RP, was kind enough to  proactively email me and sort it out!


----------



## juzluvpink

I've gotten the email confirmation but yet to receive any updates on delivery.


----------



## QuelleFromage

GAMOGIRL said:


> I am new to the world of inserts so please bear with me. From reading this thread, it seems the d & c insert with flexible ends is best for the garden party 36? only comes in natural as far as I see on the etsy page? And the 7RP is best for the Victoria II which is same interior dimensions as the firkin 35? Thx and apologies is this common knowledge!


I like the D&C for the Garden Party. It comes in any of the colors you see in her shop - if you read the description she tells you to put the color requested in the comments. Mine is black as my GPs are black Negonda and blue denim.
I don't yet have a Birkin 35 insert that I l*ove* but I like the Maitai one....it's pretty but just not as useful as the more structured inserts like D&C.
For me inserts have two main purposes:
1) to protect the interior of the bag. Without one I'd freak out even putting a pen in a Birkin. Pens break, water bottle leak, makeup can open up even inside a pouch.....all things I'd much rather happened inside an insert. Because most GPs have a cloth lining, often light-colored, this is especially important - leather is easier to clean than cloth. 
2) to keep things organized. Inserts help with this but my things are already all in pouches and notebooks. I like having a key fob on an insert and it's especially nice when one insert suits multiple bags.
....so for me, I don't need a super fancy insert. As long as it is not hideous, somewhat matches the bag lining,  and doesn't hurt the bag, I'm happy


----------



## Tee1190

+1 Ordered a 7RP for my B30.


----------



## Cygne18

For USA-based folks, for those who have received an insert from 7 Rue Paradis, have you had to pay any customs/fees upon receipt of the item? Thank you!


----------



## GAMOGIRL

QuelleFromage said:


> I like the D&C for the Garden Party. It comes in any of the colors you see in her shop - if you read the description she tells you to put the color requested in the comments. Mine is black as my GPs are black Negonda and blue denim.
> I don't yet have a Birkin 35 insert that I l*ove* but I like the Maitai one....it's pretty but just not as useful as the more structured inserts like D&C.
> For me inserts have two main purposes:
> 1) to protect the interior of the bag. Without one I'd freak out even putting a pen in a Birkin. Pens break, water bottle leak, makeup can open up even inside a pouch.....all things I'd much rather happened inside an insert. Because most GPs have a cloth lining, often light-colored, this is especially important - leather is easier to clean than cloth.
> 2) to keep things organized. Inserts help with this but my things are already all in pouches and notebooks. I like having a key fob on an insert and it's especially nice when one insert suits multiple bags.
> ....so for me, I don't need a super fancy insert. As long as it is not hideous, somewhat matches the bag lining,  and doesn't hurt the bag, I'm happy


 
Thank you for your thoughtful reply! I need to order an insert for my GP so I can start using it ASAP! It's rouge grenat so a great fall bag. I did order the 7RP insert last week too for my Victoria and Birkin 35, so will post pix once everything makes it way to me


----------



## Cygne18

Hi, ladies! Loving this thread. For those of you who have them, what is the weight of a B35 7RP? I'm torn between that or the Mai Tai (according to the website, it weighs approximately 6.7 ounces). On one hand, I want structure, but on the other hand, adding an extra few ounces to an already fairly heavy bag is not appealing.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Am very interested in the reviews for the 7RP inserts, so ladies after you receive them please let us know your thoughts. Mainly I look for structure ~ but not too stiff to leave an indentation ~ and of course organization purposes. Many thanks!


----------



## MSO13

Cygne18 said:


> For USA-based folks, for those who have received an insert from 7 Rue Paradis, have you had to pay any customs/fees upon receipt of the item? Thank you!



No fees on a package containing 2 inserts.



Cygne18 said:


> Hi, ladies! Loving this thread. For those of you who have them, what is the weight of a B35 7RP? I'm torn between that or the Mai Tai (according to the website, it weighs approximately 6.7 ounces). On one hand, I want structure, but on the other hand, adding an extra few ounces to an already fairly heavy bag is not appealing.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Am very interested in the reviews for the 7RP inserts, so ladies after you receive them please let us know your thoughts. Mainly I look for structure ~ but not too stiff to leave an indentation ~ and of course organization purposes. Many thanks!



I posted my thoughts and weights here Bag Inserts List


----------



## Cygne18

MrsOwen3 said:


> No fees on a package containing 2 inserts.
> 
> Thank you, @MrsOwens3!
> 
> I posted my thoughts and weights here Bag Inserts List



Yes, I saw this yesterday and it's a terrific comparison. Thank you! I wonder if the K35 weight is comparable to a B35. Either way, what you wrote is super useful and I will consider your comments along with the other reviews in this thread. [emoji3]


----------



## MSO13

Cygne18 said:


> Yes, I saw this yesterday and it's a terrific comparison. Thank you! I wonder if the K35 weight is comparable to a B35. Either way, what you wrote is super useful and I will consider your comments along with the other reviews in this thread. [emoji3]



It will be heavier than the Mai Tai but I find it more sturdy and will not indent the bag-this is the only insert I'm going to buy going forward despite the cost. If they make one for the HAC I'll be thrilled. The D/C is so heavy, it makes my HAC feel like lead. I would consider the right silk Fourbi though just for the great print!


----------



## Cygne18

MrsOwen3 said:


> It will be heavier than the Mai Tai but I find it more sturdy and will not indent the bag-this is the only insert I'm going to buy going forward despite the cost. If they make one for the HAC I'll be thrilled. The D/C is so heavy, it makes my HAC feel like lead. I would consider the right silk Fourbi though just for the great print!



Thank you for your insight! I think I'm leaning towards the 7RP or the Cloversac. The Cloversac weights 5.2 ounces without its inserts (8.8 ounces with!) and is a fraction of the price of the 7RP. But it doesn't fit the B35 completely. I will have to ponder...


----------



## Cygne18

FYI: 7RP has replied that the insert for the B35 weighs 5 ounces.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MrsOwen3 said:


> No fees on a package containing 2 inserts.
> I posted my thoughts and weights here Bag Inserts List



Thanks, went through and read 5 pages of insert reviews, the 7 Rue Paradis seems to win out in the end.


----------



## CathyQ

MrsOwen3 said:


> It will be heavier than the Mai Tai but I find it more sturdy and will not indent the bag-this is the only insert I'm going to buy going forward despite the cost. If they make one for the HAC I'll be thrilled. The D/C is so heavy, it makes my HAC feel like lead. I would consider the right silk Fourbi though just for the great print!



same here. will only buy from 7RP from now on. I've tried Maitai and D&C but would have to say that 7RP is a lot more ideal in terms of structure, material and craftmanship.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Ordered the 7RP kelly 25 retourne bag insert- it was delivered within 7 days by DHL with great packaging.

Took a few photos below comparing the Hermes silk fourbi PM and 7RP. Fits all that i carry daily - karo PM with cosmetics & stuff, bearn wallet, calvi, phone, keys, mints, tissue. 

- LOVE the texture and color, v luxe! Quality and workmanship is excellent.
- Organisation is v good with sufficient pockets. Cannot see it here but there are also keys and mints in the 2 other separate pockets opposite the phone/calvi
- It fits the kelly 25 very snugly shown below
- Since i carry same things even when using bigger bags, this can be used for my kelly 28 as well, which in a way works better as i prefer a less snug fit. One insert for 2sizes!
- A big plus is the extremely streamlined flat corners so there wont be indentation/bulging issues. V good for kellys.
- Will still use my H silk fourbis (loooooooove the prints!) for birkins which have a wider base so less of an indentation/bulging issue and the silk print is visible.... iykwim

Overall am v pleased with the insert. If i dont already have the silk fourbis, will def be getting the ones for birkins... Hope this helps...


----------



## crazyforbag

I am debating if I should order one of the 7RP, I would like to order Graphite, anyone experience color transfer from the insert to the bag or SLG? TIA


----------



## odette57

Hi guys.  What's the perfect bag insert for Kelly 32 sellier?  I have a mai tai for B30 but it's a little too big for the kelly. Mai tai sells for kelly 32 retourne but not for sellier.  I am only looking for an insert/liner and not structure since my purse is pretty structured already.  Can you guys recommend anything? Thanks!


----------



## EmileH

odette57 said:


> Hi guys.  What's the perfect bag insert for Kelly 32 sellier?  I have a mai tai for B30 but it's a little too big for the kelly. Mai tai sells for kelly 32 retourne but not for sellier.  I am only looking for an insert/liner and not structure since my purse is pretty structured already.  Can you guys recommend anything? Thanks!



I have the same question. I was thinking about getting the Kelly 28 insert for it. Any thoughts anyone?


----------



## EmileH

odette57 said:


> Hi guys.  What's the perfect bag insert for Kelly 32 sellier?  I have a mai tai for B30 but it's a little too big for the kelly. Mai tai sells for kelly 32 retourne but not for sellier.  I am only looking for an insert/liner and not structure since my purse is pretty structured already.  Can you guys recommend anything? Thanks!



Hi, I emailed Mai Tai. She suggests the kelly28 insert based on feedback from customers.


----------



## odette57

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, I emailed Mai Tai. She suggests the kelly28 insert based on feedback from customers.



Oh cool, thanks for emailing her! I will try to order that one then!


----------



## EmileH

odette57 said:


> Oh cool, thanks for emailing her! I will try to order that one then!



Me too! Let's compare notes when we get them. [emoji4]


----------



## LovEmAll

Just got my second D&C insert. I thought about getting a 7RP but I really wanted a more cost effective alternative and since my D&C insert for my K has worked just fine, I stuck to the same choice.  Here are my B30 and K32 with D&C inserts.....no problems with strange marks and my K has had the insert since I got it.  Hope it helps!


----------



## pairin

Just got D&C insert for my GP 36. Here are the pictures with and without insert.


----------



## pairin

Sorry, forgot to include the pics


----------



## pairin

Sorry guys, I couldn't attach the pics.


----------



## pairin




----------



## pairin




----------



## LovEmAll

pairin said:


> View attachment 3473662



This is great! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Keren16

LovEmAll said:


> Just got my second D&C insert. I thought about getting a 7RP but I really wanted a more cost effective alternative and since my D&C insert for my K has worked just fine, I stuck to the same choice.  Here are my B30 and K32 with D&C inserts.....no problems with strange marks and my K has had the insert since I got it.  Hope it helps!
> 
> View attachment 3473613
> View attachment 3473614
> View attachment 3473615



I have Mai Tai inserts for my K35 & Picotins.  
I could use more
To get to the point[emoji41], your D&C inserts look terrific !
Can you please let me know their web address since I cannot find it?
Sorry for my ignorance [emoji37]


----------



## Keren16

pairin said:


> Just got D&C insert for my GP 36. Here are the pictures with and without insert.



What a difference!
Great results!
Thanks for the pics [emoji6]


----------



## LovEmAll

Keren16 said:


> I have Mai Tai inserts for my K35 & Picotins.
> I could use more
> To get to the point[emoji41], your D&C inserts look terrific !
> Can you please let me know their web address since I cannot find it?
> Sorry for my ignorance [emoji37]



Thanks so much dear!  I have heard wonderful things about MaiTai....maybe for my next B [emoji6][emoji23]. 

Re D&C, sure!  Divide & Conquer is through Etsy.  Here is he link https://www.etsy.com/shop/DivideAndConquer 

Hope it helps and thanks again [emoji8][emoji253][emoji8]


----------



## Keren16

LovEmAll said:


> Thanks so much dear!  I have heard wonderful things about MaiTai....maybe for my next B [emoji6][emoji23].
> 
> Re D&C, sure!  Divide & Conquer is through Etsy.  Here is he link https://www.etsy.com/shop/DivideAndConquer
> 
> Hope it helps and thanks again [emoji8][emoji253][emoji8]



Thank you!
I'll look at D&C.


----------



## juzluvpink

My 7RP insert came! It is really luxurious!









I haven't started using it per se but first impression is really good. I put in my mobile and the insert stays firm upright.

So far loving it. Tho I still don't love the price!! Lol


----------



## little.bear

I just bought mine from 7RP, hope to get it early next week to try it out.


----------



## luxi_max

Ordered my insert on Wednesday and it came on Thursday (one week after).  Extremely happy with the quality and how it fits inside my B30!  Strongly recommended!!!


----------



## GAMOGIRL

pairin said:


> View attachment 3473662




For those of you using D&C inserts for your GP36, do you order the listing labeled "Sturdy" or the one stating "shaper/organizer"? Both are same price. Confused!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/963058...a_search_query=garden&ref=shop_items_search_2

https://www.etsy.com/listing/265507...a_search_query=garden&ref=shop_items_search_1


----------



## pairin

GAMOGIRL said:


> For those of you using D&C inserts for your GP36, do you order the listing labeled "Sturdy" or the one stating "shaper/organizer"? Both are same price. Confused!
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/963058...a_search_query=garden&ref=shop_items_search_2
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/265507...a_search_query=garden&ref=shop_items_search_1


I got sturdy for my GP.


----------



## GAMOGIRL

pairin said:


> I got sturdy for my GP.



Thanks, pairin! I assume sturdy is stiffer than the shaper/organizer? Any need to worry about indentation with the sturdy version?


----------



## WingNut

I'm revisiting this thread after finding myself looking at my Birkin 35 and the insert I'm using (MaiTai) and thinking it's just too bulky.  Previously I had used a D&C for a 30cm Birkin and switched that among ALL my bags (30/35, etc), but decided to dedicate an insert for each size of bag so tried the MaiTai one.

Can anyone comment on the "thickness" of the 7RP insert and how it compares to MaiTai's? There's just so much padding in the walls of the MT one it seems to add unnecessary bulk. I'm strongly tempted by the 7RP for the fit benefits everyone is describing here, but holy moly the price is $$$$


----------



## juzluvpink

WingNut said:


> I'm revisiting this thread after finding myself looking at my Birkin 35 and the insert I'm using (MaiTai) and thinking it's just too bulky.  Previously I had used a D&C for a 30cm Birkin and switched that among ALL my bags (30/35, etc), but decided to dedicate an insert for each size of bag so tried the MaiTai one.
> 
> Can anyone comment on the "thickness" of the 7RP insert and how it compares to MaiTai's? There's just so much padding in the walls of the MT one it seems to add unnecessary bulk. I'm strongly tempted by the 7RP for the fit benefits everyone is describing here, but holy moly the price is $$$$



I have both MaiTai and 7RP for my B30. Although the items I used may vary, but it's used in the same bag. I feel 7RP insert is easier to use. It's flushed against the bag and it holds its shape so putting/removing things seems easier.

7RP insert



MaiTai



I prefer 7RP over MaiTai for B30. I've now used MaiTai's B30 insert inside my Lindy.


----------



## WingNut

juzluvpink said:


> I have both MaiTai and 7RP for my B30. Although the items I used may vary, but it's used in the same bag. I feel 7RP insert is easier to use. It's flushed against the bag and it holds its shape so putting/removing things seems easier.
> 
> 7RP insert
> View attachment 3478100
> 
> 
> MaiTai
> View attachment 3478104
> 
> 
> I prefer 7RP over MaiTai for B30. I've now used MaiTai's B30 insert inside my Lindy.



Thank you for this. From your description and the pictures it does seem the 7RP is much sleeker & more fitted. Like a stretch jacket vs. a down puffer. The MaiTai one I have doesn't hold it's shape very well against the stuff I fill it with (which is, alas, a lot!) thus not preserving the shape of the bag as much as I would like.


----------



## doloresmia

I got a Samorga for my b30s. Good fit, flush with sides. Only thing is sides are higher and makes me feel like the bag is bigger. This will work well for people who like to keep shape. It is soft felt so doesn't cause dents while keeping shape.

View attachment 3479012


I prefer a little flop so would go with something with lower sides next time.

Also have d&c for my Kelly 32. Got a version with folding sides rather than stiff sides, so works wonderfully. Really like the key clip option.

Have a 7rp for my 25B and love it. What would make it perfect is Velcro pocket or something to hold my wallet and having the key clip option. Same feedback on other organizers

I had a cheap organizer I used for years with the Velcro pocket and wish this was an option for security or holding purloined sweeteners

My perfect organizer yet to be found, sits flush against the bag; has lower sides so I get some floop; is soft so it doesn't show outside or dent the leather; has a key clip and Velcro or zippered pockets... And doesn't cause a mint!


----------



## doloresmia

With the Samorga she stands tall. With the flash it looks like there is a line of the edge of the Samorga, but in real life it doesn't show







Without she has a gentle flop


----------



## odette57

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Me too! Let's compare notes when we get them. [emoji4]



I got mine today.  The Kelly 28 mai tai insert fits nicely on my Kelly 32 sellier. Did you get your yet?


----------



## amorris

odette57 said:


> I got mine today.  The Kelly 28 mai tai insert fits nicely on my Kelly 32 sellier. Did you get your yet?



Hi @odette57 , do you mind sharing a pic of how the K28 mai tai insert fits in your K32 sellier? As I have been contemplating between the K32 insert or the K38 insert as I like 'em real snug, just OCD that way . TIA!!


----------



## odette57

amorris said:


> Hi @odette57 , do you mind sharing a pic of how the K28 mai tai insert fits in your K32 sellier? As I have been contemplating between the K32 insert or the K38 insert as I like 'em real snug, just OCD that way . TIA!!



Sure I will when I get home today.  However, I have a maitai for B30 which is actually a little smaller in specs than the one she has for K32 retourne and it is big for my K32 sellier.  Mai tai doesn't have one for K32 sellier and she suggested to @Pocketbook Pup to get a K28 one instead.


----------



## EmileH

odette57 said:


> Sure I will when I get home today.  However, I have a maitai for B30 which is actually a little smaller in specs than the one she has for K32 retourne and it is big for my K32 sellier.  Mai tai doesn't have one for K32 sellier and she suggested to @Pocketbook Pup to get a K28 one instead.



I haven't gotten around to ordering mine yet. I should order. I'm post when I get it.


----------



## odette57

As promised @amorris here's the k28 maitai insert inside my k32 sellier. Not sure if this picture is of much help. I just quickly took it while my little boy is distracted. Lol. It is a good fit and snug inside.


----------



## EmileH

odette57 said:


> As promised @amorris here's the k28 maitai insert inside my k32 sellier. Not sure if this picture is of much help. I just quickly took it while my little boy is distracted. Lol. It is a good fit and snug inside.



Hi,

Does it fill the bag or is there room at the side? It is so difficult to take photos of the inside of bags. Thanks for trying.


----------



## amorris

odette57 said:


> As promised @amorris here's the k28 maitai insert inside my k32 sellier. Not sure if this picture is of much help. I just quickly took it while my little boy is distracted. Lol. It is a good fit and snug inside.



Thank you so much @odette57 for taking the time to take this shot. From what I see on this pic @Pocketbook Pup, I think there's still gaps on the side if I'm not wrong.

Before reading this thread, I ordered a K32 insert from IG @luxe_byni (I always use her inserts because they're so lightweight but also really structured and stiff so they fix all the slouchy-ness of my B35 and Toolbox; I will post a different photo for this reference) without knowing that the inside of a sellier is different than of a retourne. That was when I panicked and asked you for a shot of your MaiTai insert because I was so sure my insert was not going to work.

I just got my inserts from @luxe_byni this afternoon, and to my surprise, it fits like a glove, it wasn't too big for my sellier!! I feel so relieved because this insert is actually quite pricey than most and I didn't need it for structure, so your MaiTai insert was actually enough just to protect the interior.




Thank you again


----------



## EmileH

amorris said:


> Thank you so much @odette57 for taking the time to take this shot. From what I see on this pic @Pocketbook Pup, I think there's still gaps on the side if I'm not wrong.
> 
> Before reading this thread, I ordered a K32 insert from IG @luxe_byni (I always use her inserts because they're so lightweight but also really structured and stiff so they fix all the slouchy-ness of my B35 and Toolbox; I will post a different photo for this reference) without knowing that the inside of a sellier is different than of a retourne. That was when I panicked and asked you for a shot of your MaiTai insert because I was so sure my insert was not going to work.
> 
> I just got them this afternoon, and I am amazed as it fits like a glove!! I feel so relieved because this insert is actually quite pricey than most and I didn't need it for structure, so your MaiTai insert was actually enough just to protect the interior.
> 
> View attachment 3486191
> 
> 
> Thank you again



Thank you for the info. It did look from the photos like there are gaps on the sides with the Mai tai 28 insert which makes sense of it's 26 cm. I'm guessing that the interior of a 32 sellier must be about 30-31. Hopefully it will be close enough. I really like her inserts and I don't want to pay too much for an insert.


----------



## odette57

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does it fill the bag or is there room at the side? It is so difficult to take photos of the inside of bags. Thanks for trying.



Yeah it is hard to take a picture inside.  It wouldn't really call it a gap because it is still touching the sides.  It is not snug on the sides but it stays in place and I feel it to be protecting the interior enough.


----------



## EmileH

odette57 said:


> Yeah it is hard to take a picture inside.  It wouldn't really call it a gap because it is still touching the sides.  It is not snug on the sides but it stays in place and I feel it to be protecting the interior enough.



Thank you. I ordered mine.


----------



## little.bear

I received my bag insert from 7RP and the material is extremely soft but very structured. It fits my Kelly 28 Retourne just right, I think it could be just a little smaller in length because it makes the sides of the leather pop out a little but I could easily push the leather back in to normal shape.  Wouldn't say it's a 'perfect' fit if my leather is pushed out. Quality is definitely good but when I showed my partner the insert, he said it feels nice but definitely not worth €300. I do agree with him. It didn't give me wow factor. I might explore other options.


----------



## ice75

Hi ladies,can I check with those who owns a dark coloured 7RP insert,will there be any colour transfer to your lighter coloured leather SLG? I'm thinking of getting one 7RP insert in purple colour but is worried that there will be colour transfer to my SLGs. Appreciates your input. Many thanks.


----------



## lipeach21

Has anybody purchased a k28 insert from divide and conquer? If so, did you order standard size or custom? I have a snug fit birkin insert but find it a bit to tight. I don't want that to happen in the Kelly so I don't know if I should order the standard or custom size.  Thanks


----------



## Giakoma

I've been a visitor to this thread for some time, but have decided to become a member today to share my feedback re the Birkin 35 L'Insert I have purchased from Rue Paradis.

Reading the descriptions on their site, I was disappointed to see that the *RP insert leaves a large gap* when I fitted it into my B35 Birkin. Rue Paradis claims that their product is *"designed to fit your bag with absolute perfection".*
In reality, the insert is practically swimming in my bag. I am not happy to have spent 400 EUR on an insert that *does not even cover the base of my bag*.. the protection of my Birkin's interior leather was one of my main concerns when making this purchase.

Otherwise the quality seems fine, but I agree with the poster above.. the 'Wow factor' is definitely missing, and the price tag compared with others is certainly high. I would at least hope that it is functional and conforming to the seller's claims.




Since the gap is so large I thought that perhaps I have been sent a smaller insert by mistake, but I checked the width and height, which both correspond to a B35. I would say that the insert is 3-4 cm too short:









I like the structure the long panels provide, but when you cinch your bag to close it, the stiff end panels fold towards the center of the bag which I don't like because they push against my small leather goods etc.

Reading little.bears comment above makes me think that  if my insert was the correct length, the  end panels would push open my bag in the same way she says hers does when it's cinched. As much as I would not want that to happen, a too short and 'swimming' insert is not satifying at all.




I hope this review is helpful, I certainly wish I would have known about these issues.


----------



## odette57

Giakoma said:


> I've been a visitor to this thread for some time, but have decided to become a member today to share my feedback re the Birkin 35 L'Insert I have purchased from Rue Paradis.
> 
> Reading the descriptions on their site, I was disappointed to see that the *RP insert leaves a large gap* when I fitted it into my B35 Birkin. Rue Paradis claims that their product is *"designed to fit your bag with absolute perfection".*
> In reality, the insert is practically swimming in my bag. I am not happy to have spent 400 EUR on an insert that *does not even cover the base of my bag*.. the protection of my Birkin's interior leather was one of my main concerns when making this purchase.
> 
> Otherwise the quality seems fine, but I agree with the poster above.. the 'Wow factor' is definitely missing, and the price tag compared with others is certainly high. I would at least hope that it is functional and conforming to the seller's claims.
> 
> View attachment 3498236
> 
> 
> Since the gap is so large I thought that perhaps I have been sent a smaller insert by mistake, but I checked the width and height, which both correspond to a B35. I would say that the insert is 3-4 cm too short:
> View attachment 3498240
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498241
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498242
> 
> 
> I like the structure the long panels provide, but when you cinch your bag to close it, the stiff end panels fold towards the center of the bag which I don't like because they push against my small leather goods etc.
> 
> Reading little.bears comment above makes me think that  if my insert was the correct length, the  end panels would push open my bag in the same way she says hers does when it's cinched. As much as I would not want that to happen, a too short and 'swimming' insert is not satifying at all.
> 
> View attachment 3498243
> 
> 
> I hope this review is helpful, I certainly wish I would have known about these issues.



Are you planning on keeping it?  Do they have a return policy?


----------



## Serva1

Giakoma said:


> I've been a visitor to this thread for some time, but have decided to become a member today to share my feedback re the Birkin 35 L'Insert I have purchased from Rue Paradis.
> 
> Reading the descriptions on their site, I was disappointed to see that the *RP insert leaves a large gap* when I fitted it into my B35 Birkin. Rue Paradis claims that their product is *"designed to fit your bag with absolute perfection".*
> In reality, the insert is practically swimming in my bag. I am not happy to have spent 400 EUR on an insert that *does not even cover the base of my bag*.. the protection of my Birkin's interior leather was one of my main concerns when making this purchase.
> 
> Otherwise the quality seems fine, but I agree with the poster above.. the 'Wow factor' is definitely missing, and the price tag compared with others is certainly high. I would at least hope that it is functional and conforming to the seller's claims.
> 
> View attachment 3498236
> 
> 
> Since the gap is so large I thought that perhaps I have been sent a smaller insert by mistake, but I checked the width and height, which both correspond to a B35. I would say that the insert is 3-4 cm too short:
> View attachment 3498240
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498241
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498242
> 
> 
> I like the structure the long panels provide, but when you cinch your bag to close it, the stiff end panels fold towards the center of the bag which I don't like because they push against my small leather goods etc.
> 
> Reading little.bears comment above makes me think that  if my insert was the correct length, the  end panels would push open my bag in the same way she says hers does when it's cinched. As much as I would not want that to happen, a too short and 'swimming' insert is not satifying at all.
> 
> View attachment 3498243
> 
> 
> I hope this review is helpful, I certainly wish I would have known about these issues.



This review was most helpful. I'm sorry the insert wasn't perfect, I will stick to my Maitai inserts now.


----------



## EmileH

Serva1 said:


> This review was most helpful. I'm sorry the insert wasn't perfect, I will stick to my Maitai inserts now.



+1


----------



## MSO13

Giakoma said:


> I've been a visitor to this thread for some time, but have decided to become a member today to share my feedback re the Birkin 35 L'Insert I have purchased from Rue Paradis.
> 
> Reading the descriptions on their site, I was disappointed to see that the *RP insert leaves a large gap* when I fitted it into my B35 Birkin. Rue Paradis claims that their product is *"designed to fit your bag with absolute perfection".*
> In reality, the insert is practically swimming in my bag. I am not happy to have spent 400 EUR on an insert that *does not even cover the base of my bag*.. the protection of my Birkin's interior leather was one of my main concerns when making this purchase.
> 
> Otherwise the quality seems fine, but I agree with the poster above.. the 'Wow factor' is definitely missing, and the price tag compared with others is certainly high. I would at least hope that it is functional and conforming to the seller's claims.
> 
> View attachment 3498236
> 
> 
> Since the gap is so large I thought that perhaps I have been sent a smaller insert by mistake, but I checked the width and height, which both correspond to a B35. I would say that the insert is 3-4 cm too short:
> View attachment 3498240
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498241
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498242
> 
> 
> I like the structure the long panels provide, but when you cinch your bag to close it, the stiff end panels fold towards the center of the bag which I don't like because they push against my small leather goods etc.
> 
> Reading little.bears comment above makes me think that  if my insert was the correct length, the  end panels would push open my bag in the same way she says hers does when it's cinched. As much as I would not want that to happen, a too short and 'swimming' insert is not satifying at all.
> 
> View attachment 3498243
> 
> 
> I hope this review is helpful, I certainly wish I would have known about these issues.



Thank you for your thoughtful review. The founder of the company is a member here but I would really encourage you to share your feedback with them and try to exchange or return the insert. I emailed them several questions and found them very helpful and responsive. I'm sorry your insert doesn't fit. I only have the Kelly insert but it is a good fit. Good luck and I hope they're able to help!


----------



## Serva1

MrsOwen3 said:


> Thank you for your thoughtful review. The founder of the company is a member here but I would really encourage you to share your feedback with them and try to exchange or return the insert. I emailed them several questions and found them very helpful and responsive. I'm sorry your insert doesn't fit. I only have the Kelly insert but it is a good fit. Good luck and I hope they're able to help!



Glad the Kelly insert is a good fit. I also like the fact that we have a wide choice of different inserts to choose from, because we all want to protect our bags.


----------



## TankerToad

Interesting posts above
I have the etoupe liner for my etoupe 35 and it's about as perfect fit as one could get-and love how close the color of the liner is to etoupe Togo 
Pictures taken right now


----------



## kuwa

Have to chime in, I have inserts from several companies, and also have 7RP for both K28 & B30. Both are an amazing fit, and add a bit of structure without sacrificing space. The price gave me pause, so for now I will use the same insert for same size bags. But looking at pics above, doesn't seem right. Mine fit like a glove. I'd also encourage you to contact them for an exchange or refund. I am happy with mine,and would certainly return them if they did not fit.


----------



## Giakoma

odette57 said:


> Are you planning on keeping it?  Do they have a return policy?


 Encouraged by everyones comments I am thinking of returning it.




Serva1 said:


> This review was most helpful. I'm sorry the insert wasn't perfect, I will stick to my Maitai inserts now.


 Will check the Maitai inserts next.




MrsOwen3 said:


> Thank you for your thoughtful review. The founder of the company is a member here but I would really encourage you to share your feedback with them and try to exchange or return the insert. I emailed them several questions and found them very helpful and responsive. I'm sorry your insert doesn't fit. I only have the Kelly insert but it is a good fit. Good luck and I hope they're able to help!




MrsOwen3, TankerToad and kuwa, thank you for the replies. It is great that your inserts fit, you are lucky. I don't understand how there can be such big inconsistencies in the production of the RP7 inserts. Mine isn't just a little bit too short, it leaves a big gap. And then another poster said hers is too long/not a perfect fit either. As you ladies have advised, the best is probably to return it.


----------



## doloresmia

Giakoma said:


> Encouraged by everyones comments I am thinking of returning it.
> 
> 
> Will check the Maitai inserts next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsOwen3, TankerToad and kuwa, thank you for the replies. It is great that your inserts fit, you are lucky. I don't understand how there can be such big inconsistencies in the production of the RP7 inserts. Mine isn't just a little bit too short, it leaves a big gap. And then another poster said hers is too long/not a perfect fit either. As you ladies have advised, the best is probably to return it.



Do you think they shipped you or you ordered 30 instead of a 35? I goof things up like that myself.

Try it with a 30 if you have one. I have two 7rp inserts - 30 and 25 - and both fit perfectly as other reported. 

In any case, the 7rp team will take care of you I am sure! Good luck.


----------



## Giakoma

doloresmia said:


> Do you think they shipped you or you ordered 30 instead of a 35? I goof things up like that myself.
> 
> Try it with a 30 if you have one. I have two 7rp inserts - 30 and 25 - and both fit perfectly as other reported.
> 
> In any case, the 7rp team will take care of you I am sure! Good luck.



Thank you for your ideas. I ordered a Birkin 35 insert and paid 400 EUR for it. The order confirmation I was emailed confirms a B35 insert. The insert does not fit into a Birkin 30 either, it is too wide and too high for it.  A sewn in label in the centre pocket says B35.


----------



## doloresmia

Giakoma said:


> Thank you for your ideas. I ordered a Birkin 35 insert and paid 400 EUR for it. The order confirmation I was emailed confirms a B35 insert. The insert does not fit into a Birkin 30 either, it is too wide and too high for it.  A sewn in label in the centre pocket says B35.



Oh dear. That is annoying. Please let us know how it goes with 7rp.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Giakoma said:


> Thank you for your ideas. I ordered a Birkin 35 insert and paid 400 EUR for it. The order confirmation I was emailed confirms a B35 insert. The insert does not fit into a Birkin 30 either, it is too wide and too high for it.  A sewn in label in the centre pocket says B35.


If the owner is a member here, I am sure they will contact you and/or respond in this thread. It is a young company so perhaps they mislabeled a product....definitely talk to them and they will make you whole


----------



## mistikat

We have many members who have businesses which may sell products of interest to PFers. However, we ask that business or business promotion not take place on PF. Kindly take up any concerns directly with the company with which you are dealing. Thanks.


----------



## nanou3175

Giakoma said:


> I've been a visitor to this thread for some time, but have decided to become a member today to share my feedback re the Birkin 35 L'Insert I have purchased from Rue Paradis.
> 
> Reading the descriptions on their site, I was disappointed to see that the *RP insert leaves a large gap* when I fitted it into my B35 Birkin. Rue Paradis claims that their product is *"designed to fit your bag with absolute perfection".*
> In reality, the insert is practically swimming in my bag. I am not happy to have spent 400 EUR on an insert that *does not even cover the base of my bag*.. the protection of my Birkin's interior leather was one of my main concerns when making this purchase.
> 
> Otherwise the quality seems fine, but I agree with the poster above.. the 'Wow factor' is definitely missing, and the price tag compared with others is certainly high. I would at least hope that it is functional and conforming to the seller's claims.
> 
> View attachment 3498236
> 
> 
> Since the gap is so large I thought that perhaps I have been sent a smaller insert by mistake, but I checked the width and height, which both correspond to a B35. I would say that the insert is 3-4 cm too short:
> View attachment 3498240
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498241
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498242
> 
> 
> I like the structure the long panels provide, but when you cinch your bag to close it, the stiff end panels fold towards the center of the bag which I don't like because they push against my small leather goods etc.
> 
> Reading little.bears comment above makes me think that  if my insert was the correct length, the  end panels would push open my bag in the same way she says hers does when it's cinched. As much as I would not want that to happen, a too short and 'swimming' insert is not satifying at all.
> 
> View attachment 3498243
> 
> 
> I hope this review is helpful, I certainly wish I would have known about these issues.



You should contact them. Maybe they sent the insert for a k32 (regarding the length )?

Good luck


----------



## Love Of My Life

Giakoma, would definitely reach out to RP & share your concerns. They are a very professional company &  think they would want to make
this right for you.
Good luck & keep us posted


----------



## Giakoma

As suggested by so many, I contacted RP7 and had a reply within 24 hours. The brand manager wrote a very nice email, confirming I received a Birkin35 insert. She suggested to refund the order. The refund was credited within minutes.

She explained:

“To perfectly fit most Hermès Birkin bags, *L'Insert B35 must be 31 cm long*. That is […] the most suitable length to make L’Insert functional while keeping the matching Birkin 35 fully functional too”​
Also she said:

*"L'Insert isn't a liner* […] When designing it, *we didn't intend for it to line all inner sides *of its matching handbag […] it was designed to use the inner available space in the most efficient way […] while keeping the bag functional, open or closed, full or empty."​
These explanations make me understand better what the 7RP insert is about, what they can do and what they can’t. *The insert seems very good for organising*. But since it is considerably shorter than the bag, in my view it *does not double as a liner* and* does not protect reliably the interior of my bag*. When I toss things into my bag, I don’t want to worry if they fall into the gap or not!

If only this would have been more clearly stated on the website the hassle and disappointment of this purchase could have been avoided. On 7RP’s site, the fit of the insert is described as "snug as a bug" and that it is “designed to fit your bag to absolute perfection”. From this, I didn’t expect to find it leaving a large gap in my bag. And especially not since 7RP says on their site that  “L’Insert protects the inside of your bag from scratches, stains and liquid spills”. I prefer to have the entire base of my Birkin protected, and will look now for an insert which organises and protects.

A final remark..I looked again at the earlier pictures of 7RP B35 inserts shown in this thread, and (as the posters say) they look flush against the bags (snug fit). Maybe at some stage the 7RP B35 inserts were longer than the 31cm they are now? I am curious why they are shorter now. It certainly would help with the problem little.bear encountered with her 7RP K28 insert a few pages ago.


----------



## TankerToad

Is it possible your Birkin is a bit bigger? Birkins are handmade and sometimes there is some stretching of leather 
I doubt it but maybe?
My 7/P is a darn close fit on all three of the bags I ordered them for
They are expensive - so hopefully you find something you like better!


----------



## WingNut

Giakoma said:


> As suggested by so many, I contacted RP7 and had a reply within 24 hours. The brand manager wrote a very nice email, confirming I received a Birkin35 insert. She suggested to refund the order. The refund was credited within minutes.
> 
> She explained:
> 
> “To perfectly fit most Hermès Birkin bags, *L'Insert B35 must be 31 cm long*. That is […] the most suitable length to make L’Insert functional while keeping the matching Birkin 35 fully functional too”​
> Also she said:
> 
> *"L'Insert isn't a liner* […] When designing it, *we didn't intend for it to line all inner sides *of its matching handbag […] it was designed to use the inner available space in the most efficient way […] while keeping the bag functional, open or closed, full or empty."​
> These explanations make me understand better what the 7RP insert is about, what they can do and what they can’t. *The insert seems very good for organising*. But since it is considerably shorter than the bag, in my view it *does not double as a liner* and* does not protect reliably the interior of my bag*. When I toss things into my bag, I don’t want to worry if they fall into the gap or not!
> 
> If only this would have been more clearly stated on the website the hassle and disappointment of this purchase could have been avoided. On 7RP’s site, the fit of the insert is described as "snug as a bug" and that it is “designed to fit your bag to absolute perfection”. From this, I didn’t expect to find it leaving a large gap in my bag. And especially not since 7RP says on their site that  “L’Insert protects the inside of your bag from scratches, stains and liquid spills”. I prefer to have the entire base of my Birkin protected, and will look now for an insert which organises and protects.
> 
> A final remark..I looked again at the earlier pictures of 7RP B35 inserts shown in this thread, and (as the posters say) they look flush against the bags (snug fit). Maybe at some stage the 7RP B35 inserts were longer than the 31cm they are now? I am curious why they are shorter now. It certainly would help with the problem little.bear encountered with her 7RP K28 insert a few pages ago.



I'm so sorry you had this experience with them. I just recently ordered one for my 35cm Birkin (received it last week) and the fit is perfect. There's barely any room for s slender object to fit between the insert and the end wall of the bag, which is as flush as I'd want it to allow the ends to be drawn in.

However, it's good to hear that they stand behind their product and have refunded your money!


----------



## Giakoma

TankerToad said:


> Is it possible your Birkin is a bit bigger? Birkins are handmade and sometimes there is some stretching of leather
> I doubt it but maybe?
> My 7/P is a darn close fit on all three of the bags I ordered them for
> They are expensive - so hopefully you find something you like better!



Thank you for the thought. But the problem is not with the bag. The base panel of my Birkin 35 measures 35 cm and the 7RP B35 insert is 31 cm:


----------



## Giakoma

WingNut said:


> I'm so sorry you had this experience with them. I just recently ordered one for my 35cm Birkin (received it last week) and the fit is perfect. *There's barely any room for s slender object to fit between the insert and the end wall of the bag*, which is as flush as I'd want it to allow the ends to be drawn in.
> 
> However, it's good to hear that they stand behind their product and have refunded your money!



It's great that your insert fits. The gap in mine is so big that an overstuffed wallet fits inside:


----------



## ouija board

Giakoma said:


> It's great that your insert fits. The gap in mine is so big that an overstuffed wallet fits inside:
> 
> View attachment 3503483



That's exactly how I like an insert to fit in my bags. The snug fit that I see with 7RP inserts in other people's bags is too tight for my comfort. But I use inserts for ease of changing bags, not for protection. I learned the hard way that a bag insert doesn't offer much protection when you spill soup inside your bag! 

Hope you find an insert that works for you!


----------



## tonkamama

Giakoma said:


> It's great that your insert fits. The gap in mine is so big that an overstuffed wallet fits inside:
> 
> View attachment 3503483



Hello dear, I have a B35 with both MaiTai and D&C inserts and do plan on getting one from 7RP, I did a quick measurements:
MaiTai is approx 34cm - soft bag liner/organizer
D&C is approx 30.5cm - hard bag insert/organizer with plastic liner
Both inserts fit perfectly inside my B35 and won't leave marks on my bags during storage. I alternating both inserts for different usage purposes.

If 7RP measures 31cm (which is 0.5cm bigger than D&C) that leaves only 2cm on each side bottom, 7RP definitely will work for my B35 as a bag insert and organizer and won't stretch or leave marks on the leather, I don't want an insert that is too tight on the bottom which eventually will stretch out my Birkin.

I also think it all depends on how we carry/use our Birkin, based on the photo you posted, it was shown wide open and the insert was pushed to one side leaving the other side with gap... my personal preference is to "drop" the insert in the middle of my B35 while the leather parts on the sides fold inward naturally which leaves no or minimum rooms on the sides.  Hope my picture (D&C insert) helps explaining further and that you will find your ideal insert soon


----------



## GNIPPOHS

tonkamama said:


> I also think it all depends on how we carry/use our Birkin, based on the photo you posted, it was shown wide open and the insert was pushed to one side leaving the other side with gap... my personal preference is to "drop" the insert in the middle of my B35 *while the leather parts on the sides fold inward naturally which leaves no or minimum rooms on the sides.  Hope* my picture (D&C insert) helps explaining further and that you will find your ideal insert soon
> View attachment 3503586



+1... if the insert is "full length", the sides of the bags wont be able to fold in naturally... personally i also dont like it when the insert fits too snug, bag looks boxy. Anyway glad that you got a quick resolution Giakoma.


----------



## crazyforbag

Hi Ladies
Do you have the measurement of B25 & K28 Sellier from 7RP insert?
TIA


----------



## sonaale

I bought both the Mai and D&C inserts and love them both! I use the d&c in my clemence Birkin and I think it really really helps to keep its shape. I use the mai insert in my Togo Birkin and Kelley. It's soft, light and doesn't add any weight


----------



## KittyKat65

I am desperately looking for a bag insert/organizer for my Evelyne PM III.  Divide and Conquer no longer makes them, so do you have any other suggestions?  Thank you!


----------



## MommyDaze

KittyKat65 said:


> I am desperately looking for a bag insert/organizer for my Evelyne PM III.  Divide and Conquer no longer makes them, so do you have any other suggestions?  Thank you!


I got this one off eBay for under $5.00 USD on the recommendation of a member in this forum (can't remember who, or find the post now).  It works well has zippered compartments for extra security. One note: If you wear your bag "H" out, the color shows through (see photo) so you'll want to be mindful of that. I wear that side toward me, so I just bought my favorite color. This insert also works well in Marwari PM, so it does double duty in my collection.


----------



## KittyKat65

Thanks so much, MommyDaze!


----------



## EmileH

I wanted to report back that I finally got around to ordering my Mai tai collection Kelly 28 insert fit my 32 sellier. It arrived today. It fits perfectly. I highly recommend it.


----------



## lipeach21

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wanted to report back that I finally got around to ordering my Mai tai collection Kelly 28 insert fit my 32 sellier. It arrived today. It fits perfectly. I highly recommend it.



Can you post pics? I'm looking for an insert for my k28 retourne but couldn't decide if I should get the d&c or maitai.  I used d&c insert on my bs and k35 and recently noticed that the sides of my bags where the insert top are a bit stretched.  I'm not sure if it's due to the insert or age of the leather.  These are the only two reputable companies I know of that makes inserts for k28.  Thanks


----------



## Mininana

MommyDaze said:


> I got this one off eBay for under $5.00 USD on the recommendation of a member in this forum (can't remember who, or find the post now).  It works well has zippered compartments for extra security. One note: If you wear your bag "H" out, the color shows through (see photo) so you'll want to be mindful of that. I wear that side toward me, so I just bought my favorite color. This insert also works well in Marwari PM, so it does double duty in my collection.
> View attachment 3506738



I did!! It's a great fit and perfect for travel! Xo


----------



## EmileH

lipeach21 said:


> Can you post pics? I'm looking for an insert for my k28 retourne but couldn't decide if I should get the d&c or maitai.  I used d&c insert on my bs and k35 and recently noticed that the sides of my bags where the insert top are a bit stretched.  I'm not sure if it's due to the insert or age of the leather.  These are the only two reputable companies I know of that makes inserts for k28.  Thanks



I can try but it's hard in a black bag, and mine is a 32 sellier. To see it in a 28 retourne I am sure Mai tai's photos are better. My two cents: I have one D and C insert that I bought for my older sofia Coppola mm size because it needed a structured bottom to keep its shape. I wouldn't trust the d and c inserts in my Hermes bags. I would be afraid that they would put too much pressure on the leather.


----------



## Keren16

Mai Tai has some of her bag inserts on sale.  I do not know if this has been posted yet.  Anyone know the reason?


----------



## liz_

Keren16 said:


> Mai Tai has some of her bag inserts on sale.  I do not know if this has been posted yet.  Anyone know the reason?



It looks like she's no longer going to make those bag inserts, it says end of line. I'm very disappointed she raise the price on the others.


----------



## Livia1

liz_ said:


> It looks like she's no longer going to make those bag inserts, it says end of line.* I'm very disappointed she raise the price on the others.*



Me too!


----------



## ice75

KittyKat65 said:


> I am desperately looking for a bag insert/organizer for my Evelyne PM III.  Divide and Conquer no longer makes them, so do you have any other suggestions?  Thank you!


I'm using Purse to Go insert for my Evelyne


----------



## EmileH

Keren16 said:


> Mai Tai has some of her bag inserts on sale.  I do not know if this has been posted yet.  Anyone know the reason?





liz_ said:


> It looks like she's no longer going to make those bag inserts, it says end of line. I'm very disappointed she raise the price on the others.





Livia1 said:


> Me too!



I couldn't say anything before but please look at Mai Tai's site. Mai tai has improved her inserts. They are even better than before. I happened to have just ordered a k28 and a k35 insert and I received the new inserts this week. They are made of a more sturdy linen. It looks the same but is stronger. And there is a layer of something in between to give it more strength. They are fabulous. They don't flop in even when empty. In fact the construction makes them spring open instead of closed. But they don't put pressure on the leather. They seem like they are more expensive to manufacture, hence the small price increase. I have already ordered two more sizes.  By the way, I don't know Mai tai or work for her. I'm just a loyal customer. I think her products are wonderful and I love that she provides such a service to our community with her lovely blog and scarf tying tutorial.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I couldn't say anything before but please look at Mai Tai's site. Mai tai has improved her inserts. They are even better than before. I happened to have just ordered a k28 and a k35 insert and I received the new inserts this week. They are made of a more sturdy linen. It looks the same but is stronger. And there is a layer of something in between to give it more strength. They are fabulous. They don't flop in even when empty. In fact the construction makes them spring open instead of closed. But they don't put pressure on the leather. They seem like they are more expensive to manufacture, hence the small price increase. I have already ordered two more sizes.  By the way, I don't know Mai tai or work for her. I'm just a loyal customer. I think her products are wonderful and I love that she provides such a service to our community with her lovely blog and scarf tying tutorial.


thanks for the detailed report, *PbP*, how is the weight of MaiTai's insert? Do you know if it is heavier with this newer version? Sorry I don't know whether you have the older version or not.


----------



## EmileH

I do have both versions. They feel exactly the same in weight to me.  I don't have an old and a new of the exact same size to weigh. When I get the two new ones I will, but I don't think there is a perceptible difference in weight.


----------



## Serva1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I do have both versions. They feel exactly the same in weight to me.  I don't have an old and a new of the exact same size to weigh. When I get the two new ones I will, but I don't think there is a perceptible difference in weight.



Thank you PbP, I just visited Maitai's website, exploring scarf/shawl tutorials (shawl newbie), when I noticed that she has improved the B35 inserts (ordered some a couple of years ago). I'm also pleased with the news and looking forward reading your feedback when you get the new inserts.


----------



## EmileH

Serva1 said:


> Thank you PbP, I just visited Maitai's website, exploring scarf/shawl tutorials (shawl newbie), when I noticed that she has improved the B35 inserts (ordered some a couple of years ago). I'm also pleased with the news and looking forward reading your feedback when you get the new inserts.



Hi Serva. I have a new version of the k35 insert already. It's fabulous. See my comments above. I ordered a new b35 and k32 insert to replace my old ones which I will use for other storage purposes. Hoping o might need another size after my Paris trip [emoji6]


----------



## momasaurus

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I do have both versions. They feel exactly the same in weight to me.  I don't have an old and a new of the exact same size to weigh. When I get the two new ones I will, but I don't think there is a perceptible difference in weight.


I'm so glad someone has already tried out the new line. Good to know! I need a little structure in my inserts and have been happy with Divide and Conquer, but I will check out MaiTai's new stuff! Thanks.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Just received the new version of the bag insert for my kelly 35.. Mai Tai is spot on with the changes she made.. BRAVA ...


----------



## chicinthecity777

Just went to MaiTai's website looking for an insert for B35 but can only find the sale ones (end of line), I want the new version, is this not available yet? Anybody managed to order the new B35 insert?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I do have both versions. They feel exactly the same in weight to me.  I don't have an old and a new of the exact same size to weigh. When I get the two new ones I will, but I don't think there is a perceptible difference in weight.


Thanks for the report!


----------



## EmileH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Just went to MaiTai's website looking for an insert for B35 but can only find the sale ones (end of line), I want the new version, is this not available yet? Anybody managed to order the new B35 insert?



I believe the new b35 inserts are not yet in but coming very soon. But you could ask Mai Tai.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I believe the new b35 inserts are not yet in but coming very soon. But you could ask Mai Tai.


Thank you! Ok. I will wait. I asked just in case it was on their site but I didn't find it.


----------



## EmileH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you! Ok. I will wait. I asked just in case it was on their site but I didn't find it.



Yes I think they are worth the wait. These new designs are fabulous especially for the larger bags. 

I'm going to repurpose my old ones. I'm going to keep the old k32 in my sofia Coppola pm permanently because that bag is tight to get things into and out of. I think I'll put my old b35 insert in my neverful. They are too pretty to waste.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes I think they are worth the wait. These new designs are fabulous especially for the larger bags.
> 
> I'm going to repurpose my old ones. I'm going to keep the old k32 in my sofia Coppola pm permanently because that bag is tight to get things into and out of. *I think I'll put my old b35 insert in my neverful.* They are too pretty to waste.


That's exactly what I am going to do with my B35 insert when I get it. Use it in my 35Bs and my St. Tropez neverful which is MM size. According to their website, it fits!


----------



## izzyParis

xiangxiang0731 said:


> That's exactly what I am going to do with my B35 insert when I get it. Use it in my 35Bs and my St. Tropez neverful which is MM size. According to their website, it fits!



It fits for sure, I use the Mai Tai b35 insert in my b35, double sens45, garden party 36 and lv neverfull mm, so I don't think that u should have a problem putting it to good use.


----------



## EmileH

izzyParis said:


> It fits for sure, I use the Mai Tai b35 insert in my b35, double sens45, garden party 36 and lv neverfull mm, so I don't think that u should have a problem putting it to good use.



Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Sienna220

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi Serva. I have a new version of the k35 insert already. It's fabulous. See my comments above. I ordered a new b35 and k32 insert to replace my old ones which I will use for other storage purposes. Hoping o might need another size after my Paris trip [emoji6]


Yes, thank you for describing the difference from the older ones!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

momasaurus said:


> I'm so glad someone has already tried out the new line. Good to know! I need a little structure in my inserts and have been happy with Divide and Conquer, but I will check out MaiTai's new stuff! Thanks.



This. *momasaurus*, I will do the same and check out MaiTai's new inserts. Have been happy with D&C but am willing to try MaiTai's insert for my etain K35 which needs a new one and is at the H spa right now. OT: Btw, MaiTai's scarf rings are amazing.


----------



## purplepoodles

izzyParis said:


> It fits for sure, I use the Mai Tai b35 insert in my b35, double sens45, garden party 36 and lv neverfull mm, so I don't think that u should have a problem putting it to good use.



Thanks for the info izzyParis. Desperately need a good insert for my DS and still haven't found one.


----------



## EmileH

Here is a photo of my new Kelly 35 insert. You can see that it stays open and conforms  to the shape of the bag even with the side pockets full and the center empty.


----------



## izzyParis

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is a photo of my new Kelly 35 insert. You can see that it stays open and conforms  to the shape of the bag even with the side pockets full and the center empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512316



Thanks for the pic, I like how the new version stands upright vs collapse whenever there are things in the pockets and not in the center, very nice improvement.


----------



## liz_

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is a photo of my new Kelly 35 insert. You can see that it stays open and conforms  to the shape of the bag even with the side pockets full and the center empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512316



Love it, this is the one I want for my k35


----------



## nicole0612

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is a photo of my new Kelly 35 insert. You can see that it stays open and conforms  to the shape of the bag even with the side pockets full and the center empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512316



This is so helpful, thanks! I also have a K35 and it is clemence, so the new insert that stays open would be nice. Thanks for posting the photo. Also wishing you luck at needing a new size soon! [emoji4]


----------



## Sienna220

izzyParis said:


> Thanks for the pic, I like how the new version stands upright vs collapse whenever there are things in the pockets and not in the center, very nice improvement.


Yeah that is one thing that is annoying. Glad she is designing these to remedy the issue


----------



## momasaurus

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This. *momasaurus*, I will do the same and check out MaiTai's new inserts. Have been happy with D&C but am willing to try MaiTai's insert for my etain K35 which needs a new one and is at the H spa right now. OT: Btw, MaiTai's scarf rings are amazing.


I love her scarf rings and have several!
I have a pico GM coming to me soon - will I need an insert?


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> I love her scarf rings and have several!
> I have a pico GM coming to me soon - will I need an insert?



Yes momasaurus. You need an insert. The picotin, especially in the larger sizes can get floppy. Also, they are completely open so it's nice to have the pockets in the organizer to keep things in place.


----------



## Serva1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Here is a photo of my new Kelly 35 insert. You can see that it stays open and conforms  to the shape of the bag even with the side pockets full and the center empty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512316



Looks great dear PbP, thank you for posting. I've been studying shawl folding techniques and will soon place an order for shawl&scarf rings as soon as the new B35 is available on Maitai's site. I will rotate the old ones to other bags and give away some.


----------



## lulilu

momasaurus said:


> I love her scarf rings and have several!
> I have a pico GM coming to me soon - will I need an insert?



The inserts for picotin are terrific.  Helps the bag keep upright.


----------



## momasaurus

lulilu said:


> The inserts for picotin are terrific.  Helps the bag keep upright.


Thanks, lulilu and PocketbookPup. Do you think I should get the old MaiTai model, (on sale! now) or wait for the new Pico inserts? Or get some other brand?


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Thanks, lulilu and PocketbookPup. Do you think I should get the old MaiTai model, (on sale! now) or wait for the new Pico inserts? Or get some other brand?



I just bought my picotin insert this summer. It's the one insert that I'm not going to replace. It seems pretty sturdy to me. Because it's a square and not a long rectangle like the other inserts it seems more stable if that makes sense. Mine is the MM. Maybe the GM could use more stability? You could go either way I think. That's of no help. I'm sorry. But do get one from Mai tai. They are great.


----------



## rosewang924

lulilu said:


> The inserts for picotin are terrific.  Helps the bag keep upright.



I hope so, just ordered one for my picotin mm, it was on sale.


----------



## lulilu

momasaurus said:


> Thanks, lulilu and PocketbookPup. Do you think I should get the old MaiTai model, (on sale! now) or wait for the new Pico inserts? Or get some other brand?



I think the original is quite sturdy.  If you can get it on sale, even better.


----------



## mochaccino

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I wanted to report back that I finally got around to ordering my Mai tai collection Kelly 28 insert fit my 32 sellier. It arrived today. It fits perfectly. I highly recommend it.


Hi there, do you think it would fit in a K28 sellier too? Sadly she doesn't make a liner for K25 that I may use inside a K28 sellier.


----------



## Cygne18

I caved and ordered the new and improved Mai Tai insert for the B35 (it wasn't listed on her website, so I emailed her directly) and it was delivered within a week, beautifully packaged. It's really very well made, lovely, and weighs 6.6 ounces. Most importantly, it does not flop over. I highly recommend!  Miss MaiTai was very pleasant to work with and responded quickly to my inquiries.


----------



## mfa777

Hi everyone! Has any of you use maitai Kelly 28 insert for Birkin 30? Would it work or it's too small? Thank you!


----------



## Kayla123

hello there, i was just wondering if you girls using bag insert for your kelly 28 retourne? if yes, which brand do you think its recommended? i heard some of my friends said bag insert from mai tai collection is good, what do you all think? appreciated all the comments. thanks


----------



## ehy12

I love mai tai inserts for all my H bags...they are very well made and light. Perfect for k28!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## EmileH

Sharing a look into my neurotic little world. I have been working on organizing my organizers and my bags.  I found a system that works for me.

I used to store my bags upright on shelves so I could look at them. I decided to take better care of them so now they are all lying flat on their back in a covered cabinet. I need to pad the shelves for extra protection. I can already see that they are keeping their shape better. They contain only air cells as when they arrive new.




Then I decided to organize my organizers. Here are my mai tai collection organizers. I have the correct size for each bag. I find they work best that way. I filled the side pockets of each one with my essentials: Kleenex, Extra contact lenses, tylenol or Advil, phone charger, pen in plastic, mint strip, tiny nail file, hand cream. Each one is ready to go. I just add my wallet, keys, phone and glasses to the center compartment. 





I found that I wasn't using my Chanel flaps as much as I should because they were a pain to load up. I would always forget something.. So I also bought a scarf ring pochette to use as an organizer for the flaps (mostly jumbos). It works perfectly. I just add it and my compact wallet and keys and I'm ready to go. You definitely have to scale down the "essentials" for smaller sized bags. For my clutches I actually keep the absolute essentials in a small plastic bag ready to go. 





This really helps me to change my bags daily for my different outfits without too much wasted time or fuss and I think it provides the best protection for my bags. I hope you enjoyed this look into my neurotic little world and it helps some of you to think about a system that would work for you.


----------



## Susie Tunes

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sharing a look into my neurotic little world. I have been working on organizing my organizers and my bags.  I found a system that works for me.
> 
> I used to store my bags upright on shelves so I could look at them. I decided to take better care of them so now they are all lying flat on their back in a covered cabinet. I need to pad the shelves for extra protection. I can already see that they are keeping their shape better. They contain only air cells as when they arrive new.
> 
> View attachment 3529679
> 
> 
> Then I decided to organize my organizers. Here are my mai tai collection organizers. I have the correct size for each bag. I find they work best that way. I filled the side pockets of each one with my essentials: Kleenex, Extra contact lenses, tylenol or Advil, phone charger, pen in plastic, mint strip, tiny nail file, hand cream. Each one is ready to go. I just add my wallet, keys, phone and glasses to the center compartment.
> View attachment 3529692
> 
> View attachment 3529693
> 
> 
> I found that I wasn't using my Chanel flaps as much as I should because they were a pain to load up. I would always forget something.. So I also bought a scarf ring pochette to use as an organizer for the flaps (mostly jumbos). It works perfectly. I just add it and my compact wallet and keys and I'm ready to go. You definitely have to scale down the "essentials" for smaller sized bags. For my clutches I actually keep the absolute essentials in a small plastic bag ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 3529694
> View attachment 3529695
> 
> 
> This really helps me to change my bags daily for my different outfits without too much wasted time or fuss and I think it provides the best protection for my bags. I hope you enjoyed this look into my neurotic little world and it helps some of you to think about a system that would work for you.




Excellent post, thankyou for sharing. I just received the Mai Tai insert for the Bolide 35 and it's fantastic: functional and lovely to look at [emoji4]


----------



## Cygne18

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sharing a look into my neurotic little world. I have been working on organizing my organizers and my bags.  I found a system that works for me.
> 
> I used to store my bags upright on shelves so I could look at them. I decided to take better care of them so now they are all lying flat on their back in a covered cabinet. I need to pad the shelves for extra protection. I can already see that they are keeping their shape better. They contain only air cells as when they arrive new.
> 
> View attachment 3529679
> 
> 
> Then I decided to organize my organizers. Here are my mai tai collection organizers. I have the correct size for each bag. I find they work best that way. I filled the side pockets of each one with my essentials: Kleenex, Extra contact lenses, tylenol or Advil, phone charger, pen in plastic, mint strip, tiny nail file, hand cream. Each one is ready to go. I just add my wallet, keys, phone and glasses to the center compartment.
> View attachment 3529692
> 
> View attachment 3529693
> 
> 
> I found that I wasn't using my Chanel flaps as much as I should because they were a pain to load up. I would always forget something.. So I also bought a scarf ring pochette to use as an organizer for the flaps (mostly jumbos). It works perfectly. I just add it and my compact wallet and keys and I'm ready to go. You definitely have to scale down the "essentials" for smaller sized bags. For my clutches I actually keep the absolute essentials in a small plastic bag ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 3529694
> View attachment 3529695
> 
> 
> This really helps me to change my bags daily for my different outfits without too much wasted time or fuss and I think it provides the best protection for my bags. I hope you enjoyed this look into my neurotic little world and it helps some of you to think about a system that would work for you.



Thank you so much for sharing, @Pocketbook Pup! I enjoy seeing how you keep your beautiful H bags and inserts organized. Very inspiring to properly store items and keep items in good condition. [emoji7]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sharing a look into my neurotic little world. I have been working on organizing my organizers and my bags.  I found a system that works for me.
> 
> I used to store my bags upright on shelves so I could look at them. I decided to take better care of them so now they are all lying flat on their back in a covered cabinet. I need to pad the shelves for extra protection. I can already see that they are keeping their shape better. They contain only air cells as when they arrive new.
> 
> View attachment 3529679
> 
> 
> Then I decided to organize my organizers. Here are my mai tai collection organizers. I have the correct size for each bag. I find they work best that way. I filled the side pockets of each one with my essentials: Kleenex, Extra contact lenses, tylenol or Advil, phone charger, pen in plastic, mint strip, tiny nail file, hand cream. Each one is ready to go. I just add my wallet, keys, phone and glasses to the center compartment.
> View attachment 3529692
> 
> View attachment 3529693
> 
> 
> I found that I wasn't using my Chanel flaps as much as I should because they were a pain to load up. I would always forget something.. So I also bought a scarf ring pochette to use as an organizer for the flaps (mostly jumbos). It works perfectly. I just add it and my compact wallet and keys and I'm ready to go. You definitely have to scale down the "essentials" for smaller sized bags. For my clutches I actually keep the absolute essentials in a small plastic bag ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 3529694
> View attachment 3529695
> 
> 
> This really helps me to change my bags daily for my different outfits without too much wasted time or fuss and I think it provides the best protection for my bags. I hope you enjoyed this look into my neurotic little world and it helps some of you to think about a system that would work for you.



*PP*, a truly inspirational post, thanks so much for sharing! Amazing how similar we organize our H loot, although you have the jump on me as my box labeler still hasn't been used and my boxes have hand written file folder post-it stickies on them.


----------



## EmileH

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *PP*, a truly inspirational post, thanks so much for sharing! Amazing how similar we organize our H loot, although you have the jump on me as my box labeler still hasn't been used and my boxes have hand written file folder post-it stickies on them.



Hi! Happy thanksgiving. You need a label maker. Put it on santa's list. I'm so neurotic. I'm going to get the clear label tape to redo my labels. [emoji23]


----------



## luxuryilove

I received a mai tai insert for my b35 and it was terrible. Really floppy and kept folding over itself. A complete waste of money because it's not possible to use it. Even without things in the sides it still collapses. Please don't bother with a mai tai for a 35. Also the customer service was terrible when I tried contacting the owner who wasn't interested in my concern. So unfortunate.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi! Happy thanksgiving. You need a label maker. Put it on santa's list. I'm so neurotic. I'm going to get the clear label tape to redo my labels. [emoji23]



*PP*, Have had a LABEL Maker for almost a year now and just need to commence this project!!!


----------



## Luvbolide

momasaurus said:


> I love her scarf rings and have several!
> I have a pico GM coming to me soon - will I need an insert?



I just got a MaiTai insert for my Pico GM.  Because of the squarish shape, and lack of lining, Picos are particularly floopy.  Plus, the shape is totally unique.  Mine arrived a couple of days ago and I think I will order a back up!!


----------



## H. for H.

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sharing a look into my neurotic little world. I have been working on organizing my organizers and my bags.  I found a system that works for me.
> 
> I used to store my bags upright on shelves so I could look at them. I decided to take better care of them so now they are all lying flat on their back in a covered cabinet. I need to pad the shelves for extra protection. I can already see that they are keeping their shape better. They contain only air cells as when they arrive new.
> 
> View attachment 3529679
> 
> 
> Then I decided to organize my organizers. Here are my mai tai collection organizers. I have the correct size for each bag. I find they work best that way. I filled the side pockets of each one with my essentials: Kleenex, Extra contact lenses, tylenol or Advil, phone charger, pen in plastic, mint strip, tiny nail file, hand cream. Each one is ready to go. I just add my wallet, keys, phone and glasses to the center compartment.
> View attachment 3529692
> 
> View attachment 3529693
> 
> 
> I found that I wasn't using my Chanel flaps as much as I should because they were a pain to load up. I would always forget something.. So I also bought a scarf ring pochette to use as an organizer for the flaps (mostly jumbos). It works perfectly. I just add it and my compact wallet and keys and I'm ready to go. You definitely have to scale down the "essentials" for smaller sized bags. For my clutches I actually keep the absolute essentials in a small plastic bag ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 3529694
> View attachment 3529695
> 
> 
> This really helps me to change my bags daily for my different outfits without too much wasted time or fuss and I think it provides the best protection for my bags. I hope you enjoyed this look into my neurotic little world and it helps some of you to think about a system that would work for you.


Wow everything looks so neat and organized, very impressive, especially your organized organizers!  With the exception of my Picotin and Plume, I have kept all my bags lying flat on their backs.  Now that my kids are teenagers and I can't baby them anymore, I use their baby blankets to line the shelves as padding for my Hermes babies.


----------



## EmileH

H. for H. said:


> Wow everything looks so neat and organized, very impressive, especially your organized organizers!  With the exception of my Picotin and Plume, I have kept all my bags lying flat on their backs.  Now that my kids are teenagers and I can't baby them anymore, I use their baby blankets to line the shelves as padding for my Hermes babies.



No way? Your kids are teenagers?!? You are too young. That's sweet that you baby your new babies. I definitely need to pad the shelves.


----------



## cathiey83

What liner do you use on a hermes skeleton - smaller size bag like this one 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ?


----------



## odette57

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sharing a look into my neurotic little world. I have been working on organizing my organizers and my bags.  I found a system that works for me.
> 
> I used to store my bags upright on shelves so I could look at them. I decided to take better care of them so now they are all lying flat on their back in a covered cabinet. I need to pad the shelves for extra protection. I can already see that they are keeping their shape better. They contain only air cells as when they arrive new.
> 
> View attachment 3529679
> 
> 
> Then I decided to organize my organizers. Here are my mai tai collection organizers. I have the correct size for each bag. I find they work best that way. I filled the side pockets of each one with my essentials: Kleenex, Extra contact lenses, tylenol or Advil, phone charger, pen in plastic, mint strip, tiny nail file, hand cream. Each one is ready to go. I just add my wallet, keys, phone and glasses to the center compartment.
> View attachment 3529692
> 
> View attachment 3529693
> 
> 
> I found that I wasn't using my Chanel flaps as much as I should because they were a pain to load up. I would always forget something.. So I also bought a scarf ring pochette to use as an organizer for the flaps (mostly jumbos). It works perfectly. I just add it and my compact wallet and keys and I'm ready to go. You definitely have to scale down the "essentials" for smaller sized bags. For my clutches I actually keep the absolute essentials in a small plastic bag ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 3529694
> View attachment 3529695
> 
> 
> This really helps me to change my bags daily for my different outfits without too much wasted time or fuss and I think it provides the best protection for my bags. I hope you enjoyed this look into my neurotic little world and it helps some of you to think about a system that would work for you.



I'm still debating whether I should keep my bags inside the dustbag or out.  I have them all out and standing upright with the bag insert inside and filled with paper and plastic bubble just to hold shape.  I'm worried about dust on them out.  Maybe I'll put them back again inside their dustbags.


----------



## EmileH

odette57 said:


> I'm still debating whether I should keep my bags inside the dustbag or out.  I have them all out and standing upright with the bag insert inside and filled with paper and plastic bubble just to hold shape.  I'm worried about dust on them out.  Maybe I'll put them back again inside their dustbags.



I was worried about dust, drying and slouch. Since I started keeping them on their backs I have noticed that they are maintaining their shape better.


----------



## Sappho

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sharing a look into my neurotic little world. I have been working on organizing my organizers and my bags.  I found a system that works for me.
> 
> I used to store my bags upright on shelves so I could look at them. I decided to take better care of them so now they are all lying flat on their back in a covered cabinet. I need to pad the shelves for extra protection. I can already see that they are keeping their shape better. They contain only air cells as when they arrive new.
> 
> View attachment 3529679
> 
> 
> Then I decided to organize my organizers. Here are my mai tai collection organizers. I have the correct size for each bag. I find they work best that way. I filled the side pockets of each one with my essentials: Kleenex, Extra contact lenses, tylenol or Advil, phone charger, pen in plastic, mint strip, tiny nail file, hand cream. Each one is ready to go. I just add my wallet, keys, phone and glasses to the center compartment.
> View attachment 3529692
> 
> View attachment 3529693
> 
> 
> I found that I wasn't using my Chanel flaps as much as I should because they were a pain to load up. I would always forget something.. So I also bought a scarf ring pochette to use as an organizer for the flaps (mostly jumbos). It works perfectly. I just add it and my compact wallet and keys and I'm ready to go. You definitely have to scale down the "essentials" for smaller sized bags. For my clutches I actually keep the absolute essentials in a small plastic bag ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 3529694
> View attachment 3529695
> 
> 
> This really helps me to change my bags daily for my different outfits without too much wasted time or fuss and I think it provides the best protection for my bags. I hope you enjoyed this look into my neurotic little world and it helps some of you to think about a system that would work for you.



Wow!!! I like how your organizers are organized!! 

Great tips my dear!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

cathiey83 said:


> What liner do you use on a hermes skeleton - smaller size bag like this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I have the bigger one.  I'm not sure I can find a liner that fits well.  I thought I would look for a flat bottomed truismgular shaped one the follows the basic lines of the bag.  Something soft that won't destroy the felt...


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

I like how 7RP's fit perfectly.  The color choice works well also.


----------



## tramcaro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sharing a look into my neurotic little world. I have been working on organizing my organizers and my bags.  I found a system that works for me.
> 
> I used to store my bags upright on shelves so I could look at them. I decided to take better care of them so now they are all lying flat on their back in a covered cabinet. I need to pad the shelves for extra protection. I can already see that they are keeping their shape better. They contain only air cells as when they arrive new.
> 
> View attachment 3529679
> 
> 
> Then I decided to organize my organizers. Here are my mai tai collection organizers. I have the correct size for each bag. I find they work best that way. I filled the side pockets of each one with my essentials: Kleenex, Extra contact lenses, tylenol or Advil, phone charger, pen in plastic, mint strip, tiny nail file, hand cream. Each one is ready to go. I just add my wallet, keys, phone and glasses to the center compartment.
> View attachment 3529692
> 
> View attachment 3529693
> 
> 
> I found that I wasn't using my Chanel flaps as much as I should because they were a pain to load up. I would always forget something.. So I also bought a scarf ring pochette to use as an organizer for the flaps (mostly jumbos). It works perfectly. I just add it and my compact wallet and keys and I'm ready to go. You definitely have to scale down the "essentials" for smaller sized bags. For my clutches I actually keep the absolute essentials in a small plastic bag ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 3529694
> View attachment 3529695
> 
> 
> This really helps me to change my bags daily for my different outfits without too much wasted time or fuss and I think it provides the best protection for my bags. I hope you enjoyed this look into my neurotic little world and it helps some of you to think about a system that would work for you.



OMG, Pocketbook Pup, this is the best organized system for bags ever!  This is what I inspire to do, and I love how you label your scarf boxes.   It's genius how you pre-load your bag inserts, I do pre-load my little pouches as well


----------



## cathiey83

Hermes24Fbg said:


> I have the bigger one.  I'm not sure I can find a liner that fits well.  I thought I would look for a flat bottomed truismgular shaped one the follows the basic lines of the bag.  Something soft that won't destroy the felt...



I got the canvas version - I am gonna find a large make up bag that fits [emoji23]. Best if it has a zipper


----------



## stillfabulous

Pocketbook Pup, how very clever of you to stage your inserts this way! It makes switching bags even quicker because all you have to transfer over is the contents of your center compartment. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sharing a look into my neurotic little world. I have been working on organizing my organizers and my bags.  I found a system that works for me.
> 
> I used to store my bags upright on shelves so I could look at them. I decided to take better care of them so now they are all lying flat on their back in a covered cabinet. I need to pad the shelves for extra protection. I can already see that they are keeping their shape better. They contain only air cells as when they arrive new.
> 
> View attachment 3529679
> 
> 
> Then I decided to organize my organizers. Here are my mai tai collection organizers. I have the correct size for each bag. I find they work best that way. I filled the side pockets of each one with my essentials: Kleenex, Extra contact lenses, tylenol or Advil, phone charger, pen in plastic, mint strip, tiny nail file, hand cream. Each one is ready to go. I just add my wallet, keys, phone and glasses to the center compartment.
> View attachment 3529692
> 
> View attachment 3529693
> 
> 
> I found that I wasn't using my Chanel flaps as much as I should because they were a pain to load up. I would always forget something.. So I also bought a scarf ring pochette to use as an organizer for the flaps (mostly jumbos). It works perfectly. I just add it and my compact wallet and keys and I'm ready to go. You definitely have to scale down the "essentials" for smaller sized bags. For my clutches I actually keep the absolute essentials in a small plastic bag ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 3529694
> View attachment 3529695
> 
> 
> This really helps me to change my bags daily for my different outfits without too much wasted time or fuss and I think it provides the best protection for my bags. I hope you enjoyed this look into my neurotic little world and it helps some of you to think about a system that would work for you.


----------



## EmileH

stillfabulous said:


> Pocketbook Pup, how very clever of you to stage your inserts this way! It makes switching bags even quicker because all you have to transfer over is the contents of your center compartment.



Thank you. Yes after a lot of trial and error I found that this works for me. All of my bags get used and I can switch them out quickly.


----------



## Julide

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Sharing a look into my neurotic little world. I have been working on organizing my organizers and my bags.  I found a system that works for me.
> 
> I used to store my bags upright on shelves so I could look at them. I decided to take better care of them so now they are all lying flat on their back in a covered cabinet. I need to pad the shelves for extra protection. I can already see that they are keeping their shape better. They contain only air cells as when they arrive new.
> 
> View attachment 3529679
> 
> 
> Then I decided to organize my organizers. Here are my mai tai collection organizers. I have the correct size for each bag. I find they work best that way. I filled the side pockets of each one with my essentials: Kleenex, Extra contact lenses, tylenol or Advil, phone charger, pen in plastic, mint strip, tiny nail file, hand cream. Each one is ready to go. I just add my wallet, keys, phone and glasses to the center compartment.
> View attachment 3529692
> 
> View attachment 3529693
> 
> 
> I found that I wasn't using my Chanel flaps as much as I should because they were a pain to load up. I would always forget something.. So I also bought a scarf ring pochette to use as an organizer for the flaps (mostly jumbos). It works perfectly. I just add it and my compact wallet and keys and I'm ready to go. You definitely have to scale down the "essentials" for smaller sized bags. For my clutches I actually keep the absolute essentials in a small plastic bag ready to go.
> 
> View attachment 3529694
> View attachment 3529695
> 
> 
> This really helps me to change my bags daily for my different outfits without too much wasted time or fuss and I think it provides the best protection for my bags. I hope you enjoyed this look into my neurotic little world and it helps some of you to think about a system that would work for you.




Umm wow! I wish I was that organized! Well done!


----------



## labellavita27

Are there bag inserts for Tpm?


----------



## cavalla

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi! Happy thanksgiving. You need a label maker. Put it on santa's list. I'm so neurotic. I'm going to get the clear label tape to redo my labels. [emoji23]



Sorry to derail but I just want to give you a high five on the label tapes. Hubby just never gets why it bothers me that I insisted to redo my black on white labels to black on clear on non-white items. He thinks I'm insane that I'm need to have black on white, black on clear and gold on black tapes at home at all time. 

Back to the topic. Thank you for sharing how you organize your bags. It's a pleasure to see such a neat bag organization.


----------



## HGT

Hi ladies, any of you have experience with the Original Club?

http://www.originalclub.co/product-page/bbec5c1d-e7b0-a6b8-3871-166ef3e665b1


----------



## chchcat

Hi everyone I recently bought Lindy 34, wondering if anyone can let me know which size from 7RP fits Lindy 34 the best?  Many thanks!


----------



## LVoeluv

Hi
Hope this is the right place to ask: I've ordered the maitai insert for picotin and it shipped on the 14th Dec. I haven't received it until today although the suggested delivery is 6-12 business days. My order is of the limited tracking, location US and now I don't know what to do? Please advise? Thanks


----------



## EmileH

LVoeluv said:


> Hi
> Hope this is the right place to ask: I've ordered the maitai insert for picotin and it shipped on the 14th Dec. I haven't received it until today although the suggested delivery is 6-12 business days. My order is of the limited tracking, location US and now I don't know what to do? Please advise? Thanks



Especially given the holiday, I don't think your item is overdue. I think that means 6-12 business days. Generally my orders take 2-3 weeks to arrive. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## krawford

LVoeluv said:


> Hi
> Hope this is the right place to ask: I've ordered the maitai insert for picotin and it shipped on the 14th Dec. I haven't received it until today although the suggested delivery is 6-12 business days. My order is of the limited tracking, location US and now I don't know what to do? Please advise? Thanks


Don't worry, it will get there.  My orders usually take close to 3 weeks before I see it at my door.


----------



## LVoeluv

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Especially given the holiday, I don't think your item is overdue. I think that means 6-12 business days. Generally my orders take 2-3 weeks to arrive. I wouldn't worry.



Thank you so much!! I was wondering if the holidays is to be the reason and now I'm worried as I'll be relocating to another states soon and I didn't know at the time I ordered that it'll take longer than the suggested delivery date. Did yours also from limited tracking and is the carrier USPS? I'm hoping if it is at least the package will automatically reroute to my new address once I updated it on the system...


----------



## LVoeluv

krawford said:


> Don't worry, it will get there.  My orders usually take close to 3 weeks before I see it at my door.



Oh no, yours took 3 weeks too? Is it delivered by USPS? I'm relocating soon and it's my first order so didn't know it'll take longer than suggested delivery date. Now I'm worry...


----------



## Keren16

LVoeluv said:


> Hi
> Hope this is the right place to ask: I've ordered the maitai insert for picotin and it shipped on the 14th Dec. I haven't received it until today although the suggested delivery is 6-12 business days. My order is of the limited tracking, location US and now I don't know what to do? Please advise? Thanks



Hi.  The same happened to me.  I thought my package might have been delivered to a different address so I sent her an email last night.  She replied quickly & gave me the tracking number.  I bought other inserts from Mai Tai and it only took about a week.  I live in the US.  Maybe it's slower now because of he holidays??


----------



## LVoeluv

Keren16 said:


> Hi.  The same happened to me.  I thought my package might have been delivered to a different address so I sent her an email last night.  She replied quickly & gave me the tracking number.  I bought other inserts from Mai Tai and it only took about a week.  I live in the US.  Maybe it's slower now because of he holidays??



Did you get the shipping option with tracking? Mine is limited tracking (the cheaper shipping option) and so I'm worried that it won't have a tracking number... [emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## LVoeluv

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Especially given the holiday, I don't think your item is overdue. I think that means 6-12 business days. Generally my orders take 2-3 weeks to arrive. I wouldn't worry.





krawford said:


> Don't worry, it will get there.  My orders usually take close to 3 weeks before I see it at my door.





Keren16 said:


> Hi.  The same happened to me.  I thought my package might have been delivered to a different address so I sent her an email last night.  She replied quickly & gave me the tracking number.  I bought other inserts from Mai Tai and it only took about a week.  I live in the US.  Maybe it's slower now because of he holidays??



Omg! I can't believe how efficient and quick MaiTai response is!! I just sent a contact after asking advice here and she had come back with the tracking number and my insert has arrived at my little village and will be delivered tomorrow!! Yippee~ thanks for the reassurance ladies!!! [emoji7][emoji7] you girls are the BEST!! [emoji8]


----------



## LVoeluv

Update: insert came today instead of tomorrow according to the tracking number. Very very pretty and light weight! It even came with a dust bag of its own! There's cushion in the insert and even protected by air bags within the box so I'm very impressed with the whole service and product! [emoji7][emoji7] it fit nicely in my picotin 22 and now finding stuff is so much easier it's beautiful to look at too, [emoji106][emoji106] for MaiTai insert!! Yay!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Cygne18 said:


> I caved and ordered the new and improved Mai Tai insert for the B35 (it wasn't listed on her website, so I emailed her directly) and it was delivered within a week, beautifully packaged. It's really very well made, lovely, and weighs 6.6 ounces. Most importantly, it does not flop over. I highly recommend!  Miss MaiTai was very pleasant to work with and responded quickly to my inquiries.
> 
> View attachment 3522270
> View attachment 3522271


Did you have the previous B35 insert? I'm ordering her K28 insert and am thinking I get the new B35 insert ... if it is really an improvement 

ETA: I know the MaiTai K28 insert is made for retourné only per her website....anyone have thoughts/solutions for sellier 28?


----------



## EmileH

QuelleFromage said:


> Did you have the previous B35 insert? I'm ordering her K28 insert and am thinking I get the new B35 insert ... if it is really an improvement
> 
> ETA: I know the MaiTai K28 insert is made for retourné only per her website....anyone have thoughts/solutions for sellier 28?



I had the old version for a b35 and bought a new one. Yes completely worth it. The new structure really makes a difference for the larger size bags.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

LVoeluv said:


> Update: insert came today instead of tomorrow according to the tracking number. Very very pretty and light weight! It even came with a dust bag of its own! There's cushion in the insert and even protected by air bags within the box so I'm very impressed with the whole service and product! [emoji7][emoji7] it fit nicely in my picotin 22 and now finding stuff is so much easier it's beautiful to look at too, [emoji106][emoji106] for MaiTai insert!! Yay!




Received mine yesterday from Maitai, as you described it,  nicely packaged with a dust bag of it's own and all. Impressed! 

A question, do you ladies store your bags with the inserts in it?Mine is a B30 in Togo.

Happy, peaceful, prosperous and healthy 2017 to all of you  

xo


----------



## LVoeluv

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Received mine yesterday from Maitai, as you described it,  nicely packaged with a dust bag of it's own and all. Impressed!
> 
> A question, do you ladies store your bags with the inserts in it?Mine is a B30 in Togo.
> 
> Happy, peaceful, prosperous and healthy 2017 to all of you
> 
> xo



I do not own any B/K so can't answer that, haha. Maybe other owners can chime in? Congrats on a beautiful insert from MaiTai's. I'm truly loving mine. [emoji7][emoji1]


----------



## EmileH

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> Received mine yesterday from Maitai, as you described it,  nicely packaged with a dust bag of it's own and all. Impressed!
> 
> A question, do you ladies store your bags with the inserts in it?Mine is a B30 in Togo.
> 
> Happy, peaceful, prosperous and healthy 2017 to all of you
> 
> xo



I don't. I store my bags flat on their backs to protect from slouch over time. And I keep the inserts separate.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I had the old version for a b35 and bought a new one. Yes completely worth it. The new structure really makes a difference for the larger size bags.


Thank you PBP! Your whole organization post inspired me and I ordered both the K28 and B35 inserts.

Anyone have suggestions for sellier Kellys?


----------



## EmileH

For the selliers in general go down one size. For my 32 I bought a 28. Of course if you have a smaller sellier Mai tai doesn't carry smaller inserts so I'm
Not sure what to do.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't. I store my bags flat on their backs to protect from slouch over time. And I keep the inserts separate.


Thank you dear for getting back to me . This is what my SA told me too. Store them the way they come in, in the dust bag, filled with the airbags they come with and on their back in the box. This is my first so I was looking for the best way to preserve this baby's beauty and shape. I've watched a Youtube video with a nice lady, Breakfast at Tiffany I believe, and she said she put a pillow in her birkin and store it upside down . I still can't get the mental image of how that can be. Sorry to go off topic.

xo


----------



## LVoeluv

Does anyone who own MaiTai's Kelly 28 insert tell me if it fits in the Evelyne GM? Thanks in advance! [emoji1]


----------



## EmileH

LVoeluv said:


> Does anyone who own MaiTai's Kelly 28 insert tell me if it fits in the Evelyne GM? Thanks in advance! [emoji1]



I don't think so


----------



## LVoeluv

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I don't think so



Thanks for the reply. Too bad it won't fit as I'm loving my picotin insert so much that I'm looking for one for my Evelyne GM too. [emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Onthego

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you. Yes after a lot of trial and error I found that this works for me. All of my bags get used and I can switch them out quickly.


Dear Pbp, thank you for sharing your organizational skills. I have tried doing a little of this, but since I don't have a label maker, I just took pictures of my shawls and scarfs and cut from the picture to tape on the boxes. Yes I had to go to CVS to get actual pictures, but I had already been doing that with my shoes. Love your organized organizers. I too need little things available in every bag; hair ties, Bobby pins, Kleenex,lip balm, eye drops, tic tacs or breath fresheners. I really liked D&C but with the 35 it is just too heavy. But maitai's floppiness is just annoying. So I am trying to order a new one in taupe for the 35 but it says sold out in that color. I emailed maiti, let's see what happens. Thanks for all your info.


----------



## sweilun

HGT said:


> Hi ladies, any of you have experience with the Original Club?
> 
> http://www.originalclub.co/product-page/bbec5c1d-e7b0-a6b8-3871-166ef3e665b1



Look for my post! Did a review on it with a few pictures [emoji3]


----------



## paintmecrystal

Hello everyone!  Hope everyone is doing great!  I have my very first B30 and would love a bag insert. I can't decide between Divide and Conquer, Daffy's Dream on Etsy?  I am torn because Daffy's Dream has multiple colors, but D&C has just one and she is well known.  Also, I am open to any other well known brands for Birkin 30.  Thank you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

paintmecrystal said:


> Hello everyone!  Hope everyone is doing great!  I have my very first B30 and would love a bag insert. I can't decide between Divide and Conquer, Daffy's Dream on Etsy?  I am torn because Daffy's Dream has multiple colors, but D&C has just one and she is well known.  Also, I am open to any other well known brands for Birkin 30.  Thank you!


Read about MaiTai's inserts. They and 7 rue Paradis seem to be taking a lead among forum members. MaiTai's prices are significantly lower than 7RP. 

I have several D&C inserts and I like them a lot - however I don't think they are designed to be as gentle on a bag's interior as Maitai's are. I will keep using D&C inserts for the Garden Party but on a Birkin or Kelly I prefer an insert designed with no exterior seams. I wish MaiTai included key fobs and other features as D&C does.

I have no experience with Daffy's Dream but you can search this thread


----------



## ouija board

I use the Chameleon insert in Large for my 30cm Birkin. Not luxurious like the other brands, but is very lightweight, fits well without pushing on the leather, and most importantly, fits in multiple sizes of my bags. My only complaint with the brand is that they don't make an insert that fits the Evelyne PM.


----------



## paintmecrystal

QuelleFromage said:


> Read about MaiTai's inserts. They and 7 rue Paradis seem to be taking a lead among forum members. MaiTai's prices are significantly lower than 7RP.
> 
> I have several D&C inserts and I like them a lot - however I don't think they are designed to be as gentle on a bag's interior as Maitai's are. I will keep using D&C inserts for the Garden Party but on a Birkin or Kelly I prefer an insert designed with no exterior seams. I wish MaiTai included key fobs and other features as D&C does.
> 
> I have no experience with Daffy's Dream but you can search this thread


Thank you for the tip QuelleFromage! I will check out maitai [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

paintmecrystal said:


> Hello everyone!  Hope everyone is doing great!  I have my very first B30 and would love a bag insert. I can't decide between Divide and Conquer, Daffy's Dream on Etsy?  I am torn because Daffy's Dream has multiple colors, but D&C has just one and she is well known.  Also, I am open to any other well known brands for Birkin 30.  Thank you!




Congratulations on your new and first Birkin! I've received mine less than 2 weeks agora well and as you did, started looking for the "most perfect" insert before I start using it. After reading so many comments and watching YouTube reviews I ordered the MaiTai in taupe and I couldn't be happier. The insert is incredibly well-made, arrived within 2 days and you can't tell that you're using an insert as it's follows the bag's shape without denting it. My B30 is in Togo. I strongly recommend it. Wear her in good health [emoji4][emoji92]


----------



## OrangeGraphite

Has anyone found an organizer or liner that they particularly like for a Lindy 26? I just got my first lindy, and am thinking about getting an organizer or liner to protect the inside of the bag.  I am worried, though, about making the bag too structured so that it doesn't fold into the fortune cookie shape easily.  I did some searching through previous threads, but didn't see anything specifically addressing the Lindy 26 and foldability.

From what I have found, the options are:
-Divide and Conquer: I emailed Connie with my question about whether her organizer will still allow folding, and she said that if I was concerned about too much structure, I should not purchase one of her organizers (even with the flexible ends).
-Samorga: I have two samorgas for my LV speedies and like them a lot, but I suspect they may be a bit stiff for what I am looking for.
-Chameleon unstructured: never used a chameleon in one of my bags before, although I'm a bit hesitant about the nylon material (would be open to trying if anyone really likes it, though!)

Anyone have thoughts about the above or about other organizers?

Thanks much!


----------



## DiamondS

I use my MaiTai 30 Birkin insert for my Lindy (30) as well and it still folds easily into the fortune cookie shape. I really like the MaiTai inserts so maybe those are something to check out if you already haven't.


----------



## OrangeGraphite

DiamondS said:


> I use my MaiTai 30 Birkin insert for my Lindy (30) as well and it still folds easily into the fortune cookie shape. I really like the MaiTai inserts so maybe those are something to check out if you already haven't.



Thanks! I had looked at her site, but didn't see a listing specifically for a Lindy 26.  It looks like the Birkin 25 insert fits, though, so I may give that a try.


----------



## ittybitty

tsavoritestar said:


> Thanks! I had looked at her site, but didn't see a listing specifically for a Lindy 26.  It looks like the Birkin 25 insert fits, though, so I may give that a try.



I'd love to hear how it works out for you. I'm looking for an insert for my lindy 26 too. Thanks!


----------



## LovEmAll

I have to share this story because it is yet another reason why you NEED a bag insert...I was at a client dinner tonight at a steakhouse. When our lovely waitress was serving the sides, down and into my bag they went...yep...delicious and quite greasy brussel sprouts into my lovely B30.  Luckily, I had my bag insert and no greasy sprouts even touched my B30.  Thank goodness!  Running to buy an insert for my little B25 now.


----------



## QuelleFromage

LovEmAll said:


> I have to share this story because it is yet another reason why you NEED a bag insert...I was at a client dinner tonight at a steakhouse. When our lovely waitress was serving the sides, down and into my bag they went...yep...delicious and quite greasy brussel sprouts into my lovely B30.  Luckily, I had my bag insert and no greasy sprouts even touched my B30.  Thank goodness!  Running to buy an insert for my little B25 now.


Yikes! This just makes me cringe! SO glad your bag is OK.


----------



## LovEmAll

QuelleFromage said:


> Yikes! This just makes me cringe! SO glad your bag is OK.



I know!  I had to keep my cool in front of the client, but I'm not going to lie, my heart was raising as I was very discretely removing the sprouts from my bag and checking to make sure it was okay.  Within a minute, the manager came with his card saying they would take care of any expenses associated with cleaning the bag.  They were very nice about it.


----------



## Susie Tunes

LovEmAll said:


> I have to share this story because it is yet another reason why you NEED a bag insert...I was at a client dinner tonight at a steakhouse. When our lovely waitress was serving the sides, down and into my bag they went...yep...delicious and quite greasy brussel sprouts into my lovely B30.  Luckily, I had my bag insert and no greasy sprouts even touched my B30.  Thank goodness!  Running to buy an insert for my little B25 now.



OMG - this may sound nuts but I'd prefer it if the waitress dropped the sprouts on me rather than the bag [emoji37] Glad your B30 survived unscathed.


----------



## Notorious Pink

FYI, I asked MaiTai about her inserts for the 28 Kelly sellier and none of them would work as of now, although she is planning to make something available. I hope soon, her pieces are so pretty as well as functional. [emoji254]


----------



## LovEmAll

Susie Tunes said:


> OMG - this may sound nuts but I'd prefer it if the waitress dropped the sprouts on me rather than the bag [emoji37] Glad your B30 survived unscathed.



I know, right?  Id rather b me than the b! Lololol luckily all is good


----------



## OrangeGraphite

So the MaiTai insert that I ordered for my Lindy 26 arrived  The insert isn't made for the Lindy 26--instead, it's for the Birkin 25, but is listed as fitting the Lindy per customer feedback (http://maitaicollection.com/collect...for-other-bags-and-styles?variant=16818992449).  I let MaiTai know when I ordered that I wanted it for the Lindy and she warned me that the dimensions may be a bit off, but I figured I'd give it a shot anyhow.  There wasn't much information I could find about inserts for the Lindy 26 (and MaiTai's sounded like it might fit the bill--not too stiff, nice construction, etc).  The insert is beautifully made, lightweight, and came very nicely packaged.  It is not, however, a great fit for the Lindy in my opinion.  It fits inside, but is much smaller than the bag (see picture).  In addition, the bottom is stiffer than I expected--while the Lindy can still fold, I have to kind of "encourage" it a bit to get it to.

I want to emphasize that I think very highly of MaiTai and the insert--I have no complaints about the quality of the product.  It just isn't the best fit for my Lindy.  I have ordered the Samorga to try out, and will report back if that works out better.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I have my new Mai Tai inserts now. They are also all lined up on a shelf with proper daily necessities ready to go thanks to the inspiration of PocketbookPup!
I like them a lot, but the padding does take a lot of space out of, say, a Kelly 28. Interestingly my very vintage K28 (1952) appears to be a tiny bit smaller than the newer ones and the insert doesn't really fit. 

Another note....This isn't a critique of D&C at all, but just a note on the D/C Garden Party 36 insert. You know how she says the "no-collapse" guarantee does not apply if you carry a laptop in the bag?

She means it  My insert is flooped like a pancake


----------



## ittybitty

tsavoritestar said:


> So the MaiTai insert that I ordered for my Lindy 26 arrived  The insert isn't made for the Lindy 26--instead, it's for the Birkin 25, but is listed as fitting the Lindy per customer feedback (http://maitaicollection.com/collect...for-other-bags-and-styles?variant=16818992449).  I let MaiTai know when I ordered that I wanted it for the Lindy and she warned me that the dimensions may be a bit off, but I figured I'd give it a shot anyhow.  There wasn't much information I could find about inserts for the Lindy 26 (and MaiTai's sounded like it might fit the bill--not too stiff, nice construction, etc).  The insert is beautifully made, lightweight, and came very nicely packaged.  It is not, however, a great fit for the Lindy in my opinion.  It fits inside, but is much smaller than the bag (see picture).  In addition, the bottom is stiffer than I expected--while the Lindy can still fold, I have to kind of "encourage" it a bit to get it to.
> 
> I want to emphasize that I think very highly of MaiTai and the insert--I have no complaints about the quality of the product.  It just isn't the best fit for my Lindy.  I have ordered the Samorga to try out, and will report back if that works out better.


Thank you for sharing your thoughts! Our search continues...


----------



## OrangeGraphite

ittybitty said:


> Thank you for sharing your thoughts! Our search continues...



No problem  Let me know if you stumble on anything good--hopefully one of us has luck finding something that works! Also, I love your Lindy--what a gorgeous color!


----------



## ittybitty

tsavoritestar said:


> No problem  Let me know if you stumble on anything good--hopefully one of us has luck finding something that works! Also, I love your Lindy--what a gorgeous color!



Will do, and thank you!!


----------



## juzluvpink

Ordered the newer version of the MaiTai insert after I got my Etain B (I had the older version which I find it a tat too soft and is now in my Lindy rather than Birkin). I also have the RP insert. So I will share some side by side pix later.

Comparing the new and old MaiTai insert, I do like the new one better as it feels more firm, but not stiff. I haven't tried fitting things into the pockets so I hope it doesn't fold in like in the past.



Lovely new packaging - a dustbag for their inserts



MaiTai insert in Ms Black



I've now shifted the RP to my Etain as the new leather is indeed softer than older leather

MaiTai vs RP


----------



## lipeach21

Juzluvpink, which one do you like the most? I can't decide if I should get the rp or maitai for my k28 and replace all my b inserts. The divide n conquer insert I got is starting to stretch both b30 and 35's and you can see where the inserts are. Thanks


----------



## Cygne18

juzluvpink said:


> Ordered the newer version of the MaiTai insert after I got my Etain B (I had the older version which I find it a tat too soft and is now in my Lindy rather than Birkin). I also have the RP insert. So I will share some side by side pix later.
> 
> Comparing the new and old MaiTai insert, I do like the new one better as it feels more firm, but not stiff. I haven't tried fitting things into the pockets so I hope it doesn't fold in like in the past.
> 
> View attachment 3586562
> 
> Lovely new packaging - a dustbag for their inserts
> 
> View attachment 3586554
> 
> MaiTai insert in Ms Black
> 
> View attachment 3586555
> 
> I've now shifted the RP to my Etain as the new leather is indeed softer than older leather
> 
> MaiTai vs RP
> View attachment 3586556
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586561



Thanks for posting! Your new MaiTai looks great. I love mine!


----------



## juzluvpink

lipeach21 said:


> Juzluvpink, which one do you like the most? I can't decide if I should get the rp or maitai for my k28 and replace all my b inserts. The divide n conquer insert I got is starting to stretch both b30 and 35's and you can see where the inserts are. Thanks



I really like 7RP inserts but they are just so expensive! Lol

I haven't started using MaiTai. But it does looks promising. I shall give my review after I have the chance to use it.


----------



## kathydep

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi Serva. I have a new version of the k35 insert already. It's fabulous. See my comments above. I ordered a new b35 and k32 insert to replace my old ones which I will use for other storage purposes. Hoping o might need another size after my Paris trip [emoji6]



Hello! How do I know if I am buying the "new version" or is the new version the only version they sell on the MaiTai website now? Thanks!


----------



## tonkamama

Regarding MaiTai - are both 30 & 35 come with firmer design now?  I actually do use the pockets mainly to store my things (I don't use slg), so hoping she has also improved the pockets structure to be firmer not fold inwards.  Thank you.  



juzluvpink said:


> Ordered the newer version of the MaiTai insert after I got my Etain B (I had the older version which I find it a tat too soft and is now in my Lindy rather than Birkin). I also have the RP insert. So I will share some side by side pix later.
> 
> Comparing the new and old MaiTai insert, I do like the new one better as it feels more firm, but not stiff. I haven't tried fitting things into the pockets so I hope it doesn't fold in like in the past.
> 
> View attachment 3586562
> 
> Lovely new packaging - a dustbag for their inserts
> 
> View attachment 3586554
> 
> MaiTai insert in Ms Black
> 
> View attachment 3586555
> 
> I've now shifted the RP to my Etain as the new leather is indeed softer than older leather
> 
> MaiTai vs RP
> View attachment 3586556
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586561


----------



## tonkamama

kathydep said:


> Hello! How do I know if I am buying the "new version" or is the new version the only version they sell on the MaiTai website now? Thanks!


Yes I would love to know that if all her inserts on the website are the newe revised version?  TIA.


----------



## EmileH

I believe they are all the new design. Except the ones listed as end of the line sale. They are much better than the previous version. I put things in the pockets too. I don't use SLGs either. I have been using the new versions for several months now and they are holding up well.


----------



## LVLover

For those that have a 7RP ( 7 Rue Paradis) organizer insert - Can smaller items placed in the pockets be easily retrieved? I currently use a karo has a makeup/essentials bag and I'm tried of rummaging thru it to find stuff. I'm hoping that the 7rp will allow me to organize my makeup/essentials bag in it's pockets and forgo the karo - just need to be able to easily get the stuff out of the organizer's pocket


----------



## juzluvpink

Update on review of the various inserts. I have used the same items and slotted them in various pockets to see how the insert behaves...



Total of 9 pockets of various sizes, including 2 for slim items like pens and 2 pockets that the sides.
As the insert material is the firmest, items are slotted nicely without changing the shape of the insert.



New MaiTai insert. 6 pockets, 3 on each side. 4 bigger and 2 narrower pockets in total. Fatter items like my calvi pushed the insert outwards.



Old MaiTai inserts. Still managed to stay upright but is losing the shape of the insert.



Side by side pic of the new (left) and old (right) MaiTai insert. Both are B30 inserts.

Conclusion, I still love 7RP more, but I really "hate" the price (lol). MaiTai is a good alternative.

Thanks for letting me share and happy Lunar New Year to all who celebrates!


----------



## EmileH

juzluvpink said:


> Update on review of the various inserts. I have used the same items and slotted them in various pockets to see how the insert behaves...
> 
> View attachment 3588142
> 
> Total of 9 pockets of various sizes, including 2 for slim items like pens and 2 pockets that the sides.
> As the insert material is the firmest, items are slotted nicely without changing the shape of the insert.
> 
> View attachment 3588143
> 
> New MaiTai insert. 6 pockets, 3 on each side. 4 bigger and 2 narrower pockets in total. Fatter items like my calvi pushed the insert outwards.
> 
> View attachment 3588144
> 
> Old MaiTai inserts. Still managed to stay upright but is losing the shape of the insert.
> 
> View attachment 3588145
> 
> Side by side pic of the new (left) and old (right) MaiTai insert. Both are B30 inserts.
> 
> Conclusion, I still love 7RP more, but I really "hate" the price (lol). MaiTai is a good alternative.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and happy Lunar New Year to all who celebrates!



Wonderful demonstration. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lipeach21

Thanks for the review juzluvpink. I'll give the new maitai a try.


----------



## kathydep

juzluvpink said:


> Update on review of the various inserts. I have used the same items and slotted them in various pockets to see how the insert behaves...
> 
> View attachment 3588142
> 
> Total of 9 pockets of various sizes, including 2 for slim items like pens and 2 pockets that the sides.
> As the insert material is the firmest, items are slotted nicely without changing the shape of the insert.
> 
> View attachment 3588143
> 
> New MaiTai insert. 6 pockets, 3 on each side. 4 bigger and 2 narrower pockets in total. Fatter items like my calvi pushed the insert outwards.
> 
> View attachment 3588144
> 
> Old MaiTai inserts. Still managed to stay upright but is losing the shape of the insert.
> 
> View attachment 3588145
> 
> Side by side pic of the new (left) and old (right) MaiTai insert. Both are B30 inserts.
> 
> Conclusion, I still love 7RP more, but I really "hate" the price (lol). MaiTai is a good alternative.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and happy Lunar New Year to all who celebrates!



This is so helpful! I took the plunge and went ahead with the 7rueparadis insert but I am having a problem with the slightly cinched corners as I feel like it is "poking" and making a dent on my B30 TC. Based on these pics, the maitai's corners are constructed differently and does not have "stiff corners" that will dent the leather. I will give them a try! I dont use the pockets anyway! Thank you.


----------



## Keren16

kathydep said:


> This is so helpful! I took the plunge and went ahead with the 7rueparadis insert but I am having a problem with the slightly cinched corners as I feel like it is "poking" and making a dent on my B30 TC. Based on these pics, the maitai's corners are constructed differently and does not have "stiff corners" that will dent the leather. I will give them a try! I dont use the pockets anyway! Thank you.



I just bought the newer K35 insert from Mai Tai to replace the older one I have & there is a difference - more structure & no marks on corners of my bag interior.  I do not own  any 7RP so cannot compare


----------



## BaileyGao

These are lovely inserts. I still think maitai and 7RP are quite pricey. Going to order one from samorga for my new K28. Don't know if it's any good but at least it won't break my bank. LOL. Their customer service reps btw need some training .... not very nice on emails.


----------



## kathydep

Keren16 said:


> I just bought the newer K35 insert from Mai Tai to replace the older one I have & there is a difference - more structure & no marks on corners of my bag interior.  I do not own  any 7RP so cannot compare



I took the plunge and ordered one for my b30 and b35. Hopefully I get it soon!


----------



## juzluvpink

kathydep said:


> This is so helpful! I took the plunge and went ahead with the 7rueparadis insert but I am having a problem with the slightly cinched corners as I feel like it is "poking" and making a dent on my B30 TC. Based on these pics, the maitai's corners are constructed differently and does not have "stiff corners" that will dent the leather. I will give them a try! I dont use the pockets anyway! Thank you.



They do claim that their inserts will not make a dent to the bag. And since the inserts are shorter, they are not pushing to the edges inside the bags.



7RP insert inside B30. Not sure if this pic is a good enough reference pic to show how the insert sits inside the bag.


----------



## juzluvpink

BaileyGao said:


> These are lovely inserts. I still think maitai and 7RP are quite pricey. Going to order one from samorga for my new K28. Don't know if it's any good but at least it won't break my bank. LOL. Their customer service reps btw need some training .... not very nice on emails.



I used to have a Samorga for my B35 (both sold). Samorga makes great felt inserts (I've tried a few felt inserts, Samorga tops that chart). But they do push against the edges of the bag as their inserts are made for snug fit. As I did not own the Samorga and the B35 for long, I'm not sure if keeping the insert long term inside the bag will cause any indentation.

As u keep the insert inside ur bag, do monitor it over time. Enjoy the insert!


----------



## renet

I'm looking an insert for K28 sellier. Have considered 7RP but the price is always the deterring factor for me to proceed to checkout the insert. Any other recommendations here? TIA! Cheers!


----------



## renet

renet said:


> I'm looking an insert for K28 sellier. Have considered 7RP but the price is always the deterring factor for me to proceed to checkout the insert. Any other recommendations here? TIA! Cheers!



I just took the plunge and ordered a Kelly 28 Sellier insert from 7RP (Anemone). I sincerely hope the quality would be great to justify the price. [emoji28]

I always order my inserts from MaiTai but she does not have one for K28 Sellier.


----------



## Sycomore

Hello everyone [emoji846] any recommendations for insert for a B40? Besides Samorga? 

When it comes to Samorga, anyone knows the difference between the double layer insert and the simple insert? I imagine the double layer is more structured but isn't it too stiff?


----------



## Keren16

I think Mai Tai may do a special order


----------



## mibonbon

Does anyone have a good recommendation for an Insert for the Bolide 27?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Am trying to justify the price of the 7RP compared to D&C, insert which is much less expensive.
Does anyone have input regarding a comparison of trying both of these inserts in their Bs/Ks?
Realize that a 7RP is basically the cost of an H spa for a bag but still cannot seem to fathom that is is so much better than D&C. 

Any insight will be much appreciated.


----------



## crisbac

I received my MaiTai Insert for my Picotin 22 - new version! It's fantastic! The quality is great! I'm so happy!  Btw, my Pico is Etain and the Insert is Taupe: I love the combination!


----------



## Sycomore

Anyone has the MaiTai insert for Birkin 35 and also own a Birkin 40? Please help me out and let me know how does it fit? Is the insert way too small for the bag? I'm thinking about buying the 35 for my 40 bag anyway.


----------



## EmileH

Sycomore said:


> Anyone has the MaiTai insert for Birkin 35 and also own a Birkin 40? Please help me out and let me know how does it fit? Is the insert way too small for the bag? I'm thinking about buying the 35 for my 40 bag anyway.



This probably won't help you but maybe it will help someone else. I have a Kelly40 and I use a birkin35 maitai insert. It fits perfectly. It kind of confirms to me that a Kelly40 is equivalent to a bitkin35. I am sure a birkin40 is a bit larger than the 35 insert.


----------



## Sycomore

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This probably won't help you but maybe it will help someone else. I have a Kelly40 and I use a birkin35 maitai insert. It fits perfectly. It kind of confirms to me that a Kelly40 is equivalent to a bitkin35. I am sure a birkin40 is a bit larger than the 35 insert.



Thank you for the reply [emoji5] that is very interesting, it does help me a little. At least I know it wouldnt be that small. Oh I wish you had a B40 hehe. 

I'm still waiting to hear from MaiTai if she is willing to custom made an insert. I love linen and the colors of her inserts...


----------



## EmileH

Sycomore said:


> Thank you for the reply [emoji5] that is very interesting, it does help me a little. At least I know it wouldnt be that small. Oh I wish you had a B40 hehe.
> 
> I'm still waiting to hear from MaiTai if she is willing to custom made an insert. I love linen and the colors of her inserts...



Heehee. Me too. Glad it was of some help to you.


----------



## xiaoxiao

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Am trying to justify the price of the 7RP compared to D&C, insert which is much less expensive.
> Does anyone have input regarding a comparison of trying both of these inserts in their Bs/Ks?
> Realize that a 7RP is basically the cost of an H spa for a bag but still cannot seem to fathom that is is so much better than D&C.
> 
> Any insight will be much appreciated.



I don't have a comparison pix but I have used 7RP (thanks to my H fairy godmother you know who you are [emoji173]), Maitai and D and C, and I have to say I would put 7RP comparable to H insets, except H doesn't make a size fits 35 perfect and 7RP does. 

The 7RP's fabric feels luxurious when you go into your bag and grab things. D and C doesn't have that feel. I like Mai Tai for the price, and the hand feel still is better than D and C. I think it all depends on what you want! Function wise they are all the same though. However I love my 7RP the best, but probably because it's from a good friend and it makes me think of her when I use it so it might be why I am that partial to it as supposed to any other ones. Hope this helps and good luck deciding!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiaoxiao said:


> I don't have a comparison pix but I have used 7RP (thanks to my H fairy godmother you know who you are [emoji173]), Maitai and D and C, and I have to say I would put 7RP comparable to H insets, except H doesn't make a size fits 35 perfect and 7RP does.
> 
> The 7RP's fabric feels luxurious when you go into your bag and grab things. D and C doesn't have that feel. I like Mai Tai for the price, and the hand feel still is better than D and C. I think it all depends on what you want! Function wise they are all the same though. However I love my 7RP the best, but probably because it's from a good friend and it makes me think of her when I use it so it might be why I am that partial to it as supposed to any other ones. Hope this helps and good luck deciding!!



Thanks *xioxio*! Looks like I many have to invest in a few 7RP for a few of my bags!


----------



## oohshinythings

Sycomore said:


> Anyone has the MaiTai insert for Birkin 35 and also own a Birkin 40? Please help me out and let me know how does it fit? Is the insert way too small for the bag? I'm thinking about buying the 35 for my 40 bag anyway.



I tried this and found it ineffective. There's a gap on the side which makes the insert move around and it's just too small. I also emailed MaiTai re: custom order for a B40 insert and they responded (nicely) that they're unable to do that.


----------



## xiaoxiao

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks *xioxio*! Looks like I many have to invest in a few 7RP for a few of my bags!



I would say just get one! Honestly you don't need one for every bag (no judgement for those who do have one for every bag though). I have one for my 30's and can double up for 32's. One for my 35's and I don't use any for my 25 B or smeller bags. So I think you will be good with just 1 for 35 to start....

I also tried using the largest fourbi for 35 and I have to say it didn't work as well as 7RP which fits perfectly. 

Having said that, like today I had to run a few errands and ended up with a pair of shoes (baby ones!), few shirts and a pair of baby pants in my 35, and I wish I didn't use an insert. Without one I am sure they will all fit but with the inset I almost couldn't fit everything inside. So while inserts have their pros, they will take up more room in the bag and won't be good when I am carrying a lot (like on the plane and such).


----------



## tonkamama

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Am trying to justify the price of the 7RP compared to D&C, insert which is much less expensive.
> Does anyone have input regarding a comparison of trying both of these inserts in their Bs/Ks?
> Realize that a 7RP is basically the cost of an H spa for a bag but still cannot seem to fathom that is is so much better than D&C.
> 
> Any insight will be much appreciated.


Hello dear, I don't have 7RP but thinking about ordering one size 30 to try (I know I will get over the price tag once I receive it ).  

I love my D&C, it's affordable and serves the purpose for what I paid for (I ordered one for each of my B/K with matching colors ).  I will continue use D&C because the design really works for me, it did not cause any damage to my bags mainly because I am a light packer.  However I just ordered one MaiTai new revised version to try inside my new K28 (I had older version too for each of my B/K), knowing myself I probably will order another D&C for my new baby as well .


----------



## replayii

renet said:


> I just took the plunge and ordered a Kelly 28 Sellier insert from 7RP (Anemone). I sincerely hope the quality would be great to justify the price. [emoji28]
> 
> I always order my inserts from MaiTai but she does not have one for K28 Sellier.



I have multiple sizes of insert from maitai, including a B25 one, it fits perfectly in my kelly 28 sellier. Will take a picture this weekend


----------



## renet

replayii said:


> I have multiple sizes of insert from maitai, including a B25 one, it fits perfectly in my kelly 28 sellier. Will take a picture this weekend



Thank you, replayii! [emoji6]


----------



## cavluv

Just received a new B30 insert from MaiTai and I'm beyond impressed. Ordered last Thursday evening and it arrived to the US Tuesday. It fits perfectly in my new barenia B...much better than the Hermes fourbi I already had. I love that the sides do not cover the existing pockets inside the B. And it's super lightweight, beautifully made (as we already knew) and fits like an absolute dream.


----------



## Hermezzy

Sycomore said:


> Hello everyone [emoji846] any recommendations for insert for a B40? Besides Samorga?
> 
> When it comes to Samorga, anyone knows the difference between the double layer insert and the simple insert? I imagine the double layer is more structured but isn't it too stiff?


Just ordered one from DivideAndConquer on Etsy for mine...


----------



## doloresmia

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Am trying to justify the price of the 7RP compared to D&C, insert which is much less expensive.
> Does anyone have input regarding a comparison of trying both of these inserts in their Bs/Ks?
> Realize that a 7RP is basically the cost of an H spa for a bag but still cannot seem to fathom that is is so much better than D&C.
> 
> Any insight will be much appreciated.



I have 7RP, d and c, and samorga

I think it depends on the d and c choice and bag itself. My 30 d and c was too stiff for my clemence and Togo bags and you could see the outline when in the bag. The samorga also showed outline and was deeper, but less stiff. It is made of a felted material 

I have a d and c for Kelly 32, it has a crease in the sides to account for the Kelly shape, and doesn't show when in the Kelly 

What I love about the d and c is the key fob option as I can never find anything in my bag

7RP holds shape without affecting shape of my. Birkins. It also feels luxurious as xiaoxiao says.

Hope this makes sense
[emoji8]


----------



## jennchick2

Does anyone have a Chameleon insert for their Lindy 30? From what I have read, some insert brands don't allow the bag to "fold".... Chameleon looks like it might? Mai Tai looks just gorgeous; however, pricey, and are they flexible? Just wondering if anyone has a bag like mine with an insert they love...please share . Thanks so much!


----------



## OrangeGraphite

So the Samorga organizer for the Lindy 26 arrived, and sadly does not work for my bag.  As you can see from the picture below, the insert is too large for the bag--the long sides have to buckle inwards for the insert to fit, which not only renders the bag unable to fold, but also gives me concern about damaging the bag over time from the insert pressing up against the inside.  It is one thing to have a bag organizer that is designed for a different bag to not fit (I knew that I was taking that risk when I ordered the MaiTai B25 organizer to try out), it is another for an organizer advertised as being specifically designed for this bag to not fit.  I thought that perhaps Samorga had made a mistake with their manufacturing and wrote them letting them know that what they sent me was too big for the bag.  Their response was that their Lindy organizer is "not designed" to allow the bag to be hand/arm-carried because the felt material is "bulky," and that when using the organizer, the bag can only be carried by shoulder.  None of this was disclosed on their website or in my order confirmation.  To be fair, they are willing to allow me to return the insert, but shipping internationally is a huge hassle and I strongly feel that they should let customers know upfront if they are selling a product that does not allow full use of a bag.  At least anyone reading this post can be forewarned now   In addition, I should mention that I have two Samorga organizers for my LV Speedies and love them, so this is just an issue specific to their Lindy organizers.


----------



## DreamingPink

tsavoritestar said:


> So the Samorga organizer for the Lindy 26 arrived, and sadly does not work for my bag.  As you can see from the picture below, the insert is too large for the bag--the long sides have to buckle inwards for the insert to fit, which not only renders the bag unable to fold, but also gives me concern about damaging the bag over time from the insert pressing up against the inside.  It is one thing to have a bag organizer that is designed for a different bag to not fit (I knew that I was taking that risk when I ordered the MaiTai B25 organizer to try out), it is another for an organizer advertised as being specifically designed for this bag to not fit.  I thought that perhaps Samorga had made a mistake with their manufacturing and wrote them letting them know that what they sent me was too big for the bag.  Their response was that their Lindy organizer is "not designed" to allow the bag to be hand/arm-carried because the felt material is "bulky," and that when using the organizer, the bag can only be carried by shoulder.  None of this was disclosed on their website or in my order confirmation.  To be fair, they are willing to allow me to return the insert, but shipping internationally is a huge hassle and I strongly feel that they should let customers know upfront if they are selling a product that does not allow full use of a bag.  At least anyone reading this post can be forewarned now   In addition, I should mention that I have two Samorga organizers for my LV Speedies and love them, so this is just an issue specific to their Lindy organizers.
> 
> View attachment 3604745



Appreciate your detailed review! Too bad I ordered mine a few days ago and it's on the way


----------



## bgfp00

juzluvpink said:


> I used to have a Samorga for my B35 (both sold). Samorga makes great felt inserts (I've tried a few felt inserts, Samorga tops that chart). But they do push against the edges of the bag as their inserts are made for snug fit. As I did not own the Samorga and the B35 for long, I'm not sure if keeping the insert long term inside the bag will cause any indentation.
> 
> As u keep the insert inside ur bag, do monitor it over time. Enjoy the insert!



Thank you so much! That's good to know and I will be sure to keep an eye on it. I read comments and didn't order D&C for that same reason. Hope Samorga will not be leaving dents. Thanks again.


----------



## Mali_

cavluv said:


> Just received a new B30 insert from MaiTai and I'm beyond impressed. Ordered last Thursday evening and it arrived to the US Tuesday. It fits perfectly in my new barenia B...much better than the Hermes fourbi I already had. I love that the sides do not cover the existing pockets inside the B. And it's super lightweight, beautifully made (as we already knew) and fits like an absolute dream.


IMHO, I think she makes the best inserts - also love many of her other items. She seems to be the quintessential Hermes lover and fan which plays very well in her products. While you don't need an insert for every bag, I have one of hers in each of mine.


----------



## Meta

I've been seeing quite a few Instagram resellers with the Blink It bag insert and am curious to know if any members here have one to share their review? 

TIA!


----------



## tonkamama

Thanks for sharing your experience with D&C ...May I ask is your D&C from older stock?  Mines purchased less than a year ago and fit loosely inside my B/K bags (I carry very little stuff), perhaps they have modified the design (just like MaiTai did with her inserts...)?  I stored my B/K bags without anything in it except my D&C, I kept going back and re-check my B/K after reading the reviews and don't find any edges pushing against the leather issue, I think they must have modfied the insert design or simply because I don't stuff my bag while in storage? 

Oh BTW, just received my new K28 insert from MaiTai, love the newer design which I think she used something in between the fabrics to make the sides of the insert more stiff ..now I can use the pockets, very happy with my purchase. 






doloresmia said:


> I have 7RP, d and c, and samorga
> 
> I think it depends on the d and c choice and bag itself. My 30 d and c was too stiff for my clemence and Togo bags and you could see the outline when in the bag. The samorga also showed outline and was deeper, but less stiff. It is made of a felted material
> 
> I have a d and c for Kelly 32, it has a crease in the sides to account for the Kelly shape, and doesn't show when in the Kelly
> 
> What I love about the d and c is the key fob option as I can never find anything in my bag
> 
> 7RP holds shape without affecting shape of my. Birkins. It also feels luxurious as xiaoxiao says.
> 
> Hope this makes sense
> [emoji8]


----------



## doloresmia

tonkamama said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience with D&C ...May I ask is your D&C from older stock?  Mines purchased less than a year ago and fit loosely inside my B/K bags (I carry very little stuff), perhaps they have modified the design (just like MaiTai did with her inserts...)?  I stored my B/K bags without anything in it except my D&C, I kept going back and re-check my B/K after reading the reviews and don't find any edges pushing against the leather issue, I think they must have modfied the insert design or simply because I don't stuff my bag while in storage?
> 
> Oh BTW, just received my new K28 insert from MaiTai, love the newer design which I think she used something in between the fabrics to make the sides of the insert more stiff ..now I can use the pockets, very happy with my purchase.



Hello gorgeous! My d and c's are from the last year and older stock.... I am too old to remember how old.

Each of them fits snugly as far as I can tell. Maybe the loosest is for the 35? But my 35 is floopy. The edges pushing out were on the smaller bags (25 and 30) where the combination of soft leather, stiff sides and high sides caused slight indentations.


----------



## crazyforbag

I received my B25 insert from MaiTai, it came so fast less than a week to US and I chose the cheapest shipping method. I am happy it fit inside my K28 sellier, and it works for me in Lindy26. However, I found the 6 pockets in the insert not very useful for me since they are very small, perhaps pen, keys and lipsticks for those little pockets. Overall, I still love it and this is my 2nd purchase.


----------



## renet

I received my K28 Sellier insert from 7RP on 13 Feb (Monday). The delivery is considered quick as I placed my order with them on 5 Feb, a Sunday. I am situated in Asia. 

7RP inserts material is suede and soft but the 4 corners seemed a little "sharp" and I am not sure if it will cause dents on interiors of bag. I left it inside and shall check tonight.



Packaging (IMHO), compared to MaiTai, is overall not so good. They only put bubble wraps in the [emoji403] but did not secure the bubble wraps on the insert packaging. I believe this is why my insert was slightly bent on middle top edge when I received it. 





Anemone is a pretty color! [emoji7] Love this color!
Their insert sit comfortably and size is just right (not tight to the sides of bag which could make it difficult to put inside or take it out of bag). 

Overall, I'm happy to receive the insert but if I had a choice (and now I know MaiTai's B25 can fit K28 Sellier), I would not go for 7RP purely cos of the pricing. €255 is not justifiable personally. [emoji38][emoji13]

HTH.


----------



## QuelleFromage

renet said:


> I received my K28 Sellier insert from 7RP on 13 Feb (Monday). The delivery is considered quick as I placed my order with them on 5 Feb, a Sunday. I am situated in Asia.
> 
> 7RP inserts material is suede and soft but the 4 corners seemed a little "sharp" and I am not sure if it will cause dents on interiors of bag. I left it inside and shall check tonight.
> 
> View attachment 3607979
> 
> Packaging (IMHO), compared to MaiTai, is overall not so good. They only put bubble wraps in the [emoji403] but did not secure the bubble wraps on the insert packaging. I believe this is why my insert was slightly bent on middle top edge when I received it.
> 
> View attachment 3607982
> 
> View attachment 3607983
> 
> Anemone is a pretty color! [emoji7] Love this color!
> Their insert sit comfortably and size is just right (not tight to the sides of bag which could make it difficult to put inside or take it out of bag).
> 
> Overall, I'm happy to receive the insert but if I had a choice (and now I know MaiTai's B25 can fit K28 Sellier), I would not go for 7RP purely cos of the pricing. €255 is not justifiable personally. [emoji38][emoji13]
> 
> HTH.


Thanks for this detailed review. I'm still trying to figure out how this can be €255! My whole deal on bag inserts is that I don't want to care if something spills on them, etc.


----------



## renet

QuelleFromage said:


> Thanks for this detailed review. I'm still trying to figure out how this can be €255! My whole deal on bag inserts is that I don't want to care if something spills on them, etc.



Agreed. I still do not know why I had clicked the "Proceed" button to complete the purchase transaction! [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]

I must be in the state of mind to just spend some money that particular day! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## xiaoxiao

renet said:


> I received my K28 Sellier insert from 7RP on 13 Feb (Monday). The delivery is considered quick as I placed my order with them on 5 Feb, a Sunday. I am situated in Asia.
> 
> 7RP inserts material is suede and soft but the 4 corners seemed a little "sharp" and I am not sure if it will cause dents on interiors of bag. I left it inside and shall check tonight.
> 
> View attachment 3607979
> 
> Packaging (IMHO), compared to MaiTai, is overall not so good. They only put bubble wraps in the [emoji403] but did not secure the bubble wraps on the insert packaging. I believe this is why my insert was slightly bent on middle top edge when I received it.
> 
> View attachment 3607982
> 
> View attachment 3607983
> 
> Anemone is a pretty color! [emoji7] Love this color!
> Their insert sit comfortably and size is just right (not tight to the sides of bag which could make it difficult to put inside or take it out of bag).
> 
> Overall, I'm happy to receive the insert but if I had a choice (and now I know MaiTai's B25 can fit K28 Sellier), I would not go for 7RP purely cos of the pricing. €255 is not justifiable personally. [emoji38][emoji13]
> 
> HTH.



I have been using 7RP and it does not cause any dent inside my bag so no worries! And also one of the reasons why I prefer this over the others is the material. I can safely put my sunglasses in one of the side pockets and I know it won't scratch the lenses. Works really well if you like having your glasses handy without putting them back in the case. 

And I hear you about the price too! But considering it's still cheaper than fourbi I am quite happy with mine. 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## juzluvpink

renet said:


> Agreed. I still do not know why I had clicked the "Proceed" button to complete the purchase transaction! [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> I must be in the state of mind to just spend some money that particular day! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Sounds like how I ended up purchasing my 7RP! Lol


----------



## renet

xiaoxiao said:


> I have been using 7RP and it does not cause any dent inside my bag so no worries! And also one of the reasons why I prefer this over the others is the material. I can safely put my sunglasses in one of the side pockets and I know it won't scratch the lenses. Works really well if you like having your glasses handy without putting them back in the case.
> 
> And I hear you about the price too! But considering it's still cheaper than fourbi I am quite happy with mine.
> 
> Enjoy!!!



Glad that the "sharp" edges will not cause any dent in the bag. Thank you!

Yes, I do agree the material is soft and feel [emoji106] to touch.  [emoji1]



juzluvpink said:


> Sounds like how I ended up purchasing my 7RP! Lol



I have no regret getting this insert as B or K, K Sellier is a premium and highly sought after bag. Hence, she deserves a good insert. Moreover, I love 7RP insert colors especially Anemone (few of them are very H colors). [emoji6][emoji5]

It is just the price that can be the pull back factor.


----------



## pinklining

crazyforbag said:


> I received my B25 insert from MaiTai, it came so fast less than a week to US and I chose the cheapest shipping method. I am happy it fit inside my K28 sellier, and it works for me in Lindy26. However, I found the 6 pockets in the insert not very useful for me since they are very small, perhaps pen, keys and lipsticks for those little pockets. Overall, I still love it and this is my 2nd purchase.



Thank you for the review  glad to know that the B25 works for lindy 26 too!


----------



## xiaoxiao

renet said:


> It is just the price that can be the pull back factor.



Oh I completely hear you! I received mine as a gift from a dear friend of mine that's why to me, it has sentimental value lol. Price point wise it is def up there, but in my humble opinion, it's worth it.


----------



## dharma

@crazyforbag 
I would love to see how the Maitai B25 insert fits in your K28 sellier. Is the base too wide? If you have time for a photo, I would appreciate it so much, thank you!


----------



## fatcat2523

So I was trying to get an insert for my Evelyne TGM and ask around, most of the brands doesn't do special order. Samogra would do but their service is not customer friendly. From my friend, I have found this lady located in Taiwan. The company called is B.A.O. (Some of you may already know). Their inserts made with canvas. Their worked prefect for my TGM and even my mom got some for her. Most importantly the price was able $40ish CAD


Soft corner


Before use


After





For GP36







For K32


----------



## Hermezzy

fatcat2523 said:


> So I was trying to get an insert for my Evelyne TGM and ask around, most of the brands doesn't do special order. Samogra would do but their service is not customer friendly. From my friend, I have found this lady located in Taiwan. The company called is B.A.O. (Some of you may already know). Their inserts made with canvas. Their worked prefect for my TGM and even my mom got some for her. Most importantly the price was able $40ish CAD
> View attachment 3609659
> 
> Soft corner
> View attachment 3609660
> 
> Before use
> View attachment 3609662
> 
> After
> View attachment 3609664
> 
> View attachment 3609665
> 
> 
> For GP36
> View attachment 3609666
> 
> View attachment 3609667
> 
> View attachment 3609668
> 
> 
> For K32
> View attachment 3609669
> 
> View attachment 3609670


Very nice...it is so hard to find good bag organizers for evelynes!


----------



## fatcat2523

Hermezzy said:


> Very nice...it is so hard to find good bag organizers for evelynes!



Thank you. I'm so glad to find one which offer for Evelyne too


----------



## juzluvpink

I finally found my HG K28 and tried the new MaiTai insert. I find the fit very snug and seemed to push the sides out a bit.

Anyone has any feedback if the insert will coz the sides to be pushed out permanently or cause dent marks inside their bag?

For reference, my K28 is in Evercolor.


----------



## replayii

juzluvpink said:


> I finally found my HG K28 and tried the new MaiTai insert. I find the fit very snug and seemed to push the sides out a bit.
> 
> Anyone has any feedback if the insert will coz the sides to be pushed out permanently or cause dent marks inside their bag?
> 
> For reference, my K28 is in Evercolor.



I had the same issue with Maitai K32 insert, so I sized down when I ordered the insert for my K28 - I went with her B25 insert which surprisingly fits perfectly.


----------



## bagalogist

replayii said:


> I had the same issue with Maitai K32 insert, so I sized down when I ordered the insert for my K28 - I went with her B25 insert which surprisingly fits perfectly.


Oh dear I was going to order a low insert for my coming k28 returned, now I am not sure if I should get a B25 insert for it......

Can others share your experience with your k28 insert?


----------



## Julide

*Hi!!* * Adding to the list!!* 


*Birkin 40*
For Organization: MaiTai 35, Samorga B 40. Original Club felt
For Structure:  Samorga B 40, Original Club felt

*Birkin 35*
For Organization: Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF, MaiTai 35, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus jumbo, PurseN M, D&C 12.5 x 6.25 x 6H, Clover Sac Emma 28, Tinatamar VIP, Samorga 35B, 7RP for B35, @luxe_byni
For Structure:  Purse to go Large, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', Chameleon Structured Extra Large, D&C 12.5 x 6.25 x 6H, 7RP for B35, @luxe_byni

*Birkin 30*
For Organization: Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag PM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, Med. size Baginizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Mai Tai B30, Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case, Samorga 30, 7RP for B30, @luxe_byni for B35
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, D&C 10.5 (l) x 5 (h) x 5.25 (w), Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case, 7RP for B30, @luxe_byni for B35

*Birkin 25*
For Organization: Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer, 7RP for B25
For Structure:  D&C XS regular width organizer, 7RP for B25

*HAC 36*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*HAC 32*
For Organization: Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN
For Structure:  D&C 11.5"L x 5.25"W x 6"H.,

*HAC 28*
For Organization: Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
For Structure:   Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H

*Bolide 37/35*
For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Bolide 31*
For Organization: Fouri bag SM, Mai Tai B31
For Structure: 

*Bolide 27*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Web II*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Marwari PM*
For Organization: D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom, Piccollage
For Structure:   D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom

*Marwari GM*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Constance:*
For Organization: Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Jypsiere 31*
For Organization: Fourbi
For Structure:
*
Jypsiere 28*
For Organization: Fourbi, Purse To Go 28
For Structure: 

*Lindy 34*
For Organization: Fourbi GM, Purse To Go Jumbo
For Structure:  D&C 12.5 (l) x 5.5 (w) x 5 (h)

*Lindy 30*
For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size, BABCIM 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H, D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5'', Clover Sac Emma 22, Fourbi GM, Mai Tai B30
For Structure:  D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5'', Clover Sac Emma 22

*Lindy 26*
For Organization: Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM, Mai Tai for B25
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 37*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 40*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 35*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay PM*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Picotin TGM*
For Organization: Purseket LRG
For Structure: 

*Picotin GM*
For Organization: Purseket Med,
For Structure: 

*Picotin MM*
For Organization:VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin
For Structure:  D&C 7 (l) x 5.5 (w) x 5 (h)

*Picotin PM*
For Organization: Small Chameleon UN, Samorga, Mai Tai Picotin PM
For Structure: 

*Victoria*
For Organization: Mai Tai 35 B
For Structure: 

*Victoria Elan*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Double Sens*
For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7'', Mai Tai B35
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''

*Garden Party 36*
For Organization: Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H,  Purse to go extra jumbo size, Mait Tai for B35, B.A.O.
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H, Chamelon Inserts Extra Large Measures 12"L x 6"W x 7"H,  Purse to go extra jumbo size, 

*Garden Party*
For Organization: Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6, MaiTai 35
For Structure: 

*Garden Party TPM*
For Organization: VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)
For Structure: 

*Evelyne GM*
For Organization: Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med, Chameleon Tall and Narrow, LRG Fourbi
For Structure:  Chameleon Tall and Narrow

*Evelyne MM*
For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace
For Structure: 

*Evelyne PM*
For Organization: VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN, Purse To Go, Fourbi PM, PurseN M, Tintamar VIP 1, Tapp C., D&C, Nike Studio 2.0, Piccollage
For Structure:  Purse to go Lrg, PurseN M, LV toiletry pouch 26, Tapp C., D&C 9.5'' x 2.5'' x 7''

*Evelyne TGM:*
For Organization: B.A.O.
For Structure: B.A.O.

 T be continued...


----------



## Julide

*Plume Elan*
For Organization: Chameleon SM
For Structure: 

*Plume 28*
For Organization: Chameleon Med
For Structure: 47thHeaven 9.5"L x 3.5"W x 5.5"H or 9"L x 3"W x 5"H

*Plume 32*
For Organization: Fouri bag LG
For Structure: 

*Whitebus*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Market*
For Organization: D&C custom oval 5"
For Structure: D&C custom oval 5"

*Vespa*
For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN)
For Structure: 

*Trim 31*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Trim 35*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Trim 38:*
For Organization: Tall and Narrow Chameleon (S)
For Structure: Tall and Narrow Chameleon (S)

*Massai*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai Cut 40*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai Cut 32*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Kelly 40*
For Organization: LRG Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Kelly 35*
For Organization: SM Muji, D&C 12.5" x 4.75" x 5"H, 7RP for K35, Mai Tai 30B
For Structure: D&C 12.5" x 4.75" x 5"H, 7RP for K35

*Kelly 32*
For Organization: Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H, PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi GM, Fourbi PM, for 32 sellier D&C 28 cm Kelly insert, PurseN M, Mai Tai K32, Mai Tai K28 for Sellier, @luxe_byni for K32 Sellier, B.A.O.
For Structure: D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H

*Kelly 28*
For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM, Design and Decor K28, 7RP for K28, Mai Tai for B25
For Structure: Design and Decor K28, 7RP for K28

*Kelly 25*
For Organization: 7RP for Kelly 25 Retourne, Tohubohu M
For Structure:  7RP for Kelly 25 Retourne, Tohubohu M

*Berline Mini* 
For Organization: Chameleon SM UN
For Structure: 

*Toolbox 26*
For Organization: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H, 47thHeaven 9.5" L x 6.5" W x 5" H., Taobao, @luxe_byni
For Structure: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H, 47thHeaven 9.5" L x 6.5" W x 5" H., @luxe_byni

*Toolbox 20*
For Organization: D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H. Mai Tai Picotin MM insert, @luxe_byni
For Structure: D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H, @luxe_byni

*SO Kelly 26*
For Organization: Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case
For Structure: D&C Oval, Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case

*SO Kelly 22*
For Organization:
For Structure: D&C Oval

*Dalvy*
For Organization: Mai Tai B31
For Structure: Mai Tai B31




*To all who have contributed!! Let me know if I have missed anything or something else needs to be added to the list!*


----------



## Mariapia

Julide said:


> *Plume Elan*
> For Organization: Chameleon SM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Plume 28*
> For Organization: Chameleon Med
> For Structure: 47thHeaven 9.5"L x 3.5"W x 5.5"H or 9"L x 3"W x 5"H
> 
> *Plume 32*
> For Organization: Fouri bag LG
> For Structure:
> 
> *Whitebus*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Market*
> For Organization: D&C custom oval 5"
> For Structure: D&C custom oval 5"
> 
> *Vespa*
> For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN)
> For Structure:
> 
> *Trim 31*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Trim 35*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Trim 38:*
> For Organization: Tall and Narrow Chameleon (S)
> For Structure: Tall and Narrow Chameleon (S)
> 
> *Massai*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Massai Cut 40*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Massai Cut 32*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 40*
> For Organization: LRG Chameleon
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 35*
> For Organization: SM Muji, D&C 12.5" x 4.75" x 5"H, 7RP for K35, Mai Tai 30B
> For Structure: D&C 12.5" x 4.75" x 5"H, 7RP for K35
> 
> *Kelly 32*
> For Organization: Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H, PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi GM, Fourbi PM, for 32 sellier D&C 28 cm Kelly insert, PurseN M, Mai Tai K32, Mai Tai K28 for Sellier, @luxe_byni for K32 Sellier, B.A.O.
> For Structure: D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H
> 
> *Kelly 28*
> For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM, Design and Decor K28, 7RP for K28, Mai Tai for B25
> For Structure: Design and Decor K28, 7RP for K28
> 
> *Kelly 25*
> For Organization: 7RP for Kelly 25 Retourne, Tohubohu M
> For Structure:  7RP for Kelly 25 Retourne, Tohubohu M
> 
> *Berline Mini*
> For Organization: Chameleon SM UN
> For Structure:
> 
> *Toolbox 26*
> For Organization: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H, 47thHeaven 9.5" L x 6.5" W x 5" H., Taobao, @luxe_byni
> For Structure: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H, 47thHeaven 9.5" L x 6.5" W x 5" H., @luxe_byni
> 
> *Toolbox 20*
> For Organization: D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H. Mai Tai Picotin MM insert, @luxe_byni
> For Structure: D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H, @luxe_byni
> 
> *SO Kelly 26*
> For Organization: Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case
> For Structure: D&C Oval, Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case
> 
> *SO Kelly 22*
> For Organization:
> For Structure: D&C Oval
> 
> *Dalvy*
> For Organization: Mai Tai B31
> For Structure: Mai Tai B31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *To all who have contributed!! Let me know if I have missed anything or something else needs to be added to the list!*


Thank you so much, Julide.


----------



## juzluvpink

replayii said:


> I had the same issue with Maitai K32 insert, so I sized down when I ordered the insert for my K28 - I went with her B25 insert which surprisingly fits perfectly.



Hi, are you able to share some pix of how the B25 insert looks inside the k28? As well as the look of the bag from outside with the insert inside. Thanks!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Thank you *Julide! *


----------



## Sclim1

bagalogist said:


> Oh dear I was going to order a low insert for my coming k28 returned, now I am not sure if I should get a B25 insert for it......
> 
> Can others share your experience with your k28 insert?



I am planning to get my insert from MaiTai for my K28... I am concerned after reading replayii's feedback... Wondering if Sellier or Retourne style makes a difference... ? Hope to hear more from Kelly 28 owners who are using the new series of Mai Tai inserts... Thanks!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Sclim1 said:


> I am planning to get my insert from MaiTai for my K28... I am concerned after reading replayii's feedback... Wondering if Sellier or Retourne style makes a difference... ? Hope to hear more from Kelly 28 owners who are using the new series of Mai Tai inserts... Thanks!


I love my MaiTai K28 insert but only for my retournés. I was hoping it'd work in the Evelyne PM as well but it is too bulky. Love to hear if MaiTai B25 is best option for K28 sellier.


----------



## LVoeluv

fatcat2523 said:


> So I was trying to get an insert for my Evelyne TGM and ask around, most of the brands doesn't do special order. Samogra would do but their service is not customer friendly. From my friend, I have found this lady located in Taiwan. The company called is B.A.O. (Some of you may already know). Their inserts made with canvas. Their worked prefect for my TGM and even my mom got some for her. Most importantly the price was able $40ish CAD
> View attachment 3609659
> 
> Soft corner
> View attachment 3609660
> 
> Before use
> View attachment 3609662
> 
> After
> View attachment 3609664
> 
> View attachment 3609665
> 
> 
> For GP36
> View attachment 3609666
> 
> View attachment 3609667
> 
> View attachment 3609668
> 
> 
> For K32
> View attachment 3609669
> 
> View attachment 3609670



Do you know if they do insert for Evelyne GM too? Been looking for a good insert that mold to the shape without making dent but it's so hard to find... thanks!


----------



## fatcat2523

LVoeluv said:


> Do you know if they do insert for Evelyne GM too? Been looking for a good insert that mold to the shape without making dent but it's so hard to find... thanks!



Yes they do. I was trying so hard to look for one for Evelyne and glad I did. Will pm you the info.


----------



## LVoeluv

fatcat2523 said:


> Yes they do. I was trying so hard to look for one for Evelyne and glad I did. Will pm you the info.



That would be great help! Thanks! [emoji7][emoji4]


----------



## dharma

juzluvpink said:


> Hi, are you able to share some pix of how the B25 insert looks inside the k28? As well as the look of the bag from outside with the insert inside. Thanks!





Sclim1 said:


> I am planning to get my insert from MaiTai for my K28... I am concerned after reading replayii's feedback... Wondering if Sellier or Retourne style makes a difference... ? Hope to hear more from Kelly 28 owners who are using the new series of Mai Tai inserts... Thanks!



I am also anxiously awaiting any photos of maitai's k28 or b25 in a K28. In a pinch today, I used the maitai bolide 31insert in my k28 retourne Togo and it works pretty well. The base is a bit tight but the curved bolide shape of the insert works very well with the shape of the Kelly. I haven't tried it in my sellier yet. This would be the first generation maitai, I'm not even sure if she tweaked the bolide insert, I thought it was perfect and never flopped due to the curved shape. 
I've also been very happy with her first generation k32 insert.


----------



## marnigal

LVoeluv said:


> Do you know if they do insert for Evelyne GM too? Been looking for a good insert that mold to the shape without making dent but it's so hard to find... thanks!


I recently bought one for my Evelyne GM from this seller on etsy called fieldnstar. I love it. It's light and molds to the bag without adding the weight. It's felt material. I also bought one for my bolide 31 and Kelly 32. It's interchangeable, it's good organization and keep the structures of the bags. I really love them! You can check it out.


----------



## replayii

As promised, there are some pictures of how Maitai birkin 25 insert fits into a Kelly 28 sellier.

The width and depth are both perfectly aligned, the height works perfectly for me unless you use the zipper pocket inside.


----------



## Sclim1

Replayii, thanks for sharing your b25 insert for sellier! Looks like the maitai k28 insert would fit retourne but b25 is better for sellier.


----------



## renet

Sclim1 said:


> Replayii, thanks for sharing your b25 insert for sellier! Looks like the maitai k28 insert would fit retourne but b25 is better for sellier.



Yes, maitai K28 insert will only fit into K28 Retourne. She had emailed me this reply. Her K28 insert will be too big for a k28 Sellier.


----------



## oohshinythings

replayii said:


> As promised, there are some pictures of how Maitai birkin 25 insert fits into a Kelly 28 sellier.
> 
> The width and depth are both perfectly aligned, the height works perfectly for me unless you use the zipper pocket inside.
> 
> View attachment 3616712
> 
> View attachment 3616713
> 
> View attachment 3616714
> 
> View attachment 3616715



Ooh thank you so much for posting this! Going to go order one now


----------



## Sclim1

renet said:


> Yes, maitai K28 insert will only fit into K28 Retourne. She had emailed me this reply. Her K28 insert will be too big for a k28 Sellier.


Renet, Thanks so much for confirmation! I was waiting to order for my K28 retourne.


----------



## dharma

replayii said:


> As promised, there are some pictures of how Maitai birkin 25 insert fits into a Kelly 28 sellier.
> 
> The width and depth are both perfectly aligned, the height works perfectly for me unless you use the zipper pocket inside.
> 
> View attachment 3616712
> 
> View attachment 3616713
> 
> View attachment 3616714
> 
> View attachment 3616715


Thank you for taking the time to post the photos! Perfect!


----------



## LVoeluv

marnigal said:


> I recently bought one for my Evelyne GM from this seller on etsy called fieldnstar. I love it. It's light and molds to the bag without adding the weight. It's felt material. I also bought one for my bolide 31 and Kelly 32. It's interchangeable, it's good organization and keep the structures of the bags. I really love them! You can check it out.



Thank you! I'll sure check them out, [emoji4][emoji7]


----------



## kathydep

renet said:


> I received my K28 Sellier insert from 7RP on 13 Feb (Monday). The delivery is considered quick as I placed my order with them on 5 Feb, a Sunday. I am situated in Asia.
> 
> 7RP inserts material is suede and soft but the 4 corners seemed a little "sharp" and I am not sure if it will cause dents on interiors of bag. I left it inside and shall check tonight.
> 
> View attachment 3607979
> 
> Packaging (IMHO), compared to MaiTai, is overall not so good. They only put bubble wraps in the [emoji403] but did not secure the bubble wraps on the insert packaging. I believe this is why my insert was slightly bent on middle top edge when I received it.
> 
> View attachment 3607982
> 
> View attachment 3607983
> 
> Anemone is a pretty color! [emoji7] Love this color!
> Their insert sit comfortably and size is just right (not tight to the sides of bag which could make it difficult to put inside or take it out of bag).
> 
> Overall, I'm happy to receive the insert but if I had a choice (and now I know MaiTai's B25 can fit K28 Sellier), I would not go for 7RP purely cos of the pricing. €255 is not justifiable personally. [emoji38][emoji13]
> 
> HTH.



I agree with you about the "sharp" corners. It was causing a dent on my B30 clemence. At first I popped the cinch that's causing the sharp corner but the edge of the insert is a little stiff, it still dents. There goes my $300! I ordered a Maitai and it's a little bit better, but the insert folds in because I like the straps not expanded when I carry it, if that makes sense. So at the end of the day, B30 is still looking for the perfrect insert.


----------



## renet

kathydep said:


> I agree with you about the "sharp" corners. It was causing a dent on my B30 clemence. At first I popped the cinch that's causing the sharp corner but the edge of the insert is a little stiff, it still dents. There goes my $300! I ordered a Maitai and it's a little bit better, but the insert folds in because I like the straps not expanded when I carry it, if that makes sense. So at the end of the day, B30 is still looking for the perfrect insert.



Kathydep, sorry to hear that the sharp corners caused dents in your B30. I checked my K28 and is fine. I did not see any dent in my bag this morning.

Hope you finds the perfect insert for your B. [emoji6]


----------



## ice75

Hi ladies, I have recently bought a Mai Tai Insert for my Birkin 30. I will like to share that this insert also fit very nicely inside my Lindy 30 and it keeps the shape well. I'm very happy with my Mai Tai insert!


----------



## Sclim1

I just ordered my inserts from maitai for b30 and k28. Will share any additional feedback once I get them. Thanks ladies for sharing your feedback to enable my purchase!


----------



## pinklining

received my maitai b25 insert today. here's a pic of the insert in my birkin 25 & lindy 26. mighty pleased with it  

i'll use it for my lindy 26 when i'm carrying it on my shoulder


----------



## labellavita27

Need help ladies, I am torn between maitai, Samorga and divide and conquer. I heard the d&c can dent the inside of your bag. I want something that has some structure but gentle on my leather. Pleas let me know your thoughts on each of these if you own.


----------



## pinklining

labellavita27 said:


> Need help ladies, I am torn between maitai, Samorga and divide and conquer. I heard the d&c can dent the inside of your bag. I want something that has some structure but gentle on my leather. Pleas let me know your thoughts on each of these if you own.



I highly recommend Maitai insert.. her new inserts offer some structure but are still gentle on the leather.


----------



## tonkamama

labellavita27 said:


> Need help ladies, I am torn between maitai, Samorga and divide and conquer. I heard the d&c can dent the inside of your bag. I want something that has some structure but gentle on my leather. Pleas let me know your thoughts on each of these if you own.



I have both MaiTai* and D&C and love both, I especially love D&C pockets since I utilize these pockets a lot.  
I don't have any issues with D&C denting my B/K cus all my D&C inserts were made smaller than the actual bag size (I hope this makes sense ) I think as long as you don't over stuff your B or K, and empty your bag before put it to storage your bag(s) will not have issues.  

* I prefer the newer structure MaiTai inserts


----------



## tonkamama

labellavita27 said:


> Need help ladies, I am torn between maitai, Samorga and divide and conquer. I heard the d&c can dent the inside of your bag. I want something that has some structure but gentle on my leather. Pleas let me know your thoughts on each of these if you own.



First of all congrats on your new K35 .  If you consider MaiTai (which weighs less than D&C), I would suggest to verify the sizing again that you might want consider K32 insert for your K35.  

I just ordered one MaiTai K28 insert for my new K28, but I feel because of the reinvented structure sides, making the insert harder to fold in kind of pushing against both sides just a little bit.... for some reason I prefer the fit of new MaiTai K28 insert inside my K32 .


----------



## labellavita27

tonkamama said:


> First of all congrats on your new K35 .  If you consider MaiTai (which weighs less than D&C), I would suggest to verify the sizing again that you might want consider K32 insert for your K35.
> 
> I just ordered one MaiTai K28 insert for my new K28, but I feel because of the reinvented structure sides, making the insert harder to fold in kind of pushing against both sides just a little bit.... for some reason I prefer the fit of new MaiTai K28 insert inside my K32 .



Thank you! I just want to avoid the dents on the leather. Is the mai tai slouchy? I want it a bit more structured but it looks slouchy so I wasn't sure.


----------



## Tony Yang

Does anyone make a bolide 45 insert?


----------



## Sycomore

Here I come again with the same request... please anyone with a Birkin 40 and a MaiTai insert for Birkin 35 can take a picture of how the insert fits the bag, pretty please???


----------



## tonkamama

labellavita27 said:


> Thank you! I just want to avoid the dents on the leather. Is the mai tai slouchy? I want it a bit more structured but it looks slouchy so I wasn't sure.


Not slouchy, she has made improvement to make the sides more structure than the older models, I just feel the new improved sides are little too stiff to naturally fold inward when bag is closed.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Have the D&C inserts and they have not dented the leather on my bags ~ I like the fact that the insert add structure. 
Just be sure to order the right insert for your bag and if you have questions, contact Connie and she will answer immediately.

If I was going to order another insert I might try Mai-Tai's,  love her scarf rings and other products but for now I am happy with D&C inserts.


----------



## Keren16

Tony Yang said:


> Does anyone make a bolide 45 insert?



Message Mai Tai.  She may do a special order


----------



## renet

labellavita27 said:


> Need help ladies, I am torn between maitai, Samorga and divide and conquer. I heard the d&c can dent the inside of your bag. I want something that has some structure but gentle on my leather. Pleas let me know your thoughts on each of these if you own.



Congrats on your K35 Noir! Glad you had scored your HG! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

I would recommend MaiTai! Her insert is always my No. 1 choice. [emoji4]

Her new series of inserts are more structured and fitting. Hence, this will help to keep our bags in its best structure and leather do not slouch over time when I put my bags upright. 

HTH.


----------



## Keren16

labellavita27 said:


> Need help ladies, I am torn between maitai, Samorga and divide and conquer. I heard the d&c can dent the inside of your bag. I want something that has some structure but gentle on my leather. Pleas let me know your thoughts on each of these if you own.



I use & like Mai Tai bag inserts so can only comment on them
Her Customer Service is fantastic also!


----------



## labellavita27

Keren16 said:


> I use & like Mai Tai bag inserts so can only comment on them
> Her Customer Service is fantastic also!



Do you buy the exact size or a size smaller?


----------



## labellavita27

renet said:


> Congrats on your K35 Noir! Glad you had scored your HG! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I would recommend MaiTai! Her insert is always my No. 1 choice. [emoji4]
> 
> Her new series of inserts are more structured and fitting. Hence, this will help to keep our bags in its best structure and leather do not slouch over time when I put my bags upright.
> 
> HTH.



Same size insert as bag or a size down?


----------



## juzluvpink

tonkamama said:


> First of all congrats on your new K35 .  If you consider MaiTai (which weighs less than D&C), I would suggest to verify the sizing again that you might want consider K32 insert for your K35.
> 
> I just ordered one MaiTai K28 insert for my new K28, but I feel because of the reinvented structure sides, making the insert harder to fold in kind of pushing against both sides just a little bit.... for some reason I prefer the fit of new MaiTai K28 insert inside my K32 .



I have the same feeling. I was worried the new insert is too firm and may damage my K28. But what I did was to remove the stuffing tt came w the insert while keeping the insert inside my K28. I locked the bag and had the insert in for a couple of weeks now. No dents! Lol

Between the new and old MaiTai inserts I do prefer the firmer one for Birkin and kinda indecisive for Kelly. I have the old MaiTai insert for my K32 and the firmness feels just nice.


----------



## labellavita27

I just ordered a mai tai insert. I check the dimensions and I believe it is slightly smaller than than the bag. The 32 insert is 2cm smaller. I am hoping it isn't off.


----------



## bibivi1

Sycomore said:


> Here I come again with the same request... please anyone with a Birkin 40 and a MaiTai insert for Birkin 35 can take a picture of how the insert fits the bag, pretty please???


Will do once back home


----------



## Sycomore

bibivi1 said:


> Will do once back home



Thank you so much!


----------



## bibivi1

Sycomore said:


> Thank you so much!


Hope it helps. It is the old style insert, the less rigid one.
 It is really hard to take a photo without shadows inside the bag, so sorry if it is not a good quality.
I also tried to put this insert into my 35 Kelly and unfortunately - no good. Insert is too bulky on the top and prevents a good view of what's inside the bag. So, I will have to spurge on another one


----------



## bibivi1

Tried again. If you need any more photos please let me know.


----------



## Sycomore

bibivi1 said:


> View attachment 3626225
> 
> Hope it helps. It is the old style insert, the less rigid one.
> It is really hard to take a photo without shadows inside the bag, so sorry if it is not a good quality.
> I also tried to put this insert into my 35 Kelly and unfortunately - no good. Insert is too bulky on the top and prevents a good view of what's inside the bag. So, I will have to spurge on another one



So kind of you thanks a lot and lovely gold Birkin by the way  
It seems the insert is quite small inside the bag, which is maybe a good thing, because I want my Birkin to get a bit floppy. My bag is new and very stiff...


----------



## bibivi1

Sycomore said:


> So kind of you thanks a lot and lovely gold Birkin by the way
> It seems the insert is quite small inside the bag, which is maybe a good thing, because I want my Birkin to get a bit floppy. My bag is new and very stiff...


Thank you  
Yes, there is space between the inset and the bag but as I use my B40 mainly for traveling I utilize it as the place for bottles. The side wall of the insert keeps bottles upright  and prevents falling/spilling. 
Congrats on your new B!


----------



## Sclim1

hi.. may i know if it's better to keep the bag inserts (from mai tai) inside the bags to keep its shape or put in the inserts only when we need to use the bags? any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## renet

Sclim1 said:


> hi.. may i know if it's better to keep the bag inserts (from mai tai) inside the bags to keep its shape or put in the inserts only when we need to use the bags? any advice would be much appreciated!


I do not take out the insert when I am not using the bags. My personal preference. [emoji4]


----------



## Sclim1

renet, thanks for sharing!   are your inserts from mai tai too? do ur inserts get out of shape?


----------



## renet

Sclim1 said:


> renet, thanks for sharing!   are your inserts from mai tai too? do ur inserts get out of shape?



Yes, from MaiTai too. Nope, they do not get out of shape so far. 
I only have one from 7RP. The rest from MaiTai.


----------



## Sclim1

Renet, thanks for your advice!


----------



## renet

Sclim1 said:


> Renet, thanks for your advice!



No problem! Enjoy your new bag and insert! [emoji4]


----------



## Nanami_S.

sweilun said:


> Look for my post! Did a review on it with a few pictures [emoji3]



Hi sweilun, would you mind sharing a picture of the OriginalClib insert inside you B40? 
I am considering to custom make one for my SB Birkin. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

renet said:


> Yes, from MaiTai too. Nope, they do not get out of shape so far.
> I only have one from 7RP. The rest from MaiTai.



*renet*, you have probably been asked this a million times on this thread ~ which insert do you prefer for a B/K, 7RP or MaiTai?
My preference is for an insert that holds its shape and right now am using D&C but need to order more. Your expertise is appreciated.


----------



## Nanami_S.

Has anyone used SENAMON before? I found it on Amazon.
They are just like Original Club but cheaper. They accept customizations as well. I think I am going to try it.


----------



## renet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *renet*, you have probably been asked this a million times on this thread ~ which insert do you prefer for a B/K, 7RP or MaiTai?
> My preference is for an insert that holds its shape and right now am using D&C but need to order more. Your expertise is appreciated.



Hi Vigee! IMO I still prefer MaiTai. In terms of materials and quality over price comparison, MaiTai's inserts are still my #1 choice!  [emoji7] I love their linens and stitchings.  They have new series of insert which provides support for our bags so it does not slouch over time. Before I put her insert in Bolide 35, it was slouching but not anymore after I put in her new insert. [emoji4][emoji122]

7RP inserts material is suede, soft and they have Hermès classic colors like orange, anemone (I specially chose this color for my K28 Sellier and it's lovely), and few other colors. 

Their insert sit comfortably and size is just right (not tight to the sides of bag which could make it difficult to put inside or take it out of bag).  As mine is Sellier, so I could not comment if 7RP inserts will help in keeping H bags shapely.

Price wise, 7RP Is pretty pricey. I paid €255 for a K28 Sellier insert. [emoji28]


----------



## YEANETT

Hi Fatcat2523 ...[emoji1313]TIA


----------



## YEANETT

fatcat2523 said:


> So I was trying to get an insert for my Evelyne TGM and ask around, most of the brands doesn't do special order. Samogra would do but their service is not customer friendly. From my friend, I have found this lady located in Taiwan. The company called is B.A.O. (Some of you may already know). Their inserts made with canvas. Their worked prefect for my TGM and even my mom got some for her. Most importantly the price was able $40ish CAD
> View attachment 3609659
> 
> Soft corner
> View attachment 3609660
> 
> Before use
> View attachment 3609662
> 
> After
> View attachment 3609664
> 
> View attachment 3609665
> 
> 
> For GP36
> View attachment 3609666
> 
> View attachment 3609667
> 
> View attachment 3609668
> 
> 
> For K32
> View attachment 3609669
> 
> View attachment 3609670



Hi Fatcat2523, would do you please share the info with me as well? I am looking for a structured organizer for my Evie! TIA!!! 

Ps: sorry for the double post ladies!


----------



## YEANETT

marnigal said:


> I recently bought one for my Evelyne GM from this seller on etsy called fieldnstar. I love it. It's light and molds to the bag without adding the weight. It's felt material. I also bought one for my bolide 31 and Kelly 32. It's interchangeable, it's good organization and keep the structures of the bags. I really love them! You can check it out.



Hello Marnigal, would you mind sharing which one you bought for your Evelyne? TIA!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

renet said:


> Hi Vigee! IMO I still prefer MaiTai. In terms of materials and quality over price comparison, MaiTai's inserts are still my #1 choice!  [emoji7] I love their linens and stitchings.  They have new series of insert which provides support for our bags so it does not slouch over time. Before I put her insert in Bolide 35, it was slouching but not anymore after I put in her new insert. [emoji4][emoji122]
> 
> 7RP inserts material is suede, soft and they have Hermès classic colors like orange, anemone (I specially chose this color for my K28 Sellier and it's lovely), and few other colors.
> 
> Their insert sit comfortably and size is just right (not tight to the sides of bag which could make it difficult to put inside or take it out of bag).  As mine is Sellier, so I could not comment if 7RP inserts will help in keeping H bags shapely.
> 
> Price wise, 7RP Is pretty pricey. I paid €255 for a K28 Sellier insert. [emoji28]



Thanks for your review *renet*, will go with the Mai-Tai inserts on my next order.


----------



## renet

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks for your review *renet*, will go with the Mai-Tai inserts on my next order.



Its my pleasure, Vigee! [emoji4]


----------



## Ici

Question for Fourbi users, which size do you use/prefer for b30?  Thanks.


----------



## littledesigner

Just want to let all Halzan 31 users know that the MaiTai Kelly 28 insert works perfectly for Halzan 31 as well.


----------



## littledesigner

littledesigner said:


> Just want to let all Halzan 31 users know that the MaiTai Kelly 28 insert works perfectly for Halzan 31 as well.


Forgot to include photo.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

littledesigner said:


> Just want to let all Halzan 31 users know that the MaiTai Kelly 28 insert works perfectly for Halzan 31 as well.



Agreed, also for information the K28 works for a 28 Jypsiere.
It is slightly narrower than the width of the Jyps, but not too much wasted space.
You could put a card case between the liner and bag if required, or a small scarf maybe.


----------



## calflu

I tried C&D and MaiTai last year based on recommendations here and I found C&D stiff and MaiTai too soft & slouchy.  Not sure if I got the old version of MaiTai but I ordered it around Jul/Aug and it became really slouchy in a few months. 

Pockets for MaiTai are so small that I can't fit my Chanel card case inside. 


I found Samorga perfect for it's not too soft nor too stiff. 

The complaints I have with Samorga is that the inserts tend to be snug fit and the right size if you keep the bags open. But I use my Pico with lock to weight down the bag and hence their insert was too big. So I ordered a custom fit B25 and it finally arrived and works perfectly


----------



## sparklelisab

Hello Friends,
I am back on mission for perfect insert and have yet to find it. I am not paying for H insert---for the Love of God---  
Does anyone have a suggestion for me?  I want a snug fitting insert for my 35 Birkins. I do not like any I have tried since they are too small and leave too much around sides.  This makes me crazy.  I like the ones that have the tiny handles for easy put in/pull out.  Any suggestiond since I would rather buy a shawl than a silk fourbi.


----------



## Julide

sparklelisab said:


> Hello Friends,
> I am back on mission for perfect insert and have yet to find it. I am not paying for H insert---for the Love of God---
> Does anyone have a suggestion for me?  I want a snug fitting insert for my 35 Birkins. I do not like any I have tried since they are too small and leave too much around sides.  This makes me crazy.  I like the ones that have the tiny handles for easy put in/pull out.  Any suggestiond since I would rather buy a shawl than a silk fourbi.




Which ones have you tried so far?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Lovely insert fans, MaiTai's B25 insert apparently works for K28 sellier - what about K32 sellier? Has anyone tried her B30 insert for that bag? Much appreciated.


----------



## odette57

QuelleFromage said:


> Lovely insert fans, MaiTai's B25 insert apparently works for K28 sellier - what about K32 sellier? Has anyone tried her B30 insert for that bag? Much appreciated.



I do have a maitai for B30 and works for my K32 sellier and my Lindy 30.


----------



## LDDChanel

fatcat2523 said:


> Yes they do. I was trying so hard to look for one for Evelyne and glad I did. Will pm you the info.


Hi Fatcat2535 - can you PM me the info as well? I tried looking them up and couldn't find anything. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ipodgirl

fatcat2523 said:


> Yes they do. I was trying so hard to look for one for Evelyne and glad I did. Will pm you the info.



Can I get the info too? Thanks so much!!


----------



## fatcat2523

LDDChanel said:


> Hi Fatcat2535 - can you PM me the info as well? I tried looking them up and couldn't find anything. Thanks in advance!





ipodgirl said:


> Can I get the info too? Thanks so much!!



I will do when I go home


----------



## Moirai

I use D&C insert in my B35. It's a perfect fit and helps with the slouch of the bag in addition to protecting the inside. My bag can stand upright without the insert but it looks better with it. Hope this helps.





Without insert ------> with insert


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Moirai said:


> I use D&C insert in my B35. It's a perfect fit and helps with the slouch of the bag in addition to protecting the inside. My bag can stand upright without the insert but it looks better with it. Hope this helps.
> View attachment 3645578
> 
> 
> View attachment 3645577
> 
> Without insert ------> with insert



Admit that I will try a MaiTai insert in the future BUT must add that D&C organizers are the closest thing to perfection that I have found for my Bs and Ks so far. 

Connie is very communicative and helpful, very easy transactions with prompt delivery.


----------



## Moirai

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Admit that I will try a MaiTai insert in the future BUT must add that D&C organizers are the closest thing to perfection that I have found for my Bs and Ks so far.
> 
> Connie is very communicative and helpful, very easy transactions with prompt delivery.


Yes, easy transaction. I bought this instead of MaiTai because I wanted a stiffer insert and not one that folded inward. I understand she has a newer version now that is stiffer.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Moirai said:


> Yes, easy transaction. I bought this instead of MaiTai because I wanted a stiffer insert and not one that folded inward. *I understand she has a newer version now that is stiffer*.



Yes, *Moirai*, have heard this intel about the new MaiTai inserts and that would prompt me to try one. I like organizers that add structure as well as efficiency and protection for my Bs and Ks.


----------



## Coco.lover

Anyone have the maitai insert for a B25 and that they actually use one B25 trying to find an insert for my B25. I have her old version for my B35 and it works just fine, gets the job done without breaking the bank.


----------



## LovEmAll

I got my bag insert for my B25 from D&C today and love it.  Here are some pics.  It is the custom made with flexible ends Size:	8.5"L x 4"W x 5"H


----------



## Hermes_lover18

LVLover said:


> For those that have a 7RP ( 7 Rue Paradis) organizer insert - Can smaller items placed in the pockets be easily retrieved? I currently use a karo has a makeup/essentials bag and I'm tried of rummaging thru it to find stuff. I'm hoping that the 7rp will allow me to organize my makeup/essentials bag in it's pockets and forgo the karo - just need to be able to easily get the stuff out of the organizer's pocket



I have been researching inserts for my B and K for ages and previously have owned a Mai Tai for my K28 but I didn't really like it as it didn't have great structure. I see that it has now been improved. I just came across Mel In Melbourne's Youtube Birkin/Kelly bag organizer comparison and loving the look of 7RP although a bit pricey. However as many of you have said it's a small amount compared to the cost of a B or K! lol Just wanted to share that there is a discount code being offered: To get 25€ off any insert input "7RPLOVESMEL" so I am going to take the plunge. Will let you know how i go but was so surprised how lightweight and structured it was from her video. Def worth watching.


----------



## liz_

Just received my MaiTai insert I personally love her inserts I think they are soft and well made. I use mostly to protect the interior in my bag.


----------



## pinkmento

Has anyone tried if Maitai B35 insert works for a Jypsiere31? I have one in Clemence leather and the bottom is sagging horribly and I would love to get some structure back into the bag. Any pics much appreciated as well!


----------



## hazefree2002

Hello, does anyone know if the 7RP B30 insert fits well in the Garden Party 30? Thanks in advance.


----------



## princessmaggie

Any recommendations for an insert for a bolide 27? Mine is swift and although very new already looks to be softening in shape.


----------



## juzluvpink

Insert experts.. I've just gotten a new-to-me B35. I'm considering between MaiTai and 7RP and would like to hear your feedback.

The leather of the bag is still ok but I believe as time goes by it will soften. I prefer my bags to have some structure but not necessarily stiff. I can accept some flex, esp on a B35.

TIA!


----------



## liz_

juzluvpink said:


> Insert experts.. I've just gotten a new-to-me B35. I'm considering between MaiTai and 7RP and would like to hear your feedback.
> 
> The leather of the bag is still ok but I believe as time goes by it will soften. I prefer my bags to have some structure but not necessarily stiff. I can accept some flex, esp on a B35.
> 
> TIA!



I personally think a 7RP would be better in a b35 if you are comfortable with the high-priced tag on it., I have a b30 and plan on getting a 7RP for it even though I did get a MaiTai for my k28. I find the pockets to be more user-friendly in The 7RP insert for the Birkins and the larger Kelly's. The MaiTai are more of a bag liner because I find the pockets difficult to use. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## sparklelisab

Julide said:


> Which ones have you tried so far?


Julide, I don't even know--bought off ebay.  I just bought a samorga and will let you know how I feel about it when it arrives.


----------



## chica727

Has anyone used Le Mobile purse organizer for B & K? I believe Michael Tonello (author of "Bringing Home the Birkin") is the creator behind it? I'd love to hear TPFers review before purchasing. TIA


----------



## MSO13

Just wanted to add some thoughts to this thread on my recent insert purchases. I received my SO Swift Birkin 30 at the end last month and knew I would want an insert for it, she had a little slouch right out of the box which I don't mind but I don't want her super floppy. I have the new version of Mai Tai in my B35 and while I still think the pockets are pretty useless, it doesn't fold over anymore so to me it's more of a liner but it's sufficient. I have 7rP for a 32 Kelly Sellier and a 35 Kelly Retourne and the fit is perfect but we all know, the price is not so friendly.  

I started by ordering the Mai Tai, friendlier price point, new design and I hoped it would be fine. It is not good for slouchy, very soft leather. It's too long for the bag, I had felt this way about her old model in my K35. It pushed the sides out even though it has no rigid elements to it.  I was bummed but I'm going to give it to a friend with a more rigid leather and see if she likes it. 

Then I ordered 7rP in Khaki. I love the color, it's a great green. The fit is excellent so while the price kills me a little, you can see it makes the bag stand up gently without any bulges. I normally store my bags with their liners in them but I won't be doing that for this one.  I'm almost finished renovating my master bed/bath and I had a cabinet built for my bags where they can all rest on their backs. I find that is best for keeping them in shape. If only I could get in shape lying down 

Photos are labeled for which insert is inside them.


----------



## juzluvpink

liz_ said:


> I personally think a 7RP would be better in a b35 if you are comfortable with the high-priced tag on it., I have a b30 and plan on getting a 7RP for it even though I did get a MaiTai for my k28. I find the pockets to be more user-friendly in The 7RP insert for the Birkins and the larger Kelly's. The MaiTai are more of a bag liner because I find the pockets difficult to use.
> Hope this helps.



I don't have any 7RP for kelly, but I have 1 7RP for B30. Agree with you 100% on the pockets. If I disregard the price, 7RP is definitely my choice. But I cannot deny that €400 is hefty!


----------



## juzluvpink

MrsOwen3 said:


> Just wanted to add some thoughts to this thread on my recent insert purchases. I received my SO Swift Birkin 30 at the end last month and knew I would want an insert for it, she had a little slouch right out of the box which I don't mind but I don't want her super floppy. I have the new version of Mai Tai in my B35 and while I still think the pockets are pretty useless, it doesn't fold over anymore so to me it's more of a liner but it's sufficient. I have 7rP for a 32 Kelly Sellier and a 35 Kelly Retourne and the fit is perfect but we all know, the price is not so friendly.
> 
> I started by ordering the Mai Tai, friendlier price point, new design and I hoped it would be fine. It is not good for slouchy, very soft leather. It's too long for the bag, I had felt this way about her old model in my K35. It pushed the sides out even though it has no rigid elements to it.  I was bummed but I'm going to give it to a friend with a more rigid leather and see if she likes it.
> 
> Then I ordered 7rP in Khaki. I love the color, it's a great green. The fit is excellent so while the price kills me a little, you can see it makes the bag stand up gently without any bulges. I normally store my bags with their liners in them but I won't be doing that for this one.  I'm almost finished renovating my master bed/bath and I had a cabinet built for my bags where they can all rest on their backs. I find that is best for keeping them in shape. If only I could get in shape lying down
> 
> Photos are labeled for which insert is inside them.
> 
> View attachment 3665529
> View attachment 3665530
> View attachment 3665531
> View attachment 3665532



I know exactly what you mean! The MaiTai K28 insert creates similar bulge so I removed it from my K28 as I'm afraid it may end up pushing the sides out over time.

I did order a bag pillow for my B35 to make sure I have it stuffed properly as I only have space for the bags to stand. Hence the insert will likely be used only when I'm using the bag.

Decisions decisions....


----------



## Julide

MrsOwen3 said:


> Just wanted to add some thoughts to this thread on my recent insert purchases. I received my SO Swift Birkin 30 at the end last month and knew I would want an insert for it, she had a little slouch right out of the box which I don't mind but I don't want her super floppy. I have the new version of Mai Tai in my B35 and while I still think the pockets are pretty useless, it doesn't fold over anymore so to me it's more of a liner but it's sufficient. I have 7rP for a 32 Kelly Sellier and a 35 Kelly Retourne and the fit is perfect but we all know, the price is not so friendly.
> 
> I started by ordering the Mai Tai, friendlier price point, new design and I hoped it would be fine. It is not good for slouchy, very soft leather. It's too long for the bag, I had felt this way about her old model in my K35. It pushed the sides out even though it has no rigid elements to it.  I was bummed but I'm going to give it to a friend with a more rigid leather and see if she likes it.
> 
> Then I ordered 7rP in Khaki. I love the color, it's a great green. The fit is excellent so while the price kills me a little, you can see it makes the bag stand up gently without any bulges. I normally store my bags with their liners in them but I won't be doing that for this one.  I'm almost finished renovating my master bed/bath and I had a cabinet built for my bags where they can all rest on their backs. I find that is best for keeping them in shape. If only I could get in shape lying down
> 
> Photos are labeled for which insert is inside them.
> 
> View attachment 3665529
> View attachment 3665530
> View attachment 3665531
> View attachment 3665532




Wow thank you for the pictures!! btw love your SO!


----------



## hazefree2002

I had the previous version of MT m K28 insert and it was too big for my K28R in box. Because the leather is stiff, it pushes the insert inwards instead and the insert collapsed. 

When MT came up with the new insert, she recommended me to get the K28 for my K32R also in box. Strangely, it worked for my K28R too this time. 

I also got the MT B30 insert for my GP30. While the pockets may not be stiff enough (only a single layer of linen for the pockets instead of the padded linen used in other parts of bag) for the pockets to be as useful, the insert is stiff enough not to collapse into a puddle.


----------



## hazefree2002

MrsOwen3 said:


> Just wanted to add some thoughts to this thread on my recent insert purchases. I received my SO Swift Birkin 30 at the end last month and knew I would want an insert for it, she had a little slouch right out of the box which I don't mind but I don't want her super floppy. I have the new version of Mai Tai in my B35 and while I still think the pockets are pretty useless, it doesn't fold over anymore so to me it's more of a liner but it's sufficient. I have 7rP for a 32 Kelly Sellier and a 35 Kelly Retourne and the fit is perfect but we all know, the price is not so friendly.
> 
> I started by ordering the Mai Tai, friendlier price point, new design and I hoped it would be fine. It is not good for slouchy, very soft leather. It's too long for the bag, I had felt this way about her old model in my K35. It pushed the sides out even though it has no rigid elements to it.  I was bummed but I'm going to give it to a friend with a more rigid leather and see if she likes it.
> 
> Then I ordered 7rP in Khaki. I love the color, it's a great green. The fit is excellent so while the price kills me a little, you can see it makes the bag stand up gently without any bulges. I normally store my bags with their liners in them but I won't be doing that for this one.  I'm almost finished renovating my master bed/bath and I had a cabinet built for my bags where they can all rest on their backs. I find that is best for keeping them in shape. If only I could get in shape lying down
> 
> Photos are labeled for which insert is inside them.
> ]



Hi Mrs Owen3, is the MT insert bigger than the 7RP one? Trying to figure out if it'll fit the GP30 too.


----------



## hazefree2002

MT K28 insert inside K28R, box



MT K28 insert inside K32R, box



7RP K32R insert inside K32R, box



MT B30 insert inside GP30

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## MSO13

hazefree2002 said:


> Hi Mrs Owen3, is the MT insert bigger than the 7RP one? Trying to figure out if it'll fit the GP30 too.



Yes, it's a few cm bigger so based on the photo you posted it wouldn't fold in on the ends much.


----------



## liz_

juzluvpink said:


> I don't have any 7RP for kelly, but I have 1 7RP for B30. Agree with you 100% on the pockets. If I disregard the price, 7RP is definitely my choice. But I cannot deny that €400 is hefty!



Here's a discount code for the 7RP only good for a few more days.,


----------



## juzluvpink

Members who uses 7RP in their B35 appreciate if you can share some pix. Thanks!


----------



## Keren16

MrsOwen3 said:


> Just wanted to add some thoughts to this thread on my recent insert purchases. I received my SO Swift Birkin 30 at the end last month and knew I would want an insert for it, she had a little slouch right out of the box which I don't mind but I don't want her super floppy. I have the new version of Mai Tai in my B35 and while I still think the pockets are pretty useless, it doesn't fold over anymore so to me it's more of a liner but it's sufficient. I have 7rP for a 32 Kelly Sellier and a 35 Kelly Retourne and the fit is perfect but we all know, the price is not so friendly.
> 
> I started by ordering the Mai Tai, friendlier price point, new design and I hoped it would be fine. It is not good for slouchy, very soft leather. It's too long for the bag, I had felt this way about her old model in my K35. It pushed the sides out even though it has no rigid elements to it.  I was bummed but I'm going to give it to a friend with a more rigid leather and see if she likes it.
> 
> Then I ordered 7rP in Khaki. I love the color, it's a great green. The fit is excellent so while the price kills me a little, you can see it makes the bag stand up gently without any bulges. I normally store my bags with their liners in them but I won't be doing that for this one.  I'm almost finished renovating my master bed/bath and I had a cabinet built for my bags where they can all rest on their backs. I find that is best for keeping them in shape. If only I could get in shape lying down
> 
> Photos are labeled for which insert is inside them.
> 
> View attachment 3665529
> View attachment 3665530
> View attachment 3665531
> View attachment 3665532



I want to be sure I understand your observations-
(Please correct me if I am wrong)

I have Chèvre K35 Retourne & originally bought the Mai Tai first release.  The updated version came out.  I bought that one.  
Chèvre can slouch.  I want more structure to my bag.
From your experience with 7RP, do you think it will help more so than the MT ? (I understand it's just your opinion [emoji4])


----------



## MSO13

Keren16 said:


> I want to be sure I understand your observations-
> (Please correct me if I am wrong)
> 
> I have Chèvre K35 Retourne & originally bought the Mai Tai first release.  The updated version came out.  I bought that one.
> Chèvre can slouch.  I want more structure to my bag.
> From your experience with 7RP, do you think it will help more so than the MT ? (I understand it's just your opinion [emoji4])



Yes, if you don't mind the price. I think the 7rP inserts fit the Kelly better. Hope this helps!


----------



## dharma

Such helpful reviews @MrsOwen3 and @hazefree2002, thank you!
I would like to splurge on a 7rp for my smaller Kellys. I have a sellier and a retourne but would rather not purchase two inserts. Has anyone used the 28sellier 7rp in their 28 retourne? I would love photos if possible. Thank you so much!


----------



## MSO13

dharma said:


> Such helpful reviews @MrsOwen3 and @hazefree2002, thank you!
> I would like to splurge on a 7rp for my smaller Kellys. I have a sellier and a retourne but would rather not purchase two inserts. Has anyone used the 28sellier 7rp in their 28 retourne? I would love photos if possible. Thank you so much!


 
that would be totally fine I think, the sellier will be a little looser in the retourne but not by too much!


----------



## Keren16

MrsOwen3 said:


> Yes, if you don't mind the price. I think the 7rP inserts fit the Kelly better. Hope this helps!



Thank you!  It does help as I value your opinion


----------



## Dluvch

Does anyone whom use the 7rp bag insert find that it has a smell to it?


----------



## Marisa1

Does anyone use an insert in an evelyne tpm? Looking for something more to add a pop of color and secondarily to keep the interior clean.


----------



## HGT

Hi ladies, love to share this with you gals.  I MADE MY OWN INSERTS!!! These are inspired by Hermes SOs.  I don't have any SOs yet, but a girl can dream, right?


----------



## Springroll

fatcat2523 said:


> So I was trying to get an insert for my Evelyne TGM and ask around, most of the brands doesn't do special order. Samogra would do but their service is not customer friendly. From my friend, I have found this lady located in Taiwan. The company called is B.A.O. (Some of you may already know). Their inserts made with canvas. Their worked prefect for my TGM and even my mom got some for her. Most importantly the price was able $40ish CAD
> View attachment 3609659
> 
> Soft corner
> View attachment 3609660
> 
> Before use
> View attachment 3609662
> 
> After
> View attachment 3609664
> 
> View attachment 3609665
> 
> 
> For GP36
> View attachment 3609666
> 
> View attachment 3609667
> 
> View attachment 3609668
> 
> 
> For K32
> View attachment 3609669
> 
> View attachment 3609670



Hi FatCat - could you possibly PM me the contact information for this B.A.O?  I'd like to order one for my Evelyne and I can't seem to find them on the internet!    Thank you!!


----------



## Nanami_S.

HGT said:


> View attachment 3694448
> View attachment 3694449
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, love to share this with you gals.  I MADE MY OWN INSERTS!!! These are inspired by Hermes SOs.  I don't have any SOs yet, but a girl can dream, right?



Wow!! You are good!! I was trying to make one myself, but I gave up after reading several patterns. Great job.


----------



## HGT

Nanami_S. said:


> Wow!! You are good!! I was trying to make one myself, but I gave up after reading several patterns. Great job.



Thank YOU!! I am so proud of myself too!!! [emoji173]️[emoji1317]


----------



## cavalla

Dira said:


> Does anyone whom use the 7rp bag insert find that it has a smell to it?



Mine does. And I can smell it mixed with the leather smell as soon as I open the bag. Mine is still fairly new so not sure if it will fade eventually.


----------



## SPlovesluxe

I am looking for a good bag insert for my Halzan 31. Has anybody purchased a liner for it?
Thank you


----------



## juzluvpink

I'm not quite loving my MaiTai B35 insert. Not sure if I'm just being too fussy. Even though with the firmer construction I still feel that it's too "soft" that at times the front panel of the birkin will cave in, causing the insert to fold inwards.

Maybe it is because my B35 is relatively empty? I don't really want to stuff my bag full since the bag is heavy.



View attachment 3697579

Goldie riding on passenger seat. If I don't mention you will probably think I am not using any insert. But in actual fact, I am using MaiTai insert.



It looks perfectly fine when I'm carrying it though.

What should I do? Am I being too critical and fussy?


----------



## Dluvch

cavalla said:


> Mine does. And I can smell it mixed with the leather smell as soon as I open the bag. Mine is still fairly new so not sure if it will fade eventually.


I thought I was crazy.  Thank you for confirming.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

juzluvpink said:


> I'm not quite loving my MaiTai B35 insert. Not sure if I'm just being too fussy. Even though with the firmer construction I still feel that it's too "soft" that at times the front panel of the birkin will cave in, causing the insert to fold inwards.
> 
> Maybe it is because my B35 is relatively empty? I don't really want to stuff my bag full since the bag is heavy.
> 
> View attachment 3697573
> 
> View attachment 3697579
> 
> Goldie riding on passenger seat. If I don't mention you will probably think I am not using any insert. But in actual fact, I am using MaiTai insert.
> 
> View attachment 3697576
> 
> It looks perfectly fine when I'm carrying it though.
> 
> What should I do? Am I being too critical and fussy?


From what I understand, she made the insert to HELP KEEP THE SHAPE but not be so stiff as to be able to "unslouch" an already starting to slouch bag. I think in your case, the size of the bag is the reason you're not entirely satisfied with the stiffness of the bag insert. I'm just guessing of course bc I don't have a 35.
I recently purchased her insert as well. But mine is for a B25 in swift. I'm VERY happy with the insert but keep in mind... my bag is new... and it's small so the insert really helps keep the swift standing up....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

juzluvpink said:


> I'm not quite loving my MaiTai B35 insert. Not sure if I'm just being too fussy. Even though with the firmer construction I still feel that it's too "soft" that at times the front panel of the birkin will cave in, causing the insert to fold inwards.
> 
> Maybe it is because my B35 is relatively empty? I don't really want to stuff my bag full since the bag is heavy.
> 
> View attachment 3697573
> 
> View attachment 3697579
> 
> Goldie riding on passenger seat. If I don't mention you will probably think I am not using any insert. But in actual fact, I am using MaiTai insert.
> 
> View attachment 3697576
> 
> It looks perfectly fine when I'm carrying it though.
> 
> What should I do? Am I being too critical and fussy?


 I do think it looks empty, not slouchy... and
I think it looks awesome worn!!! In your case, maybe you need a stiffer, taller inert?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

HGT said:


> View attachment 3694448
> View attachment 3694449
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, love to share this with you gals.  I MADE MY OWN INSERTS!!! These are inspired by Hermes SOs.  I don't have any SOs yet, but a girl can dream, right?


This is awesome!! I love the idea that you make them bicolor!!!! do you have a website??? If so, send me a PM!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrsOwen3 said:


> Just wanted to add some thoughts to this thread on my recent insert purchases. I received my SO Swift Birkin 30 at the end last month and knew I would want an insert for it, she had a little slouch right out of the box which I don't mind but I don't want her super floppy. I have the new version of Mai Tai in my B35 and while I still think the pockets are pretty useless, it doesn't fold over anymore so to me it's more of a liner but it's sufficient. I have 7rP for a 32 Kelly Sellier and a 35 Kelly Retourne and the fit is perfect but we all know, the price is not so friendly.
> 
> I started by ordering the Mai Tai, friendlier price point, new design and I hoped it would be fine. It is not good for slouchy, very soft leather. It's too long for the bag, I had felt this way about her old model in my K35. It pushed the sides out even though it has no rigid elements to it.  I was bummed but I'm going to give it to a friend with a more rigid leather and see if she likes it.
> 
> Then I ordered 7rP in Khaki. I love the color, it's a great green. The fit is excellent so while the price kills me a little, you can see it makes the bag stand up gently without any bulges. I normally store my bags with their liners in them but I won't be doing that for this one.  I'm almost finished renovating my master bed/bath and I had a cabinet built for my bags where they can all rest on their backs. I find that is best for keeping them in shape. If only I could get in shape lying down
> 
> Photos are labeled for which insert is inside them.
> 
> View attachment 3665529
> View attachment 3665530
> View attachment 3665531
> View attachment 3665532


Wow! GREAT review!! Thx for the pics! I think I'll bight the bullet and get the 7rP for my chevre SO B30. You're the best thanks again!


----------



## QuelleFromage

juzluvpink said:


> I'm not quite loving my MaiTai B35 insert. Not sure if I'm just being too fussy. Even though with the firmer construction I still feel that it's too "soft" that at times the front panel of the birkin will cave in, causing the insert to fold inwards.
> 
> Maybe it is because my B35 is relatively empty? I don't really want to stuff my bag full since the bag is heavy.
> 
> View attachment 3697573
> 
> View attachment 3697579
> 
> Goldie riding on passenger seat. If I don't mention you will probably think I am not using any insert. But in actual fact, I am using MaiTai insert.
> 
> View attachment 3697576
> 
> It looks perfectly fine when I'm carrying it though.
> 
> What should I do? Am I being too critical and fussy?


I think your bag looks great. MaiTai makes her inserts specifically not to mark or press the bag's interior. A B35 in Swift, Togo, or Clemence is going to be relaxed - if you want it completely straight, as IF says, you will need a taller, more stiff insert.
Personally I like the B35 a little soft so it is easier to carry over the shoulder


----------



## juzluvpink

Thanks @Israeli_Flava and @QuelleFromage for your feedback. 

Frankly I do not know what I want exactly (omg). I definitely do not want my B35 to be stiff like a tower. I agree a B35 should have some slouch (tho there is no way I can carry it over the shoulder). But as I place my bag behind my table in the office, if the liner is not strong enough to support the bag, I'm afraid the construction of the bag will slouch even faster.

Now that 7RP has a discount code, I wonder if I shd just bite the bullet and order it.


----------



## christina86

7RP has a €25 off discount code for Mother's Day. Code is MOTHERSDAY2017. 

I got my 7RP insert a couple weeks ago and like it so far. It had a faint smell when I first got it but it's gone now. I wish I got a different color because my BZ Kelly and blue insert clash. It's ok because no one sees the interior but me. I ordered the color without much thought so that's on me. Too bad they don't have a feature on their website where they digitally show what the color of the insert will look like in your color Hermes bag. 

A big Happy Mother's Day to all the moms on tpf!


----------



## odette57

juzluvpink said:


> I'm not quite loving my MaiTai B35 insert. Not sure if I'm just being too fussy. Even though with the firmer construction I still feel that it's too "soft" that at times the front panel of the birkin will cave in, causing the insert to fold inwards.
> 
> Maybe it is because my B35 is relatively empty? I don't really want to stuff my bag full since the bag is heavy.
> 
> View attachment 3697573
> 
> View attachment 3697579
> 
> Goldie riding on passenger seat. If I don't mention you will probably think I am not using any insert. But in actual fact, I am using MaiTai insert.
> 
> View attachment 3697576
> 
> It looks perfectly fine when I'm carrying it though.
> 
> What should I do? Am I being too critical and fussy?



You can also check out Divide and Conquer in Etsy if you would like some shape. I have both maitai  and divide and conquer. I use the d&c for my swift toolbox since I want it to keep its shape. Get the one with flexible ends so that it doesn't dent your purse. I use maitai  for my bags that I only want interior protection.


----------



## Dluvch

christina86 said:


> 7RP has a €25 off discount code for Mother's Day. Code is MOTHERSDAY2017.
> 
> I got my 7RP insert a couple weeks ago and like it so far. It had a faint smell when I first got it but it's gone now. I wish I got a different color because my BZ Kelly and blue insert clash. It's ok because no one sees the interior but me. I ordered the color without much thought so that's on me. Too bad they don't have a feature on their website where they digitally show what the color of the insert will look like in your color Hermes bag.
> 
> A big Happy Mother's Day to all the moms on tpf!


Yes my smell is faint now too. I do love the insert.  It feels so lush.


----------



## Keren16

I recently received the 7RP insert for my Chèvre K35. I have the Mai Tai old & new versions for the bag also. Since Chèvre can slouch, I decided to try the 7RP insert from Mrs. Owen's recommendation a few posts earlier.  I find there is a difference in the appearance of the bag.  Subtle but definitely more structured (Thanks Mrs O[emoji8]). I know 7RP is more expensive than the Mai Tai inserts.  My reasoning to buy the 7RP is the bag is expensive & not to compromise on something functional that may have a positive effect.
I bought a Togo B30 a few weeks ago.  Since I need an insert (I'm obsessive about certain things), I decided to buy a Mai Tai for that bag.  It is new & I do not feel the need for added structure yet


----------



## nicole0612

HGT said:


> View attachment 3694448
> View attachment 3694449
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, love to share this with you gals.  I MADE MY OWN INSERTS!!! These are inspired by Hermes SOs.  I don't have any SOs yet, but a girl can dream, right?



This is very impressive! Good for you!


----------



## HGT

nicole0612 said:


> This is very impressive! Good for you!



Thank you my dear! I am thinking to put it on Etsy! LOL!


----------



## sundaymorningrain

Quick question for those of you who have the 7RP insert and a B30 - I've seen a ton of photos of the insert in the bag, but in all cases, it looks like people fill up the side pockets of the insert (along the gussets) with stuff so the birkin would likely not close.  I likely wont be carrying as much (and frankly want the bag to have a triangle shaped side profile, rather than rectangular, but without the front and back caving in).  Are the sides of the 7RP insert soft / would they fold easily if I tried to close the birkin?


----------



## OrangeGraphite

aimee* said:


> Quick question for those of you who have the 7RP insert and a B30 - I've seen a ton of photos of the insert in the bag, but in all cases, it looks like people fill up the side pockets of the insert (along the gussets) with stuff so the birkin would likely not close.  I likely wont be carrying as much (and frankly want the bag to have a triangle shaped side profile, rather than rectangular, but without the front and back caving in).  Are the sides of the 7RP insert soft / would they fold easily if I tried to close the birkin?



I just got a 7RP for my new B, and I love it.  There should not be any issue with closing B with the insert in (fyi, the insert is triangle-shaped).  The insert is far more malleable than the airbags my B came with, and I have no issue closing her up with those stuffed back in


----------



## ouija board

tsavoritestar said:


> I just got a 7RP for my new B, and I love it.  There should not be any issue with closing B with the insert in (fyi, the insert is triangle-shaped).  The insert is far more malleable than the airbags my B came with, and I have no issue closing her up with those stuffed back in



Good to know that it's triangular and malleable, since in the photos, it looks very square on the ends. 

I currently stick with my tried and true Chameleon insert because it's inexpensive enough to buy sight unseen (and easy to return or exchange). I'm not sure I'm brave enough to try out an expensive or custom made insert purchased online. But the nice thing about this thread is that one can piece together a lot of good information to help with one's online purchase. I'm tempted by the 7RP if there is one that fits a 32cm HAC.


----------



## OrangeGraphite

ouija board said:


> Good to know that it's triangular and malleable, since in the photos, it looks very square on the ends.
> 
> I currently stick with my tried and true Chameleon insert because it's inexpensive enough to buy sight unseen (and easy to return or exchange). I'm not sure I'm brave enough to try out an expensive or custom made insert purchased online. But the nice thing about this thread is that one can piece together a lot of good information to help with one's online purchase. I'm tempted by the 7RP if there is one that fits a 32cm HAC.



They've got one for a HAC 32! I just spotted it on their site--must be new, as I don't remember seeing it before.  You can still take advantage of the mother's day code if you want one (MOTHERSDAY2017)  

If you haven't seen it yet, here's a review from featherfactor that I found helpful in deciding which insert to get: http://www.featherfactor.com/2016/08/review-hermes-bag-inserts.html
Although hers is for a kelly, you can see from the pics that the insert narrows in at the top.


----------



## ouija board

tsavoritestar said:


> They've got one for a HAC 32! I just spotted it on their site--must be new, as I don't remember seeing it before.  You can still take advantage of the mother's day code if you want one (MOTHERSDAY2017)
> 
> If you haven't seen it yet, here's a review from featherfactor that I found helpful in deciding which insert to get: http://www.featherfactor.com/2016/08/review-hermes-bag-inserts.html
> Although hers is for a kelly, you can see from the pics that the insert narrows in at the top.



Thanks for the heads up! It wasn't there the last time I checked.


----------



## kat99

tsavoritestar said:


> They've got one for a HAC 32! I just spotted it on their site--must be new, as I don't remember seeing it before.  You can still take advantage of the mother's day code if you want one (MOTHERSDAY2017)
> 
> If you haven't seen it yet, here's a review from featherfactor that I found helpful in deciding which insert to get: http://www.featherfactor.com/2016/08/review-hermes-bag-inserts.html
> Although hers is for a kelly, you can see from the pics that the insert narrows in at the top.



Thanks so much for the link! I'm glad the review was helpful 



ouija board said:


> Thanks for the heads up! It wasn't there the last time I checked.



I just got the new insert for my HAC and I really recommend it! I'll try to post photos and a review soon, but just wanted to let you know now in case you were ordering for the code .


----------



## tod

tsavoritestar said:


> They've got one for a HAC 32! I just spotted it on their site--must be new, as I don't remember seeing it before.  You can still take advantage of the mother's day code if you want one (MOTHERSDAY2017)
> 
> If you haven't seen it yet, here's a review from featherfactor that I found helpful in deciding which insert to get: http://www.featherfactor.com/2016/08/review-hermes-bag-inserts.html
> Although hers is for a kelly, you can see from the pics that the insert narrows in at the top.



Thanks for posting this! Maitai has since updated her inserts and are now more structured than the old version. Kat's review was for the old version I believe.


----------



## OrangeGraphite

kat99 said:


> Thanks so much for the link! I'm glad the review was helpful



Ahh didn't realize you were on tpf (although I probably should have assumed lol).  I love your blog!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

SPlovesluxe said:


> I am looking for a good bag insert for my Halzan 31. Has anybody purchased a liner for it?
> Thank you


Hi, I use the MaiTai K28 new style in my Halzan.
Hope that helps.


----------



## SPlovesluxe

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi, I use the MaiTai K28 new style in my Halzan.
> Hope that helps.



Thank you! I was planning on getting the bolide 21 but it seems a bit too wide for the halzan. The k28 should work better. Thank you


----------



## kat99

I just put up some photos of my HAC + 7RP insert and wanted to share since I know some had questions about it.







I'm very happy with this insert - actually to my knowledge 7RP is the only brand which makes a specific HAC insert, this is a little taller than the Birkin ones to accomodate for the extra height. The color is Etoupe.

A quick pic of how nicely it fits inside:






I hope this helps anyone looking for an HAC insert...now I'm waiting for a Bolide one.


----------



## hclubfan

I just came home from a trip to NY,  and I brought my 31 cm Halzan with me.  I wanted to make sure my wallet was secure, because I was going to be in very crowded areas.  While this isn't an insert at all, I thought I would share that my flat Celine pouch fit perfectly inside my Halzan, and inside the pouch I was able to fit my silk'in wallet, my bebop and a few other items.


----------



## odette57

princessmaggie said:


> Any recommendations for an insert for a bolide 27? Mine is swift and although very new already looks to be softening in shape.



Hi @princessmaggie , did you figure out what is the best insert for your bolide 27?  I just bought one and am trying to find out what insert to use.  Thanks!


----------



## princessmaggie

odette57 said:


> Hi @princessmaggie , did you figure out what is the best insert for your bolide 27?  I just bought one and am trying to find out what insert to use.  Thanks!



Hi! I didn't & I still need one! Couldn't see any of Mai tai's that worked for this size. I must recommence my search so let's stay in touch on this!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Question: do any of you insert ladies use the insert with the B straps closed? I tried my MaiTai in my Togo B25 with the straps closed and it seemed like the insert was just about to push the bag out a bit. I don't like to carry with straps open so I'm not using my insert, I suppose I can wait until it starts to slouch?


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Question: do any of you insert ladies use the insert with the B straps closed? I tried my MaiTai in my Togo B25 with the straps closed and it seemed like the insert was just about to push the bag out a bit. I don't like to carry with straps open so I'm not using my insert, I suppose I can wait until it starts to slouch?



I keep my straps closed on my bags to prevent slouch and I use Mai tai inserts. I haven't noticed them pushing the sides of the bag out, but as you know I like larger bags so I have a lot of empty space in my bag. It's not very full.


----------



## nicole0612

BBC said:


> Question: do any of you insert ladies use the insert with the B straps closed? I tried my MaiTai in my Togo B25 with the straps closed and it seemed like the insert was just about to push the bag out a bit. I don't like to carry with straps open so I'm not using my insert, I suppose I can wait until it starts to slouch?



I was literally just about to buy one of these. Good to know


----------



## MSO13

BBC said:


> Question: do any of you insert ladies use the insert with the B straps closed? I tried my MaiTai in my Togo B25 with the straps closed and it seemed like the insert was just about to push the bag out a bit. I don't like to carry with straps open so I'm not using my insert, I suppose I can wait until it starts to slouch?



You can see my thoughts on the latest Mai Tai in Swift bags here

I think her insert though well made is a bit too big for the bag and yes, if you close up the straps on a softer bag I could see it pushing out the bag.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> You can see my thoughts on the latest Mai Tai in Swift bags here
> 
> I think her insert though well made is a bit too big for the bag and yes, if you close up the straps on a softer bag I could see it pushing out the bag.



BBC said that her bag was Togo. Do you think it's the type of leather or the size of the bag? I have mai tai inserts for my Togo b35, k35, k32 and k32 sellier and I haven't noticed this at all.


----------



## MSO13

Pocketbook Pup said:


> BBC said that her bag was Togo. Do you think it's the type of leather or the size of the bag? I have mai tai inserts for my Togo b35, k35, k32 and k32 sellier and I haven't noticed this at all.



I realized it wasn't her swift bag after I posted but I still think the Mai Tai measurement is off, I gave it to a friend and it was too big for her Box B30. I have one in my B35 Barenia but that was a preloved, slouchy bag already so I didn't notice the issue but I did on this latest purchase.  The Mai Tai I reviewed recently was her new design but I had the same experience with my K35 insert in the old design. I think they're just a bit too long for the bag and if the bag has slouch, it pushes the batwings out if you know what I mean. I do think the new design (and the old) are nicely made and a fair price, I think it's about matching the right insert for each bag though. 

Also, as H bags are handmade I'm sure the measurements vary. There's a few threads where bags differ up to 2cm so no insert is going to be perfect for every single bag.


----------



## EmileH

MrsOwen3 said:


> I realized it wasn't her swift bag after I posted but I still think the Mai Tai measurement is off, I gave it to a friend and it was too big for her Box B30. I have one in my B35 Barenia but that was a preloved, slouchy bag already so I didn't notice the issue but I did on this latest purchase.  The Mai Tai I reviewed recently was her new design but I had the same experience with my K35 insert in the old design. I think they're just a bit too long for the bag and if the bag has slouch, it pushes the batwings out if you know what I mean. I do think the new design (and the old) are nicely made and a fair price, I think it's about matching the right insert for each bag though.
> 
> Also, as H bags are handmade I'm sure the measurements vary. There's a few threads where bags differ up to 2cm so no insert is going to be perfect for every single bag.



Interesting. I'll have to keep paying attention to mine. So far so good.


----------



## QuelleFromage

MaiTai B35 insert is still working well in my B35s barenia and very slouchy Togo. Interestingly although the "MaiTai 2.0" is more structured, it is easier to close the Birkin. This insert still falls inward if not much is in it, but I really like it. I really only want a bag liner with a few pockets - my main interest is protecting the bag from keys, press marks, etc., as well as feeling better if I put a pen or water bottle in my bag. 
Interesting note: my SM was checking out my most recent SO and he said "which insert is that?" It was MaiTai K28 in a K32 sellier (works fine btw). He knew all about MaiTai and was a huge fan. I didn't even get a Fourbi speech


----------



## partialtopink

Looking for an insert for my new Etoupe Tadelakt B35. The most important feature I'm looking for in an insert is to maintain structure to the bag & avoid slouch. Which would you consider for this leather - Mai Tai or 7RP? Cost is not really a concern. I just want the best fitting insert for my particular need.

I do own a D&C with flexible ends for my Clemence B35, but it seems people were having issues with denting of their bags. Also, I do not see it offered on the Etsy website anymore. Was it discontinued?

Do I need to be more careful in selecting an insert for a Tadelakt Birkin vs. a Clemence Birkin?


----------



## liz_

I like my Mai Tai for my K28 I purchased it 2 months ago so I just ordered a Mai Tai for my B30 and she changed the colors I'm really loving them. I just couldn't bring myself to pay $400 for the 7/RP insert. Here's a pic showing the new colors if anyone is interested


----------



## sundaymorningrain

MrsOwen3 said:


> I realized it wasn't her swift bag after I posted but I still think the Mai Tai measurement is off, I gave it to a friend and it was too big for her Box B30. I have one in my B35 Barenia but that was a preloved, slouchy bag already so I didn't notice the issue but I did on this latest purchase.  The Mai Tai I reviewed recently was her new design but I had the same experience with my K35 insert in the old design. I think they're just a bit too long for the bag and if the bag has slouch, it pushes the batwings out if you know what I mean. I do think the new design (and the old) are nicely made and a fair price, I think it's about matching the right insert for each bag though.
> 
> Also, as H bags are handmade I'm sure the measurements vary. There's a few threads where bags differ up to 2cm so no insert is going to be perfect for every single bag.


I just received my b30 insert from Maitai - it was packaged very well and is well made but have to agree with you on the sizing - it was too long for my b30 (in togo) and very noticeably pushes out the sides.  I'll post pictures here later this week for reference.  It sounds like the 7RP might leave marks on the interior from the corners so I'm a little scared to try that one since its a much more expensive item to not be able to return...


----------



## QuelleFromage

pinkchampagne said:


> Looking for an insert for my new Etoupe Tadelakt B35. The most important feature I'm looking for in an insert is to maintain structure to the bag & avoid slouch. Which would you consider for this leather - Mai Tai or 7RP? Cost is not really a concern. I just want the best fitting insert for my particular need.
> 
> I do own a D&C with flexible ends for my Clemence B35, but it seems people were having issues with denting of their bags. Also, I do not see it offered on the Etsy website anymore. Was it discontinued?
> 
> Do I need to be more careful in selecting an insert for a Tadelakt Birkin vs. a Clemence Birkin?


I would treat Tadelakt as a hybrid of Barenia and Box. I had a Tadelakt Kelly and it didn't have slouch, but a B35 might soften after a while. The interior of Tadelakt is still chèvre, at least in my bag, so I would have the exact same concerns about interior press marks and denting that I would in a Clemence or Togo bag. Also, because Tadelakt is smooth, structured, and finished, a sharp "poke" from inside could cause a permanent mark that would be more visible than on pebbled leather.
My MaiTai B35 insert fits perfectly and does not push out the sides. 

I don't have a 7RP insert but I am very comfortable with MaiTai in terms of the insert being soft and not leaving marks.


----------



## cavalla

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi, I use the MaiTai K28 new style in my Halzan.
> Hope that helps.



Didn't know there are inserts for Halzan too! Thanks for the info.


----------



## partialtopink

QuelleFromage said:


> I would treat Tadelakt as a hybrid of Barenia and Box. I had a Tadelakt Kelly and it didn't have slouch, but a B35 might soften after a while. The interior of Tadelakt is still chèvre, at least in my bag, so I would have the exact same concerns about interior press marks and denting that I would in a Clemence or Togo bag. Also, because Tadelakt is smooth, structured, and finished, a sharp "poke" from inside could cause a permanent mark that would be more visible than on pebbled leather.
> My MaiTai B35 insert fits perfectly and does not push out the sides.
> 
> I don't have a 7RP insert but I am very comfortable with MaiTai in terms of the insert being soft and not leaving marks.



Thank you, QuelleFromage for all of your input. What a cute username, btw! I will research the inserts a bit more & let you know what I decide. D&C is definitely out of the equation now.

One last question, do you ladies store your Bs and Ks with the insert or without? I'm going to put my Prunoir Clemence B away for the summer, but I'd like to know the best way to store it. Do you use the inflated packing material it came with?


----------



## QuelleFromage

pinkchampagne said:


> Thank you, QuelleFromage for all of your input. What a cute username, btw! I will research the inserts a bit more & let you know what I decide. D&C is definitely out of the equation now.
> 
> One last question, do you ladies store your Bs and Ks with the insert or without? I'm going to put my Prunoir Clemence B away for the summer, but I'd like to know the best way to store it. Do you use the inflated packing material it came with?


There's a thread on this but I store either with the packing material or a bag pillow. So jealous you have Prunoir, I love that color!


----------



## partialtopink

QuelleFromage said:


> There's a thread on this but I store either with the packing material or a bag pillow. So jealous you have Prunoir, I love that color!



Thank you! It was my first born and a treasure for all time. It's truly a chameleon - some days it looks black, brown, deep purple, or navy! Thank you for your tips. I'll try the bag pillow.


----------



## liz_

QuelleFromage said:


> There's a thread on this but I store either with the packing material or a bag pillow. So jealous you have Prunoir, I love that color!



Off topic but does the pillow help keep the shape? Where did you get yours? Thank you


----------



## Light2018

A local consignment shop, Duet Consignment Boutique, in Livingston, NJ, just started carrying these bag inserts. I got the large for my vintage Victoria II and it makes a big difference in the shape of the bag. The insert is made by Bag a Vie. It was reasonably priced at $38 for the large (it came in three sizes) and looks well made.


----------



## QuelleFromage

liz_ said:


> Off topic but does the pillow help keep the shape? Where did you get yours? Thank you


There are two sellers on eBay, pursepillows and sharyl1115 - I have pillows from the former and am about to try the latter as I need a second B35 pillow. I think these were discussed in the bag storage thread  that said, anything soft that's color- and acid-free should do the trick as long as you rotate things out. I mainly worry about shape in my Kellys as I like slouch in other H bags. But all my bags are stuffed and wrapped in some way and stored either on their backs or standing depending on shape. I do NOT leave the organizers in the bags - they have their own shelf- although if I am using a bag a lot it may stay standing up on my desk at home with a MaiTai inside for a few days.


----------



## liz_

QuelleFromage said:


> There are two sellers on eBay, pursepillows and sharyl1115 - I have pillows from the former and am about to try the latter as I need a second B35 pillow. I think these were discussed in the bag storage thread  that said, anything soft that's color- and acid-free should do the trick as long as you rotate things out. I mainly worry about shape in my Kellys as I like slouch in other H bags. But all my bags are stuffed and wrapped in some way and stored either on their backs or standing depending on shape. I do NOT leave the organizers in the bags - they have their own shelf- although if I am using a bag a lot it may stay standing up on my desk at home with a MaiTai inside for a few days.



Thank you for the detailed response, I have been keeping my MaiTai insert inside my Kelly so I will get a pillow and not store it with the insert inside.


----------



## renet

Just curious if anyone bought bag inserts a Lindy 30? If so, can the bag still can fold like a fortune cookie with the insert inside?  Thanks for any input in advance.


----------



## QuelleFromage

liz_ said:


> Thank you for the detailed response, I have been keeping my MaiTai insert inside my Kelly so I will get a pillow and not store it with the insert inside.


I doubt the MaiTai insert would hurt the bag, but they're not ideal if you store the bag on its back


----------



## odette57

renet said:


> Just curious if anyone bought bag inserts a Lindy 30? If so, can the bag still can fold like a fortune cookie with the insert inside?  Thanks for any input in advance.


I am using the maitai for B30 for my L30. It is the older maitai though and it still folds like how it's supposed to. The insert kind of folds alongside it.


----------



## juzluvpink

odette57 said:


> I am using the maitai for B30 for my L30. It is the older maitai though and it still folds like how it's supposed to. The insert kind of folds alongside it.



I'm doing the same, old version MaiTai B30 insert in my Lindy.


----------



## renet

odette57 said:


> I am using the maitai for B30 for my L30. It is the older maitai though and it still folds like how it's supposed to. The insert kind of folds alongside it.





juzluvpink said:


> I'm doing the same, old version MaiTai B30 insert in my Lindy.



Thank you so much for both of your replies. Hmm...now I think MaiTai has the newer version of inserts.  [emoji848]


----------



## PursePassionLV

HGT said:


> View attachment 3694448
> View attachment 3694449
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, love to share this with you gals.  I MADE MY OWN INSERTS!!! These are inspired by Hermes SOs.  I don't have any SOs yet, but a girl can dream, right?



That is some talent!


----------



## liz_

Received my MaiTai insert today.,


----------



## HGT

PursePassionLV said:


> That is some talent!



Thanks so much PursePassionLV!


----------



## CharmyPoo

Can anyone tell me the measurements of the 7RP or MaiTai organizers for a Kelly 28?  I tried finding it in this thread but it's too long


----------



## *MJ*

liz_ said:


> Received my MaiTai insert today.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721317
> View attachment 3721318
> View attachment 3721319



Very nice! Is your bag B30 with the MaiTai insert for b30?


----------



## liz_

*MJ* said:


> Very nice! Is your bag B30 with the MaiTai insert for b30?



Thank you, Yes it is.


----------



## Keren16

QuelleFromage said:


> There are two sellers on eBay, pursepillows and sharyl1115 - I have pillows from the former and am about to try the latter as I need a second B35 pillow. I think these were discussed in the bag storage thread  that said, anything soft that's color- and acid-free should do the trick as long as you rotate things out. I mainly worry about shape in my Kellys as I like slouch in other H bags. But all my bags are stuffed and wrapped in some way and stored either on their backs or standing depending on shape. I do NOT leave the organizers in the bags - they have their own shelf- although if I am using a bag a lot it may stay standing up on my desk at home with a MaiTai inside for a few days.



Thank you for the recommendations!  I will try pursepillows to begin & look for your fb  about sharyl1115.  I presently keep my inserts (Maitai or 7RP) in the bags when I store them.  What is your reasoning not to?  
My H SA told me to store my bags on their back when not in use (gravity).  Seems reasonable!


----------



## candiesgirl408

Just ordered an insert from Divide and Conquer for my B30! Will post pics when I have it. 

Connie from C&D said she would make the top less stiff and more malleable so it won't push against my bag! I love her inserts with the stiff wipe bottom for easy clean up of... dog hair [emoji30] so I'll let you know how it works on my B30!


----------



## bunnieangel

Surprisingly my Maitai insert arrived to me (Canada) quite quickly. The insert was packaged nicely with those plastic air bags and the insert was inside its own dustbag. Inside the insert was a nicely rolled up tissue paper "sausage" to hold the shape of the insert.

I have the 2.0 version so it's supposed to be the sturdier/stiffer version of the two. However at first glance/touch... It's pretty flimsy in my opinion. So I'm not sure how much flimsier was the first version.

As for fit, I think it fits quite nicely without pushing into the bag or lots of extra space between the insert and the bag.

For reference, my insert is in the colour Bleu Marine/Natural for the Birkin 35. I usually would have gone for the Gris colour but decided against it as I think the colour contrast between Bleu Marine/Natural and my Rouge Granet would be nice.

I store my Birkin standing up with the insert and the "sausage"  inside. It doesn't appear to be overstuffed. The "sausage" adds extra support for the bag.

Even though the Maitai is a much more affordable insert than the 7rp insert... It's still not a very cheap insert in price. I believe I paid approximately $150 CAD (shipping included) At this price point I still would have expected a tad better in quality. The first thing I did was put my cellphone in one of the pockets and instantly the pocket flopped down. I did also try with a card holder wallet and that seemed to be a bit better. The middle portion was completely empty when I tried this and perhaps the cellphone might have held up better if I had a few items in the middle portion to act as a "wall".

The maitai insert can only be dry cleaned whereas the 7rp can be washed in the machine. Honestly I don't think I would bother with dry cleaning even if it got dirty. I don't think I would spend that kind of money to get it dry cleaned every time it got dirty. However if the Maitai insert could be washed at home in the machine... Washing it everytime it got dirty would not be a problem.

Overall, the Maitai insert is quite nice. I really like the quilted look. The material feels a bit rough but it's not bad. However for its price, I would have preferred it to be a tad bit sturdier. (perhaps this will be done in 3.0 version) I think the Maitai insert works well if you're just looking to protect the inside of your bag.

I see why others have said to just purchase a 7rp from the start and not to bother with other brands. Other brands just doesn't meet expectations. Perhaps one day I can justify the price of a and purchase one.


----------



## juzluvpink

bunnieangel said:


> Surprisingly my Maitai insert arrived to me (Canada) quite quickly. The insert was packaged nicely with those plastic air bags and the insert was inside its own dustbag. Inside the insert was a nicely rolled up tissue paper "sausage" to hold the shape of the insert.
> 
> I have the 2.0 version so it's supposed to be the sturdier/stiffer version of the two. However at first glance/touch... It's pretty flimsy in my opinion. So I'm not sure how much flimsier was the first version.
> 
> As for fit, I think it fits quite nicely without pushing into the bag or lots of extra space between the insert and the bag.
> 
> For reference, my insert is in the colour Bleu Marine/Natural for the Birkin 35. I usually would have gone for the Gris colour but decided against it as I think the colour contrast between Bleu Marine/Natural and my Rouge Granet would be nice.
> 
> I store my Birkin standing up with the insert and the "sausage"  inside. It doesn't appear to be overstuffed. The "sausage" adds extra support for the bag.
> 
> Even though the Maitai is a much more affordable insert than the 7rp insert... It's still not a very cheap insert in price. I believe I paid approximately $150 CAD (shipping included) At this price point I still would have expected a tad better in quality. The first thing I did was put my cellphone in one of the pockets and instantly the pocket flopped down. I did also try with a card holder wallet and that seemed to be a bit better. The middle portion was completely empty when I tried this and perhaps the cellphone might have held up better if I had a few items in the middle portion to act as a "wall".
> 
> The maitai insert can only be dry cleaned whereas the 7rp can be washed in the machine. Honestly I don't think I would bother with dry cleaning even if it got dirty. I don't think I would spend that kind of money to get it dry cleaned every time it got dirty. However if the Maitai insert could be washed at home in the machine... Washing it everytime it got dirty would not be a problem.
> 
> Overall, the Maitai insert is quite nice. I really like the quilted look. The material feels a bit rough but it's not bad. However for its price, I would have preferred it to be a tad bit sturdier. (perhaps this will be done in 3.0 version) I think the Maitai insert works well if you're just looking to protect the inside of your bag.
> 
> I see why others have said to just purchase a 7rp from the start and not to bother with other brands. Other brands just doesn't meet expectations. Perhaps one day I can justify the price of a and purchase one.



Lovely contrast.

I think MaiTai, being a softer insert (at least when compared to 7RP) is more suitable in a smaller bag. In a B35 (which I have), the insert doesn't have sufficient firmness to support things inside the pockets. What I do with mine is to leave the pockets empty, all my items lay flat in the main section. At least it prevents the "walls" of the insert from flopping inwards.

Hope that helps!


----------



## EmileH

juzluvpink said:


> Lovely contrast.
> 
> I think MaiTai, being a softer insert (at least when compared to 7RP) is more suitable in a smaller bag. In a B35 (which I have), the insert doesn't have sufficient firmness to support things inside the pockets. What I do with mine is to leave the pockets empty, all my items lay flat in the main section. At least it prevents the "walls" of the insert from flopping inwards.
> 
> Hope that helps!



I like larger bags. I have mostly k35 and b35. I use Mai tai inserts in all of them and I keep the pockets filled with my essentials. I don't have any problems with them flopping in. I keep my wallet keys and phone in the center portion. I don't use small leather goods because the pockets hold things securely for me. If you are putting things into SLGs first then into the pockets perhaps it's too heavy for the side pockets?


----------



## juzluvpink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I like larger bags. I have mostly k35 and b35. I use Mai tai inserts in all of them and I keep the pockets filled with my essentials. I don't have any problems with them flopping in. I keep my wallet keys and phone in the center portion. I don't use small leather goods because the pockets hold things securely for me. If you are putting things into SLGs first then into the pockets perhaps it's too heavy for the side pockets?





Not sure if this helps. I put my staff pass (which is not in the bag), lipgloss/balm, LV key pouch and car key into the pockets. I tried putting my calvi in the pocket as well. Although it doesn't flop down completely, it will cause the insert to lean inwards so I decided to have the calvi inside the main compartment.


----------



## EmileH

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3737267
> 
> Not sure if this helps. I put my staff pass (which is not in the bag), lipgloss/balm, LV key pouch and car key into the pockets. I tried putting my calvi in the pocket as well. Although it doesn't flop down completely, it will cause the insert to lean inwards so I decided to have the calvi inside the main compartment.



I think that's the issue. At one point I think Mai tai had a note on her website that said the pockets were not intended for heavier items. I think the pockets are intended to hold things securely without the need for small leather goods. Here is my b35 today. You can see that I keep Kleenex, a phone charger, my lipstick, also an extra pair of contacts, Tylenol, a mini notebook and pen and a mini hand cream in the pockets. My sunglasses wallet keys and phone go on the center. There is no flopping and I can find everything easily. I don't use SLGs. If I did I agree that I would put them in the center.


----------



## BagLady164

I have tried them all in terms of type (I think), Mai Tai, Samorga, Hermes, Baginizer, a variety of others. My favorite by a landslide also happens to be the least expensive, "Divide and Conquer" on Etsy.  Multiple options, waterproof bottom, lightest weight, gives bags the best structure especially over time.  I have old togo and clemence Birkins that I can store standing up and having them look new because of these inserts.  They cost around $50 for B35s.


----------



## partialtopink

BagLady164 said:


> I have tried them all in terms of type (I think), Mai Tai, Samorga, Hermes, Baginizer, a variety of others. My favorite by a landslide also happens to be the least expensive, "Divide and Conquer" on Etsy.  Multiple options, waterproof bottom, lightest weight, gives bags the best structure especially over time.  I have old togo and clemence Birkins that I can store standing up and having them look new because of these inserts.  They cost around $50 for B35s.



I agree, although the price was closer to $70 for me. I ordered a 7RP and was not impressed. While it's beautifully made, it acts as a liner and barely fits my new B35. It moves around with 4 inches of gap within it. My D&C checks all the boxes for me. It provides structure, organization, and it's affordable. You can contact Connie and she'll make you a custom organizer.


----------



## Coconuts40

BagLady164 said:


> I have tried them all in terms of type (I think), Mai Tai, Samorga, Hermes, Baginizer, a variety of others. My favorite by a landslide also happens to be the least expensive, "Divide and Conquer" on Etsy.  Multiple options, waterproof bottom, lightest weight, gives bags the best structure especially over time.  I have old togo and clemence Birkins that I can store standing up and having them look new because of these inserts.  They cost around $50 for B35s.





pinkchampagne said:


> I agree, although the price was closer to $70 for me. I ordered a 7RP and was not impressed. While it's beautifully made, it acts as a liner and barely fits my new B35. It moves around with 4 inches of gap within it. My D&C checks all the boxes for me. It provides structure, organization, and it's affordable. You can contact Connie and she'll make you a custom organizer.



Would you ladies be able to include the link to Divide and Conquer on Etsy? I tried to find them but somehow I cannot. I am trying to find an insert for my K35. Thank you.


----------



## llviolet

Check out these two inserts, they are amazing! The [Neverfull organizer][/https://www.etsy.com/listing/517168750/baginbag-purse-organizer-bag-shaper-for] has a zipper and [Speedy organizer] [/https://www.etsy.com/listing/530953825/baginbag-purse-organizer-bag-shaper-for]has removable middle part.


----------



## partialtopink

Coconuts40 said:


> Would you ladies be able to include the link to Divide and Conquer on Etsy? I tried to find them but somehow I cannot. I am trying to find an insert for my K35. Thank you.



Connie stopped listing her B inserts because some people were having issues with the insert being stiff and denting up their bags. I had no issues, but I also never close my Birkin. A Kelly bag might be different. If you send her a message on Etsy, she'll let you know the measurements. I got mine with flexible ends.


----------



## Coconuts40

pinkchampagne said:


> Connie stopped listing her B inserts because some people were having issues with the insert being stiff and denting up their bags. I had no issues, but I also never close my Birkin. A Kelly bag might be different. If you send her a message on Etsy, she'll let you know the measurements. I got mine with flexible ends.



Thank you!


----------



## JLH13

Check out Muji for bag inserts. They have a few styles in a range of colours too.


----------



## ipodgirl

jaidi13 said:


> Check out Muji for bag inserts. They have a few styles in a range of colours too.



Ooo thanks!! I love Muji products in general. Can't wait to check it out.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Anyone uses a Maitai 25 insert for their birkin 30?


----------



## KLCHRIS

Any recommendations for bag inserts for  Constance mini? TIA


----------



## eter69nity

any recommendations on inserts for B40 togo?? got a link? (tia)


----------



## BagLady164

pinkchampagne said:


> Connie stopped listing her B inserts because some people were having issues with the insert being stiff and denting up their bags. I had no issues, but I also never close my Birkin. A Kelly bag might be different. If you send her a message on Etsy, she'll let you know the measurements. I got mine with flexible ends.


I think she still lists or is listing them again.  The website is NOT intuitive.  The first time took me a while to navigate, especially dealing with the handles and color.   Just get the loose fit, flexible ends and you will love them.  You can easily close the bag or not, whichever you like to do, they easily shape to the bag.  I use them in croc, chevre, togo and clemence.  I have stored my Bs upright, with these inserts, a Bag-a-Vie large pillow, i.e., not cinched and I could sell them marked as  "pristine".


----------



## BagLady164

Coconuts40 said:


> Would you ladies be able to include the link to Divide and Conquer on Etsy? I tried to find them but somehow I cannot. I am trying to find an insert for my K35. Thank you.


I can't really add a link because of the way Etsy works.  But, if you go to Etsy.com, then search for Divide and Conquer purse inserts it will bring you right to it.  it's not the easiest website to use but everything else about the product is great, especially the owner, Connie.


----------



## lvmagj

Is there a current 7rp gift code? Does anyone have the actual dimensions of the insert for the b35? Thanks!


----------



## BagLady164

lvmagj said:


> Is there a current 7rp gift code? Does anyone have the actual dimensions of the insert for the b35? Thanks!


If you mean for the Divide and Conquer, they are 12"x5.75"x6"H.  That is the loose fit with flexible ends.  Hope that helps.


----------



## lvmagj

No, I am asking about the 7rp. D&C  clearly states dimensions on her listings,  7rp does not disclose the info for some reason. I ended up ordering a 7rp today for my new b35 so maybe I will post an in depth review with some really good photos. Hopefully it will help someone.


----------



## BagLady164

lvmagj said:


> No, I am asking about the 7rp. D&C  clearly states dimensions on her listings,  7rp does not disclose the info for some reason. I ended up ordering a 7rp today for my new b35 so maybe I will post an in depth review with some really good photos. Hopefully it will help someone.


Ah...got it.  I always order the same one now after ordering the regular fit first and finding it too tight for comfort.


----------



## lvmagj

I do LOVE D&C for my LV's and Goyard though!!! She makes a great product!


----------



## BagLady164

She does.  Now I have to check out the 7rp myself.  Uh oh.


----------



## lvmagj

I have this B35, clemence leather, cafe color. The glazing/trim is black. I'm wondering what 7rp insert color you all think is best. FYI, I am a neutral person and not wanting one of the bright blue or pink colors. I originally thought the graphite, but now wondering if I should chose the lighter greyish-taupe colors. Any advice is appreciated!!


----------



## Aelfaerie

I'd go with the lighter colors as I think it makes it easier to find things in your bag. However, it will show dirt more easily, so that's the tradeoff.


----------



## odette57

I would do the purple or the orange one so that it is easier to see.  That way, you know up to where the insert is in the bag and stop filling it up until there.
I had an insert before that is the same color as the purse and I did scratch some part because I thought what I'm putting in the bag is still in the insert.  Goodluck!


----------



## smallfry

Firstly, your bag is GORGEOUS!  I think I would go with the one that is at the lowest point of the circle in the image, the Etoupe.


----------



## Susie Tunes

lvmagj said:


> I have this B35, clemence leather, cafe color. The glazing/trim is black. I'm wondering what 7rp insert color you all think is best. FYI, I am a neutral person and not wanting one of the bright blue or pink colors. I originally thought the graphite, but now wondering if I should chose the lighter greyish-taupe colors. Any advice is appreciated!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3761219
> View attachment 3761220
> View attachment 3761221
> View attachment 3761223
> View attachment 3761225



Your Birkin is a beautiful colour [emoji7] I'd probably go for the Étoupe insert.


----------



## QuelleFromage

lvmagj said:


> I have this B35, clemence leather, cafe color. The glazing/trim is black. I'm wondering what 7rp insert color you all think is best. FYI, I am a neutral person and not wanting one of the bright blue or pink colors. I originally thought the graphite, but now wondering if I should chose the lighter greyish-taupe colors. Any advice is appreciated!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3761219
> View attachment 3761220
> View attachment 3761221
> View attachment 3761223
> View attachment 3761225


Oooh love Cafe!! I would still go dark, like the graphite. I don't have a problem seeing the things in a dark insert and I like a dark insert in a dark bag. The dark green would also be nice.


----------



## partialtopink

QuelleFromage said:


> Oooh love Cafe!! I would still go dark, like the graphite. I don't have a problem seeing the things in a dark insert and I like a dark insert in a dark bag. The dark green would also be nice.



I agree. I like my inserts to match as closely as possible. Would go with the darkest color


----------



## lvmagj

thanks everyone!!!! xoxoxo


----------



## Aileenlnbh

I need help - where can I get a really good insert for Birkin 40?


----------



## purple.belle

A really good insert will be 7rp, very high quality but very pricey too: 
https://7rueparadis.com/


----------



## oohshinythings

7RP and Maitai don't make inserts for B40 though


----------



## purple.belle

oohshinythings said:


> 7RP and Maitai don't make inserts for B40 though


Oops didn't notice that but might be an option to emain them for custom make it for B40 perhaps?


----------



## oohshinythings

purple.belle said:


> Oops didn't notice that but might be an option to emain them for custom make it for B40 perhaps?


I think a few of us have tried that to no avail, but maybe if more people ask for them it will happen!


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

Thanks for all the recs here for the D&C!  Ordered one for my slouching VdG B30.  Never really felt the need for an insert, but not a fan of the slouch.  Reading here I see that perhaps using an insert from the outset would have prevented (or at least slowed...) the slouching.  Better late than never.


----------



## partialtopink

Mme. de la Paix said:


> Thanks for all the recs here for the D&C!  Ordered one for my slouching VdG B30.  Never really felt the need for an insert, but not a fan of the slouch.  Reading here I see that perhaps using an insert from the outset would have prevented (or at least slowed...) the slouching.  Better late than never.



I think you'll love it. IMHO, Connie's inserts are the best. I actually returned my $400 7RP because it did nothing for my bag. D&C customer for life.


----------



## Meta

princessmaggie said:


> Hi! I didn't & I still need one! Couldn't see any of Mai tai's that worked for this size. I must recommence my search so let's stay in touch on this!


Just curious if you found an insert for your Bolide 27 yet?


----------



## ice75

Hi ladies can I check what bag insert you are using for your bolide 31? I'm thinking of getting MaiTai insert for my bolide 31 but will like to gather some reviews before I purchase. Thank you for your sharing


----------



## juzluvpink

Hi, anyone tried using MaiTai B30 (version 2) insert inside K35? Does it fit? Thanks!


----------



## EmileH

juzluvpink said:


> Hi, anyone tried using MaiTai B30 (version 2) insert inside K35? Does it fit? Thanks!



Hi I find that her inserts work best when you use the right size to conform to the shape of the bag. Here is a b30 versus k35 insert. There is quite a difference


----------



## juzluvpink

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi I find that her inserts work best when you use the right size to conform to the shape of the bag. Here is a b30 versus k35 insert. There is quite a difference
> 
> View attachment 3807824



Thanks Pocketbook Pup. What is the depth of the K35 insert? Thanks.


----------



## EmileH

juzluvpink said:


> Thanks Pocketbook Pup. What is the depth of the K35 insert? Thanks.



Sorry I'm not at home but Mai tai's website has dimensions.


----------



## kathydep

Unable to get into MaiTai’s website. Kept getting message that safari is unable to access server. Anyone having same issues?


----------



## odette57

weN84 said:


> Just curious if you found an insert for your Bolide 27 yet?



Hi @weN84 I was asking @princessmaggie about that insert originally and I found one albeit really nothing fancy.  I'm still searching for a better insert for a Bo27 but for now I am using a purse-to-go in small size from amazon.  I reversed it inside so that the velcro is inside and doesn't touch any leather.


----------



## seasounds

kathydep said:


> Unable to get into MaiTai’s website. Kept getting message that safari is unable to access server. Anyone having same issues?


I didn't have any trouble this morning (about 8 am US Eastern time).


----------



## Meta

odette57 said:


> Hi @weN84 I was asking @princessmaggie about that insert originally and I found one albeit really nothing fancy.  I'm still searching for a better insert for a Bo27 but for now I am using a purse-to-go in small size from amazon.  I reversed it inside so that the velcro is inside and doesn't touch any leather.


Thank you very much for sharing!  May I ask if your Bolide 27 is in Epsom or Swift?


----------



## odette57

weN84 said:


> Thank you very much for sharing!  May I ask if your Bolide 27 is in Epsom or Swift?


Mine's swift.


----------



## Kitty S.

Not sure if this has been mentioned before or not, but it may be of interest to some that small size Fourbi fits well in halzan 31. I use it to protect the inside of my barenia halzan


----------



## juzluvpink

Kitty S. said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned before or not, but it may be of interest to some that small size Fourbi fits well in halzan 31. I use it to protect the inside of my barenia halzan



I do find the Fourbi20 very useful. It goes into B25, K28, Evelyne 29, Halzan 31 and I recently realized it fits nicely into Chanel Jumbo (single flap) too. Lol.

I use it occasionally in my B30 as well and I will put my iPad behind the fourbi. I’m considering getting a Fourbi25 but wonder if it is as useful as Fourbi20 [emoji848]


----------



## Kfoorya2

Does anyone use anything for their kelly cut clutches? I know it is pretty small to fit an insert but I was just wondering if anyone of you lovely ladies has an idea. I just want to protect the inside part


----------



## nicole0612

Kfoorya2 said:


> Does anyone use anything for their kelly cut clutches? I know it is pretty small to fit an insert but I was just wondering if anyone of you lovely ladies has an idea. I just want to protect the inside part



Sometime I put a slim makeup pouch inside or a scarf to protect the interior.


----------



## Kitty S.

juzluvpink said:


> I do find the Fourbi20 very useful. It goes into B25, K28, Evelyne 29, Halzan 31 and I recently realized it fits nicely into Chanel Jumbo (single flap) too. Lol.
> 
> I use it occasionally in my B30 as well and I will put my iPad behind the fourbi. I’m considering getting a Fourbi25 but wonder if it is as useful as Fourbi20 [emoji848]


Fourbi25 fits into K32, B30 and L30 well. I started out with the D&C insert for K32 (the more structured version) thinking it’d keep my K in shape better so it doesn’t flop. Then I discovered the hard top made a line on my bag... it is less obvious on my B, but but more pronounced on the K due to the nature of the bag design (the necessity of closing the top of the bag, which puts pressure on the top of the bag insert, which then pushes bag onto the bag, hence the line...). Before this happened I thought it was crazy to invest in Fourbi. Now after using Fourbi to transfer from bag to bag effortlessly for years, I consider it the best dollar per use H item I own


----------



## juzluvpink

Kitty S. said:


> Fourbi25 fits into K32, B30 and L30 well. I started out with the D&C insert for K32 (the more structured version) thinking it’d keep my K in shape better so it doesn’t flop. Then I discovered the hard top made a line on my bag... it is less obvious on my B, but but more pronounced on the K due to the nature of the bag design (the necessity of closing the top of the bag, which puts pressure on the top of the bag insert, which then pushes bag onto the bag, hence the line...). Before this happened I thought it was crazy to invest in Fourbi. Now after using Fourbi to transfer from bag to bag effortlessly for years, I consider it the best dollar per use H item I own



Sounds wonderful. I no longer owns a L30 but I do have 2 B30s and 1 K32. Currently I am using maitai insert (v1) for my K32 and have 1 B30 7RP. I used to own so many inserts! But I have slowly been reducing them ever since I started using Fourbi20.


----------



## tonkamama

MaiTai is producing an insert specifically just for the Lindy size 26  should be available on her websit in two weeks.


----------



## LVLover

For those with the hermes Fourbi in silk: 
1. Does the insert flop in when the pockets have stuff in them- I.e: lipstick, compact, keys etc. 
2. Is it easy to access and remove items from the pockets?


----------



## tannfran

LVLover said:


> For those with the hermes Fourbi in silk:
> 1. Does the insert flop in when the pockets have stuff in them- I.e: lipstick, compact, keys etc.
> 2. Is it easy to access and remove items from the pockets?



No pocket flopping.  Very easy access.  My favorite insert!


----------



## juzluvpink

tannfran said:


> No pocket flopping.  Very easy access.  My favorite insert!



I concur.


----------



## Dawn72

Which insert do you like using in your T26? 

I’m a little puzzled by the size. The T26 has a square base, but the D&C insert for this bag has a rectangular base. 

I prefer MaiTai inserts but they don’t make one for T26. But if the inside is not square, MaiTai has the Picotin 26 insert I could use instead of from D&C.

If you use an insert in your T26, could you clarify? Thanks ever so much [emoji813]️


----------



## QuelleFromage

I use a D&C TB26 insert and it is basically square. It's a great insert, but my bag is Swift so I don't leave it in the bag longterm. 
This post should go to the insert thread


----------



## Dawn72

QuelleFromage said:


> I use a D&C TB26 insert and it is basically square. It's a great insert, but my bag is Swift so I don't leave it in the bag longterm.
> This post should go to the insert thread



What is the downside of leaving the insert in the Swift bag for long? Thank you for sharing[emoji4]


----------



## thelilachour

I really like the vegan leather liners from Original Club on etsy. The faux material is super thin, stiff, easy to clean, and lightweight, also holds any spills if they occur from soaking through. I have one for a B30, now may get a custom one for Victoria 35, although their B35 size would probably fit.


----------



## Julide

*Hi!!* * Adding to the list!!*


*Birkin 40*
For Organization: MaiTai 35, Samorga B 40. Original Club felt
For Structure:  Samorga B 40, Original Club felt

*Birkin 35*
For Organization: Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF, MaiTai 35, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus jumbo, PurseN M, D&C 12.5 x 6.25 x 6H, Clover Sac Emma 28, Tinatamar VIP, Samorga 35B, 7RP for B35, @luxe_byni
For Structure:  Purse to go Large, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', Chameleon Structured Extra Large, D&C 12.5 x 6.25 x 6H, 7RP for B35, @luxe_byni

*Birkin 30*
For Organization: Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag PM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, Med. size Baginizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Mai Tai B30, Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case, Samorga 30, 7RP for B30, @luxe_byni for B35< Original Club
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, D&C 10.5 (l) x 5 (h) x 5.25 (w), Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case, 7RP for B30, @luxe_byni for B35

*Birkin 25*
For Organization: Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer, 7RP for B25, D&C 8.5” x 4” x 5” , Fourbi 20
For Structure:  D&C XS regular width organizer, 7RP for B25, D&C 8.5” x 4” x 5”, Fourbi 20 

*HAC 36*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*HAC 32*
For Organization: Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN, 7RP
For Structure:  D&C 11.5"L x 5.25"W x 6"H., 7RP

*HAC 28*
For Organization: Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
For Structure:   Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H

*Bolide 37/35*
For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Bolide 31*
For Organization: Fouri bag SM, Mai Tai B31
For Structure: 

*Bolide 27*
For Organization: Purse to Go
For Structure: 

*Web II*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Marwari PM*
For Organization: D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom, Piccollage
For Structure:   D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom

*Marwari GM*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Constance:*
For Organization: Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Jypsiere 31*
For Organization: Fourbi
For Structure:
*
Jypsiere 28*
For Organization: Fourbi, Purse To Go 28, Mai Tai Kelly 28
For Structure: 

*Lindy 34*
For Organization: Fourbi GM, Purse To Go Jumbo
For Structure:  D&C 12.5 (l) x 5.5 (w) x 5 (h)

*Lindy 30*
For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size, BABCIM 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H, D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5'', Clover Sac Emma 22, Fourbi GM, Mai Tai B30, Fourbi25, Mai Tai Birkin 30
For Structure:  D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5'', Clover Sac Emma 22, Fourbi25

*Lindy 26*
For Organization: Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM, Mai Tai for B25
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 37*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 40*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 35*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay PM*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Picotin TGM*
For Organization: Purseket LRG
For Structure: 

*Picotin GM*
For Organization: Purseket Med,
For Structure: 

*Picotin MM*
For Organization:VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin
For Structure:  D&C 7 (l) x 5.5 (w) x 5 (h)

*Picotin PM*
For Organization: Small Chameleon UN, Samorga, Mai Tai Picotin PM
For Structure: 

*Victoria*
For Organization: Mai Tai 35 B, Bag A Vie
For Structure: 

*Victoria Elan*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Double Sens*
For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7'', Mai Tai B35
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''

*Garden Party 36*
For Organization: Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H,  Purse to go extra jumbo size, Mait Tai for B35, B.A.O.
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H, Chamelon Inserts Extra Large Measures 12"L x 6"W x 7"H,  Purse to go extra jumbo size,

*Garden Party*
For Organization: Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6, MaiTai 35, Mai Tai Birkin 30
For Structure: Mai Tai Birkin 30

*Garden Party TPM*
For Organization: VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)
For Structure: 

*Evelyne GM*
For Organization: Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med, Chameleon Tall and Narrow, LRG Fourbi
For Structure:  Chameleon Tall and Narrow

*Evelyne MM*
For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace, Fourbi20
For Structure: 

*Evelyne PM*
For Organization: VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN, Purse To Go, Fourbi PM, PurseN M, Tintamar VIP 1, Tapp C., D&C, Nike Studio 2.0, Piccollage
For Structure:  Purse to go Lrg, PurseN M, LV toiletry pouch 26, Tapp C., D&C 9.5'' x 2.5'' x 7''

*Evelyne TGM:*
For Organization: B.A.O.
For Structure: B.A.O.

 T be continued....


----------



## Julide

*Plume Elan*
For Organization: Chameleon SM
For Structure: 

*Plume 28*
For Organization: Chameleon Med
For Structure: 47thHeaven 9.5"L x 3.5"W x 5.5"H or 9"L x 3"W x 5"H

*Plume 32*
For Organization: Fouri bag LG
For Structure: 

*Whitebus*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Market*
For Organization: D&C custom oval 5"
For Structure: D&C custom oval 5"

*Vespa*
For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN)
For Structure: 

*Trim 31*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Trim 35*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Trim 38:*
For Organization: Tall and Narrow Chameleon (S)
For Structure: Tall and Narrow Chameleon (S)

*Massai*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai Cut 40*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai Cut 32*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Kelly 40*
For Organization: LRG Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Kelly 35*
For Organization: SM Muji, D&C 12.5" x 4.75" x 5"H, 7RP for K35, Mai Tai 30B
For Structure: D&C 12.5" x 4.75" x 5"H, 7RP for K35

*Kelly 32*
For Organization: Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H, PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi GM, Fourbi PM, for 32 sellier D&C 28 cm Kelly insert, PurseN M, Mai Tai K32, Mai Tai K28 for Sellier, @luxe_byni for K32 Sellier, B.A.O., Mai Tai Birkin 30 (S), Fourbi 25
For Structure: D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H

*Kelly 28*
For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM, Design and Decor K28, 7RP for K28, Mai Tai for B25, Fourbi 20
For Structure: Design and Decor K28, 7RP for K28

*Kelly 25*
For Organization: 7RP for Kelly 25 Retourne, Tohubohu M
For Structure:  7RP for Kelly 25 Retourne, Tohubohu M

*Berline Mini*
For Organization: Chameleon SM UN
For Structure: 

*Toolbox 26*
For Organization: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H, 47thHeaven 9.5" L x 6.5" W x 5" H., Taobao, @luxe_byni
For Structure: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H, 47thHeaven 9.5" L x 6.5" W x 5" H., @luxe_byni

*Toolbox 20*
For Organization: D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H. Mai Tai Picotin MM insert, @luxe_byni
For Structure: D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H, @luxe_byni

*SO Kelly 26*
For Organization: Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case
For Structure: D&C Oval, Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case

*SO Kelly 22*
For Organization:
For Structure: D&C Oval

*Dalvy*
For Organization: Mai Tai B31
For Structure: Mai Tai B31


*Hazlan 31*
For Organization: Mai Tai Kelly 28, flat Celine pouch, Small Fourbi
For Structure: 




*To all who have contributed!! Let me know if I have missed anything or something else needs to be added to the list!*


----------



## Julide

Thank you again for contributing to this list!! I do have one request, if you recommend an insert could you also state if the recommendation is for organization or for structure or for both? It helps me make the list more complete!!

Also I am still looking for an insert for my Paris Bombay 37, Garden party ( for structure), and my bolide 35/37 if anyone has any information I would be very thankful!!


----------



## OrangeGraphite

tonkamama said:


> MaiTai is producing an insert specifically just for the Lindy size 26  should be available on her websit in two weeks.



Hi tonkamama--have you heard any updates on the MaiTai Lindy 26 organizer? I still haven't found anything that works for mine, and have been eagerly checking her site  Thanks!


----------



## tonkamama

tsavoritestar said:


> Hi tonkamama--have you heard any updates on the MaiTai Lindy 26 organizer? I still haven't found anything that works for mine, and have been eagerly checking her site  Thanks!


Not yet dear but I emailed her to let me know once it’s up on her site for sale.  I can’t wait to get one of her insert for my new Lindy 26


----------



## odette57

Dawn72 said:


> What is the downside of leaving the insert in the Swift bag for long? Thank you for sharing[emoji4]



I also use a D&G for my T26 swift and I leave it inside with my toolbox stored upright with handles up too.  I guess it depends on how the insert fits because some can be too snug or a little loose.  Mine is not to snug and it doesn't cause any fold or marks.  You have to see the insert you will get and judge if you can leave it in or not.


----------



## Onthego

Julide said:


> *Plume Elan*
> For Organization: Chameleon SM
> For Structure:
> 
> *Plume 28*
> For Organization: Chameleon Med
> For Structure: 47thHeaven 9.5"L x 3.5"W x 5.5"H or 9"L x 3"W x 5"H
> 
> *Plume 32*
> For Organization: Fouri bag LG
> For Structure:
> 
> *Whitebus*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Market*
> For Organization: D&C custom oval 5"
> For Structure: D&C custom oval 5"
> 
> *Vespa*
> For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN)
> For Structure:
> 
> *Trim 31*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Trim 35*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Trim 38:*
> For Organization: Tall and Narrow Chameleon (S)
> For Structure: Tall and Narrow Chameleon (S)
> 
> *Massai*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Massai Cut 40*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Massai Cut 32*
> For Organization:
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 40*
> For Organization: LRG Chameleon
> For Structure:
> 
> *Kelly 35*
> For Organization: SM Muji, D&C 12.5" x 4.75" x 5"H, 7RP for K35, Mai Tai 30B
> For Structure: D&C 12.5" x 4.75" x 5"H, 7RP for K35
> 
> *Kelly 32*
> For Organization: Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H, PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi GM, Fourbi PM, for 32 sellier D&C 28 cm Kelly insert, PurseN M, Mai Tai K32, Mai Tai K28 for Sellier, @luxe_byni for K32 Sellier, B.A.O., Mai Tai Birkin 30 (S), Fourbi 25
> For Structure: D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H
> 
> *Kelly 28*
> For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM, Design and Decor K28, 7RP for K28, Mai Tai for B25, Fourbi 20
> For Structure: Design and Decor K28, 7RP for K28
> 
> *Kelly 25*
> For Organization: 7RP for Kelly 25 Retourne, Tohubohu M
> For Structure:  7RP for Kelly 25 Retourne, Tohubohu M
> 
> *Berline Mini*
> For Organization: Chameleon SM UN
> For Structure:
> 
> *Toolbox 26*
> For Organization: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H, 47thHeaven 9.5" L x 6.5" W x 5" H., Taobao, @luxe_byni
> For Structure: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H, 47thHeaven 9.5" L x 6.5" W x 5" H., @luxe_byni
> 
> *Toolbox 20*
> For Organization: D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H. Mai Tai Picotin MM insert, @luxe_byni
> For Structure: D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H, @luxe_byni
> 
> *SO Kelly 26*
> For Organization: Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case
> For Structure: D&C Oval, Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case
> 
> *SO Kelly 22*
> For Organization:
> For Structure: D&C Oval
> 
> *Dalvy*
> For Organization: Mai Tai B31
> For Structure: Mai Tai B31
> 
> 
> *Hazlan 31*
> For Organization: Mai Tai Kelly 28, flat Celine pouch, Small Fourbi
> For Structure:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *To all who have contributed!! Let me know if I have missed anything or something else needs to be added to the list!*


Such a great list. Thank you. I did get a B25 7RP for my K28 Sellier and it fits perfect. Is it my imagination or are the 7RP not as tall as the Maitai and D & C? Think that helps with not seeing a line from the outside of the bag when the insert is inside. But I only have the 7RP for my K28 epsom sellier and since it is so much more structured a line wouldnt form anyway.


----------



## LuxuryBagAdicted<3

Hi everyone 
I ordered an organizer for my birkin 30 from 7RP and it arrived today.
I was looking for a special organizer. I dont like felt. I wanted something with higher quality and not cheap because its an expensive bag.
Here my unboxing


----------



## LuxuryBagAdicted<3

The organizer is very well packed.
The material is alcantara. Some may now this from car seats.
It feels so soft and doesnt damage leather.


----------



## LuxuryBagAdicted<3

It is puffy and not heavy at all.
It feels great. And the material is water resistant!
I live the shape! It is perfectly made for the shape of the birkin. You can see this on the sides, perfect match and the same shape of the bag!!
The height is perfect too! You have easy access to the zip back pocket in the birkin
	

		
			
		

		
	







I paid 330,-euro
I had a code to get 20,-euro discount
The regular price is 350,-euro

You can wash it if it gets dirty 

Its definitely worth it!!
I am happy and recommend this to all birkin lovers and users!

The price is high but the quality is amazing

Thank you for letting me share  [emoji4][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## azukitea

LuxuryBagAdicted:heart: said:


> It is puffy and not heavy at all.
> It feels great. And the material is water resistant!
> I live the shape! It is perfectly made for the shape of the birkin. You can see this on the sides, perfect match and the same shape of the bag!!
> The height is perfect too! You have easy access to the zip back pocket in the birkin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3879568
> View attachment 3879569
> View attachment 3879570
> View attachment 3879571
> View attachment 3879572
> 
> I paid 330,-euro
> I had a code to get 20,-euro discount
> The regular price is 350,-euro
> 
> You can wash it if it gets dirty
> 
> Its definitely worth it!!
> I am happy and recommend this to all birkin lovers and users!
> 
> The price is high but the quality is amazing
> 
> Thank you for letting me share  [emoji4][emoji254][emoji254]



thanks for sharing this, i love the materials 
does this insert give support to a slouchy birkin? ie  helps the birkin to stand up
how does it compare to MT inserts in teerms of support?


----------



## LuxuryBagAdicted<3

Hi azukitae[emoji4]
of course the 7RP organizers help to hold the shape of your bag!!
The organizer is soft and puffy but also has a strong shape but not stiff!!

With MT organizers I unfortunately have no experience.. so I can not tell you which one is better.

Today I had a question abiut the organizer and sent an email to 7RP and I got my answer 3 hours later. They are nice and helpfull.

I think alcantara is the better material. Wateresistant, soft and light and it doesnt damage anything.

I dont know the shapes of the MT organizers but as I said already, 7RP does the organizers completely perfect fit of the bag, the whole shape of the organizer is the same shape as a birkin or kelly is.

I dont have a slouchy birkin.
You have to try it if the organizer helps to put the shape up again of a slouchy one..
I think you can order order one and put it inside and try it out if it helps, if you dont like it you might be able to send it back
But I would ask the 7RP team directly per email [emoji4] they might know this better [emoji4]


----------



## azukitea

LuxuryBagAdicted:heart: said:


> Hi azukitae[emoji4]
> of course the 7RP organizers help to hold the shape of your bag!!
> The organizer is soft and puffy but also has a strong shape but not stiff!!
> 
> With MT organizers I unfortunately have no experience.. so I can not tell you which one is better.
> 
> Today I had a question abiut the organizer and sent an email to 7RP and I got my answer 3 hours later. They are nice and helpfull.
> 
> I think alcantara is the better material. Wateresistant, soft and light and it doesnt damage anything.
> 
> I dont know the shapes of the MT organizers but as I said already, 7RP does the organizers completely perfect fit of the bag, the whole shape of the organizer is the same shape as a birkin or kelly is.
> 
> I dont have a slouchy birkin.
> You have to try it if the organizer helps to put the shape up again of a slouchy one..
> I think you can order order one and put it inside and try it out if it helps, if you dont like it you might be able to send it back
> But I would ask the 7RP team directly per email [emoji4] they might know this better [emoji4]


thanks!
great info you have given me, really appreciated. i will email them to find out more


----------



## LuxuryBagAdicted<3

You are alwaYs welcome
Share your experience with us [emoji4]


----------



## partialtopink

azukitea said:


> thanks for sharing this, i love the materials
> does this insert give support to a slouchy birkin? ie  helps the birkin to stand up
> how does it compare to MT inserts in teerms of support?



Having used both D&C and 7RP, I prefer D&C hands down for structure. While 7RP is a lovely looking insert and certainly luxurious, I found it to slide around in my B35s. It was short several inches on the sides when compared to my D&C. Since my primary need for an insert is to provide structure, it was ultimately not for me and was returned.

I just ordered a D&C insert for my new B30, but already own two D&Cs for my B35s.

I don't own any MT, so I can't give you feedback there.


----------



## OrangeGraphite

tonkamama said:


> Not yet dear but I emailed her to let me know once it’s up on her site for sale.  I can’t wait to get one of her insert for my new Lindy 26



Ahh let me know   I'm excited to try it out, too!


----------



## cpdoll

Hi lovely ladies,
Has anyone ordered a K28 retourne bag insert from d&c? Which is better out of Mai Tai and d&c? My  clemence K is looking a little bit floppy and want to give it more shape/structure.


----------



## Dawn72

odette57 said:


> I also use a D&G for my T26 swift and I leave it inside with my toolbox stored upright with handles up too.  I guess it depends on how the insert fits because some can be too snug or a little loose.  Mine is not to snug and it doesn't cause any fold or marks.  You have to see the insert you will get and judge if you can leave it in or not.



Thank you  MaiTai said it will ruin the leather but I leave the MT insert inside the bag during storage. I bought the D&C for my T26, can’t wait to get it!!


----------



## tonkamama

cpdoll said:


> Hi lovely ladies,
> Has anyone ordered a K28 retourne bag insert from d&c? Which is better out of Mai Tai and d&c? My  clemence K is looking a little bit floppy and want to give it more shape/structure.


What leather is your Kelly?  Personally I prefer Kelly with MT insert and Birkin with D&C.


----------



## cpdoll

tonkamama said:


> What leather is your Kelly?  Personally I prefer Kelly with MT insert and Birkin with D&C.



My k is in clemence leather. Thank you for your valuable advice tonkamama.


----------



## tonkamama

cpdoll said:


> My k is in clemence leather. Thank you for your valuable advice tonkamama.



My RC K32 is Clemence and I use D&C insert without any issue (and I keep the insert inside to keep it in shape).  I guess it’s because Clemence is thicker leather .


----------



## tarheelap

pinkchampagne said:


> Having used both D&C and 7RP, I prefer D&C hands down for structure. While 7RP is a lovely looking insert and certainly luxurious, I found it to slide around in my B35s. It was short several inches on the sides when compared to my D&C. Since my primary need for an insert is to provide structure, it was ultimately not for me and was returned.
> 
> I just ordered a D&C insert for my new B30, but already own two D&Cs for my B35s.
> 
> I don't own any MT, so I can't give you feedback there.



Do you leave your inserts in the bags all the time? I'm new here and getting overwhelmed by all of the info. Just bought a B35 and would love to have 1 insert that I can switch into another B35 or GP. Also, have you noticed any denting with your D&C inserts? Thanks for any additional comments!


----------



## juzluvpink

tarheelap said:


> Do you leave your inserts in the bags all the time? I'm new here and getting overwhelmed by all of the info. Just bought a B35 and would love to have 1 insert that I can switch into another B35 or GP. Also, have you noticed any denting with your D&C inserts? Thanks for any additional comments!



I uses my MaiTai inside my B35 and didn’t see any damage to the Togo leather. It B35 insert fits perfectly inside the GP36. But I nest my B25 inside my GP36 to help maintain the shape and also to save space lol


----------



## tarheelap

juzluvpink said:


> I uses my MaiTai inside my B35 and didn’t see any damage to the Togo leather. It B35 insert fits perfectly inside the GP36. But I nest my B25 inside my GP36 to help maintain the shape and also to save space lol



Thanks! So you are happy with the MaiTai? I think I want something that can switch easily, rather than buying multiple inserts, holds it's shape - no saggy sides, and doesn't fit so snugly that it puts pressure on the bag interior. Easy care is also a consideration.


----------



## partialtopink

tarheelap said:


> Do you leave your inserts in the bags all the time? I'm new here and getting overwhelmed by all of the info. Just bought a B35 and would love to have 1 insert that I can switch into another B35 or GP. Also, have you noticed any denting with your D&C inserts? Thanks for any additional comments!



I don't store my bags with the inserts, but I leave them in for the short term.  I haven't really noticed any denting with my D&C inserts.  Perhaps on my oldest bag, a faint line in the back, but I honestly think that would appear anyway due to the floppiness of the bag over time.  IMO, I don't think the 7RP fits all that well for a $400 price tag.  D&C has a great range of colors too.  Just my 2 cents.


----------



## LVLover

can anyone comment if a Kelly Retourne 28 or 32 organizer from 7RP will work in a Clemence Evelyne gm?


----------



## juzluvpink

tarheelap said:


> Thanks! So you are happy with the MaiTai? I think I want something that can switch easily, rather than buying multiple inserts, holds it's shape - no saggy sides, and doesn't fit so snugly that it puts pressure on the bag interior. Easy care is also a consideration.



Yes I am happy w my MaiTai. My B35 is a little bit slouchy so the MaiTai helps the bag stand while in use. I have bag pillows for all my bags when storing so technically I don’t need to keep the MT inside the bag when I store. It is just for convenience and it saves space if I do that.

Separately I own 1 7RP for B30 (great fit in my B30s), fourbi 20 (that works with multiple bags like B30, K28, Halzan 31, Evelyne 29 and Chanel Jumbo single Flap). I’ve just added in a Fourbi 25. Shall update in future how I like it. Used it ytd in my GP36 and it was great.

Depending on the bag and my needs, I switch the inserts to use. So at times I use 7RP, at times I use Fourbi inside my B30. 7RP and MaiTai are more made to a certain bag’s measurement so interchanging the use may not be possible, esp for 7RP.

Hope my msg is not too confusing or long winded lol.


----------



## MrsJstar

Hi! Any recommendations for a K25 Togo Retourne in Black!? TIA


----------



## tarheelap

I think I'm ready to order a MaiTai to try as my first insert. Which color would you choose that would work with Black B35, Gold B35, and Etoupe (GP36 - natural cotton lining) bags? Hoping to start with only one that will transfer from bag to bag.


----------



## Susie Tunes

tarheelap said:


> I think I'm ready to order a MaiTai to try as my first insert. Which color would you choose that would work with Black B35, Gold B35, and Etoupe (GP36 - natural cotton lining) bags? Hoping to start with only one that will transfer from bag to bag.



Lovely collection of bags - I’d pick the Taupe to go with them


----------



## crisbac

tarheelap said:


> I think I'm ready to order a MaiTai to try as my first insert. Which color would you choose that would work with Black B35, Gold B35, and Etoupe (GP36 - natural cotton lining) bags? Hoping to start with only one that will transfer from bag to bag.





Susie Tunes said:


> Lovely collection of bags - I’d pick the Taupe to go with them


+1!


----------



## LVLover

I received the L'Insert from 7RP yesterday and I LOVE IT!! I realize a negative of the L'Insert is the cost, however for me I only have 30cm Birkins and an evelyne. So, my purpose was to use the L'Insert as an easy way to change bags and thus, having only one that works in all my bags makes this insert's price more justified. However, upon receipt of the L'Insert I cannot say enough about the fabric and the craftsmanship -- 100% TOP NOTCH. My car as alcantara so I new what to expect however the tactical sensation of feeling the H leather mixed with the alcantara lining is fan-tab-ulous. I love being able to reach in my bag and find exactly what I need and the feel of the alcantara. The fit is exactly what I wanted - keep the organic shape of my birkin, while adding organization. I have drastically pared down my H SLGs due to the weight, and I was worried the organizer would be too heavy however the weight of the L'Insert is nothing more than bag I used to hold all the stuff in the organizer pockets. I made a minor modification to the L'Insert by adding a key strap. I live in the city and need by keyless fob and garage door opener easy to grab/find when my hands are full. So, I had a friend make the strap and then I stitched it into the L'Insert - works perfect!!

I cannot say enough about how thrilled I am with the L'Insert. I even think the price is justified. I love it and will probably add another color cause you can never have too many colors of something you love ❤️ .....(hence all the 30cm birkins)


----------



## Dawn72

Here is the Divide & Conquer Toolbox 26 bag insert organizer and shape keeper in Etsy.


----------



## tarheelap

I received my MaiTai B35 and Evelyne 29/PM inserts today and could not be happier!  Just as I had hoped, the B35 insert fits beautifully in a Garden Party 36, too. It also could work in a Neverfull MM; however, the sides of the insert wrinkle a bit.

I've included a close up of MT taupe next to Etoupe for color reference.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Here's the MT B35 taupe inside a Neverfull MM.



I am so impressed with the quality of these inserts. It will be a pleasure to use them!


----------



## Tinklemd

Does anyone use an insert for their K25 sellier?  Seems like it would be a tight fit in there.  Any insight would be helpful!!


----------



## renet

For info, RP’s insert for K28 sellier is working good for my B25. Fortunately, I waited to try this combi before jumping in to get an insert for my new B25. [emoji13][emoji5]

The fitting is not very tight to edges of B25 and fitted nicely without afraid of damaging the bag’s interior. [emoji106] 

View attachment 3917453


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

I always buy 7RP inserts for my Birkins and Kelly. It’s great quality and they ship it pretty fast.


----------



## Julide

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I always buy 7RP inserts for my Birkins and Kelly. It’s great quality and they ship it pretty fast.



Had you tried others prior to 7RP? I am interested to hear tPFers experiences with different inserts.


----------



## Keren16

Julide said:


> Had you tried others prior to 7RP? I am interested to hear tPFers experiences with different inserts.



I have Mai Tai for most of my Hermès bags & been satisfied 
I bought a 7RP for my Kelly CdC 35 primarily to give structure since it can slouch with time & am very happy


----------



## Julide

Keren16 said:


> I have Mai Tai for most of my Hermès bags & been satisfied
> I bought a 7RP for my Kelly CdC 35 primarily to give structure since it can slouch with time & am very happy




Thank you for sharing your experiences!


----------



## ice75

Hi ladies, can I check anyone here has Mai Tai Insert in fuschia/natural? Do you experience any colour run? Currently, I only have Taupe & Rose and they have no problem.


----------



## renet

ice75 said:


> Hi ladies, can I check anyone here has Mai Tai Insert in fuschia/natural? Do you experience any colour run? Currently, I only have Taupe & Rose and they have no problem.



Hi ice75, me! I purchased Fuschia/natural for my Bolide.  It’s fuschia does not run.


----------



## ice75

renet said:


> Hi ice75, me! I purchased Fuschia/natural for my Bolide.  It’s fuschia does not run.


Hi rennet, thank you so much! Appreciates your quick reply


----------



## renet

ice75 said:


> Hi rennet, thank you so much! Appreciates your quick reply



Don’t mention. Hope you are getting the new insert for your wanted Kelly! [emoji6]


----------



## ice75

renet said:


> Don’t mention. Hope you are getting the new insert for your wanted Kelly! [emoji6]


Yes I am. I was thinking of getting the bag insert now so I can use it when my Kelly arrive before Lunar New Year


----------



## Ang-Lin

OK so... I bought myself a Fourbi 25 insert which works so well for my B30, DS45, L26 and B35.  However, today when I took my K32R out and tried to use the same insert, even though technically there should be about a 7 cm clearance (32 - 25, right?) it was really tight and I was having a hard time closing the K properly.  

Any of you have experience with Fourbi inserts for K32? Should I get the Fourbi 20 too?! I looked at both and Fourbi 20 looked way too small, but that was because I had my B30 at the store with me, and the Fourbi 25 fit so well so I ended up with it. 

TIA!


----------



## juzluvpink

Ang-Lin said:


> OK so... I bought myself a Fourbi 25 insert which works so well for my B30, DS45, L26 and B35.  However, today when I took my K32R out and tried to use the same insert, even though technically there should be about a 7 cm clearance (32 - 25, right?) it was really tight and I was having a hard time closing the K properly.
> 
> Any of you have experience with Fourbi inserts for K32? Should I get the Fourbi 20 too?! I looked at both and Fourbi 20 looked way too small, but that was because I had my B30 at the store with me, and the Fourbi 25 fit so well so I ended up with it.
> 
> TIA!



Maybe you can share what you put inside the fourbi25? I have a fourbi25 but I use MaiTai insert in my K32R. I can try to fit my fourbi25 with my regular items and let you have my feedback.


----------



## Ang-Lin

juzluvpink said:


> Maybe you can share what you put inside the fourbi25? I have a fourbi25 but I use MaiTai insert in my K32R. I can try to fit my fourbi25 with my regular items and let you have my feedback.



oh thank you so much! So here are the things I have on my Fourbi (they're far from being full to the brim):
Main compartment (middle): Dogon wallet, calvi card case, phone and hairbrush.
Side compartments: only 2 have anything in it.  One is a regular-sized lipstick, and another is about 6-8 lil packets of Purell sanitizing hand wipes (because, kid and their penchant for putting their dirty hands in mouth). 

I'm theorizing that the K, while 2 cm longer than my B30, is not as wide.  But still it should have a pretty comfortable 7cm clearance length-wise.... I do love having the Fourbi in there, tho, cos I can reach into the bag and have a fairly good idea where everything is (as opposed to having to 'fish' for things that may have shifted sans insert)....

Thank you again!


----------



## juzluvpink

My F25 with my items:
1) long zip ard wallet from Prada
2) 1 packet tissue
3) 1 LV key pouch
4) 1 small pouch for ear phones
4) 1 lip balm



Inside my K32R



Closed. But as I close I do notice a slight pull to close, which I believe is due to the leather pull on the F25.

Hope that helps.


----------



## kkaate

I ordered a customized organizer from Samorga for my Bolide 31. It’s the same dimensions as their pre-made Bolide 31 organizer, but with a different interior layout.

The clemence leather was previously very slouchy under the zipper ends, near the base — see the photo of the bag on my arm, which was before I got the Samorga. The Samorga provides the perfect amount of structure for that area, way better than all the contortions of tissue paper and stuffing I had previously been using!


----------



## Julide

kkaate said:


> I ordered a customized organizer from Samorga for my Bolide 31. It’s the same dimensions as their pre-made Bolide 31 organizer, but with a different interior layout.
> 
> The clemence leather was previously very slouchy under the zipper ends, near the base — see the photo of the bag on my arm, which was before I got the Samorga. The Samorga provides the perfect amount of structure for that area, way better than all the contortions of tissue paper and stuffing I had previously been using!


Wow!! That’s brilliant!! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Ang-Lin

juzluvpink said:


> View attachment 3926993
> 
> My F25 with my items:
> 1) long zip ard wallet from Prada
> 2) 1 packet tissue
> 3) 1 LV key pouch
> 4) 1 small pouch for ear phones
> 4) 1 lip balm
> 
> View attachment 3926994
> 
> Inside my K32R
> 
> View attachment 3926995
> 
> Closed. But as I close I do notice a slight pull to close, which I believe is due to the leather pull on the F25.
> 
> Hope that helps.


this is really helpful, thank you so much! I think I'm seeing the same thing (i.e., the slight pull to close), but I really like how the bag looks with the insert so I think I'll continue doing that


----------



## Sherjohn

kkaate said:


> I ordered a customized organizer from Samorga for my Bolide 31. It’s the same dimensions as their pre-made Bolide 31 organizer, but with a different interior layout.
> 
> The clemence leather was previously very slouchy under the zipper ends, near the base — see the photo of the bag on my arm, which was before I got the Samorga. The Samorga provides the perfect amount of structure for that area, way better than all the contortions of tissue paper and stuffing I had previously been using!



Hi Kkaate,
Thank you for your feedback! Came in just in time as i was considering this insert as well for my bolide. You mentioned you have a diff interior design as the original one for the bolide. Would you mind showing a pic of how the insert looks in your bolide 31 and how u customise the insert? I am not sure sure if i like the original design from Samorga for the bolide 31. Thanks!


----------



## Susie Tunes

kkaate said:


> I ordered a customized organizer from Samorga for my Bolide 31. It’s the same dimensions as their pre-made Bolide 31 organizer, but with a different interior layout.
> 
> The clemence leather was previously very slouchy under the zipper ends, near the base — see the photo of the bag on my arm, which was before I got the Samorga. The Samorga provides the perfect amount of structure for that area, way better than all the contortions of tissue paper and stuffing I had previously been using!



Looks perfect [emoji108]


----------



## kkaate

Sherjohn said:


> Hi Kkaate,
> Thank you for your feedback! Came in just in time as i was considering this insert as well for my bolide. You mentioned you have a diff interior design as the original one for the bolide. Would you mind showing a pic of how the insert looks in your bolide 31 and how u customise the insert? I am not sure sure if i like the original design from Samorga for the bolide 31. Thanks!



Hi Sherjohn, I don't like patch pockets (flat pockets) -- I find they don't have enough give to actually put items inside. I prefer regular pockets or sections. In my other Samorga organizers, I really enjoyed having a removable divider to create sections as I liked, but just to let you know, it doesn't work as well in the Bolide because of the tapered shape.  (The removable divider is the piece towards the top left of the organizer. It attaches via velcro)


----------



## Tinklemd

I just purchased Samorga inserts for my B30, K32 and K25.  I’ve used the one for my B30 and have been very happy with it.  No slouching and pockets are roomy enough to get things in and out easily. I have been in pursuit of the perfect insert and have tried D&C, MaiTai, and a cheaper one from the Container Store.  I looked at the F25 silk today but was concerned about how it would fit in a K32 so this thread is helpful.  The store didn’t have a F20 for comparison.  Any input on the F20 and how it fits in a B30, K32, K25 and Evelyne would be appreciated!!


----------



## loubsandlulu

I just received my B30 organizer from MaiTai and while the quality is excellent, it is a bit too big for the bag and pushes out the sides. I’m a bit disappointed and worried that after some use, it will deform the overall shape of my bag.


----------



## Keren16

loubsandlulu said:


> I just received my B30 organizer from MaiTai and while the quality is excellent, it is a bit too big for the bag and pushes out the sides. I’m a bit disappointed and worried that after some use, it will deform the overall shape of my bag.



Contact her. She is accommodating


----------



## Sherjohn

Hi all, 
I recall reading somewhere that an insert from either maitai or samorga for a herbag 31 can also fits into either a birkin or kelly. I tried searching for the forum on it but cannot seems to recall or find where did i read it from!  Any chance anyone happen to read something like that before, can pls help me out! Thanks!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Tinklemd said:


> I just purchased Samorga inserts for my B30, K32 and K25.  I’ve used the one for my B30 and have been very happy with it.  No slouching and pockets are roomy enough to get things in and out easily. I have been in pursuit of the perfect insert and have tried D&C, MaiTai, and a cheaper one from the Container Store.  I looked at the F25 silk today but was concerned about how it would fit in a K32 so this thread is helpful.  The store didn’t have a F20 for comparison.  Any input on the F20 and how it fits in a B30, K32, K25 and Evelyne would be appreciated!!


F20 is too small for the B30 IMHO (tried it when I was tossing up between that and F25). F25 was perfect for the B30 and that’s the reason I went for that size. 

Interestingly, F25 was a bit too tight for my K32R. This was unexpected because theoretically there should be 7cm clearance given the size difference! I’m heading to the store tmrw with the K32R to try out F20 (if they have it!). I’m guessing the F20 would work well for K25 but you never know until you try it out!


----------



## Tinklemd

Ang-Lin said:


> F20 is too small for the B30 IMHO (tried it when I was tossing up between that and F25). F25 was perfect for the B30 and that’s the reason I went for that size.
> 
> Interestingly, F25 was a bit too tight for my K32R. This was unexpected because theoretically there should be 7cm clearance given the size difference! I’m heading to the store tmrw with the K32R to try out F20 (if they have it!). I’m guessing the F20 would work well for K25 but you never know until you try it out!



Please keep us in the loop of how it goes with the K32.  My SA said it would work for both but I didn’t have my bag with me and the F25 did look big IMO for the K32.


----------



## juzluvpink

Ang-Lin said:


> F20 is too small for the B30 IMHO (tried it when I was tossing up between that and F25). F25 was perfect for the B30 and that’s the reason I went for that size.
> 
> Interestingly, F25 was a bit too tight for my K32R. This was unexpected because theoretically there should be 7cm clearance given the size difference! I’m heading to the store tmrw with the K32R to try out F20 (if they have it!). I’m guessing the F20 would work well for K25 but you never know until you try it out!



I tried my F20 inside my K28S. While the bag can close, the insert looks like it’s going to bunch up inside and I don’t like my insert this way. It makes it difficult to put/remove my things.

I haven’t started using my K28S yet. But I will likely just use small pouches to hold my stuff.


----------



## syjentang

juzluvpink said:


> I tried my F20 inside my K28S. While the bag can close, the insert looks like it’s going to bunch up inside and I don’t like my insert this way. It makes it difficult to put/remove my things.
> 
> I haven’t started using my K28S yet. But I will likely just use small pouches to hold my stuff.



Same here .. I just can’t seem to get a good bag insert for k28S. Maybe the bag is not designed to use a bag insert. Anyone has experience on which is the best bag insert for k28S?


----------



## kathydep

loubsandlulu said:


> I just received my B30 organizer from MaiTai and while the quality is excellent, it is a bit too big for the bag and pushes out the sides. I’m a bit disappointed and worried that after some use, it will deform the overall shape of my bag.


I’ve noticed it too and I started pinning the sides. I’ll probably sew it one of these days when I find the time. It helps it not to have a pushed out look on the sides. Some ladies might like it, or dont mind it but I do.


----------



## tonkamama

syjentang said:


> Same here .. I just can’t seem to get a good bag insert for k28S. Maybe the bag is not designed to use a bag insert. Anyone has experience on which is the best bag insert for k28S?


I got a MaiTai for my K28.


----------



## rosewang924

kkaate said:


> I ordered a customized organizer from Samorga for my Bolide 31. It’s the same dimensions as their pre-made Bolide 31 organizer, but with a different interior layout.
> 
> The clemence leather was previously very slouchy under the zipper ends, near the base — see the photo of the bag on my arm, which was before I got the Samorga. The Samorga provides the perfect amount of structure for that area, way better than all the contortions of tissue paper and stuffing I had previously been using!



I also have a bolide 31, can you share the dimensions of your customized organizer, I would like to get one too.  Thank you.


----------



## Julide

I will be adding to the list this weekend!Again many many thanks to all who have contributed!

I am adding my new insert; the Mai Tai KP with proctective cover. I have not used the insert so I have no information, but I wish she would make more of these covers for other small bags and clutches! Fantastic idea! Also I wish there was a variety of colours! It only comes in Gris. I will report back about the insert use when I can!


----------



## Julide

*Hi!!* * Adding to the list!!*


*Birkin 40*
For Organization: MaiTai 35, Samorga B 40. Original Club felt
For Structure:  Samorga B 40, Original Club felt

*Birkin 35*
For Organization: Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF, MaiTai 35, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus jumbo, PurseN M, D&C 12.5 x 6.25 x 6H, Clover Sac Emma 28, Tinatamar VIP, Samorga 35B, 7RP for B35, @luxe_byni
For Structure:  Purse to go Large, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', Chameleon Structured Extra Large, D&C 12.5 x 6.25 x 6H, 7RP for B35, @luxe_byni

*Birkin 30*
For Organization: Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag PM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, Med. size Baginizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Mai Tai B30, Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case, Samorga 30, 7RP for B30, @luxe_byni for B35< Original Club
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, D&C 10.5 (l) x 5 (h) x 5.25 (w), Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case, 7RP for B30, @luxe_byni for B35

*Birkin 25*
For Organization: Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer, 7RP for B25, D&C 8.5” x 4” x 5” , Fourbi 20, RP for K28
For Structure:  D&C XS regular width organizer, 7RP for B25, D&C 8.5” x 4” x 5”, Fourbi 20

*HAC 36*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*HAC 32*
For Organization: Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN, 7RP
For Structure:  D&C 11.5"L x 5.25"W x 6"H., 7RP

*HAC 28*
For Organization: Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
For Structure:   Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H

*Bolide 37/35*
For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Bolide 31*
For Organization: Fouri bag SM, Mai Tai B31
For Structure: 

*Bolide 27*
For Organization: Purse to Go
For Structure: 

*Web II*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Marwari PM*
For Organization: D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom, Piccollage
For Structure:   D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom

*Marwari GM*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Constance:*
For Organization: Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Jypsiere 31*
For Organization: Fourbi
For Structure:
*
Jypsiere 28*
For Organization: Fourbi, Purse To Go 28, Mai Tai Kelly 28
For Structure: 

*Lindy 34*
For Organization: Fourbi GM, Purse To Go Jumbo
For Structure:  D&C 12.5 (l) x 5.5 (w) x 5 (h)

*Lindy 30*
For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size, BABCIM 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H, D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5'', Clover Sac Emma 22, Fourbi GM, Mai Tai B30, Fourbi25, Mai Tai Birkin 30
For Structure:  D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5'', Clover Sac Emma 22, Fourbi25

*Lindy 26*
For Organization: Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM, Mai Tai for B25, Fourbi 25
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 37*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 40*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 35*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay PM*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Picotin TGM*
For Organization: Purseket LRG
For Structure: 

*Picotin GM*
For Organization: Purseket Med,
For Structure: 

*Picotin MM*
For Organization:VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin
For Structure:  D&C 7 (l) x 5.5 (w) x 5 (h)

*Picotin PM*
For Organization: Small Chameleon UN, Samorga, Mai Tai Picotin PM
For Structure: 

*Victoria*
For Organization: Mai Tai 35 B, Bag A Vie
For Structure: 

*Victoria Elan*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Double Sens*
For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7'', Mai Tai B35, Fourbi 25
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''

*Garden Party 36*
For Organization: Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H,  Purse to go extra jumbo size, Mait Tai for B35, B.A.O., Fourbi 25
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H, Chamelon Inserts Extra Large Measures 12"L x 6"W x 7"H,  Purse to go extra jumbo size,

*Garden Party*
For Organization: Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6, MaiTai 35, Mai Tai Birkin 30
For Structure: Mai Tai Birkin 30

*Garden Party TPM*
For Organization: VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)
For Structure: 

*Evelyne GM*
For Organization: Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med, Chameleon Tall and Narrow, LRG Fourbi
For Structure:  Chameleon Tall and Narrow

*Evelyne MM*
For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace, Fourbi 20, Mai Tai Evelyne insert
For Structure: 

*Evelyne PM*
For Organization: VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN, Purse To Go, Fourbi PM, PurseN M, Tintamar VIP 1, Tapp C., D&C, Nike Studio 2.0, Piccollage
For Structure:  Purse to go Lrg, PurseN M, LV toiletry pouch 26, Tapp C., D&C 9.5'' x 2.5'' x 7''

*Evelyne TGM:*
For Organization: B.A.O.
For Structure: B.A.O.

 T be continued....


----------



## Julide

*Plume Elan*
For Organization: Chameleon SM
For Structure: 

*Plume 28*
For Organization: Chameleon Med
For Structure: 47thHeaven 9.5"L x 3.5"W x 5.5"H or 9"L x 3"W x 5"H

*Plume 32*
For Organization: Fouri bag LG
For Structure: 

*Whitebus*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Market*
For Organization: D&C custom oval 5"
For Structure: D&C custom oval 5"

*Vespa*
For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN)
For Structure: 

*Trim 31*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Trim 35*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Trim 38:*
For Organization: Tall and Narrow Chameleon (S)
For Structure: Tall and Narrow Chameleon (S)

*Massai*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai Cut 40*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai Cut 32*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Kelly 40*
For Organization: LRG Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Kelly 35*
For Organization: SM Muji, D&C 12.5" x 4.75" x 5"H, 7RP for K35, Mai Tai 30B
For Structure: D&C 12.5" x 4.75" x 5"H, 7RP for K35

*Kelly 32*
For Organization: Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H, PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi GM, Fourbi PM, for 32 sellier D&C 28 cm Kelly insert, PurseN M, Mai Tai K32, Mai Tai K28 for Sellier, @luxe_byni for K32 Sellier, B.A.O., Mai Tai Birkin 30 (S), Fourbi 25
For Structure: D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H

*Kelly 28*
For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM, Design and Decor K28, 7RP for K28, Mai Tai for B25, Fourbi 20, RP for B25 (Sellier)
For Structure: Design and Decor K28, 7RP for K28

*Kelly 25*
For Organization: 7RP for Kelly 25 Retourne, Tohubohu M
For Structure:  7RP for Kelly 25 Retourne, Tohubohu M

*Berline Mini*
For Organization: Chameleon SM UN
For Structure: 

*Toolbox 26*
For Organization: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H, 47thHeaven 9.5" L x 6.5" W x 5" H., Taobao, @luxe_byni
For Structure: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H, 47thHeaven 9.5" L x 6.5" W x 5" H., @luxe_byni

*Toolbox 20*
For Organization: D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H. Mai Tai Picotin MM insert, @luxe_byni
For Structure: D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H, @luxe_byni

*SO Kelly 26*
For Organization: Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case
For Structure: D&C Oval, Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case

*SO Kelly 22*
For Organization:
For Structure: D&C Oval

*Dalvy*
For Organization: Mai Tai B31
For Structure: Mai Tai B31


*Hazlan 31*
For Organization: Mai Tai Kelly 28, flat Celine pouch, Small Fourbi, Fourbi 25
For Structure: 




*To all who have contributed!! Let me know if I have missed anything or something else needs to be added to the list!*


----------



## ReneeB

JPG/SBII?


----------



## Cygne18

Here is a pic of the MaiTai insert in the K28 Sellier.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Julide said:


> *To all who have contributed!! Let me know if I have missed anything or something else needs to be added to the list!*




Just wanted to let you know that I really appreciate all the information and thoughts, which you have put in your post! 

Thank you!


----------



## odette57

I agree with @MaryAndDogs above. Thanks @Julide for compiling this, I always find this thread whenever I need a new insert.


----------



## Julide

odette57 said:


> I agree with @MaryAndDogs above. Thanks @Julide for compiling this, I always find this thread whenever I need a new insert.



Thank you! 


MaryAndDogs said:


> Just wanted to let you know that I really appreciate all the information and thoughts, which you have put in your post!
> 
> Thank you!



Thank you! 

I am so happy to hear it is helpful!!


----------



## oohshinythings

Quick heads up for any 7RP fans - they've launched two limited edition shades of red for their inserts (website says they're limited to 200 units). Just ordered mine as they are


----------



## loubsandlulu

For people with 7RP inserts, do you store your bags with the inserts inside at all times or do you remove them once the bag is no longer in use? Thanks!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

loubsandlulu said:


> For people with 7RP inserts, do you store your bags with the inserts inside at all times or do you remove them once the bag is no longer in use? Thanks!



I keep it in at all times. I’ve heard it helps preserve the shape of bag.


----------



## renet

loubsandlulu said:


> For people with 7RP inserts, do you store your bags with the inserts inside at all times or do you remove them once the bag is no longer in use? Thanks!



All the time.


----------



## oohshinythings

Ooh exciting update for B40 fans...7RP just launched their B40 insert!


----------



## loubsandlulu

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I keep it in at all times. I’ve heard it helps preserve the shape of bag.





renet said:


> All the time.



Thank you ladies! 

Would you happen to have a photo of what your bags look like with the insert inside? I’m contemplating purchasing a 7RP insert as the MaiTai pushes the sides out.


----------



## Meta

loubsandlulu said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> Would you happen to have a photo of what your bags look like with the insert inside? I’m contemplating purchasing a 7RP insert as the MaiTai pushes the sides out.


If you do a search on this thread you'll find lots of pics that members have kindly shared. Some have even shared comparison pics for diff inserts used inside the same bag.


----------



## loubsandlulu

weN84 said:


> If you do a search on this thread you'll find lots of pics that members have kindly shared. Some have even shared comparison pics for diff inserts used inside the same bag.



Thank you weN84! I have already read through the whole thread. Most photos that were posted are of the interior of the bag and how the insert fits snug inside. There weren't many photos showing bags being stored/side photos of the flaps. I am more interested in the overall shaping of the bags rather than an inside view of the insert.


----------



## Meta

loubsandlulu said:


> Thank you weN84! I have already read through the whole thread. Most photos that were posted are of the interior of the bag and how the insert fits snug inside. There weren't many photos showing bags being stored/side photos of the flaps. I am more interested in the overall shaping of the bags rather than an inside view of the insert.


My bad but you weren't specific about wanting to see the exterior of the bag with an insert.


----------



## Keren16

loubsandlulu said:


> For people with 7RP inserts, do you store your bags with the inserts inside at all times or do you remove them once the bag is no longer in use? Thanks!



Keep it in all the time


----------



## renet

loubsandlulu said:


> Thank you weN84! I have already read through the whole thread. Most photos that were posted are of the interior of the bag and how the insert fits snug inside. There weren't many photos showing bags being stored/side photos of the flaps. I am more interested in the overall shaping of the bags rather than an inside view of the insert.



As my K28 is a sellier and hence, it is already a structured bag. With or without the 7RP insert, the sides do not protrude outwards. 

Reusing the K28 sellier 7RP insert inside B25, it fits nicely and the bottom side does not protrude outwards. Upper of B25 was purposely loosened by me, so it’s outward appearance. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





HTH!  Cheers!


----------



## loubsandlulu

renet said:


> As my K28 is a sellier and hence, it is already a structured bag. With or without the 7RP insert, the sides do not protrude outwards.
> 
> Reusing the K28 sellier 7RP insert inside B25, it fits nicely and the bottom side does not protrude outwards. Upper of B25 was purposely loosened by me, so it’s outward appearance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963008
> View attachment 3963009
> 
> 
> HTH!  Cheers!



Thank you! This was very helpful


----------



## renet

loubsandlulu said:


> Thank you! This was very helpful



No problem!


----------



## Susie Tunes

oohshinythings said:


> Ooh exciting update for B40 fans...7RP just launched their B40 insert!



[emoji44] Thankyou for the tip [emoji847]


----------



## oohshinythings

Susie Tunes said:


> [emoji44] Thankyou for the tip [emoji847]


And here's a pic...the limited edition colour "Rouge Opera" in B40 size. Just in time for Valentine's Day and Lunar New Year. I'm doing a happy dance for how it looks in my Noir B40!


----------



## Keren16

oohshinythings said:


> And here's a pic...the limited edition colour "Rouge Opera" in B40 size. Just in time for Valentine's Day and Lunar New Year. I'm doing a happy dance for how it looks in my Noir B40!
> 
> View attachment 3966332



Nice to see how the Rouge Opera looks in your bag. I recently ordered the same color for my K32 & look forward to receiving it. I have a 7RP for my K35. It is terrific! Well worth the money!


----------



## Susie Tunes

oohshinythings said:


> And here's a pic...the limited edition colour "Rouge Opera" in B40 size. Just in time for Valentine's Day and Lunar New Year. I'm doing a happy dance for how it looks in my Noir B40!
> 
> View attachment 3966332



It looks so good [emoji7] When I saw your post about the launch I let my sister know immediately and she ordered the Opera for her B40 within minutes. Now my dilemma - I have an SO K35 coming with an Étoupe exterior and a Rouge H interior. Should I order the insert now, as its limited edition, or take the risk and wait for the bag [emoji848]


----------



## oohshinythings

Susie Tunes said:


> It looks so good [emoji7] When I saw your post about the launch I let my sister know immediately and she ordered the Opera for her B40 within minutes. Now my dilemma - I have an SO K35 coming with an Étoupe exterior and a Rouge H interior. Should I order the insert now, as its limited edition, or take the risk and wait for the bag [emoji848]



I have a similar situation (SO coming with Rouge Vif interior) so I ordered a Rouge Amour one in advance.  Maybe you could try emailing the 7RP customer service and see what they advise? They've been super responsive on email.


----------



## Susie Tunes

oohshinythings said:


> I have a similar situation (SO coming with Rouge Vif interior) so I ordered a Rouge Amour one in advance.  Maybe you could try emailing the 7RP customer service and see what they advise? They've been super responsive on email.



Oh I already did that and their reply was very nice but I think you have the right idea - just order the perfect insert when it’s there. I love the fact that they did two reds.


----------



## Julide

Susie Tunes said:


> It looks so good [emoji7] When I saw your post about the launch I let my sister know immediately and she ordered the Opera for her B40 within minutes. Now my dilemma - I have an SO K35 coming with an Étoupe exterior and a Rouge H interior. Should I order the insert now, as its limited edition, or take the risk and wait for the bag [emoji848]


A bit off topic but your SO sounds fabulous!!


----------



## Susie Tunes

Julide said:


> A bit off topic but your SO sounds fabulous!!



I can hardly believe it’s true - I just wanted an Étoupe Togo K35 but as soon as I requested it Hermès decided to ‘rest’ that combination for a while. My lovely SA and SM took mercy on me - Rouge H interior is the icing on (or rather in) the cake [emoji4]


----------



## kewlada

hello all! have been reading the posts and am so overwhelmed by all the info! i have recently bot a b30 (really lucky and till date, still counting my lucky stars) and wish to get a bag insert for it.

i couldn’t justify the price tag on hermes bag insert though it really feels luxurious. so here i am, trying to see which bag insert works best for a b30 clemence leather.

i also have a lindy26 and am thinking if there’s a suitable bag insert which allows me to use it for both bags.

thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## odette57

kewlada said:


> hello all! have been reading the posts and am so overwhelmed by all the info! i have recently bot a b30 (really lucky and till date, still counting my lucky stars) and wish to get a bag insert for it.
> 
> i couldn’t justify the price tag on hermes bag insert though it really feels luxurious. so here i am, trying to see which bag insert works best for a b30 clemence leather.
> 
> i also have a lindy26 and am thinking if there’s a suitable bag insert which allows me to use it for both bags.
> 
> thanks in advance for the advice!



L26 is pretty small.  Having said that, if you really want these 2 purses to share an insert, you have to look for one suitable for an L26 and then use it for B30.
I have an L30 and B30s, and I use maitai for B30 for both.  It is the older version so it does not provide structure.  However, as I read here, the newer versions of the maitai now also provide some structure especially for a clemence B30 in the long run. 
I also have a B30 in clemence and I am looking at getting a Divide and Conquer (from Etsy) insert for it eventually in case it gets softer later on.


----------



## kewlada

@odette57 thanks for the advice. i might have to consider getting 2 separate bag inserts as my sis in law told me that over time clemence leather will slouch and i’m not sure if a bag insert for L26 will hold the shape of b30..

i actually went to check out divide & conquer earlier before i post in the thread, but too bad they do not ship outside of US (i’m staying in singapore). 

i will check out maitai.  thank you!


----------



## kewlada

after checking out a few websites, i have narrowed down to RP and maitai for bag inserts. 

those who have both, what would be your review on these for b30 clemence leather? my main concern is to hold the shape and also to delay the slouching of clemence leather over time. am not sure which will hold the shape better. d&c is out as i’m not staying in the states. 

thanks in advance!


----------



## Julide

kewlada said:


> after checking out a few websites, i have narrowed down to RP and maitai for bag inserts.
> 
> those who have both, what would be your review on these for b30 clemence leather? my main concern is to hold the shape and also to delay the slouching of clemence leather over time. am not sure which will hold the shape better. d&c is out as i’m not staying in the states.
> 
> thanks in advance!


Is there a mail forwarding service you could use? Then you could choose which insert works the best for you!


----------



## kewlada

Julide said:


> Is there a mail forwarding service you could use? Then you could choose which insert works the best for you!



i do have! but the tricky thing is that service does not let you know how much they will bill you for shipping until they receive the item itself. i’m not keen on that as i would like to know how much would be the shipping in advance. heard stories from my friends that their shipping costs usually ended up costing more than the item! 

and @Julide i thank you for creating this thread and consolidating all the bag inserts! it’s really helpful!


----------



## Julide

kewlada said:


> i do have! but the tricky thing is that service does not let you know how much they will bill you for shipping until they receive the item itself. i’m not keen on that as i would like to know how much would be the shipping in advance. heard stories from my friends that their shipping costs usually ended up costing more than the item!
> 
> and @Julide i thank you for creating this thread and consolidating all the bag inserts! it’s really helpful!


Understandable the shipping fees can be steep. Best of luck! 
And you are most welcome!!


----------



## Gracefull

Has anyone an experience with the Senamon Bag Organizer ?


----------



## Dreaming Big

QuelleFromage said:


> I have my new Mai Tai inserts now. They are also all lined up on a shelf with proper daily necessities ready to go thanks to the inspiration of PocketbookPup!
> I like them a lot, but the padding does take a lot of space out of, say, a Kelly 28. Interestingly my very vintage K28 (1952) appears to be a tiny bit smaller than the newer ones and the insert doesn't really fit.
> 
> Another note....This isn't a critique of D&C at all, but just a note on the D/C Garden Party 36 insert. You know how she says the "no-collapse" guarantee does not apply if you carry a laptop in the bag?
> 
> She means it  My insert is flooped like a pancake



QF - have you found an insert for a GP 36 that keeps some structure when you carry a lap top?


----------



## sweilun

Hi everyone, does anyone know the dimensions for the 7rp b35 insert? I am trying to get a custom made samorga to the same dimensions as the 7rp one.


----------



## SPlovesluxe

Silly question for those who purchased Samorga. How long does it take to have it delivered to the US?


----------



## Dawn72

SPlovesluxe said:


> Silly question for those who purchased Samorga. How long does it take to have it delivered to the US?



It was very long until I forgot I bought it! [emoji28]


----------



## Fab41

SPlovesluxe said:


> Silly question for those who purchased Samorga. How long does it take to have it delivered to the US?


18 days.. ordered  insert on 2/6, received today 2/24. (I’m in California)


----------



## js2367

I just got the birkin inserts from Original Club and they're amazing! Highly recommended and I believe the pricing is better than the other options I've seen.


----------



## labellavita27

Anyone know if I could use a k35 mai tai insert for a b30?


----------



## loubsandlulu

I think 7RP just had a price increase! Even bag inserts are increasing in price


----------



## js2367

loubsandlulu said:


> I think 7RP just had a price increase! Even bag inserts are increasing in price


their prices were already quite high to begin with!


----------



## Keren16

loubsandlulu said:


> I think 7RP just had a price increase! Even bag inserts are increasing in price



I ordered one about a month ago. Happy I did before the increase!


----------



## js2367

Keren16 said:


> I ordered one about a month ago. Happy I did before the increase!


Let us know what you think about it. Have you used other brands' bag inserts before?


----------



## loubsandlulu

Keren16 said:


> I ordered one about a month ago. Happy I did before the increase!



Same here! I was about to place another order for my B35, but I think it went from $400 to $450.


----------



## Keren16

loubsandlulu said:


> Same here! I was about to place another order for my B35, but I think it went from $400 to $450.



Hard to believe the prices were raised that high! I only buy 7RP for special bags. The others  Mai Tai. They’re good also


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

loubsandlulu said:


> I think 7RP just had a price increase! Even bag inserts are increasing in price



How much did it increase? Dammit. I wish I didn’t procrastinate on getting the insert for my recent birkin ‍♀️[emoji51]


----------



## loubsandlulu

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> How much did it increase? Dammit. I wish I didn’t procrastinate on getting the insert for my recent birkin ‍♀️[emoji51]



I'm not sure about other bags, but the B35 was $400 up to $450 and the B30 was $350 now $385. 

.


----------



## kewlada

loubsandlulu said:


> I'm not sure about other bags, but the B35 was $400 up to $450 and the B30 was $350 now $385.
> 
> .



glad that i bought mine 2 weeks ago!! eur350 is already very high!


----------



## ice75

loubsandlulu said:


> I'm not sure about other bags, but the B35 was $400 up to $450 and the B30 was $350 now $385.
> 
> .


Yes I agree that the price is already high for an insert. Hmm...sad that I have not made the decision to buy it or not.I noticed my Mai Tai insert does make my B30 side bulge a little.


----------



## Mcc210

*Hello,

Just wanted to weigh in on 7RP. They are a bit pricey but well worth it. Excellent quality and great customer services!*


----------



## LadyD21

I went to the textile stores area in Paris last spring and asked about Alcantara fabric. They do not carry it in stores, it is special order and a yard/meter cost about 350 euros (2017 price) I had the opportunity to see and touch their book of color samples. There are many beautiful colors and the fabric is 'super' soft and lightweight. It truly is beautiful fabric!


----------



## calexandre

Good grief, those 7RP prices were already stratospheric! I was considering ordering one instead of a MaiTai, but


js2367 said:


> their prices were already quite high to begin with!



Seriously, at those prices it would need to carry my handbag for me too!  Scratching this one off my list of possibilities, especially after the we-think-we're-Hermes price increase.

@LadyD21 Alcantara does look like a beautiful fabric, but you can find the real stuff wholesale online for ~$75/meter. Store prices will always be higher, and I'd be surprised if any company would be paying 4x the cost to buy in-store. So I highly doubt the price of the 7RP inserts can be attributed solely or even mostly to materials costs.

Thanks to all those who have contributed to the list of bag/insert combos btw-- so helpful.


----------



## bagalogist

Just wondering if the 7RP insert for B30 fit perfectly in Lindy 30? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## cpdoll

For anyone interested in buying 7RP inserts, mel in melbourne just reactivated her code again for 25€ off. "7RPLOVESMEL".


----------



## LadyD21

calexandre said:


> Good grief, those 7RP prices were already stratospheric! I was considering ordering one instead of a MaiTai, but
> 
> 
> Seriously, at those prices it would need to carry my handbag for me too!  Scratching this one off my list of possibilities, especially after the we-think-we're-Hermes price increase.
> 
> @LadyD21 Alcantara does look like a beautiful fabric, but you can find the real stuff wholesale online for ~$75/meter. Store prices will always be higher, and I'd be surprised if any company would be paying 4x the cost to buy in-store. So I highly doubt the price of the 7RP inserts can be attributed solely or even mostly to materials costs.
> 
> Thanks to all those who have contributed to the list of bag/insert combos btw-- so helpful.



When I was in one of the textile store, a clerk took me over to the Alcantara rolls. I was happy to see they had some in store for people to buy. Those rolls sell at 15 euros a yard/meter. After more questions (the pluses of being French) he tells me it is 'fake/imitation Alcantara' and didn't realize I was looking for the real thing. So he took me over to the SO area to show me the samples book. And I can tell you, the color of the fake rolls are the same as real Alcantara. (some are stunning colors, wow! I couldn't believe it!) but the weight and thickness of the fake is nowhere near the real stuff; it is thicker, heavy and not as pliable, quite rigid. So maybe online it is fake also because it is now hard to find real Alcantara - use to be easy but not so now. Just wanted to add this information from my finding on that material in Paris last spring. Not saying this to push 7RP (I am not associated with them in any way)


----------



## frou frou

calexandre said:


> Good grief, those 7RP prices were already stratospheric! I was considering ordering one instead of a MaiTai, but
> 
> 
> Seriously, at those prices it would need to carry my handbag for me too!  Scratching this one off my list of possibilities, especially after the we-think-we're-Hermes price increase.
> 
> @LadyD21 Alcantara does look like a beautiful fabric, but you can find the real stuff wholesale online for ~$75/meter. Store prices will always be higher, and I'd be surprised if any company would be paying 4x the cost to buy in-store. So I highly doubt the price of the 7RP inserts can be attributed solely or even mostly to materials costs.
> 
> Thanks to all those who have contributed to the list of bag/insert combos btw-- so helpful.




+1     
Go Hermès at that price point , but otherwise MaiTai does fab inserts.
I'm not a huge fan of her other offerings but her inserts are great


----------



## ice75

Hi ladies, I need your advice. I have Maitai insert for my B30,however I noticed that the sides will bulge out. For those who own 7RP insert for B30, do you have this problem? Do you order insert for B25 or B30 if you use it in your B30? I apologised if my question sound silly.


----------



## Hermes_lover18

Hi yes I have the same problem as you with Mai Tai, the sides bulge out!  I bought a B30 7RP insert for my B30 and you buy the exact size for the bag you own. The fit is really good. I love my 7RP insert only downside it is more expensive than the others but the best IMO. I saw Mel in Melbourne’s review on Youtube which was very comprehensive so I recommend you check that out. Like @cpdoll said, there is 25€ off with her code at the moment “7RPLOVESMEL”. Let us know how you go, I’m tempted to buy the new limited edition red colour but not sure what colour/size I will be offered next! Lol 



ice75 said:


> Hi ladies, I need your advice. I have Maitai insert for my B30,however I noticed that the sides will bulge out. For those who own 7RP insert for B30, do you have this problem? Do you order insert for B25 or B30 if you use it in your B30? I apologised if my question sound silly.


----------



## ice75

Hermes_lover18 said:


> Hi yes I have the same problem as you with Mai Tai, the sides bulge out!  I bought a B30 7RP insert for my B30 and you buy the exact size for the bag you own. The fit is really good. I love my 7RP insert only downside it is more expensive than the others but the best IMO. I saw Mel in Melbourne’s review on Youtube which was very comprehensive so I recommend you check that out. Like @cpdoll said, there is 25€ off with her code at the moment “7RPLOVESMEL”. Let us know how you go, I’m tempted to buy the new limited edition red colour but not sure what colour/size I will be offered next! Lol


Hi Hermes_lover18,thank you so much for the advice.I like the blue or anemone colour but seems like they are discontinued.The Opera red is nice too.


----------



## Keren16

Hermes_lover18 said:


> Hi yes I have the same problem as you with Mai Tai, the sides bulge out!  I bought a B30 7RP insert for my B30 and you buy the exact size for the bag you own. The fit is really good. I love my 7RP insert only downside it is more expensive than the others but the best IMO. I saw Mel in Melbourne’s review on Youtube which was very comprehensive so I recommend you check that out. Like @cpdoll said, there is 25€ off with her code at the moment “7RPLOVESMEL”. Let us know how you go, I’m tempted to buy the new limited edition red colour but not sure what colour/size I will be offered next! Lol



I have a MaiTai insert for my B30. It seems fine though I am tempted by the 7RP promo code to buy one & find a different bag to place my current insert. 
I have two 7RP inserts. One for my K35 Retourne & the limited gorgeous color Rouge Opera for a K32 Sellier I recently bought.
While I like Mai Tai inserts very much, the 7RP are superior though they are a lot more expensive. My reasoning to buy them is for bags that are extra special to me. Actually, all my Hermès bags are special. I choose the more meaningful ones for 7RP!


----------



## okiern1981

I bought an organizer off eBay made by JN&Grace.  It wasn’t pricey at all, and it does beautifully in my B30.  No bulging, no change in the shape of my bag at all.


----------



## Hermes_lover18

My pleasure dear. Yes I love the anemone too hopefully they bring it back! I think I may invest in the rouge opera it’s such a gorgeous colour! ❤️



ice75 said:


> Hi Hermes_lover18,thank you so much for the advice.I like the blue or anemone colour but seems like they are discontinued.The Opera red is nice too.


----------



## Hermes_lover18

Yes I 100% agree with you! 7RP quality is much more superior and the only inserts I know of that use Alcantara. I have tried many others, Mai Tai is better than D&C especially her updated one but since my Hermes bags are so special I want to to protect them and I find 7RP inserts the best fit and helps keep the structure of my Togo B. Oh I love Rouge Opera I think I may have to get it too! I wish they had more colours in their range though. 



Keren16 said:


> I have a MaiTai insert for my B30. It seems fine though I am tempted by the 7RP promo code to buy one & find a different bag to place my current insert.
> I have two 7RP inserts. One for my K35 Retourne & the limited gorgeous color Rouge Opera for a K32 Sellier I recently bought.
> While I like Mai Tai inserts very much, the 7RP are superior though they are a lot more expensive. My reasoning to buy them is for bags that are extra special to me. Actually, all my Hermès bags are special. I choose the more meaningful ones for 7RP!


----------



## ice75

Hermes_lover18 said:


> Yes I 100% agree with you! 7RP quality is much more superior and the only inserts I know of that use Alcantara. I have tried many others, Mai Tai is better than D&C especially her updated one but since my Hermes bags are so special I want to to protect them and I find 7RP inserts the best fit and helps keep the structure of my Togo B. Oh I love Rouge Opera I think I may have to get it too! I wish they had more colours in their range though.


Yes all my Birkin and Kelly are very special to me and this is why I'm thinking long and hard whether I should invest in 7RP inserts.


----------



## acrowcounted

I just got the Sooni insert for my B25. I ordered the insert after being offered the B25 but before actually seeing her. My bag is Swift leather so I wanted to give her a little support but after handling her in person, I'm not sure it's needed. The insert is very nice and for the price of around $40, I'm very pleased. It does cause the sides of my bag to want to stay open but it also does make the front of the bag nice and flat/smooth. At this point I'm thinking that I will use the insert on occasions where I'm carrying the bag all day but skip it for short outings as I think the extra support is a good idea for long hauls but unnecessary overall (if that makes sense). 

Before:


After:


----------



## Hermes_lover18

What colour inserts have your tried lovely for your Hermès babies?
Before this I’ve tried D&C, Maitai, Samorga (for my LV).


ice75 said:


> Yes all my Birkin and Kelly are very special to me and this is why I'm thinking long and hard whether I should invest in 7RP inserts.


----------



## nicole0612

acrowcounted said:


> I just got the Sooni insert for my B25. I ordered the insert after being offered the B25 but before actually seeing her. My bag is Swift leather so I wanted to give her a little support but after handling her in person, I'm not sure it's needed. The insert is very nice and for the price of around $40, I'm very pleased. It does cause the sides of my bag to want to stay open but it also does make the front of the bag nice and flat/smooth. At this point I'm thinking that I will use the insert on occasions where I'm carrying the bag all day but skip it for short outings as I think the extra support is a good idea for long hauls but unnecessary overall (if that makes sense).
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 3996527
> 
> After:
> View attachment 3996528
> View attachment 3996529
> View attachment 3996531



Where did you buy the Sooni insert?


----------



## tsmtl

Has anyone tried the original club inserts?


----------



## tsmtl

I have one for my b35, I do find the felt a little rough, the insert you ladies are talking about, are they rough texture as well? Or more soft? I’m thinking maybe the rougher texture allows for a more the insert to have a more sturdy shape (which is what I want) because all of my B’s are Togo,  it I also wonder if that rougher texture will be bad for the interior leather ... what are your thoughts ladies? TIA [emoji173]️[emoji847]


----------



## kewlada

acrowcounted said:


> I just got the Sooni insert for my B25. I ordered the insert after being offered the B25 but before actually seeing her. My bag is Swift leather so I wanted to give her a little support but after handling her in person, I'm not sure it's needed. The insert is very nice and for the price of around $40, I'm very pleased. It does cause the sides of my bag to want to stay open but it also does make the front of the bag nice and flat/smooth. At this point I'm thinking that I will use the insert on occasions where I'm carrying the bag all day but skip it for short outings as I think the extra support is a good idea for long hauls but unnecessary overall (if that makes sense).
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 3996527
> 
> After:
> View attachment 3996528
> View attachment 3996529
> View attachment 3996531



your b25 is so beautiful!!!! can i know what is the name of your twilly? totally love it!


----------



## sparks1007

js2367 said:


> I just got the birkin inserts from Original Club and they're amazing! Highly recommended and I believe the pricing is better than the other options I've seen.



Can I please ask which one you bought? The vegan leather or the felt and which style? Thanks.


----------



## Hermes_lover18

With the sooni are you supposed to see the outline of the insert when it’s the bag? I would be worried this would cause indentations after a while. My friend used Samorga which is very similar to Sooni as both are Korean brands and made in polyester felt. It left her Birkin with indentations, but not right away only after a few months. So please do be careful Btw beautiful baby green B! 



acrowcounted said:


> I just got the Sooni insert for my B25. I ordered the insert after being offered the B25 but before actually seeing her. My bag is Swift leather so I wanted to give her a little support but after handling her in person, I'm not sure it's needed. The insert is very nice and for the price of around $40, I'm very pleased. It does cause the sides of my bag to want to stay open but it also does make the front of the bag nice and flat/smooth. At this point I'm thinking that I will use the insert on occasions where I'm carrying the bag all day but skip it for short outings as I think the extra support is a good idea for long hauls but unnecessary overall (if that makes sense).
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 3996527
> 
> After:
> View attachment 3996528
> View attachment 3996529
> View attachment 3996531


A


acrowcounted said:


> I just got the Sooni insert for my B25. I ordered the insert after being offered the B25 but before actually seeing her. My bag is Swift leather so I wanted to give her a little support but after handling her in person, I'm not sure it's needed. The insert is very nice and for the price of around $40, I'm very pleased. It does cause the sides of my bag to want to stay open but it also does make the front of the bag nice and flat/smooth. At this point I'm thinking that I will use the insert on occasions where I'm carrying the bag all day but skip it for short outings as I think the extra support is a good idea for long hauls but unnecessary overall (if that makes sense).
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 3996527
> 
> After:
> View attachment 3996528
> View attachment 3996529
> View attachment 3996531


----------



## ice75

Hermes_lover18 said:


> What colour inserts have your tried lovely for your Hermès babies?
> Before this I’ve tried D&C, Maitai, Samorga (for my LV).


I bought taupe from MaiTai for my B30 and bolide,Natural/fuschia from MaiTai for my K28.I have also bought from Cloversac for my B30.Cloversac insert is like weight and I like it.Its just too tempting to buy from 7RP


----------



## acrowcounted

nicole0612 said:


> Where did you buy the Sooni insert?


I bought through etsy.


----------



## acrowcounted

Hermes_lover18 said:


> With the sooni are you supposed to see the outline of the insert when it’s the bag? I would be worried this would cause indentations after a while. My friend used Samorga which is very similar to Sooni as both are Korean brands and made in polyester felt. It left her Birkin with indentations, but not right away only after a few months. So please do be careful Btw beautiful baby green B!
> 
> 
> A


I couldn't see the outline in real life but did notice it in the pictures after the fact. I do worry that it might cause a mark long term if used heavily so I will be mindful of that.  I wonder if anyone has successfully used a insert of any brand on a swift B25. It seems like the warmth/moldability of the leather would make it susceptible to marks (which, ironically, is why I got the insert to begin with).


----------



## acrowcounted

kewlada said:


> your b25 is so beautiful!!!! can i know what is the name of your twilly? totally love it!


It's the "Sea, Surf, and Fun" Twilly in colorway 04. I actually don't really like the pattern until it's wrapped on the handles. So glad my SA suggested it or I'd have never considered this one.


----------



## kewlada

acrowcounted said:


> It's the "Sea, Surf, and Fun" Twilly in colorway 04. I actually don't really like the pattern until it's wrapped on the handles. So glad my SA suggested it or I'd have never considered this one.



thank you! i’m surprised its “sea, surf and fun”. after it’s wrapped on the handles, it does not even look like it!  it’s really beautiful wrapped up on your b25! enjoy it!!


----------



## nicole0612

acrowcounted said:


> I bought through etsy.



Thank you. It looks like they are no longer there.


----------



## sparks1007

Does anyone have an email/contact info for MaiThai? I keep getting an undelivered message when using the address on her website. Thanks.


----------



## bagalogist

sparks1007 said:


> Does anyone have an email/contact info for MaiThai? I keep getting an undelivered message when using the address on her website. Thanks.


Try :
maitaicollection@orange.fr
Or
customerservice@maitaicollection.com


----------



## sparks1007

Nanami_S. said:


> Has anyone used SENAMON before? I found it on Amazon.
> They are just like Original Club but cheaper. They accept customizations as well. I think I am going to try it.



Hiya! Just wondering if you gave them a go?


----------



## okiern1981

Speaking of Original Club...mine for my B30 was a giant NO!  Deformed the leather, I struggled to close the bag and it wasn’t even packed.  However, the one for the B30 works like a charm in the GP30.


----------



## sparks1007

bagalogist said:


> Try :
> maitaicollection@orange.fr
> Or
> customerservice@maitaicollection.com



Thanks so much!


----------



## sparks1007

okiern1981 said:


> Speaking of Original Club...mine for my B30 was a giant NO!  Deformed the leather, I struggled to close the bag and it wasn’t even packed.  However, the one for the B30 works like a charm in the GP30.



Good to know. Will cross them off the list then. There's so much choice out there it's overwhelming.


----------



## acrowcounted

I decided to do a little surgery to my Sooni insert in order to make it fit my B25 better. I cut out a wedge, 2cm in width, from each of the short sides and then laced it back together. It now fits much better and doesn't push against the front of the bag.


----------



## sparks1007

Does anyone have the measurements of a Mai Thai for the B35 please?


----------



## Julide

acrowcounted said:


> I decided to do a little surgery to my Sooni insert in order to make it fit my B25 better. I cut out a wedge, 2cm in width, from each of the short sides and then laced it back together. It now fits much better and doesn't push against the front of the bag.
> View attachment 3999873
> View attachment 3999874
> View attachment 3999875
> View attachment 3999876


Thats just awesome!! Nice work!


----------



## Julide

sparks1007 said:


> Does anyone have the measurements of a Mai Thai for the B35 please?


Is it listed on her website?


----------



## sparks1007

acrowcounted said:


> I decided to do a little surgery to my Sooni insert in order to make it fit my B25 better. I cut out a wedge, 2cm in width, from each of the short sides and then laced it back together. It now fits much better and doesn't push against the front of the bag.
> View attachment 3999873
> View attachment 3999874
> View attachment 3999875
> View attachment 3999876



Love this!



Julide said:


> Is it listed on her website?



Sadly not - she lists weights not dimensions.


----------



## Julide

sparks1007 said:


> Love this!
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly not - she lists weights not dimensions.


Shoot, well hopefully someone can get you that info. I will list it on the list too!


----------



## sparks1007

Julide said:


> Shoot, well hopefully someone can get you that info. I will list it on the list too!



Thanks Julide for all the great work you do on this thread! So useful. I have also ordered a new one from someone on Etsy I haven't seen mentioned on here. Will update when I receive it.


----------



## Julide

sparks1007 said:


> Thanks Julide for all the great work you do on this thread! So useful. I have also ordered a new one from someone on Etsy I haven't seen mentioned on here. Will update when I receive it.


Thank you!!You are most welcome!!I can't wait to see this new insert!


----------



## sparks1007

Julide said:


> Thank you!!You are most welcome!!I can't wait to see this new insert!



Will definitely post about it when I get it!


----------



## Dawn72

sparks1007 said:


> Does anyone have the measurements of a Mai Thai for the B35 please?



This was in her email to me 

All measurements in cm (Length x Depth x Height)

Birkin 35: 33.5 x 15.5 x 16
Birkin 30: 29.5 x 13.5 x 13
Birkin 25: 22.0 x 11.0 x 11

Kelly 35: 33.5 x 14 x 13
Kelly 32: 30.0 x 13 x 13 
Kelly 28: 26.5 x 10 x 13

Lindy 34: 32.5 x 16.5 x 13.5

Picotin 22: 20 x 16 x 12.5
Picotin 18: 17.5 x 12 x 12
Picotin 26:  24 x 19.50 x 14.50

Bolide 31: 28 x 12 x 13
Bolide 35: 33.5 x 14 x 13.5

Evelyne 29: 22 x 6 x 15


----------



## sparks1007

Dawn72 said:


> This was in her email to me
> 
> All measurements in cm (Length x Depth x Height)
> 
> Birkin 35: 33.5 x 15.5 x 16
> Birkin 30: 29.5 x 13.5 x 13
> Birkin 25: 22.0 x 11.0 x 11
> 
> Kelly 35: 33.5 x 14 x 13
> Kelly 32: 30.0 x 13 x 13
> Kelly 28: 26.5 x 10 x 13
> 
> Lindy 34: 32.5 x 16.5 x 13.5
> 
> Picotin 22: 20 x 16 x 12.5
> Picotin 18: 17.5 x 12 x 12
> Picotin 26:  24 x 19.50 x 14.50
> 
> Bolide 31: 28 x 12 x 13
> Bolide 35: 33.5 x 14 x 13.5
> 
> Evelyne 29: 22 x 6 x 15



Thanks so much!  The one I ordered isn't too far off that size. Will update when I receive it. 

@Julide Look!!


----------



## Julide

Dawn72 said:


> This was in her email to me
> 
> All measurements in cm (Length x Depth x Height)
> 
> Birkin 35: 33.5 x 15.5 x 16
> Birkin 30: 29.5 x 13.5 x 13
> Birkin 25: 22.0 x 11.0 x 11
> 
> Kelly 35: 33.5 x 14 x 13
> Kelly 32: 30.0 x 13 x 13
> Kelly 28: 26.5 x 10 x 13
> 
> Lindy 34: 32.5 x 16.5 x 13.5
> 
> Picotin 22: 20 x 16 x 12.5
> Picotin 18: 17.5 x 12 x 12
> Picotin 26:  24 x 19.50 x 14.50
> 
> Bolide 31: 28 x 12 x 13
> Bolide 35: 33.5 x 14 x 13.5
> 
> Evelyne 29: 22 x 6 x 15



&


sparks1007 said:


> Thanks so much!  The one I ordered isn't too far off that size. Will update when I receive it.
> 
> @Julide Look!!



Excellent!! I will add these to the list when I can!!! Thank you for alerting me!!!


----------



## OKComputer

calexandre said:


> Good grief, those 7RP prices were already stratospheric! I was considering ordering one instead of a MaiTai, but
> 
> 
> Seriously, at those prices it would need to carry my handbag for me too!  Scratching this one off my list of possibilities, especially after the we-think-we're-Hermes price increase.
> 
> @LadyD21 Alcantara does look like a beautiful fabric, but you can find the real stuff wholesale online for ~$75/meter. Store prices will always be higher, and I'd be surprised if any company would be paying 4x the cost to buy in-store. So I highly doubt the price of the 7RP inserts can be attributed solely or even mostly to materials costs.
> 
> Thanks to all those who have contributed to the list of bag/insert combos btw-- so helpful.



Agree x100! I can't justify the prices of 7RP. They are simply insane. And the discount codes are more or less a rounding error, not even 10%! 

I have a MaiTai insert for my B35 Noir, and am looking for an insert for my new B35 Etain. I think I will likely go MaiTai again.


----------



## OKComputer

Can anyone share opinions on whether I need an insert for a K32 sellier in epsom? I use inserts to protect the shape/leather (I don't carry much, so don't really need it for organization). Is it necessary for a sellier in epsom or will this specific combination hold its own?


----------



## Sclim1

If anyone has any feedback/ input on a suitable insert for keeping the shape of a b25 in swift, that would be much appreciated. 
Also, if anyone has successfully used an insert for both b25 and k25, let me know which one. Thanks! [emoji846]


----------



## amorris

Does anyone have the actual 7 rue paradis insert for B30, do you mind sharing its exact dimensions. LxWxH of both the top and the bottom part. 

I have a few inserts but only 7RP goes a little bit narrower on the top. When I slightly scrunch/close my B, I can see the mark of the top part of the insert; none of them is 'wedge-shaped'. I am worried it's going to leave a mark/dent. TIA!


----------



## TeeCee77

amorris said:


> Does anyone have the actual 7 rue paradis insert for B30, do you mind sharing its exact dimensions. LxWxH of both the top and the bottom part.
> 
> I have a few inserts but only 7RP goes a little bit narrower on the top. When I slightly scrunch/close my B, I can see the mark of the top part of the insert; none of them is 'wedge-shaped'. I am worried it's going to leave a mark/dent. TIA!



Hi! I have a B30 7RP insert. The approximate measurements are as follows: 

Bottom: 26.5 cm x 14.5 cm
Top: 26 cm x 10.75 cm

I took the measurements as the insert is relaxed without tugging the middle in or anything (it’s a bit wider in the middle than at the ends). I’ve used mine for about 6 months. 

For comparison, below is a pic of all my inserts.  Mai Tai B30, 7RP K32, 7RP B30, Fourbi 20


----------



## Keren16

Tcooke77 said:


> Hi! I have a B30 7RP insert. The approximate measurements are as follows:
> 
> Bottom: 26.5 cm x 14.5 cm
> Top: 26 cm x 10.75 cm
> 
> I took the measurements as the insert is relaxed without tugging the middle in or anything (it’s a bit wider in the middle than at the ends). I’ve used mine for about 6 months.
> 
> For comparison, below is a pic of all my inserts.  Mai Tai B30, 7RP K32, 7RP B30, Fourbi 20
> View attachment 4008470



I have the Mai Tai B30 insert also & fits well. 
How would you compare your 7RP to the Mai Tai for your B30? I am thinking about ordering one
I have a 7RP for my K32 Sellier. Is your 7 RP for your K a Sellier or Retourne?
Thanks


----------



## TeeCee77

@Keren16 I think both MT and 7RP are excellent quality. The MT B30 insert is a fair bit longer than the 7RP B30 insert. Because I carry my B30 cinched about 1/2 closed, I find the MT presses the sides of my bag out. Thus, I prefer the 7RP for my B30. 
For someone who does not cinch their bag but leaves it loose, both inserts probably work equally well.  On days I want my bag completely closed, I use the Fourbi 20, which does not touch the sides at all in my B30.

Funny enough I actually love the MTB30 insert for my B35! 

My 7RP K32 insert is for a retourne.


----------



## arwenluv

I am looking at MaiTai for B30.  Should i be getting size 25 or 30?  I read previously that 30 kind of protrude out.  Which would be a better fit?  Thanks


----------



## Monique1004

I just received the beautiful limited edition opera color B30 insert. Perfect fit. Love it!


----------



## Hauteessentials

Hi all, I just bought a preloved K25 Retourne in Swift and am shopping for an insert as Swift is a soft leather and the bag has started slouching.

I’m not sure if 7RP is worth its $$ but it seems like I don’t really have a choice since MT doesn’t do K25 size. I do however notice they have a B25. Does anyone use MT B25 insert for their K25? 

Thanks and appreciate any advice.


----------



## sweilun

Hi all, I have received my customized samorga for my birkin 35. I had the top depth made to a tapered fit similiar to maitai and 7rp. 

For those whom are interested, here are the dimensions. 

Length: 32cm
Height: 16cm
Bottom depth: 16cm
Top depth: 11cm

You can just tell samorga to customise to these dimensions if you are interested.

Here are some pictures.


----------



## ice75

Monique1004 said:


> I just received the beautiful limited edition opera color B30 insert. Perfect fit. Love it!
> View attachment 4008551
> View attachment 4008553
> View attachment 4008554
> View attachment 4008557
> View attachment 4008558


Thank you for sharing! I'm wondering whether it is good to buy 7RP B25 insert for my B30. But with this picture, you have assured me that it is alright to buy the B30 insert from 7RP


----------



## LadyD21

Monique1004 said:


> I just received the beautiful limited edition opera color B30 insert. Perfect fit. Love it!
> View attachment 4008551
> View attachment 4008553
> View attachment 4008554
> View attachment 4008557
> View attachment 4008558


Wow, love the red color!  Their inserts are so beautiful! A pop of color every time you open your bag and no more searching in a dark hole.


----------



## LadyD21

OKComputer said:


> Can anyone share opinions on whether I need an insert for a K32 sellier in epsom? I use inserts to protect the shape/leather (I don't carry much, so don't really need it for organization). Is it necessary for a sellier in epsom or will this specific combination hold its own?



You don't need an insert but I like to use them as precaution to protect the inside of all my bags. You never know when something could leak or cause a stain.


----------



## juzluvpink

Monique1004 said:


> I just received the beautiful limited edition opera color B30 insert. Perfect fit. Love it!
> View attachment 4008551
> View attachment 4008553
> View attachment 4008554
> View attachment 4008557
> View attachment 4008558



Gorgeous. I’ve also ordered one for my K28 Sellier and I hope to use it in my K28 Retourne and B25 as well. Hope they fits!


----------



## Monique1004

LadyD21 said:


> Wow, love the red color!  Their inserts are so beautiful! A pop of color every time you open your bag and no more searching in a dark hole.



I also have SO coming soon (hopefully) with etoupe & rouge tomate inside so this will be perfect for that one as well.


----------



## TeeCee77

Had a little photo shoot this morning. Hope these help those deciding. 
First up, B35 with a Mai Tai B30 insert.  First picture is outside of bag with the insert. Second is with the sangles fully extended and bag open (lots of extra room). Third picture is sangles pulled 1/2 closed (this is how I carry my bag and I like this fit, call me crazy). Using the MTB30 in a B35 provides little to no structural support.


----------



## TeeCee77

Next up. B30 7RP insert in a B30. This is my favorite insert for this bag. It fits lovely and provides just the right amount of structural support.


----------



## TeeCee77

Then there was the Fourbi 20....no support at all. And it’s pretty darn loose in the B30. BUT, I like using it when I want to carry my B30 with the sangles pulled closed. Just me, and what I like to do


----------



## TeeCee77

Finally! Mai Tai B30 insert in a B30. Great quality. Good structural support Does not press front of bag out at all. I do find it presses the sides out a bit.


----------



## tannfran

juzluvpink said:


> Gorgeous. I’ve also ordered one for my K28 Sellier and I hope to use it in my K28 Retourne and B25 as well. Hope they fits!



Yes...they fit[emoji173]️


----------



## Israeli_Flava

acrowcounted said:


> I just got the Sooni insert for my B25. I ordered the insert after being offered the B25 but before actually seeing her. My bag is Swift leather so I wanted to give her a little support but after handling her in person, I'm not sure it's needed. The insert is very nice and for the price of around $40, I'm very pleased. It does cause the sides of my bag to want to stay open but it also does make the front of the bag nice and flat/smooth. At this point I'm thinking that I will use the insert on occasions where I'm carrying the bag all day but skip it for short outings as I think the extra support is a good idea for long hauls but unnecessary overall (if that makes sense).
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 3996527
> 
> After:
> View attachment 3996528
> View attachment 3996529
> View attachment 3996531


Hmmmmm...I'm wondering if this would be a good insert for a little but slouchy on one side swift K28? do u recommend? Looks quite stiff...
Maybe I should stick w/maitai? I need some structure tho....


----------



## Keren16

Tcooke77 said:


> @Keren16 I think both MT and 7RP are excellent quality. The MT B30 insert is a fair bit longer than the 7RP B30 insert. Because I carry my B30 cinched about 1/2 closed, I find the MT presses the sides of my bag out. Thus, I prefer the 7RP for my B30.
> For someone who does not cinch their bag but leaves it loose, both inserts probably work equally well.  On days I want my bag completely closed, I use the Fourbi 20, which does not touch the sides at all in my B30.
> 
> Funny enough I actually love the MTB30 insert for my B35!
> 
> My 7RP K32 insert is for a retourne.



Thanks!
I keep my inserts inside my bags. Not sure if that is good or not. Like you, I notice the Mai Tai insert presses the sides of my B30 out. I bought her new from the store about a year ago & have not worn it much. Probably a 7RP would be a better fit.
My 7RP K inserts are for a Retourne & Sellier. Though I probably do not need one for the Sellier, the bag is special to me so I decided it needs a specially made insert!


----------



## Keren16

Monique1004 said:


> I just received the beautiful limited edition opera color B30 insert. Perfect fit. Love it!
> View attachment 4008551
> View attachment 4008553
> View attachment 4008554
> View attachment 4008557
> View attachment 4008558



Congratulations [emoji173]️
I have the same 7RP color for my K.
Now I want an insert for my Black B30. Love the color. Not sure if I should duplicate it since Rouge Opera is a limited edition


----------



## ice75

Tcooke77 said:


> Finally! Mai Tai B30 insert in a B30. Great quality. Good structural support Does not press front of bag out at all. I do find it presses the sides out a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008920
> View attachment 4008921
> View attachment 4008922


Wow Tcooke!Thank you for sharing your pictures.They are good comparison on the different inserts for Birkin.Once again thank you!


----------



## acrowcounted

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hmmmmm...I'm wondering if this would be a good insert for a little but slouchy on one side swift K28? do u recommend? Looks quite stiff...
> Maybe I should stick w/maitai? I need some structure tho....


 I'm so torn on the whole insert topic now. I ended up modifying my Sooni insert to taper toward the top and it fits better now but I'm still not sure about using it often. I'd really hate to harm the swift leather and I'm not sure the insert helps that much anyway. I don't carry anything spillable so I'm not worried about that factor and the insert takes up a lot of room.  It is quite stiff though so it would provide structure and might be more fitting for a 28 size. I like the custom built samorga from a few posts ago. It looks like it's the same material as the Sooni.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pinkchampagne said:


> Having used both D&C and 7RP, I prefer D&C hands down for structure. While 7RP is a lovely looking insert and certainly luxurious, I found it to slide around in my B35s. It was short several inches on the sides when compared to my D&C. Since my primary need for an insert is to provide structure, it was ultimately not for me and was returned.
> 
> I just ordered a D&C insert for my new B30, but already own two D&Cs for my B35s.
> 
> I don't own any MT, so I can't give you feedback there.


Darling, just wondering if you have used the D&C in a smooth leather bag like in swift Kelly?? I really want a stiff insert but I don't want to cause a line in the middle of the bag from the top of the insert.... so confused....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

acrowcounted said:


> I'm so torn on the whole insert topic now. I ended up modifying my Sooni insert to taper toward the top and it fits better now but I'm still not sure about using it often. I'd really hate to harm the swift leather and I'm not sure the insert helps that much anyway. I don't carry anything spillable so I'm not worried about that factor and the insert takes up a lot of room.  It is quite stiff though so it would provide structure and might be more fitting for a 28 size. I like the custom built samorga from a few posts ago. It looks like it's the same material as the Sooni.


Thanks babe... I saw later in the thread u ended up cutting the insert.
The only reason I want an insert is for structure. I don't care about organization aspects or being enamored by the fabric.
BUT I also don't want to cause an unsightly line ..... confused????


----------



## Israeli_Flava

QuelleFromage said:


> I use a D&C TB26 insert and it is basically square. It's a great insert, but my bag is Swift so I don't leave it in the bag longterm.
> This post should go to the insert thread


Ahhhhh QF!!!! So you are happy with D&C for a swift bag??? Does is help to Keep the structure of the bag really well without making a line in the leather??

Edit: nevermind... it seems D&C has no insert for Kelly!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OKComputer

LadyD21 said:


> You don't need an insert but I like to use them as precaution to protect the inside of all my bags. You never know when something could leak or cause a stain.


Good point, didn't cross my mind! Thanks!


----------



## partialtopink

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling, just wondering if you have used the D&C in a smooth leather bag like in swift Kelly?? I really want a stiff insert but I don't want to cause a line in the middle of the bag from the top of the insert.... so confused....


I have & had no issues. I have a Tadelakt B35 and have no issues with denting. I buy D&C inserts for all of my Bs.


----------



## LVjudy

Monique1004 said:


> I just received the beautiful limited edition opera color B30 insert. Perfect fit. Love it!
> View attachment 4008551
> View attachment 4008553
> View attachment 4008554
> View attachment 4008557
> View attachment 4008558



Gorgeous! Ordered the same color for my K32 & can’t wait for it to arrive!!!!


----------



## Susie Tunes

Tcooke77 said:


> Next up. B30 7RP insert in a B30. This is my favorite insert for this bag. It fits lovely and provides just the right amount of structural support.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008902
> View attachment 4008904
> View attachment 4008905



Great photos - thankyou for sharing [emoji4]


----------



## VivaNYC

Hello once upon a time I came across a bag insert for Hermes Evelyne mentioned here. It is not from Mai Tai or Fourbi. One I need is a tall I nsert that zipped at the top. I found it on FB from recommendation here. But I lost the info since. It is based in Asia. Does anyone recall? Any lead to even something like that would be great. Thx


----------



## TeeCee77

For all you Jige lovers out there... I found a great insert solution! As recommended by some lovely contributors, I purchased a Mai Tai 90 carré Single pochette organizer. To perfect the fit I had a seamstress cut the flap off and *magic*


----------



## MotoChiq

Has anyome bought a MaiTai insert for an Evelyne 29?


----------



## amorris

Tcooke77 said:


> Hi! I have a B30 7RP insert. The approximate measurements are as follows:
> 
> Bottom: 26.5 cm x 14.5 cm
> Top: 26 cm x 10.75 cm
> 
> I took the measurements as the insert is relaxed without tugging the middle in or anything (it’s a bit wider in the middle than at the ends). I’ve used mine for about 6 months.
> 
> For comparison, below is a pic of all my inserts.  Mai Tai B30, 7RP K32, 7RP B30, Fourbi 20
> View attachment 4008470



Thank you so so much for the measurements!!! I am thinking of doing a customised insert, if it doesn't work, I think I might have to invest on 7RP. Such a gorgeous insert!


----------



## oohshinythings

MotoChiq said:


> Has anyome bought a MaiTai insert for an Evelyne 29?


Yep I have one for my Evelyne Sellier. I kind of think it's overkill though, the bag itself isn't so big that I need an organizer inside.


----------



## Keren16

Tcooke77 said:


> For all you Jige lovers out there... I found a great insert solution! As recommended by some lovely contributors, I purchased a Mai Tai 90 carré Single pochette organizer. To perfect the fit I had a seamstress cut the flap off and *magic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009635
> View attachment 4009636
> View attachment 4009639



I did the same. The recommendation from a wonderful tpf contributor


----------



## Meta

@Sclim1 @acrowcounted @Israeli_Flava It seems to me that you ladies want an insert for structure with your Swift bags and not so much for organization? 

I have a Kelly 25 and Bolide 27 in Swift and I don't use any inserts. Initially I was thinking I would need to like you ladies, but with advise from my SA all I really need to do to minimize slouching is to stuff the bag with acid-free paper (those in your orange boxes or ask your SA for some!) to maintain its shape when not in use. Both bags had a little slouch right out of the box, brand new but ever since I stored it with paper molded to the shape of the bag, it's been fine. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Keren16

weN84 said:


> @Sclim1 @acrowcounted @Israeli_Flava It seems to me that you ladies want an insert for structure with your Swift bags and not so much for organization?
> 
> I have a Kelly 25 and Bolide 27 in Swift and I don't use any inserts. Initially I was thinking I would need to like you ladies, but with advise from my SA all I really need to do to minimize slouching is to stuff the bag with acid-free paper (those in your orange boxes or ask your SA for some!) to maintain its shape when not in use. Both bags had a little slouch right out of the box, brand new but ever since I stored it with paper molded to the shape of the bag, it's been fine. Just thought I'd share.



I use inserts because of my obsessive nature to protect my bags. I used to just put little pouches organized by categories like slgs, ids, etc.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

weN84 said:


> @Sclim1 @acrowcounted @Israeli_Flava It seems to me that you ladies want an insert for structure with your Swift bags and not so much for organization?
> 
> I have a Kelly 25 and Bolide 27 in Swift and I don't use any inserts. Initially I was thinking I would need to like you ladies, but with advise from my SA all I really need to do to minimize slouching is to stuff the bag with acid-free paper (those in your orange boxes or ask your SA for some!) to maintain its shape when not in use. Both bags had a little slouch right out of the box, brand new but ever since I stored it with paper molded to the shape of the bag, it's been fine. Just thought I'd share.


THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tonkamama

Tcooke77 said:


> For all you Jige lovers out there... I found a great insert solution! As recommended by some lovely contributors, I purchased a Mai Tai 90 carré Single pochette organizer. To perfect the fit I had a seamstress cut the flap off and *magic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4009635
> View attachment 4009636
> View attachment 4009639


Thank you dear, exactly what I am looking for...

Ladies....Any idea or suggestion where I can get an insert for my Kelly Cut?  Yes I love to protect inside of all my bags .


----------



## tonkamama

Keren16 said:


> I use inserts because of my obsessive nature to protect my bags. I used to just put little pouches organized by categories like slgs, ids, etc.



I am the same way Keren,  I am a minimalist when it comes to what I carry inside my handbag.  I love inserts that provide those useful pockets for organizations, I don’t use any SLG except a card case for cc and money.


----------



## Hauteessentials

Hello, I just purchased a kelly 25 in swift and I would really like an insert that gives structure without costing an arm and a leg (aka 7RP). Conversion to Oz dollars is a whopping $430 . At the moment 7RP seem to be the only brand that sells inserts for the Kelly 25. Does anyone know of any other brands that fits as well as ships to Australia? Thanks in advance for any advice coming my way


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hauteessentials said:


> Hello, I just purchased a kelly 25 in swift and I would really like an insert that gives structure without costing an arm and a leg (aka 7RP). Conversion to Oz dollars is a whopping $430 . At the moment 7RP seem to be the only brand that sells inserts for the Kelly 25. Does anyone know of any other brands that fits as well as ships to Australia? Thanks in advance for any advice coming my way



Have you looked at the Hermes fourbi?


----------



## Hauteessentials

hotshot said:


> Have you looked at the Hermes fourbi?



I haven’t but from what I’ve read about it.. it doesn’t provide any structure and if I’m not wrong, it’s just as, if not more expensive than the 7RP.


----------



## loubsandlulu

I have tried Samorga, Maitai and finally 7RP. Nothing compares to the 7RP. It is expensive, but well worth it. Samorga left marks on the back. Maitai pushes the sides out. 7RP fits perfectly and has no issues. I wish I would've purchased it from the get go rather than wasting money on inserts that are subpar. These bags are expensive and it's honestly only approx 5% of the total investment. Quality does not come cheap!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hauteessentials said:


> I haven’t but from what I’ve read about it.. it doesn’t provide any structure and if I’m not wrong, it’s just as, if not more expensive than the 7RP.



I don't mind it being a soft structure. The fourbi can be found on the secondary market for a decent
price & most of them are usually in really good condition. I just bought a 25 several weeks ago
that was mint for $400.. not cheap but nonetheless Hermes & that has appeal to me.
And no dents/marks to be concerned about


----------



## Keren16

loubsandlulu said:


> I have tried Samorga, Maitai and finally 7RP. Nothing compares to the 7RP. It is expensive, but well worth it. Samorga left marks on the back. Maitai pushes the sides out. 7RP fits perfectly and has no issues. I wish I would've purchased it from the get go rather than wasting money on inserts that are subpar. These bags are expensive and it's honestly only approx 5% of the total investment. Quality does not come cheap!



I also noticed the sides pushed out on my B30 with the Mai Tai insert & disregarded till now. I have never tried Samorga. I have two 7RP inserts for Kelly’s I consider special to me  which justified their price.  They fit perfectly. Since there have been several comments about MT inserts & the Birkin fit, I guess I will order one for my B. They are expensive however the Birkin I bought cost $10,900 USD plus state tax. Agreed, a small fraction of the price I paid for the bag. 
While I am happy with the MT inserts in my other Hermes bags, I prioritize my 7RP purchases for certain H styles.


----------



## Sclim1

weN84 said:


> @Sclim1 @acrowcounted @Israeli_Flava It seems to me that you ladies want an insert for structure with your Swift bags and not so much for organization?
> 
> I have a Kelly 25 and Bolide 27 in Swift and I don't use any inserts. Initially I was thinking I would need to like you ladies, but with advise from my SA all I really need to do to minimize slouching is to stuff the bag with acid-free paper (those in your orange boxes or ask your SA for some!) to maintain its shape when not in use. Both bags had a little slouch right out of the box, brand new but ever since I stored it with paper molded to the shape of the bag, it's been fine. Just thought I'd share.



Thanks for taking the time to share!! Really appreciate it... [emoji847]


----------



## Hauteessentials

After thinking it over breakfast (and mulling over the last few days), I think I might just purchase a felt insert since my bag is a very small Kelly 25 and I don’t usually put much in it other than my small wallet, car keys and a lipstick. I remember someone (can’t remember who) mentioned that with small bags inserts are not necessary and acid free paper is best to keep the shape while storing the bag so I guess the insert for me is more to protect the insides. 
7RP is definitely on my radar for my future (and bigger) Hermes bags.


----------



## Hauteessentials

Just read the post above mine. It’s @weN84 who suggested the acid free paper. Thanks for your suggestion


----------



## Hauteessentials

Hi everyone, I’ve been looking through eBay and Etsy for felt organizers for my Kelly 25 in swift Retourne. Has anyone every tried Original Club for their Hermès bag in swift leather? What do you think of the insert if I’m just looking to line the bag and provide minimal structure? Many thanks for any advice given


----------



## loubsandlulu

Hauteessentials said:


> Hi everyone, I’ve been looking through eBay and Etsy for felt organizers for my Kelly 25 in swift Retourne. Has anyone every tried Original Club for their Hermès bag in swift leather? What do you think of the insert if I’m just looking to line the bag and provide minimal structure? Many thanks for any advice given



I wouldn’t recommend felt organizers for swift. They will leave marks on the leather over time.


----------



## calexandre

I recently ordered two different Mai Tai organizers to test out in my Sikkim Double Sens Maxi and my Swift/Grizzly Double Sens 45. Neither is quite right for what I want to achieve with an insert for these bags, but they are beautifully made, and might be right for someone else's DS aims, so I'm posting pics for reference here.

First up, the Kelly 35 insert. This is pretty much a perfect fit in the DS 45, and occupies a nice amount of the Maxi too. Gorgeous color too. But it added way too much structure for my taste. I don't carry much at all in my bags and am after the DS more for the look of it than to stuff it full. I love the slouch and drape of these bags, so the Kelly insert just wasn't right for me.





Next I tried the Evelyne 29 insert. Although much thinner, I still found it gave me a bit too much structure, and the outline was visible through the sleek Sikkim leather of the Maxi, even though it looks like it's drowning in there!





I have nothing but good things to say about the construction and fabric, and if I had any use for an insert for any of my other bags, I wouldn't hesitate to go for one of these. As it stands, for the DSes I might keep doing what I'm already doing: using a small H dustbag to contain scratchy things like keys. I'd go for a Fourbi for its floopiness but with the pale reversible Grizzly interior of my smaller DS to protect, I don't want even the small metal rivets on it to be bouncing around in there.


----------



## calexandre

MotoChiq said:


> Has anyome bought a MaiTai insert for an Evelyne 29?



Hi there, I bought a 29 insert to try in my Double Sens bags. I do have a 29 Evelyne and took a quick pic for you so that you can see how the insert looks through the Evelyne holes, and a worse pic of the insert inside the bag. I couldn't speak to how it would structure an Evelyne, however, because mine is Barenia and stands on its own, and since I'm returning it I haven't used it so I'm not sure how much it would add to the convenience of the bag.


----------



## MotoChiq

calexandre said:


> Hi there, I bought a 29 insert to try in my Double Sens bags. I do have a 29 Evelyne and took a quick pic for you so that you can see how the insert looks through the Evelyne holes, and a worse pic of the insert inside the bag. I couldn't speak to how it would structure an Evelyne, however, because mine is Barenia and stands on its own, and since I'm returning it I haven't used it so I'm not sure how much it would add to the convenience of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 4011694
> View attachment 4011695


Thank you so much for the pictures and your thoughts. My Evelyne is in Clemence, so it bulges when I carry stuff in it.


----------



## FashionHuntress

I just bought the Mai Tai 35 Birkin insert and I love it. Fits perfectly.  This may sound weird but it fits my Togo better than my Clemence. I feel the fit with Clemence is more
Snug.  Could just be my bag.  I honestly thought the price for the 7RP was too high for what it was so thats why I chose the Mai Tai.  BTW - I got it really fast too.  Overall great experience.


----------



## TeeCee77

FashionHuntress said:


> I just bought the Mai Tai 35 Birkin insert and I love it. Fits perfectly.  This may sound weird but it fits my Togo better than my Clemence. I feel the fit with Clemence is more
> Snug.  Could just be my bag.  I honestly thought the price for the 7RP was too high for what it was so thats why I chose the Mai Tai.  BTW - I got it really fast too.  Overall great experience.



I have a MT B30 insert that I have been using for my B35. I like the fit because there is no pressure points, but I would love to see how the MT 35 fits inside a B35.  Would you ever be willing to snap a few pictures for us?


----------



## FashionHuntress

Sure thing! I’ll post tomorrow. It fits perfectly.


----------



## FashionHuntress

TeeCee77 said:


> I have a MT B30 insert that I have been using for my B35. I like the fit because there is no pressure points, but I would love to see how the MT 35 fits inside a B35.  Would you ever be willing to snap a few pictures for us?


----------



## TeeCee77

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## FashionHuntress

TeeCee77 said:


> Awesome, thank you!


No prob!


----------



## minnielin

Hello ladies,
I would like to enquire if there is any recommendation for Herbag 31 inserts ? I would like to maintain the Herbag canvas structure well


----------



## lala28

Hi all! I think I’m ready to bite the bullet and try out a 7RP insert.  Is anyone aware of a current discount code? Thanks in advance!


----------



## lala28

Oh, and another question about 7RP inserts:  Both the B35 organizer and the K35 retourne organizer are described as having 10 pockets.  Do both bags use the same insert? Or is the insert for the B35 different from the K35 retourne insert? Just trying to figure out if I can use the same organizer insert for both bags or whether I need to buy 2 different ones.


----------



## tonkamama

lala28 said:


> Hi all! I think I’m ready to bite the bullet and try out a 7RP insert.  Is anyone aware of a current discount code? Thanks in advance!


You can try this code or go on to ******** website.  Please share your user experience with us on here .
PURSEBOPx7RP


----------



## juzluvpink

My 7RP arrived! This is my second purchase and the wait was longer than desired due to the surge in demand.



Opera! Such a gorgeous red



Looks kinda teenie for K28S



Perfect fit (as always)



Organized!

Caution to ladies who uses long zip ard wallet, the wallet will not quite fit inside the insert until u place the wallet diagonally across. I’ve hence switched out of my long wallet into my compact and cardholder.

I’ve also tried the insert inside the K28R. There are space all round the insert and doesn’t give the bag much support. K28R sure is much roomier than K28S. I have also tried it inside the B25. Width fits perfectly but the insert is a tat narrower than the bag. But overall a better fit compares to K28R.


----------



## Jennifer0602

Hi all! Does anyone have experience about the organizer for Lindy34? I did some research on Samorga and Maitai and not sure which one is better.
For Samorga, they maintain the structure but I just worry if the Lindy34 will be too bulky with the organizer. 
For Maitai, their product is softer, but not sure if it could help with the structure.


----------



## tonkamama

Jennifer0602 said:


> Hi all! Does anyone have experience about the organizer for Lindy34? I did some research on Samorga and Maitai and not sure which one is better.
> For Samorga, they maintain the structure but I just worry if the Lindy34 will be too bulky with the organizer.
> For *Maitai, their product is softer, but not sure if it could help with the structu*re.


May I ask why do you want your Lindy to be structure?


----------



## ilovepooches025

juzluvpink said:


> My 7RP arrived! This is my second purchase and the wait was longer than desired due to the surge in demand.
> 
> View attachment 4026813
> 
> Opera! Such a gorgeous red
> 
> View attachment 4026814
> 
> Looks kinda teenie for K28S
> 
> View attachment 4026815
> 
> Perfect fit (as always)
> 
> View attachment 4026816
> 
> Organized!
> 
> Caution to ladies who uses long zip ard wallet, the wallet will not quite fit inside the insert until u place the wallet diagonally across. I’ve hence switched out of my long wallet into my compact and cardholder.
> 
> I’ve also tried the insert inside the K28R. There are space all round the insert and doesn’t give the bag much support. K28R sure is much roomier than K28S. I have also tried it inside the B25. Width fits perfectly but the insert is a tat narrower than the bag. But overall a better fit compares to K28R.



this insert is gorgeous!! it looks like the pockets are bigger? I ordered the Maitai bag insert for my Kelly28 but I do find the pockets a little too small to fit. Feels snug to have tissue packet in pockets. two pen pockets ... it would be perfect if the pockets are bigger. Maybe I should get the 7RP


----------



## Jennifer0602

tonkamama said:


> May I ask why do you want your Lindy to be structure?


Because when I store it in the closet, I have to put those tissue paper to keep the shape. So everytime I use it, I need to take out the tissue paper out and then put back after. So I am thinking to get an organizer which could keep the shape without the tissue paper.
So do you think it is not necessary to get a organizer for Lindy?


----------



## tonkamama

Jennifer0602 said:


> Because when I store it in the closet, I have to put those tissue paper to keep the shape. So everytime I use it, I need to take out the tissue paper out and then put back after. So I am thinking to get an organizer which could keep the shape without the tissue paper.
> So do you think it is not necessary to get a organizer for Lindy?


I definitely recommend a bag insert for your Lindy however I do feel for Lindy insert you should get one that keeps the original relax shape when you carrying it.   I believe a softer insert like Mai Tai might satisfies both purposes better than Samorga.   I thought the below YouTube Samorga used for Lindy insert review is quite helpful.  *Samorga insert eview starts at approx 15 min into the video.  *


----------



## Jennifer0602

tonkamama said:


> I definitely recommend a bag insert for your Lindy however I do feel for Lindy insert you should get one that keeps the original relax shape when you carrying it.   I believe a softer insert like Mai Tai might satisfies both purposes better than Samorga.   I thought the below YouTube Samorga used for Lindy insert review is quite helpful.  *Samorga insert eview starts at approx 15 min into the video.  *



Thank you! I will get a MAi Tai
Does Maitai fit perfectly for the bag or it is a little bigger than the bag (as samorga in this video)? I'm not sure if I should get a Lindy30 organizer for the Lindy34.


----------



## juzluvpink

ilovepooches025 said:


> this insert is gorgeous!! it looks like the pockets are bigger? I ordered the Maitai bag insert for my Kelly28 but I do find the pockets a little too small to fit. Feels snug to have tissue packet in pockets. two pen pockets ... it would be perfect if the pockets are bigger. Maybe I should get the 7RP



Yes, I do find that MaiTai’s pockets are smaller in general. I can fit my iPhone 7+ inside my B30 7RP insert pocket but I recall I can’t for MaiTai. But I’ve since sold my MaiTai B30 insert as I prefer 7RP (but not the price for sure!)


----------



## ilovepooches025

juzluvpink said:


> Yes, I do find that MaiTai’s pockets are smaller in general. I can fit my iPhone 7+ inside my B30 7RP insert pocket but I recall I can’t for MaiTai. But I’ve since sold my MaiTai B30 insert as I prefer 7RP (but not the price for sure!)


Thank you for sharing! Yeah 7RP price is pretty steep for me. I think I will use the MaiTai for the time being.


----------



## Sycomore

I’m waiting for the 7RP Evelyne insert, the Evelyne really needs an insert to protect the leather inside. 
Has anyone tried the Maitai Evelyne insert? 
I don’t like the pockets very much


----------



## Susie Tunes

Sycomore said:


> I’m waiting for the 7RP Evelyne insert, the Evelyne really needs an insert to protect the leather inside.
> Has anyone tried the Maitai Evelyne insert?
> I don’t like the pockets very much



I think 7RP pictured one on their Instagram account a while ago but it seemed to be on request rather than on their site...


----------



## 2manybags

Birkin 35 owners who use MT inserts, do you prefer the 30 or 35 size? I have read through this thread and it seems some like the 30 because it doesn’t press into the bag & make indentations. 

Does MaiTai ever offer any discounts/promo codes?

Also, has anyone found an insert for the Kelly Cut? I’m looking for something to protect the swift leather than for organization. Thanks!


----------



## oohshinythings

2manybags said:


> Birkin 35 owners who use MT inserts, do you prefer the 30 or 35 size? I have read through this thread and it seems some like the 30 because it doesn’t press into the bag & make indentations.
> 
> Does MaiTai ever offer any discounts/promo codes?
> 
> Also, has anyone found an insert for the Kelly Cut? I’m looking for something to protect the swift leather than for organization. Thanks!


I use the MT 35 for my B35, but I don't see the issues with indentations. The MT gets pretty floppy quickly in my experience. I see more risk of indentations from 7RPF which stay pretty stiff.


----------



## TeeCee77

2manybags said:


> Birkin 35 owners who use MT inserts, do you prefer the 30 or 35 size? I have read through this thread and it seems some like the 30 because it doesn’t press into the bag & make indentations.
> 
> Does MaiTai ever offer any discounts/promo codes?
> 
> Also, has anyone found an insert for the Kelly Cut? I’m looking for something to protect the swift leather than for organization. Thanks!



I use a MT30 for my B35, BUT this is mostly because I bought it for my B30 and felt it was too long and wanted to get some use out of it. I think it fits nicely in my new B35 which I keep cinched fairly tight in use.  Does not provide any structure however.  I have not tried the MT35, but may do so in the not so distant future.


----------



## lala28

MotoChiq said:


> Has anyome bought a MaiTai insert for an Evelyne 29?



Yes, I bought a MT Evelyne PM insert recently.  Here is what it looks like inside my bag:




And here is a photo of the bag with the MT insert filled with my things:




I ordered the gris color so if you look at the bag’s perforated H side, you don’t notice anything inside.  Hope this helps!


----------



## MotoChiq

Sycomore said:


> I’m waiting for the 7RP Evelyne insert, the Evelyne really needs an insert to protect the leather inside.
> Has anyone tried the Maitai Evelyne insert?
> I don’t like the pockets very much



I bought a MaItai organizer recently because I couldn’t stand the bulging. I highly recommend it


----------



## MotoChiq

lala28 said:


> Yes, I bought a MT Evelyne PM insert recently.  Here is what it looks like inside my bag:
> 
> View attachment 4040058
> 
> 
> And here is a photo of the bag with the MT insert filled with my things:
> 
> View attachment 4040059
> 
> 
> I ordered the gris color so if you look at the bag’s perforated H side, you don’t notice anything inside.  Hope this helps!



Aw thanks for the pictures! I have purchased the marine/natural and received MT’s insert already [emoji846]


----------



## Sycomore

lala28 said:


> Yes, I bought a MT Evelyne PM insert recently.  Here is what it looks like inside my bag:
> 
> View attachment 4040058
> 
> 
> And here is a photo of the bag with the MT insert filled with my things:
> 
> View attachment 4040059
> 
> 
> I ordered the gris color so if you look at the bag’s perforated H side, you don’t notice anything inside.  Hope this helps!



Your bag is gorgeous!


----------



## izzyParis

Mai Tai added Kelly 25 inserts to her lineup.


----------



## minuit

izzyParis said:


> Mai Tai added Kelly 25 inserts to her lineup.


I ordered one about a few days ago. Supposedly it can work for either retourne or sellier, but I’ll post a review on here when I receive it! (I have a sellier)


----------



## Aelfaerie

Does anyone here use inserts for their KCs?


----------



## 1LV

I recently ordered a 7RP insert for a Birkin 30.  How long does it usually take to get it?  TIA.


----------



## christina86

1LV said:


> I recently ordered a 7RP insert for a Birkin 30.  How long does it usually take to get it?  TIA.



My recent K32 insert took two weeks from order date to delivery date (ordered on 3/28/18) and my B30 insert took 8 days (ordered on 7/17/17). Shipping was very fast from France to NY.


----------



## 1LV

christina86 said:


> My recent K32 insert took two weeks from order date to delivery date (ordered on 3/28/18) and my B30 insert took 8 days (ordered on 7/17/17). Shipping was very fast from France to NY.


Oh wow.  Sooner than I thought.  Thank you so much for your reply.


----------



## Elisa4217

I LOVE the 7RP inserts. I have the B35 size and K32 size. I have tried Samorga and D&C and just do not care for the feel of the materials for those brands. 

The 7RP is so luxurious and I really like how it protects not only the inside of my bag, but the hardware and leather of my small leather goods that are inside my bag. I realize they are an investment, but I am ok with that since the cost of luxury bags and accessories are so high - I see the L’ inserts from 7RP as an investment and protection for my items. I also like how I can throw them in my washing machine! I am a loyal customer


----------



## Onthego

minuit said:


> I ordered one about a few days ago. Supposedly it can work for either retourne or sellier, but I’ll post a review on here when I receive it! (I have a sellier)


Hi, did you get the insert? I did and it works well for the K25 sellier even though it is a snug fit. My sellier is chevre and very rigid. The insert even snug does not leave marks and works great. I now just have too many inserts searching for the perfect one for each bag. Hope yours is perfect.


----------



## TeeCee77

Awesome! My fourbi 20 fits perfect [emoji108] in my new Evie 29.


----------



## minuit

Unfortunately, the K25 retourne insert did not work for my 2003 sellier box Kelly. Not sure if it could be because of leather type or year variations in size, as others seem to have had better luck (I did have the Kelly authenticated by bababebi, who owns a Kelly in the same specs). The insert was too large for the Kelly, and it buckled whenever I closed the bag. It’s hard to see in photos, but I did notice that the corners pushed on the bag a bit, showing slight indentations on the outside of the bag. It seems like it would work well for a bag slightly larger on all sides, and I would recommend it for a K25 retourne for sure.

I actually made my own insert using couple pieces of felt, which fits better although it’s nowhere near as pretty as Maitai’s. I found that an insert measuring 8in by 3in at the base and tapering up to 7.25in by 2.25in fits very well, but seeing the variation in size for K25s, I would double check on your own Kelly if you would like to do this.


----------



## 1LV

Ordered a 7RP insert 3/5 and received it today.  Took longer than I expected but I think it will have been worth the wait.  Fits like a glove, well made and with pockets I can actually use.


----------



## Sylvain

Ladies and Gents
I am about to purchase a 7RP insert for my B35 and absoluzely cannot decide on color. I did like the seasonal reds but have pretty much ruled them out for my Gold Togo and am now going back and forth between orange and gold. What was your reason to pick coordinate or contrasting colors and whivh color woulddo you think would be more versatile if I ever got another B35 in a different color?

And one more question if I may: Do you permanently leave your 7RP inserts in your bags even if you store them for longer? The air packs in my new bag are not even an the front has a bit of a bump which I would like to prevent from becoming a permant crease.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sylvain said:


> Ladies and Gents
> I am about to purchase a 7RP insert for my B35 and absoluzely cannot decide on color. I did like the seasonal reds but have pretty much ruled them out for my Gold Togo and am now going back and forth between orange and gold. What was your reason to pick coordinate or contrasting colors and whivh color woulddo you think would be more versatile if I ever got another B35 in a different color?
> 
> And one more question if I may: Do you permanently leave your 7RP inserts in your bags even if you store them for longer? The air packs in my new bag are not even an the front has a bit of a bump which I would like to prevent from becoming a permant crease.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



Don't think you could go wrong with either the gold or orange in your bag. It might be fun to pick an unexpected
contrasting color like the orange. You could also choose your favorite color as well.
I do not leave my bag organizers in my bag for storage purposes & I stuff my bags with acid free tissue paper
to keep the shape of the bag.


----------



## ice75

Hi ladies, anyone knows whether there is any promotional code for 7RP inserts now?


----------



## OzSplannie

ilovepooches025 said:


> Thank you for sharing! Yeah 7RP price is pretty steep for me. I think I will use the MaiTai for the time being.



I feel your pain! I was pretty gobsmacked myself when I was the price tag! But after reading all the reviews and talking to my hubby, I decided to go for it because as he rightly (IMHO) pointed out, when one splurges €7500 on a handbag, spending another €350 for an insert that will ensure the bag keeps its value is not a huge deal. So I ordered two and am awaiting their arrival ))


----------



## OzSplannie

Sylvain said:


> Ladies and Gents
> I am about to purchase a 7RP insert for my B35 and absoluzely cannot decide on color. I did like the seasonal reds but have pretty much ruled them out for my Gold Togo and am now going back and forth between orange and gold. What was your reason to pick coordinate or contrasting colors and whivh color woulddo you think would be more versatile if I ever got another B35 in a different color?
> 
> And one more question if I may: Do you permanently leave your 7RP inserts in your bags even if you store them for longer? The air packs in my new bag are not even an the front has a bit of a bump which I would like to prevent from becoming a permant crease.
> 
> Thanks for your help!



I’m completely OCD about colour coordination so have ordered two inserts in matching colours for my bags. Having said that, I think colour coordination is not that important for a Kelly because you can’t really see it. But with Birkin I personally definitely prefer a matching (or neutral colour) insert. If you are planning to get another bag in the same size, why don’t you go for Tourterelle? It’s the sort of colour that will go with anything be it a bright or a neutral colour.


----------



## Vhermes212

Just received the Mai Tai insert for Picotin 22.


----------



## ms_sivalley

Ladies with Mai Tai insert for Togo B25, does it put pressure points on the sides?  Does the MT insert provide any structure or is it merely a liner?  I know the Queen of inserts is 7RP but I am not sure about the 4X premium.  Thanks!


----------



## partialtopink

Just ordered another D&C for my new B. They're perfect! I felt that the 7RP did not fit precisely in my bag


----------



## ms_sivalley

pinkchampagne said:


> Just ordered another D&C for my new B. They're perfect! I felt that the 7RP did not fit precisely in my bag


How’s your experience with D&C on a B25?  Thanks!


----------



## partialtopink

ms_sivalley said:


> How’s your experience with D&C on a B25?  Thanks!



I don't own a B25, but they fit great in my 30s and 35s. So much so that I buy a new one for each bag.


----------



## ms_sivalley

LovEmAll said:


> I got my bag insert for my B25 from D&C today and love it.  Here are some pics.  It is the custom made with flexible ends Size:    8.5"L x 4"W x 5"H
> View attachment 3654986
> View attachment 3654988
> View attachment 3654989


I am in the market for an insert for my B25 and was wondering if your custom D&C insert put pressure points on the sides of your B25?  Can you still close the bag promptly with the insert inside?  Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## Newbie88

Hi, can anyone advise how the fit is for the MT K28 sellier insert and also if the B30 insert is more suitable than the size 35 one for a B35? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Metrowestmama

@Newbie88  I like the same size insert for the size bag. (i.e. 35 insert for 35cm B). It just fully lines the bag. So you can take advantage of the interior of the organizer and not waste space, and fully protect the interior. While you could use a smaller size, it does 'shift' inside the bag too. I have used smaller organizers in larger bags before but always eventually get the right size.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Newbie88 said:


> Hi, can anyone advise how the fit is for the MT K28 sellier insert and also if the B30 insert is more suitable than the size 35 one for a B35? Thanks in advance!



I have the  Hermes fourbi for my K bag.. It was suggested to size down to leave room for other stuff in your bag.
I bought a MT awhile ago & decided to purchase a fourbi which works well or my bags


----------



## Newbie88

Metrowestmama said:


> @Newbie88  I like the same size insert for the size bag. (i.e. 35 insert for 35cm B). It just fully lines the bag. So you can take advantage of the interior of the organizer and not waste space, and fully protect the interior. While you could use a smaller size, it does 'shift' inside the bag too. I have used smaller organizers in larger bags before but always eventually get the right size.


Thanks so much for letting me know!


----------



## Newbie88

hotshot said:


> I have the  Hermes fourbi for my K bag.. It was suggested to size down to leave room for other stuff in your bag.
> I bought a MT awhile ago & decided to purchase a fourbi which works well or my bags


Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Newbie88 said:


> Hi, can anyone advise how the fit is for the MT K28 sellier insert and also if the B30 insert is more suitable than the size 35 one for a B35? Thanks in advance!


I have the MT size 35 for my B35 and the fit is pretty much spot on. I actually like my B35 to look more slouchy so I don’t always use it (mainly because being short the B35 looks a bit briefcase like on me when structured!). But for retaining shape and protecting the interior it’s perfect


----------



## Goodfrtune

I have the Samorga inserts for my 35 Birkins.  They fit great and are not as expensive as 7RP. I know it’s silly to cheap out on the inserts but a girl needs to save where she can


----------



## TeeCee77

Tonimichelle said:


> I have the MT size 35 for my B35 and the fit is pretty much spot on. I actually like my B35 to look more slouchy so I don’t always use it (mainly because being short the B35 looks a bit briefcase like on me when structured!). But for retaining shape and protecting the interior it’s perfect



Would you say the B35 insert presses the side of your bag out at all? I have the MT B30 insert and it is a good 1/2-1” too long and I don’t like how it fits, but that’s just me. Could you share some pics of your MT B35 insert? I may be interested in ordering one now instead of just using the B30 insert in my B35 [emoji23]


----------



## BagsofOC

I purchased 2 inserts from 7RP for my Birkin 35 and Kelly 35 they fit like a glove and are lovely. Ordered another for B30 which i got from the FSH.


----------



## OzSplannie

Received my K32 7RP insert today. Seems to fit quite nicely. Found it quite interesting that the declared value of the insert for customs purposes in only €145 when the actual value is more than double that (very dodgy). Not sure the $$$ is justified, but time will tell. Hopefully it will help the bag to keep its shape. Still waiting for my B30 insert to dispatch.


----------



## juzluvpink

TeeCee77 said:


> Would you say the B35 insert presses the side of your bag out at all? I have the MT B30 insert and it is a good 1/2-1” too long and I don’t like how it fits, but that’s just me. Could you share some pics of your MT B35 insert? I may be interested in ordering one now instead of just using the B30 insert in my B35 [emoji23]





I do not own a B35 now but I have an old pic. I now use 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
the MT B35 insert inside my GP36 and it fits like a glove too.


----------



## Tonimichelle

TeeCee77 said:


> Would you say the B35 insert presses the side of your bag out at all? I have the MT B30 insert and it is a good 1/2-1” too long and I don’t like how it fits, but that’s just me. Could you share some pics of your MT B35 insert? I may be interested in ordering one now instead of just using the B30 insert in my B35 [emoji23]


I wouldn’t say it pushes the sides out at all. Not the best pics as I just took them quickly for you but this is my B35 with insert inside.


----------



## Tonimichelle

And completely empty.
The insert keeps the shape pretty well. My Birkin is very slouchy!


----------



## TeeCee77

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4082645
> View attachment 4082646
> 
> I wouldn’t say it pushes the sides out at all. Not the best pics as I just took them quickly for you but this is my B35 with insert inside.



Thank you both!


----------



## lala28

For those considering a 7RP insert, 7RP released new colors:


----------



## lala28

Iris




Lilas




Trench




Vert Chartreuse


----------



## Julide

*Hi!!* * Adding to the list!!*


*Birkin 40*
For Organization: MaiTai 35 33.5 x 15.5 x 16, Samorga B 40. Original Club felt
For Structure:  Samorga B 40, Original Club felt

*Birkin 35*
For Organization: Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF, MaiTai 35 33.5 x 15.5 x 16, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus jumbo, PurseN M, D&C 12.5 x 6.25 x 6H, Clover Sac Emma 28, Tinatamar VIP, Samorga 35B, 7RP for B35, @luxe_byni, Custom Samorga Length: 32cm Height: 16cm Bottom depth: 16cm Top depth: 11cm
For Structure:  Purse to go Large, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', Chameleon Structured Extra Large, D&C 12.5 x 6.25 x 6H, 7RP for B35, @luxe_byni

*Birkin 30*
For Organization: Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag PM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, Med. size Baginizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Mai Tai B30 29.5 x 13.5 x 13, Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case, Samorga 30, 7RP for B30 Bottom: 26.5 cm x 14.5 cm Top: 26 cm x 10.75 cm, @luxe_byni for B35, Original Club, JN&Grace, CloverSac
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, D&C 10.5 (l) x 5 (h) x 5.25 (w), Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case, 7RP for B30, @luxe_byni for B35

*Birkin 25*
For Organization: Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer, 7RP for B25, D&C 8.5” x 4” x 5” , Fourbi 20, RP for K28, Sooni, Mai Tai B 25 22.0 x 11.0 x 11
For Structure:  D&C XS regular width organizer, 7RP for B25, D&C 8.5” x 4” x 5”, Fourbi 20, 

*JPG Shoulder Birkin*
For Organization:
For Structure:

*HAC 36*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*HAC 32*
For Organization: Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN, 7RP
For Structure:  D&C 11.5"L x 5.25"W x 6"H., 7RP

*HAC 28*
For Organization: Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
For Structure:   Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H

*Bolide 37/35*
For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon, Mai Tai B35 33.5 x 14 x 13.5
For Structure: 

*Bolide 31*
For Organization: Fouri bag SM, Mai Tai B31 28 x 12 x 13
For Structure: 

*Bolide 27*
For Organization: Purse to Go
For Structure: 

*Web II*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Marwari PM*
For Organization: D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom, Piccollage
For Structure:   D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom

*Marwari GM*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Constance:*
For Organization: Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Jypsiere 31*
For Organization: Fourbi
For Structure:
*
Jypsiere 28*
For Organization: Fourbi, Purse To Go 28, Mai Tai Kelly 28
For Structure: 

*Lindy 34*
For Organization: Fourbi GM, Purse To Go Jumbo, Mai Tai L34 32.5 x 16.5 x 13.5
For Structure:  D&C 12.5 (l) x 5.5 (w) x 5 (h)

*Lindy 30*
For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size, BABCIM 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H, D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5'', Clover Sac Emma 22, Fourbi GM, Mai Tai B30, Fourbi25, Mai Tai Birkin 30
For Structure:  D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5'', Clover Sac Emma 22, Fourbi25

*Lindy 26*
For Organization: Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM, Mai Tai for B25, Fourbi 25
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 37*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 40*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 35*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay PM*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Picotin TGM*
For Organization: Purseket LRG
For Structure: 

*Picotin GM*
For Organization: Purseket Med, Mai Tai 24 x 19.50 x 14.50
For Structure: 

*Picotin MM*
For Organization:VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin 20 x 16 x 12.5
For Structure:  D&C 7 (l) x 5.5 (w) x 5 (h)

*Picotin PM*
For Organization: Small Chameleon UN, Samorga, Mai Tai Picotin PM 17.5 x 12 x 12
For Structure: 

*Victoria*
For Organization: Mai Tai 35 B, Bag A Vie
For Structure: 

*Victoria Elan*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Double Sens 45*
For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7'', Mai Tai B35, Fourbi 25, Mai Tai K35, Mai Tai Evelyne 29
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''

*Garden Party 36*
For Organization: Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H,  Purse to go extra jumbo size, Mait Tai for B35, B.A.O., Fourbi 25
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H, Chamelon Inserts Extra Large Measures 12"L x 6"W x 7"H,  Purse to go extra jumbo size,

*Garden Party*
For Organization: Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6, MaiTai 35, Mai Tai Birkin 30, Original Club B30
For Structure: Mai Tai Birkin 30

*Garden Party TPM*
For Organization: VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)
For Structure: 

*Evelyne GM*
For Organization: Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med, Chameleon Tall and Narrow, LRG Fourbi
For Structure:  Chameleon Tall and Narrow

*Evelyne MM*
For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace, Fourbi 20, Mai Tai Evelyne insert 22 x 6 x 15
For Structure: 

*Evelyne PM*
For Organization: VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN, Purse To Go, Fourbi PM, PurseN M, Tintamar VIP 1, Tapp C., D&C, Nike Studio 2.0, Piccollage
For Structure:  Purse to go Lrg, PurseN M, LV toiletry pouch 26, Tapp C., D&C 9.5'' x 2.5'' x 7''

*Evelyne TGM:*
For Organization: B.A.O.
For Structure: B.A.O.

 To be continued....


----------



## Julide

...

*Plume Elan*
For Organization: Chameleon SM
For Structure: 

*Plume 28*
For Organization: Chameleon Med
For Structure: 47thHeaven 9.5"L x 3.5"W x 5.5"H or 9"L x 3"W x 5"H

*Plume 32*
For Organization: Fouri bag LG
For Structure: 

*Whitebus*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Market*
For Organization: D&C custom oval 5"
For Structure: D&C custom oval 5"

*Vespa*
For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN)
For Structure: 

*Trim 31*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Trim 35*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Trim 38:*
For Organization: Tall and Narrow Chameleon (S)
For Structure: Tall and Narrow Chameleon (S)

*Massai*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai Cut 40*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai Cut 32*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Kelly 40*
For Organization: LRG Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Kelly 35*
For Organization: SM Muji, D&C 12.5" x 4.75" x 5"H, 7RP for K35, Mai Tai B30 29.5 x 13.5 x 13 , Mai Tai K35 33.5 x 14 x 13
For Structure: D&C 12.5" x 4.75" x 5"H, 7RP for K35

*Kelly 32*
For Organization: Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H, PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi GM, Fourbi PM, for 32 sellier D&C 28 cm Kelly insert, PurseN M, Mai Tai K32 30.0 x 13 x 13, Mai Tai K28 for Sellier, @luxe_byni for K32 Sellier, B.A.O., Mai Tai Birkin 30 (S), Fourbi 25
For Structure: D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H

*Kelly 28*
For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM, Design and Decor K28, 7RP for K28 S&R, Mai Tai for B25 22.0 x 11.0 x 11, Fourbi 20, RP for B25 (Sellier), Mai Tai K28 26.5 x 10 x 13
For Structure: Design and Decor K28, 7RP for K28

*Kelly 25*
For Organization: 7RP for Kelly 25 Retourne, Tohubohu M
For Structure:  7RP for Kelly 25 Retourne, Tohubohu M

*Berline Mini*
For Organization: Chameleon SM UN
For Structure: 

*Toolbox 26*
For Organization: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H, 47thHeaven 9.5" L x 6.5" W x 5" H., Taobao, @luxe_byni
For Structure: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H, 47thHeaven 9.5" L x 6.5" W x 5" H., @luxe_byni

*Toolbox 20*
For Organization: D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H. Mai Tai Picotin MM insert, @luxe_byni
For Structure: D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H, @luxe_byni

*SO Kelly 26*
For Organization: Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case
For Structure: D&C Oval, Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case

*SO Kelly 22*
For Organization:
For Structure: D&C Oval

*Dalvy*
For Organization: Mai Tai B31
For Structure: Mai Tai B31


*Hazlan 31*
For Organization: Mai Tai Kelly 28, flat Celine pouch, Small Fourbi, Fourbi 25
For Structure: 

*JIGE*
For Organization: Mai Tai 90 carré Single pochette organizer
For Structure: 



*To all who have contributed!! Let me know if I have missed anything or something else needs to be added to the list!*


----------



## Cygne18

Hiiiii! Mai Tai just posted inserts for the Lindy 26. I'm soooo excited. I love her stuff and my Lindy badly needs some organization. I know she went through several prototypes to make sure that the L26 is able to still fold in it's fortune cookie. Can't wait!


----------



## tonkamama

Cygne18 said:


> Hiiiii! Mai Tai just posted inserts for the Lindy 26. I'm soooo excited. I love her stuff and my Lindy badly needs some organization. I know she went through several prototypes to make sure that the L26 is able to still fold in it's fortune cookie. Can't wait!




Here is the link....  click size 26 

https://maitaicollection.com/collec...-insert-sizes-30-and-34?variant=8210954158135


----------



## Love Of My Life

TeeCee77 said:


> Awesome! My fourbi 20 fits perfect [emoji108] in my new Evie 29.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4058520



I'm with you on the fourbi..


----------



## Sycomore

The Evelyne is probably the only bag that really need insert to protect the beautiful leather inside [emoji121]️ love it


----------



## ice75

Hi ladies, finally my 7RP insert for my B30 arrived! So happy! Thank you to you ladies who had post the pictures of your B30 with the 7RP for my decision to get one. Its a very expensive insert and this is why I took so long to decide. Very glad I managed to get the Opera red before it is discontinued.


----------



## strawberry

is there a promo code for 7rp that anyone's aware of?


----------



## joleenzy

Well I feel kinda awkward now. I bought one from Wish for 20 Dollars and I love it [emoji85]


----------



## lala28

strawberry said:


> is there a promo code for 7rp that anyone's aware of?



I haven’t found one that works at the moment.


----------



## allure244

queenlene said:


> Well I feel kinda awkward now. I bought one from Wish for 20 Dollars and I love it [emoji85]



Why feel awkward? I have one that was similarly priced from the container store and I love it too for my clemence b30 since I use it more for the organizational aspect. I only splurged on the pricier one from 7RP for my swift b25 as I wanted an insert to give the bag more structure but not be so stiff that it would leave dents in the soft leather. 

Even though the 7RP are excellent quality I don’t really feel the need to purchase more for other b/k bags in Epsom and tadelakt and am fine with the $20 insert.


----------



## loubsandlulu

allure244 said:


> Why feel awkward? I have one that was similarly priced from the container store and I love it too for my clemence b30 since I use it more for the organizational aspect. I only splurged on the pricier one from 7RP for my swift b25 as I wanted an insert to give the bag more structure but not be so stiff that it would leave dents in the soft leather.
> 
> Even though the 7RP are excellent quality I don’t really feel the need to purchase more for other b/k bags in Epsom and tadelakt and am fine with the $20 insert.



Would you mind sharing a photo of your insert in your Swift B? I also have a Swift B and was worried about it denting from the hard corners of the insert.


----------



## loubsandlulu

strawberry said:


> is there a promo code for 7rp that anyone's aware of?



Try GROWINGCOLLECTION for $15 off.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Hi ladies
Does anyone have a MaiTai Bolide 35 insert that they could share a picture of.
Even better if you also have a MT K32 to compare it to.
I am currently using a MT K32 in my new to me bolide 35/37 which has "sagged" nicely at the bottom.
The B35 was too bulky at the top so that didn't work.
The K32 insert is definitely shorter than the bag, but I like how I can slip a CSGM down the long side between the bag and the insert in a MT pouch.
As this bag has quickly become a goto favourite of mine just wondering whether to get a proper Bolide insert for it or whether that would mean the CSGM wouldn't go down the side and would need to go on the top which wouldn't be as functional.
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## juzluvpink

Has anyone tried using MT’s insert for K28 Sellier into their K28 Retourne? Will it give the Retourne some support?


----------



## QuelleFromage

juzluvpink said:


> Has anyone tried using MT’s insert for K28 Sellier into their K28 Retourne? Will it give the Retourne some support?


Mine hasn't arrived yet but it seems unlikely as it will be smaller than the retourné insert so wont fit as snugly.....


----------



## lala28

allure244 said:


> Why feel awkward? I have one that was similarly priced from the container store and I love it too for my clemence b30 since I use it more for the organizational aspect. I only splurged on the pricier one from 7RP for my swift b25 as I wanted an insert to give the bag more structure but not be so stiff that it would leave dents in the soft leather.
> 
> Even though the 7RP are excellent quality I don’t really feel the need to purchase more for other b/k bags in Epsom and tadelakt and am fine with the $20 insert.



I know what you mean.  I feel that way about Vache Liegee which is also a stiff leather, and even sellier style Kellys that are already so structured.  [emoji8]


----------



## Love Of My Life

allure244 said:


> Why feel awkward? I have one that was similarly priced from the container store and I love it too for my clemence b30 since I use it more for the organizational aspect. I only splurged on the pricier one from 7RP for my swift b25 as I wanted an insert to give the bag more structure but not be so stiff that it would leave dents in the soft leather.
> 
> Even though the 7RP are excellent quality I don’t really feel the need to purchase more for other b/k bags in Epsom and tadelakt and am fine with the $20 insert.



My concern was that my kellys would have dents & that didn't appeal to me
My SA suggested going down one size in the fourbi for my 35 kellys which works perfectly & I prefer the unstructured look of the fourbi
We all have to find what works & no reason for any of us to feel awkward..


----------



## lala28

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi ladies
> Does anyone have a MaiTai Bolide 35 insert that they could share a picture of.
> Even better if you also have a MT K32 to compare it to.
> I am currently using a MT K32 in my new to me bolide 35/37 which has "sagged" nicely at the bottom.
> The B35 was too bulky at the top so that didn't work.
> The K32 insert is definitely shorter than the bag, but I like how I can slip a CSGM down the long side between the bag and the insert in a MT pouch.
> As this bag has quickly become a goto favourite of mine just wondering whether to get a proper Bolide insert for it or whether that would mean the CSGM wouldn't go down the side and would need to go on the top which wouldn't be as functional.
> Thanks in advance for your help.



Here is my Clemence Bolide 35 with the MT insert inside.  When you first get the insert, you smush it into the bottom corners of the Bolide because the insert fits exactly to the Bolide measurements.  There isn’t any unfilled space at the bottom.  The insert is flexible and I don’t think it is structured enough to leave any marks.  I like it because it doesn’t really change the overall look of my Bolide, but provides a nice insert which uses all of the bag space.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

I'm sorry if this is off-topic, but I am so excited to share this thing that I made: 
	

		
			
		

		
	





After reviewing the options for bag inserts and thinking about how I wanted to organize my purse, I realized that I wanted something ultra-customized and decided to design and make one for myself. 

The exterior is a dark gray silk dupioni, while the interior is a hot pink quilted poly. The pockets were designed specifically to hold my phone, reusable shopping bag, hand sanitizer, emergency chocolate, and pens. I also added a little open pocket on the side to hold my work badge and transit pass on an easily accessible spot. 

It was a pretty easy DIY, suitable for anyone with a little experience with sewing. I'm happy to share my pattern if anyone else wants to give it a try.


----------



## acrowcounted

FugitiveRouge said:


> I'm sorry if this is off-topic, but I am so excited to share this thing that I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4090438
> View attachment 4090443
> View attachment 4090444
> 
> After reviewing the options for bag inserts and thinking about how I wanted to organize my purse, I realized that I wanted something ultra-customized and decided to design and make one for myself.
> 
> The exterior is a dark gray silk dupioni, while the interior is a hot pink quilted poly. The pockets were designed specifically to hold my phone, reusable shopping bag, hand sanitizer, emergency chocolate, and pens. I also added a little open pocket on the side to hold my work badge and transit pass on an easily accessible spot.
> 
> It was a pretty easy DIY, suitable for anyone with a little experience with sewing. I'm happy to share my pattern if anyone else wants to give it a try.


Looks professionally made! Very well done!


----------



## Susie Tunes

FugitiveRouge said:


> I'm sorry if this is off-topic, but I am so excited to share this thing that I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4090438
> View attachment 4090443
> View attachment 4090444
> 
> After reviewing the options for bag inserts and thinking about how I wanted to organize my purse, I realized that I wanted something ultra-customized and decided to design and make one for myself.
> 
> The exterior is a dark gray silk dupioni, while the interior is a hot pink quilted poly. The pockets were designed specifically to hold my phone, reusable shopping bag, hand sanitizer, emergency chocolate, and pens. I also added a little open pocket on the side to hold my work badge and transit pass on an easily accessible spot.
> 
> It was a pretty easy DIY, suitable for anyone with a little experience with sewing. I'm happy to share my pattern if anyone else wants to give it a try.



Well done - looks excellent [emoji1303]


----------



## CapriTrotteur

lala28 said:


> Here is my Clemence Bolide 35 with the MT insert inside.  When you first get the insert, you smush it into the bottom corners of the Bolide because the insert fits exactly to the Bolide measurements.  There isn’t any unfilled space at the bottom.  The insert is flexible and I don’t think it is structured enough to leave any marks.  I like it because it doesn’t really change the overall look of my Bolide, but provides a nice insert which uses all of the bag space.
> 
> View attachment 4090064


Hi lala thank you so much for the pictures that helps a lot.
Looking at it I wouldn’t be able to fit the shawl down the side as it does look as if the insert fits the bags shape perfectly.
Just got to decide now if using the full length is more important than being able to pop my shawl in.
BTW your bolide is lovely, is it Blue Electric?
I haven’t seen a 35 new anywhere, my store and online only seems to stock 31’s.
Thank you once again.


----------



## Love Of My Life

FugitiveRouge said:


> I'm sorry if this is off-topic, but I am so excited to share this thing that I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4090438
> View attachment 4090443
> View attachment 4090444
> 
> After reviewing the options for bag inserts and thinking about how I wanted to organize my purse, I realized that I wanted something ultra-customized and decided to design and make one for myself.
> 
> The exterior is a dark gray silk dupioni, while the interior is a hot pink quilted poly. The pockets were designed specifically to hold my phone, reusable shopping bag, hand sanitizer, emergency chocolate, and pens. I also added a little open pocket on the side to hold my work badge and transit pass on an easily accessible spot.
> 
> It was a pretty easy DIY, suitable for anyone with a little experience with sewing. I'm happy to share my pattern if anyone else wants to give it a try.



You've done a splendid job & love that you have a designated pocket for "emergency chocolates".. LOL


----------



## Julide

FugitiveRouge said:


> I'm sorry if this is off-topic, but I am so excited to share this thing that I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4090438
> View attachment 4090443
> View attachment 4090444
> 
> After reviewing the options for bag inserts and thinking about how I wanted to organize my purse, I realized that I wanted something ultra-customized and decided to design and make one for myself.
> 
> The exterior is a dark gray silk dupioni, while the interior is a hot pink quilted poly. The pockets were designed specifically to hold my phone, reusable shopping bag, hand sanitizer, emergency chocolate, and pens. I also added a little open pocket on the side to hold my work badge and transit pass on an easily accessible spot.
> 
> It was a pretty easy DIY, suitable for anyone with a little experience with sewing. I'm happy to share my pattern if anyone else wants to give it a try.




I would love the pattern! The idea of picking my own fabric is too tempting!!


----------



## FugitiveRouge

Julide said:


> I would love the pattern! The idea of picking my own fabric is too tempting!!


No problem! I'm working out how to convert it to a PDF. I'll send it to you as soon as I do that.


----------



## Julide

FugitiveRouge said:


> No problem! I'm working out how to convert it to a PDF. I'll send it to you as soon as I do that.


Thank you!!


----------



## lala28

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi lala thank you so much for the pictures that helps a lot.
> Looking at it I wouldn’t be able to fit the shawl down the side as it does look as if the insert fits the bags shape perfectly.
> Just got to decide now if using the full length is more important than being able to pop my shawl in.
> BTW your bolide is lovely, is it Blue Electric?
> I haven’t seen a 35 new anywhere, my store and online only seems to stock 31’s.
> Thank you once again.



Yes, it’s Bleu Electrique .  Thank you [emoji253].  I put my CSGM in a ziplock bag and tuck it into either the front side or back side in between the bag and the insert.  If the CSGM is lying flat, it seems to fit flush without creating any bulges.  Hope this helps!


----------



## lala28

FugitiveRouge said:


> No problem! I'm working out how to convert it to a PDF. I'll send it to you as soon as I do that.



You are incredibly creative and talented!!

Hmmm... I think I see an Etsy shop in someone’s future [emoji6][emoji6]!


----------



## Purseperson420

Just received the new Lilas colour from 7rp [emoji171]! It’s my first insert and the quality is just beautiful!


----------



## LVLover

Purseperson420 said:


> Just received the new Lilas colour from 7rp [emoji171]! It’s my first insert and the quality is just beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 4094738
> 
> View attachment 4094739




I love your insert!! It is beautiful! Thanks for sharing and enjoy!


----------



## Love Of My Life

FugitiveRouge said:


> No problem! I'm working out how to convert it to a PDF. I'll send it to you as soon as I do that.



We are all going to have a nice summer project!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

lala28 said:


> Yes, it’s Bleu Electrique .  Thank you [emoji253].  I put my CSGM in a ziplock bag and tuck it into either the front side or back side in between the bag and the insert.  If the CSGM is lying flat, it seems to fit flush without creating any bulges.  Hope this helps!


Ok that is interesting as that is how I would like to use it too.
When you are using your bag next if you have a quick minute I would love to see it “ loaded” with contents and shawl if it’s no trouble.
Also gives me more opportunity to drool over your BE loveliness.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## QuelleFromage

My MaiTai Kelly 28 sellier insert fits perfectly - another MT winner. I'm sad that she only offers 2 colors for sellier (this is gris).  I picked up a new B35 insert as well (I pretty much ruined my old one by putting laptops in it). I really like this bleu marine color. Note that my B is quite slouchy so it does not look like a tight fit.
I would love to try out 7RP but MT is less than 1/3 the price and I trust these inserts to be gentle on my bags. 
Apologies for the doubled photo but today every time I post a photo, the first one posts twice!


----------



## dingdong79

Any good insert recommendations for Herbag? TIA


----------



## Newbie88

I received my three MT inserts yesterday, a K28 for my sellier, a B35 and a size 30 for my lindy, and they all fit perfectly too! And they do help to hold the shape of the bags so I'm planning to leave them inside [emoji4]


----------



## SupaUltra_J

I recently received my 7RP insert for sellier K28. 

It fits perfectly inside a structured sellier K28. HOWEVER it *DOES NOT* fit well inside a Kelly sellier MOU. Appears to be a tad shorter. I'm continuing exploring the options for a mou Kelly. Will share here when I find a good solution.


----------



## Miss.E

lala28 said:


> For those considering a 7RP insert, 7RP released new colors:
> 
> View attachment 4083351



Has anyone tried the graphite ? I’m considering that or rouge amour for a B30 noir in RGHW so am a little bit undecided. Wanted to do more research since they are pricy


----------



## strawberry

growingcollection coupon code is not working for 7rueparadis for some reason.  anyone have another code?  thanks!


----------



## Monique1004

strawberry said:


> growingcollection coupon code is not working for 7rueparadis for some reason.  anyone have another code?  thanks!



Try "rivierasummer"


----------



## allure244

loubsandlulu said:


> Would you mind sharing a photo of your insert in your Swift B? I also have a Swift B and was worried about it denting from the hard corners of the insert.



Here ya go.


----------



## allure244




----------



## OzSplannie

Miss.E said:


> Has anyone tried the graphite ? I’m considering that or rouge amour for a B30 noir in RGHW so am a little bit undecided. Wanted to do more research since they are pricy


I just got Graphite for my Epsom B30. And to be honest am a little disappointed. I can see corneres for the insert protruding through leather. I also have an insert for my Togo K32, but it’s not anywhere as bad as the B30 insert. Am regretting €€€ spent on it. Should have gone with the softer MT


----------



## QuelleFromage

OzSplannie said:


> I just got Graphite for my Epsom B30. And to be honest am a little disappointed. I can see corneres for the insert protruding through leather. I also have an insert for my Togo K32, but it’s not anywhere as bad as the B30 insert. Am regretting €€€ spent on it. Should have gone with the softer MT


I prefer MT but I am not worried about bag structure which is what I think many want with 7RP. I love a slouchy bag if it's not, say a sellier K or Roulis or similar, but most don't like slouch. 
MT is SO gentle on the bag.


----------



## OzSplannie

QuelleFromage said:


> I prefer MT but I am not worried about bag structure which is what I think many want with 7RP. I love a slouchy bag if it's not, say a sellier K or Roulis or similar, but most don't like slouch.
> MT is SO gentle on the bag.


I have never tried MTs, but will consider getting it in future. I bought 7RP specifically because the reviews were so good and I dislike slouchy bags, so wanted to keep my bags pristine from the start. However seeing how much corners protrude from the sides in my B30, I’ll never even dream to keep the insert in my bag for long periods of time. Which is very disappointing as I wanted to keep them in for storage.


----------



## Keekeee

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4105624



Hi.. thank you for sharing your pics.. would you mind sharing pic of the side pretty please..? I wonder if the insert makes the bottom side panels of the birkin bulging out (you know.. the bottom part of the side panels where the leather portrudes inwards). Because my MaiTai inserts do that.. and it kinda bothers me..


----------



## lala28

OzSplannie said:


> I have never tried MTs, but will consider getting it in future. I bought 7RP specifically because the reviews were so good and I dislike slouchy bags, so wanted to keep my bags pristine from the start. However seeing how much corners protrude from the sides in my B30, I’ll never even dream to keep the insert in my bag for long periods of time. Which is very disappointing as I wanted to keep them in for storage.



Have you contacted the customer service rep about returning the insert? She’s been really helpful and patient with me in the past so you might want to reach out to Diane and see what she says.  

The L’inserts are pretty pliable so you could also try bending the edges that and even using binder clips to fold them overnight.  This might help.  Just brainstorming here..


----------



## Miss.E

OzSplannie said:


> I just got Graphite for my Epsom B30. And to be honest am a little disappointed. I can see corneres for the insert protruding through leather. I also have an insert for my Togo K32, but it’s not anywhere as bad as the B30 insert. Am regretting €€€ spent on it. Should have gone with the softer MT



Thanks for the reply much appreciated


----------



## allure244

Keekeee said:


> Hi.. thank you for sharing your pics.. would you mind sharing pic of the side pretty please..? I wonder if the insert makes the bottom side panels of the birkin bulging out (you know.. the bottom part of the side panels where the leather portrudes inwards). Because my MaiTai inserts do that.. and it kinda bothers me..






Here you go. My insert isn’t so wide that it makes the sides of the bag bulge out.


----------



## Keekeee

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4111480
> 
> 
> Here you go. My insert isn’t so wide that it makes the sides of the bag bulge out.



Thank youu so much for the pic allure244..!!!


----------



## rosewang924

Newbie88 said:


> I received my three MT inserts yesterday, a K28 for my sellier, a B35 and a size 30 for my lindy, and they all fit perfectly too! And they do help to hold the shape of the bags so I'm planning to leave them inside [emoji4]



Can you take a pic of the insert inside your lindy 30, I am looking for one for my lindy.  Is the lindy stil able to fold like a fortune cookie?  Thank you.


----------



## kashmira

Does anyone know if there is such thing as a bag liner which helps the bag to keep its shape but without all pockets?


----------



## Newbie88

rosewang924 said:


> Can you take a pic of the insert inside your lindy 30, I am looking for one for my lindy.  Is the lindy stil able to fold like a fortune cookie?  Thank you.


Sure, here you go. The insert does fill the bag pretty well and I usually pack my bag quite full so it doesn't tend to fold that much. Hope that helps! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## rosewang924

Newbie88 said:


> Sure, here you go. The insert does fill the bag pretty well and I usually pack my bag quite full so it doesn't tend to fold that much. Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4112691
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk



Thank you, looks like a perfect fit.


----------



## Hermes_lover18

ice75 said:


> Hi ladies, anyone knows whether there is any promotional code for 7RP inserts now?



Hi yes I just saw Mel in Melbourne release a code: 7RPxMIM25 for 25€ off each insert. I’ve tried Mai Tai, Samorga and others but nothing as good as 7RP. It’s expensive yes but agree with the other ladies here and think it’s worth every penny. Do you ladies like their new colours? I’m definitely planning on getting another one, thinking the light purple for my Gris Mouette B?


----------



## OzSplannie

Hi Ladies, just wondering if owners of MaiTai inserts could kindly help me out...

I was not 100% happy with how K32 and B30 7RP inserts fit my bags, so am considering trying MT. My issue with 7RP is bulging corners that I can see pushing from the inside. I have read some reviews on MT inserts and apparently a lot of people have similar issues with them. So I was wondering: would it be wise to order K28 MT insert to use for both my K32 and B30? Since I’d expect the insert to be smaller in size, hopefully the corners won’t bulge out? Does anyone have MT K28 they can put into their K32 and/or B30 and photograph for me? I’d really appreciate it


----------



## Hermes_lover18

OzSplannie said:


> Hi Ladies, just wondering if owners of MaiTai inserts could kindly help me out...
> 
> I was not 100% happy with how K32 and B30 7RP inserts fit my bags, so am considering trying MT. My issue with 7RP is bulging corners that I can see pushing from the inside. I have read some reviews on MT inserts and apparently a lot of people have similar issues with them. So I was wondering: would it be wise to order K28 MT insert to use for both my K32 and B30? Since I’d expect the insert to be smaller in size, hopefully the corners won’t bulge out? Does anyone have MT K28 they can put into their K32 and/or B30 and photograph for me? I’d really appreciate it



Hi can you show us some pics for the 7RP inserts that cause bulging corners? I have never found this to be the case with mine. I also own B30/K32 and K35 inserts. I’ve tried Mai Tai inserts and a few others and didn’t find the fit nearly as good as 7RP. If you buy a smaller insert I don’t think you should have a problem but you will have extra room surrounding your bag. Would love to see your pics of the bulging it is causing your bag. So you can see the insert from the outside? perhaps I’m missing something? but my bags have no indents and I leave my inserts in the bags as well. Thank you!


----------



## OrangeGraphite

OzSplannie said:


> Hi Ladies, just wondering if owners of MaiTai inserts could kindly help me out...
> 
> I was not 100% happy with how K32 and B30 7RP inserts fit my bags, so am considering trying MT. My issue with 7RP is bulging corners that I can see pushing from the inside. I have read some reviews on MT inserts and apparently a lot of people have similar issues with them. So I was wondering: would it be wise to order K28 MT insert to use for both my K32 and B30? Since I’d expect the insert to be smaller in size, hopefully the corners won’t bulge out? Does anyone have MT K28 they can put into their K32 and/or B30 and photograph for me? I’d really appreciate it



I can't speak to using a K28 insert with a B30, but I did have a similar issue with 7RP that seems to be fixed with MT.  I bought a 7RP for my ostrich B30, and was thrilled with it--great quality and a perfect fit.  For my BF B30, however, I noticed the same thing you have--the corners were pushing on my bag, and I could see bulges from them on the outside of my bag.  I'm not sure if it's due to slight variance in the bag sizes or to BF being a much softer leather.  Regardless, I was concerned about my BF and didn't want to test out another 7RP given the cost.  I just got a MT, and am happy so far.  Admittedly the fit doesn't seem quite as precise and it doesn't have as many functional pockets, but there are definitely no corner bulges to be concerned about with the MT.  On balance, I definitely prefer it for my BF, and will continue to use my 7RP with my ostrich.


----------



## TeeCee77

lala28 said:


> Yes, I bought a MT Evelyne PM insert recently.  Here is what it looks like inside my bag:
> 
> View attachment 4040058
> 
> 
> And here is a photo of the bag with the MT insert filled with my things:
> 
> View attachment 4040059
> 
> 
> I ordered the gris color so if you look at the bag’s perforated H side, you don’t notice anything inside.  Hope this helps!



I notice the MT insert for Evelyne had square corners. The Evelyne has rounded corners. Do you notice that the MT insert creates any dents or anything in your Evelyne at the corners? Thanks!!


----------



## Rouge H

I use Purses to go for my Evelyne’s they fit perfectly are lightweight and have lots of inside pockets.


----------



## elle woods

Rouge H said:


> View attachment 4117565
> 
> I use Purses to go for my Evelyne’s they fit perfectly are lightweight and have lots of inside pockets.


Hi. Is your Evie the pm size?  If so, ehat style or size is the Purse to Go organizer that you got? Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Rouge H

elle woods said:


> Hi. Is your Evie the pm size?  If so, ehat style or size is the Purse to Go organizer that you got? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk



I have the pm size and here’s a link to the organizer. Choose large.
http://pursebling.com/purse-to-go-original-purse-organizer-large-p-101.html?number_of_uploads=0


----------



## elle woods

Rouge H said:


> I have the pm size and here’s a link to the organizer. Choose large.
> http://pursebling.com/purse-to-go-original-purse-organizer-large-p-101.html?number_of_uploads=0


Thank you! 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## art nouveau

FugitiveRouge said:


> I'm sorry if this is off-topic, but I am so excited to share this thing that I made:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4090438
> View attachment 4090443
> View attachment 4090444
> 
> After reviewing the options for bag inserts and thinking about how I wanted to organize my purse, I realized that I wanted something ultra-customized and decided to design and make one for myself.
> 
> The exterior is a dark gray silk dupioni, while the interior is a hot pink quilted poly. The pockets were designed specifically to hold my phone, reusable shopping bag, hand sanitizer, emergency chocolate, and pens. I also added a little open pocket on the side to hold my work badge and transit pass on an easily accessible spot.
> 
> It was a pretty easy DIY, suitable for anyone with a little experience with sewing. I'm happy to share my pattern if anyone else wants to give it a try.



I recently just bought my first K28 and I would be very interested in trying to make my own insert if you don't mind sharing your pattern.. The 7RPs are too expensive.  But my local fabric shop carries the alcantara fabric used by the 7RPs.  So I think it is worth a try to make my own.  Thank you.


----------



## juzluvpink

Anyone uses Samorga’s insert in K28R and B25/B30? Thanks


----------



## OzSplannie

tsavoritestar said:


> I can't speak to using a K28 insert with a B30, but I did have a similar issue with 7RP that seems to be fixed with MT.  I bought a 7RP for my ostrich B30, and was thrilled with it--great quality and a perfect fit.  For my BF B30, however, I noticed the same thing you have--the corners were pushing on my bag, and I could see bulges from them on the outside of my bag.  I'm not sure if it's due to slight variance in the bag sizes or to BF being a much softer leather.  Regardless, I was concerned about my BF and didn't want to test out another 7RP given the cost.  I just got a MT, and am happy so far.  Admittedly the fit doesn't seem quite as precise and it doesn't have as many functional pockets, but there are definitely no corner bulges to be concerned about with the MT.  On balance, I definitely prefer it for my BF, and will continue to use my 7RP with my ostrich.





Hermes_lover18 said:


> Hi can you show us some pics for the 7RP inserts that cause bulging corners? I have never found this to be the case with mine. I also own B30/K32 and K35 inserts. I’ve tried Mai Tai inserts and a few others and didn’t find the fit nearly as good as 7RP. If you buy a smaller insert I don’t think you should have a problem but you will have extra room surrounding your bag. Would love to see your pics of the bulging it is causing your bag. So you can see the insert from the outside? perhaps I’m missing something? but my bags have no indents and I leave my inserts in the bags as well. Thank you!



My apologies, ladies, for the delayed reply (somehow I completely missed your posts!  )
This is my B30 with the insert. Not ideal at all. However, the customer service has been exceptional from 7RP.
I have been looking for other options for my B30 and narrowed it down to D&C. Howeve, can’t see many photos of it here as I’m struggling to judge if the B30 insert tapers towards the top at all. I decided against MaiTai as the insert all’s are very thick and I don’t like that.


----------



## Keekeee

OzSplannie said:


> My apologies, ladies, for the delayed reply (somehow I completely missed your posts!  )
> This is my B30 with the insert. Not ideal at all. However, the customer service has been exceptional from 7RP.
> I have been looking for other options for my B30 and narrowed it down to D&C. Howeve, can’t see many photos of it here as I’m struggling to judge if the B30 insert tapers towards the top at all. I decided against MaiTai as the insert all’s are very thick and I don’t like that.



Thank you for this pic dear..


----------



## dharma

OzSplannie said:


> My apologies, ladies, for the delayed reply (somehow I completely missed your posts!  )
> This is my B30 with the insert. Not ideal at all. However, the customer service has been exceptional from 7RP.
> I have been looking for other options for my B30 and narrowed it down to D&C. Howeve, can’t see many photos of it here as I’m struggling to judge if the B30 insert tapers towards the top at all. I decided against MaiTai as the insert all’s are very thick and I don’t like that.


Wow! This doesn’t seem normal, especially on a stiff leather like epsom. Did they possibly make it a tad too large? I only have 7rp inserts for my sellier kelly 28 and 32, chèvre and barenia, and they are perfect with no pressure points. I think my friend has one in a swift Birkin with no problems either. Has this happened to others? Maybe because it’s handmade?


----------



## OzSplannie

dharma said:


> Wow! This doesn’t seem normal, especially on a stiff leather like epsom. Did they possibly make it a tad too large? I only have 7rp inserts for my sellier kelly 28 and 32, chèvre and barenia, and they are perfect with no pressure points. I think my friend has one in a swift Birkin with no problems either. Has this happened to others? Maybe because it’s handmade?


Not sure what went wrong there, but it seems to me that the tapering of the insert towards the top needed to be greater. Also the corners needed to be less pointy and stiff. But then again, I only have one B and can’t try it in another bag, so maybe it’s just the way my bag was made.


----------



## Hermes_lover18

OzSplannie said:


> My apologies, ladies, for the delayed reply (somehow I completely missed your posts!  )
> This is my B30 with the insert. Not ideal at all. However, the customer service has been exceptional from 7RP.
> I have been looking for other options for my B30 and narrowed it down to D&C. Howeve, can’t see many photos of it here as I’m struggling to judge if the B30 insert tapers towards the top at all. I decided against MaiTai as the insert all’s are very thick and I don’t like that.



Thank you for sharing! Yes I agree with @dharma i have 3 inserts from 7RP (Birkin & Kelly) and no problems either, same with my friends too. I’m sure if you reach out to them they will try resolve this for you.  My Birkin insert tapers in really well and the corners are structured but definitely not stiff. 

On a different note can I ask with your Epsom it looks very nice and stiff and leather looks smooth and even. Is the back of your Black Birkin nice and flush too? My 1 year old blue Epsom Birkin looks a little lumpy, is that normal? Not even sure I am describing it correctly. This is the 1st time I’ve bought a Birkin in Epsom, normally I just stick to Togo.


----------



## OzSplannie

Hermes_lover18 said:


> Thank you for sharing! Yes I agree with @dharma i have 3 inserts from 7RP (Birkin & Kelly) and no problems either, same with my friends too. I’m sure if you reach out to them they will try resolve this for you.  My Birkin insert tapers in really well and the corners are structured but definitely not stiff.
> 
> On a different note can I ask with your Epsom it looks very nice and stiff and leather looks smooth and even. Is the back of your Black Birkin nice and flush too? My 1 year old blue Epsom Birkin looks a little lumpy, is that normal? Not even sure I am describing it correctly. This is the 1st time I’ve bought a Birkin in Epsom, normally I just stick to Togo.


Customer service at 7RP was exceptional as I also bought a K insert and had a similar issue with it (although not as extreme as the B insert), so ended up returning both. These inserts were beautifully made and very nice to touch, but I was concerned it will dent my bags in the long run since I could see the corners protruding on both bags. 

Not sure I can understand what sort of lumps are you referring to. Could you post a photo?


----------



## 1LV

Has anyone tried the 7RP insert for the Evelyne?  I recently watched Mel in Melbourne review one in a bag comparison video (GP & Evelyne), and it looks perfect.  I bought the 7RP for my B30, and have zero complaints.  They’re just so darn pricey.  Ok, so one complaint.


----------



## TeeCee77

1LV said:


> Has anyone tried the 7RP insert for the Evelyne?  I recently watched Mel in Melbourne review one in a bag comparison video (GP & Evelyne), and it looks perfect.  I bought the 7RP for my B30, and have zero complaints.  They’re just so darn pricey.  Ok, so one complaint.



I have not. I’m holding out. The price is crazy even for H standards. I found a cool store on Etsy that looks like they make nice low profile inserts. I ordered one for $35 and should get it next week and will report back. If you end up getting the 7RP let us know how you like it!


----------



## 1LV

TeeCee77 said:


> I have not. I’m holding out. The price is crazy even for H standards. I found a cool store on Etsy that looks like they make nice low profile inserts. I ordered one for $35 and should get it next week and will report back. If you end up getting the 7RP let us know how you like it!


As much as I like the 7RP, and how well it seems it would work with its rounded edges, I don’t think I can bring myself to pull the trigger.  Will look forward to seeing and hearing about your new insert.


----------



## TeeCee77

I agree with the rounded edges! This is the one I ordered. They were kind enough to make me one without a zipper pocket. Sounds like you can customize as much as you want. https://www.etsy.com/listing/502371...V49kApG--_4SszLraMfACjneYeAp5pOQaAlrWEALw_wcB


----------



## ittybitty

1LV said:


> Has anyone tried the 7RP insert for the Evelyne?  I recently watched Mel in Melbourne review one in a bag comparison video (GP & Evelyne), and it looks perfect.  I bought the 7RP for my B30, and have zero complaints.  They’re just so darn pricey.  Ok, so one complaint.


Yep I just received mine and love it. Yes it's pricey but considering I was this close to selling it because, while I love the look and feel of it, it was not as enjoyable to use because I kept digging around for anything....this insert is beautifully made (I already had one for my B30) and makes me love my evelyne again


----------



## 1LV

TeeCee77 said:


> I agree with the rounded edges! This is the one I ordered. They were kind enough to make me one without a zipper pocket. Sounds like you can customize as much as you want. https://www.etsy.com/listing/502371...V49kApG--_4SszLraMfACjneYeAp5pOQaAlrWEALw_wcB


Please do a review of it when you get it.  I’d love to order one if it works for you.


----------



## 1LV

ittybitty said:


> Yep I just received mine and love it. Yes it's pricey but considering I was this close to selling it because, while I love the look and feel of it, it was not as enjoyable to use because I kept digging around for anything....this insert is beautifully made (I already had one for my B30) and makes me love my evelyne again


Looks perfect.


----------



## TeeCee77

1LV said:


> Please do a review of it when you get it.  I’d love to order one if it works for you.



Will do!!


----------



## dharma

ittybitty said:


> Yep I just received mine and love it. Yes it's pricey but considering I was this close to selling it because, while I love the look and feel of it, it was not as enjoyable to use because I kept digging around for anything....this insert is beautifully made (I already had one for my B30) and makes me love my evelyne again


Love your evie, is it box leather? The insert looks so nice with it. I also ordered Lilas for a black bag and it’s such a nice combination and helps you see your stuff more easily!


----------



## lala28

TeeCee77 said:


> I notice the MT insert for Evelyne had square corners. The Evelyne has rounded corners. Do you notice that the MT insert creates any dents or anything in your Evelyne at the corners? Thanks!!



Oh gosh, I’m sorry I missed your question.  The MT evelyne insert corners aren’t really square in the sense that they’re not poking out or anything.  The fabric is quite soft and the MT insert doesn’t protrude at all and doesn’t create any dents or bulges.  The Clemence leather of the evelyne is definitely thicker and hardier than the fabric used to make the MT insert so the leather doesn’t seem affected whatsoever by having the insert inside.  I just leave the MT insert in the Evelyne even when I’m not using my bag.  

I hope this helps! And again, I’m sorry for my delayed response. [emoji253]


----------



## lala28

Oh, in case this helps anyone in the future:

The 7RP L’insert for the HAC 32cm also works well in my Chevre Mysore Birkin 30cm and Vache Liegee Birkin 30cm.  It doesn’t leave any dents or bulges despite the size difference.  I don’t know if it would be different if my B30s had a softer leather.  Also, even though the height of the 7RP HAC32 L’insert is taller than a 7RP B30 L’insert, it still allows me to open the zipper pocket and access the slot pockets easily.


----------



## lala28

Does anyone have a recommendation for a liner type insert for a Kelly 25 (sellier)?  I have a 7RP K25 sellier L’insert but I’m not completely happy with it (not because of the insert size or quality, but based on what I’m learning about my own needs and peculiarities).  The K25 capacity is already so limited and I think an insert with pockets actually makes the bag hold less.  I like the idea of using a somewhat stiff insert that protects the inside of the bag and also helps maintain its structure, but isn’t too thick so that it reduces the overall capacity.  The fourbi 20cm seems a bit too tall to fit in a K25 and has more fabric bulk than needed.  I tried making a prototype of a felt liner using leftover craft supplies at home, but it kept moving around inside (like a trash bag loose in a trash can) which annoyed me.  Any suggestions?


----------



## ittybitty

dharma said:


> Love your evie, is it box leather? The insert looks so nice with it. I also ordered Lilas for a black bag and it’s such a nice combination and helps you see your stuff more easily!


It's vache hunter, and yes, I love the insert so much and the light color is perfect and much better than looking into the black hole that used to be my bag


----------



## cavalpha

lala28 said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a liner type insert for a Kelly 25 (sellier)?  I have a 7RP K25 sellier L’insert but I’m not completely happy with it (not because of the insert size or quality, but based on what I’m learning about my own needs and peculiarities).  The K25 capacity is already so limited and I think an insert with pockets actually makes the bag hold less.  I like the idea of using a somewhat stiff insert that protects the inside of the bag and also helps maintain its structure, but isn’t too thick so that it reduces the overall capacity.  The fourbi 20cm seems a bit too tall to fit in a K25 and has more fabric bulk than needed.  I tried making a prototype of a felt liner using leftover craft supplies at home, but it kept moving around inside (like a trash bag loose in a trash can) which annoyed me.  Any suggestions?


Lala, just thinking out loud here: do you have Mai Tai’s Kelly Pochette cover/liner? Some improvisation needed with the flap over, but it could fit in your K22.
I mean K25


----------



## OzSplannie

lala28 said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a liner type insert for a Kelly 25 (sellier)?  I have a 7RP K25 sellier L’insert but I’m not completely happy with it (not because of the insert size or quality, but based on what I’m learning about my own needs and peculiarities).  The K25 capacity is already so limited and I think an insert with pockets actually makes the bag hold less.  I like the idea of using a somewhat stiff insert that protects the inside of the bag and also helps maintain its structure, but isn’t too thick so that it reduces the overall capacity.  The fourbi 20cm seems a bit too tall to fit in a K25 and has more fabric bulk than needed.  I tried making a prototype of a felt liner using leftover craft supplies at home, but it kept moving around inside (like a trash bag loose in a trash can) which annoyed me.  Any suggestions?



I found a fully customisable insert (pockets, zips, size etc) on Etsy and I ordered one for my B30 based on my needs. It should arrive tomorrow or the day after. I will post a photo here for others if it works well. The lady who makes them was great in responding and the insert was made and shipped within 24 hrs of payment.


----------



## Susie Tunes

Mai Tai just launched a bag liner for the Kelly 25 and 32 - on her site now [emoji4]


----------



## TeeCee77

1LV said:


> Please do a review of it when you get it.  I’d love to order one if it works for you.



Standby... review coming shortly. I just received the insert in the mail! Looks awesome upon first inspection.  Little teaser:


----------



## 1LV

TeeCee77 said:


> Standby... review coming shortly. I just received the insert in the mail! Looks awesome upon first inspection.  Little teaser:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4134529


That looks really nice.  Excited to hear all about it.


----------



## TeeCee77

1LV said:


> That looks really nice.  Excited to hear all about it.



Well crap!! Evelyne rookie mistake - ordered a GM and mine is a PM ‍♀️‍♀️‍♀️ the insert is gorgeous and I have already messaged the seller to order another. My only change this time around is no pockets on the outside and more, smaller pockets on the inside. It’s light, made of linen. AND if my bag was just a little bigger, it would have fit perfect! Doh!! For $40, it is well worth trying again!


----------



## Serva1

I just found a new bag insert by Maitai that looks interesting. It’s a Kelly liner, available now for K25 and K32. In September it will be available for a K28, so going to order it then. If I ever get a vintage K32 in box this might be the perfect insert for a bag that already has a vintage lining and some scratches and don’t need structure. I don’t carry much in my bags, especially smaller sizes so it might work. Also I get to enjoy the leather lining more and not just cover up everything inside the bag.

Hoping people will share their experiences if they order this liner. I definitely will when I get the K28 liner in gris. Just need to be patient for a while [emoji3]




Posted this pic from Maitai’s website 
maitaicollection.com


----------



## partialtopink

I'd be interested in getting inserts for my Evies, but doesn't it obscure the stenciled detail of the H?


----------



## Newbie88

Hi all, does anyone have the MT inserts for K32 and the Evelyne PM sizes? I would love to hear and see pics of how the fits are, esp for the evie due to its rounded edges. Thanks!


----------



## MotoChiq

Newbie88 said:


> Hi all, does anyone have the MT inserts for K32 and the Evelyne PM sizes? I would love to hear and see pics of how the fits are, esp for the evie due to its rounded edges. Thanks!



I have the MT insert for the Evelyne PM and I love it. One thing to note is that the side pockets are pretty tiny. I don't really have an issue with fit even with the square corners since the insert is pretty soft. I can post a pic for you tomorrow.


----------



## Newbie88

MotoChiq said:


> I have the MT insert for the Evelyne PM and I love it. One thing to note is that the side pockets are pretty tiny. I don't really have an issue with fit even with the square corners since the insert is pretty soft. I can post a pic for you tomorrow. [emoji2]


Thanks dear!


----------



## juzluvpink

Newbie88 said:


> Hi all, does anyone have the MT inserts for K32 and the Evelyne PM sizes? I would love to hear and see pics of how the fits are, esp for the evie due to its rounded edges. Thanks!



I have a MT insert for my K32. Fit is great but mine is the older version, which is not as firm as the current version.


----------



## MotoChiq

Newbie88 said:


> Thanks dear!



Here you go


----------



## Newbie88

MotoChiq said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 4138140
> View attachment 4138141
> View attachment 4138143


Thanks for the pics! [emoji8]


----------



## OzSplannie

Does anyone know if MT provides measurements for their inserts? Specifically looking for measurements for B30 insert. After my u fortunate experience with 7RP not fitting my bag, I want to measure the actual dimensions of MT inside my bag to see if it will be too tight.

Or perhaps someone who has B30 insert could kindly help to let me know the measurements (even through PM if you prefer)? Many thanks


----------



## Julide

OzSplannie said:


> Does anyone know if MT provides measurements for their inserts? Specifically looking for measurements for B30 insert. After my u fortunate experience with 7RP not fitting my bag, I want to measure the actual dimensions of MT inside my bag to see if it will be too tight.
> 
> Or perhaps someone who has B30 insert could kindly help to let me know the measurements (even through PM if you prefer)? Many thanks


There are measurements for some of the mai tai inserts on page 168.


----------



## OzSplannie

Julide said:


> There are measurements for some of the mai tai inserts on page 168.


Thank you so much!

Oh no..the measurements are even larger than 7RP, which means it will cause even more bulging. I am so lost... can’t seem to be able to find a good organiser at all. So frustrating!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

OzSplannie said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Oh no..the measurements are even larger than 7RP, which means it will cause even more bulging. I am so lost... can’t seem to be able to find a good organiser at all. So frustrating!!!



Fourbi. I have MT, 7RP, and small Fourbi for my B30. If you think the 7RP is too tight, you really won’t like the MT as it is about 1-1.5 in longer. I have resorted to the Fourbi as my insert of choice for the B30.


----------



## OzSplannie

TeeCee77 said:


> Fourbi. I have MT, 7RP, and small Fourbi for my B30. If you think the 7RP is too tight, you really won’t like the MT as it is about 1-1.5 in longer. I have resorted to the Fourbi as my insert of choice for the B30.


Thank you for your reply. 7RP is a nice fit, but I can see the corners protruding and that’s not ok with me. I will have to consider Fourbi now... was hoping to avoid it as I don’t like how few pockets it has. Which size are you using?


----------



## Julide

OzSplannie said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Oh no..the measurements are even larger than 7RP, which means it will cause even more bulging. I am so lost... can’t seem to be able to find a good organiser at all. So frustrating!!!


You are most welcome. Sorry to hear that the measurements are not working. Hopefully you will be able to find another brand that has better measurements soon!!


----------



## TeeCee77

OzSplannie said:


> Thank you for your reply. 7RP is a nice fit, but I can see the corners protruding and that’s not ok with me. I will have to consider Fourbi now... was hoping to avoid it as I don’t like how few pockets it has. Which size are you using?



I got the smaller version. I tried both and the large is soft and doesn’t cause and pressure, but is too tall. I think I posted a pic a few pages back of the small Fourbi in my B30.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

OzSplannie said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Oh no..the measurements are even larger than 7RP, which means it will cause even more bulging. I am so lost... can’t seem to be able to find a good organiser at all. So frustrating!!!


Hello! I had a similar problem and dislikes, so what I have done is I bought one size down, felt stiff type and use the extra space as a place to store soft things e.g. scarf, handkerchief, small cloth pouch. For me its more about organizing then shape keeping/lining so if thats the case for you, then a size smaller organizer might work for you? Just a thought...


----------



## FugitiveRouge

FugitiveRouge said:


> No problem! I'm working out how to convert it to a PDF. I'll send it to you as soon as I do that.



Oh man. That took a while. First, I was swamped with work nonsense for a few months until I rage-quit and bought myself some time to get projects like this done. Then, I discovered that the learning curve for computer aided pattern drafting was rather steep.

The Garden Party 36 bag insert pattern is finally complete. I hope your standards aren't too high because it is an amateurish first attempt at a PDF pattern. I'm no pro and have no intention of being one, but it's free.

I'll send you PDF copies on request. I made instructions, a layout map of how to put the pattern together, and 2 versions of the pattern layout (one for American letter-sized paper and one for European/Australian A4 paper). I tried to message everyone who wanted one. Please send me a message/conversation if you haven't received a copy and let me know if you prefer the Letter-size or A4 size. As a side note, I thought about uploading copies to this thread for anyone to use, but decided against it because I've had rather nasty experiences with unscrupulous people on the internet stealing my work and passing it off as their own (sometimes for profit!). At least I have the illusion of some control over its use and distribution if it's a "by request" thing for active TPFers only.

If you run into any problems during the construction, there are loads of tutorials on how to do some of the basics ("easing in" pieces, finishing edges with bias tape) on the internet. Please let me know if you have difficulty opening the documents.

I hope to see pictures of your finished pieces!


----------



## Julide

FugitiveRouge said:


> Oh man. That took a while. First, I was swamped with work nonsense for a few months until I rage-quit and bought myself some time to get projects like this done. Then, I discovered that the learning curve for computer aided pattern drafting was rather steep.
> 
> The Garden Party 36 bag insert pattern is finally complete. I hope your standards aren't too high because it is an amateurish first attempt at a PDF pattern. I'm no pro and have no intention of being one, but it's free.
> 
> I'll send you PDF copies on request. I made instructions, a layout map of how to put the pattern together, and 2 versions of the pattern layout (one for American letter-sized paper and one for European/Australian A4 paper). I tried to message everyone who wanted one. Please send me a message/conversation if you haven't received a copy and let me know if you prefer the Letter-size or A4 size. As a side note, I thought about uploading copies to this thread for anyone to use, but decided against it because I've had rather nasty experiences with unscrupulous people on the internet stealing my work and passing it off as their own (sometimes for profit!). At least I have the illusion of some control over its use and distribution if it's a "by request" thing for active TPFers only.
> 
> If you run into any problems during the construction, there are loads of tutorials on how to do some of the basics ("easing in" pieces, finishing edges with bias tape) on the internet. Please let me know if you have difficulty opening the documents.
> 
> I hope to see pictures of your finished pieces!



Wow! You have had a lot happen! I’m sorry to hear that your job was so stressful but I am happy that you had time to make this amazing pattern! I want to say a huge thank you for sharing this and what efforts you have gone thru to do so are greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## etoile de mer

Hello  For those of you with a 30 Birkin, a 7RP 30B insert, as well as a 30 Garden Party, does your 7RP insert also fit well in your GP? I'm looking for options for a 30GP, and like the 7RP design quite a lot. Hoping it could work!


----------



## etoile de mer

hazefree2002 said:


> Hello, does anyone know if the 7RP B30 insert fits well in the Garden Party 30? Thanks in advance.



Hello *hazefree2002, *I now see you asked the same thing I did (see my post above).  It doesn't appear you received replies, and am wondering if you had luck finding additional info. I contacted the company directly before posting, was told each insert is bag specific, and that perhaps inquiring here was best as a member might have tried it in a GP30. Hoping someone might have done so!


----------



## stillfabulous

etoile de mer said:


> Hello *hazefree2002, *I now see you asked the same thing I did (see my post above).  It doesn't appear you received replies, and am wondering if you had luck finding additional info. I contacted the company directly before posting, was told each insert is bag specific, and that perhaps inquiring here was best as a member might have tried it in a GP30. Hoping someone might have done so!



Hi @hazefree2002 and @etoile de mer. I am going to jump in here because I may be able to assist. I confess: I have not read back far enough in this thread to know which maker and which product you are referring to with the abbreviation 7RP. But I do have a few inserts I adore--and they work great for me in my GP30.

I also use these inserts with my K32 Sellier, and I use them with B35 (although their medium size would probably "fill up" the B35 better). And surprisingly, they even turned out to be the best option I've found for my Trim I (circa 1978) which is a north/south bag shape vs. the east/west shape of my other H bags. I've strayed to try a handful of other brands, but I always let the other brands go because the configuration and ease of use on these inserts are perfect for my needs.

The brand is PurseN and the size is Small. They come out with new colors and patterns frequently, but they are well made. I've worn mine for years and they still look like new. I have several B&W prints (zebra and houndstooth) and a navy/white Greek key pattern, so I can switch them up to match my bags. I prefer patterns because my solid color SLG's are easy to see on a print.

Here are photos with my GP30. Features I like best are:
-  plenty of pockets and compartments
-  silky feel to fabric that won't cause color rub-off or snag anything; SLGs slide in and out of each compartment with ease
- extremely lightweight yet durable
- full-length hidden zippered compartment that doesn't add bulk
-  end pockets with gathers hold a small water bottle on one side and sunnies case or Carmen on the other side
-  has flat, no-snag north/south zippers on both side panels to make sides wider (with open zippers) or more tapered at the bottom (with zippers closed)
-  end panels have snap option to "cinch" insert shape, similar to the way end panels of GP30 bags have H Clou du Sel snap closure option for cinching side panels


----------



## etoile de mer

stillfabulous said:


> Hi @hazefree2002 and @etoile de mer. I am going to jump in here because I may be able to assist. I confess: I have not read back far enough in this thread to know which maker and which product you are referring to with the abbreviation 7RP. But I do have a few inserts I adore--and they work great for me in my GP30.
> 
> I also use these inserts with my K32 Sellier, and I use them with B35 (although their medium size would probably "fill up" the B35 better). And surprisingly, they even turned out to be the best option I've found for my Trim I (circa 1978) which is a north/south bag shape vs. the east/west shape of my other H bags. I've strayed to try a handful of other brands, but I always let the other brands go because the configuration and ease of use on these inserts are perfect for my needs.
> 
> The brand is PurseN and the size is Small. They come out with new colors and patterns frequently, but they are well made. I've worn mine for years and they still look like new. I have several B&W prints (zebra and houndstooth) and a navy/white Greek key pattern, so I can switch them up to match my bags. I prefer patterns because my solid color SLG's are easy to see on a print.
> 
> Here are photos with my GP30. Features I like best are:
> -  plenty of pockets and compartments
> -  silky feel to fabric that won't cause color rub-off or snag anything; SLGs slide in and out of each compartment with ease
> - extremely lightweight yet durable
> - full-length hidden zippered compartment that doesn't add bulk
> -  end pockets with gathers hold a small water bottle on one side and sunnies case or Carmen on the other side
> -  has flat, no-snag north/south zippers on both side panels to make sides wider (with open zippers) or more tapered at the bottom (with zippers closed)
> -  end panels have snap option to "cinch" insert shape, similar to the way end panels of GP30 bags have H Clou du Sel snap closure option for cinching side panels
> 
> View attachment 4158311
> View attachment 4158312
> View attachment 4158313



Thanks so much for your reply, and photos.  I've not heard of the PurseN brand before.  I especially like the 7RP (7 Rue Paradis) insert because of the solid color fabric they use (Alcantara), and the simplicity of the design (flat slip pockets). The MaiTai insert for a 30B is the same one she offers for a 30GP. As her's are interchangeable, I was hoping that would be the case for the 7RP 30B insert.


----------



## loubsandlulu

I have a 7RP insert for my B30 and it also fits nicely into my GP30. Hope that helps!


----------



## etoile de mer

loubsandlulu said:


> I have a 7RP insert for my B30 and it also fits nicely into my GP30. Hope that helps!



Many thanks, *loubsandlulu*, so glad to hear!  Would you be able to share a pic of it in your GP30? And I'm not sure if it matters, but what type of leather is your GP? And overall, how are you liking your 7RP insert?


----------



## loubsandlulu

etoile de mer said:


> Many thanks, *loubsandlulu*, so glad to hear!  Would you be able to share a pic of it in your GP30? And I'm not sure if it matters, but what type of leather is your GP? And overall, how are you liking your 7RP insert?



Here are some comparison photos of the MaiTai vs 7RP B30 insert in the GP30. I actually prefer the Maitai insert in the GP than the Birkin as it pushed the sides out. The 7RP fits the GP, but the side pockets aren't utilized properly because of the cinched sides. You can see that both inserts fit nicely below the zipper. The Garden Party is in vache country leather, but I don't think the leather type will matter much. Overall I do love the 7RP, but the price kills me


----------



## Susie Tunes

loubsandlulu said:


> Here are some comparison photos of the MaiTai vs 7RP B30 insert in the GP30. I actually prefer the Maitai insert in the GP than the Birkin as it pushed the sides out. The 7RP fits the GP, but the side pockets aren't utilized properly because of the cinched sides. You can see that both inserts fit nicely below the zipper. The Garden Party is in vache country leather, but I don't think the leather type will matter much. Overall I do love the 7RP, but the price kills me
> 
> View attachment 4159319
> View attachment 4159321
> View attachment 4159322
> View attachment 4159324



Similarly, I use the Mai Tai B35 insert in my GP36 and it works so well  - the soft fabric fits the folds of the bag perfectly [emoji1305]


----------



## etoile de mer

loubsandlulu said:


> Here are some comparison photos of the MaiTai vs 7RP B30 insert in the GP30. I actually prefer the Maitai insert in the GP than the Birkin as it pushed the sides out. The 7RP fits the GP, but the side pockets aren't utilized properly because of the cinched sides. You can see that both inserts fit nicely below the zipper. The Garden Party is in vache country leather, but I don't think the leather type will matter much. Overall I do love the 7RP, but the price kills me
> 
> View attachment 4159319
> View attachment 4159321
> View attachment 4159322
> View attachment 4159324



*loubsandlulu*, thanks so very much for your reply!  Wonderful photos, so very helpful, and I appreciate hearing your thoughts. My GP30 is also vache country (I wondered if leather pliability might make a difference) so it's additionally helpful to see yours in action. Plus your comparison pics are perfect, now to decide between MaiTai's and 7RP! I do love the slim simplicity of the 7RP, will ponder a bit. Thank you again!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Has anyone successfully dry-cleaned their MaiTai insert(s)?


----------



## microwave

Hey guys thinking of picking up 2 L'Inserts and just wondering if anyone still has referral or discount code? Thanks in advance !


----------



## etoile de mer

microwave said:


> Hey guys thinking of picking up 2 L'Inserts and just wondering if anyone still has referral or discount code? Thanks in advance !



Hello *microwave*, I assume you mean for 7 Rue Paradis? I was wondering the same. Hopefully someone will jump in if there is a current code for 7RP.


----------



## microwave

etoile de mer said:


> Hello *microwave*, I assume you mean for 7 Rue Paradis? I was wondering the same. Hopefully someone will jump in if there is a current code for 7RP.


Yup, looking for a discount code for 7RP .


----------



## MakeupAddictAE

Ladies I need ur help!!! I can't seem to find an insert for my new Evelyne TPM [emoji20] I know it's too small from the inside but I still want to protect the lining somehow! I checked mai Tai, divide and conquer, samorga, etc but no one does an insert for mini Evie...

I appreciate any tips or recommendations! 

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## sonaturallyme

MakeupAddictAE said:


> Ladies I need ur help!!! I can't seem to find an insert for my new Evelyne TPM [emoji20] I know it's too small from the inside but I still want to protect the lining somehow! I checked mai Tai, divide and conquer, samorga, etc but no one does an insert for mini Evie...
> 
> I appreciate any tips or recommendations!
> 
> Thanks in Advance!


I don’t have an insert, per se, but I like to use my LV mini pochette in my TPM to keep things organized and my evie safe. It fits perfectly and helps the TPM keep its shape without indentations of what I’m carrying inside. I can put my key fob, small wallet or card case, portable charger, and a few essentials in the mini pochette and then my phone goes on top.


----------



## MakeupAddictAE

sonaturallyme said:


> I don’t have an insert, per se, but I like to use my LV mini pochette in my TPM to keep things organized and my evie safe. It fits perfectly and helps the TPM keep its shape without indentations of what I’m carrying inside. I can put my key fob, small wallet or card case, portable charger, and a few essentials in the mini pochette and then my phone goes on top.



Wow that sounds like it will do the job nicely [emoji7] can u pls share a pic? Thanks!!


----------



## HKsai

I found a company from Australia that makes Evelyne TPM insert. The sad part is that it makes the side bulge so I had to cut out the side panels :/


----------



## sonaturallyme

MakeupAddictAE said:


> Wow that sounds like it will do the job nicely [emoji7] can u pls share a pic? Thanks!!


Sure! I’ll take a pic when I get home.


----------



## MakeupAddictAE

HKsai said:


> I found a company from Australia that makes Evelyne TPM insert. The sad part is that it makes the side bulge so I had to cut out the side panels :/



Oh no  I wouldn't want the sides to bulge out either [emoji37] in ur opinion is it worth it to buy it and trim the sides?


----------



## MakeupAddictAE

sonaturallyme said:


> Sure! I’ll take a pic when I get home.



Thank u can't wait!


----------



## HKsai

MakeupAddictAE said:


> Oh no  I wouldn't want the sides to bulge out either [emoji37] in ur opinion is it worth it to buy it and trim the sides?


I will take a photo and let you decide.  I feel like it is the best solution I could find.


----------



## MakeupAddictAE

HKsai said:


> I will take a photo and let you decide.  I feel like it is the best solution I could find.



That would be helpful! Thx [emoji175]


----------



## sonaturallyme

MakeupAddictAE said:


> Thank u can't wait!



Sorry for the delay! Your thread got moved and I couldn’t find it at first. Here are a few photos of the mini pochette inside my Evelyne. I’ve also included a shot with my work phone which is an iPhone 6S. My personal phone is a 7+ so it’s a little more snug but it fits. Sometimes I keep the pochette unzipped and stand my phone up in there. 










Here’s what I have in the mini pochette. There’s a portable charger and cord, key fob, blotting sheets, chapstick, and a stack of cards (gift cards, business cards, etc. that I stick in there but when I’m actually carrying it, I have my license and cards I frequently use. I left the random cards just to illustrate what it holds). I could probably fit a little more and sometimes put my cards in a small LV cles but in general, I don’t carry much. I would normally have a pack of tissues or wet wipes in there with all this but that’s about it. 






Best part is that all my important items are zipped away so I feel a little safer knowing if someone wanted to dig in my bag they’d have to do some work! 

Hope this helps!


----------



## HKsai

MakeupAddictAE said:


> That would be helpful! Thx [emoji175]


Here it is! It’s kinda hard to see because the liner is the exact same color.


----------



## MakeupAddictAE

sonaturallyme said:


> Sorry for the delay! Your thread got moved and I couldn’t find it at first. Here are a few photos of the mini pochette inside my Evelyne. I’ve also included a shot with my work phone which is an iPhone 6S. My personal phone is a 7+ so it’s a little more snug but it fits. Sometimes I keep the pochette unzipped and stand my phone up in there.
> 
> View attachment 4165291
> 
> View attachment 4165292
> 
> View attachment 4165294
> 
> View attachment 4165295
> 
> 
> Here’s what I have in the mini pochette. There’s a portable charger and cord, key fob, blotting sheets, chapstick, and a stack of cards (gift cards, business cards, etc. that I stick in there but when I’m actually carrying it, I have my license and cards I frequently use. I left the random cards just to illustrate what it holds). I could probably fit a little more and sometimes put my cards in a small LV cles but in general, I don’t carry much. I would normally have a pack of tissues or wet wipes in there with all this but that’s about it.
> 
> View attachment 4165309
> 
> View attachment 4165315
> 
> 
> Best part is that all my important items are zipped away so I feel a little safer knowing if someone wanted to dig in my bag they’d have to do some work!
> 
> Hope this helps!



Wow! Omg thank u! This is genius! Especially in regards to safety [emoji1373] love it (already in the car heading to LV lol)


----------



## MakeupAddictAE

HKsai said:


> Here it is! It’s kinda hard to see because the liner is the exact same color.



Thank u! Urs seems to be the exact fit which is really nice! Now if only the company would produce them as ur version [emoji849] I hope more companies will consider doing an insert that would fit perfectly inside the TPM it's as important as any other Hermés bag!


----------



## HKsai

MakeupAddictAE said:


> Thank u! Urs seems to be the exact fit which is really nice! Now if only the company would produce them as ur version [emoji849] I hope more companies will consider doing an insert that would fit perfectly inside the TPM it's as important as any other Hermés bag!


Look at KD Australia. They make this version and I just cut the side panels and have my mom sew the panels together on the sides. It is pretty decent for $14 Australian dollars.


----------



## Peeps

etoile de mer said:


> Hello *microwave*, I assume you mean for 7 Rue Paradis? I was wondering the same. Hopefully someone will jump in if there is a current code for 7RP.


Had an email from 7RP today offering 30 Euros off each L'Insert for a B30 - code is *30OFFB30.*
Hope that helps someone!


----------



## etoile de mer

Peeps said:


> Had an email from 7RP today offering 30 Euros off each L'Insert for a B30 - code is *30OFFB30.*
> Hope that helps someone!



Thank you, *Peeps*!


----------



## ice75

Hi ladies,can I check what bag insert u are using for halzan 31? I’m looking for one.Appreciates your advice


----------



## milycart

ice75 said:


> Hi ladies,can I check what bag insert u are using for halzan 31? I’m looking for one.Appreciates your advice


im using one from samorga


----------



## ice75

milycart said:


> im using one from samorga


Is it heavy and fitting? Do you mind taking a photo of this insert inside your Halzan if it is not much of a trouble?


----------



## allure244

MakeupAddictAE said:


> Wow! Omg thank u! This is genius! Especially in regards to safety [emoji1373] love it (already in the car heading to LV lol)



Another happy LV mini pouchette user for my evie tpms over here. As an added safety measure, I also clip the mini pouchette to the ring where the evie strap hooks to so that the mini pouchette cannot fall out and would be harder to pickpocket.


----------



## Lhpp.2

Has anyone used samorga inserts for their B/K? Would love to know what u think of them!


----------



## marzipanchen

Lhpp.2 said:


> Has anyone used samorga inserts for their B/K? Would love to know what u think of them!


Hi, I have bought a samorga insert for my B30 recently. While I really like their quality and craftsmanship, I feel the fit was not quite right for my B. The organizer does taper in towards the top end, but is still too wide for my B. It feels like it is pushing too much towards the sides and stretches them out. So I am not using it.


----------



## Lhpp.2

marzipanchen said:


> Hi, I have bought a samorga insert for my B30 recently. While I really like their quality and craftsmanship, I feel the fit was not quite right for my B. The organizer does taper in towards the top end, but is still too wide for my B. It feels like it is pushing too much towards the sides and stretches them out. So I am not using it.



Ohhhh that’s disappointing!! Thanks for sharing 
Did you buy another insert???


----------



## juzluvpink

marzipanchen said:


> Hi, I have bought a samorga insert for my B30 recently. While I really like their quality and craftsmanship, I feel the fit was not quite right for my B. The organizer does taper in towards the top end, but is still too wide for my B. It feels like it is pushing too much towards the sides and stretches them out. So I am not using it.



Could you share some pictures? Thanks! I’ve purchased an insert from Samorga for my K28R and the fit was great. I almost wanted to add 1 more for my B30.


----------



## Lhpp.2

juzluvpink said:


> Could you share some pictures? Thanks! I’ve purchased an insert from Samorga for my K28R and the fit was great. I almost wanted to add 1 more for my B30.



Could you share some pictures? 
I’m thinking to get one for my K32R!


----------



## juzluvpink

Lhpp.2 said:


> Could you share some pictures?
> I’m thinking to get one for my K32R!



Sure!


My Samorga insert



Loaded with my personal stuff



Samorga inside Kelly


----------



## Lhpp.2

juzluvpink said:


> Sure!
> View attachment 4175972
> 
> My Samorga insert
> 
> View attachment 4175973
> 
> Loaded with my personal stuff
> 
> View attachment 4175974
> 
> Samorga inside Kelly



Thanks so much 
I think it looks perfect!
I’m going to get one


----------



## TeeCee77

TeeCee77 said:


> I agree with the rounded edges! This is the one I ordered. They were kind enough to make me one without a zipper pocket. Sounds like you can customize as much as you want. https://www.etsy.com/listing/502371...V49kApG--_4SszLraMfACjneYeAp5pOQaAlrWEALw_wcB



It came!! I ordered a custom insert for my Evelyne a few weeks back on Etsy, but I accidentally ordered the wrong size. Ugh! Re-ordered and it’s here! Fits perfect and is exactly what I was looking for. I had it made with pockets only on the inside. It is protective, but thin and flexible enough that it doesn’t press or deform the leather. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
For $40, it can’t be beat!


----------



## juzluvpink

I use a Fourbi20 inside the Evelyne29. Fits well


----------



## marzipanchen

Your new organizer looks great in your Evie @TeeCee77 .... I was planning to order the same insert for my vintage Barenia Evie, but would like to ask you for your opinion first - Does this give any structure at all to the bag or do you find it merely works to protect and organize the inside?
The reason I am asking is that I would like to buy an organizer that helps a little bit against the typical Evie "sag" on the bottom of the front panel, but without pushing out the sides so much that you can tell from the outside where the top of the organizer ends.
TIA


----------



## TeeCee77

marzipanchen said:


> Your new organizer looks great in your Evie @TeeCee77 .... I was planning to order the same insert for my vintage Barenia Evie, but would like to ask you for your opinion first - Does this give any structure at all to the bag or do you find it merely works to protect and organize the inside?
> The reason I am asking is that I would like to buy an organizer that helps a little bit against the typical Evie "sag" on the bottom of the front panel, but without pushing out the sides so much that you can tell from the outside where the top of the organizer ends.
> TIA



Hi! It is firm, but I really don’t think it will give you much, if any, structure. It is a tight fit and will likely help from sagging simply because the raw interior of the evie will cling to it. But I doubt it will really keep it straight up.


----------



## Julide

TeeCee77 said:


> It came!! I ordered a custom insert for my Evelyne a few weeks back on Etsy, but I accidentally ordered the wrong size. Ugh! Re-ordered and it’s here! Fits perfect and is exactly what I was looking for. I had it made with pockets only on the inside. It is protective, but thin and flexible enough that it doesn’t press or deform the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176719
> View attachment 4176720
> View attachment 4176721
> View attachment 4176722
> View attachment 4176723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For $40, it can’t be beat!


This is brilliant! Could you post the maker, measurements and the size of the evelyn this fits? I can add this to the list!!


----------



## JA_UK

TeeCee77 said:


> It came!! I ordered a custom insert for my Evelyne a few weeks back on Etsy, but I accidentally ordered the wrong size. Ugh! Re-ordered and it’s here! Fits perfect and is exactly what I was looking for. I had it made with pockets only on the inside. It is protective, but thin and flexible enough that it doesn’t press or deform the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176719
> View attachment 4176720
> View attachment 4176721
> View attachment 4176722
> View attachment 4176723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For $40, it can’t be beat!



I ordered this same insert from Etsy (WhiteFoxBags) for my Evelyne GM. Mine has pockets on the outside as well as the inside and a handy zippered pocket. I concur it fits perfectly and does not deform the bag whilst in situ.  I messaged the seller about doing an insert for my Picotin GM so when that is ordered and delivered I will report back here.


----------



## MsSmallHands

juzluvpink said:


> Sure!
> View attachment 4175972
> 
> My Samorga insert
> 
> View attachment 4175973
> 
> Loaded with my personal stuff
> 
> View attachment 4175974
> 
> Samorga inside Kelly



Be careful that a dent will form across on the leather from the samorga organizer, I can see it happening in the photo.


----------



## MsSmallHands

JA_UK said:


> I ordered this same insert from Etsy (WhiteFoxBags) for my Evelyne GM. Mine has pockets on the outside as well as the inside and a handy zippered pocket. I concur it fits perfectly and does not deform the bag whilst in situ.  I messaged the seller about doing an insert for my Picotin GM so when that is ordered and delivered I will report back here.
> View attachment 4177088
> View attachment 4177090
> View attachment 4177089



I’m going to give this a try for my PM  thank you!


----------



## TeeCee77

JA_UK said:


> I ordered this same insert from Etsy (WhiteFoxBags) for my Evelyne GM. Mine has pockets on the outside as well as the inside and a handy zippered pocket. I concur it fits perfectly and does not deform the bag whilst in situ.  I messaged the seller about doing an insert for my Picotin GM so when that is ordered and delivered I will report back here.
> View attachment 4177088
> View attachment 4177090
> View attachment 4177089



Oh I like the red!


----------



## odette57

Probably mentioned here already but I tried my K32 sellier maitai insert on my K28 retourne today and it fits just fine.


----------



## galslovebags

Hi all, I see Samorga has a new Evelyne 29 organizer that now has rounded base corners. Anyone tried this one yet?


----------



## marzipanchen

thank you for your feedback!


TeeCee77 said:


> Hi! It is firm, but I really don’t think it will give you much, if any, structure. It is a tight fit and will likely help from sagging simply because the raw interior of the evie will cling to it. But I doubt it will really keep it straight up.


----------



## MsSmallHands

Samorga released new inserts, including for Evelyne TPM! let me know if anyone is going to get it. Thanks!


----------



## poisoniv

Hi all
Which insert would you recommend for toolbox 20? Checked D&C and 7rp, both don’t have any inserts for this size. 
Look forward to your recommendations.


----------



## Sharkie8888

looking for suggestions on bag organizer/bag shaper specifically for Halzan 31. 

I bought 2 different organizers for my Lindy 34 and they both affected how the bag folded. Suggestions on this will be greatly appreciated as well. 

Thanks.


----------



## tannfran

Sharkie8888 said:


> looking for suggestions on bag organizer/bag shaper specifically for Halzan 31.
> 
> I bought 2 different organizers for my Lindy 34 and they both affected how the bag folded. Suggestions on this will be greatly appreciated as well.
> 
> Thanks.



I use small fourbi and am very pleased.


----------



## acrowcounted

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bag-inserts-list.688779/


----------



## bagidiotic

Sharkie8888 said:


> looking for suggestions on bag organizer/bag shaper specifically for Halzan 31.
> 
> I bought 2 different organizers for my Lindy 34 and they both affected how the bag folded. Suggestions on this will be greatly appreciated as well.
> 
> Thanks.


Read and checkout the Hermes bag insert thread 
Very useful pic and information there


----------



## bagnut1

tannfran said:


> I use small fourbi and am very pleased.



+1. Ideal for Halzan 31.


----------



## juzluvpink

bagnut1 said:


> +1. Ideal for Halzan 31.



+1 from me too


----------



## odette57

Sharkie8888 said:


> looking for suggestions on bag organizer/bag shaper specifically for Halzan 31.
> 
> I bought 2 different organizers for my Lindy 34 and they both affected how the bag folded. Suggestions on this will be greatly appreciated as well.
> 
> Thanks.


I use a Maitai insert for my Lindy and it folds with it nicely.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Hello 
Just FYI: I just found out from MaiTai -- They are making new K32 inserts for SELLIER, and they will be ready for purchase in 4-6 weeks, so that means anytime from beginning of October to end of October.


----------



## Birkinitis

This forum, this thread has really been a great source of information for me.  I attribute my first and recent September  offer from Hermes to be directly because of the advice that I received in my original  posted thread so for that, I am so grateful. I was a bit off in my thinking and strategy, this site and your comments were a huge help.  

  I think I have read every post regarding inserts for Birkins and watched a lot of videos comparing the various types, specifically the one that is going to fit into my B35 Noir with PHW  which is arriving Fedex tomorrow Monday. I haven't been this excited in YEARS!  So, from what I can tell, the consensus is that the 7RP is the way to go. It seems to hit all the right buttons.   It is also $$$$ so if anyone has any discount codes for the B35 insert, I would be very appreciative.  I have been debating what color to go with and unless someone has a reason not to match the exterior (mine is noir) I guess I will go with Graphite.  I thought about a contrasting color but for my first Birkin ( I am still waiting for the B30 Togo Gold GHW offer)  I think the bag insert should  be beautiful but inconsequential so as not to stand out from the view above.  I mean, the bag is the star, the insert is the supporting cast member.   If I go with orange or some other color, doesn't that draw attention to the inside?  Does the lack of a zipper make you nervous when you are traveling?   You can custom make the Samorga with a zipper but the reviews about the fit of the Samorga are not great in the Birkin and I don't want to make a mistake and mess up or indent the bag.     Any thoughts?  Can you show me what you think is fabulous in the 7RP with your black B if you have a moment?
Much appreciation and again, I am grateful to you all.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Birkinitis said:


> This forum, this thread has really been a great source of information for me.  I attribute my first and recent September  offer from Hermes to be directly because of the advice that I received in my original  posted thread so for that, I am so grateful. I was a bit off in my thinking and strategy, this site and your comments were a huge help.
> 
> I think I have read every post regarding inserts for Birkins and watched a lot of videos comparing the various types, specifically the one that is going to fit into my B35 Noir with PHW  which is arriving Fedex tomorrow Monday. I haven't been this excited in YEARS!  So, from what I can tell, the consensus is that the 7RP is the way to go. It seems to hit all the right buttons.   It is also $$$$ so if anyone has any discount codes for the B35 insert, I would be very appreciative.  I have been debating what color to go with and unless someone has a reason not to match the exterior (mine is noir) I guess I will go with Graphite.  I thought about a contrasting color but for my first Birkin ( I am still waiting for the B30 Togo Gold GHW offer)  I think the bag insert should  be beautiful but inconsequential so as not to stand out from the view above.  I mean, the bag is the star, the insert is the supporting cast member.   If I go with orange or some other color, doesn't that draw attention to the inside?  Does the lack of a zipper make you nervous when you are traveling?   You can custom make the Samorga with a zipper but the reviews about the fit of the Samorga are not great in the Birkin and I don't want to make a mistake and mess up or indent the bag.     Any thoughts?  Can you show me what you think is fabulous in the 7RP with your black B if you have a moment?
> Much appreciation and again, I am grateful to you all.


Congratulations on the imminent arrival of your B tomorrow!  I don’t have a 7RP insert but as the owner of a black B I would say that if you have many SLGs, accessories (phone etc) in black then a lighter / brighter insert inside a black B makes it much easier to see things. It’s a giant black hole in there!


----------



## Birkinitis

Tonimichelle said:


> Congratulations on the imminent arrival of your B tomorrow!  I don’t have a 7RP insert but as the owner of a black B I would say that if you have many SLGs, accessories (phone etc) in black then a lighter / brighter insert inside a black B makes it much easier to see things. It’s a giant black hole in there!


----------



## Birkinitis

Thank you for your thoughts what kind of insert do you have and are you happy with it?


----------



## oohshinythings

There are discount codes for 7RP through this weekend (the codes also describe the discount and which bag it's for)

*35OFFB35
30OFFB30
28OFFK28
29OFFEVELYNE*


----------



## Birkinitis

oohshinythings said:


> There are discount codes for 7RP through this weekend (the codes also describe the discount and which bag it's for)
> 
> *35OFFB35
> 30OFFB30
> 28OFFK28
> 29OFFEVELYNE*





oohshinythings said:


> There are discount codes for 7RP through this weekend (the codes also describe the discount and which bag it's for)
> 
> *35OFFB35
> 30OFFB30
> 28OFFK28
> 29OFFEVELYNE*


35  thank you's for this!! Do you have one of these in your Birkin and if so do you like it? I'm going way back in the thread and I'm seeing that there were some issues with the sides bulging out...


----------



## tarheelap

Is there a code for k32?


----------



## oohshinythings

Birkinitis said:


> 35  thank you's for this!! Do you have one of these in your Birkin and if so do you like it? I'm going way back in the thread and I'm seeing that there were some issues with the sides bulging out...



Yes I do use them in my B35's but haven't experienced the side bulging others referred to. That said, I only put the insert in when using the bag and remove it before storing so maybe it's less noticeable to me.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Birkinitis said:


> Thank you for your thoughts what kind of insert do you have and are you happy with it?


I have the MaiTai insert, I am happy with it although I don’t use it all the time as I like my B soft and slouchy when I carry it. I’m hoping she’s going to produce the variation that is just a base for the B35 at some point which will be the best of both worlds for me. Some protection and a lighter colour without making the sides too upright!


----------



## Addicted to bags

poisoniv said:


> Hi all
> Which insert would you recommend for toolbox 20? Checked D&C and 7rp, both don’t have any inserts for this size.
> Look forward to your recommendations.


I bought a Samorga one for my toolbox 20.


----------



## Birkinitis

oohshinythings said:


> Yes I do use them in my B35's but haven't experienced the side bulging others referred to. That said, I only put the insert in when using the bag and remove it before storing so maybe it's less noticeable to me.


Thank you! I ordered mine and can't wait to get it.


----------



## leafyyue

Hi oohshinythings, do you know when the discount codes may end?


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4188303
> View attachment 4188304
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a Samorga one for my toolbox 20.


Oh that is such a super cute bag! I've never seen it opened before! Love the blue with Etain (?)!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4188303
> View attachment 4188304
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a Samorga one for my toolbox 20.


Oh I love your toolbox! And the dog in the background!!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TresBeauHermes said:


> Oh that is such a super cute bag! I've never seen it opened before! Love the blue with Etain (?)!


Good eye, etain it is


----------



## Addicted to bags

Tonimichelle said:


> Oh I love your toolbox! And the dog in the background!!


Lol, that's Ralph


----------



## cocomlle

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4188303
> View attachment 4188304
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a Samorga one for my toolbox 20.



I love the blue insert. And the toolbox!!!  The graffiti twilly looks so good with it too.


----------



## oohshinythings

leafyyue said:


> Hi oohshinythings, do you know when the discount codes may end?


The email I got just said "through this weekend" - I tried just now and it doesn't look like they're working anymore. Sorry!


----------



## vuuduu

Hi ladies, I’m looking for insert bag for my Picotin. Any suggestion will be greatly appreciated. 

Tx u


----------



## Keren16

oohshinythings said:


> The email I got just said "through this weekend" - I tried just now and it doesn't look like they're working anymore. Sorry!



The 7RP discount codes may still work through the weekend. It will for a B30 which I probably will order. Just deciding on a color for my Black B30. I tried the Mai Tai insert & have issues with the sides bulging. Became nervous because I worried the sides may permanently stretch. I have 7RPs for my Kelly's with a perfect fit. For my other Hermès bags I've been using Mai Tai inserts. My thinking is though all my H bags are special, my B & Ks are extra special & deserve an extra special insert (even if the price stings a little!). These bags are expensive


----------



## lala28

JA_UK said:


> I ordered this same insert from Etsy (WhiteFoxBags) for my Evelyne GM. Mine has pockets on the outside as well as the inside and a handy zippered pocket. I concur it fits perfectly and does not deform the bag whilst in situ.  I messaged the seller about doing an insert for my Picotin GM so when that is ordered and delivered I will report back here.
> View attachment 4177088
> View attachment 4177090
> View attachment 4177089



I ordered an insert for my Evelyne from WhiteFoxBags, too, and I am absolutely thrilled! One of my issues with the Evelyne has always been the concern that my purse contents could easily fall out because of the open top so I’ve never been comfortable taking it when I travel (especially going through the TSA security conveyor belt!).  On one airplane trip, my Evelyne fell over when it was under the seat in front of me and everything inside not only fell out but also rolled toward the front of the plane! Because the flight attendants wouldn’t let me crawl under the seats for every row in front of me, I wasn’t able to recover everything and lost a good pair of sunglasses.  Then I noticed WhiteFoxBags makes a bag insert for the Evelyne that has a zippered top! And, she did a custom height for my insert so now I can utilize the entire vertical capacity of my Evie.








Here’s what it looks like inside my Evelyne GM.


----------



## lala28

I decided to do 2 outside pockets on the front and back of the insert.  For the inside of the insert, I have one main internal compartment that has a zippered top closure and a slip pocket (with the pink lining) that also had a zippered top closure. In the main internal compartment, I did 2 pockets on one side and 1 large pocket on the other side which leaves the middle for my planner, cosmetic bag, and other non-flat items.  




I use the outside pockets to hold items that I need to be able to access quickly:  one pocket for my sunglasses; one pocket for my phone, and then on the side closest to my body, one pocket for my earbuds and the other for my pocket sized tissue.

[emoji106]


----------



## lala28

Just wanted to share the email with discount codes that I received today from 7RP!


----------



## gudstuffjd

Thank you!


----------



## TeeCee77

lala28 said:


> I decided to do 2 outside pockets on the front and back of the insert.  For the inside of the insert, I have one main internal compartment that has a zippered top closure and a slip pocket (with the pink lining) that also had a zippered top closure. In the main internal compartment, I did 2 pockets on one side and 1 large pocket on the other side which leaves the middle for my planner, cosmetic bag, and other non-flat items.
> 
> View attachment 4193439
> 
> 
> I use the outside pockets to hold items that I need to be able to access quickly:  one pocket for my sunglasses; one pocket for my phone, and then on the side closest to my body, one pocket for my earbuds and the other for my pocket sized tissue.
> 
> [emoji106]



Looks awesome! Love mine for my Evie and just had a custom one made for my new Pico. Will report back when I get it.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

vuuduu said:


> Hi ladies, I’m looking for insert bag for my Picotin. Any suggestion will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Tx u


I love my  inserts from MaiTaiCollection for my Pico18.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

lala28 said:


> I decided to do 2 outside pockets on the front and back of the insert.  For the inside of the insert, I have one main internal compartment that has a zippered top closure and a slip pocket (with the pink lining) that also had a zippered top closure. In the main internal compartment, I did 2 pockets on one side and 1 large pocket on the other side which leaves the middle for my planner, cosmetic bag, and other non-flat items.
> 
> View attachment 4193439
> 
> 
> I use the outside pockets to hold items that I need to be able to access quickly:  one pocket for my sunglasses; one pocket for my phone, and then on the side closest to my body, one pocket for my earbuds and the other for my pocket sized tissue.
> 
> [emoji106]


What a great design! Think I'm going to copy yours when I eventually order my next one. Thank you for sharing, and LOVE your Evie with GHW!


----------



## Julide

lala28 said:


> I ordered an insert for my Evelyne from WhiteFoxBags, too, and I am absolutely thrilled! One of my issues with the Evelyne has always been the concern that my purse contents could easily fall out because of the open top so I’ve never been comfortable taking it when I travel (especially going through the TSA security conveyor belt!).  On one airplane trip, my Evelyne fell over when it was under the seat in front of me and everything inside not only fell out but also rolled toward the front of the plane! Because the flight attendants wouldn’t let me crawl under the seats for every row in front of me, I wasn’t able to recover everything and lost a good pair of sunglasses.  Then I noticed WhiteFoxBags makes a bag insert for the Evelyne that has a zippered top! And, she did a custom height for my insert so now I can utilize the entire vertical capacity of my Evie.
> 
> View attachment 4193423
> 
> View attachment 4193424
> 
> View attachment 4193425
> 
> 
> Here’s what it looks like inside my Evelyne GM.


That’s just brilliant! I want one and I don’t own an eveylyne!!


----------



## rachelkitty

TeeCee77 said:


> It came!! I ordered a custom insert for my Evelyne a few weeks back on Etsy, but I accidentally ordered the wrong size. Ugh! Re-ordered and it’s here! Fits perfect and is exactly what I was looking for. I had it made with pockets only on the inside. It is protective, but thin and flexible enough that it doesn’t press or deform the leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176719
> View attachment 4176720
> View attachment 4176721
> View attachment 4176722
> View attachment 4176723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For $40, it can’t be beat!



Do the sides fall toward the middle when you have stuff in the pockets?


----------



## TeeCee77

rachelkitty said:


> Do the sides fall toward the middle when you have stuff in the pockets?



Good question! I haven’t tried yet. I can get it out tomorrow and give it a try for you.


----------



## lala28

rachelkitty said:


> Do the sides fall toward the middle when you have stuff in the pockets?



I think we have the same Etsy designer and chose the same fabric for our inserts so I can say that the sides don’t fall toward the middle whatsoever when I stuff the pockets.  The fabric isn’t rigid but it has a certain stiffness to it. 

For my insert, in addition to the outside pockets, the main compartment has 2 pockets on one side and one long pocket on the other.  I can stuff all the “paired” pockets to the max without collapsing the insert structure with the exception of the one long pocket inside:  if I put something bulky and thick like my pocket-sized homemade planner in the internal long pocket, then it seems to take over the middle section of the main compartment.


----------



## rachelkitty

lala28 said:


> I think we have the same Etsy designer and chose the same fabric for our inserts so I can say that the sides don’t fall toward the middle whatsoever when I stuff the pockets.  The fabric isn’t rigid but it has a certain stiffness to it.
> 
> For my insert, in addition to the outside pockets, the main compartment has 2 pockets on one side and one long pocket on the other.  I can stuff all the “paired” pockets to the max without collapsing the insert structure with the exception of the one long pocket inside:  if I put something bulky and thick like my pocket-sized homemade planner in the internal long pocket, then it seems to take over the middle section of the main compartment.



Thanks for reply! That’s good to know! 



TeeCee77 said:


> Good question! I haven’t tried yet. I can get it out tomorrow and give it a try for you.



Thanks!


----------



## TeeCee77

rachelkitty said:


> Thanks for reply! That’s good to know!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Yes, I have the same insert. I had mine made so there were no exterior pockets and 4 smaller inside pockets. I don’t carry a lot, and I tested with my phone in the pocket and it did not fall forward. Obviously has to take my phone out for the picture but here you go.


----------



## traumamama

lala28 said:


> I ordered an insert for my Evelyne from WhiteFoxBags, too, and I am absolutely thrilled! One of my issues with the Evelyne has always been the concern that my purse contents could easily fall out because of the open top so I’ve never been comfortable taking it when I travel (especially going through the TSA security conveyor belt!).  On one airplane trip, my Evelyne fell over when it was under the seat in front of me and everything inside not only fell out but also rolled toward the front of the plane! Because the flight attendants wouldn’t let me crawl under the seats for every row in front of me, I wasn’t able to recover everything and lost a good pair of sunglasses.  Then I noticed WhiteFoxBags makes a bag insert for the Evelyne that has a zippered top! And, she did a custom height for my insert so now I can utilize the entire vertical capacity of my Evie.
> 
> View attachment 4193423
> 
> View attachment 4193424
> 
> View attachment 4193425
> 
> 
> Here’s what it looks like inside my Evelyne GM.


I love this!  Do you know the measurements of your custom insert?  I would like to order a similar one 

Thank you!


----------



## lala28

traumamama said:


> I love this!  Do you know the measurements of your custom insert?  I would like to order a similar one
> 
> Thank you!



Sure!

For the Evelyne PM, I ordered an insert that was W9.5” x D2.5” x H9”.  
Her standard PM insert is W9.5” x D2.5” x H7”. 

For the Evelyne GM, I ordered an insert that was W11” x D2.5” x H11”, but I probably could’ve done a half inch or one inch shorter in the height.  
Her standard GM insert is W11” x D2.5” x H8”.

My suggestion is to take a measuring tape and measure from the bottom of the Evelyne and see if you would like the insert to go as high up as the height I used.  If you would like it to be a little lower or a little higher, you can specify a height measurement and she’ll do it for you.  [emoji6]


----------



## traumamama

lala28 said:


> Sure!
> 
> For the Evelyne PM, I ordered an insert that was W9.5” x D2.5” x H9”.
> Her standard PM insert is W9.5” x D2.5” x H7”.
> 
> For the Evelyne GM, I ordered an insert that was W11” x D2.5” x H11”, but I probably could’ve done a half inch or one inch shorter in the height.
> Her standard GM insert is W11” x D2.5” x H8”.
> 
> My suggestion is to take a measuring tape and measure from the bottom of the Evelyne and see if you would like the insert to go as high up as the height I used.  If you would like it to be a little lower or a little higher, you can specify a height measurement and she’ll do it for you.  [emoji6]


Thank you!!!


----------



## ice75

Hi Ladies, can I check anyone here is using 7RP insert for K25 retourne? Will like to gather some reviews before I made the purchase.Thank you everyone!


----------



## rachelkitty

TeeCee77 said:


> Yes, I have the same insert. I had mine made so there were no exterior pockets and 4 smaller inside pockets. I don’t carry a lot, and I tested with my phone in the pocket and it did not fall forward. Obviously has to take my phone out for the picture but here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194572



Thanks! Love the color of your Evie and the rockstud wallet!


----------



## TeeCee77

rachelkitty said:


> Thanks! Love the color of your Evie and the rockstud wallet!



Thanks! Definitely needed an insert for my spiky wallet hehe


----------



## poisoniv

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 4188303
> View attachment 4188304
> 
> 
> 
> I bought a Samorga one for my toolbox 20.


Thanks. I read that the insert might leave marks on the leather. How is it working for you?


----------



## Addicted to bags

poisoniv said:


> Thanks. I read that the insert might leave marks on the leather. How is it working for you?


No problems for me. The samorga goes right up to the natural crease of the toolbox and I don't carry heavy things in her.


----------



## niveK

Can anyone recommend an insert for a Jypsiere 31?

Thank you.


----------



## Grande Latte

juzluvpink said:


> Sure!
> View attachment 4175972
> 
> My Samorga insert
> 
> View attachment 4175973
> 
> Loaded with my personal stuff
> 
> View attachment 4175974
> 
> Samorga inside Kelly



This is beautiful. Is this Samorga insert color in Dune? It's a nice, versatile shade.


----------



## juzluvpink

Grande Latte said:


> This is beautiful. Is this Samorga insert color in Dune? It's a nice, versatile shade.



I think I ordered Oatmeal


----------



## jaz_o

lala28 said:


> Sure!
> 
> For the Evelyne PM, I ordered an insert that was W9.5” x D2.5” x H9”.
> Her standard PM insert is W9.5” x D2.5” x H7”.
> 
> For the Evelyne GM, I ordered an insert that was W11” x D2.5” x H11”, but I probably could’ve done a half inch or one inch shorter in the height.
> Her standard GM insert is W11” x D2.5” x H8”.
> 
> My suggestion is to take a measuring tape and measure from the bottom of the Evelyne and see if you would like the insert to go as high up as the height I used.  If you would like it to be a little lower or a little higher, you can specify a height measurement and she’ll do it for you.  [emoji6]



Thanks for sharing!  Would you mind if I ask how much was your custom GM insert in USD?   TIA!


----------



## Birkinitis

Does anyone by chance have a discount code for the B35 7RP insert?  Many thanks!


----------



## lala28

jaz_o said:


> Thanks for sharing!  Would you mind if I ask how much was your custom GM insert in USD?   TIA!



$52.00 USD plus $12 international shipping ... I’m really in love with both of the custom inserts I ordered for my Evies.


----------



## rk4265

Which insert is best for a Kelly retourne to keep its shape


----------



## Julide

niveK said:


> Can anyone recommend an insert for a Jypsiere 31?
> 
> Thank you.



https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bag-inserts-list.688779/page-168#post-32317985





rk4265 said:


> Which insert is best for a Kelly retourne to keep its shape



https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bag-inserts-list.688779/page-168#post-32317985


----------



## ms_sivalley

Anybody tried the Maitai K25 insert for their retourne Kelly?  Is it structured enough?  TIA!


----------



## lala28

DIY Insert organizer for Kelly 20cm:

I don’t think there’s a ready made insert for the Kelly 20cm (and it’s debatable whether this cute baby really needs an insert) so I decided to try my hand at making my own version of a teeny tiny fourbi-like organizer.  Wonderful tpfer hotshot is the source of my inspiration... [emoji173]️






-Dimensions of K20 sellier insert: 6.5”L x 4”W x 4.5”T
-4 internal side pockets (2 smaller slip pockets, 1 long slip pocket, 1 long pocket with elasticized closure).  
-1 external long slip pocket
-reversible so I can change the orientation of the pockets (in versus out)

I recycled one of my H 90 silk scarves for this project and ended up having a lot of material leftover. This really turned out to be a labor of love and madness because it took me a ridiculously long time to finish mostly because I wasn’t working from a pattern and didn’t take the time on the front end to make a muslin mock up before working with silk.  [emoji848].  

Overall, I’m content with how it turned out.  (It also fits nicely in a 25 Kelly sellier.). If I make another insert in the future, I will definitely use a sewing machine!  

Just wanted to share the specs I used in case anyone else is thinking about starting on a DIY insert project!


----------



## renet

lala28 said:


> DIY Insert organizer for Kelly 20cm:
> 
> I don’t think there’s a ready made insert for the Kelly 20cm (and it’s debatable whether this cute baby really needs an insert) so I decided to try my hand at making my own version of a teeny tiny fourbi-like organizer.  Wonderful tpfer hotshot is the source of my inspiration... [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4210079
> View attachment 4210081
> View attachment 4210082
> 
> 
> -Dimensions of K20 sellier insert: 6.5”L x 4”W x 4.5”T
> -4 internal side pockets (2 smaller slip pockets, 1 long slip pocket, 1 long pocket with elasticized closure).
> -1 external long slip pocket
> -reversible so I can change the orientation of the pockets (in versus out)
> 
> I recycled one of my H 90 silk scarves for this project and ended up having a lot of material leftover. This really turned out to be a labor of love and madness because it took me a ridiculously long time to finish mostly because I wasn’t working from a pattern and didn’t take the time on the front end to make a muslin mock up before working with silk.  [emoji848].
> 
> Overall, I’m content with how it turned out.  (It also fits nicely in a 25 Kelly sellier.). If I make another insert in the future, I will definitely use a sewing machine!
> 
> Just wanted to share the specs I used in case anyone else is thinking about starting on a DIY insert project!



Beyond words to describe! Thanks for sharing such a wonderful diy bag insert! [emoji4] Unfortunately, I am terrible in sewing! [emoji23]


----------



## Love Of My Life

lala28 said:


> DIY Insert organizer for Kelly 20cm:
> 
> I don’t think there’s a ready made insert for the Kelly 20cm (and it’s debatable whether this cute baby really needs an insert) so I decided to try my hand at making my own version of a teeny tiny fourbi-like organizer.  Wonderful tpfer hotshot is the source of my inspiration... [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4210079
> View attachment 4210081
> View attachment 4210082
> 
> 
> -Dimensions of K20 sellier insert: 6.5”L x 4”W x 4.5”T
> -4 internal side pockets (2 smaller slip pockets, 1 long slip pocket, 1 long pocket with elasticized closure).
> -1 external long slip pocket
> -reversible so I can change the orientation of the pockets (in versus out)
> 
> I recycled one of my H 90 silk scarves for this project and ended up having a lot of material leftover. This really turned out to be a labor of love and madness because it took me a ridiculously long time to finish mostly because I wasn’t working from a pattern and didn’t take the time on the front end to make a muslin mock up before working with silk.  [emoji848].
> 
> Overall, I’m content with how it turned out.  (It also fits nicely in a 25 Kelly sellier.). If I make another insert in the future, I will definitely use a sewing machine!
> 
> Just wanted to share the specs I used in case anyone else is thinking about starting on a DIY insert project!



It looks incredible.. lala, you are an inspiration to us all & thanks for showing your beautiful handwork!!
Well done


----------



## Genie27

lala28 said:


> DIY Insert organizer for Kelly 20cm:
> 
> I don’t think there’s a ready made insert for the Kelly 20cm (and it’s debatable whether this cute baby really needs an insert) so I decided to try my hand at making my own version of a teeny tiny fourbi-like organizer.  Wonderful tpfer hotshot is the source of my inspiration... [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4210079
> View attachment 4210081
> View attachment 4210082
> 
> 
> -Dimensions of K20 sellier insert: 6.5”L x 4”W x 4.5”T
> -4 internal side pockets (2 smaller slip pockets, 1 long slip pocket, 1 long pocket with elasticized closure).
> -1 external long slip pocket
> -reversible so I can change the orientation of the pockets (in versus out)
> 
> I recycled one of my H 90 silk scarves for this project and ended up having a lot of material leftover. This really turned out to be a labor of love and madness because it took me a ridiculously long time to finish mostly because I wasn’t working from a pattern and didn’t take the time on the front end to make a muslin mock up before working with silk.  [emoji848].
> 
> Overall, I’m content with how it turned out.  (It also fits nicely in a 25 Kelly sellier.). If I make another insert in the future, I will definitely use a sewing machine!
> 
> Just wanted to share the specs I used in case anyone else is thinking about starting on a DIY insert project!


Oh wow, this is beautiful and right up my alley! Between you and @hotshot - I would love more details as I have a scarf that I've been mulling over to make an insert for my pico. How did you make it reversible? I would be hand-sewing, and if I can figure out a way to keep my rolled edges that may be nice.


----------



## Grande Latte

lala28 said:


> DIY Insert organizer for Kelly 20cm:
> 
> I don’t think there’s a ready made insert for the Kelly 20cm (and it’s debatable whether this cute baby really needs an insert) so I decided to try my hand at making my own version of a teeny tiny fourbi-like organizer.  Wonderful tpfer hotshot is the source of my inspiration... [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 4210079
> View attachment 4210081
> View attachment 4210082
> 
> 
> -Dimensions of K20 sellier insert: 6.5”L x 4”W x 4.5”T
> -4 internal side pockets (2 smaller slip pockets, 1 long slip pocket, 1 long pocket with elasticized closure).
> -1 external long slip pocket
> -reversible so I can change the orientation of the pockets (in versus out)
> 
> I recycled one of my H 90 silk scarves for this project and ended up having a lot of material leftover. This really turned out to be a labor of love and madness because it took me a ridiculously long time to finish mostly because I wasn’t working from a pattern and didn’t take the time on the front end to make a muslin mock up before working with silk.  [emoji848].
> 
> Overall, I’m content with how it turned out.  (It also fits nicely in a 25 Kelly sellier.). If I make another insert in the future, I will definitely use a sewing machine!
> 
> Just wanted to share the specs I used in case anyone else is thinking about starting on a DIY insert project!




Incredible. I think Hermes and other high end designers really bring out the best artists in all of us. 

It must make you happy to open your bag and see this beautiful insert every single time. 

I still can’t believe you recycled an H scarf!


----------



## lala28

Genie27 said:


> Oh wow, this is beautiful and right up my alley! Between you and @hotshot - I would love more details as I have a scarf that I've been mulling over to make an insert for my pico. How did you make it reversible? I would be hand-sewing, and if I can figure out a way to keep my rolled edges that may be nice.



I laid out the scarf to the size I wanted and then folded it in half so that the backsides of the pattern were facing each other and the front sides of the pattern were facing out (visible).  Initially, the silk makes the fabric a bit slippery and hard to hold a shape, but as you begin to sew together both sheets of the fabric to create seams along the sides, it starts to hold shape.  If the front side of the scarf pattern is facing out/up on both the external and internal “walls” of the insert, then you will be able to turn the insert inside out (reversible).  I created a removable rectangle shaped base piece similar to the Chameleon inserts that I can pop into the bottom for added structure.  Because I can pop out this flat base piece, I can easily turn the insert inside out so that the 4 pockets are on the inside of the insert or flip it the other way so that the 4 pockets are on the outside.  Then I just pop the base piece back in the middle.  





To give the base piece structure, I inserted a piece of plastic laminate in between the fabric.  I wanted to use something that was thin and stiff but still flexible so I ran an empty laminating pouch through my laminating machine and cut out a piece from that.  (The laminate thickness is 10 mil which is roughly the same as the plastic page marker that you snap into a ring bound day planner, but a piece of plastic folder would work as well.)




The top photo is my insert flipped so that the 4 pockets face the middle and the 1 phone pocket is on the outside.

The bottom photo is my insert flipped the other way so that the 4 pockets are on the outside and the 1 phone pocket faces the middle.

P.S.  I chose to hand sew my insert so that it would be easier to remove stitching mistakes! [emoji3]


----------



## Genie27

lala28 said:


> I laid out the scarf to the size I wanted and then folded it in half so that the backsides of the pattern were facing each other and the front sides of the pattern were facing out (visible).  Initially, the silk makes the fabric a bit slippery and hard to hold a shape, but as you begin to sew together both sheets of the fabric to create seams along the sides, it starts to hold shape.  If the front side of the scarf pattern is facing out/up on both the external and internal “walls” of the insert, then you will be able to turn the insert inside out (reversible).  I created a removable rectangle shaped base piece similar to the Chameleon inserts that I can pop into the bottom for added structure.  Because I can pop out this flat base piece, I can easily turn the insert inside out so that the 4 pockets are on the inside of the insert or flip it the other way so that the 4 pockets are on the outside.  Then I just pop the base piece back in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 4212549
> View attachment 4212550
> 
> 
> To give the base piece structure, I inserted a piece of plastic laminate in between the fabric.  I wanted to use something that was thin and stiff but still flexible so I ran an empty laminating pouch through my laminating machine and cut out a piece from that.  (The laminate thickness is 10 mil which is roughly the same as the plastic page marker that you snap into a ring bound day planner, but a piece of plastic folder would work as well.)
> 
> View attachment 4212561
> 
> 
> The top photo is my insert flipped so that the 4 pockets face the middle and the 1 phone pocket is on the outside.
> 
> The bottom photo is my insert flipped the other way so that the 4 pockets are on the outside and the 1 phone pocket faces the middle.
> 
> P.S.  I chose to hand sew my insert so that it would be easier to remove stitching mistakes! [emoji3]


Thanks! This is awesome! I'm trying to figure out an insert for my Pico18, so something squarish, compared to the one I use in my J28 - that one only works if I leave the bag unlocked and it loses it's iconic shape. 

I like the separate base idea and I know exactly how the 10mil lam would work. Did you do round corners as well?  

I realized this morning that I could use cable tie wrap strips as stiffeners on the sides - kinda like the plastic strips that give structure to some bras and corsets.  

Hmmm...another option to get max use out of the pico capacity is to just do a base and 1.5" side like a tray. In which case I will go looking for some offcut vinyl to give the sides some shape.


----------



## Hermes_lover18

Birkinitis said:


> Does anyone by chance have a discount code for the B35 7RP insert?  Many thanks!


Yes I just saw one on Mel’s unboxing video.
MIM25x7RP for 25€ off each insert.

Hoping they come out with new colours for fall!


----------



## Birkinitis

Hermes_lover18 said:


> Yes I just saw one on Mel’s unboxing video.
> MIM25x7RP for 25€ off each insert.
> 
> Hoping they come out with new colours for fall!


Ty! I love their inserts. I just received my 2nd one.  Lovely fit and well made.


----------



## Onthego

lala28 said:


> Sure!
> 
> For the Evelyne PM, I ordered an insert that was W9.5” x D2.5” x H9”.
> Her standard PM insert is W9.5” x D2.5” x H7”.
> 
> For the Evelyne GM, I ordered an insert that was W11” x D2.5” x H11”, but I probably could’ve done a half inch or one inch shorter in the height.
> Her standard GM insert is W11” x D2.5” x H8”.
> 
> My suggestion is to take a measuring tape and measure from the bottom of the Evelyne and see if you would like the insert to go as high up as the height I used.  If you would like it to be a little lower or a little higher, you can specify a height measurement and she’ll do it for you.  [emoji6]



This is brilliant. Does your PM also have outside pockets and 2 zippers? Did you show us pictures of that one or the GM. I need to order this right now.


----------



## lala28

Onthego said:


> This is brilliant. Does your PM also have outside pockets and 2 zippers? Did you show us pictures of that one or the GM. I need to order this right now.



I requested the same specs for both GM and PM inserts.  On the outside, there are 2 pockets on the front of the insert and 2 pockets on the back of the insert.  On the inside, there are 2 pockets on one side and 1 long pocket on the other side, and a zipper closure on top to keep the contents secure.  Adjacent to this zipper closure is a second zipper closure to a compartment that is the same depth as the internal compartment with the pockets.


----------



## lala28

Also,


----------



## lala28

And another view:
	

		
			
		

		
	




You can customize what pockets you’d like inside and outside, and the top zipper closure to the main internal compartment is optional.


----------



## TeeCee77

lala28 said:


> And another view:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216376
> 
> 
> You can customize what pockets you’d like inside and outside, and the top zipper closure to the main internal compartment is optional.



I just ordered another one with a top zipper for when I travel. Love these inserts.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

I’ve heard that inserts are good for keeping the structure of the bag. Does anyone know if that’s good enough or would getting a birkin pillow be a lot better?


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

.


----------



## TeeCee77

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> I’ve heard that inserts are good for keeping the structure of the bag. Does anyone know if that’s good enough or would getting a birkin pillow be a lot better?



I find that inserts that provide structure leave a line in the side of the bag after time. I prefer the bag pillow, but that’s just my experience.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

TeeCee77 said:


> I find that inserts that provide structure leave a line in the side of the bag after time. I prefer the bag pillow, but that’s just my experience.



Are there any pillows that you (or anyone on this thread) swear by? I’ve been thinking of trying leathersolute. (Anyone have a discount code from them?)


----------



## TeeCee77

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Are there any pillows that you (or anyone on this thread) swear by? I’ve been thinking of trying leathersolute. (Anyone have a discount code from them?)



BagHunter makes a pillow that I swear by, but they are ridiculous expensive and they charge and arm and leg for shipping. I only have 3 bags so I shipped them all together, which helped me swallow the shipping pill ($25). They are$65 each. But they work really well.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

TeeCee77 said:


> BagHunter makes a pillow that I swear by, but they are ridiculous expensive and they charge and arm and leg for shipping. I only have 3 bags so I shipped them all together, which helped me swallow the shipping pill ($25). They are$65 each. But they work really well.



Wow. What makes them worth/cost $65?


----------



## TeeCee77

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Wow. What makes them worth/cost $65?



The shape and firmness/softness is perfect. And I have not found anything else that is both comparable and less expensive. If I was more handy, I would make my own but that isn’t an option for me. If you find something better do share please!!


----------



## bagnut1

I like the ones from Container Store.  The medium is good for ~32-35 cm.


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

bagnut1 said:


> I like the ones from Container Store.  The medium is good for ~32-35 cm.



How do I find it? I tried putting ‘pillows’ in the search section on the container store site.


----------



## bagnut1

Here they are:
https://www.containerstore.com/s/innies-quilted-purse-shapers/d?productId=10032637&q=purse


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

bagnut1 said:


> Here they are:
> https://www.containerstore.com/s/innies-quilted-purse-shapers/d?productId=10032637&q=purse



Thank you


----------



## papertiger

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> Are there any pillows that you (or anyone on this thread) swear by? I’ve been thinking of trying leathersolute. (Anyone have a discount code from them?)



Lots more info here too if you still need it: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-to-keep-the-shape-of-your-birkin.689873/page-8#post-32310190


----------



## 2manybags

Hi everyone! I’ve been reading threads on what fits in Lindy and bag organizers. I’m looking for one for a 34 Lindy. I’ve read here about large chameleon and MaiTai. Does anyone have experience with both or any other brand and can chime in? I appreciate the help! 
 It took me forever to decide between 30 and 34 so I’d like to order an organizer so I can finally use the bag. Thank you and any pics also appreciated. 
Also if you have a 34 Lindy, please tell me you love it


----------



## bagidiotic

2manybags said:


> Hi everyone! I’ve been reading threads on what fits in Lindy and bag organizers. I’m looking for one for a 34 Lindy. I’ve read here about large chameleon and MaiTai. Does anyone have experience with both or any other brand and can chime in? I appreciate the help!
> It took me forever to decide between 30 and 34 so I’d like to order an organizer so I can finally use the bag. Thank you and any pics also appreciated.
> Also if you have a 34 Lindy, please tell me you love it


Refer to the bag insert thread 
Many reviews for your reading pleasure


----------



## FugitiveRouge

I made an insert for my Herbag Zip 39. It's a modified version of the GP 30 pattern I made earlier this year (a little narrower, wider, and taller) and posted about a few months ago. 


I didn't like the way the unlined bag was sagging without a little structure. Photos on the left show the insert. (Yay for Liberty Tana lawn. I adore that stuff.)

Photos on the right show the bag sitting upright, stuffed with the insert, and closed. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## FugitiveRouge

lala28 said:


> I recycled one of my H 90 silk scarves for this project and ended up having a lot of material leftover. This really turned out to be a labor of love and madness because it took me a ridiculously long time to finish mostly because I wasn’t working from a pattern and didn’t take the time on the front end to make a muslin mock up before working with silk.



Kenneth King, the ever-brilliant couture teacher, would have a fit. He stresses the importance of a muslin mockup "because a garment made from fashion fabric that doesn’t fit ends up being an awfully expensive muslin." I can't imagine cutting into an Hermes scarf without making at least a few tests first!


----------



## Goodfrtune

bagnut1 said:


> I like the ones from Container Store.  The medium is good for ~32-35 cm.



Thank you for the recommendation! Just ordered a bunch of them and can’t wait to get them.


----------



## suedoc

lala28 said:


> I ordered an insert for my Evelyne from WhiteFoxBags, too, and I am absolutely thrilled! One of my issues with the Evelyne has always been the concern that my purse contents could easily fall out because of the open top so I’ve never been comfortable taking it when I travel (especially going through the TSA security conveyor belt!).  On one airplane trip, my Evelyne fell over when it was under the seat in front of me and everything inside not only fell out but also rolled toward the front of the plane! Because the flight attendants wouldn’t let me crawl under the seats for every row in front of me, I wasn’t able to recover everything and lost a good pair of sunglasses.  Then I noticed WhiteFoxBags makes a bag insert for the Evelyne that has a zippered top! And, she did a custom height for my insert so now I can utilize the entire vertical capacity of my Evie.



I am so glad I saw your post about WhiteFoxBags! I ordered this insert from her Etsy shop for my PM - I made it in all black, so the details are hard to see, but it worked out great. I made the height 9.5" and added a top zipper. The insert does not add much bulk, so there is plenty of room inside.


----------



## Rouge H

That looks awesome- thanks for the photo’s. I’m going to try that for my evie’s


----------



## MsSmallHands

suedoc said:


> I am so glad I saw your post about WhiteFoxBags! I ordered this insert from her Etsy shop for my PM - I made it in all black, so the details are hard to see, but it worked out great. I made the height 9.5" and added a top zipper. The insert does not add much bulk, so there is plenty of room inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229887
> View attachment 4229888
> View attachment 4229889



How long did it take you to receive yours? Also, is the material soft? I’m wondering if it will cause pilling. Thanks!


----------



## suedoc

MsSmallHands said:


> How long did it take you to receive yours? Also, is the material soft? I’m wondering if it will cause pilling. Thanks!


It took 2.5 weeks to arrive from Russia - there was postal tracking the whole way. The material seems more like a linen (slightly stiff), but since mine is brand new I can’t comment on pilling.


----------



## lyseiki8

Here is the purse organizer for my Picotin 18 - from Sooni in Korea :


----------



## MsSmallHands

suedoc said:


> It took 2.5 weeks to arrive from Russia - there was postal tracking the whole way. The material seems more like a linen (slightly stiff), but since mine is brand new I can’t comment on pilling.



Thank you so much!! [emoji173]️


----------



## HJoo

Does anyone have a good recommendation for a insert for an HAC 40 that goes higher than the inserts made for the birkin 40. I find that when i put the inserts made for B40 in the HAC40 the bag still kind of flops over bc the insert does not go high enough. TIA!


----------



## SupaUltra_J

Second @MsSmallHands re the insert from the same Etsy seller. Love the shape and the make of her insert, except the linen fabric does feel a little rough comparing to maitai’s and 7RP and Personally I find them best suit the untreated leather like the interior of the Evelyne. Here’s mine in violet and turquoise with an extra zipper for my blue paradise Evelyne. After using it for almost 4 years finally decided to get an insert to stop my search in the black hole lol.


----------



## MsSmallHands

SupaUltra_J said:


> Second @MsSmallHands re the insert from the same Etsy seller. Love the shape and the make of her insert, except the linen fabric does feel a little rough comparing to maitai’s and 7RP and Personally I find them best suit the untreated leather like the interior of the Evelyne. Here’s mine in violet and turquoise with an extra zipper for my blue paradise Evelyne. After using it for almost 4 years finally decided to get an insert to stop my search in the black hole lol.
> 
> View attachment 4231512
> 
> View attachment 4231513



Thank you!! [emoji173]️ I love the color combo you chose. how long have you been using the insert for?


----------



## SupaUltra_J

MsSmallHands said:


> Thank you!! [emoji173]️ I love the color combo you chose. how long have you been using the insert for?



Thank you. I thought the color can easily show through the perforated H but unfortunately not quite. The insert arrived fresh from the store 2 weeks ish ago so I haven't got a chance to use it. I usually pack the Evie on trips.


----------



## julian.f

_PSA_
As it is occassionally requested on this thread, there is currently an active promo code for 7 Rue Paradis:

257RPTREAT

EUR 25 off until 1 November


----------



## Addicted to bags

.


----------



## christina86

I received an email from 7RP this morning with a discount code. I believe it's good for one week only.  New 7RP codes - ORANGE80 (80 euro off 2 or more inserts) and ORANGE30 (30 euro off one insert).


----------



## Addicted to bags

I just received a Mai Tai insert for my new Lindy 26. I found the Clemence leather too smooshy and wanted a little support. The insert is perfect for my needs.


----------



## bisousx

Does anyone know the best insert for a HAC 28?


----------



## TeeCee77

Played a little dress up with our new Iris 7RP insert! Love this color!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TeeCee77 said:


> Played a little dress up with our new Iris 7RP insert! Love this color!


Is your B a 25 in malachite? Beautiful color!


----------



## TeeCee77

Addicted to bags said:


> Is your B a 25 in malachite? Beautiful color!



It’s actually a 35, and yes malachite!


----------



## Addicted to bags

TeeCee77 said:


> It’s actually a 35, and yes malachite!


It looks so petite, lol. Nice insert color too!


----------



## TeeCee77

Addicted to bags said:


> It looks so petite, lol. Nice insert color too!



It’s funny - I often think pictures of B25 look like 35! Thank you! I love her [emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## Luv Classics

I do not recall seeing Senamon on the list...

Just received my custom insert from the Etsy seller.  Easy to work with and quite responsive.  I requested for the height to meet just under the opening to prevent wear and to keep from being soiled.  What I also like about this insert is that the interior pockets on either side do not go all the way down to the bottom which allows easier access to smaller items placed in the pockets.  Reasonably priced and seems well made.  Received in just under two weeks.  It is not as thick as my insert for my tpm which I purchased from Samorga that is quite bulky making the sides bulge a bit even when empty.  Not only do I find it bulky, it cost more than the PM insert and took seven weeks to receive.


----------



## ChanelFan29

I’m a huge fan of Senamon too!  I have had good experiences with them for my Hermès Evelyne and Louis Vuitton bags.


----------



## MotoChiq

Does anyone know if there’s a discount code for 7rp right now?


----------



## oohshinythings

MotoChiq said:


> Does anyone know if there’s a discount code for 7rp right now?


Yes I just got this in email:


----------



## rainypop

oohshinythings said:


> Yes I just got this in email:



Thank you so much. I just saw this and ordered one. [emoji1]


----------



## MotoChiq

oohshinythings said:


> Yes I just got this in email:



Thank you!


----------



## leemeiko

Keren16 said:


> The 7RP discount codes may still work through the weekend. It will for a B30 which I probably will order. Just deciding on a color for my Black B30. I tried the Mai Tai insert & have issues with the sides bulging. Became nervous because I worried the sides may permanently stretch. I have 7RPs for my Kelly's with a perfect fit. For my other Hermès bags I've been using Mai Tai inserts. My thinking is though all my H bags are special, my B & Ks are extra special & deserve an extra special insert (even if the price stings a little!). These bags are expensive



I wish I had read your post before I purchased the Mai Tai insert for my bag. The MaiTai insert created permanent marks on my brand new Kelly 28. I waited for almost a year to get this color :’(  I contacted MaiTai but they are not welling to resolve the problem. I can’t even get a refund for the ~$140 (+ shipping) purchase. According to MaiTai, “the insert’s material is so much lighter and softer than the bag's leather, and adapts to the bag's shape by crumbling/folding inwards” and they sent me the picture of the black insert. I took pictures of the pink insert I received which I can feel and see the hard corners from outside of my bag when filled with minimum amount of items.


----------



## Newbie88

leemeiko said:


> I wish I had read your post before I purchased the Mai Tai insert for my bag. The MaiTai insert created permanent marks on my brand new Kelly 28. I waited for almost a year to get this color :’(  I contacted MaiTai but they are not welling to resolve the problem. I can’t even get a refund for the ~$140 (+ shipping) purchase. According to MaiTai, “the insert’s material is so much lighter and softer than the bag's leather, and adapts to the bag's shape by crumbling/folding inwards” and they sent me the picture of the black insert. I took pictures of the pink insert I received which I can feel and see the hard corners from outside of my bag when filled with minimum amount of items.


Oh no, can you show us pics of what happened to your Kelly? I bought one for my K28 as well but it's a sellier so the leather is very stiff. Having said that, I prefer my Samorga inserts much more than the MT ones...


----------



## leemeiko

Newbie88 said:


> Oh no, can you show us pics of what happened to your Kelly? I bought one for my K28 as well but it's a sellier so the leather is very stiff. Having said that, I prefer my Samorga inserts much more than the MT ones...


I only used the insert for 2-3 days. Brand new bag, I used the bag for a week before adding the insert.


----------



## ysilv

Hi, I am new to the H club.  I recently got a Bolide 31 and love it.  I’m planning on getting an insert and have my eyes on 7rp.  Unfortunately they don’t have an insert for Bolide just yet...am wondering if the Kelly 28 insert from 7rp would fit a Bolide 31?  Does anyone have any experience?

Also, what is the difference between the 7rp Kelly Retourne insert and the Sellier insert other than the latter having one less pocket?

Thank you!


----------



## dharma

I have the MT bolide insert and it’s perfect, I highly recommend it. I also have a 7rp in 28 sellier for my kelly and it really doesn’t fit well in the bolide due to the shape difference in the bags. 
A retourne bag has a different capacity  and structure that requires a slightly larger insert even if it’s the same numerical size.


----------



## TeeCee77

leemeiko said:


> I only used the insert for 2-3 days. Brand new bag, I used the bag for a week before adding the insert.



I bet the leather might relax if you go without the insert for a couple days. I’m sooo that happened to you.


----------



## ysilv

dharma said:


> I have the MT bolide insert and it’s perfect, I highly recommend it. I also have a 7rp in 28 sellier for my kelly and it really doesn’t fit well in the bolide due to the shape difference in the bags.
> A retourne bag has a different capacity  and structure that requires a slightly larger insert even if it’s the same numerical size.


Thanks dharma! Good to know - I almost ordered the 7RP insert!


----------



## leemeiko

I was told by MaiTai that there’s nothing wrong with the insert I received. According to MaiTai, all his/her Kellys and Birkins have small bumps/dents in their side panels caused by the pressure of the interior leather pockets of these bags. She also provided the picture below. I don’t agree with MaiTai because my mom checked her vintage Kelly and she didn’t see any damages on the back of her Kelly.


----------



## jaz_o

I ordered a couple of inserts from Samorga and I found a 20% coupon code online "leolionlv".  I think it's from a YouTube influencer.


----------



## Susie Tunes

leemeiko said:


> I was told by MaiTai that there’s nothing wrong with the insert I received. According to MaiTai, all his/her Kellys and Birkins have small bumps/dents in their side panels caused by the pressure of the interior leather pockets of these bags. She also provided the picture below. I don’t agree with MaiTai because my mom checked her vintage Kelly and she didn’t see any damages on the back of her Kelly.



Sorry to read that you are having issues with your bag [emoji17]
I have a number of Mai Tai’s inserts and I find them very good.


----------



## tonkamama

I use mai tai insert for all my Kelly bags and D&C for Birkin.  They work out perfectly and I love these inserts.

So sorry to read that you aren’t happy ... Unfortunately mai tai was correct the bump you see from her picture is caused by the zipper pull inside the bag, not all bags have that but some does.... I don’t see any bumps/dents caused by the inserts on my Birkin or Kelly bags and I left all empty inserts inside to keep the bags in shape and I never “stuff” my bag so it will lose its shape over times.   Mai Tai insert is made of soft material and shouldn’t cause any dents by itself, in this case please don’t over load your bag and always empty your belongings when you go home so the leather can “rest”.  I also suggest you take it back to your home store and have the leather craftsman looks at it maybe he/she can fix it for you or give you recommendations. Good luck dear 



leemeiko said:


> I was told by MaiTai that there’s nothing wrong with the insert I received. According to MaiTai, all his/her Kellys and Birkins have small bumps/dents in their side panels caused by the pressure of the interior leather pockets of these bags. She also provided the picture below. I don’t agree with MaiTai because my mom checked her vintage Kelly and she didn’t see any damages on the back of her Kelly.





Susie Tunes said:


> Sorry to read that you are having issues with your bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a number of Mai Tai’s inserts and I find them very good.


----------



## leemeiko

TeeCee77 said:


> I bet the leather might relax if you go without the insert for a couple days. I’m sooo that happened to you.





tonkamama said:


> I use mai tai insert for all my Kelly bags and D&C for Birkin.  They work out perfectly and I love these inserts.
> 
> So sorry to read that you aren’t happy ... Unfortunately mai tai was correct the bump you see from her picture is caused by the zipper pull inside the bag, not all bags have that but some does.... I don’t see any bumps/dents caused by the inserts on my Birkin or Kelly bags and I left all empty inserts inside to keep the bags in shape and I never “stuff” my bag so it will lose its shape over times.   Mai Tai insert is made of soft material and shouldn’t cause any dents by itself, in this case please don’t over load your bag and always empty your belongings when you go home so the leather can “rest”.  I also suggest you take it back to your home store and have the leather craftsman looks at it maybe he/she can fix it for you or give you recommendations. Good luck dear



Thank you for the advice. I don't usually carry more than a car key, a card holder and an iPhone 7. I haven’t been using the insert for the past 3 days and the dents/bumps already going away. I also took the bag to a reputable leather craftsman and a nearby Hermes store. The Hermes SA thinks the insert is a little too snaggle (when the bag is closed) and stiff (the review I read before I made the purchase actually stated the opposite). The SA recommended stuffing the bag with air pillows and store it side way with some soft support under the handle. The leather craftsman was very helpful, he showed me another Kelly28 MT insert from a customer, which is softer and less structured than the one I received. I’ve attached pictures of a YouTuber’s rose insert and the pink/beige insert I got. I guess “too soft” is no longer an issue for MT inserts.


----------



## TeeCee77

leemeiko said:


> Thank you for the advice. I don't usually carry more than a car key, a card holder and an iPhone 7. I haven’t been using the insert for the past 3 days and the dents/bumps already going away. I also took the bag to a reputable leather craftsman and a nearby Hermes store. The Hermes SA thinks the insert is a little too snaggle (when the bag is closed) and stiff (the review I read before I made the purchase actually stated the opposite). The SA recommended stuffing the bag with air pillows and store it side way with some soft support under the handle. The leather craftsman was very helpful, he showed me another Kelly28 MT insert from a customer, which is softer and less structured than the one I received. I’ve attached pictures of a YouTuber’s rose insert and the pink/beige insert I got. I guess “too soft” is no longer an issue for MT inserts.



I know my MT B30 insert is much too long for use in my B. I actually use it in my B35. It’s about 1.5” longer than my 7RP. I’m sorry, but glad to hear your bag is straightening out. 3 days is hardly enough to permanently alter it. Hoping it snaps back fully.


----------



## Purse snob

jaz_o said:


> I ordered a couple of inserts from Samorga and I found a 20% coupon code online "leolionlv".  I think it's from a YouTube influencer.



I just bought with 15% coupon code... wasted


----------



## jaz_o

Purse snob said:


> I just bought with 15% coupon code... wasted



I'm sure you'll still enjoy your new inserts and you could use the code for future purchases.


----------



## jaz_o

Mel in Melbourne has a discount code for 7RP and it's "MIM30".  You get €30 off each insert with free worldwide shipping.  Offer ends on December 31st.


----------



## Onthego

TeeCee77 said:


> I know my MT B30 insert is much too long for use in my B. I actually use it in my B35. It’s about 1.5” longer than my 7RP. I’m sorry, but glad to hear your bag is straightening out. 3 days is hardly enough to permanently alter it. Hoping it snaps back fully.


Yes the MT B30 is a bit longer, but now I find the 7RP is so sturdy in width that it slightly opens the side straps (sangles) when I try to cinch them up. So I went back to the old model of MT, but i dont like the color I have and it definitely flops inward. I have so many darn inserts. I do love my MT B35 inserts very very much. Also for my K28 sellier and retourne,  I use the 7RP K28 sellier and it works perfectly for both.
Do you find that your B30 slightly opens up if you know what I mean? The bag I have is togo leather.


----------



## TeeCee77

Onthego said:


> Yes the MT B30 is a bit longer, but now I find the 7RP is so sturdy in width that it slightly opens the side straps (sangles) when I try to cinch them up. So I went back to the old model of MT, but i dont like the color I have and it definitely flops inward. I have so many darn inserts. I do love my MT B35 inserts very very much. Also for my K28 sellier and retourne,  I use the 7RP K28 sellier and it works perfectly for both.
> Do you find that your B30 slightly opens up if you know what I mean? The bag I have is togo leather.



Yes! If I use the 7RP I open the bag up almost completely so there is no pressure anywhere. If I want my bag closed tightly with the straps pulled closed, I opt for the Hermes Fourbi. It fits loosely in my B30.


----------



## ice75

Hi ladies,anyone owns 7RP insert for Kelly 25 retourne. Can it be used in Kelly 28 retourne?Is it too loose?


----------



## leemeiko

leemeiko said:


> I wish I had read your post before I purchased the Mai Tai insert for my bag. The MaiTai insert created permanent marks on my brand new Kelly 28. I waited for almost a year to get this color :’(  I contacted MaiTai but they are not welling to resolve the problem. I can’t even get a refund for the ~$140 (+ shipping) purchase. According to MaiTai, “the insert’s material is so much lighter and softer than the bag's leather, and adapts to the bag's shape by crumbling/folding inwards” and they sent me the picture of the black insert. I took pictures of the pink insert I received which I can feel and see the hard corners from outside of my bag when filled with minimum amount of items.





leemeiko said:


> I was told by MaiTai that there’s nothing wrong with the insert I received. According to MaiTai, all his/her Kellys and Birkins have small bumps/dents in their side panels caused by the pressure of the interior leather pockets of these bags. She also provided the picture below. I don’t agree with MaiTai because my mom checked her vintage Kelly and she didn’t see any damages on the back of her Kelly.





leemeiko said:


> Thank you for the advice. I don't usually carry more than a car key, a card holder and an iPhone 7. I haven’t been using the insert for the past 3 days and the dents/bumps already going away. I also took the bag to a reputable leather craftsman and a nearby Hermes store. The Hermes SA thinks the insert is a little too snaggle (when the bag is closed) and stiff (the review I read before I made the purchase actually stated the opposite). The SA recommended stuffing the bag with air pillows and store it side way with some soft support under the handle. The leather craftsman was very helpful, he showed me another Kelly28 MT insert from a customer, which is softer and less structured than the one I received. I’ve attached pictures of a YouTuber’s rose insert and the pink/beige insert I got. I guess “too soft” is no longer an issue for MT inserts.



Just got my 7RP insert and immediately compared it to the MT insert for Kelly28 retourne. Very different.


----------



## Julide

leemeiko said:


> View attachment 4288004
> View attachment 4288005
> View attachment 4288006
> View attachment 4288007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my 7RP insert and immediately compared it to the MT insert for Kelly28 retourne. Very different.



Wow! Those don't seem to be for the same bag! Have you measured the MT insert?


----------



## GoldFish8

leemeiko said:


> Thank you for the advice. I don't usually carry more than a car key, a card holder and an iPhone 7. I haven’t been using the insert for the past 3 days and the dents/bumps already going away. I also took the bag to a reputable leather craftsman and a nearby Hermes store. The Hermes SA thinks the insert is a little too snaggle (when the bag is closed) and stiff (the review I read before I made the purchase actually stated the opposite). The SA recommended stuffing the bag with air pillows and store it side way with some soft support under the handle. The leather craftsman was very helpful, he showed me another Kelly28 MT insert from a customer, which is softer and less structured than the one I received. I’ve attached pictures of a YouTuber’s rose insert and the pink/beige insert I got. I guess “too soft” is no longer an issue for MT inserts.


I just Ordered a MT insert for my b30 because i felt the D&C insert to be too stiff.  Was really hoping the MT would be softer and not fit as tight. I’m really disheartened by these pics. Anyone with a recent MT insert for B’s know how they fit lately?


----------



## TeeCee77

GoldFish8 said:


> I just Ordered a MT insert for my b30 because i felt the D&C insert to be too stiff.  Was really hoping the MT would be softer and not fit as tight. I’m really disheartened by these pics. Anyone with a recent MT insert for B’s know how they fit lately?



I find MT inserts too large for my B30 and B35.


----------



## ice75

TeeCee77 said:


> I find MT inserts too large for my B30 and B35.


I agree with TeeCee77.My MT insert is big for my B30.So I bought a 7RP insert for my B30 and find it a good fit.


----------



## ice75

leemeiko said:


> View attachment 4288004
> View attachment 4288005
> View attachment 4288006
> View attachment 4288007
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my 7RP insert and immediately compared it to the MT insert for Kelly28 retourne. Very different.


Thank you for sharing leemeiko!


----------



## QuelleFromage

GoldFish8 said:


> I just Ordered a MT insert for my b30 because i felt the D&C insert to be too stiff.  Was really hoping the MT would be softer and not fit as tight. I’m really disheartened by these pics. Anyone with a recent MT insert for B’s know how they fit lately?


I have MaiTai inserts for B35, B30, GP36, K28 retourné, and K28 sellier. They are all relatively recent and all fit perfectly.  My only issue with MT inserts is getting my drycleaner to keep their shape.
I have D&C for B35, TB26, and GP36, and the D&C inserts are not as nice but do fit well. I find the D&C leaves marks in the TB, which is Swift and soft.


----------



## GoldFish8

QuelleFromage said:


> I have MaiTai inserts for B35, B30, GP36, K28 retourné, and K28 sellier. They are all relatively recent and all fit perfectly.  My only issue with MT inserts is getting my drycleaner to keep their shape.
> I have D&C for B35, TB26, and GP36, and the D&C inserts are not as nice but do fit well. I find the D&C leaves marks in the TB, which is Swift and soft.


Thank you! What is a TB? Its early and my brain isn’t working properly  also happy holidays to you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you! What is a TB? Its early and my brain isn’t working properly  also happy holidays to you!


A Toolbox  Happy holidays!


----------



## TeeCee77

I think if you use your bags with the straps fully open and loose the MT is fine. I like mine pulled tighter and none of the side sticking out, so I find 7RP to fit my preference better, though much pricier.


----------



## EmileH

I have mai tai inserts for k28,32,35 and b30,35. I have used them for several years. I usually keep my bags closed. I have had no issues with them leaving any marks or indentations on my bags which are in a variety of leathers.


----------



## socalgirl99

Luv Classics said:


> I do not recall seeing Senamon on the list...
> 
> Just received my custom insert from the Etsy seller.  Easy to work with and quite responsive.  I requested for the height to meet just under the opening to prevent wear and to keep from being soiled.  What I also like about this insert is that the interior pockets on either side do not go all the way down to the bottom which allows easier access to smaller items placed in the pockets.  Reasonably priced and seems well made.  Received in just under two weeks.  It is not as thick as my insert for my tpm which I purchased from Samorga that is quite bulky making the sides bulge a bit even when empty.  Not only do I find it bulky, it cost more than the PM insert and took seven weeks to receive.


Could you please be more specific on who you purchased this insert from on Etsy? Thank you!


----------



## MotoChiq

Received my 7RP insert today. I’m so glad I splurged on one.


----------



## jaz_o

SenamonBagOrganizer



socalgirl99 said:


> Could you please be more specific on who you purchased this insert from on Etsy? Thank you!


----------



## Hermes_lover18

jaz_o said:


> Mel in Melbourne has a discount code for 7RP and it's "MIM30".  You get €30 off each insert with free worldwide shipping.  Offer ends on December 31st.



I thought I missed out but saw Mel’s stories it was just reactivated till tonight I think. Just ordered one!


----------



## Hermes_lover18

MotoChiq said:


> Received my 7RP insert today. I’m so glad I splurged on one.


Love it! I just bought the Iris too with Mel in Melbourne’s gift code. MIM30 and ends tonight I think. So glad I splurged too! Have had issues with Maitai as well.


----------



## OrangeGraphite

New 7RP codes:

L'Insert for B25 + L'Insert for B30 and get €80 off your order
→ Enter code *80OFFMYBIRKINS
*
Select L'Insert for B30 only and get €30 off each one in your order
→ Enter code* 30OFFMYB30*


----------



## KRZ

Has anyone tried a MaiTai insert b25 on their K28 retourne? [emoji5]


----------



## loubsandlulu

PSA: 

MaiTai has now made some adjustments to her inserts which many of us found a bit too long and would often bulge out on the sides. Here are some comparison photos I have taken with the old Birkin 30 (longer) insert versus the new and improved fit. It looks to be a few cms shorter and less wide, it even fits inside the older version. The insert now sits flush and even with the bag cinched, it does not create bulging. I am so happy that they have listened to our feedback here and honestly think it is the perfect insert now!


----------



## GoldFish8

loubsandlulu said:


> PSA:
> 
> MaiTai has now made some adjustments to her inserts which many of us found a bit too long and would often bulge out on the sides. Here are some comparison photos I have taken with the old Birkin 30 (longer) insert versus the new and improved fit. It looks to be a few cms shorter and less wide, it even fits inside the older version. The insert now sits flush and even with the bag cinched, it does not create bulging. I am so happy that they have listened to our feedback here and honestly think it is the perfect insert now!


How long ago do you think she made these improvements. I recently got a mai tai insert with the last month. Wondering if i have the old or new version.


----------



## loubsandlulu

GoldFish8 said:


> How long ago do you think she made these improvements. I recently got a mai tai insert with the last month. Wondering if i have the old or new version.



The insert was sent to me around January 11, so I’m assuming it must have been very recent.


----------



## jaz_o

loubsandlulu said:


> PSA:
> 
> MaiTai has now made some adjustments to her inserts which many of us found a bit too long and would often bulge out on the sides. Here are some comparison photos I have taken with the old Birkin 30 (longer) insert versus the new and improved fit. It looks to be a few cms shorter and less wide, it even fits inside the older version. The insert now sits flush and even with the bag cinched, it does not create bulging. I am so happy that they have listened to our feedback here and honestly think it is the perfect insert now!



Thanks for sharing! [emoji1317]


----------



## Julide

loubsandlulu said:


> PSA:
> 
> MaiTai has now made some adjustments to her inserts which many of us found a bit too long and would often bulge out on the sides. Here are some comparison photos I have taken with the old Birkin 30 (longer) insert versus the new and improved fit. It looks to be a few cms shorter and less wide, it even fits inside the older version. The insert now sits flush and even with the bag cinched, it does not create bulging. I am so happy that they have listened to our feedback here and honestly think it is the perfect insert now!


Wonderful news! Do you happen to have the new dimension? TIA!!


----------



## loubsandlulu

Julide said:


> Wonderful news! Do you happen to have the new dimension? TIA!!



Yes! Here are some approximate measurements for comparison. I measured the width from the widest middle point.

New MaiTai: 11" x 5.5"
Old Maitai: 11.5" x 5.5"


----------



## Julide

loubsandlulu said:


> Yes! Here are some approximate measurements for comparison. I measured the width from the widest middle point.
> 
> New MaiTai: 11" x 5.5"
> Old Maitai: 11.5" x 5.5"


Thank you!!


----------



## Dreaming Big

loubsandlulu said:


> PSA:
> 
> MaiTai has now made some adjustments to her inserts which many of us found a bit too long and would often bulge out on the sides. Here are some comparison photos I have taken with the old Birkin 30 (longer) insert versus the new and improved fit. It looks to be a few cms shorter and less wide, it even fits inside the older version. The insert now sits flush and even with the bag cinched, it does not create bulging. I am so happy that they have listened to our feedback here and honestly think it is the perfect insert now!



Grrrr. I ordered a 7 RP this morning after reading the last few pages complaining about the MaiTai fit!


----------



## Cherrypye

Does maitai offer any coupon code?


----------



## Sylvain

Hello,
i have a question to the 7RP insert owners. I have recently had my B35 with the insert sitting upright for a couple of days (5-7) fully strapped and noticed that when you look at the bag from the front, you see a ittle bulge which is exactly where one pointy corner of the insert sits. I may not have placed the insert perfectly in the middle of the bag, but the lining already had a faint indentation mark. I have immediately unstrapped the bag and will check whether the bulge fades over the next days, but have any of you similar experiences or problems with the insert  when the bag is closed?

TIA


----------



## TeeCee77

Sylvain said:


> Hello,
> i have a question to the 7RP insert owners. I have recently had my B35 with the insert sitting upright for a couple of days (5-7) fully strapped and noticed that when you look at the bag from the front, you see a ittle bulge which is exactly where one pointy corner of the insert sits. I may not have placed the insert perfectly in the middle of the bag, but the lining already had a faint indentation mark. I have immediately unstrapped the bag and will check whether the bulge fades over the next days, but have any of you similar experiences or problems with the insert  when the bag is closed?
> 
> TIA



I have a 7RP insert and can see how this would happen. It would probably apply too much pressure if cinched closed for a period of time. I bet the bag will relax back into shape, but I would avoid storing your bag with the insert inside if you plan to cinch it closed. This is just my thought - never actually tried. Maybe others have ?!


----------



## Summerof89

Hi all, can anyone recommend a bag insert for c24? Or is that just a bad idea due to the size of the bag? Hopefully something that will hold the structure of the bag and I don’t have to worry about the interior being rubbed or any colour transfer issues. Thanks!


----------



## diva lee

Sylvain said:


> Hello,
> i have a question to the 7RP insert owners. I have recently had my B35 with the insert sitting upright for a couple of days (5-7) fully strapped and noticed that when you look at the bag from the front, you see a ittle bulge which is exactly where one pointy corner of the insert sits. I may not have placed the insert perfectly in the middle of the bag, but the lining already had a faint indentation mark. I have immediately unstrapped the bag and will check whether the bulge fades over the next days, but have any of you similar experiences or problems with the insert  when the bag is closed?
> 
> TIA



Hi! I bought a 7RP insert several months ago but the fit wasn’t good and it caused the bag to bulge and look terribly misshapen, even when the bag was wide open / fully expanded. I returned it due to the poor fit. You’ll need to pay close attention to how much stress your insert is placing on the sides and front of your bag. I’d definitely recommend not storing the bag with the insert inside.


----------



## milycart

I am fortunate enough to be able to get 2 K25s recently - 1 in retourne and the other in sellier. While some bag inserts differentiate between retourne and sellier style, some of the sellers (especially in Asia, where I am located) do not. Can anyone share their experience on whether the bag inserts will differ greatly between the 2 styles? Thanks!


----------



## Susie Tunes

Sylvain said:


> Hello,
> i have a question to the 7RP insert owners. I have recently had my B35 with the insert sitting upright for a couple of days (5-7) fully strapped and noticed that when you look at the bag from the front, you see a ittle bulge which is exactly where one pointy corner of the insert sits. I may not have placed the insert perfectly in the middle of the bag, but the lining already had a faint indentation mark. I have immediately unstrapped the bag and will check whether the bulge fades over the next days, but have any of you similar experiences or problems with the insert  when the bag is closed?
> 
> TIA



Hi, I don’t leave my 7RP insert in my K35 when I store it - I think it’s better to just stuff the bag with air paper and lie it on it’s back. The bulge should disappear quickly though. [emoji846]


----------



## ryukafroo

Hi all, I recently purchased a Lindy 30 and have been looking for an insert, more to protect the inside than for structure.  I’m pretty happy with the one I found on amazon (vercord canvas handbag organizer).  It’s canvas and doesn’t interfere at all with the fold of the bag.   It will flop if you put things in the inside pockets of the insert but I don’t mind!
    I did purchase a vegan leather one from original club on Etsy and I do like it if you want structure.   It does bend, but the canvas one bends more. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## ryukafroo

I have found this thread so helpful, so thank you all !


----------



## MariaB

Hi Ladies!
It's my first post on the Hermes forum....and my first post on the Purseforum in a long time.

I just recently bought a Hermes bag in the color Orange. To protect the inside of the bag I'm going to buy a Samorga organizer. I want to organizer to be as close in color (best color match) to the bag as possible. 

On the Samorga website they have 3 orange colors:
Orange
Orange (Heather)
Bright Orange

Do any of you know which of these colors will be the best match? Please feel free to insert a picture


----------



## bagidiotic

MariaB said:


> Hi Ladies!
> It's my first post on the Hermes forum....and my first post on the Purseforum in a long time.
> 
> I just recently bought a Hermes bag in the color Orange. To protect the inside of the bag I'm going to buy a Samorga organizer. I want to organizer to be as close in color (best color match) to the bag as possible.
> 
> On the Samorga website they have 3 orange colors:
> Orange
> Orange (Heather)
> Bright Orange
> 
> Do any of you know which of these colors will be the best match? Please feel free to insert a picture[emoji2]


You may like to check out the bag insert thread for more pics reference


----------



## Grande Latte

I'd go orange or orange (heather). Orange (heather) would be slightly more muted than orange.


----------



## MariaB

bagidiotic said:


> You may like to check out the bag insert thread for more pics reference


Thanks, I will !!
Didn't know such a tread existed.


----------



## MariaB

Grande Latte said:


> I'd go orange or orange (heather). Orange (heather) would be slightly more muted than orange.



Thanks, I thought that might be the best match


----------



## QuelleFromage

To be clear, your bag is an Hermes bag in Orange Hermès?  Not Orange Poppy or Feu, etc.?


----------



## MariaB

QuelleFromage said:


> To be clear, your bag is an Hermes bag in Orange Hermès?  Not Orange Poppy or Feu, etc.?



 Yes, the bag is Orange.


----------



## jccf

Hi guys! I’m new to all this.. I recently got a Gold Togo GHW 35 Birkin and I’m looking to buy the best bag insert for it. I’ve been reading the comments in here and seen some of you mentioning 7RP and MaiTai inserts.. I really don’t know which one is the best.. Could you guys please tell me the differences?


----------



## HalloweenNight

jccf said:


> Hi guys! I’m new to all this.. I recently got a Gold Togo GHW 35 Birkin and I’m looking to buy the best bag insert for it. I’ve been reading the comments in here and seen some of you mentioning 7RP and MaiTai inserts.. I really don’t know which one is the best.. Could you guys please tell me the differences?



I have the same question. By the way, I like the design and material (alcantara) of 7RP.

I think the most important thing in a bag insert is it fits without leaving marks on the leather.


----------



## Julide

jccf said:


> Hi guys! I’m new to all this.. I recently got a Gold Togo GHW 35 Birkin and I’m looking to buy the best bag insert for it. I’ve been reading the comments in here and seen some of you mentioning 7RP and MaiTai inserts.. I really don’t know which one is the best.. Could you guys please tell me the differences?





HalloweenNight said:


> I have the same question. By the way, I like the design and material (alcantara) of 7RP.
> 
> I think the most important thing in a bag insert is it fits without leaving marks on the leather.



You may have to scroll back a few pages or do a search but there is loads of info about both these inserts on here


----------



## Julide

@papertiger 
Could you please add to the name of the thread what page the updated list is on?

I think many including myself are having a hard time locating it

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bag-inserts-list.688779/page-168#post-32317985

TIA!!


----------



## papertiger

Julide said:


> @papertiger
> Could you please add to the name of the thread what page the updated list is on?
> 
> I think many including myself are having a hard time locating it
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bag-inserts-list.688779/page-168#post-32317985
> 
> TIA!!


With pleasure. If someone lets me know I'll add it to the title


----------



## Julide

papertiger said:


> With pleasure. If someone lets me know I'll add it to the title


It’s on page 168. Thank you!!


----------



## papertiger

Julide said:


> It’s on page 168. Thank you!!


----------



## Julide

papertiger said:


>


Awesome!!Thank you!!


----------



## HalloweenNight

Julide said:


> You may have to scroll back a few pages or do a search but there is loads of info about both these inserts on here



I read it all before and still with the same question and doubts. I really appreciate all the valuable information TPF members share with love


----------



## Julide

HalloweenNight said:


> I read it all before and still with the same question and doubts. I really appreciate all the valuable information TPF members share with love



I meant in these pages you can find why one tPFer prefers one insert to another. Hopefully you will find a member who has a similar thought to yours. There is no one perfect insert. As I have read in this thread it is all determined on what you need in an insert and even down to the personal dimensions of your hand made bags. So there is an answer for what you have questioned in here. But there is a lot of additional information too


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

Hi everyone
Is there a current discount code for 7rp?
Mel in melbourne code doesnt work anymore unfortunately.
Looking forward for your reply [emoji4][emoji255][emoji255][emoji255] thank you


----------



## Peeps

H_LOv3_XOXO said:


> Hi everyone
> Is there a current discount code for 7rp?
> Mel in melbourne code doesnt work anymore unfortunately.
> Looking forward for your reply [emoji4][emoji255][emoji255][emoji255] thank you



Currently there is a 30 Euro discount on the 7RP Birkin 30 insert with code *30OFFMYB30 *and an 80 Euro discount if you buy both Birkin 25 and Birkin 30 inserts with code *80OFFMYBIRKINS.*
Hope that helps!


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

Peeps said:


> Currently there is a 30 Euro discount on the 7RP Birkin 30 insert with code *30OFFMYB30 *and an 80 Euro discount if you buy both Birkin 25 and Birkin 30 inserts with code *80OFFMYBIRKINS.*
> Hope that helps!



Thank you [emoji18][emoji254] I will try them now [emoji85]


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

OK, so I plead at least temporary insanity in purchasing an Hermes silk fourbi 25, but it was a good price, as these things go, with a discount for first time purchase on the reseller web site, plus it came with it’s own dustbag and box. Hermes logic, right? 

Anyway, I wanted to experiment with using the 25 in my 36 DS. And I think it works really great; this review is to show the bag with and without the 25 as well as address the question of the palladium-plated hardware scratching an iPhone screen. For the latter, I used my Xs, which got scratched over Christmas and I intend to replace through AppleCare plus—I rubbed the screen over the protruding palladium-plated snap several times and no scratches. I don’t however think I would slide valuable leather items in an outside pocket.

First: with 25 inside 36 ds
Second, 25 fourbi silk alone
Third: fourbi next to ds with no insert and nothing else inside


----------



## Summerof89

Hi has anyone experienced any colour transfer or leather damage with the samorga inserts? I’m looking at these Constance inserts in particular and would be interested in hearing feedback about any samorga inserts. 

Thanks


----------



## Julide

*Hi!!* * Adding to the list!!*


*Birkin 40*
For Organization: MaiTai 35 33.5 x 15.5 x 16, Samorga B 40. Original Club felt
For Structure:  Samorga B 40, Original Club felt

*Birkin 35*
For Organization: Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF, MaiTai 35 33.5 x 15.5 x 16, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus jumbo, PurseN M, D&C 12.5 x 6.25 x 6H, Clover Sac Emma 28, Tinatamar VIP, Samorga 35B, 7RP for B35, @luxe_byni, Custom Samorga Length: 32cm Height: 16cm Bottom depth: 16cm Top depth: 11cm
For Structure:  Purse to go Large, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', Chameleon Structured Extra Large, D&C 12.5 x 6.25 x 6H, 7RP for B35, @luxe_byni

*Birkin 30*
For Organization: Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag PM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, Med. size Baginizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Mai Tai B30 29.5 x 13.5 x 13 *(New 11 l x 5.5 W) , Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case, Samorga 30, 7RP for B30 Bottom: 26.5 cm x 14.5 cm Top: 26 cm x 10.75 cm, @luxe_byni for B35, Original Club, JN&Grace, CloverSac, 7RP HAC 32
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, D&C 10.5 (l) x 5 (h) x 5.25 (w), Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case, 7RP for B30, @luxe_byni for B35, 7RP HAC 32

*Birkin 25*
For Organization: Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer, 7RP for B25, D&C 8.5” x 4” x 5” , Fourbi 20, RP for K28, Sooni, Mai Tai B 25 22.0 x 11.0 x 11
For Structure:  D&C XS regular width organizer, 7RP for B25, D&C 8.5” x 4” x 5”, Fourbi 20,

*JPG Shoulder Birkin*
For Organization:
For Structure:

*HAC 36*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*HAC 32*
For Organization: Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN, 7RP 
For Structure:  D&C 11.5"L x 5.25"W x 6"H., 7RP

*HAC 28*
For Organization: Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
For Structure:   Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H

*Bolide 37/35*
For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon, Mai Tai B35 33.5 x 14 x 13.5
For Structure: 

*Bolide 31*
For Organization: Fouri bag SM, Mai Tai B31 28 x 12 x 13
For Structure: 

*Bolide 27*
For Organization: Purse to Go
For Structure: 

*Web II*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Marwari PM*
For Organization: D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom, Piccollage
For Structure:   D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom

*Marwari GM*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Constance:*
For Organization: Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Jypsiere 31*
For Organization: Fourbi
For Structure:
*
Jypsiere 28*
For Organization: Fourbi, Purse To Go 28, Mai Tai Kelly 28
For Structure: 

*Lindy 34*
For Organization: Fourbi GM, Purse To Go Jumbo, Mai Tai L34 32.5 x 16.5 x 13.5
For Structure:  D&C 12.5 (l) x 5.5 (w) x 5 (h)

*Lindy 30*
For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size, BABCIM 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H, D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5'', Clover Sac Emma 22, Fourbi GM, Mai Tai B30, Fourbi25, Mai Tai Birkin 30, Mai Tai Lindy 30, Original club
For Structure:  D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5'', Clover Sac Emma 22, Fourbi25, Vercord

*Lindy 26*
For Organization: Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM, Mai Tai for B25, Fourbi 25
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 37*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 40*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 35*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay PM*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Picotin TGM*
For Organization: Purseket LRG
For Structure: 

*Picotin GM*
For Organization: Purseket Med, Mai Tai 24 x 19.50 x 14.50
For Structure: 

*Picotin MM*
For Organization:VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin 20 x 16 x 12.5
For Structure:  D&C 7 (l) x 5.5 (w) x 5 (h)

*Picotin PM*
For Organization: Small Chameleon UN, Samorga, Mai Tai Picotin PM 17.5 x 12 x 12, Sooni
For Structure: 

*Victoria*
For Organization: Mai Tai 35 B, Bag A Vie
For Structure: 

*Victoria Elan*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Double Sens 45*
For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7'', Mai Tai B35, Fourbi 25, Mai Tai K35, Mai Tai Evelyne 29
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''

*Garden Party 36*
For Organization: Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H,  Purse to go extra jumbo size, Mait Tai for B35, B.A.O., Fourbi 25
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H, Chamelon Inserts Extra Large Measures 12"L x 6"W x 7"H,  Purse to go extra jumbo size,

*Garden Party 30*
For Organization: Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6, MaiTai 35, Mai Tai Birkin 30, Original Club B30, PurseN SM
For Structure: Mai Tai Birkin 30

*Garden Party TPM*
For Organization: VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)
For Structure: 

*Evelyne GM*
For Organization: Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med, Chameleon Tall and Narrow, LRG Fourbi, White Fox Bags Etsy Lala's Measurement ( 11 x 2.5 x 11) Standard ( 11 x 2.5 x 8 )
For Structure:  Chameleon Tall and Narrow

*Evelyne MM*
For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace, Fourbi 20, Mai Tai Evelyne insert 22 x 6 x 15
For Structure: 

*Evelyne PM*
For Organization: VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN, Purse To Go, Fourbi PM, PurseN M, Tintamar VIP 1, Tapp C., D&C, Nike Studio 2.0, Piccollage, White Fox Bags Etsy Lala's Measurement ( 9.5 x 2.5 x 9 ) Standard ( 9.5 x 2.5 x 7 ), Senamon Etsy
For Structure:  Purse to go Lrg, PurseN M, LV toiletry pouch 26, Tapp C., D&C 9.5'' x 2.5'' x 7''

*Evelyne TGM:*
For Organization: B.A.O.
For Structure: B.A.O.

*Evelyne TPM*
For Organization: KD Australia, LV mini pochette
For Structure:

*Plume Elan*
For Organization: Chameleon SM
For Structure: 

*Plume 28*
For Organization: Chameleon Med
For Structure: 47thHeaven 9.5"L x 3.5"W x 5.5"H or 9"L x 3"W x 5"H

*Plume 32*
For Organization: Fouri bag LG
For Structure: 

*Whitebus*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Market*
For Organization: D&C custom oval 5"
For Structure: D&C custom oval 5"

*Vespa*
For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN)
For Structure: 

*Trim 31*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Trim 35*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Trim 38:*
For Organization: Tall and Narrow Chameleon (S)
For Structure: Tall and Narrow Chameleon (S)

*Massai*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai Cut 40*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai Cut 32*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Kelly 40*
For Organization: LRG Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Kelly 35*
For Organization: SM Muji, D&C 12.5" x 4.75" x 5"H, 7RP for K35, Mai Tai B30 29.5 x 13.5 x 13 , Mai Tai K35 33.5 x 14 x 13
For Structure: D&C 12.5" x 4.75" x 5"H, 7RP for K35

*Kelly 32*
For Organization: Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H, PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi GM, Fourbi PM, for 32 sellier D&C 28 cm Kelly insert, PurseN M, Mai Tai K32 30.0 x 13 x 13, Mai Tai K28 for Sellier, @luxe_byni for K32 Sellier, B.A.O., Mai Tai Birkin 30 (S), Fourbi 25
For Structure: D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H

*Kelly 28*
For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM, Design and Decor K28, 7RP for K28 S&R, Mai Tai for B25 22.0 x 11.0 x 11, Fourbi 20, RP for B25 (Sellier), Mai Tai K28 26.5 x 10 x 13
For Structure: Design and Decor K28, 7RP for K28

*Kelly 25*
For Organization: 7RP for Kelly 25 Retourne, Tohubohu M
For Structure:  7RP for Kelly 25 Retourne, Tohubohu M

*Berline Mini*
For Organization: Chameleon SM UN
For Structure: 

*Toolbox 26*
For Organization: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H, 47thHeaven 9.5" L x 6.5" W x 5" H., Taobao, @luxe_byni
For Structure: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H, 47thHeaven 9.5" L x 6.5" W x 5" H., @luxe_byni

*Toolbox 20*
For Organization: D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H. Mai Tai Picotin MM insert, @luxe_byni, Samorga
For Structure: D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H, @luxe_byni

*SO Kelly 26*
For Organization: Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case
For Structure: D&C Oval, Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case

*SO Kelly 22*
For Organization:
For Structure: D&C Oval

*Dalvy*
For Organization: Mai Tai B31
For Structure: Mai Tai B31


*Hazlan 31*
For Organization: Mai Tai Kelly 28, flat Celine pouch, Small Fourbi, Fourbi 25
For Structure: 

*JIGE*
For Organization: Mai Tai 90 carré Single pochette organizer
For Structure: 



*To all who have contributed!! Let me know if I have missed anything or something else needs to be added to the list!*


----------



## Julide

Dear @papertiger can you add the updated list as on page 191? Many thanks you and sorry to bother you!


----------



## papertiger

Julide said:


> Dear @papertiger can you add the updated list as on page 191? Many thanks you and sorry to bother you!



Done!


----------



## Julide

papertiger said:


> Done!


Thank youthank you!!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Re: list adds— I don’t see the Double Sens 36/Fourbi silk 25 combination, reviewed just before the list update?
Maybe I just missed it in your very comperhensive list.
Or—Do you think it not advisable for the DS 36, generally?
I’d recommend for organization, and it does help the poor thing stand up—though structure wasn’t my main goal and others definitely do not like that look.
I haven’t tried the cotton/canvas Fourbi, but love the silk one.


----------



## Julide

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Re: list adds— I don’t see the Double Sens 36/Fourbi silk 25 combination, reviewed just before the list update?
> Maybe I just missed it in your very comperhensive list.
> Or—Do you think it not advisable for the DS 36, generally?
> I’d recommend for organization, and it does help the poor thing stand up—though structure wasn’t my main goal and others definitely do not like that look.
> I haven’t tried the cotton/canvas Fourbi, but love the silk one.




Thanks Jbizzzybeetie! The double sens 36 is not on the list! I will make the changes! Thank you so much for pointing this out. I don't own many of these styles so without others input I would have not known there was more than one size Off to add to the list!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Julide said:


> Thanks Jbizzzybeetie! The double sens 36 is not on the list! I will make the changes! Thank you so much for pointing this out. I don't own many of these styles so without others input I would have not known there was more than one size Off to add to the list!



Love that animated e-con! The DS36 is my only H bag so I know only it, but I think there are 3 sizes in the DS: 36, 45 and a jumbo size (forget the cm). thank you!


----------



## Julide

*Hi!!* * Added to the list!!*


*Birkin 40*
For Organization: MaiTai 35 33.5 x 15.5 x 16, Samorga B 40. Original Club felt
For Structure:  Samorga B 40, Original Club felt

*Birkin 35*
For Organization: Large Chameleon S,Medium chameleon UNstructured, Purseket Med, Purseket LRG, Bagmate, Kaleidoplace Med, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Medium Baginizer, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', JFF, MaiTai 35 33.5 x 15.5 x 16, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus jumbo, PurseN M, D&C 12.5 x 6.25 x 6H, Clover Sac Emma 28, Tinatamar VIP, Samorga 35B, 7RP for B35, @luxe_byni, Custom Samorga Length: 32cm Height: 16cm Bottom depth: 16cm Top depth: 11cm
For Structure:  Purse to go Large, Divide and Conquer 13"x 5 3/4" x 5 1/2" H, Divide and Conquer 13" x 6" x 6" H, Divide and Conquer 12"L x 6"W x 6"H, Bag in Bag, Divide and Conquer 12'' x 5.75'' x 6'', Chameleon Structured Extra Large, D&C 12.5 x 6.25 x 6H, 7RP for B35, @luxe_byni

*Birkin 30*
For Organization: Large Chameleon Structured, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Two "Business"( 26 x 19 x 8 cm), VIP 22 cm, Purseket Med, VIP Travel, Kangaroo Keeper, Bagmate Med, Kaleidoplace Med, Fouri bag PM, Fouri bag LG, Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Small Baginizer, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, Med. size Baginizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Mai Tai B30 29.5 x 13.5 x 13 *(New 11 l x 5.5 W) , Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case, Samorga 30, 7RP for B30 Bottom: 26.5 cm x 14.5 cm Top: 26 cm x 10.75 cm, @luxe_byni for B35, Original Club, JN&Grace, CloverSac, 7RP HAC 32
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 10" L, X 5" H, X 4 1/2" W, Divide and Conquer 10.5" Length x 5" Width x 5, D&C 10.5 (l) x 5 (h) x 5.25 (w), Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case, 7RP for B30, @luxe_byni for B35, 7RP HAC 32

*Birkin 25*
For Organization: Kaleidoplace SM, D&C XS regular width organizer, 7RP for B25, D&C 8.5” x 4” x 5” , Fourbi 20, RP for K28, Sooni, Mai Tai B 25 22.0 x 11.0 x 11
For Structure:  D&C XS regular width organizer, 7RP for B25, D&C 8.5” x 4” x 5”, Fourbi 20,

*JPG Shoulder Birkin*
For Organization:
For Structure:

*HAC 36*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*HAC 32*
For Organization: Kaleidoplace Med, Med Chameleon UN, 7RP
For Structure:  D&C 11.5"L x 5.25"W x 6"H., 7RP

*HAC 28*
For Organization: Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H
For Structure:   Divide and Conquer 10.25"L x 5.5"W x 5"H

*Bolide 37/35*
For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon, Mai Tai B35 33.5 x 14 x 13.5
For Structure: 

*Bolide 31*
For Organization: Fouri bag SM, Mai Tai B31 28 x 12 x 13
For Structure: 

*Bolide 27*
For Organization: Purse to Go
For Structure: 

*Web II*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Marwari PM*
For Organization: D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom, Piccollage
For Structure:   D&C extra small oval with pockets only on the inside and a rigid bottom

*Marwari GM*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Constance:*
For Organization: Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Jypsiere 31*
For Organization: Fourbi
For Structure:
*
Jypsiere 28*
For Organization: Fourbi, Purse To Go 28, Mai Tai Kelly 28
For Structure: 

*Lindy 34*
For Organization: Fourbi GM, Purse To Go Jumbo, Mai Tai L34 32.5 x 16.5 x 13.5
For Structure:  D&C 12.5 (l) x 5.5 (w) x 5 (h)

*Lindy 30*
For Organization: Large Chameleon S, Medium Chameleon UN, VIP Travel, 2 SM Chameleon (Side by side), Mimoko DIY with Marwari PM dustbag., Purse to Go Jumbo size, BABCIM 10"L x 4.5"W x 4.25"H, D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5'', Clover Sac Emma 22, Fourbi GM, Mai Tai B30, Fourbi25, Mai Tai Birkin 30, Mai Tai Lindy 30, Original club
For Structure:  D&C 10.5'' x 5'' x 5'', Clover Sac Emma 22, Fourbi25, Vercord

*Lindy 26*
For Organization: Med Chameleon UN, SM Chameleon, Fouri Bag SM, Mai Tai for B25, Fourbi 25
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 37*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 40*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay 35*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Paris Bombay PM*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Picotin TGM*
For Organization: Purseket LRG
For Structure: 

*Picotin GM*
For Organization: Purseket Med, Mai Tai 24 x 19.50 x 14.50
For Structure: 

*Picotin MM*
For Organization:VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin 20 x 16 x 12.5
For Structure:  D&C 7 (l) x 5.5 (w) x 5 (h)

*Picotin PM*
For Organization: Small Chameleon UN, Samorga, Mai Tai Picotin PM 17.5 x 12 x 12, Sooni
For Structure: 

*Victoria*
For Organization: Mai Tai 35 B, Bag A Vie
For Structure: 

*Victoria Elan*
For Organization:
For Structure: 

*Double Sens 45*
For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace, Chameleon Tall Structured Narrow, Sonia Kashuk large, Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7'', Mai Tai B35, Fourbi 25, Mai Tai K35, Mai Tai Evelyne 29
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 15'' x 4.5'' x 7''

*Double Sens 36*
For Organization: 25 fourbi
For Structure: 25 fourbi

*Garden Party 36*
For Organization: Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H,  Purse to go extra jumbo size, Mait Tai for B35, B.A.O., Fourbi 25
For Structure:  Divide and Conquer 13.5 x 6.5 x 7H, Chamelon Inserts Extra Large Measures 12"L x 6"W x 7"H,  Purse to go extra jumbo size,

*Garden Party 30*
For Organization: Kwiki insert, PurseToGo Jumbo size, Fourbi, D&C 13.5x6.5x6, MaiTai 35, Mai Tai Birkin 30, Original Club B30, PurseN SM
For Structure: Mai Tai Birkin 30

*Garden Party TPM*
For Organization: VIP One (22 x 15 x 6 cm)
For Structure: 

*Evelyne GM*
For Organization: Medium Chameleon UN, Bagmate Med, Chameleon Tall and Narrow, LRG Fourbi, White Fox Bags Etsy Lala's Measurement ( 11 x 2.5 x 11) Standard ( 11 x 2.5 x 8 )
For Structure:  Chameleon Tall and Narrow

*Evelyne MM*
For Organization: LRG Kaleidoplace, Fourbi 20, Mai Tai Evelyne insert 22 x 6 x 15
For Structure: 

*Evelyne PM*
For Organization: VIP Travel, Small Chameleon UN, Purse To Go, Fourbi PM, PurseN M, Tintamar VIP 1, Tapp C., D&C, Nike Studio 2.0, Piccollage, White Fox Bags Etsy Lala's Measurement ( 9.5 x 2.5 x 9 ) Standard ( 9.5 x 2.5 x 7 ), Senamon Etsy
For Structure:  Purse to go Lrg, PurseN M, LV toiletry pouch 26, Tapp C., D&C 9.5'' x 2.5'' x 7''

*Evelyne TGM:*
For Organization: B.A.O.
For Structure: B.A.O.

*Evelyne TPM*
For Organization: KD Australia, LV mini pochette
For Structure:

*Plume Elan*
For Organization: Chameleon SM
For Structure: 

*Plume 28*
For Organization: Chameleon Med
For Structure: 47thHeaven 9.5"L x 3.5"W x 5.5"H or 9"L x 3"W x 5"H

*Plume 32*
For Organization: Fouri bag LG
For Structure: 

*Whitebus*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Market*
For Organization: D&C custom oval 5"
For Structure: D&C custom oval 5"

*Vespa*
For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN)
For Structure: 

*Trim 31*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Trim 35*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Trim 38:*
For Organization: Tall and Narrow Chameleon (S)
For Structure: Tall and Narrow Chameleon (S)

*Massai*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai Cut 40*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Massai Cut 32*
For Organization: 
For Structure: 

*Kelly 40*
For Organization: LRG Chameleon
For Structure: 

*Kelly 35*
For Organization: SM Muji, D&C 12.5" x 4.75" x 5"H, 7RP for K35, Mai Tai B30 29.5 x 13.5 x 13 , Mai Tai K35 33.5 x 14 x 13
For Structure: D&C 12.5" x 4.75" x 5"H, 7RP for K35

*Kelly 32*
For Organization: Bagmate Med (Retourne & Sellier), Kaleidoplace Med (R), Kaleidoplace SM (S), SM Chameleon (S), Fouri bag LG, D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H, PurseNBag organizer, Pursebling purse to go pocket plus large, Fourbi GM, Fourbi PM, for 32 sellier D&C 28 cm Kelly insert, PurseN M, Mai Tai K32 30.0 x 13 x 13, Mai Tai K28 for Sellier, @luxe_byni for K32 Sellier, B.A.O., Mai Tai Birkin 30 (S), Fourbi 25
For Structure: D&C 11" x 4.25" x 5"H, D&C 10.75"L x 4.25"D x 5"H

*Kelly 28*
For Organization: SM Chameleon (UN) (Sellier), Chameleon Med (UN) (Sellier), Fourbi PM, Design and Decor K28, 7RP for K28 S&R, Mai Tai for B25 22.0 x 11.0 x 11, Fourbi 20, RP for B25 (Sellier), Mai Tai K28 26.5 x 10 x 13
For Structure: Design and Decor K28, 7RP for K28

*Kelly 25*
For Organization: 7RP for Kelly 25 Retourne, Tohubohu M
For Structure:  7RP for Kelly 25 Retourne, Tohubohu M

*Berline Mini*
For Organization: Chameleon SM UN
For Structure: 

*Toolbox 26*
For Organization: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H, 47thHeaven 9.5" L x 6.5" W x 5" H., Taobao, @luxe_byni
For Structure: D & C Toolbox insert, D&C custom toolbox insert 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H, 47thHeaven 9.5" L x 6.5" W x 5" H., @luxe_byni

*Toolbox 20*
For Organization: D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H. Mai Tai Picotin MM insert, @luxe_byni, Samorga
For Structure: D&C 10"L x 6.5"W x 5"H, @luxe_byni

*SO Kelly 26*
For Organization: Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case
For Structure: D&C Oval, Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case

*SO Kelly 22*
For Organization:
For Structure: D&C Oval

*Dalvy*
For Organization: Mai Tai B31
For Structure: Mai Tai B31


*Hazlan 31*
For Organization: Mai Tai Kelly 28, flat Celine pouch, Small Fourbi, Fourbi 25
For Structure: 

*JIGE*
For Organization: Mai Tai 90 carré Single pochette organizer
For Structure: 



*To all who have contributed!! Let me know if I have missed anything or something else needs to be added to the list!*


----------



## jaz_o

7RP has a promo until March 17th.  €25 off one insert "25OFF1" and €70 off any two inserts in any size and combo "70OFF2".


----------



## VietCatholicMom

Thank you for this thread! I’ve been on the hunt for a B30 and GP30 bag organizer. Has anyone here used the Divide and Conquer inserts? Is it heavier than the Mai Tai by comparison?


----------



## GoldFish8

VietCatholicMom said:


> Thank you for this thread! I’ve been on the hunt for a B30 and GP30 bag organizer. Has anyone here used the Divide and Conquer inserts? Is it heavier than the Mai Tai by comparison?


The divide and conquer Feels a little heavier (this is purely by feel.. haven’t actually weighed it) and it is stiffer. I much Prefer the mai tai. But the mai tai pockets don’t fit the phone properly.. so just depends if you are looking for an actual organizer or more of a protector


----------



## Lhpp.2

Hello all 
I have a k32 and b30! I’m thinking to buy a MaiTai insert in b30.. would it fit in my k32?
Thanks


----------



## EmileH

Lhpp.2 said:


> Hello all
> I have a k32 and b30! I’m thinking to buy a MaiTai insert in b30.. would it fit in my k32?
> Thanks



Hi, yes it will work. It will not be a perfect fit but it will be close enough.


----------



## Lhpp.2

EmileH said:


> Hi, yes it will work. It will not be a perfect fit but it will be close enough.



Thanks for your response


----------



## etoile de mer

VietCatholicMom said:


> Thank you for this thread! I’ve been on the hunt for a B30 and GP30 bag organizer. Has anyone here used the Divide and Conquer inserts? Is it heavier than the Mai Tai by comparison?



Hello, I use a 7RP (7 Rue Paradis) B30 insert for my GP30. It fits very nicely and is beautifully made. Sorry I can't comment on either of the two you mentioned, but just thought I'd jump in with this third option. Here's a link to a loubsandlulu's very helpful post with pics comparing a MaiTai insert and a 7RP insert in a GP30.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...pdates-page-191.688779/page-175#post-32493221


----------



## ansantiago

Julide said:


> *Picotin MM*
> For Organization:VIP Travel, MaiTai Picotin 20 x 16 x 12.5
> For Structure:  D&C 7 (l) x 5.5 (w) x 5 (h)



Hello, for Picotin 22 (this is size MM right?) is the bag insert referred to above is Divide and Conquer customizable organizer? The dimensions are in inches, so its 7inches by 5.5 inches by 5 inches? Does this go all the way to the top of the bag?


----------



## Julide

ansantiago said:


> Hello, for Picotin 22 (this is size MM right?) is the bag insert referred to above is Divide and Conquer customizable organizer? The dimensions are in inches, so its 7inches by 5.5 inches by 5 inches? Does this go all the way to the top of the bag?



Hello,

I don’t know what size an MM is. I don’t own a picotin so I can’t give you dimensions. Do you own a picotin at this time? If not maybe some other tPFer can help


----------



## ansantiago

Julide said:


> Hello,
> 
> I don’t know what size an MM is. I don’t own a picotin so I can’t give you dimensions. Do you own a picotin at this time? If not maybe some other tPFer can help



Okay, thank you. Dont own one yet, but I asked my shopper to purchase for me. I will get it soon so I was thinking of ordering a bag insert ahead of time


----------



## Julide

ansantiago said:


> Okay, thank you. Dont own one yet, but I asked my shopper to purchase for me. I will get it soon so I was thinking of ordering a bag insert ahead of time


Of course that makes sense. I’m sorry I don’t know what the dimensions are. But maybe someone will chime in so you can order one before your bag comes in!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Hi all,
I’ve a question regarding an insert for B30. I have a Mai Tai and whilst the size was perfect for the B35 my B30 one is just slightly longer than I would like. I also would prefer no structure at all. Maybe weird but I love the feel of a slightly squidgy B!! 
As my B30 is swift and has a swift lining it is more delicate than the usual chèvre so I worry a little about using nothing at all.
In an ideal world I’d like something that just lines the bag without any structure and isn’t so wide that it tends to push the sides out.
I think possibly the Fourbi 25 would do it but it does hurt a bit the price for what it is! Anyone who uses one can you give me your opinion please? Or if anyone knows of a good alternative that would be great too! I’ve found a similar style on Etsy but it’s so similar it feels a bit like buying a fake Fourbi so I’m hesitant about that but not sure if I’m just being silly?!
https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/621148606/medium-canvas-bag-organizer?ref=hp_rv


----------



## jaz_o

ansantiago said:


> Hello, for Picotin 22 (this is size MM right?) is the bag insert referred to above is Divide and Conquer customizable organizer? The dimensions are in inches, so its 7inches by 5.5 inches by 5 inches? Does this go all the way to the top of the bag?



Picotin MM is 22cm. [emoji4]


----------



## ansantiago

jaz_o said:


> Picotin MM is 22cm. [emoji4]



Thank you! Would you know the correct size of the purse organizer for Picotin MM?


----------



## jaz_o

ansantiago said:


> Thank you! Would you know the correct size of the purse organizer for Picotin MM?



Sorry, I've never used that brand before.  Mai Tai and Samorga makes great inserts if you want to consider them.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I hate to ask @Julide  -  but could we split the list into Kelly retourné and sellier? I still can't find an insert for my sellier K25s (I'm not a big fan of 7RP due to the alcantara, and the price). MaiTai's 25 is made to fit retourné and is too big.


----------



## EmileH

QuelleFromage said:


> I hate to ask @Julide  -  but could we split the list into Kelly retourné and sellier? I still can't find an insert for my sellier K25s (I'm not a big fan of 7RP due to the alcantara, and the price). MaiTai's 25 is made to fit retourné and is too big.



Have you considered the bag liner that maitai is selling just for the bottom of the bag? I am not a small bag person. I just turned down a k25 sellier. I don’t see how an organizer and my stuff would fit into a 25 sellier. The organizer would take up the whole bag.


----------



## QuelleFromage

EmileH said:


> Have you considered the bag liner that maitai is selling just for the bottom of the bag? I am not a small bag person. I just turned down a k25 sellier. I don’t see how an organizer and my stuff would fit into a 25 sellier. The organizer would take up the whole bag.


I haven't seen that option except for Kelly Pochette!
I never thought I was a small bag person til the Evelyne TPM came along. Since the K25 fits quite a bit more it seems roomy to me! But it is not a bag for a day when you need a water bottle, an umbrella, or a wrap


----------



## EmileH

QuelleFromage said:


> I haven't seen that option except for Kelly Pochette!
> I never thought I was a small bag person til the Evelyne TPM came along. Since the K25 fits quite a bit more it seems roomy to me! But it is not a bag for a day when you need a water bottle, an umbrella, or a wrap



Haha it’s all relative right? My store found me a 28 sellier instead so I just bought the 28s and 32s inserts from mai tai’s site. I think the liners for just the bottom of the bag are new and she sells one for the 25 sellier. I had not noticed them before.


----------



## tonkamama

QuelleFromage said:


> I hate to ask @Julide  -  but could we split the list into Kelly retourné and sellier? I still can't find an insert for my sellier K25s (I'm not a big fan of 7RP due to the alcantara, and the price). MaiTai's 25 is made to fit retourné and is too big.


Dear QF, I am also struggling to find a perfect insert for my K25 Sellier.  MaiTai version is a bit too tall for the K25 Sellier style.  I am thinking of getting a 7RP, but read your comment regarding the material.... why you did not like the alcantara?


----------



## QuelleFromage

EmileH said:


> Haha it’s all relative right? My store found me a 28 sellier instead so I just bought the 28s and 32s inserts from mai tai’s site. I think the liners for just the bottom of the bag are new and she sells one for the 25 sellier. I had not noticed them before.


I can't find them...any chance you have a link? Although, I use inserts primarily in case something spills (makeup, or heaven forbid a pen!). 



tonkamama said:


> Dear QF, I am also struggling to find a perfect insert for my K25 Sellier.  MaiTai version is a bit too tall for the K25 Sellier style.  I am thinking of getting a 7RP, but read your comment regarding the material.... why you did not like the alcantara?


I know everyone loves 7RP but they're too fuzzy for me. I also totally don't get the price. I'll go troll Etsy and see what I find and report back!


----------



## EmileH

QuelleFromage said:


> I can't find them...any chance you have a link? Although, I use inserts primarily in case something spills (makeup, or heaven forbid a pen!).
> 
> 
> I know everyone loves 7RP but they're too fuzzy for me. I also totally don't get the price. I'll go troll Etsy and see what I find and report back!



Here you go:
https://maitaicollection.com/collections/bag-inserts/products/kelly-liner-32?variant=8171794825271


----------



## QuelleFromage

EmileH said:


> Here you go:
> https://maitaicollection.com/collections/bag-inserts/products/kelly-liner-32?variant=8171794825271


Thank you!!


----------



## Julide

QuelleFromage said:


> I hate to ask @Julide  -  but could we split the list into Kelly retourné and sellier? I still can't find an insert for my sellier K25s (I'm not a big fan of 7RP due to the alcantara, and the price). MaiTai's 25 is made to fit retourné and is too big.


Hi QuelleFromage
Great idea! Here is what I have done so far, if someone who contributed did mention if it was for a sellier or a retourne, I did make a note in parentheses. I am busy right not so I can’t rework the list at the moment but if there is anyone who did mention which style I have made a note. I think it’s a great idea, for Kelly’s and bolides! I just won’t be able to it immediately

But if anyone wants to share more info about the sellier or retourne versions of bolides and kellys ( am I missing another model?) it would be greatly appreciated to add to the list! I will change those styles to have them listed separately. Thank you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Anyone ever found an insert for a 40 cm HAC? I figure it's worth asking.....


----------



## FreddieMac

QuelleFromage said:


> Anyone ever found an insert for a 40 cm HAC? I figure it's worth asking.....



Although it doesn’t serve the traditional ‘fit the bag’ use of an inset, I bought a Mai Tai insert for Pictotin 22 to use in my HAC40.

Naturally this doesn’t fit at all smugly in the bag and moves around, it at least gives me somewhere to store my SLG’s, keys and the like in an organised manner whilst leaving some space either side for larger items.

Oh to have a HAC with a pocket or two!!!

*edited to add* the insert fits the depth of the bag pretty well, so can only move along laterally, if at all. My original thinking was if it worked I could order a second and they could sit side-by-side and fill the bag fairly well.


----------



## jaz_o

7RP discount codes:

PurseBop30, PurseBop70, or PurseBop100 depending on if you are purchasing one, two or three inserts at checkout.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I'm looking for a Garden Party PM (36) insert that has an iPad Pro/small laptop pocket....figured it was worth asking. I have learned the hard way that MaiTai inserts do not want heavy tech items in them and I don't want my iPad falling around in my bag


----------



## boyslikebagstoo

hello, not sure if anyone has seen this but I purchased this bag organiser from amazon and its gorgeous, lovely canvas and very light weight and squishy. I suppose it is a dupe for the Hèrmes Fourbi. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07CRLTRKN/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## ryukafroo

Harryste said:


> hello, not sure if anyone has seen this but I purchased this bag organiser from amazon and its gorgeous, lovely canvas and very light weight and squishy. I suppose it is a dupe for the Hèrmes Fourbi.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07CRLTRKN/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1



Yes!   I bought that (from amazon also but under Vercird?, but looks exactly the same) for my Lindy 30 and it works great!!

I also purchased something similar in cotton fabric from Senamon on Etsy but is slightly more stiff than the Vercord one.   I find it great for the toolbox as a way to protect inside the bag.  I can post pictures if anyone interested!


----------



## EmileH

I just purchased the mai tai 28 sellier and 32 sellier inserts. They fit both of my bags perfectly. I’m very happy with them.


----------



## Senbei

I recently purchased a Divide and Conquer insert for my Toolbox 26. While it works as advertised (thanks for the extensive list of inserts!), I am underwhelmed by it. I really like the soft linen of the MaiTai inserts. Does anyone know if any of those or any other brand of inserts would fit the Toolbox 26? TIA


----------



## Julide

Senbei said:


> I recently purchased a Divide and Conquer insert for my Toolbox 26. While it works as advertised (thanks for the extensive list of inserts!), I am underwhelmed by it. I really like the soft linen of the MaiTai inserts. Does anyone know if any of those or any other brand of inserts would fit the Toolbox 26? TIA


I looked up the list and it seems the smaller picotin insert fits the smaller toolbox? So I am guessing that getting the larger mai tai picotin insert should work for a larger toolbox there are no dimensions but maybe they are listed in here some where...

https://maitaicollection.com/collec...cotin-insert-18-22-and-26?variant=34920278605


Adding: the dimensions for the mai tai inserts for picotin sizes are listed on page 191.


----------



## Senbei

Julide said:


> I looked up the list and it seems the smaller picotin insert fits the smaller toolbox? So I am guessing that getting the larger mai tai picotin insert should work for a larger toolbox there are no dimensions but maybe they are listed in here some where...
> 
> https://maitaicollection.com/collec...cotin-insert-18-22-and-26?variant=34920278605
> 
> 
> Adding: the dimensions for the mai tai inserts for picotin sizes are listed on page 191.



Thank you so much! After conversion it looks like Picotin MM should fit. 

(It took me a while to find the list since I’m using mobile app and the page numbers are totally different. )


----------



## Julide

Senbei said:


> Thank you so much! After conversion it looks like Picotin MM should fit.
> 
> (It took me a while to find the list since I’m using mobile app and the page numbers are totally different. )


So sorry, I should have included the link for the list tooBut I am so happy to hear that you have found the right size!


----------



## Alliiccee

I have a question — reading the past few pages, it seems most people like the MaiTai ones? I was looking at 7RueP but it is SO pricey. I use a Samorga on my Chanel Deauville and I feel like it’s too thick and rough. Would you say MaiTai would be a better alternative as the price point is much better?


----------



## loubsandlulu

Alliiccee said:


> I have a question — reading the past few pages, it seems most people like the MaiTai ones? I was looking at 7RueP but it is SO pricey. I use a Samorga on my Chanel Deauville and I feel like it’s too thick and rough. Would you say MaiTai would be a better alternative as the price point is much better?



Yes, I love my MaiTai inserts. I have used Samorga, 7RP, and MaiTai. I find MaiTai to be the perfect balance between quality and price. Samorga inserts are too thick and left imprints on my bags. 7RP is nice, but too expensive for what it is. MaiTai is lightweight, fits nicely, and the price is much more reasonable.


----------



## R1S4

So unhappy with Samorga, I wouldn’t recommend them, their turn around time is so long and they won’t offer a refund despite the item is faulty. It’s so disappointing given how expensive they are too.


----------



## daffodilz

has anyone used mai tai or samorga inserts for bolide 27? based on reviews i read here, im concerned samorga will leave dents on my bolide as the leather is swift


----------



## QuelleFromage

daffodilz said:


> has anyone used mai tai or samorga inserts for bolide 27? based on reviews i read here, im concerned samorga will leave dents on my bolide as the leather is swift


I would only use soft inserts on a swift bag unles you are very attentive to taking the insert out. If I left a hard insert in my swift toolbox, it would leave a mark.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Alliiccee said:


> I have a question — reading the past few pages, it seems most people like the MaiTai ones? I was looking at 7RueP but it is SO pricey. I use a Samorga on my Chanel Deauville and I feel like it’s too thick and rough. Would you say MaiTai would be a better alternative as the price point is much better?


MaiTai will be the softest of these, so will not add much structure. Her inserts are linen, where 7RP is alcantara and most others are felt, nylon, or canvas. I prefer MaiTai inserts. I am confident they will not indent my bags. Any insert with external pockets is an absolute no to me. 7RP is too expensive for me personally...as I have said, I don’t want to cry if the insert gets a stain or makeup spills....


----------



## happy_hippo

Harryste said:


> hello, not sure if anyone has seen this but I purchased this bag organiser from amazon and its gorgeous, lovely canvas and very light weight and squishy. I suppose it is a dupe for the Hèrmes Fourbi.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07CRLTRKN/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1


I wonder if this would work for the Hermes Garden Party 36?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Review: I bought Original Club inserts for the Birkin 40 and 35. They purport to have laptop/tablet slots, which turn out only to fit mini tablets. The B35 insert is about an inch and a half too short and pretty useless. The B40 is ok. Overall I’d say stay away.


----------



## loves

Can someone help me with any suggestions on an insert for the city backpack 30?  I don't use inserts at all and am a complete insert newbie. Thank you so much!


----------



## handbagjunkie00

TeeCee77 said:


> Yes, I have the same insert. I had mine made so there were no exterior pockets and 4 smaller inside pockets. I don’t carry a lot, and I tested with my phone in the pocket and it did not fall forward. Obviously has to take my phone out for the picture but here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194572



Hi! I know your post is from a while ago, but are you willing to share the dimensions of your custom organizer? How did you request no zippered pocket? Also, which size Evelyne did you order it for? Thank you!


----------



## TeeCee77

handbagjunkie00 said:


> Hi! I know your post is from a while ago, but are you willing to share the dimensions of your custom organizer? How did you request no zippered pocket? Also, which size Evelyne did you order it for? Thank you!



Hello! I’m not sure of the dimensions of mine, but I can measure this week and get back to you. It fits absolutely perfectly in my Evelyne PM.  When I ordered, I just messaged the seller and requested no zippered pocket and 2 side pockets on either side instead of one large pocket on each side. She is responsive and great to work with. Here is the Etsy listing: 

https://www.etsy.com/listing/265708...-hermes-pm-hand?ref=shop_home_active_49&frs=1


----------



## handbagjunkie00

TeeCee77 said:


> Hello! I’m not sure of the dimensions of mine, but I can measure this week and get back to you. It fits absolutely perfectly in my Evelyne PM.  When I ordered, I just messaged the seller and requested no zippered pocket and 2 side pockets on either side instead of one large pocket on each side. She is responsive and great to work with. Here is the Etsy listing:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/265708...-hermes-pm-hand?ref=shop_home_active_49&frs=1



Thank you so much for your reply. Please let me know the measurements this week. I really appreciate your help!


----------



## totesmcgoats

Kind of irritated with myself for not checking here first, but I bought an organizer from Divide and Conquer on Etsy for my B35 and it is too small. Like, 2-3 inches in both directions.


----------



## foxyqt

My all-time favorite inserts for both structure + organization are Samorga! I have one for each of my Birkins, Kelly & Picotin and they are really great. Highly recommended!


----------



## QuelleFromage

totesmcgoats said:


> Kind of irritated with myself for not checking here first, but I bought an organizer from Divide and Conquer on Etsy for my B35 and it is too small. Like, 2-3 inches in both directions.


That's strange, I would return to her. In my experience she knows her measurements quite well -m possibly she sent you a B30 insert?


----------



## totesmcgoats

QuelleFromage said:


> That's strange, I would return to her. In my experience she knows her measurements quite well -m possibly she sent you a B30 insert?



I’ve got an email in to her, but that’s what I assume. The little card that came with it says 35. Will report back.


----------



## tonkamama

totesmcgoats said:


> Kind of irritated with myself for not checking here first, but I bought an organizer from Divide and Conquer on Etsy for my B35 and it is too small. Like, 2-3 inches in both directions.


.

The measurement of the insert should be based on when Birkin sides tugged in (not batwing) to avoid indentation on the sides, hence slightly shorter.  All mine are fit perfectly.  HTH.


----------



## totesmcgoats

tonkamama said:


> .
> 
> The measurement of the insert should be based on when Birkin sides tugged in (not batwing) to avoid indentation on the sides, hence slightly shorter.  All mine are fit perfectly.  HTH.



Correct, and when closed the insert still slides around in there


----------



## handbagjunkie00

TeeCee77 said:


> Hello! I’m not sure of the dimensions of mine, but I can measure this week and get back to you. It fits absolutely perfectly in my Evelyne PM.  When I ordered, I just messaged the seller and requested no zippered pocket and 2 side pockets on either side instead of one large pocket on each side. She is responsive and great to work with. Here is the Etsy listing:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/265708...-hermes-pm-hand?ref=shop_home_active_49&frs=1


Hope you are having a nice week. Have you been able to measure the organizer?


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Should I get a base shaper for my Togo B25 to avoid bottom sagging?
If so, which material? I want the lightest one possible.

Or do you guys know of an insert that has a rigid base and soft sides? (Mainly used to quickly move things from one bag to another).
Thank you!


----------



## GoldFish8

NOIRetMoi said:


> Should I get a base shaper for my Togo B25 to avoid bottom sagging?
> If so, which material? I want the lightest one possible.
> 
> Or do you guys know of an insert that has a rigid base and soft sides? (Mainly used to quickly move things from one bag to another).
> Thank you!


I have the 7rueparadis one that I use but it is super soft and will not prevent sagging. I was just noticing this the other day. The “divide and counquer” one on ETSY is made with a stiff bottom. I have used this one in my b30 BF .. it is really light, but it is certainly more rigid. I also have the mai tai one. It is actually a soft liner as well. But I really think for the price it is a great value! Does just what the 7RP does but at 1/4 of the price. Hope that helps!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

GoldFish8 said:


> I have the 7rueparadis one that I use but it is super soft and will not prevent sagging. I was just noticing this the other day. The “divide and counquer” one on ETSY is made with a stiff bottom. I have used this one in my b30 BF .. it is really light, but it is certainly more rigid. I also have the mai tai one. It is actually a soft liner as well. But I really think for the price it is a great value! Does just what the 7RP does but at 1/4 of the price. Hope that helps!


Thank you, Goldfish!
I’ve seen the others but not the divide and conquer. I’ll check it out!


----------



## Yoshi1296

I use a felt one from Samorga and I really love it! Pretty stiff so It helps keep its shape and the base structured.


----------



## ermottina

7rueparadis for my birkins and kellys... very soft  and well structured microfiber. For me the best on the market.


----------



## tonkamama

I love D&C and MaitTai please check out the current thread for more discussions on bag inserts.  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bag-inserts-list-new-updates-page-191.688779/page-195



NOIRetMoi said:


> Should I get a base shaper for my Togo B25 to avoid bottom sagging?
> If so, which material? I want the lightest one possible.
> 
> Or do you guys know of an insert that has a rigid base and soft sides? (Mainly used to quickly move things from one bag to another).
> Thank you!


----------



## cerespea

Ordered a k25 retourne insert from 7rp. Noticed that the insert creates a slight bulge on the leather. Wondering if there’s any cause for concern or I am overthinking it?

With insert:
Note that frontal pic of the bag is slightly bulging on the left and right. 





Without insert:
Frontal pic has two clean straight lines on the left and right.


----------



## Fabfashion

I must be blind but I didn’t see an update list of inserts on page 191??? Anyhow, I need an insert for my new B30 in swift. I have D&C for my B35s, K35 and Lindy, and MT for K32. I find MT to be too soft and the sides flop down especially when I put my iPhone or car keys inside. However, I find D&C to be too stiff. Is there an in between option that’s a little softer than D&C but still holds its shape without causing any creases in the leather?

Any do you use any insert for Constance 24?


----------



## etoile de mer

Fabfashion said:


> I must be blind but I didn’t see an update list of inserts on page 191??? Anyhow, I need an insert for my new B30 in swift. I have D&C for my B35s, K35 and Lindy, and MT for K32. I find MT to be too soft and the sides flop down especially when I put my iPhone or car keys inside. However, I find D&C to be too stiff. Is there an in between option that’s a little softer than D&C but still holds its shape without causing any creases in the leather?
> 
> Any do you use any insert for Constance 24?



Hi Fabfashion!  The updated list appears to now be on page 194, see link below. And you might find the 7 Rue Paradis insert to be a good balance between those that are too soft or too structured.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...pdates-page-191.688779/page-194#post-32931563


----------



## Fabfashion

etoile de mer said:


> Hi Fabfashion!  The updated list appears to now be on page 194, see link below. And you might find the 7 Rue Paradis insert to be a good balance between those that are too soft or too structured.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...pdates-page-191.688779/page-194#post-32931563



Hi etoile de mer!  Thanks for the link! I was scrolling up and down the pages. I'll check out the 7RP, seems many people here like it. I also noticed that the Longchamps toiletry bag is on the list for B30. I bought one a few years ago for my So Kelly but it didn't work out as I'd hoped (I think the SK bag is just too deep). Now if I could only find it and see if it'll work with my B30 before ordering another insert. The only problem I could see is that the toiletry bag has zippers on top and I'd like to keep the space open. 

I noticed that the list doesn't have any insert for a Constance. Does anyone have a suggestion on what I can use for a C24?


----------



## etoile de mer

Fabfashion said:


> Hi etoile de mer!  Thanks for the link! I was scrolling up and down the pages. I'll check out the 7RP, seems many people here like it. I also noticed that the Longchamps toiletry bag is on the list for B30. I bought one a few years ago for my So Kelly but it didn't work out as I'd hoped (I think the SK bag is just too deep). Now if I could only find it and see if it'll work with my B30 before ordering another insert. The only problem I could see is that the toiletry bag has zippers on top and I'd like to keep the space open.
> 
> I noticed that the list doesn't have any insert for a Constance. Does anyone have a suggestion on what I can use for a C24?



Happy to help!  I have the 7RP 30 Birkin insert to use in my 30 Garden Party. It's so beautifully made, I like it so much. Softly structured , so I think ideal! I've not tried the others you note, but when looking for one I felt the 7RP was best for my needs.

Sorry no ideas for you C24...hopefully someone will jump in!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Don't purchase an insert for your B30 from Jennycrafts on Amazon.  I saw good reviews of them for the GP insert in the GP thread and ordered one for the B30.  It arrived faster than Samorga insert that I ordered for the Bolide but is too wide.  Unlike the canvas inserts, the felt insert is too thick to squeeze into the bag and I don't want to stretch the leather on both sides.  I ended up using it on the GP30.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07NW536NG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I'm going to bite the bullet and get one from Mai Tai.  At least you know that it is guaranteed to work.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

I must say that the original intent of the bag insert is to enable one to move things from one bag to another with ease.  It is no longer the case if one moves from bag to bag of different sizes.  The same insert would not fit another bag so it serves more for organization purpose to find things easier.


----------



## bagnut1

chkpfbeliever said:


> I must say that the original intent of the bag insert is to enable one to move things from one bag to another with ease.  It is no longer the case if one moves from bag to bag of different sizes.  The same insert would not fit another bag so it serves more for organization purpose to find things easier.


I agree.  If I had a different organizer for every bag I wouldn't rotate because it would be too much work to change bags!

The small fourbi is my everyday organizer and I use a Prada nylon case for smaller evening/weekend bags when I carry less stuff.  "Filling out" my day bags isn't a concern so this system works for me.


----------



## Fabfashion

chkpfbeliever said:


> I must say that the original intent of the bag insert is to enable one to move things from one bag to another with ease.  It is no longer the case if one moves from bag to bag of different sizes.  The same insert would not fit another bag so it serves more for organization purpose to find things easier.


So true. And, thanks for the tip about avoiding the one from Amazon. I ended up leaving inserts in my bags especially D&C ones are great for helping my bags retain their shape. One thing good about D&C is that I can custom the sizing so I can make it snug which works great for my clemence B & L. However, my new B30 is in swift so I want something a little softer so not to cause any marks on the leather but still provide some structure. Love how MT looks but wish it’s a little stiffer. I tend to “toss” stuff into my bag so the sides need to be able to stay up.


----------



## Fabfashion

After all the research for an insert for my swift B30, I ended up using an existing Clover Sac that I got a couple years ago but didn’t use and it fits my B30 perfectly. During my search, I found this inexpensive Vercord cotton canvas insert from Amazon for my B35. I think someone mentioned it here in one of the posts. I’ve been using a D&C insert from my HAC 32 in my B35 but find it leaves too much space at the bottom. This insert is similar to the Fourbi without the price tag. The dimensions are: 11.1" x 7.1" x 4.3" (large) and weighs about 8.5 oz. The top comes right up to the interior zipper of the B but, being soft, it doesn’t interfere with it. I’m very happy with this insert and it’s less than $20. Now I can just pull it up and drop it into my Longchamps (mommy bag) on the weekend and drop it back into my B on Monday. Here are some pics. After putting in my long K wallet, Karo makeup bag, sunglasses case, 2 iPhones and car keys, there’s still room for a water bottle and other small items. There are pockets inside and outside.


----------



## tonkamama

Another fabulous insert option for the *Kelly Pochette*.  My girlfriend bought one for her swift KP.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/584662564/organizer-for-hermes-pochette?ref=shop_home_feat_3



Julide said:


> I will be adding to the list this weekend!Again many many thanks to all who have contributed!
> 
> I am adding my new insert; the Mai Tai KP with proctective cover. I have not used the insert so I have no information, but I wish she would make more of these covers for other small bags and clutches! Fantastic idea! Also I wish there was a variety of colours! It only comes in Gris. I will report back about the insert use when I can!


----------



## tlamdang08

Thanks, Ladies, I was looking for this thread a few days ago. Very helpful...


----------



## Fabfashion

tonkamama said:


> Another fabulous insert option for the *Kelly Pochette*.  My girlfriend bought one for her swift KP.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/584662564/organizer-for-hermes-pochette?ref=shop_home_feat_3



Hi tonkamama, does your friend say whether the side edges stay upright when she puts stuff inside her KP? I’m thinking of asking this vendor if they can custom one for my Constance. I wouldn’t want one that’s too soft like MT or it’ll keep collapsing when putting things inside the insert especially with how narrow each compartment is. I asked Samorga which offers Constance inserts but they were not very forthcoming.


----------



## cerespea

Does anyone have any experience with the customer service at 7rp?

I emailed them a week ago as the insert for my k25 caused my bag to bulge and I have not reply a reply from them.


----------



## tlamdang08

I have found perfect insert for Kelly sellier 25, Birkin25, hermes2002-26 ( the side close up easy )
Travelon anti-theft size S


----------



## azukitea

Ikea does bag inserts and they are perfect for K28 and K32. It also fits B30

£3.50 cant go wrong

https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/ikea-family-products/travel/knallbåge-bag-organiser-insert-felt-art-20428831/


----------



## tlamdang08

azukitea said:


> Ikea does bag inserts and they are perfect for K28 and K32. It also fits B30
> 
> £3.50 cant go wrong
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/ikea-family-products/travel/knallbåge-bag-organiser-insert-felt-art-20428831/
> View attachment 4453414
> View attachment 4453415
> View attachment 4453416
> View attachment 4453417
> View attachment 4453418


Wow beautiful, thanks for sharing the info. I will look under US site to see if they carry the same product.


----------



## Fabfashion

azukitea said:


> Ikea does bag inserts and they are perfect for K28 and K32. It also fits B30
> 
> £3.50 cant go wrong
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/ikea-family-products/travel/knallbåge-bag-organiser-insert-felt-art-20428831/





tlamdang08 said:


> Wow beautiful, thanks for sharing the info. I will look under US site to see if they carry the same product.



Thanks for sharing, azukitea! I checked Ikea website and they have them in Canada (C$5.99) and US ($4.99). Can't wait to try! (I think I'm going to need another closet for all my inserts. Lol)


----------



## tonkamama

Fabfashion said:


> Hi tonkamama, does your friend say whether the side edges stay upright when she puts stuff inside her KP? I’m thinking of asking this vendor if they can custom one for my Constance. I wouldn’t want one that’s too soft like MT or it’ll keep collapsing when putting things inside the insert especially with how narrow each compartment is. I asked Samorga which offers Constance inserts but they were not very forthcoming.


Hello dear, sorry for my late reply....the sides of the insert stay upright and it looks pretty sturdy.  Definitely helps keep the Swift bag in shape as well as providing protection and organization.


----------



## cerespea

Hi All,
I just purchased my first bag inserts for my k25 and b30. While the one for b30 fits, I find that the insert for the k25 is a tad too big. Have written to 7rp with pictures and they replied that ‘it appears that it is our regular fit’. They have given me an option of returning it. This is my first bag insert and I have not purchased from other brands. Like to seek advice on whether this insert is fine and will not cause and permanent stretching or creases.  Thank you. Pictures show with and without insert:


----------



## papertiger

azukitea said:


> Ikea does bag inserts and they are perfect for K28 and K32. It also fits B30
> 
> £3.50 cant go wrong
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/ikea-family-products/travel/knallbåge-bag-organiser-insert-felt-art-20428831/
> View attachment 4453414
> View attachment 4453415
> View attachment 4453416
> View attachment 4453417
> View attachment 4453418


I really like them too


----------



## xiaoxiao

azukitea said:


> Ikea does bag inserts and they are perfect for K28 and K32. It also fits B30
> 
> £3.50 cant go wrong
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/ikea-family-products/travel/knallbåge-bag-organiser-insert-felt-art-20428831/
> View attachment 4453414
> View attachment 4453415
> View attachment 4453416
> View attachment 4453417
> View attachment 4453418




This is awesome!!! Didn’t even realize they now make bag inserts too.  will def give it a try.


----------



## Hermes_lover18

cerespea said:


> Hi All,
> I just purchased my first bag inserts for my k25 and b30. While the one for b30 fits, I find that the insert for the k25 is a tad too big. Have written to 7rp with pictures and they replied that ‘it appears that it is our regular fit’. They have given me an option of returning it. This is my first bag insert and I have not purchased from other brands. Like to seek advice on whether this insert is fine and will not cause and permanent stretching or creases.  Thank you. Pictures show with and without insert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4456267
> View attachment 4456268
> View attachment 4456269



Can you open the bag up and show the fit too? I own 3 7rp inserts and think they are these best! No indents in mine and I've used them for at least one year. Customer service is good too! Tried Samorga again recently for another non H bag and not only did it takes 8 weeks to arrive but the customer service was so bad as well! Never again plus the felt is wayyy too thick! D&C left indents in my B35. Tried mai tai too but didn't find them structured enough for my Clemence B. Not bad but def 7Rp is worth the money to me, especially after reading all the reviews here!


----------



## cerespea

Hermes_lover18 said:


> Can you open the bag up and show the fit too? I own 3 7rp inserts and think they are these best! No indents in mine and I've used them for at least one year. Customer service is good too! Tried Samorga again recently for another non H bag and not only did it takes 8 weeks to arrive but the customer service was so bad as well! Never again plus the felt is wayyy too thick! D&C left indents in my B35. Tried mai tai too but didn't find them structured enough for my Clemence B. Not bad but def 7Rp is worth the money to me, especially after reading all the reviews here!



Thank you so much for sharing about your other inserts. I’ve read so many positive reviews about 7rp and they are the only inserts I own. 

From the pictures below, the b30 insert has some allowance (I’m able to fit a ruler between the insert and bag), such that when strapped tightly, the folds of the bag folds nicely. The k25 insert has no allowance and has a very close fit. While the close fit maximizes the amount of stuff to be carried, it causes bulges on the leather and I’m concerned about long term damage. Grateful if you could take a look and let me know if I’m over worrying.


----------



## tbbbjb

Very informative thread.  I have almost read it in its entirety, but I cannot seem to find the dimensions for the 7rp 28cm Kelly Sellier.  Could someone provide those measurements to me?

Also on the Birkin 30, do the 9 pockets include the 3 outside areas that you can slide something like a cellphone into or do those not count?  

7rp has not been very helpful at all answering my emails (they haven’t) or discussing my questions on chat (supposedly they are always available but I can never get them to answer?!), so if any of you who own these inserts could answer my questions, I would be very appreciative!  

Oh, do the 7rp inserts have a large pocket or just the smaller ones on the parameter?

Do they offer any custom add-ons like a key attachment?

Has anyone had any quality issues with time and use? (Like shedding, fading, color transfer to your handbag, etc)

Finally, I am curious as to what the consensus is as in match your handbag or do a pop of color?  I would love a hot pink or red but apparently those were discontinued or special promotion only.  It looks like they are currently offering patterns as special promotions.  I wish they would bring back fun solid colors!

Thank you so much!


----------



## akakai

After reading this thread I ordered the mai tai insert for b30 and just received yesterday. It's a soft fabric insert with some structure, not enough to shape the bag if the bag already lost shape. Since b30 maintains its structure pretty well I didn't want to get a super structured insert. It's very well made and fits inside the bag without covering the zipper. So far I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## cerespea

tbbbjb said:


> Very informative thread.  I have almost read it in its entirety, but I cannot seem to find the dimensions for the 7rp 28cm Kelly Sellier.  Could someone provide those measurements to me?
> 
> Also on the Birkin 30, do the 9 pockets include the 3 outside areas that you can slide something like a cellphone into or do those not count?
> 
> 7rp has not been very helpful at all answering my emails (they haven’t) or discussing my questions on chat (supposedly they are always available but I can never get them to answer?!), so if any of you who own these inserts could answer my questions, I would be very appreciative!
> 
> Oh, do the 7rp inserts have a large pocket or just the smaller ones on the parameter?
> 
> Do they offer any custom add-ons like a key attachment?
> 
> Has anyone had any quality issues with time and use? (Like shedding, fading, color transfer to your handbag, etc)
> 
> Finally, I am curious as to what the consensus is as in match your handbag or do a pop of color?  I would love a hot pink or red but apparently those were discontinued or special promotion only.  It looks like they are currently offering patterns as special promotions.  I wish they would bring back fun solid colors!
> 
> Thank you so much!



The 9 pockets are on the inside.


----------



## tbbbjb

cerespea said:


> The 9 pockets are on the inside.


Thanks dear!


----------



## beautiful_life

akakai said:


> After reading this thread I ordered the mai tai insert for b30 and just received yesterday. It's a soft fabric insert with some structure, not enough to shape the bag if the bag already lost shape. Since b30 maintains its structure pretty well I didn't want to get a super structured insert. It's very well made and fits inside the bag without covering the zipper. So far I'm pretty happy with it.


Very pretty! It goes well with your B!


----------



## beautiful_life

Hi all,

I want to order 7RP for my new B30 clemence in order to keep in shape and clean. However, my only concern after reading all the thread is that the insert will make bump from the outside when it's closed and I would need always leave the bag open because the insert push the side part out. Do you feel comfortable to use the bag closed with the insert? Can someone who use 7RP for B30 clemence  please let me know if this could be an issue for ‘clemence’ B30?

BTW, what is the height of the 7RP B30 insert? I only know that it is W 26.5cmx D 14.5cm on the bottom and W 26cmx D 10.75cm on the top. 


Also I want to order a Maiti for my K28S Epsom only to use it as a liner since it's pretty rigid, and Maita replied me that the new measurement is W 22.3 cm x H 10 cm  x D 10.5 cm. If someone use size K28S Maitai I would like to ask you if it fits well in 'epsom' K28S.

Thanks!


----------



## Toronto24

I am just so disappointed at myself for not reading through these threads earlier. I ordered three samorga inserts for my K32 and two B30s. The quality of the inserts is good however I am SO disappointed in the colours. They are NOT as described on their website. I reached out to them to see how they could help resolve this. Their proposed options were: 1.  they could offer me 50% off another order- I would still have to pay for shipping, and I could not return my other order 2. I could pay return shipping and return my order (which I had also paid shipping for). So basically it’s win win for them, who cares about the customer? Absolutely worst customer service ever. I’ve paid through PayPal so will look at their protection policies but I am just livid that they wouldn’t accept that the colour they sent is so completely different from the colour pictured online.


----------



## beautiful_life

Anyone own Samorga for Kelly 28 Sellier? How is the fit?


----------



## Fabfashion

tonkamama said:


> Hello dear, sorry for my late reply....the sides of the insert stay upright and it looks pretty sturdy.  Definitely helps keep the Swift bag in shape as well as providing protection and organization.


Thank you for letting me know, tonkamama. Sorry I've been away myself. I'll definitely check out this vendor.


----------



## xy9794

Toronto24 said:


> I am just so disappointed at myself for not reading through these threads earlier. I ordered three samorga inserts for my K32 and two B30s. The quality of the inserts is good however I am SO disappointed in the colours. They are NOT as described on their website. I reached out to them to see how they could help resolve this. Their proposed options were: 1.  they could offer me 50% off another order- I would still have to pay for shipping, and I could not return my other order 2. I could pay return shipping and return my order (which I had also paid shipping for). So basically it’s win win for them, who cares about the customer? Absolutely worst customer service ever. I’ve paid through PayPal so will look at their protection policies but I am just livid that they wouldn’t accept that the colour they sent is so completely different from the colour pictured online.



I also had a bad experience with Samorga. My non-customized order went smoothly and they were very friendly to begin with, but when I requested a custom insert (providing specific details and giving multiple drawings), things fell apart. The order was still made incorrectly and they got defensive, even after I re-sent our email conversations of my requests and their response agreeing to do it.

Sorry about your ordeal. They have terrible customer service indeed.


----------



## Hermes_lover18

Sorry for my delayed reply I haven't logged in for awhile. On my b35 and b30 I have some allowance like your pic but not as much. When I strap both bags up (which I rarely do) I didnt see any bulges.

I did find however on my K28 retourne and k25 sellier the fit to be alot closer like yours. I def can't fit a ruler inbetween. However when strapped I didn't see any bulges either. Maybe email 7rp the pic where it bulges? I hope that helped? 




cerespea said:


> Thank you so much for sharing about your other inserts. I’ve read so many positive reviews about 7rp and they are the only inserts I own.
> 
> From the pictures below, the b30 insert has some allowance (I’m able to fit a ruler between the insert and bag), such that when strapped tightly, the folds of the bag folds nicely. The k25 insert has no allowance and has a very close fit. While the close fit maximizes the amount of stuff to be carried, it causes bulges on the leather and I’m concerned about long term damage. Grateful if you could take a look and let me know if I’m over worrying.
> View attachment 4458761
> View attachment 4458762
> View attachment 4458763
> View attachment 4458764


fo


----------



## Hermes_lover18

I also have tried Samorga inserts and was very disappointed. Colour and fit. The felt was ok but way too thick. Delivery took 8 weeks! One of the colours was decent the other didn't look like what I ordered. I think their customer service is the worst too! After trying Samorga, D&C, Mai Tai and even Hermes fourbi, I have found 7rp the best for me. Definitely more expensive but I wish I just bought them in the first place. 



Toronto24 said:


> I am just so disappointed at myself for not reading through these threads earlier. I ordered three samorga inserts for my K32 and two B30s. The quality of the inserts is good however I am SO disappointed in the colours. They are NOT as described on their website. I reached out to them to see how they could help resolve this. Their proposed options were: 1.  they could offer me 50% off another order- I would still have to pay for shipping, and I could not return my other order 2. I could pay return shipping and return my order (which I had also paid shipping for). So basically it’s win win for them, who cares about the customer? Absolutely worst customer service ever. I’ve paid through PayPal so will look at their protection policies but I am just livid that they wouldn’t accept that the colour they sent is so completely different from the colour pictured online.


I


----------



## Hermes_lover18

No added attachments though key attachment is a great idea!

9 pockets are all on the inside. I'm not sure what those outside slide areas are for. I don't really use it. 

No quality issues for me after 1+ years. After reading lots of good reviews here and seeing Mel in Melbourne's insert comparison between 7rp and fourbi, I found that useful as I found its quite water resistant and machine washable and colour transfer proof. I think her discount code 70off2 still works. 

I think pop of colour! I love the blue electric and did buy the red when it was available. I also wish they still had the red and pink would be stunning too!



tbbbjb said:


> Very informative thread.  I have almost read it in its entirety, but I cannot seem to find the dimensions for the 7rp 28cm Kelly Sellier.  Could someone provide those measurements to me?
> 
> Also on the Birkin 30, do the 9 pockets include the 3 outside areas that you can slide something like a cellphone into or do those not count?
> 
> 7rp has not been very helpful at all answering my emails (they haven’t) or discussing my questions on chat (supposedly they are always available but I can never get them to answer?!), so if any of you who own these inserts could answer my questions, I would be very appreciative!
> 
> Oh, do the 7rp inserts have a large pocket or just the smaller ones on the parameter?
> 
> Do they offer any custom add-ons like a key attachment?
> 
> Has anyone had any quality issues with time and use? (Like shedding, fading, color transfer to your handbag, etc)
> 
> Finally, I am curious as to what the consensus is as in match your handbag or do a pop of color?  I would love a hot pink or red but apparently those were discontinued or special promotion only.  It looks like they are currently offering patterns as special promotions.  I wish they would bring back fun solid colors!
> 
> Thank you so much!





tbbbjb said:


> Very informative thread.  I have almost read it in its entirety, but I cannot seem to find the dimensions for the 7rp 28cm Kelly Sellier.  Could someone provide those measurements to me?
> 
> Also on the Birkin 30, do the 9 pockets include the 3 outside areas that you can slide something like a cellphone into or do those not count?
> 
> 7rp has not been very helpful at all answering my emails (they haven’t) or discussing my questions on chat (supposedly they are always available but I can never get them to answer?!), so if any of you who own these inserts could answer my questions, I would be very appreciative!
> 
> Oh, do the 7rp inserts have a large pocket or just the smaller ones on the parameter?
> 
> Do they offer any custom add-ons like a key attachment?
> 
> Has anyone had any quality issues with time and use? (Like shedding, fading, color transfer to your handbag, etc)
> 
> Finally, I am curious as to what the consensus is as in match your handbag or do a pop of color?  I would love a hot pink or red but apparently those were discontinued or special promotion only.  It looks like they are currently offering patterns as special promotions.  I wish they would bring back fun solid colors!
> 
> Thank you so much!


ove


----------



## jp23

I recently purchased the Divide and Conquer liner for my Birkin 35 and I’m v pleased with it! It was a very reasonably priced and it seems to support the structure of not only my b35 but my k35!  I don’t really carry much so I was looking for structure more than organization. Here are some before and afters for reference!

 Before:
	

		
			
		

		
	




After:







Before:
(Baby doesn’t stand up on her own lol)





After:





Here is the insert’s pockets:





Overall I’m very happy! I got one for my speedy 30 too! Hope that’s helpful!


----------



## cerespea

Hermes_lover18 said:


> Sorry for my delayed reply I haven't logged in for awhile. On my b35 and b30 I have some allowance like your pic but not as much. When I strap both bags up (which I rarely do) I didnt see any bulges.
> 
> I did find however on my K28 retourne and k25 sellier the fit to be alot closer like yours. I def can't fit a ruler inbetween. However when strapped I didn't see any bulges either. Maybe email 7rp the pic where it bulges? I hope that helped?
> 
> fo



Thank you for sharing about your experience with your inserts. I emailed the pics to 7rp and their response was that the ‘fit is normal’. They offered an option for me to return the insert but I would have to bear the costs of the shipping which is 100 euros.


----------



## 1LV

cerespea said:


> Thank you for sharing about your experience with your inserts. I emailed the pics to 7rp and their response was that the ‘fit is normal’. They offered an option for me to return the insert but I would have to bear the costs of the shipping which is 100 euros.


Ouch.


----------



## TeeCee77

Might be overkill, but I was worried about my keys scratching the inside of my Roulis. Whitefox on Etsy did another excellent job on my inserts.


----------



## tlamdang08

TeeCee77 said:


> Might be overkill, but I was worried about my keys scratching the inside of my Roulis. Whitefox on Etsy did another excellent job on my inserts.


I like yours, they look better than Vercord on Amazon
Thanks for sharing


----------



## chocochipjunkie

Has anyone tried the 7RP TPM inserts?


----------



## honey

I have a 7RP TPM insert. It’s very useful. I don’t use it when I only have a few items in my bag (lipstick, phone & cards). I like the relaxed look of how the bag hugs my body.
However, when I know I need to carry several items the insert helps to maintain the shape of the bag while storing a lot.


----------



## honey




----------



## chocochipjunkie

Thank you so much! Would you mind posting a picture of how the bag looks from the front and back with the insert? I'm looking for one that isn't body (looks like the 7RP TPM insert is curved?) and doesn't cause the bottom to jut out too much. I'm worried inserts will stretch out the bottom of the bag.


----------



## honey

Sure! Will post pics when I’m able.
The insert fits perfectly. No bulging at all.


----------



## xy9794

suedoc said:


> I am so glad I saw your post about WhiteFoxBags! I ordered this insert from her Etsy shop for my PM - I made it in all black, so the details are hard to see, but it worked out great. I made the height 9.5" and added a top zipper. The insert does not add much bulk, so there is plenty of room inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229887
> View attachment 4229888
> View attachment 4229889



Hi suedoc, I was wondering if you can provide an update on the wear and tear of this organizer and how it’s holding up with time, especially with the added zipper on top. I also wanted it in black.

I found WhiteFox’s website today and was pleasantly surprised to see the one I was thinking about posted on here.


----------



## tbbbjb

FYI: *7RP ISN'T CURRENTLY ACCEPTING ORDERS*

I just saw this message on their website:

"As our brand grows, so must our Atelier and its team. *While we train our new 7RP Craftspeople, we are not accepting new orders. *7RP will be back in early August with extra-special surprises to reward your patience"


This seemed to have happened with no advance warning and they were supposedly still live on July 4th when I tried using their live chat.  I have received nothing via email regarding this.


----------



## suedoc

xy9794 said:


> Hi suedoc, I was wondering if you can provide an update on the wear and tear of this organizer and how it’s holding up with time, especially with the added zipper on top. I also wanted it in black.
> 
> I found WhiteFox’s website today and was pleasantly surprised to see the one I was thinking about posted on here.


The organizer is holding up well. I typically leave the zipper unzipped (I may close it occasionally for security purposes) and it is very easy to reach into when unzipped. My only regret is getting the inside fabric in black - it makes it difficult to see what's in the bag! WhiteFoxBags was very accomodating and I am sure she would make one with a contrasting interior.


----------



## honey

Here are the 7RP TPM insert pics:

With the insert inside the bag...


----------



## chocochipjunkie

honey said:


> Here are the 7RP TPM insert pics:
> View attachment 4482978
> 
> With the insert inside the bag...
> View attachment 4482979
> 
> View attachment 4482980
> View attachment 4482981


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## xy9794

suedoc said:


> The organizer is holding up well. I typically leave the zipper unzipped (I may close it occasionally for security purposes) and it is very easy to reach into when unzipped. My only regret is getting the inside fabric in black - it makes it difficult to see what's in the bag! WhiteFoxBags was very accomodating and I am sure she would make one with a contrasting interior.



Thanks, suedoc, for the advice and lessening any doubts I had on purchasing an item sight unseen


----------



## Metalblond

jp23 said:


> I recently purchased the Divide and Conquer liner for my Birkin 35 and I’m v pleased with it! It was a very reasonably priced and it seems to support the structure of not only my b35 but my k35!  I don’t really carry much so I was looking for structure more than organization. Here are some before and afters for reference!
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4477792
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 4477793
> 
> View attachment 4477794
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before:
> (Baby doesn’t stand up on her own lol)
> View attachment 4477796
> 
> View attachment 4477797
> 
> 
> After:
> View attachment 4477798
> 
> View attachment 4477799
> 
> 
> Here is the insert’s pockets:
> View attachment 4477800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I’m very happy! I got one for my speedy 30 too! Hope that’s helpful!


This is so helpful!!  What color did you order?


----------



## Purseloco

Here is my GP-36 Samorga organizer. I posted in the all-leather Garden Party thread, and I thought I would post here as well.  I believe this is a great organizer for my GP-36, it eliminated some of the pouches I needed to organize my bag, and it will help with the structure. My bag is not heavy to me, I have been wearing it on my shoulder. I notice that this organizer has a pen holder and there was an extra gift of a cardholder with my purchase; this is not in the picture. I put my Dogon Duo wallet in the iPad holder section to keep the hardware from getting scratched.


----------



## PunjabiStyle

Hi everyone,
  I was hoping that someone would be able to provide advice on an insert for an Hermès Garden Party. I’m kind of going crazy with rummaging around my bag, looking for a pen or even my phone. 
I would appreciate your advice. Thank you.


----------



## Purseloco

PunjabiStyle said:


> Hi everyone,
> I was hoping that someone would be able to provide advice on an insert for an Hermès Garden Party. I’m kind of going crazy with rummaging around my bag, looking for a pen or even my phone.
> I would appreciate your advice. Thank you.


I just bought the 2mm Samorga insert for my GP 36.  I posted pictures, I hope this helps.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...rty-bags-thread.161431/page-289#post-33243021


----------



## PunjabiStyle

Purseloco said:


> I just bought the 2mm Samorga insert for my GP 36.  I posted pictures, I hope this helps.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...rty-bags-thread.161431/page-289#post-33243021


Thank you! I looked at the pictures and it looks pretty nice. I think my purse can stay organized with this insert.


----------



## foxyqt

I second Samorga! I have one for all my Hermes bags. Great for structure and organization!


----------



## PunjabiStyle

foxyqt said:


> I second Samorga! I have one for all my Hermes bags. Great for structure and organization!


Thank you. I do appreciate the input.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Anyone purchase a bag organizer from Jane Finds?
They have what looks like handles on theirs & just wondering if anyone has looked at it or purchased one


----------



## smallfry

honey said:


> Here are the 7RP TPM insert pics:
> View attachment 4482978
> 
> With the insert inside the bag...
> View attachment 4482979
> 
> View attachment 4482980
> View attachment 4482981


Thank you for the photos!  Is this the graphite color?


----------



## loubsandlulu

Looks like MaiTai just introduced a new Kelly 25 Sellier insert!


----------



## jp23

Metalblond said:


> This is so helpful!!  What color did you order?





Metalblond said:


> This is so helpful!!  What color did you order?


Nutmeg


----------



## Metalblond

jp23 said:


> Nutmeg


Your picture looks like the color I need...thanks so much!


----------



## jp23

Metalblond said:


> Your picture looks like the color I need...thanks so much!


Of coarse! If you’d like anymore photos let me know 

I think they are def a good option nice and firm and I feel like really reasonably priced!


----------



## aa12

Does anyone have any recommendations for the Evelyne PM inserts and if anyone has the 7RP one or the Maitai as for that particular insert the price differential is quite large.


----------



## leemeiko

aa12 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for the Evelyne PM inserts and if anyone has the 7RP one or the Maitai as for that particular insert the price differential is quite large.



I’m also thinking of getting an Evelyne after watching LVloverCC’s video Hermès Evelyne Mini vs PM 

Mel in Melbourne done one for 7RP Hermès Garden Party vs Evelyne. She compared 7RP and MaiTai in her video 

I’m sure they are all good.


----------



## Whispercrest

aa12 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for the Evelyne PM inserts and if anyone has the 7RP one or the Maitai as for that particular insert the price differential is quite large.


Handbag Angels UK make luxury handbag liners for Evelyn with worldwide shipping daily.  Use Coupon Code freeship70 for orders over £70 x


----------



## 1LV

Can anyone recommend an insert for the Bolide 31 (Clemence)?  I’m looking more for structure than organization.  Thanks.


----------



## leemeiko

Insert for Constance 24 from Samorga. $58 (including shipping).
Without insert



With insert


----------



## 1LV

Just received my (2nd) 7RP, this one for a Kelly 32 retourne.  Love it.


----------



## subjecould1949

I've searched on Google and have found many places with discount code for 7rp but don't know if they work at your place.


----------



## ek9977

aa12 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for the Evelyne PM inserts and if anyone has the 7RP one or the Maitai as for that particular insert the price differential is quite large.


I've not tried 7RP but do have the one from Maitai. It's worked OK and doesn't add much weight.


----------



## ms.glass

Hi, everyone  Would anyone have recommendations for a Kelly togo sellier in 25?


----------



## Ykie

azukitea said:


> Ikea does bag inserts and they are perfect for K28 and K32. It also fits B30
> 
> £3.50 cant go wrong
> 
> https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/products/ikea-family-products/travel/knallbåge-bag-organiser-insert-felt-art-20428831/
> View attachment 4453414
> View attachment 4453415
> View attachment 4453416
> View attachment 4453417
> View attachment 4453418


Hi @azukitea, @papertiger, Will you be able to share your review after using the ikea bag insert for your birkin and Kelly? 

@azukitea, may i ask if the black kelly in pic is a K28? I have a B30 Togo, K32 Sellier and Lindy 34... not sure if it will fit well and "hold the bag structure"....

Will be helpful if any other TRF members have used the Ikea bag insert too!


----------



## Ykie

Dear TRFers, 

I have been reading this forum for quite awhile and realised there are a few recommended bag inserts such as:

1. 7RP
2. Mai Tai
3. Senamon
4. Samorga
5. Divide & Conquer
6. Chameleon
7. Ikea bag insert

May i know which one will you recommend for a B30, K32 Sellier and Lindy 34?

While i know 7rp is highly raved, i think the price is really crazily expensive hence i doubt i will go for that. Anyone have more to share about Senamon, Divide & Conquer & Ikea bag insert?

Thanks Trf-ers!


----------



## momoc

I have the IKEA one and love it! I think it offers a lot of bang for the buck (aka it’s so cheap haha), but of course being one size it’s only gonna work for certain bags, and it works for K28 and B30! I don’t have Lindies so sadly can’t say anything for that!


----------



## Ykie

momoc said:


> I have the IKEA one and love it! I think it offers a lot of bang for the buck (aka it’s so cheap haha), but of course being one size it’s only gonna work for certain bags, and it works for K28 and B30! I don’t have Lindies so sadly can’t say anything for that!


Thanks @momoc for your reply! I will buy it and hopefully can use it for my all 3 bags! 
May I ask which bag u use the IKEA insert for ?


----------



## momoc

Ykie said:


> Thanks @momoc for your reply! I will buy it and hopefully can use it for my all 3 bags!
> May I ask which bag u use the IKEA insert for ?



I have used it for K28, B30 and K32. I actually switch it between bags. I use it more as an easy way to switch bags and not as a way to stuff my bags. I also put it in my garden party 36 for work in which case there will be extra space.

edit: my K32 is Retourne and not Sellier like you asked but I think it will work either way


----------



## Ykie

momoc said:


> I have used it for K28, B30 and K32. I actually switch it between bags. I use it more as an easy way to switch bags and not as a way to stuff my bags. I also put it in my garden party 36 for work in which case there will be extra space.
> 
> edit: my K32 is Retourne and not Sellier like you asked but I think it will work either way


Sure thanks alot! I will go buy one and see how it goes! If it works, I will stock up more for future!


----------



## azukitea

Ykie said:


> Hi @azukitea, @papertiger, Will you be able to share your review after using the ikea bag insert for your birkin and Kelly?
> 
> @azukitea, may i ask if the black kelly in pic is a K28? I have a B30 Togo, K32 Sellier and Lindy 34... not sure if it will fit well and "hold the bag structure"....
> 
> Will be helpful if any other TRF members have used the Ikea bag insert too!



It is a K32 in the pic

It also fits in B30
It will give some structure (just the right rigidity) so the bags won’t slouch


----------



## CMilly

leemeiko said:


> I’m also thinking of getting an Evelyne after watching LVloverCC’s video Hermès Evelyne Mini vs PM
> 
> Mel in Melbourne done one for 7RP Hermès Garden Party vs Evelyne. She compared 7RP and MaiTai in her video
> 
> I’m sure they are all good.



I ordered the Samorga for the 29. It’s not here yet. Will let you know how it is.


----------



## odette57

Ykie said:


> Dear TRFers,
> 
> I have been reading this forum for quite awhile and realised there are a few recommended bag inserts such as:
> 
> 1. 7RP
> 2. Mai Tai
> 3. Senamon
> 4. Samorga
> 5. Divide & Conquer
> 6. Chameleon
> 7. Ikea bag insert
> 
> May i know which one will you recommend for a B30, K32 Sellier and Lindy 34?
> 
> While i know 7rp is highly raved, i think the price is really crazily expensive hence i doubt i will go for that. Anyone have more to share about Senamon, Divide & Conquer & Ikea bag insert?
> 
> Thanks Trf-ers!


I bought the Ikea insert after reading about it from here.  It's really nice, structured and very cheap!  I have used it for my B30.  I have a mai tai that I move between my 30s but I kept an Ikea on one of them.  
I also use a mai tai for my Lindy and it molds to the fortune cookie shape of the bag.
I have a divide and conquer for my TB26 to keep its shape so more for structure. Very well made too.


----------



## mimi 123

leemeiko said:


> Insert for Constance 24 from Samorga. $58 (including shipping).
> Without insert
> View attachment 4542288
> 
> 
> With insert
> View attachment 4542289
> 
> View attachment 4542275


We are bag insert twins! I got the exact same one. I love the front pocket one, fits easily. The larger one is a bit snuggie.


----------



## Ykie

azukitea said:


> It is a K32 in the pic
> 
> It also fits in B30
> It will give some structure (just the right rigidity) so the bags won’t slouch


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ykie

odette57 said:


> I bought the Ikea insert after reading about it from here.  It's really nice, structured and very cheap!  I have used it for my B30.  I have a mai tai that I move between my 30s but I kept an Ikea on one of them.
> I also use a mai tai for my Lindy and it molds to the fortune cookie shape of the bag.
> I have a divide and conquer for my TB26 to keep its shape so more for structure. Very well made too.


Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Birkinitis

I love a good deal however something in the back of my mind says you get what you pay for. I've have only used 7RP inserts in my small collection (I watched Mel's in-depth insert comparisons and reviews.) There is no argument  that the 7RP insert price is VERY expensive. However, each is custom made to Birkin, Kelly and Evelyne's specific measurements and that is important to me.  7RP uses a super luxurious material in their inserts called Alcantara, the same optional and upgraded material that covers the seats in my sportscar. The insert proclaims to be machine washable (I have not washed mine) and there is no color transfer. This is important because I put a bright orange 7RP into my unlined black Evelyne and when I remove it, it comes out clean. I also have found that the 7RP color choices really seem to match the Hermes color palette better than some of the other brands that I have looked at. I am waiting on two inserts to arrive from France next week, both in trench color and both going into gold bags. I hope that the inserts from Ikea, Samorga, Maitai, etc will do a great job and I hope that we will see more actual reviews once they have been in use for some time. For me, I consider the cost of the 7RP's to be extra insurance for the longevity of interior and structure of my Hermes bags and I highly recommend them.


----------



## tbbbjb

For those of you interested in the 7rp collection, they are currently offering 15 limited edition Liberty patterns:

https://7rueparadis.com/pages/linse...er&utm_source=email&utm_term=libertyfullrange


----------



## tbbbjb

tbbbjb said:


> For those of you interested in the 7rp collection, they are currently offering 15 limited edition Liberty patterns:
> 
> https://7rueparadis.com/pages/linse...er&utm_source=email&utm_term=libertyfullrange



Here are some photos of the patterns being offered:


----------



## tbbbjb

tbbbjb said:


> For those of you interested in the 7rp collection, they are currently offering 15 limited edition Liberty patterns:
> 
> https://7rueparadis.com/pages/linse...er&utm_source=email&utm_term=libertyfullrange



BTW, this is the fabric description for the Liberty Fabric from the 7rp website:
LIBERTY TANA LAWN COTTON
We occasionally use the iconic Liberty Tana Lawn Cotton for capsule collections. The quality of Liberty's Tana Lawn cotton, named after Ethiopia's largest lake, is supreme. This is a cotton that behaves like silk: ultra-fine, with a fluid hand feel, unparalleled precision of design and unmatchable depth of color. A technical wonder, paired to iconic prints designed in-house by the Liberty Fabrics studio since the 1920's.

The regular 7rp fabric is called Alcantara:
ALCANTARA
Alcantara has become a worldwide favorite amongst leading designers due to its unique and exclusive properties. Thanks to its extra-comfortable, suede-like feel, it is currently mostly used for covering the interiors of luxury cars, jets and yachts. Our decision to use Alcantara for L’Insert was an easy one. It is vegan, environmentally friendly, water-repellent and color-transfer-proof. It is also machine-washable.


----------



## smallfry

tbbbjb said:


> Here are some photos of the patterns being offered:


Thanks so much, lovely prints!  I do wish they provided larger swatches, though.


----------



## smallfry

smallfry said:


> Thanks so much, lovely prints!  I do wish they provided larger swatches, though.


I think this might be helpful!  Liberty's collection of cotton fabrics -- different names, but you can search the prints!  https://www.libertylondon.com/uk/de...ShipTo&sz=120&start=0&prefv1=US&ph=R266867006

Edited to add:  My apologies if I'm straying off topic


----------



## tbbbjb

smallfry said:


> I think this might be helpful!  Liberty's collection of cotton fabrics -- different names, but you can search the prints!  https://www.libertylondon.com/uk/de...ShipTo&sz=120&start=0&prefv1=US&ph=R266867006
> 
> Edited to add:  My apologies if I'm straying off topic



Thanks so much for providing this! I had been meaning to try to find bigger swatches of the ones I was interested in.  I still cannot seem to find one that interests me, the fleurette gold fabric.

I also do not like that the company wants one to choose their top 3 fabric patterns per handbag size and shape and they give you no upfront price and only within 5 days will they tell you if you can purchase.

Has anyone purchased any Liberty 7rp inserts?  I have purchased the alcantara fabric inserts and liked those although I really wish they had red or hot pink.


----------



## LVLover

Few questions hoping someone can answer...

I love the Liberty London fabric 7rp is offering. However wondering:

1. Will the Liberty cotton be lighter than the Alcantara?
2. Will a medium tohubohu pouch and a bearn wallet fit in the B30 organizer?


----------



## smallfry

tbbbjb said:


> Thanks so much for providing this! I had been meaning to try to find bigger swatches of the ones I was interested in.  I still cannot seem to find one that interests me, the fleurette gold fabric.
> 
> I also do not like that the company wants one to choose their top 3 fabric patterns per handbag size and shape and they give you no upfront price and only within 5 days will they tell you if you can purchase.
> 
> Has anyone purchased any Liberty 7rp inserts?  I have purchased the alcantara fabric inserts and liked those although I really wish they had red or hot pink.



Me too!  The fleurette gold is the one I like best for my noir evelyne, and I couldn't find that pattern on the Liberty website either.  It looks like black with dark yellow flowers and greenish-grey vines.


----------



## oohshinythings

tbbbjb said:


> Thanks so much for providing this! I had been meaning to try to find bigger swatches of the ones I was interested in.  I still cannot seem to find one that interests me, the fleurette gold fabric.
> 
> I also do not like that the company wants one to choose their top 3 fabric patterns per handbag size and shape and they give you no upfront price and only within 5 days will they tell you if you can purchase.
> 
> Has anyone purchased any Liberty 7rp inserts?  I have purchased the alcantara fabric inserts and liked those although I really wish they had red or hot pink.


In the last round when they had Liberty prints, the pricing was the same as their regular inserts. I haven't gotten a confirmation that my request was accepted for this round, so I don't know if the price is still the same.

The Liberty print inserts do feel lighter than the Alacantra ones though. Again this is based on the Liberty I bought last round.


----------



## tbbbjb

smallfry said:


> Me too!  The fleurette gold is the one I like best for my noir evelyne, and I couldn't find that pattern on the Liberty website either.  It looks like black with dark yellow flowers and greenish-grey vines.



Thank you for your visualization.  I find it so hard to tell from the tiny swatch and at the prices they are charging we should really be able to see more.


----------



## lolakitten

I recently got a Samorga for my Evelyne pm. I really like it! It fills the void nicely, gives it shape and prevents things in it from poking and bulging (which was my primary reason for wanting one) the two flat pockets are just enough for me. My only issue was that it took so long to come, since they are made to order.


----------



## Tartin Tale

Hi! Any recommendations on which one is the most lightweight? I find a lot of the felt ones way too heavy!


----------



## Summerof89

i too, am searching for an insert for k25 sellier. Any recommendations?


----------



## Kmazz39

lolakitten said:


> I recently got a Samorga for my Evelyne pm. I really like it! It fills the void nicely, gives it shape and prevents things in it from poking and bulging (which was my primary reason for wanting one) the two flat pockets are just enough for me. My only issue was that it took so long to come, since they are made to order.
> View attachment 4583398


I love how the Samorga works my Evelyne PM too!


----------



## Etriers

Summerof89 said:


> i too, am searching for an insert for k25 sellier. Any recommendations?



I have the MaiTai Laquer Red insert for my B35 and it is beyond gorgeous.  Crazy expensive too, but very beautifully made and a flawless fit.  She is obviously a H devotee.  It has enough structure to stand up but not so much that I am concerned about marking the interior or poking bumps outside.  I’m really (really) fussy about how things look so if details are important, this is worth considering.  It came with its own pillow and dust bag.


----------



## Summerof89

Etriers said:


> I have the MaiTai Laquer Red insert for my B35 and it is beyond gorgeous.  Crazy expensive too, but very beautifully made and a flawless fit.  She is obviously a H devotee.  It has enough structure to stand up but not so much that I am concerned about marking the interior or poking bumps outside.  I’m really (really) fussy about how things look so if details are important, this is worth considering.  It came with its own pillow and dust bag.


Thank you for your input, I think I might try maitai, I have tried samorga but it might be too stiff for a k sellier


----------



## eckw

Can someone who bought MaiTai bag inserts share how long it took to ship? I’m thinking of getting it for a friend’s birthday but worried it won’t arrive in time. TIA!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

My lindy 26 got slouchier over time. Originally, I was thinking about getting an insert from Maitai. In the end, I found one on taobao website because the prices of the insert and shipping were a lot cheaper. The TOTAL is about $9.2 USD!!
I received it today and would like to share with you guys here.
The textile of the insert is “felt”. It’s light and foldable.




From the photo, you could see threads here and there but basically, there is no big issues.
My L26 without the insert.


And after putting the insert inside of the bag.


You could see there are multi-bellies on my bag but it looks fine from the side and when holding it.




The insert matches the size of the bag perfectly.


Overall, I’m quite satisfied with this purchase. For this price, I could not ask for more.


----------



## Etriers

eckw said:


> Can someone who bought MaiTai bag inserts share how long it took to ship? I’m thinking of getting it for a friend’s birthday but worried it won’t arrive in time. TIA!



I think mine took about 7 business days.


----------



## eckw

Etriers said:


> I think mine took about 7 business days.



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## berbils

momoc said:


> I have the IKEA one and love it! I think it offers a lot of bang for the buck (aka it’s so cheap haha), but of course being one size it’s only gonna work for certain bags, and it works for K28 and B30! I don’t have Lindies so sadly can’t say anything for that!


Do you know if the IKEA insert will work for the Evelyne?


----------



## berbils

Hi.  Is anyone able to recommend a felt lightweight organizer to fit inside the Evelyne?


----------



## lolakitten

I have a Samorga and love it. I have a pic of it in the organiser thread...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...pdates-page-191.688779/page-205#post-33426013


----------



## Bag Madam

I have a Senamon for both of mine and fits perfectly. Very light and well made. Comes from Turkey. I got via Amazon.


----------



## lxrac

lolakitten said:


> I recently got a Samorga for my Evelyne pm. I really like it! It fills the void nicely, gives it shape and prevents things in it from poking and bulging (which was my primary reason for wanting one) the two flat pockets are just enough for me. My only issue was that it took so long to come, since they are made to order.
> View attachment 4583398



ooh more photos of it and your bag too


----------



## lxrac

leemeiko said:


> I’m also thinking of getting an Evelyne after watching LVloverCC’s video Hermès Evelyne Mini vs PM
> 
> Mel in Melbourne done one for 7RP Hermès Garden Party vs Evelyne. She compared 7RP and MaiTai in her video
> 
> I’m sure they are all good.




Same, I'm dreaming of a PM one. Noir


----------



## berbils

Bag Madam said:


> I have a Senamon for both of mine and fits perfectly. Very light and well made. Comes from Turkey. I got via Amazon.



Thank you!  How long did it take to receive?  I didn’t want to go with Samorga due to the time it takes to receive!


----------



## Bag Madam

berbils said:


> Thank you!  How long did it take to receive?  I didn’t want to go with Samorga due to the time it takes to receive!


I got it in under a week I believe via DHL. I have for my GM and K28 and recently just ordered a PM, a K35 and a B30. I almost had a Constance and asked if they had one for it. All she needs is the bag dimensions and she will customize the insert for it. I'm very pleased and highly recommend.


----------



## Bag Madam

berbils said:


> Thank you!  How long did it take to receive?  I didn’t want to go with Samorga due to the time it takes to receive!


I forgot to mention, if you want a more structured one, I also use "sousoutechnic" on eBay. I think they are in NJ. I got one for my B30 which is kind of slouchy and it's a little more stiff than my Senamon one. I hope that helps!


----------



## Hermes_lover18

Anyone get the recent 7RP newsletter? Could you let me know the new discount codes? Thanks!


----------



## Hermes_lover18

Birkinitis said:


> I love a good deal however something in the back of my mind says you get what you pay for. I've have only used 7RP inserts in my small collection (I watched Mel's in-depth insert comparisons and reviews.) There is no argument  that the 7RP insert price is VERY expensive. However, each is custom made to Birkin, Kelly and Evelyne's specific measurements and that is important to me.  7RP uses a super luxurious material in their inserts called Alcantara, the same optional and upgraded material that covers the seats in my sportscar. The insert proclaims to be machine washable (I have not washed mine) and there is no color transfer. This is important because I put a bright orange 7RP into my unlined black Evelyne and when I remove it, it comes out clean. I also have found that the 7RP color choices really seem to match the Hermes color palette better than some of the other brands that I have looked at. I am waiting on two inserts to arrive from France next week, both in trench color and both going into gold bags. I hope that the inserts from Ikea, Samorga, Maitai, etc will do a great job and I hope that we will see more actual reviews once they have been in use for some time. For me, I consider the cost of the 7RP's to be extra insurance for the longevity of interior and structure of my Hermes bags and I highly recommend them.



I agree! I only bought mine after watching Mel in Melbourne’s in depth review too and that I see her constantly using hers for a long time now.  It’s the perfect fit and helps keeps by b35 especially in structure. It is expensive I agree though! Tried Samorga and do not recommend took 6 weeks to arrive and the felt too thick and not a great fit, though good for my neverfull.


----------



## veeroman

I recently purchased a Samorga organizer for my Chanel jumbo classic flap. Unfortunately it is too thick and stiff and makes it difficult for me to close my bag. I‘ve seen a lot of positive reviews on the Samorga brand but I would not recommend them for an organizer for a classic double flap (although I believe the organizer would work better for a single flap). I paid $62 with shipping and it took over 3 weeks to receive it. I have purchased other organizers from amazon which were lower in price and shipped quickly.


----------



## germanshepard

Received this insert for Picotin 22 from MaiTai today and I love it. Perfect color to match Etoupe.


----------



## TankerToad

7RP
Family photo


----------



## TankerToad

Red 30B
Orange 30B
Dark Green 35K
Etoupe 32K
Craie 25K
Craie 35B
Would like a liberty print someday but I’m always traveling when they offer them


----------



## DoggieBags

Has anyone used a Bag-a-Vie pillow insert in their bags for storage? I saw a bag-a-vie pillow insert for a b30 on amazon and the description mentioned something about the insert soaking up Excess moisture in humid conditions. I don’t have humidity issues but was wondering if this could actually dry out the leather.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I added two MaiTai inserts, a B30 in the special Gaultier red silk (for my rouge interior SO) and her Evelyne PM insert. I LOVE the B30 insert - the fabric makes it special and it works with the red interior of my bag. But I like all her Birkin inserts, they are light and soft and don't make any marks on my bags. 
The Evelyne insert I am a bit neutral on and it's the first of hers that I do not love. I would like it to be taller.
As always, her prices are reasonable and shipping is very fast.
Will try to take pics when I am home for a bit.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Here’s the MaiTai B30 insert in the special fabric:


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

QuelleFromage said:


> I added two MaiTai inserts, a B30 in the special Gaultier red silk (for my rouge interior SO) and her Evelyne PM insert. I LOVE the B30 insert - the fabric makes it special and it works with the red interior of my bag. But I like all her Birkin inserts, they are light and soft and don't make any marks on my bags.
> The Evelyne insert I am a bit neutral on and it's the first of hers that I do not love. I would like it to be taller.
> As always, her prices are reasonable and shipping is very fast.
> Will try to take pics when I am home for a bit.


very interested to hear what you think as I am considering an Evie PM insert from Maitai—please, if you can, include the dimensions so can consider your height point? TIA.


----------



## lolakitten

I got a Samorga for my 35 Sellier Kelly, but I don’t really like it. It takes up too much space.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

DoggieBags said:


> Has anyone used a Bag-a-Vie pillow insert in their bags for storage? I saw a bag-a-vie pillow insert for a b30 on amazon and the description mentioned something about the insert soaking up Excess moisture in humid conditions. I don’t have humidity issues but was wondering if this could actually dry out the leather.



Just received one of these recently. The exterior fabric of the pillow is satin — not sure about soaking excess moisture though since you cannot look inside the pillow without destroying it. However, I’ve been happy with this pillow as far as storage and shape-keeping. I’m purchasing these for all my Bs and Ks.


----------



## DoggieBags

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Just received one of these recently. The exterior fabric of the pillow is satin — not sure about soaking excess moisture though since you cannot look inside the pillow without destroying it. However, I’ve been happy with this pillow as far as storage and shape-keeping. I’m purchasing these for all my Bs and Ks.


Thanks! I went ahead and ordered one pillow to try on my b30


----------



## mochafaye

Hi all - do you usually keep the insert in the purse or take it out after you use it? Will it leave marks in the bag? I have both samorga and maitai, thank you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

DoggieBags said:


> Has anyone used a Bag-a-Vie pillow insert in their bags for storage? I saw a bag-a-vie pillow insert for a b30 on amazon and the description mentioned something about the insert soaking up Excess moisture in humid conditions. I don’t have humidity issues but was wondering if this could actually dry out the leather.


I bought a Bag-a-Vie B30 pillow after realizing my favorite pillow vendor was on extended hiatus. It is too large at the base for my B30 and would result in an overstuffed bag. It's going back. Pillow recommendations welcomed


----------



## DrTr

I just posted for the OTG club about the organizers I use in my bags. Thought I would add the information here as well. There are many organizers on the market, I just happen to love these, especially when I like to keep my bags more structured

Here are a few pictures of my organizers from the Etsy shop Divide and Conquer, with the lovely owner Connie. She’s meticulous, does beautiful work, ships quickly, always includes a handwritten note and the organizer is tied with a beautiful bow.  I usually get mine in 2 or 3 days.

The purple one I had made for my lilac neverfull, the size that does not fit rigidly and the small one is the custom size for the cinched never full that I measured and she made it exactly to my specs.

I thought I’d show you all  5 bag organizers I have from Divide and Conquer, as it should be easy to find and have a custom one or perhaps one she has created for an OTG or other LV bags or any bags you may have.

I have 5 organizers, one large with my things in it, for NF MM, a small pink custom one inside my NF, for cinched NF use, a natural canvas for my Hermes Victoria bag still inside my bag to show how it fits, and it keeps my Clemence leather from just totally getting smooshy, and two purple ones that I added handles to in order to move from bag to bag easily. Two have a key fob I added. She has a few additional options like a water bottle holder. I would think finding the perfect size for GM or MM OTG totes would be easy, or most other bags except for very “skinny bags”. It may not be easy to see, but the purple/black organizer has pockets inside and on the outside. Some people love that one for a diaper bag insert given all the tiny and many things babies and toddlers need.

I couldn’t be more pleased with these great sturdy organizers with a wipeable inside rigid bottom that keeps the bottom of bags more shaped, high quality canvas that has never done color transfer, and excellent craftsmanship etc. Just search Etsy (US only as far as I know) for Divide and Conquer.  I may have a birthday present coming soon, and I will be ordering a custom insert if it’s what I think it is!  HTH

PS I have no financial interest in D&C, I’m just a totally satisfied customer and fan of Connie’s inserts.


----------



## DrTr

I am reposting from another thread about a new bag organizer for my Kelly. It’s perfect and was made specifically for the measurements of my particular bag.

Here is my Divide and Conquer custom insert for my new bag. Connie that owns the shop on Etsy is a dream - she understand bags and their structures and she created a little pale pink custom beauty specifically for my bag that is softer and more flexible for the unique shape and closure of the Kelly.

She also gusseted the bottom at each end so the canvas doesn’t bunch when my bag is cinched and  closed. Couldn’t be happier as I wanted total protection inside my bag, and also have it flexible enough not to dent my bag. I’m thrilled! No financial ties, but this is my 6th organizer with Connie - and the inserts stay perfect no matter my use. They help structure my larger bags too. It’s always so wonderful to connect with a true craftsperson, and Connie is that!

Four different pics, the one with my bag closed is fully loaded and the bag shape is still perfect. I measured my bag interior and we made a 9”x4”x5” tall insert for a Kelly  28 retourne. Don’t measure the exterior, it will result in an organizer that is too big. Connie is very helpful about measurements too. 5” tall still allows me to use my Kelly zipper pocket or open pockets easily, although likely I won’t.  HTH


----------



## Hermes_lover18

TankerToad said:


> Red 30B
> Orange 30B
> Dark Green 35K
> Etoupe 32K
> Craie 25K
> Craie 35B
> Would like a liberty print someday but I’m always traveling when they offer them



What a collection! I’m a huge fan if their inserts too! I also want their liberty print but I always miss out. Have you tried out their new book tote insert? I’m thinking about buying it as I saw Mel said there is MIM75 code so you 75€ off 2 inserts....but not sure the dior one is worth it? Anyone tried their dior book tote insert?


----------



## robynbenz

Julide said:


> *SO Kelly 26*
> For Organization: Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case
> For Structure: D&C Oval, Longchamp 'Le Pliage' Toiletry Case



Hello Ladies, 
I’ve been trying to order a D & C insert for the So Kelly 26, but Connie has numerous Oval sizes listed and she suggested I go back and ask you all which size Oval fits best in the 26.
Can someone please assist?
TIA


----------



## ff2904

Hi ladies, may I ask if a Hermes Fourbi 25 can fit inside Birkin 25? I found a pre-owned fourbi 25 at very good price


----------



## perlerare

ff2904 said:


> Hi ladies, may I ask if a Hermes Fourbi 25 can fit inside Birkin 25? I found a pre-owned fourbi 25 at very good price


In my experience it will be too tall for your Birkin 25.


----------



## Antje_MUC

Dear all
I have just received a 7RP insert for my Evelyne 33. It is beautifully made, but it appears way too small to me.
7 RP claims the have send the correct size, but the also do not publish their dimensions. Does anyone own an Evelyne 33 or 29 insert that fits and could share the dimensions with me?


----------



## TeeCee77

Does anyone have a 7RP insert for their K25 retourne or B25 and willing to share a picture of the insert in their bag?! Curious if there is any pressing on the sides. I love the B35 size but haven’t seen the k25/B25 yet.


----------



## allure244

TeeCee77 said:


> Does anyone have a 7RP insert for their K25 retourne or B25 and willing to share a picture of the insert in their bag?! Curious if there is any pressing on the sides. I love the B35 size but haven’t seen the k25/B25 yet.



I posted pics for B25 7rp insert previously. 
I wanted an insert to give my swift bag more structure but not be so stiff that it would leave dents in the soft leather. Mine does not press out the sides. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...pdates-page-191.688779/page-173#post-32366523


----------



## allure244

I’ll attach the pics again here too.


----------



## TeeCee77

allure244 said:


> I’ll attach the pics again here too.


Perfect, thank you! Your B is beautiful btw!


----------



## momoc

TeeCee77 said:


> Does anyone have a 7RP insert for their K25 retourne or B25 and willing to share a picture of the insert in their bag?! Curious if there is any pressing on the sides. I love the B35 size but haven’t seen the k25/B25 yet.


I have a 7RP insert for my B25s and in my experience they don’t press on the sides when I use the bag with it open. When it’s all closed up for storage it will however press on the sides so I don’t store them with the insert inside

ETA: I took a photo of the insert inside my Togo B25 when it’s closed to show - it may be a little hard to see but I think you can make out how the insert presses outwards

Absolutely no problem when the bag is open though


----------



## TeeCee77

momoc said:


> I have a 7RP insert for my B25s and in my experience they don’t press on the sides when I use the bag with it open. When it’s all closed up for storage it will however press on the sides so I don’t store them with the insert inside
> 
> ETA: I took a photo of the insert inside my Togo B25 when it’s closed to show - it may be a little hard to see but I think you can make out how the insert presses outwards
> 
> Absolutely no problem when the bag is open though
> View attachment 4704756


Ok, perfect! Thank you!! I only need it for use when open, so I will go ahead and grab one!


----------



## TeeCee77

Anyone know the current 7RP discount code? I recall seeing one for 40 euro off but of course now I cannot remember where I saw it.


----------



## allure244

TeeCee77 said:


> Anyone know the current 7RP discount code? I recall seeing one for 40 euro off but of course now I cannot remember where I saw it.


I saw one for 30 euro off from ig account purseonfleek. POF30 is the code. If someone has a code for 40 euro off, please share.

Also, if anyone wants to purchase 2 inserts, ig account melinmelbourne has a code MIM75 that gets u 75 euros off 2 inserts. 

If u want 3 inserts or more, the POF30 code worked to get me 30 euro off each insert I added to my cart.


----------



## TeeCee77

It worked. The code is 40OFFMYINSERT
for 40 euro off. Great deal!


----------



## bagalogist

TeeCee77 said:


> It worked. The code is 40OFFMYINSERT
> for 40 euro off. Great deal!


Hi TeeCee77,
I tried the discount code but it doesn't work. Did it work for you? I wonder if the code is only valid for one time purchase as I used the discount code 2 months ago and it worked then.


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

There is MIM30 for 30,-€  -  MIM25 for 25,-€ and MIM75,-€ for two inserts.
I ordered an insert without knowing about the 40OFF  but I used the MIM30


----------



## HermesParis2018

The prices of 7RP has gone up significantly even with the discount codes. Last september I bought one for 295 Euros and now its nearly 440 Euros. How can their prices go up so dramatically? Anyone else notice this?


----------



## TeeCee77

bagalogist said:


> Hi TeeCee77,
> I tried the discount code but it doesn't work. Did it work for you? I wonder if the code is only valid for one time purchase as I used the discount code 2 months ago and it worked then.


Oh darn! Not sure - I used it a coupe days ago and it worked so maybe it’s just a one-time use.


----------



## Hermes_lover18

bagalogist said:


> Hi TeeCee77,
> I tried the discount code but it doesn't work. Did it work for you? I wonder if the code is only valid for one time purchase as I used the discount code 2 months ago and it worked then.


----------



## Hermes_lover18

It didn’t work for me I think it’s only for 1st time order. But I saw Mel has a new code MIM35 for 35€ off 1 insert on her stories and finally they came out with a pink insert! I wish they did a darker pink too.


----------



## Hermes_lover18

bagalogist said:


> Hi TeeCee77,
> I tried the discount code but it doesn't work. Did it work for you? I wonder if the code is only valid for one time purchase as I used the discount code 2 months ago and it worked then.




Try MIM35 gets 35€ off 1 insert! I want the new blush pink insert. Sorry for multiple posts I can’t seem to reply properly or add a picture?


----------



## kittynui

HermesParis2018 said:


> The prices of 7RP has gone up significantly even with the discount codes. Last september I bought one for 295 Euros and now its nearly 440 Euros. How can their prices go up so dramatically? Anyone else notice this?


It did!!!! I got my insert for my birkin 35 in February and it was 450€ -25€ discount and it’s now 500€!!!


----------



## bagalogist

Hermes_lover18 said:


> It didn’t work for me I think it’s only for 1st time order. But I saw Mel has a new code MIM35 for 35€ off 1 insert on her stories and finally they came out with a pink insert! I wish they did a darker pink too.



Thanks for the discount code.
 I totally agree with you, a darker pink such as rose shocking pink would be lovely.
Personally, I prefer anemone and bamboo over their recently launched purple and green. Oh well.....


----------



## bagalogist

HermesParis2018 said:


> The prices of 7RP has gone up significantly even with the discount codes. Last september I bought one for 295 Euros and now its nearly 440 Euros. How can their prices go up so dramatically? Anyone else notice this?



Wow, I didn't realise such a significant increase, what a bummer! Sigh.....


----------



## tbbbjb

bagalogist said:


> Thanks for the discount code.
> I totally agree with you, a darker pink such as rose shocking pink would be lovely.
> Personally, I prefer anemone and bamboo over their recently launched purple and green. Oh well.....



I encourage you to sign up for notifications for 7rp if you are seeking discount codes or wish to be informed of the newest releases as well as limited releases.  They seem to come out with limited edition colors (like Rouge Vif in November 2019) and patterns (like the liberty series in October of 2019 and again January of this year).  The also send gift codes.  The last one I received was on March for 40 euros off, good for 1 week only. 

I totally agree that the prices have now gone from very pricey to simply outrageous and IMHO not justified.  In July of 2019, Kelly 28cm sellier was 300 euros (currently 385 euros) and Birkin 30cm was 385 euros (currently 475 euros).  The significant price increase @85-90 euros (with no explanation for it) as well as discounts not allowed to be used for the limited edition colors or patterns have really turned me off of this company and product.  

I also do not understand why any color red is so special that it is only ever offered as a limited edition and never a regular color.  It doesn’t make any sense that 1 color is more expensive or pricier to make in a fabric then the others.  These are man-made materials so the price should be the consistent regardless of the color produced.  It isn’t like leather or other natural products where one is limited by nature and one’s supply chain.


----------



## tbbbjb

TeeCee77 said:


> It worked. The code is 40OFFMYINSERT
> for 40 euro off. Great deal!



That code was only good for 1 week.  March 4th-11th.  I don’t know how it still worked for you but it was emailed out so anyone (current or new) could have used it during that time.


----------



## bagalogist

tbbbjb said:


> I encourage you to sign up for notifications for 7rp if you are seeking discount codes or wish to be informed of the newest releases as well as limited releases.  They seem to come out with limited edition colors (like Rouge Vif in November 2019) and patterns (like the liberty series in October of 2019 and again January of this year).  The also send gift codes.  The last one I received was on March for 40 euros off, good for 1 week only.
> 
> I totally agree that the prices have now gone from very pricey to simply outrageous and IMHO not justified.  In July of 2019, Kelly 28cm sellier was 300 euros (currently 385 euros) and Birkin 30cm was 385 euros (currently 475 euros).  The significant price increase @85-90 euros (with no explanation for it) as well as discounts not allowed to be used for the limited edition colors or patterns have really turned me off of this company and product.
> 
> I also do not understand why any color red is so special that it is only ever offered as a limited edition and never a regular color.  It doesn’t make any sense that 1 color is more expensive or pricier to make in a fabric then the others.  These are man-made materials so the price should be the consistent regardless of the color produced.  It isn’t like leather or other natural products where one is limited by nature and one’s supply chain.


 
Thank you dear tbbbjb. Totally agree with you. I am on 7rp mailing list but I must say their customer service is lackadaisical at best. I bought 2 inserts using the 40 off discount code a couple of months ago but it doesn't work any more. I have 4 7rp inserts and thinking of adding another one. I emailed and PM on Instagram asking if there is a discount code for their loyal customer but they  don't  even bother to reply. Sigh......
On the other hand, it was always a pleasant experience to buy from MaiTai. I bought a few 1st generation inserts a few years ago, and when I later bought her 2nd generation inserts, she helped me to decide what's best. She is patient, kind and such a gem.  She even offered me discount as her loyal supporter without me asking ( maybe I did ask  ).


----------



## Sylvain

Hello,
I was wondering whether anyone has already ordered the new Ultraviolet color and how it compares to Anemone (I believe that is color on the picture of @allure244 a couple of posts back) and Iris. I am in the market for an insert for my preloved raisin box, which I would say is a bit on the brownish side (it‘s from 2008). Pictures and advice would be greatly appreciated 
I just posted in the other 7RP thread about the increase. I ordered a K28 insert in August last year when the price was 300, so we have a 25% increase on this one. It also seems that they bundled prices so that e.g. k25 and 28 inserts all have the same price ...


----------



## heather041

Heads up to anyone who may be looking to purchase the B30 insert from 7RP - they have recently changed the pocket layout. This was my second B30 insert, and the website still reflected the same layout (i.e. 9 pockets), but when it arrived, I was surprised to see that the layout changed (see photo). It now has 10 pockets, and the end pockets have been split up into 2, smaller pockets. I reached out to them about it, and they confirmed the recent change, and thanked me for reminding them to update the description on their website (!!). I’m so disappointed with the new layout, because there are now only 2 larger pockets for SLG’s, and the rest are fairly small. Maybe some will be happy about this, but I personally don’t have much to go in those smaller sections, so the majority of my items now sit in the middle, which almost defeats the purpose of the whole thing


----------



## TeeCee77

Sylvain said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering whether anyone has already ordered the new Ultraviolet color and how it compares to Anemone (I believe that is color on the picture of @allure244 a couple of posts back) and Iris. I am in the market for an insert for my preloved raisin box, which I would say is a bit on the brownish side (it‘s from 2008). Pictures and advice would be greatly appreciated
> I just posted in the other 7RP thread about the increase. I ordered a K28 insert in August last year when the price was 300, so we have a 25% increase on this one. It also seems that they bundled prices so that e.g. k25 and 28 inserts all have the same price ...


I will let you know! My UV insert arrived next week and I have one in Iris. I’ll post a comparison. I’m interested to see the difference because they look very similar.


----------



## bagalogist

heather041 said:


> Heads up to anyone who may be looking to purchase the B30 insert from 7RP - they have recently changed the pocket layout. This was my second B30 insert, and the website still reflected the same layout (i.e. 9 pockets), but when it arrived, I was surprised to see that the layout changed (see photo). It now has 10 pockets, and the end pockets have been split up into 2, smaller pockets. I reached out to them about it, and they confirmed the recent change, and thanked me for reminding them to update the description on their website (!!). I’m so disappointed with the new layout, because there are now only 2 larger pockets for SLG’s, and the rest are fairly small. Maybe some will be happy about this, but I personally don’t have much to go in those smaller sections, so the majority of my items now sit in the middle, which almost defeats the purpose of the whole thing



Thanks for the info and the comparison pic of the new and old B30 insert. Very helpful of you


----------



## Sylvain

Thank you @TeeCee77 – cannot wait to see it. Alcantara apparently also has eggplant, I wish they would offer this as color for an insert.

To all of you having received an insert recently, heather041‘s post made me wonder about two things. My B35 insert is quite stiff at the upper edges and looks square at the top, similar to Heather‘s light/craie insert. The fit is fine when the bag is open, but when closed, the stiffer upper edges seem to poke into the bag a bit. One can see and feel an ever so slight bulge on side in the front and diagonally in the back (depending on which side the insert slightly shifts to). Heather‘s newer insert looks a bit more oval with rounded edges. 
I wonder whether they also slightly changed the design in this respect. My 2019 K28S insert also has softer edges, but I always assumed that was due to it being a completely different design. Have you experienced a difference in stiffness of the top corners?

Also, how to you deal with the slight natural dimension differences of your bags? The condition described relates to a Birkin with normal to slightly larger dimensions (bottom including piping is 35,4*18,8), but my new to me Raisin B35 is not as deep (about 16,5 cm). For those of you with slightly smaller bags, have you had any issues with fit, poking or bulging.

TIA and enjoy the Easter weekend


----------



## heather041

I actually noticed that too @Sylvain 

The new insert seems to have a less stiff/more rounded top. It’s also a smidge shorter in height


----------



## TeeCee77

heather041 said:


> I actually noticed that too @Sylvain
> 
> The new insert seems to have a less stiff/more rounded top. It’s also a smidge shorter in height


Wow interesting!! This will help. I too had to use my B35 insert with the bag open and not cinched at all.


----------



## TeeCee77

Sylvain said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering whether anyone has already ordered the new Ultraviolet color and how it compares to Anemone (I believe that is color on the picture of @allure244 a couple of posts back) and Iris. I am in the market for an insert for my preloved raisin box, which I would say is a bit on the brownish side (it‘s from 2008). Pictures and advice would be greatly appreciated
> I just posted in the other 7RP thread about the increase. I ordered a K28 insert in August last year when the price was 300, so we have a 25% increase on this one. It also seems that they bundled prices so that e.g. k25 and 28 inserts all have the same price ...


Just got my B25 UV insert. I love it! It is more purple than iris (B35 insert).


----------



## bagalogist

TeeCee77 said:


> Just got my B35 UV insert. I love it! It is more purple than iris. Very very close though.


 The one on the right looks more purple on my screen , is that UV?


----------



## TeeCee77

bagalogist said:


> The one on the right looks more purple on my screen , is that UV?





bagalogist said:


> The one on the right looks more purple on my screen , is that UV?


Sorry! I edited my typo. Yes the smaller B25 insert is UV and the larger B35 insert is Iris. In the outside picture the left is UV.


----------



## bagalogist

TeeCee77 said:


> Sorry! I edited my typo. Yes the smaller B25 insert is UV and the larger B35 insert is Iris. In the outside picture the left is UV.



Thanks for the clarification. Both are lovely. Enjoy your new insert! 
I have the older B30 inserts, which have straight silhouette like your B35. I wish they were curved on top like your new B25 insert, it would fit better especially when we strap up the B.


----------



## Hermes_lover18

TeeCee77 said:


> Just got my B25 UV insert. I love it! It is more purple than iris (B35 insert).


Oooo the UV is gorgeous. How does that fit in your B25 can we see a pic of you have time?


----------



## TeeCee77

Hermes_lover18 said:


> Oooo the UV is gorgeous. How does that fit in your B25 can we see a pic of you have time?


Fits great. I think the 7RP inserts also soften over time forming to the bag but it’s as perfect as you can hope for! Here are some pics. Snug fit but no indents. Does require the straps to be loose and bag open, but not wide open.


----------



## Hermes_lover18

Thank you for sharing the pics! 
Yes I just checked my inserts and I don’t like how the pockets have changed either. I prefer the wider pockets too. 
does anyone have real life pics of the blush color?



TeeCee77 said:


> Fits great. I think the 7RP inserts also soften over time forming to the bag but it’s as perfect as you can hope for! Here are some pics. Snug fit but no indents. Does require the straps to be loose and bag open, but not wide open.


----------



## fawnhagh

Hermes_lover18 said:


> Thank you for sharing the pics!
> Yes I just checked my inserts and I don’t like how the pockets have changed either. I prefer the wider pockets too.
> does anyone have real life pics of the blush color?



I just received mine today! Here is a photo of the blush color under natural lighting. It’s a very pretty, not too light blush pink and I am very happy with it! Mine is for kelly25. The Calvi on the side is rose Sakura in chevre for reference.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

fawnhagh said:


> I just received mine today! Here is a photo of the blush color under natural lighting. It’s a very pretty, not too light blush pink and I am very happy with it! Mine is for kelly25. The Calvi on the side is rose Sakura in chevre for reference.
> 
> View attachment 4714982



Beautiful color! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sunflower_13

Hello,

I apologize in advance if a thread has already been created regarding my following question:
Does anyone know of any good bag inserts for an Hermes Evelyne III 29?

I would love to have one so my evelyne does not lose its shape.
TIA


----------



## WKN

I use the ones by 7RP - I love their Evelyne inserts as they cater for the depth of the bag - e.g. the pocket for your phone is situated higher in the insert so you don't have to dig into the bag for your phone.


----------



## sunflower_13

WKN said:


> I use the ones by 7RP - I love their Evelyne inserts as they cater for the depth of the bag - e.g. the pocket for your phone is situated higher in the insert so you don't have to dig into the bag for your phone.


Thank you! I will look into them. I need one desperately.


----------



## Hermes_lover18

sunflower_13 said:


> Thank you! I will look into them. I need one desperately.


Yes I second that, 7rp are pricey though but worth it. I think code MIM35 still works if you wanted a coupon code gets you 35€ off. 

What does everyone think of the new colour white? I’m unsure but do like the blush pink, thank you for your pics @fawnhagh


----------



## sunflower_13

Hermes_lover18 said:


> Yes I second that, 7rp are pricey though but worth it. I think code MIM35 still works if you wanted a coupon code gets you 35€ off.
> 
> What does everyone think of the new colour white? I’m unsure but do like the blush pink, thank you for your pics @fawnhagh


Thank you. I saw the blush and I'm tempted to buy it.


----------



## TravelSnobLondon

Can someone recommend an insert for my Chanel jumbo? Preferably an insert that’s solid and can help retain the shape of my Chanel jumbo.


----------



## eckw

TeeCee77 said:


> It worked. The code is 40OFFMYINSERT
> for 40 euro off. Great deal!



Thanks for the code, it still works! After reading through all 200+ posts, I’ve decided to pull the trigger and ordered the 7RP inserts for my K25 and K28 retourne in the new pink and in gold. (I think the code works for first-time buyers only and it’s 40 off per insert so I saved 80 euro for 2.) Can’t wait to receive mine (although I’m still a bit sticker shocked)!


----------



## DreamingPink

Not sure if anyone posted this before, but Maitai has added 3 Liberty London prints, the "Peonies" one is so pretty that I bought 2 in a row, love their quality and attention to details!


----------



## Pokie607

I’ve been debating for awhile on what inserts to get for my Birkin 25 and Kelly 32. I finally pulled the trigger yesterday and ordered them from MaiTai and I got a notification it was already shipped today! Will share them once I receive them!


----------



## Hermes_lover18

Oh that is so pretty! What bags did you buy it for? I have the old mai tai design and didn’t like it (lack of structure) but would love to hear your thoughts about your new peonie insert one compared to the 7rp one. 



DreamingPink said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this before, but Maitai has added 3 Liberty London prints, the "Peonies" one is so pretty that I bought 2 in a row, love their quality and attention to details!


----------



## Serva1

Just got my new insert from Maitai and love it! A perfect match with my B35 gris tourterelle. The insert fits perfectly and most importantly the bottom and details on the pockets have exactly the same shade of colour as gt. Very difficult to take pics, even in natural light, the second pic is perhaps the best. I also enclose a pic of my old Maitai insert in natural linen. The linen insert is nowadays more structured but I have a previous model that is soft.  I carry on occasions my bag for work and it has a small ink stain in the bottom, luckily I always use a baginsert so no stains on the bag. Will store my old insert in the pretty pouch that came with the new insert. When I need to carry my bag for work, stuffed with papers, I will still reach for the old lightweight insert.


----------



## Summerof89

hi does anyone have a maitai discount code that they don't mind sharing? thanks


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I received my 7RP in the color Craie for my Birkin 30. The entire experience was great! My order shipped on schedule and the insert is lovely!

It came simply package in a brown box. The insert was wrapped in bubble wrap and then in plastic.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

From reading the forum, this is the newer style 7RP Birkin 30 insert (in the color Craie) with small pockets on each end. I do like how the insert folds in when the bag is pulled closed tightly, but expands if I want to wear the bag more open.

The quality of this insert is incredible. It is really soft, but has enough structure that it does not collapse on itself.

Pulled Tight




More Open Style


----------



## TeeCee77

lcd_purse_girl said:


> From reading the forum, this is the newer style 7RP Birkin 30 insert (in the color Craie) with small pockets on each end. I do like how the insert folds in when the bag is pulled closed tightly, but expands if I want to wear the bag more open.
> 
> The quality of this insert is incredible. It is really soft, but has enough structure that it does not collapse on itself.
> 
> Pulled Tight
> 
> View attachment 4729107
> 
> 
> More Open Style
> View attachment 4729108


Looks great!!! I think that craie is gorgeous!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

quellefromage
May I ask who your favorite pillow vendor was? Also, have you had any luck finding recommendations for a replacement?

TIA



QuelleFromage said:


> I bought a Bag-a-Vie B30 pillow after realizing my favorite pillow vendor was on extended hiatus. It is too large at the base for my B30 and would result in an overstuffed bag. It's going back. Pillow recommendations welcomed


----------



## MaseratiMomma

@DreamingPink
I am thinking about getting the Peonies print.
Would love to see pics of the bags you have paired them with!



DreamingPink said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this before, but Maitai has added 3 Liberty London prints, the "Peonies" one is so pretty that I bought 2 in a row, love their quality and attention to details!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Received an e-mail from 7rp that there ar 2 new colors.. or at least new for me.. Blanc & Blush. very tempting


----------



## eckw

Yes my blush one just arrived! It’s very pretty!




These are my very first 7RP inserts - I ordered two - a blush K25 retourne and a gold K28 retourne. I’m still a bit sticker shocked but they really are perfectly sized. Unlike my other felt ones, there are no unsightly ridges showing (from the edge of the insert sticking out).



My K25 R insert fits my Kelly Ado perfectly as well! So it can do double duty for both bags.


----------



## QuelleFromage

MaseratiMomma said:


> quellefromage
> May I ask who your favorite pillow vendor was? Also, have you had any luck finding recommendations for a replacement?
> 
> TIA


I liked a seller called PursePillows on eBay, but they no longer produce. I am still searching for a pillow for my Birkin 30.   I am turned off trying Bag-a-Vie again due to their responses here, plus their pillows are satin and I prefer a less shiny material. Wish I could help! Let me know if you find something great.


----------



## CMilly

What insert are people enjoying for the GP 36?


----------



## Love Of My Life

MaseratiMomma said:


> quellefromage
> May I ask who your favorite pillow vendor was? Also, have you had any luck finding recommendations for a replacement?
> 
> TIA



May I ask why you gals would not consider stuffing your bag(s) with acid free tissue paper or 100% cotton tee shirt
fabric?


----------



## Pokie607

CMilly said:


> What insert are people enjoying for the GP 36?


I use samorga for my gp 36. It does the job and I love the cup holder for my water bottle.


----------



## CMilly

Pokie607 said:


> I use samorga for my gp 36. It does the job and I love the cup holder for my water bottle.


That looks great. What colour is the insert?


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Hello Love Of My Life 
Right now I do have tissue paper stuffed into my Balenciaga. I don’t worry so much about her since she is supposed to be slouchy and doesn’t have leather interior.  I wrap packing bubbles with scarves for other bags.  It’s just about the time and energy. I (used to) change my bags every day and sometimes even from day to night. It would just be nice to have something simple and appropriately shaped to plop into them without much thought as to whether or not I’m making pressure points.




I hope you are having a great day!



Love Of My Life said:


> May I ask why you gals would not consider stuffing your bag(s) with acid free tissue paper or 100% cotton tee shirt
> fabric?


----------



## Pokie607

CMilly said:


> That looks great. What colour is the insert?


Taupe!


----------



## Love Of My Life

MaseratiMomma said:


> Hello Love Of My Life
> Right now I do have tissue paper stuffed into my Balenciaga. I don’t worry so much about her since she is supposed to be slouchy and doesn’t have leather interior.  I wrap packing bubbles with scarves for other bags.  It’s just about the time and energy. I (used to) change my bags every day and sometimes even from day to night. It would just be nice to have something simple and appropriately shaped to plop into them without much thought as to whether or not I’m making pressure points.
> 
> View attachment 4733701
> 
> 
> I hope you are having a great day!



Got it!! Acid free tissue paper is not a simple transfer!
Have a great day as well


----------



## Hermezzy

Just ordered my first ever 7RP L'insert for my soon-to-arrive B40...the price in USD was almost $629...or 5x more than MaiTai inserts I've ordered.  The reviews are always positive for these products but I keep thinking about the H products I could've gotten for that price...a 90cm scarf, an SLG, a couple of ties, a bracelet... I just keep reminding myself that this is an investment for an investment and that if it is the best possible product then it'll be worth it in the long run.  I've tried D&C (too stiff), samorga (too heavy and disappointing material), maitai (love the design but can be a bit floppy) and finally bit the bullet w/7RP.  We shall see....


----------



## TeeCee77

Hermezzy said:


> Just ordered my first ever 7RP L'insert for my soon-to-arrive B40...the price in USD was almost $629...or 5x more than MaiTai inserts I've ordered.  The reviews are always positive for these products but I keep thinking about the H products I could've gotten for that price...a 90cm scarf, an SLG, a couple of ties, a bracelet... I just keep reminding myself that this is an investment for an investment and that if it is the best possible product then it'll be worth it in the long run.  I've tried D&C (too stiff), samorga (too heavy and disappointing material), maitai (love the design but can be a bit floppy) and finally bit the bullet w/7RP.  We shall see....


You are going to love it! Definitely the right way to think about it.


----------



## eckw

Sharing my thoughts as a new user of 7RP inserts:

I got 2 insets - K25 retourne and K28 retourne. I was previously using felt inserts from a Korean Etsy seller. I liked those inserts and will continue to use them for my Birkins (which I wear and store unfastened) but as I tend to close my Kellys (wearing and storage), the edge of the insert was causing a slight ridge in front of my retourne  Kellys. As 7RP tailors the inserts to the bag shape (even differentiating bet Sellier and Retourne), the trapezoid shape of insert would not poke out when I closed my Kellys,

The inserts are well-made and definitely fit my Kellys better. I bought a gold one to match my gold K28 and a blush one for my bleu encre Kelly Ado and noir K25. Although the blush color is very pretty, I wish I went with a darker color (bleu electrique) as I think dirt will show easily in lighter colors given the suede-like material.

Overall I’m glad I invested the money for these two inserts. But for more structured bags like Kelly sellier  (I currently don’t own any!) , I think I will go with the Mai Tai ones as I find they don’t  need extra support from the insert. Personally for my Bs (B25 and B30) the felt inserts work well as I almost never close the bag so it’s more accommodating to the shape of the inserts.


----------



## Hermezzy

Charming video showing a tour of the 7RP atelier and construction process.


----------



## FreddieMac

Hermezzy said:


> Charming video showing a tour of the 7RP atelier and construction process.




There seems to be a concerning number of Influencers and Vloggers talking about how wonderful their 7RP inserts have been of late. I don't know if it's just me, but if they're struggling to move merchandise so much at the moment, perhaps the abhorrent prices might be the issue, rather than putting freebies in the hands of a few social media personalities.

Or maybe that's just me being cynical and I'm thinking far too much about this on a Saturday evening...


----------



## Love Of My Life

FreddieMac said:


> There seems to be a concerning number of Influencers and Vloggers talking about how wonderful their 7RP inserts have been of late. I don't know if it's just me, but if they're struggling to move merchandise so much at the moment, perhaps the abhorrent prices might be the issue, rather than putting freebies in the hands of a few social media personalities.
> 
> Or maybe that's just me being cynical and I'm thinking far too much about this on a Saturday evening...



Not cynical at all & many are taken aback that  7RP prices are priced the way they are..


----------



## CMilly

The 7RP are very nice but very high priced.  I have a samorga for my Evelyne and GP. For my kelly I have a 7RP.  I would get a 7RP for a kelly or a birkin but that’s about it. I find it works better than acid free tissue paper, towels or the samorga to keep shape.


----------



## FreddieMac

CMilly said:


> The 7RP are very nice but very high priced.  I have a samorga for my Evelyne and GP. For my kelly I have a 7RP.  I would get a 7RP for a kelly or a birkin but that’s about it. I find it works better than acid free tissue paper, towels or the samorga to keep shape.



Oh I certainly wasn't bagging on the quality, but knowing what these textiles cost trade and acceptable margins for labour etc, I struggle to reconcile the value or exploitation of the market.
From personal experience I have used a Mai Tai insert which is excellent quality at what I feel is a fair price. And she's super helpful and friendly to boot!


----------



## Hermes_lover18

FreddieMac said:


> There seems to be a concerning number of Influencers and Vloggers talking about how wonderful their 7RP inserts have been of late. I don't know if it's just me, but if they're struggling to move merchandise so much at the moment, perhaps the abhorrent prices might be the issue, rather than putting freebies in the hands of a few social media personalities.
> 
> Or maybe that's just me being cynical and I'm thinking far too much about this on a Saturday evening...



Yes I noticed that too. I really loved the 7rp Tour Mel did on her channel and appreciate she shows the construction process. I have bought 7RP inserts because of her in depth reviews and and like that she has also uses them for years. All of a sudden, I see during the co-vid crisis all these new vloggers being gifted these inserts to talk about them and it makes me wonder is it because they are struggling so much because of the crisis? It is very interesting move as it happened all at once. 
I do like the look of the new Mai Tai inserts but I have an old design which I didn't like.  Might give their new one a try.
I do not regret my 7RP inserts but I would probably only buy them for my Birkins or Kellys. For your other designer bags, which inserts do you use?


----------



## Hermes_lover18

Hermezzy said:


> Charming video showing a tour of the 7RP atelier and construction process.



Loved this tour too and yes the inserts are expensive but I love mine! No regrets!


----------



## Hermezzy

The newly released blue azur color from 7RP looks beautiful.  I could see it shimmering in a number of different bag colors.


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

Hi everyone, I bought a Kelly 25 Retourne insert from 7RP some weeks ago for my new Kelly 25. Unfortunately the insert looks very big and I tried to fit it and it press out the leather parts at the sides. I have already some 7RP inserts and always loved them but when I saw this I was shocked because this will deform my bag, its a swift bag. I contacted them today and will see what will happen but I am disappointed. A high priced organizer should not deform my bag because its no big. I can even close my bag hardly.


----------



## LVLover

Can someone with a 7rp birkin 30 organizer provide me the large open area’s (main compartment) dimensions? Thanks!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

My MaiTai, Liberty Edition - Peonies, arrived today! I’m very pleased 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 HERMÈS Birkin 30
Swift Tosca PHW


----------



## Hermezzy

Need your opinion:  considering getting a second 7RP insert, this time in a non-neutral, for my 40cm gold togo birkin w/gold HW.  Would you recommend their bleu electrique or their new bleu azur?


----------



## smallfry

Hermezzy said:


> Need your opinion:  considering getting a second 7RP insert, this time in a non-neutral, for my 40cm gold togo birkin w/gold HW.  Would you recommend their bleu electrique or their new bleu azur?


Hi Hermezzy!  I hope you are well   I prefer the bleu electrique insert with a gold togo B, the combination just has more depth for me.


----------



## Hermezzy

smallfry said:


> Hi Hermezzy!  I hope you are well   I prefer the bleu electrique insert with a gold togo B, the combination just has more depth for me.


Done!  Thanks so much...and so nice to see you again...


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

H_LOv3_XOXO said:


> Hi everyone, I bought a Kelly 25 Retourne insert from 7RP some weeks ago for my new Kelly 25. Unfortunately the insert looks very big and I tried to fit it and it press out the leather parts at the sides. I have already some 7RP inserts and always loved them but when I saw this I was shocked because this will deform my bag, its a swift bag. I contacted them today and will see what will happen but I am disappointed. A high priced organizer should not deform my bag because its no big. I can even close my bag hardly.


Has anyone experience with that too?
Can you show me a Kelly 25 Retourne with the 7RP insert inside?  
I would be thankful for our help


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

eckw said:


> Sharing my thoughts as a new user of 7RP inserts:
> 
> I got 2 insets - K25 retourne and K28 retourne. I was previously using felt inserts from a Korean Etsy seller. I liked those inserts and will continue to use them for my Birkins (which I wear and store unfastened) but as I tend to close my Kellys (wearing and storage), the edge of the insert was causing a slight ridge in front of my retourne  Kellys. As 7RP tailors the inserts to the bag shape (even differentiating bet Sellier and Retourne), the trapezoid shape of insert would not poke out when I closed my Kellys,
> 
> The inserts are well-made and definitely fit my Kellys better. I bought a gold one to match my gold K28 and a blush one for my bleu encre Kelly Ado and noir K25. Although the blush color is very pretty, I wish I went with a darker color (bleu electrique) as I think dirt will show easily in lighter colors given the suede-like material.
> 
> Overall I’m glad I invested the money for these two inserts. But for more structured bags like Kelly sellier  (I currently don’t own any!) , I think I will go with the Mai Tai ones as I find they don’t  need extra support from the insert. Personally for my Bs (B25 and B30) the felt inserts work well as I almost never close the bag so it’s more accommodating to the shape of the inserts.


Someone told me recently, that those dents/ridge directly under the flap of the Kelly, will not come from using inserts, this will come anyway from closing the Kelly because of the strings pulling the bag tight. And she told me I should not store it closed because this will happen after time, but only in a Retourne of course. It makes sense to me to be honest...


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

fawnhagh said:


> I just received mine today! Here is a photo of the blush color under natural lighting. It’s a very pretty, not too light blush pink and I am very happy with it! Mine is for kelly25. The Calvi on the side is rose Sakura in chevre for reference.
> 
> View attachment 4714982


Hi fawnhagh, may I ask, does you insert sits right and feels a little tight for your bag? I would be thankful for you reply. kind regards


----------



## Pokie607

My inserts from mai tai came. I got one for my birkin 25 and Kelly 32. I was using a samorga insert for my Birkin originally and noticed it was making dents in the leather. The mai tai ones are softer and so beautiful and well made!


----------



## Hermezzy

Pokie607 said:


> My inserts from mai tai came. I got one for my birkin 25 and Kelly 32. I was using a samorga insert for my Birkin originally and noticed it was making dents in the leather. The mai tai ones are softer and so beautiful and well made!


Beautiful.  I love the maitai site and products so much.  Your inserts look flawless in your bags, and I love the color choices.


----------



## smallfry

Antje_MUC said:


> Dear all
> I have just received a 7RP insert for my Evelyne 33. It is beautifully made, but it appears way too small to me.
> 7 RP claims the have send the correct size, but the also do not publish their dimensions. Does anyone own an Evelyne 33 or 29 insert that fits and could share the dimensions with me?


@Antje_MUC that does look way too small, almost like it should be for the 29. Did you get any more information on the sizes?


----------



## inverved

I'm starting to realise that I should probably get some inserts for my B35 and K28.

Does anyone have any experience with KD Australia inserts? They seem to be very highly recommended in the lux Facebook groups.


----------



## Mijia

H_LOv3_XOXO said:


> Has anyone experience with that too?
> Can you show me a Kelly 25 Retourne with the 7RP insert inside?
> I would be thankful for our help


I am also considering a 7RP insert for my Kelly 25 retourne mysore chevre! It would be great if someone could share a photo.


----------



## TeeCee77

Mijia said:


> I am also considering a 7RP insert for my Kelly 25 retourne mysore chevre! It would be great if someone could share a photo.


Same! OK, Im kinda weird in that so really don’t like my inserts too tight and pressing up on the sides of the bag, plus mine is swift. Anyone ever have a kelly25 retourne and sellier and put the sellier insert (which I understand is a little smaller) in the retourne!? I think I want to try that.


----------



## whykikk

Pokie607 said:


> My inserts from mai tai came. I got one for my birkin 25 and Kelly 32. I was using a samorga insert for my Birkin originally and noticed it was making dents in the leather. The mai tai ones are softer and so beautiful and well made!


They look beautiful!!

I was thinking to order from Mai Tai as well. How long did it take for them to arrive? The website says to expect significant delays.


----------



## Antje_MUC

smallfry said:


> @Antje_MUC that does look way too small, almost like it should be for the 29. Did you get any more information on the sizes?


I ordered an insert for an Evelyne 33 specifically. I asked upfront if they could share the measurements. 7RP refused to do this, but promised that the insert would fit my bag nicely. I found the insert way too small for an E33. I sent them the picture you have seen in my previous post and asked them if they send me the right size. The brand manager Diane insisted that this is the correct size. I then found a user who send me the measurements of her E29 7RP insert. We noticed that there was hardly any difference in size. I again presented the finding to Diane and she still insisted that she sent me the right size. As it became clear that I would not get an insert from 7RP that would be a nice fit in my opinion I asked them to return. Starting the return also involved many discussions but was finally possible. Please bear in mind that they usually do not accept returns as the inserts are made especially for you when you order.
I wasn’t happy at all with the way how my complaint was brushed off over and over and would therefore not recommend buying from them to my friends.
Pictures of E33 insert with my E33:


----------



## smallfry

Antje_MUC said:


> I ordered an insert for an Evelyne 33 specifically. I asked upfront if they could share the measurements. 7RP refused to do this, but promised that the insert would fit my bag nicely. I found the insert way too small for an E33. I sent them the picture you have seen in my previous post and asked them if they send me the right size. The brand manager Diane insisted that this is the correct size. I then found a user who send me the measurements of her E29 7RP insert. We noticed that there was hardly any difference in size. I again presented the finding to Diane and she still insisted that she sent me the right size. As it became clear that I would not get an insert from 7RP that would be a nice fit in my opinion I asked them to return. Starting the return also involved many discussions but was finally possible. Please bear in mind that they usually do not accept returns as the inserts are made especially for you when you order.
> I wasn’t happy at all with the way how my complaint was brushed off over and over and would therefore not recommend buying from them to my friends. If anyone is interested I can share pictures and measurements of the E33 insert that I had received.


Thank you dear Antje.  That's really helpful!  

If anyone else has an Evelyne 33 with a 7RP insert that doesn't mind sharing pics and/or measurements, it would be a good reference.


----------



## CMilly

Antje_MUC said:


> I ordered an insert for an Evelyne 33 specifically. I asked upfront if they could share the measurements. 7RP refused to do this, but promised that the insert would fit my bag nicely. I found the insert way too small for an E33. I sent them the picture you have seen in my previous post and asked them if they send me the right size. The brand manager Diane insisted that this is the correct size. I then found a user who send me the measurements of her E29 7RP insert. We noticed that there was hardly any difference in size. I again presented the finding to Diane and she still insisted that she sent me the right size. As it became clear that I would not get an insert from 7RP that would be a nice fit in my opinion I asked them to return. Starting the return also involved many discussions but was finally possible. Please bear in mind that they usually do not accept returns as the inserts are made especially for you when you order.
> I wasn’t happy at all with the way how my complaint was brushed off over and over and would therefore not recommend buying from them to my friends.
> Pictures of E33 insert with my E33:
> View attachment 4768262
> View attachment 4768263
> View attachment 4768264
> View attachment 4768265


It does look too small. This are not inexpensive inserts. It’s beautiful but it’s too small. How can they see the picture of it in your bag and thinks it’s the right size. I am really surprised because I have had a good experience with them before.


----------



## Antje_MUC

CMilly said:


> It does look too small. This are not inexpensive inserts. It’s beautiful but it’s too small. How can they see the picture of it in your bag and thinks it’s the right size. I am really surprised because I have had a good experience with them before.


Yes, I agree. Fortunately they could be convinced to take it back. I would have rather had a 7RP insert that actually fits my Evelyne 33 as the insert was nice.  But after this experience I have the impression that they don’t have a well fitting insert for Evelyne 33.


----------



## CMilly

I just received my MaiTai for my garden party. The label says Birkin 35 for Garden Party 36 so I guess it would fit both.  It’s beautifully made with gorgeous stitching and fits well. I paid for the expedited shipping and it came in less than a week.  It’s definitely better quality than my Samorga insert. I think I still prefer 7RP because it can be washed and has great colour selection but Mai Tai is really beautiful and much better priced comparatively.


----------



## inverved

I just ordered inserts for my Kelly 28 and Birkin 35 through Handbag Angels in the Midnight Blue colour. Based on the rave reviews which mention quality of product and fast shipping, and overall cost (it cost me $96USD or $140AUD for both including express shipping), it seems promising so far.


----------



## Pokie607

My inserts shipped a day or two after I ordered them and it took about a month to get to me (in the US).


----------



## Pokie607

whykikk said:


> They look beautiful!!
> 
> I was thinking to order from Mai Tai as well. How long did it take for them to arrive? The website says to expect significant delays.


Oops Forgot to quote you. See above!


----------



## terinicola

Just ordered another 7RP insert Bleu Azur for my K28 retourne Feu Togo. (I think the interior blue will pop in side the Feu color).
I find that for the less structures Hermes bags I'd rather use a 7RP insert. I know they're VERY pricey, but so is the bag.
I store my bags (K and Bs) upright in the dust bag with these inserts in them and I find it helps much more than just a felt insert.
(For my more structured bags like a Chanel Classic M flap, a Samorga organizer is just fine and does the job of protecting the interior leather)


----------



## Summerof89

received my Maitais, I have to say I prefer them much more than samorga which is really stiff. The k25 fits super well.


----------



## gucci_chelsea

Hi everyone, I’m looking to buy an insert for my K32 retourne that will help keep its shape...keen to try 7RP but the price point keeps putting me off...
Can someone confirm whether the MaiTai ones are firm enough to help keep the bag’s shape? From some reviews it looks like the linen liners are more malleable? 
If anyone has comparison or advice regarding these 2 specifically for retourne bags I’d love to hear it!
Thanks in advanced! ☺️


----------



## CMilly

My 7RP came from my Evelyne. I would not normally spend so much on an insert for an Evelyne but I needed a good colour match due to the perforation holes and it wasn’t available through Mai Tai. I am very happy with it. My most recent bag insert purchases have been 7RP and Mai Tai. I like them both much better than Samorga - IMHO better quality, functionality  and construction.


----------



## tonkamama

gucci_chelsea said:


> Hi everyone, I’m looking to buy an insert for my K32 retourne that will help keep its shape...keen to try 7RP but the price point keeps putting me off...
> Can someone confirm whether the MaiTai ones are firm enough to help keep the bag’s shape? From some reviews it looks like the linen liners are more malleable?
> If anyone has comparison or advice regarding these 2 specifically for retourne bags I’d love to hear it!
> Thanks in advanced! ☺



I use both MaiTai and https://www.etsy.com/listing/122902..._query=Kelly+32&ref=shop_items_search_1&frs=1 inserts for my K32 in Clemence leather.    She is 4 plus years old and still looking great.


----------



## undecided45

gucci_chelsea said:


> Hi everyone, I’m looking to buy an insert for my K32 retourne that will help keep its shape...keen to try 7RP but the price point keeps putting me off...
> Can someone confirm whether the MaiTai ones are firm enough to help keep the bag’s shape? From some reviews it looks like the linen liners are more malleable?
> If anyone has comparison or advice regarding these 2 specifically for retourne bags I’d love to hear it!
> Thanks in advanced! ☺


I have a K32 retourne and a MaiTai insert that I love. I will say that the MaiTai inserts are more similar to liners than “shapers” - they fit perfectly but are not stiff at all. If you want to keep the shape of the bag I would look for a stiff felt organizer or maybe 7RP. I personally like my K32 a bit slouchy!


----------



## gucci_chelsea

tonkamama said:


> I use both MaiTai and https://www.etsy.com/listing/122902039/fits-hermes-kelly-32-11-x-4-x-5h-purse?ga_search_query=Kelly+32&ref=shop_items_search_1&frs=1 inserts for my K32 in Clemence leather.    She is 4 plus years old and still looking great.



Thanks for the suggestion! I’m very keen to try them out 



undecided45 said:


> I have a K32 retourne and a MaiTai insert that I love. I will say that the MaiTai inserts are more similar to liners than “shapers” - they fit perfectly but are not stiff at all. If you want to keep the shape of the bag I would look for a stiff felt organizer or maybe 7RP. I personally like my K32 a bit slouchy!



Thank you! This is super helpful and confirms my suspicion. I do love the K32 slouchy too but just wanted something I can keep inside for storage as well just so it doesn’t collapse on itself. But the slouchy look when worn is definitely 

I emailed 7RP to try and ask for a bank deposit but it’s been 3 days with no reply...wonder if anyone has had experience with bank transfer to 7RP? It’s just I have a EUR account and would prefer that than use PayPal with crazy fees....


----------



## tonkamama

It depends on the current shape of your Kelly.   The newer edition of MaiTai inserts definitely aren’t “liner”, I have one for each of my quota bags and very please with the quality and pricing For shaper, I just keep the insert inside my Clemence Kelly while storing and it gives enough support




gucci_chelsea said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I’m very keen to try them out


----------



## smallfry

CMilly said:


> My 7RP came from my Evelyne. I would not normally spend so much on an insert for an Evelyne but I needed a good colour match due to the perforation holes and it wasn’t available through Mai Tai. I am very happy with it. My most recent bag insert purchases have been 7RP and Mai Tai. I like them both much better than Samorga - IMHO better quality, functionality  and construction.


Would love to see a picture of the 7rp inside your Evelyne, if it's not too much trouble


----------



## gucci_chelsea

tonkamama said:


> It depends on the current shape of your Kelly.   The newer edition of MaiTai inserts definitely aren’t “liner”, I have one for each of my quota bags and very please with the quality and pricing For shaper, I just keep the insert inside my Clemence Kelly while storing and it gives enough support



Thank you so much! This is super helpful. I wondered whether the old and newer versions were different since the website photos show how it’s more structured but the older reviews say they are more like liners.
At their price point I’m definitely gonna give MaiTai a try 

Also, has anyone tried their regular post option? Or would it be best to pay for EMS? How long has shipping taken for you guys? Thanks again!


----------



## tonkamama

My latest purchase with regular post which took about 3 weeks due to current situation.  


gucci_chelsea said:


> Thank you so much! This is super helpful. I wondered whether the old and newer versions were different since the website photos show how it’s more structured but the older reviews say they are more like liners.
> At their price point I’m definitely gonna give MaiTai a try
> 
> Also, has anyone tried their regular post option? Or would it be best to pay for EMS? How long has shipping taken for you guys? Thanks again!


----------



## Antje_MUC

gucci_chelsea said:


> Also, has anyone tried their regular post option? Or would it be best to pay for EMS? How long has shipping taken for you guys? Thanks again!


I received 2 inserts from Mai Tai via regular post last week. To Germany it took only a few days from ordering to receiving them. They look beautiful and I am eager to try them out.


----------



## gucci_chelsea

tonkamama said:


> My latest purchase with regular post which took about 3 weeks due to current situation.



Thanks! That sounds good, I’m happy to wait.



Antje_MUC said:


> Antje_MUC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received 2 inserts from Mai Tai via regular post last week. To Germany it took only a few days from ordering to receiving them. They look beautiful and I am eager to try them out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing! Show us some photos?  Shipping is fast within the EU I guess. Unfortunately I’m all the way down under haha...can’t wait till we can all travel again.
Click to expand...


----------



## Antje_MUC

gucci_chelsea said:


> Thanks! That sounds good, I’m happy to wait.


Hopefully I can take some on the weekend


----------



## olibelli

Might be a dumb question since it's already so tiny but anyone know if inserts for the Mini K exist? And if so, any brands you recommend? Mine is sinking a little on one side and want to prevent further shape loss


----------



## TeeCee77

olibelli said:


> Might be a dumb question since it's already so tiny but anyone know if inserts for the Mini K exist? And if so, any brands you recommend? Mine is sinking a little on one side and want to prevent further shape loss


I had one made for mine. I love WhiteFox Bags on etsy. She’s made a few others for my harder bags and they are great. I fear they are more of a liner and may not have the stiffness you are looking for.


----------



## tonkamama

I cannot imagine side sinking on a mini K (Sellier)?  perhaps you can start a thread asking opinions on the sinking issue?  

I think all you need is a well custom made bag liner (with pockets) for your mini K to protect the interior.  I 2nd whitefox, Julia is easy to work with, I had one made for my KC and Constance.  I haven’t received them yet due to flights got cancelled in Russia.  I will report back once I received the inserts. 





olibelli said:


> Might be a dumb question since it's already so tiny but anyone know if inserts for the Mini K exist? And if so, any brands you recommend? Mine is sinking a little on one side and want to prevent further shape loss


----------



## TeeCee77

tonkamama said:


> I cannot imagine side sinking on a mini K (Sellier)?  perhaps you can start a thread asking opinions on the sinking issue?
> 
> I think all you need is a well custom made bag liner (with pockets) for your mini K to protect the interior.  I 2nd whitefox, Julia is easy to work with, I had one made for my KC and Constance.  I haven’t received them yet due to flights got cancelled in Russia.  I will report back once I received the inserts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790971
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790972


I had the exact one made for my MC also!! Julia is amazing. I’m also waiting on a set for my Evie TPM and Mini Lindy!


----------



## olibelli

TeeCee77 said:


> I had one made for mine. I love WhiteFox Bags on etsy. She’s made a few others for my harder bags and they are great. I fear they are more of a liner and may not have the stiffness you are looking for.





tonkamama said:


> I cannot imagine side sinking on a mini K (Sellier)?  perhaps you can start a thread asking opinions on the sinking issue?
> 
> I think all you need is a well custom made bag liner (with pockets) for your mini K to protect the interior.  I 2nd whitefox, Julia is easy to work with, I had one made for my KC and Constance.  I haven’t received them yet due to flights got cancelled in Russia.  I will report back once I received the inserts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790971
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790972



Thank you so much to the both of you! I'll definitely reach out and see if she can have something made for mine.

It's not "sinking" per se (I'm just dramatic, lol,) it's more like creasing down the vertical middle of the left side, though I don't know what's causing it since the bag is otherwise so structured. You can kind of see it in the below photo (where my hand is) and this is with the bag aleady stuffed to support it from the inside! So weird... but not happy about it, so want to see what I can do to alleviate ASAP.


----------



## TeeCee77

olibelli said:


> Thank you so much to the both of you! I'll definitely reach out and see if she can have something made for mine.
> 
> It's not "sinking" per se (I'm just dramatic, lol,) it's more like creasing down the vertical middle of the left side, though I don't know what's causing it since the bag is otherwise so structured. You can kind of see it in the below photo (where my hand is) and this is with the bag aleady stuffed to support it from the inside! So weird... but not happy about it, so want to see what I can do to alleviate ASAP.
> 
> View attachment 4791295


Oh that is interesting, I see it. I store my mini K with the straps undone. Mine is particularly “full” so it’s quite a chore to do the straps closed. Any chance you think that may be contributing? Definitely give an insert a try!


----------



## olibelli

TeeCee77 said:


> Oh that is interesting, I see it. I store my mini K with the straps undone. Mine is particularly “full” so it’s quite a chore to do the straps closed. Any chance you think that may be contributing? Definitely give an insert a try!



I store mine fully stuffed with the straps done and the included felt protection, but for some reason, those creases still happened. Really not sure.   But fingers crossed the insert helps!


----------



## kaygeeroo

Hello! Newbie here. I just purchased my first Kelly 32 in gulliver leather. I apologize if this was already answered (I tried going through the 200+ page thread as much as possible), but due to the softness and age of the leather, the bag has started to lose its shape in the back. I just purchased a bag pillow from bag-a-vie to keep the bag shape when not in use, but will need a structured insert while I use it. Someone recommended Samorga, and I have also read about 7 RP and Divide and Conquer providing good structure. 

I don't want to ruin the bag, and possibly crease it from the insert, but at the same time I am a little shell shocked to spend 450 euro on a 7 RP insert. Any recommendations here would be greatly appreciated. I am attaching photos of the bag and loss of shape. Thank you for reading!!


----------



## TeeCee77

kaygeeroo said:


> Hello! Newbie here. I just purchased my first Kelly 32 in gulliver leather. I apologize if this was already answered (I tried going through the 200+ page thread as much as possible), but due to the softness and age of the leather, the bag has started to lose its shape in the back. I just purchased a bag pillow from bag-a-vie to keep the bag shape when not in use, but will need a structured insert while I use it. Someone recommended Samorga, and I have also read about 7 RP and Divide and Conquer providing good structure.
> 
> I don't want to ruin the bag, and possibly crease it from the insert, but at the same time I am a little shell shocked to spend 450 euro on a 7 RP insert. Any recommendations here would be greatly appreciated. I am attaching photos of the bag and loss of shape. Thank you for reading!!
> 
> View attachment 4792683
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792684
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792685


I think a 7RP would be best for your bag. Good structure but won’t cause indentations. The price hurts, but they are worth it.


----------



## CMilly

kaygeeroo said:


> Hello! Newbie here. I just purchased my first Kelly 32 in gulliver leather. I apologize if this was already answered (I tried going through the 200+ page thread as much as possible), but due to the softness and age of the leather, the bag has started to lose its shape in the back. I just purchased a bag pillow from bag-a-vie to keep the bag shape when not in use, but will need a structured insert while I use it. Someone recommended Samorga, and I have also read about 7 RP and Divide and Conquer providing good structure.
> 
> I don't want to ruin the bag, and possibly crease it from the insert, but at the same time I am a little shell shocked to spend 450 euro on a 7 RP insert. Any recommendations here would be greatly appreciated. I am attaching photos of the bag and loss of shape. Thank you for reading!!
> 
> View attachment 4792683
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792684
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792685


I have a Samorga, a Mai tai and a 7RP. I personally will not buy another Samorga and am considering replacing it with a 7RP. My vote would go to either 7RP or Mai Tai.


----------



## kaygeeroo

TeeCee77 said:


> I think a 7RP would be best for your bag. Good structure but won’t cause indentations. The price hurts, but they are worth it.


Thank you!! The advice is much appreciated!!


----------



## kaygeeroo

CMilly said:


> I have a Samorga, a Mai tai and a 7RP. I personally will not buy another Samorga and am considering replacing it with a 7RP. My vote would go to either 7RP or Mai Tai.


Thank you!! This is much appreciated. I looked at Mai Tai, but was concerned it wouldn't give me enough structure. I really like 7 RP, but that price tag for a bag liner hurts!!


----------



## tonkamama

kaygeeroo said:


> Thank you!! This is much appreciated. I looked at Mai Tai, but was concerned it wouldn't give me enough structure. I really like 7 RP, but that price tag for a bag liner hurts!!


Try D&C bag insert, I have a K32 in clemence leather and she still looks as good as day 1 I took her home.  The key is not to overly stuff your bag with any insert in it.  








						Fits Kelly 32 / 11 X 4 X 5h / Purse - Etsy
					

This Purse Inserts item by DivideAndConquer has 70 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Chelsea, IA. Listed on Oct 31, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## kaygeeroo

tonkamama said:


> Try D&C bag insert, I have a K32 in clemence leather and she still looks as good as day 1 I took her home.  The key is not to overly stuff your bag with any insert in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fits Kelly 32 / 11 X 4 X 5h / Purse - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Purse Inserts item by DivideAndConquer has 70 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Chelsea, IA. Listed on Oct 31, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


Thank you!! I will definitely review the link!


----------



## bagnut1

kaygeeroo said:


> Hello! Newbie here. I just purchased my first Kelly 32 in gulliver leather. I apologize if this was already answered (I tried going through the 200+ page thread as much as possible), but due to the softness and age of the leather, the bag has started to lose its shape in the back. I just purchased a bag pillow from bag-a-vie to keep the bag shape when not in use, but will need a structured insert while I use it. Someone recommended Samorga, and I have also read about 7 RP and Divide and Conquer providing good structure.
> 
> I don't want to ruin the bag, and possibly crease it from the insert, but at the same time I am a little shell shocked to spend 450 euro on a 7 RP insert. Any recommendations here would be greatly appreciated. I am attaching photos of the bag and loss of shape. Thank you for reading!!
> 
> View attachment 4792683
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792684
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792685


I use a fourbi because I care more about switching contents easily vs. keeping the shape of my bags.  However, I picked one of these up to corral my electronics stuff in my work tote and it's actually nice and seems well made (and it's SO CHEAP so can't go wrong!).








						KNALLBÅGE Bag organizer insert, felt - IKEA
					

KNALLBÅGE Bag organizer insert, felt. With this bag organizer insert in soft felt, you can gather all the small things that you want close at hand. Easy to move from bag to bag, between different rooms or to different desks.




					www.ikea.com


----------



## Love Of My Life

bagnut1 said:


> I use a fourbi because I care more about switching contents easily vs. keeping the shape of my bags.  However, I picked one of these up to corral my electronics stuff in my work tote and it's actually nice and seems well made (and it's SO CHEAP so can't go wrong!).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KNALLBÅGE Bag organizer insert, felt - IKEA
> 
> 
> KNALLBÅGE Bag organizer insert, felt. With this bag organizer insert in soft felt, you can gather all the small things that you want close at hand. Easy to move from bag to bag, between different rooms or to different desks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ikea.com



I use the Fourbi as well & use it basically for the same reason you do.. I stuff my bags with acid free tissue
to keep the shape as I prefer that over the pillows some gals/guys favor


----------



## odette57

tonkamama said:


> I cannot imagine side sinking on a mini K (Sellier)?  perhaps you can start a thread asking opinions on the sinking issue?
> 
> I think all you need is a well custom made bag liner (with pockets) for your mini K to protect the interior.  I 2nd whitefox, Julia is easy to work with, I had one made for my KC and Constance.  I haven’t received them yet due to flights got cancelled in Russia.  I will report back once I received the inserts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790971
> 
> 
> View attachment 4790972





TeeCee77 said:


> I had the exact one made for my MC also!! Julia is amazing. I’m also waiting on a set for my Evie TPM and Mini Lindy!


I wish I read this first! Normally when I get a new bag I wait until I get a liner before using. I have used my new mini kelly and thought it’s fine without a liner given that it’s so small. Now I’ve dented the inside with my calvi, I guess it was pressing too hard on the bottom.


----------



## odette57

kaygeeroo said:


> Hello! Newbie here. I just purchased my first Kelly 32 in gulliver leather. I apologize if this was already answered (I tried going through the 200+ page thread as much as possible), but due to the softness and age of the leather, the bag has started to lose its shape in the back. I just purchased a bag pillow from bag-a-vie to keep the bag shape when not in use, but will need a structured insert while I use it. Someone recommended Samorga, and I have also read about 7 RP and Divide and Conquer providing good structure.
> 
> I don't want to ruin the bag, and possibly crease it from the insert, but at the same time I am a little shell shocked to spend 450 euro on a 7 RP insert. Any recommendations here would be greatly appreciated. I am attaching photos of the bag and loss of shape. Thank you for reading!!
> 
> View attachment 4792683
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792684
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792685


I would recommend a Divide and Conquer insert as well. I have a swift toolbox with a D&C insert that I never take out. The insert that I got is perfect, never caused any indentations.


----------



## tonkamama

odette57 said:


> I would recommend a Divide and Conquer insert as well. I have a swift toolbox with a D&C insert that I never take out. The insert that I got is perfect,* never caused any indentations*.


I have D&C inside my K32 as well, but I did, empty out my bag with just the insert alone When I get home, which I find most reported “indentation“ is the result of over stuffing the bag 24/7.


----------



## Antje_MUC

Beautiful Mai-Tai insert for my Picotin 22. Also the Picotin corners get a little slouchy which improves significantly with the insert. See picture from the outside.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Enjoy! It's such a stunner. I adore Mai Tai inserts. Taina is such a delight, and it makes me so happy to support her. I have an original from ages ago in taupe fabric for my Amazonia Garden Party, one of the Jean Paul Gaultier designs in an acid yellow-green for my denim GP, a natural color fabric one for my Etain Evelyne, and a dusty grape fabric one for my Raisin Picotin. IMHO, they are so well made and beautifully packaged for shipping.



Antje_MUC said:


> Beautiful Mai-Tai insert for my Picotin 22. Also the Picotin corners get a little slouchy which improves significantly with the insert. See picture from the outside.
> View attachment 4793433
> View attachment 4793434
> View attachment 4793435
> View attachment 4793436


----------



## TeeCee77

Just got my mini Evie and mini Lindy inserts from Julia at WhiteFox! Per usual, she did an awesome job!


----------



## Pivoine66

IMHO I love MaiTai inserts. (FYI: I'm not related to her and I'm not paid ... just mho.)
I have just received my new MaiTai Inserts. (This time JPG in red (bordeaux) and the Fantasy.) They are beautiful! The Fantasy with its delicate colours and the many beautiful flowers and tendrils makes my heart beat really high. The red JPG looks very noble and posh. Both are as always high quality processed and give structure, although they are so wonderfully light to keep the bag light.   As always I am very satisfied and happy with her wonderful inserts and her excellent service.


----------



## ce_1992

tonkamama said:


> Try D&C bag insert, I have a K32 in clemence leather and she still looks as good as day 1 I took her home.  The key is not to overly stuff your bag with any insert in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fits Kelly 32 / 11 X 4 X 5h / Purse - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Purse Inserts item by DivideAndConquer has 70 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Chelsea, IA. Listed on Oct 31, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com



I don’t have a H bag yet but I have a D&C insert for my LV Neverfull and LOVE it. It’s such good quality and fits in the bag perfectly. Connie does a great job and I know I’ll be getting my inserts from her when I do get my H babies


----------



## ice75

Hi ladies,is there a promo code for 7RP now? Thank you in advance


----------



## chicfinds

email 7rp customer service directly and ask for a promo code. they're really nice and gave me a 40 off one insert awhile back which is better than the typical 35 that's often floated around.


----------



## ice75

chicfinds said:


> email 7rp customer service directly and ask for a promo code. they're really nice and gave me a 40 off one insert awhile back which is better than the typical 35 that's often floated around.


Hi chicfinds,thank you for your reply!


----------



## gracie05

Here is my Samorga insert for my mini Lindy. Very pleased with the fit!


----------



## jssl1688

For the ones that have whitefox inserts is it under the store name wind art store? I can’t seem to find whitefox, it directs me to the wind art store so just wanted to verify. Thanks


----------



## gracie05

jssl1688 said:


> For the ones that have whitefox inserts is it under the store name wind art store? I can’t seem to find whitefox, it directs me to the wind art store so just wanted to verify. Thanks


I believe it is this one on Etsy:








						WhiteFoxBags | Etsy
					

You searched for: WhiteFoxBags! Discover the unique items that WhiteFoxBags creates. At Etsy, we pride ourselves on our global community of sellers. Each Etsy seller helps contribute to a global marketplace of creative goods. By supporting WhiteFoxBags, you’re supporting a small business, and...




					www.etsy.com


----------



## jssl1688

gracie05 said:


> I believe it is this one on Etsy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhiteFoxBags | Etsy
> 
> 
> You searched for: WhiteFoxBags! Discover the unique items that WhiteFoxBags creates. At Etsy, we pride ourselves on our global community of sellers. Each Etsy seller helps contribute to a global marketplace of creative goods. By supporting WhiteFoxBags, you’re supporting a small business, and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com



thank you so much dear!! I will go take a look now


----------



## escety

Hi all! Anyone can recommend a bag insert for kelly 28 retourne togo that is supportive enough to allow the bag to hold its shape while not too stiff that may potentially deform the leather? 

Thank you!!


----------



## tonkamama

escety said:


> Hi all! Anyone can recommend a bag insert for kelly 28 retourne togo that is supportive enough to allow the bag to hold its shape while not too stiff that may potentially deform the leather?
> 
> Thank you!!


I highly recommend MaiTai insert for your togo K28 retourne bag.  








						Kelly bag organizer/insert size 32
					

Custom made to fit a Hermès Kelly bag, size 32. The perfect fit ensures that your precious bag is well protected. The insert gently maintains your bag's shape and lets you organize the things you carry inside. Made in France.




					maitaicollection.com


----------



## tonkamama

jssl1688 said:


> thank you so much dear!! I will go take a look now


Regarding Whitefoxbags....Jut a heads up that due to unknown flight cancellations my items are still stuck at the  ST. PETERSBURG PULKOV, RUSSIAN airport, it’s been a month already .  Anyone experiencing this major delay?


----------



## jssl1688

tonkamama said:


> Regarding Whitefoxbags....Jut a heads up that due to unknown flight cancellations my items are still stuck at the  ST. PETERSBURG PULKOV, RUSSIAN airport, it’s been a month already .  Anyone experiencing this major delay?



Hi tonkamama, thanks for letting me know, now I’m wondering if I should order from divide and conquer instead since she’s US based. I have her inserts but just wanted to try someone new. I really like maitai’s too but she’s in France so I’m sure the delay is real as well. Has anyone ordered from her recently and how’s the shipping time?


----------



## TeeCee77

jssl1688 said:


> Hi tonkamama, thanks for letting me know, now I’m wondering if I should order from divide and conquer instead since she’s US based. I have her inserts but just wanted to try someone new. I really like maitai’s too but she’s in France so I’m sure the delay is real as well. Has anyone ordered from her recently and how’s the shipping time?


I know one other TPFr that had this issue with an order during the height of the pandemic. I just ordered mine with express shipping and they came quickly. I ordered another for my C and she said the shipping has been going normally again. I will report back when I receive my most recent C inserts.


----------



## Cygne18

tonkamama said:


> Regarding Whitefoxbags....Jut a heads up that due to unknown flight cancellations my items are still stuck at the  ST. PETERSBURG PULKOV, RUSSIAN airport, it’s been a month already .  Anyone experiencing this major delay?


Hi! I put in an order from Whitefoxbags in early April and received it about two weeks ago. Flights were halted from St. Petersburg due to COVID and I think anyone putting their order in around the same time probably received it by now. I just put in another order and Julia has assured me that she found an alternative way to ship items - two weeks to the States.

Pics for the insert for a PM Evelyne below. It weighs approximately 8.4 oz. If I could, I would have ordered it all one color and without exterior pockets and that extra zipper as I believe it adds to the weight. I love the zip feature and the material is lightweight.


----------



## olibelli

tonkamama said:


> Regarding Whitefoxbags....Jut a heads up that due to unknown flight cancellations my items are still stuck at the  ST. PETERSBURG PULKOV, RUSSIAN airport, it’s been a month already .  Anyone experiencing this major delay?



I just ordered something from Julia and she told me it would be about two weeks to ship to the U.S. as well. Perhaps she's using a different shipping provider rather than a federal postage service which depends on commercial flights to operate (since private carriers have their own fleet.) Will let you know when mine arrives too!


----------



## tonkamama

thank you Ladies for the updates.  I wish she could have given me a shipping option other than that she is wonderful to work with and I am sure I will love her inserts, can’t wait !  



Cygne18 said:


> Hi! I put in an order from Whitefoxbags in early April and received it about two weeks ago. Flights were halted from St. Petersburg due to COVID and I think anyone putting their order in around the same time probably received it by now. I just put in another order and Julia has assured me that she found an alternative way to ship items - two weeks to the States.
> 
> Pics for the insert for a PM Evelyne below. It weighs approximately 8.4 oz. If I could, I would have ordered it all one color and without exterior pockets and that extra zipper as I believe it adds to the weight. I love the zip feature and the material is lightweight.





olibelli said:


> I just ordered something from Julia and she told me it would be about two weeks to ship to the U.S. as well. Perhaps she's using a different shipping provider rather than a federal postage service which depends on commercial flights to operate (since private carriers have their own fleet.) Will let you know when mine arrives too!


----------



## tonkamama

For MaiTai I waited about 3 weeks, from France to US was quick, the delay was at US custom.  I read express shipping don’t have any issue.  Highly recommended MaiTai inserts.  



jssl1688 said:


> Hi tonkamama, thanks for letting me know, now I’m wondering if I should order from divide and conquer instead since she’s US based. I have her inserts but just wanted to try someone new.* I really like maitai’s too but she’s in France so I’m sure the delay is real as well. Has anyone ordered from her recently and how’s the shipping time?*


----------



## Jolly Wolf

Hello guys!!
Do you buy bag inserts for your hermes bags?
If you do, which model did you buy and where did you get it?
I am currently looking for one to fit my herbag. But I’d love to hear about inserts for other models too.


----------



## Meta

Jolly Wolf said:


> Hello guys!!
> Do you buy bag inserts for your hermes bags?
> If you do, which model did you buy and where did you get it?
> I am currently looking for one to fit my herbag. But I’d love to hear about inserts for other models too.


Perhaps you'd like to do a search on this thread for a suitable bag insert for your Herbag? Alternatively, you could also do a search on the Herbag thread.


----------



## Sferics

I got one for my Jypsiere and it was customised exactly like I wanted it (as the Jyps is really not constructed for bag inserts fitting in easiliy and without wasting space). I bought it from a small shop on etsy and was I happy about the price and a fast delivery.


----------



## LVinCali

You might want to check out this thread:  






						Bag Inserts List: New Updates page 191
					

I read much about the reviews of the various kinds of purse organizers and protectors in this forum.  Everyone seems to have his/her favorite for his/her special needs (e.g., bag type and presonal preferrence).  I have decided on the bagmate inspite of its weight.  Wonder which of these purse...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## LVLover

Wanted to post a review of a custom organizer done my Mama Sherri of 47th Heaven (etsy). I wanted a small organizer to utilize the extra space in my b30 when using my bearn and medium TB pouch. This organizer is small like 3x4 but is PERFECT for organizing the stuff I need to quickly grab- keys, hand sanitizer, tissues, purse hook, pen, plastic bag (in case of rain). Quality is excellent and she let me send her fabric I wanted to use. I had her make an organizer for my travel bag also (not hermes so not posting pics of that). Cannot say enough good things about the organizer or 47th Heaven!!


----------



## cuselover

Hi I just purchased a mini evelyne any recom of what insert? And what brand? I read someone said some inserts don’t fit exactly right but I forgot which brand


----------



## tonkamama

cuselover said:


> Hi I just purchased a mini evelyne any recom of what insert? And what brand? I read someone said some inserts don’t fit exactly right but I forgot which brand


For mini I recommend Whitefoxbags because of the thinner material and she makes custom size to fit the mini, just be aware of the shipping it might takes forever due to flights cancellations but I read now she has a different method to ship....


----------



## raradarling

Hi all!

I am so excited to say that I picked up my very first Birkin yesterday from my local boutique and am now looking for the best insert. I want one that will support the Togo leather to maintain structure without leaving a line in the leather (ie. visible from the outside).

I looked at 7RP but they are very expensive. I have always liked the look of the Mai Tai inserts - they seem very classy and soft.

Any advice?

Thanks!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Congrats on your new bag!





						Bag Inserts List: New Updates page 191
					

thank you Ladies for the updates.  I wish she could have given me a shipping option other than that she is wonderful to work with and I am sure I will love her inserts, can’t wait :drool:!     Hi! I put in an order from Whitefoxbags in early April and received it about two weeks ago. Flights...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## raradarling

acrowcounted said:


> Congrats on your new bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag Inserts List: New Updates page 191
> 
> 
> thank you Ladies for the updates.  I wish she could have given me a shipping option other than that she is wonderful to work with and I am sure I will love her inserts, can’t wait :drool:!     Hi! I put in an order from Whitefoxbags in early April and received it about two weeks ago. Flights...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you!


----------



## WKN

Congratulations! I think there is a thread discussing bag inserts: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bag-inserts-list-new-updates-page-191.688779/

I have/used bag inserts from 7RP, Mai Tai, and Samorga. My favourite is from 7RP - very light material. Mai Tai inserts are beautiful but can add to the weight of the bag. Samorga insert has a pocket for water bottle! 

Good luck in choosing your inserts and happy wearing your baby B!


----------



## HKsai

I would size down for MaiTai. The b30 insert left an imprint on my epsom b30. It might not have the same problem on the Togo b30. Now I use the b30 insert for my k35 and b35.


----------



## Bellub

I use samorga and is happy with the quality and price. 7RP is way too expensive IMO. For that price I may as well get one from Hermes directly. My personal view is that its an insert and I just need it to do its job to keep my bag clean and organized hence not worth to break the bank for. Just my personal view.


----------



## Red Barchetta

Just got a MaiTai insert.  Beautifully made and I really love it.  Mainly use as a liner for my bag rather for much organization.  Pockets are smaller than my Samorga insert, but MaiTai  is much more flexible and does not leave indentation on my Clemence bag.  The Bag Inserts Thread mentioned above was a real help.  Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## ryukafroo

Sferics said:


> I got one for my Jypsiere and it was customised exactly like I wanted it (as the Jyps is really not constructed for bag inserts fitting in easiliy and without wasting space). I bought it from a small shop on etsy and was I happy about the price and a fast delivery.


Hi!   Which shop did you get it from?  I’m looking for an insert for the jypsiere.   Thank you!


----------



## Sferics

ryukafroo said:


> Hi!   Which shop did you get it from?  I’m looking for an insert for the jypsiere.   Thank you!


I got it (and two others) from JennyKrafts.
For the Jypsiere I "designed" myself and told her the measuerements and draw a picture  
I did not want the insert to go to high in the bag because of the special shape. 
She totally gets along with dilettantism like this  :


----------



## Jolly Wolf

Wow, thanks for the tips, gonna find myself one of those.

Thanks!!


----------



## gucci_chelsea

My MaiTai K32 Retourne insert arrived and it looks and feels great. Super happy with it 
Also for reference, I opted for La Poste shipping and it took 2 full weeks to get all the way to Australia from France so it's much faster than expected especially with Covid.


----------



## raradarling

Thank you!!!



HKsai said:


> I would size down for MaiTai. The b30 insert left an imprint on my epsom b30. It might not have the same problem on the Togo b30. Now I use the b30 insert for my k35 and b35.





Bellub said:


> I use samorga and is happy with the quality and price. 7RP is way too expensive IMO. For that price I may as well get one from Hermes directly. My personal view is that its an insert and I just need it to do its job to keep my bag clean and organized hence not worth to break the bank for. Just my personal view.





kathydral said:


> Just got a MaiTai insert.  Beautifully made and I really love it.  Mainly use as a liner for my bag rather for much organization.  Pockets are smaller than my Samorga insert, but MaiTai  is much more flexible and does not leave indentation on my Clemence bag.  The Bag Inserts Thread mentioned above was a real help.  Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## raradarling

HKsai said:


> I would size down for MaiTai. The b30 insert left an imprint on my epsom b30. It might not have the same problem on the Togo b30. Now I use the b30 insert for my k35 and b35.



This is what I am worried about - I want one that helps the bag to hold its structure but I don't want it to leave an imprint.

Do you find that sizing down, does the insert still help the bag to hold its shape?


----------



## jssl1688

raradarling said:


> This is what I am worried about - I want one that helps the bag to hold its structure but I don't want it to leave an imprint.
> 
> Do you find that sizing down, does the insert still help the bag to hold its shape?



I have divide and conquer from etsy, I bought her insert made for a 30 birkin and it doesn't leave an imprint on my epsom b. It actually fits really well but with just enough gap in the front, back and side where it doesn't push the leather out. I was considering mai tai as well, but if it leaves an imprint, that would concern me. If it doesn't bother one to take it in and out after every use, that may not be a problem.


----------



## mochiblure

kathydral said:


> Just got a MaiTai insert.  Beautifully made and I really love it.  Mainly use as a liner for my bag rather for much organization.  Pockets are smaller than my Samorga insert, but MaiTai  is much more flexible and does not leave indentation on my Clemence bag.  The Bag Inserts Thread mentioned above was a real help.  Congrats on your new bag!



Would be great if you could post a pic, which design did you choose for your MaiTai insert?


----------



## raradarling

jssl1688 said:


> I have divide and conquer from etsy, I bought her insert made for a 30 birkin and it doesn't leave an imprint on my epsom b. It actually fits really well but with just enough gap in the front, back and side where it doesn't push the leather out. I was considering mai tai as well, but if it leaves an imprint, that would concern me. If it doesn't bother one to take it in and out after every use, that may not be a problem.


Thank you - I will take a look at their inserts.


----------



## HKsai

raradarling said:


> This is what I am worried about - I want one that helps the bag to hold its structure but I don't want it to leave an imprint.
> 
> Do you find that sizing down, does the insert still help the bag to hold its shape?


I rarely use my B so I just put the size down insert every time I use my B or K. Otherwise, I have my bag hunter bag pillow in them.


----------



## raradarling

HKsai said:


> I rarely use my B so I just put the size down insert every time I use my B or K. Otherwise, I have my bag hunter bag pillow in them.


Thanks! It sounds like if I make sure not to store my bag with the insert inside that I should be ok. Now I’m going to look up Bag Hunter pillows!


----------



## olibelli

tonkamama said:


> thank you Ladies for the updates.  I wish she could have given me a shipping option other than that she is wonderful to work with and I am sure I will love her inserts, can’t wait !



Just wanted to share an update - my insert shipped on 31 July and arrived today, 6 Aug, so no delay whatsoever and was so surprised with how quickly it shipped (I am in NY, by the way!)


----------



## ryukafroo

Sferics said:


> I got it (and two others) from JennyKrafts.
> For the Jypsiere I "designed" myself and told her the measuerements and draw a picture
> I did not want the insert to go to high in the bag because of the special shape.
> She totally gets along with dilettantism like this  :
> 
> View attachment 4810284


Thank you!  I will look into her shop.   What you came up with looks perfect !


----------



## tonkamama

olibelli said:


> Just wanted to share an update - my insert shipped on 31 July and arrived today, 6 Aug, so no delay whatsoever and was so surprised with how quickly it shipped (I am in NY, by the way!)


Sadly nothing yet, since June 28.  I have a bad feeling that I will never receive my order


----------



## tonkamama

TeeCee77 said:


> I know one other TPFr that had this issue with an order during the height of the pandemic. I just ordered mine with express shipping and they came quickly. I ordered another for my C and she said the shipping has been going normally again. I will report back when I receive my most recent C inserts.


TeeCee77 did you receive your 2nd order of C insert Yet?  Thank you.


----------



## TeeCee77

tonkamama said:


> TeeCee77 did you receive your 2nd order of C insert Yet?  Thank you.


It is on its way! I got the shipping notification this week, so hopefully it comes in early next week!


----------



## jesshax

Hi all,

I just got a garden party 36 and I'm trying to decide between a Fourbi 25 and a Samorga insert. I'd still like to be able to fit my 13" laptop in my garden party with the insert. Do any of you have any recommendations/preferences between those two for the garden party?


----------



## mochiblure

I found the Fourbi 25 insert too small for a B30 so I think it will really be too small for a GP 36; a larger size insert would probably fit the available space better with less sliding around.



jesshax said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got a garden party 36 and I'm trying to decide between a Fourbi 25 and a Samorga insert. I'd still like to be able to fit my 13" laptop in my garden party with the insert. Do any of you have any recommendations/preferences between those two for the garden party?


----------



## Love Of My Life

jesshax said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got a garden party 36 and I'm trying to decide between a Fourbi 25 and a Samorga insert. I'd still like to be able to fit my 13" laptop in my garden party with the insert. Do any of you have any recommendations/preferences between those two for the garden party?



I don't have a garden party but I do have both sizes in the Hermes Fourbi which  I use in my Kelly 32 & 35
My SA explained that you should want the fourbi in the smaller size to put in your handbag so there is room for
other items, but it is strictly personal preference.


----------



## _queenbee

Hi everyone! I recently got my first C18 in swift leather. Do you recommend using an insert to help keep the shape or not using one? What have your experiences been like?


----------



## tonkamama

_queenbee said:


> Hi everyone! I recently got my first C18 in swift leather. Do you recommend using an insert to help keep the shape or not using one? What have your experiences been like?


You really don’t need an insert for your C18, but I would recommend some kind of thin fabric liner to protect inside if you don’t like hard objects such as keys scratch-up the interior.


----------



## supermommy101

I just ordered a few bag inserts from Samorga.


----------



## supermommy101

raradarling said:


> This is what I am worried about - I want one that helps the bag to hold its structure but I don't want it to leave an imprint.
> 
> Do you find that sizing down, does the insert still help the bag to hold its shape?


Have you thought about Samorga?


----------



## LVinCali

My Samorga collection.  Used each one for a day or two, but in the end, none of them worked for me.  I found them heavy and rough/course, a lot of wasted money as I ended up throwing them all out.   Maitai and Rue Paradis look amazing, just haven’t pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## supermommy101

LVinCali said:


> My Samorga collection.  Used each one for a day or two, but in the end, none of them worked for me.  I found them heavy and rough/course, a lot of wasted money as I ended up throwing them all out.   Maitai and Rue Paradis look amazing, just haven’t pulled the trigger yet.
> 
> View attachment 4816004


wow. you had quite a few. I heard good things about 7RP, but just do not think its price


----------



## bagnutt

LVinCali said:


> My Samorga collection.  Used each one for a day or two, but in the end, none of them worked for me.  I found them heavy and rough/course, a lot of wasted money as I ended up throwing them all out.   Maitai and Rue Paradis look amazing, just haven’t pulled the trigger yet.
> 
> View attachment 4816004


Wow, you should have sold them! I have Samorga inserts in most of my LV bags. I like that they help to add structure to my speedys and petit noe. The only thing I don’t like is that it can take up to 3 months for production and shipping.


----------



## LVinCali

bagnutt said:


> Wow, you should have sold them! I have Samorga inserts in most of my LV bags. I like that they help to add structure to my speedys and petit noe. The only thing I don’t like is that it can take up to 3 months for production and shipping.



I tried as I hate throwing anything in the trash, but couldn’t find any platform to do    so in the EU (and I can’t figure out how to not pay a fortune in shipping in my current country’s eBay site).


----------



## bagnutt

LVinCali said:


> I tried as I hate throwing anything in the trash, but couldn’t find any platform to do    so in the EU (and I can’t figure out how to not pay a fortune in shipping in my current country’s eBay site).


Gotcha. Thought you were in the States.


----------



## HKsai

Anyone has gold recommendation for inserts that don’t leave indentation for bigger bags like b35 or k35? Currently I’m using the MaiTai b30 inserts for both bags because I’m nervous that an insert with snugged fit with leaves an imprint on the leather. I put my MaiTai b30 insert in my epsom b30 and it left indent after an hour of use.


----------



## BagLady164

LVinCali said:


> My Samorga collection.  Used each one for a day or two, but in the end, none of them worked for me.  I found them heavy and rough/course, a lot of wasted money as I ended up throwing them all out.   Maitai and Rue Paradis look amazing, just haven’t pulled the trigger yet.
> 
> View attachment 4816004





HKsai said:


> Anyone has gold recommendation for inserts that don’t leave indentation for bigger bags like b35 or k35? Currently I’m using the MaiTai b30 inserts for both bags because I’m nervous that an insert with snugged fit with leaves an imprint on the leather. I put my MaiTai b30 insert in my epsom b30 and it left indent after an hour of use.


Hmmm.  That’s interesting.  I use MaiTai and RPs ordered in the sizes of the bags and don’t have any problems.  However, the RPs are smaller than MaiTai.  With the MaiTai I just iron a crease into the ends so when the bag is cinched it folds up easily.  Then there’s less force on the leather to indent it.  HTH.


----------



## TeeCee77

HKsai said:


> Anyone has gold recommendation for inserts that don’t leave indentation for bigger bags like b35 or k35? Currently I’m using the MaiTai b30 inserts for both bags because I’m nervous that an insert with snugged fit with leaves an imprint on the leather. I put my MaiTai b30 insert in my epsom b30 and it left indent after an hour of use.


7RP. Hands down.


----------



## ce_1992

Any suggestions for a Halzan 31 insert? I wanted to get a Divide & Conquer but she doesn't seem to have one in the size needed. I don't want to use my new baby until she's all protected.


----------



## Antje_MUC

ce_1992 said:


> Any suggestions for a Halzan 31 insert? I wanted to get a Divide & Conquer but she doesn't seem to have one in the size needed. I don't want to use my new baby until she's all protected.


The Mai Tai Evelyne 29 insert is supposed to fit the Halzan 31 - See link below








						Luxury bag inserts and organizers, made in France
					

According to customer feedback, various MT inserts fit perfectly into several other bag types: HERMÈS Bolide Web/1923: Bolide 31 insert Double Sens 45: Birkin 35 insertEtribelt: Kelly 35 insert Herbag 31: Kelly 32 Retourne insertParis Bombay: Kelly 35 Retourne insert Plume 28: Kelly 28 insert...




					maitaicollection.com


----------



## Love Of My Life

The H Fourbi works well for me as there are no indentations in any of my bags & the Fourbi holds
all of what I need to carry


----------



## bagnut1

ce_1992 said:


> Any suggestions for a Halzan 31 insert? I wanted to get a Divide & Conquer but she doesn't seem to have one in the size needed. I don't want to use my new baby until she's all protected.


+1 Fourbi


----------



## gracie05

ce_1992 said:


> Any suggestions for a Halzan 31 insert? I wanted to get a Divide & Conquer but she doesn't seem to have one in the size needed. I don't want to use my new baby until she's all protected.


My response here:




__





						Hooray for the Halzan...
					

Hi everyone! I'm considering buying a Halzan in 25 or 31. Still not sure of the size I want. But can someone help me with the leather... which leather is best for this bag? Clemence or Togo? I live in the UK and it's always raining so need it to be durable for an everyday bag. Thanks in advance...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## ctimec

Is Senamon typically responsive to messages? I just ordered an insert for my Evie and had some questions and no response.


----------



## Yuki85

Hey, does anyone know which brand ( samorga or Zoonomi) fits better into Hermès Evelyne GM? I don’t wanna spend more than 60$ for an organizer. TA...


----------



## Purse Kitty

ce_1992 said:


> Any suggestions for a Halzan 31 insert? I wanted to get a Divide & Conquer but she doesn't seem to have one in the size needed. I don't want to use my new baby until she's all protected.


I find that the Samorga I got for my Chanel jumbo fits my Halzan 31 perfectly as well.


----------



## Purse Kitty

Hi, has anyone tried Zoomoni?  I was an insert for my Chanel 19 but don’t like Samorga’s wait time.


----------



## TeeCee77

Got my new Constance inserts from White Fox and they are perfect! Took about 2.5 weeks total from order to delivery.


----------



## Devilish_Lil_Panda

Hi! I just purchased a Jypsiere 28 in swift leather and am looking for an insert/organizer to help maintain its shape since I've heard swift can relax quite a bit. Does anyone have any experience with either the Original Club suedette/faux suede organizers or the Senamon felt organizers? I'm trying to find the right balance of structured but not too firm to cause creasing/dents in the swift leather. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LVinCali

Does anyone know how often 7RP changes up their available colors?  I finally decided to commit, but now see there is no more purple, no real gray, no dark green (like vert forest), etc.  On the IG, I can see they have had prints in the past as well- do those come by often?


----------



## YEANETT

Yuki85 said:


> Hey, does anyone know which brand ( samorga or Zoonomi) fits better into Hermès Evelyne GM? I don’t wanna spend more than 60$ for an organizer. TA...


I have one from samorga on my Evelyne and it works good and fits tightly right. I just recently bought from Zoomoni and received them yesterday for my Chanel bags and I liked them a lot but have not used them yet. Also I like Zoomoni more than samorga just because shipping was faster.


----------



## ce_1992

Devilish_Lil_Panda said:


> Hi! I just purchased a Jypsiere 28 in swift leather and am looking for an insert/organizer to help maintain its shape since I've heard swift can relax quite a bit. Does anyone have any experience with either the Original Club suedette/faux suede organizers or the Senamon felt organizers? I'm trying to find the right balance of structured but not too firm to cause creasing/dents in the swift leather.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I ended up buying from Senamon for my Halzan 31 since I didn’t want to pay for a Fourbi from H or wait a month+ for Samorga (shipping delays) or White Fox (she has a notice on Etsy that her store is closed until September). I haven’t gotten the insert yet but will report back when I do, it should be here by the middle of next week and will let you know what I think then! 

Someone in the Halzan thread said that the Senamon’s inserts are very structured so I’m interested to see. I think as long as you don’t keep the organizer in the bag when not in use it shouldn’t cause denting. Plus I’m just getting it as a placeholder, as my mom will be making me a custom insert once she has some extra time as I do not care for the feeling of felt.


----------



## Yuki85

londongal2009 said:


> Senamon





YEANETT said:


> I have one from samorga on my Evelyne and it works good and fits tightly right. I just recently bought from Zoomoni and received them yesterday for my Chanel bags and I liked them a lot but have not used them yet. Also I like Zoomoni more than samorga just because shipping was faster.


 yes, I am aware of the long shipping time from Samorga! Zoomoni is also cheaper than Samorga! I got the Zoomoni organizer for my onthego and it is perfect, therefore, I am thinking of getting one from them!


----------



## Devilish_Lil_Panda

ce_1992 said:


> I ended up buying from Senamon for my Halzan 31 since I didn’t want to pay for a Fourbi from H or wait a month+ for Samorga (shipping delays) or White Fox (she has a notice on Etsy that her store is closed until September). I haven’t gotten the insert yet but will report back when I do, it should be here by the middle of next week and will let you know what I think then!
> 
> Someone in the Halzan thread said that the Senamon’s inserts are very structured so I’m interested to see. I think as long as you don’t keep the organizer in the bag when not in use it shouldn’t cause denting. Plus I’m just getting it as a placeholder, as my mom will be making me a custom insert once she has some extra time as I do not care for the feeling of felt.



Thanks so much! I'm looking forward to hear about your opinion regarding the Senamon. I wonder if the felt will rub and be too rough for swift leather over time.


----------



## mcpro

from  Etsy :white fox , perfect fit for Mini Lindy


----------



## HKsai

May I ask for people that have the 7rp insert, are you able to use the bag hunter pillow inside for storage as well? Or do you have to take out the insert to put in the pillow?


----------



## TeeCee77

HKsai said:


> May I ask for people that have the 7rp insert, are you able to use the bag hunter pillow inside for storage as well? Or do you have to take out the insert to put in the pillow?


Take the insert out.


----------



## TeeCee77

mcpro said:


> from  Etsy :white fox , perfect fit for Mini Lindy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823935


Nice selection and love your mini Lindy. Anemone is to die for.


----------



## Hermes_lover18

HKsai said:


> May I ask for people that have the 7rp insert, are you able to use the bag hunter pillow inside for storage as well? Or do you have to take out the insert to put in the pillow?


No need for bag pillow with 7RP insert. I store mine with inset inside. If you want to use pillow, take take insert out. For those wanting 7RP inserts Mel’s code is still working MIM35 or MIM85. I might try white fox for my lindy too! I wish 7RP made more styles of inserts.


----------



## Hermes_lover18

mcpro said:


> from  Etsy :white fox , perfect fit for Mini Lindy
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4823935


Thank you for sharing! I am going to order one too! I recently got a mini lindy in gold.


----------



## Henelalee

Hi everyone, 

I need your advise for H newbie here. I'm looking for a bag insert for my B HAC 28 in chevre leather. I've reached out to MaiTai and they suggested I should go for The B-30 insert. When I look at the measurement, I feel it may be too tight on my bag. Is there any one have particular size bag like mine ? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## mcpro

Hermes_lover18 said:


> Thank you for sharing! I am going to order one too! I recently got a mini lindy in gold.


 Yay for gold !! I like the material because it’s made of linen and it’s light , it fits perfectly and well made .


----------



## heytheredelilah

For anyone that owns a Kelly 25 retourne, I was wondering if you can provide the measurements of your inserts from 7RP or mai tai.  I mainly want the insert to protect the lining and to keep the shape of the bag.


----------



## tonkamama

Per TeeTee, take the insert out otherwise you will get indentation as you mentioned earlier.  IMO pillow is too big and add insert to it will dent your bag, all you need just one to keep the bag in shape for storage.  I place air bags in The middle of MaiTai insert for storage, never have any problem.  


HKsai said:


> May I ask for people that have the 7rp insert, are you able to use the bag hunter pillow inside for storage as well? Or do you have to take out the insert to put in the pillow?





TeeCee77 said:


> Take the insert out.


----------



## HKsai

tonkamama said:


> Per TeeTee, take the insert out otherwise you will get indentation as you mentioned earlier.  IMO pillow is too big and add insert to it will dent your bag, all you need just one to keep the bag in shape for storage.  I place air bags in The middle of MaiTai insert for storage, never have any problem.






Hermes_lover18 said:


> No need for bag pillow with 7RP insert. I store mine with inset inside. If you want to use pillow, take take insert out. For those wanting 7RP inserts Mel’s code is still working MIM35 or MIM85. I might try white fox for my lindy too! I wish 7RP made more styles of inserts.



Do you put other stuffing inside the bag with the 7rp insert or is the insert itself is sufficient?


----------



## TeeCee77

HKsai said:


> Do you put other stuffing inside the bag with the 7rp insert or is the insert itself is sufficient?


I would not store my bag with the insert inside, stuffed or not. Over time, the insert will create indents in the side of you bag. Maybe if you store your bag standing up and not cinched closed it might be OK, but not my favorite method. 
It’s best to use something uniform for storage - like the air pillows, t-shirts, bag pillows, etc. Just use the insert for when you actually use the bag.


----------



## momoc

+1 about insert denting the side of the bag. I can see that especially with my 7RP which I think is more rigid than MaiTai.


----------



## Mariambagaholic

Hello! can anyone recommend a good insert (not visible) for picotin 18


----------



## ce_1992

The Senamon insert I ordered for my Halzan 31 arrived yesterday. For anyone interested here are my thoughts...

*The organizer itself: *

It is not made of felt but a nice thick canvas material. +1 because I HATE the feeling of felt!
It is veryyy well made, the stitching is well done. The zipper seems a bit light compared to the rest of the bag though, it's not a high quality zipper but it'll get the job done. 
Love the pockets. 3 pockets on the outside - one large pocket on one side and two 'half sized' pockets (basically the large pocket was sewed up the middle) on the other side. The 'half sized' pocket does fit my iPhone XS Max, and it is NOT snug.
Same pocket set up inside the organizer. 

*Functionality: *

I had an issue getting the insert in and out of my bag with the shoulder strap attached.
I think the insert is slightly too wide for the bag - I think it's 31cm long and should have been made 28/29cm long. The sides of the bag are kind of pushing out when the insert is in. I put the insert in again and my mom noticed a bulge in the front of the bag 
Personally I also think that the insert is too tall! The zipper section bubbles up and sticks up if it is not zipped, which makes it so the back flap of the bag doesn't sit right when closed. *If you are primarily using the Halzan as a tote, the insert is not too tall, but I do not think it is sized right for shoulder or clutch carry of the purse. *
I wish I would have asked for the zipper to not be included. I can't see myself keeping it zipped up anyway. 
I was expecting the insert to be much sturdier than it was based on feedback from another TPFer, but I've played with the insert and its very pliable, but not to the point of slouching.
I would NOT leave the insert in the bag when I am not using the bag due to the bulging. 
I think Senamon's inserts are great quality and very well made, but I do not think it is appropriately sized for the Halzan 31 bag despite being advertised as such. To be honest, I think she took the dimensions from the H website and crafted it with those rather than the internal measurements. I am very disappointed since it was not cheap (luckily also not expensive!). I do not want to return it since it is so well crafted (and to be honest, I'm worried I can't since it's "made to order"), so I managed to find another bag that it works in - a Michael Kors I bought 4 or 5 years ago which I broke out the other day to use in a rainstorm. 

So, that said, I think I'm going to cave and buy a Mai Tai insert *if* I decide to try another insert in the bag. I went on the Mai Tai site today, and I noticed that the recommended insert for the Halzan 31 has changed from an Evelyne 29 to a Kelly 28 Sellier insert which makes me nervous to order one. I may just carry it as is with my Vera Bradley pouches inside to keep my stuff organized, since I need to get use out of those somehow!


----------



## sparklywacky

Hey guys, do you leave the inserts in your bags when not in use? Or do you take it out and use actual stuffing like pillows? Would the inserts cause any harm when you leave them in the bags?

After years and years of being a bag hag, I have to say I am quite new in the bag insert game lol.


----------



## bagnut1

sparklywacky said:


> Hey guys, do you leave the inserts in your bags when not in use? Or do you take it out and use actual stuffing like pillows? Would the inserts cause any harm when you leave them in the bags?
> 
> After years and years of being a bag hag, I have to say I am quite new in the bag insert game lol.


I use inserts for organizing and changing bags easily instead of exactly fitting/shaping the bag.  My bags are always stored with pillows, upright, in dustbags on shelves (no boxes here). No issues after years of doing it this way.


----------



## supermommy101

My Samorga bag inserts just arrived! ordered 2 for my Birkin 30 as I could not decide on the color. I think I will keep the orchid one, and put the lavender one on ebay


----------



## estallal

Hi this may have been asked before. But for birkin 25 and Kelly 25, you would use fourbi 20? Not 25? I say the post says 20 but want to make sure...thanks!


----------



## bagnut1

estallal said:


> Hi this may have been asked before. But for birkin 25 and Kelly 25, you would use fourbi 20? Not 25? I say the post says 20 but want to make sure...thanks!


The dimensions are exterior - so the inside of the K/B are smaller than 25.  Large Fourbi will need to be scrunched.


----------



## Lervia

Hihi, 

Anyone with Kelly 25 retourne can help to measure the base length? Is it 25cm exactly? Recently I just bought a Kelly 25 retourne but the base length is shorter than 25cm.

Please advise.


----------



## Lervia

escety said:


> Hi all! Anyone can recommend a bag insert for kelly 28 retourne togo that is supportive enough to allow the bag to hold its shape while not too stiff that may potentially deform the leather?
> 
> Thank you!!


Hi, I saw u have Kelly 28 retourne or do u have Kelly 25 retourne . Could u help to measure the base length (left to right) is it exactly 28cm? Or shorter or longer? Recently I bought Kelly 25 retourne but the base length is shorter than 25cm. Please help.


----------



## Lervia

no_1_diva said:


> I just ordered inserts for my Kelly 28 and Birkin 35 through Handbag Angels in the Midnight Blue colour. Based on the rave reviews which mention quality of product and fast shipping, and overall cost (it cost me $96USD or $140AUD for both including express shipping), it seems promising so far.


Hihi, I saw u have kelly 28, can u help to measure the base length (left to right) is it exactly 28cm? Recently I just bought but it not 28cm. Please help.


----------



## whitedollx

Have anyone experienced any problem with the 7RP inserts for brand new bags? I used the 7RP insert for my brand new B30, but noticed dents after 2-3 times of carrying out the bag, a few hrs each time.

I carry my bag more cinched closely then open fully. And no, the inserts are not stored with my bag.

Just wanted to highlight this experience review with 7RP. Yeah, it‘a probably of good material, but if it creates dents in my bag, it’s a no no. For the price it cost, it’s not as good, I would have expected better.
I’m pretty disappointed actually.


----------



## olibelli

whitedollx said:


> Have anyone experienced any problem with the 7RP inserts for brand new bags? I used the 7RP insert for my brand new B30, but noticed dents after 2-3 times of carrying out the bag, a few hrs each time.
> 
> I carry my bag more cinched then open. And no, the inserts are not stored with my bag.
> 
> Just wanted to highlight this experience review with 7RP. Yeah, it‘a probably of good material, but if it creates dents in my bag, it’s a no no. For the price it cost, it’s not as good, I would have expected better.
> I’m pretty disappointed actually.
> 
> View attachment 4841610



OMG. I took a look at my B25 which has had an insert chilling inside it for the last two weeks or so. The bag hasn't been stored and put away with the insert, just standing in place on a shelf in my bedroom, not cinched at all, sangles completely open, and the insert appears to have dented my bag as well. The front is surprisingly fine, but the back has visible deformities.

Huge issue considering the price... Does anyone know how to resolve and fix these dents?


----------



## whitedollx

olibelli said:


> OMG. I took a look at my B25 which has had an insert chilling inside it for the last two weeks or so. The bag hasn't been stored and put away with the insert, just standing in place on a shelf in my bedroom, not cinched at all, sangles completely open, and the insert appears to have dented my bag as well. The front is surprisingly fine, but the back has visible deformities.
> 
> Huge issue considering the price... Does anyone know how to resolve and fix these dents?
> 
> View attachment 4841626


Oh dear!! Gosh! I’m trying to see how these dents can be fixed as well 
It’s a good thing u checked dear


----------



## BrookeA

I’m looking to purchase a bag insert for my B30 in Celmance to keep its structure. Any recommendations? I’ve never purchased an insert. Thanks!


----------



## olibelli

whitedollx said:


> Oh dear!! Gosh! I’m trying to see how these dents can be fixed as well
> It’s a good thing u checked dear



Read a little from this post which talks about preventative methods: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/pocket-outline-on-the-back-of-birkin.1012628/

Please let me know if you find a solution!


----------



## tonkamama

hello, congratulations on your new bag.  This thread is dedicated to bag inserts.  In short, if you buy from boutique direct you shouldn’t worry about it.  These bags are hand made thus slightly differences in measurement is normal.  


Lervia said:


> Hi, I saw u have Kelly 28 retourne or do u have Kelly 25 retourne . Could u help to measure the base length (left to right) is it exactly 28cm? Or shorter or longer? Recently I bought Kelly 25 retourne but the base length is shorter than 25cm. Please help.


----------



## tonkamama

hello, please check out and ask questions here https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bag-inserts-list-new-updates-page-191.688779/page-224



BrookeA said:


> I’m looking to purchase a bag insert for my B30 in Celmance to keep its structure. Any recommendations? I’ve never purchased an insert. Thanks!


----------



## Love Of My Life

BrookeA said:


> I’m looking to purchase a bag insert for my B30 in Celmance to keep its structure. Any recommendations? I’ve never purchased an insert. Thanks!



Personally I'm a fan of the Fourbi.. If you are going to store your bag after wear, there are many who recommend
pillows, acid free tissue paper & towels to keep its shape.
The Fourbi is a softer structure than other bag inserts that have been discussed here.
Recently there have been some comments about inserts leaving marks.


----------



## odette57

BrookeA said:


> I’m looking to purchase a bag insert for my B30 in Celmance to keep its structure. Any recommendations? I’ve never purchased an insert. Thanks!


I use a maitai insert for my clemence B30 although structure wasn't my first priority when I bought the insert.  For structure, I recommend a Divide and Conquer insert from Etsy.


----------



## caruava

BrookeA said:


> I’m looking to purchase a bag insert for my B30 in Celmance to keep its structure. Any recommendations? I’ve never purchased an insert. Thanks!



I've been using MaiTai Collection linen inserts for a number of years now. I can't comment on others as I haven't tried others. I think (?) when inserts first existed years ago that their function was to provide internal organisation and protection. I took a bag break for a number of years and looking into all the available options now, it seems support is highly sought after too.

I'll say my first generation MaiTai inserts do not 'lift' the shape of my 35 clemence bags. I purchased some new b inserts earlier in the year and I would say the same about them too as they are soft. I like the softening of the clemence as it ages.


----------



## ctimec

Ordered a mai tai insert for my evelyne pm and it arrived in a little over a week, which was a pleasant surprise. It’s super light, soft, and pliable. It’s also not too wide for the bag, so there are no side bulges. The sides look like there is no insert inside. I wanted a flexible insert rather than structured to keep that soft flat against the side look and feel of the evelyne.


----------



## hcaz93

LVinCali said:


> My Samorga collection.  Used each one for a day or two, but in the end, none of them worked for me.  I found them heavy and rough/course, a lot of wasted money as I ended up throwing them all out.   Maitai and Rue Paradis look amazing, just haven’t pulled the trigger yet.
> 
> View attachment 4816004


Do you happen to remember what the green color on the end was called on Samorga's site?  I've been looking for that color for my new Garden Party but I can't see anything on their site that looks like that on their color palette....


----------



## Pampelmuse

BrookeA said:


> I’m looking to purchase a bag insert for my B30 in Celmance to keep its structure. Any recommendations? I’ve never purchased an insert. Thanks!


Buy from MaiTai. The fit well, light weight and leave no dents.


----------



## Pampelmuse

For those who have been asking about MaiTai ’s insert for Bolide.
I have a Bolide 31 in Clemence leather and like the slightly slouchy look of it. The insert does not take that away. No dents. Very practical and thanks to colour and pockets easy to find and organize my belongings. Highly rekommended! The new ones are more lightweight than the old ones.


----------



## Pampelmuse

For those interested in inserts for Halzan: I have a Halzan 31 and use MaiTai ’s Evelyne insert 29 (which is what she recommends). It fits well, though there is some space around it. My main purpose is to protect the inside and organize small stuff in the pockets. I sometimes use the extraspace for storing of soft things like a scarf I have taken off.


----------



## LVinCali

Pampelmuse said:


> For those who have been asking about MaiTai ’s insert for Bolide.
> I have a Bolide 31 in Clemence leather and like the slightly slouchy look of it. The insert does not take that away. No dents. Very practical and thanks to colour and pockets easy to find and organize my belongings. Highly rekommended! The new ones are more lightweight than the old ones.



Well said, totally agree.

I have bought 5 or 6 Samorga inserts for other bags (LV and Goyard) and quite honestly, I hated them all (no offense to people who they work for) and used each one for a day or two and then regretted the purchase.  (Not quite sure why I kept buying them! )  I think it was the weight, the feel of the felt, and the rigid structure (it was a bit of struggle to put it in my Speedys!) that bothered me.

After reading great things about 7RP and MaiTai, I decided once again to take the plunge.  7RP didn't have any colors that worked for my Birkins, so went with three inserts from MaiTai for a Bolide, Birkin 30 and Evelyne PM.

Bolide 31 in clemence - As @Pampelmuse said, the Bolide insert is great.  It's light weight, nice fabric.  I like a little slouch in my bags as well, but the MaiTai insert keeps it from collapsing too much.  I actually store my Bolide with the insert because I like the slight amount of structure it gives and see no lines.  I don't use inserts for organization so I can't really speak to the pockets and such, I just want something to protect the interior (from my wet umbrellas, pens, make-up) and give a touch of structure.

Birkin 30 in clemence - Same as for the Bolide.  Lightweight, pretty and soft fabric, gives the right amount of structure to clemence.  When I switch to my epsom B35, I just throw the B30 insert in because I don't need any structure support in an epsom.

Evelyne TPM - I'm not sure I am loving the MT insert for this bag.  You can definitely tell the insert is inside because you can see a distinct outline.  I think the non-rounded corners don't suit the rounded Evie.  I really like the floppy nature of the Evie and would rather use no insert, but the fact that there is no lining...  It leaves little black crumbs all over some items like my cotton mini-mini Bolide.  Might have to take the plunge on 7RP for this bag.

Side note- MaiTai had great customer service.  Very quick responses, very friendly.  My first order never arrived and was sent back to MT (not their fault, some carriers won't delivery to a post box) and they promptly refunded me even before they received the returned insert.  Orders arrived quickly too (I am in Germany).  Would happily order from them again.

Hope this helps anyone else considering inserts.


----------



## tonkamama

In this case, try white fox insert for the evelyne.  The linen insert is softer and good for tight space like Evelyn.  You can add custom zipper pocket for bills.   



LVinCali said:


> Evelyne TPM - I'm not sure I am loving the MT insert for this bag.  You can definitely tell the insert is inside because you can see a distinct outline.  I think the non-rounded corners don't suit the rounded Evie.  I really like the floppy nature of the Evie and would rather use no insert, but the fact that there is no lining...  It leaves little black crumbs all over some items like my cotton mini-mini Bolide.  Might have to take the plunge on 7RP for this bag.


----------



## ryukafroo

In case anyone was looking for an insert for the toolbox (this is the 26 in swift).  The bag was really sagging due to the soft leather.   The insert is from divide and conquer on Etsy and I’m really liking it!


----------



## gucci_chelsea

finally got the time to sit down, take photos and review 2 inserts from Mai Tai and BAQ today 

K32 retourne insert from Mai Tai
shipped via la poste and took around 2 weeks to australia
came packed in a dustbag with paper stuffing
was initially worried from other reviews and it was going to offer less structure and was a more floppy bag liner but it definitely looks thicker than the older models
fits perfectly and shows no dents from the outside
overall very happy with the product




Lindy 30 bag insert from BAQ
ordered via Whatsapp, payment via PayPal and shipped with EMS from taiwan in around 1 week
came flat packed in a plastic cover
this BAQ insert is great and allows the Lindy to keep its original slouchy structure
made with a silky fabric with a rigid base and flaps to go in the inner side pockets so that when you open up the bag the insert doesn’t collapse and puddle up
highly recommend for those looking for a Lindy insert (note: seller only messages in Chinese)


----------



## Helllooo

Pivoine66 said:


> IMHO I love MaiTai inserts. (FYI: I'm not related to her and I'm not paid ... just mho.)
> I have just received my new MaiTai Inserts. (This time JPG in red (bordeaux) and the Fantasy.) They are beautiful! The Fantasy with its delicate colours and the many beautiful flowers and tendrils makes my heart beat really high. The red JPG looks very noble and posh. Both are as always high quality processed and give structure, although they are so wonderfully light to keep the bag light.   As always I am very satisfied and happy with her wonderful inserts and her excellent service.


Hi, would you mind telling me more about the red JPG insert and post some pictures in your bag and the bag without the insert to see the difference please ? Is it the more structured version? Is the base hard? Do you use it in a light or dark colour bag? Have you noticed any colour transfer or indentation since you use that one ? I have to buy an insert for my Hermes birkin 35 and i ve been watching, reading a lot of content. It’s so hard to choose especially if buying one from the most expensive brands (mai tai or 7rp)
It would be really appreciated


----------



## Pivoine66

Helllooo said:


> Hi, would you mind telling me more about the red JPG insert and post some pictures in your bag and the bag without the insert to see the difference please ? Is it the more structured version? Is the base hard? Do you use it in a light or dark colour bag? Have you noticed any colour transfer or indentation since you use that one ? I have to buy an insert for my Hermes birkin 35 and i ve been watching, reading a lot of content. It’s so hard to choose especially if buying one from the most expensive brands (mai tai or 7rp)
> It would be really appreciated


I hear you. I am afraid, I can only help you to a limited extent, because I have some H-bags and MT inserts and constantly switch between them.

Regarding my red MT JPG insert: I only use the red one with a rather stiff black B30. The insert weighs about 156 grams.

 I like the pockets are only placed on the interiour. This might be a point, too. Since I do also own a H-Fourbi (silk one), for which I reach the least often, due to size and the outer pockets:  if I reach for sth in the bag, I scratch the interiour ...

Maybe someone who uses a light coloured B35  (same leather as yours - IMHO huge difference between size and leather and time an insert left in and weight of stuff put in) every day could give you more appropriate/fitting information?


----------



## Helllooo

Pivoine66 said:


> I hear you. I am afraid, I can only help you to a limited extent, because I have some H-bags and MT inserts and constantly switch between them.
> 
> Regarding my red MT JPG insert: I only use the red one with a rather stiff black B30. The insert weighs about 156 grams.
> 
> I like the pockets are only placed on the interiour. This might be a point, too. Since I do also own a H-Fourbi (silk one), for which I reach the least often, due to size and the outer pockets:  if I reach for sth in the bag, I scratch the interiour ...
> 
> Maybe someone who uses a light coloured B35  (same leather as yours - IMHO huge difference between size and leather and time an insert left in and weight of stuff put in) every day could give you more appropriate/fitting information?


Thank you very much. I also like the fact that there are pockets only on the inside for the mai tai’s. I do not understand why 7rp makes these three kind of useless thing on the outside (they say it’s their signature and not meant to put anything in it but that some people do use them for putting passport etc) i feel that these outer lines might leave indents and for 500€ I want to be 100% it won’t. But I’ve read some comments saying it did leave some indents so... hum hum

Thanks again. You don’t have any pictures please?


----------



## Holsby

Recently I got this insert for my Kelly 32 from Mai Tai Collection. I am very pleased with this!
The insert comes in a dust bag that now serves perfectly well for the Kelly, since the Kelly dust bag is lost!


----------



## Helllooo

Holsby said:


> Recently I got this insert for my Kelly 32 from Mai Tai Collection. I am very pleased with this!
> The insert comes in a dust bag that now serves perfectly well for the Kelly, since the Kelly dust bag is lost!
> 
> View attachment 4858668
> View attachment 4858669


Waouw congrats. 
I received mine, my first one, this morning but haven’t unboxed it yet! Honestly her prices are really honest. When you see 7RP you don’t even get some freebie of some dustbag and here look at your gorgeous pics! It’s so beautiful! Can’t wait to play with mine.
Also what is this little thing? Something for good smell? Is it from mai tai?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Helllooo said:


> Waouw congrats.
> I received mine, my first one, this morning but haven’t unboxed it yet! Honestly her prices are really honest. When you see 7RP you don’t even get some freebie of some dustbag and here look at your gorgeous pics! It’s so beautiful! Can’t wait to play with mine.
> Also what is this little thing? Something for good smell? Is it from mai tai?



It is a lavender sachet in her bag & yes from Mai Tai...
There are several choices for colors & they are done nicely & do last in your closet drawers for a nice
period of time


----------



## Helllooo

Love Of My Life said:


> It is a lavender sachet in her bag & yes from Mai Tai...
> There are several choices for colors & they are done nicely & do last in your closet drawers for a nice
> period of time


So sweet of her


----------



## Love Of My Life

Helllooo said:


> So sweet of her
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I'm not sure those sachets are included with the purchase of the inset.
> Perhaps Helllooo will tell
> I have purchased mine separately in a set of 3....


----------



## Love Of My Life

Helllooo said:


> So sweet of her





Helllooo said:


> So sweet of her



I'm not sure that Mai Tai includes the lavender sachets with the purchase of the inset.
Perhaps Holsby will share
I have in the past purchased the sachets in a set of 3 ... that's how I recognized them


----------



## Helllooo

Love Of My Life said:


> I'm not sure that Mai Tai includes the lavender sachets with the purchase of the inset.
> Perhaps Hellloo will share
> I have in the past purchased the sachets in a set of 3 ... that's how I recognized them


Oh ok I thought it was a freebie lol
Well probably not.
I’ll find out tomorrow I guess


----------



## Love Of My Life

Helllooo said:


> Oh ok I thought it was a freebie lol
> Well probably not.
> I’ll find out tomorrow I guess



It might be.
It looks like Holsby has one in her insert


----------



## Helllooo

Love Of My Life said:


> It might be.
> It looks like Holsby has one in her insert


So I just unboxed mine.
No freebie lavender bag lol


----------



## Holsby

Helllooo said:


> Waouw congrats.
> I received mine, my first one, this morning but haven’t unboxed it yet! Honestly her prices are really honest. When you see 7RP you don’t even get some freebie of some dustbag and here look at your gorgeous pics! It’s so beautiful! Can’t wait to play with mine.
> Also what is this little thing? Something for good smell? Is it from mai tai?



*Helllooo*  How exciting! Which insert did you order? There are some to choose between! Please post a picture or two when you are ready!  



Love Of My Life said:


> It is a lavender sachet in her bag & yes from Mai Tai...
> There are several choices for colors & they are done nicely & do last in your closet drawers for a nice
> period of time



*Love Of My Life*  The quality of the products from @MaiTai is always the best!



Love Of My Life said:


> I'm not sure that Mai Tai includes the lavender sachets with the purchase of the inset.
> Perhaps Holsby will share
> I have in the past purchased the sachets in a set of 3 ... that's how I recognized them




I put the lavender sachet into the empty insert to make a pretty picture!   I keep it in the bag when resting because of the beauty and the scent.
The lavender sachets are very elegant. There are several colours and the scent is lovely. I have a few, can't get too many, and keep them in the closet drawers. Also fits perfect in a travel pochette toghether with shawls.


----------



## Helllooo

Holsby said:


> How exciting! Which insert did you order? There are some to choose between! Please post a picture or two when you are ready!
> 
> The quality of the products from Mai Tai is always the best!
> 
> 
> I put the lavender sachet into the empty insert to make a pretty picture!   I keep it in the bag when resting because of the beauty and the scent.
> The lavender sachets are very elegant. There are several colours and the scent is lovely. I have a few, can't get too many, and keep them in the closet drawers. Also fits perfect in a travel pochette toghether with shawls.


They look Lovely indeed. I have already bio lavender bag freshly cut and bags made by people from my family. So i will probably not purchase


----------



## Holsby

Helllooo said:


> They look Lovely indeed. I have already bio lavender bag freshly cut and bags made by people from my family. So i will probably not purchase


You lucky one! The best way of getting lavender bags and very personal, too!


----------



## Holsby

Helllooo said:


> So I just unboxed mine.
> No freebie lavender bag lol


Which insert and colour did you order? There are some to choose between! Please post a picture or two when you are ready!


----------



## Senbei

ryukafroo said:


> In case anyone was looking for an insert for the toolbox (this is the 26 in swift).  The bag was really sagging due to the soft leather.   The insert is from divide and conquer on Etsy and I’m really liking it!
> 
> View attachment 4851703
> 
> 
> View attachment 4851704



I used Divide and Conquer for my Toolbox26 initially but I found it to be too stiff. Also, the height of the insert bothered me. The larger pocket was folding over the lip of the insert.

I’m glad you like yours!


----------



## ryukafroo

Senbei said:


> I used Divide and Conquer for my Toolbox26 initially but I found it to be too stiff. Also, the height of the insert bothered me. The larger pocket was folding over the lip of the insert.
> 
> I’m glad you like yours!


Oh interesting!  When did you get yours?   Wonder if she made changes.   The insert is slightly higher than the pocket.  I def need the firmness to maintain the shape of the swift leather.   Do you use anything currently ?


----------



## Helllooo

Holsby said:


> Which insert and colour did you order? There are some to choose between! Please post a picture or two when you are ready!


I got the JPG skin laque   
Just gorgeous! not one single stitch out of place! The craftsmanship is really there! 
But it’s more of an insert than a bag organizer because it’s softer. And that’s mainly why I wanted one to protect the interior of my bag. So I am happy. 
Yes I’ll post pictures when I have good lighting because the weather is really not great lately and I don’t like using artificial light like flash or ring light.


----------



## Holsby

Helllooo said:


> I got the JPG skin laque
> Just gorgeous! not one single stitch out of place! The craftsmanship is really there!
> But it’s more of an insert than a bag organizer because it’s softer. And that’s mainly why I wanted one to protect the interior of my bag. So I am happy.
> Yes I’ll post pictures when I have good lighting because the weather is really not great lately and I don’t like using artificial light like flash or ring light.


The JPG Skin Lauqe insert will make your Kelly feel very precious and special! I am looking forward to see her sporting her gift.


----------



## Gravitygirl90

Hi.
Just wondering which insert will be good for Birkin 25 in togo without pushing out the batwings? I bought one from Zoomoni and it turns out to be too stiff and pushing the bag out on the sides. Thank you


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Helllooo said:


> I got the JPG skin laque
> Just gorgeous! not one single stitch out of place! The craftsmanship is really there!
> But it’s more of an insert than a bag organizer because it’s softer. And that’s mainly why I wanted one to protect the interior of my bag. So I am happy.
> Yes I’ll post pictures when I have good lighting because the weather is really not great lately and I don’t like using artificial light like flash or ring light.



I got JPG in all 3 colors and absolutely love them. I've got 5 Maitai inserts so far and 3 are on their way. My 7rp hasn't shipped yet and it's been a month. I'm curious to see how 7RP can beat Maitai with its ridiculous price.


----------



## Helllooo

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I got JPG in all 3 colors and absolutely love them. I've got 5 Maitai inserts so far and 3 are on their way. My 7rp hasn't shipped yet and it's been a month. I'm curious to see how 7RP can beat Maitai with its ridiculous price.


The JPG is just so gorgeous! Honestly I wanted the limited edition red one from 7rp that will be relaunched soon but now I am good with Matai. The 7rp one is more than 3 times the maitai price... so I am good
The only difference is mai tai is an insert so to protect the bag whereas 7rp is an organiser and also gives structure... but I’ve read comments saying it gave indents to the bags so I will not risk if for that price honestly! And 7rp are made to order and handmade hence the waiting time and extortionate price I guess
Please post pics.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Gravitygirl90 said:


> Hi.
> Just wondering which insert will be good for Birkin 25 in togo without pushing out the batwings? I bought one from Zoomoni and it turns out to be too stiff and pushing the bag out on the sides. Thank you


MaiTai! I have several , very content. Softer, leaves no dents. Highly recommended.


----------



## Gravitygirl90

Pampelmuse said:


> MaiTai! I have several , very content. Softer, leaves no dents. Highly recommended.


I see. I assume when you close the bag at the top, the liner is not visible at all from the outside? Thanks


----------



## Pampelmuse

Gravitygirl90 said:


> I see. I assume when you close the bag at the top, the liner is not visible at all from the outside? Thanks


No, nothing to be seen. I have them in B, K, Bolide and Halzan.


----------



## Classy Collector

What’s everyone’s thoughts on putting a K28 retourné Mai Tai insert in a K32 retourné bag? Has anyone done it?

Read a post somewhere that the insert made a dent and suggested to size down. Tnx


----------



## tonkamama

you can definitely put a smaller insert in a bigger size bag (K28 insert in a K32).  Honestly I never have any problem that MaiTai inserts causing any dents to my handbags and I leave them inside (empty ones) all the time.  


Classy Collector said:


> What’s everyone’s thoughts on putting a K28 retourné Mai Tai insert in a K32 retourné bag? Has anyone done it?
> 
> Read a post somewhere that the insert made a dent and suggested to size down. Tnx


----------



## Classy Collector

tonkamama said:


> you can definitely put a smaller insert in a bigger size bag (K28 insert in a K32).  Honestly I never have any problem that MaiTai inserts causing any dents to my handbags and I leave them inside (empty ones) all the time.


Thanks that’s good to know. Do you leave your Kelly closed with MaiTai insert inside (I.e. sangles closed, locked)?


----------



## BBINX

Classy Collector said:


> What’s everyone’s thoughts on putting a K28 retourné Mai Tai insert in a K32 retourné bag? Has anyone done it?
> 
> Read a post somewhere that the insert made a dent and suggested to size down. Tnx


I bought a Mai Tai insert for my B30 togo and it is so soft without firm parts to it I can’t see it leaving a mark or dents. In fact I think they consider it a bag liner/protector and not a shaper because of the soft flexible construction. And it fits without being tight/snug so I don’t think sizing down is needed.


----------



## Classy Collector

BBINX said:


> I bought a Mai Tai insert for my B30 togo and it is so soft without firm parts to it I can’t see it leaving a mark or dents. In fact I think they consider it a bag liner/protector and not a shaper because of the soft flexible construction. And it fits without being tight/snug so I don’t think sizing down is needed.


Thanks that’s why I’m considering it bc it’s soft and less likely to leave a dent.


----------



## TeeCee77

Gravitygirl90 said:


> Hi.
> Just wondering which insert will be good for Birkin 25 in togo without pushing out the batwings? I bought one from Zoomoni and it turns out to be too stiff and pushing the bag out on the sides. Thank you


7RP all the way. This is what I got
for my B25 and K25.


----------



## TeeCee77

I needed an insert for my swift K25. I wanted to be cautious of pressing on the sides since swift is so soft, so went out on a limb and got a 7RP K25 sellier insert for my retourne. Love the way it fits. Cinches flooded with no pressing or indents.


----------



## tonkamama

Classy Collector said:


> Thanks that’s good to know. Do you leave your Kelly closed with MaiTai insert inside (I.e. sangles closed, locked)?


Nothing inside my kelly except the empty insert, sangles closed but I took down the Key/lock.   I also use the felt protector came with my kelly for added protection.


----------



## tonkamama

I am very happy with my custom made inserts from White Fox.   Here is the coupon code Tonkamama  for 10% off until the end of year. * I bought and paid for everything and I am not affiliated with her business in any ways, just want to share good products that work and make me and my bags happy.

www.etsy.com/shop/WhiteFoxBags?coupon=TONKAMAMA


----------



## Pampelmuse

Classy Collector said:


> Thanks that’s good to know. Do you leave your Kelly closed with MaiTai insert inside (I.e. sangles closed, locked)?


Yes, I do. With all my bags.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

I’ve got 7 MaiTai inserts for Birkin, Kelly, Picotin and Garden Party over the last 2 months and they all look nice and fit perfectly. All my MaiTai orders shipped within 2 days of order but took about 10-14 days to arrive.

I couldn’t resist the temptation of trying the 7RP inserts. Ordered 6 weeks ago and they finally shipped last Friday and arrived today! So with their ridiculously high price at least they ship via fedex international priority.

The 7rp inserts do look great and feel soft. The B30 insert looks slightly wider and bigger than MaiTai B30 insert but fits my B30 perfectly and I cans close the bag without seeing any indents.

For me, I’m happy to use the 7rp inserts for my two croc bags but for the rest of my bags Maitai inserts are perfectly fine.

Here’re are comparison shots:


----------



## EmileH

Hi everyone. I have not been posting for a awhile. I hope This hasn’t been asked recently. Any advice on pillow like inserts for bag storage? I’m moving to a situation where I’ll have no choice but to store my bags standing up and I think A pillow insert might be better than air packs.


----------



## TeeCee77

EmileH said:


> Hi everyone. I have not been posting for a awhile. I hope This hasn’t been asked recently. Any advice on pillow like inserts for bag storage? I’m moving to a situation where I’ll have no choice but to store my bags standing up and I think A pillow insert might be better than air packs.


I like the bag hunter pillows.


----------



## Love Of My Life

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I’ve got 7 MaiTai inserts for Birkin, Kelly, Picotin and Garden Party over the last 2 months and they all look nice and fit perfectly. All my MaiTai orders shipped within 2 days of order but took about 10-14 days to arrive.
> 
> I couldn’t resist the temptation of trying the 7RP inserts. Ordered 6 weeks ago and they finally shipped last Friday and arrived today! So with their ridiculously high price at least they ship via fedex international priority.
> 
> The 7rp inserts do look great and feel soft. The B30 insert looks slightly wider and bigger than MaiTai B30 insert but fits my B30 perfectly and I cans close the bag without seeing any indents.
> 
> For me, I’m happy to use the 7rp inserts for my two croc bags but for the rest of my bags Maitai inserts are perfectly fine.
> 
> Here’re are comparison shots:
> 
> View attachment 4869200
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869201
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869202



I was gifted recently the JPG collectors insert. While I think Mai Tai inserts stand out because she does
source unusual fabrics, I still prefer the H fourbi...


----------



## estallal

I got a fourbi 20 recently but unfortunately it doesn’t fit well in Kelly 25...I found that I had to cram it in.


----------



## Classy Collector

Love Of My Life said:


> I was gifted recently the JPG collectors insert. While I think Mai Tai inserts stand out because she does
> source unusual fabrics, I still prefer the H fourbi...


Curious to know why do you prefer the H fourbi?


----------



## LVinCali

hcaz93 said:


> Do you happen to remember what the green color on the end was called on Samorga's site?  I've been looking for that color for my new Garden Party but I can't see anything on their site that looks like that on their color palette....



My email receipt says Emerald.  I bought it in February of 2019 and was for a Speedy 25.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Classy Collector said:


> Curious to know why do you prefer the H fourbi?



Prefer the H fourbi because of the construction , because the silk is so luxurious , that it won't leave dents & all the little
details that are on the fourbi that H is known for....


----------



## tonkamama

estallal said:


> I got a fourbi 20 recently but unfortunately it doesn’t fit well in Kelly 25...I found that I had to cram it in.


You should try MaiTai , I recently bought two for my K25 Sellier, perfect fit.  I will share photos later in the week.


----------



## whitedollx

TeeCee77 said:


> I needed an insert for my swift K25. I wanted to be cautious of pressing on the sides since swift is so soft, so went out on a limb and got a 7RP K25 sellier insert for my retourne. Love the way it fits. Cinches flooded with no pressing or indents.
> 
> View attachment 4868172
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868173



I see, so a 7RP K25 sellier insert fits a retourne bag. Good to know since by itself, a sellier is made smaller.


----------



## whitedollx

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I’ve got 7 MaiTai inserts for Birkin, Kelly, Picotin and Garden Party over the last 2 months and they all look nice and fit perfectly. All my MaiTai orders shipped within 2 days of order but took about 10-14 days to arrive.
> 
> I couldn’t resist the temptation of trying the 7RP inserts. Ordered 6 weeks ago and they finally shipped last Friday and arrived today! So with their ridiculously high price at least they ship via fedex international priority.
> 
> The 7rp inserts do look great and feel soft. The B30 insert looks slightly wider and bigger than MaiTai B30 insert but fits my B30 perfectly and I cans close the bag without seeing any indents.
> 
> For me, I’m happy to use the 7rp inserts for my two croc bags but for the rest of my bags Maitai inserts are perfectly fine.
> 
> Here’re are comparison shots:
> 
> View attachment 4869200
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869201
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869202



Thanks for the helpful comparison on the B30 inserts! I will likely consider Mai tai since it looks smaller and my 7RP B30 gave me indents.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

whitedollx said:


> Thanks for the helpful comparison on the B30 inserts! I will likely consider Mai tai since it looks smaller and my 7RP B30 gave me indents.



You are welcome. But I’m surprised to hear that 7RP B30 insert gave you indents. May I ask what kind of leather is your B30? The only complaint I’ve heard about 7rp was its price.


----------



## olibelli

OuiCestLaVie said:


> You are welcome. But I’m surprised to hear that 7RP B30 insert gave you indents. May I ask what kind of leather is your B30? The only complaint I’ve heard about 7rp was its price.



7RP gave me dents as well    see here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bag-inserts-list-new-updates-page-191.688779/post-34038663


----------



## whitedollx

OuiCestLaVie said:


> You are welcome. But I’m surprised to hear that 7RP B30 insert gave you indents. May I ask what kind of leather is your B30? The only complaint I’ve heard about 7rp was its price.



My bag is in Epsom leather,  brand new as well. There are a couple of others who did mention that 7rp inserts gave them dents too after I did a thread search. 

Purchased this insert after some youtubers  mentioned how good it is. On hindsight, I  should have done a proper research and checked the reviews. Very poor customer experience with 7rp. Sent them 3 emails with pics on the dents and all go unresponded.


----------



## akakai

I've had a lot of issues finding an insert that does not leave an impression on my bags. In the end I settled on maitai with a small modification. I sewed the sides a bit so they fold in. This made the opening of the inserts more narrow. Works wonders! Now they fit without any pressure on the leathers!


----------



## caruava

whitedollx said:


> My bag is in Epsom leather,  brand new as well. There are a couple of others who did mention that 7rp inserts gave them dents too after I did a thread search.
> 
> Purchased this insert after some youtubers  mentioned how good it is. On hindsight, I  should have done a proper research and checked the reviews. Very poor customer experience with 7rp. Sent them 3 emails with pics on the dents and all go unresponded.



Unfortunately so many of these youtubers are paid or sponsored so their words are biased. Sorry to see the dents on your beautiful bag. I hope they are not permanent.


----------



## Helllooo

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I’ve got 7 MaiTai inserts for Birkin, Kelly, Picotin and Garden Party over the last 2 months and they all look nice and fit perfectly. All my MaiTai orders shipped within 2 days of order but took about 10-14 days to arrive.
> 
> I couldn’t resist the temptation of trying the 7RP inserts. Ordered 6 weeks ago and they finally shipped last Friday and arrived today! So with their ridiculously high price at least they ship via fedex international priority.
> 
> The 7rp inserts do look great and feel soft. The B30 insert looks slightly wider and bigger than MaiTai B30 insert but fits my B30 perfectly and I cans close the bag without seeing any indents.
> 
> For me, I’m happy to use the 7rp inserts for my two croc bags but for the rest of my bags Maitai inserts are perfectly fine.
> 
> Here’re are comparison shots:
> 
> View attachment 4869200
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869201
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869202


Girl, (or boy?) thanks but can we see them in the croc bags if that’s okay with you? I had to ask, I mean it’s not everyday that we can see an exotic Hermes bag lol


----------



## ardenp

ce_1992 said:


> Any suggestions for a Halzan 31 insert? I wanted to get a Divide & Conquer but she doesn't seem to have one in the size needed. I don't want to use my new baby until she's all protected.


What did you end up picking for insert? Just got my halzan 31 and also looking to find a lightweight insert...


----------



## Lindsaybydesign

akakai said:


> I've had a lot of issues finding an insert that does not leave an impression on my bags. In the end I settled on maitai with a small modification. I sewed the sides a bit so they fold in. This made the opening of the inserts more narrow. Works wonders! Now they fit without any pressure on the leathers!
> 
> View attachment 4879798
> 
> 
> View attachment 4879799



This is a great idea to make it work! Though, it's such a shame it's so hard to find inserts that work for the bag. I would have gone with 7RP, but after seeing/reading about the dents on people's bags, when i need to buy an insert, seems like MaiTai appears to be the best option. What other brands have you tried prior? Trying to get my hands on a Picotin 18, and I'm trying to figure out what insert brand to go with once I do (especially with clemence!)


----------



## ce_1992

ardenp said:


> What did you end up picking for insert? Just got my halzan 31 and also looking to find a lightweight insert...



I decided to not use one actually! I have a bunch of Vera Bradley cotton cosmetic cases and pouches so I put all of my odds and ends in those and then I bought a Prada key case to keep my keys in and only my car fob is sticking out.


----------



## ice75

ardenp said:


> What did you end up picking for insert? Just got my halzan 31 and also looking to find a lightweight insert...


ardenp, I’m using samorga insert for my Halzan 31.So far so good.


----------



## Pampelmuse

ardenp said:


> What did you end up picking for insert? Just got my halzan 31 and also looking to find a lightweight insert...


I bought MaiTai ’s 29 insert for Eveline, which is what she recommends. It works fine, but there is quite some space between it and the bag.


----------



## BBINX

This is a great idea to make it work! Though, it's such a shame it's so hard to find inserts that work for the bag. I would have gone with 7RP, but after seeing/reading about the dents on people's bags, when i need to buy an insert, seems like MaiTai appears to be the best option. What other brands have you tried prior? Trying to get my hands on a Picotin 18, and I'm trying to figure out what insert brand to go with once I do (especially with clemence!)
[/QUOTE]
I have a picotin 18 and went with the Samorga insert. So far it’s been fine. Did the MaiTai for the Birkin 30


----------



## Lindsaybydesign

BBINX said:


> This is a great idea to make it work! Though, it's such a shame it's so hard to find inserts that work for the bag. I would have gone with 7RP, but after seeing/reading about the dents on people's bags, when i need to buy an insert, seems like MaiTai appears to be the best option. What other brands have you tried prior? Trying to get my hands on a Picotin 18, and I'm trying to figure out what insert brand to go with once I do (especially with clemence!)


I have a picotin 18 and went with the Samorga insert. So far it’s been fine. Did the MaiTai for the Birkin 30
[/QUOTE]
Thanks so much for the feedback! Did you go with the higher insert or shorter? I've seen both on the site. And also do you have a picture of it in the P18?


----------



## tonkamama

ardenp said:


> What did you end up picking for insert? Just got my halzan 31 and also looking to find a lightweight insert...


You can try white fox on Etsy, Juli’s linen inserts can be custom to be perfect fit.  Mentioning Tonkamama for 10% discount.


----------



## BBINX

Lindsaybydesign said:


> I have a picotin 18 and went with the Samorga insert. So far it’s been fine. Did the MaiTai for the Birkin 30


Thanks so much for the feedback! Did you go with the higher insert or shorter? I've seen both on the site. And also do you have a picture of it in the P18?
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lindsaybydesign

BBINX said:


> Thanks so much for the feedback! Did you go with the higher insert or shorter? I've seen both on the site. And also do you have a picture of it in the P18?



View attachment 4883178


View attachment 4883179


View attachment 4883180

[/QUOTE]
Thanks! Looks like the taller one. Beautiful Picotin!


----------



## Bishka14

I have just purchased a pre-loved b30 it is on the slouchy side as the togo leather has softened. Looking for the best liner to give it shape but also not too hard as keen to avoid indentations. Can’t afford 7rp and suspect this may need more support in any event. Thoughts?


----------



## Bishka14

Should add divide and conquer don’t deliver to the uk


----------



## akakai

Lindsaybydesign said:


> This is a great idea to make it work! Though, it's such a shame it's so hard to find inserts that work for the bag. I would have gone with 7RP, but after seeing/reading about the dents on people's bags, when i need to buy an insert, seems like MaiTai appears to be the best option. What other brands have you tried prior? Trying to get my hands on a Picotin 18, and I'm trying to figure out what insert brand to go with once I do (especially with clemence!)



I researched into 7rp and never pulled the trigger. Tried whitefox and samorga. Samorga is way too stiff. Whitefox is great too but it doesn't provide much structural support. I have togo bags and my Kelly is retourne so I wanted a little bit of shape. 

For picotin I think either whitefox or maitai would be fine. Maitai is if u want my support. 

Here's my Kelly with insert placed inside, u can't tell at all.


----------



## BB8

I am looking into getting either the Senamon or Zoomoni bag organizer for my Picotin 18.  My main purpose is so the bag doesn't lose its shape while stored, but also having pockets for organization are a plus.  I am especially intrigued by the zipper closure of the Zoomoni one.  Main thing I would like to avoid is my bag taking-on the shape of the top edge of the organizer.  Does anyone have any experience with either of these organizers for their Picotin, and do you have any recommendations either way? Thank you in-advance.


----------



## beyondbeing

I am looking into getting the MaiTai insert for my Lindy30.  Wondering if any of you come across coupon code please kindly share your info with me, thanks!


----------



## themeanreds

Bishka14 said:


> I have just purchased a pre-loved b30 it is on the slouchy side as the togo leather has softened. Looking for the best liner to give it shape but also not too hard as keen to avoid indentations. Can’t afford 7rp and suspect this may need more support in any event. Thoughts?



I went with Samorga (I have a pre-loved B35 that also slouches). I know some people think it is too stiff, but I was like you in that I didn't want to spend on 7rp and the mai tai ones I don't think would provide enough structure. I don't store my bag with the insert in it - I think that could be a problem with the Samorga inserts (leaving indentations). I only use the insert when I'm using the bag. I keep a bag pillow in my bag to store it and I store the bag laying flat on it's "back". I've tried many other felt inserts similar to Samorga (from Etsy/Amazon) and they are not as good as the Samorga ones at all. Samorga is actually the softest felt insert I've ever tried and they fit very well into my bags. The downside is that they take forever to ship/arrive. Look for a discount code too if you buy (some youtubers have them). Good luck!


----------



## Bishka14

themeanreds said:


> I went with Samorga (I have a pre-loved B35 that also slouches). I know some people think it is too stiff, but I was like you in that I didn't want to spend on 7rp and the mai tai ones I don't think would provide enough structure. I don't store my bag with the insert in it - I think that could be a problem with the Samorga inserts (leaving indentations). I only use the insert when I'm using the bag. I keep a bag pillow in my bag to store it and I store the bag laying flat on it's "back". I've tried many other felt inserts similar to Samorga (from Etsy/Amazon) and they are not as good as the Samorga ones at all. Samorga is actually the softest felt insert I've ever tried and they fit very well into my bags. The downside is that they take forever to ship/arrive. Look for a discount code too if you buy (some youtubers have them). Good luck!



thanks so much. Have a Birkin pillow for it when not in use so will order a liner x


----------



## tonkamama

Bought these gorgeous and functional inserts from MaiTai for my SO Kelly 25 Sellier in Chèvre . Maitai is so sweet to offer a free standard shipping until 12/18, please enter Tonkamama at the check out.

https://Maitaicollection.com/discount/Tonkamama 

*I am not affiliated with her business in any ways, I just want to share products that work and make me and my Hermes bags happy


----------



## caixinbaobao

Lervia said:


> Hihi,
> 
> Anyone with Kelly 25 retourne can help to measure the base length? Is it 25cm exactly? Recently I just bought a Kelly 25 retourne but the base length is shorter than 25cm.
> 
> Please advise.


Hi Lervia
I got a kelly 25 Retourne base only 23.5 cm. I was very surprised until I saw a YouTube video from Mel in Melbourne she also measure her K25 and its the same 23.5cm


----------



## okayitsme2000

caixinbaobao said:


> Hi Lervia
> I got a kelly 25 Retourne base only 23.5 cm. I was very surprised until I saw a YouTube video from Mel in Melbourne she also measure her K25 and its the same 23.5cm


Mine also measures at 23.5 cm on the exterior base.


----------



## meluvbags

Hi there! Sorry if this isn’t the right place to ask but can anyone chime in on the need for having both a bag pillow/shaper as well as an insert? I see the insert as more of an organizer but it does also help the hold its shape a bit...? Just thinking if the bat insert is good enough then no need to get both...or have one bag insert and multiple bag pillows?  TIA!


----------



## bagnut1

meluvbags said:


> Hi there! Sorry if this isn’t the right place to ask but can anyone chime in on the need for having both a bag pillow/shaper as well as an insert? I see the insert as more of an organizer but it does also help the hold its shape a bit...? Just thinking if the bat insert is good enough then no need to get both...or have one bag insert and multiple bag pillows?  TIA!



I don’t keep my inserts in the bag for storage - the insert goes from bag to drawer to another bag next day. Pillow is for storage.  

Also some ladies have noted here that inserts can “dent” the bag over time if they are left inside.


----------



## meluvbags

bagnut1 said:


> I don’t keep my inserts in the bag for storage - the insert goes from bag to drawer to another bag next day. Pillow is for storage.
> 
> Also some ladies have noted here that inserts can “dent” the bag over time if they are left inside.


Thanks for the response bagnut that’s exactly what I wanted to find out. That’s what I’ve been doing but got new birkin recently and decide to get another pillow or an insert. Thank you!


----------



## Iceskater88

Any recommendations for inserts for a vintage berlingot bag in the PM size? It almost looks like a retourne style kelly. I’m wondering if a short K insert may work.


----------



## Dr_JL

I just received my bag insert for my togo B35 which I bought from JennyKrafts (via Etsy).

Decided to get this after watching a review on inserts by youtuber “iamgps”




I thought the quality is pretty good and the price is reasonable at about USD42 inclusive shipping. Here are some photos of my new purchase.


----------



## katie's mum

I ordered 2 bag inserts from MaiTai, one for my Bolide 31 and one for my Jypsiere 28. Although there isn’t an insert made specifically for the Jypsiere, I got the insert for Kelly Sellier 28. They both arrived quickly and I’m really pleased with the quality, they are well made and the fabric is soft. I’m also really pleased at how well the Kelly 28 fits into my Jypsiere (I’ve attached photos for anyone considering doing the same). I like to use inserts to protect the leather lining, not looking to support the bag’s shape, I think these inserts might be too soft for that.


----------



## TeeCee77

Does anyone have a current 7RP discount code? Thank you!


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

VC30 - 30 Euro off 1 Insert
VC70 - 70 Euro off 2 Inserts

*Older ones I noted myself:*
MIM30
MIM35
MIM25
MIM75 for 2 Inserts 
40OFFMYINSERT
POF30 (for 3 Inserts)


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

*Found these as well:*
IAMGPS30 - use for €30 off 1 insert in your ca
IAMGPS70 - use for €70 off 2 inserts in your cart

From a YouTuber


----------



## allure244

MIM40 for 40 euro off one insert and 
MIM85 for 85 euro off two inserts

I noticed the code did not work for the new color light mouette or either of the the passifolia patterned inserts


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

allure244 said:


> MIM40 for 40 euro off one insert and
> MIM85 for 85 euro off two inserts
> 
> I noticed the code did not work for the new color light mouette or either of the the passifolia patterned inserts



I was going to add those two as well right away  Thank you for adding them 

If someone is looking for a more cheaper organizer I have found a nice lady in Taiwan which is doing them from a satin material, each of them are aproximately 40 Euro plus Shipping costs plus Cutoms fees and Taxes, but this depends on the country and on the value you mark it when she ships them. Each Insert, no matter for what kind of model has the same price.

They keep the indside of the bag clean, don't take much space of a bag and they are light in weight. They even have a kind shading effect because the front and back having a kind of a sheet inside. I will post a photo later. I love them in my Mini Evelyne because they don't take much space and I love it in a swift bag as well because its such a soft leather and I don't want to stretch that out very hard, I had bad experience with that with 7RP unfortunately


----------



## TeeCee77

H_LOv3_XOXO said:


> I was going to add those two as well right away  Thank you for adding them
> 
> If someone is looking for a more cheaper organizer I have found a nice lady in Taiwan which is doing them from a satin material, each of them are aproximately 40 Euro plus Shipping costs plus Cutoms fees and Taxes, but this depends on the country and on the value you mark it when she ships them. Each Insert, no matter for what kind of model has the same price.
> 
> They keep the indside of the bag clean, don't take much space of a bag and they are light in weight. They even have a kind shading effect because the front and back having a kind of a sheet inside. I will post a photo later. I love them in my Mini Evelyne because they don't take much space and I love it in a swift bag as well because its such a soft leather and I don't want to stretch that out very hard, I had bad experience with that with 7RP unfortunately


thank you!!


----------



## Hermes_lover18

allure244 said:


> MIM40 for 40 euro off one insert and
> MIM85 for 85 euro off two inserts
> 
> I noticed the code did not work for the new color light mouette or either of the the passifolia patterned inserts



MIM40 & MIM85 now work for gris mouette!! I love my 7rp inserts, had bad experiences with felt inserts. They are the best I’ve tried but still I’m glad I held off...85euro is still over $100usd saving! 
Just bought a gris mouette one and etoupe. Though I do wish their timeframes weren’t so long as I want to use my new b25! Need recommendations for a lindy insert though? Any suggestions?


----------



## Aquaamyca

H_LOv3_XOXO said:


> I was going to add those two as well right away  Thank you for adding them
> 
> If someone is looking for a more cheaper organizer I have found a nice lady in Taiwan which is doing them from a satin material, each of them are aproximately 40 Euro plus Shipping costs plus Cutoms fees and Taxes, but this depends on the country and on the value you mark it when she ships them. Each Insert, no matter for what kind of model has the same price.
> 
> They keep the indside of the bag clean, don't take much space of a bag and they are light in weight. They even have a kind shading effect because the front and back having a kind of a sheet inside. I will post a photo later. I love them in my Mini Evelyne because they don't take much space and I love it in a swift bag as well because its such a soft leather and I don't want to stretch that out very hard, I had bad experience with that with 7RP unfortunately



would love the info! Can you pls kindly share the site to purchase from the lady in Taiwan? Thank you!


----------



## H_LOv3_XOXO

Aquaamyca said:


> would love the info! Can you pls kindly share the site to purchase from the lady in Taiwan? Thank you!


Hi Aquaamyca,
I am sorry, I totally forgot to get back to this Topic I opened. 
I don't know if she has a website, I have her phonenumber and place my orders in WhatsApp.
I know she has instagram and Facebook: baqinner
I hope its allowed to share her name here??
Hope you are all safe and healthy


----------



## jmart

Looking for bag inserts that are Not Felt for my Chanel boy bag and Hermès Evelyn. Maybe something silk. I don’t want to loose the sloughs look of my Evelyn I just want to protect the inside. And my felt insert takes up way too much space in my small boy bag


----------



## TeeCee77

jmart said:


> Looking for bag inserts that are Not Felt for my Chanel boy bag and Hermès Evelyn. Maybe something silk. I don’t want to loose the sloughs look of my Evelyn I just want to protect the inside. And my felt insert takes up way too much space in my small boy bag


I highly recommend WhiteFox Bags on Etsy. Her insets are soft and linen and perfect for protecting insides. I had custom inserts made for my Chanel and she has evelyne inserts. Everything is customizable (for example I don’t include pockets on mine)


----------



## Pampelmuse

Today I received this lovely insert from MaiTai for my Kelly 32 Sellier in Craie. It fits perfectly and looks great! So happy!


----------



## keekee

Looking to buy an insert for my new Birkin. I love structured bags and am mainly looking for an insert that will help retain the bag’s structure as it is used over time. Was originally planning on purchasing a 7rp insert but was so taken aback by the price?! Are they really worth the money?


----------



## Perja

You may want to check out this thread about inserts, with opinions and feedback on the different insert brands. HTH


----------



## DerbyDiva

Has anyone recently received their new 7rp order?  I placed an order on 1/31 and the expected shipment date is 4/23.  Twelve weeks seems excessive, even with considerations made for COVID and the fact that they are handmade.  I am concerned that my Evelyne will lose some of it's structure while I wait for the insert to arrive.


----------



## allure244

DerbyDiva said:


> Has anyone recently received their new 7rp order?  I placed an order on 1/31 and the expected shipment date is 4/23.  Twelve weeks seems excessive, even with considerations made for COVID and the fact that they are handmade.  I am concerned that my Evelyne will lose some of it's structure while I wait for the insert to arrive.


I ordered an insert in nov and it arrived recently - so about 3 month wait.


----------



## TeeCee77

DerbyDiva said:


> Has anyone recently received their new 7rp order?  I placed an order on 1/31 and the expected shipment date is 4/23.  Twelve weeks seems excessive, even with considerations made for COVID and the fact that they are handmade.  I am concerned that my Evelyne will lose some of it's structure while I wait for the insert to arrive.


Mine is quite a long estimate too. No fear about your evie. Have you got the airbags it came with? I have stored mine in the box with the airbags just like it came from the store for years and it is just fine. Hope that helps!


----------



## Antje_MUC

My Mai Tai insets were shipped within days from ordering and I love them for my Birkin, Kelly, Picotin and Evelyne! (I am simply a huge fan!!)


----------



## Abrakadabra

I'm wondering, does anyone know if a Fourbi 20 will fit inside a K25?  I mean, it sounds like it should because it's smaller but I figured I should ask first.


----------



## TeeCee77

Abrakadabra said:


> I'm wondering, does anyone know if a Fourbi 20 will fit inside a K25?  I mean, it sounds like it should because it's smaller but I figured I should ask first.


Unfortunately, it will not. I had one that I liked using with my B30 and was hoping would fit my K25, but alas, it doesn’t even come close. Sorry!


----------



## DerbyDiva

TeeCee77 said:


> Mine is quite a long estimate too. No fear about your evie. Have you got the airbags it came with? I have stored mine in the box with the airbags just like it came from the store for years and it is just fine. Hope that helps!


Thank you!!  I had to search, but thankfully, had not thrown the airbags out yet.  I appreciate the advice!


----------



## Jen123

Does anyone leave their maitai in their birkin 24/7 or should it always be taken out when not in use? I should note, I store my bags upright and not laying down.


----------



## allure244

New colors for 7rp and coupon code for this weekend only


----------



## BagsofOC

Does anyone else think that the 7rp inserts have become ridiculously expensive the price has nearly doubled. I understand the cost of production must have gone up and covid hasn't help but nearly 200 euros seems steep. Time to look for another insert for my babies


----------



## boomer1234

nsolanki said:


> Does anyone else think that the 7rp inserts have become ridiculously expensive the price has nearly doubled. I understand the cost of production must have gone up and covid hasn't help but nearly 200 euros seems steep. Time to look for another insert for my babies


This!!!!! I was SHOCKED. A girlfriend and I were talking about the same thing... we will both be looking for alternatives


----------



## Love Of My Life

nsolanki said:


> Does anyone else think that the 7rp inserts have become ridiculously expensive the price has nearly doubled. I understand the cost of production must have gone up and covid hasn't help but nearly 200 euros seems steep. Time to look for another insert for my babies




Other options as always to explore... Very often I will see in new condition the Hermes fourbi (secondary maket)
in the fabric as well as the silk & really good prices.. I have started to consider getting an extra


----------



## chicfinds

I recommend MaiTai inserts! They’re of good quality imo and they have cool designs to choose from (and most importantly they don’t leave indents on any of my bags...) I also have 7rp inserts ...bought into the hype a few years ago and thought wow for that price, they must be REALLY good but after using them for awhile and comparing them to other inserts on the market, specifically MaiTai in this case I don’t find 7rp inserts superior to others. 7rp is sooo overpriced imo - MaiTai is just as good at much better pricing.


----------



## Holsby

chicfinds said:


> I recommend MaiTai inserts! They’re of good quality imo and they have cool designs to choose from (and most importantly they don’t leave indents on any of my bags...) I also have 7rp inserts ...bought into the hype a few years ago and thought wow for that price, they must be REALLY good but after using them for awhile and comparing them to other inserts on the market, specifically MaiTai in this case I don’t find 7rp inserts superior to others. 7rp is sooo overpriced imo - MaiTai is just as good at much better pricing.


Agree! I prefer MaiTai. Fast delivery as well.


----------



## bagnut1

Love Of My Life said:


> Other options as always to explore... Very often I will see in new condition the Hermes fourbi (secondary maket)
> in the fabric as well as the silk & really good prices.. I have started to consider getting an extra


LOVE Fourbi!  So well made and, in the silks, really smile-inducing when going into one's bag.


----------



## BagsofOC

chicfinds said:


> I recommend MaiTai inserts! They’re of good quality imo and they have cool designs to choose from (and most importantly they don’t leave indents on any of my bags...) I also have 7rp inserts ...bought into the hype a few years ago and thought wow for that price, they must be REALLY good but after using them for awhile and comparing them to other inserts on the market, specifically MaiTai in this case I don’t find 7rp inserts superior to others. 7rp is sooo overpriced imo - MaiTai is just as good at much better pricing.


I have the 7rp inserts also, but I just can’t reason with the price anymore.


----------



## erinrose

Looking for an insert for my B30 togo and 7RP just seems so extremely overpriced! €525?! For an insert? Christ l have bags less expensive. Are the 7RP inserts really worth it? Do you think the maitai inserts are good for structure support?


----------



## odette57

erinrose said:


> Looking for an insert for my B30 togo and 7RP just seems so extremely overpriced! €525?! For an insert? Christ l have bags less expensive. Are the 7RP inserts really worth it? Do you think the maitai inserts are good for structure support?


I use a maitai insert for my B30s. I have both Togo and clemence and neither needed any structure support. If you want support, you can try divide and conquer from Etsy. I also have it for my toolbox and it does provide structure.


----------



## lovefirey

Love Of My Life said:


> Other options as always to explore... Very often I will see in new condition the Hermes fourbi (secondary maket)
> in the fabric as well as the silk & really good prices.. I have started to consider getting an extra


Where have you seen them? I’m only seeing used ones on posh


----------



## mursepurse

Curious if anyone has tried Maitai's liner for Kelly and how they're liking it. Not the full insert, just the liner. I think it looks pretty cool and wish they had one for Birkin!!









						MaiTai liner for Hermes Kelly bags
					

The Kelly liner is perfect for those who desire an almost weightless solution to protect and keep the interiors of their bags unblemished and pristine, and who don't want or need extra pockets to organize the contents of their bag. The liner, designed and crafted in France, is made from...




					maitaicollection.com


----------



## Tonimichelle

mursepurse said:


> Curious if anyone has tried Maitai's liner for Kelly and how they're liking it. Not the full insert, just the liner. I think it looks pretty cool and wish they had one for Birkin!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaiTai liner for Hermes Kelly bags
> 
> 
> The Kelly liner is perfect for those who desire an almost weightless solution to protect and keep the interiors of their bags unblemished and pristine, and who don't want or need extra pockets to organize the contents of their bag. The liner, designed and crafted in France, is made from...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maitaicollection.com


I haven’t tried one, but I did ask about compatibility for a B30 and based on the measurements (which are roughly the same as the previous B30 liner I have from her) I think it will fit. I’m quite tempted to order one myself as I like the idea of protecting just the base without supporting the sides, or adding too much additional weight.


----------



## Love Of My Life

lovefirey said:


> Where have you seen them? I’m only seeing used ones on posh



I've seen them from Japanese sellers on Ebay, Fashionphile, The RealReal


----------



## odette57

TeeCee77 said:


> I highly recommend WhiteFox Bags on Etsy. Her insets are soft and linen and perfect for protecting insides. I had custom inserts made for my Chanel and she has evelyne inserts. Everything is customizable (for example I don’t include pockets on mine)


Hi @TeeCee77, do you mind if I ask how long did you get your inserts from WhiteFox?  I ordered from her last Feb 5 and I still don't have them   I ordered a mini kelly insert based on the recommendation from this thread and a K25 insert as well.  It seems to have been shipped on Mar 3 but no tracking details at all.


----------



## odette57

tonkamama said:


> Bought these gorgeous and functional inserts from MaiTai for my SO Kelly 25 Sellier in Chèvre . Maitai is so sweet to offer a free standard shipping until 12/18, please enter Tonkamama at the check out.
> 
> https://Maitaicollection.com/discount/Tonkamama
> 
> *I am not affiliated with her business in any ways, I just want to share products that work and make me and my Hermes bags happy
> 
> View attachment 4900172


I know it's way past 12/18 but I ordered a new insert today and I used your code.  Thank you so much, I still got the free shipping!


----------



## TeeCee77

odette57 said:


> Hi @TeeCee77, do you mind if I ask how long did you get your inserts from WhiteFox?  I ordered from her last Feb 5 and I still don't have them   I ordered a mini kelly insert based on the recommendation from this thread and a K25 insert as well.  It seems to have been shipped on Mar 3 but no tracking details at all.


Hello! I would reach out to her and ask status, but in my experience it took about 2-3 weeks to ship since it’s coming from Russia I believe. Have no fear, it should come soon! That’s the one downside as it does take some time for her to make, but they are worth it.


----------



## RJY

Hi odette57. I just got Evelyne inserts from WhiteFox. Shipping took 9 days (US east coast) but tracking was a little wonky until it cleared customs and transferred to the USPS.


----------



## odette57

TeeCee77 said:


> Hello! I would reach out to her and ask status, but in my experience it took about 2-3 weeks to ship since it’s coming from Russia I believe. Have no fear, it should come soon! That’s the one downside as it does take some time for her to make, but they are worth it.


Thank you! It's so funny just when I was my wits end, it arrived today.  I did a customized no pocket insert.  Both inserts are simple, no frills and just perfect for what I wanted.


----------



## odette57

rita2129 said:


> Hi odette57. I just got Evelyne inserts from WhiteFox. Shipping took 9 days (US east coast) but tracking was a little wonky until it cleared customs and transferred to the USPS.


Thank you!  It did arrive today but I never got any tracking status.  So it was about 21 days from when she marked it as shipped on etsy and 3 more weeks prior to that since when I ordered, so about 6 weeks for me.


----------



## tonkamama

Here is my Evelyne bag insert by WhiteFox.  I had it made with an inner zipper pocket to secure smaller items and two outer side pockets with different colors.


----------



## TankerToad

Does anyone have a recommendation for a mini Lindy insert?


----------



## TeeCee77

TankerToad said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a mini Lindy insert?


I had one made by White Fox Bags on Etsy and it was perfect.


----------



## mslamlam

Hi all,

I recently purchased a Black Picotin 22 with GHW and I would love to add an insert to organize all my things as well as to hold the shape. Any recommendations of an insert/organizer for the Picotin 22? Pictures are greatly appreciated!


----------



## BBINX

Bag Inserts List: New Updates page 191
					

I read much about the reviews of the various kinds of purse organizers and protectors in this forum.  Everyone seems to have his/her favorite for his/her special needs (e.g., bag type and presonal preferrence).  I have decided on the bagmate inspite of its weight.  Wonder which of these purse...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




I recommend searching the thread listed in the link above


----------



## ardenp

odette57 said:


> Hi @TeeCee77, do you mind if I ask how long did you get your inserts from WhiteFox?  I ordered from her last Feb 5 and I still don't have them   I ordered a mini kelly insert based on the recommendation from this thread and a K25 insert as well.  It seems to have been shipped on Mar 3 but no tracking details at all.


I ordered an insert from White Fox on Jan 22 and I got it around Mar 21, it definitely took a long time but did arrive.


----------



## duggi84

I recently ordered a Samorga insert for my Toolbox 20 and love it...really helps the bag hold it's structure.







(last pic is before the insert)


----------



## tonkamama

WhiteFox...  I love my mini Lindy and the insert


TankerToad said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a mini Lindy insert?


----------



## etoile de mer

tonkamama said:


> WhiteFox...  I love my mini Lindy and the insert
> View attachment 5039303
> View attachment 5039304



Beautiful pairing of yellow and green, so pretty!


----------



## tonkamama

etoile de mer said:


> Beautiful pairing of yellow and green, so pretty!


The owner offers many colors to choose from and it’s made out of a durable linen material, not bulky and heavy at all.


----------



## etoile de mer

tonkamama said:


> The owner offers many colors to choose from and it’s made out of a durable linen material, not bulky and heavy at all.



So good to know, thank you!


----------



## odette57

So I was on a little bag insert shopping spree and I love all of them. White fox for the kellys and maitai for the B25.


----------



## smallfry

odette57 said:


> So I was on a little bag insert shopping spree and I love all of them. White fox for the kellys and maitai for the B25.



I just got the same MT one for my GP30, it's lovely!


----------



## Minibaglover1998

Hi guys! I just got my first b30 Togo and I’m not sure if I should get a more structured insert or not. Right now I’m using a fourbi. I don’t mind minimal slouching but I’d hate so see my b lose her shape. 

Would you guys recommend switching to a structured insert or wait until she starts to soften up then switch?


----------



## tonkamama

Minibaglover1998 said:


> Hi guys! I just got my first b30 Togo and I’m not sure if I should get a more structured insert or not. Right now I’m using a fourbi. I don’t mind minimal slouching but I’d hate so see my b lose her shape.
> 
> Would you guys recommend switching to a structured insert or wait until she starts to soften up then switch?


I use D&C inserts for all my Birkin 30 from the beginning for structure hold (I also recommend MaiTa).


----------



## Minibaglover1998

tonkamama said:


> I use D&C inserts for all my Birkin 30 from the beginning for structure hold (I also recommend MaiTa).


Good to know, thank you! Have you noticed any slouching when you take the inserts out?


----------



## Orchidlady

TankerToad said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for a mini Lindy insert?


I just order one on Etsy from WhiteFoxBags


----------



## Orchidlady

tonkamama said:


> I use D&C inserts for all my Birkin 30 from the beginning for structure hold (I also recommend MaiTa).


Do you know if the B25 Mai Tai will fit better for Birkin 30? I heard the B30 Mai Tai bulges out on the sides.


----------



## CMilly

nsolanki said:


> I have the 7rp inserts also, but I just can’t reason with the price anymore.


This. I love my 7RP inserts and am shocked by the price increases. I just can’t justify it anymore. I’ve purchased some Mai Tai which I don’t love as much but are much much less expensive.


----------



## tonkamama

I am In the process of ordering the B25 insert from MaiTai and will report back.   Unfortunately D&C B25 insert is little too tight and too tall comparing to her other B30 inserts, thus I am getting the MaiTai B25 insert and I am sure it will fit my B25 perfectly.  As for if MaiTai B25 insert will fit better for B30, I can try once I received the B25 insert from MaiTai and let you know, but I think you should still consider the right insert size for your B30.  

A





Orchidlady said:


> Do you know if the B25 Mai Tai will fit better for Birkin 30? I heard the B30 Mai Tai bulges out on the sides.


----------



## ckdbwlswpsl

If anyone has a promo code for Mai Tai, would really appreciate it!!


----------



## swiftie1213

Orchidlady said:


> Do you know if the B25 Mai Tai will fit better for Birkin 30? I heard the B30 Mai Tai bulges out on the sides.


I’ve been using the B30 Mai Tai insert for my B30, and it works fine! 
I also have a B25 insert, but would not recommend it for a B30. The size difference is just too vast.


----------



## CTLover

Any recommendations for a K28 sellier insert??  I bought one off of Etsy and I don't quite like the "fit."   It was a generic for K28 (not specifying retourne or sellier) so I think that might be the problem, but when I search for one that specifically fits the K28 sellier, I'm not seeing one.


----------



## CTLover

Minibaglover1998 said:


> Hi guys! I just got my first b30 Togo and I’m not sure if I should get a more structured insert or not. Right now I’m using a fourbi. I don’t mind minimal slouching but I’d hate so see my b lose her shape.
> 
> Would you guys recommend switching to a structured insert or wait until she starts to soften up then switch?


I usually get separate base shapers for all my bags because I hate when they get slouchy, then put the inserts over them.  You can buy base shapers on Etsy.


----------



## LoveThatThing

CTLover said:


> Any recommendations for a K28 sellier insert??  I bought one off of Etsy and I don't quite like the "fit."   It was a generic for K28 (not specifying retourne or sellier) so I think that might be the problem, but when I search for one that specifically fits the K28 sellier, I'm not seeing one.



I use Mai Tai inserts for both my sellier K28 and retourne K28. She makes specifically sellier & retourne K inserts. HTH








						BAG INSERTS
					

Beautiful, luxurious and Made in France.




					maitaicollection.com


----------



## TeeCee77

Got my whitefox inserts for mini Evie and mini K!! So cute


----------



## yoshikitty

CTLover said:


> Any recommendations for a K28 sellier insert??  I bought one off of Etsy and I don't quite like the "fit."   It was a generic for K28 (not specifying retourne or sellier) so I think that might be the problem, but when I search for one that specifically fits the K28 sellier, I'm not seeing one.



I am also looking for a K28 Sellier insert. If you found a good one, please share it here. 

7RP looks good but the price is too high. I have the feeling that they gifted the inserts to all these Youtubers as advertisement and than higher the price.
Unfortunately the pattern and colour from the Maitai ones are not my cup of tea.....


----------



## CTLover

yoshikitty said:


> I am also looking for a K28 Sellier insert. If you found a good one, please share it here.
> 
> 7RP looks good but the price is too high. I have the feeling that they gifted the inserts to all these Youtubers as advertisement and than higher the price.
> Unfortunately the pattern and colour from the Maitai ones are not my cup of tea.....


I'd love to find a lower cut model like the one they offer on JaneFinds, but for some reason they don't offer it for the 28CM.  I had one for a 35cm Retourne Kelly I had and loved it.   http://www.baginizer.com/shop-baginizer/baginizer-lowprofile


----------



## CTLover

CTLover said:


> I'd love to find a lower cut model like the one they offer on JaneFinds, but for some reason they don't offer it for the 28CM.  I had one for a 35cm Retourne Kelly I had and loved it.   http://www.baginizer.com/shop-baginizer/baginizer-lowprofile


I hear you.  I want a plain, simple insert, preferably of easy to clean material.   Fabric isn't my thing.  The 7RP insert is just too damn expensive for what it is IMHO.


----------



## tonkamama

CTLover said:


> I'd love to find a lower cut model like the one they offer on JaneFinds, but for some reason they don't offer it for the 28CM.  I had one for a 35cm Retourne Kelly I had and loved it.   http://www.baginizer.com/shop-baginizer/baginizer-lowprofile


If you love the hard case one from Janefinds, then you should check out D&C but according to her website she is taking a break temporarily due to her horseback riding accident (Hope Connie gets well soon).  








						DivideAndConquer - Etsy
					

Shop ...making organization a priority by DivideAndConquer. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking. Speedy replies! Has a history of replying to messages quickly. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## tonkamama

My new MaiTai Birkin 25 insert has arrived


----------



## oranGetRee

I ordered from Samorga for my B25 sellier but have not received yet. Hope it is good


----------



## JA_UK

TeeCee77 said:


> Got my whitefox inserts for mini Evie and mini K!! So cute
> View attachment 5087034


I love this lady’s inserts but I cannot order anymore as the courier company she uses now are linked to Asendia who are beyond abysma.


----------



## tonkamama

can you be more specific about the courier service? Have you talk to Julia regarding your concerns? My understanding is that during the difficult times that we been thru, many services qualities are being affected.  I wouldn’t mind being little patient about the shipping schedule if I really wanted a perfect insert for my Hermes bags, especially those that took a while so a minor shipping delay wouldn’t be an issue for me at all lol 



JA_UK said:


> I love this lady’s inserts but I cannot order anymore as the courier company she uses now are linked to Asendia who are beyond abysma.


----------



## JA_UK

tonkamama said:


> can you be more specific about the courier service? Have you talk to Julia regarding your concerns? My understanding is that during the difficult times that we been thru, many services qualities are being affected.  I wouldn’t mind being little patient about the shipping schedule if I really wanted a perfect insert for my Hermes bags, especially those that took a while so a minor shipping delay wouldn’t be an issue for me at all lol


I’m sure that your post wasn’t intended to be patronising...

Yes I did contact Julia, in fact I’ve ordered from her in the past (I’ve recommended her in this very thread) and she used a different shipping solution which I received with no problems.  This time she used a shipping solution which quoted her 2 weeks for delivery. She is based in Russia and I in the UK (I must add that I have several things shipped from various locations in Europe and beyond all without issue. When tracking my package that was shipped in February the updates stopped on the 9th March and I noticed 2 other companies on the tracking details Asendia and wnDirect. Both of these companies have terrible reviews notably losing packages and although Julia offered to make me replacements if she uses the same shipping solution I fear the same thing will happen again.  And yes the tracking still has not changed since 9th March so I’d say I’ve been patient enough don’t you think?

Oh and to add I googled Etsy and Asendia and I believe this handling company is linked to the global postage service that Esty recommends to its sellers.


----------



## tonkamama

yea that‘s a lot of patience since February  !   maybe the package was indeed got lost?  I am not aware how Etsy works with their vendors regarding shipping method, but I agree they should offer better and reliable shipping solutions. 


JA_UK said:


> I’m sure that your post wasn’t intended to be patronising...
> 
> Yes I did contact Julia, in fact I’ve ordered from her in the past (I’ve recommended her in this very thread) and she used a different shipping solution which I received with no problems.  This time she used a shipping solution which quoted her 2 weeks for delivery. She is based in Russia and I in the UK (I must add that I have several things shipped from various locations in Europe and beyond all without issue. When tracking my package that was shipped in February the updates stopped on the 9th March and I noticed 2 other companies on the tracking details Asendia and wnDirect. Both of these companies have terrible reviews notably losing packages and although Julia offered to make me replacements if she uses the same shipping solution I fear the same thing will happen again.  And yes the tracking still has not changed since 9th March so I’d say I’ve been patient enough don’t you think?
> 
> Oh and to add I googled Etsy and Asendia and I believe this handling company is linked to the global postage service that Esty recommends to its sellers.


----------



## TeeCee77

tonkamama said:


> yea that‘s a lot of patience since February  !   maybe the package was indeed got lost?  I am not aware how Etsy works with their vendors regarding shipping method, but I agree they should offer better and reliable shipping solutions.


Darn, that’s too bad and agree on your patience. I am in the US and got these two quickly in about 2-3 weeks total.


----------



## ditzydi

tonkamama said:


> WhiteFox...  I love my mini Lindy and the insert
> View attachment 5039303
> View attachment 5039304


Such happy colors and a happy bag.


----------



## lvmon

tonkamama said:


> My new MaiTai Birkin 25 insert has arrived
> 
> View attachment 5088816


I ordered the same pattern for my Kelly 28R.


----------



## Divinekatt8

Hi all!!
I got offered a mini Kelly II  and will be picking it up in a few weeks (my closet H boutique is 3 hrs away)!

Just wondering for those of u that have a mini Kelly, do u use a bag insert in it and where is it from? 
Thank you!!


----------



## TeeCee77

Congrats! Yes, I use one. I used WhiteFox bags on Etsy and sent her custom measurements. Turned out great.


----------



## Divinekatt8

TeeCee77 said:


> Congrats! Yes, I use one. I used WhiteFox bags on Etsy and sent her custom measurements. Turned out great.


Thanks!!  I looked at the the shop. Why did u have to send custom measurements? Is the sizing of her standard mini Kelly insert not correct?


----------



## tonkamama

lvmon said:


> I ordered the same pattern for my Kelly 28R.


What color is your Kelly ?  Please post pictures of your Kelly with the insert when you get it.


----------



## lvmon

Here is the photo of the insert, I will take photo of my Kelly with the insert inside when I get home tonight.


----------



## lvmon

MaiTai informed me she doesn’t have Evelyn TPM inserts. Please let me know if you have a good fabric insert recommendation? 7RP won’t work for me bc of price and wait time. Thanks.


----------



## tonkamama

there is an existing thread about bag inserts.   You can certainly buy her kelly 20 insert off her site, which she didn’t have before until our members gave her and ordered the custom measurements.  Just double check the measurements if that’s what you want and you can also custom the pockets.... 





__





						Bag Inserts List: New Updates page 191
					

I'd love to find a lower cut model like the one they offer on JaneFinds, but for some reason they don't offer it for the 28CM.  I had one for a 35cm Retourne Kelly I had and loved it.   http://www.baginizer.com/shop-baginizer/baginizer-lowprofile  If you love the hard case one from Janefinds...




					forum.purseblog.com
				






Divinekatt8 said:


> Thanks!!  I looked at the the shop. Why did u have to send custom measurements? Is the sizing of her standard mini Kelly insert not correct?


----------



## tonkamama

whitefox 




__





						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com
				







lvmon said:


> MaiTai informed me she doesn’t have Evelyn TPM inserts, any alternate recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## lvmon

Thank you Tonkamama. Just ordered one. 
Your B25 is beautiful, I love palladium HW with white stitching


----------



## Divinekatt8

tonkamama said:


> there is an existing thread about bag inserts.   You can certainly buy her kelly 20 insert off her site, which she didn’t have before until our members gave her and ordered the custom measurements.  Just double check the measurements if that’s what you want and you can also custom the pockets....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag Inserts List: New Updates page 191
> 
> 
> I'd love to find a lower cut model like the one they offer on JaneFinds, but for some reason they don't offer it for the 28CM.  I had one for a 35cm Retourne Kelly I had and loved it.   http://www.baginizer.com/shop-baginizer/baginizer-lowprofile  If you love the hard case one from Janefinds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thanks @tonkamama ! I did go thru the thread — for like 1.5hrs!! I only saw two mentions of a mini Kelly insert? Both recommended white fox so I guess that’s the only option! Will try it out


----------



## Bishka14

Mono inserts (Uk based) are fantastic. Have bought two now for my Birkin and Kelly and have right amount of structure. Gemma happy to tweak until it’s correct


----------



## lvmon

lvmon said:


> View attachment 5101953
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the photo of the insert, I will take photo of my Kelly with the insert inside when I get home tonight.


MaiTai insert inside the Kelly 28R:


----------



## CrazyCool01

Hello! Any latest mai tai coupons !


----------



## odette57

Divinekatt8 said:


> Thanks!!  I looked at the the shop. Why did u have to send custom measurements? Is the sizing of her standard mini Kelly insert not correct?


I ordered mine from her and she asks for measurements because as we all know, these bags are handmade and can vary a little.  However, I did not send my measurements, I just told her to go with the regular sizing for the mini kelly as I was in my other home at that time and did not have my mini kelly with me.  The insert I received fits my mini perfectly.


----------



## Divinekatt8

odette57 said:


> I ordered mine from her and she asks for measurements because as we all know, these bags are handmade and can vary a little.  However, I did not send my measurements, I just told her to go with the regular sizing for the mini kelly as I was in my other home at that time and did not have my mini kelly with me.  The insert I received fits my mini perfectly.


Thank you! Good to know! I ordered one from her last week and haven’t heard from her... yet? I don’t even have the bag yet anyways lol  my closet H store is 3hrs away and I can’t pick it up for a couple more weeks. The insert takes like 6 weeks to arrive? I wanted to order ASAP


----------



## odette57

Divinekatt8 said:


> Thank you! Good to know! I ordered one from her last week and haven’t heard from her... yet? I don’t even have the bag yet anyways lol  my closet H store is 3hrs away and I can’t pick it up for a couple more weeks. The insert takes like 6 weeks to arrive? I wanted to order ASAP


Yeah, if you read a few pages back, I was in the same situation as you.  I did not hear from her, then after sometime I got a tracking number that did not get updated and then the insert just showed up at my house.  So yes, 6 weeks total.


----------



## VLM57

lvmon said:


> MaiTai informed me she doesn’t have Evelyn TPM inserts. Please let me know if you have a good fabric insert recommendation? 7RP won’t work for me bc of price and wait time. Thanks.


I ordered one from Jenny Krafts for my Evelyne TPM.  I have a 7 RP for my Birkin 30 but can’t justify the cost for the Evelyne.


----------



## CrazyCool01

any mai tai coupons ?


----------



## Nbeach

Has anyone ever tried washing their mai tai insert? Thanks!


----------



## DreamingPink

Anyone has a coupon code for 7RP? TIA!


----------



## ppearly88

CrazyCool01 said:


> any mai tai coupons ?


10% off Mai Tai: Pearl10


----------



## CrazyCool01

ppearly88 said:


> 10% off Mai Tai: Pearl10


Thanks so much


----------



## golden's mom

The code isn't working for me.  Rats.


----------



## ppearly88

chicfinds said:


> I recommend MaiTai inserts! They’re of good quality imo and they have cool designs to choose from (and most importantly they don’t leave indents on any of my bags...) I also have 7rp inserts ...bought into the hype a few years ago and thought wow for that price, they must be REALLY good but after using them for awhile and comparing them to other inserts on the market, specifically MaiTai in this case I don’t find 7rp inserts superior to others. 7rp is sooo overpriced imo - MaiTai is just as good at much better pricing.


Love MaiTai inserts. Beautiful and amazing quality!


----------



## CrazyCool01

ppearly88 said:


> I have one! MaiTai 10% off promo code: Pearl10


Not working dear


----------



## tensgrl

DreamingPink said:


> Anyone has a coupon code for 7RP? TIA!


The code "COLLECTION45" just worked for me.  It's a code from a week or so ago, but still worked.  I would use it right away, though.


----------



## VLM57

lvmon said:


> MaiTai informed me she doesn’t have Evelyn TPM inserts. Please let me know if you have a good fabric insert recommendation? 7RP won’t work for me bc of price and wait time. Thanks.


Just received my Evelyn TPM from Jenny Krafts on Etsy.  Perfect fit and good color match.


----------



## Kekebabe

Hi Hermès lovers,

I have been offered and accepted a Hermes Kelly 28 retourne bag yesterday. I am looking for a bag insert now. Any suggestion? 7/RP or Maitai?

Thanks!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Kekebabe said:


> Hi Hermès lovers,
> 
> I have been offered and accepted a Hermes Kelly 28 retourne bag yesterday. I am looking for a bag insert now. Any suggestion? 7/RP or Maitai?
> 
> Thanks!


I will only buy and use Maitai inserts in my H bags. They are superior in material, craftsmanship, and construction. The lovely Taina is a longtime member of this forum and an absolute treasure.


----------



## odette57

Kekebabe said:


> Hi Hermès lovers,
> 
> I have been offered and accepted a Hermes Kelly 28 retourne bag yesterday. I am looking for a bag insert now. Any suggestion? 7/RP or Maitai?
> 
> Thanks!


I use a Maitai insert for my Kelly 28 retourne and have no issues with it.  Fits perfectly.


----------



## bed of roses

Hi, anyone can advise how long does Maitai bag insert take to arrive in Singapore upon ordering? I ordered last week and it was shipped out the next day but I haven received any updates when it will arrive in Singapore.. can’t wait to use it with my K25


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Can a Maitai insert (linen version) make super slouchy B35s (Swift, Togo) at least stand upright? They are so slouchy the front falls to the floor if (almost) empty... I put my bags on the ground most of the time, so the front falling over is a bit icky.


----------



## pineapples

bed of roses said:


> Hi, anyone can advise how long does Maitai bag insert take to arrive in Singapore upon ordering? I ordered last week and it was shipped out the next day but I haven received any updates when it will arrive in Singapore.. can’t wait to use it with my K25



I ordered two inserts from Maitai last week too! Thursday to be exact. They were shipped but haven't received news yet. Waiting for them in hong Kong!!


----------



## bed of roses

pineapples said:


> I ordered two inserts from Maitai last week too! Thursday to be exact. They were shipped but haven't received news yet. Waiting for them in hong Kong!!


Hi! I ordered last Monday 12/7! And it just arrived two hours ago!!  I’m sure yours is arriving very soon!!


----------



## bed of roses

This is my Maitai linen bag insert in my K25 etoupe swift!


----------



## Mel di Brisbane

Do NOT go near Senamon bag organiser…you will regret it.  Normally ordered from Samorga. What you ordered is NOT what you get  lucky doesnt cost much, but will NEVER buy again.


----------



## tonkamama

Hello, I would recommend Divide and Conquer Birkin 35 insert for the purpose.  









						DivideAndConquer - Etsy
					

Shop ...making organization a priority by DivideAndConquer. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking. Speedy replies! Has a history of replying to messages quickly. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher.




					www.etsy.com
				







CrackBerryCream said:


> Can a Maitai insert (linen version) make super slouchy B35s (Swift, Togo) at least stand upright? They are so slouchy the front falls to the floor if (almost) empty... I put my bags on the ground most of the time, so the front falling over is a bit icky.


----------



## rosewang924

Wanted to share my samorga insert for evelyne pm.


----------



## inverved

Does anyone have a current MaiTai 10% off promo code? I'd love to upgrade my current inserts. Thanks.


----------



## CrazyCool01

no_1_diva said:


> Does anyone have a current MaiTai 10% off promo code? I'd love to upgrade my current inserts. Thanks.


I used MAGGIE10 and it worked!


----------



## inverved

CrazyCool01 said:


> I used MAGGIE10 and it worked!



Thanks for letting me know. I emailed MaiTai customer service earlier today and they told me that they don't offer coupon codes, so based on their response, I looked elsewhere and ended up buying a B30 insert from a relatively new Etsy seller who makes inserts that look very high quality and finish (similar to 7RP) and won't leave impression marks. I've requested a K28 insert from the seller as well. Very happy with the outcome and based on the reviews, I can't wait to receive it/them!


----------



## CrazyCool01

no_1_diva said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I emailed MaiTai customer service earlier today and they told me that they don't offer coupon codes, so based on their response, I looked elsewhere and ended up buying a B30 insert from a relatively new Etsy seller who makes inserts that look very high quality and finish (similar to 7RP) and won't leave impression marks. I've requested a K28 insert from the seller as well. Very happy with the outcome and based on the reviews, I can't wait to receive it/them!


Ohh awesome !! Do let us know the etsy seller and also your experience once you receive !!


----------



## julian.f

no_1_diva said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I emailed MaiTai customer service earlier today and they told me that they don't offer coupon codes, so based on their response, I looked elsewhere and ended up buying a B30 insert from a relatively new Etsy seller who makes inserts that look very high quality and finish (similar to 7RP) and won't leave impression marks. I've requested a K28 insert from the seller as well. Very happy with the outcome and based on the reviews, I can't wait to receive it/them!


Could you update us on the seller please? I would love to get an insert in an alcantara finish or something similar however find the pricing of 7 RP just not in line with the product.


----------



## inverved

julian.f said:


> Could you update us on the seller please? I would love to get an insert in an alcantara finish or something similar however find the pricing of 7 RP just not in line with the product.



Here is a link to one of the inserts I am referring to. It definitely meets your criteria.


----------



## julian.f

no_1_diva said:


> Here is a link to one of the inserts I am referring to. It definitely meets your criteria.


Thank you! I have exactly this seller favorited already and was still looking around but indeed the fabric is closest to the 7RP that I could find as well, outside of another seller who does velvet. Please keep us updated once you get yours! Now I'm really curious as it was on my etsy favorites list


----------



## SamanthaStevens

no_1_diva said:


> Does anyone have a current MaiTai 10% off promo code? I'd love to upgrade my current inserts. Thanks.



I saw this one on YouTube: mollyann10 for 10% off. It worked for me.


----------



## DrawitraLoveHermes

SamanthaStevens said:


> I saw this one on YouTube: mollyann10 for 10% off. It worked for me.



Im kinda disappointed with Mail Tai insert for my B25.

*very thick! took space from the bag
*The sides of B25 is expanded a lot when I used Mai Tai insert.     It is expensive and I am not if I should continue to use.


----------



## inverved

julian.f said:


> Thank you! I have exactly this seller favorited already and was still looking around but indeed the fabric is closest to the 7RP that I could find as well, outside of another seller who does velvet. Please keep us updated once you get yours! Now I'm really curious as it was on my etsy favorites list



I spoke with the Etsy seller late last night (Mintra) and she confirmed that she will be making another insert for my K28, which will apparently take 1-2 weeks to make. She will send me a payment link when she is done with the K28 insert. I voluntarily said to her that I'm happy to wait when both inserts (B30 and K28) are ready so she can ship out both inserts to save on shipping costs. This means my expected delivery is pushed back, but should come in before September 17 apparently.

I honestly think this might be the happy medium you're looking for. The felt inserts are too structured and damaging to the bags and the linen/cotton inserts are too flimsy and fall on itself when the pockets are filled, both of which I would find annoying.

With a combo of high quality looking inserts, fantastic customer service and peace of mind knowing the inserts are handmade, I honestly think these inserts are the best value for money. I think they truly are a hidden gem.

Let me know if you end up taking the plunge too!   Mintra is very responsive and very friendly, so feel free to ask her any questions you may have.


----------



## julian.f

Thanks @no_1_diva! I had indeed reached out to Mintra and she sent me swatches of the colours available for a B35. I tend to use the inserts to facilitate swapping bags, as I love to coordinate bags with my outfits so it's just a matter of pulling the insert out of one, with all my stuff in it, and placing it in the next. So instead of a matching color for each bag, I need to get a color that works with all the bags I will be using. She unfortunately is out of the fabric of color I want, so possibly I'll pick something neutral (but boring ). I agree this is likely to be a happy medium. I currently use the divide and conquer cotton insert, and it's gone strong for many years. But I'd like a more refined look to my organizer and I cannot stand felt. Maitai is another option, though. I just love the fact that Mintra's have external pockets as well. They can mess with the integrity of the bag if used for bulky objects but are perfect for things such as a passport, notebook (yes, I still carry one) receipts, etc.


----------



## inverved

Yay! I'm so glad you are getting yourself some inserts too, @julian.f ! Let us know how you go with them. FWIW, my two bags are black and I'm getting black inserts for them. LOL. Out of curiosity, did she have a navy or purple-blue available from the swatches you saw? Better yet, can you show me the swatches she sent you? I came across the D&C inserts on Etsy but once I saw the Mintra ones, it was almost love at first sight. It sounds like these inserts might just be what you need.


----------



## julian.f

no_1_diva said:


> Yay! I'm so glad you are getting yourself some inserts too, @julian.f ! Let us know how you go with them. FWIW, my two bags are black and I'm getting black inserts for them. LOL. Out of curiosity, did she have a navy or purple-blue available from the swatches you saw? Better yet, can you show me the swatches she sent you? I came across the D&C inserts on Etsy but once I saw the Mintra ones, it was almost love at first sight. It sounds like these inserts might just be what you need.



These are the current colors available for the faux suede made to order inserts (copy of pic Mintra sent me)



I may go with the light brown option, as this organizer will be going between black, gold and bordeaux B35s. I don't want black, which would work and which I love but, because my accessories are mostly black, I won't be able to see a thing given the size of the bags (black hole...). I had hoped for the hot pink/fuchsia for a pop of color but that's not available (there are pre-mades ones in B30 but not B35). It is too bad the red is light versus a full on Loubi sole red, because that could've been an option. Olive green could've been nice but the one swatched above is more a sage to me. So light brown appears the best choice, though it's not that different from my Khaki Divide & Conquer and I so wanted something different.


----------



## inverved

julian.f said:


> These are the current colors available for the faux suede made to order inserts (copy of pic Mintra sent me)
> View attachment 5166076
> 
> 
> I may go with the light brown option, as this organizer will be going between black, gold and bordeaux B35s. I don't want black, which would work and which I love but, because my accessories are mostly black, I won't be able to see a thing given the size of the bags (black hole...). I had hoped for the hot pink/fuchsia for a pop of color but that's not available (there are pre-mades ones in B30 but not B35). It is too bad the red is light versus a full on Loubi sole red, because that could've been an option. Olive green could've been nice but the one swatched above is more a sage to me. So light brown appears the best choice, though it's not that different from my Khaki Divide & Conquer and I so wanted something different.



Thanks for posting the swatches! Yeah, I definitely think the light brown would be the best option for you considering the colours of your B35's. The red could have been a good option if it leaned more dark. Now I am second guessing myself and contemplating asking for the dark grey instead. Should I stick to the black or get dark grey?


----------



## julian.f

no_1_diva said:


> Thanks for posting the swatches! Yeah, I definitely think the light brown would be the best option for you considering the colours of your B35's. The red could have been a good option if it leaned more dark. Now I am second guessing myself and contemplating asking for the dark grey instead. Should I stick to the black or get dark grey?


For the K28, it's a small bag so I suppose it wouldn't really make too much of a difference to have black in black. Luckily, a B30 is also not too big. It depends on the color of your accessories. But my wallet, my phone, my sunglass case, my keychain, my makeup bag, card holder...all black. So in a B35 with a black inside, it will be more organized but really a black hole where I'd need to still look carefully, versus a lighter color making it easy for me to glance quickly and grab what I need. Honestly, if it weren't for the black accessories, I'd get black myself but I want to make my life easier. Dark Grey is pretty but if I only had 1 Birkin, I'd match or go contrast, especially with a black. Dark grey may be a good middle ground if you have lots of black accessories/items and don't want to go fishing around in your bag. The great thing with her price point is that, unlike 7RP, if the quality is good and it lives up to expectations, the threshold to getting another color later isn't high, especially if the color choices expand. So it could be a win/win.


----------



## inverved

julian.f said:


> For the K28, it's a small bag so I suppose it wouldn't really make too much of a difference to have black in black. Luckily, a B30 is also not too big. It depends on the color of your accessories. But my wallet, my phone, my sunglass case, my keychain, my makeup bag, card holder...all black. So in a B35 with a black inside, it will be more organized but really a black hole where I'd need to still look carefully, versus a lighter color making it easy for me to glance quickly and grab what I need. Honestly, if it weren't for the black accessories, I'd get black myself but I want to make my life easier. Dark Grey is pretty but if I only had 1 Birkin, I'd match or go contrast, especially with a black. Dark grey may be a good middle ground if you have lots of black accessories/items and don't want to go fishing around in your bag. The great thing with her price point is that, unlike 7RP, if the quality is good and it lives up to expectations, the threshold to getting another color later isn't high, especially if the color choices expand. So it could be a win/win.



I used to own a B35 (pictured in my avatar) so I know what you mean about the B35 being a black hole. I think I'm going to stick to the black inserts as originally requested, so thanks for the tip!

It will be interesting to see if Mintra ends up branching out to different colours as I'm sure she will do very well with her customer base and they might ask her to source different colours. As you said before, the price point is not extreme, so there is always the option to add another colour if need be. 

I can't wait for you to get yours and find out if it meets your expectations.


----------



## iamberrytastic

I love 7RP but their price just doubled ???


----------



## MiaT

no_1_diva said:


> Here is a link to one of the inserts I am referring to. It definitely meets your criteria.


Thank you for the link to Mintra, Etsy seller.   Sorry to dive in here like this, but I was looking for quality inserts for my sister.  When I saw the the 7 rue Paradis inserts have doubled since I last looked at the site - yikes!  They are lovely, but....the insert price for the TPM Evelyne for example, about 3/4 of the price of the bag itself!   (Granted it's late for me, maybe my brain couldn't add correctly - but YIKES!)


----------



## MiaT

iamberrytastic said:


> I love 7RP but their price just doubled ???
> 
> also, the founder is an anti-vax. So sad.


So it wasn't just me that thought their prices doubled?


----------



## iamberrytastic

MiaT said:


> So it wasn't just me that thought their prices doubled?



i bought one a while back for like 200 and now they are 400.


----------



## MiaT

iamberrytastic said:


> i bought one a while back for like 200 and now they are 400.


They are wonderful inserts.  I understand that inflation, COVID lockdown, difficultly getting supplies, etc can influence a price change…but double?!  No.


----------



## Amcrowe

I purchased a MaiTai insert for a B25 and a cover/liner for my KP (really just wanted a liner for my KP because it’s swift).  I also have 7RP and the Hermès fourbi, and overall I’m pleased with the quality of the MaiTai products.  More structure than a fourbi, but has internal pockets like the 7RP. Production and shipping were fast too. Maybe overall 3 weeks?   I didn’t want to use my bag without an insert, so waiting until October for 7RP was too long. 

The B25 insert wasn’t too large for my bag when it was open, and even when I closed it I didn’t see any noticeable bulging.  However due to paranoia, I made two minor modifications to cinch in the sides a bit more (I think another member previously did this too), and now I am completely worry free about bulging.  I also didn’t notice much of a change in capacity with this insert, but may be a bit biased since I have been using a K25 sellier a lot.

I think the KP cover will add a bit more protection to the bag when traveling than the normal dust bag - so I like that.  The cover does seem a little snug, and would have liked it to be a little bigger - but I don’t think it will damage the bag and is just a temporary cover and I wouldn’t use for long term storage.  The liner also doesn’t seem to take away from the bag capacity as it’s pretty thin; however, I do think that this one needs to be cinched in a bit.  If you had an ostrich or Epsom KP I think you’d be fine without a modification, but am worried that swift will be less forgiving.


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

Does anyone know where I can sell a 7rp bag insert that I don't use anymore? Do the consignment stores accept them?


----------



## TeeCee77

MalaysianTransplant said:


> Does anyone know where I can sell a 7rp bag insert that I don't use anymore? Do the consignment stores accept them?


Ebay. That’s where I sold one after selling the bag it was for and I no longer needed.


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

TeeCee77 said:


> Ebay. That’s where I sold one after selling the bag it was for and I no longer needed.


Ah thank you. I haven't sold on Ebay before but this makes sense.


----------



## LVinCali

sorry, deleting


----------



## Birkinitis

There's no question that the  7RP insert is very $$$,  their prices gone up a lot over the years. I recently placed an order for my fifth insert . I asked them for a discount code and they promptly provided one. The lead time is now out to mid-October.
Then I received an email inviting me to watch a YouTube video by Mel in Australia that describes from start to finish the making of the 7RP insert. I hope it's okay to post the link here, you can fast forward to about halfway to the 15 minute,50 second mark  to get to the 7RP tour. .  I must say I was shocked to learn that there were only four or five people making the inserts and they can only produce something like three inserts a day. The attention to detail, quality control and cutting was amazing.  I thought they had a large factory producing these, it's the exact opposite. I have a much better understanding of what goes into making the inserts and although the cost is  high, the attention to detail that this small company provides and the personal touch and care in my opinion continues to justify the cost. They make a beautiful product and it's a pleasure to put it in the bags that I cherish so much.
   I felt so bad after watching the video for having asked for a discount code that I told them to charge back my card and please accept my apologies. If you have the time, watch the video, I thought it was really interesting and I'd love to know other people's thoughts.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

I agree @Birkinitis and also I'd like to add that 7RP's customer service is outstanding! It's true that their prices are high but I believe that you get what you pay for. Last month I have contacted 7RP asking them if they are planning to make any green inserts for the Mini Evelyne. The nicest girl ever who emailed me back said that they don't but they have enough material left in Vert Criquet to make me one. I could not wish for a better customer service! I did place the order and can't wait to receive it.


----------



## MiaT

Birkinitis said:


> There's no question that the  7RP insert is very $$$,  their prices gone up a lot over the years. I recently placed an order for my fifth insert . I asked them for a discount code and they promptly provided one. The lead time is now out to mid-October.
> Then I received an email inviting me to watch a YouTube video by Mel in Australia that describes from start to finish the making of the 7RP insert. I hope it's okay to post the link here, you can fast forward to about halfway to the 15 minute,50 second mark  to get to the 7RP tour. .  I must say I was shocked to learn that there were only four or five people making the inserts and they can only produce something like three inserts a day. The attention to detail, quality control and cutting was amazing.  I thought they had a large factory producing these, it's the exact opposite. I have a much better understanding of what goes into making the inserts and although the cost is  high, the attention to detail that this small company provides and the personal touch and care in my opinion continues to justify the cost. They make a beautiful product and it's a pleasure to put it in the bags that I cherish so much.
> I felt so bad after watching the video for having asked for a discount code that I told them to charge back my card and please accept my apologies. If you have the time, watch the video, I thought it was really interesting and I'd love to know other people's thoughts.




Fascinating video about the production of their inserts. Thank you!

I knew they were the best but still kinda pricey.  But you get what you pay for.


----------



## Diddopup

Hi. I recently ordered a bunch of inserts on Etsy. Pretty good quality. All hand made therefore they were able to customize. No dents on any of the bags When using these inserts. they also offer water resistant options. The store name shoulderbagstrap. The person that helped me was Irene. She was responsive. a few inserts was the wrong size but Irene is working on replacing them.

the seams are straight good attention to detail. as per the site there are only floral and cartoon options.


----------



## jenngu

Does anyone own 7RP inserts for B25 and K25 retourne?  With the increased prices, I want to consider using my K25 insert for both bags.  It seems to fit just fine.  Has anyone used a Kelly insert for a Birkin?


----------



## inverved

Update: I just received a message that both my inserts have been shipped as she took around 2 weeks to make my K28 insert, so I will report back when I get them and do a mini-review on what I think of them. As a side note, the Etsy seller has been an absolute pleasure to deal with!


----------



## julian.f

no_1_diva said:


> Update: I just received a message that both my inserts have been shipped as she took around 2 weeks to make my K28 insert, so I will report back when I get them and do a mini-review on what I think of them. As a side note, the Etsy seller has been an absolute pleasure to deal with!


Mine as well! I thought I saw your links yesterday on her site when I was purchasing mine (I saw a Black K28 insert listed so figured it was yours). ETA mid September but it depends on couriers/customs. I'm looking forward to replacing my D&C which is 8 years old (I can't believe it).


----------



## suzeshoes

no_1_diva said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I emailed MaiTai customer service earlier today and they told me that they don't offer coupon codes, so based on their response, I looked elsewhere and ended up buying a B30 insert from a relatively new Etsy seller who makes inserts that look very high quality and finish (similar to 7RP) and won't leave impression marks. I've requested a K28 insert from the seller as well. Very happy with the outcome and based on the reviews, I can't wait to receive it/them!


Mai Tai may not OFFER up their coupon codes but they are available and are out there. Just need to dig a little. Bought Mai Tai inserts for Picotin and Garden Party both from Mai Tai and Both times used coupon codes


----------



## inverved

julian.f said:


> Mine as well! I thought I saw your links yesterday on her site when I was purchasing mine (I saw a Black K28 insert listed so figured it was yours). ETA mid September but it depends on couriers/customs. I'm looking forward to replacing my D&C which is 8 years old (I can't believe it).



Yes, that was mine so I snapped it up immediately. She might have created another one as I saw that it was listed back up again. My ETA is around mid-September too. Can't wait to see what we think of these inserts! Looking forward to receiving them.


----------



## 01aidyl

suzeshoes said:


> Mai Tai may not OFFER up their coupon codes but they are available and are out there. Just need to dig a little. Bought Mai Tai inserts for Picotin and Garden Party both from Mai Tai and Both times used coupon codes


I’ve tried looking but the codes don’t seem to work anymore  
Does anyone know of any promo code that I can use for MaiTai inserts?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## inverved

Finally got my Mintra inserts today and I have to say that I am really impressed and happy with the whole experience, from the reasonable pricing and fantastic customer service to the quality of the faux suede and shape of the product. I'm glad that I got the black in the end as it's not too black and almost a dark grey. The shape of the inserts are somewhat malleable, so it should not leave impression marks on your bag like my previous one slightly did with my B30 on the left inner side (as you can see in the photo below), which can luckily be fixed over time. The difference is that the sides of these inserts go inwards compared to the felt inserts which do not. They are also lighter in weight than the felt inserts. As a side note, please note that the K28 insert was packed inside the B30 insert, so the shape of the B30 insert at the top will eventually look more pleasantly shaped inward over time. I'm actually planning to leave the inserts inside the bag when stored as I know that they won't damage the shape of the bag.

Here are the photos inside my K28 and B30 respectively:





I highly recommend MintraPurseOrganizer on Etsy: https://www.etsy.com/shop/MintraPurseOrganizer?ref=simple-shop-header-name&listing_id=910767444. It was a gamble worth taking.


----------



## inverved

Just letting everyone know that if you intend on purchasing an insert from *MintraPurseOrganizer* on Etsy, please message her for a 10% coupon code and she will give you one to use at checkout. Very generous, considering her inserts are already reasonably priced!


----------



## julian.f

@no_1_diva Good to know the quality is good. Wish I knew about the 10% off before I purchased as the retail price (although low) was just €1.50 above our duty threshold. Oh well. I factored those costs in when buying. Can't wait to receive mine, hopefully soon as tracking shows them as processed in International Processing in Singapore since 1 September and nothing since. Likely they're on their way here but tracking isn't updating. At least I hope so.


----------



## CMilly

Any suggestions for an insert for a 1923 Bolide 30?


----------



## inverved

julian.f said:


> @no_1_diva Good to know the quality is good. Wish I knew about the 10% off before I purchased as the retail price (although low) was just €1.50 above our duty threshold. Oh well. I factored those costs in when buying. Can't wait to receive mine, hopefully soon as tracking shows them as processed in International Processing in Singapore since 1 September and nothing since. Likely they're on their way here but tracking isn't updating. At least I hope so.



Mintra basically introduced the 10% coupon code to Purseforum users after I mentioned that I would be giving her rave reviews on here. I bought mine full price too and didn't mind it, but I can see in your situation how that would be annoying given the duties.

Hopefully you get your inserts soon. Dying to know what you think of them.


----------



## julian.f

Just received my Mintra faux suede (Light Brown) B35 insert. Here a before and after (in reverse - clearly right is before, color of insert IRL is closer to the left photo).

I've been using a D&C and I prefer the faux suede fabric of this one substantially more. It definitely gives the insert a more premium vibe. What I like less about this is that it is a rather soft insert - I thought it would be slight more firm; to be fair, though, it doesn't flop over. I know a lot of followers of this thread prefer a softer insert in order not to leave marks on the bag. This one won't. However, I prefer something a bit more structured/firm. Also, I took the plastic bottom protector out of my D&C and put it into this one (the fit is nearly identical) to give the insert a bit more structure on the bottom (see right photo). You can DIY by taking any thin plastic and cutting it to size. Protects the bottom and gives the insert more structure. The fit is loose so the bag has space on both sides of the insert and can easily close. I enjoy the outside pockets as well as those on the inside however - as you can see in the left photo - they are rather shallow/tight so it they have a harder time with round containers (in this case, hand gels). This may be a plus as they may stretch out over time. The D&C pockets were a bit bigger but likely too big as items could fall out of the pockets.

All in all, absolutely good value for price (around €50 for the B35 version). I will need to see how it does over time. The D&C has been used for 8!!! years and is still going strong. I did consider the MaiTai (and still would) but she didn't have the color options I was looking for. And, as always, I find the 7RP a gorgeous insert and likely it hits the sweet spot as it appears to be more structured on the sides, and is in the fabric I prefer most, but pricing is just not something I find viable for an insert. Even their original prices at ca. €250 (ie half of the current price) were on the far high end compared to other inserts. I may have considered one at 1/2 the current price but this is a very personal choice/opinion.


----------



## H’sKisses

Very happy with my Senamon inserts! My Herbag 31 insert just arrived today, fits perfectly and the bottom doesn’t sag. Shipping to US is pretty fast from Turkey, I ordered it early last week.


----------



## KellyObsessed

julian.f said:


> Just received my Mintra faux suede (Light Brown) B35 insert. Here a before and after (in reverse - clearly right is before, color of insert IRL is closer to the left photo).
> 
> I've been using a D&C and I prefer the faux suede fabric of this one substantially more. It definitely gives the insert a more premium vibe. What I like less about this is that it is a rather soft insert - I thought it would be slight more firm; to be fair, though, it doesn't flop over. I know a lot of followers of this thread prefer a softer insert in order not to leave marks on the bag. This one won't. However, I prefer something a bit more structured/firm. Also, I took the plastic bottom protector out of my D&C and put it into this one (the fit is nearly identical) to give the insert a bit more structure on the bottom (see right photo). You can DIY by taking any thin plastic and cutting it to size. Protects the bottom and gives the insert more structure. The fit is loose so the bag has space on both sides of the insert and can easily close. I enjoy the outside pockets as well as those on the inside however - as you can see in the left photo - they are rather shallow/tight so it they have a harder time with round containers (in this case, hand gels). This may be a plus as they may stretch out over time. The D&C pockets were a bit bigger but likely too big as items could fall out of the pockets.
> 
> All in all, absolutely good value for price (around €50 for the B35 version). I will need to see how it does over time. The D&C has been used for 8!!! years and is still going strong. I did consider the MaiTai (and still would) but she didn't have the color options I was looking for. And, as always, I find the 7RP a gorgeous insert and likely it hits the sweet spot as it appears to be more structured on the sides, and is in the fabric I prefer most, but pricing is just not something I find viable for an insert. Even their original prices at ca. €250 (ie half of the current price) were on the far high end compared to other inserts. I may have considered one at 1/2 the current price but this is a very personal choice/opinion.
> 
> View attachment 5194588


Can you please post a photo of your birkin closed with this organizer filled the way you have it?   some organizers fill the interior so much they bulge and push when filled with stuff, and worse to close them.   Thanks!


----------



## julian.f

KellyObsessed said:


> Can you please post a photo of your birkin closed with this organizer filled the way you have it?   some organizers fill the interior so much they bulge and push when filled with stuff, and worse to close them.   Thanks!


Here you go, front and back. It doesn't bulge/push. Bag itself is well used and 8 years old so leather has softened. You may notice a dent like line on the back photo but this is because the zip pocket of the bag itself has a hard case in it. If I take it out, you see nothing (obviously). The one thing with any filled bag is that when it is tightened/closed, insert or not, you'll likely see things like that if they are hard (note: the case _just _fits into the pocket so it literally cannot move; if it were smaller, you wouldn't see it). Because of the fit of the case in the pocket, I see this case whether or not I have an insert in the bag. Just wanted to give you a fair assessment.


----------



## KellyObsessed

Thank you , your Birkin looks good!


----------



## H’sKisses

Has anyone purchased an insert from Senamon that matches Etoupe? I like her non-felt Evelyne inserts but would like it to blend with the bag as much as possible. Not sure which color to choose. TIA


----------



## H’sKisses

And if anyone has an Etoupe with either Etoupe or Rustic insert from WhiteFox. She suggests either of these 2 colors for Etoupe and I’d like to get one that is close as possible. TIA


----------



## lvmon

MaiTai taupe insert in my Etaupe 29:
	

		
			
		

		
	





Love how the bag doesn’t look rigid with the insert.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

After 10 weeks of waiting the 7rp insert for my Mini Evelyne has arrived. They were able to make me an insert in Vert Criquet. It matches the bamboo strap of my bag. Very happy with it!


----------



## mochiblure

Has anyone tried the alcantara bag organizers from Ztujo? Here are links to their Birkin and Kelly options, would be interested to learn if anyone has ordered these before and their thoughts on the received products.


----------



## Peargood

Hi all, 

Does anyone has pictures of Mai tai insert in their Kelly retourne? Their inserts are highly raved but looks a tat bulky/puffy.
Do they take up much space in the bag? 
Do you store your bag with the insert? Will it leave any marks, or is it preferred to remove the insert when not in use? 

Sorry for the multiple questions but will like to be sure before making the purchase. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## H’sKisses

Evelyne TPM insert from Senamon. Shipping from Turkey to the US only took a week. Great quality, perfect fit!


----------



## odette57

Peargood said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone has pictures of Mai tai insert in their Kelly retourne? Their inserts are highly raved but looks a tat bulky/puffy.
> Do they take up much space in the bag?
> Do you store your bag with the insert? Will it leave any marks, or is it preferred to remove the insert when not in use?
> 
> Sorry for the multiple questions but will like to be sure before making the purchase.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I think it is recommended to take out the insert when not in use but, I don't take it out.  I leave it in there empty.  I have Kelly 28/25 retourne and I have maitai inserts on both and I just leave them in there and no marks or dents.  I store my bags standing up.


----------



## Peargood

odette57 said:


> I think it is recommended to take out the insert when not in use but, I don't take it out.  I leave it in there empty.  I have Kelly 28/25 retourne and I have maitai inserts on both and I just leave them in there and no marks or dents.  I store my bags standing up.



Does the insert takes up a lot of space in the bag due to the puffiness? Thank you


----------



## QuelleFromage

Peargood said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone has pictures of Mai tai insert in their Kelly retourne? Their inserts are highly raved but looks a tat bulky/puffy.
> Do they take up much space in the bag?
> Do you store your bag with the insert? Will it leave any marks, or is it preferred to remove the insert when not in use?
> 
> Sorry for the multiple questions but will like to be sure before making the purchase.
> 
> Thanks a lot!


I can try to take some photos (although I believe there are some already in the thread). I find the inserts don't take up much room even in a Kelly 25. They are quilted but not very thick.
I do take out the inserts when I put the bag away, and use a bag pillow, but I don't think the inserts would hurt if left in. They're very soft, one of the reasons I still use MaiTai.
I have MaiTai inserts for my Birkins, Kellys, and Garden Partys. I think I have about eight or nine inserts, and am about to buy another as I want a print one for my Barenia Birkin (now that we are leaving the house again!).


----------



## Peargood

QuelleFromage said:


> I can try to take some photos (although I believe there are some already in the thread). I find the inserts don't take up much room even in a Kelly 25. They are quilted but not very thick.
> I do take out the inserts when I put the bag away, and use a bag pillow, but I don't think the inserts would hurt if left in. They're very soft, one of the reasons I still use MaiTai.
> I have MaiTai inserts for my Birkins, Kellys, and Garden Partys. I think I have about eight or nine inserts, and am about to buy another as I want a print one for my Barenia Birkin (now that we are leaving the house again!).


Thank you


----------



## QuelleFromage

Speaking of inserts, anyone have one they love for a Toolbox 26? MaiTai only makes one for the 20, and I am wanting to take my Toolbox out for Fall and see if it's a bag I will still use. I have an old D&C TB 26 insert that is looking a bit worn and was pretty stiff (the bag is Swift and needs a very soft insert). I don't need pockets etc etc, just something to protect and gently shape the bag (although a key loop is nice ). TIA!!


----------



## Diddopup

Hi! I got my insert for toolbox 26 from Etsy store name shoulderbagstrap. Irene customize it for me. Fits perfectly. I don’t have a pic to share as the bag is at Hermes spa. Here are pic of the insert she did for my B35.


----------



## Diddopup

This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewellery, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## julian.f

Diddopup said:


> Hi! I got my insert for toolbox 26 from Etsy store name shoulderbagstrap. Irene customize it for me. Fits perfectly. I don’t have a pic to share as the bag is at Hermes spa. Here are pic of the insert she did for my B35.


I really like the Pegasus fabric design. Very H appropriate.


----------



## Pampelmuse

I bought this insert from lovely MaiTai. So gorgeous to my Picotin 18. It fits perfectly. I have her inserts in all my bags. Highly recommended.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Diddopup said:


> This item is unavailable - Etsy
> 
> 
> Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewellery, and more… lots more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


Thanks so much! I will check it out and I love the print. I just really don't want felt (so far felt inserts have left a line in the soft Swift leather) - maybe she can make it with just fabric


----------



## Diddopup

This felt is super thin. So far no issues.


----------



## Helventara

I couldn’t find any insert for my DS45 and saw here some good review for whitefoxbag at etsy.  I am located in Europe so it’s not easy to find etsy stores that deliver to Europe. I considered maitai but they don’t have anything for DS and do not customise.

Well, I got the insert today and it’s PERFECT! The dimensions were customised and it fits perfectly. Material was sturdy, thick linen and craftsmanship simply beautiful.

I want an insert that protects rather than provides structure as I love how DS molds to me when worn. This is perfect for my purpose.
Payment, communication and delivery went smoothly and seamlessly.

I will order from Julie again for my future insert needs!


----------



## 01aidyl

BVBookshop said:


> I couldn’t find any insert for my DS45 and saw here some good review for whitefoxbag at etsy.  I am located in Europe so it’s not easy to find etsy stores that deliver to Europe. I considered maitai but they don’t have anything for DS and do not customise.
> 
> Well, I got the insert today and it’s PERFECT! The dimensions were customised and it fits perfectly. Material was sturdy, thick linen and craftsmanship simply beautiful.
> 
> I want an insert that protects rather than provides structure as I love how DS molds to me when worn. This is perfect for my purpose.
> Payment, communication and delivery went smoothly and seamlessly.
> 
> I will order from Julie again for my future insert needs!
> 
> View attachment 5214679


Wow! I am thinking of customising one for my cabasellier 31 and I love how it moulds with me as I carry it too and not for structure. Can I ask which shop did u get it from? Sadly, Maitai doesn’t do one for cabasellier  thank u!


----------



## Helventara

01aidyl said:


> Wow! I am thinking of customising one for my cabasellier 31 and I love how it moulds with me as I carry it too and not for structure. Can I ask which shop did u get it from? Sadly, Maitai doesn’t do one for cabasellier  thank u!


Hi. It's whitefoxbags on etsy :  https://www.etsy.com/people/WhiteFoxRoom


----------



## odette57

Peargood said:


> Does the insert takes up a lot of space in the bag due to the puffiness? Thank you


Sorry I missed this!  No, it doesn't take space in the bag which is why I still prefer the maitai inserts over the other felt alternatives.  The divideandconquer inserts (etsy) are thinner, you can check it out tool


----------



## 01aidyl

BVBookshop said:


> Hi. It's whitefoxbags on etsy :  https://www.etsy.com/people/WhiteFoxRoom


Thank you


----------



## lovefordiamonds

Hello~~ does anyone have any suggestions for a Kelly Pochette insert/liner other than Mai Tai? Thank you!


----------



## grismouette

Does anyone have recommendations for a bag pillow/shaper? Specifically looking for one for a picotin


----------



## bagnut1

grismouette said:


> Does anyone have recommendations for a bag pillow/shaper? Specifically looking for one for a picotin


I don’t have a Pico but love Container Store bag pillows. The small size can be doubled up if needed for clutches and smaller bags.


----------



## grismouette

bagnut1 said:


> I don’t have a Pico but love Container Store bag pillows. The small size can be doubled up if needed for clutches and smaller bags.


Thank you so much! I didn’t know the container store had inserts. Is this the one you’re talking about? 





						Innies Quilted Purse Shapers
					

Shop innies quilted purse shapers Intimates & Accessory Storage at The Container Store. Organize your closet & clothes with Intimates & Accessories Organizers for $39.99 and less at The Container Store & enjoy free shipping on all orders over $75 + free in-store pickup.  Shop Intimates &...




					www.containerstore.com


----------



## bagnut1

grismouette said:


> Thank you so much! I didn’t know the container store had inserts. Is this the one you’re talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innies Quilted Purse Shapers
> 
> 
> Shop innies quilted purse shapers Intimates & Accessory Storage at The Container Store. Organize your closet & clothes with Intimates & Accessories Organizers for $39.99 and less at The Container Store & enjoy free shipping on all orders over $75 + free in-store pickup.  Shop Intimates &...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.containerstore.com


Yes. Mini is good for small bags, medium for 30/35s.


----------



## grismouette

bagnut1 said:


> Yes. Mini is good for small bags, medium for 30/35s.


Thank you so much!


----------



## CrazyCool01

any new Maitai coupons anyone !?


----------



## GabrielleS

I am contemplating getting a fourbi so I can switch it between bags more easily. Does anyone have and enjoy one?


----------



## bagnut1

GabrielleS said:


> I am contemplating getting a fourbi so I can switch it between bags more easily. Does anyone have and enjoy one?


Yes, yes!  I have a few of the silk 20’s (I switch seasonally) and I love them to bits.  I usually change bags every day or two so it’s super helpful to keep all of my stuff corralled and organized and the fourbi fits nicely into all but the smallest of bags.


----------



## Love Of My Life

GabrielleS said:


> I am contemplating getting a fourbi so I can switch it between bags more easily. Does anyone have and enjoy one?



I have a fourbi & it is the only bag organizer I use & would consider..& yes I enjoy it & love
& would look for one on the secondary market just because they are available there & usually
in excellent condition
Both the silk & the canvas hold just the right amount & will fit easily into
a 32/35 Kelly...


----------



## Luny_94

I don't know if anyone already pointed this out, but Samorga just launched new inserts for the Constance mini (C18)


----------



## Hermes_lover18

Birkinitis said:


> There's no question that the  7RP insert is very $$$,  their prices gone up a lot over the years. I recently placed an order for my fifth insert . I asked them for a discount code and they promptly provided one. The lead time is now out to mid-October.
> Then I received an email inviting me to watch a YouTube video by Mel in Australia that describes from start to finish the making of the 7RP insert. I hope it's okay to post the link here, you can fast forward to about halfway to the 15 minute,50 second mark  to get to the 7RP tour. .  I must say I was shocked to learn that there were only four or five people making the inserts and they can only produce something like three inserts a day. The attention to detail, quality control and cutting was amazing.  I thought they had a large factory producing these, it's the exact opposite. I have a much better understanding of what goes into making the inserts and although the cost is  high, the attention to detail that this small company provides and the personal touch and care in my opinion continues to justify the cost. They make a beautiful product and it's a pleasure to put it in the bags that I cherish so much.
> I felt so bad after watching the video for having asked for a discount code that I told them to charge back my card and please accept my apologies. If you have the time, watch the video, I thought it was really interesting and I'd love to know other people's thoughts.



Yes I remember watching that video and was shocked they could only make a few inserts a day. I agree I’ve tried nearly all the other inserts in the market place but I still prefer 7rp inserts the best. My Fourbi is collecting dust, though I do like some Mai Tai liners but prints but now only 7RP for my b/k’s exclusively.
Also on the topic of Mel I just saw a video on a Birkin comparison. Very insightful too and for all those that wanted anemone it’s back but only her code works on it. I missed out on the rouge (couldn’t get a code to work on it) but love the anemone. Think only very limited pieces available. Just sharing her code here if anyone is interested. MIM40 or MIM85 works on anemone! Shipping is fast to the US but lead time is bit longer. Hope it’s ok to share the vid here too. I didn’t know the very first b35 had a strap! Did anyone know this?


----------



## CrazyCool01

Hello All, 

just wanted to get your opinion on cotton and  linen inserts. Which one is better ? Thanks


----------



## tonkamama

it depends on for which bag style, linen is a softer material good for structure and mini size bags.  
for bigger sizes of birkin, I prefer d&c / MaiTai 
B25, MaiTai 
all kelly sizes, MaiTai 
mini lindy, kelly cut, constance (mini size bags in general), whitefox 




CrazyCool01 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> just wanted to get your opinion on cotton and  linen inserts. Which one is better ? Thanks


----------



## CrazyCool01

tonkamama said:


> it depends on for which bag style, linen is a softer material good for structure and mini size bags.
> for bigger sizes of birkin, I prefer d&c / MaiTai
> B25, MaiTai
> all kelly sizes, MaiTai
> mini lindy, kelly cut, constance (mini size bags in general), whitefox


Thanks so much @tonkamama


----------



## Sufjansaves

Hi, all! I was perusing this thread not too long ago in search of an insert for my B30 and I ended up purchasing this by DivideAndConquer on Etsy. It fits perfectly and has an easy to clean bottom. I highly recommend! It's made with cotton canvas so it feels sturdy and also helps hold the shape of the bag.


----------



## purses1974

Hi all,
I have a question re: DivideandConquer inserts. I have a black one for my black Togo B30 and am hoping to soon get a B30 in gold. Does anyone know whether the black insert will bleed color onto a lighter-colored bag? I would like to use the black insert if I can rather than buy another. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vivien Lee

I am wondering if anyone used the organizer made by Hermès? And what did you like or not like about it? Thanks!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Vivien Lee said:


> I am wondering if anyone used the organizer made by Hermès? And what did you like or not like about it? Thanks!!



I have several Hermes Fourbi  organizers. I like them because they are the right size for my 32/35 Kellys
& it holds the right amount for me. I have the silk version as well as the fabric version w/ barenia trim
They are not inexpensive but it's going into my H bag with most of my other H accessories & I
just like things to look in my bag the way I like. The Fourbi does not leave any marks either
& my SA suggested that I get the smaller sizes so that I can fit extra items if need be (like an umbrella
or larger agenda) into my bags
I have seen the Fourbi's from resellers in pretty good condition so I would look there as well JMO


----------



## Vivien Lee

Love Of My Life said:


> I have several Hermes Fourbi  organizers. I like them because they are the right size for my 32/35 Kellys
> & it holds the right amount for me. I have the silk version as well as the fabric version w/ barenia trim
> They are not inexpensive but it's going into my H bag with most of my other H accessories & I
> just like things to look in my bag the way I like. The Fourbi does not leave any marks either
> & my SA suggested that I get the smaller sizes so that I can fit extra items if need be (like an umbrella
> or larger agenda) into my bags
> I have seen the Fourbi's from resellers in pretty good condition so I would look there as well JMO


Thanks for the detailed reply! Do you like the fabric or the silk one better?


----------



## bagnut1

Vivien Lee said:


> I am wondering if anyone used the organizer made by Hermès? And what did you like or not like about it? Thanks!!





Love Of My Life said:


> I have several Hermes Fourbi  organizers. I like them because they are the right size for my 32/35 Kellys
> & it holds the right amount for me. I have the silk version as well as the fabric version w/ barenia trim
> They are not inexpensive but it's going into my H bag with most of my other H accessories & I
> just like things to look in my bag the way I like. The Fourbi does not leave any marks either
> & my SA suggested that I get the smaller sizes so that I can fit extra items if need be (like an umbrella
> or larger agenda) into my bags
> I have seen the Fourbi's from resellers in pretty good condition so I would look there as well JMO



I also highly recommend Fourbis - mine are size 20 (even though I prefer big bags) - as Love of My Life points out you still have room for other stuff.  I change seasonally and like to have the variety of colors to coordinate with my other "innard" SLGs.

The smaller size has one large internal pocket, plus two on one of the long exterior sides and one on the other that's closed with a snap  in the middle so you can make it one big or two smaller.  The ends also have exterior pockets (I use those for earbuds and a perfume dispenser).  It's a fantastic accessory.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Vivien Lee said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply! Do you like the fabric or the silk one better?



Prefer the silk one


----------



## Vivien Lee

bagnut1 said:


> I also highly recommend Fourbis - mine are size 20 (even though I prefer big bags) - as Love of My Life points out you still have room for other stuff.  I change seasonally and like to have the variety of colors to coordinate with my other "innard" SLGs.
> 
> The smaller size has one large internal pocket, plus two on one of the long exterior sides and one on the other that's closed with a snap  in the middle so you can make it one big or two smaller.  The ends also have exterior pockets (I use those for earbuds and a perfume dispenser).  It's a fantastic accessory.


Thank you! My SA actually brought one out when she offered me the bag. I purchased one along with my bag. I did quite like it but just not sure if it's good when put in use. It's good to know that you and Love Of My Life both like it!


----------



## bagnut1

Vivien Lee said:


> Thank you! My SA actually brought one out when she offered me the bag. I purchased one along with my bag. I did quite like it but just not sure if it's good when put in use. It's good to know that you and Love Of My Life both like it!


I find it essential to changing bags frequently and keeping everything neat.  I also really love the colors and feel of the silk prints.  It's such a luxurious feeling to have something so nice on the inside of your bag!

I hope you love yours!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Vivien Lee said:


> Thank you! My SA actually brought one out when she offered me the bag. I purchased one along with my bag. I did quite like it but just not sure if it's good when put in use. It's good to know that you and Love Of My Life both like it!



Once it is in your bag you will enjoy it & know you made the right decision purchasing it..
It's a finishing touch like only Hermes can do...


----------



## tinkerbell68

Anyone on this thread have a recommendation for an insert for a 24/24 35? A Google search only turned up the Samorga line...I ordered one in red (my 24/24 is black and thus a bottomless pit) but it clearly wasn't really designed for the 24/24 as the front edge bulges inward. Invariably when I reach into my bag, I miss the insert and my 'stuff' entirely. I have MaiTai inserts for my Birkins...perhaps I'll try the 35 insert in my 24/24. TIA for any recommendations!


----------



## Pivoine66

Vivien Lee said:


> Thank you! My SA actually brought one out when she offered me the bag. I purchased one along with my bag. I did quite like it but just not sure if it's good when put in use. It's good to know that you and Love Of My Life both like it!


Maybe also for the thread "unpopular opinion": 
Visually I love my silk Fourbi, also to keep things together in big shopping bags, but never ever again in my K/B, because the pockets are on the outside and so I too often scratch the inside leather of the K/B with my rings when I want to get something out in normal use. Maybe if you are always very very careful?


----------



## Pampelmuse

just.starting said:


> I have been trying to find an insert for picotin 22 for a while since I have one coming soon. But when I searched around, the only one I found was 7RP. I'm wondering does anyone has other recommendations for picotin inserts.
> 
> Thank you!


MaiTai makes lovely inserts for Picotin in your size.


----------



## tonkamama

I also don’t understand the logic behind outside pockets on these inserts for K/B 


Pivoine66 said:


> Maybe also for the thread "unpopular opinion":
> Visually I love my silk Fourbi, also to keep things together in big shopping bags, but never ever again in my K/B, because*  the pockets are on the outside and so I too often scratch the inside leather of the K/B with my rings when I want to get something out in normal use.* Maybe if you are always very very careful?


----------



## tonkamama

if you just need an inexpensive liner, check out whitefox https://www.etsy.com/shop/WhiteFoxB...ame&listing_id=265708125&search_query=Picotin

ask Julia if my coupon code still valid 



just.starting said:


> I have been trying to find an insert for picotin 22 for a while since I have one coming soon. But when I searched around, the only one I found was 7RP. I'm wondering does anyone has other recommendations for picotin inserts.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## may3545

Hello! Apologies if this was mentioned before, but I have a super softened kelly 25 in swift. Which insert would be best to keep the structure? Thanks in advance!


----------



## milkinako

Does anyone use an insert for k25 Sellier and have recommendations? Just want a thin one to protect the leather. I got one from JennyKrafts but it was too big and bulges on the sides.


----------



## hpryohwa

Does anyone know who makes inserts for Mini 24/24? Thank you for your help!


----------



## tinkerbell68

hpryohwa said:


> Does anyone know who makes inserts for Mini 24/24? Thank you for your help!


I reached out to MaiTai about an insert for my 24/24 35. She asked me for all the interior measurements and then recommended an insert for a Kelly retourne that she thought might work. I'm awaiting its arrival.


----------



## BirdieK

whitedollx said:


> My bag is in Epsom leather,  brand new as well. There are a couple of others who did mention that 7rp inserts gave them dents too after I did a thread search.
> 
> Purchased this insert after some youtubers  mentioned how good it is. On hindsight, I  should have done a proper research and checked the reviews. Very poor customer experience with 7rp. Sent them 3 emails with pics on the dents and all go unresponded.


I can’t even get 7RP to respond to my emails to tell them the link is broken on their site to sign up for emails, so… ‍♀️


----------



## BirdieK

BirdieK said:


> I can’t even get 7RP to respond to my emails to tell them the link is broken on their site to sign up for emails, so… ‍♀


Ha also I had the emoji for I don’t know there and it somehow changed it to the Prince symbol, which doesn’t have much to do with inserts or Hermes to my knowledge. Too funny.


----------



## H’sKisses

Has anyone tried this folding style insert for the Lindy? Would like one that still allows the bag to fold in. Not sure if the regular style does? TIA!


----------



## ryukafroo

Hershey'sKisses said:


> Has anyone tried this folding style insert for the Lindy? Would like one that still allows the bag to fold in. Not sure if the regular style does? TIA!



honestly this one I found from Amazon works perfectly fine!  My Lindy still folds up nicely into that dumpling shape . Looks a lot like the fourbi


----------



## H’sKisses

ryukafroo said:


> honestly this one I found from Amazon works perfectly fine!  My Lindy still folds up nicely into that dumpling shape . Looks a lot like the fourbi
> 
> View attachment 5269168


 thank you! what size lindy do you use it with? if you can, id love to see how it looks on the inside? i have a 26.


----------



## Otis31

ryukafroo said:


> honestly this one I found from Amazon works perfectly fine!  My Lindy still folds up nicely into that dumpling shape . Looks a lot like the fourbi
> 
> View attachment 5269168


I just bought that style in both sizes (no fourbis in store and didn't want to deal with shipping delays).  I was hoping someone else had feedback.  Have the adjustable tabs left any marks in the interior leather?


----------



## ryukafroo

Otis31 said:


> I just bought that style in both sizes (no fourbis in store and didn't want to deal with shipping delays).  I was hoping someone else had feedback.  Have the adjustable tabs left any marks in the interior leather?


Not as far as I can tell…there’s room but I also don’t leave the insert in the bag if I’m not using it


----------



## ryukafroo

Hershey'sKisses said:


> thank you! what size lindy do you use it with? if you can, id love to see how it looks on the inside? i have a 26.


I use the vercord one with a Lindy 30 and I have a different one for a lindy 26 (I want to say I got that one from Etsy). The one I use in the 26 just doesn’t go as high. I just want to be able to protect the interior!


----------



## ryukafroo

Hershey'sKisses said:


> thank you! what size lindy do you use it with? if you can, id love to see how it looks on the inside? i have a 26.


This is the L30.  Able to slouch no problems!


----------



## ryukafroo

Hershey'sKisses said:


> thank you! what size lindy do you use it with? if you can, id love to see how it looks on the inside? i have a 26.


And this is the L26.
Please excuse the sloppy clothing!!


----------



## H’sKisses

ryukafroo said:


> And this is the L26.
> Please excuse the sloppy clothing!!


Oh, that looks like a pretty good fit! I didnt realize the insert you mentioned was that deep. Thank you so much! 

I work from home, and my daily "uniform" consists of joggers and a tshirt... I call it comfort couture LOL


----------



## Heatherjane

Does anyone know of a 7rp discount code now/coming up? Also are there any other insert options made specifically for sellier birkins? Finally - anywhere to buy/sell used inserts?


----------



## img

Heatherjane said:


> Does anyone know of a 7rp discount code now/coming up? Also are there any other insert options made specifically for sellier birkins? Finally - anywhere to buy/sell used inserts?
> 
> 
> 7RPWINTERSEAS
> 
> this will give you $40 off.


----------



## Baker00

milkinako said:


> Does anyone use an insert for k25 Sellier and have recommendations? Just want a thin one to protect the leather. I got one from JennyKrafts but it was too big and bulges on the sides.


I have the same problem too and looks like all of the inserts out there are too stiff. I am also just looking for a liner to protect the inside.


----------



## img

Heatherjane said:


> Does anyone know of a 7rp discount code now/coming up? Also are there any other insert options made specifically for sellier birkins? Finally - anywhere to buy/sell used inserts?



Not sure if my reply went through but here’s a code for $40 off.  

7RPWINTERSEASON


----------



## Heatherjane

img said:


> Not sure if my reply went through but here’s a code for $40 off.
> 
> 7RPWINTERSEASON


Thank you!!


----------



## Iana11

Hello lovelies! Any recent MaiTai codes I can use? I am looking for Picotin 22 organizer and want the soft one as really don’t like the boxy look. Any other recos? Thank you!


----------



## Pampelmuse

I received MaiTai’s newest insert for my Halzan 31.
It fits perfectly (like all inserts I have bought from her for my various H bags). It is lightweight, gives no dents and  has a perfect height. The pockets are goodsized in order to fit t. ex my Iphone. 
Highly recommended!


----------



## peonies13

Antje_MUC said:


> Dear all
> I have just received a 7RP insert for my Evelyne 33. It is beautifully made, but it appears way too small to me.
> 7 RP claims the have send the correct size, but the also do not publish their dimensions. Does anyone own an Evelyne 33 or 29 insert that fits and could share the dimensions with me?


Did this ever get sorted out? I read many pages forward but never saw anyone reply (might’ve just missed it) but this gives me major pause when considering an Evie insert from 7rp…


----------



## Madabouttheorangebag

Baker00 said:


> I have the same problem too and looks like all of the inserts out there are too stiff. I am also just looking for a liner to protect the inside.


I bought a linen liner for my mini-Lindy from White Fox Bags on Etsy. It’s great. I am also now ordering a custom liner for my Epsom Bolide - it is already a structured bag so just need the liner. She has one for the Kelly. Hope this helps


----------



## Baker00

Madabouttheorangebag said:


> I bought a linen liner for my mini-Lindy from White Fox Bags on Etsy. It’s great. I am also now ordering a custom liner for my Epsom Bolide - it is already a structured bag so just need the liner. She has one for the Kelly. Hope this helps


Thank you! I will definitely check that out!


----------



## H’sKisses

I ordered this style insert from Etsy (Zanfeltstore) for my Lindy 26. It fits well and allows it to still fold in when the 2 handles are held together. I wanted a linen insert but shipping time was too long so this is decent alternative. I’ve included photos of how it looks inside the Lindy 26, as well as photos of the bag with and without it.


----------



## luxbeauty67

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I’ve got 7 MaiTai inserts for Birkin, Kelly, Picotin and Garden Party over the last 2 months and they all look nice and fit perfectly. All my MaiTai orders shipped within 2 days of order but took about 10-14 days to arrive.
> 
> I couldn’t resist the temptation of trying the 7RP inserts. Ordered 6 weeks ago and they finally shipped last Friday and arrived today! So with their ridiculously high price at least they ship via fedex international priority.
> 
> The 7rp inserts do look great and feel soft. The B30 insert looks slightly wider and bigger than MaiTai B30 insert but fits my B30 perfectly and I cans close the bag without seeing any indents.
> 
> For me, I’m happy to use the 7rp inserts for my two croc bags but for the rest of my bags Maitai inserts are perfectly fine.
> 
> Here’re are comparison shots:
> 
> View attachment 4869200
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869201
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869202


Just ordered my Maitai for my first Birkin 30! Thanks for the review. Hope it ships to Texas fast


----------



## luxbeauty67

Hi newbie here  I just got my first Birkin 30 and placed an order with Maitai and a new seller from Etsy that was recommended on here 
https://etsy.me/3pIdoMn
Both have responded quickly and we’re very informative and friendly. I’ll update y’all when I receive the items


----------



## alinbar

hello all, i have received two gift codes for 7RP if you are interested to buy:
- ABD30 (it will grant you €30 off each insert in their cart) 
- ABD70 (valid for order of 2 pieces)


----------



## alinbar

Hello All, wanted to share with you 2 gift codes:
- ABD30 (it will grant you €30 off each insert in their cart) 
- ABD70 (valid for order of 2 pieces) 

I just love their inserts, such high quality


----------



## alinbar

keekee said:


> Looking to buy an insert for my new Birkin. I love structured bags and am mainly looking for an insert that will help retain the bag’s structure as it is used over time. Was originally planning on purchasing a 7rp insert but was so taken aback by the price?! Are they really worth the money?


they surely are! i also have other brands and hands down it is the best inserts in the market


----------



## Justlikewhatilike

ryukafroo said:


> honestly this one I found from Amazon works perfectly fine!  My Lindy still folds up nicely into that dumpling shape . Looks a lot like the fourbi
> 
> View attachment 5269168


I have this type of insert. Not this exact one.
The PU leather at the sides turn into bits after using for 1 year or so.


----------



## ryukafroo

Justlikewhatilike said:


> I have this type of insert. Not this exact one.
> The PU leather at the sides turn into bits after using for 1 year or so.



i guess I don’t use the bag/insert on a daily basis.  Mine (vercord brand) are holding up just fine (been about 4 yrs). That being said the price isn’t exorbitant at all.  I have a hard time paying a couple hundred for the fourbi


----------



## alwaystl

Antje_MUC said:


> My Mai Tai insets were shipped within days from ordering and I love them for my Birkin, Kelly, Picotin and Evelyne! (I am simply a huge fan!!)


Does your MaiTai Evelyne insert have a square/flat bottom or is it rounded? I have one for my Picotin that I love but her images for the Evelyne show a flat base and I’d prefer one that’s shaped like the bag so I’m looking to Whitefox unless by chance it’s actually rounded and just the wrong photo. I really would prefer to stay with MaiTai. Thanks for any info!


----------



## Pampelmuse

alwaystl said:


> Does your MaiTai Evelyne insert have a square/flat bottom or is it rounded? I have one for my Picotin that I love but her images for the Evelyne show a flat base and I’d prefer one that’s shaped like the bag so I’m looking to Whitefox unless by chance it’s actually rounded and just the wrong photo. I really would prefer to stay with MaiTai. Thanks for any info!


Mine is rounded. MaiTai insert.


----------



## alwaystl

Thank you so much, Pampelmuse. Not sure why the photo shows otherwise but I'm glad to hear it's in fact rounded. Ordering...


----------



## Josephine_closet

may3545 said:


> Hello! Apologies if this was mentioned before, but I have a super softened kelly 25 in swift. Which insert would be best to keep the structure? Thanks in advance!



Hi! I am wondering have you found an insert that fits your kelly? I have just purchased a kelly 25 in swift as well and would love to keep it in shape as much as possible, thanks!


----------



## may3545

Josephine_closet said:


> Hi! I am wondering have you found an insert that fits your kelly? I have just purchased a kelly 25 in swift as well and would love to keep it in shape as much as possible, thanks!


I haven't! Debating between Samorga or 7RP. Been just using the swift as is, sag and all


----------



## Logic

Just got an email from 7rp saying they have lowered the prices but have the shipping costs separately so there's choice (maybe for bulk buy)? I had a look and price of the insert with the shipping is more expensive to my country compared to previous prices all in one.


----------



## alinbar

BirdieK said:


> I can’t even get 7RP to respond to my emails to tell them the link is broken on their site to sign up for emails, so… ‍♀



they have a new website maybe that s why?
Here are two Gift Codes in case you are interested to make a purchase: 
- ABD30 (it will grant them €30 off each insert in their cart) 
- ABD70 (valid for order of 2 pieces)


----------



## alinbar

may3545 said:


> I haven't! Debating between Samorga or 7RP. Been just using the swift as is, sag and all


i own both samorga and 7RP insert, and would only recommend 7RP. Might be more expensive but definitively worth the price


----------



## alinbar

Heatherjane said:


> Does anyone know of a 7rp discount code now/coming up? Also are there any other insert options made specifically for sellier birkins? Finally - anywhere to buy/sell used inserts?



Hello, I have two gift codes for 7RP if you are interested to buy:
- ABD30 (it will grant you €30 off each insert in their cart) 
- ABD70 (valid for order of 2 pieces)


----------



## Josephine_closet

may3545 said:


> I haven't! Debating between Samorga or 7RP. Been just using the swift as is, sag and all



I've just ordered one from 7rp (the price increase is getting really crazy), will let you know whether it serves its purposes!


----------



## Josephine_closet

Logic said:


> Just got an email from 7rp saying they have lowered the prices but have the shipping costs separately so there's choice (maybe for bulk buy)? I had a look and price of the insert with the shipping is more expensive to my country compared to previous prices all in one.



I've just ordered a K25 insert from 7rp, comparing with my last order with them (for B25) in 2020 the total price (including shipping) has increased by 42%...


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Logic said:


> Just got an email from 7rp saying they have lowered the prices but have the shipping costs separately so there's choice (maybe for bulk buy)? I had a look and price of the insert with the shipping is more expensive to my country compared to previous prices all in one.



I purchased one in 2020 for my B30 Birkin. It cost 475 Euros total with duties and shipping to the USA (but I used a discount code to save some money, so I only paid 435 Euros). 

Now the insert is 450 Euros, which is less expensive, but the shipping is 50 Euros. In their email they sent a discount code for 55 Euros off, so now the same insert would cost me 445 Euros. 

Bottom line, the inserts are less expensive, but shipping and duties could make the insert more expensive depending on your location.


----------



## tinkerbell68

may3545 said:


> I haven't! Debating between Samorga or 7RP. Been just using the swift as is, sag and all


I purchased a Samorga insert for my 24/24 and ended up donating it to Goodwill after the first use...while relatively cheap it was also cheaply made and collapsed inside my bag. I replaced it with a MaiTai insert (which I have in both my Bs) though I've heard the 7RP inserts are great too.


----------



## LVinCali

alwaystl said:


> Does your MaiTai Evelyne insert have a square/flat bottom or is it rounded? I have one for my Picotin that I love but her images for the Evelyne show a flat base and I’d prefer one that’s shaped like the bag so I’m looking to Whitefox unless by chance it’s actually rounded and just the wrong photo. I really would prefer to stay with MaiTai. Thanks for any info!



Mine is very square so I don't use it as it pushes on the bottom of the bag in a way I didn't like.  I ordered it in 2020.  I have 7RP for one of my Birkins and plan on getting a rounded one for the Evelyne when the color I would like is released (worth the price in my opinion).


----------



## Logic

I just played around again with the new 7rp price structure. If I have 1 item the shipping and taxes is cheaper individually than two items combined   So if I wanted two items buying individually will save me a good 100 euros


----------



## alinbar

Logic said:


> I just played around again with the new 7rp price structure. If I have 1 item the shipping and taxes is cheaper individually than two items combined   So if I wanted two items buying individually will save me a good 100 euros


are you also taking into account the discount codes?


----------



## Logic

alinbar said:


> are you also taking into account the discount codes?


Yeap. Code 7RPHIGHESTYET is 55 euro off each item so if used in one order with two items it’s 110 euro off, same thing as ordering individually


----------



## ouicestmoi

I use the DivideandConquer inserts for my Birkins/Kellys (I purchase on Etsy) - the best, IMO.


----------



## yenniemc

Hello all! If anyone has a MaiTai coupon code, would love if you could share it


----------



## alwaystl

yenniemc said:


> Hello all! If anyone has a MaiTai coupon code, would love if you could share it


I had emailed her to ask as someone in the group suggested and she replied that she doesn’t offer codes because she believes the customer should get the best price in the first place. I thought that was a really nice and classy way to answer the question. I ordered for my Picotin - beautiful workmanship and fabric, great packaging (insert is stuffed and has its own dust cover), and super fast delivery to US.


----------



## alwaystl

alwaystl said:


> I had emailed her to ask as someone in the group suggested and she replied that she doesn’t offer codes because she believes the customer should get the best price in the first place. I thought that was a really nice and classy way to answer the question. I ordered for my Picotin - beautiful workmanship and fabric, great packaging (insert is stuffed and has its own dust cover), and super fast delivery to US.


…This was just weeks ago


----------



## yenniemc

alwaystl said:


> I had emailed her to ask as someone in the group suggested and she replied that she doesn’t offer codes because she believes the customer should get the best price in the first place. I thought that was a really nice and classy way to answer the question. I ordered for my Picotin - beautiful workmanship and fabric, great packaging (insert is stuffed and has its own dust cover), and super fast delivery to US.


Okay, thanks for letting me know! I figured I’d end up buying anyway. They have such good reviews!


----------



## tinkerbell68

yenniemc said:


> Okay, thanks for letting me know! I figured I’d end up buying anyway. They have such good reviews!


I have three MaiTai inserts and they are beautiful _and_ functional. She is, as @alwaystl noted, lovely…I was looking for an insert for my 24/24 and after exchanging measurements and photos, she suggested the one for a K Retourne and it works perfectly. Off topic: she also has a great app for scarf tying app, Scarf Art, that has totally upped my game!


----------



## Pampelmuse

tinkerbell68 said:


> I have three MaiTai inserts and they are beautiful _and_ functional. She is, as @alwaystl noted, lovely…I was looking for an insert for my 24/24 and after exchanging measurements and photos, she suggested the one for a K Retourne and it works perfectly. Off topic: she also has a great app for scarf tying app, Scarf Art, that has totally upped my game!


I agree, her inserts are fabulous. I have them in all my bags. They make me smile when I open my bag. So practical as well.


----------



## leemeiko

Logic said:


> Yeap. Code 7RPHIGHESTYET is 55 euro off each item so if used in one order with two items it’s 110 euro off, same thing as ordering individually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300660
> View attachment 5300661


Do you have a new code? 7RPHIGHESTYET is not working.
Thank you!


----------



## img

leemeiko said:


> Do you have a new code? 7RPHIGHESTYET is not working.
> Thank you!


Try ROSECOLLECTION45


----------



## lishukha

Has anyone purchase from 7RP lately? I placed my order on 1/15, was told it was going to ship by 2/4 and still have yet to receive a shipping confirmation email…not sure if anyone else is also experiencing delay at the moment.


----------



## belle2456

lishukha said:


> Has anyone purchase from 7RP lately? I placed my order on 1/15, was told it was going to ship by 2/4 and still have yet to receive a shipping confirmation email…not sure if anyone else is also experiencing delay at the moment.


I placed my order 1/21 and received an email yesterday that my order has been shipped.


----------



## lishukha

belle2456 said:


> I placed my order 1/21 and received an email yesterday that my order has been shipped.


 Thanks for the response. I’m going to reach out to them.


----------



## Josephine_closet

lishukha said:


> Has anyone purchase from 7RP lately? I placed my order on 1/15, was told it was going to ship by 2/4 and still have yet to receive a shipping confirmation email…not sure if anyone else is also experiencing delay at the moment.





belle2456 said:


> I placed my order 1/21 and received an email yesterday that my order has been shipped.



I’ve also placed my order on 1/15 with same estimated shipping date, but as of now order still pending. Have reached our to the team and they say there’s delay and order should be shipped this week.


----------



## lishukha

Josephine_closet said:


> I’ve also placed my order on 1/15 with same estimated shipping date, but as of now order still pending. Have reached our to the team and they say there’s delay and order should be shipped this week.


Good to know. Fingers crossed ours will both be shipped soon!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

lishukha said:


> Good to know. Fingers crossed ours will both be shipped soon!



I ordered from 7RP and received a shipping notification via FedEx to the USA. My problem is, it has been pending with FedEx for over a week!

I placed the order on January 3rd, and 7RP said it would ship by February 4th, which it did. Guess I will just have to wait.


----------



## lishukha

lcd_purse_girl said:


> I ordered from 7RP and received a shipping notification via FedEx to the USA. My problem is, it has been pending with FedEx for over a week!
> 
> I placed the order on January 3rd, and 7RP said it would ship by February 4th, which it did. Guess I will just have to wait.


I actually ordered clothing from France a month ago and it was held up by FedEx for over a week too. Good luck with yours!!!

And I got a response back from 7rp. They said it should be shipped tomorrow… sounds like there’s a delay in the carrier picking shipments up..


----------



## Audrey_S

lishukha said:


> Has anyone purchase from 7RP lately? I placed my order on 1/15, was told it was going to ship by 2/4 and still have yet to receive a shipping confirmation email…not sure if anyone else is also experiencing delay at the moment.


I placed my order earlier around Jan 3 and still has not shipped.  They first overcharged me and now cannot even confirm they are shipping to me.  Not even a tracking number yet!  Very frustrated and underwhelmed by this service given the amount they charge.  Poor experience for such an expensive insert!


----------



## lishukha

Audrey_S said:


> I placed my order earlier around Jan 3 and still has not shipped.  They first overcharged me and now cannot even confirm they are shipping to me.  Not even a tracking number yet!  Very frustrated and underwhelmed by this service given the amount they charge.  Poor experience for such an expensive insert!


Oh no… that is super frustrating! And I agree - for this price point I would expect better customer service… I hope you get an update from them soon..


----------



## alinbar

leemeiko said:


> Do you have a new code? 7RPHIGHESTYET is not working.
> Thank you!


 try these  :
- ABD30 (it will grant you €30 off each insert in their cart) 
- ABD70 (valid for order of 2 pieces)


----------



## Avintage

Audrey_S said:


> I placed my order earlier around Jan 3 and still has not shipped.  They first overcharged me and now cannot even confirm they are shipping to me.  Not even a tracking number yet!  Very frustrated and underwhelmed by this service given the amount they charge.  Poor experience for such an expensive insert!


My order that was placed around late December was supposed to ship on late January. Instead, they shipped it a week+ late. Seems like they have a production problem maybe because of Covid?


----------



## ce_1992

What insert would you recommend for a K28 Retourne? I’m about to add one to my collection and would love suggestions.

Some info:

I like the slouchy look of the bag and it is Clemence  
I do not like the feeling of felt - so Samorga is not for me 
I also do not want to spend what 7RP charges at this time, I would consider it but the colors they have right now are not calling my name
I have purchased White Fox inserts from her shop on Etsy for all of my other H bags and love how they fit but am looking for other suggestions
I was looking at Mai Tai and think they look well made and the colors are pretty. Does anyone use one for K28 Retourne and if so do you like it? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## tinkerbell68

ce_1992 said:


> What insert would you recommend for a K28 Retourne? I’m about to add one to my collection and would love suggestions.
> 
> Some info:
> 
> I like the slouchy look of the bag and it is Clemence
> I do not like the feeling of felt - so Samorga is not for me
> I also do not want to spend what 7RP charges at this time, I would consider it but the colors they have right now are not calling my name
> I have purchased White Fox inserts from her shop on Etsy for all of my other H bags and love how they fit but am looking for other suggestions
> I was looking at Mai Tai and think they look well made and the colors are pretty. Does anyone use one for K28 Retourne and if so do you like it?
> Thanks in advance!


I have three MaiTai inserts including the one for a K Retourne (though I'm using it in a 24/24 35 at MaiTai's recommendation)...they are beautiful and well-made. They provide some structure but don't inhibit the slouch that I love in my Clemence B and 24/24. I'd highly recommend them.


----------



## lishukha

lishukha said:


> Has anyone purchase from 7RP lately? I placed my order on 1/15, was told it was going to ship by 2/4 and still have yet to receive a shipping confirmation email…not sure if anyone else is also experiencing delay at the moment.


Sharing an update on my situation with 7RP - I got a response from them on 2/10 apologizing for the delay (they blamed it on the carrier) and that the insert would be shipped on 2/11. On 2/11 I got an alert about the insert being shipped and got a tracking number, which thank goodness I kept and refreshed everyday. At that point it only said "Label created". Tonight when I refreshed the page again, the tracking number showed "shipment cancelled"!!

I am so disappointed at 7RP at this point I have asked them to refund me. I am extremely underwhelmed by their service at the price points of their products... I suppose my Picotin will go without an insert for now, which I'm fine with... until I have the desire to look for another insert again.


----------



## tinkerbell68

lishukha said:


> Sharing an update on my situation with 7RP - I got a response from them on 2/10 apologizing for the delay (they blamed it on the carrier) and that the insert would be shipped on 2/11. On 2/11 I got an alert about the insert being shipped and got a tracking number, which thank goodness I kept and refreshed everyday. At that point it only said "Label created". Tonight when I refreshed the page again, the tracking number showed "shipment cancelled"!!
> 
> I am so disappointed at 7RP at this point I have asked them to refund me. I am extremely underwhelmed by their service at the price points of their products... I suppose my Picotin will go without an insert for now, which I'm fine with... until I have the desire to look for another insert again.


I highly recommend the MaiTai inserts and they are available for the Picotin. MaiTaicollection.com


----------



## lishukha

tinkerbell68 said:


> I highly recommend the MaiTai inserts and they are available for the Picotin. MaiTaicollection.com


Thanks I will check them out!


----------



## Angelalaaa

Hi all - wondering what your experience is re bag inserts and slouchy kellys? Would an insert help mitigate the slouch / sagging on the side of the kelly in the pic?


----------



## Josephine_closet

lishukha said:


> Sharing an update on my situation with 7RP - I got a response from them on 2/10 apologizing for the delay (they blamed it on the carrier) and that the insert would be shipped on 2/11. On 2/11 I got an alert about the insert being shipped and got a tracking number, which thank goodness I kept and refreshed everyday. At that point it only said "Label created". Tonight when I refreshed the page again, the tracking number showed "shipment cancelled"!!
> 
> I am so disappointed at 7RP at this point I have asked them to refund me. I am extremely underwhelmed by their service at the price points of their products... I suppose my Picotin will go without an insert for now, which I'm fine with... until I have the desire to look for another insert again.



Sorry to hear about that I can totally related given the price that they're charging  - I was in the same situation and received the same timeline update as you did, and the order finally arrived on Monday (I'm Europe based).

Hope your situation could be resolved soon and they can provide you with a satisfactory response!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

7RP Update

I received an email from them that they are experiencing delays from their local carrier. They said they will send me a tracking number as soon as the insert ships. They did not give me a time frame, so I will just have to wait.

I have ordered from them before, and had no issues. I believe with the World being as it is, patience and understanding is the policy.


----------



## lishukha

Josephine_closet said:


> Sorry to hear about that I can totally related given the price that they're charging  - I was in the same situation and received the same timeline update as you did, and the order finally arrived on Monday (I'm Europe based).
> 
> Hope your situation could be resolved soon and they can provide you with a satisfactory response!


They issued me full refund, and I went ahead and ordered from MaiTai instead  Got a shipping confirmation the next day after I ordered and it's on its way!


----------



## img

lcd_purse_girl said:


> 7RP Update
> 
> I received an email from them that they are experiencing delays from their local carrier. They said they will send me a tracking number as soon as the insert ships. They did not give me a time frame, so I will just have to wait.
> 
> I have ordered from them before, and had no issues. I believe with the World being as it is, patience and understanding is the policy.


Same.  I ordered an insert for my Kelly 32 in early January.  It was supposed to ship on February 4, but it hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## annaria

Just a caution on JennyKrafts on Etsy.

Ordered a lot from them. Their delivery leaves a lot to be desired - twice they said they tried to deliver but I couldn't be reached. Absolute bollocks as I work from home and always someone at home when they said they were here. 

Then Jenny refused to work with it and just cancelled the order.

What a disappointment.


----------



## chubstersmom

What is the best bag organizer for the Hermes Evelyne III 33?  I’ve looked into the 7RP but can’t justify paying $600 for it after shipping since I live in the states.


----------



## H’sKisses

chubstersmom said:


> What is the best bag organizer for the Hermes Evelyne III 33?  I’ve looked into the 7RP but can’t justify paying $600 for it after shipping since I live in the states.



I like the inserts I purchased from Senamon and Whitefox on Etsy. Shipping is very slow, though. Whitefox even has an insert for the outer pocket.

Mine is a 29, FYI. But I'm sure they're pretty much the same, quality-wise.


----------



## ce_1992

H’sKisses said:


> I like the inserts I purchased from Senamon and Whitefox on Etsy. Shipping is very slow, though. Whitefox even has an insert for the outer pocket.
> 
> Mine is a 29, FYI. But I'm sure they're pretty much the same, quality-wise.


Love my white fox inserts. They’re so well made and are perfect if you just want to preserve the inside of your bags.
I have two and three more ordered haha


----------



## H’sKisses

ce_1992 said:


> Love my white fox inserts. They’re so well made and are perfect if you just want to preserve the inside of your bags.
> I have two and three more ordered haha



I just wish shipping was faster! Or that I know what bag will be available/offered weeks before so I can pre-order the inserts LOL


----------



## ce_1992

H’sKisses said:


> I just wish shipping was faster! Or that I know what bag will be available/offered weeks before so I can pre-order the inserts LOL



i know! Im honestly a preloved market shopper because H shopping stresses me out and im picky about my bag specs but as soon as I add a new H baby I’ve been ordering from Julia! Her craftsmanship really is incomparable. Especially at a price point hundreds of dollars less than 7RP - and with way more color options!

i respect the ship time because they’re all custom and hand made but it doesn’t make me less anxious!


----------



## tinkerbell68

Keep in mind that White Fox inserts may take MUCH longer now given that they are coming from Russia.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

img said:


> Same.  I ordered an insert for my Kelly 32 in early January.  It was supposed to ship on February 4, but it hasn't shipped yet.



7RP Update 

I received confirmation that my order shipped! It is shipping a month later than the original quoted ship date, but it is finally on its way!


----------



## ce_1992

tinkerbell68 said:


> Keep in mind that White Fox inserts may take MUCH longer now given that they are coming from Russia.



Update on this as well. The WhiteFox order I placed for my H31 and P18 inserts a while back (I think in late Jan) shipped earlier today. Julia noted the current situation and apologized, and told me that it could take up to 3 weeks (not sure if extra on top of standard shipping time or total) for them to arrive.

i also have an outstanding order for my k28 insert. But I ordered that in mid Feb so not expecting it to ship for a while.

she does such excellent work, and honestly with so many large corporations cutting off business and everything in Russia, im kind of…glad? I gave her my business in Jan/Feb. Everything going on isn’t the citizens’ fault and I’m not sure what her situation is at this point in time personally or professionally. She’s a small, woman owned shop who makes quality products, so I’m glad I was able to support her before everything happened.

(noting that my personal opinion here is not a reflection of my employer or anyone else)


----------



## Meta

kura said:


> As for inserts, whitefoxbags in etsy seems to be be a popular choice but due to the recent geopolitical situation, I am unable to order it from her store in etsy as well.
> 
> Is there any other good alternatives to consider for? I’m looking for hardware protectors and inserts for mini constance.


Have you tried looking through this thread for inserts?


----------



## kura

Meta said:


> Have you tried looking through this thread for inserts?


I went through more than 50 pages in this thread and there are really a lot of choices. However, it seems like only whitefox one has linen inserts. I cannot find other close alternatives.

If whitefox shop is still available, I will order from her for sure. Unfortunately it’s down and I am looking for linen ones.

I’m looking for hardware protectors as well but orangeshields do not have international delivery sadly.


----------



## tinkerbell68

kura said:


> I went through more than 50 pages in this thread and there are really a lot of choices. However, it seems like only whitefox one has linen inserts. I cannot find other close alternatives.
> 
> If whitefox shop is still available, I will order from her for sure. Unfortunately it’s down and I am looking for linen ones.
> 
> I’m looking for hardware protectors as well but orangeshields do not have international delivery sadly.


Some of the MaiTai inserts are linen...she uses a variety of fabrics but I know that the inserts for some bags have limited options.


----------



## kura

tinkerbell68 said:


> Some of the MaiTai inserts are linen...she uses a variety of fabrics but I know that the inserts for some bags have limited options.


Thank you for the recommendation! I just went to check and realised that they didn’t have 1 for constance. Do you know if they can customise it for constance?


----------



## tinkerbell68

kura said:


> Thank you for the recommendation! I just went to check and realised that they didn’t have 1 for constance. Do you know if they can customise it for constance?


While she was super helpful when I was looking for an insert for my 24/24, she ended up recommending a Kelly Retourne insert as she did not have one for the 24/24. It might be worth emailing...she was very responsive.


----------



## alinbar

Hello all, in case you are looking for a code on 7RP, here it is: ABDMAR70 ( only valid until end month March) have a good day


----------



## CrazyCool01

Sadly Whitefoxbags is no longer selling on etsy any alternatives ??


----------



## H’sKisses

CrazyCool01 said:


> Sadly Whitefoxbags is no longer selling on etsy any alternatives ??


 I have a few from Senamon that I'm happy with


----------



## CrazyCool01

H’sKisses said:


> I have a few from Senamon that I'm happy with


Thanks


----------



## Pampelmuse

As always: insert from MaiTai. I love them. Very well made, lightweight and beautiful. This is to my new Kelly 28 retourné in bleu pâle. This cool tone needed some happy color inside. Looks like an icecream. Highly recommended!


----------



## Pampelmuse

CrazyCool01 said:


> Sadly Whitefoxbags is no longer selling on etsy any alternatives ??


I am still waiting for my shipment from Whitefox ( baginsert to an Evelyne TPM). Wondering if it ever will arrive… It was shipped the day Russia invaded Ukraine and I cannot track it. Well, first world problem.


----------



## Iffi

Hello all! If anyone has a MaiTai coupon code, would love if you could share it?


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

tinkerbell68 said:


> While she was super helpful when I was looking for an insert for my 24/24, she ended up recommending a Kelly Retourne insert as she did not have one for the 24/24. It might be worth emailing...she was very responsive.


Agreed. Taina is incredibly helpful and accommodating in trying to help you figure out which insert will fit your bags. Last month I had ordered an insert for my Herbag 31 Retourne based on measurements given on the site for various Kelly bag inserts, and when I received it, it did not fit to my satisfaction. I emailed Mai Tai and we decided together which other insert might work better, and she offered me a discount for my inconvenience of purchasing an insert based on her recommendation that ended up not working out. (I kept the insert I'd received, as it fit my White Bus bag perfectly.) 

I would not hesitate to recommend @MaiTai inserts. They are exquisitely made, the materials are gorgeous and luxurious, and the shipping from France is surprisingly speedy to the US. 

As an aside, I just recently purchased the insert for the Kelly 32 Sellier for my 24/24 29, and it fit perfectly.


----------



## Pampelmuse

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Agreed. Taina is incredibly helpful and accommodating in trying to help you figure out which insert will fit your bags. Last month I had ordered an insert for my Herbag 31 Retourne based on measurements given on the site for various Kelly bag inserts, and when I received it, it did not fit to my satisfaction. I emailed Mai Tai and we decided together which other insert might work better, and she offered me a discount for my inconvenience of purchasing an insert based on her recommendation that ended up not working out. (I kept the insert I'd received, as it fit my White Bus bag perfectly.)
> 
> I would not hesitate to recommend @MaiTai inserts. They are exquisitely made, the materials are gorgeous and luxurious, and the shipping from France is surprisingly speedy to the US.
> 
> As an aside, I just recently purchased the insert for the Kelly 32 Sellier for my 24/24 29, and it fit perfectly.


I totally agree! I have exclusively here inserts in my bags and am more than happy with them.


----------



## hermes&chanel

Iffi said:


> Hello all! If anyone has a MaiTai coupon code, would love if you could share it?


I emailed her but she says there are no discount codes right now.


----------



## Iffi

Oh ok - thanks!


----------



## SummerNights

Does anyone know of a B/K insert that come with a zipper closure on top, so contents are secured? TIA!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Well, above I stated that all my inserts come from MaiTai… that is true untill now: I had ordered one from Whitefox for my Evelyne TPM, bc I want something you can close with a zipper, and it finally arrived. Perfect colormatch!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Pampelmuse said:


> Well, above I stated that all my inserts come from MaiTai… that is true untill now: I had ordered one from Whitefox for my Evelyne TPM, bc I want something you can close with a zipper, and it finally arrived. Perfect colormatch!
> View attachment 5362850
> View attachment 5362851


That looks great! I love the zipper touch. But it looks like her Etsy shop is closed for now.


----------



## Pampelmuse

cakeymakeybakey said:


> That looks great! I love the zipper touch. But it looks like her Etsy shop is closed for now.


Yes, it seems closed or removed from Etsy right now. I assume it is due to the war and ban of russian shops. I received mine in the last minute bc the swedish post has decided to return all packages from Russia without you having a chance to collect it. It arrived the day of the anouncement… It took over a month to be delivered.
I wanted sth with a zipper. The purse is so small that stuff easily might fall out.


----------



## ce_1992

kura said:


> I went through more than 50 pages in this thread and there are really a lot of choices. However, it seems like only whitefox one has linen inserts. I cannot find other close alternatives.
> 
> If whitefox shop is still available, I will order from her for sure. Unfortunately it’s down and I am looking for linen ones.
> 
> I’m looking for hardware protectors as well but orangeshields do not have international delivery sadly.



I’m late but thr whitefox inserts I ordered on Feb 6 (Halzan 31 and P18) were delivered to my post office on March 26. I picked them up today!

still waiting for my K28 but I ordered it on Feb 20 and she shipped it March 18.


----------



## kura

ce_1992 said:


> I’m late but thr whitefox inserts I ordered on Feb 6 (Halzan 31 and P18) were delivered to my post office on March 26. I picked them up today!
> 
> still waiting for my K28 but I ordered it on Feb 20 and she shipped it March 18.


Hopefully you get your insert soon! It’s kind of a mess right now and hopefully they don’t end up returning your package.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Hello! Any recommendations for constance liner


----------



## tonkamama

Julia at Whitefox , she has a shop at https://www.livemaster.com/whitefoxroom

Please contact her via the shop website email for any questions.


----------



## CrazyCool01

tonkamama said:


> Julia at Whitefox , she has a shop at https://www.livemaster.com/whitefoxroom
> 
> Please contact her via the shop website email for any questions.


Thanks so much


----------



## H’sKisses

Yes, Julia emailed and said Etsy will be closing all Russian shops and accounts within the week. She can be reached at the shop above or email Loosh@yandex.ru.


----------



## tonkamama

CrazyCool01 said:


> Thanks so much





Whitefox inserts for my C18 and mini Lindy.


----------



## CrazyCool01

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 5370125
> 
> Whitefox inserts for my C18 and mini Lindy.


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hermes_lover18

leemeiko said:


> Do you have a new code? 7RPHIGHESTYET is not working.
> Thank you!


Have you bought yours? I saw Mel had a high code MIMCHANEL100 granting 100 off. Thinking of trying 7rp Chanel inserts and I love their Hermes ones.


----------



## Seedlessplum

Hello!! I read and watched on youtube that bag organisers shouldn't be placed in bags for prolonged period as they will cause dents. For example, it is always advisable to remove the bag organiser if we are not using the bags. May I know if there are any brands of inserts that are soft enough to serve as shaper and organisers?


----------



## rookieccccc

Hello all, I went through 100+ pages of the thread and seems like 7RP, Maitai and Whitefox are the top 3 popular choices for H bags insert. 

I don’t plan to go with 7RP for the price and lack of service from reading some of your experiences. 

I’m very much interested in Maitai and wondering what material option is best for B30 in Togo leather? Also, I saw some purchased from BAQinnerbag, which I’ve also purchased from for my Lindy 26.  Does anyone know if they do a good job for b/k? TIA!


----------



## alinbar

Hello, for anyone interested to purchase inserts 7RP with discount codes:
ABDMAY25 for 25€off 1 insert
ABDMAY70 for 70 € off 2 inserts

These codes are valid for month of May only


----------



## kissonbts

I’ve recently bought two inserts for my new BF B30 from MaiTai and JennyKrafts.. I’m looking forward to doing a comparison on the two! My goal is to help keep the structure like new for a long time without any dents/marks. I also intend to keep the insert for storage as well..


----------



## tod

I highly recommend Meenda inserts on Etsy. I’ve tried 7rp, MaiTai and whitefox, and replaced all with Meenda inserts. Quality and fit is top notch, reasonable price and seller is wonderful to work with. She can also make custom inserts if the one you need isn’t listed on her storefront. 









						Meenda - Etsy
					

Shop Fabric Purse Organizer Insert by Meenda located in Chiang Mai, Thailand. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking. Speedy replies! Has a history of replying to messages quickly. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher




					www.etsy.com


----------



## phoenixfeather

tod said:


> I highly recommend Meenda inserts on Etsy. I’ve tried 7rp, MaiTai and whitefox, and replaced all with Meenda inserts. Quality and fit is top notch, reasonable price and seller is wonderful to work with. She can also make custom inserts if the one you need isn’t listed on her storefront.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meenda - Etsy
> 
> 
> Shop Fabric Purse Organizer Insert by Meenda located in Chiang Mai, Thailand. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking. Speedy replies! Has a history of replying to messages quickly. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


Thanks. Just bought one.


----------



## Classy Collector

Mai Tai insert fits Kelly perfectly and matches twilly color ^.^ Can see a difference with and without insert.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Love my Mai Tai inserts especially in the Canovas, Gaulier, and Lacroix fabrics. They get their own shelf! Garden Party PM, B35, K25 retourné, K25 sellier, B30. (2 K28s and a couple others are inside the bigger inserts!).


----------



## fonnas

Does anyone know where I can find an insert for a Kelly Depeches 25 Pouch please?


----------



## lol042

Hi, I just purchased a Birkin 25 in rouge grenat and I am looking to buy an organizer that matches the red as much as possible. I have looked at many brands but have a hard time assessing the colors. Does anyone have a bag in rouge grenat and which liner/organizer did you get?


----------



## Love Of My Life

QuelleFromage said:


> Love my Mai Tai inserts especially in the Canovas, Gaulier, and Lacroix fabrics. They get their own shelf! Garden Party PM, B35, K25 retourné, K25 sellier, B30. (2 K28s and a couple others are inside the bigger inserts!).
> 
> View attachment 5420481





lol042 said:


> Hi, I just purchased a Birkin 25 in rouge grenat and I am looking to buy an organizer that matches the red as much as possible. I have looked at many brands but have a hard time assessing the colors. Does anyone have a bag in rouge grenat and which liner/organizer did you get?



There is a beauutiful image of a Mai Tai bag organizer that QuelleFromage has posted above.
Hermes does the Fourbi that will fit your Birkin but not in a solid color (various prints)


----------



## Book Worm

**Moved to the appropriate thread**
No idea.
I had also ordered through her Etsy shop. When her Etsy shop closed, she had messaged her previous customers that she was operating from this site, which is still active.



Sourisbrune said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I was the last Etsy customer to receive a Whitefox insert. I received my insert via China, about six weeks after Russia’s invasion of Ukraine, and US sanctions commenced. The workmanship is excellent.
> Since Russian financial trade cannot take place w/ the US, GB and EU, I wonder how the new site allows Russian/US sales.


----------



## tonkamama

fonnas said:


> Does anyone know where I can find an insert for a Kelly Depeches 25 Pouch please?


You can ask Julia if she can custom make one for you.  








						Shop masters White Fox (WhiteFoxRoom) on Livemaster
					

Shop masters White Fox (WhiteFoxRoom) on Livemaster. Join the largest marketplace for buying and selling handmade work and design things.




					www.livemaster.com


----------



## tonkamama

lol042 said:


> Hi, I just purchased a Birkin 25 in rouge grenat and I am looking to buy an organizer that matches the red as much as possible. I have looked at many brands but have a hard time assessing the colors. Does anyone have a bag in rouge grenat and which liner/organizer did you get?


Maybe this one from MaiTai?  








						ETRO Edition - Framboise
					

This beautiful fabric is part of ETRO's exquisite home collection and features an elegant Paisley pattern, which is a quintessential design element of the Italian fashion house ETRO. The insert's interior fabric is a quilted cotton in a deep raspberry color that perfectly compliments the ETRO...




					maitaicollection.com


----------



## Sourisbrune

Book Worm said:


> **Moved to the appropriate thread**
> No idea.
> I had also ordered through her Etsy shop. When her Etsy shop closed, she had messaged her previous customers that she was operating from this site, which is still active.


Yes, she messaged me, too.
After Whitefox’s store closed on Etsy, I E Mailed her to make sure she could still send an Evelyne insert. When she mailed my insert (which was ordered a day before the invasion of Ukraine), she said Russians are bypassing the postal block by delivering parcels through China.
As for payment on this new site, I noticed the website requests bank transfers (which means using a bank number). I don’t know how that’ll work given the transfer process has been blocked by sanctions. Not only that, but for some reason I’ve been getting a lot of ‘Bot’ E Mails, so my daughter researched my account and found recent Russian spam ties. I’m now nervous about ordering anything from Russia.
I wish Whitefox wasn’t located in Russia for a number of reasons—her workmanship is excellent.
Best of luck. If you order from her, please let us know what happens.


----------



## Book Worm

Sourisbrune said:


> Yes, she messaged me, too.
> After Whitefox’s store closed on Etsy, I E Mailed her to make sure she could still send an Evelyne insert. When she mailed my insert (which was ordered a day before the invasion of Ukraine), she said Russians are bypassing the postal block by delivering parcels through China.
> As for payment on this new site, I noticed the website requests bank transfers (which means using a bank number). I don’t know how that’ll work given the transfer process has been blocked by sanctions. Not only that, but for some reason I’ve been getting a lot of ‘Bot’ E Mails, so my daughter researched my account and found recent Russian spam ties. I’m now nervous about ordering anything from Russia.
> I wish Whitefox wasn’t located in Russia for a number of reasons—her workmanship is excellent.
> Best of luck. If you order from her, please let us know what happens.


Thanks for that info. And now that you mention it, I have also noticed some spam on my account that indicates “someone tried to access your account from Russia”. I wonder if this is related. 
There are folks on tpf who have successfully ordered from whitefox from her new site. Not sure where they were ordering from though. But if you are interested you could search tpf on “whitefox” to get feedback from them. 
Cheers!


----------



## kissonbts

Has anyone ever used a base shaper for your evelyne? (Something like this -> https://www.etsy.com/listing/760605211/bag-insert-base-shaper-saver-side) I saw a youtube video about it, and it seems great that it doesn’t take up too much space inside the bag, especially when it is narrow. Curious to hear about your thoughts


----------



## H’sKisses

kissonbts said:


> Has anyone ever used a base shaper for your evelyne? (Something like this -> https://www.etsy.com/listing/760605211/bag-insert-base-shaper-saver-side) I saw a youtube video about it, and it seems great that it doesn’t take up too much space inside the bag, especially when it is narrow. Curious to hear about your thoughts


I don’t have one so I can’t attest to how well it works, but I would be worried about the “bulge” where the ends hit the leather. I suggest maybe a lightweight linen liner instead? Or maybe a base shaper without the bent end?


----------



## fonnas

I cannot compliment enough the fine artisan craftsmanship by @MaiTai
Amazing linen quality, quilting and stitching. I opted for the classic Linen Taupe for my Birkin 35 and couldn't be happier. Why spend $$$ at 7RP when you can support small business and get the same quality. I am glad I did. 

Joe.


----------



## Pampelmuse

fonnas said:


> I cannot compliment enough the fine artisan craftsmanship by @MaiTai
> Amazing linen quality, quilting and stitching. I opted for the classic Linen Taupe for my Birkin 35 and couldn't be happier. Why spend $$$ at 7RP when you can support small business and get the same quality. I am glad I did.
> 
> Joe.
> 
> View attachment 5432992
> View attachment 5432993


I agree! All my bags have her inserts.


----------



## phoenixfeather

phoenixfeather said:


> Thanks. Just bought one.



A short update on my Meenda purchase.
I bought an organizer for my 29 Evelyne.
It's too big for the 29 but fits my 33.
But I decided not to use it in my 33 because it leaves bad indentations on the leather where the top part of the organizer ends.
I reached out to the seller and she wanted to help but I'm not convinced of the product overall, so I just left it as it was.
Maybe I can gift the organizer to a friend in the future.









						Meenda - Etsy
					

Shop Fabric Purse Organizer Insert by Meenda located in Chiang Mai, Thailand. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking. Speedy replies! Has a history of replying to messages quickly. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher




					www.etsy.com


----------



## QuelleFromage

lol042 said:


> Hi, I just purchased a Birkin 25 in rouge grenat and I am looking to buy an organizer that matches the red as much as possible. I have looked at many brands but have a hard time assessing the colors. Does anyone have a bag in rouge grenat and which liner/organizer did you get?


It's not quite the same red, but in my post above you can see the MaiTai insert I use for a Rouge H interior. It's a Gaultier fabric.


----------



## annaria

fonnas said:


> I cannot compliment enough the fine artisan craftsmanship by @MaiTai
> Amazing linen quality, quilting and stitching. I opted for the classic Linen Taupe for my Birkin 35 and couldn't be happier. Why spend $$$ at 7RP when you can support small business and get the same quality. I am glad I did.
> 
> Joe.
> 
> View attachment 5432992
> View attachment 5432993



Same. I bought one for a Picotin and now am waiting for another insert for a Kelly.

Love her work.


----------



## fonnas

annaria said:


> Same. I bought one for a Picotin and now am waiting for another insert for a Kelly.
> 
> Love her work.



I wish she does inserts for smaller sizes. I want one for my Evelyne TPM


----------



## tonkamama

thanks for the feedback because the OP didn’t really mention anything other than just promoting the seller on the thread. 


phoenixfeather said:


> A short update on my Meenda purchase.
> I bought an organizer for my 29 Evelyne.
> It's too big for the 29 but fits my 33.
> But I decided not to use it in my 33 because it leaves bad indentations on the leather where the top part of the organizer ends.
> I reached out to the seller and she wanted to help but I'm not convinced of the product overall, so I just left it as it was.
> Maybe I can gift the organizer to a friend in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meenda - Etsy
> 
> 
> Shop Fabric Purse Organizer Insert by Meenda located in Chiang Mai, Thailand. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking. Speedy replies! Has a history of replying to messages quickly. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


----------



## tonkamama

fonnas said:


> I wish she does inserts for smaller sizes. I want one for my Evelyne TPM


Have you tried contacting Whitefox?  IMO her custom made linen inserts are the best and perfect to use for Evelyne, Constance, Kelly cut etc..


----------



## Book Worm

tonkamama said:


> Have you tried contacting Whitefox?  IMO her custom made linen inserts are the best and perfect to use for Evelyne, Constance, Kelly cut etc..


I can second this. I have and really like the quality. No dents or anything of the sort.


----------



## fonnas

tonkamama said:


> Have you tried contacting Whitefox?  IMO her custom made linen inserts are the best and perfect to use for Evelyne, Constance, Kelly cut etc..



Her Etsy store says she's no longer selling








						WhiteFoxBags | Etsy
					

You searched for: WhiteFoxBags! Discover the unique items that WhiteFoxBags creates. At Etsy, we pride ourselves on our global community of sellers. Each Etsy seller helps contribute to a global marketplace of creative goods. By supporting WhiteFoxBags, you’re supporting a small business, and...




					www.etsy.com


----------



## tonkamama

fonnas said:


> Her Etsy store says she's no longer selling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhiteFoxBags | Etsy
> 
> 
> You searched for: WhiteFoxBags! Discover the unique items that WhiteFoxBags creates. At Etsy, we pride ourselves on our global community of sellers. Each Etsy seller helps contribute to a global marketplace of creative goods. By supporting WhiteFoxBags, you’re supporting a small business, and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com




Julia’s new shop….

Loosh@yandex.ru








						Shop masters White Fox (WhiteFoxRoom) on Livemaster
					

Shop masters White Fox (WhiteFoxRoom) on Livemaster. Join the largest marketplace for buying and selling handmade work and design things.




					www.livemaster.com


----------



## Prada Prince

fonnas said:


> I cannot compliment enough the fine artisan craftsmanship by @MaiTai
> Amazing linen quality, quilting and stitching. I opted for the classic Linen Taupe for my Birkin 35 and couldn't be happier. Why spend $$$ at 7RP when you can support small business and get the same quality. I am glad I did.
> 
> Joe.
> 
> View attachment 5432992
> View attachment 5432993


It looks lovely. I'm thinking of getting one for my B35. How long did it take for you to receive your insert from when you ordered it?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Prada Prince said:


> It looks lovely. I'm thinking of getting one for my B35. How long did it take for you to receive your insert from when you ordered it?


I usually receive my inserts from her within a week (to the US or to Paris, seems to be about the same).


----------



## Prada Prince

QuelleFromage said:


> I usually receive my inserts from her within a week (to the US or to Paris, seems to be about the same).


Thank you!


----------



## fonnas

Prada Prince said:


> It looks lovely. I'm thinking of getting one for my B35. How long did it take for you to receive your insert from when you ordered it?



I would say 10 days give or take. I’m in NYC, you’re in London so I expect it would be even faster as she’s in France. She has a faster ship service too.


----------



## Hedgehog101

I recently got an insert for my mini lindy from Samorga. It fits perfectly!


----------



## lol042

QuelleFromage said:


> It's not quite the same red, but in my post above you can see the MaiTai insert I use for a Rouge H interior. It's a Gaultier fabric.


Thank you so much! Unfortunately they did not have it for the Birkin 25. Only for the 30 and 35. But I purchased one of the liberty inserts as I loved the print!


----------



## Prada Prince

fonnas said:


> I would say 10 days give or take. I’m in NYC, you’re in London so I expect it would be even faster as she’s in France. She has a faster ship service too.


Thank you! Just placed the order and I’m so excited!


----------



## fonnas

Prada Prince said:


> Thank you! Just placed the order and I’m so excited!



look forward to pictures!


----------



## annaria

Prada Prince said:


> It looks lovely. I'm thinking of getting one for my B35. How long did it take for you to receive your insert from when you ordered it?



I got mine in a week - and I live in Hong Kong. I did opt for the faster service which is 29.99 versus 8.90 EUR for regular service.


----------



## Prada Prince

Guys, I am in love! I’m so glad that I trawled through this thread for recommendations before going with the MaiTai insert for my Birkin 35. I ordered it on Tuesday and it arrived this morning, to my delight! It came beautifully packaged with its own dustbag and stuffing… 


It took me a while to decide on the right one, but I eventually decided on the Liberty Far Away B35 Tana Lawn cotton insert!


What sealed the deal for me picking the Liberty one over the other fabrics was that the entire insert was made from the same fabric so you can see the beautiful pattern in all its glory, as compared to the other special fabrics, where they only show up on the pockets. I don’t know if I’m making much sense, but there you go… Also, considering how much 7RP charges for their insert in the same Liberty fabrics, the MaiTai one is a veritable bargain!

I think the colour goes beautifully with my Vert Cyprès B35!




It fits it perfectly inside, and it does help preserve the structure without being too harsh on the leather, compared to some of the rigid felt ones I’ve seen.



The bag done up with the insert inside. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I now have a full complement of products to keep my favourite bag in shape haha.


----------



## annaria

My second Mai Tai insert.






Goes quite well with Rose Azalee verso interior.



Compared to the JennyKrafts insert from Etsy. See how the construction is a bit stiff.




Poor stitching -(I can sew).

I think MaiTai is 4x the price of JennyKrafts but well more than 10x the quality.

MaiTai seems better value for money compared to JennyKrafts, and I don't think I could ever bring myself to pay for a 7RP insert.


----------



## kura

annaria said:


> My second Mai Tai insert.
> 
> View attachment 5440950
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440951
> 
> Goes quite well with Rose Azalee verso interior.
> 
> View attachment 5440952
> 
> Compared to the JennyKrafts insert from Etsy. See how the construction is a bit stiff.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440953
> 
> Poor stitching -(I can sew).
> 
> I think MaiTai is 4x the price of JennyKrafts but well more than 10x the quality.
> 
> MaiTai seems better value for money compared to JennyKrafts, and I don't think I could ever bring myself to pay for a 7RP insert.


I ordered a JennyKrafts insert for my evelyne pm bag and it caused 1 indentation after a few weeks of use. Fortunately it faded off after 6mths.

I find their insert too hard for my clemence leather bag. Probably good to maintain the shape butwith a risk of indentations on the bags…


----------



## annaria

kura said:


> I ordered a JennyKrafts insert for my evelyne pm bag and it caused 1 indentation after a few weeks of use. Fortunately it faded off after 6mths.
> 
> I find their insert too hard for my clemence leather bag. Probably good to maintain the shape butwith a risk of indentations on the bags…



Samesies. 

I find the JennyKrafts product too tall for the K32, so it also caused a bump.


----------



## Book Worm

Looking for advice:
I'm planning to order a MaiTai insert for my *B30 Togo*. I read somewhere to go down a size while ordering inserts so it doesn't create dents on the leather (LMK if this is completely incorrect).
Would you recommend I get the B25 sized or the B30 sized one?
TIA


----------



## phoenixfeather

OK, after being disappointed in most inserts for my Evelynes I've decided to give the expensive 7RP insert a try. It really is much better than the ones I've bought before, especially because of its perfect balance between stucture and softness. This is for the 29 PM in the colour etoupe. Thinking about getting one for my GM 33 as well.


----------



## ouicestmoi

phoenixfeather said:


> OK, after being disappointed in most inserts for my Evelynes I've decided to give the expensive 7RP insert a try. It really is much better than the ones I've bought before, especially because of its perfect balance between stucture and softness. This is for the 29 PM in the colour etoupe. Thinking about getting one for my GM 33 as well.
> 
> View attachment 5577430
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577431
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577432





phoenixfeather said:


> OK, after being disappointed in most inserts for my Evelynes I've decided to give the expensive 7RP insert a try. It really is much better than the ones I've bought before, especially because of its perfect balance between stucture and softness. This is for the 29 PM in the colour etoupe. Thinking about getting one for my GM 33 as well.
> 
> View attachment 5577430
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577431
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577432



I was using Divide and Conquer for all of my bags until I tried 7RP earlier this year. Game changer. And the new Liberty patterns are so gorgeous, too!


----------



## ouicestmoi

Meant to attach a picture -


anniek20 said:


> I was using Divide and Conquer for all of my bags until I tried 7RP earlier this year. Game changer. And the new Liberty patterns are so gorgeous, too!


----------



## tadhana

White fox linen inserts for mini kelly, mini lindy, Constance 24 and 18, Evelyne tpm 

Requested no pockets and modified the measurements a little bit. Would use cloth pouches before but now I can utilize the space better and not worry that an accidental spill might happen. I know this might be overkill for small bags but I like to throw my things in such as keys, hand sanitizer, wipes, lipstick…


----------



## Buildingprofile

fonnas said:


> I cannot compliment enough the fine artisan craftsmanship by @MaiTai
> Amazing linen quality, quilting and stitching. I opted for the classic Linen Taupe for my Birkin 35 and couldn't be happier. Why spend $$$ at 7RP when you can support small business and get the same quality. I am glad I did.
> 
> Joe.
> 
> View attachment 5432992
> View attachment 5432993



Wow Joe! I thought your pictures were at the boutique for a minute. AMAZING display of your AMAZING collection.


----------



## fonnas

Buildingprofile said:


> Wow Joe! I thought your pictures were at the boutique for a minute. AMAZING display of your AMAZING collection.



Thank you ☺️ (blushing)


----------



## skinnyepicurean

Hi ! Anyone knows which company already sells the insert for the new Constance 1 -24? The new edition of c24. Thank you!


----------



## peonies13

kura said:


> I went through more than 50 pages in this thread and there are really a lot of choices. However, it seems like only whitefox one has linen inserts. I cannot find other close alternatives.
> 
> If whitefox shop is still available, I will order from her for sure. Unfortunately it’s down and I am looking for linen ones.
> 
> I’m looking for hardware protectors as well but orangeshields do not have international delivery sadly.





CrazyCool01 said:


> Sadly Whitefoxbags is no longer selling on etsy any alternatives ??





tonkamama said:


> Julia at Whitefox , she has a shop at https://www.livemaster.com/whitefoxroom
> 
> Please contact her via the shop website email for any questions.





H’sKisses said:


> Yes, Julia emailed and said Etsy will be closing all Russian shops and accounts within the week. She can be reached at the shop above or email Loosh@yandex.ru.





Book Worm said:


> **Moved to the appropriate thread**
> No idea.
> I had also ordered through her Etsy shop. When her Etsy shop closed, she had messaged her previous customers that she was operating from this site, which is still active.





Sourisbrune said:


> Yes, she messaged me, too.
> After Whitefox’s store closed on Etsy, I E Mailed her to make sure she could still send an Evelyne insert. When she mailed my insert (which was ordered a day before the invasion of Ukraine), she said Russians are bypassing the postal block by delivering parcels through China.
> As for payment on this new site, I noticed the website requests bank transfers (which means using a bank number). I don’t know how that’ll work given the transfer process has been blocked by sanctions. Not only that, but for some reason I’ve been getting a lot of ‘Bot’ E Mails, so my daughter researched my account and found recent Russian spam ties. I’m now nervous about ordering anything from Russia.
> I wish Whitefox wasn’t located in Russia for a number of reasons—her workmanship is excellent.
> Best of luck. If you order from her, please let us know what happens.





Book Worm said:


> Thanks for that info. And now that you mention it, I have also noticed some spam on my account that indicates “someone tried to access your account from Russia”. I wonder if this is related.
> There are folks on tpf who have successfully ordered from whitefox from her new site. Not sure where they were ordering from though. But if you are interested you could search tpf on “whitefox” to get feedback from them.
> Cheers!


Quoting all the above messages because I’m having the same worry/deliberation… I have bought all my custom inserts from White Fox and love Julia’s work. And when she closed her Etsy shop, she messaged me with her new link and email, but from what I can tell, that site doesn’t seem secure/protected like Etsy is. Thus far I’ve been too hesitant to order from the new site and these messages make me even more so. But I’m sorta bumping into a dead end finding anything even remotely similar and really want to have a liner to protect the inside of my new etoupe Evelyne.  So, has anyone ordered from her new site without spam/phishing or other financial issues? 

There aren’t any other sellers I can fine (anywhere, and oh have I hunted!) who do the same kind of thin-but-structured inserts in linen. I’m thinking of going with Senamon if I can’t get any assurance that the new White Fox site will work, but I really don’t prefer a felt organizer and the higher end ones (like 7rp and MaiTai) are way too thick for my taste and eat up too much usable room in the bag. Advice, input please?


----------



## kura

peonies13 said:


> Quoting all the above messages because I’m having the same worry/deliberation… I have bought all my custom inserts from White Fox and love Julia’s work. And when she closed her Etsy shop, she messaged me with her new link and email, but from what I can tell, that site doesn’t seem secure/protected like Etsy is. Thus far I’ve been too hesitant to order from the new site and these messages make me even more so. But I’m sorta bumping into a dead end finding anything even remotely similar and really want to have a liner to protect the inside of my new etoupe Evelyne.  So, has anyone ordered from her new site without spam/phishing or other financial issues?
> 
> There aren’t any other sellers I can fine (anywhere, and oh have I hunted!) who do the same kind of thin-but-structured inserts in linen. I’m thinking of going with Senamon if I can’t get any assurance that the new White Fox site will work, but I really don’t prefer a felt organizer and the higher end ones (like 7rp and MaiTai) are way too thick for my taste and eat up too much usable room in the bag. Advice, input please?


I went for 1.2mm felt from samorga in the end. Their customer service is not that good and it took some time for it to be delivered. Quite a big difference from Zoomoni speed and service standards unfortunately.

The insert is also slightly smaller which means it doesn’t make full use of the space in the bag.

I wish Zoomoni came out with 1.2mm when I was ordering and I will probably stick to Zoomoni.


----------



## mizznana

peonies13 said:


> Quoting all the above messages because I’m having the same worry/deliberation… I have bought all my custom inserts from White Fox and love Julia’s work. And when she closed her Etsy shop, she messaged me with her new link and email, but from what I can tell, that site doesn’t seem secure/protected like Etsy is. Thus far I’ve been too hesitant to order from the new site and these messages make me even more so. But I’m sorta bumping into a dead end finding anything even remotely similar and really want to have a liner to protect the inside of my new etoupe Evelyne.  So, has anyone ordered from her new site without spam/phishing or other financial issues?
> 
> There aren’t any other sellers I can fine (anywhere, and oh have I hunted!) who do the same kind of thin-but-structured inserts in linen. I’m thinking of going with Senamon if I can’t get any assurance that the new White Fox site will work, but I really don’t prefer a felt organizer and the higher end ones (like 7rp and MaiTai) are way too thick for my taste and eat up too much usable room in the bag. Advice, input please?



I contacted her livemaster site to order an insert for my C18 in May. When the insert was ready she messaged and linked me to her crealandia shop for payment purposes. Payment went through and received my item after.


----------



## peonies13

kura said:


> I went for 1.2mm felt from samorga in the end. Their customer service is not that good and it took some time for it to be delivered. Quite a big difference from Zoomoni speed and service standards unfortunately.
> 
> The insert is also slightly smaller which means it doesn’t make full use of the space in the bag.
> 
> I wish Zoomoni came out with 1.2mm when I was ordering and I will probably stick to Zoomoni.


Would you recommend Zoomoni even without the 1.2mm felt? I saw their offerings and the exterior seams and the non-rounded bottom both concern me - the insert doesn't look like it'd fit well into an Evelyne.

I've heard mixed things about Samorga and I'd be open to going with them, but wanted a front-pocket liner too and they don't offer that for the Evelyne. What bag do you have the 1.2mm organizer for? Do you find the 1.2mm structured enough to prevent a little slouching?


----------



## peonies13

mizznana said:


> I contacted her livemaster site to order an insert for my C18 in May. When the insert was ready she messaged and linked me to her crealandia shop for payment purposes. Payment went through and received my item after.


Good to know! Did you have any issues with financial phishing / spam / possible theft after the transaction as others posted about?
Also, how long did it take for your order to arrive? My last order from her came very quickly which was great, but an earlier order took a few months which wasn't ideal!


----------



## mizznana

peonies13 said:


> Good to know! Did you have any issues with financial phishing / spam / possible theft after the transaction as others posted about?
> Also, how long did it take for your order to arrive? My last order from her came very quickly which was great, but an earlier order took a few months which wasn't ideal!



No financial phishing but I do get ad emails from livemaster. However, I think that’s because I signed up an account to message her. After payment it took a couple of weeks. I live in Asia. However, I know what you meant about the few months - I ordered one for my mini Lindy and mini Evie on Etsy and then when the war happened, my shipment was stuck for ages to the point I thought I would have to write the orders off due to sanctions. So I was very pleasantly surprised when those orders arrived!


----------



## kura

peonies13 said:


> Would you recommend Zoomoni even without the 1.2mm felt? I saw their offerings and the exterior seams and the non-rounded bottom both concern me - the insert doesn't look like it'd fit well into an Evelyne.
> 
> I've heard mixed things about Samorga and I'd be open to going with them, but wanted a front-pocket liner too and they don't offer that for the Evelyne. What bag do you have the 1.2mm organizer for? Do you find the 1.2mm structured enough to prevent a little slouching?


Zoomoni 2mm felt insert works well for evelyne pm but not for tpm. I ordered a replacement insert from Zoomoni after my bag got mould and I cannot use my old insert.

I went for whitefox for tpm. I tried samorga 1.2mm felt for mini constance and it was not a good fit. Still decent though but it doesn’t actually hold the shape well.


----------



## phoenixfeather

peonies13 said:


> Quoting all the above messages because I’m having the same worry/deliberation… I have bought all my custom inserts from White Fox and love Julia’s work. And when she closed her Etsy shop, she messaged me with her new link and email, but from what I can tell, that site doesn’t seem secure/protected like Etsy is. Thus far I’ve been too hesitant to order from the new site and these messages make me even more so. But I’m sorta bumping into a dead end finding anything even remotely similar and really want to have a liner to protect the inside of my new etoupe Evelyne.  So, has anyone ordered from her new site without spam/phishing or other financial issues?
> 
> There aren’t any other sellers I can fine (anywhere, and oh have I hunted!) who do the same kind of thin-but-structured inserts in linen. I’m thinking of going with Senamon if I can’t get any assurance that the new White Fox site will work, but I really don’t prefer a felt organizer and the higher end ones (like 7rp and MaiTai) are way too thick for my taste and eat up too much usable room in the bag. Advice, input please?


Senamon does other organizers now too. Not only felt ones.








						Stofftasche Einsatz Organizer für Evelyne III 29 - Etsy.de
					

This Taschen & Geldbörsen item by SenamonBagOrganizer has 170 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Türkei. Listed on 05. Dez 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## peonies13

phoenixfeather said:


> Senamon does other organizers now too. Not only felt ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stofftasche Einsatz Organizer für Evelyne III 29 - Etsy.de
> 
> 
> This Taschen & Geldbörsen item by SenamonBagOrganizer has 170 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Türkei. Listed on 05. Dez 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


Thank you! It’s a bit confusing since I saw the contrast/interior version but  dismissed it because it looks like linen, but the description says felt. Maybe the description is wrong and it is in fact fabric  Have you purchased one yourself? I messaged the seller to ask so I’ll post here when I hear back if anyone cares


----------



## phoenixfeather

peonies13 said:


> Thank you! It’s a bit confusing since I saw the contrast/interior version but  dismissed it because it looks like linen, but the description says felt. Maybe the description is wrong and it is in fact fabric  Have you purchased one yourself? I messaged the seller to ask so I’ll post here when I hear back if anyone cares


Please let us know about the seller's response. I've only bought the felt versions so far. It would be nice to have another linen option from Etsy again.  

Edited to add:
I've just ordered one to test it.


----------



## Book Worm

peonies13 said:


> Quoting all the above messages because I’m having the same worry/deliberation… I have bought all my custom inserts from White Fox and love Julia’s work. And when she closed her Etsy shop, she messaged me with her new link and email, but from what I can tell, that site doesn’t seem secure/protected like Etsy is. Thus far I’ve been too hesitant to order from the new site and these messages make me even more so. But I’m sorta bumping into a dead end finding anything even remotely similar and really want to have a liner to protect the inside of my new etoupe Evelyne.  So, has anyone ordered from her new site without spam/phishing or other financial issues?
> 
> There aren’t any other sellers I can fine (anywhere, and oh have I hunted!) who do the same kind of thin-but-structured inserts in linen. I’m thinking of going with Senamon if I can’t get any assurance that the new White Fox site will work, but I really don’t prefer a felt organizer and the higher end ones (like 7rp and MaiTai) are way too thick for my taste and eat up too much usable room in the bag. Advice, input please?


Hi @peonies13 - I had ordered my tpm insert from whitefox while the etsy store was still up. Haven't ordered since. 
I did however, order a MaiTai insert for my B30 which I think was very well made. 
I would assume that quality would extend to the Evie insert as well. One thing to note is that the inserts are quilted = takes up room inside the bag, which is fine for the B and perhaps maybe ok for the Evie PM too. 
Good Luck with your search.


----------



## phoenixfeather

Book Worm said:


> Hi @peonies13 - I had ordered my tpm insert from whitefox while the etsy store was still up. Haven't ordered since.
> I did however, order a MaiTai insert for my B30 which I think was very well made.
> I would assume that quality would extend to the Evie insert as well. One thing to note is that the inserts are quilted = takes up room inside the bag, which is fine for the B and perhaps maybe ok for the Evie PM too.
> Good Luck with your search.


Do you know if the MaiTai inserts for the Evelyne are rounded at the bottom? I've only ever seen pictures of angular edges.


----------



## Book Worm

phoenixfeather said:


> Do you know if the MaiTai inserts for the Evelyne are rounded at the bottom? I've only ever seen pictures of angular edges.


I don't have 1st hand-experience with the MaiTai Evelyne inserts, I have only seen the online pics and like you noticed, they are flat bottomed and not rounded like the WhiteFox ones.


----------



## peonies13

phoenixfeather said:


> Please let us know about the seller's response. I've only bought the felt versions so far. It would be nice to have another linen option from Etsy again.
> 
> Edited to add:
> I've just ordered one to test it.


Oh let us know! And yes I’ll reply here once I hear back from the seller


----------



## peonies13

Update to anyone who's interested in WhiteFox's current situation (@phoenixfeather @Book Worm @kura @CrazyCool01 @tonkamama @H'sKisses @Sourisbrune) I emailed her today and received the following info, very prompt and professional reply! I have followed up to ask about if expedited shipping is an option and how packages are routed from Russia to USA. Will follow up once I hear back. 

_Now I accept payments on this Spanish handcraft platform https://crealandia.com/creator/whitefox/ This platform is safe. They accept credit cards. Shipping is quite stable now and takes about 3 weeks. But anyway in case of unsuccessful delivery it will not be a problem to make a full refund. So, I'll contact you [once I return from traveling], then we discuss sizing and colors. Then I sew it, make photos and send you a payment link._


----------



## tonkamama

mizznana said:


> I contacted her livemaster site to order an insert for my C18 in May. When the insert was ready she messaged and linked me to her crealandia shop for payment purposes. Payment went through and received my item after.





peonies13 said:


> Update to anyone who's interested in WhiteFox's current situation (@phoenixfeather @Book Worm @kura @CrazyCool01 @tonkamama @H'sKisses @Sourisbrune) I emailed her today and received the following info, very prompt and professional reply! I have followed up to ask about if expedited shipping is an option and how packages are routed from Russia to USA. Will follow up once I hear back.
> 
> _Now I accept payments on this Spanish handcraft platform https://crealandia.com/creator/whitefox/ This platform is safe. They accept credit cards. Shipping is quite stable now and takes about 3 weeks. But anyway in case of unsuccessful delivery it will not be a problem to make a full refund. So, I'll contact you [once I return from traveling], then we discuss sizing and colors. Then I sew it, make photos and send you a payment link._


I wanted to add that Julia is a reliable seller.  My first order had a little shipping problem with local postal service (delay due to Covid ), it was out of Julia’s control but she has refunded me even it was not her fault ….luckily I received the package few days after, I immediately paid her back…. She is great!


----------



## phoenixfeather

peonies13 said:


> Update to anyone who's interested in WhiteFox's current situation (@phoenixfeather @Book Worm @kura @CrazyCool01 @tonkamama @H'sKisses @Sourisbrune) I emailed her today and received the following info, very prompt and professional reply! I have followed up to ask about if expedited shipping is an option and how packages are routed from Russia to USA. Will follow up once I hear back.
> 
> _Now I accept payments on this Spanish handcraft platform https://crealandia.com/creator/whitefox/ This platform is safe. They accept credit cards. Shipping is quite stable now and takes about 3 weeks. But anyway in case of unsuccessful delivery it will not be a problem to make a full refund. So, I'll contact you [once I return from traveling], then we discuss sizing and colors. Then I sew it, make photos and send you a payment link._


Thank you.


----------



## cassouqc

Hello
what insert do you recommend for an Herbag from Hermes 31
Thank you


----------



## peonies13

@phoenixfeather @Book Worm @kura @CrazyCool01 @tonkamama @H'sKisses @Sourisbrune - Julia / WhiteFox's followup to my shipping questions: 

_I ship directly from Russia to the USA. Shipping is stable and we have not faced the problems with returning parcels. Unfortunately faster shipping options are not available at this moment._

I continue to be impressed with her professionalism and plan to wait until September (when she returns) to place my order even though it's a much longer wait than any other sellers!


----------



## phoenixfeather

peonies13 said:


> @phoenixfeather @Book Worm @kura @CrazyCool01 @tonkamama @H'sKisses @Sourisbrune - Julia / WhiteFox's followup to my shipping questions:
> 
> _I ship directly from Russia to the USA. Shipping is stable and we have not faced the problems with returning parcels. Unfortunately faster shipping options are not available at this moment._
> 
> I continue to be impressed with her professionalism and plan to wait until September (when she returns) to place my order even though it's a much longer wait than any other sellers!


Thanks for the update.


----------



## unnit

I have Samorga orgnizers for all my bags, and I just ordered one for my new B25 in Barenia Faubourg. After reading up on this thread, I am now considering a MaiTai insert. For those of you who have several MaiTai inserts; is the insert different from material to material? Is the 100% linen one softer than for example the Jean-Paul Gaultier fabric or the Etro fabrics?


----------



## Book Worm

unnit said:


> I have Samorga orgnizers for all my bags, and I just ordered one for my new B25 in Barenia Faubourg. After reading up on this thread, I am now considering a MaiTai insert. For those of you who have several MaiTai inserts; is the insert different from material to material? Is the 100% linen one softer than for example the Jean-Paul Gaultier fabric or the Etro fabrics?


I don't have multiples but I believe they _are_ different. I have one for my B30 and I was looking for one that was the lightest in weight. She mentioned that the plain linen ones are the lightest and I believe the JPG one are the heaviest in weight, which leads me to believe that the "stiffness" of the fabric will differ as well. 
She's pretty good at replying back if you ask her a question on her website.


----------



## tonkamama

unnit said:


> I have Samorga orgnizers for all my bags, and I just ordered one for my new B25 in Barenia Faubourg. After reading up on this thread, I am now considering a MaiTai insert. For those of you who have several MaiTai inserts; is the insert different from material to material? Is the 100% linen one softer than for example the Jean-Paul Gaultier fabric or the Etro fabrics?


I have few, they are the same stiffness (if that’s what you were asking …) because she uses the same foam inside, just the touch feel on the fabrics might be little bit different due to slightly different materials.


----------



## unnit

tonkamama said:


> I have few, they are the same stiffness (if that’s what you were asking …) because she uses the same foam inside, just the touch feel on the fabrics might be little bit different due to slightly different materials.


Thank you!


----------



## unnit

tonkamama said:


> I have few, they are the same stiffness (if that’s what you were asking …) because she uses the same foam inside, just the touch feel on the fabrics might be little bit different due to slightly different materials.





tonkamama said:


> I have few, they are the same stiffness (if that’s what you were asking …) because she uses the same foam inside, just the touch feel on the fabrics might be little bit different due to slightly different materials.


Thank you, I will contact her


----------



## phoenixfeather

phoenixfeather said:


> Senamon does other organizers now too. Not only felt ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stofftasche Einsatz Organizer für Evelyne III 29 - Etsy.de
> 
> 
> This Taschen & Geldbörsen item by SenamonBagOrganizer has 170 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Türkei. Listed on 05. Dez 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


I've received my Senamon linen organizer with zipper and it's great in height and width. The material is like that from White Fox. BUT the organizer is only as deep/slim as the zipper is. My other organizers have more depth and therefore can fit more things.


----------



## KittyCattt

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but has anyone successfully contacted 7rp for their orders before? I have been trying since the same day I placed my order, and they have not been responsive via email. TIA!!


----------



## unnit

KittyCattt said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but has anyone successfully contacted 7rp for their orders before? I have been trying since the same day I placed my order, and they have not been responsive via email. TIA!!


Yes, they answered me last week. But also remember that August is summer holiday in France.


----------



## KittyCattt

unnit said:


> Yes, they answered me last week. But also remember that August is summer holiday in France.


Ohhh I didn't think it is the same for them too ha. Then should I still expect my insert to arrive before end of August? That is what the email said... And thanks so much for responding!


----------



## unnit

KittyCattt said:


> Ohhh I didn't think it is the same for them too ha. Then should I still expect my insert to arrive before end of August? That is what the email said... And thanks so much for responding!


Yes, I think so, and you're welcome! I ordered mine Tuesday last week, and I got an email on Friday when they notified me thay they have started on the insert.


----------



## magikyul

Hi everyone! First time owner of an Hermes bag - I got a Picotin 18 today!  
Could anyone please recommend me a nice, reasonably-priced *insert* (not 7rp) and a *pillow* for the Picotin 18 as well? 

I mentioned inserts to my SA and she said that it shouldn’t be necessary since the bag naturally keeps its shape, but it seems that everyone online is saying the opposite.


----------



## unnit

magikyul said:


> Hi everyone! First time owner of an Hermes bag - I got a Picotin 18 today!
> Could anyone please recommend me a nice, reasonably-priced *insert* (not 7rp) and a *pillow* for the Picotin 18 as well?
> 
> I mentioned inserts to my SA and she said that it shouldn’t be necessary since the bag naturally keeps its shape, but it seems that everyone online is saying the opposite.


I would recommend the one from Samorga. I have one for both of mine (Barenia Faubourg leather), and my SA was so impressed with how the shape is still perfect. I don't need any pillows in mine, but if yours is in Clemence you might want it. 

Attached is with and without Samorga insert.


----------



## magikyul

unnit said:


> I would recommend the one from Samorga. I have one for both of mine (Barenia Faubourg leather), and my SA was so impressed with how the shape is still perfect. I don't need any pillows in mine, but if yours is in Clemence you might want it.
> 
> Attached is with and without Samorga insert.
> 
> View attachment 5595888
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595889


Beautiful color! Cool, thanks for the suggestion! I’ll look into Samorga - the material seems thin though, do you think it holds up the bag shape enough?

Also, was the crease at the bottom left prior to getting an insert?


----------



## unnit

magikyul said:


> Beautiful color! Cool, thanks for the suggestion! I’ll look into Samorga - the material seems thin though, do you think it holds up the bag shape enough?
> 
> Also, was the crease at the bottom left prior to getting an insert?


Thank you! It depends, what kind of leather do you have? If you have Clemence you should check with others on the forum that has that. 

The picture without the insert is the day I received the bag from the store. The crease was always there. 

Attached is my second Picotin in Barenia Ebene with Samorga insert, as well.


----------



## magikyul

unnit said:


> Thank you! It depends, what kind of leather do you have? If you have Clemence you should check with others on the forum that has that.
> 
> The picture without the insert is the day I received the bag from the store. The crease was always there.
> 
> Attached is my second Picotin in Barenia Ebene with Samorga insert, as well.
> 
> View attachment 5595918
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595919


Wow I love that dark chocolate color! Thanks for sharing - helpful as a reference 
Yep I have Clemence, hopefully someone who has the same material can get back to me


----------



## stephbb9

When you get an insert or a pillow for a bag, is there a risk of discoloration to the inside? Thank you!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Ordered the MaiTai organizer in “French Grey” linen for my toile b35 less than a week ago & it’s already arrived from France (I live in the states). Love the fast shipping and the reasonable price point compared to 7RP 

It also came with its own dust bag and was stuffed with paper so I don’t need to buy a separate bag pillow


----------



## VertV

I recently purchased a GP30 and had luck previously with Zoomoni on non-H bags and thought “it’s not a Birkin” so I ordered the Zoomoni. It was too wide and very tall when it arrived and I was concerned with possible stretch especially at the base. I ended up ordering the 7rp anyway. Just thought I’d share because the 7rp for the GP I think is relatively new offering for them. It is a perfect fit and honestly superior.


----------



## jssl1688

Has anyone had any success in reaching Julia (white fox)? I messaged her via Crealandia and have not received a reply. I'm just wondering if she's still around or just taking a break?


----------



## ctimec

Really happy with the maitai insert for my bolide 31. Use it as liner primarily to protect the inner leather. The side pockets don't hold more than a lipstick or an LV key pouch, so you have to tetris your small things in the center. It's not much of an organizer, but as a liner that doesn't create bumps in the leather, it's great. I store it upright with the insert inside. I do wish it had a divider in the center for better organization.


----------



## annaria

stephbb9 said:


> When you get an insert or a pillow for a bag, is there a risk of discoloration to the inside? Thank you!


Colour transfer usually happens with heat or moisture - and poor material choice.

It is not a risk if you buy a good product to protect the inside of your bag.


----------



## luxnewbie86

magikyul said:


> Hi everyone! First time owner of an Hermes bag - I got a Picotin 18 today!
> Could anyone please recommend me a nice, reasonably-priced *insert* (not 7rp) and a *pillow* for the Picotin 18 as well?
> 
> I mentioned inserts to my SA and she said that it shouldn’t be necessary since the bag naturally keeps its shape, but it seems that everyone online is saying the opposite.


Hi there! I got mine from MaiTai. Have only owned the Picotin for a few months so not sure if an insert is really necessary to keep its shape, but I wanted to keep the interior clean and also to have a few small pockets to hold items like lipstick/eye drops instead of having everything in the one large compartment of the bag. Don't have a pillow but the MaiTai insert came with a paper ball stuffed in it, so that's how I store my bag. Hope that helps!


----------



## AnEyefortheBest

Hi all,

I truly love my 7rp inserts, far more than Samorga/Mai Tai, for my Birkin and Kelly bags. But I cannot seem to find a fabulous quality insert for my SO Kelly Pochette. Can some of the O.G.'s on here please recommend the best option. Quality and fit is my top priority.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## alizeh316

Prada Prince said:


> Guys, I am in love! I’m so glad that I trawled through this thread for recommendations before going with the MaiTai insert for my Birkin 35. I ordered it on Tuesday and it arrived this morning, to my delight! It came beautifully packaged with its own dustbag and stuffing…
> View attachment 5439206
> 
> It took me a while to decide on the right one, but I eventually decided on the Liberty Far Away B35 Tana Lawn cotton insert!
> View attachment 5439207
> 
> What sealed the deal for me picking the Liberty one over the other fabrics was that the entire insert was made from the same fabric so you can see the beautiful pattern in all its glory, as compared to the other special fabrics, where they only show up on the pockets. I don’t know if I’m making much sense, but there you go… Also, considering how much 7RP charges for their insert in the same Liberty fabrics, the MaiTai one is a veritable bargain!
> 
> I think the colour goes beautifully with my Vert Cyprès B35!
> 
> View attachment 5439208
> 
> 
> It fits it perfectly inside, and it does help preserve the structure without being too harsh on the leather, compared to some of the rigid felt ones I’ve seen.
> 
> View attachment 5439209
> 
> The bag done up with the insert inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439210
> 
> 
> I now have a full complement of products to keep my favourite bag in shape haha.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439212


This is an amazing review! Thank you! I just got a birkin 35 and am worried about the slouch- does this prevent the slouch? I can see yours is holding up its shape really well. What leather do you have? Mine is togo.

Thanks!


----------



## nat74

I got the my first Maitai Liberty of London Louis on Saturday for my Togo B30. I love the light weight of it. Fits perfectly. Thanks @Israeli_Flava for recommending it.


----------



## Prada Prince

alizeh316 said:


> This is an amazing review! Thank you! I just got a birkin 35 and am worried about the slouch- does this prevent the slouch? I can see yours is holding up its shape really well. What leather do you have? Mine is togo.
> 
> Thanks!


Glad you found it useful. Yes, I do think it helps to preserve the shape without being too harsh on it. Mine is Clemence.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nat74 said:


> I got the my first Maitai Liberty of London Louis on Saturday for my Togo B30. I love the light weight of it. Fits perfectly. Thanks @Israeli_Flava for recommending it.
> 
> View attachment 5609772
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609773
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609774


Oh Yay! It is soooo beautiful! I have been using MaiTai forever and I love it! Hope you are enjoying your new B hun!!! Looks like you're all set now! xoxoxooxoxo


----------



## caruava

Posting some info I was searching for. Maitai Bolide 27 insert in a Bolide 25. Fits perfectly, not oversize.


----------



## IndulgenceWbags

Does anyone has discount code for maitai inserts?


----------



## newloveforH

i should have searched this thread earlier. a gf shared her research and she only uses 7rp, so i plunged into 7RP, and mine was a swift i think swift b25 is really soft. i didnt know that we cannot leave the inserts in to act like a "bag pillow". and i lay it flat to store, so yes there was indent. it was my first hermes and preloved swift. i was so excited when i received the insert  but i kept feeling something is off. after going through the thread now i know why theres an indent. i bought a maitai for my bolide and it fits so well less than a fraction of the cost. i also gotten another 7rp for my k28 sellier, but box leather is very hard so no indents and fits well. 

im intending to rehome my b25, and thats when the shop was telling me there are indents, i barely used it a few times (less than 5). it came in excellent condition, and probably i watched too much youtube about letting the bag be in sleeping position. with the insert + laying it down, the zipper compartment indent became really obvious and of course reducing the value of the b25. I cant totally blamed it on the insert, since i lay my bag down. 
i watched many influencers leaving their inserts in the bag, to replace as bag pillow, well i guessed i learnt my lesson. Im going to go for a b30 next, and likely will go for a maitai.

now my b25 7rp is left hanging there like an unwanted child


----------



## CTLover

Does anybody make an insert for a Kelly 28 Sellier that actually fits a Kelly 28 Sellier with no gaps, etc?  I've purchased three inserts for it thus far and haven't found one that really "fits" the bag although they're advertised to fit.  The fit, they just don't actually conform to the bag, making it easy for change, etc to slip underneath the bag.  Here's the best fit thus far, and, again, it really doesn't fit.


----------



## Friscalating

CTLover said:


> Does anybody make an insert for a Kelly 28 Sellier that actually fits a Kelly 28 Sellier with no gaps, etc?  I've purchased three inserts for it thus far and haven't found one that really "fits" the bag although they're advertised to fit.  The fit, they just don't actually conform to the bag, making it easy for change, etc to slip underneath the bag.  Here's the best fit thus far, and, again, it really doesn't fit.
> 
> View attachment 5620747



Yours looks like a retourne style of insert, have you tried a sellier style? Here’s mine and it fits pretty well


----------



## QuelleFromage

CTLover said:


> Does anybody make an insert for a Kelly 28 Sellier that actually fits a Kelly 28 Sellier with no gaps, etc?  I've purchased three inserts for it thus far and haven't found one that really "fits" the bag although they're advertised to fit.  The fit, they just don't actually conform to the bag, making it easy for change, etc to slip underneath the bag.  Here's the best fit thus far, and, again, it really doesn't fit.
> 
> View attachment 5620747


My MaiTais don't gap like that - is this a sellier insert or a retourne?


----------



## CTLover

Friscalating said:


> Yours looks like a retourne style of insert, have you tried a sellier style? Here’s mine and it fits pretty well
> 
> View attachment 5620778


It was sold to me as being specifically for Sellier, but it doesn't fit well at all.  Where did you buy the one in your bag?


----------



## CTLover

QuelleFromage said:


> My MaiTais don't gap like that - is this a sellier insert or a retourne?


It was sold to me as being for sellier.   Do you have a photo of a Mai Tai insert in a sellier Kelly?


----------



## newloveforH

Check this out. She tried the mai tai and fits very well


----------



## tonkamama

CTLover said:


> It was sold to me as being for sellier.   Do you have a photo of a Mai Tai insert in a sellier Kelly?


Can you reveal the vendor / maker?  where did you get all “three” that don’t fit but advertised?


----------



## newloveforH

tonkamama said:


> Can you reveal the vendor / maker?  where did you get all “three” that don’t fit but advertised?


u can refer to the post i just shared earlier, the inserts are for sellier. i was doing research for my sellier previously.


----------



## TankerToad

caruava said:


> Posting some info I was searching for. Maitai Bolide 27 insert in a Bolide 25. Fits perfectly, not oversize.
> View attachment 5610825


Ohh thank you ! Was wondering if that size  would fit the 25!!!
This is so helpful !!!


----------



## caruava

TankerToad said:


> Ohh thank you ! Was wondering if that size  would fit the 25!!!
> This is so helpful !!!



Glad to be of help!


----------



## EBronte

Hello, I was interested in getting a bag insert for my black 30 Togo Birkin and was wondering for those of you that got the Maitai inserts, which materials did you prefer? The liberty of London or the Linen collection? I was leaning toward the linen collection just because it was more neutral. TIA and appreciate your advise.


----------



## alinbar

Hello all, please see below 7RP discount codes if anyone is interested:
ABD25 for 25eur off one insert
ABD70 for 70eur off two inserts or more


----------



## annaria

EBronte said:


> Hello, I was interested in getting a bag insert for my black 30 Togo Birkin and was wondering for those of you that got the Maitai inserts, which materials did you prefer? The liberty of London or the Linen collection? I was leaning toward the linen collection just because it was more neutral. TIA and appreciate your advise.



I have both, and I prefer Liberty as Tana Lawn feels smoother. Plus, I love Liberty anyway!


----------



## Prada Prince

EBronte said:


> Hello, I was interested in getting a bag insert for my black 30 Togo Birkin and was wondering for those of you that got the Maitai inserts, which materials did you prefer? The liberty of London or the Linen collection? I was leaning toward the linen collection just because it was more neutral. TIA and appreciate your advise.


I definitely prefer the Liberty ones, and will probably continue to get the Liberty edition ones going forward if I get any more H bags.


----------



## EBronte

annaria said:


> I have both, and I prefer Liberty as Tana Lawn feels smoother. Plus, I love Liberty anyway!





Prada Prince said:


> I definitely prefer the Liberty ones, and will probably continue to get the Liberty edition ones going forward if I get any more H bags.


Thank you both so much for taking the time to reply.  Really appreciate you.  by any chance, have you ordered them for a epsom kelly 25?  I did hear from somewhere that one has to be careful for a epsom 25.  Thank you again.


----------



## annaria

EBronte said:


> Thank you both so much for taking the time to reply.  Really appreciate you.  by any chance, have you ordered them for a epsom kelly 25?  I did hear from somewhere that one has to be careful for a epsom 25.  Thank you again.



Unfortunately, not for me.
I only have K32 and 35 (super tall girl).


----------



## Prada Prince

EBronte said:


> Thank you both so much for taking the time to reply.  Really appreciate you.  by any chance, have you ordered them for a epsom kelly 25?  I did hear from somewhere that one has to be careful for a epsom 25.  Thank you again.


Sorry, I only have the B35.


----------



## QuelleFromage

EBronte said:


> Hello, I was interested in getting a bag insert for my black 30 Togo Birkin and was wondering for those of you that got the Maitai inserts, which materials did you prefer? The liberty of London or the Linen collection? I was leaning toward the linen collection just because it was more neutral. TIA and appreciate your advise.


I have a linen one and one in the Gaultier fabric for B30. The linen is very soft. I think the Liberty is more similar to the Gaultier Skin - will feel smoother and have just a bit more structure. Both are great.
My K25 inserts are the Gaultier, the linen, and the Canovas. I like the Gaultier in a sellier.
(edited to add, I love Liberty print in a shirt but for some reason it seems too busy for a bag insert...I like my inserts to either be really subtle or a color pop)


----------



## EBronte

Thank you so much for your replies, such great information.    Hoping I will get to order a bag insert for my future Kelly


----------



## IndulgenceWbags

newloveforH said:


> i should have searched this thread earlier. a gf shared her research and she only uses 7rp, so i plunged into 7RP, and mine was a swift i think swift b25 is really soft. i didnt know that we cannot leave the inserts in to act like a "bag pillow". and i lay it flat to store, so yes there was indent. it was my first hermes and preloved swift. i was so excited when i received the insert  but i kept feeling something is off. after going through the thread now i know why theres an indent. i bought a maitai for my bolide and it fits so well less than a fraction of the cost. i also gotten another 7rp for my k28 sellier, but box leather is very hard so no indents and fits well.
> 
> im intending to rehome my b25, and thats when the shop was telling me there are indents, i barely used it a few times (less than 5). it came in excellent condition, and probably i watched too much youtube about letting the bag be in sleeping position. with the insert + laying it down, the zipper compartment indent became really obvious and of course reducing the value of the b25. I cant totally blamed it on the insert, since i lay my bag down.
> i watched many influencers leaving their inserts in the bag, to replace as bag pillow, well i guessed i learnt my lesson. Im going to go for a b30 next, and likely will go for a maitai.
> 
> now my b25 7rp is left hanging there like an unwanted child


Yes, Mai tai is good, I have been using for my b25 and k25. So far it didn’t leave an indents.


----------



## IndulgenceWbags

EBronte said:


> Hello, I was interested in getting a bag insert for my black 30 Togo Birkin and was wondering for those of you that got the Maitai inserts, which materials did you prefer? The liberty of London or the Linen collection? I was leaning toward the linen collection just because it was more neutral. TIA and appreciate your advise.


I got the linen ones and doesn’t leave any indents. It’s soft and fit well.


----------



## cdinh87

I am looking for an insert for my B30 and K32 and I'm leaning towards the Mai Tai inserts.  Does anyone know of or have a coupon code to share?  I tried doing a search but couldn't find one that works. TIA!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Hi, just wondering if anyone knows of any inserts for farming bags? Recently bought two, one of which is in barenia, so I’m scared of absolutely destroying the inside


----------



## jk777

Debating whether to go with Samorga or 7RP for my new Kelly 25 retourne. if Samorga, should I go for the 2mm or 1.2mm? Not sure if I can justify spending $400 on a bag insert. Is Alcantara material THAT expensive?


----------



## annaria

jkim777 said:


> Debating whether to go with Samorga or 7RP for my new Kelly 25 retourne. if Samorga, should I go for the 2mm or 1.2mm? Not sure if I can justify spending $400 on a bag insert. Is Alcantara material THAT expensive?


It is about 30M EURO per meter. Not expensive at all. 

However, it's the precision and craftsmanship that they are selling, I suppose.

My friend used 7RP, and when compared to my MaiTai inserts side by side, she decided to switch. There's just not much difference to justify a 300 EUR difference.


----------



## Pivoine66

EBronte said:


> Thank you both so much for taking the time to reply.  Really appreciate you.  by any chance, have you ordered them for a epsom kelly 25?  I did hear from somewhere that one has to be careful for a epsom 25.  Thank you again.


MaiTai inserts are wonderful. IMPO they are soft and lightweight, they don't bulge on Sellier K (I don't have Epsom though, only Chèvre Sellier and Togo Ks in diff. sizes) and IMPO don't add to the "slouch" as heavier inserts might.

First I bought the basic linen, then the others like Canovas, Gaultier and Liberty, because I do find the coloured ones lovelier, even for the Ks. I already enjoy looking at them. 
For me even more so with Bs, since I really see them quite clearly while in use (love matching them to outfit - from red Gaultier to blue Liberty (sooo lovely with jeans or classic/business blue outfits) to subtle gold/blue/noir)...

Last but not least:  about 80 to 130 Euros for this IMO lovely quality and craftmanship for about 10,000 Euros BK is also fantastic in my opinion.


----------



## jk777

Pivoine66 said:


> MaiTai inserts are wonderful. IMPO they are soft and lightweight, they don't bulge on Sellier K (I don't have Epsom though, only Chèvre Sellier and Togo Ks in diff. sizes) and IMPO don't add to the "slouch" as heavier inserts might.
> 
> First I bought the basic linen, then the others like Canovas, Gaultier and Liberty, because I do find the coloured ones lovelier, even for the Ks. I already enjoy looking at them.
> For me even more so with Bs, since I really see them quite clearly while in use (love matching them to outfit - from red Gaultier to blue Liberty (sooo lovely with jeans or classic/business blue outfits) to subtle gold/blue/noir)...
> 
> Last but not least:  about 80 to 130 Euros for this IMO lovely quality and craftmanship for about 10,000 Euros BK is also fantastic in my opinion.


Do you leave your inserts inside your retourne Kellys, when storing them after use?


----------



## Pivoine66

jkim777 said:


> Do you leave your inserts inside your retourne Kellys, when storing them after use?


Mostly I don't. Only sometimes, if I use the bag the following day, too. Though I prefer not to. I often pack my inserts, well, quite a bit (too full) and I don't want to put the Togo-leather to the test to see if the inserts could then cause dents. Especially since I store them lying on their back.


----------



## Book Worm

EBronte said:


> Hello, I was interested in getting a bag insert for my black 30 Togo Birkin and was wondering for those of you that got the Maitai inserts, which materials did you prefer? The liberty of London or the Linen collection? I was leaning toward the linen collection just because it was more neutral. TIA and appreciate your advise.


I have a B30 in Togo as well and that's why I was going to go for the linen, as weight (or rather lightness) of the insert was important to me. But I spoke to the owner and she mentioned the Manuel Canovas was just the slightest bit heavier than the linen, so I got that instead. I preferred the patterned inserts.
The JPG fabrics are supposed to be the heaviest.


----------



## newloveforH

Can I ask where do you all get bag pillows for your birkin and Kellys?


----------



## Crapples

Any recent suggestions for a *quick ship *insert for the  Evelyne 29? Doesn’t need to be perfect but I don’t want it to mess up my bag in the interim while I’m waiting for something more permanent.


----------



## bagnut1

newloveforH said:


> Can I ask where do you all get bag pillows for your birkin and Kellys?


I use container store’s. Medium for 35s, one or more smalls for smaller bags.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Does anyone have both the Samorga and Joyingbag inserts? I’m not happy with the second Samorga I got for my B35s (despite being 2mm like my first insert for my B40). It is more flimsy and doesn’t hold the shape of my super slouchy black B35 as well as the insert of my super slouchy and with heavier leather B40. 

So my question is: are Joyinbag inserts stiffer than Samorga ones? And what’s the stiffest insert out there? I don’t mind imprints as the Birkin I want it for is super floppy and vintage anyway. Without insert and things inside it will fall over on the floor…


----------



## lurketylurk

Crapples said:


> Any recent suggestions for a *quick ship *insert for the  Evelyne 29? Doesn’t need to be perfect but I don’t want it to mess up my bag in the interim while I’m waiting for something more permanent.


MaiTai ships very quickly IME. I usually get mine in about a week, which is pretty hard to beat.


----------



## tonkamama

CrackBerryCream said:


> Does anyone have both the Samorga and Joyingbag inserts? I’m not happy with the second Samorga I got for my B35s (despite being 2mm like my first insert for my B40). It is more flimsy and doesn’t hold the shape of my super slouchy black B35 as well as the insert of my super slouchy and with





CrackBerryCream said:


> heavier leather B40.
> 
> So my question is: are Joyinbag inserts stiffer than Samorga ones? And what’s the stiffest insert out there? I don’t mind imprints as the Birkin I want it for is super floppy and vintage anyway. Without insert and things inside it will fall over on the floor…


Have you tried D&C insert from Etsy? I actually use D&C for all my Birkin 30’s.  






						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com


----------



## CrackBerryCream

tonkamama said:


> Have you tried D&C insert from Etsy? I actually use D&C for all my Birkin 30’s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This item is unavailable - Etsy
> 
> 
> Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


Thank you! Didn’t have them on my radar yet. Did you have the opportunity to compare them to Samorga?


----------



## DrTr

tonkamama said:


> Have you tried D&C insert from Etsy? I actually use D&C for all my Birkin 30’s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This item is unavailable - Etsy
> 
> 
> Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


I second D&C from Connie at Etsy!  She does beautiful functional inserts that definitely will give your bag some structure. I have 6 from her, 2 custom as we got to know each other. I like the no muss canvas mand the bottom is water proof. I also adore MaiTai inserts for my Kelly and Birkins. The pockets aren’t as functional as D&C but I love the French handmade fabric and they protect the insides of my bags so well. Good luck @CrackBerryCream !

PS I love D&C inserts for my LV NFs too. They are so functional with so many pockets.


----------



## DrTr

CrackBerryCream said:


> Does anyone have both the Samorga and Joyingbag inserts? I’m not happy with the second Samorga I got for my B35s (despite being 2mm like my first insert for my B40). It is more flimsy and doesn’t hold the shape of my super slouchy black B35 as well as the insert of my super slouchy and with heavier leather B40.
> 
> So my question is: are Joyinbag inserts stiffer than Samorga ones? And what’s the stiffest insert out there? I don’t mind imprints as the Birkin I want it for is super floppy and vintage anyway. Without insert and things inside it will fall over on the floor…


I have Samorga and Joyinbag inserts. I prefer Samorga (or did, had a customer “service” debacle so I’m done with them) over the joy ine. The felt from joy was so very thick and it took way too much room in the bag. My preference for slouchy clemence larger bags  is definitely Connie‘s sailcloth inserts from Divide and Conquer!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

DrTr said:


> I have Samorga and Joyinbag inserts. I prefer Samorga (or did, had a customer “service” debacle so I’m done with them) over the joy ine. The felt from joy was so very thick and it took way too much room in the bag. My preference for slouchy clemence larger bags  is definitely Connie‘s sailcloth inserts from Divide and Conquer!


Thank you for the explanation! The bag I need the insert for is basically a puddle without insert and content and falls over on the ground… so the Joy in bag sounds good for my purposes. But I’ll see if I can find YT videos for Divide and Conquer. Will report back if I order.

I have a MaiTai too, but the wide sides with the 2-3 pockets are now caving in when I put my phone or even just my key holder in it. It’s been a year or two since I bought it.


----------



## Makenna

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you for the explanation! The bag I need the insert for is basically a puddle without insert and content and falls over on the ground… so the Joy in bag sounds good for my purposes. But I’ll see if I can find YT videos for Divide and Conquer. Will report back if I order.
> 
> I have a MaiTai too, but the wide sides with the 2-3 pockets are now caving in when I put my phone or even just my key holder in it. It’s been a year or two since I bought it.


If you need a sturdy insert, Joyinbag will do the trick.  I have a few of their inserts, they hold up the bag very well.  I don't store the inserts in the bag because of the imprints issue but instead I get their pillows for storing.


----------



## DrTr

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you for the explanation! The bag I need the insert for is basically a puddle without insert and content and falls over on the ground… so the Joy in bag sounds good for my purposes. But I’ll see if I can find YT videos for Divide and Conquer. Will report back if I order.
> 
> I have a MaiTai too, but the wide sides with the 2-3 pockets are now caving in when I put my phone or even just my key holder in it. It’s been a year or two since I bought it.


Here are some photos of D&C inserts. Felt inserts from Samorga or Joy or Zoomoni don’t provide as much structure as these do in my bags.  I ordered the cream one for a clemence Victoria 35 and it keeps the bag fairly structured. The pink one is custom for my kelly 28 retourne but I prefer MaiTai’s gorgeous fabric inserts for my K and my B. I dk if you can tell from the photo, but the bottom is some kind of plastic insert on the inside of the organizer to keep any marks or gads! spills from getting through and it stands easily. She also flexs the ends of the inserts so they don’t push out on the bag. She’s thought of everything.

Connie will also custom make a size and walk you through inside bag measurements, she really is a wonder!  I’ve never had any color transfer issues, and she has listings in her shop for common bags.  She has multiple colors to choose from too. You can also add handles for easy transfer, a key fob that shows on my cream one, or a water bottle loop. The inserts dont take up much bag space. I also find her pockets very useful in different sizes so they truly organize more easily than MaiTai’s. I wish MTwould leave at least one side not sewn in the middle pocket so my phone would fit but I love everything else about her gorgeous fabrics and impeccable sewing. HTH!

PS I think her inserts averaged $50-$70 US. Only bad thing is she doesnt Ship internationally, only in US.


----------



## H’sKisses

Just received my insert from MaiTai for my K28 Sellier… very happy with the craftsmanship, it’s such a beautiful insert and I’m so glad I decided to get it! I kept going back and forth over the different options for about a week, and my husband finally decided to get this since even he said it looked much nicer than the others I was looking at. It took about 2 weeks to arrive to the West coast, which isn’t bad. I’m finally ready to remove the stickers and start wearing Miss K now! 

I’ve posted photos for those interested in how the size compares to the bag itself: It is a little smaller, and there is a bit of space if I shove it to one side once inside the bag, but due to the style  being Sellier and folding in, I see why it needs to be a bit smaller. If you do need a more structured insert with more pockets, this may not be the best option. I plan on using my felt divider from my other inserts inside, which should do the trick for me.

Hope this helps!


----------



## tonkamama

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you! Didn’t have them on my radar yet. Did you have the opportunity to compare them to Samorga?


sorry I don’t have Samorga insert because most reviews I read years before were not recommended it, and I don’t like the material.


----------



## DrTr

H’sKisses said:


> Just received my insert from MaiTai for my K28 Sellier… very happy with the craftsmanship, it’s such a beautiful insert and I’m so glad I decided to get it! I kept going back and forth over the different options for about a week, and my husband finally decided to get this since even he said it looked much nicer than the others I was looking at. It took about 2 weeks to arrive to the West coast, which isn’t bad. I’m finally ready to remove the stickers and start wearing Miss K now!
> 
> I’ve posted photos for those interested in how the size compares to the bag itself: It is a little smaller, and there is a bit of space if I shove it to one side once inside the bag, but due to the style  being Sellier and folding in, I see why it needs to be a bit smaller. If you do need a more structured insert with more pockets, this may not be the best option. I plan on using my felt divider from my other inserts inside, which should do the trick for me.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 5648548


Your Kelly is lovely and that insert looks just beautiful in it! have fun removing the stickers and venturing out in the world with her! I use MT inserts in my K and B’s and my Bolide as most of them are structured enough not to need more support than MT. Later today (up WAY too early with my pup - she’s NOT in favor of the time change so let’s get up at 4:30 am ) I will try to take a fam shot of different MT inserts for anyone interested. I tend to think of MT as more a soft slightly structured bag insert than an organizer but like the soft fabric especially in my leather lined H.

Glad your dear H ordered for you, but it is important to protect care for and use our bags the way we wish. Taking a week to decide is nothing.  Except of course if it delays your bag from being worn. Glad you are happy with it. And DH is right, it’s much nicer, better fabric more meticulously made than others, it just doesn’t provide enough structure from droopy bags for those that want. Your K is now perfect!


----------



## H’sKisses

DrTr said:


> Your Kelly is lovely and that insert looks just beautiful in it! have fun removing the stickers and venturing out in the world with her! I use MT inserts in my K and B’s and my Bolide as most of them are structured enough not to need more support than MT. Later today (up WAY too early with my pup - she’s NOT in favor of the time change so let’s get up at 4:30 am ) I will try to take a fam shot of different MT inserts for anyone interested. I tend to think of MT as more a soft slightly structured bag insert than an organizer but like the soft fabric especially in my leather lined H.
> 
> Glad your dear H ordered for you, but it is important to protect care for and use our bags the way we wish. Taking a week to decide is nothing.  Except of course if it delays your bag from being worn. Glad you are happy with it. And DH is right, it’s much nicer, better fabric more meticulously made than others, it just doesn’t provide enough structure from droopy bags for those that want. Your K is now perfect!


Thank you for your kind words! I’m so excited to finally get to use her! The lack of “organizational” functionality doesn’t bother me at all, it’s such a pretty insert and I can’t wait for more bags and more inserts from MT lol… I purchased an inexpensive felt insert a few years ago and it came with a detachable 3 compartment divider. I just put it in my other inserts and it works perfectly!!!


----------



## Amcrowe

Does anyone have both 7RP k25 retourne and sellier inserts? Is there a noticeable difference in size between the two?  I know the retourne is technically smaller, but when I tried my k25 sellier insert in my k25 retourne it didn’t seem to bulge, so curious if I really “need” both. TIA!


----------



## DrTr

I took some pictures of some inserts I have. I forgot my MaiTai bolide insert but it’s similar to her others, just more specific to the bolide shape. Hers are my favorite for my H bags with the exception of my clemence Victoria 35 that tends to slouch, I use a D&C for that as a shaper and as an organizer. The large here is the JPG fabric for my Victoria, the smaller are for my Birkins. I love the fabric on all of them even though they each are a bit different. MT ships her inserts with acid free tissue to stuff them and a lovely grey dust bag. As others have said, I use hers as inner bag protection and a soft shaper rather than an organizer. I will show a few more in my next post. These all fit perfectly in the bags they are made for.


----------



## DrTr

Here is a purple Samorga 2mm felt I purchased for a smaller bag and I really just wanted a bag liner. I’ve started buying 1.2 mm felt for very small bags just to protect the inside as organization isn’t needed and less felt is better in small bags. The small fuschia is one for my CHANEL Boy from Zoomoni.  (I had ordered a boy insert from Samorga, but they sent the wrong size, and argued with me back and forth over email 4 times, didn’t make it right, so I finally gave up, use it in my WOC as it was way too small from my Boy and have left Samorga behind for good). Zoomoni now has a 1.2 mm felt and they left a pocket out for me as a custom order for my Boy and it’s great. I don’t prefer felt inserts but they work well in small bags.

Hope this helps anyone looking for good inserts. I’m a bag, pochette, insert, pouch in pouch woman


----------



## tonkamama

DrTr said:


> Hope this helps anyone looking for good inserts. I’m a bag, pochette, insert, pouch in pouch woman


You are not alone, except I use whitefox for bag liners.


----------



## themeanreds

newloveforH said:


> Can I ask where do you all get bag pillows for your birkin and Kellys?


I've gotten pillows from Fabrinique on Etsy. Great quality and fast shipping. (https://www.etsy.com/shop/Fabrinique2)


----------



## QuelleFromage

Amcrowe said:


> Does anyone have both 7RP k25 retourne and sellier inserts? Is there a noticeable difference in size between the two?  I know the retourne is technically smaller, but when I tried my k25 sellier insert in my k25 retourne it didn’t seem to bulge, so curious if I really “need” both. TIA!


Retournes are actually bigger, so a sellier insert should fit fine in a retourne, but possibly not the other way around.


----------



## Amcrowe

QuelleFromage said:


> Retournes are actually bigger, so a sellier insert should fit fine in a retourne, but possibly not the other way around.


Thank you so much!


----------



## sparklehop

Hello! What does anyone recommend for an insert for Halzan 25 evercolor gris Meyer.

I’ve seen samorga, xoppia, xtugo and zoomoni in an online search.

Thanks so much! Xtugo maybe seems the nicest?

Edited to add has anyone ordered on white fox in the live master website which seems a little confusing

Thank you!


----------



## lurketylurk

sparklehop said:


> Hello! What does anyone recommend for an insert for Halzan 25 evercolor gris Meyer.
> 
> I’ve seen samorga, xoppia, xtugo and zoomoni in an online search.
> 
> Thanks so much! Xtugo maybe seems the nicest?
> 
> Edited to add has anyone ordered on white fox in the live master website which seems a little confusing
> 
> Thank you!


I have a MaiTai insert for my Halzan 31 and am very happy with it. I bought the one that she makes for the Evelyn 29 and it fits perfectly. Maybe you could email her to see if she has one to fit the 25 if you are interested.


----------



## sparklehop

lurketylurk said:


> I have a MaiTai insert for my Halzan 31 and am very happy with it. I bought the one that she makes for the Evelyn 29 and it fits perfectly. Maybe you could email her to see if she has one to fit the 25 if you are interested.


Thanks! She doesn’t make for size 25


----------



## sparklehop

tod said:


> I highly recommend Meenda inserts on Etsy. I’ve tried 7rp, MaiTai and whitefox, and replaced all with Meenda inserts. Quality and fit is top notch, reasonable price and seller is wonderful to work with. She can also make custom inserts if the one you need isn’t listed on her storefront.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meenda - Etsy
> 
> 
> Shop Fabric Purse Organizer Insert by Meenda located in Chiang Mai, Thailand. Smooth shipping! Has a history of shipping on time with tracking. Speedy replies! Has a history of replying to messages quickly. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


Thanks for the recommendation do you use the suede or satin fabric?


----------



## tod

sparklehop said:


> Thanks for the recommendation do you use the suede or satin fabric?


Suede. Haven’t tried the silk/satin.


----------



## Designer_Dreams

I just got my first Birkin 30 in Togo leather. Typically, I’m a Kelly girl because of the strap, but my wonderful SA offered a Birkin!… Anyway, I’ve gone back and read all the past comments from this year.  I was originally looking at 7rp, but Mai Tai seems to be a fan favorite and they’re so fun and pretty…

No one really mentioned weight, though.  People have mentioned “lightweight,” but that’s rather subjective. And added weight from an insert is what I’m most concerned about (especially this is my first top handle only bag since the early 2000s). 

My question is: *does the Mai Tai insert make the bag noticeably heavier?  Does anyone have the weight of a B30 insert handy?*

I’m also going to message the seller about weight, but I’d love anyone’s actual input regarding the insert.  

_TIA_


----------



## Book Worm

Designer_Dreams said:


> I just got my first Birkin 30 in Togo leather. Typically, I’m a Kelly girl because of the strap, but my wonderful SA offered a Birkin!… Anyway, I’ve gone back and read all the past comments from this year.  I was originally looking at 7rp, but Mai Tai seems to be a fan favorite and they’re so fun and pretty…
> 
> No one really mentioned weight, though.  People have mentioned “lightweight,” but that’s rather subjective. And added weight from an insert is what I’m most concerned about (especially this is my first top handle only bag since the early 2000s).
> 
> My question is: *does the Mai Tai insert make the bag noticeably heavier?  Does anyone have the weight of a B30 insert handy?*
> 
> I’m also going to message the seller about weight, but I’d love anyone’s actual input regarding the insert.
> 
> _TIA_


I had this question as well. MaiTai replied back saying their linen (edit: as u can see its liberty of London) inserts were the lightest and the JPG the heaviest. I have the email response somewhere, lemme search for it.

_Hi,

The B30 inserts weights are:

Bagatelle: 129g/4.55oz
Linen: 123g/4.33oz
Linen with hot pink interior in cotton: 131g/4.62oz

The lightest inserts are the Liberty of London, they weigh 90g/3.17oz. The heaviest are the Jean-Paul Gaultier, they weigh 162g/5.71oz

Hope this helps, if you have any other question please let me know!

Kind regards,_


----------



## Designer_Dreams

Book Worm said:


> I had this question as well. MaiTai replied back saying their linen (edit: as u can see its liberty of London) inserts were the lightest and the JPG the heaviest. I have the email response somewhere, lemme search for it.
> 
> _Hi,
> 
> The B30 inserts weights are:
> 
> Bagatelle: 129g/4.55oz
> Linen: 123g/4.33oz
> Linen with hot pink interior in cotton: 131g/4.62oz
> 
> The lightest inserts are the Liberty of London, they weigh 90g/3.17oz. The heaviest are the Jean-Paul Gaultier, they weigh 162g/5.71oz
> 
> Hope this helps, if you have any other question please let me know!
> 
> Kind regards,_


Thank you for this!
Did you get one? If so, which one and can you feel any different with the insert in vs without the insert?


----------



## DrTr

Designer_Dreams said:


> Thank you for this!
> Did you get one? If so, which one and can you feel any different with the insert in vs without the insert?


I have a B30 Togo, and I have the JPG fabric insert as well as the Christian LaCroix fabric insert from MaiTai. They add only a tiny bit of weight, and I don’t notice a difference between them. I love her inserts, it’s like a party inside my B (if it’s one of the brightly colored ones). I don’t prefer 7rp based on looks alone and a friend of mine said her 7rp was very heavy in her Kelly.  

I try not to overload my K or B as they can get heavy quickly, but the insert doesn’t add much weight. I don’t notice it’s measurably heavier in my bag than without it. HTH.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Designer_Dreams said:


> I just got my first Birkin 30 in Togo leather. Typically, I’m a Kelly girl because of the strap, but my wonderful SA offered a Birkin!… Anyway, I’ve gone back and read all the past comments from this year.  I was originally looking at 7rp, but Mai Tai seems to be a fan favorite and they’re so fun and pretty…
> 
> No one really mentioned weight, though.  People have mentioned “lightweight,” but that’s rather subjective. And added weight from an insert is what I’m most concerned about (especially this is my first top handle only bag since the early 2000s).
> 
> My question is: *does the Mai Tai insert make the bag noticeably heavier?  Does anyone have the weight of a B30 insert handy?*
> 
> I’m also going to message the seller about weight, but I’d love anyone’s actual input regarding the insert.
> 
> _TIA_


No! Not att all. Her older ones were a little bit heavier than her new ons. I have only MaiTai inserts and love them.


----------



## Book Worm

Designer_Dreams said:


> Thank you for this!
> Did you get one? If so, which one and can you feel any different with the insert in vs without the insert?


I got the _Manuel Canovas - Bagatelle Corail. _
I think it may have fractionally increased the weight but barely noticeable. My B specs are exactly like your's B30 Togo.


----------



## tonkamama

Designer_Dreams said:


> Thank you for this!
> Did you get one? If so, which one and can you feel any different with the insert in vs without the insert?


If you just want a linen bag liner, you should check out whitefox (please refer back to the thread for her contact information).  My girlfriend prefers liner in her Birkin so she got a few from Julia.


----------



## sparklehop

I saw white fox was highly recommended and that you can order from this website: Inspire Uplift, in case that is helpful! Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Hedgehog101

Hi all,
I am looking for a bag pillow for my new kelly 25. Does anyone have any recommendations? Thanks!!


----------



## tonkamama

Hedgehog101 said:


> Hi all,
> I am looking for a bag pillow for my new kelly 25. Does anyone have any recommendations? Thanks!!


I don’t think you need a bag pillow for your K25 especially if yours a Kelly sellier.  My recommendation is to buy a bag insert from MaiTai it comes with a little ”pillow” warped in paper.


----------



## Hedgehog101

tonkamama said:


> I don’t think you need a bag pillow for your K25 especially if yours a Kelly sellier.  My recommendation is to buy a bag insert from MaiTai it comes with a little ”pillow” warped in paper.


Thank you! Mine is a retourne in swift but I think I will just use some clothes or paper as the bag pillow as I am also worried a real bag pillow would stretch the leather too much. Thanks!!


----------



## JeanGranger

Can anyone please recommended pillow for Picotin 18 and 22. Also pillow for store Kelly Danse. Thank you.


----------



## Luxe Confidante

HELLO!

I wish to share some beginner's feedbacks on Samorga and Mai Tai inserts in case someone would find it useful.

*Order Process* : I found that Samorga and Mai Tai are both very pleasant and easy to communicate with.

*Delivery Time* : Both were impressive. It took about 1 week from Korea to France (Samorga) and 2 days within France (Mai Tai).

*Packaging* : Both were packaged quite meticulously.
                    : Added note that Mai Tai's packaging is a little more upscale since her products are as well.

*Quality*      : Both are worth their respective prices. I also love that both brands use materials that are 100% local to their country of origin.

*Some details to consider on Samorga* :
~Their 2mm felt seems to be too thick for Birkins. I have a hard time cinching the bag close when I place the insert.
~I did order inserts for non-iconic Hermes bags, such as the Double Sens, and it fits perfectly.
~I customized a zippered pocket to conceal my wallet. The gold zipper tab is elegant (none of those generic plastic ones) but the teeth are quite sharp. It scratches on my fingers (and the wallet) when accessing the pocket.

*So far just one detail to consider on Mai Tai :*
~The inserts are not customized. Therefore, even if it fits my bag better ( I can now cinch it close), I don't have a concealed pocket for my wallet.

That's all for now!


----------



## Carinecrd

Pampelmuse said:


> No! Not att all. Her older ones were a little bit heavier than her new ons. I have only MaiTai inserts and love them.


MaiTai are the best inserts for Hermès bags ! I really love them, they are light, in quality linen and does not mark the bags !


----------



## Prada Prince

Does anyone have any recommendations for bag pillows for the Mini Lindy?

I’ve already ordered an insert from White Fox, so I just need to get a pillow to complete my care package lol!


----------

